# Was ich dir schon immer sagen wollte, Schätzchen!



## Boerge (28. Juli 2007)

So, hier!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (28. Juli 2007)




----------



## jasper (28. Juli 2007)

herrje jetzt sind sie alle wieder handzahm?


----------



## Bärg (28. Juli 2007)

und wat nu???????


----------



## Boerge (28. Juli 2007)

@chicaB: erwachsene Männer müssen, wenn sie austeilen wollen auch einstecken können, sonst sind sie nur kleineiige grossmäuler.

@chicaB: Mein name ist boerge, BOERGE! - Merk dir das mal langsam.

Das wars auch schon...


----------



## Bärg (28. Juli 2007)

na dann is ja toll... und schätzchen ist chikaB??
naja wurscht, ist wohl n internes ding...


----------



## axl65 (28. Juli 2007)

Boerge schrieb:


> Mein name ist boerge, BOERGE!
> ...



B....... !!! Keine bange,bleibt unter uns!!!


----------



## eL (29. Juli 2007)

soll ich jetzt alles nochmal hierher kopieren?
wäre kein problem ;-)


----------



## PiratPilot (29. Juli 2007)

Das hier muss der richtige Ort sein: nach der endgültigen rechtmäßigen Übergabe des ESK-Zeitfahrpokals an einen Höllentouristen beantrage ich die Erweiterung der nach unten offenen Richter....äh....Raserskala um das Level0 = Höllentouristen. 

Level0 = Höllentouristen  
Level1 = ESK
Level2 = Mountainbiker
Level3 = Lullertour
Level4 = ADFC

PS: Ansonsten sollten die beteiligten Streithähne hier einfach mal zusammen fahren oder ein Bier trinken. Erfahrungsgemäß ist der Streit dann vorbei.


----------



## checkb (30. Juli 2007)

Börgit,

netter Fred.  Ick hoffe wir sehen uns beim N8ride. 

checkerbunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (30. Juli 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Börgit,
> 
> netter Fred.  Ick hoffe wir sehen uns beim N.ride.
> 
> checkerbunny



Bei unserem, oder bei deinem?


----------



## checkb (30. Juli 2007)

Boerge schrieb:


> Bei unserem, oder bei deinem?



Boergit,

lieber bei unserem N8ride, da wird mehr gelabbert und nicht so gebolzt.*  Ist doch auch schöner richtiges Bier zu trinken. 

checkerbunny

* Du weisst ja: Aufgrund der techn..............


----------



## mr proper (21. August 2007)

Was ich euch schon immer ma sagen wollte
Fals mal irgend wer im Lotto gewinnt und das dringende Bedürfnis spürt mit was Schenken zu wollen.
Ick nimm so wat in der Art natürlich in passender Größe Pedalsystem fahre ick Time übersetzung kümmer ich mich schon siehtn bissel lüt aus 





Über ein par Avid Code wär ich halt och nich abgeneigt.
PS:Allso für das Geländerad dan versteht sich. 

Ick reise jetz in die Platte und lass mich von den Russen vermöbeln


----------



## mr proper (23. August 2007)

Börgit n offizieler Spam Thread finde sowas fehlte hier schon immer, Danke.


Schon immer sponnen Hobbes Komposter und Co rum über ne Polizeiserie mit Bullen auf Rädern, ick wußte damit nix an zu fangen und habe jetz das hier im SSPForum gefunden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2zW93p4NV0
 Wie geil is das den 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oss_LRQVTG8&mode=related&search=
Und sowat hab ick verpasst  Wie die Fahren 
Wie die um die Kurven schlittern und der Gängster erst ma zum schluß noch'n Trick ab ziehen muß mitten auf der Flucht. Und die Laufräder glob die sind ma richtig teuer dafür das die so Kagge aus sehen. Is Criss nich Beamter 
Ick will sowat och machen da kann man ja mit nem Warsteiner Rad einpacken Und überhaupt  Mein Bauch tut weh.
@Hobbes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03IQnURRbkE&mode=related&search=


ED:


----------



## roadrunner_gs (23. August 2007)

Du bist zu jung für Pacific Blue? 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat da sogar Hans "NoWay" Rey samt GT in einigen Folgen mitgespielt...


----------



## Will67 (23. August 2007)

Ein Mandarin war in der Liebe zu einer Kurtisane entbrannt. "Ich werde Euch angehören," sagte sie, "wenn Ihr in meinem Garten, unter meinem Fenster, auf einem Schemel sitzend, hundert Nächte meiner harrend verbracht habt." Aber in der neunundneunzigsten Nacht erhob sich der Mandarin, nahm seinen Schemel unter den Arm und machte sich davon. 

Tschüss, Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (23. August 2007)

Aha, Bestellung gecancelt? Und schon was anderes ausgekuckt?


----------



## checkb (23. August 2007)

Will67 schrieb:


> Ein Mandarin war in der Liebe zu einer Kurtisane entbrannt. "Ich werde Euch angehören," sagte sie, "wenn Ihr in meinem Garten, unter meinem Fenster, auf einem Schemel sitzend, hundert Nächte meiner harrend verbracht habt." Aber in der neunundneunzigsten Nacht erhob sich der Mandarin, nahm seinen Schemel unter den Arm und machte sich davon.
> 
> Tschüss, Cube.



Wurde Zeit. Was gibt es jetzt?

checkb


----------



## Will67 (23. August 2007)

Mal schauen, ein befreiendes Gefühl, die Welt steht mir wieder offen.*

*) Schweisskapazitäten in Taiwan mal aussen vor.


----------



## checkb (23. August 2007)

Dann fange ick mal an: DU brauchst ein Liteville.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (23. August 2007)

Will67 schrieb:


> (...)
> *) Schweisskapazitäten in Taiwan mal aussen vor.



IHGITTT!!! :kotz: Verschone uns mit Details bezüglich der Körperausdünstungen...

Und nimm statt Liteville lieber ein Nicolai Helius.


----------



## eL (23. August 2007)

frag mal grege der kennt da was feines


oder halt nen echtes Santacruz


----------



## mr proper (23. August 2007)

Wenn ick daran Denke wann du uns erzählt hast das du was neues willst und och schon genau wußtest was. Und nu wartest du immer noch und das für so ein Bike. Nee, nee hast die beste Wahl getroffen glaub mir das Teil is nich Fisch und nich Fleisch. Und unter uns glaube bei dem Teilen gibts auch schon die ersten Verluste zu melden.

Haste schon ma überlegt your real Local Dealer zu Supporten?
So ein ESX 6.0 zb. könnt ich mir für dich ziemlich perfeckt vorstellen, so wohl vom  Einsatzgebiet, von der Ausstatung, und Preis/Leistung.
In S oder M.

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/?WYSESSID=DEh3ACU2VkERKBFDL9JlHlOz75

Torque is warscheinlich nbissel zu fett und das normale NerveES wirst du schnell an die grenzen der Ausstatung kommen.
Allso ESX haste n schönes Bike was noch jut vorwärts kommt aber och schwere Sachen weg steckt, du wirst merken wie schnell man mit solchem Teil die Grenzen nach oben verschiebt, damit hast du dann aber noch ne ganze weile Luft ohne das du sagen mußt ich würde ja aber das Bike nich.
Würdest du mir die Kohle geben und sagen kauf für mich(Will) das richtige Bike du hättest, genau dieses vor der Türe stehen.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (2. September 2007)

Wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nich?






Bei Interesse, Nachricht an mich für alleheißen Details, wollen ja nich diesen Spam-Fred weiter zuspamen!


----------



## jasper (2. September 2007)

bin bereits bedient


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (4. September 2007)

hat sich erledigt @Hardtailverkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (22. September 2007)

Was ich euch schon immer fragen wollte, allso eigentlich erst seit heute.
Wat haltet ihr von der Möre? Also grundsätztlich nich ob ich mir die kaufen sollte , geht ja eh nich 
Klicken


----------



## axl65 (22. September 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Was ich euch schon immer fragen wollte, allso eigentlich erst seit heute.
> Wat haltet ihr von der Möre? Also grundsätztlich nich ob ich mir die kaufen sollte , geht ja eh nich
> Klicken



Ich finde es optisch sehr schön!!!


----------



## Up&Down (22. September 2007)

ein furz riecht mehr als tausend worte!


----------



## eL (22. September 2007)

Propper wattt wiiilste damit

bleischwehrer eingelenker mit mäßig hohem vorn liegenden schwingendrehpunkt.


gäääähn

wat zahlen die dafür das de die bude spazieren schiebst


----------



## jasper (23. September 2007)

die farbe gefällt mir.
in der farbkombination kommt eigentlich nur ein bike in frage:






el, ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast. ist doch genau das richtige für hiesige breiten.


----------



## mr proper (23. September 2007)

Wat gäbe es den für Alernativen? Fackt is ich brauche dringend was neues, abgesehen davon das ich eh keine Kohlen habe gibt es nix am Markt was mir 100%zusagt, entweder an den Teilen gibts technisch irgend welche Schwächen bzw haben einfach nich die Spezifikationen die ich suche.

Das Bike sollte was aushalten sprich kein aufgepimptes All Mountain Bike, lieber ein zurückgerüstetes DH Bike, heist lieber stabiel mit wenig FW als viel FW und leichtbau Müll aller Intense und Co.

ED: Ick nenn ma die Vor und Nachteile von der Karre
Positiv:
-Stabiel sehr wichtig
-Eingelenker, vom ansprechen und Kennlinien einfach schon immer ein Traum
-Lockout und sehr gute Wippunterdrückung(Steighilfe) durch Pearl3.3 eigene Erfahrun
-Sehr guter und stimmiger Aufbau Traumbremse Hammerforke
-Vollversenkbare Stütze
-Variabler Lenkwinkel, Radstand und Progresion 
-OZ Steuerrohr
-normale Go ohne Nachteile wie beim Raigen mit Dämpfer vorm Tretlager der an trialigen pasagen stört oder beschadigt wird, oder das Sitzrohr bei Fusion und Co wo ich mir ständig den Sitzwinkel und Oberrohrlänge ändere
Negativ:
-Schwer im vergleich mit gleichen Rädern eigentlich normales Mittelfeld obwohl für mich schon stark renzwertig
-Hoher schwerpunkt, alter is mir doch Latte dat merkt doch keine Sau
-Sehr kurzes Oberrohr Denke das teill is nur noch für Runter und scheidet so eh aus
-LRS kenn ich nich weiß, ich nich
-Grundsätzliche Wippanfäligkeit von Eingelekern Wie viel schaft der Dämpfer zu unterdrücken? wie stark neigt der Ramen zum Schaukeln?
-Evt Pedalrückschlag
-Welche nachteile soll ein Schwingendrehpunkt vorne bringen?
-Es ist ein Bergamont!!!


----------



## Jen* (23. September 2007)

Mensch Proper, jeh zu deine Ellies, mach nen Kleinkredit klar, und checke, was die Jungs von Canyon haben. Da haste dan Ratenzahlung und wenn du es nicht übertreibst, hast du die Hütte immer noch bei der letzten Rate.
Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal! Müsste dir dein Freund Checkb doch mal gesagt haben! 

EDIT: Hallo, ich bins, der Boerge!

PS: Freundinnen-Account nervt!


----------



## Reini65 (23. September 2007)

> ohne Nachteile wie beim Raigen mit Dämpfer vorm Tretlager der an trialigen pasagen stört oder beschadigt wird


Ey Proper wo hast du denn den Schwachsinn her ?Gibt ja so einiges zu lesen
zum Reign z.B.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=208244aber aber von zerstörten Dämpfern ist da nichts zu finden!Kannst Du mir bei nächsten Adler ja gerne mal am Objekt erläutern.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## jasper (23. September 2007)

was neues muss her weil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (23. September 2007)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll das hier jemand für dich auf den Sperrmüll stellen oder was?


----------



## jasper (23. September 2007)

was hast du denn hier zu melden?


----------



## mr proper (23. September 2007)

So was neues muß her weil, man mit nem aufgepimten Tourenrad nich eben doch nur Touren fahren kann. Wäre am WE so gerne mit Tommy weiter gefahren, leider bin ich nur mit geschlossenen Bremsen den Hang runter warum? Nich weil mir die Technik fehlt, auch nich weil zu wenig Federweg(130sind eigentlich io) nein ich hatte wie immer einfach nur Angst das es knack macht, vor vielen Sprüngen steht man dan einfach da man weiß das die gehen, sagt anderen sogar noch wie, und man ja auch deswegen hier is, aber das Rad macht es dan einfach nich mit.

Torque is bei mir schon seit ewigkeiten im Focus und wird es letzt endlich auch werden, wenn Canyon nächstes Jahr wieder die Preise spielen läßt, so lange muß ich aber noch warten Kein vernünftig denkender Mensch würde mir zur Zeit so viel Kohlen pumpen, würde ich mir ja nich ma selber geben weil ich einfach weiß wie viele Kohlen 2Wochen nach lieferdatum noch im keller liegen. Trotzdem sucht man ja immer nach alternativen denn auch bei Canyon fehlt einfach das Gewisse etwas, halt ein klasisches vernunft Bike Und die frage ist wie gut dann ein erkaufter Testsiger wirklich ist aber bis jetz wäre das mein Bike.

Reini, du kennst mich ick binn einfach ein Gewaltverbrecher in fragen Fahrrad. Und zufäligerweise hab ich eine perfekte Antwort bei mir auf dem Rechner gefunden. Bitte nich böse sein bei vielen mag diese Situation vlt nie vorkommen weil sie einfach einen anderen Fahrstile haben, nicht über Baumstäme und Kannen zu Hüpfen bzw an Trialstellen einfach absteigen und gar nich erst versuchen in irgend eine aussichtslose Situation zu springen. Doch bei den Tönen die mein Bashguard immer so von sich läßt wenn ich ihm wieder ma mit aller Kraft eins in die Fresse haue, wer weiß wie lange das die Dämferaufname mit machen würde. 
*Eine Bilderbuchantwort*




Und das is ja nu noch ein kleiner Morscher Ast, wir sind ja inzwischen schon n bisel weiter. Lass das ma eine Doppelt so hohe Steinkante oder ne Bank sein die erklomen werden will.


----------



## jasper (23. September 2007)

proper, du kennst mein bike und du kennst die bilder vom fronturlaub. das bin ich mit meinem hardtail alles gefahren.
red dir nicht ein, du brauchst den mega-bomber um schwierige sachen zu fahren.
aber hey, ich kann´s total gut nachvollziehen. als ich nach berlin gezogen bin, war ich kurz davor, mir das hier zu kaufen:




ich hab´s dann doch nicht gemacht, weil´s hierzulande echt völlig banane ist.


----------



## marcel_73 (23. September 2007)

tachchen proper,

will auch mal meinen senf dazugeben...etwas undiplomatisch zu der info von jasper: weisst du, von was du (bzw. proper) redest/redet ? möglicherweise redet ihr aneinander vorbei: es geht nicht darum, auf einer tour schwierige sachen zu fahren- das kann man auch mit ´nem gurkenrad, wenn man die technik dazu hat. und auf die suche nach einem bomber a´la tomac magnum hat er sich ja nun nicht gemacht.

die frage ist eher: 

kann ich 
1.) die sachen mit m e h r  speed fahren (und damit mehr spass haben) und 
2.) kann ich ausserhalb von berlin-brandenburg größere sachen fahren, als bei einer gewöhnlichen tour anfallen- siehe bikeparks, wo schon mal hindernisse hingeworfen werden, die mit einem hardtail definitiv nicht fahrbar sind- oder wer will schon sein radl ein 5m langes und 4m hohes roadgap hinuntertragen (siehe winterberg, bischofsmais, etc.) oder den chicken way fahren, wenn man glaubt, es direkt fahren zu können  ?
ich glaube, e i n bike zum touren und rocken zu finden, ist schon eine herausforderung und das torque oder das evolve ist sicher in der kategorie der sorglos-bikes, wenn man es krachen lassen will- und eine tour fahren kann man bei leichter ausstattung auch noch. 
also proper, lass´dir nicht einreden, dass du das n i c h t brauchst- es schreit nach dir oder willst du immer mit fullface ´nen xc-rad spazieren fahren  ?! 
grüße marcel


----------



## Reini65 (23. September 2007)

Hi Proper dan kommt das ja auch nicht für Dich in Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (23. September 2007)

Nee dat wäre nüscht, wenn man aber dieses Bike artgerecht bewegt kommt man  aber auch nich in solche Situationen deswegen is es ja bei dieser Art Bike egal, nur such ich sowat ja nich! Ick globe marcel hat verstanden wat ick wil bzw brauche naja egal jetz, nächstes Jahr mach ich mir Gedanken so lange muß die Möre noch halten und ich zurückstecken, wird schon. Und ja schwierige pasagen aller Eckersteig und Steinerne Renne würde mit der richtigen fahrtechnik och mit nem HT gehen, allerdings nich mit mit nem CC HT.

PS:


----------



## eL (24. September 2007)

in weiß isses ja todschick


----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. September 2007)

Man beachte die Red Bull Dose im Hintergrund: "...verleiht Flügel"  

Manchmal glaub ich, daß es egal ist, was Proper fährt - der kann es mit allen Bikes und kriegt sie auch alle TOT!  

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r

PS.: Proper, bei mir liegt noch der V8 Rahmen rum, gib Dir nen Ruck


----------



## souldriver (24. September 2007)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> PS.: Proper, bei mir liegt noch der V8 Rahmen rum, gib Dir nen Ruck


Du versuchst es auch bei jedem, oder?


----------



## doctor worm (24. September 2007)

Die krassesten Rocker fahren Kona
Man stelle sich das mal nauf nem Votec, Canyon, .... vor


----------



## ritzelflitzer (24. September 2007)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> PS.: Proper, bei mir liegt noch der V8 Rahmen rum, gib Dir nen Ruck



Proper, nimm lieber die Redbull-Dose da bekommt man wenigstens den Pfand zurück....


----------



## doctor worm (24. September 2007)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:


> Proper, nimm lieber die Redbull-Dose da bekommt man wenigstens den Pfand zurück....


----------



## TheTomminator (24. September 2007)

Proper, nimm das Votec, oder besser, leih es dir   
Das SX kannst du für den allroundeinsatz doch mal knicken. Da brauchst du dann zwei Sattelstützen, was unterwegs recht fummelig und lästig sein wird. 
Wenn du auf Engelenker stehst und dir sorgen ums Unterrohr machst, dann überfall ne Tanke und gönn dir sowas


----------



## hobbes58 (24. September 2007)

Da proper auch bergauf immer mit dem Arsch am Hinterrad klebt, ist das SX Trail doch gar nicht so falsch für ihn ... optisch ist es Tommis Vorschlag auf jeden Fall unanfechtbar überlegen!


----------



## Chris82 (24. September 2007)

Wie wärs hier mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (24. September 2007)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Wie wärs hier
> 
> Das "mit?


" würde ich sofort kaufen zu dem Preis, wenn ich nicht schon bedient währe!


----------



## mr proper (24. September 2007)

Naja irgend wie ein sehr dürftiger Aufbau, und so richtig weiter wäre ich dan och nich, dann kann ich auch weiter das Trek putmachen
Is ja och egal zur Zeit immer noch Canyon als Favorit.


Will wat is eigentlich mit dir schon ne entscheidung gefallen oder Idee völlig verworfen?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. September 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Naja irgend wie ein sehr dürftiger Aufbau, und so richtig weiter wäre ich dan och nich, dann kann ich auch weiter das Trek putmachen
> Is ja och egal zur Zeit immer noch Canyon als Favorit.



OK Proper - Nägel mit Köpfen, oder wie das auch immer heißt. Ich borg Dir den V8 Rahmen und Du bastelst die Parts vom Trek ran... vielleicht könnte ein Votec als Freireit Bike zur Probe doch noch interessant werden - Angebot steht, ehe der auf dem Dachboden oben rumstaubt!

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## doctor worm (24. September 2007)

Wieso?
Der Rahmen ist mal genau das was gesucht wird, das selbe gilt für die Komponenten, mal abgesehen davon das die Gabel eher günstig gehalten ist und  die Avids ohne Druckpunktverstelldingsi auskommen müssen!
Es ist quasi Bobby vs. Cedric





:





Spätestens jetzt ist Canyon aber draußen


----------



## mr proper (24. September 2007)

Sry, ick globe es macht wenig Sinn hier weiter drüber zu senieren. Viele verstehen einfach nich worum es mir geht, is aber nich so schlimm.
Mit nem V8 kann ich nix an fangen, und da nutzt es dann auch nichts wenn ich an nen DHler ne AllMountain Gabel rann packe zumal ich kein Dhler Suche sondern n leichten FReerider bzw n schweres Enduro(so blöde diese ganzen Dumbackenbegriffe klingen aber ick weiß nich wie ich es anders aus drücken soll).Wie viel FW hat so n V8 eigentlich 150 oder wären zwar perfeckt aber die Geometrie nutzt mir rein gar nichts.
Flt meld ich mich noch ma wen das Trek durch is und du den Klotz immer noch da hast.
Ich will auch nich mehr ein Teil nach dem Anderen ersetzen so wie ich es bisher getan habe, gut jetz habe ich ein stabielen LRS aber der Ramen macht nich mit, heißt ich bekäme das V8(womit ich aber nirgens mehr hoch komme was ich aber muß um an die besten Leckerlies zu kommen), so nu noch ne Gabel, ach und die Bremsen die reichen mir ja jetz schon nich mehr. So kommt eins zum anderen, aber nie habe ich ma ein stimmiges Bike, immer nur Notlösungen, ich will nach 3Jahren Biken endlich ma ein Rad was das kann was ich kann, am liebsten sogar mehr damit der Efekt ma ein par Tage hält

Ich glaube da helfen mir eure ja wirklich gut gemeinten Ratschläge nich.
Muß eh jeder für sich selber wissen, ab einem bestimmten Erfahrungsschatz und den damit verbundenen Vorstelungen/Wissen was man braucht/will bleiben einfach nich viele Optionen ohen große Kompromisse ein zu gehen.

Also danke auf jeden Fall für eure Bemühungen

ED: das untere Commencal is doch schon eher eine Alternative nach meinen Vorstelungen
Und wenns nach dem Fahrern ginge müßte ich mir ja dan och n Commen. oder cannond. holen.
Auf jeden fall sollte man das magenauer unter die Lupe nehmen Thx.
Noch ma Edit:Also die neuen Modelle gefallen mir alle gar nich sind aber genau so was was ich suche  nur unglaublich hasslich und nem Dämpfer der permanent im Rotz hangt+ wieder der nich versenkbaren Sattelstütze 
Allso ick belass es ma dabei, bis nächstes Jahr is noch viel Zeit und die Anforderungen an "my next personal Superbike" sind sehr hoch. Wie Heißt den das obige Commencal Model?


----------



## hobbes58 (24. September 2007)

proper kratz die letzten Groschen zusammen und 3,2,1, meins! Träumste doch schon länger von...


----------



## mr proper (24. September 2007)

Ar$chloch Saber, Grübel, mußt du mir so was zeigen  aber wie oben beschrieben die Probleme der Bestückung bleiben Zumal zu der Gabel, den Bremsen, dem Steuersatz... noch ne Maxl Nabe dazu kämen


----------



## jasper (24. September 2007)

hm. bei der überlegung, mir für weihnachten was neues zu kaufen, fiel mir der hier ins auge:





oder das geile neue 2008er meta 6:


----------



## rob (24. September 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Sry, ick globe es macht wenig Sinn hier weiter drüber zu senieren.


genau, denn:



mr proper schrieb:


> Also grundsätztlich nich ob ich mir die kaufen sollte , geht ja eh nich



sorry, also wozu das ganze palaver?

rb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (24. September 2007)

rob schrieb:


> genau, denn:
> 
> sorry, also wozu das ganze palaver?
> 
> rb



Rob,

das Thema ist nichts für Dich, hier geht es um Mountainbiken.

checkb


----------



## hobbes58 (24. September 2007)

rob schrieb:


> genau, denn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil Leute mit zweistelligem Gangvorrat dermaßen konsumgeil sind, dass sie jede Sekunde über Neuanschaffungen sinnieren anstatt ernsthaft radzufahren!


----------



## axl65 (24. September 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Rob,
> 
> das Thema ist nichts für Dich, hier geht es um Mountainbiken.
> 
> checkb


----------



## Boerge (25. September 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Rob,
> 
> das Thema ist nichts für Dich, hier geht es um Mountainbiken.
> 
> checkb



Ganz gross! Weitermachen!


----------



## axl65 (25. September 2007)

Boerge schrieb:


> Ganz gross! Weitermachen!



Gehts jetzt ans positionieren der hinteren Einsatzkräfte???
Eigentlich verstehe ich die Sache jetzt nicht ganz!!!
Hier ist offen von Proper ne ganz normale forumstechnische Diskussion geführt worden.Dies dann aber als Palaver abzutun ist nicht okay!!!Denn wen es nicht interessiert,der muss sich dazu nicht äussern.Wenn aber doch,muss er auch mit Antworten rechnen.Da sich aber nun wieder die Grüppchen sammeln werden,das Wetter wird mies und wir werden ne Menge Zeit haben uns zu beharken!!!Auf gehts!!!

axl


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. September 2007)

Ick verstehe det och nich - im real life sind die ESK Barden alle so nette Typen und können sogar lachen und hier im Forum hab ich meist das Gefühl, das die alle total humorlos sind... muss doch nich, hier hat keiner einem ans Bein gepinkelt.

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (25. September 2007)

axl65 schrieb:


> Gehts jetzt ans positionieren der hinteren Einsatzkräfte???



Komisch, dass dachte ich auch bei deinem Posting... Quit pro quo!

Könne wir mal alle am Ton schrauben?
So müssen wir hier ja nicht miteinander umgehen, oder?


----------



## Kompostman (25. September 2007)

So, jetzt mal Commander Senf:

Also ich halte das Canyon für die wohl beste Lösung für dich, evtl noch ein Kona. Ich weiß ja wie du fährst. 
Das Nox bin ich in Willigen gefahren. Ich weiß nicht, welcher Dämpfer jetzt drinne ist, aber mit dem Dämpfer von der Messe ist es Müll gewesen. Erst rauscht das Ding durch den Federweg um dann ganz am Ende voll zu zu machen. Evtl ist das mit einem anderen Dämfer besser, aber ich steh nicht so auf NOX.
Das Canyon ist ein gutes Rad, das mit der zeit auch gereift ist.
Bei Kona kannst du im Ausverkauf der alten Modelle noch richtig Kohle sparen.
Die Finanzierung bei Canyon ist aber nicht so dolle. Da würde ich lieber die Finger von lassen.

Kohle ist halt immer der springende Punkt.


Gruß

Alex, der sich auf das 901 freut.

Ach ja, kennt ihr eigentlich die Asterix Comics? So wie hier muss es da auch zugegangen sein. 
Fisch?


----------



## axl65 (25. September 2007)

Boerge schrieb:


> Komisch, dass dachte ich auch bei deinem Posting... Quit pro quo!



Das siehst Du leider falsch,ich bin in keinem Verein und unterliege auch keinem Gruppenzwang.
Allerdings wird ab und zu,bei gewissen Postings,mein Humor angesprochen.
Da ist mir allerdings völlig egal von wem dies kommt!!!


axl


----------



## Boerge (25. September 2007)

axl65 schrieb:


> Das siehst Du leider falsch,ich bin in keinem Verein und unterliege auch keinem Gruppenzwang.
> Allerdings wird ab und zu,bei gewissen Postings,mein Humor angesprochen.
> Da ist mir allerdings völlig egal von wem dies kommt!!!
> 
> ...



Was auch immer du glaubst, was ich leider falsch sehe: Die Worte Verein und Gruppenzwang entstammen deiner Feder.
Das mit deinem Humor ist deine Sache - das geht schon in Ordnung.

PS: War in deiner Signatur nicht mal zu lesen, Bayern München sei DEIN Verein?!?!


----------



## Ampelhasser (25. September 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> ..... Kein vernünftig denkender Mensch würde mir zur Zeit so viel Kohlen pumpen, würde ich mir ja nich ma selber geben weil ich einfach weiß wie viele Kohlen 2Wochen nach lieferdatum noch im keller liegen...


 
Mensch Proper, lass Dich nicht länger ausbeuten! Seit Monaten fährst Du mit diesem Magenta Nicki rum und was ist der Dank! Hast Du schon einen Cent von der Telekom gesehen? Nein, dann wird es jetzt aber Zeit!

Bei einem Werbeetat von ca. 500 Millionen EUR werden die doch wohl ein paar Euros für Dich überhaben. Wenn nicht, drohst Du damit das Du und alle anderen Magenta Fahrer in Berlin ihre Nickis öffentlich verbrennen. Je nach dem wie die Telekom sich dann entscheidet ist dann hier Ruhe und Du zeigst uns nur noch ein Foto von Deinem neuen Bike oder ich muss keine Sonnenbrille mehr aufsetzen, wenn ich einen von Euch sehe 

los jetzt!

Ampel


----------



## Boerge (25. September 2007)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> ...Wenn nicht, drohst Du damit das Du und alle anderen Magenta Fahrer in Berlin ihre Nickis öffentlich verbrennen.



Eyh, ich hab' was gegen Klimakatastrophen!


----------



## axl65 (25. September 2007)

Boerge schrieb:


> PS: War in deiner Signatur nicht mal zu lesen, Bayern München sei DEIN Verein?!?!



Das ist völlig richtig!!! 
Seit 1973 bin ich Fan von dem Verein,da waren einige die jetzt hier die Feder führen noch garnicht auf der Welt und da gab es nur Singlespeeder oder Rennräder!!!
Und Internet war auch noch nicht so übermäßig bekannt!!!

Ach Boerge,da müsste man mal wieder in Erinnerungen schwelgen!

axl


----------



## Boerge (25. September 2007)

axl65 schrieb:


> Das ist völlig richtig!!!
> Seit 1973 bin ich Fan von dem Verein,da waren einige die jetzt hier die Feder führen noch garnicht auf der Welt und da gab es nur Singlespeeder oder Rennräder!!!
> Und Internet war auch noch nicht so übermäßig bekannt!!!
> 
> ...



Dein Fansein ist für mich immer wieder eine bestandene Belastungsprobe meiner Toleranzfähigkeit...


----------



## axl65 (25. September 2007)

Boerge schrieb:


> Dein Fansein ist für mich immer wieder eine bestandene Belastungsprobe meiner Toleranzfähigkeit...



Komisch,andere drücken sich anders aus meinen aber dazu das gleiche!!! 

axl


----------



## Boerge (25. September 2007)

axl65 schrieb:


> Komisch,andere drücken sich anders aus meinen aber dazu das gleiche!!!
> 
> axl



Ich weiss keinen besseren Weg, das einem Typen zu sagen, der mit Waschmaschinen jonglieren kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (25. September 2007)

Boerge schrieb:


> Ich weiss keinen besseren Weg, das einem Typen zu sagen, der mit Waschmaschinen jonglieren kann...



   

In letzter Zeit aber nur noch mit Waschpulver und Weichspüler!!!

Welch unerwartete Wendung!!!
Vom Mountainbiken über Bayern München zu Wofacolor und Spee73,dieses Forum ist einzigartig!!!

axl


----------



## jasper (25. September 2007)

lolsen.
so und jetzt: group-hug!


----------



## mr proper (26. September 2007)

So noch ma als kleine Spameinlage, alter wenn ick ma irgend wann Kohle verdienen sollte, es gibt ja so viele Geile Räder auf die mega fette Welt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Aber ick globe dit is alles Schwachsin ick nehme leiber dat hier+n Fahrtechnikseminar beim 2-1Champ, mit der richtigen Technik is man dan doch eh viel schneller


----------



## checkb (26. September 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> So noch ma als kleine Spameinlage, alter wenn ick ma irgend wann Kohle verdienen sollte, es gibt ja so viele Geile Räder auf die mega fette Welt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Totem passt ja mal richtig an die Möhre. 

2:1 checkb


----------



## TheTomminator (26. September 2007)

Da hat ja einer richtisch schön golden eloxiert, man betrachte die 2006er Hope Mono 4. 
Was mich von der Möhre aber abschreckt ist dieses kleine lager an dem Hinterbau-Dämpferlager-Verbindungsstück. Wenn das ma hält


----------



## mr proper (26. September 2007)

Da hat sich wohl schon ma einer drüber Informiert wie es mir scheint 
Naja das Bike is, auch wenn ne Nr. zu groß, trotzdem ne schöne Waffe. Ob wohl ich ja eigendlich kein Fan von Cannondale bin, und och Sinlberne Räder fand ich bis jetz nich so pralle, das Ding kipt aber beide Meinungen völig ins Gegenteil naja ma sehen was ich morgen so endecke was meine neugier weckt.

Ps. Bikes suchen macht mir richtig Laune, wie ein kleiner Junge im Spielzeugladen, man weiß ganz genau das man nix bekommt und trotzdem...


----------



## Chris82 (28. September 2007)

Los schlag zu. DEIN-Traumbike


----------



## TheTomminator (28. September 2007)

oder doch lieber dieses da
Allerdings bedingt Tourentauglich, aber günstig


----------



## doctor worm (28. September 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> oder doch lieber dieses da
> Allerdings bedingt Tourentauglich, aber günstig


Und da dann 1" Slicks rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (28. September 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> oder doch lieber dieses da
> Allerdings bedingt Tourentauglich, aber günstig



wasn das? ein tretroller?


----------



## TheTomminator (28. September 2007)

Das ist eine ganz offizielle Trail-Building-Maschine. Allerdings nur ohne die Slicks.


----------



## SlayMe (28. September 2007)

Ach Jungs, ihr seid so lieb und wollt Propper nur Gutes. Aber ihr müßt schon mal lesen was er will. Etwas was hält UND tourentauglich ist. Also genau das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-Helius-F...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Allerdings eigentlich nicht wie hier als Rahmen, sondern besser als Komplettrad mit ner haltbaren Bremse (z.B. Code) und einer fetten Sorglosgabel.
Grüße


----------



## TheTomminator (28. September 2007)

Nein nein nein, das ist nix für proper, das will ich...


----------



## SlayMe (28. September 2007)

So als Zweitrad .... ein echtes Sahneteilchen. Aber das wird sicher teuer weggehen, die Farbe ist schließlich auch nett.


----------



## jasper (28. September 2007)

ich find nicolais ja extrem hässlich. diese rechteckigen rohre, das sieht aus wie baustahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (28. September 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> ich find nicolais ja extrem hässlich. diese rechteckigen rohre, das sieht aus wie baustahl.



Das ist Baustahl und dazu die geilen fetten Schweissnähte. 

checkb


----------



## checkb (28. September 2007)

Proper Deine Chance noch schlechter zu schlafen.   

*klick hier*

checkb

DumDiDum: 1 x pro Woche ein echter Schmalhans und man bekommt Dauerduftelaune.


----------



## mr proper (28. September 2007)

Ja da sin wa dabei.......


----------



## mr proper (29. September 2007)

Ach ick globe ick stell einfach das Trek beim E rein hol mir vom Erlös beim Stadtler ne Sprungmaschiene, dan habe ich ruhe weil ich eh nur noch im Krankenhaus liege 

Sieht doch nach entspantem Biken aus
http://woozybmx.com/blog/woozybmx/index.php/archive/mutiny-bike-co-stoked-on-beeing-pumped-hd-video/

Man könnte sich och uff Flatland spezialisieren hier zu lande flt gar nich ma so blöde, und  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2LTVhqHAdo

Race macht aber bestimmt och verdammt fun





Oder doch Trialsport aber hier is das Material ma richtig Teuer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb-HqZQ4YyE
Aber  

Ach alles schei$e, zu hause bleiben, Käffchen und Kuchen und n Schwätzchen mit Oma, allet is jutie 
http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/6698


----------



## sundaydrive+r (29. September 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Man könnte sich och uff Flatland spezialisieren hier zu lande flt gar nich ma so blöde, und
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2LTVhqHAdo



Kann mir eener sagen, wat dit fürn geiler Song ist - mensch, det ist ja nich so ne Gangster Rap Schei55e, sondern richtig retro Hip Hop  Für sachdienliche Hinweise zum Interpreten und Song gibts bei der nexten Tour ne Tüte Gummibären!

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## axl65 (29. September 2007)

@proper:

warum kaufts Du Dir nicht einfach mehrere Bikes,für jedes Einsatzgebiet eines???
Ich verstehe Dich wirklich nicht,der @Konameester zahlt doch gut,hat er mir jedenfalls erzählt!!! 

axl


----------



## axl65 (29. September 2007)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Kann mir eener sagen, wat dit fürn geiler Song ist - mensch, det ist ja nich so ne Gangster Rap Schei55e, sondern richtig retro Hip Hop  Für sachdienliche Hinweise zum Interpreten und Song gibts bei der nexten Tour ne Tüte Gummibären!
> 
> Grüße,
> sundaydrive+r



Solltest Du vorhaben Deine Bikevideos mit solch Mukke zu hinterlegen,werde ich von meinem Persönlichkeitsrecht gebrauch machen und von Dir verlangen das meine Person immer völlig verfremdet darin vorkommt!!! 


axl


----------



## grege (29. September 2007)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Kann mir eener sagen, wat dit fürn geiler Song ist - mensch, det ist ja nich so ne Gangster Rap Schei55e, sondern richtig retro Hip Hop  Für sachdienliche Hinweise zum Interpreten und Song gibts bei der nexten Tour ne Tüte Gummibären!
> 
> Grüße,
> sundaydrive+r



Hilltop Hoods - Nosebleed Section

(passt ja von Titel her )


----------



## sundaydrive+r (29. September 2007)

grege schrieb:


> Hilltop Hoods - Nosebleed Section
> 
> (passt ja von Titel her )



Grege bist Du beim N8Ride dabei? Ich pack die Gummibärchen auf jeden Fall ein 

DANKE,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## sundaydrive+r (29. September 2007)

axl65 schrieb:


> Solltest Du vorhaben Deine Bikevideos mit solch Mukke zu hinterlegen,werde ich von meinem Persönlichkeitsrecht gebrauch machen und von Dir verlangen das meine Person immer völlig verfremdet darin vorkommt!!!



Hehe - ich freue mich schon auf den dritten Teil - da werde ich mir mal r0ckZ Tipp von wegen verschiedene Titel in einem Video berücksichtigen und Axl kriegt dann immer wenn er kommt, sein eigenes Theme - ähm z.B. aus Krieg der Sterne die Musik für die Sith    (zumindest von der Körperbemalung her, wirds hinlangen 

Keine Angst Axl... wird schon nich passieren 

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (29. September 2007)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Hehe - ich freue mich schon auf den dritten Teil - da werde ich mir mal r0ckZ Tipp von wegen verschiedene Titel in einem Video berücksichtigen und Axl kriegt dann immer wenn er kommt, sein eigenes Theme - ähm z.B. aus Krieg der Sterne die Musik für die Sith    (zumindest von der Körperbemalung her, wirds hinlangen
> 
> Keine Angst Axl... wird schon nich passieren
> 
> ...



du kannst alles,wirklich alles nehmen aber keinen hiphop oder rap!!!


----------



## r0ckZ (29. September 2007)

axl, ich glaub ich nehm mal meine boxen und nen zugemüllten mp3player mit gangsterghettoberlinhardcorerap  mit ^^

btw, das bmx video is ja mal dermaßen geil


----------



## mr proper (29. September 2007)

Dat Vid, die Musik, und vor allem die Moves, sind einfach nur richtig fette Schei$e, Axel der 2-1er des Musikgeschmackes oder wie
Grundsätzlich verschiedene Musikstücke am besten auch Richtungen zu verwenden finde ich richtig klasse. Die Idee das man sogar ne eigene Musik bekommt fast ja noch genialer wen Axel Darth Wader spielen darf hätt ich gern den die Maus.


----------



## hobbes58 (29. September 2007)

gelöscht


----------



## hobbes58 (29. September 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Ach ick globe ick stell einfach das Trek beim E rein hol mir vom Erlös beim Stadtler ne Sprungmaschiene, dan habe ich ruhe weil ich eh nur noch im Krankenhaus liege
> 
> Sieht doch nach entspantem Biken aus
> http://woozybmx.com/blog/woozybmx/index.php/archive/mutiny-bike-co-stoked-on-beeing-pumped-hd-video/
> ...



Ich habe eben noch eine Option für Dich gefunden:
Klick
Da muss man bergauf nichtmal schieben!


----------



## mr proper (29. September 2007)

Ähh


----------



## sundaydrive+r (29. September 2007)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Da muss man bergauf nichtmal schieben!



...yup, nettes Video und nen geiler Remix von DJ Shadows Six Days, auch wenn Axl Sprachgesang so gar nicht mag, aber dieser Mos Def RMX is einfach genial & DJ Shadow so oder so!

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## grege (29. September 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Ähh



Am 6.10. ist der Cannondale Tour-truck im Colbri-Fahrradladen in Potsdam: http://de.cannondale.com/testride/schedule.html#G

Ob man für's Perp auch seine eigenen Pedale mitbringen muss, um es zu testen?


----------



## mr proper (4. Oktober 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Naja wie dem auch sei, Fittnes bekommt man nur wenn man fleißig ist nur was soll man tuen? Ein jahr lang Schei$e fressen nur um dann irgend wan eine für die eine Woche Schlaraffenland den Magen gedehnt zu haben
> Irgend was muß ich mir überlegen.


So der PLAN STEHT
Das Fixi hat ausgediehnt und sobald ich ma in den Genuß komme 1-2Wochen nich in der Hauptstadt der Bauern zu verbringen, wird begonnen diesen in die Tat um zu setzen als erstes bekommt das Fixi in trit in Arsch und wird so bald wie Möglich verschärbelt. Dann beginnt die Suche nach nem günstigen Rahmen und geschaut was ich aus den Milionen Resten noch alles benutzen kann, sicher das Ding steht bei den Milionen die ich verdiene wascheinlich erst in nem halben Jahr++ aber so is dat nu mal als abgefu*kter Knecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (4. Oktober 2007)

Na dann komm mal in den Keller da gibt es Reste bis zum erbrechen.  

checkb


----------



## jasper (4. Oktober 2007)

hey proper, klingt nach nem plan


----------



## mr proper (6. Oktober 2007)

So, das Fixy wurde so eben von mir fachgerecht abgeschlachtet und wird demnächst verhökert, obwohl da nich viel raußspringen sollte, bei der Lackquali und meinen Schandtaten, dazu is die Gabel schon lange nich mehr das was sie mal war, tja geschändete Sklaven mit blauen Flecken ham noch nie n hohen Preis gebracht. 
Und ich binn mir schon ziemlich sicher was es denn dan wird der Kreis der Verdächtigen engt sich immer mehr ein, manch ma kommen zwar noch schöne Argumente in die Runde geworfen (Thx Reini) aber die in Frage kommenden sind schon auf ein schön zu überschauenden Haufen eingegrenzt.
Zeit das ich irgend wo her Kohle bekomme.

So ich geh jetz ins Bettchen und Träume süß von fetten Streitrößern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Checkb ick globe du hast recht ick muß noch bis ich 40binn zu hause bleiben, So viele schöne Bikes


----------



## mr proper (19. Oktober 2007)

So ihr kleinen Pupser, wehe jemand behauptet noch ma der Checkb oder ick würden austicken wenn das Bike ma wieder frische Waldluft Athmen dar weil es n Freiflug bekommt.
Bitte unbedingt ab Minuto 2.15 speziel 2.30 schauen, dat is liebe und pflegt die Beziehung 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yECoubyb3dY

So Sunday und nu zu Musikabwechslung, vor allem och ma einfach in ganz andere Richtungen, schnitt is och geil immer ma wieder was dazwischen gehauen wo eigentlich gar niemand fährt sondern einfach nur grinseefeckt bringt.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1719971043573245684
Man BMX is einfach nur richtig schön an zu schauen dat sind Styler nich so verkackte Weichkekse wie wir.


----------



## axl65 (19. Oktober 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> So ihr kleinen Pupser, wehe jemand behauptet noch ma der Checkb oder ick würden austicken wenn das Bike ma wieder frische Waldluft Athmen dar weil es n Freiflug bekommt.
> Bitte unbedingt ab Minuto 2.15 speziel 2.30 schauen, dat is liebe und pflegt die Beziehung
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yECoubyb3dY
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yECoubyb3dY


Geiler Schaizendreck!!!


----------



## Kompostman (19. Oktober 2007)

Echt Krass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (20. Oktober 2007)

ich bastel mir pegs ans mtb


----------



## PiratPilot (20. Oktober 2007)

Fett! Schon allein, wie der die Halfpipe rückwärts runter rollt...


----------



## mr proper (20. Oktober 2007)




----------



## aynis82 (21. Oktober 2007)

na ihh dit is ja ne schweinerei !

aynis82  <- der een im turm hat


----------



## Kompostman (21. Oktober 2007)

oink oink


----------



## SlayMe (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich sehe da keine Eier und wie schmeckt die Milch?


----------



## TheTomminator (23. Oktober 2007)

unten links im Bild liegen zwei schwarze EIER... was mit der Milch ist weis ich aber auch nicht. 
Wo bekommt man die Viecher?


----------



## mr proper (23. Oktober 2007)

Weil Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. 
Find ich lustig die Viecher "Wollschweine" hab ich bei meiner Oma im Fernesehn gesehen und die Sahen so schön deppig aus


----------



## SlayMe (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe in HongKong mal so schwarze Eier gegessen. Das ist da wohl eine Delikatesse. Die waren irgendwie ewig lange (bestimmt Jahre  ) in irgendwas eingelegt. Naja, die schmeckten eher :kotz:  und nach ein-zwei Stunden kam es dann auch auf der anderen Seite lustig rausgeschossen.
Also diese eierlegende Wollmilichsau kannste behalten, Mr Proper.


----------



## souldriver (24. Oktober 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Ich habe in HongKong mal so schwarze Eier gegessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (24. Oktober 2007)

Das waren natürlich keine Schweineexkremente wie auf dem Bild, sondern schwarze Hühner?-Eier. 100-jährige Eier heißen die, glaube ich.


----------



## doctor worm (24. Oktober 2007)

Nen anständigen Garten hinterm Haus zu haben ist schon ne feine Sache!
http://www.littledevilbrand.com/


----------



## grege (24. Oktober 2007)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Nen anständigen Garten hinterm Haus zu haben ist schon ne feine Sache!
> http://www.littledevilbrand.com/



Wobei der Hobbyraum auch nicht zu verachten ist.  Netter Soundtrack, lange nicht mehr gehört, das Stück.


----------



## Will67 (24. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schön. Jetzt da Proper in Cottbus wohnt, sollte das doch machbar sein: Schönes, günstiges Haus an der Braunkohle. 



grege schrieb:


> lange nicht mehr gehört, das Stück.



Zuletzt als Cover zu hören im Robert Rodriguez-Teil von "Grindhouse", "Planet Terror".


----------



## Deleted22090 (24. Oktober 2007)

grege schrieb:


> Netter Soundtrack, lange nicht mehr gehört, das Stück.


Hat sich da jemand bei den Dead Kennedys angelehnt?


----------



## souldriver (25. Oktober 2007)

Hatti schrieb:


> Hat sich da jemand bei den Dead Kennedys angelehnt?



Ich denke das sind die Dead Kennedys. Das Bild kann ich auf meinem doofen Linux-Rechner im Büro leider nicht sehen


----------



## Will67 (25. Oktober 2007)

Ja, das sindse. 

Linux hat doch seit Anfang des Jahres Flash 9? Doofer Rechner.


----------



## grege (25. Oktober 2007)

souldriver schrieb:


> Ich denke das sind die Dead Kennedys. Das Bild kann ich auf meinem doofen Linux-Rechner im Büro leider nicht sehen



Dachte ich auch. Die Stimme von Jello Biafra ist selbst über die Notebook-Lautsprecher-Atrappen recht, sagen wir mal, einprägsam.

Nette Coverversion des Stücks aus den letzten jahren übrigens auch von Nouvelle Vague.


----------



## souldriver (25. Oktober 2007)

Will67 schrieb:


> Linux hat doch seit Anfang des Jahres Flash 9? Doofer Rechner.



Aber nicht, wenn man den Firefox in der 64-bit Version installiert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (29. Oktober 2007)

Wie wärs mal mit dem bike?? ^^






also coole moves soll man damit ja machen können....
*edit* link geht nicht.. blöde ******* wenn man schei$$e schreibt ^^

wat nich allet entwickelt wird...


----------



## r0ckZ (29. Oktober 2007)

Illuminus schrieb:


> http://www.ver****te********.com/streetsurfer-bike/


ff kommt auf den link nich klar ^^


----------



## r0ckZ (29. Oktober 2007)

12:40:01 mOwLonE: da?
  12:40:07 illuminuS: hi
  12:40:13 illuminuS: sie wünschten??
  12:40:34 mOwLonE: ein 9 kg freerider
  12:40:38 mOwLonE: bitte
  12:40:58 illuminuS: ehm moment... 200mm federweg?
  12:41:04 mOwLonE: 700
  12:41:07 mOwLonE: bitte
  12:41:09 illuminuS: 600gr carbon rahmen?
  12:41:14 illuminuS: 700 gut<
  12:41:17 mOwLonE: 623 wären auch okay
  12:41:28 illuminuS: okay.... farbe? durchsichtig?
  12:41:35 illuminuS: mit oder ohne bosesoundsystem?
  12:41:41 illuminuS: navi?
  12:41:47 illuminuS: sitzheizung? ^^
  12:41:57 mOwLonE: fluoreszierende farbe
  12:42:06 mOwLonE: unterbodenbeleuchtung
  12:42:19 mOwLonE: nos beineinspritzung
  12:42:57 illuminuS: okay noch was, liefertermin wäre dann 20.04.2098  
  12:43:10 mOwLonE: sitzheizung muss nich, aber bitte beheizbare pedale und griffe


----------



## doctor worm (29. Oktober 2007)

Illuminus schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit dem bike?? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind doch alles Loser!
Nur der Wheelie Cowboy kickt die shice fett!


----------



## aynis82 (30. Oktober 2007)

ich wette das: wenn das vorderrad dran wär quasi als "gegengewicht" würde er sich uffe fresse packe der kuhjunge !   

aynis82


----------



## mr proper (30. Oktober 2007)

Ebay
Was für Bietmaschienen benutzt ihr so??? Habe mir ma wieder die Mühe gemacht und 10min vorher meine Uhr auf die Sec mit Ebay ab zu stimmen Gebot 211,12E genau 1sec vorher ab gegeben, und bum sie wurden überboten max Gebot 212,12 alter, kann es sein das bir zur Zeit alles schief läuft was überhaupt geht, die einen Rahmen sind genau 3Tage vor Gedtag ausverkauft, dann diese Kagge hier, glaube da will irgend wer das ich kein Rad mehr fahre


ED:
zum glück gehts auch andern Leuten nich immer bestens 





Sunday ich weiß das du es gut meins und weiß dies auch zu schätzen abe bringt mich ich weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (30. Oktober 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Ebay
> Was für Bietmaschienen benutzt ihr so??? Habe mir ma wieder die Mühe gemacht und 10min vorher meine Uhr auf die Sec mit Ebay ab zu stimmen Gebot 211,12E genau 1sec vorher ab gegeben, und bum sie wurden überboten max Gebot 212,12 alter, kann es sein das bir zur Zeit alles schief läuft was überhaupt geht, die einen Rahmen sind genau 3Tage vor Gedtag ausverkauft, dann diese Kagge hier, glaube da will irgend wer das ich kein Rad mehr fahre



Ich biet es Dir nochmal an - oben auf dem Dachboden staubt einer besten Freireitrahmen ein 

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## r0ckZ (30. Oktober 2007)

im gloob,e propa hat schiss, den zu schrotten wenn er den testet und hat angst, ihn dann bezahlen zu müssen ^^

aber sunday: jeht um nen ungefederten rahmen


----------



## TheTomminator (31. Oktober 2007)

Mensch Proper, nimm doch das Alutech DDU Cheap Trick. Oder ruf wenigstens mal den Jürgen an und grüß ihn von der grünen Sau, dann gibt er dir so einen vieleicht noch für etwas günstiger...

und jetzt hör mal mit dem rumgeheule auf. 
Wenn du immer son cc Zeug kaufst weil dir Männermaterial zu schwer ist, dass du keinen Berg mehr hochkommst, dann muss man mit Defekten rechnen.
Also lass die Hardtail Aktion lieber ganz bleiben und kauf dir nen gescheiten Friereiter.


----------



## jasper (31. Oktober 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Wenn du immer son cc Zeug kaufst weil dir Männermaterial zu schwer ist, dass du keinen Berg mehr hochkommst, dann muss man mit Defekten rechnen.



seltsam. ich habe seit 10 jahren keinen defekt am bike, wenn man von den reifen absieht. und ich hab ne cc-möhre! schock!


----------



## konameester (31. Oktober 2007)

...wenn Du einmal halb so extrem wie proper unterwegs bist (bergab), wirst Du verstehen, was der tomminator gemeint hat  

ciao vom konameester


----------



## Kompostman (31. Oktober 2007)

Er fährt halt nicht ganz so propper wie er heißt....


----------



## r0ckZ (1. November 2007)

ik bin schon janz juckig   





bis jetzt sinds 11978g, die vereint und benutzt werden wollen ^^


----------



## Will67 (1. November 2007)

Darf ich lösen? Bremsen!


----------



## jasper (1. November 2007)

da fehlt doch noch ne kleinigkeit oder ist das ein neuer leichtbautrend?


----------



## Kompostman (1. November 2007)

Kommen die "neuen" Votec jetzt gleich ohne Hinterbau? Dann kann er wenigstens auch nicht mehr brechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (1. November 2007)

na deswegen bin ik ja so juckig ... weil so die wichtigsten sachen fehlen, aber dit allet so lange braucht .. nur mit ssp stadtgurke in der wohnung is die welt so gleich viel schlechter ...

so wat fehlt: bremsen - 10 punkte an will
leichtbau jasper? ne, janz sicher nich - 6 setzen
kompostmann - ja das votec kam ohne hb von ebay 

aber da fehlt noch einiges - weiterraten


----------



## mr proper (1. November 2007)

Ne vernünftige Forke +Steuersatz 
Schön es Teil wie viel FW wird es den dan haben??


----------



## checkb (1. November 2007)

@rockz

Racing Ralph sind totaler Schrott, Finger weg.


----------



## r0ckZ (1. November 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Ne vernünftige Forke +Steuersatz
> Schön es Teil wie viel FW wird es den dan haben??


steuersatz is in der geheimnisvollen roten box ^^

fw hinten kA .. vorne 80  neue forke kommt dann vielleicht zu weihnachten ...

@checkb: hab davon aber noch zwei und geld ging erstma anderweitig weg ...

aber weiterraten - da fehlen einige (klein)teile ^^


----------



## sundaydrive+r (1. November 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Kommen die "neuen" Votec jetzt gleich ohne Hinterbau? Dann kann er wenigstens auch nicht mehr brechen...



Ich kann versichern, daß er einen verbesserten Hinterbau bekommt, den Votec nach diesen Brüchen rausgebracht hat.

Obwohl ich bei r0ckZ Fahrweise doch schon etwas geneigt bin zu sagen, wenn was passiert, dann bei ihm auf jeden Fall schneller, als bei anderen (außer natürlich Dir und Proper) 

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## doctor worm (1. November 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> @rockz
> 
> Racing Ralph sind totaler Schrott, Finger weg.



Das ist aber eine sehr undifferenzierte Aussage lieber CheckB!
Möchte er sich doch kurz erklären, was so schlimm ist am rennenden Ralph!

Ich mag den Ralph!


----------



## Kompostman (1. November 2007)

Steht doch in deiner Signatur:


> 1"Slicks am MTB sehen kagge aus!


----------



## axl65 (1. November 2007)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Möchte er sich doch kurz erklären, was so schlimm ist am rennenden Ralph!
> 
> Ich mag den Ralph!



er soll rollen und nicht rennen und nicht bei matsch wegschmieren!!!
das ist ein schwuckenreifen fürs gelände!!! 

axl
glücklicher albert-fat albert fahrer seit jahren


----------



## grege (1. November 2007)

Hach, ein Suchbild! 

Ne Kette wäre noch ganz nett, und die Schaltzüge mögens auch gerne gemütlich in so Plastehüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (1. November 2007)

grege schrieb:


> Hach, ein Suchbild!
> 
> Ne Kette wäre noch ganz nett, und die Schaltzüge mögens auch gerne gemütlich in so Plastehüllen.


yeah - wieder 10 punkte 
allerdings gibts leichten styleabzug, weil ne kette zwischen den kurbelarmen liegt 

sooo: es fehlen noch 8 teile (4 einheiten)


----------



## Deleted22090 (1. November 2007)

Die Dinger wo der Dingsbums rangetüdelt wird?  

Dämpferbuchsen


----------



## mr proper (1. November 2007)

Na wenn och solch Kleinigkeiten zählen, wie wäre s mit Dämpferbuchsen bzw Schrauben, Endkappen für die Züge, Felgenband kann man aber nich 100%erkennen, Bremsen hatten wir ja schon, Dann weiß ich ja nich ob de vlt noch was an Flaschenhalterungen oder Taschen fest machen willst, N Zug fürs Pop lock kann man nich erkenn ob der da schon dabei is, wie sieht es mit Innenlager Kurbel aus steckt das auf der Achse oder brauchste och noch, Kralle wird schon in der Forke sein aber wie sieht es mit der Kappe+schraube aus, is der Halb ring neben der Stütze die Klemme.
So mehr fält mir gerad nich uff

ED:Mensch Hatti, kanst nich warten bis ich fertig geschr hab.


----------



## r0ckZ (1. November 2007)

Hatti schrieb:


> Die Dinger wo der Dingsbums rangetüdelt wird?
> 
> Dämpferbuchsen


korrekt daumen und mit deinem ersten satz liegst du allen restlichen fehlenden 3 einheiten (4 teile) ziemlich nahe


----------



## Deleted22090 (1. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> korrekt daumen und mit deinem ersten satz liegst du allen restlichen fehlenden 3 einheiten (4 teile) ziemlich nahe



Hab ich jetzt das Neidville gewonnen?


----------



## r0ckZ (1. November 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Na wenn och solch Kleinigkeiten zÃ¤hlen, wie wÃ¤re s mit DÃ¤mpferbuchsen bzw Schrauben, Endkappen fÃ¼r die ZÃ¼ge, Felgenband kann man aber nich 100%erkennen, Bremsen hatten wir ja schon, Dann weiÃ ich ja nich ob de vlt noch was an Flaschenhalterungen oder Taschen fest machen willst, N Zug fÃ¼rs Pop lock kann man nich erkenn ob der da schon dabei is, wie sieht es mit Innenlager Kurbel aus steckt das auf der Achse oder brauchste och noch, Kralle wird schon in der Forke sein aber wie sieht es mit der Kappe+schraube aus, is der Halb ring neben der StÃ¼tze die Klemme.
> So mehr fÃ¤lt mir gerad nich uff
> 
> ED:Mensch Hatti, kanst nich warten bis ich fertig geschr hab.


proper du bistn gott   
poploc der bremszug und die bremszugauÃenhÃ¼lle. 10p
die schrauben zur dÃ¤mpferbefestigung is ebenfalls richtig 10p

innenlager is an der kurbel dran, felgenband bereits aufgezogen, flaschenhalterung wtf  kralle, is in der forke bzw auch in der mysteriÃ¶sen roten box (+ kappe, gummikappe und schraube) und ja, der halbe ring da is die klemme.

herrlich, was ik da fÃ¼rn spam ausgelÃ¶st hab ... aber war heut so tot hier im board ^^

bremsen hab ik ja prinzipiell hier .. wÃ¼rde die hayes hfx 9 ja weiterfahren, die passen aber nicht an der hinterbau des votecs  wieder knete wech .. ach scheiÃ auf bremsen, ich halt mich an bÃ¤umen fest ...

// edit: ach und proper .. von wegen kleinigkeiten ... diese schei55 schrauben zur dÃ¤mpferbefestigung und die dÃ¤mpferbuchsen kosten mich 35â¬ ....
ik will endlich basteln und fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (1. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> .. ach scheiß auf bremsen, ich halt mich an bäumen fest ...



Gute Idee, musst du bei den Hayes wohl so oder so zusätzlich machen!


----------



## r0ckZ (2. November 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Gute Idee, musst du bei den Hayes wohl so oder so zusätzlich machen!


was fürn fahrrad hattest du eigentlich mit 19? rücktritt?


// oder richtig hightech? diese stempelbremsen? (kenn die nostalgischen begrifflichkeiten kaum )


----------



## Kompostman (2. November 2007)

Mit 19 hab ich mir nach 1 1/2 Jahren arbeiten in div Bikeshops ein Kestrel gekauft. Da waren V-Brakes dran. Mehr gab es noch nicht. Aber meine Freundin hatte bis vor einem Jahr noch ein Rad von so 1965 mit Stempelbremse und Tacho in der Lampe drin.

Aber vorher hab ich auch immer so zusammengestückelte Frankenstein Bikes gefahren. Ganz oft hab ich mir Teile auf der IFMA in Köln gekauft. Da haben die Taiwanesen am letzten Tag alles verkauft was nicht angenagelt war. Das da nie was passiert ist.......


----------



## r0ckZ (2. November 2007)

lol ^^ gibts hier eigentlich nen fred, wo die geschichte des fahrrads aufgearbeitet wird?

ifma .. mifa ... verschwöööörung ...

genug gespamm0rt für heute meinerseits, ich geh pennen .. muss ja in 6 stunden wieder aufstehen


----------



## checkb (2. November 2007)

> ... aber war heut so tot hier im board ^^



Hmm, das habe ich so ähnlich schonmal gehört.  

checkb


----------



## r0ckZ (2. November 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Hmm, das habe ich so ähnlich schonmal gehört.
> 
> checkb


ich schrieb: "heute" bzw gestern 
ach hier is doch alles dufte! sieht man doch daran, wie viele sich wieder am votec/teile-lästern und suchen beteiligen.
checkb, wie siehts mitm n8ride am dienstag aus? müsste ich relativ früh wissen, damit ich den singlespeeder dann umbauen müsste


----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. November 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Gute Idee, musst du bei den Hayes wohl so oder so zusätzlich machen!



Wenn allet glatt geht, dann fährt der kleene r0ckZ die Magura Louise FR... also nix mit festhalten an Bäumen,

der Spons... ähm, sundaydrive+r


----------



## Kompostman (2. November 2007)

;-) Das ist eine gute Idee!


----------



## Illuminus (2. November 2007)

huhu.. 
dein fahrrad sieht ja aus wie meins.. nur das meins nur sauber gemacht wird und alle teile da sind  

so zum thema Reifen und so.. hol dir noch nen NN rockz und dann is erstmal gut... später kannste ja dann noch auf breite/gröbere gehn, wobei 2,25 gehn ja erstmal...denke 2,35 wären aba besser

Und thema RR... ick bin ganz zufrieden mit dem teil, im sommer ideal...ansonsten NN!!
Aba ist natürlich alles relativ, je nach anwendungsgebiet..

so ride on!


----------



## Deleted22090 (2. November 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> ED:Mensch Hatti, kanst nich warten bis ich fertig geschr hab.


Ooch sorry proper, aber da bike-components mich noch etwas zappeln läßt ist nix mit basteln, da muss ich hier rumhängen 

Ähm, Rockz wie jetzt Bremszug - ick denke da sind Scheibenbremsen dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (2. November 2007)

Hatti schrieb:


> Ooch sorry proper, aber da bike-components mich noch etwas zappeln läßt ist nix mit basteln, da muss ich hier rumhängen



Dit is ja interessant, wie schwer wird es denn?


----------



## Deleted22090 (2. November 2007)

Will67 schrieb:


> Dit is ja interessant, wie schwer wird es denn?


Wenn es ausgewachsen ist, so ~10% des Federwegs in Kg . 13-14 Kg


----------



## Will67 (2. November 2007)

Klingt vernünftig! 

Wir Berliner sollten wohl bei All Mountain aufhören zu träumen.


Ick überlege gerade noch, ob vorne die Wotan statt der Pike federn wird. 2 Hebel am Lenker würden mich schon reizen.


----------



## doctor worm (2. November 2007)

axl65 schrieb:


> er soll rollen und nicht rennen und nicht bei matsch wegschmieren!!!
> das ist ein schwuckenreifen fürs gelände!!!
> 
> axl
> glücklicher albert-fat albert fahrer seit jahren


Matsch in Berlin/Brandenburg kenn ich nicht!
Und für die Ganzen BB-Touren über viele Kilometer ist das DER Reifen, selbst im Harz bei Dauerregen geht noch was, sicher nicht optimal aber alles ander als Schrott oder n Schwucken-Reifen!

Daumen hoch für RRs


----------



## checkb (2. November 2007)

Will67 schrieb:


> Klingt vernünftig!
> 
> Wir Berliner sollten wohl bei All Mountain aufhören zu träumen.
> 
> ...




Nimm die Pike.

checkb

PS: Wer noch 2 Racing Ralph 2.1 , wenig gefahren braucht: pro Schlappe 10,00 Euro.


----------



## Deleted22090 (2. November 2007)

@Will War die Werbung, "Pack den Wotan aus", so beeindruckend?


----------



## Will67 (2. November 2007)

Tssstsss, musste erst mal googeln. War mir neu.

Das ist doch sexistisch, ich geissele das.

Verkauft man so wirklich Federweg?


----------



## Deleted22090 (2. November 2007)

Will67 schrieb:


> Verkauft man so wirklich Federweg?



Wenn in der ct mit Bergsteigern/Kletterern Computerkram beworben wird, warum nicht ne Gabel am Urinal  - Ganz im Steifigkeitstrend


----------



## checkb (2. November 2007)

Will67 schrieb:


> Tssstsss, musste erst mal googeln. War mir neu.
> 
> Das ist doch sexistisch, ich geissele das.
> 
> Verkauft man so wirklich Federweg?



Genau so verkauft man Sachen die Männer wollen.  Wenn Du die Wotan Probe fahren möchtest mit 2008er Setup, einfach PM schicken.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (2. November 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Genau so verkauft man Sachen die Männer wollen.
> 
> checkb



Verstehe. 

Aber das macht uns natürlich auch angreifbar. Wer viel Federweg fährt, hat möglicherweise etwas zu kompensieren. Ich werde wohl etwas abgewandeltes von Sigmund Freud auf meine neue Gabel schreiben müssen: _Manchmal ist ein Tauchrohr nur ein Tauchrohr!_


----------



## r0ckZ (2. November 2007)

@hatti: lol - du hast mich auf nen fehler hingewiesen ... hatte am poploc bis jetzt immer ne bremszughülle mit nem bremszug dran, wo ich n bisschen was abgefeilt hab. rofl ... also funzt auch mit schaltzügen + hüllen .. grad probiert, is besser (aber nich ganz so flexibel)

@worm:  find die für harten UG auch voll okay und im harz hamse mich auch nich enttäuscht - denke fürs HR voll okay, vorne fahr ich nen NN


ach ik kann mir das schon richtig gut vorstellen .. aktueller status nach steuersatzproblem (ist doch nen klassischer und kein semi .. is also wohl nen älterer rahmen)




und mit 80mm fw vorne (am SSP starr ) muss ich auch sicherlich nix kompensieren ^^


----------



## Boerge (2. November 2007)

Will67 schrieb:


> Verstehe.
> 
> Aber das macht uns natürlich auch angreifbar. Wer viel Federweg fährt, hat möglicherweise etwas zu kompensieren. Ich werde wohl etwas abgewandeltes von Sigmund Freud auf meine neue Gabel schreiben müssen: _Manchmal ist ein Tauchrohr nur ein Tauchrohr!_


----------



## Will67 (2. November 2007)

Sehr schön.

Dali wurde von Magritte mal rausgeschmissen weil dieser seine Bilder interpretieren wollte.


----------



## Boerge (2. November 2007)

Will67 schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> 
> Dali wurde von Magritte mal rausgeschmissen weil dieser seine Bilder interpretieren wollte.



Hab´schon verstanden...

Ich werd' den Teufel tun, dir zu erklären, warum es die WOTAN sein muss...


----------



## jasper (2. November 2007)

@rockz: na genau DAS meine ich mich mit leichtbautrend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris82 (3. November 2007)

Klick hier!!!

Vielleicht siehst du das hier ja noch rechtzeitig!
bzw wäre das etwas was du überhaupt suchst?


----------



## jasper (3. November 2007)

wenn die gabel nicht wär


----------



## Der Hofnarr (3. November 2007)

Weil ich da was von leichtbau gehört habe, hier mein beitrag dazu!


----------



## r0ckZ (4. November 2007)

wieso so umständlich? alles in den einkaufswagen und dann immer mit anlauf nehmen und draufstellen ^^ passt auch mehr rein


----------



## checkb (4. November 2007)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> Weil ich da was von leichtbau gehört habe, hier mein beitrag dazu!



Bringst Du das Teil zum Snowride mit?

checkb


----------



## r0ckZ (4. November 2007)




----------



## Der Hofnarr (4. November 2007)

Erst hatte ich es so probiert, war aber nicht so der bringer.





zum snowride? kann ja mal drüber nachdenken, alle taschen mit luftballons die mit helium gefüllt sind beladen und touristen erschrecken. Aber da müsste ich ja die slicks wechseln und ohne stoßdämpfer vorn, soviel arbeit...


----------



## mr proper (4. November 2007)

Du hast einfach ma richtig ein an der Klatsche


----------



## axl65 (5. November 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Du hast einfach ma richtig ein an der Klatsche



Wieso denn???Der Einkauf ist doch stimmig,Butter,Kartoffeln,Milch-alles da!!!


----------



## mr proper (5. November 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Hofnarr (5. November 2007)

wenn ihr wüsstet wie lecker das cordon bleu (nicht zu sehen) mit den kartoffeln 3 stunden später war...


----------



## jasper (5. November 2007)

hat bestimmt nen geilen sound gegeben, als das ding beim ausfahren vom parkplatz dem porsche an den kotflügel geknallt ist


----------



## r0ckZ (6. November 2007)

es wird =)
das einzige was noch fehlt, sind diese scheiss schrauben zur befestigung des dämpfers


----------



## axl65 (6. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> es wird =)
> das einzige was noch fehlt, sind diese scheiss schrauben zur befestigung des dämpfers




Ne Kette und ne Kurbel wären vielleicht auch ganz hilfreich!Die meisten Biker die ich kenne haben sowas jedenfalls am Bike.


----------



## jasper (6. November 2007)

du kennst ja komische biker...

@rockz: kannst du dir da nichts behelfsmäßiges reinschrauben? tolle schrauben gibt´s im baumarkt...


----------



## axl65 (6. November 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> du kennst ja komische biker...
> 
> @rockz: kannst du dir da nichts behelfsmäßiges reinschrauben? tolle schrauben gibt´s im baumarkt...




ich denke brunox hilft auch bei allem???


----------



## grege (6. November 2007)

Bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Raben haben wir letzthin auch gute Erfahrung mit Gewindestangen zur Dämpferbefestigung gemacht. In der richtigen Länge absägen, Mutter, evtl. noch kontern und passt.  

(Für ESKler reichts jedenfalls)


----------



## axl65 (6. November 2007)

Vielleicht könnte man ja zur Not den Dämpfer erstmal weglassen und dafür Gummiband einsetzen???


----------



## axl65 (6. November 2007)

grege schrieb:


> Bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Raben haben wir letzthin auch gute Erfahrung mit Gewindestangen zur Dämpferbefestigung gemacht. In der richtigen Länge absägen, Mutter, evtl. noch kontern und passt.
> 
> (Für ESKler reichts jedenfalls)





Rassist !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (6. November 2007)

grege schrieb:


> Bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Raben haben wir letzthin auch gute Erfahrung mit Gewindestangen zur Dämpferbefestigung gemacht. In der richtigen Länge absägen, Mutter, evtl. noch kontern und passt.
> 
> (Für ESKler reichts jedenfalls)


danke für den tip, werd ich morgen mal vorbeischneien .. der größte eisenwarenhandel hier in der nähe konnte mir ja leider nich helfen.
möcht halt nix mit außengewinde haben ...
hab bei schrauben-online zwar was bestellt und auch schon überwiesen, aber es kam noch nichma ne auftragsbestätigung ...

@axl: jajajaja, geht auch ohne .. fußantrieb .. abstoßen ... nene, hab ich ja hier, nur keen werkzeug dafür


----------



## jasper (6. November 2007)

was hastn für kurbeln/lager? werkzeug hätte ich...


----------



## r0ckZ (6. November 2007)

xt kurbel + dit innenlager ...
kann aber ne werkstatt benutzen ... aberrrr: wo wohnst du? ^^ pn? kannst mich icq j auch mal annehmen

hofnarr meinte auch, dass ik für shimanoketten was besonderes zum nieten brauch bzw nen speziellen stift. hat da einer ahnung?


----------



## Deleted22090 (6. November 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> was hastn für kurbeln/lager?



Auf dem Foto vom munteren Teileraten sah das nach ner XT HollowtechII aus.

Sag mal Rockz wie hast Du denn die Kette abgemacht (Kettenschloss - oder Niet rausgedrückt - oder ...)?


----------



## axl65 (6. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> xt kurbel + dit innenlager ...
> kann aber ne werkstatt benutzen ... aberrrr: wo wohnst du? ^^ pn? kannst mich icq j auch mal annehmen
> 
> hofnarr meinte auch, dass ik für shimanoketten was besonderes zum nieten brauch bzw nen speziellen stift. hat da einer ahnung?





SRAM -Kettenschloss!!!Funzt perfekt!!!


----------



## r0ckZ (6. November 2007)

niet rausgedürckt, aber halt noch drin ... aber einfach wieder rein wär nich so pralle ... danke axl für den tip, weißt du, was fürn maß das is? deore kette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Hofnarr (6. November 2007)

naja es gibt dat für 8 und 9 fach, vllt auch für 10 fach, alles unteschiedliche maße, aber sollte dabeistehn denke ich, oder halt den shimano niet-stift- consult your local dealer!
oder gleich ne neue kette, wär mein tipp.


----------



## axl65 (6. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> niet rausgedürckt, aber halt noch drin ... aber einfach wieder rein wär nich so pralle ... danke axl für den tip, weißt du, was fürn maß das is? deore kette?




xt kette 9 fach(ich glaube hg93 oder so) und dazu nen SRAM kettenschloss,alles ist schön!!!


----------



## Deleted22090 (6. November 2007)

Kettenschloss wäre auch meine Wahl SRAM GoldLink=9fach und was güldenes am Radl


----------



## TheTomminator (7. November 2007)

Mal ein Tip für Schrauben. 

Max Witte in Neukölln, in der Kranoldstraße wie ich glaube. Die haben zwar unmögliche Öffnungszeiten, dafür bekommt man da fast alles an Schrauben was man sich so denken kann. 6 und 8mm 8.8er Edelstahlschrauben sollten die in aller Regel für ein paar Euro in allen Längen da haben.   

Und ich bin mittlerweile auch ein Freund der Kettenschlösser geworden. Man weis  ja nie so recht wann man mal seine Kette öffnen muss um was zu richten. Man sollte nur immer neue nehmen, wenn man ne neue kette nimmt. Die Dinger verschleißen ja auch.


----------



## r0ckZ (7. November 2007)

ach ich krieg die krätze ... im baumarkt 8mm alurohr mit 6mm innendurchmesser, 6mm gewindestange rein ... die kacke passt nich -...-
mal schauen, ob mir der herr witte weiterhelfen kann ...
wie kann es sein, dass ne dämpferbefestigung zu sonem akt werden kann ;(


----------



## jasper (7. November 2007)

du solltest schauen, dass du auch die richtige festigkeit bekommst, mindestens 8.8 - im baumarkt besteht die gefahr nur 6.irgendwas oder noch weicher zu bekommen und solchen bolzen würde ich meine gesundheit nicht anvertrauen wollen.


----------



## r0ckZ (7. November 2007)

passt ja eh nich ...


----------



## TheTomminator (7. November 2007)

Vorsicht mit dem mindestens 8.8. Je härter, desto spröder. Wenn 8.8er verbiegen, dann können 12.8er beispielsweise brechen. Ich würde da lieber nur das nehmen, was auch drin war.


----------



## r0ckZ (7. November 2007)

also es darf jetzt schon auf eigenen beinen stehen



zu max witte fahr ich morgen mal ... brauch jetzt neben den befestigungsschrauben wohl auch noch nen adapter für IS gabel auf IS bremsen von 160mm auf 190mm (wenn einer hat ... würd auch ne 160er scheibe nehmen (für magura louise fr (04-06))

und ich hab das problem der zugverlegung:



wie soll man da in der gegend bitte die leitung für den umwerfer legen 

auf dem foto sieht man auch meine temporäre dämpferbefestigung  zum draufsitzen reichts ^^


----------



## mete (7. November 2007)

Wo ist denn da der Zuganschlag für den Umwerfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (8. November 2007)

tjaa, dit is die große frage ^^
da musset irgendn teil für geben, muttermäßig oder so ... 
oder kennt einer noch diese teile von den cantileverbremsen, mit denen man gleichzeitig die bremsen nachstellen konnte .. irgendwie sowas -...-


----------



## mete (8. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> tjaa, dit is die große frage ^^
> da musset irgendn teil für geben, muttermäßig oder so ...
> oder kennt einer noch diese teile von den cantileverbremsen, mit denen man gleichzeitig die bremsen nachstellen konnte .. irgendwie sowas -...-



Vielleicht kommt der Zug von unten? Wenn er von oben kommen soll, würde ich in das kleinere, rechte Loch eine hohlgebohrte M8- Schraube reinmachen (oder eben so eine Zugstellschraube aus einem V- Brake/ Canti- Hebel), von unten ne Mutter gegen und fertig (z.B. die Kontermutter oben genannter Schraube).


----------



## ritzelflitzer (8. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> tjaa, dit is die große frage ^^
> da musset irgendn teil für geben, muttermäßig oder so ...
> oder kennt einer noch diese teile von den cantileverbremsen, mit denen man gleichzeitig die bremsen nachstellen konnte .. irgendwie sowas -...-


Ich hatte gerade nachgeschaut, ob ich von meinen vielen gebrochenen M6 Rahmen noch so ein Teil in meiner Kramkiste haben, aber alles was ich gefunden habe, waren zwei originale Votec-Sattelstützenklemmen. Beim ersten Rahmen hatte mir Votec dieses Teil auch vorenthalten, ich hatte eine Zugstellschraube von einem Schaltwerk in das kleine Loch gesteckt. Das reicht auch. 

Ich hoffe, du hast nichts für diesen Rahmen bezahlt, ansonsten hilft nur beten.

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## jasper (8. November 2007)

oh man diese schweine...

@tomminator: damit ist doch die zugfestigkeit gemeint und nicht die härte also sollte die sprödigkeit bei höherer zugfestigkeit nicht zunehmen...


----------



## mete (8. November 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> oh man diese schweine...
> 
> @tomminator: damit ist doch die zugfestigkeit gemeint und nicht die härte also sollte die sprödigkeit bei höherer zugfestigkeit nicht zunehmen...



Doch, das hängt unmittelbar voneinander ab (Faustregel: HB=3x Zugfestigkeit, stimmt natürlich nicht gena, bzw. nicht immer....), aber dennoch würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen, bei -30° könnte das dann evtl. eine Rolle spielen, aber bei normalen Temperaturen verhält sich auch eine 12.8er Schraube noch recht duktil, 10.9er sollte aber auch reichen.


----------



## jasper (8. November 2007)

na siehste, man lernt nie aus


----------



## Deleted22090 (8. November 2007)

@rockz Ich hätte da noch eine Idee - es gibt doch diese Hülsen die für den Bremszug in die aufgebruzelten Gegenhalter eingesetzt werden. Genau so ein Teil würde ich in das kleine Loch ggfls. aufbohren (ok - erst messen) einsetzten. Zug vom Umwerfer durch und fertig. Wenn der Zug unter Spannung steht sollte so eine lose Hülse reichen - sonst doch die Lösung mit Mutter. Wie dick ist denn das Blech an der Stelle?
Man man ey, das Kleinteile immer so ne bescheuerten Namen haben..


----------



## sundaydrive+r (8. November 2007)

Ich hab dieses Dingens ja auch an meinem M6, werde es dann am Samstag bei Malpaso einfach mal duplizieren lassen  Und kriegt r0ckZ son Dingens next week. Er wird wohl vorher eh nicht fertig.

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## TheTomminator (8. November 2007)

Ich weis, ich hab mich da etwas unsachgemäß formuliert. Aber mit steigender Zugfestigkeit steigt auch die Sprödheit des Materials. Ich kenne jemanden der mit verbogenen 8.8er Schrauben am Dämpfer Probleme hatte. 12.xer sind ihm dann immer sehr schnell gebrochen und haben somit deutlich kürzer gehalten als die 8.8er. Ich wär da wie gesagt sehr vorsichtig mit zugfesteren Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme. Zumal die eher auf Scherung hochfrequent belastet werden als auf Zug. Hab mir auch sagen lassen dass hochfeste Schrauben eher mal böse auf Korrosion reagieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (8. November 2007)

Um meine Behauptungen nochmal zu untermauern, ich war mir dann doch nicht mehr so 100% sicher, nur 95%:

Man muss bei der Dämpferverschraubung von einer HV Verbindung ausgehen, da hier das Alu vom Rahmen komprimiert wird, was unter extermlasten leicht nachgeben kann, so dass die Schraube auf Scherung beansprucht wird.

Unter dieser Belastung ist die Kerbschlagarbeit die maßgebliche Größe.
Und die ist bei 12.9er Schrauben nur halb so groß wie bei 8.8er. hier
 in Tabelle 1.3 kann man das nachlesen.


----------



## jasper (8. November 2007)

hm. ich gebe dir recht. meine folgerung wäre jetzt daraus, dass man entweder a) am besten titanschrauben nimmt oder b) 8.8 schrauben wählt, lieber eine verbogene schraube als eine gebrochene.
darüberhinaus wäre es woh geschickt buchsen mit höchster genauigkeit zu fertigen damit die belastung größtmöglich verteilt wird und der hebel weiter nach außen wandert.
ist das schlüssig?


----------



## mete (8. November 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Um meine Behauptungen nochmal zu untermauern, ich war mir dann doch nicht mehr so 100% sicher, nur 95%:
> 
> Man muss bei der Dämpferverschraubung von einer HV Verbindung ausgehen, da hier das Alu vom Rahmen komprimiert wird, was unter extermlasten leicht nachgeben kann, so dass die Schraube auf Scherung beansprucht wird.
> 
> ...



Bei einer 12.8er Schraube ist aber auch die zulässige Vorspannung viel größer, in der Regel wird da nichts auf Scherung beansprucht, wenn doch, war das Anzugsmoment zu gering/ die Klemmfläche zu klein. Eine größere Klemmfläche wird sich bei gegebenen Bauteilen schlecht realisieren lassen, aber das Anzugsmoment lässt sich steigern, notfalls eben mit einer Schraube höherer Zugfestigkeit, aber 10,9 sollte wie gesagt reichen, das nötige Anzugsmoment zu ertragen.

Edith sagt, dass das aber wohl nur für Buchsen mit Kugelgelenk gelten kann, sowas hat ja wieder fast kein Hersteller verbaut...naja...Fullys sind eh Teufelszeug..


----------



## TheTomminator (8. November 2007)

Hast ja vom Prinzip her recht. Nur ist das Problem, dass die Buchsen so klein vom Durchmesser sind, dass sie bei einer auch noch so großen Vorspannung nicht an ort und Stelle bleiben. Das Alu der Buchsen und des Rahmens gibt da durch Kriechen und durch Setzverhalten in gewissem Maße nach, was zu einem Vorspannverlust führt, oder besser führen kann. Außerdem sind die Buchsen ja im allgemeinen in der Mitte geteilt, was zusätzlich Bewegung ins Spiel bringt. Letztenendes tritt dann doch wieder die Schwerbelastung aus, sei es durch kriechen, setzen, verformen von Teilen oder auch durch zu geringes Vorspannen. 

Ich kann nur jedem davon abraten 12.9er Schrauben zu nehmen, da sie zum einen nicht von Nöten sind und sie zum anderen eher brechen als verbiegen. Das wiederum kann einem den ganzen Rahmen zerstören oder auch zu Unfällen führen. 8.8er Schrauben verbiegen eher, was man a) merkt und was b) nicht wirklich gefährlich ist. Meine Erfahrung ist es, dass wenn man Probleme mit den Dämpferschrauben (8.8er) hat entweder den falschen Rahmen hat oder es mal mit durchgehenden Edelstahlbuchesn versuchen sollte. Wer 8.8er Schrauben ständig verbiegt, der wird 12.9er noch viel schneller zum brechen bringen. 
Ich kenne auch niemanden, der 8.8er zerbrochen hat und ich kenne auch keinen Hersteller, der 12.9er SChrauben am Dämpfer verbaut.


----------



## TheTomminator (8. November 2007)

Eigentlich sind die Dämpferaufnahmen eh so eine recht abenteuerliche sache. Wenn man überlegt dass die Lasten vom Hinterrad mit dem Faktor 3-4 übersetzt werden und dann in einer solch kleinen Alubuchse landen und teilweise mit ner M6 Schraube aufgenommen werden. Ich hab schon meine 800er Feder zum duchschlagen gebracht, das waren dann etwa 8000N die im Dämpfer landeten. Vernünftig wär es da die Buchsen in eine Bohrung zu setzen, an der die sich abstützen können, oder eine Verzahnung.


----------



## mete (8. November 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Hast ja vom Prinzip her recht. Nur ist das Problem, dass die Buchsen so klein vom Durchmesser sind, dass sie bei einer auch noch so großen Vorspannung nicht an ort und Stelle bleiben. Das Alu der Buchsen und des Rahmens gibt da durch Kriechen und durch Setzverhalten in gewissem Maße nach, was zu einem Vorspannverlust führt, oder besser führen kann. Außerdem sind die Buchsen ja im allgemeinen in der Mitte geteilt, was zusätzlich Bewegung ins Spiel bringt. Letztenendes tritt dann doch wieder die Schwerbelastung aus, sei es durch kriechen, setzen, verformen von Teilen oder auch durch zu geringes Vorspannen.
> 
> Ich kann nur jedem davon abraten 12.9er Schrauben zu nehmen, da sie zum einen nicht von Nöten sind und sie zum anderen eher brechen als verbiegen. Das wiederum kann einem den ganzen Rahmen zerstören oder auch zu Unfällen führen. 8.8er Schrauben verbiegen eher, was man a) merkt und was b) nicht wirklich gefährlich ist. Meine Erfahrung ist es, dass wenn man Probleme mit den Dämpferschrauben (8.8er) hat entweder den falschen Rahmen hat oder es mal mit durchgehenden Edelstahlbuchesn versuchen sollte. Wer 8.8er Schrauben ständig verbiegt, der wird 12.9er noch viel schneller zum brechen bringen.
> Ich kenne auch niemanden, der 8.8er zerbrochen hat und ich kenne auch keinen Hersteller, der 12.9er SChrauben am Dämpfer verbaut.



Na...das Problem, welches ich erst vernachlässigt habe, ist, dass die Buchsen gleichzeitig als Lager fungieren, da ja der Dämpfer seine Postion beim Einfedern verändert, daher lässt sich das Moment nicht beliebig steigern, bzw. die Verbindung wird sich wieder lösen, nicht so bei kugelgelagerten Dämpferbuchsen, da ja hier die Lagerung für das nötige Spiel sorgt und somit  die Verbindung "fest" angezogen werden kann, bei meinem Sunn Radical sind nämlich auch 12.9er Schrauben verbaut und das verfügt über Kugelgelenke in den Dämpferaugen, ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum man das kaum noch nutzt...aber egal, was man im Baumarkt bekomt, sind in der Regel 6.6er, Titan hat ähnliche Festigkeiten, wie 10.9er Schrauben, ist aber teuer und hat bei derart hoher Festigkeit auch keine berauschenden Kerbschlagzähigkeiten mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (8. November 2007)

soooo, ich war dann heute in neukÃ¶lln bei den herrn witte: und siehe da - juchhee, juchhee, sie konnten mir super helfen. vielen dank tommi fÃ¼r den tip. anfahrt hat sich gelohnt (und wird ja inne punktwertung mit aufgenommen )
schrauben passen super, muss ich nur was absÃ¤gen .. gezahlt hab ich 2 euro - da ging dann noch etwas in die kaffekasse

und was liegt in meinem briefkasten als ich zurÃ¼ckkam: post von online-schrauben.de -....- na mal sehen, ob ich die reklamiere oder nich .. das kam nÃ¤mlich zu 11â¬ mit versand ... (fÃ¼r 2 schrauben, 2 muttern und 4 unterlegscheiben ... man man man ...)

desweiteren war ich in meinem fahrradladen und hab mir solch zugstellschrauben fÃ¼rn hollandrad gekauft und gekÃ¼rzt. passt super und die zugverlegung is nu kein problem mehr. musst dich also nich mehr kÃ¼mmern thomas.

jetzt fehlt nur noch nen adapter fÃ¼r vorne und bremsen kÃ¼rzen+entlÃ¼ften


----------



## TheTomminator (8. November 2007)

Na bitte, geht doch. Wenn man beim Max Witte es schafft mal zu den Öffnungszeiten da aufzukreuzen, dann haben die fast immer genau das was man so braucht an Schrauben.

Mit den Kugelgelenklager an Dämpfer ist das auch so eine Sache die ich sehr schade finde. Technisch durchaus sinnvoll, aber wohl zu teuer und zu wartungsarm. Ist für den Hersteller ja besser wenn er den Dämpfer immer zum Bushingwechsel zugeschickt bekommt. Drei Minuten Arbeit... xy Euro...
Aber wen es interessiert, Kugelgelenklager gibt es in 1/2" Ausführungen u.a. von Fluro. Braucht man dann aber wieder jemanden der einem Passende Hülsen dreht.
Sinnvoll ist das aber allemale, da mit den Lagern ja auch Fehlstellungen ausgeglichen werden wie sie durch unsauber gearbeitete Rahmen oder durch Rahmenverwindung auftreten. Das schon den Dämpfer und ist gut fürs ansprechverhalten, solange der Piggiback dann nicht irgendwo anstößt...


----------



## checkb (8. November 2007)

> jetzt fehlt nur noch nen adapter für vorne und bremsen kürzen+entlüften



Welche Adapter brauchst Du? Bremse war Magura oder?

checkb


----------



## r0ckZ (8. November 2007)

die nummer 15 (454 am ende der nummer)


----------



## checkb (8. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> die nummer 15 (454 am ende der nummer)



Scheibendurchmesser und Aufnahme, IS oder PM? Ick denke IS oder?

checkb


----------



## jasper (8. November 2007)

was hat denn der herr witte für öffnungszeiten?


----------



## mete (8. November 2007)

Ich hätte nen IS+ 20/25mm (Langloch), oder eine 160er Scheibe da.


----------



## r0ckZ (8. November 2007)

@jasper: maxwitte.de
--> 15:30

@mete: was stehtn da für ne nummer drauf? bzw is orig. magura?
mit der scheibe würd ich mir als notlösung offen halten wollen


----------



## Horsedriver (9. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> und ich hab das problem der zugverlegung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi rückZ, lt. meines Kolegen (ehm. Facharbeiter/schrauber in nem Bike Laden) sieht es so aus das Du wahrscheinlich nen falschen Umwerfer (Topswing) hast.
Die Frage wäre was für ein Umwerfer hast Du dran? Du benötigst wohl bei diesem Bike ein "downswing" (frag mich nicht wat det is, aber so wie ich ihn verstanden habe, läuft der Zug anders).
Ev. kann er Dir mit nem Rat über mich zur Seite stehen.

Horsedriver


----------



## r0ckZ (9. November 2007)

hab mal nachm downswing gegooglelt, der zug wird an derselben stelle befestigt.
vom prm prinzip würde es ja schon passen, weil ich auch nen inverses schaltwerk habe ..
aber der umwerfer is nu montiert, zugverlegung "gelöst" (na ja ... ) und die schaltung eingestellt: funktioniert =)
aber danke fürs nachfragen

jetzt fehlt nur noch der adapter, dann kann ich entlüften und kürzen .. die lampe is schon montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted22090 (9. November 2007)

@Horsedriver - Nicht Swing sondern PULL ist entscheidend. Swing ist nur die Bewegung des Umwerfers, Pull die Zugführung. siehe z.B. http://www.veloplus.ch/pdf/fachinformation/shimano_techinfo.pdf


----------



## mete (9. November 2007)

Jo, aber auf dem Foto sieht man, dass der Umwerferzug am Oberrohr entlang läuft, also ist toppull schon richtig. Der Adapter ist leider ein ganz normaler IS +20mm, nix von Magura.


----------



## r0ckZ (9. November 2007)

hmschade, mit nem +20mm adapter hab ichs gestern versucht .. funzt leider nicht. is ne 190er scheibe, also bräucht ich nen +30.
hat sich geil angehört gestern, der adapter + bremszange lies sich zwar anbauen, nur hat die scheibe dann ganz schön gerödelt an der bremszange, wenn sich das rad gedreht hat ^^


----------



## Horsedriver (9. November 2007)

Hatti schrieb:


> @Horsedriver - Nicht Swing sondern PULL ist entscheidend. Swing ist nur die Bewegung des Umwerfers, Pull die Zugführung. siehe z.B. http://www.veloplus.ch/pdf/fachinformation/shimano_techinfo.pdf



Hi Hatti, mein Kolege hatte vorhin zufällig über meine Schulter geschaut, ich selbst hab nix Ahnung von nix und ob nun pull oder swing ist mir wurst.
Er meinte nur gleich, das der Umwerfer nicht zu dem Votec passen würde, aber na ja, ich nix Bastler.

Horsedriver


----------



## Deleted22090 (9. November 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Jo, aber auf dem Foto sieht man, dass der Umwerferzug am Oberrohr entlang läuft, also ist toppull schon richtig.



Na da meinen wir ja das gleiche 

Edit sacht Versuch macht klug - und anscheind passt der Umwerfer doch zum Votec - wenn ich Rockz richtig verstanden habe, ist die Schaltung schon eingestellt


----------



## jasper (9. November 2007)

so wie ich das sehe ist das der xt 2006/2007 umwerfer? der ist dual pull, also geht der schon.
@hatti: ohne gegenhalter stelle ich mir das einstellen schwierig vor


----------



## Deleted22090 (9. November 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> @hatti: ohne gegenhalter stelle ich mir das einstellen schwierig vor



Hä?  Die von mir gestern beschriebene Buchse in dem kleinen Loch ist der Gegenhalter. Umwerfer ohne Gegenhalter - für wie ......................... ?  

Lass uns über Stahlgüten, Hinterbauten und Koppeltraining beim  quatschen


----------



## jasper (9. November 2007)

sorry, hatte nur auf das bild geschaut und nichts gesehen 
dein vorschlag ist ratifiziert!


----------



## Deleted22090 (9. November 2007)

@Jasper - ich muss auch sorry sagen -war etwas kurz angebunden- heute ist es @Work einfach nur zum Haare (na ja die restlichen) raufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (10. November 2007)

le châssis est arrivé! nun kann´s losgehen 





leider hat das steuerrohl ne kleine macke im lack. aber was soll´s, wenn ich´s in mint condition gewollt hätte, hätte ich nicht über ebay gehen dürfen. dafür ist es für 900.- unter dem ehemaligen listenpreis in meinen besitz übergegangen, und zwar neu 
außerdem ist noch ein schöner cane creek steuersatz schon eingepresst  buchsen und schrauben für den dämpfer sind alle dabei, ein ersatz-schaltauge lag auch dabei, was will man mehr 
was kommt sonst noch so dran?
gabel: marzocchi all mountain sl
dämpfer: dt swiss
bremsen: axls saftig sieben 
schaltung: xtr 07+xtr rapidfire+xt umwerfer+xt kurbel
meine alten mavic lrs
usw...
ach ja, wiegen tut das schätzchen in 17" ohne dämpfer ~2300g, liegt also mit liteville auf einer höhe. für nen all-mountain-rahmen nicht schlecht, finde ich 





 was man auf den fotos nicht sieht: der lack schimmert perlmuttfarben


----------



## mr proper (10. November 2007)

Jasper hast du schon ne Gabel???
ED:Meine All Mountain kommt demnächst vom Service wieder, vorrausgesetzt du hast keine Probleme mit Kratzern


----------



## jasper (10. November 2007)

bestellt, ja...


----------



## mr proper (10. November 2007)

Ohhab edit'et


----------



## jasper (10. November 2007)

ja ähm dito  naja, dann haben wir wenigsten ähliche gabeln


----------



## Illuminus (10. November 2007)

Die Konstruktion für die Hinterbaufederung sieht interessant aus..  mal was anderes  wenns solch einen rahmen noch in mattschwarz geben würde...uiuiui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (10. November 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> ja ähm dito  naja, dann haben wir wenigsten ähliche gabeln



Na hoffentlich bald nich mehr


----------



## jasper (10. November 2007)

die farben gibt´s noch:











wo und wie teuer, das weiß ich allerdings nicht. in deutschland gibt´s keinen sintesi-importeur mehr 

@proper: wieso, ist die schrott?


----------



## checkb (10. November 2007)

Jasper,

Viel Spass mit MZ SL.  

checkb

PS: Finde der Rahmen hat keinen Style, sieht nach Hornbach aus. Sorry für die ehrliche Meinung.


----------



## TheTomminator (10. November 2007)

Seh ich das richtig? Sind da IS95 Aufnahmen für die Bremse dran?
Ich finde den Rahmen optisch sehr interessant, technisch aber leider etwas fragwürdig. Knick im Sitzrohr, hoher Dämper im Schussfeld vom Reifen, Dämpfer vollständig ungefederte Masse. Dann doch lieber eines der alten Cyclecraft CXPs. 

Was willst du denn mit der Möhre so machen?


----------



## grege (10. November 2007)

Mit gefällt der Rahmen. Jedenfalls in der Farbe, die jasper ausgewählt hat - das Türkis ist etwas arg bunt. Und sowas hat nicht jeder.


----------



## Deleted22090 (10. November 2007)

@Jasper - na denn viel Spass beim Basteln  

Gibt es dann auch ein "Was fehlt noch alles ?" Rätsel ? 

Edit sacht - Nu seid mal nicht so streng! Wie hat Axl zu mir gesagt: Du bezahlst die Musik, also muss sie auch nur dir gefallen. Ick bin jedenfalls gespannt wie sich das Teil im Gelände macht.


----------



## doctor worm (10. November 2007)

Ich find Sintesi cool, die haben auch schon einiges gerissen im Worldcup, ist zwar ne Weile her, aber...? egal!
Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass die FloatLink verbauen, ähnlich wie bei Fusion, nur an anderer Stelle!
Rebsekt


----------



## sundaydrive+r (10. November 2007)

Mein M6 ist seit heute bei Malpaso auch wieder aus der Garage und Martin & Thomas, alles scheint OK  Bin gleich von Kaulsdorf ne Testrunde gefahren und es ist wieder mal schön, wenn der Ar*** auf ner Sänfte schaukelt.

M6 komplett






Bremse vorn






Bremse hinten incl. neuem Hinterbau:






Mal sehen, wann r0ckZ soweit ist 

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r

PS.: Übrigens 13,45kg für ein Enduro (incl. meines "Armaturenbretts (Kamerahalter, Lampenhalter & Instrumentenhalter)) sind doch nicht schlecht - aber an den Baron ist nich ranzukommen


----------



## doctor worm (10. November 2007)

Wheelie Cowboy war gestern, Patrik rockt die Schei55e fett




@Sunday: geile Bilder von ner Bremse


----------



## sundaydrive+r (10. November 2007)

doctor worm schrieb:


> @Sunday: geile Bilder von ner Bremse



Vorgeschichte war, daß ich die nur mit nem neuen Hinterbau endlich montiert bekommen hab... wollt auch mal nen paar Bilder in diesen Fred hier stecken 

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (10. November 2007)

Oha, es greift Wohl eine Fully- Pandemie um sich....


----------



## sundaydrive+r (10. November 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Oha, es greift Wohl eine Fully- Pandemie um sich....



Wann kommt denn Deines?

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## mete (10. November 2007)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn Deines?
> 
> Grüße,
> sundaydrive+r



Ist schon da...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (10. November 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Ist schon da...



Noch nieeeeeee jesehen 

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## jasper (10. November 2007)

@hatti: gute idee mit dem rätsel


----------



## mete (10. November 2007)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Noch nieeeeeee jesehen
> 
> Grüße,
> sundaydrive+r



Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich ne Schaltung ranbauen soll.....


----------



## jasper (10. November 2007)

fährst du es denn im moment mit spanner?


----------



## mete (10. November 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> fährst du es denn im moment mit spanner?



Nö, im Moment steht es noch herum, da die Bremsen noch nicht da sind, aber ich hab' noch einen in der Garage zu liegen.


----------



## Will67 (11. November 2007)

Was ich schon immer sagen wollte: *Es schneit. *

Und das Zeug bleibt liegen.  Bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (11. November 2007)

ne.. schmilst schon wieder...


----------



## checkb (11. November 2007)

Illuminus schrieb:


> ne.. schmilst schon wieder...



Stimmt.


----------



## mr proper (11. November 2007)

Warum kauft man sich ne Federgabel bei Ebay für 280Eusen in Gebraucht wenn es die auch für 249 Neu jibt


ED: Ach so, nich das wer auf komische Gedanken kommt ich nich.


----------



## r0ckZ (15. November 2007)

tadaaaa - isch abe fertik 








lauert auf n8ride


----------



## Deleted22090 (15. November 2007)

@rockz - Was ne brutale Sattelüberhöhung, oder täuscht die Optik?


----------



## Chris82 (15. November 2007)

Das nenn ich doch mal ne ORDENTLICHE Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (15. November 2007)

so, also ich konnts mir jetzt nich verkneifen, ne 15km probefahrt zu machen. aber halt nur asphalt, treppen und bordsteine.
vom ersten fahrgefühl: goil 
aber um härte zu zeigen, nehm ich dann doch lieber den starren SSPer. schaltung und federung is schon nen ganz schöner luxus ^^
hab jetzt halt nich viel ausprobiert, wegen meinem knie is grade gar kein spaß drin, da jegliche druckausübung aufs linke bein ordentlich schmerzt. ganze zeit nur im sitzen gefahren. sehr komfortabel.
gehalten hat der rahmen bis jetzt 

enttäuscht haben mich irgendwie die bremsen. fand die hayes besser. habs mit ner vollbremsung vorne + gewichtsverlagerung nich hingekriegt, dass das HR hoch geht (ja da hab ik gestanden). entlüftet hab ich ordentlich. hoffe, dass swissstop-beläge besserung mit sich bringen. werds auch mit nem erneuten entlüften probieren.

thema sattelüberhöhung .. ja, ich bin da nen extremer. würdse sogar nochn bisschen höher machen 
mir is aufgefallen, dass  das tretlager ganz schön hoch is. am SSP sind meine beine noch gestreckter (stütze noch höher) .. 400mm sind für mich ein muss beim kauf einer stütze ^^


----------



## mete (15. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> schaltung und federung is schon nen ganz schöner luxus ^^



Stimmt, habe ich heute auch feststellen dürfen, fährt sich wie ne Gummikuh, aber für lange Strecken ist das eigentlich ganz bequem. Fahr die Bremse noch ein wenig, dann sollte sich das schnell bessern.


----------



## souldriver (16. November 2007)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Das nenn ich doch mal ne ORDENTLICHE Sattelüberhöhung



Immer Downhill! Ist doch cool


----------



## aynis82 (16. November 2007)

sehr schickes m6 haste da ! -> farbe   gefällt !
was isn mit deinem cube passiert, wenn ich mich jetzt recht erinnere war das doch deine jabel + der antrieb ausm cube oder ?!

aynis82


----------



## r0ckZ (16. November 2007)

joar, rahmen verkauft, rest übernommen (halt nur andere bremse, lenker, stütze,  steuersatz und halt n dämpfer ..)

farbe find ik auch geil. hoffe, dass sie mich ne weile begleiten wird (und ich noch die gabel von thomas seinem tox klauen kann ^^)


----------



## mr proper (16. November 2007)

An Gabeln hätt ich noch ne jetz fast neue Marzocchi All Mountain 1 Schwarz, außer den Tauchrohren und Verstellknöpfe wurde alles getauscht Gabelschaft ungekürzt, Gabelkrohne neu, Standrohre neu, Dämpfereinheit (TSTKartusche), alles neu und auf Garantie getauscht Heißt grundsätzlich ne Neue Gabel mit zerkratztem Body 
Und noch ne Zerkratzte aber auch grunderneuerte Revelation Rostrot, einziges Poblem hier das schon das Linke Standrohr stark zerkratzt is


----------



## konameester (16. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> enttäuscht haben mich irgendwie die bremsen. fand die hayes besser. habs mit ner vollbremsung vorne + gewichtsverlagerung nich hingekriegt, dass das HR hoch geht (ja da hab ik gestanden). entlüftet hab ich ordentlich. hoffe, dass swissstop-beläge besserung mit sich bringen. werds auch mit nem erneuten entlüften probieren.



Vielleicht hat Dein Akkupaket die Möhre hinten so schwer gemacht

ciao vom konameester


----------



## Will67 (16. November 2007)

Gibt es nicht, jetzt sehe ich erst das haarige Monster.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (16. November 2007)

Jetzt seh ich erst das Bike!!


----------



## r0ckZ (16. November 2007)

@proper: da redn wa in der weihnachtszeit nochma drüber  bis dahin werden erstma die 80mm vergewaltigt.
rostrot hört sich gut an - aber sundays gabel hat das selbe rot wie der rahmen 

@kona: das is schon die abgespeckte version ^^ da sind grad nur 12/24 akkus drin ^^

@will: rofl, so hat noch keiner meinen kater betitelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (19. November 2007)

*******ndreck, is dit wieder ma ne Abgef***te ******e
Und die gehn Montags nich mahl ans Tel 

Mir reicht dit nächsten Sammstag werd ich mich einfach mit der Revelation die DH Strecke runter stürzen is mir scheiß egal wird die halt auf 10Bar+ Vollgepumt und ab dafür, ey dit jibt es nich jetz hab ich ne All Mountain die wieder super ok is, die ich aber verkaufen will und deswegen nich kaput (zerkratzen möchte). Ne Air Pike die ich wieder zurück schick und sie deshalb och keene Kratzer bekommen soll is dit ne Reude 100Teile und nix zum zerschroten hier


----------



## jasper (19. November 2007)

hm, ****, ist wohl doch ein freireiter geworden 
naja, wollte ich im grunde meines herzens eh schon immer. da war wohl freud am werke 
was jetzt noch gemacht werden muss: die leitung für die hintere bremse kürzen, schöne dämpferbolzen drehen, das war´s 
hab mir beim stulle schneiden grade die vordere ecke des mittelfingernagels + stückchen fleisch/haut abgesäbelt, daher bin ich feinmechanisch etwas behindert. naja, morgen kann ich nen pflaster drauf machen, dann kann ich auch die anderen arbeiten erledigen.
fährt sich auf jeden fall pfundig, macht laune


----------



## r0ckZ (19. November 2007)

hast ja auch son haariges monsta  sieht geil aus
tretlager links + kurbel schaut bissl strange aus - haste da spacer dran?
und wann kommen die klickies weg? 

hätte nen etwas kürzeren schwarzen vorbau hier, wenn du magst


----------



## mr proper (19. November 2007)

Lenkwinkel sieht ja wie beim Treck aus und der Radstand is nach den Fotos och nich ohne, bin ma gespannt wie das Teil in real so geht. Auf jeden Fall geil dachte schon dit wird wieder so ne Schwucke, aber die eingeschlagene Richtung is schon richtig so

Die Gabel baut echt hoch und was mir beim Geometrievergleich auch noch aufgefallen is das der Abstand verlängerte Schaftachse-Radachse echt auch nich ohne ist, die Streckt
Farbe past sehr gut zum Ramen gefällt sehr gut


----------



## jasper (19. November 2007)

jau, die gabel senk ich noch ab, wir sind ja nicht beim dh hier 
das mit dem tretlager stimmt, ich hab links zwei spacer drin und rechts keinen, die kettenlinie stimmt sonst nicht...
klickies kommen never weg, der radstand sieht nur so krass aus, ist ein 17" rahmen, daher ist das nicht so wild wie´s ausschaut.

ach ja und edit: der syntace vorbau ist ja mal sowas von ********, die lenkerklemmung hat den beinamen "klemmung" nicht verdient...


----------



## mr proper (19. November 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> jau, die gabel senk ich noch ab, wir sind ja nicht beim dh hier



Mach ma,
mit der Zeit kommt die schon wieder hoch immer ma n klick "einer geht noch" bis du in nem halben Jahr wieder uff 150 bist
Weiß ja och nich wo her ich das weiß.
Aber erst ma färt sichs echt komisch so Beachcruser mäßig da fühlt man sich mit 130 schon viel viel besser.


----------



## mr proper (19. November 2007)

Wat is den Hier schon wieder Los. 

Und wir üben Bunnyhob's ns Versetzen.


----------



## grege (20. November 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Mach ma,
> mit der Zeit kommt die schon wieder hoch immer ma n klick "einer geht noch" bis du in nem halben Jahr wieder uff 150 bist
> Weiß ja och nich wo her ich das weiß.
> Aber erst ma färt sichs echt komisch so Beachcruser mäßig da fühlt man sich mit 130 schon viel viel besser.



Es gibt nur eins, was besser ist als viel Federweg: Noch mehr Federweg.   
:duckundweg:


----------



## jasper (20. November 2007)

komm grade von nem kleinen test n8ride an der wuhle lang.
fährt sich flauschig, die gabel muss noch eingefahren werden, der hinterbau ist sehr sensibel, ohne dabei zu wippen, genau richtig.
eins ist allerdings schon jetzt klar: technisch bergab gefällts dem kleinen deutlich besser als bergauf oder auch nur popelig gradeaus.

das haarige monster ist übrigens mein hausschuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (20. November 2007)

Na Herzlichen Glühstrumpf... da geht man mal früher ins Bett, wegen ausgeschlafen sein und N8Ride am nexten Tag und dann gibs hier so ne Aufruhr. Also erstmal, die Hausschuhe gehen GAR NICH! 

Aber das Radl haste jut und vor allem schnell hinbekommen, wobei ich bei solchen Rädern immer der Meinung bin, daß ne Doppelbrücke der Sache etwas mehr Ausdruckskraft verleiht.

Ansonsten jibbet nischt zu sagen, als    

Votec-geschädigte Grüße,
der sunday


----------



## sundaydrive+r (20. November 2007)

Ähm, weil hier ja gerade der Fully Virus grassiert - 2,50 Euro derzeit, da kann wer zugreifen, wer noch nich hat -> EBAY


----------



## Deleted22090 (20. November 2007)

@Sunday:  "das rad ist selbst zusammengeschweisst, die nähte sind gut. allerdings die reifen sind platt. 1 gang. bremsen: nur rücktritt. aber sehr cooles fahrgefühl." - wir wollen aber kein cooles sondern ein flauschiges Fahrgefühl  Aber eins muß man dem Schweißer lassen - Redundanz der Hinterbaudämpfung


----------



## jasper (20. November 2007)

100% failsafe


----------



## mr proper (20. November 2007)

OK wenn es wer drauf hat dann KONA Fahrer 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/3948/

Allso hab jetz schon ma in par Teile von NWD8 rinn jeschaut und muß sagen, so langsam wirds wieder richtig geil an zu schauen weils einfach so abartig übertrieben is was die da ab ziehen, geht ja gar nich mehr klar
Wenn schon uff die Kacke kloppen dann richtig!


----------



## jasper (20. November 2007)

ich find "dirt" und ähnlichen kinderkram einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (20. November 2007)

Tja die Diskusion hatten wir ja hier schon zu genüge, alles was ich nich auch mache is ******* 
Wilkommen in der Welt der engen Hosen.


----------



## jasper (20. November 2007)

weil ich es bescheuert finde, nen mtb mit 24" auf ner bmx bahn zu bewegen aber es auf gar keinen fall bmx zu nennen?
hier probba, dat is mein ding:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/625074/freeride/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBxqUQa7jUo&feature=related


----------



## Der Hofnarr (20. November 2007)

boa das find ich ja schade das du das cannondale zerlegt hast, echt! Das war ja mal nen geíles rad, nicht das ich so auf cannondale stehe, aber das war recht hübsch. das neue sieht wie ein style-unfall aus, diese ganzen krummen rohre, die überdimensionierte gabel, ich weiß krumm ist modern, aber echt schade um das alte rad.

und zu dem thema spielereichen mit dem rad: street ist ja mal das geilste was gibt, zumindest beim zuschauen. bmx und bmx auf sandhügeln (=?dirt) wird ja schnell langweilig, aber auf telefonzellen rumhupfen find ich geil.


----------



## jasper (20. November 2007)

evtl spring ich ja noch auf den aktuellen ssp-trend am mtb auf


----------



## Eispickel (20. November 2007)

also zu den Videos hab ich meine ganz eigene Meinung ... ich finde die Videos beide genial und die Jungs genießen absolut meinen Respekt. Ich finde es einfach richtig stylisch was die da zaubern und könnte da tagelang zusehen. Allerdings lieber live als am Rechner. Ich persönlich freue mich über jede Sekunde Airtime wie wahnsinnig ... egal mit welchem Sportgerät ... es ist immer wieder ein Kick 
Mehr davon ...


----------



## Der Hofnarr (20. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWzQt6qPBBQ

airtime? hier!


----------



## Eispickel (20. November 2007)

krass ... das sind so Sachen die ich erstmal nicht ausprobieren muss  Da bevorzuge ich den Bodenkontakt ...


----------



## Der Hofnarr (20. November 2007)

ich denk du magst airtime...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Hng-H0qNM&feature=related
geil wie er eine sicherung nach der anderen zieht, kann man auch ganz gut erkennen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P-ZTjdWxPI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi7Ty9L-O6o&feature=related

ansonsten mal die anderen dan osman videos anschaun, leider lebt der typ nich mehr, da ist mal nen knoten gerissen...


----------



## Eispickel (20. November 2007)

Ich glaube wir haben unterschiedliche Definitionen von AIR-Time. Sowas ist ja nett anzusehen aber ausprobieren möchte ich es nicht ... aber es ist auf jeden Fall echt spektakulär.


----------



## mr proper (21. November 2007)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> ich denk du magst airtime...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Hng-H0qNM&feature=related
> geil wie er eine sicherung nach der anderen zieht, kann man auch ganz gut erkennen...



    
    
Niemals mochte ich so einen Moment erleben
Und wenn dann mit 130Jahren wenn eh nix mehr geht. Vlt. kann man da noch ma alles Revü pasieren lassen und erlebt so einen Moment anders keine ahnung aber... nein lieber nich.
   
Mein Herz sitz jetz in der Hose, und der Kupfer bolzen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted22090 (24. November 2007)

Schon krass Dan Osman, am besten hat mir aber sein für Nichtkletterer sicher langweiliges 5.14 Video http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hKNQkphPkxc gefallen. Da sieht man wenigstens das er auch richtig gut klettern kann und nicht nur irgendwo nunnerhübben  . Was ich beim Stöbern nicht gefunden habe ist ein Video vom Kieneswing. Was unter dem Namen angeboten ist es leider nicht. Malte Roeper schrieb mal "es war klar wie es ging: von einer der beiden Brücken, die parallel im Abstand von etwa fünfzig Metern diese wundervolle Schlucht zwichen Genf und Annecy überqueren, ein Seil zur anderen Brücke spannen, sich mit dem Klettergurt einbinden und runterspringen."  Bei Lesen über dieses Riesenpendel bekomme ich auch ohne Youtube feuchte Hände.


----------



## mr proper (24. November 2007)

<Na das beeindruckenste is ja die *Speedclimpsequenz*

Wie kann man den bitte sodermaßen bescheuert sein sicher der hatts ma absolut drauf aber nee Sry 
Richtig schön Klettern sieht so aus Sport Fun und konntrolierte Risiken im Rahmen, einfach ne richtig geile Zeit haben 







So Hobbes nu aber ma tacheles wollten wir im sommer nich ma Surfen gehen 






Aber warum die Videoflut? Eigentlich wollt ich Hobbes nur das hier zeigen weil wir ja heut drüber gequatscht ham. Genau so bescheuert wie das Speed Climp, ich mein wenn die sich ma um 5-6m verschätzen oder doch ma ne Steinspitze ein zwei meter weiter rauß steht, da jibts nix mehr zu korigieren nach oben oder so, und so napp übern boden is bestimmt och nich ma einfach die Reißliene gezogen.
Naxa krass respekteinflößend aber dumm!

ED:
Noch was "Was ich euch schon immer sagen wollte, Schätzchens!":
 *FREERIDE*


----------



## konameester (24. November 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Wie kann man den bitte sodermaßen bescheuert sein sicher der *hatte* ma absolut drauf aber nee Sry
> Richtig schön Klettern sieht so aus Sport Fun und konntrolierte Risiken im Rahmen, einfach ne richtig geile Zeit *gehabt* haben



proper Du hast recht-total bescheuert!! Bei so einer Schei55e ist der auch zerschellt! Ist mal 325 m in die Tiefe gehüpft (nicht bungee, nee nur mit Kletterseil befestigt) und dann ist halt nen Knoten gerissen  

Der Idiot hatte ne Frau und eine 12 Jahre alte Tochter 


ciao ciao vom konakasper


----------



## r0ckZ (25. November 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136511

was für ein geiler thread!
diese touri-schisser


----------



## PiratPilot (25. November 2007)

Na ja, wenn du mal erlebt hast, wie im Dunkeln vor dir ein Radfahrer ohne Licht (aber dafür mit Musik im Ohr) bei Sportlergrün über die Ampel fährt und vom Auto abgeschossen wird, vergeht dir das lachen. So richtig mit quietschenden Reifen, Überschlag und Landung des Radfahrers 2 Fahrspuren weiter links.


----------



## r0ckZ (25. November 2007)

du meinst kirschgrün ... also hab sowas oft genug erlebt (auch am tag) und viele leute sollten sich bei ihrer fahrweise echt nicht wundern. bzw wenn man schon regelwidrig fährt, sollte man erstens nich rummeckern, wenns einen trifft und zweitens mit gesamtüberblick und voller konzentration fahren.
sicherlich ist berlin ne katastrophe. jedoch finde ichs unangebracht, nur radfahrer deswegen anzuprangern. verhalten passt sich an gegebene umstände an.


----------



## PiratPilot (25. November 2007)

So sieht das aus. Ich kann die Autofahrer teilweise auch verstehen. In diesem Sinne: Bei Kuriergrün den Schulterblick nicht vergessen.


----------



## mr proper (25. November 2007)

Hab mein Radl seit sehr sehr sehr sehr langer Zeit mal wieder knack und knarz frei


----------



## axl65 (25. November 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Hab mein Radl seit sehr sehr sehr sehr langer Zeit mal wieder knack und knarz frei



Haste es verschenkt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (25. November 2007)

Nee hab ich zusammen mit dem 1cm weniger FW verschenkt als ich von 150 auf 140 gewechselt habe.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=309488&page=2

*
EIN RIESEN GROßES
 DANKE
AN DEN WURM ICH LIEBE DIESES FORUM*​


----------



## grege (26. November 2007)

Gemini City-Bike?

Na bitte, geht doch: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110198747609&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123
  
Stimmige und solide Ausstattung...


----------



## basti242 (26. November 2007)

grege schrieb:


> Gemini City-Bike?
> 
> Na bitte, geht doch: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110198747609&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123
> 
> Stimmige und solide Ausstattung...



Ich hab ja schon einiges gesehen aber was ist das  


Ein City-Bike ohne Schutzbleche  


Gruß
Basti


----------



## Deleted22090 (26. November 2007)

basti242 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon einiges gesehen aber was ist das


Vor allem WER IST DAS? Verkäufer mit Null Bewertungen, neu angelegt und als privater Verkäufer gleich mal 247 Artikel eingestellt - ick weeß ja nich


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. November 2007)

...na das Rad ist doch vom Team Jesus, das kann nich verkehrt sein   

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## Will67 (26. November 2007)

_Rahmen sieht aus bis auf leichte Spuren durch andere Bikes vom Rumstehen wie neu aus_

Diese Beobachtung finde ich hochinteressant. 

Bin ehrlich gesagt auch der Meinung, dass mein Rad durch gemeinsame Fahrten mit dem Regionalexpress oder durch Parken vor der Alten Laterne am meisten leidet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Hofnarr (26. November 2007)

zu geil, det is ja wie ein trabi mit ner hummer carosse...


----------



## grege (27. November 2007)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: Ein Speci P3 in, ich sag mal, Trial-Ausführung:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110199106389&ssPageName=ADME:B:SSE:1123

Zitat: "Stand längere Zeit im Keller". Fragt sich noch, in wessen...


----------



## Der Hofnarr (28. November 2007)

ganz klar! war wohl am sattel angeschlossen...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (28. November 2007)

Bei so einer URL is des auch keen Wunder - da hängt ja nen fatta Smilie drin   

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## hobbes58 (28. November 2007)

Was ich mal loswerden muss:
Bremsen entlüften ist echt eine beschissene Aufgabe: Der ganze Flur voller DOT.  
Das gibt mal wieder Ärger....


----------



## grege (28. November 2007)

Du sollst sie ja auch nur entlüften und nicht komplett leeren.


----------



## TheTomminator (28. November 2007)

Wenns n Holzboden ist dann würd ich da mal schnell wischen solange der Boden noch da ist...

By the way:

hätteste lieber mal ne alte Benzbremse genommen wie hier ab Poast Nr. 9


----------



## hobbes58 (28. November 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Wenns n Holzboden ist dann würd ich da mal schnell wischen solange der Boden noch da ist...
> 
> By the way:
> 
> hätteste lieber mal ne alte Benzbremse genommen wie hier ab Poast Nr. 9



Jaja, der deco... immer für einen Spass zu haben!

Territorium scheint gesichert und ne 200er Scheibe an einer SID sieht mal total bescheuert aus!


----------



## TheTomminator (28. November 2007)

und immer daran denken, beim bremsen nach rechts lenken....


----------



## Deleted22090 (29. November 2007)

Pressemeldung
Eingabe: 28.11.2007 - 11:30 Uhr
100 gestohlene Fahrräder - Eigentümer gesucht
Tempelhof-Schöneberg - Steglitz-Zehlendorf
# 3451

Rund 100 vermutlich gestohlene Fahrräder, die Polizeibeamte Ende September bei einem Gebrauchtwarenhändler in Mariendorf sichergestellt haben, werden von der Polizeidirektion 4 ausgestellt, um die rechtmäßigen Eigentümer ausfindig zu machen.

Im Rahmen von Ermittlungen wegen gewerbsmäßiger Hehlerei waren die Fahnder auf den Gebrauchtwarenhändler gestoßen und hatten bei einer Durchsuchung seiner Geschäftsräume die Fahrräder gefunden. Nach derzeitigem Ermittlungsstand dürften sie in den vergangenen Monaten in den Bezirken Tempelhof-Schöneberg und Steglitz-Zehlendorf gestohlen worden sein.

Die Kriminalpolizei der Direktion 4 präsentiert diese Räder jetzt in einer Ausstellung auf dem Polizeigelände in der Eiswaldtstraße 18 in Lankwitz. Sie bittet alle Bürger, denen ein Fahrrad im genannten Stadtgebiet entwendet wurde und die dies bislang nicht zur Anzeige gebracht haben bzw. bei Anzeigenerstattung keine Rahmennummern beibringen konnten, einen Besichtigungstermin unter der Telefonnummer (030) 4664 472217 (montags bis freitags zwischen 09.00 und 13.00 Uhr) zu vereinbaren, um möglicherweise ihr Fahrrad zu identifizieren.

http://www.berlin.de/polizei/presse-fahndung/archiv/89832/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (29. November 2007)

Hatti schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> Eingabe: 28.11.2007 - 11:30 Uhr
> 100 gestohlene Fahrräder - Eigentümer gesucht
> Tempelhof-Schöneberg - Steglitz-Zehlendorf
> ...




Die Chance für @proper endlich an ein vernünftiges Bike zu kommen!!!


----------



## Chris82 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch 2 Bikes für den Proper. Vielleicht ist ja eins dabei das seinen vorstellungen nahe kommt.

Bike 1

Bike 2


----------



## Chris82 (3. Dezember 2007)

Und noch 2 stück

Bike 1

Bike 2


----------



## checkb (3. Dezember 2007)

Ihr Pissnelken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Freireit, checkb


----------



## mr proper (3. Dezember 2007)




----------



## mr proper (3. Dezember 2007)

Was geht den hier schon wieder ab?
Bratzen wie es besser nich sein könnte, der Type hat Style und n richtig saubere Fahrweise 
Über die Trails brauchen wir nich reden glaube Wischhlahhr is mal der Hammer.



Tommy die Titen sind am wachsen bald is es so weit   {Klick}


----------



## checkb (4. Dezember 2007)

> Tommy die Titen sind am wachsen bald is es so weit   {Klick}



Regina Stiefel, DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKE und Gute Nacht, checkb


----------



## doctor worm (4. Dezember 2007)

Ahh sehr schon, vor allem der erste Part hat mir gefallen, da stimmt einfach alles Wetter, Flow, Strecke und Musik!


----------



## JayPKay (4. Dezember 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Was geht den hier schon wieder ab?
> Bratzen wie es besser nich sein könnte, der Type hat Style und n richtig saubere Fahrweise
> Über die Trails brauchen wir nich reden glaube Wischhlahhr is mal der Hammer.



Phater shize alta!!11!    
Schicket Video, muss man schon sagen, ziemlich feine Sache dat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (4. Dezember 2007)

jau, das video ist ganz nice. allerdings ist das einzig annehmbare lied song nummer zwei, der rest ist kot. das ist ja wohl amtlich


----------



## grege (4. Dezember 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Was geht den hier schon wieder ab?
> Bratzen wie es besser nich sein könnte, der Type hat Style und n richtig saubere Fahrweise
> Über die Trails brauchen wir nich reden glaube Wischhlahhr is mal der Hammer.
> [/URL]



Min. 3:00 bis 3:20: Schei55e, ist das schmal.  Das wär ja nichts für Grobmotoriker wie mich.


----------



## doctor worm (4. Dezember 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> jau, das video ist ganz nice. allerdings ist das einzig annehmbare lied song nummer zwei, der rest ist kot. das ist ja wohl amtlich


 Das erste lied ist mal ganz großes Kino, wie das die Stimmung einfängt, suppa! Metric ist aber auch nicht so schlecht! die letzten beiden Songs  sind irgendwie langweilig, immer dieser Postpunk-Hardcore-Irgendwas bei den Radfahrvideos geht mir aufn Sack, da will doch nur gezeigt werden was für ne harte Rockersau man ist


----------



## Matte (4. Dezember 2007)

Das erste Lied heißt "New Slang" und ist von The Shins. 

Findet man u.a. auf dem "Garden State" Soundtrack. 

Sehr schöne Musik für ein Bikevideo.


----------



## dOOd] (4. Dezember 2007)

Der Anfang is Valium in musikalischer Form....ansonsten sehr schick.


----------



## Chris82 (4. Dezember 2007)

ScheiZZ Klickies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted22090 (4. Dezember 2007)

Was lange dauert, wird irgendwann *fertig*  .


----------



## PiratPilot (4. Dezember 2007)

Schickes Ding!  Darf man so was überhaupt noch mit Strumpfhosen fahren? 
Aber pass auf, dass du die Ente und den Käfer nicht platt machst!


----------



## axl65 (4. Dezember 2007)

@Hatti:
Schönes Teil!!!   

axl


----------



## checkb (4. Dezember 2007)

Dufte Hatti.  

checkb


----------



## mr proper (4. Dezember 2007)

So muß dit, schikes Teil und vor allem absolut Sinnvol augebaut

Wie schwer? MeinTip 13,5kg? Wer bietet mehr, wer weniger, ein neues Bike ohne Rätzel wär doch langweilig


----------



## Deleted22090 (4. Dezember 2007)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Schickes Ding!  Darf man so was überhaupt noch mit Strumpfhosen fahren?
> Aber pass auf, dass du die Ente und den Käfer nicht platt machst!



Ä´hm naja also ich muss zugeben, die Schlabberhose hat sich im Sommer schon bewährt und ne Lange steht beim Weihnachtsmann auf dem Wunschzettel. Falls die am Sattel hängenbleibt kann man da sicher was mit Ducktape machen  

War der erste Check im harten Verkehr  Wenn das mein Sohn sieht, gibts Ärger

@Propper - ok, eigentlich sollte noch was dran


----------



## checkb (4. Dezember 2007)

Freireit Hatti.  

checkb


----------



## axl65 (4. Dezember 2007)

@Hatti:

Der Harz rockt!!!Schön Dich jetzt auch in der Federwegsfraktion zu wissen!!! 

@checkb:

Sieh meine Signatur!!!Danke mein Freund,super Idee!!! 

axl


----------



## checkb (4. Dezember 2007)

axl65 schrieb:


> @Hatti:
> 
> Der Harz rockt!!!Schön Dich jetzt auch in der Federwegsfraktion zu wissen!!!
> 
> ...



Obwohl ick jetzt Augekrebs bekomme.  

checkb


----------



## jasper (5. Dezember 2007)

schicket beik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobeers (5. Dezember 2007)

@hatti: Besitz verpflichtet! Und alle Räder wollen bewegt werden....Viel Spaß damit! (Mein neues kommt wieder ganz ohne Federweg aus)

Twobeers


----------



## aynis82 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hatti schrieb:


> Was lange dauert, wird irgendwann *fertig*  .



immer diese mit ihren neuen bikes...
... YEAH bei mir is auch bald so weit, ick freu mich wien kleenit kind   

wünsch dir viel spass damit (schöner aufbau!)

aynis82


----------



## Deleted22090 (5. Dezember 2007)

@all - Danke für die Blumen  

@Twobeers - Das Besitz verpflichtet ist mir schon klar, das Zeitfenster macht mir weniger Sorgen als die Artgerechte  Bewegung des Gefährts


----------



## hobbes58 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hatti schrieb:


> Was lange dauert, wird irgendwann *fertig*  .



Also mich wuerde das ja voll nerven, wenn ich um mein Rad zu parken immer erst dreimal links abbiegen, dann die Einbahnstrasse rein und nochmal um den Kreisverkehr muesste!


----------



## Deleted22090 (5. Dezember 2007)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Also mich wuerde das ja voll nerven, wenn ich um mein Rad zu parken immer erst dreimal links abbiegen, dann die Einbahnstrasse rein und nochmal um den Kreisverkehr muesste!



Das Parkplatzproblem habe ich leider vorher nicht so wahrgenommen - ich sehe einen Umzug auf mich zu kommen


----------



## Will67 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich sehe das Problem nicht. Ist schliesslich keine Schwucke! 
















Oh, verstehe. Keine Steckachse, da gelten noch DIMB Trail Rules: Fahre nur auf Wegen.


----------



## Deleted22090 (5. Dezember 2007)

WidsiswS - wenn man den Hasen nicht von der Schildkröte unterscheiden kann  , braucht man sich über das laaangsaaame Ausfedern nicht wundern


----------



## Chris82 (5. Dezember 2007)

Na hoffentlich hat der Proper sein Tagebuch (wennman mal über seine Zickereien nachdenkt das das gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung bei dem) dem Meester ferddich in den Stiefel gesteckt. dann kann der Meester mal ne anständige belohnung springen lassen.

z.B. SO oder SOO


----------



## Chris82 (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich werf mal noch 2 Bikes in Proper´s wunschbox.

Bike1

Bike2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Hofnarr (6. Dezember 2007)

man, man  die ht-fraktion dezimiert sich ganz schön,
da aber nen fixi momentan auch trendy ist weiß ich gar nicht wem ich glauben soll...
muss ich jetzt ein fixi oder nen fully haben um cool zu sein?

ansonsten würd ich dann mal spontan eine ht-selbshilfegruppe gründen, 

ja ich wurde heute gefragt warum meine speichen im vorderrad "so verdreht" sind. da war ich buff und hab nur "äh, weiß auch nicht, find ich ganz schick" gestammelt. aber die drauffolgende frage hat mich umgehauen: "und warum sind die speichen im hinterrad nicht verdreht?"

letzens hat mich einer gefragt warum ich 2 verschiedene reifen habe... aber gut, das konnt ich begründen.

aber ne frage in dem stil: "warum issn deine hose schwarz?" "scharz gefällt mir" "und warum ist deine jacke rot?" find ich schon skuril...

soweit 

die ht selbsthilfegruppe steht!


----------



## grege (6. Dezember 2007)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt ein fixi oder nen fully haben um cool zu sein?



Beides, mindestens. 

Am coolsten wär natürlich ein fixed fully. Müsste der Schwingendrehpunkt halt exakt in der Mitte des Tretlagers liegen...
"Antriebsneutral" ist ja eh nur so Marketinggesülze 

Ich hab auch noch ne Anregung für Propers Wunschzettel: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310005209410&indexURL=3#ebayphotohosting
(Zum Verkäufer sach ich mal nix)


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (6. Dezember 2007)

Funny!:
http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_11808_mountainbike-macht-sich-selbstandig.html


----------



## doctor worm (6. Dezember 2007)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> man, man  die ht-fraktion dezimiert sich ganz schön,
> da aber nen fixi momentan auch trendy ist weiß ich gar nicht wem ich glauben soll...
> muss ich jetzt ein fixi oder nen fully haben um cool zu sein?
> 
> ...


Ich hab da grad was in der Mache,
Wird sehr speziell 
Ihr Säue zieht euch warm an, der Affe kommt!


----------



## grege (6. Dezember 2007)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Ich hab da grad was in der Mache,
> Wird sehr speziell
> Ihr Säue zieht euch warm an, der Affe kommt!



Neue Handschuhe?


----------



## doctor worm (6. Dezember 2007)

Genau! 


Äh, ne doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (6. Dezember 2007)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Funny!:
> http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_11808_mountainbike-macht-sich-selbstandig.html



  Sehr geil sogar der Table is noch gegangen


----------



## jasper (6. Dezember 2007)

n bike ohne vorderrad? im hans rey "monkey see, monkey do" stil?

oder ein MONGOOSE???? jabba dabba doo, wenn du nen mongoose amplifier aufbereitest bist du mein held


----------



## doctor worm (6. Dezember 2007)

Wie kommt man denn bitte auf n Mongoose/AMP Amplifire, wenns n Ht Affe wird 
Mann mann mann


----------



## jasper (6. Dezember 2007)

ach so, ht. na aber von affe auf mongoose ist doch nu nicht so´n sprung...


----------



## Deleted22090 (6. Dezember 2007)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> man, man  die ht-fraktion dezimiert sich ganz schön,



Nö, der Trend geht ja wohl eindeutig zum 4.Rad  

Bei dem Rad auf dem Video ist keinesfalls von Scheinselbständigkeit auszugehen


----------



## schotti65 (6. Dezember 2007)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> man, man  die ht-fraktion dezimiert sich ganz schön...die ht selbsthilfegruppe steht!



Hier ein neues Mitglied IHR SOFALU****ER


----------



## mr proper (6. Dezember 2007)

Alter dit ging ja ma richtig schnell,   und sieht verdammt FRaus 
Wenn du dit jetz kaputt bekommst dann soltest du ganz schnell Tommy und Komposter volgen und 20kg Allu ans Rad schmeißen. Binn ja gepannt über dein ersten Fahrbericht, weil so was ähnliches war ja bei mir auch vor kurzem noch in Planung. Und wenn irgen wann ma Kohle da is und, ein Bike steht, wird So was, + ein RR, als nächstes besorgt bis da hin reit ich auf den Kohlen lieber in Urlaub


----------



## mete (7. Dezember 2007)

Hatti schrieb:


> Nö, der Trend geht ja wohl eindeutig zum 4.Rad



und ich dachte, der Trend geht zum Videos verlinken..... 













Jedenfalls musikalisch kaum zu schlagen.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NxVQ6dj3HE


----------



## TheTomminator (7. Dezember 2007)

Na glückwunsch zum Cheaptrick. Ich glaub der Jürgen muss mit mal so langsam n Keiler als Provision rausrücken...
Chickes gerät, keine Böck mehr aus Fully?
@Proper: Watn jetze, ick denk das Cheaptrick is dir zu fett?


----------



## twobeers (7. Dezember 2007)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> die ht selbsthilfegruppe steht!



Bin dabei.

Twobeers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (7. Dezember 2007)

HT-Selbsthilfegruppe:- auch dabei


----------



## mr proper (7. Dezember 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> @Proper: Watn jetze, ick denk das Cheaptrick is dir zu fett?


Jou, hab ja nich gesagt das sich daran was geändert hat binn nur auf den bericht HT generel gespannt

Sehr geile Teile. Zum glücck habe ich gute Handschuhe sonst müßt ich bald Girlhandschuhe tragen.


----------



## TheTomminator (8. Dezember 2007)

Hättest ja mal was sagen können...


----------



## Illuminus (8. Dezember 2007)

sogar in der trendfarbe Lila!!! mensch ... supa!!
Und mit der coolen schrift... perfekt für jedes Schwuckenrad


----------



## mr proper (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich binh Mr.T und ich bin Nachtelfirokese


----------



## Illuminus (10. Dezember 2007)

zu geil die werbung... ^^


----------



## grege (10. Dezember 2007)

Mal ne Frage an die Freireiter und DH-Fraktion: Gibt's in Berlin einen Shop der 
a) Dainese Helme führt (also fürs MTB, nicht Motorrad) und
b) eine etwas größere Auswahl an Oberkörperprotektoren hat als "den einen da"?

a) und b) müssen nicht ein und derselbe Laden sein.


----------



## TheTomminator (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich wüsste da spontan nur deutschlands größten zweiradladen... aber wenn die noch keine neue Ware da haben, dann wirds da schwer. Es sei denn du fragst mal nach ob die in anderen Filialen noch was haben und das zur Anprobe nach Berlin schicken, was normalerweise kein Problem sein sollte.
Warum gibts hier eigentlich keinen Dainese Pro Shop?


----------



## TheTomminator (10. Dezember 2007)

Oder probiers mal bei Bike Mailorder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (10. Dezember 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Ich binh Mr.T und ich bin Nachtelfirokese



is schon echt gut gemacht (die idee! )

hier mal die komplette liste aller ! -> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/downloads/commercials.html
Mr.T in english is noch goiler !  -> SHUT UP FOOL !  

aynis82


----------



## grege (10. Dezember 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Oder probiers mal bei Bike Mailorder...



Hatte halt die Hoffnung, die Sachen vorher anprobieren zu können. Ein Helm sollte schon richtig sitzen.
Bei Stadler war ich schon, die hatten noch zwei Fullface-Helme und eine Fox-Protektoren-Jacke da (so in etwa). Aber vielleicht kriegen sie ja bald wieder neue Ware, ich hab's ja nicht so eilig...


----------



## r0ckZ (10. Dezember 2007)

wenns in diese hardkorerichtung geht, kannst doch sicher auch ma in motocrossläden gehen oder so, oder?


----------



## Deleted22090 (10. Dezember 2007)

@Grege - Bedenke bei Deiner Vollrüstung auch die notwendigen Knappen die Dir auf den Sattel Deiner Rosinante helfen


----------



## twobeers (10. Dezember 2007)

@grege: wozu Protektoren? Einfach mehr Titan implantieren! Weiterhin gute Besserung.

Twobeers


----------



## Matte (10. Dezember 2007)

Bei mountainbikes.net kannst Du Dir ja auch jeweils zwei Größen bestellen und die nicht passenden zurückschicken. 

Der Vorteil bei dem Versand ist, dass die Jungs dieses Procedere kennen und Du auf Rechnung kaufst. Sprich, Du musst nicht zwei Helme und/oder zwei Safety Jackets im Voraus bezahlen, sondern nur die, die Du auch willst. Die anderen schickst Du wieder zurück und das Porto wird angerechnet.

Außerdem haben die eine riesige Auswahl an Helmen und Protektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (10. Dezember 2007)

Bei Bikemailorder kann man auch die Sachen anprobieren. Was im Onlineshop verfügbar ist, dass liegt im Lager. Da kann man ab 16.00 Uhr dann vorbeigehen und sich die zuvor online Bestellten Sachen auch ansehen/anprobieren. Wenns nicht passt lässt man es da. Bezahlen kann man dann bar. Man sollte nur als vermerk bei der Bestellung Selbstabholung angeben. Ne große Auswahl haben die eigentlich auch. Ich würd da mal vorbeischauen.
Wie gesagt. vorher online aussuchen, bestellen, Vermerk Selbstabhohlung, dann nach 16 Uhr vorbeischauen und anprobieren. Wenns passt mitnehmen, sonst dalassen.


----------



## grege (10. Dezember 2007)

Ah, das wusste ich nicht, dass man bei BMO beim abholen auch anprobieren kann. Da haben sie ja sonst fast alles, was ich suche...

Danke für den Tipp.

@twobeers: Carbon ist doch noch leichter als Titan.


----------



## jasper (10. Dezember 2007)

bmo einen besuch abzustatten ist auf jeden fall lohnenswert. danach ist man voll bewunderung, wie die trotzdem so schnell versenden können


----------



## checkb (13. Dezember 2007)

Finde ich Supergeil...klick hier.

checkb


----------



## Der Hofnarr (13. Dezember 2007)

italien ist bergiger als man denkt! viel bergiger!


----------



## grege (13. Dezember 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Finde ich Supergeil...klick hier.
> 
> checkb



Die Gegend will ich schon im Mai unsicher machen - aber mit dem Renner.


----------



## doctor worm (15. Dezember 2007)

Auch nett:
http://kidwoo.com/images/movies/OHCanada.wmv


----------



## Deleted22090 (15. Dezember 2007)

Freireitsofa


----------



## Illuminus (15. Dezember 2007)

wenn der hinten etwas höher ginge, dann könnte man den glatt als Spoiler fürs rad nehmen... aba zum draufsetzten oO... wers mag


----------



## Kompostman (15. Dezember 2007)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Auch nett:
> http://kidwoo.com/images/movies/OHCanada.wmv





geil

thx!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt gehts bei mir los und das erste mal nicht Votec und nix gefedertes, grobstolliges, sondern was leichtes, schmalspuriges - soooooooo: Was fehlt noch alles - die obligatorische Frage: Rahmen (1) ist da, Gabel auch (nur nicht zu sehen), die Campa Gruppe (2) quasi schon bestellt, Campa Laufräder stehen bei eGay unter Beobachtung.

(1)







(2)






Grüße,
sundaydrive+r

PS.: Tipps & Empfehlungen nehme ich natürlich dankend entgegen.


----------



## Illuminus (16. Dezember 2007)

Ick finde dazu passen ja die hier am besten :




Fulcrum Racing 3 Black 
Oder Mavics Ksyrium Elite, ick fahr selber die Equip und bin super zufrieden


----------



## r0ckZ (16. Dezember 2007)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Was fehlt noch alles - die obligatorische Frage


steuersatz
sattelstütze
sattel
sattelklemme
schalt- & bremszüge + hüllen
pedale
lenker
vorbau
spacer
lenkerband


----------



## jasper (16. Dezember 2007)

reifen
schläuche
innenlager
schnellspanner

und nicht zu vergessen:
licht
schutzbleche
speichenreflektoren
gepäckträger


----------



## schmadde (16. Dezember 2007)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Grüße,
> sundaydrive+r
> 
> PS.: Tipps & Empfehlungen nehme ich natürlich dankend entgegen.



Eine Mirage? Nee, tu das nicht. Nimm mindestens eine Veloce. Am MTB fährst Du doch auch keine Alivio, oder?


----------



## jasper (16. Dezember 2007)

zumal das radel als komplettbike auch mit ultegra daherkommt.


----------



## doctor worm (16. Dezember 2007)

Bei so nem Aufbau, versteh ich nicht warum man nicht gleich komplett kauft!?
Und selbst wenn du den Rahmen schon hast, kauf doch irgend n Ultegra o.w.a.i. Komplettrad und verklopp den Rahmen und die Gabel, das ist dann genauso individuell aber viel günstiger!


----------



## schmadde (16. Dezember 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> zumal das radel als komplettbike auch mit ultegra daherkommt.


Ultegra ist aber Schimpanso. Wenn das die Alternative ist, dann doch lieber die Mirage. Shimano am Rennrad ist ja noch schlimmer als Windows am PC


----------



## PiratPilot (16. Dezember 2007)

Pah, du Reaktionswürfelfahrer!  

Wer mit Apple rum macht, soll auch Campa fahren. Wer gutes Zeug will, das auch funktioniert, der fährt Shimano. Frag mal Boniperti nach seinen Erfahrungen auf unserer Brocken-Tour...

PS: Ich finde cool, dass der Rahmen Mach 2200 heißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. Dezember 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen:
> licht
> schutzbleche
> speichenreflektoren
> gepäckträger



Is ja das wichtigste  

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. Dezember 2007)

schmadde schrieb:


> Eine Mirage? Nee, tu das nicht. Nimm mindestens eine Veloce. Am MTB fährst Du doch auch keine Alivio, oder?



Yup, hab das mal angeschaut, die Mehrkosten wären nicht das Problem, eher, daß die Veloce Gruppe evtl. nicht in schwarz zu bekommen ist - mal schauen.

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. Dezember 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> zumal das radel als komplettbike auch mit ultegra daherkommt.



Hey, Jasper - ich weiß net, ob Sintesi seine Rahmen auch als Komplettbikes verticken und was für eine Ausstattung dann dran wäre, aber selbst Du hast auch Wert drauf gelegt, daß Du nicht immer alles das nimmst, was die Masse hat 

Greetz,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. Dezember 2007)

schmadde schrieb:


> Ultegra ist aber Schimpanso. Wenn das die Alternative ist, dann doch lieber die Mirage. Shimano am Rennrad ist ja noch schlimmer als Windows am PC



Oh, das spricht mir doch glatt aus dem Herzen  

geschmeidige Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. Dezember 2007)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Pah, du Reaktionswürfelfahrer!



den versteh ich nicht 



PiratPilot schrieb:


> Wer mit Apple rum macht, soll auch Campa fahren. Wer gutes Zeug will, das auch funktioniert, der fährt Shimano.



Im Zusammenhang mit schmaddes Posting versteh ich das jetzt nicht - funktioniert den Windows???   



PiratPilot schrieb:


> PS: Ich finde cool, dass der Rahmen Mach 2200 heißt.



Vielleicht bin ich dann schneller unterwegs, als andere  

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## jasper (16. Dezember 2007)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Hey, Jasper - ich weiß net, ob Sintesi seine Rahmen auch als Komplettbikes verticken und was für eine Ausstattung dann dran wäre, aber selbst Du hast auch Wert drauf gelegt, daß Du nicht immer alles das nimmst, was die Masse hat
> 
> Greetz,
> sundaydrive+r



sicher sicher, aber ich hab auch schon geschaut, dass ich mir nicht .x5 ans rad schraube. und ein bike mit carbon anbei wünscht sich doch bestimmt eine standesgemäße bestückung 

mach 2200 steht in diesem zusammenhang übrigens höchstwahrscheinlich für die richtgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (16. Dezember 2007)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> den versteh ich nicht


Sein neues Cube Reaction hat er selbst so genannt.



sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mit schmaddes Posting versteh ich das jetzt nicht - funktioniert den Windows???


Klar, Windows fetzt! Gibt es Solitär und Wolfenstein überhaupt für Mac?
Ich muss aber zugeben, noch nie etwas von Campa selber gefahren zu haben. Und bei Apple halte ich es so wie Forrest Gump.  




sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich dann schneller unterwegs, als andere
> 
> Grüße,
> sundaydrive+r



Rennräder selbst aufbauen macht Laune. Falls es schwarz sein muss, würde auch eine Shimano 105 passen oder Carbonkurbeln und Bremsen von FSA (oder Mavic).

Viel Spaß beim Schwucken!


----------



## Kompostman (16. Dezember 2007)

Pro Apple!
Pro Campa oder SRAM Force!
Pro Wolfenstein!

Aber ich würde auch wenn die Campa schwarz ist, eine andere bevorzugen.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. Dezember 2007)

Wolfenstein gabs in den Neunzigern schon für den Mac und vor ein paar Jahren kam diese in der neuen Variante auch kurz nach der PC Version raus... 

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## Deleted22090 (16. Dezember 2007)

schmadde schrieb:


> Ultegra ist aber Schimpanso. Wenn das die Alternative ist, dann doch lieber die Mirage. Shimano am Rennrad ist ja noch schlimmer als Windows am PC



Also ich steh ja auf Sushi


----------



## schmadde (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte mich damals hauptsächlich aus technischen Erwägungen heraus für die Chorus entschieden, statt für Dura Ace oder Ultegra.

Die Veloce gibts übrigens auch in schwarz, die Centaur leider nicht. Die hätte ich sonst empfohlen weil sie bisher immer das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hatte. Chorus dann in Carbon-Optik, könnte optisch auch passen. Die neuen Campa-Bremsen finde ich allerdings abgrundtief hässlich, vielleicht muss da was anderes ran.

Was für Laufräder waren denn angedacht? Optisch passen ja eigentlich nur Leightweights...

Achja: Windoze suckt, ist ja wohl klar


----------



## souldriver (17. Dezember 2007)

schmadde schrieb:


> Achja: Windoze suckt, ist ja wohl klar


Komisch nur, dass auf unseren Rechnern in der Firma alle Software-Entwicklungs-Tools unter Windows XP etwa doppelt so schnell laufen wie unter Linux. So sind wir vermutlich die einzige Firma weltweit, die auf ihren Sun Workstations Windows installiert hat und völlig glücklich damit ist


----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Dezember 2007)

schmadde schrieb:


> Was für Laufräder waren denn angedacht? Optisch passen ja eigentlich nur Leightweights...
> 
> Achja: Windoze suckt, ist ja wohl klar



Das "Achja" kommentiere ich jetzt nich  - aber Leightweights sind ja mal schicke Laufräder und nur so total billig zu bekommen... so billiges Zeuchs will ick mir nich an mein Schwuckenteil ranbasteln - gestern eine Leightweights Auktion bei eBay -> 1 Euro Startgebot, bietet auch gleich einer, heute morgen reingeguckt -> 1505 Eusen... und der Satz steht noch 6 Tage drin. Vielleicht besorg ich mir einfach noch nen 2. Satz Spinergys - mal sehen, soll ja optisch passen 

greetz,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## PiratPilot (17. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft:

1. Es heißt L*i*ghtweight.

2. Bei diesen Spinergys findet man diverse Horrorstories von brechenden Laufrädern und üblen Veletzungen.

3. Wenn Carbon, dann Schlauchreifen.


----------



## schmadde (17. Dezember 2007)

Diesmal hat Pirat in allen Punkten recht. Zu Spinergys folgenden Link: http://web.archive.org/web/20030501173133/http:/home.interlynx.net/~pjdu/

Meine Meinung: Wer Spinergy fährt, ist einfach lebensmüde. Kann lange gut gehen, aber wenn die Dinger brechen kann das im Rollstuhl enden.

Windoze 3.0 hat mir so viel Verdruss gebracht, dass ich die nachfolgenden Versionen immer nur für nicht so wichtige Sachen verwendet habe. Das muss mehr als nur ein bisschen schneller sein. Viel Spass mit Vista übrigens. Hatte schon ein paar mal das Vergnügen und bin froh, dass ich mir das nicht antun muss. Wer auf einer Sun nicht Solaris nutzt ist selbst schuld. Aber ich werde Off-Topic...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Dezember 2007)

Genau die hab ich an meinem Hardtail dran - waren halt dabei. Damit ich bin ich auch schon offtrail oder auch Schotterpisten runter. Bisher ist nix passiert.

Die Spinergys, die ich meine, sollten zumindest das Problem nicht haben, da mit normalen Speichen gebaut sind, zwar auch Hochflansch Carbon, aber nicht diese typischen 4 dünnen Carbonspeichen.

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (19. Dezember 2007)

und wir plagen uns mit soner pseudofederung rum


----------



## sundaydrive+r (21. Dezember 2007)

Das Fahrgefühl will ich mal mit dem Bolzen da oben erleben 

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r

PS.: Schmadde - ick bekomm demnächst ein Campa Eurus geliefert


----------



## mr proper (5. Januar 2008)




----------



## jasper (5. Januar 2008)

warum kein perp?


----------



## mr proper (5. Januar 2008)

Zu fett, und Lagerprobs.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Januar 2008)

mr proper schrieb:


> Zu fett, und Lagerprobs.



Warum kein V....  

Ähm, bei mir wirds demnächst wohl noch leichter...

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## doctor worm (5. Januar 2008)

Apropos!
Zum Thema Cannondale, sehr erheiternd, wenn auch ein wenig tragisch:
http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2007/12/gilding-lily-building-better-bike.html



> Gilding the Lily: Building a Better Bike
> Every so often I like to check in with the websites of the various big bicycle companies. Of course, when I do I know that I should not expect to find much actual information, since finding a fact on these sites is like finding a marble in a kiddie pool full of oatmeal. Instead, I visit simply to be entertained, and I'm rarely disappointed--especially when it comes to the copy. Here's a bit of copy I read recently which I found particuarly provocative, as well as a dramatization of what may have happened between the lines:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. Januar 2008)

Soo gaaaaanz langsam gehts los mit dem Schwuckenprojekt - hab mich nun doch für Campa entschieden (sorry Hatti  ) und DANKE an schmadde für die Tipps, ich bestell die Woche noch die Veloce Gruppe in schwarz. So siehts derzeit zu Hause aus:





*Der Rahmen (von Kinesis) und die Gabel von Dynamics...*




*...und hier mit den Campa Eurus G3 Laufrädern - man sind die leicht!*




Und nochmal eines der Campa LRer.





Irgendwie machen mich die Proportionen etwas baff, aber das sieht zusammengeschraubt wohl doch noch gaaanz anders aus.

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## Deleted22090 (9. Januar 2008)

Das werde ich dir niemals nicht verzeihen können  . An sich ist mir das sowas von schnurz pieps egal, wenn man nur alle Teile untereinander mischen könnte. da man das nicht kann nehme ich fürs RR und MTB halt den gleichen Hersteller.

Wg. Proportionen - was stimmt denn nicht? Sieht nach einem relativ kleinen Rahmen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. Januar 2008)

Hatti schrieb:


> Wg. Proportionen - was stimmt denn nicht? Sieht nach einem relativ kleinen Rahmen aus.



53-er Höhe - sollte für mich lt. Cannondale Tabelle mit 1,75m passen - sieht aber wirklich klein aus  Naja, muss die Sattelstütze weiter raus 

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## Deleted22090 (9. Januar 2008)

@sunday - ich bin gespannt


----------



## axl65 (9. Januar 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> 53-er Höhe - sollte für mich lt. Cannondale Tabelle mit 1,75m passen - sieht aber wirklich klein aus  Naja, muss die Sattelstütze weiter raus
> 
> Grüße,
> sundaydrive+r




Ich glaube 56er wäre besser!!!

axl


----------



## mete (9. Januar 2008)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ich glaube 56er wäre besser!!!
> 
> axl



Das passt schon, ich fahr einen 57er am RR und einen 54er am Crosser.


----------



## KEN II (9. Januar 2008)

Hier sind alle bloede


----------



## axl65 (9. Januar 2008)

KEN II schrieb:


> Hier sind alle bloede




Deswegen bist Du ja hier !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KEN II (9. Januar 2008)

Bezog sich eher auf den Erstellungtitel - ach ja und von dir will ich ein 
Kind !


----------



## JayPKay (9. Januar 2008)

KEN II schrieb:


> Bezog sich eher auf den Erstellungtitel - ach ja und *von dir will ich ein
> Kind *!


 
Mhh, haste dir dit och jut überlegt?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. Januar 2008)

KEN II schrieb:


> Bezog sich eher auf den Erstellungtitel - ach ja und von dir will ich ein
> Kind !



Stell Dich hinten an, Du bist nach r0ckZ und mir die Nummer 0815 in der Reihe!

sundaydrive+r


----------



## axl65 (9. Januar 2008)

KEN II schrieb:


> Bezog sich eher auf den Erstellungtitel - ach ja und von dir will ich ein
> Kind !



Kommt darauf an aus welchem Stadtbezirk Du bist!!!


----------



## mete (9. Januar 2008)

axl65 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an aus welchem Stadtbezirk Du bist!!!



So werden Eliten geschaffen...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. Januar 2008)

mete schrieb:


> So werden Eliten geschaffen...



Irgendwie sind doch die britischen Kronjuwelen für den ersten schwangeren Mann ausgelobt   

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## axl65 (9. Januar 2008)

mete schrieb:


> So werden Eliten geschaffen...


Friedrichshain und Köpenick wären äusserst ungünstig,da habe ich schon jeweils eins !!!


----------



## r0ckZ (10. Januar 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Stell Dich hinten an, Du bist nach r0ckZ und mir die Nummer 0815 in der Reihe!
> 
> sundaydrive+r


und wer is bei uns vornä?


aber geil kenII



wie geil is das denn


----------



## jasper (10. Januar 2008)

nette montage


----------



## sundaydrive+r (10. Januar 2008)

Hatti schrieb:


> @sunday - ich bin gespannt



Noch ne Frage an Dich als Schwuckenexperte  Hast Du für unsere Regionen ein bevorzugtes Übersetzungsverhältnis für das Ritzelpack?

11-25 & 13-29 stehen zur Auswahl - bzw. die Kettenblätter sind wahrscheinlich auch in verschiedenen Größen zu bekommen, oder?!

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted22090 (10. Januar 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage an Dich als Schwuckenexperte  Hast Du für unsere Regionen ein bevorzugtes Übersetzungsverhältnis für das Ritzelpack? 11-25 & 13-29 stehen zur Auswahl - bzw. die Kettenblätter sind wahrscheinlich auch in verschiedenen Größen zu bekommen, oder?!


Campaexperte ist aber Schmadde  
Wenn Du nicht gerade ne Kurbel mit 56er UlleBlatt hast - 11-25 ich mag bei 52/42/28(Gebirgsrettungsring  ) 13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,23 am liebsten. Das 11er und 12er würde ich wohl sonst nur spazieren fahren. Schönes Spielzeug dafür: http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html
Bei den Kettenblättern ist der Lochkreis der limitierende Faktor - was für ne Kurbel hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## schmadde (10. Januar 2008)

Die richtige Anzahl von Beisserchen vorn und hinten sind seit jeher Gegenstand hitziger Glaubenskriege. Bei mir hat sich als Idealkombination herausgestellt vorne 50 und 36 zu fahren und hinten je nach Terrain zu wechseln. Hier fahre ich 12-23, wobei weder 12 noch 23 jemals genutzt werden. In den Alpen bin ich 13-29 gefahren (da aber noch zum Teil mit 53/39 vorn), im Allgäu waren 12-23 machbar aber hart. Würde nächstes Mal 11-25 fahren.

Wenn Du nur eine Kassette haben willst und ab und zu richtig in die Berge fahren, würde ich 12-25 nehmen, wenn vorne Kompakt. Ein 11er ist meist unnötig, nur falls Du vorn auf 48/33 umsteigst würd ichs nehmen.

Falls Du wirklich nur in Berlin/Brandenburg bleibst, reicht auch 53/39 und hinten 12-23. Sonst würde ich 50/36 und 12-25 nehmen. 

Ach, noch was: Als bei Campa Innenlager und Kurbel separat waren, haben die Veloce Lager nicht so furchtbar viel getaugt. Wenn Du so eine Gruppe kaufst, nimm ein Centaur Innenlager. Wie das heute aussieht, mit Ultra Torque oder wie das Zeug heisst, weiss ich nicht.

Eine Chorus Kurbel 53/39 mit Vierkant hätt ich noch zuhause. Ist aber silber.

Edit: Weil Hatti das anspricht: ein 56er Kettenblatt und das passende kleine dazu mit 44 Zähnen hätt ich auch noch rumliegen. Ist aber Shimano Lochkreis. Dreifach würd ich am Rennrad nicht fahren, ist aber Geschmackssache. Wenn man viel Alpenpässe fährt, wärs schon ne Überlegung wert. Aber wenns richtig steil wird tuts mit Dreifach auch weh. Wenn man schneller fährt ists dafür schneller vorbei 

Achja: Rahmengröße 53 bei 175 klingt o.k. 56 wär meine Größe und ich bin 1,80. Hängt aber stark von den tatsächlichen Massen beim Rahmen und Dir ab. Kann man also so pauschal gar nicht sagen.

Noch was, weil ichs jetzt erst lese. Falls Du Dich nur zwischen 11-25 und 13-29 entscheiden kannst, aber was anderes willst: das 11-25 würd ich dir evtl. abkaufen (je nach Preis) bzw. gegen anderes neues Veloce-Paket tauschen.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (10. Januar 2008)

Danke Hatti & schmadde - es wird die Gruppe hier bestellt.

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r

PS.: unschlagbarer Preis


----------



## grege (10. Januar 2008)

Hatti schrieb:


> Campaexperte ist aber Schmadde
> Wenn Du nicht gerade ne Kurbel mit 56er UlleBlatt hast - 11-25 ich mag bei 52/42/28(Gebirgsrettungsring  ) 13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,23 am liebsten. Das 11er und 12er würde ich wohl sonst nur spazieren fahren. Schönes Spielzeug dafür: http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html
> Bei den Kettenblättern ist der Lochkreis der limitierende Faktor - was für ne Kurbel hast Du denn bestellt?



Wenn ich mich da ungefragt einmischen darf: Das hängt auch davon ab, ob Du eher hohe oder niedrigere Trittfreqenz bevorzugst. 11-25 wird heutzutage üblicherweise als "Standard" verbaut (bei 53-39 als Kettenblätter - oder hast Du dreifach vorne? Dann ist sowieso alles anders). Reicht eigentlich auch, wenn man nicht gerade lange Passanstiege im Nähmaschinenmodus ala Lance hochfahren will. 

13-29 geht mit dem normalen kurzen Schaltwerkskäfig eh nicht laut Campa-Seite, da müsste man schon den mittellangen Schaltkäfig nehmen. 

Ich habe für den Ötzi von 11-25 auf 12-27 gewechselt. Finde ich ein guter Kompromiss. Das 11er Ritzel hat mir nicht wirklich gefehlt, man kommt aber trotzdem jeden Berg hoch.

Edit: Immer diese Crosspostings...
Edit 2: 12-27 gibt's offenbar nur bei Shimano, aber nicht von Campa.


----------



## Deleted22090 (10. Januar 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Dreifach würd ich am Rennrad nicht fahren, ist aber Geschmackssache. Wenn man viel Alpenpässe fährt, wärs schon ne Überlegung wert. Aber wenns richtig steil wird tuts mit Dreifach auch weh. Wenn man schneller fährt ists dafür schneller vorbei



Und ich wollte schon nachfragen, ob Du den kleinen Seitenhieb auf meine Rentnerkurbel nicht vergessen hast


----------



## schmadde (10. Januar 2008)

Sieht so aus, also ob da nur die Heldenkurbel (53/39) dabei wäre und als ob man alle Ritzel bekommen könnte, nur für die beiden Kombinationen 11-25 und 13-29 Aufpreis bezahlen müsste. Dann würd ich die 12-25 oder 13-29 nehmen, je nachdem, ob Du Berge fahren willst oder nicht. 

Für hier reicht auf jeden Fall eine Heldenkurbel, mit 29er Ritzel kommt man auch in den Alpen alles hoch (bin das Stilfser Joch mit der Kombi gefahren).

11er Ritzel braucht bei 53 Zähnen niemand. Ich habe den Gang 53/11 genau einmal dringehabt - beim Challenge Roth in 2006 mit dem Zeitfahrrad und Scheibe bei Rückenwind den Berg runter. Hat schon was, wenn man bei 65 Sachen nochmal nen Gang hochschalten kann, aber wirklich Zeit gewinnt man dabei nicht...

Nochwas: 13-29 mit kurzem Käfig geht, fahre ich auch wenns in die Berge geht. Darfst nur nicht die Kette zu lang lassen.


----------



## jasper (10. Januar 2008)

ich fahr in berlin city zumeist 54:18 oder 54:17 wenn ich´s eilig hab


----------



## r0ckZ (10. Januar 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> ich fahr in berlin city zumeist 54:18 oder 54:17 wenn ich´s eilig hab


dann hab ichs ja immer eilig  
44:14 26"ssp 
und wenn ich erstma rolle, würde ich gerne noch größere übersetzung haben

ich glaub, ich brauch nen rennrad



sunday, wann darf ich basteln??


----------



## schmadde (10. Januar 2008)

Komisch, wenn ichs eilig habe, fahr ick einfach schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (10. Januar 2008)




----------



## twobeers (10. Januar 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Danke Hatti & schmadde - es wird die Gruppe hier bestellt.
> 
> Grüße,
> sundaydrive+r
> ...



Ich habe bei dem Link nicht finden können, welche Kurbellänge geliefert wird. Und ob es nur die beiden angegebenen Kassetten gibt oder nur die beiden mit Aufpreis versehen sind. Doch da wird ein Anruf sicher Klärung bringen.

Ich fahre 53/39 und 12-25. Bin mal 13-23 zur Probe gefahren, da waren mir die Sprünge zu klein. Sehr angenehm dagegen fand ich 53/42 als Kurbelblätter (rund um Berlin). Zum Brocken gings mit 12-27.

Gruß

Twobeers


----------



## twobeers (10. Januar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> sunday, wann darf ich basteln??



Heute abend bei mir.

Twobeers


----------



## Will67 (10. Januar 2008)

Den Brocken muss ich dieses Jahr auch mal hoch. Kommt man auf den Wurmberg mit der Schwucke? 


... um damit einfach mal zur Frage Berlin und Brandenburg überzuleiten. Die 7-Berge-Tour der Rennradgruppe im Oktober funktionierte problemlos mit 39/23. Inklusive der mit 150hm höchsten Straßenauffahrt des Landes Brandenburg. 

Für die richtigen Berge würde ich aber sicher auch auf die shimanotypischen 12-27 umrüsten wollen.


----------



## twobeers (10. Januar 2008)

Scheint zu gehen, siehe hier: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=29939&highlight=wurmberg

Twobeers


----------



## KEN II (11. Januar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> und wer is bei uns vornä?
> 
> 
> aber geil kenII
> ...



Wer hat der hat - odder ? - her mit den Kronjuwelen - egal ob die britischen oder die von Axl..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (11. Januar 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Den Brocken muss ich dieses Jahr auch mal hoch. Kommt man auf den Wurmberg mit der Schwucke?
> 
> 
> ... um damit einfach mal zur Frage Berlin und Brandenburg überzuleiten. Die 7-Berge-Tour der Rennradgruppe im Oktober funktionierte problemlos mit 39/23. Inklusive der mit 150hm höchsten Straßenauffahrt des Landes Brandenburg.
> ...



Geht ohne Probleme, die letzten 700 m auf dem Forstweg. Was willst Du auf dem höchsten Berliner Berg mit dem falschen Gefährt?  

checkb


----------



## axl65 (11. Januar 2008)

KEN II schrieb:


> Wer hat der hat - odder ? - her mit den Kronjuwelen - egal ob die britischen oder die von Axl..........



In meinem Alter nimmt das platonische immer mehr Platz ein.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (19. Januar 2008)

Ohne Helm, ohne uns, wa?!


----------



## checkb (20. Januar 2008)

*WANTED!!!*

Ich habe ein echtes Problem, mir geht die Kohle für Teile aus und deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen den Barbiekram meiner Tochter zu verkaufen. Auch wenn die Göhre bitterlich heulen wird, SCHEI55 EGAL. Schliesslich habe ick den Kram ja auch bezahlt und mache jetzt richtig Nasse.  Bitte helft mir, ick habe keinen Bock am Wochenende auf einen Flohmarkt den Barbiedoktor zu geben oder bei Ebay Fragen zu Barbie zu beantworten.





1 Kiste Barbiekram, Preis VHB oder gegen Teiletausch.

checkb


----------



## konameester (20. Januar 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> *WANTED!!!*
> 
> Ich habe ein echtes Problem, mir geht die Kohle für Teile aus und deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen den Barbiekram meiner Tochter zu verkaufen. Auch wenn die Göhre bitterlich heulen wird, SCHEI55 EGAL. Schliesslich habe ick den Kram ja auch bezahlt und mache jetzt richtig Nasse.  Bitte helft mir, ick habe keinen Bock am Wochenende auf einen Flohmarkt den Barbiedoktor zu geben oder bei Ebay Fragen zu Barbie zu beantworten.
> 
> ...




*Seit dem Du die Power-Ranger hast, muß Deine Barbie leiden!  Es war so schön anzuschauen-Du und Deine Puppen. ...und erst die Dialoge!!!  *


----------



## Illuminus (20. Januar 2008)

....ich hoffe ich werd später nur Söhne haben.... die kann ich dann leichter von Fahrradteilen und Lego überzeugen..wird zwar bestimmt genauso teuer, aba damit kann ich mich dann wenigstens abfinden ^^

greetz Illu


----------



## grege (20. Januar 2008)

Illuminus schrieb:


> ....ich hoffe ich werd später nur Söhne haben.... die kann ich dann leichter von Fahrradteilen und Lego überzeugen..wird zwar bestimmt genauso teuer, aba damit kann ich dann wenigstens selbst spielen ^^
> 
> greetz Illu



Ich hab Deinen Tippfehler mal verbessert.


----------



## ritzelflitzer (20. Januar 2008)

Checkerbunny, wir haben schon immer gewußt, dass du mit Puppen spielst. Das du aber deine Tochter vorschiebst, um deine Sachen hier verbotenerweise zu verticken, zeugt nicht gerade von Männlichkeit. Falls es doch ihre Sachen sind, bin ich mal so gnädig und lasse es hier stehen, damit sie nach Verarbeitung ihres Verlusttraumas hier noch die Beweise gegen dich finden kann, um dir das Jugendamt auf den Hals hetzen wegen Verrohung und seelischer Grausamkeiten.

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## rob (21. Januar 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Inklusive der mit 150hm höchsten Straßenauffahrt des Landes Brandenburg.


würde mich mal rein topographisch interessieren, wo die auffahrt liegt - bzw. von wo nach wo.


grüße, riob


----------



## Will67 (21. Januar 2008)

rob schrieb:


> würde mich mal rein topographisch interessieren, wo die auffahrt liegt - bzw. von wo nach wo.
> 
> grüße, riob




Oh, wo kommt das Zitat denn her? Alte Prahlereien ausgegraben.  

Denn ich glaube, das sind auch nur 140hm auf etwas über 4km verteilt, mit Flachstück auch noch, also eigentlich nicht der Rede wert. Die B158 aus Bad Freienwalde raus, ist doch sicher ein Begriff? Nach Platzfelde oder so.   





Hmm, oder hätte ich nicht "höchste" sagen dürfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (21. Januar 2008)

stimmt, die bin ich nachts mal im nebel hochgekurbelt. da geht´s tatsächlich ne weile lang hoch


----------



## Deleted22090 (21. Januar 2008)

Zeitfahren.net - http://www.time-trial.net/routes.php?PStreckennr=21


----------



## checkb (21. Januar 2008)

Da fehlen ja 3 Meter.   Ick hätte nie gedacht das Will ein Prahlhans ist.  

Rob, Danke für den Hinweis.  

checkb


----------



## axl65 (21. Januar 2008)

Der gute alte @will67 ein Aufschneider,wer hätte das gedacht???
Aber der war mir schon immer suspekt!!!

axl


----------



## Will67 (21. Januar 2008)

Axl, mein Freund, ich habe am Sonnabend bei bestem Bikewetter ein Exkursionsziel klar gemacht. 





Und um Dich dort festzubinden, wird sich schon was finden lassen.

Was Dich auch interessieren dürfte, in den weiträumigen Kellergewölben gibt es noch Unmengen an Krücken, Bettpfannen, Fläschchen für die gewissen Proben und 20 Jahre alte Rote Beete, die auch wirklich noch rot ist.


----------



## Boerge (21. Januar 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Axl, mein Freund, ich habe am Sonnabend bei bestem Bikewetter ein Exkursionsziel klar gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beelitz Heilstätten?


----------



## Will67 (21. Januar 2008)

Ja, Beelitz Heilstätten. Ist inzwischen arg ramponiert die Anlage.













Aber, im Büro des Politoffiziers (?) liegen noch Redemanuskripte im unverschlossenen Safe der Firma Franz Jäger, Berlin. In der Lohnbuchhaltung kann man sehen was ein Dt. Heizer verdiente oder was die unteren Chargen so an Transferrubeln einsteckten. Der Vorlesungssaal, die Turnhalle und die Pathologie sind auch noch einen Besuch wert.


----------



## Boerge (21. Januar 2008)

Hey, wunderbar! Die umliegende Gegend gibt zwar nicht soooviel her, aber die Heilstätten sind schon geil!
Sag Bescheid, wenn du dahin willst, ich würde mitkommen wollen.

BTW: Längst vergangene Zeiten...
BTW II: So'ne ordentliche Kamera ist schon was Ordentliches, oder?!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (21. Januar 2008)

Mensch Will, Exkursionen macht man doch nich alleene - vor allem würde mich mal interessieren, wie der Tourputscher von innen aussieht - das könnte man doch gut auf der Liege da erledigen, oder?!    

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (21. Januar 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Axl, mein Freund, ich habe am Sonnabend bei bestem Bikewetter ein Exkursionsziel klar gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frei nach dem Motto:

Stoppt Tierversuche !!!
Nehmt  Axl's !!!  

Nette Leute hier im Forum !!! 


axl


----------



## sundaydrive+r (21. Januar 2008)

axl65 schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto:
> 
> Stoppt Tierversuche !!!
> Nehmt  Axl's !!!
> ...



Andere werden hier von gewissen Vereinen mit Klappspaten lebendig vergraben und Du beschwerst Dich über eine wirklich sterile Umgebung  Mit Narkose sogar schmerzlos und hinterher wirst Du wieder zusammengeflickt.

Besser gehts doch nich, oder?!

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r

PS.: Wo sind Deine Smilies - is natürlich nicht ernst gemeint! 
PPS.: Hat sich da eigentlich irgendwer angesprochen gefühlt?


----------



## axl65 (21. Januar 2008)

Beelitz werden wir auf jeden Fall [email protected],hast Du fein gemacht!!!   

Waren es im vergangenen jahr die Bunker,sind es diesmal die leer stehenden Russenkasernen.Egal,Hauptsache Exkursionen!!! 

axl


----------



## jasper (21. Januar 2008)

klasse, da könnten wir dann nen abstecher in wilhelmshorst machen, da haben wir noch ein grundstück nach dem ich mal schauen müsste.


----------



## Boerge (21. Januar 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> klasse, da könnten wir dann nen abstecher in wilhelmshorst machen, da haben wir noch ein grundstück nach dem ich mal schauen müsste.



Spätestens da könnte eine längst überfällige Akkuübergabe stattfinden...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (21. Januar 2008)

Boerge schrieb:


> Spätestens da könnte eine längst überfällige Akkuübergabe stattfinden...



A pro pos fällige Übergabe  Ich glaub, Du hast meine Pumpe noch bei Dir rumliegen, Jasper 

bis denne,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (21. Januar 2008)

@ Jasper

Und wann sagst du mir Bescheid ob du die Teile haben willst, liegen noch immer " AUF JEDEN FALL" reserviert im Keller.  

checkb


----------



## jasper (22. Januar 2008)

@checkb: sowas, mir hast du geschrieben die gabel befände sich im einsatz. 

@börgit: omg wie peinlich! ich bring dir das ding bis spätestens ende der woche vorbei.


----------



## Boerge (22. Januar 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> @börgit: omg wie peinlich! ich bring dir das ding bis spätestens ende der woche vorbei.



Meinst du etwa: "Ende DIESER woche?"


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Januar 2008)

ich hasse mein hobby ... Ã¼berdenkenswerter tag .. angesichts eines schÃ¼lertaschengeldes.

fahr ich heut morgen zur schule und muster wie immer den haufen bikes vor dem nachbarhaus ... a&v-shop ... sticht mir etwas rotes ins auge ... ich fahr nÃ¤her ran und verliebte mich.
mit gemischten gefÃ¼hlen fuhr ich zur schule und Ã¼berlegte .. 20 bis max. 50 .. son a&v vertickt die gestohlenen dinger sicher billig ... nach der schule, froh, dass das rote ding noch da war, fragte ich dann nach .. 80â¬ ... uff .. "najut, weil wa nachbarn sind machn wa 70" ... uff ... ich konnte nich anders .. ik will nen fixi. bikemarkt alles nich meine preisklasse, neu auch nich ... ich schaute mir nochma das fahrrad an .. und bemerkte das schaltwerk .. ach schei.ss drauf ... "ja ich nehms"







paar investitionen mÃ¼ssen wohl sein ... schaltung wech, bremsen wech, neue laufrÃ¤der mÃ¼ssen anscheinend leider sein .. ma kieken .. is ja zG winter

hat einer ne ahnung, von wann dass hier is?


----------



## tknauth (22. Januar 2008)

Mein Tip ist 1994!

Tütentoni


----------



## Laschpuffer (22. Januar 2008)

96-97 würde ich mal grob in den Raum werfen.

gab's xtr schon 94, kann mich da nur an exage, lx und xt erinnern.


----------



## Laschpuffer (22. Januar 2008)

wiki ist dein freund. lt. ebenjenem gibbet xt seit 92, ab 95 sollen die komponenten einheitlich grau gewesen sein, also müsste das gezeigt schaltwerk 94 oder früher sein.


----------



## twobeers (22. Januar 2008)

@rockz: Viel Spaß damit und beim Basteln!

Twobeers


----------



## rob (22. Januar 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


>


schickes foto!! so wie die anderen auch. da würd ich ja auch gerne mal rumstöbern.



r0ckZ schrieb:


>


wenn andere teile wie die kurbeln ähnlich hochwertig sind, würde ich mal zu nem schnäppchen gratulieren 

rb


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Januar 2008)

die kurbel is leider nur deore. 
das schaltwerk is aus der ersten xtr-reihe (rd m900) und zwar von zwischen 92-94.
die bremsen sind schrott, die laufräder auch 
umwerfer und die "schaltzentrale" sind sachs hulet. nabe hinten deore dx, nabe vorne kA .. 
... bremsen und schaltung sind komplett abgebaut, kurbel wird um ein kB erleichtert.

fixe nabe, rote reifen, rotes lenkerband, 16er ritzel (kB isn 48er) sind bestellt ... man man man .. ich brauch arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (23. Januar 2008)

hmm hat potenzial das teil.. aba 70 öcken hät ick nich bezahlt... ansonsten viel spaß beim basteln!


----------



## mete (23. Januar 2008)

Illuminus schrieb:


> hmm hat potenzial das teil.. aba 70 öcken hät ick nich bezahlt... ansonsten viel spaß beim basteln!



Das Schaltwerk bringt mindestens 35,-, das relativiert das Ganze ein wenig, das Sachs HuRet- Zeug hat dagegen nur noch Schrottwert.


----------



## doctor worm (23. Januar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> die kurbel is leider nur deore.
> das schaltwerk is aus der ersten xtr-reihe (rd m900) und zwar von zwischen 92-94.
> die bremsen sind schrott, die laufräder auch
> umwerfer und die "schaltzentrale" sind sachs hulet. nabe hinten deore dx, nabe vorne kA ..
> ...


Als Grundlage fürn Stadtfixie ist das Teil schon ok, ob der Preis das auch war, sei mal dahingestellt!
48/16 ist aber ganz schön hart fürn Fixie und auch grad auch zu beginn nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, da das Kontern zu nem wirklichen Kraftakt ausartet und der Bremsweg noch länger wird als er eh schon ist!

Ich hät echt leichter begonnen, auch da so lustige Geschichten wie Skippen und Skidden einfacher umzusetzen sind!


----------



## jasper (23. Januar 2008)

ach herrjeh, fixie! da kann´s nen leichtes kerlchen wie den rockz bei so ner übersetzung und einer notbremsung leicht mal recht unschön aushebeln...


----------



## schmadde (23. Januar 2008)

Aber er hats doch immer so eilig, und ist ja noch jung und lernfähig 

@rockz: Bei mir waren es 44 und 16, die Du probiert hast...

Preis find ich übrigens ganz o.k. 35 Euro für nen fixietauglichen Rahmen ist doch i.O. Wo gibts das billiger?


----------



## r0ckZ (24. Januar 2008)

danke für die comments, denke mal, dass ich mir noch nen 18er ritzel zum ausprobieren dazubestellen werde. 
bin halt erstmal vom fahren ausgegangen, am anderen ssp'er habe ich 44:14.
aber wenn 3:1 beim nem fixi zu krass fürn anfang sein soll, probier ichs erstma leichter, danke.


----------



## factoryltd (24. Januar 2008)

Sach mal  Rückz ,würd dein Hobby nicht von vielen Leuten subventioniert   

gruss Factory


----------



## r0ckZ (24. Januar 2008)

meinste schülerbafög? geht allet drauf, genau wie kindergeld .. alleine wohnen is nich billich und taschengeld bleibt nich viel (~50, und dit is unterhalt), obwohl ich gut wirtschafte.

oder sdd? der hat dafür mein gehalt von der ifa eingestrichen, ich mache votec für ihn groß ()und schlage ihm keine bitte ab / arbeite dafür auch.


----------



## r0ckZ (31. Januar 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=m_Pya31CkCo&feature=related


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (31. Januar 2008)

Unfassbar , vor allem im letzten Drittel , die eingesprungenen Schrauben :>0 , wie geht das denn !











.


----------



## doctor worm (31. Januar 2008)

Das ist echt ekelhaft! Da denkt man echt mehr geht nicht, und dann setzen die die Messlatte noch mal drei Stufen höher!
Ich werd mich wohl von der Gravityfraktion distanzieren.
Das ist so deprimierend!


----------



## r0ckZ (31. Januar 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Ich werd mich wohl von der Gravityfraktion distanzieren.


willste in die richtung gehen?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYIKfEU8yl8
auch nich zu verachten


----------



## mete (31. Januar 2008)

Da muss man wohl schon mit drei anfangen...

http://www.yourdailymedia.com/media/1161953748/Freestyle_Cycling_2

aber wenn's damit nich klappt, dann gibt es ja noch diverse andere Wege zum Ruhm:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWT0EyzCffg


----------



## r0ckZ (31. Januar 2008)

geil!  son trialbike würd ich ja auch gern mal probefahren 

und die verfolgungsjagd  schön gemacht, aber ordentlich glück gehabt


----------



## mr proper (31. Januar 2008)

Rockz, vergis es du glaubst gar nich wie teuer da die Ersatzteile sind, und vor allem wie offt da ständig was kaput geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbes58 (31. Januar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> willste in die richtung gehen?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYIKfEU8yl8
> auch nich zu verachten



An dem Video find ich geil wie er sich im Nosewheelie umdreht. Das ist doch mal fett!


----------



## jasper (1. Februar 2008)

ach, man spricht trial?
dann darf ich eure geschätzte aufmerksamkeit auf ryan leech lenken? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F7z4HxpWfA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNMK5PO8aD8&NR=1


----------



## doctor worm (1. Februar 2008)

Apropos trial, 
schaut aml in meine Bikemarktanzeigen 
Nie von mir benutzt und wohl schon wieder verkauft


----------



## hobbes58 (1. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich müsste man bei Dir eine BBC-angeordnete Enteignung durchführen:
Die Karre ist doch die Sieggarantie für die nächste Bunnyhop-WM!


----------



## checkb (1. Februar 2008)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man bei Dir eine BBC-angeordnete Enteignung durchführen:
> Die Karre ist doch die Sieggarantie für die nächste Bunnyhop-WM!



Nicht ganz, es werden nur 26 Zoll MTB zugelassen.  

checkb


----------



## doctor worm (1. Februar 2008)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man bei Dir eine BBC-angeordnete Enteignung durchführen:
> Die Karre ist doch die Sieggarantie für die nächste Bunnyhop-WM!


So weit hät ich gar nicht gedacht, jetzt hab ich nicht einmal getestet wie hoch ich damit gekommen wär. Grmpf!


----------



## Ampelhasser (3. Februar 2008)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen an Ampelhasser habe ich noch: Sind Deine Beiträge notwendig, um die Gruppenzugehörigkeit zu den Überheblichen W****ern zu sichern? Und wenn ja, wann nehmt ihr endlich Mehrdad auf?


 
  Ich habe mir mal erlaubt Dein Zitat in diesen Thread zu kopieren, da er eher für so etwas gedacht war. 

  Erstmal möchte ich klarstellen, dass ich nichts mit  den Überheblichen Wichsern am Hut habe. Was die machen ist ihr eigenes Ding und ehrlich gesagt stehen sie im Moment wohl auch nicht im besten Licht da. Vielleicht fehlt ihnen tatsächlich so jemand wie Mehrdad, aber das ist nicht meine Sache. Ab dem 30.03.08 hat sich das sowieso erledigt.

  Wenn ich hier was schreibe, dann weil es meine Meinung ist. Wenn deshalb jemand gleich laut Mutti ruft, tut es mir nicht wirklich leid, denn es ist eben nicht immer alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen und das Leben ist kein Picknick

Ampel


----------



## r0ckZ (3. Februar 2008)

erstes provisorium - wenn plötzlich knete reinflattert, wird einiges getan

- neues vr kommt dann irgendwann mal ...
- wollte eigentlich dp18, aber vom local dealer - hatte er leider nich - dpx fand ich dann auch okay, hatte er aber leider nur in schwarz (jetzt nich über den laden lästern ^^) - sieht trotzdem nich schlecht aus find ich und bin nen bisschen stolz auf mein erstes selber gebautes laufrad
- übersetzung is 42:16 .. wollts erstmal ruhig angehen lassen ... hab noch nen 48 kB hier (allerdings biopace - weiß nich, wie sich das ohne schaltung verhält). aber denke, dass ich an den größenrelationen was machen muss - mit sonem kleinen kB siehts irgendwie doof aus
- wenn mir nen roter flite in die hände fällt, kommt auch rotes lenkerband ran
- lenker weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich verfahre ... normalen gekürzten mtb-lenker fänd ich irgendwie auch cool, rennlenker mal schauen ... muss ich noch n bisschen drüber nachdenken (und lenkerband erst erneuern, wenn da ne entscheidung gefallen ist ...)
- rahmenanhängsel kommen irgendwann mal ab .. wenn ich die abflexe bleiben doch sicher unschöne stellen und die (oder den ganzen rahmen) müsste ich dann doch neu lackieren, oder


demnächst wird das starre ssp-stadt-mtb zu nem starren ssp-wald-mtb umgebaut


----------



## darkdesigner (3. Februar 2008)

...Brabbel...blub... 

Und weitermachen,
dd


----------



## jasper (3. Februar 2008)

-biopace ist kein problem.
-abflexen und verschleifen kann man ganz gut, neu lackieren oder pulvern lassen ist allerdings schon nötig danach (kostet aber nicht die welt).
-das dreckerte ding an die weiße couch lehnen - oh weia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (10. Februar 2008)




----------



## jasper (10. Februar 2008)

seinerzeit gab´s mal ne fully studie von manitou mit motocross-reifen, man sah das ding geil aus


----------



## twobeers (11. Februar 2008)

@rOckz: Schönes Rad haste Dir da zusammengeschraubt. Die Schläuche sind doch aber für extreme Hochprofil oder?

Twobeers


----------



## r0ckZ (11. Februar 2008)

twobeers schrieb:


> @rOckz: Schönes Rad haste Dir da zusammengeschraubt. Die Schläuche sind doch aber für extreme Hochprofil oder?
> 
> Twobeers


danke!

die schläuche waren grade billiger als die mit den kleineren ventilen   
und geplant waren ja eigentlich auch dp18

hab mittlerweile nen flatbar dran (ordentlich gekürzt) und diese kleinen haken gegen richtige käfige ersetzt, damit ich besser kontern kann.

fährt sich echt toll - und vor allem fährt man ganz anders.
interessante erfahrung.
auch dieses dahingleiten ist schon verdammt schön.
muss damit mal auf den ganzen subventionierten wegen mal ne schwuckentour starten


----------



## schmadde (11. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


>


- Der Lenker ist hÃ¤sslich. Rennlenker muss ran (oder Bahnlenker)
- Mindestens eine Vorderradbremse muss ran. Puristen mÃ¶gen das anders sehen, aber erstens ist ja nicht jeder LebensmÃ¼de und zweitens kÃ¶nnen die dann meist schon recht ordentlich mit ner Starrnabe umgehen. Und drittens fahren Puristen eh BahnrÃ¤der und nicht umgebauten StahlrennrÃ¤der. Ne alte single-Pivot-Bremse kÃ¶nnte ich Dir geben.
- Felgen gibts oft billig bei ebay. Habe einen Satz neuwertiger blau eloxierter DP18 mal fÃ¼r, glaube 10 oder 15â¬ gekauft

Und bevor ichs vergesse: Die Kette muss noch gespannt werden


----------



## r0ckZ (11. Februar 2008)

bäm - wie ein schlag ins gesicht 
lenker is schon ab und die kette is auch okay.
ich kauf dir die felgen ab ^^
bremse ... hmm ... hab ja die alten abgebastelt ... single-pivot - was heißt/ist das?
bremshebel bräucht ich wohl dann passende fürn 25,4 flatbar ... hmhmmm ... noch gehts, aber hatte noch keine kritische situation


----------



## jasper (11. Februar 2008)

mit nem graden lenker am renner kann ich mich auch nicht anfreunden.
aber hey, es ist dein bike!


----------



## schmadde (11. Februar 2008)

Die Felgen sind an meinem Fixie verbaut und würde farblich auch nicht zu deinem Rad passen. Bei dem roten gingen sogar die silbernen DP18, die sollten sich beschaffen lassen. Musst halt ein wenig Zeit in ebay investieren.

Wegen den Bremsen: Ich sags mal so, wer fehlende Bremsen braucht, um cool zu sein, dem ist so und so nicht mehr zu helfen. Single Pivot ist die alte Bauart, bei der man ein bisschen mehr Kraft braucht. Dual Pivot (also Doppelgelenk) ist heutzutage Standard bei Rennrädern, die bremsen auch mit geringer Handkraft recht gut. Zum Stehen kommt man mit beidem.

Damit ich nicht nur meckere: Normalerweise mag ich farbige Reifen gar nicht. Bei Deinem Rad kommt das allerdings ziemlich gut!


----------



## mr proper (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (13. Februar 2008)

geiles ding, nur irgendwie is der slr fehl am platz 
und sind dit klickies? hm




mir is grad aufgefallen, dass wir in den lokalforen am meißten erstellte themen haben.
die postanzahl is jedoch geringer als bei anderen - so schlimm scheinen wir gar nicht zu spammen


----------



## mr proper (13. Februar 2008)

Macht schon sinn, is halt n Dh Bike da sind die Strecken bekannt und 2Feste Kontackte sind in dem Fall einfach viel besser als diese 2lose Standflächen. Aber wie gesagt macht wieder erst bei sicherer Fahrweise und bekannten Strecken Sinn. Beim Sattel fährt man erstens eh die meiste Zeit im Stehen, da dient der Sattel nur zum führen des Bikes mit den Schenkeln, und wen die Mühle als Enduro eingesetzt wird is ein für den Hintern passender CC Sattel auch besser als ein Monsterpolster wo einem ständig die Nudel einschläft, außerdem freut sich auch ein Dhler über jedes eingesparte Gramm 

Allso allet wird jut, für mich is das Teil eh wieder ne Nr zu groß mein Ramen wäre der Mbuzi mit Lyrik oder so wat


----------



## TheTomminator (14. Februar 2008)

Na, mir taugen die Moorewoods nichts. Dann schon lieber n Pudel.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. Februar 2008)

Jetzt muss ick mal petzen - Proper hat mir doch Tatsache am Dienstag Abend in Birkenstein gesagt: "Na wenn mein Trek hier kaputt geht, komm ick gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück." (Anm. d. R. : er meint das V8  )...

Mensch dann hätt er doch mal endlich wat coolet unterm Arsch!

Grüße 
sundaydrive+r

PS.: Leider war Axl als Zeuge noch nich da *seufz*


----------



## axl65 (14. Februar 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> PS.: Leider war Axl als Zeuge noch nich da *seufz*




Ich kenne Euch beide doch garnicht ????


----------



## checkb (14. Februar 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ick mal petzen - Proper hat mir doch Tatsache am Dienstag Abend in Birkenstein gesagt: "Na wenn mein Trek hier kaputt geht, komm ick gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück." (Anm. d. R. : er meint das V8  )...
> 
> Mensch dann hätt er doch mal endlich wat coolet unterm Arsch!
> 
> ...



Problem ist nur das V8 ist zu schwer und zu gross für Proper, also Schwachsinn.  Trotzdem ein geiles Gerät.  

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (14. Februar 2008)

Der Proper der braucht ganz klar ne Endurosau, nur weis er das noch nicht


----------



## schotti65 (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte da auch noch was im Angebot...


----------



## checkb (14. Februar 2008)

> Der Proper der braucht ganz klar ne Endurosau, nur weis er das noch nicht



Richtig, obwohl ein 901 auch nicht verkehrt wäre. Ick meine hier die Billigvariante vom Versender.  

checkb


----------



## Deleted22090 (14. Februar 2008)

Unser r0ckz hat mal richtig Gefühl für Speichenspannung!  Sein erstes selbstgehäkeltes Laufrad hat ne ziemlich hohe aber vor allem gleichmäßige Speichenspannung (vorhin nachgemessen) - RESPEKT!

@r0ckz Manitou logiert jetzt unter http://www.manitoumtb.com


----------



## r0ckZ (14. Februar 2008)

dank dir für den link! habs echt nich gebacken gekriegt, den zu finden. sehr komisch

und jetzt wird die gabel die ich will, nicht einmal dort aufgeführt 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7541/manitou_relic_super_lockout_rtwd_100-130mm.html?





und jetzt fangt nich an mit der pike - ja ich weiß, dass die geil ist. aber nicht geil für mein budget.

proper, schick mal bitte nfos zu deinem gäbelchen


----------



## checkb (14. Februar 2008)

@Rockz

Kleiner Beutel hin oder her, Manitou ist nicht berühmt für was brauchbares wenn es um ernsthaftes Mountainbiken  geht. Es gibt da für dich bei Interesse auch eine bessere Lösung.

checkb


----------



## Illuminus (17. Februar 2008)

.....ich find meine Mani Black toll !!!!!!!

(außer jemand verkauft mir ne günstige Reba )


----------



## mr proper (18. Februar 2008)

Schei$e wir sollten alle einfach ma die Fresse halten. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNZjMAw1cQ4
Hobbes so viel zum im kreis auf den HR.


ED. ******* der hat ja grad ma Rücktritt am Start.


----------



## Boerge (18. Februar 2008)

mr proper schrieb:


> Schei$e wir sollten alle einfach ma die Fresse halten.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNZjMAw1cQ4
> Hobbes so viel zum im kreis auf den HR.
> 
> ...



Magenta kann das noch ein bischen besser: KLICK!


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Februar 2008)

was biken auslösen kann ^^
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=95238


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwind (18. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> was biken auslösen kann ^^


Du meintest die Rechtschreibung?


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Februar 2008)

nicht nur das ... irgendwie erinnert mich das an meine "jungen" jahre, wo ich zum a&v gerannt bin, mit allerlei krimskrams im rucksack um geld für "partykram" zu organisieren

rechtschreibung find ich hier sehr "lustig"
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=95246


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. Februar 2008)

Also, ick find den Raab Kram und det Jefahre von dem Gör nich so interessant wie das hier -> XXXXXX
Grüße,
sundaydancer


----------



## mr proper (25. Februar 2008)

Gardasee Wetter acktuell, um die 10-17°C Leute!!

Reini, wann kaufst du dir eigentlich die stylichste Gabel die wo ans Raign passt. Sieht fett aus so die Mühle.


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Februar 2008)

http://www.stage6.com/user/UnicycleMaster/video/1445475/Koxx1-Road-Trip-2005


----------



## checkb (25. Februar 2008)

Was zum tüffteln, basteln, grübeln und träumen.  

http://www.comcycle-usa.com/ProductInfo.aspx?id=1688830

checkb


----------



## Will67 (26. Februar 2008)

In der Preisklasse bis 500 EUR scheint mir das ein feiner Rahmen zu sein, was!?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Rahmen/XC-Rahmen/Nox-Eclipse-SLT-Rahmen-2007::7502.html

Hauptsache schwarz!


----------



## r0ckZ (26. Februar 2008)

http://www.ciclib.de/
No Saint Luzifer Scandium


nox is aber auch geil und du unterstÃ¼tzst (tzts?^^hÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤) die locals


btw: hab grad 645â¬ Ã¼berwiesen 
ich hasse fahrradfahren ^^


----------



## twobeers (26. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> hab grad 645 überwiesen
> ich hasse fahrradfahren ^^



Wofür? Sei froh, daß es nicht sowas langweiliges ist wie Heizkostennachzahlung etc.

Twobeers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (26. Februar 2008)

@will: Ich hätte auch was in schwarz


----------



## Will67 (26. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> http://www.ciclib.de/
> No Saint Luzifer Scandium
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, da muss ich erst mal die Geometrien checken. Ein alter Mann fÃ¤hrt nicht plÃ¶tzlich was anderes wie 17'' Zoll. 

FÃ¼r 645UR bekommt man eine 2 Jahre alte Foxgabel, stimmts!?


----------



## toschi (26. Februar 2008)

Moin Männers,
was haltet Ihr denn von diesen Schätzchen ?










hat doch was oder?

Gruss toschi


----------



## checkb (26. Februar 2008)

Toschi,

die sehen gut aus.    Bei Votec würde ick eine Nummer kleiner nehmen VSX. 

checkb


----------



## r0ckZ (26. Februar 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Für 645UR bekommt man eine 2 Jahre alte Foxgabel, stimmts!?


nenene - 3 pakete mit 4 parts insgesamt

raterunde? ^^
der gewinner kriegt nen reifenflickgutschein über eispickel


----------



## Teekay (26. Februar 2008)

Rahmen, Gabel, 2 Räder? Wär logisch, scheint mir aber preislich etwas eng zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (26. Februar 2008)

fast


----------



## mr proper (27. Februar 2008)

Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Stütze. Rest wird erst  ma vom allten genommen?


----------



## r0ckZ (27. Februar 2008)

wieder fast.


----------



## Wumpwilli (27. Februar 2008)

Neukölln: http://de.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Neukölln


----------



## r0ckZ (27. Februar 2008)

geiler artikel 

b2raterunde: kleiner tip - beide teilnehmer haben jeweils eine sache falsch genannt ...


----------



## doctor worm (27. Februar 2008)

Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz!
Was hab ich gewonnen?


----------



## r0ckZ (27. Februar 2008)

4 teile ...



> der gewinner kriegt nen reifenflickgutschein über eispickel


----------



## hobbes58 (27. Februar 2008)

Der Logikteil meines Hirns der noch nicht weggesoffen ist, sagt mir:
entweder: Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, 1 Rad
oder:  Rahmen, Gabel, Stütze, 1 Rad

Wo bleibt mein Reifenflickgutschein!


----------



## r0ckZ (27. Februar 2008)

der lOGiktEil meines hIrNS sagt mir: ("mehr alk - bitte")
"entweder ist nicht oder, richtig gibts nur einmal " (in diesem fall)

los - sei mutig und entscheide dich ^^

darfs hier ja nicht zu einfach machen - wird leider kein suchbild (was fehlt) geben


----------



## mete (27. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> der lOGiktEil meines hIrNS sagt mir: ("mehr alk - bitte")
> "entweder ist nicht oder, richtig gibts nur einmal " (in diesem fall)
> 
> los - sei mutig und entscheide dich ^^
> ...



Eine Stütze ist auf jeden Fall wahrscheinlicher, da es da mehr verschiedene Maße gibt als beim Steuersatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (27. Februar 2008)

möööööp - zonk 

reduzierhülse? und außerdem wird die stütze zum rahmen in meinem fall mitgeliefert ^^

hm, aber wer kriegt jetzt den gutschein .. hmhmmm ^^
um welche teile handelt es sich genau?


----------



## jasper (27. Februar 2008)

wasn das hier? mastermind?


----------



## mete (27. Februar 2008)

Ich rate lieber die Farbe...es ist bestimmt irgendwas Rotes dabei 

Reduzierhülsen sind Pfusch...


----------



## r0ckZ (27. Februar 2008)

möööööööööööp
zonk <- der ist rot!



aber apropos rot - haste im ssp-forum gelesen? mein problem mitm lacken? hast du vllt sowas wie ne grundierung und irgendein rot?


----------



## mete (27. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> möööööööööööp
> zonk <- der ist rot!
> 
> 
> ...



Wehe ich seh' da nur einen Fitzel rot dran....nee...hab ich nicht gelesen, aber rot habe ich auch nicht da, Grundierung, matt schwarz, dunkelgrün, hellgrün und ein bisl gold müsste ich noch haben...

jetzt haben wir hier so viel geraten, jetzt musste och ufflösen...vielleicht was klassisches... ?


----------



## r0ckZ (27. Februar 2008)

ufgelöst wird, wenn alles da ist. will ja keine katalogbilder posten - dit kann ja jeder ^^

wegen farbe: will halt am fixi die anlötfeile weghaben, aber irgendwas muss dann halt über die verwundeten stellen, damit herr oxidation da nicht party macht - farbe ist da fast zweitrangig - son schwarzer fleck dürfte unsichtbarer sein als die anlötteile


----------



## r0ckZ (27. Februar 2008)

will einer zufällig nen albert oder nobby nic (größergleich 2.25, falt) loswerden?


----------



## mete (27. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> will einer zufällig nen albert oder nobby nic (größergleich 2.25, falt) loswerden?



Wenn Du das Rot behalten möchtest, würde ich einfach Nagellack nehmen, da sollte das richtige Rot dabei sein..und dann Klarlack drüber...nicht ganz professionell, aber man wird es kaum noch sehen. Ich hätte Little Alberts in 2,1", Speedkings in 2,3" oder Larsen TT Exc. in 2,1" da.


----------



## r0ckZ (27. Februar 2008)

ich benutze ja auch reduzierhülsen, also würde das schon gehen 
nagellack könnt ich ja einfach kaufen gehen (mir fahrrad in' schlecker zum vergleichen ^^), aber könnteste mir bitte mitm tröpfchen klarlack aushelfen?

reifen - naja, was mit grip, einigermaßen leicht und soll gut dämpfen
wie fett kommen die larsen im schwalbevergleich? oder ham die speedkings grip oder is dis eher nen racereifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (27. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ich benutze ja auch reduzierhülsen, also würde das schon gehen
> nagellack könnt ich ja einfach kaufen gehen (mir fahrrad in' schlecker zum vergleichen ^^), aber könnteste mir bitte mitm tröpfchen klarlack aushelfen?
> 
> reifen - naja, was mit grip, einigermaßen leicht und soll gut dämpfen
> wie fett kommen die larsen im schwalbevergleich? oder ham die speedkings grip oder is dis eher nen racereifen?



Klar, haste Werkzeug um die Anlötteile zu entfernen? Das hätte ich sonst auch alles hier, Klarlack ist auch kein Problem. Die Little Alberts unterscheiden sich nur in der Breite vom "fetten", die Speedkings bauen ungefähr 54mm breit, die Larsen ähnlich (52/53), Gewicht je nach Reifen um etwa 480g- 550g/ Stück. Rollen tun alle relativ gut, wenn's nass wird, ist der Larsen nicht ganz so toll, die anderen beiden sind okay, ich hab' auch noch andere Reifen da, weiß gerade nur nicht welche und ob auch paarweise...


----------



## jasper (27. Februar 2008)

solltest du den speedking in supersonic anpreisen wollen, da kann ich nur von abraten. der pannenreifen schlechthin. ich komm keine 100 km weit mit dem ding ohne panne.


----------



## mete (27. Februar 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> solltest du den speedking in supersonic anpreisen wollen, da kann ich nur von abraten. der pannenreifen schlechthin. ich komm keine 100 km weit mit dem ding ohne panne.



Nein, ist der normale Falt, die Supersonicversion war bei mir nach knapp 1000Km (virtueller Computer) ein Slick..., der einzige Reifen den ich anpries, wär' der Michelin Comp S light und den würde ich nicht hergeben...


----------



## r0ckZ (28. Februar 2008)

mete, ich muss dich unbedingt mal besuchen kommen =)


----------



## mete (28. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> mete, ich muss dich unbedingt mal besuchen kommen =)



Musst nur voprher kurz bescheid geben, dass ich dann auch da bin..


----------



## tknauth (28. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> will einer zufällig nen albert oder nobby nic (größergleich 2.25, falt) loswerden?



Frag mal Pittus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teekay (28. Februar 2008)

Wenn wir jetztschon bei dem Thema sind: Wer möchte gerne was los werden... Ihr habt nicht zufällig noch ein 28" Hinterrad mit SSP-geeigneter 126 mm Nabe rumliegen?
Mein Stadtbike hat nämlich so'nen shice Uni-Glide Freilauf, da passt nix drauf. Einzige kostengünstige Variante wäre, die Kassette einfach drauf zu lassen und nur die Schaltwerke abzubauen - iss aber nicht so richtich schön... Und mit der Kettenlinie bin ich dann auch nicht flexibel.


----------



## checkb (28. Februar 2008)

Ick habe 2 NN ( ca. 500km ) in 2,25 =22,50 Euro. 

checkb


----------



## r0ckZ (28. Februar 2008)

ich brauch nur einen - geht dit auch? ^^


----------



## r0ckZ (28. Februar 2008)

paket nummer eins ist da


----------



## BikersLady (28. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> paket nummer eins ist da




Endlich mal eine super Gabel - dann kann ja die Dämpferpumpe demnächst zuhause bleiben


----------



## r0ckZ (28. Februar 2008)

die kann ich jetzt auch verkaufen ... oder tauscht jemand dämpferpumpe gegen extraharte feder? ^^ tausch gegen die standardfeder wär auch okay


----------



## mr proper (28. Februar 2008)

Erledigt Sry.


----------



## checkb (28. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ich brauch nur einen - geht dit auch? ^^



Dufte Gabel.  Du willst doch nicht den NN für diese Forke benutzen?

checkb


----------



## r0ckZ (28. Februar 2008)

ich hab ja noch zwei fette reifen, aber 800g brauch ich in brb eigentlich nich


----------



## mete (28. Februar 2008)

Teekay schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetztschon bei dem Thema sind: Wer möchte gerne was los werden... Ihr habt nicht zufällig noch ein 28" Hinterrad mit SSP-geeigneter 126 mm Nabe rumliegen?
> Mein Stadtbike hat nämlich so'nen shice Uni-Glide Freilauf, da passt nix drauf. Einzige kostengünstige Variante wäre, die Kassette einfach drauf zu lassen und nur die Schaltwerke abzubauen - iss aber nicht so richtich schön... Und mit der Kettenlinie bin ich dann auch nicht flexibel.



Auf Uniglide passt jedes normale Shimano- Ritzel druff (DX), einzig und allein der Abschluss muss entweder mit dem Abschlussritzel erfolgen, oder man macht einen BSA- Lagerring (Rechtsgewinde) von einem alten Innenlager drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (28. Februar 2008)

> paket nummer eins ist da






Da ist doch was Rotes, was hab' ich gewonnen ?


----------



## r0ckZ (28. Februar 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Da ist doch was Rotes, was hab' ich gewonnen ?


Sie wurden auserwählt, mir mit ihren Utensilien dabei zu helfen, den Gabelkonus aufzuschlagen, den Steuersatz einzupressen und mir beim Lacken zu helfen 

Roten Nagellack hab ich jetzt schon mal von meiner Schester organiklaut.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (29. Februar 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> Endlich mal eine super Gabel - dann kann ja die Dämpferpumpe demnächst zuhause bleiben



Keine plöden Sprüche hier, wenn die GS5 von Steiner wieder zurück ist, dann machts sie es wieder, wie vor r0ckZ Basteleien 

bis denne,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## BikersLady (29. Februar 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Keine plöden Sprüche hier, wenn die GS5 von Steiner wieder zurück ist, dann machts sie es wieder, wie vor r0ckZ Basteleien
> 
> bis denne,
> sundaydrive+r



sorry - ich vergass Votec zu würdigen   

Wenn wir schon beim kaufen/verkaufen sind - will jemand mein blödes Auto kaufen? Allerdings ohne Airbags, die sie mir heute Nacht entwendet haben.....grrrr    
Schon wieder Kohle weg die fürs Bike gedacht war


----------



## Teekay (29. Februar 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Auf Uniglide passt jedes normale Shimano- Ritzel druff (DX), einzig und allein der Abschluss muss entweder mit dem Abschlussritzel erfolgen, oder man macht einen BSA- Lagerring (Rechtsgewinde) von einem alten Innenlager drauf.


 
OK, haste Recht.
...aber Abschlußritzel als Lockring ist fast genauso unschön, wie die komplette Kassette drauf zulassen. Stimmt aber, würde gehen.
Das mit dem BSA-Lagerring hatte ich auch schon gelesen und mich danach in einem Shop erkundigt. Gibt es wohl nur mit komplettem Lager und war daher preislich uninteressant. Hätte meine Eingangsfrage also lauten sollen:"...wer hat ein Laufrad oder einen alten BSA-Lagerring..."  

Hat sich aber nun ersma erledigt, da mir r0ckZ sein altes Hinterrad überlassen hat und ich nun mit einer HG-Nabe experimentieren kann.
Wenn jetzt noch jemand Spacer 'n 17er oder 18er-Ritzel rumliegen hat...her damit (hätt ick r0ckZ ja auch mal drauf ansprechen können - verpeilt!  )


----------



## r0ckZ (29. Februar 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Keine plöden Sprüche hier, wenn die GS5 von Steiner wieder zurück ist, dann machts sie es wieder, wie vor r0ckZ Basteleien
> 
> bis denne,
> sundaydrive+r


pfff .. vor meinen basteleien hatte das ding 80mm von gesollten 140 und vieeeel zu hart auch mit 0bar auf beiden seiten


----------



## souldriver (29. Februar 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> Allerdings ohne Airbags, die sie mir heute Nacht entwendet haben.....grrrr


Unfassbar!


----------



## mete (29. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Sie wurden auserwählt, mir mit ihren Utensilien dabei zu helfen, den Gabelkonus aufzuschlagen, den Steuersatz einzupressen und mir beim Lacken zu helfen
> 
> Roten Nagellack hab ich jetzt schon mal von meiner Schwester organiklaut.



Na juhuuuuuu 



BikersLady schrieb:


> sorry - ich vergass Votec zu würdigen
> 
> Wenn wir schon beim kaufen/verkaufen sind - will jemand mein blödes Auto kaufen? Allerdings ohne Airbags, die sie mir heute Nacht entwendet haben.....grrrr  :ma:
> Schon wieder Kohle weg die fürs Bike gedacht war



Wer soll denn das kaufen, ohne Airbag fährt so ein Auto doch gar nicht


----------



## Runterrauf (29. Februar 2008)

... Das müssen Kupfer oder Eisen-Airbags gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikersLady (29. Februar 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Wer soll denn das kaufen, ohne Airbag fährt so ein Auto doch gar nicht



naja sie waren wenigstens so nett und haben echt nur die Dinger ausgebaut. Fahren tut es noch einwandfrei. sieht nur krass aus


----------



## mr proper (29. Februar 2008)

Scheese wie bitte soll man sich dagegen noch schützen. Mein Beileid.
Is wenigstenst sonnst alles heile(allso von wegen Einbruchsschpuren) ich mein so n Seitenfenster, oder zerstörtes Schloss is ja zb och nich billig. 
Die armen Biketeile, die jetz in den Händlerregalen dahin Vegitieren müßen.
Mist sowat is nich fair.


----------



## hobbes58 (1. März 2008)

Scheisswetterbeschäftigung:


----------



## grege (1. März 2008)

Welch entzückendes Stilleben. 

Wetterbericht für morgen: 19°, Sonne, 0% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit...




... alerdings in Alcudia, Baleares.


----------



## JayPKay (1. März 2008)

grege schrieb:


> Welch entzückendes Stilleben.
> 
> Wetterbericht für morgen: 19°, Sonne, 0% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit...
> 
> ...


 
Unverschämtheit...

...schäm dich


----------



## jasper (1. März 2008)

pf. ich find das wetter geil. da macht´s doch wenigstens richtig spaß laufen zu gehen. oder schwucken ist auch klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (1. März 2008)

deswegen kommst du morgen auch mit, ne


----------



## jasper (1. März 2008)

es gibt für meine kneifferei zur zeit nen ganz pragmatischen grund:
ich muss am 8.3. ne hausarbeit abgeben und hab bislang 2,5 seiten.
seit den semester"ferien" habe ich schon zwei geschrieben und wenn ich die o.g. abgegeben habe muss ich auch nur noch eine weitere schreiben. bis ostern.
ich hab einfach im moment keine zeit für derlei spirenzchen.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (1. März 2008)

Jasper, dabei wär es doch mal wieder wirklich nett Dich bei ner Tour zu sehen... naja, die ganzen Hausarbeiten sind wohl auch mal vorbei.

Hab auch noch bissel Senf hier für diesen Thread - ich hatte letztens extra fürs Technik Training Protektoren gekauft - nu bin ich gerade vorhin beim Dachbodenstöbern auf einige Motorradutensilien gestossen, naja den Helm empfinde ich zu schwer fürs Spaß-haben, auch die Jacke ist schwer - enthält aber gleich Protektoren für Schulter und Ellenbogen, ob man sowas anziehen könnte im Harz bei unserer Sauerei? Dazu gibts nützliches Anbaugut für die Jacke, wie Kapuze, 2 Fingerhandschuhe, Wechselkragen und warmes Innenfutter + viele Taschen 







2. Endlich gehts mal wieder sichtbar mit dem Schwuckenprojekt vorwärts. So siehts derzeit aus und ich vermute mal, daß das Rad incl. noch fehlende Parts next week an den Zusammenbauer gehen wird - letztlich fehlen noch die Pedale und der Sattel, beides ist aber zu mir unterwegs:






Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## jasper (1. März 2008)

du hast´s doch schon fast zusammengebaut, warum willst du das für die restlichen kinkerlitzchen noch weggeben?
wird mal zeit für nen bastelkurs 

btw, ja, würd auch gern mal wieder mitfahren!


----------



## checkb (1. März 2008)

@proper

Lass uns emo sein.


----------



## JayPKay (1. März 2008)

"lol..rofl.."


----------



## mr proper (1. März 2008)

Dit sind die doch..., ja genau, wie geil, ick schmeiß mich weg 
Ehrlich ick kann nich mehr... die geilen Schals.
Sindy kenn ick die kommt aus Stuttgart nich aus Krfeld Glab Dennis hat die Nr. von der 

Gibs eigentlich Emofachgeschäfte mit solchen Schals und Klingen in allen möglichen Farben Aber vor allem Schwarz weiß 

Wir brauchen noch Zeit, Lol Rofel lup.... Ick kann nich mehr jetz mach ich erst ma mein Fernseher an.


----------



## jasper (1. März 2008)

solche feudel sind gemeinhin als palästinensertücher bekannt.
siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kufiya


----------



## r0ckZ (2. März 2008)




----------



## r0ckZ (3. März 2008)

so, paket nümäreau (^^) deux ist da





also ich kann besser einspeichen als die machinen von poison. nippel voll zerkratzt und ein schöner seitenschlag ...
na wenigstens wars ordentlich billig

jetzt fehlt nur noch die basis für das alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (3. März 2008)

hat hier einer bei der molronda zB so viel abgenommen, dass er zufälligerweise meine standardfeder der pike gegen ne harte tauschen möchte?
irgendwie deprimierend, dass man von sram als fett eingestuft wird


----------



## Chris82 (3. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> hat hier einer bei der molronda zB so viel abgenommen, dass er zufälligerweise meine standardfeder der pike gegen ne harte tauschen möchte?
> irgendwie deprimierend, dass man von sram als fett eingestuft wird



Ich versteh nicht recht.
Du willst eine Harte Feder haben?
Was wiegst du? ich bring mit gepäck fast 90 auf die Waage und hatte noch keinen Durchschlag. Ich droppe zwar nichts aber beim hm vernichten lass ich gern auch mal an der alten "Bobbahn" am Brocken das Gas offen stehen und nehme mit was alles kommt.
Probier erstmal die normale Feder.


----------



## r0ckZ (3. März 2008)

jo, mag ne harte haben. wiege nackich morgens 85kg, abends 90  angepeilt sind morgens 90.
und mitschleppen tu ich immer ordentlich viel.
ums durchschlagen gehts kaum, nur fahr ich gerne etwas härtere gabeln, wegen reserven und so.
aber hast schon recht - fahren sollte ich sie wirklich erstmal ...

muss mir durch posten hier ja die zeit vertreiben, bis ich basteln kann ...


----------



## axl65 (3. März 2008)

@rockz: 

Gewichtstechnisch spiele ich in Deiner Liga und fahre die mittelharte Feder und bin wahnsinnig [email protected] hat genausoviel Gewicht und fährt die extraharte [email protected] hat also die normale Feder und fährt auch in unserer Kilo-Klasse.
Nun mach mal was draus!!! 


axl


----------



## r0ckZ (4. März 2008)

was nen tip 
nur hätt ich eigentlich gedacht, dass du und pittus in ner anderen liga als ich rumspielen.
na mal schaun ... werd die gabel sowieso auf 130mm getravelt fahren, dann ist sie ja auch härter


----------



## axl65 (4. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> was nen tip
> nur hätt ich eigentlich gedacht, dass du und pittus in ner anderen liga als ich rumspielen.
> na mal schaun ... werd die gabel sowieso auf 130mm getravelt fahren, dann ist sie ja auch härter




Du holst Dir ne Gabel mit 140 mm Federweg und fährst sie dann getravelt auf 130 mm ??? 
Mit Verlaub aber das ist doch Blödsinn!!!Auf den Gedanken bin ich noch nie gekommen!!!
Entweder 90 oder 140,dazwischen ist nichts!!! 

axl

PSTeste das Teil erstmal mit der Originalfeder,wird Dir gefallen!!!


----------



## r0ckZ (4. März 2008)

auf den gedanken bist du noch nie gekommen, weil die federwegsempfehlung beim lv ja doch breiter gesteckt ist. 
hätte mir auch ne rvl holen können, aber wenns ne pike zum selber preis gibt - y not 
empfohlener federweg bei meinem neuen rahmen 100-130 - also ist was travelbares schon durchaus vernünftig ^^ es gibt auch dirt/street/4x fahrer, die ne pike mit 100 fahren


----------



## axl65 (4. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> auf den gedanken bist du noch nie gekommen, weil die federwegsempfehlung beim lv ja doch breiter gesteckt ist.
> hätte mir auch ne rvl holen können, aber wenns ne pike zum selber preis gibt - y not
> empfohlener federweg bei meinem neuen rahmen 100-130 - also ist was travelbares schon durchaus vernünftig ^^ es gibt auch dirt/street/4x fahrer, die ne pike mit 100 fahren



Aber warum dann der Rahmen???
Du bist doch eher der Typ der es krachen lassen will und finanziell wird der Unterschied doch nicht so groß sein???


----------



## mr proper (4. März 2008)

Rockz du wiegst 85 Alter Schwede dit sieht man dir so gar nich an hätt eher so min 10kg drunter angepeilt, glaub jetz hab ick Angst.
Wenn du so viel wiegst, +die entsprechende Fahrweise berücksichtigt, viele vergessen den Punkt all zu gern, glaub ich och das die Harte jenau richtig is 
Aber wie Axl sagt, auch Geschmackssache, ich bräuchte auch die Harte um das Optimum raus zu holen, dann hab ich noch genügend Reserven, sacke nich durch, nutze trotzdem den vollen FW. Eigentlich die perfeckte Wahl. Hab aber die XFirm (Extra harte) drinn, auch wenn ich mir selber zu 100% zur Harten raten würde. Aber auch teils Geschmackssache.

Pass auf, wenn du die Travelst wird die nich härter! Dat hab ich auch angenommen, das der beim Traveln einfach die Feder staucht. Is aber bei de Stahl nich so, (vlt bei der Luft, weiß ich aber nich) sondern du schraubst die Feder in den (Federgegenhaltkoppf/teller)ka, sprich du stauchst sie nich sondern kürzt sie nur. wenn du die Feder raus hast erkennst du das Prinzip sofort 

Oh ging ja schnell,... ED:
Axl es geht nich nur um FW sondern um Steifigkeit, Bruchsicherheit sprich Haltbarkeit bei entsprechendem Einsatz, und die Möglichkeit später ma auf zu rüsten. Warum 130, Weil zu nem HT Selten eine 160er Gabel passt, fühlt sich blöde an. Aber 130er Gabeln haben eben sellten ne FR Freigabe(Allso die Pike ja seit 2Jahren auch nich mehr, die Ansprüche wachsen )
Trotzdem glaub ich das der Rockz die im Gebirge ganz schnell wieder auf 140 hatt keine Sorge. 

Binn mal gespannt auf die fertige Möre.

Ach und Criss das sind nich unsere Emos, die ham alle keen Schals und och sonst finde Checkb sein Vid beschreibt die kleinen Tierchen sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (4. März 2008)

wegen der ausgewogenen geometrie - kann das ding permanent mit 100m fahren um in brb meinen spaß zu haben, kann dann aber auch mit 130mm in entsprechendem gelände ebenso spaß haben.
wenn du dir den markt an am/enduro/fr/dh-hardtails anschaust, wirst du bemerken, dass die bikes, wo der fw über die 130/140 hinausgeht, du keine touren mehr fahren kannst. schottis cheap trick wäre sicherlich das beste gewesen, nur da gabs schon nen finanziellen unterschied. santa cruz chamäleon oder rocky mountain flow wäre auch das richtige, vielleicht bessere gewesen, nur absolut nicht in meinem preislichen rahmen.
es wird nen freeride-hardtail bei mir und die geometrie sollte mir mit den 130mm ne menge erlauben


----------



## axl65 (4. März 2008)

Ich wünsche Dir einfach nur weiterhin viel Spass mit Deinem Bike!!!!Und ich hoffe wir reiten auch mal wieder zusammen!!! 

axl


----------



## r0ckZ (4. März 2008)

> Rockz du wiegst 85 Alter Schwede dit sieht man dir so gar nich an hätt eher so min 10kg drunter angepeilt, glaub jetz hab ick Angst.


hmnajo, "starker knochenbau", schwimmen, kraftsport, 190cm groß ... kommt schon was zusammen. 5kg mehr könnten dennoch sein ^^



> Wenn du so viel wiegst, +die entsprechende Fahrweise berücksichtigt, viele vergessen den Punkt all zu gern, glaub ich och das die Harte jenau richtig is
> Aber wie Axl sagt, auch Geschmackssache, ich brauchte auch die Harte um das Optimum raus zu holen hab ich noch genügend Reserven, Sacke nich durch, nutze trotzdem den vollen FW eigentlich die Perfeckte Wahl. Hab aber die XFirm (Extra harte) drinn, auch wenn ich mir selber zu 100% zur Harten raten würde. Aber Geschmackssache.


ja die xfirm hatte ich auch angepeilt - empfohlen ab 82kg
zitat m.r.: "Verbaut ist die Serienfeder."
müsste doch dann die "Firm / Blau = 72 - 82 kg" sein, oder?



> Aber pass auf wenn du die Travelst wird die nich härter! Dat hab ich auch angenommen das der beim Traveln einfach die Feder staucht. Is aber bei de Stahl nich so (vlt bei der Luft weiß ich aber nich) sondern du schraubst die Feder in den (Federgegenhaltkoppf/teller)ka, sprich du stauchst sie nich sondern kürzt sie nur. wenn du die Feder raus hast erkennst du das Prinzip sofort


ah okay, danke. hatte das irgendwo so mal gelesen. freu mich schon, die mal auseinander zu nehmen. nur erst will ich das bike aufbauen und mindestens eine fahrt gemacht haben 



> Binn mal gespannt auf die fertige Möre.


ich auch! 
werd morgen mal bei crc anrufen und nachfragen, ob mein geld angekommen ist. hab letzten dienstag überwiesen. und in der betaphase von sepa weiß man ja nicht so


----------



## r0ckZ (4. März 2008)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir einfach nur weiterhin viel Spass mit Deinem Bike!!!!Und ich hoffe wir reiten auch mal wieder zusammen!!!
> 
> axl


hoff ich auch =) mal wieder bock auf n8ride hab ich auf jedenfall und ne ordentliche wochenendtour auch! wetter ist mir auch ziemlich kack egal, auch wenn ich nur scheiß klamotten hab.
nur jetzt ist erstmal wirklich abistress angesagt und ich will regelmäßig wieder schwimmen gehen. ist halt immer nur di. + do. - könnte vielleicht den verein wechseln ... aber offiziell bin ich eh kein mitglied mehr und komm aber immer noch umsonst rein ^^

das tolle an fahrrädern ist ja, dass man die teile meist relativ einfach tauschen kann.
deswegen hab ich mich im endeffekt auch für die leicht teurere pike entschieden, weil die mich wegen der großen verstellbarkeit und anwendungsgebiets wohl etwas länger begleiten wird.


----------



## mr proper (4. März 2008)

http://www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/dirt-team/flying-nutbars/dirt-1231117.html
Was is das den für ne kranke Schei$e


----------



## r0ckZ (7. März 2008)

maaaan ... lagerstatus war falsch ... jetzt muss der rahmen erst noch geschweißt werden und nach berlin verschifft werden ...

und wieso hat an der duke und der gs5 ne 190er scheibe mit adapter nr 15 gepasst und jetzt nicht mehr? 
na ja ... dann halt so ...





hat einer vielleicht 2 von diesen gaaanz dünnen m6 unterlegscheiben? ^^
hab schon alle verbretzelt und es schleift immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (7. März 2008)

Ne Bremse die ne IS2000 Aufnahme hat ist aber auch Mist!
Und dann anpassen durch Unterlegscheiben, das macht doch keinen spass!


----------



## mete (7. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> maaaan ... lagerstatus war falsch ... jetzt muss der rahmen erst noch geschweißt werden und nach berlin verschifft werden ...
> 
> und wieso hat an der duke und der gs5 ne 190er scheibe mit adapter nr 15 gepasst und jetzt nicht mehr?
> na ja ... dann halt so ...
> ...



Das mag daran liegen, dass der Votec- Adapter auf den Tachrohren verschiebbar ist und man so jegliche Kombination irgendwie anpassen kann, nehme ich an. IS- Scheibchen habe ich auch noch in verschiedenen Dicken, die Art der montage ist zwar umständlicher, aber wenn es einmal eingestellt ist, dann funktioniert es auch im Gegensatz zu PM


----------



## r0ckZ (7. März 2008)

> Das mag daran liegen, dass der Votec- Adapter auf den Tachrohren verschiebbar ist und man so jegliche Kombination irgendwie anpassen kann, nehme ich an.


nö ^^ nüscht verschiebbar
hatte einfach so gepasst. hatte mich auch gewundert. adapter 15 und 190er scheibe ran - tada

nr. 15 ist vr 210, hr 190
also +30

wenns beim votec geklappt hat, dann müsste 160er statt 180er scheibe wie bei der duke adapterlos sein. also schlussfolgerung - 180 bei der pike adapterlos. aber wieso funzt dann der a2z adapter 160-203 ...
ein wirrwarr



> IS- Scheibchen habe ich auch noch in verschiedenen Dicken, die Art der montage ist zwar umständlicher, aber wenn es einmal eingestellt ist, dann funktioniert es auch im Gegensatz zu PM


und wieder nen grund mehr, zu dir zu fahren ... wird langsam peinlich .. die todoliste wächst.
funzen tuts zwar erstmal - schleift halt nen bisschen - aber denke, dass sich die alten beläge erstmal an die neue scheibe gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## twobeers (7. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> hmnajo, "starker knochenbau", schwimmen, kraftsport, 190cm groß ... kommt schon was zusammen. 5kg mehr könnten dennoch sein ^^



190 bin ich auch, versuche aber von den knapp 90 wieder runter zu kommen. Bekommt den Knien beim Laufen besser... und wenn Du ne harte Gabel haben willst, nimm ne Starrgabel!

Twobeers


----------



## hobbes58 (7. März 2008)

Sacht ma: Ich suche einen Karton, um einen Fahrradrahmen zu verschicken. Kennt jemand einen Radladen oder eine andere Quelle wo passende Kartons über sind?! Oder hat zufällig einer einen rumliegen und brauch ihn nicht?


----------



## mete (7. März 2008)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Sacht ma: Ich suche einen Karton, um einen Fahrradrahmen zu verschicken. Kennt jemand einen Radladen oder eine andere Quelle wo passende Kartons über sind?! Oder hat zufällig einer einen rumliegen und brauch ihn nicht?



Hab' ich auch  . Ansonsten kannste die Schönhauser hoch und runter fahren, da sind z.B. Bikeside und Bike- Mailorder, zumindest letztere haben immer riesige Kartonberge herumstehen .


----------



## mete (7. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> nö ^^ nüscht verschiebbar
> hatte einfach so gepasst. hatte mich auch gewundert. adapter 15 und 190er scheibe ran - tada
> 
> nr. 15 ist vr 210, hr 190
> ...



Du sprichst aber bei beiden Gabeln von derselben Bremse, oder? Ansonsten haben manche Gabeln mit mehr Federweg von Haus aus die Aufnahme für größere Discs ausgelegt (also IS ist ja normalerweise vorn für 160mm, bei meiner Dorado ist das kleinste montierbare dennoch eine 200er Scheibe, weil die Gabel einen IS+ 40mm Mount hat..).


----------



## r0ckZ (7. März 2008)

twobeers schrieb:


> 190 bin ich auch, versuche aber von den knapp 90 wieder runter zu kommen. Bekommt den Knien beim Laufen besser... und wenn Du ne harte Gabel haben willst, nimm ne Starrgabel!
> 
> Twobeers


ich lauf ja nicht und wills auch nicht 
och 90 wärn schon noch okay, wenns kein fett ist

und versuch mal ne starrgabel mit soner krassen einbauhöhe zu finden  



mete schrieb:


> Du sprichst aber bei beiden Gabeln von derselben Bremse, oder? Ansonsten haben manche Gabeln mit mehr Federweg von Haus aus die Aufnahme für größere Discs ausgelegt (also IS ist ja normalerweise vorn für 160mm, bei meiner Dorado ist das kleinste montierbare dennoch eine 200er Scheibe, weil die Gabel einen IS+ 40mm Mount hat..).



ja - gleiche bremse, gleicher adapter
die dorado mit +40 - geil! ich finde dieses adaptergedöns immer urst hässlich


ot (wenns sowas hier gibt in dem thread)
ich fahr grad zum einkaufen, seh auf der staße stau (woran man sich ja nun gewöhnen kann ...) und ne baustelle links.
ich denk mir - lässte dich nich lumpen und fährste da lang
plötzlich schau ich nach unten und bäääm




irgendwie konnte ich trotz pedalhaken abspringen und da drüber ^^
nur vorbau bisschen verdreht, rest ist okay (vielleicht mal wieder nen paar kratzer mehr ...)


----------



## mr proper (7. März 2008)

Man möge es kaum glauben, aber manchmal, allso ganz selten, gibs ein Grund für so ne Absperrung 

Aber warum ich eigentlich noch ma dazwischen rabarbern muß mein neues Outfitt fürn Sommer


----------



## konameester (7. März 2008)

mr proper schrieb:


> Man möge es kaum glauben, aber manchmal, allso ganz selten, gibs ein Grund für so ne Absperrung
> 
> Aber warum ich eigentlich noch ma dazwischen rabarbern muß mein neues Outfitt fürn Sommer



Wieviel haste denn für dit traurige Gesicht bezahlt????  
..oder hat Dich etwa ein Eichhörnchen gefrickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (7. März 2008)

mr proper schrieb:


> Man möge es kaum glauben, aber manchmal, allso ganz selten, gibs ein Grund für so ne Absperrung
> 
> Aber warum ich eigentlich noch ma dazwischen rabarbern muß mein neues Outfitt fürn Sommer



Mhh Oakley, RF, Fox, O'neil nicht kleckern sondern klotzen, der Kollege hat scheinbar richtig lang da.  

Hast es Dir ehrlich mit harter Maloche verdient.  

checkb


----------



## axl65 (7. März 2008)

RESPEKT !!!
@proper in Nadelstreifen !!!  

axl


----------



## Chris82 (8. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Bikeside



IS SEIT EINEM JAHR TOT


----------



## mete (8. März 2008)

Chris82 schrieb:


> IS SEIT EINEM JAHR TOT



 sorry, ich war schon lange nicht mehr da...aber da gibt es ja dann noch genug andere....


----------



## checkb (8. März 2008)

Chris82 schrieb:


> IS SEIT EINEM JAHR TOT



Was nach dem Umzug zu erwarten war und auch kein grosser Verlust für die Berliner Szene ist.

Hobbes,

ich habe einen Karton im Keller, da war die Lefty drin verpackt. 

checkb


----------



## hobbes58 (8. März 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Was nach dem Umzug zu erwarten war und auch kein grosser Verlust für die Berliner Szene ist.
> 
> Hobbes,
> 
> ...



Wie groß ist denn der Karton einer Lefty? Da muss ja mindestens noch ne Righty mit drin sein, damit da ein Rahmen reinpassen könnte! Oder hing an der Lefty noch ein neues Scalpel?! 

Wenn alles klappt, hat sundaydriver ein Karton für mich! Ich liebe dieses Forum!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. März 2008)

A pro pos Schwuckenprojekt - Factory und ich wollten ja eigentlich das große Gartenhaus aufbauen - naja, fertig wurde das kleine Kinderspielhaus und die Picknickbank dazu UND fast fertig (sorry r0ckZ & Illu, aber Factory hat heute so danach gebettelt und ich konnte ihm nach dem Häuseraufbau die Bitte nicht abschlagen):












Die Frage wäre jetzt wieder mal, was noch fehlt - dem geübten Auge sollte es nicht entgehen - die Finalisierung des Schwuckenprojekts ist dem Ende sehr nahe, aber noch nicht da. Alle wichtigen Teile liegen hier bzw. sind schon verbaut, dennoch fehlt wie immer "Kleinkram" - dennoch konnten Factory & ich heute schon jeweils eine kleine Proberunde drehen.

bis denne,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## mr proper (9. März 2008)

Umwerfer, 2Flaschenhalter. ev Züge und Zughüllen für die Schaltungen o. Schaltung vorn (kann man schlecht erkennen ob hinten schon dran sind oder nich).


Ps:Klug*******rmodus on: natürlich noch dann die metalernen Endkappen für die Züge, und die Abschlußkappen, gedichtet oder nich, für die Zughüllen

Und n Sattelschnellspanner für Verblockte Trails.


----------



## Chris82 (9. März 2008)

Und Das Lenkerband


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (9. März 2008)

schutzbleche, reflektoren, gepäckträger, klingel.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. März 2008)

Proper war bisher am nächsten dran - Jasper ganz weit weg 

bis denne,
sundaygartenhausaufbauer


----------



## r0ckZ (9. März 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> schutzbleche, reflektoren, gepäckträger, klingel.


nicht zu vergessen der dynamo

man man man .. ich bin sowas von schraubgeil und dann kommt der factory  der soll mal lieber an seinem eigenen basteln anstatt es einzuschicken ^^

und b2gitane: dreh ma den vorbau um


----------



## doctor worm (9. März 2008)

charme!


----------



## checkb (9. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen der dynamo
> 
> man man man .. ich bin sowas von schraubgeil und dann kommt der factory  der soll mal lieber an seinem eigenen basteln anstatt es einzuschicken ^^
> 
> und b2gitane: dreh ma den vorbau um



Suchst Du einen Schülerjob?

checkb


----------



## Pittus (9. März 2008)

ein paar richtig mörderharte Flats, Schneebesen sind Sch... 

Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (9. März 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Suchst Du einen Schülerjob?
> 
> checkb




ich such ein..


----------



## r0ckZ (9. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325028

und deswegen geh ich jetzt mit nem fetten grinsen auch ohne harzritt ins bett


----------



## checkb (9. März 2008)

Illuminus schrieb:


> ich such ein..



Du warst zu langsam.  

checkb


----------



## Illuminus (10. März 2008)

wie zulangsam? hab doch gleich danach was hingeschrieben... schweinerei!


----------



## r0ckZ (10. März 2008)

shit


----------



## ollo (10. März 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> charme!



korrrrrrrekt .....einfach zuwenig Stahl am Bike  

gruß ollo


PS: das Körbchen fehlt


----------



## ollo (10. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> shit




ne verbogen , sieht man doch


----------



## factoryltd (10. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen der dynamo
> 
> man man man .. ich bin sowas von schraubgeil und dann kommt der factory  der soll mal lieber an seinem eigenen basteln anstatt es einzuschicken ^^
> 
> und b2gitane: dreh ma den vorbau um



Ist ne Garantiewartung du kleiner Schüler , außerdem hast du ja mit dein ssp ja wohl genug zu tun.


----------



## jasper (10. März 2008)

was war denn los? zu starker antritt?


----------



## r0ckZ (10. März 2008)

keine Ahnung .. wohl eher nicht.
die wirkenden Kräfte wären beim Bremsen aber höher, würd ich mal sagen.
ach kaka ...

mete hat wohl nen lösungsansatz ... wenns nich mehr zu retten ist, bau ik mir mein sspmtb wie proper mit der nabe in nen fixes mit stadtschlappen um - und wieder dicker übersetzung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teekay (10. März 2008)

Na nun erzähl mal wie du diese hässliche Krümmung in den Hinterbau bekommen hast. 

Mit dem Fixie den Bordstein doch nicht hoch gekommen?


----------



## mr proper (11. März 2008)

Schnelles kurzes Leben würde ich sagen Man Rockz, ich denk du hast keene Knete, da kannste dit doch nich einfach so kaput machen.
Schade drumm wenn du noch ne Stargabel fürn MTB hast ich hab noch n richtig allten häßlichen Checker pig Rahmen hier, mit Cantie Aufnahme und sonst nix 
Schenk ick dir denke aber da brauchst du wieder noch zu viel um was komplettes draus zu machen 

An sonsten freu ich mir das es so langsam wieder warm wird, Fahrrad putzen nach Sonnenuntergang ohne frieren und zittern.


----------



## r0ckZ (11. März 2008)

mr proper schrieb:


> Schnelles kurzes Leben würde ich sagen Man Rockz, ich denk du hast keene Knete, da kannste dit doch nich einfach so kaput machen.
> Schade drumm wenn du noch ne Stargabel fürn MTB hast ich hab noch n richtig allten häßlichen Checker pig Rahmen hier, mit Cantie Aufnahme und sonst nix
> Schenk ick dir denke aber da brauchst du wieder noch zu viel um was komplettes draus zu machen


wenn der horizontale ausfallenden hat, würd ich sofort sagen, dass ich ihn nehme. aber is bestimmt son 16" frauenfahrrad 

@teekay: nene .. glaube rumalbern auf suff .. aber wirklich kA ... noch lässts sichs fahren damit


----------



## Teekay (12. März 2008)

@ mete: TOOL


----------



## mete (12. März 2008)

Teekay schrieb:


> @ mete: TOOL



jo, kann man sich mal anhören.
Qualität aus dem Hause Shimano..., oder aus 44 mach 38:


----------



## jasper (12. März 2008)

jau, an meiner 08er xt kurbel hatte ich am kleinen blatt (!!!!!!) nach zwei monaten zwei zähne weniger. die male, die ich in der zeit aufs kleine blatt geschaltet hab, kann man echt an einer hand abzählen.


----------



## mete (12. März 2008)

Hmmm..ich kann mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht erklären, die Zähne sind ja nicht einmal an den Schaltweichen ausgebrochen und vom Aufsetzen kann das auch nicht sein, da ja auch Zähne fehlen, wo ursprünglich die Kurbel hinzeigt, das Blatt habe ich im Dezember neu eingebaut, hat also vielleicht ein bisl mehr als 2t km runter, was ja auch nicht wirklich viel ist...


----------



## jasper (12. März 2008)

keine ahnung, schlecht ausgehärtet oder so, die bruchstellen sehen jedenfalls materialfehler-mäßig aus bei mir.


----------



## mete (12. März 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> keine ahnung, schlecht ausgehärtet oder so, die bruchstellen sehen jedenfalls materialfehler-mäßig aus bei mir.



Das ist wohl nur Druckguss, aber die Blätter sind ja einzeln auch nicht gerade billig, das ist ja fast wie ein Totalschaden für die Kurbel, wenn die mal hinüber sind (zumindest bei der Hone), aber ick hab' ja doch noch ein Plätzchen dafür jefunden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (12. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> jo, kann man sich mal anhören.
> Qualität aus dem Hause Shimano..., oder aus 44 mach 38


das musst du jetzt aber mit nem kleineren ritzel ausgleichen 

das versuch mal im singlespeedforum zu erklären - dass 42:16 & 38:16 die gleiche übersetzung ist


----------



## mete (12. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> das musst du jetzt aber mit nem kleineren ritzel ausgleichen
> 
> das versuch mal im singlespeedforum zu erklären - dass 42:16 & 38:16 die gleiche übersetzung ist



Genau, nächstes Mal brech' ich einfach ein paar Zähne raus, wenn ich ein kleineres Blatt brauche...


----------



## Chris82 (12. März 2008)

Hier für alle die mal ein richtiger Kerl sein wollen.

Für alle richtigen Kerle die ihr eigenes KLIMA haben wollen UND damit es keine Ausrede mehr bei schlechtem Wetter gibt.
Ich hab ehrlich über legt mir das ding zu kaufen und beim nächsten N8Ride damit aufzu kreuzen.


----------



## checkb (12. März 2008)

Chris,

du bist der GEILSTE.       

Voll emo, checkb


----------



## konameester (13. März 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> keine ahnung, schlecht ausgehärtet oder so, die bruchstellen sehen jedenfalls materialfehler-mäßig aus bei mir.



Du hast einfach durch dit viele Schwimmen zu stramme Schenkel bekommen! Da kann das Material doch nüscht dafür 

Hatte mal ähnlich viel Kraft und habe regelmäßig meine Ketten gesprengt


----------



## jasper (13. März 2008)

lol. um mit dem kleinen kb per muskelkraft für zahnausfall zu sorgen müsste man das hinterrad wohl in nen schraubstock einspannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (17. März 2008)

sowas muss blöde für die anderen sein  Klick


----------



## PiratPilot (17. März 2008)

ohne Worte...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. März 2008)

Ich wollt es jetzt nur nochmal kund tun - die Schwucke ist finalisiert  und wartet jetzt nur noch auf die Jungfernfahrt - 8,7kg bringt sie auf die Waage, mag wahrscheinlich nicht das Optimum sein, aber zum gepflegten Schweben über den Asphalt sollte es wohl ausreichen.

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## Illuminus (23. März 2008)

.. ne echte schwucke muss 10kg wiegen und von dynamics kommen


----------



## sundaydrive+r (23. März 2008)

...bin dann heute das erste Mal bei leichtem Schneetreiben, aber dennoch trockenen Straßen 2x durch die Gegend geschwuckt - meine Erwartungen waren wohl etwas höher, was das "schweben" über den Asphalt betrifft... naja.

Ähm und dann sollte ich mich mit Dir Illu, Schmadde und Hatti mal zu ner kleinen Schwuckentour verabreden... und sagt nur nich dem Twobeers Bescheid, sonst wird das ne Kamikazesache für mich 

bis denne,
die sundayschwucke


----------



## schmadde (23. März 2008)

So in etwa drei Monaten bin ich dann dabei, wenn mein Schlüsselbein wieder zusammengewachsen ist. Bei meinem bis dahin entstehenden Trainingsrückstand kannst Du Dir auch ganz sicher sein, dass ich Dir nicht davonfahren werde...

Viel Spass beim Fahren, die RR-Saison wird wohl erst in ein paar Wochen eröffnet werden, wenn ich mir das Wetter so angucke.

Kennt eigentlich jemand von Euch eine nicht allzuteuere MTB Starrgabel, die nicht furchtbar schwer ist? Was ich bisher gefunden habe, wiegt fast 1kg oder noch mehr oder kostet weit über 100  Sonderlich stabil muss sie nicht sein, ist nur für die Stadt. Muss für nen Rahmen passen, der für 100mm Federweg ausgelegt ist.


----------



## r0ckZ (23. März 2008)

surly instigator oder pugsley (wohl eher .. http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=18061)
oder kinesis maxlight?

//egay.de: artikelnummer 140215633563
n hunni und unter deinen gewünschten 1000g ...


kannst dir natürlich auch einfach ne grottige federgabel holen - die sind teilweise billiger ^^ (aber halt schwerer)


----------



## mr proper (24. März 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGdXcitOUzY
Irgend wem hab ich doch ma von dem DH Hund erzählt


----------



## twobeers (25. März 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> ... und sagt nur nich dem Twobeers Bescheid, sonst wird das ne Kamikazesache für mich
> 
> bis denne,
> die sundayschwucke



Habs gelesen und werde unangekündigt am Start sein.

Twobeers


----------



## schmadde (25. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> surly instigator oder pugsley (wohl eher .. http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=18061)
> oder kinesis maxlight?
> 
> //egay.de: artikelnummer 140215633563
> ...


Instigator wiegt ne Tonne. Warum sind die MTB-Gabeln denn alle so schwer? Meine Rennradgabel wiegt 450g und ist alles andere als Leichtbau. Da sollte man doch für unter 100 ne MTB-Gabel mit 7-800g finden, oder täusch ich mich da? Selbst diese Pace-Carbongabel ist bleischwer und kostet >200. Im Moment tendiere ich zur Kinesis Maxlight. Die hat aber scheinbar nur 430mm Einbauhöhe, der Rahmen ist für ca. 480mm ausgelegt. Oder doch ne Reba SL? Kostet halt 300, aber vielleicht ists besser mit dem frisch zusammengewachsenen Schlüsselbein erstmal vorne gefedert unterwegs zu sein...

Hat jemand noch Teile-Tipps? Bekomme bald einen Voodoo Bokor und will ein MTB-Fixie oder SSP für die Stadt und leichtes Gelände draus machen, soll um die 9kg rauskommen bzw. wenn gefedert dann unter 10. Grösste Fragezeichen sind bei mir noch die Kurbel, Felgen. Steuersatz und Reifen. Aber keine Tuning-Teile, soll ja bezahlbar bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (25. März 2008)

bei dem Vergleich von Starr zu Federgabel, ist auch zu berücksichtigen, dass man ne Federgabel auch immer mit Sag fährt, demnach entspricht die Einbauhöhe einer 450mm Starrgabel einer 100mm Federgabel die sonst 30mm höher baut!
Ansonsten schau mal hier
oder hier


----------



## Boerge (25. März 2008)

Die Kinesis Maxlight kommt auf ca 740g. Bei BMO kriegst du sie für 89Tacken - ist zwar nicht so stylish wie Pace und Konsorten, aber wesentlich stabiler.


----------



## r0ckZ (25. März 2008)

juchuuu - es ist ein großes paket gekommen.

endlich

die engländer sind auf jedenfall nicht wirklich bemüht gewesen, das ganze schnell hinter sich zu bringen..

geordert habe ich am 26.02 - am 27 war das geld dank SEPA schon bei ihnen. die tage vergingen ins land, emails oä wurden nicht beantwortet und man wurde auch nicht informiert. der lieferstatus des artikels änderte sich täglich und immer zu meinen ungunsten. als ich bestellte, war er "in stock" ...

am 18.03 (...) dann die bestätigung des versands

bestellhistorie
 18-03-2008  	 12:27  	Belfast Central Depot  	On route to hub
 19-03-2008  	 01:49  	International Hub  	Arrived at outward Office of Exchange
 19-03-2008  	 01:55  	International Hub  	Export item accepted into network
 19-03-2008  	 20:02  	Delivery Agent - GERMANY  	Arrived at destination country
 19-03-2008  	 20:03  	Delivery Agent - GERMANY  	Left origin country
 20-03-2008  	 06:26  	Delivery Agent - GERMANY  	Arrived at destination country
 20-03-2008  	 07:05  	Delivery Agent - GERMANY  	Out for delivery
 20-03-2008  	 17:44  	Delivery Agent - GERMANY  	Held in depot - Business closed
 20-03-2008  	 19:11  	Delivery Agent - GERMANY  	Parcel in warehouse
 25-03-2008  	 05:53  	Delivery Agent - GERMANY  	Arrived at destination country
 25-03-2008  	 05:57  	Delivery Agent - GERMANY  	Out for delivery

blöde feiertage ...

nun ja - alle teile sind jetzt da und ich fahr jetzt erstmal konus aufschlagen und steuersatz einpressen









dann wirds ja anscheinend doch was mit harz und vor dem stop des WP mit paar pünktchens


----------



## PiratPilot (25. März 2008)

Wattn dit? GT-Klon?


----------



## twobeers (25. März 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Instigator wiegt ne Tonne. Warum sind die MTB-Gabeln denn alle so schwer? Meine Rennradgabel wiegt 450g und ist alles andere als Leichtbau. Da sollte man doch für unter 100 ne MTB-Gabel mit 7-800g finden, oder täusch ich mich da? Selbst diese Pace-Carbongabel ist bleischwer und kostet >200. Im Moment tendiere ich zur Kinesis Maxlight. Die hat aber scheinbar nur 430mm Einbauhöhe, der Rahmen ist für ca. 480mm ausgelegt. Oder doch ne Reba SL? Kostet halt 300, aber vielleicht ists besser mit dem frisch zusammengewachsenen Schlüsselbein erstmal vorne gefedert unterwegs zu sein...
> 
> Hat jemand noch Teile-Tipps? Bekomme bald einen Voodoo Bokor und will ein MTB-Fixie oder SSP für die Stadt und leichtes Gelände draus machen, soll um die 9kg rauskommen bzw. wenn gefedert dann unter 10. Grösste Fragezeichen sind bei mir noch die Kurbel, Felgen. Steuersatz und Reifen. Aber keine Tuning-Teile, soll ja bezahlbar bleiben.



Meine schwarze Stahlgabel liegt ungenutzt im Keller. 700g, 39,5 cm Einbauhöhe, Schaft 21 cm, Gegenwert eine Kiste Bier. Bin selber ein Jahr problemlos (vor allem in der Stadt) damit gefahren.

Twobeers


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. März 2008)

twobeers schrieb:


> Meine schwarze Stahlgabel liegt ungenutzt im Keller. 700g, 39,5 cm Einbauhöhe, Schaft 21 cm, Gegenwert eine Kiste Bier. Bin selber ein Jahr problemlos (vor allem in der Stadt) damit gefahren.
> 
> Twobeers



Geht auch Sternburger   

bis denne,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## twobeers (25. März 2008)

Hab selber lange genug Sternburger hergestellt. Solange es kein Export ist und frisch aus der Anlage - kein Problem. Nur Berliner und Flens mag ich nicht.

Wieso, brauchst Du auch eine Gabel? Sieh lieber zu, das Du anfängst zu schweben!

Twobeers


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. März 2008)

Also alle Biertrinker, die ich kenne, meinten Sternburger wäre abscheulich - allerdings sind die meisten auch solche "hippen" Becks Trinker - nu gut, ich hab selbst ja keene Ahnung, evtl. könnte man sich mit mir über Ginger Ale oder Malzbier unterhalten...

Ne Gabel brauch ick erstmal nich, der Freerider wird gegen Ende des Jahres wieder zusammen gesetzt, nur der wird irgendwas zwischen 140 und 160 kriegen, aber nen Flasch Bier kann ich Dir gern mal ausgeben, wenn wir wieder mal zusammen touren, ob mit oder ohne Schwucke ist egal 

bis denne,
sundaydrive+r

PS.: Bin am Sonntag übrigens schon nen paar Kilometerchen mit dem leichten gefahren.


----------



## jasper (25. März 2008)

sterni ist ein richtig gutes bier und in dem preissegment wirklich ungeschlagen. samtig wie ein gutes bayerisches helles und trotzdem hat man nicht nach drei bier das gefühl pappsatt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmadde (25. März 2008)

Danke fürs Angebot twobeers, aber <400mm Einbauhöhe dürfte in dem Rahmen unfahrbar werden. Ich könnte es natürlich mal probieren...


----------



## twobeers (25. März 2008)

Probieren geht über studieren und kostet in diesem Falle nicht mal was.

Twobeers


----------



## r0ckZ (25. März 2008)

sooooooooo - ganzen tag gebastelt. 
ach das macht spaß - leider gibts beruflich dafür zu wenig knete ^^

gar nich mehr gewusst, wie schön mtbs sind =)





Rahmen	Identiti Mr.Hyde FRX Large	2314
Gabel	Rock ShoxPike 409 inkl. Kralle	2498
Steuersatz	FSA The Pig DH	185	
Laufrad vorne	Sun Singletrack + Novatec VR QR20	1101
Laufrad hinten	Rigida Taurus + Shim XT + Shim. XT SS	1241
Reifen vorne	Nokian NBX 2.3 draht	780
Reifen hinten	Nokian NBX 2.3 draht	771
Schlauch vorne	Continental	215
Schlauch hinten	Schwalbe No.13	215		
Kassette	Shimano Deore	355
Shifter	Shimano Deore	272
Schaltwerk	Shimano Deore XT	265
Umwerfer	Shimano Deore LX	168
Kurbel	Shimano Deore XT	840
Kette	Shimano Deore XT	250
Schaltzüge		20
Schaltzughüllen		55
Bremse vorne	Magura Louise FR 2003	234
Bremse hinten	Magura Louise FR 2003	212
Scheibe vorne	a2z 203mm + schrauben	200
Adapter vorne	a2z 160-203 + schrauben	60
Scheibe hinten	magura wave 190 + schrauben	160
Adapter hinten	magura nr. 15 + schrauben	55	
Sattelklemme	Identiti	47
Sattelstütze	Identiti	325
Sattel		250
Spacer	Carbon	5
Vorbau	Ritchey Comp 100mm	146
Lenker	Humpert X-Tasy Rizer	269
Griffe	Lock-On	95
Tacho	VDO MC 1.0	51

gesamt	*13654*g





400er stütze kommt noch ran (brauch noch ne reduzierhülse - mete haste eine? )
bremse hinten muss entlüftet und justiert werden (brauch wieder unterlegscheibchen en masse)
schaltung einstellen (vllt heut abend noch)

leitung vorne ist zu kurz, ich weiß ... aber kein geld für ne neue.
laufrad hinten bekommt irgendwann mal ne andere felge (auch singletrack)

anderer sattel kommt morgen oder übermorgen. der hat endlich die reklamationsprozedur überstanden. 
selle italia hat atm lieferzeiten von ca 4 wochen 

bin auf jeden fall erstmal zufrieden - saß sich beim ersten probesitzen ganz gut.
ein fakt trübt jedoch meinen eindruck - die taiwanesen haben am hinterbau die zugverlegung falschrum montiert - also die anlötteilchen jeweils an die falsche seite. kurbel links und bremse rechts geht auch nicht wegen den dropouts. naja .. funktioniert trotzdem und hat mich zu ner fast komplett geschlossenen zugverlegung gezwungen, was ja nich all-zu-blöd ist

werd heut noch nen bisschen was machen, damit ich mir nen ersten fahreindruck schnell aneignen kann =)


----------



## Reini65 (25. März 2008)

Hi RockZ,geile Karre
Reini


----------



## sprotte (25. März 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot twobeers, aber <400mm Einbauhöhe dürfte in dem Rahmen unfahrbar werden. Ich könnte es natürlich mal probieren...




Hi Schmadde, erst mal gute Besserung für dich und dass du bald wieder fit auf dem Rad bist.

Zur Gabel, ich fahre in meinen beiden Alurädern eine 400er Alugabel von Steinbach, mit gekürztem Schaft wiegt die nur 660 gr und kostet zur Zeit bei Görke 120,- . Leichter gehts kaum.

Na dann, viel Spaß und Erfolg.

Viele liebe Grüße von sprotte.


----------



## Illuminus (25. März 2008)

twobeers schrieb:


> Meine schwarze Stahlgabel liegt ungenutzt im Keller. 700g, 39,5 cm Einbauhöhe, Schaft 21 cm, Gegenwert eine Kiste Bier. Bin selber ein Jahr problemlos (vor allem in der Stadt) damit gefahren.
> 
> Twobeers



huhu, also falls du sie noch entbeeren könntest, meine Gabel von meiner schlampe macht bald schlapp und da der rahmen eh für ne starrgabel gebaut wurde war ich schon auf der suche....

Würde auch nen Kasten Edelpils spendieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (26. März 2008)

Mr Hyde, der Name und das Bike kommt sehr geil 
Wir bestaunten dein Werk schon gemeinschaftlich in der alten Laterne. Was fehlt is ein Bashguard, und die Spacer von dem Gabelschaft sollten noch verschwinden, an sonsten geht das Ding als super geilomatiko durch. Glaub damit wirst du ne ganze menge Spaß haben diesen Sommer.


----------



## r0ckZ (26. März 2008)

mr proper schrieb:


> Mr Hyde, der Name und das Bike kommt sehr geil
> Wir bestaunten dein Werk schon gemeinschaftlich in der alten Laterne. Was fehlt is ein Bashguard, und die Spacer von dem Gabelschaft sollten noch verschwinden, an sonsten geht das Ding als super geilomatiko durch. Glaub damit wirst du ne ganze menge Spaß haben diesen Sommer.


danke reini und proper  
mal nich mit eiern beworfen werden - schööön - aber woran liegts nur? 

ja bashguard muss definitiv ran. das riesen kettenblatt sieht echt kacke aus an dem ding. oder einfach so lange fahren, bis keine zähne mehr dran sind - vielleicht tuts dann auch seine dienste noch leisten ^^

spacer weg - ajo ... hatte mich erstmal gefreut, dass doch so viel platz zwischen steuersatz und vorbau war. 19cm gabelschaft beim kauf haben mir schon gedanken gemacht.
perspektivisch gesehn vielleicht - aber erst anderer, kürzerer vorbau (einer einen rumliegen? 60-80mm, 25,4 klemmung, 1 1/8) und dann mal schauen.
und umso höher der lenker umso einfacher fährt es sich doch runter ^^


----------



## twobeers (26. März 2008)

Illuminus schrieb:


> huhu, also falls du sie noch entbeeren könntest, meine Gabel von meiner schlampe macht bald schlapp und da der rahmen eh für ne starrgabel gebaut wurde war ich schon auf der suche....
> 
> Würde auch nen Kasten Edelpils spendieren



Wenn Schmadde sie nicht will, kannste die Gabel haben. Edelpils ist übrigens sehr lecker, eine Kommilitonin arbeitet da. (http://www.kitzmann.de/sortiment/sortiment/sortiment.asp?seite=edelpils).

Twobeers


----------



## mete (26. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> danke reini und proper
> mal nich mit eiern beworfen werden - schööön - aber woran liegts nur?
> 
> ja bashguard muss definitiv ran. das riesen kettenblatt sieht echt kacke aus an dem ding. oder einfach so lange fahren, bis keine zähne mehr dran sind - vielleicht tuts dann auch seine dienste noch leisten ^^
> ...



Mit 60mm hätte ich einen, aber so'n Hülsenpfusch vertreibe ich bei mir nicht .


----------



## r0ckZ (26. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Mit 60mm hätte ich einen, aber so'n Hülsenpfusch vertreibe ich bei mir nicht .


Ist eh schon bestellt 


und "btw": BMO zieht nach pankow  die waren hier bei mir so schön um die ecke


----------



## jasper (26. März 2008)

und ich sagte noch die sollen in den netto ziehen, den gibtÂ´s schon fÃ¼r 1,- â¬ 
aber pankow ist ja jetzt auch nicht so ne weltreise von dir


----------



## r0ckZ (26. März 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> aber pankow ist ja jetzt auch nicht so ne weltreise von dir


des einen leid is des anderen freud 



soooooo - schaltung schaltet, bremse bremst. erste runde gedreht; gefällt! 

to-do-liste:
- 400er stütze muss auf jeden fall ran 
- extra harte feder muss auch her (auf 130mm getravelt hatte ich ca 112mm fw, auf 140 etwa 120 - und das ohne gepäck. dann kann ich doch die 140mm draußenlassen, wenn der rahmen für 130-100 ausgelegt ist, oder?)
- drittes KB kann weg
- weniger druck hinten + stabilere felge
- hinten neue beläge - habs mal wieder geschafft, die trotz aller sicherheitsvorkehrungen zu verölen 
- vorbau (100mm) kann bleiben


----------



## BikersLady (26. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Ist eh schon bestellt
> 
> 
> und "btw": BMO zieht nach pankow  die waren hier bei mir so schön um die ecke





mmmh wo genau dort???

Ich find dein Neues auch sehr stylisch     
Wird auch Zeit, dass mal wieder mitfährst


----------



## r0ckZ (26. März 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> mmmh wo genau dort???
> 
> Ich find dein Neues auch sehr stylisch
> Wird auch Zeit, dass mal wieder mitfährst


derjenige, den ich am tel. hatte, wusste die adresse nicht genau. nur dass es nach pankow geht.

freu mich auch mal wieder auf ne tour. lämpchen hat illu noch, aber gerne auch tagsüber fahren.

sachemal lady - dis da am donnerstag - fahrt ihr rum? soll das nen n8ride sein oder haltet ihr euch dann nur am treffpunkt auf und macht techniktrain? 
weil mir die zeit nicht so wirklich passt (kann man da nachkommen - deswegen die frage ob ihr den aufenthaltsort ändert) und ich erst meine lampe abholen müsste


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. März 2008)

Wir fahren vom Pariser Platz dann rüber zum Reichstag und je nach Gemütslage und Voraussetzungen, die gerade benötigt werden, kann es auch woanders hingehen, aber nachkommen ist gar kein Problem... zur Not rufst Du mich oder jemand anders an, der dort dabei ist und wir sagen Dir, wo wir gerade sind.

Gruezi,
der sundaydrive+r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikersLady (26. März 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Wir fahren vom Pariser Platz dann rüber zum Reichstag und je nach Gemütslage und Voraussetzungen, die gerade benötigt werden, kann es auch woanders hingehen, aber nachkommen ist gar kein Problem... zur Not rufst Du mich oder jemand anders an, der dort dabei ist und wir sagen Dir, wo wir gerade sind.
> 
> Gruezi,
> der sundaydrive+r



Ja die SUNDAYLADY hat es schon fast richtig beschrieben. Aber nochmal: ist kein N8ride. Machen "nur" Techniktraining und schauen nach geeigneten Plätzen die genug beleuchtet sind und von denen wir nicht verscheucht werden  Braucht also keine Lampe. Es geht immer so bis 10 max. 11 Uhr.


----------



## jasper (26. März 2008)

diesen donnerstag? klingt verlockend


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. März 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> diesen donnerstag? klingt verlockend



Vergiss bitte nicht meine Pumpe mitzubringen!

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## jasper (26. März 2008)

wenn es diesen do ist, ist´s shit weil ich erst wieder freitag nacht in berlin lande. daher ja meine frage.
zur pumpenproblematik: wir könnten ja am so ein stündchen durchs umland schwucken?


----------



## hobbes58 (27. März 2008)

Um nochmal auf die Starrgabelproblematik zurückzukommen. Bei mir liegt noch eine rote gebrauchte Alu-Starrgabel "Cannondale Pepperoni" rum.

Einbauhöhe: ca. 400mm
Gewicht: ca. 800g

Ich brauche die nicht mehr. Also wer die haben will, kann sich ja melden.


----------



## r0ckZ (28. März 2008)

sooo - mal wieder ein paar wörter von mir 

ich richte hier mit meinen ganz besonderen dank an das *mete-schätzchen*!
hatte gestern einen schönen tag an der luft mit tollen ergebnissen.
bin ~35km nach rüdersdorf geradelt um mit dem bastelgott das problem aus dem post hier zu beheben.

das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.





wir haben mit ekliger stemm-, richt-, flex-, schleif- und lötarbeit den rahmen wieder gerichtet und die anlötteilchen entfernt. 
stahl ist schon echt toll - und der rahmen kann sich langsam sehen lassen.

des weiteren hat mete aus seiner zauberkiste ein innenlager mit geringerer breite spendiert und ein rundes kettenblatt. kettenlinie wurde dadurch quasi perfektioniert und die spannung der kette ist jetzt gleichmäßig. herrlich!

jetzt kann ich mich mal an eine vernünftige lackierung machen..

mete ich danke dir für diesen selbstlosen einsatz und dass du dich meinem problem angenommen hast. war ja nun nicht so spaßige arbeit. auch danke für die teile und die tips.
kriegst auf jeden fall meinen reifenflickgutschein über eispickel  und dann n essen, wenn es sich anbietet. dankeschön

___________________________________________________________

@schmadde: ich habe mir auch ein mtb-rahmen mit starrgabel aus(auf)gerüstet (diese hier) und finde, dass es sich nicht so schlecht macht. der rahmen war für federgabeln gemacht worden - ob jetzt 80 oder 100mm weiß ich leider nicht. jedoch finde ich, dass sich das fahrverhalten nicht negativ geändert hat. du kennst das radl doch von dem n8ride, wo wir uns mit will und schotti von marzahn aus zum treffpunkt bewegt haben. mountainbiken und stadtradeln sind voll iO mit der gabel.
wenn du möchtest, kannst du das ding gerne mal probefahren und schauen, obs dir zu nervös oä ist.


----------



## ritzelflitzer (28. März 2008)

Na ob das so eine gute Idee war den Zwischensteg herauszunehmen? Das muss doch jetzt total laberig sein. Und du bist nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht! Ich hoffe das Ding hat eine ordentliche Wandstärke, damit dir nicht beide Sitzstreben wegknicken...

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## r0ckZ (28. März 2008)

mir hat das auch gedanken gemacht - aber die verbauen wasserrohre sind gut dick. nach der lackierung kann ich auch immer noch nen steg anschweißen.
bin ja auch wieder die 35km zurück gefahren und ich fand, dass es sich nicht wirklich laberig angefühlt hat. auf jedenfall besser als mit den angeknickten rohren.


----------



## mete (28. März 2008)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:


> Na ob das so eine gute Idee war den Zwischensteg herauszunehmen? Das muss doch jetzt total laberig sein. Und du bist nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht! Ich hoffe das Ding hat eine ordentliche Wandstärke, damit dir nicht beide Sitzstreben wegknicken...
> 
> Ritzelflitzer




Lustig, dass das alle Leute denken, aber überleg' mal, was beim Bremsen für Kräfte auf die Streben wirken und wie die dadurch eingeleitete Durchbiegung der Sitzstreben dann ein Abknicken unterstützen würde zusätzlich zur Last, die der Fahrer auf die Streben aufbringt, in diese Richtung spielt der Steg überhaupt keine Rolle und die Streben halten trotzdem (man könnte jetzt ausrechnen, welche Kraft von oben oder von der Seite notwendig ist, um die Streben genauso stark zu verbiegen, wie beim Bremsen...vom Knicken sind die Streben dann immer noch weit entfernt, siehe auch S- Bend Hinterbauten oder sonstige Biegekonstruktionen auch bei Rennradrahmen) und ich wage doch sehr zu bezweifeln, dass bei einem 20 Jahre alten, >2,0 Kg Rahmen die Sitzstreben konifiziert sind. Auch gibt es einige (Leichtbau-)Rahmen, bei denen die Verstrebungen zwischen Kettenstrebe oder Sitzstreben weggelassen werden. Der Rahmen mag dadurch minimal an Steifigkeit für ganz bestimmte Belastungsfälle eingebüßt haben, aber "labbrig" wird dadurch nichts, die primäre Aufgabe des Bremssteges ist ein Aufbiegen der Streben beim Bremsen zu vermeiden, da es sowieso keine mehr gibt, braucht man den auch nicht zwingend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobeers (28. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Lustig, dass das alle Leute denken, aber überleg' mal, was beim Bremsen für Kräfte auf die Streben wirken und wie die dadurch eingeleitete Durchbiegung der Sitzstreben dann ein Abknicken unterstützen würde zusätzlich zur Last, die der Fahrer auf die Streben aufbringt, in diese Richtung spielt der Steg überhaupt keine Rolle und die Streben halten trotzdem (man könnte jetzt ausrechnen, welche Kraft von oben oder von der Seite notwendig ist, um die Streben genauso stark zu verbiegen, wie beim Bremsen...vom Knicken sind die Streben dann immer noch weit entfernt, siehe auch S- Bend Hinterbauten oder sonstige Biegekonstruktionen auch bei Rennradrahmen) und ich wage doch sehr zu bezweifeln, dass bei einem 20 Jahre alten, >2,0 Kg Rahmen die Sitzstreben konifiziert sind. Auch gibt es einige (Leichtbau-)Rahmen, bei denen die Verstrebungen zwischen Kettenstrebe oder Sitzstreben weggelassen werden. Der Rahmen mag dadurch minimal an Steifigkeit für ganz bestimmte Belastungsfälle eingebüßt haben, aber "labbrig" wird dadurch nichts, die primäre Aufgabe des Bremssteges ist ein Aufbiegen der Streben beim Bremsen zu vermeiden, da es sowieso keine mehr gibt, braucht man den auch nicht zwingend.




Ein Satz, wie in Stein gemeißelt....Rotporst verkauft übrigens im Rennradforum ein fertiges Faggin-Bahnrad. 


Twobeers


----------



## mr proper (29. März 2008)

Prost Mete
Jenau so, geile Ansage 



Heut hat mir der Gelbe Engel 2CC leichtbau Reifen in den Briefkasten gesteckt denke nach FR is die Gefahr groß das das Große Kettenblatt wieder vermisst wird


----------



## ritzelflitzer (30. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Lustig, dass das alle Leute denken, aber überleg' mal, was beim Bremsen für Kräfte auf die Streben wirken und wie die dadurch eingeleitete Durchbiegung der Sitzstreben dann ein Abknicken unterstützen würde zusätzlich zur Last, die der Fahrer auf die Streben aufbringt, in diese Richtung spielt der Steg überhaupt keine Rolle und die Streben halten trotzdem (man könnte jetzt ausrechnen, welche Kraft von oben oder von der Seite notwendig ist, um die Streben genauso stark zu verbiegen, wie beim Bremsen...vom Knicken sind die Streben dann immer noch weit entfernt, siehe auch S- Bend Hinterbauten oder sonstige Biegekonstruktionen auch bei Rennradrahmen) und ich wage doch sehr zu bezweifeln, dass bei einem 20 Jahre alten, >2,0 Kg Rahmen die Sitzstreben konifiziert sind. Auch gibt es einige (Leichtbau-)Rahmen, bei denen die Verstrebungen zwischen Kettenstrebe oder Sitzstreben weggelassen werden. Der Rahmen mag dadurch minimal an Steifigkeit für ganz bestimmte Belastungsfälle eingebüßt haben, aber "labbrig" wird dadurch nichts, die primäre Aufgabe des Bremssteges ist ein Aufbiegen der Streben beim Bremsen zu vermeiden, da es sowieso keine mehr gibt, braucht man den auch nicht zwingend.


Na so einfach ist das nun auch nicht, der Steg ist schon aus Stabilitätsgründen und erst aus 2. Sicht als Aufnahme für die Bremse drin. Mit Aufbiegen beim Bremsen hat das auch nichts zu tun, da waren schließlich keine Cantisockel dran. Bei einem kleinen Rahmen wirst du schon Recht haben, da wird sich die ganze Schose keinen Millimeter verbiegen, aber der kleine rockz hat nun mal extrem lange, kräftige untere Extremitäten und damit sind die Sitzstreben länger als bei einem normal großen Rahmen. Hinzu kommt das Alter und die jetzige Belastung als Bahnrad. Heutige Rahmen sind zum größten Teil  gesloopt, um unter anderem die Sitzstreben so kurz wie möglich und damit auch so stabil wie möglich zu bekommen. Die einwirkende Bremskraft ist am Hinterbau eher minimal, jede Stoßbelastung von unten ist da um einiges höher. Aber ich will dem rocky hier keine Angst machen, da sein Rahmen anscheinend aus geklauten Wasserrohren besteht, wird vermutlich nicht allzuviel passieren - aber selbst "eilige Medikamentenkuriere" hatten schonmal einen Platten vor der Apotheke...oder waren das Pferde?


----------



## r0ckZ (30. März 2008)

find ich schön, dass du so an mich denkst =)

vllt wird noch einer eingeschweißt nachm lackieren
fand mein hinterrad heute mit 2bar wesentlich wabbliger, aber das ist ja nun eine andere geschichte

wann sieht man dich mal wieder? n8ridesaison bald vorbei


----------



## Eispickel (30. März 2008)

Auch wenn ich bestimmt von nüscht ne Ahnung hab aber das was der rifli da schreibt klingt gar nicht so abwegig und irgendwie plausibel ... Wieso willst Du denn überhaupt nach dem Lackieren schweißen? Ist das denn sinnvoll? Aber egal ... Du wirst das schon machen. Wann sehen wir uns eigentlich mal wieder? Jetzt wo Du ja ein neues Bike hast    gibts eigentlich keine Ausreden mehr ... oder?


----------



## mete (30. März 2008)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:


> Na so einfach ist das nun auch nicht, der Steg ist schon aus Stabilitätsgründen und erst aus 2. Sicht als Aufnahme für die Bremse drin.



Und das schließt Du woraus? Also wenn ich ein Rahmenbauer frage, wozu der Bremssteg da ist, dann sagt der mit Sicherheit als Erstes : 
"Na um de Bremsmomente uff den Rahmen zu übertrajen" .



> Mit Aufbiegen beim Bremsen hat das auch nichts zu tun, da waren schließlich keine Cantisockel dran.


Mal angenommen, der Steg wäre nicht vorhanden, die Bremse hinge in der Luft und wäre in ihrer Position dennoch fix zum Rahmen und die Lasten werden genauso auf den Rahmen übertragen, als wenn die Strebe da wäre, Du bremst, dadurch würden die Sitzstreben einerseits nach vorn und auch seitlich (zum Rad hin) deformiert werden => Steg überträgt Bremsmomente auf die Sitzstreben und verhindert deren seitliche Deformation (die aber wiederum aus dessen Vorhandensein resultiert  ), diese entspricht nicht der bei einer Canti (daher ist Aufbiegen vielleicht das falsche Wort), aber sie würde auftreten, rein hypothetisch natürlich, die Bremse könnte ohne Steg nicht am Rahmen befestigt werden, ein Diskussion darüber führt also zu nichts, da schließlich die Biegung der Sitzstreben aus der Lastenübertragung durch den Bremssteg resultiert.
Wie bereits erwähnt tritt eine deutlich Durchbiegung der Sitzstreben nach vorn ein, die Du zu unterschätzen scheinst. Bremsbelastungen an einem Punkt sind in der Regel immer deutlich größer als Antriebslasten (die fallen also schon mal raus). Dieselbe Deformation durch eine Stoßbelastung zu erreichen halte ich für relativ unrealistisch, zumal ein Großteil der Last von den Kettenstreben getragen wird.



> Bei einem kleinen Rahmen wirst du schon Recht haben, da wird sich die ganze Schose keinen Millimeter verbiegen, aber der kleine rockz hat nun mal extrem lange, kräftige untere Extremitäten und damit sind die Sitzstreben länger als bei einem normal großen Rahmen. Hinzu kommt das Alter und die jetzige Belastung als Bahnrad. Heutige Rahmen sind zum größten Teil  gesloopt, um unter anderem die Sitzstreben so kurz wie möglich und damit auch so stabil wie möglich zu bekommen.


Sloping verkürzt vor allem auch das vordere Rahmendreieck (Steifigkeit) und spart Gewicht, das steht im Nutzen viel weiter vorn als der Steifigkeitsgewinn durch kürzere Sitzstreben, obwohl ich den nicht bestreite, aber deren Beitrag zur Gesamtsteifigkeit des Rahmens ist ohnehin nur marginal bzw. auf bestimmte Situationen beschränkt, siehe auch hier:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rinard/fea.htm
(man beachte auch das Bild vom "vertical impact" selbst bei 50x erhöhter Skalierung ist im hinteren Rahmendreieck bei einem Stoß von unten/ oben keine Deformation erkennbar)
Weiterhin: Warum sollten die Sitzstreben jetzt ausgerechnet seitlich knicken, hätten sie doch zuvor genausogut in Richtung Sitzrohr knicken können (was auf Grund der Krafteinleitung sogar wahrscheinlicher ist), in diese Richtung hat, wie bereits erwähnt, der Steg keinerlei Wirkung, die seitlich auftretenden Belastungen sind mit Sicherheit geringer, als die vertikalen, sofern man nicht von einem Auto getroffen wird.



> Aber ich will dem rocky hier keine Angst machen, da sein Rahmen anscheinend aus geklauten Wasserrohren besteht, wird vermutlich nicht allzuviel passieren - aber selbst "eilige Medikamentenkuriere" hatten schonmal einen Platten vor der Apotheke...oder waren das Pferde?



Ich auch nicht  , ich hatte selbst einen 30 Jahre alten Rahmen mit ähnlicher Größe und der Bremslochdurchmesser entsprach fast dem des Steges, viel tragender Querschnitt war da also sowieso nicht gegeben. Ich bleibe dabei, ohne Bremse hat der Bremssteg fast ausschließlich esoterische Wirkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelflitzer (31. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> ....(man beachte auch das Bild vom "vertical impact" selbst bei 50x erhöhter Skalierung ist im hinteren Rahmendreieck bei einem Stoß von unten/ oben keine Deformation erkennbar).....



Der Rahmen hat ja auch einen Bremssteg und man sieht das Bild nur von der Seite  

Aber wir können hier noch ewig rumtheoretisieren, jedoch haben wir einen Praktikanten auf der Straße, der uns eindrucksvoll demonstrieren wird, was so ein Rahmen wegstecken kann. Aber ich vermute, wir werden das Ende des Experiments nicht erleben, da selbst er das Ende seines Votec-Rahmen nicht erlebte, weil er feige (ich korrigiere: zum Glück) den Rahmen vorher verkauft hat.


----------



## r0ckZ (31. März 2008)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat ja auch einen Bremssteg und man sieht das Bild nur von der Seite
> 
> Aber wir können hier noch ewig rumtheoretisieren, jedoch haben wir einen Praktikanten auf der Straße, der uns eindrucksvoll demonstrieren wird, was so ein Rahmen wegstecken kann. Aber ich vermute, wir werden das Ende des Experiments nicht erleben, da selbst er das Ende seines Votec-Rahmen nicht erlebte, weil er feige (ich korrigiere: zum Glück) den Rahmen vorher verkauft hat.


hab ik gut gemacht, oder?! 

der rr-rahmen wird jedoch länger gefahren. da kann man ja auch kein geld mit rausholen - nur reinstecken

aber jetzt ist sowieso erst einmal fixi-pause 
meine rechte verse / achillessehne ist irgendwie verhärtet, schmerzt und "knarzt" bei bewegung. muss morgen mal zum sportarzt oä


----------



## mete (31. März 2008)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat ja auch einen Bremssteg und man sieht das Bild nur von der Seite
> 
> Aber wir können hier noch ewig rumtheoretisieren, jedoch haben wir einen Praktikanten auf der Straße, der uns eindrucksvoll demonstrieren wird, was so ein Rahmen wegstecken kann. Aber ich vermute, wir werden das Ende des Experiments nicht erleben, da selbst er das Ende seines Votec-Rahmen nicht erlebte, weil er feige (ich korrigiere: zum Glück) den Rahmen vorher verkauft hat.



Siehst Du, jetzt bekommt er schon Angstschmerzen  

mete, der heute einen Haarriss an seinem Jekyll gefunden hat....


----------



## Teekay (31. März 2008)

Wir werden ja dann sehen, wann r0ckZ hier den näxten Rahmenknick bekannt gibt und dann urteilen, ob es auf Grund des fehlenden Stegs dazu gekommen ist. Andererseit verbiegt er ja auch Rahmen MIT Bremssteg  

Nun etwas in eigener Sache. Ich hatte folgendes bereits im SSp-Suche und Verkaufe-Fred geposted aber da ich mich vor Angeboten kaum retten kann, versuche ich es hier noch einmal:

Suche einen *BSA Lockring*, den ich für die Umrüstung meiner UG-Nabe nutzen kann.

Jemand noch einen rumliegen?


----------



## JayPKay (31. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> mete, der heute einen Haarriss an seinem Jekyll gefunden hat....



  Wo das?


----------



## ritzelflitzer (31. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> mete, der heute einen Haarriss an seinem Jekyll gefunden hat....



Das liegt eindeutig nicht an einem fehlenden Bremssteg, sondern an der Marke....


----------



## doctor worm (31. März 2008)

Teekay schrieb:


> Wir werden ja dann sehen, wann r0ckZ hier den näxten Rahmenknick bekannt gibt und dann urteilen, ob es auf Grund des fehlenden Stegs dazu gekommen ist. Andererseit verbiegt er ja auch Rahmen MIT Bremssteg
> 
> Nun etwas in eigener Sache. Ich hatte folgendes bereits im SSp-Suche und Verkaufe-Fred geposted aber da ich mich vor Angeboten kaum retten kann, versuche ich es hier noch einmal:
> 
> ...



In anbetracht dieser imensen Verzweifelung bin ich nochmal in die Werkstatt, hab den Lagerring, jetzt unter Zuhilfenahme von Wärme versucht zu lösen und man möge es kaum glauben, er ist ab! 

Bis Mittwoch bin ich noch in Berlin!


----------



## jasper (31. März 2008)

du bleibst uns doch aber auf lange sicht erhalten, hoffe ich?
was belegesten eigentlich nächstes semester für seminare? wollen wir was zusammen belegen?


----------



## grege (31. März 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> du bleibst uns doch aber auf lange sicht erhalten, hoffe ich?


 
Na mal sehen, ob wir den Doctor wieder zurückbringen oder irgendwo am Fuß des Montebaldo zurücklassen.


----------



## mete (31. März 2008)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:


> Das liegt eindeutig nicht an einem fehlenden Bremssteg, sondern an der Marke....



Jaja, nur immer tief rein in die Wunde 

@JayPKay, ist an der Schwinge am Übergang Frästeil/ Kettenstrebe, die CAAD4- Schwinge war ja ohnehin nicht für ihre überragende Haltbarkeit bekannt, das Jekyll ist immerhin auch schon sechs oder sieben Jahre alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (31. März 2008)

na, jetzt bekommste wenigstens nen neuen rahmen. originalrechnung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## mete (31. März 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> na, jetzt bekommste wenigstens nen neuen rahmen. originalrechnung vorausgesetzt.



Aber bestimmt kein Jekyll mehr


----------



## doctor worm (31. März 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> du bleibst uns doch aber auf lange sicht erhalten, hoffe ich?
> was belegesten eigentlich nächstes semester für seminare? wollen wir was zusammen belegen?



das hoffe ich auch 

Ich hab noch keinen Plan, was könnte man denn zusammen belegen?


----------



## Illuminus (31. März 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keinen Plan, was könnte man denn zusammen belegen?



Knastausbruch mit Kaugummi und Büroklammern (Mac -Gyver) ??


----------



## mr proper (31. März 2008)

Checkb, versetzen in Perfection?
Einfach ma bis 1.15 anschauen schei$e


----------



## JayPKay (31. März 2008)

Ach Mann, Downhiller ham doch alle gewaltig einen anner Klatsche.


----------



## jasper (31. März 2008)

haha, da hat´s ja ein paar nette gemeinheiten drin


----------



## checkb (31. März 2008)

Danke Proper.  Versetzen bringen wir den Spacken auch noch bei.  

checkb


----------



## rob (1. April 2008)

mr proper schrieb:


> versetzen in Perfection?


geil, wie manche einfach mal die beste linie finden.

geht kaum was über richtigen dh-sport!

 

rb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (1. April 2008)

Naja, hat aber leider sehr viel mit "ich schei$ auf mein Bike" zu tuen.
Und is daher eher zum zuschauen geeignet.
Außer man fährt 1-1 Star 

Checkb ich meinte eher wie die sich zwar alle uff die Fresse packen aber dan der Peat locker gegenschwenkt-aushebelt-und dit Ding aus voller fahrt rumzirkelt Die Welt is so gemein


----------



## mete (2. April 2008)

ET hat sich nach seinen Motorsporteskapaden endlich wieder dazu entschieden, Radzufahren, gute Entscheidung, dem zuzusehen macht einfach nach 10 Jahren noch Spaß:
http://www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/videos/exclusive-vouilloz-bos-video/dirt-1231246.html


----------



## Illuminus (2. April 2008)

Hat jemand zufällig nen tretlager schlüssel für die normalen 4 Kannt Tretlager rumliegen? Hab zwar selber einen aba der passt irgendwie nich (zähnchen zu breit)... 

greetz Illu


----------



## mete (2. April 2008)

Illuminus schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig nen tretlager schlüssel für die normalen 4 Kannt Tretlager rumliegen? Hab zwar selber einen aba der passt irgendwie nich (zähnchen zu breit)...
> 
> greetz Illu




Shimano? Innenverzahnung oder Außenverzahnung?


----------



## Illuminus (2. April 2008)

Shimano Innenzah


----------



## mete (2. April 2008)

Hab ich da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (2. April 2008)

.. wann kann ichs abholen??


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (2. April 2008)

weiß nich, ob das n extra Thema wert ist, deswegen hier:

koda VELOTHON BERLIN- der Städtemarathon für Radfahrer am 25. Mai:
http://www.skoda-velothon-berlin.de/index.2.html

60 bzw. > 100 km für um die 60 EUR. Medaille und Urkunde gibts.


----------



## PiratPilot (2. April 2008)

Im RR-Forum wurde schon darüber diskutiert: Link.

Ich würde nie 60 Euro zahlen, um meinen Arbeitsweg fahren zu dürfen. Bei diesen Massenrennen kommt noch das Sturzrisiko dazu - siehe Cyclassics. Nee, am Wochenende fahre ich lieber im Grünen.


----------



## mete (2. April 2008)

Illuminus schrieb:


> .. wann kann ichs abholen??



heute oder morgen? WE bin ich nicht da.


----------



## jasper (2. April 2008)

ansonsten hab ich auch noch einen rumfliegen.


----------



## Reini65 (2. April 2008)

mete schrieb:


> ET hat sich nach seinen Motorsporteskapaden endlich wieder dazu entschieden, Radzufahren, gute Entscheidung, dem zuzusehen macht einfach nach 10 Jahren noch Spaß:
> http://www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/videos/exclusive-vouilloz-bos-video/dirt-1231246.html


Ich glaub ja eher er fährt zweigleisig   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPULDtE_udw


----------



## grege (2. April 2008)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> weiÃ nich, ob das n extra Thema wert ist, deswegen hier:
> 
> Å koda VELOTHON BERLIN- der StÃ¤dtemarathon fÃ¼r Radfahrer am 25. Mai:
> http://www.skoda-velothon-berlin.de/index.2.html
> ...



Bei ebay gibt's die startplÃ¤tze wohl schon wesentlich billiger (aber UmmeldegebÃ¼hr beachten).

Ich hab mich fÃ¼r die 105 km angemeldet.


----------



## r0ckZ (7. April 2008)

http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/Marktberi...gesspiegel+Fahrr%E4der+werden+deutlich+teurer

horten!!


----------



## mete (7. April 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/Marktberi...gesspiegel+Fahrr%E4der+werden+deutlich+teurer
> 
> horten!!




Die Preise sind doch jetzt schon lächerlich hoch, 800% Gewinn gibt es wohl in keiner anderen Branche...


----------



## Deleted22090 (8. April 2008)

Mal hierher kopiert:


timtim schrieb:


> n'abend........
> wie wird eigentlich jemand genannt der es schafft dem "allgemeinen  trend" entgegen zuwirken ?
> tim²


Vernünftig?  

Gruß Hatti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (8. April 2008)

Nee, ewiggestrig!

Worum geht es?


----------



## BikersLady (8. April 2008)

guckste unter Adler Thale am 20.04.


----------



## checkb (8. April 2008)

Hatti schrieb:


> Mal hierher kopiert:
> 
> Vernünftig?
> 
> Gruß Hatti



Ich glaube TimTim meinte was anderes, obwohl ich mich deiner Meinung anschliesse.

checkb


----------



## timtim (8. April 2008)

schei55 auf freeride, Back to the Roots
ah ,verdammt, kann gar kein denglisch....
ansonsten habt ihr natürlich recht
gruß,gruß
tim²


----------



## Will67 (9. April 2008)

*Merke: *Der Unfalldatenspeicher (UDS), auch Black Box genannt hat fast die gleiche Aufgabe wie ein Flugschreiber. Meiner nennt sich Garmin etrex, zum Glück konnte ich ihn noch selbst auswerten. 

Die Anfahrt auf den Unfallort erfolgte mit 34,9 km/h auf einem Radweg, und da liegt auch schon der Fehler. 

Bei der Zufahrt auf die kleine Kreuzung erfolgte eine Schleifbremsung auf 25 km/h; ich kenn ja meine Nebenstrassler. Es wurde Blickkontakt hergestellt, Fahrzeug bremst ab; alles klar; das sollte gelingen. Doch oh Schreck, der Touran gibt Gas und fährt mit Schmackes um die Kurve. Eine Ausweichbewegung gelingt noch, der Winkel des Aufpralls ist günstig, fast parallel, aber trotzdem Aua am Fuß. Letztendlich rumst es am Vorderrad und wir fahren gemeinsam ziemlich lustig noch 20 oder 30m weiter. Das Vorderrad am Kühler und der Rest irgendwie quer hinterher. Sah bestimmt gut aus.

Aber auch dieser Spaß war bald vorbei. Blöd war nur, dass ich mich nicht richtig aufregen konnte, weil die Mutti fast am Heulen war. Naja, wenigstens war Schuldbewusstsein da. Immerhin. 

Und obwohl das alles mit der Schwucke passierte ist es nicht off topic, weil ich Spike-Reifen fürs MTB mitführte.





*Die Landsberger, am Velodrom vorbei, Fritz Riedel-Straße rumst es ...*




*Technik die begeistert. Gut, die Smileys sind jetzt nicht gerichtsverwertbar. 
*


----------



## r0ckZ (9. April 2008)

na die schuldfrage dürfte ja dank dem gps-gerät gut geklärt sein!
mit so einer auswertung macht crashen ja fast spaß 

was hat der fuß denn abgekriegt? sitzt nur der schreck im körper oder isses was ernsthafteres?

und müssen wir jetzt zusammen zwei räder wieder zusammenbasteln?


jajaja ... berlins die gefährliche asphalthölle ... adrenalin kriegt man hier eher auf den straßen, anstatt auf einer dh-strecke


----------



## Eispickel (9. April 2008)

Mensch Will ... ich hoffe es ist alles noch einigermaßen heile v. a. Du selbst.
Ich sehe sogar 2 Fehler  nicht nur Radweg sondern auch noch bremsen. Allerdings muss ich zugeben das ich die Unfallskizze am bemerkenswertesten finde ... ihr seid ernsthaft zusammen noch fast bis zum SEZ gefahren  ??? Aber zum Glück hattest Du ja die Spike-Reifen dabei ...


----------



## schmadde (9. April 2008)

*Merke:* Fahre niemals auf einem Radweg, schon gar nicht mit dem Rennrad. Ist der klassische Radwegunfall. Hatte tausende Beinahe-Unfälle dieser Art. Seit ich konsequent die Blutspuren meide fährt sichs viel entspannter.

Mein Beileid. Hoffe, Dir ist nix passiert.


----------



## Will67 (9. April 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> *Merke:* Fahre niemals auf einem Radweg, schon gar nicht mit dem Rennrad. Ist der klassische Radwegunfall. Hatte tausende Beinahe-Unfälle dieser Art. Seit ich konsequent die Blutspuren meide fährt sichs viel entspannter.
> 
> Mein Beileid. Hoffe, Dir ist nix passiert.




Neenee, der Fuß puckert etwas und eine Acht im Vorderrad. Keine Ahnung was mit der Carbongabel ist, es fehlt die beruhigende Delle ihrer metallischen Schwestern.

Radweg ist klar, ich war mir natürlich der Gefahr bewusst und auf alles gefasst. Irgendwie hab ich den Frauenblick falsch interpretiert , mehr als Blickkontakt geht ja nun nicht. Find ich gemein, so ignoriert zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. April 2008)

Hmm, das scheint aber den Schwuckenrädern zu liegen - gleich meine erste richtig lange Ausfahrt, der kleine Samstags N8 Ride letzte Woche bescherte mir gleich 5 oder 6 Schreckmomente, einmal sogar mit Vollbremsung und gut vorbeischliddern... mit dem MTB ist mir sowas in der Häufigkeit noch nich vorgekommen.

Will sah aber relativ gut aus gestern Abend, nur sein Vorderrad machte eine schlechte Figur.

bis denne,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. April 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich den Frauenblick falsch interpretiert



Ähm, wenn eine Frau Ja sagt, meint sie NEIN... oder wer von uns Kerlen hier ist der absolute Frauenversteher?    

sundaydrive+r  

PS.: Bloß keine Diskussion hier anfangen


----------



## jasper (9. April 2008)

deine smiley-bebilderung find ich super 
ich kenn die ecke, da hätte es bei mir auch schon das ein oder andere mal fast geknallt, immer auf dem weg von der einen uni zur anderen uni, immer mit ordentlich saft.
an der stelle auf der straße zu fahren ist echt übel, dreispurig, mega verkehr, außerdem ist der radweg super ausgebaut. ich fahr mit der schwucke eigentlich immer auf der straße, aber landsberger alle, kalle-malle , 17. juni, am treptower park, da zieh ich freiwillig den purpurstreifen vor. ich verzieh mich meistens immer in die südlich der unfallstelle gelegene 30er zone. zumal die schuldfrage mit nem rennrad und affenzahn auf dem radweg eben auch nicht so ganz klar ist.
will, ein glück, dass die sache mehr oder weniger glimpflich ausgegangen ist! ich wünsch dir gute besserung, erhol dich gut vom schock!

@sunday: ich kann dein gefühl nur bestätigen. pro schwuckenstrecke in der city ein schreckmoment, das ist so meine quote würde ich sagen. autofahrer rechnen einfach nicht mit radfahrern in dem tempo, denke ich.


----------



## profigammler (10. April 2008)

krasser scheiss naja die versicherung wird den rest klärn....so hoff ichs für dich


----------



## Teekay (10. April 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> .... autofahrer rechnen einfach nicht mit radfahrern in dem tempo, denke ich.


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen. 
Da ich selber Auto-, Motorrad/Roller-, und Radfahrer bin, glaube ich die unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen einigermaßen gut beurteilen zu können. Es ist durchaus nicht immer leicht, jeden und alles zu sehen. 
Soll jetzt in keinstem Falle eine Entschuldigung für den Autofahrer (hier die Fahrerin) darstellen. 
Vorallem da ich es auch genauso handhabe wie du, wenn Blickkontakt hergestellt ist, ist die Gefahr gebannt (sollte man meinen!).

Zum Glück scheint es ja relativ glimpflich ausgegangen zu sein. Hoffe dein Fuß ist bald wieder fit und die Versicherung übernimmt den materiellen Schaden anstandslos.


----------



## jasper (10. April 2008)

ok, sorry für den themenwechsel, aber dafür ist der fred ja hier da.

heute haben sie zwei häuser weiter zwei germatec räder aus dem keller geklaut. echt abgefahren. ich meine, wer klaut denn so einen käse? und ich dachte, ich wohn in einer sicheren gegend. da darf ich gar nicht an mein kestrel denken, sonst kann ich gar nicht mehr ruhig schlafen.
morgen versicher ich den krempel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobeers (11. April 2008)

@will: Werner Otto wechselt nach einem Unfall grundsätzlich Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau. Wenn die gegnerische Versicherung das anders sieht, bittet er um eine Garantieübernahme für die Altteile. Danach darf er neue einbauen...

Hoffentlich haste die Schwucke in drei Wochen fahrbereit. Sonst bekommste meine in RH60.

Gruß

Twobeers


----------



## r0ckZ (15. April 2008)

öhm - ik treff mich morgen mit floindahouse 16:00 alex (weltzeituhr), fahren dann zum schmetterlingsplatz, warten bis 16:45 und dann ab zum tberg ein bisschen einspringen für sonntag und noch mal das material zu überprüfen.
wetter soll ja nich so knusper werden, aber wird eh nich lange gehen.
wer mitkommen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen und immer gerne gesehen


----------



## floindahouse (15. April 2008)

ick bin ja quasi dabei


----------



## BikersLady (16. April 2008)

ich hätte da mal ne Frage an Euch. Ja ja ich weiß, kann hier im Forum die Suchfunktion nutzen und auch Zeitungen wälzen, bla bla bla - aber ich hätte eben gern die Antwort von Euch, da ich mir sicher bin, dass Ihr auch das richtige technische Verständnis habt  (schleim)....  

Ich brauch nen Fully, sollte am besten nicht über 13 Kilo wiegen und gut Touren geeignet sein, die auch technisch etwas anspruchsvoller sind, sprich verblockte Trails etc. Mein Hardtail ist dafür nicht geeignet und mein Enduro-Panzer mit 16,2 Kilo ist für Ganztages-Touren zu schwer für mich. 
Das Fully darf allerdings auch nicht zu teuer sein und das ist eben das Problem. 
Selber aufbauen trau ich mir noch nicht so zu bzw. dauert so etwas ja auch immer ne ganze Weile und die Saison fängt ja nun schon an.... Helfer wären dann natürlich gern gesehen    

Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben? BITTE


----------



## basti242 (16. April 2008)

Was darf es denn kosten? Schon mal bei Canyon geschaut?


----------



## Will67 (16. April 2008)

Na, das scheint doch zwangsläufig auf die sogenannte All-Mountain-Kategorie rauszulaufen. Hinten 120-140mm Federung und vorne eine Revelation oder Talas, nicht die ganz fetten Felgen und Reifen.

Ich bin am Wochenende 158km damit gefahren.

Aber, mein Hardtail-Rahmen aus Berlin wurde gestern endlich versendet.


----------



## BikersLady (16. April 2008)

nee geschaut hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht. die fixe Idee kam mir eben erst beim Harzer-Hexenanstieg 

mmmh, ich wollte max. 1500 ausgeben. Denke hinten 120 dürften reichen. 

@will: hab deine Spikes gesichert. Müssen dann mal schauen, wann und wie ich sie dir am besten mal wieder gebe. Danke noch mal, auch wenn ich sie nicht brauchen musste bei Sonnenschein und 20 Grad


----------



## mete (16. April 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> nee geschaut hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht. die fixe Idee kam mir eben erst beim Harzer-Hexenanstieg
> 
> mmmh, ich wollte max. 1500 ausgeben. Denke hinten 120 dürften reichen.
> 
> @will: hab deine Spikes gesichert. Müssen dann mal schauen, wann und wie ich sie dir am besten mal wieder gebe. Danke noch mal, auch wenn ich sie nicht brauchen musste bei Sonnenschein und 20 Grad



Naja, bei dem Budget fällt Selbstzusammenbasteln wahrscheinlich eher raus, bei Canyon gibt es zum Beispiel die Nerve AM- Modelle, das 5er kommt Deinen Ansprüchen recht nahe, hat vernünftige Federelemente, sonstige Ausstattung geht so, wiegt mit Pedalen aber wohl eher 14 Kg. Zu anderen Rädern kann ich nix sagen, die hab' ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt .


----------



## basti242 (16. April 2008)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=47

in S in schwarz sofort lieferbar


----------



## Matte (16. April 2008)

Bei Cube Bikes hast Du auch noch den Service eines Händlers vor Ort dazu.

Laut Testberichten bieten sie ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis:

http://www.cube-bikes.de

Die 2007er Modelle sind gut reduziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (16. April 2008)

@Lady

Was sagt der Bräutigam dazu? Der baut dir bestimmt was schönes schnelles leichtes zusammen.

Und wech, checkb

Mein Tipp: Canyon, Redbull oder wenn aus Berlin sein soll: Dynamics von Stadler.


----------



## souldriver (16. April 2008)

@Lady: Wollte Schotti nicht sein Glide verkaufen??


----------



## BikersLady (16. April 2008)

Danke danke für die schnellen Antworten, werde es mir alles nun in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen können. Projekt Drittrad wurde erstmal kurzfristig aufs Eis gelegt. Hab nämlich ab den 30.05. unmengen Zeit zum biken und zu bewerben... Am besten ich werde nun Fahrradkurier, dann fahr ich auch alle in Grund und Boden  

@checkb: konnte meinem Bräutigam noch nicht von seiner neuen Aufgabe berichten


----------



## Reini65 (16. April 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> Hab nämlich ab den 30.05. unmengen Zeit zum biken und zu bewerben...



Ick drück Dir die Daumen das Du schnell was neues findest!

Grüße vom Hausmeester


----------



## BikersLady (16. April 2008)

Wie, ich dachte ich fange bei dir als Gehilfin an, hat doch auch was mit Immobilien zu tun


----------



## Reini65 (16. April 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> Wie, ich dachte ich fange bei dir als Gehilfin an, hat doch auch was mit Immobilien zu tun



Wenn Du nur halbsogut saubermachen kannst wie mit dem Mountainbike fliegen frag ich mal bei unseren Putzis


----------



## factoryltd (16. April 2008)

Factory sagt schau doch mal bei Rose WFS AM-200 ab 1249  110mm und 100mm Fahrwerk

lg Factory


----------



## Scheibenbremse (16. April 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> nee geschaut hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht. die fixe Idee kam mir eben erst beim Harzer-Hexenanstieg
> 
> mmmh, ich wollte max. 1500 ausgeben. Denke hinten 120 dürften reichen.
> 
> @will: hab deine Spikes gesichert. Müssen dann mal schauen, wann und wie ich sie dir am besten mal wieder gebe. Danke noch mal, auch wenn ich sie nicht brauchen musste bei Sonnenschein und 20 Grad



also in der preisklasse fallen mir erstmal spontan ein:

bergamont evolve 5.8 = 1299 euro







steppenwolf tycoon xr = ab 1499 euro






scott contessa fx-25 = 1500 euro


----------



## BikersLady (16. April 2008)

mmmh, das Scott sieht ja schon nett aus, aber zu schwer und zu wenig Federweg  und Frauenbike. Da hab ich mich noch nie so wohl drauf gefühlt. aber wer weiß  ich schau mal, Danke!

@schotti, jayp, etc.: wat isn mit Fahrtechniktraining morgen? Mein Bike ist zwar noch schön dreckig von Italy aber es braucht Bewegung und icke auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (16. April 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> @schotti, jayp, etc.: wat isn mit Fahrtechniktraining morgen? Mein Bike ist zwar noch schön dreckig von Italy aber es braucht Bewegung und icke auch


erzähl mal mehr


----------



## schotti65 (16. April 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> @schotti, jayp, etc.: wat isn mit Fahrtechniktraining morgen?...



Sorry, wird morgen nix.
Könnte alternativ Freitag 19-20 bei mir um die Ecke Spielplatz/Buddelkasten vorschlagen, da kann man diverse Trial-Sachen üben.


----------



## BikersLady (16. April 2008)

mir egal ob morgen oder freitag  was sagst du jayp

@rockz: ist immer noch das selbe, wie wir das schon mal hier beschrieben haben, einfach nur ein wenig Grundlagen auf der Ebene üben, teilw. zusammen, teilw. jeder das was er grad lernen will und wir anderen lästern dann über ihn und sagen ihm, was er alles falsch macht


----------



## grege (16. April 2008)

Wenn Freitag, dann ich auch.


----------



## gnafert (17. April 2008)

Freitag würde ich auch mitkommen.


----------



## schotti65 (17. April 2008)

Gut, dann schnapp ich mir den Hut:
Freitag 18.4. Spielplatzferkelei im Stadtpark Steglitz.
Priorität: Kanten bis 40cm hoch und runter.
Treffpunkt 19:00 Bismarckstr./Steglitzer Damm.
Verkehrsanbindung U-Rathaus Steglitz oder S-Südende.
Bitte Licht mitbringen wer hat zwecks evtl. Ausleuchtung!
Wenns jemand arg zu früh ist bitte meckern dann verschieben wir die Zeit.
Bis denne
schotti

ED: morgen wirds kühl, aber ohne Regen - perfekt für kinderfreie Spielplätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (17. April 2008)

Leider hat sich gestern Abend mein Kettenspanner verabschiedet. Und Hrn. Schmolke möchte ich das nun doch nicht zumuten. 
Na, hoffentlich bald mal wieder.


----------



## BikersLady (17. April 2008)

@schotti: werd dann auch mal lang kommen  falls ich mich um ne viertel Stunde verspäten sollte, ruf ich durch. 

EDIT: kann sein, wenn es weiterhin nicht regnen sollte und sich JayP noch meldet, dass wir heute um 20.30 Uhr auch ein wenig techniken, aber am Südkreuz


----------



## JayPKay (17. April 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> @schotti: werd dann auch mal lang kommen  falls ich mich um ne viertel Stunde verspäten sollte, ruf ich durch.
> 
> EDIT: kann sein, wenn es weiterhin nicht regnen sollte und sich JayP noch meldet, dass wir heute um 20.30 Uhr auch ein wenig techniken, aber am Südkreuz


"meld" : Ich sach ma wir beschränken uns auf morgen, also heute keine Technik.


----------



## grege (18. April 2008)

Ertrinke gerade in Arbeit - schaffe es heute nicht mehr zum ferkeln...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. April 2008)

grege schrieb:


> Ertrinke gerade in Arbeit - schaffe es heute nicht mehr zum ferkeln...



me too  

bis Dienstag denne,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## jasper (21. April 2008)

juhu juhu, das neue rad ist da!





das bike ist schnell. richtig schnell. wesentlich schneller als ich 
ein paar unstimmigkeiten, was die ausstattung betrifft, muss ich noch beseitigen. sattelstütze, vorbau und lenker passen nicht so recht zum rest.
der rest wäre:
kestrel 500 sci rahmen, kestrel ems gabel
corima aero lrs (clincher, zum glück )
campa record, schalthebel chorus
coda magic kurbelsystem mit specialites ta blättern
spd-pedale (ich habe keinen bock auf unterschiedliche pedalsysteme am mtb und rennrad).
was es wiegt, ka, es ist jedenfalls relativ leicht.
ich weiß, der paintjob ist nicht original, aber ich finde die farbe geil und ob die decals nu original sind oder nicht, das ist mir echt wumpe.


----------



## r0ckZ (21. April 2008)

auf jedenfall spektakulärer als das gitane 
und das ding stellste auch in deinen keller?

hast ja anscheinend was gutes aus dem sintesi machen können


----------



## jasper (21. April 2008)

ne, ich glaub das bleibt erst mal in sichtweite


----------



## konameester (21. April 2008)

Jasper, mit der Möhre läßt Du die ganzen Edelschwucken auch untrainiert stehen!
Jetzt gib Dir nen Ruck und kneif nicht den Schwanz ein  


der konameester wird in Gedanken bei Dir sein


----------



## schmadde (21. April 2008)

Oh, ein Kestrel! Sehr schön. Aber UCI-Rennen darfst Du damit nicht fahren 
Carbonfelgen und Clincher sind keine gute Kombination. Die Corimas sind, soweit ich mich erinnere für max. 6 oder 7 bar zugelassen und das aus gutem Grund... 

Mit dem Geschoss musst Du die Usedom Tour mitfahren. Material verpflichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (21. April 2008)

@schmadde: 7,5 meine ich, aber hey, das reicht mir. schlauchreifen sind jetzt halt nicht direkt wartungsfreundlich, von daher find ich das mit den clinchern eigentlich begrüßenswert.
die uci schreibt doch 26"-28" vor? oder was meinst du? naja, ich wollte jetzt keine radrennsport-karriere damit starten


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (22. April 2008)

Huhu! Ist heute oder morgen nachmittag jemand im Grunewald unterwegs und hat ne Kamera? Mein neues Bike ist fertig und ich würd mich mal an die Feinabstimmung der Gabel wagen... allerdings wär es nicht schlecht ein paar Bilder im Zustand fabrikneu zu haben  Jemand da?


----------



## Anto (22. April 2008)

Morgen gegen 14 bis 16 Uhr bin ich im Wald, Camera ist immer dabei. Musste sagen wann du wo bist.


----------



## BikersLady (22. April 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!!!! Wird auch mal Zeit, dass du Fotos rausrückst, damit wir das lang behütete Geheimnis endlich mal zu Gesicht bekommen  Ich muss malochen


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (22. April 2008)

OK, wo fährst du los? Schmetterlingsplatz? Dann könnten wir uns da ja 14:00 Uhr treffen!

@Lady: Das Warten hat sich gelohnt


----------



## twobeers (22. April 2008)

@jasper: Schönes Rad! Was schmadde mit der UCI-Norm meinte, war nicht das Gewicht sondern die Rahmenform. Da fehlt halt ein Rohr für die Norm...

Würde ich gerne mal in der freien Wildbahn bewundern. Wie ists morgen nachmittag/abend?

Twobeers


----------



## Anto (22. April 2008)

Hail_The_Trail schrieb:


> OK, wo fährst du los? Schmetterlingsplatz? Dann könnten wir uns da ja 14:00 Uhr treffen!



ok, bin dann morgen da.


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (22. April 2008)

Super! Du erkennst mich dann am lila


----------



## schotti65 (23. April 2008)

Oops - fast vergessen:

*Donnerstag 24.4. wieder Spielplatzferkelei im Stadtpark Steglitz.*Treffpunkt 19:00 Bismarckstr./Steglitzer Damm.
Verkehrsanbindung U-Rathaus Steglitz oder S-Südende.
Bitte Licht mitbringen wer hat zwecks evtl. Ausleuchtung!

Sorry Gnafert, es gab mehrere Wünsche wg. Do.

Bis denne
schotti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (23. April 2008)

Schade Schotti, da kann ich auch nicht  Naja, beim nächsten Mal wieder. Dann mit dem V8 

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## BikersLady (23. April 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


> *Donnerstag 24.4. wieder Spielplatzferkelei im Stadtpark Steglitz.*Treffpunkt 19:00 Bismarckstr./Steglitzer Damm.



schön, dann kann ich ja wieder mitmachen, dann aber ohne das Cheerleading


----------



## grege (23. April 2008)

Dabei.


P.S.: Cheerleading? Hab ich was verpasst.


----------



## gnafert (23. April 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Sorry Gnafert, es gab mehrere Wünsche wg. Do.



kein problem, viel spass!


----------



## ritzelflitzer (23. April 2008)

Schotti, mach doch bitte einen ordentlichen Aufruf in einem eigenen Thread, es sei den du möchtest nur die Schätzchen-Leser an deiner Tour teilhaben lassen


----------



## BikersLady (23. April 2008)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:


> Schotti, mach doch bitte einen ordentlichen Aufruf in einem eigenen Thread, es sei den du möchtest nur die Schätzchen-Leser an deiner Tour teilhaben lassen



das ist noch in der planphase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (23. April 2008)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:


> Schotti, mach doch bitte einen ordentlichen Aufruf in einem eigenen Thread, es sei den du möchtest nur die Schätzchen-Leser an deiner Tour teilhaben lassen



Das war gewollt und nächste Woche wird alles anders.


----------



## konameester (23. April 2008)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:


> Schotti, mach doch bitte einen ordentlichen Aufruf in einem eigenen Thread, es sei den du möchtest nur die Schätzchen-Leser an deiner Tour teilhaben lassen



....hat Rifli Ambitionen für Technik????  Der Meesta legt mal een jutet Wort für Dich ein


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (23. April 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> Wird auch mal Zeit, dass du Fotos rausrückst, damit wir das lang behütete Geheimnis endlich mal zu Gesicht bekommen



Jo, bitteschön:












Erster Fahreindruck: Sehr geil! Wesentlich ruhiger als das Alte und liegt gut in der Kurve. Probleme mit Vorderrad/Schuh-Kollision sowie Lenker/Knie gehören der Vergangenheit an, Sattel raus und pedalieren läuft auch recht angenehm. Nur die sch*** quietschenden Hayes nerven, werden bei nächster Gelegenheit ersetzt (sind noch Restbestände).

Danke an Anto für die Bilder und die nette Runde


----------



## r0ckZ (23. April 2008)

geil - der trend geht wieder zum harten 



Hail_The_Trail schrieb:


> Nur die sch*** quietschenden Hayes nerven, werden bei nächster Gelegenheit ersetzt (sind noch Restbestände).


andere beläge wirken bei hayes wunder! kein quietschen mehr und bessere bremsleistung.


----------



## mr proper (23. April 2008)

Fäääääättes Teil alter  
Dit sieht ja ma nur noch geil aus, und wenns Pedalieren läuft, dann sehen wir uns ja bestimmt des Öfteren ma richtig on Trail


----------



## gnafert (23. April 2008)

glückwunsch! schöne farbauswahl! have fun!


----------



## BikersLady (23. April 2008)

gnafert schrieb:


> glückwunsch! schöne farbauswahl! have fun!



dat seh ich auch so, damit fällt dein bike auf jeden auf  besonders die felgen gefallen mir (weiß )

nun musst auch wieder mitkommen und ich will dann keine ausreden mehr hören


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (23. April 2008)

Danke an alle!
Ich fahr gern wieder ne Runde mit, dieses Wochenende bin ich nochma in Heidelberg aber dann...

@rockz: Das Problem ist nicht nur das quietschen, sondern dass sie (periodisch) schleifen, weil die Scheiben verbogen sind... die kann man auch wieder gerade biegen, aber nach 2mal kräftig bremsen schleift es wieder  Hab das anderthalb Jahre an meinem Big Air mitgemacht, jetzt sind Juicy dran und es läuft seit einem Jahr problemlos...


----------



## grege (24. April 2008)

Ehe ich im Bikemarkt oder bei ebay stöbern gehe: Hat zufälligerweise jemand aus dem Lokalforum noch ein hinteres Laufrad in schwarz rumliegen, das er nicht mehr benötigt und mir verkaufen kann? Muss nichts besonderes sein, Einsatz CC, aber noch halbwegs ansehnlich.

Einen Umwerfer nebst Schalthebel (XT oder so) suche ich auch noch.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. April 2008)

Grege - hast ne PN...

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (24. April 2008)

Mal was anderes - wer von der *neuen Werbung links genauso genervt ist wie ich*, findet hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4702735#post4702725 den thread sich zu beschweren.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. April 2008)

Ist aber nur in den Unterforen so, oder... nervt tierisch!  

bis denne,
sundaydrive+r

PS.: Für Mac User mit Safari gibts Safari Adblock
PPS.: Tut leider nicht den freien Rand wieder für den Thread freigeben


----------



## gnafert (24. April 2008)

für feuerfüchse: adblock. thema durch.


----------



## mete (24. April 2008)

gnafert schrieb:


> für feuerfüchse: adblock. thema durch.



Ich bin ja doof bei Computerzeug, aber wo bekomme ich die passenden Filter her? Bzw. wie bekomme ich den Flashplayerkram geblockt?


----------



## souldriver (24. April 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Ich bin ja doof bei Computerzeug, aber wo bekomme ich die passenden Filter her? Bzw. wie bekomme ich den Flashplayerkram geblockt?



Noch besser finde ich https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/1865


----------



## r0ckZ (24. April 2008)

ja souldriver hats ja jetzt schon genannt.
nehmt die plus-version und abonniert dr. evils liste.

blöd ist nur, dass zwar der banner an der seite weg ist, dies aber nichts an der seitenformatierung ändert


----------



## aynis82 (24. April 2008)

hab ich schon seit  jahren aufn läppi genauso wie noscript...

aynis82


----------



## BikersLady (24. April 2008)

aynis82 schrieb:


> hab ich schon seit  jahren aufn läppi genauso wie noscript...
> 
> aynis82



Angeber   

mmmh, toll. Werbung nervt zwar, aber das Format noch mehr... kann man das echt nicht irgendwie ändern


----------



## aynis82 (24. April 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> Angeber



   

aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikersLady (24. April 2008)

so, hab mich nun auch beschwert, hoffe es hilft


----------



## checkb (24. April 2008)

Diese Forum kostet sicher ne Menge Kohle und mit Werbung verdient man Kohle. Es nervt, ist aber sicher notwendig um den Laden hier am Gang zu halten. 

Denkt mal darüber nach!

checkb


----------



## toschi (24. April 2008)

Wenn man nicht so große Fotos einstellt passt auch alles auf eine Seite, in der breite versteht sich  .

Gruss toschi


----------



## souldriver (24. April 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> blöd ist nur, dass zwar der banner an der seite weg ist, dies aber nichts an der seitenformatierung ändert


Dafür müsste die HTML-Struktur manipuliert werden und das ist nicht so einfach ...


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. April 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes - wer von der *neuen Werbung links genauso genervt ist wie ich*, findet hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4702735#post4702725 den thread sich zu beschweren.



Oder hier um dagegen zu "Stimmen"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=332861


----------



## BikersLady (24. April 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Diese Forum kostet sicher ne Menge Kohle und mit Werbung verdient man Kohle. Es nervt, ist aber sicher notwendig um den Laden hier am Gang zu halten.
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach!
> 
> checkb



Ja, das ist richtig, aber man könnte die Werbung vielleicht auch so platzieren, dass sie das Format nicht zu arg stört. Anregen kann man dies ja. Meinetwegen können sie oben und unten werben oder in der Übersicht, bloss bei den Unterforen ist es nun mal doch ziemlich lästig v. a. bei Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayPKay (24. April 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Oops - fast vergessen:
> 
> *Donnerstag 24.4. wieder Spielplatzferkelei im Stadtpark Steglitz.*Treffpunkt 19:00 Bismarckstr./Steglitzer Damm.
> Verkehrsanbindung U-Rathaus Steglitz oder S-Südende.
> ...


Bin nachher auch da, komm' aber 'n bisschen später.

Achja: Firefox + Breitbild= kein Problem


----------



## r0ckZ (24. April 2008)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Achja: Firefox + Breitbild= kein Problem


und ich hab firefox auf zwei bildschirmen verteilt


----------



## toschi (24. April 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> und ich hab firefox auf zwei bildschirmen verteilt


Links die Werbung und rechts den Thread wa? 
Bei uns in Nordeutschland ist noch keine Werbung geschaltet, ihr Berliner seit da was besonderes .

Gruss toschi


----------



## JayPKay (24. April 2008)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Bin nachher auch da, komm' aber 'n bisschen später.


Tja, da war's schnell vorbei, mit der tollen Ferkelei.
Und wenn man den tragbaren Kommunikationsapparat zuhause liegen lässt, kann man halt nix machen wenn statt bekannter Gesichter nur kleine Gören uff'm Spielplatz zu finden sind  .
Na ja, Somma is' ja noch lang .


----------



## schotti65 (24. April 2008)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Tja, da war's schnell vorbei, mit der tollen Ferkelei.
> Und wenn man den tragbaren Kommunikationsapparat zuhause liegen lässt, kann man halt nix machen wenn statt bekannter Gesichter nur kleine Gören uff'm Spielplatz zu finden sind  .
> Na ja, Somma is' ja noch lang .



Zu doof, ich hab auch versucht, Dich anzurufen.
Wir warn die erste Stunde keine 200m weiter beim  LIDL-Parkplatz genau aus dem ...



JayPKay schrieb:


> ...statt bekannter Gesichter nur kleine Gören uff'm Spielplatz...



...Grund.

Schade, Du hast die Premiere der BunnyHopTrainingsanlage verpasst.
Next time.


----------



## BikersLady (24. April 2008)

Ja, haste echt mal was verpasst, schade...  War wie immer sehr lustig unter dem Drill des Seargent schotti zu stehen, der sich dann aber wie nen kleines Kind freuen kann, wenn es klappt


----------



## gnafert (25. April 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Schade, Du hast die Premiere der BunnyHopTrainingsanlage verpasst.
> Next time.


Ja ist denn niemand seiner dokumentarischen Verpflichtung nachgekommen? ?? pffrrrrr.


----------



## r0ckZ (25. April 2008)

geil!


----------



## Anto (25. April 2008)

Hail_The_Trail schrieb:


> ...
> Danke an Anto für die Bilder und die nette Runde



Erlabe dich dran. 
Nette Runde mit Andenken: mein kleiner Konzentrationsfehler unterwegs (der Patzer mit dem Lenker) hatte Folgen. Gestern dachte ich noch Muskelkater, heute morgen schon Prellung... Aber vorhin beim check im Klinikum: Rippen gebrochen (mehrfach) und Blutungen   
Fahrverbot für Mai, Bomben schlucken! 
Hab für den ganzen Mai voller Vorfreude weitläufig 4 Harztouren geplant, davon zweimal mit "euch"
Erst Rahmen kaputt - 3 Wochen warten, dann Anto kaputt....   

*Ick wünsch euch viel Spaß für die nächsten Events und immer schön uffpassen wenn der Adrenalinspiegel wieder sinkt!
Holz und Rippenbruch... ​*


----------



## r0ckZ (25. April 2008)

gute besserung!
heftig
wir machen schöne fotos für dich!

erinnert mich an meinen gebrochenen arm - dachte auch erst prellung - und dann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (25. April 2008)

Gute Besserung unbekannterweise.

Beschreib doch mal den Hergang und ob es mit entsprechend viel Plastik hätte vermieden werden können.


----------



## Anto (25. April 2008)

War nix besonderes und ging auch alles so schnell. Gefahren, gequatscht, nich uffgepasst...  daher die Kurve nich gekriegt/ gesehen und irgendwie durch den Sand im Zaun gelandet. Lenker quer, Rest erledigte die Fliegkraft. Protektorenjacke hätte gedämpft, Stützräder hätten es da auch getan.
Danach sind wir einfach weiter gefahren und ick war auch bis vorhin noch malochen.


----------



## grege (25. April 2008)

In tiefer Trauer...









[/URL][/IMG]




plötzlich verstorben am 21.04.2008.


----------



## schotti65 (25. April 2008)

Anto schrieb:


> ...Lenker quer, Rest erledigte die Fliegkraft...



Versteh ich das richtig, dass Dich der Lenker quasi aufgespiesst hat? Und wo genau?


----------



## r0ckZ (25. April 2008)

wo bist du denn gegen gefahren, grege? 

was denn heute nur los?? allet geht zu bruch


----------



## mr proper (25. April 2008)

Mein Dämpfer hat's am Mittwoch och entschärft 

Aber ich würde nich Tauschen wollen nich mit Grege, und erst recht nich mit Anto. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung, hört sich echt unangenehm an, und dazu der Ramen auch noch. War nich gerad och Will dran und Jan zerlegt es eh ständig. Leute bitte versucht heil zu bleiben und schaltet zur not n Gang zurück, ob nu im Straßenverker oder Gelände


----------



## grege (25. April 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wo bist du denn gegen gefahren, grege?


Ein Opel wars, der sich mir plötzlich in den Weg stellte. Kam von rechts. Kurz vorm Aufprall kam mir der Gedanke, dass das wohl ne rechts-vor-links-Kreuzung war...

Interessant finde ich ja, dass der Alu-Rahmen fachgerecht gestaucht ist, die Vollcarbon-Gabel aber noch völlig intakt zu sein scheint.

Ich bin mit dem Rad übrigens noch schön nach Hause gefahren. Den Schaden am Rahmen habe ich erst vorgestern Abend entdeckt, als ich das Rad noch mal genauer untersuchen wollte.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. April 2008)

Oje, ihr macht ja Sachen, ich wünsch auch erstmal gute Besserung an Anto und Grege, mein herzliches Beileid!

Trauernde & Mitfühlende Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (25. April 2008)

Anto schrieb:


> Nette Runde mit Andenken: mein kleiner Konzentrationsfehler unterwegs (der Patzer mit dem Lenker) hatte Folgen. Gestern dachte ich noch Muskelkater, heute morgen schon Prellung... Aber vorhin beim check im Klinikum: Rippen gebrochen (mehrfach) und Blutungen



 Oh man! Wir sind danach doch noch mindestens ne dreiviertel Stunde gefahren?! Das ist echt Riesen-Pech sich bei sowas (es war ja nicht mal ein Sturz) etwas zu brechen...  Tut mir echt sehr leid für dich!

Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und vor allem eine schnelle Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teekay (25. April 2008)

Anto, da kann man ja fast schon von Glück im Unglück sprechen, bei nem Rippenbruch mit Blutungen noch weiter gebiked... wenn's dumm gelaufen wär... naja isses ja nicht. 
Gute Besserung.

Grege, der gleiche Gedanke ging mir heute Nachmittag auch durch'n Kopf: "Das iss ja ne rechts vor links Kreuzung..." zum Glück kam keiner


----------



## Teekay (25. April 2008)

Da fällt mir gerade auf, der Werbebalken links iss ja wieder weg.


----------



## checkb (25. April 2008)

Teekay schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade auf, der Werbebalken links iss ja wieder weg.



Stimmt, habe ich garnicht gemerkt.


----------



## BikersLady (26. April 2008)

Ich sags ja, schwucken ist viel gefährlicher als fr oder dh  Finger gehen verloren, Rippern werden gebrochen oder Rahmen kaputt gefahren... 

Tut mir für Euch beide sehr leid und ich wünsche dir Anto schnelle Genesung. 

Zur Info: Die Werbespalte links, war nen Versuch von den Admins hier. und es war gut, dass wir hoffen unsere Kritik geäußert haben. Kann die Tage wieder zu so komischen Dingen kommen....


----------



## aynis82 (26. April 2008)

oha ihr zwee beede macht ja sachen ! 
@anto: wünsche dir ne schnelle rückkehr auf die trails...
@grege: lass dich nich behumpsen bei der abwicklung...

aynis82


----------



## factoryltd (26. April 2008)

grege schrieb:


> In tiefer Trauer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ey Grege, haste vergessen das du mit ner Schwucke unterwegs bist ? Wie geht dann sowas  

in Gedenken Factory


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayPKay (26. April 2008)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Ey Grege, haste vergessen das du mit ner Schwucke unterwegs bist ? Wie geht dann sowas
> 
> in Gedenken Factory


Hatta doch jeschriebn, Mensch , 'n Opel war die Ursache.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. April 2008)

Das V8 is back und es war die richtige Entscheidung - damals war es eine reine Optiksache, als ich wieder aufs Bike wollte, nun bin ich auch der Meinung, daß es auch eine gute für die Einsatzgebiete ist. Eine Schwucke für den Asphalt, ein Hardtail fürs Flachland und das V8 fürs Grobe und bergab... auch wenn ich es noch nicht uphill gefahren bin, bin ich der Meinung auch da wird der Fahrer bestens mit zurecht kommen... naja, wir werden es am Freitag spätestens sehen. Das gute Stück bringt 14,2kg auf die Waage und ist wohl für einen Freerider schön leicht. Naja und r0ckZ hatte sich dann auch noch gleich ans Finetuning gemacht 











Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## r0ckZ (26. April 2008)

jo geile sache sunday. war die richtige entscheidung!
hab das ding heut schon ein bisschen vergewaltigt (und dämpfer und gabel auf mich abgestimmt ) und muss sagen, dass es sich echt gut macht.
federelemente harmonieren sehr schön miteinander. tretlager is auch nich so eklig hoch wie beim m6

ne 400er stütze wirste aber meiner meinung nach brauchen. aber jetzt wird ne kefü und n bachguard pflicht sein


----------



## factoryltd (27. April 2008)

Denke dran V8 verpflichtet sonst ist das wie Trabi fahren auf dem Nürburgring  

viel Spass wünscht Factory


----------



## checkb (27. April 2008)

> Das gute Stück bringt 14,2kg auf die Waage und ist wohl für einen Freerider schön leicht.



Geht deine Waage richtig?   Ich kann das kaum glauben, da wiegt meine Karre 1 Kilo mehr.   Was hast du verbaut, wieviel Federweg hat das V8?

checkb

PS: Sieht wirklich sehr fett aus.


----------



## factoryltd (27. April 2008)

140mm und die Dämpfer sind mit Helium gefüllt


----------



## factoryltd (27. April 2008)

Schaut mal , unser Sunday fährt keine Cranks mehr


----------



## Runterrauf (27. April 2008)

Hey Anto, gute Besserung. Das is bitter, zur besten Zeit.
Hab gar nich mitgekriegt, das du crasht bist.
Nach der PN erstmal nur ??

Gruß Runterrauf.


----------



## hobbes58 (27. April 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Geht deine Waage richtig?


Das könnte an dem LRS und den Reifen liegen!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (28. April 2008)

Anto, oh Mann, geht ja mal gar nicht!! Mehrfach (!) Rippen gebrochen und trotzdem noch malochen? Heftig! Und nun kein biken mehr, wattn Albtraum! Wir wollten doch noch den Wehlaberg bezwingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (29. April 2008)

Machen wir dann im Sommer. Fetzt sowieso erst ab 30° im Schatten und viel staubigem Waldsand. Ick bring auch Eis mit


----------



## aynis82 (1. Mai 2008)

ich wünsche allen VÄTERN nen schönen vatertag und dem rest (auch ich) nen schönen herrentag... auf das die sonne bald mal scheint

ED: nen fotostory wirds nicht geben von der tour, da ich ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung hab wo der fotoapparat sich auf hält  

aynis82


----------



## doctor worm (1. Mai 2008)

So, war am Mariannenplatz, da waren mir aber zu viele Menschen drum bin ich wieder nach hause und hab ein wenig gebastelt!
Das wird ein Spass wollte endlich mal wieder eine Alternative zu meinem 16Kilobomber!

Die hab ich gestern schon zu einem ganzen verbunden:



Die Felgen sind "handrolled in Australia"!  
Reifenfreiheit oder neudeutsch Tireclearance bis 2,5"!




Und am Sams- oder Sonntag Premierenausfahrt!


----------



## grege (1. Mai 2008)

Sieht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Reini65 (1. Mai 2008)

Affengeiler Rahmen Aber wie sieht es mit der versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze aus 

Grüße vom Hausmeester


----------



## jasper (1. Mai 2008)

woher hast du die reifen?


----------



## Eispickel (2. Mai 2008)

verklickt ... bitte löschen - Danke!


----------



## doctor worm (2. Mai 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> woher hast du die reifen?



Aus den US of A!
gibt es aber auch in den Niederlanden.

Die Versenkbarkeit erübrigt sich dank fehlendem Sattelschnellspanner! So einfach kann das sein  

Jemand Lust auf ne kleine Ausfahrt am Samstag?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. Mai 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf ne kleine Ausfahrt am Samstag?



Ja ich - aber leider erst nach 18 Uhr wegen Maloche 

bis denne,
sundayweekendworker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (2. Mai 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Ja ich - aber leider erst nach 18 Uhr wegen Maloche
> 
> bis denne,
> sundayweekendworker



klingt doch ok!

Wann kannste am Schmetterlingsplatz sein?

Schön n Sunsetride!
Wer noch?
Thorsten ich zähl auf dich!


----------



## doctor worm (2. Mai 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> klingt doch ok!
> 
> Wann kannste am Schmetterlingsplatz sein?
> 
> ...



Hier noch nen kleiner Eindruck:


----------



## Will67 (2. Mai 2008)

Da muss ich wohl erst zum Schmetterlingsplatz kommen, um mehr als Detailfotos zu sehen!


----------



## doctor worm (2. Mai 2008)

Jepp!

Morgen 13:00 Uhr am Schmetterlingsplatz steht!


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (2. Mai 2008)

wie? was? 13 Uhr oder sunset ride?

Bin gespannt, wie es aufgebaut aussieht


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (2. Mai 2008)

Fährt morgen sonst noch jemand irgendwie irgendwo? Soll ja geiles Wetterchen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (2. Mai 2008)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Fährt morgen sonst noch jemand irgendwie irgendwo? Soll ja geiles Wetterchen geben.



Komm doch mit!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (2. Mai 2008)

Und was mach ich die 6 h vorher?  Na vllt komm ich vorbei, wenn ich in der Gegend bin!


----------



## grege (3. Mai 2008)

Schade, um 13:00 bin ich noch auf der A9.


----------



## doctor worm (3. Mai 2008)

Ja schade!
Ansonsten steht 13:00 am Schmetterlingsplatz zu klassischen Runde oder auch mehr bei guter Laune!


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (3. Mai 2008)

Dabei! Also ich seh das richtig, dass Teufelsberg nicht ansteht und ich den FullFace nicht einpacken muss?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (3. Mai 2008)

Ich komm leider nich


----------



## doctor worm (3. Mai 2008)

Hail_The_Trail schrieb:


> Dabei! Also ich seh das richtig, dass Teufelsberg nicht ansteht und ich den FullFace nicht einpacken muss?



Fullface ist sicher fehl am Platz, da ich doch eher an ne Tour gedacht habe, wobei nen abstecher zum Teufelsberg ist vieleicht auch lustig, auch wenn das Rad dafür eher nicht gemacht ist!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. Mai 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> auch wenn das Rad dafür eher nicht gemacht ist!



Man könnte auch sagen, das wäre ein Test auf Herz & Nieren - ob das dann auf den Fahrer oder auf das Rad zutrifft, sei dahingestellt  Ich würde es nicht machen 

Grüße,
sundayweekendworker


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (4. Mai 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Ansonsten steht 13:00 am Schmetterlingsplatz zu klassischen Runde oder auch mehr bei guter Laune!



Schreibt ihr noch an einem mehrseitigen Bericht oder warum gibts noch keine Fotos? 

War jedenfalls sehr spaßig


----------



## Reini65 (4. Mai 2008)

So meine Fottos von Yestan


Doktors neue Möhre





Transpiration 





    



Reini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (4. Mai 2008)

Ja schön geworden die Bilder!

hab aber auch noch ein paar:
Hail-usw wollte es einfach nicht gelingen da durch zu fahren, es hat partout nicht geklappt! 









...das müssen wir dann wohl nochmal üben!
Und noch drei mal Anlieger:
Reini




HTT




Moi





und ja, schön wars, auch wenns auf dem Heimweg noch einmal n kleines Stürzchen mit Aua und Bähblut gab!
Gerne wieder


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (4. Mai 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Hail-usw wollte es einfach nicht gelingen da durch zu fahren, es hat partout nicht geklappt!



Ja, Schmetterlingsplatz eben, da muss man halt fliegen...

Schöne Fotos jedenfalls! Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (4. Mai 2008)

Schick!


----------



## Will67 (4. Mai 2008)




----------



## grege (4. Mai 2008)

Liegt doch noch ne Menge Schnee aufm Teufelsberg.


----------



## Eispickel (5. Mai 2008)

... gibts zufällig irgendjemand hier der ne Digicam und nen Giro E2 Helm zu Hause zu liegen hat oder einigermaßen in der Stadtmitte wohnt? Ich hab mich gestern spontan entschlossen mal die Riemen vom Helm zu waschen und hab natürlich in sekundenschnelle vergessen wie die Riemen an dem Helm verknotet waren. Vielleicht kann ja irgendjemand mal nen Foto davon machen und mir das Bild als Wegweiser zukommen lassen. Das würde die Sache zumindest deutlich vereinfachen ....Daaaanke!!!!


----------



## r0ckZ (6. Mai 2008)

Yeah - ich hab wieder ein Röntgenbild von mir. 






Diagnose: Außenbandriss
Behandlung: 6 Wochen Schiene + Gehilfe ( + danach eventuell Band operativ flicken)

Lukas überstand 4 Tage Bootcamp im Harz, hatte Montag dann viel zu viel überschüssige Energie und dazu noch Freizeit und beschloss Tanzen in der alten Kantine zu gehen und dort wegen der Veranstaltungsreihe "Hungry Monday" umsonst Abendbrot zu essen. 
4 Uhr Nachts spielte der DJ endlich mal vernünftige Musik und "Prodigy" verursachten einen abspackenden, schwitzenden Jumpstyle-Lukas, der irgendwann mit dem Fuß umknickte.
Nach Hause wurde jedoch noch mit dem Fahrrad gefahren mit der Hoffnung, am nächsten Tag wäre wieder alles okay. Schlecht vor Schmerzen, eine fette Schwellung und absolute Gehunfähigkeit ließen mich morgens dann dazu treiben, mir ein Shuttle zu rufen und mich untersuchen zu lassen. Gehhilfen hatte ich ja zum Glück noch.


----------



## gnafert (6. Mai 2008)

ich fühle mit dir. habe mir letztes jahr so ziemlich um die selbe zeit alle aussenbänder gerissen. hast du schon den moonboot bekommen? das ist die am meisten ätzende zeit.
gute besserung und lass es später langsam angehen; ich merke auch 1 jahr später noch die verletzung...


----------



## grege (6. Mai 2008)

LEUTE!!!! Was macht Ihr den alle!!!???  Rockz tanzt sich das Fußgelenk kaputt (schönes Röntgenbild - nicht dass ich irgendwas erkennen könnte), Lady fängt Tourans mit nem Corsa, checkb bremst arme Polos aus, wen hab ich jetzt vergessen, da war doch noch wer... 

Jetzt muss mal Schluss sein! Ich will im Sommer nicht alleine Biken gehen müssen...


P.S.: Betet für mich, morgen will ich wieder todesmutig über den Asphalt schwucken - mit meinem schon antiken aber letzten noch heilen Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic_pansen (6. Mai 2008)

@r0ckz : gute besserung

aber jumpstyle sieht ja nicht ausversehen so dämlich aus, dass dient wie bei ner kegelschnecke der abschreckung


----------



## jasper (6. Mai 2008)

mein beileid. ich hab mir auch mal inner disse nen bänderris geholt, indem ich auf ne liegende flasche getreten bin und in folge dessen umgeknickt bin.
aber mein doppelter bänderris + weber c hat noch mehr spaß gemacht.
naja was ich damit sagen will: rockz, kopf hoch, den bänderriss hast du schnell hinter dich gebracht


----------



## checkb (6. Mai 2008)

> Betet für mich, morgen will ich wieder todesmutig über den Asphalt schwucken - mit meinem schon antiken aber letzten noch heilen Rennrad.



Gott ist mit dir.  

Das ist eine fette Community hier. Da können wir ja bald mal ein Narbenevent auf die Protesen stellen.  

checkb


----------



## BikersLady (6. Mai 2008)

ach r0ckz man, du hast mein größtes Mitgefühl. aber so hab ich nun auch jemanden hier, der mir somit in den nächsten 2 wochen (oder so), anstatt mit den fetten bikes durch die gegend zu sausen, gesellschaft beim liegen auf der wiese leisten kann  Und wir können dann mal mit dem Projekt am Bike rumbasteln anfangen 
Schnelle Genesung !!!!!!!!!


----------



## schotti65 (6. Mai 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Diagnose: Außenbandriss
> Behandlung: 6 Wochen Schiene + Gehilfe ( + danach eventuell Band operativ flicken)



Brich Dir doch wenigstens noch was und lass Dich nageln, dann kommt Projekt BB-Titan-Mobile endlich weiter...

Nichtsdestotrotz gute Besserung.


----------



## Will67 (6. Mai 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> 4 Uhr Nachts spielte der DJ endlich mal vernünftige Musik und "Prodigy" verursachten einen abspackenden, schwitzenden Jumpstyle-Lukas, der irgendwann mit dem Fuß umknickte.



Mann, ihr jungen Hüpfer aber auch! Wenn wir vor 10 Jahren unfallfrei wie Keith Flint im Video zu "Firestarter" rumtanzten, kündigte sich dort bereits Jumpstyle an!? 

Wobei, ganz so von gestern bin ich ja nicht! Ich glaube, ich hab das auf der Confessions-Tour gesehen. Madonna hatte da einige Tänzer dabei. 

Gute Besserung, und nutz die Zeit! 

Zum Thema Tod und Zerstörung kann ich nur unterstehendes Bild beitragen:




*"Continental Mountain King Protection": 2 Monate und 7 Schlangen später.*

Das geht langsam ins Geld. Also mal alle Opfer zusammengesucht, auf den Küchentisch geknallt und da der Mensch ja essen muss wird sich schon was tun, mit den Flicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (6. Mai 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Mann, ihr jungen Hüpfer aber auch! Wenn wir vor 10 Jahren unfallfrei wie Keith Flint im Video zu "Firestarter" rumtanzten, kündigte sich dort bereits Jumpstyle an!?
> 
> Wobei, ganz so von gestern bin ich ja nicht! Ich glaube, ich hab das auf der Confessions-Tour gesehen. Madonna hatte da einige Tänzer dabei.
> 
> ...



Wat is datt denn???
Ich als Schlangenbändiger empfehle Schwalbe,hält auch härtesten Freeride im Harz unbeschadet aus,allerdings im Big Betty Schlangenhaus!!!

axl

PS: (H)UST


----------



## 4mate (6. Mai 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> *"Continental Mountain King Protection": 2 Monate und 7 Schlangen später.*


Wat  ?! :

Zitat ich :
*"Continental Mountain King Supersonic": 10 Monate und 1 Durchschlag später - *und auch nur weil das ein "Superlight" - Schlauch war  !
Das verblüfft mich doch etwas , eigentlich müßte es doch gerade umgekehrt sein *kopfkratz*...


----------



## jasper (6. Mai 2008)

@will: es gibt inzwischen flickzeug!


----------



## Will67 (6. Mai 2008)

Klar, gibt es Flickzeug. Aber wenn so viele Schläuche da sind, kann man das ja rausschieben. 

@4mate: Ich tippe einfach mal auf einen untypisch schlechten Mantelsatz, die "Protection"-Flanke löst sich auch schon auf. Und das, wo sie noch nicht mal richtige scharfkantige Steine zu sehen bekommen hat.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (6. Mai 2008)

Ach rockz... mein Beileid! ... Knot das Teil/das Band wieder zusammen!!


----------



## BikersLady (6. Mai 2008)

ach schnegge  wunderbare idee


----------



## aynis82 (6. Mai 2008)

jedes jahr aufs neue...











... ich HASSE meinen heuschnupfen   ich könnte  

aynis82


----------



## Pittus (7. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man über IBC zu einem Versehrten N8sit-in aufrufen  
Jute Besserung der janzen Krankenabteilung  

Pitt ,der bis of den kleenen Mann im Kopp jesund ist


----------



## twobeers (7. Mai 2008)

grege schrieb:


> P.S.: Betet für mich, morgen will ich wieder todesmutig über den Asphalt schwucken - mit meinem schon antiken aber letzten noch heilen Rennrad.



1. wann und wo willst Du fahren? Ich hab Zeit - zumindest 2 Stunden.

2. immer noch kein neues?

Twobeers


----------



## grege (7. Mai 2008)

18:00 Auerbach ist der Plan - ist Dir wahrscheinlich zu spät? Früher geht bei mir leider nicht. Dafür muss ich um 20:30 wieder zu Hause sein (aber dann wird's ja eh bald dunkel).

Neuer Rahmen ist bestellt und kommt hoffentlich noch diese Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. Mai 2008)

Jaaaaa, fast sechs Wochen hat es gedauert..jetzt kann endlich wieder herumgeschaukelt werden ...


----------



## Will67 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre seit heute wieder wippfrei. Hat 8 Wochen gedauert!

Nox, nox!


----------



## basti242 (7. Mai 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, fast sechs Wochen hat es gedauert..jetzt kann endlich wieder herumgeschaukelt werden ...



Sechs Wochen? Wo und wie teuer wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## mete (7. Mai 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Sechs Wochen? Wo und wie teuer wenn ich fragen darf?



Naja, die Garantieabwicklung samt Rahmenverkauf/ -neukauf hat nur zwei Wochen gedauert, das Pulvern vier Wochen, da die Farbe schwierig zu verarbeiten ist und nicht mit anderen zusammen in den Ofen kann (Partikelflug). Die Firma heißt Gerrards (www.info1000.de) und der Preis für Zweifachpulverung liegt bei etwa 100,-, je nach Farbe.


----------



## r0ckZ (7. Mai 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit heute wieder wippfrei. Hat 8 Wochen gedauert!
> 
> Nox, nox!


alles in ordnung gewesen bei der probefahrt?


----------



## jasper (7. Mai 2008)

heftig, die farbe. ist das ne "leuchtfarbe", so im feuerwehr-style?


----------



## mete (7. Mai 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> heftig, die farbe. ist das ne "leuchtfarbe", so im feuerwehr-style?



Nun...es ist Feuerwehrfarbe..RAL 3024, leuchtrot..wenn's erstmal eingesaut ist, fällt das aber sowieso nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (7. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mcih an kein mete-Bike erinnern, dass eingesaut war?!?!


----------



## -=riChi=- (7. Mai 2008)

Sehr dezente Farbwahl....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. Mai 2008)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ich kann mcih an kein mete-Bike erinnern, dass eingesaut war?!?!



mehr als möglichst viel Schlammpfützen mitnehmen kann ich ja nicht machen..

aber ich verwöhne euch schon sehr...nur meine Socken werdenimmer dreckig..daran muss ich noch arbeiten...


----------



## mr proper (7. Mai 2008)

Hatt flt noch wer ne *DTSwiss 240s HR Nabe 6Loch* rum liegen die er nich mehr benötigt? Einige LVler hier hatten die Nabe doch ma als standart Nabe drinn, flt liegt irgend wo noch so ein Teil.


----------



## BikersLady (9. Mai 2008)

so, da ich unter starken Medikamenteneinfluss stehe und daher nicht immer weiß, was ich tue , werd ich mal rumspammen: 

MIR IST LANGWEILIG und 
*ICH WILL WIEDER BIKEN KÖNNEN*          

danke fürs Verständnis


----------



## r0ckZ (15. Mai 2008)

never trust the speichenberechner von dt swiss

 xt nabe (rear, 6bolt) mit singletrack ausgewählt --> 266 und 264 bestellt --> zu lang
 gewundert und gespeicherten erd der singletrack mit herstellerangaben verglichen --> falscher erd bei dt swiss --> richtigen erd eingegeben --> 262 und 260 --> gekauft --> zu kurz
 264 und 262 wäre das richtige gewesen

1,05 für ne dt comp bei ostrad zu teuer 

 rumgelabt dass inet 0,5, wheels of steel 0,75 --> dann gekriegt für 0,80 inkl. nippel
 gut sortierter laden - so ziemlich alle speichenlängen da, und auch schwarze messingnippel (nach ersten versuchen auf antriebsseite für besser erachtet als alu [sagt auch schraners tolles buch])

pike feder getauscht

 lieber erst gucken, welche drin ...
 schwarz bestellt, dachte blau wär drin - war aber rot ... egal - dann kann ich doch noch mehr fressen
 bei fragen --> axl anrufen, weil manual auf sram.com/de shice
 hab jetzt ~150mm fw --> will nich, dass die feder sich einfährt 

einspeichen und zentrieren

 schöne arbeit, macht spaß ... selbst nach dem vierten mal ein- & ausspeichen inkl zentrieren immer noch spaßig
 schulungsprozess .. gut ding brauch weile  --> meine ergebnisse immer besser und schneller
 how to zentrier a zentrierständer sone sache für sich ...
 poison bikes hat shice maschinen to speich ein
 dd speichen wirklich besser als durchgehend gleich dicke

zu verkaufen

 18 dt comp schwarz 266mm
 17 alpina 2,0mm durchgehend schwarz 262mm
 18 alpina 2,0mm durchgehend schwarz 260mm
 rote pike feder
 richtig runtergerockte rigida taurus 2000 
 vr - xt nabe, spokes kA, rigida taurus
 schüler-monatskarte AB bis 8.6

gute musik

 r0ckZ scheißt die wand an zu dem Titel  "Machine" von "Logistics" aus dem Album "Now More Than Ever"  [1% of 4:12]
 r0ckZ spackt ab zu dem Titel  "Anti Anti" von "Bonaparte" aus dem Album "TOO Much - Limited Edition"  [1% of 3:16]

additional

 bahn fahren sucks
 rockz freut sich, wieder pedalieren zu dürfen
 mr. hyde wird immer geiler
 und schwerer


----------



## checkb (15. Mai 2008)

Armer Rockz.

checkb


----------



## mr proper (15. Mai 2008)

DerArme hatt ein anna Klatsche. 

Was ich hier wollte 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=335591
Der hat noch viel mehr ein anner Klatsche, alter dit is ma schnell 
Ick globe ick kotze gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (15. Mai 2008)

^^  Geschwindigkeit schafft Sicherheit


----------



## dOOd] (15. Mai 2008)

....und sonst so?


----------



## jasper (15. Mai 2008)

ich HASSE übersteuerten ton. wirklich. da könnte ich ausrasten. ich meine, wenn die ins mikro brüllen, dann sollen sie es gefälligst weiter weg aufbauen.
was soll das? finden die das toll wenn ihnen jemand ins ohr brüllt? arschgeigen.


----------



## BikersLady (18. Mai 2008)

Wer morgen Zeit und Lust hat: hab eben gelesen, dass morgen in den Müggelz wieder fleißig gebaut wird, ab 11 Uhr - an der Downhillstrecke


----------



## Kompostman (18. Mai 2008)

mr proper schrieb:


> DerArme hatt ein anna Klatsche.
> 
> Was ich hier wollte
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=335591
> ...



Nicht schlecht was? Der Herr Hügel hat es ganz schön eilig.....
Morgen gehe ich mal bei mir vor der Haustür Trails erkunden, damit ich den Ickes was bieten kann wenn mal wer vorbei guckt.


----------



## mr proper (18. Mai 2008)

Ach ihr habt doch gar keine Ahnung, trainieren  
Sowat macht man doch einfach mit Technik.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4766319&postcount=1932
Außerdem,...





> Kommste in Berlin klar, kommste überall klar


 dazu beherzigen wir das mit der Geschwindigkeit und Sicherheit und der Hill is geschlagen, is doch kein Problem machen wir doch mit 2-1 Star.


----------



## checkb (18. Mai 2008)

> Morgen gehe ich mal bei mir vor der Haustür Trails erkunden, damit ich den Ickes was bieten kann wenn mal wer vorbei guckt.



Freu mich jetzt schon auf die Feierabendrunde mit dir.  

checkb


----------



## Will67 (19. Mai 2008)

Gerade beim morgendlichen Überfliegen der Berliner Themenlandschaft den Thread *"Bin Laden in Berlin!?"* entdeckt. Ich freute mich schon darauf, was Proper, als letzter Schreiber, wohl dazu zu sagen hatte .... 

.... naja, Ernüchterung folgte.  

Soviel dazu, vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (25. Mai 2008)

Doping beginnt demnächst:

Ich kann mich nicht länger wehren: Frau Doktor bat mich schon wieder, diese Tabletten zu nehmen. Jetzt muss ich wohl... 

Ab September bin ich deswegen also sportlich leistungsfähiger!!!  Hat sie zumindest gesagt... Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (27. Mai 2008)

"Die schöne Straße!"
PAH! Von wegen! Boah, so n &%$& ******!!! 

Tüdel ich heute um mein schönes Zuhause rum, fahr über die schräge Brücke und was seh ich da???? Der schöne Sandweg wird gepflastert! 
WAAAAAAAAHH!! Wähäääääääää! Das ist so fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurchtbar! So deprimierend! 

Ich könnte so dermaßen kotzen! Alles muss platt und versiegelt sein, bloß kein Sandkrümel, keine Kuhle... 
Die spinnen doch! Den Funkerberg wollen se demnächst auch asphaltieren, datt geht doch mal gar nicht! 
*soooooo nen Klumpen Wut im Bauch hab* 

Wo soll ich euch denn bloß noch langführen (also wenn hier mal ne Runde statt findet), wenn das so weiter geht? 
*seufzseufzseufz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (27. Mai 2008)

Dann wird es um KW endlich mal sandfrei...


----------



## jasper (27. Mai 2008)

ein traum wird wahr...


----------



## r0ckZ (29. Mai 2008)

ABI 08
Arbeit am Start
Ziviplatz im Fahrradladen sicher

yeah


----------



## BikersLady (29. Mai 2008)

Na dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch  und willkommen in der wirklich harten Welt


----------



## factoryltd (29. Mai 2008)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch  und willkommen in der richtigen Welt . Eines Tages wirst du das heitere Schülerleben vermissen.

gruss factory


----------



## factoryltd (29. Mai 2008)

BikersLady schrieb:


> Na dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch  und willkommen in der wirklich harten Welt



nasowas, jetzt hatten wir den selben gedanken


----------



## Illuminus (29. Mai 2008)

ach quatsch jetzt kommt erstmal ein jahr voller Suff Freude und rumgammeln und danach gehts erst so einigermaßen los wenn de studierst


----------



## PiratPilot (1. Juni 2008)

Die Natursportler müssen selbst dafür sorgen, dass sie mit der Natur nicht rücksichtslos, sondern schonend umgehen. 
Mountainbiking ist gut, aber manche Biker heizen die Almwiesen hinunter und reißen die Grasnarbe auf. Das ist ein Ärgernis, lässt sich aber abstellen: Die Seilbahnbetreiber oder die Gemeinden müssen verbieten, dass die Räder in Bergbahnen auf den Berg transportiert werden. Vom Berg herunterzurasen ist ohnehin keine sportliche Leistung.   Dasselbe gilt für das Helikopter-Skiing. Beides ist höchstens Nervenkitzel. Deswegen sollte auch Helikopter-Skiing verboten werden. Wer einen Berg selber hinaufgeradelt ist, wer einen Berg selber mit Fellen unter den Ski erstiegen hat, der wird nicht wie ein Idiot hinunterbrettern, die Flora kaputtmachen und die Tiere vertreiben. 
Vernunft, Toleranz und Verantwortungsbewußtsein sollten das Verhalten der Kletterer, Wanderer, Natur- und Vogelschützer, aber auch der Behörden bestimmen.


----------



## Chris82 (2. Juni 2008)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Vom Berg herunterzurasen ist ohnehin keine sportliche Leistung.   Dasselbe gilt für das Helikopter-Skiing. Beides ist höchstens Nervenkitzel.
> 
> wie ein Idiot hinunterbrettern



wieder mal schön tief in die vorurteilsschublade gegriffen.

und wer mein das dh oder fr in technisch anspruchsvollem gelände kein sport ist und nicht anstrengt weis nicht wovon er redet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (2. Juni 2008)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Die Natursportler müssen selbst dafür sorgen, dass sie mit der Natur nicht rücksichtslos, sondern schonend umgehen.
> Mountainbiking ist gut, aber manche Biker heizen die Almwiesen hinunter und reißen die Grasnarbe auf. Das ist ein Ärgernis, lässt sich aber abstellen: Die Seilbahnbetreiber oder die Gemeinden müssen verbieten, dass die Räder in Bergbahnen auf den Berg transportiert werden. Vom Berg herunterzurasen ist ohnehin keine sportliche Leistung.   Dasselbe gilt für das Helikopter-Skiing. Beides ist höchstens Nervenkitzel. Deswegen sollte auch Helikopter-Skiing verboten werden. Wer einen Berg selber hinaufgeradelt ist, wer einen Berg selber mit Fellen unter den Ski erstiegen hat, der wird nicht wie ein Idiot hinunterbrettern, die Flora kaputtmachen und die Tiere vertreiben.
> Vernunft, Toleranz und Verantwortungsbewußtsein sollten das Verhalten der Kletterer, Wanderer, Natur- und Vogelschützer, aber auch der Behörden bestimmen.



<unterschreib>

Und DH/Fr ist was für hirnamputierte Vollspacken!


----------



## basti242 (2. Juni 2008)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Vom Berg herunterzurasen ist ohnehin keine sportliche Leistung.   Dasselbe gilt für das Helikopter-Skiing.



 und ick dachte immer ick bin Sportler    



PiratPilot schrieb:


> Vernunft, Toleranz und Verantwortungsbewußtsein sollten das Verhalten der Kletterer, Wanderer, Natur- und Vogelschützer, aber auch der Behörden bestimmen.


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (2. Juni 2008)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Dasselbe gilt für das Helikopter-Skiing. Beides ist höchstens Nervenkitzel. Deswegen sollte auch Helikopter-Skiing verboten werden. Wer einen Berg selber hinaufgeradelt ist, wer einen Berg selber mit Fellen unter den Ski erstiegen hat, der wird nicht wie ein Idiot hinunterbrettern, die Flora kaputtmachen und die Tiere vertreiben.



Sehr interessant, wieso Heli-Skiing blöd ist, Lift-Skiing(?) aber nicht  


P.S.: "Wer einen Berg selber hinaufgeradelt ist, [...] der wird nicht wie ein Idiot hinunterbrettern" - da bin ich aber ein lebendes Gegenbeispiel


----------



## TheCanuck (2. Juni 2008)

Hail_The_Trail schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, wieso Heli-Skiing blöd ist, Lift-Skiing(?) aber nicht
> P.S.: "Wer einen Berg selber hinaufgeradelt ist, [...] der wird nicht wie ein Idiot hinunterbrettern" - da bin ich aber ein lebendes Gegenbeispiel



Ich auch. Wir machen es einfach so in dem Holzfäller-Land.


----------



## PiratPilot (2. Juni 2008)

Ich zitierte den von mir geschätzten Heiner Geißler. Sicherlich provoziert er mit seiner Wortwahl. Und nach der gängigen Definition ist Downhill sicherlich als Sport zu bezeichnen. Vielleicht sollte man besser unterscheiden zwischen fairem und unfairem 'Kampf' mit der Natur. 

Skifahren/Snowboarden mit Lift oder Heli = unfair.
Skitouren gehen = fair.

Sich mit Hilfe dutzender Sherpas und künstlichem Sauerstoff auf einen Achttausender schleppen=unfair.
Reinhold Messner-mäßig den Rucksack selber schleppen ohne Sauerstoff=fair.

Downhill mit Bus-Shuttle/Lift=unfair.
Selber hochkurbeln=fair.

Bestreitet ja keiner, dass es Spaß macht. Aber ein bißchen schlechtes Gewissen darf man dabei schon haben.


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (2. Juni 2008)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Skifahren/Snowboarden mit Lift oder Heli = unfair.



Das mit dem Lift hat der Herr da nicht geschrieben, er wird schon wissen, warum!



> Sich mit Hilfe dutzender Sherpas und künstlichem Sauerstoff auf einen Achttausender schleppen=unfair.
> Reinhold Messner-mäßig den Rucksack selber schleppen ohne Sauerstoff=fair.
> 
> Downhill mit Bus-Shuttle/Lift=unfair.
> Selber hochkurbeln=fair.



Ich fasse zusammen: Hilfsmittel unfair. Aber nur solche, die du nicht benutzt:
Künstlicher Sauerstoff = Unfair.
Künstliches Fahrrad = Fair.

Downhill mit Lift = Unfair.
Mit dem Zug zur RR-Tour fahren = Fair.

Wirklich fair wäre wohl, im Adamskostüm die Gipfel stürmen...


P.S.: Naturschutz steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber ob nun hochkurbeln automatisch weniger Naturbelastung bedeutet bezweifle ich. Es gibt genug CCler, die fahren hoch und dann den halben SingleTrail mit blockierten Hinterrad wieder runter. Der DH/FRer fährt in der selben Zeit öfter runter, verursacht auf SEINER Strecke damit auch Abnutzung. ABER die Strecken wurden eben als MTB-Strecken angelegt! Mit der Liftkarte bezahlt man auch die Streckenpflege mit. Downhill hat mit querfeldein fahren überhaupt nichts zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (2. Juni 2008)

Ick binn och für

Zemtralheizung=unfair
offene Feuerstellen=fair

mit irgen nem Hilfsmittel (Auto,Zug) zum Berg gelangen=unfair
Von Berlin Haburg ...selber bis zu den Bergen Wandern Radeln=fair

Sind jetz Kutschenwerke noch ok?


Finde man sollte jegliche art von Technik wieder Verbieten, PS`s wozu man hat doch 10Finger zum Zählen. Flugzeuge Zuge alles zotal unfair


----------



## Chris82 (2. Juni 2008)

Skifahren oder snowboarden mit Wandern oder mountainbiken zu vergleichen hackt ja mal gewaltig.

hab noch nicht erlebt das man einen ganzen hang von wald und gestein befreit um ne bikepiste zu bauen.


----------



## aynis82 (3. Juni 2008)

habe ich grad im inet entdeckt beim stöbern, sollte man unbedingt zuschlagen top preis/leistung  

http://s183033884.online.de/shop/article_60/Magura-Laurin.html?shop_param=cid%3D4%26aid%3D60%26

aynis82


----------



## gongi (3. Juni 2008)

gibt's dazu noch das werk oben drauf, dann wär der preis gerechtfertigt und echt ein schnäppchen


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (3. Juni 2008)

@aynis: hast du die durolux jetzt eigentlich bestellt?


----------



## aynis82 (3. Juni 2008)

Hail_The_Trail schrieb:


> hast du die durolux jetzt eigentlich bestellt?



jo ging heute mit der post raus (angeblich) ...

bin ma echt gespannt  

aynis82


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. Juni 2008)

Das hab ich letztens in der Nähe vom Alex fahren sehen, leider hat meine Cam eine lausige Auslöseverzögerung... der hatte auf seinem Rad da den Ar5ch, wo andere den Kopf in der Regel haben 







Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## -=riChi=- (22. Juni 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> der hatte auf seinem Rad da den Ar5ch, wo andere den Kopf in der Regel haben



....dann hatte er auf jeden Fall einen guten Überblick über die Verkehrssituation.  Und im Rucksack ´ne Trittleiter zum aufsteigen...


----------



## Horsedriver (23. Juni 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Das hab ich letztens in der Nähe vom Alex fahren sehen, leider hat meine Cam eine lausige Auslöseverzögerung... der hatte auf seinem Rad da den Ar5ch, wo andere den Kopf in der Regel haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...würde mal sagen, ihm klaut keiner so leicht sein Bike unterm Ar..h weg

Gruß
Horsedriver


----------



## aynis82 (25. Juni 2008)

FINALE OHO! FINALE OHOHOHO!!! 

aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (26. Juni 2008)

In aller früh machte ich Rast beim Bäcker und als ich das unbeaufsichtigte Radel wieder in Augenschein nehmen konnte, war es nicht etwa gestohlen oder die Gabel fehlte .... nein, zwei dt. Fähnchen waren angepappt.

Aber flatterhafter Patriotismus ist nicht so mein Ding und ausserdem: Wie sieht das denn aus!?





Ja, so war das, Schätzchen! Sachen gibt es ...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. Juni 2008)

...und wo sind die Beweisfotos?


----------



## Will67 (26. Juni 2008)

Immer aufs Schlimme! Ich hab doch seit Polen keine kleine Cam mehr.


----------



## Eispickel (26. Juni 2008)

Typisch Sunday ... du kleiner herz-, gewissens-, und skrupelloser Fahrradterrorist.  immer aufs schlimme ... Wie wärs denn wenn Du im Gegenzug mal großzügig Ersatz anbietest? Das iPhone ist zwar kein Ersatz aber wäre zumindest schon mal ein Anfang


----------



## Will67 (26. Juni 2008)

Aber über die Auslöseverzögerung beim iPhone hört man nicht nur Gutes.

Und ausserdem bin ich doch bald wieder einsatzbereit. Ich gehe die Sache wie bei einem verstorbenem Haustier an: Also die Verschiedene im Garten vergraben und Neukauf einer Gleichaussehenden. 


... ein echter Freund hätte natürlich nach dem Rennen meine tote Kamera im Klo runtergepült und heimlich durch eine exakte Kopie ersetzt.


----------



## Eispickel (26. Juni 2008)

Das Wort "Anfang" sollte ja auch darauf hinweisen, dass das iPhone nur eine temporäre Notlösung sein kann um z.B. Fähnchen am Lenker zu fotografieren. 

zum Thema vergraben: ... lass das mal nicht die falschen hier lesen, dass Du deinen Müll immer irgendwo vergräbst ... 

zum Thema Kamera auswechseln: ich hab ja gelernt, dass es in Polen so ziemlich alles günstig geben soll allerdings denke ich nicht, dass Du da irgendwo im Wald oder auf dieser lauschigen Wiese wo wir den Tag verbracht haben auch nur ne Minichance hast irgendwas zum knipsen zu finden - es sei denn irgendjemand hat schon mal was vergraben ...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. Juni 2008)

Naja, die 5Megapixel Sony Cam mit Handy ist auch nicht so der Bringer  Wenn das iPhone2 da ist, wird die auch verscherbelt.

A pro pos Handy, Will hat doch auch eins, da ist doch bestimmt ne Cam drin, oder?!

Grüße,
sunday

PS.: Hier gabs doch irgendwann mal das Thema Emos, da hab ich durch Zufall heut was gefunden


----------



## basti242 (26. Juni 2008)

Hat noch einer einen Noby Nic in 2.2 oder 2.4 rumliegen?


----------



## checkb (26. Juni 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Hat noch einer einen Noby Nic in 2.2 oder 2.4 rumliegen?



2 x 1,8 für Extremschnellschwucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (26. Juni 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> 2 x 1,8 für Extremschnellschwucken.



Danke aber die sind ein bisschen schmal. Will mein starres SSP für die 66 Seen Runde mit ner Schaltung und "federnden" dicken Schlappen pimpen.


----------



## axl65 (26. Juni 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Danke aber die sind ein bisschen schmal. Will mein starres SSP für die 66 Seen Runde mit ner Schaltung und "federnden" dicken Schlappen pimpen.



Ich borge Dir meinen 2.Laufradsatz,mit Schlangen und Big Bettys!!!Du wirst mich dafür lieben,bei jedem Sandweg an dem Du fast verzweifelst!!! 

axl


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hab hier n 2.3er von sunday... muss ich jetzt gucken, welche Marke das is?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. Juni 2008)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ich hab hier n 2.3er von sunday... muss ich jetzt gucken, welche Marke das is?



Der leichteste und beste Maxxis Ignitor - Profil ist OK und ne Panne gabs zumindest mit dem nie  Den anderen von dem Paar hat der 601-er nicht gefallen - da hatte dann die Karkasse nen Riss. Ansonsten zu empfehlen, egal, ob Straße oder Gelände.

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## BikersLady (26. Juni 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Hat noch einer einen Noby Nic in 2.2 oder 2.4 rumliegen?



Hab hier was liegen, wonach du wirklich gefragt hast - fast nagelneue Nobbys in 2,2 - drei Mal mit gefahren. Wenn sie haben willst, schick mir ne PN


----------



## Will67 (27. Juni 2008)

Conti Mountain King Protection 2.2 habe ich noch rumliegen.

Wobei ich in der Vergangenheit wohl nicht gerade Werbung für diesesn ganz besonderen Reifen gemacht habe.

Wird an Leichtbauer verkloppt werden, die haben andere Prioritäten ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (27. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Angebote, ick glob den Deal hat die Lady gemacht.


----------



## kuka.berlin (27. Juni 2008)

ick hab och noch drei NN in 2,4" hier


----------



## sundaydrive+r (7. August 2008)

Auch geil 






bis denne,
sunday, der diesen Fred mal wieder hochholen wollte


----------



## Will67 (11. August 2008)

Weißer oder schwarzer Laufradsatz zum schwarzen NOX-Hardtail?

Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht ...




Für das *Kleine Schwarze* spricht so einiges, sagt auch meine Stilberaterin.

Man stelle sich Edith Piaf oder Audrey Hepburn mit weißen Schuhen vor!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (12. August 2008)

Ich finde, wir sollten mal ein Buch rausgeben mit den besten Berichten des IBC-Berlin-Brandenburg-Forums! Zum Schmunzeln, Mitleiden und Mitfiebern!


----------



## Illuminus (12. August 2008)

bin für ne pdf..


----------



## PiratPilot (13. August 2008)

In diesem Film gefällt mir besonders die Action bei 1:06min.


----------



## r0ckZ (14. August 2008)

ja - doch - die stelle gefällt mir auch besten. kurz davor die action is aber auch ganz schön!

____________________________________________________________

und was man nich alles im netz so findet;
Hancock.2008.R5.DL.German.AC3.5.1.Dubbed.PAL.DVDR-MrProper


----------



## factoryltd (20. August 2008)

Koordinationstraining-Spezial, trainiert wird die Zielgenauigkeit ohne Bike - HEITERER BOWLINGABEND am 19.9.08   21 Uhr Stadthalle Erkner.

Mit dabei

Sunday
Rockz
Richi
Unbekannte
?
?

Was erwartet uns   wer nen Strike kullern kann den werden hübsche Damen zu mehr Striks animieren


----------



## jasper (20. August 2008)

mein gott was fürn käse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (20. August 2008)

lol ^^


----------



## schmadde (9. September 2008)

Gibts hier jemanden, der mir übers Wochenende eine Federgabelpumpe leihen kann? Ich will am Sonntag den P-Weg fahren und letztes Mal war ein bisschen zu wenig Luft in der Gabel...


----------



## Boerge (9. September 2008)

Du kommst aus dem PBerg und noch wohn ich da - Angebot steht! Und BTW Voodoos eiserner Trinkbecher befindet sich auch noch immer in meinem Gewahrsam. Der ist wohl bei einem Klaus-Cup stehen gelassen worden...


----------



## schmadde (9. September 2008)

Danke! PN.

Ach übrigens: Mein nichtgefedertes ist jüngst fertig geworden (soweit ein Rad fertig werden kann):


----------



## Taedh (9. September 2008)

Ich finds richtig dufte dein gebautes bike. sieht richtig klasse aus. ;-)


----------



## jasper (9. September 2008)

wenn alle stricke reißen hab ich auch noch son dingen im angebot...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. September 2008)

...und meine Pumpe hast Du auch schon fast nen Jahr  Lebt se denn wenigstens noch?

bis denne,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## Boerge (9. September 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> ...und meine Pumpe hast Du auch schon fast nen Jahr  Lebt se denn wenigstens noch?
> 
> bis denne,
> sundaydrive+r



Schmadde oder Jasper? Bei Jasper weiss man ja, dass man bis zu 6 Monaten auf Rückgabe warten kann...


----------



## jasper (9. September 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> ...und meine Pumpe hast Du auch schon fast nen Jahr  Lebt se denn wenigstens noch?
> 
> bis denne,
> sundaydrive+r



ach herrje, die liegt immernoch ungefähr dort, wo ich sie ausgepackt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (13. September 2008)

unglaublich aber wahr...
heute abend kommt auf super-rtl um 22uhr "die bmx-bande"
ein film aus meiner jugend ich glaube 8 oder 10 jahre alt war ich als ich die stunts nach machen wollte 
sehr sehr geil, wird aufjeden fall aufgenommen 
ick freu mir
klick mich

aynis82


----------



## -=riChi=- (13. September 2008)

Was das denn? Geheime Trainingswaffe??


----------



## BikersLady (20. September 2008)

ich versteigere hier an den höchstbietenden eine ganze tolle, schon aufgeblassene SCHWIMMWESTE!!!!! (wie jeht dit scheißding eigtl auch wieder kleen??? messer glänzen schon )


----------



## r0ckZ (21. September 2008)

lass mir ja meene schwimmweste heile!

/btw: so ufjeräumt hier ;(


----------



## Anto (24. September 2008)

*"damals" in Seiffen*





*heute in Frankfurt*





Dank IBC gibt`s also doch ein Leben nach dem Tod


----------



## Laschpuffer (24. September 2008)

Autsch, wie bekommt man denn das hin? 

Bin zurzeit am Überlegen mir nen NoksEklüps übern Winter zusammenzuhämmern oder doch meinen Oldie aufzurüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## axl65 (15. Oktober 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


>



welcher rahmen ist es???
liteville "Lang" ???
farbe???


----------



## Illuminus (15. Oktober 2008)

Sattelstütze in lang..  oder Krückstock? ...


----------



## checkb (15. Oktober 2008)

Langtork?


----------



## schotti65 (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## timtim (15. Oktober 2008)

schon weihnachten ?
verdammt bin ich neugierig..........


----------



## Reini65 (15. Oktober 2008)

Komm Alter zeig die Möhre!

Reini


----------



## mr proper (15. Oktober 2008)

Jou, raus jeholt uff n Tisch mit dit Ding

























Danach kannst ja mal zeigen was in dem Kartone is


----------



## hobbes58 (15. Oktober 2008)

Dit kann nich wahr sein! Der Schott hat einjekooft! Pack aus dit Teil!


----------



## schotti65 (16. Oktober 2008)

Janz banaler Harz4-Freerider in Dunkelwaldgrün.
4 Knöpfe an der Gabel und am Dämpfer genauso + 2 Ventile - wie soll man denn da noch zum Fahren kommen?
Gewicht ist exakt wie angegeben 15,8 original fahrfertig inkl. Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (16. Oktober 2008)

Canoyn Freerider


----------



## checkb (16. Oktober 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Janz banaler Harz4-Freerider in Dunkelwaldgrün.
> 4 Knöpfe an der Gabel und am Dämpfer genauso + 2 Ventile - wie soll man denn da noch zum Fahren kommen?
> Gewicht ist exakt wie angegeben 15,8 original fahrfertig inkl. Pedale.



Du solltest Pokern, schön geblufft.  Wenigstens hat einer Glück gehabt. 

Glückwunsch und Happy Freireit* mit dem neuen Geschoss.

checkb

*Termin sollte dann wohl klappen.


----------



## Chris82 (16. Oktober 2008)

Der schott hat noch nie halbe sache jemacht ich schätze mal das es has zum Felsen zermalen ist ein Ungetüm das nicht kaputt gehen kann und wenns mal umfällt einen Krater in die Erde reisst.

So
was
hier ungefähr


----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde auch auf ein Schluchtenbike tippen  Das wird ja Flo freuen 

bis denne,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## timtim (18. Oktober 2008)

ooops






heute ,am höllbeermoorpfarrweg nähe ................. Hannover


----------



## schotti65 (18. Oktober 2008)

Naja wie man sieht is das Rad ganz schön kurz.
Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob M wirklich der Bringer war, aber wahrscheinlich nur Gewöhnung.

Jedenfalls: Höllenstieg Leistenklippe Beerenstieg Moorstieg Pfarrstieg inkl. Treppe (wieso hab ich da jemals gezögert?). Jetzt  wird mir so einiges klar. Fast schon unfair gegenüber dem Trail, fast so, als würde man's sich mit Flachmann und Feuerwaffe im Wartehäuschen gegenüber dem Salzstein gemütlich machen anstatt dem Wild ehrlich mit Pfeil und Bogen gegenüber treten. Oder so. Ein paar Mal war ich zu langsam und bin auch gleich vorne rüber. (übrigens einmal genau mit dem Steissbein auf eine Felsenspitze - da sind "andere" Rückenprotektoren längst zu Ende - Danke Plastik!) Da muss jetzt noch der Mut sich dem Material anpassen. Und die Unterarme sind nicht mal richtig warm geworden. Hochzu ebenfalls der Bringer, so machts endlich mal Spass noch im kleinsten Gang über Wurzeln zu kurbeln.
Bin sehr gespannt auf Bikepark u.ä.

Danke @timitim für den Routenvorschlag.


----------



## checkb (18. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wird es gefährlich im Trail. Du Drops ja. 

checkb


----------



## grege (18. Oktober 2008)

Moment mal...


sehe ich da ne Kettenschaltung???


----------



## schotti65 (18. Oktober 2008)

Das ist nur ein Betastadium. Ich werde beide Räder in eine grosse Kiste werfen und schütteln. Mal sehn was bei rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayPKay (24. Oktober 2008)

Yeahh! 
UPS war da, jetzt konnt' ich endlich fertichbasteln.





Zusammen mit ZTR Flow, SuperComp und roten Alunippeln ein akzeptables Stück.

Ick freu mir !!


----------



## factoryltd (24. Oktober 2008)

Mensch da haste aber ordentlich Zahnlöcher gestopft wa aber sach mal ne funktionierende Bremse wäre die nicht sinnvoller

der V8 Freerider


----------



## JayPKay (24. Oktober 2008)

factoryltd schrieb:


> ... aber sach mal ne funktionierende Bremse wäre die nicht sinnvoller
> 
> der V8 Freerider



Ach Quatsch, bremsen wird einfach überbewertet, so is dat.


----------



## Illuminus (24. Oktober 2008)

jenau !  Geschwindigkeit schafft Sicherheit !   ^^


----------



## basti242 (24. Oktober 2008)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Yeahh!
> UPS war da, jetzt konnt' ich endlich fertichbasteln.
> 
> 
> ...



Schick, der King lebt


----------



## ollo (24. Oktober 2008)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, bremsen wird einfach überbewertet, so is dat.



rüchtichhhhhh heißt ja auch Fahr-rad und nicht bleibstehen-rad 

gruß ollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbes58 (25. Oktober 2008)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Yeahh!
> UPS war da, jetzt konnt' ich endlich fertichbasteln.
> 
> Zusammen mit ZTR Flow, SuperComp und roten Alunippeln ein akzeptables Stück.
> ...



Yes, so muss das! Sieht ja mal richtisch lecker aus! Auf den Sound bin ich gespannt: rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Bikeparkbauer sind überall! *erstaunt sei* 
Bei Erkner "entdeckt":


----------



## aynis82 (28. Oktober 2008)

@ jan

wie hastn beim mdc (ende september) abgeschnitten ? fotos ?

aynis82


----------



## schotti65 (4. November 2008)

*Schuhsohlentipp*

Ich fahr ja seit diesem Jahr einerseits SPD-Schuhe wegen der steifen Sohle (Gelenkprobleme), andererseits aber nur Flatpedale.
Nachdem mehrere originale und reparierte Sohlen ziemlich schnell durch die Pins zerstört worden sind, scheint sich die folgende Sohle sehr gut zu bewähren:





- Relativ Hartes Gummi trotzdem griffig auf Steinen usw.
- Sehr guter Halt auf den Pins, scheint am Profilmuster zu liegen.
- Keine sichtbaren Abnutzungsspuren durch die Pins insbesondere im Mittelbereich nach 5 Tagestouren.
- Kostet beim Schuhmacher 22,- nur Vorderfuss oder 37,50 komplett (wie abgebildet) (natürlich pro Paar)


----------



## r0ckZ (5. November 2008)

Gesamtbetrag:   	 â¬149.06
Zahlungsbetrag der berechnet wird (Â£): 	Â£120.99
Gesamtersparnis: â¬325.14 (69%)

bor was freu ich mich auf dieses paket.
ik wees nich, wieso frauen shopping im ladn mit anfassen geiler als internet finden


----------



## factoryltd (6. November 2008)

ja und worum gehts Dauerlutscher, batteriebetriebenewärmesocken,ordentliche Hose vieleicht

Factory der gespannt ist


----------



## r0ckZ (6. November 2008)

geht um nischt großes - zu erwarten hat man nix. 
für hose is jetzt keen geld mehr, nachdem gestern auch noch für was anderes 340 tacken weggingen. ich frag ma ommern, obse mir meine hose repariert und die thermowäsche einfärbt


----------



## factoryltd (6. November 2008)

klingt ja nach ne KING Narbe jajaja Schüler und Student müßte man sein


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. November 2008)

Nix King Narbe, er macht nen Bremsenupgrade würde ich denken, dann brauch er vielleicht noch was für sein Stadtschlampenprojekt - was wäre denn ne Schlampe ohne Edelteile 

bis denne,
sundayworker


----------



## Will67 (6. November 2008)

Es war einmal ein armer verhärmter Angestellter, der in einer kleinen, aber feinen Wohnung nächtigte. Diese Wohnung befand sich in einem blau-grauen Haus, in einer armen und verträumten Stadt. Dort war nie viel los, entweder es regnete oder die Strasse wurde aufgerissen. Eines Tages zog dieser Mann sein engelsgleiches Elfenkostüm an und machte sich, zum wiederholten Male, auf den beschwerlichen Weg den Hausmeister zu suchen. Nachdem er ihn endlich gefunden hatte, erhob er die Stimme und sagte: "So geht das nicht, Herr Hausmeister! Die Tür zum Fahrradraum klemmt nun schon seit Monaten!" Der Mann kehrte ihm den Rücken und flatterte davon.

Völlig konsterniert blieb der Hausmeister zurück. Reglos. Es war das Elfenkostüm was den Hausmeister so berührte. Selten hatte er etwas Schöneres, Bezaubernderes gesehen. Ein ganz wunderliches Gefühl durchströmte den massigen Körper des einfachen Mannes. Schweren Schrittes erreichte er seine Wohnung. Mit großer Zartheit strich seine schwere Hand über die im Flur stehende Dielenkommode. Er beschloß, die vorgetragene Beschwerde auf das Entschiedenste zu beherzigen.

Und weil er nicht gestorben ist, beginnt fortan nicht jede Fahrradtour mit einem Fußtritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (6. November 2008)

Das Forum wird immer poetischer hier. Selbst will übertrifft sich nochmal selbst.


----------



## doctor worm (6. November 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein armer verhärmter Angestellter, der in einer kleinen, aber feinen Wohnung nächtigte. Diese Wohnung befand sich in einem blau-grauen Haus, in einer armen und verträumten Stadt. Dort war nie viel los, entweder es regnete oder die Strasse wurde aufgerissen. Eines Tages zog dieser Mann sein engelsgleiches Elfenkostüm an und machte sich, zum wiederholten Male, auf den beschwerlichen Weg den Hausmeister zu suchen. Nachdem er ihn endlich gefunden hatte, erhob er die Stimme und sagte: "So geht das nicht, Herr Hausmeister! Die Tür zum Fahrradraum klemmt nun schon seit Monaten!" Der Mann kehrte ihm den Rücken und flatterte davon.
> 
> Völlig konsterniert blieb der Hausmeister zurück. Reglos. Es war das Elfenkostüm was den Hausmeister so berührte. Selten hatte er etwas Schöneres, Bezaubernderes gesehen. Ein ganz wunderliches Gefühl durchströmte den massigen Körper des einfachen Mannes. Schweren Schrittes erreichte er seine Wohnung. Mit großer Zartheit strich seine schwere Hand über die im Flur stehende Dielenkommode. Er beschloß, die vorgetragene Beschwerde auf das Entschiedenste zu beherzigen.
> 
> Und weil er nicht gestorben ist, beginnt fortan nicht jede Fahrradtour mit einem Fußtritt.



Belangloser Scheiss, wunderschön verpackt!

Danke Willhelm!


----------



## ritzelflitzer (6. November 2008)

Hach, wie schön!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. November 2008)

Echt Will, Du läßt Deine Schätzchens im Fahrradraum stehen, ick bin aber enttäuscht - selbst der r0ckZ in seiner kleenen Buchte hat sein bestes Stück auf dem Sideboard zu stehen 

bis denne,
sundaydrive+r, der seine Schnuckelchens auch im Haus wohnen läßt


----------



## Eispickel (6. November 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> sundaydrive+r, der seine Schnuckelchens auch im Haus wohnen läßt



... weil er:

a) keinen Keller hat?
b) das Meerschwein im Keller wohnt und der Hausherr sich deswegen nicht mehr in den Keller traut?
c) das Fahrrad nicht alleine die Kellertreppe hochtragen kann?

sach mal was Sache is sunday  

Eispickel


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. November 2008)

a 

Aber in den Schuppen kommen se auch nich


----------



## factoryltd (6. November 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Echt Will, Du läßt Deine Schätzchens im Fahrradraum stehen, ick bin aber enttäuscht - selbst der r0ckZ in seiner kleenen Buchte hat sein bestes Stück auf dem Sideboard zu stehen
> 
> bis denne,
> sundaydrive+r, der seine Schnuckelchens auch im Haus wohnen läßt



Und auch bei anderen wos dann auch gleich gepuzt wird


----------



## r0ckZ (6. November 2008)

neee - keene kingnnabe - wer brauchn sowas. hab übrigens drei räder auf 37qm verteilt - und ja - ich hab n keller - und ja - auch ne treppe nach oben.

will - elfenkostüm = trainingshose, bademantel, asiletten und ne kippe im maul?


----------



## axl65 (6. November 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> will - elfenkostüm = trainingshose, bademantel, asiletten und ne kippe im maul?



ich vermute so:Elfe

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (6. November 2008)

Ein helles zartes Baumwollstrumpfhöschen, an den Knien von Mutterhand gestopft, bis dorthin umspielt von einem leichten weißen Röckchen   ... gern würde ich noch die Flügelchen beschreiben, aber ihr seit noch nicht reif dafür.


----------



## KatBerlin (6. November 2008)

axl65 schrieb:


> ich vermute so:Elfe
> 
> axl



Oh Gott, was ist aus Helge Schneider geworden???


----------



## axl65 (6. November 2008)

KatBerlin schrieb:


> Oh Gott, was ist aus Helge Schneider geworden???




Es gab Reis,Baby!!!


----------



## twobeers (10. November 2008)

Am Freitag gibts bei Stadler wieder 20% auf alles. Ich werde mir eine Reba SL holen, kostet dann unter 240â¬.

AuÃerdem verweise ich mal hierauf: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=991725#post991725

Twobeers


----------



## schmadde (10. November 2008)

Ich habe hier einen XT-Umwerfer FD-M750 (top swing), den ich von einem Rahmen mit 34,9 Sattelrohr auf einen mit 31,8 umbauen will. Die Schellen-Adapter von einem aktuellen Umwerfer passen nicht. Was macht man da? Gummi drunterklemmen? Oder hat jemand einen passenden Umwerfer zum tauschen da?


----------



## Anto (10. November 2008)

*Leutz, fahrt vorsichtig! *
Bin heute ganz blöde gerutscht (gute 8 Meter), nachdem ich mit Rückenwindgeschwindigkeit in eine nasse Kurve fuhr. Die ganze Strecke war trocken bis auf diese sch§%*µ Kurve. War auch nicht zu sehen. Jedenfalls nix passiert bis auf Schürfwunden und Kopfschmerzen. Mein Handy hab ich nach langem Suchen irgendwann im Laub gefunden. Der Helm hat mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet    

(sch§%*µ Radwege!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (10. November 2008)

Anto schrieb:


> *Leutz, fahrt vorsichtig! *
> Bin heute ganz blöde gerutscht (gute 8 Meter), nachdem ich mit Rückenwindgeschwindigkeit in eine nasse Kurve fuhr. Die ganze Strecke war trocken bis auf diese sch§%*µ Kurve. War auch nicht zu sehen. Jedenfalls nix passiert bis auf Schürfwunden und Kopfschmerzen. Mein Handy hab ich nach langem Suchen irgendwann im Laub gefunden. Der Helm hat mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet
> 
> (sch§%*µ Radwege!)



Kein Wunder: Du hast deine Gabel falsch herum eingebaut!


----------



## basti242 (10. November 2008)

und viel zu wenig Federweg für die Gegend. Wat du dich da wunderst


----------



## Boerge (10. November 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> und viel zu wenig Federweg für die Gegend. Wat du dich da wunderst



Auch viel zu viel Profil!


----------



## axl65 (10. November 2008)

Die Trinkflasche scheint leer zu sein,also war auch noch ein wenig Suff dabei!!!

axl


----------



## schmadde (10. November 2008)

Und ohne Licht isser auch noch gefahren, der Radlrambo! Hat die Gabel der Bruder vom Ulle eingebaut?


----------



## axl65 (10. November 2008)

Fazit:

Zu schnell und den Witterungsbedingungen nicht angepasst,besoffen,ohne verkehrstüchtiges Rad(gibt es dafür eigentlich einen Eigentumsnachweis???) und an einer Stelle an der vielleicht auch Passanten spazieren gehen!!!
Und dann hier die Sache auch noch ganz weinerlich zu Markte tragen.
Was sind das bloß für Typen???Bei der Heimfahrt auch noch den Busfahrer geboxt???


axl


----------



## schotti65 (10. November 2008)

Ich würd ja sagen nächste Mal mit Doppelbrücke, dann kann sich der Lenker auch nich so verwinden.


----------



## Anto (10. November 2008)

axl65 schrieb:


> ...
> Was sind das bloß für Typen???Bei der Heimfahrt auch noch den Busfahrer geboxt???
> 
> 
> axl



Nee, aber beim Überholen an die Scheibe gespuckt


----------



## axl65 (10. November 2008)

Anto schrieb:


> Nee, aber beim Überholen an die Scheibe gespuckt




Wahrscheinlich nen faustgroßen Stein!!!


----------



## twobeers (24. November 2008)

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Sattelstütze von 30,2 mm Durchmesser und möglichst lang, welche er/sie mir vermachen kann? Soll in einen alten Stahlrahmen.

Danke 

Twobeers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (27. November 2008)

Es kostet 10Ct Lehrgeld, wenn eine neue Truvativ Kurbel auf einen sehr alten Kurbelabzieher trifft...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (28. November 2008)

_Brechreiz Nr. 265: Am Nottekanal in Richtung KW_

Isses nich schick?:





Kurz nach der Aufnahme des Fotos bin ich vor verzweifelter Resignation zusammen gebrochen.

Ach hinter mir sah es im Übrigen so aus:



Ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so!!! (Bis jetzt wird das schwarze Band wohl abbiegen.)


----------



## karsten reincke (28. November 2008)

wo ist das denn, wo man SCHOOON WIEDER Asphalt in den Wald gekippt hat???


----------



## schotti65 (28. November 2008)

Erstaunlich, wie sich die Bäume am Asphaltband offensichtlich spontan selbst entlaubten und auch die liebe Sonne sich verdunkelte.


----------



## JayPKay (3. Dezember 2008)

So, meine CC-Möhre wurde lange genug zweckentfremdet.








Yeahh!! Weihnachten is' dieses Jahr nen Monat zu früh!


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. Dezember 2008)

Du jetzt och nen Nicolai  ... manmanman ...


schimmert da unter der Folie nen DHX durch ??


----------



## Will67 (3. Dezember 2008)

Die globale Finanzkrise scheint nicht auf allen Konten angekommen zu sein.



Ansonsten: Hier formt sich doch schon wieder ein Kult. 
_
Und selbst?_ Meinem einzigen Jünger ist das Factory unterm Hintern weggebrochen.


----------



## basti242 (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Cannondaler wechseln fluchtartig die Lager...  Wat is da los


----------



## JayPKay (3. Dezember 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Die Cannondaler wechseln fluchtartig die Lager...  Wat is da los


Dit alte bleibt ja und wird (erstmal) nich vertickt. Nur der Einsatzbereich wird sich eingrenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (3. Dezember 2008)

nu pack dit ding doch mal aus


----------



## hobbes58 (3. Dezember 2008)

Los, mach auf den Karton! Zusammen mit Deinem neuen Hinterrad muss die Karre ja einfach geil werden!


----------



## axl65 (3. Dezember 2008)

HoHoHo,
Guru Kalle scharrt jetzt seine Jünger in Berlin um sich???
Da wird Alfred aber ganz schön ins schwitzen kommen!!!
Euch dann mal viel Spass mit den mit den Produkten der 
PGH "Fahrrad und Maschinenbau" Lübbrechtsen.

@reini65:
Das wäre doch was für uns???

axl


----------



## JayPKay (3. Dezember 2008)

Na denn will ich mal nich so sein.



HeliusFR 07 in L mit DHX4.0, am Sonntach ausser Bucht gefischt, heute schon bei mir. Neu kann sich dit doch eh keiner leisten.


----------



## basti242 (3. Dezember 2008)

dit is doch mal was ...


----------



## checkb (3. Dezember 2008)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Na denn will ich mal nich so sein.
> 
> 
> 
> HeliusFR 07 in L mit DHX4.0, am Sonntach ausser Bucht gefischt, heute schon bei mir. Neu kann sich dit doch eh keiner leisten.



Lecker.  Ick sehe uns schon auf dem Bischof!cker mit fetten Gerät. Dit wird ne Schlepperei. 

Glückwunsch, checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (3. Dezember 2008)

..viel spaß beim Aufbau, sieht lecka aus


----------



## hobbes58 (3. Dezember 2008)

@JPK: Die Martas musst Du jetzt wohl endgültig ersetzen bei dem Fahrwerk, oder?


----------



## checkb (3. Dezember 2008)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> @JPK: Die Martas musst Du jetzt wohl endgültig ersetzen bei dem Fahrwerk, oder?



Bist wohl scharf drauf.*

checkb

*Leichtbauer


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (3. Dezember 2008)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Yeahh!! Weihnachten is' dieses Jahr nen Monat zu früh!



Dann gibts das eben am 6. zum Nicolais


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Dezember 2008)

Kann da Formula empfehlen, die versagen auch pünktlich zur Abfahrt.


----------



## hobbes58 (3. Dezember 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Bist wohl scharf drauf.*
> 
> checkb
> 
> *Leichtbauer



Tzz, Du und Deine Hintergedanken. Ich habe mir nur so nen Geschoß mit Leichtbaubremsen vorgestellt! Obwohl, wenn die Lefty auch übernommen wird...


----------



## Runterrauf (3. Dezember 2008)

Mir fällt spontan diese wohlgeformte Werkstatt eingerahmt eines Nicolai auf.


----------



## schotti65 (4. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch.
Und wo bitteschön gibt es _grüne_ Fahrradschläuche?


----------



## Will67 (4. Dezember 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> Und wo bitteschön gibt es _grüne_ Fahrradschläuche?



Äh, das ist eine Fangfrage, oder?

http://tinyurl.com/5vhnfs


Warum eigentlich grün, damit niemand auf die Idee kommt sie anzuziehen?


----------



## checkb (4. Dezember 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Äh, das ist eine Fangfrage, oder?
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/5vhnfs



Kannst ja deine EINFÄRBEN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (4. Dezember 2008)

bin für rosa..


----------



## Horsedriver (4. Dezember 2008)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> _Brechreiz Nr. 265: Am Nottekanal in Richtung KW_
> 
> Isses nich schick?:
> 
> ...



...kann ich nachempfinden...und das ganze wahrscheinlich für nur 4 Radfahrer im Jahr, die irgendeine Fernroute testen wollen..

..habe so ein schei..jetzt auch auf einer meiner bisher schönen Routen..vorbei mit Genußfahren

Horsedriver


----------



## Will67 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ach, Kinners! Der Rennradsport hatte es wirklich nicht leicht die letzten Jahre, lasst ihnen doch wenigstens die neuen Spielstraßen.

*Merke:*
1. Die bedeutendste Aufgabe im Land Brandenburg ist die Steigerung des Wirtschaftswachstums für mehr Beschäftigung. 
2. Ein wesentlicher Faktor ist dabei der Tourismus. 
3. Öffentliche Investitionen sind auf zentrale Orte und Schwerpunktorte zu konzentrieren. 

Äh ja, egal .... jedenfalls gibt es seit Anfang 2007 eine neue Richtlinie zur Verwendung von Fördermitteln zur Verbesserung der Verkehrsverhältnisse im Lande Brandenburg. Radwege, insbesondere zur Schulwegsicherung wurden schon immer besonders gefördert. Nun sind neu hinzugekommen ..... Tusch .... "selbständig geführte Radwege". Ich erwarte einen Bauboom, der die Gründerjahre 70/71 in den Schatten stellt.




Und weil wir gerade dabei sind, die Radwege-Bauvorhaben an Land- und Bundesstraßen bis 2016 und darüber hinaus: (PDFs unten):

http://www.mir.brandenburg.de/cms/detail.php?id=317873&_siteid=54

Die Tabellen machen ja mal richtig Spaß. Mein neuer Lieblingsradweg 2008, von Krummensee nach Seefeld, hat demzufolge 97.290 EUR gekostet. Dabei ist die Straße so breit und so wenig befahren, 3579 Fahrzeuge pro Tag um genau zu sein.


----------



## hobbes58 (4. Dezember 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Und wo bitteschön gibt es _grüne_ Fahrradschläuche?


Schotti, wenn wir Dir dass jetzt erklären, dann bist Du infiziert und verbringst den Winter über im Keller und im Frühjahr ist das Torque zwei Kilo leichter!

Ich bin heute übrigens vom Norden Berlins über die Müggelz in das Reich der seriösen Reiter gefahren und muss sagen: Der Trail dort ist momentan mein Lieblingsweg im Umland: 
Reintreten->Drop-> Pumpen->Kurve->Abheben->Landung->Schlitter->Steilkurve->grins. Es tut mir leid, dass die Steilkurve jetzt ein wenig zerwühlt ist! Illu, wie wars in der Uni?


----------



## Boerge (4. Dezember 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Und weil wir gerade dabei sind, die Radwege-Bauvorhaben an Land- und Bundesstraßen bis 2016 und darüber hinaus: (PDFs unten):
> 
> http://www.mir.brandenburg.de/cms/detail.php?id=317873&_siteid=54
> 
> Die Tabellen machen ja mal richtig Spaß. Mein neuer Lieblingsradweg 2008, von Krummensee nach Seefeld, hat demzufolge 97.290 EUR gekostet. Dabei ist die Straße so breit und so wenig befahren, 3579 Fahrzeuge pro Tag um genau zu sein.




Richtich schöne Liste das! :kotz:
BTW: Was machst du eigentlich den ganzen Tag, um so'ne fiesen Sachen auszugraben?


----------



## Illuminus (4. Dezember 2008)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Illu, wie wars in der Uni?



Wunderschön, kannste dir nich vorstellen,  ne jetzt im ernst ick hab so geflucht, ick muss mir scheiß regelungstechnik reinknallen und der hobbes hüpft fleißig in den müggelz rum.. Gemeinheit !


----------



## PiratPilot (4. Dezember 2008)

Integratoren, P-Glieder, nichtlineares Übertragungsverhalten, fiese Rückkopplungen...was gibt es schöneres?  
Lernst du das an der TU bei Prof. King?


----------



## basti242 (4. Dezember 2008)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> in das Reich der seriösen Reiter





aber nicht so laut sonst wirds voll da (Secret Spot sag ich nur)


----------



## Illuminus (4. Dezember 2008)

FHTW Dlabka

Pirat:
kannste mal ne teileliste von deiner neuen Möhre geben? würde mich mal intressieren was so dran is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbes58 (4. Dezember 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> aber nicht so laut sonst wirds voll da (Secret Spot sag ich nur)



Wie Du kennst Die auch?!

Über meine Lippen kommen keine geographischen Details!


----------



## eL (4. Dezember 2008)

sehr ungeil das ganze
aber tröstet euch
die welche allet nur midn mund können ausser sprechen, betonieren jeden tag die fläche welche 2 fußballfelder einehmen zu. und sie findens toll


----------



## basti242 (5. Dezember 2008)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Wie Du kennst Die auch?!



Man kommt viel rum im Leben und trifft viele Menschen. Der eine oder andere seriöse Reiter war dabei. Sind sicher Sektenmitglieder.


----------



## Anto (13. Dezember 2008)

_Nach § 9 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 des JuSchG darf an Jugendliche* ab *16 Jahren Bier, Wein und Sekt in Gaststätten, Verkaufsstellen oder sonst in der Öffentlichkeit verkauft und das Konsumieren der Getränke gestattet werden._

In Teltow auch schon früher


----------



## mete (13. Dezember 2008)

never touch a running system....


----------



## factoryltd (14. Dezember 2008)

frisch aus der Restaurierung
http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/241780]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=riChi=- (14. Dezember 2008)

factoryltd schrieb:


> frisch aus der Restaurierung
> http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/241780]
> 
> 
> ...



... noch sone weiße CC-Schwucke mit überdimensionierter Gabel....


----------



## basti242 (14. Dezember 2008)

factoryltd schrieb:


> frisch aus der Restaurierung



voll porno


----------



## Will67 (14. Dezember 2008)

Schlimm, ganz schlimm, was ist passiert!? George Taylor aka Charlton Heston fand in der berühmten Schlusszene aus "Planet of the Apes" die richtigen Worte dafür._

_



_You maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, damn you! God...damn you all to hell!_


----------



## marcel_73 (14. Dezember 2008)

great ! für feingeist will67 ist schnörkellosigkeit in bild und ton nicht nur oberflächliches gewäsch´... alles was später hinzugefügt wird, scheint nur als dekor geeignet für eine großartige analyse. da gibt es von mir nur ein dreifaches danke ! danke ! danke !


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. Dezember 2008)

...Factory und ick hatte Dir gesagt, Du sollst den Adresssh1t vor dem Bild rausnehmen, bevor den Post abschickst - man, man, man 

achso - rot-grün is weit mehr Porno als einheits-brei-weiss 

bis denne,
sunday

PS.: Wann krieg ich den Rucksack, das V8 und dat Jeld? Brauchste ja jetzt allet nich mehr - hast ja nen Porno (O-Ton Basti) Hardtail


----------



## Horsedriver (15. Dezember 2008)

mete schrieb:


> never touch a running system....



...ihr habt wohl alle keine Arbeit oder nix zu tun, das ihr ständig eure Bikes putzt......da sieht man ja noch was von der ursprungsfarbe..

Horsedriver


----------



## Illuminus (15. Dezember 2008)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> achso - rot-grün is weit mehr Porno als einheits-brei-weiss



Nein


----------



## basti242 (15. Dezember 2008)

von mir auch nein


----------



## factoryltd (15. Dezember 2008)

auch nein


----------



## Illuminus (15. Dezember 2008)

ne deins is wirklich langweilig... nur darf mans nich verallgemeinern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. Dezember 2008)

Illuminus schrieb:


> ne deins is wirklich langweilig... nur darf mans nich verallgemeinern



Sag ich doch EINHEITSBREI 

bis denne,
sunday


----------



## factoryltd (15. Dezember 2008)

Illuminus schrieb:


> ne deins is wirklich langweilig... nur darf mans nich verallgemeinern



Ignorant die Laufräder hatt der leider der Sunday zerstört


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (15. Dezember 2008)

mr proper ausm schöne Momente-Fred schrieb:


> ja ja, schöne zeiten und bilder meiner lieber freaki  jut, dass ich dich "gezwungen" hab, dich hier anzumelden...
> 
> scheiß ummelden wenn man einen computer nutzt.... die Lady....



Schafft euch doch nen gemeinsamen Account an?  "propady" oder so


----------



## Will67 (15. Dezember 2008)

Wem die Musikuntermalung der unvermeidlichen Bike-Videos nicht geschmackssicher genug ist, der kann sich jetzt Hilfe holen. 

Rettung naht in Form des Yakety Sax-Themes aus der Benny Hill-Show:

Einfach mal ein Bikepark-Video rausgegriffen

oder die 

MOLRONDA-Gang


----------



## Illuminus (15. Dezember 2008)

Will mein Held !!! wat passenderes jibbit echt net !


----------



## JayPKay (17. Dezember 2008)

Schweinerei!
Da will man sich 'n extra leichtes CC-Rad aufbauen, und wird denn von Schwalbe mal um knappe 13% Gewicht=122g betrogen!




Laut Karton "ca 980g". Naja, die Streuungen bei Schwalbe sind ja eigentlich bekannt.

Wo komm wa denn dahin, wenn jeder nur noch macht wat er will.


----------



## checkb (17. Dezember 2008)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Schweinerei!
> Da will man sich 'n extra leichtes CC-Rad aufbauen, und wird denn von Schwalbe mal um knappe 13% Gewicht=122g betrogen!
> 
> 
> ...



Wieder billig gekooft. Meine MatschMarie hat nur 972g.


----------



## hobbes58 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch ne Frage der Einstellung: Haste mehr Gummi zum Runterbremsen!


----------



## basti242 (17. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du die ollen Noppen abschneidest sparst du noch das eine oder andere Gramm. 

Oder mal einen ordentlichen Burnout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris82 (17. Dezember 2008)

Will67 schrieb:


> Wem die Musikuntermalung der unvermeidlichen Bike-Videos nicht geschmackssicher genug ist, der kann sich jetzt Hilfe holen.
> 
> Rettung naht in Form des Yakety Sax-Themes aus der Benny Hill-Show:



sehr geil

man könnte damit auch das verschollene "Bier-holen"-Video von Maverick untermalen.

Ausserdem hab ich hier schon mal ein exklusives Video vom Trendablöser des Lakejumping.


----------



## r0ckZ (19. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem hier alle ihre Federwege massivst erhöht haben und ich beim Störtebeckerprolog grandios verkackt habe, dachte ich mir - hm - verkaufste dein MTB und baust dir mal was anderes auf 




Ab sofort ist schwucken cool! Genau wie Fixiefahren 

Fiese 9018g - die Stütze ist jedoch nur provisorisch dran - wird eine Smica rankommen. 1x9 bleibt auch, wenn die Kettenlinie mitmacht. Denke dass 53:12-27 alles abdecken sollte, was Berlin und Umgebung so bietet. Rest wird wohl so bleiben. 
MTB-Pedale? Keine Kommentare bitte - mir graut es wahnsinnig vor morgen - das erste Mal mit einem Bike zusammengeklickt zu werden.


----------



## mete (20. Dezember 2008)

Warum haste keinen Crosser gewählt, das ist doch mit einem zweiten Reifensatz und dreifach- Kurbel quasi wie zwei Räder in einem?


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Dezember 2008)

hab mir nie die frage gestellt. wenn ichs jetzt tue beantworte ich mir dies mit: 1. habsch dafÃ¼r hier noch n anderen rahmen rumstehen  und 2. wÃ¼rde ich dann evt weniger das mtb benutzen.
das ganze is mit der motivation entstanden, endlich wieder was fÃ¼r langstrecke zu haben.

hab heute die sattelstÃ¼tze erstmal passend gekÃ¼rzt, damit ich auf die <9kg komme -> 8964g - smica-stÃ¼tze noch und alles schÃ¶n.

kommentar zu klix: woah - wusch - hÃ¤tt ich mir schwieriger vorgestellt. geht mal ab. genau wie das ding.

//â¬: Rahmen	
Curtis Team Emotion	1444
Gabel	Deda Black Blades	568
Steuersatz	Ritchey	41
Innenlager	Shimano 105 BSA/109,5 Octalink 	288
Kurbel	Shimano 105 Octalink	599
Pedale	Shimano PD-M520	377
Kette	Shimano HG73 (LX/105)	272
Vorbau	Bontrager Race 90mm/7Â°	165
Lenker	Bontrager Race 44cm	267
Lenkerband	Bontrager Kork	72
Bremshebel	Shimano 105 STIs 2x9	497
Bremse vorne	ja	161
Bremse hinten	nein	158
SchaltzughÃ¼lle	Shimano	27
Schaltzug	Shimano	14
BremszughÃ¼lle	Jagwire	63
BremszÃ¼ge	Shimano	25
Sattelklemme	Raceclamp 34,9	23
SattelstÃ¼tze	Smica 350/31,6	319
Sattel	Selle Italia Flite TT	172
Schaltwerk	Shimano 105 SS	222
Laufrad hinten		1268
Nabe	Shimano 105	
Speichen	Alpina F1	
Nippel	DT Swiss Prolock	
Felge	Rigida DPX 32L	
Felgenband Schwalbe 622-16	
Kassette	Shimano Ultegra 12-27	229
Reifen	Bontrager Race-X-light	212
Schlauch Schwalbe SV15	101
Laufrad vorne		1065
Nabe	Shimano 105	
Speichen	Alpina F1	
Nippel	DT Swiss Prolock	
Felge 	Rigida DPX 32L	
Felgenband Schwalbe 622-16	
Reifen	Bontrager Race-X-light	210
Schlauch Schwalbe SV15	105

Gesamt		8964g


----------



## Anto (20. Dezember 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ... dachte ich mir - hm - verkaufste dein MTB und baust dir mal was anderes auf



Gibt`s ja garnich  und dann noch fett hier posten... manch Anderer würde dafür gesteinigt werden! MTB verjodeln für`n Schmalspuresel *tztz


----------



## twobeers (22. Dezember 2008)

Hey rOckz, sag Bescheid, wenn Du Lust auf ne Runde schwucken hast! Meins ist ein gutes Kilo schwerer...Ich hoffe, der Vorbau sorgt für Bequemlichkeit?

Ich fahr morgen, kannst Dich ja melden.

Gruß

Twobeers

P.S.: Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=riChi=- (22. Dezember 2008)

WIe jetzt?? Das Weltmeisterrad verkauft??


----------



## r0ckZ (23. Dezember 2008)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> WIe jetzt?? Das Weltmeisterrad verkauft??


was sollte ich denn noch damit. hat alles erreicht, was es erreichen konnte.



@twobeers: danke! bis jetzt machts ziemlich spaß - hat leider erstmal noch raceblades verordnet gekriegt. vorbau wird wohl auch noch getauscht - wenigstens gegen einen 100er. wie die stütze wohl von smica.
werd das angebot sicherlich mal annehmen. hab morgen leider keine zeit und momentan irgendwie zum hobbyradfahren sowieso nich. mtb ist auch eingestaubt  am 24. werd ichs das erste mal dann "richtig" ausführen. 108km bis zum weihnachtsmann.


----------



## Focus Cypress (4. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß es wurde hier im Forum schoneinmal diskutiert, aber ich wollte nochmal das offizielle "Bild" dazu liefern...







irgendwann wird der Weg mal noch asphaltiert 

tobi


----------



## mr proper (4. Januar 2009)

Is doch geil ging mir schon lang auf den Sack, immer voll gefährlich da gewesen, nu kann man da endlich wieder vernünftig Freeriden, ohne das da lauter Steine auf dem Weg liegen. Und man Angst haben muß vom Rand zu fallen
Jetz muß nur noch was gegen diesen ganzen Schmutz und Sand im Wald gemacht werden. Weiß nich, denke das sich so ne gleichmäßige Betomen oder Asphaltdecke über den komplettem Waldboden sich ganz gut machen würde
Scheiß Naturpisser? Immer druff.


----------



## basti242 (4. Januar 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> Weiß nich, denke das sich so ne gleichmäßige Betomen oder Asphaltdecke über den komplettem Waldboden sich ganz gut machen würde
> Scheiß Naturpisser? Immer druff.



Genau, dann kann man da schön mit 80 Klamotten mit RR runterschwucken. Geilomat, gleich mal eins bestellen.


----------



## axl65 (4. Januar 2009)

So in etwa könnte es dann aussehen.


axl


----------



## Focus Cypress (4. Januar 2009)

laut aussage eines bekannten wird es ein schotterweg und wie auf dem foto zu lesen eben 3m breit...

so long tobi


----------



## Teekay (4. Januar 2009)

"Auf dem die Winterbegehbarkeit HERGESTELLT werden kann..." Häääää, und sonst so?


----------



## souldriver (5. Januar 2009)

Bei diesen Verhältnissen mit fast profillosen Reifen durch die Stadt zu fahren, macht dank der vierrädrig unterwegs seienden Mitmenschen nicht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Laschpuffer (5. Januar 2009)

Ich reiche da mal nen virtuelles Taschentuch.

Aber vorsicht, hab auch schon reingeweint, da schissermäßig zu Fuß atwök und nicht mit'm Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tknauth (5. Januar 2009)

souldriver schrieb:


> Bei diesen Verhältnissen mit fast profillosen Reifen durch die Stadt zu fahren, macht dank der vierrädrig unterwegs seienden Mitmenschen nicht wirklich Spaß.




Nim den http://bike-components.de/catalog/Freddies+Revenz+SWA+336+Spikes+Drahtreifen

und Du fährst wie auf Schienen!


Toni


----------



## Will67 (5. Januar 2009)

"Der kleine Bruder vom Topmodell" kostet ja immer noch richtig Geld. Ich bin heute günstig mit dem Ice Spiker nach Pankow.  


In other news:

Claudius "Clyde" Seidl, in Diensten der FAZ, hat mal wieder eine Idee:

_"Helmpflicht? Warum denn das? So habe ich mich, als es noch den Kalten Krieg gab, immer gefragt, wenn es darum ging, auch Verteidigungswaffen zum Gegenstand von Abrüstungsverhandlungen zu machen. Wenn einer sich schützt: damit schadet er doch niemand anderem. [...] In Berlin sind seit Jahren die sogenannten Kampfradler unterwegs; sie tragen Helme, und genau so fahren sie auch: Wie jemand, der einen Helm wirklich braucht. Dass ich, als Fußgänger weiterhin auf den Helm verzichten möchte, interessiert sie nicht, wenn sie mit Tempo fünfunddreißig über die Bürgersteige kreuzen. [...]

Aber der Helm (auch wenn er vernünftigerweise von Bauarbeitern und Motorradfahrern getragen wird) ist eine militärische Kopfbekleidung: etwas für Soldaten. Ich kann mich aber noch daran erinnern, dass Skifahren und Rad fahren eigentlich zivile Fortbewegungen sind. Die angemessene Kopfbekleidung heißt seit jeher: Mütze. Die Helmpflicht, das wäre der Zwang zur Aufrüstung."_


----------



## souldriver (5. Januar 2009)

tknauth schrieb:


> Nim den http://bike-components.de/catalog/Freddies+Revenz+SWA+336+Spikes+Drahtreifen
> 
> und Du fährst wie auf Schienen!
> 
> ...


Hab ich noch auf dem Hängeboden, aber die wollte ich eigentlich nicht an die Stadtschlampe machen. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, denk ich aber nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## tknauth (5. Januar 2009)

Es bleibt die Tage so kalt! http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/wind/main.php?lId=310&station=10381&option=23

Für mich hat sich das Umrüsten schon gelohnt! Freu mich schon auf die Rückfahrt.

Toni


----------



## basti242 (5. Januar 2009)

tknauth schrieb:


> Nim den http://bike-components.de/catalog/Freddies+Revenz+SWA+336+Spikes+Drahtreifen
> 
> und Du fährst wie auf Schienen!
> 
> ...



 Die kosten ja mal richtig Geld. Wahnsinn...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bin heut von straßigen Eisflächen (Brandenburg) zu einfach nur nassen (und freien) Straßen (Berlin) gelangt. 
Hätte gedacht, überall in Berlin isses viel komfortabler/fahrbarer/eisfreier halt als hier! (wobei mir das Eis als Radfahrer ziemlich schnurz ist) 

Na gut, wenn ihr schreibt, dass es bei euch auch heftig ist, brauch die Empfehlung "Brandenburg - das Land der spikigen Möglickeiten" hier ja nicht zu verewigen.


----------



## mete (5. Januar 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> Die kosten ja mal richtig Geld. Wahnsinn...



und zwar immer genau dann, wenn man sie braucht...also sollte man sich die Dinger im Sommer kaufen, da kosten sie die Hälfte....aber eigentlich tut es auch schon ein breiter Reifen mit wenig Druck.


----------



## Illuminus (5. Januar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> ....aber eigentlich tut es auch schon ein breiter Reifen mit wenig Druck.



oder ein alter und Mr. Spax


----------



## Runterrauf (7. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Tech-Frage: Hat jemand schonmal Erfahrung mit den Crankbrothers Eggbeatern gemacht. Sprich, hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit und feste Verbindung Schuh/Pedal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (7. Januar 2009)

Runterrauf schrieb:


> Mal ne Tech-Frage: Hat jemand schonmal Erfahrung mit den Crankbrothers Eggbeatern gemacht. Sprich, hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit und feste Verbindung Schuh/Pedal ?



...hier gibt es Testberichte darüber. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, nur der Verschleiß der teuren Cleats ist sehr hoch.


Zum Thema Reifen, ich fahre jeden Tag minimal 50 Km quer durch die Stadt und bin mit 1,5er Schwalbe Marathon sehr gut unterwegs, noch kein mal gestürzt, und das soll bei mir schon was heißen. 

Viele liebe Grüße und ne schöne Winterradelsaison von sprotte.


----------



## Anto (12. Januar 2009)

bis dahin war alles wie immer, die Welt noch in Ordnung: das Rad *abgestellt *und die MTB-Schuhe *aus*gezogen, Schlittschuhe angezogen. Aber dann...






...nüscht geht mehr ohne!!! Demnächst fahren wir mit der *Bahn * zum See!


----------



## r0ckZ (15. Januar 2009)

Hat einer vielleicht n Maxxis Minion DH R 2.5 in der 60er Mischung rumliegen?
Bräuchte den bis Sonntag - Bestellung käst sich nich aus ...


----------



## Illuminus (15. Januar 2009)

hej schnegge, sag nur du hast ne neue Federgabel oO??


----------



## factoryltd (16. Januar 2009)

also das hatt fette Tauchrohre


----------



## Laschpuffer (16. Januar 2009)

MX-Gabel an nem Hardtail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (16. Januar 2009)

Es ist zwar nicht so, dass ich das schon immer mal sagen wollte, aber Schätzchen Illu, die Gabel ist nicht neu. Sie ist gebraucht  und noch nicht lange an meinem kleinen Alltagsbewältiger (Bike). Hab ich btw hier auch schon irgendwo erwähnt/angedeutet.


----------



## kuka.berlin (16. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand evtl. ne 'medium' oder 'firm' Feder für ne Pike über (also komplett inkl. Drehknopf ect.)?


----------



## axl65 (16. Januar 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl. ne 'medium' oder 'firm' Feder für ne Pike über (also komplett inkl. Drehknopf ect.)?



rote feder???
2 stk.!!!liegen hier bei mir!!!
aber nur die federn,der drehknopf ist ja bei der gabel bei und nicht bei der feder.

axl


----------



## kuka.berlin (16. Januar 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> rote feder???
> 2 stk.!!!liegen hier bei mir!!!
> aber nur die federn,der drehknopf ist ja bei der gabel bei und nicht bei der feder.
> 
> axl



joa ick wes .. aber ick hab ja im Moment noch die Air-U-Turn Einheit drin (da is der Kopf anders, da das Ventil da durch geht)... muss mal schauen .. evtl hab ick och noch so nen altes Plastikding in irgendeiner Kiste liegen

edit: was ist den Rot?

edit II: .. rot=normal ... blau=hart

edit III: wenn du eine unbedingt loswerden willst .. dann kann ick die ja mal für ne kurze Testphase misbrauchen 

 Kuka


----------



## Reini65 (17. Januar 2009)

Mein Grünes sucht ein neues Zuhause.Wer Intresse hat bitte melden per PM.



Reini


----------



## JayPKay (17. Januar 2009)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Mein Grünes sucht ein neues Zuhause.Wer Intresse hat bitte melden per PM.
> 
> Reini



Wat??
Warum das denn? Machen die Knochen nich' mehr mit? Is' ja auch'n hartes Teil. 
In den letzten Zügen noch versucht mit Gesundheitslenker den Verfall zu bremsen, aber man wird halt nich jünger, wa!?

Nee, im Ernst, is ja schon fein. Aber mein Bedarf an Bikes is' zurzeit gedeckt.


----------



## axl65 (17. Januar 2009)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Mein Grünes sucht ein neues Zuhause.Wer Intresse hat bitte melden per PM.
> 
> Reini



Gibts den Baum zum ranlehnen mit dazu???

axl


----------



## axl65 (17. Januar 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> joa ick wes .. aber ick hab ja im Moment noch die Air-U-Turn Einheit drin (da is der Kopf anders, da das Ventil da durch geht)... muss mal schauen .. evtl hab ick och noch so nen altes Plastikding in irgendeiner Kiste liegen
> 
> edit: was ist den Rot?
> 
> ...



Kannst eine haben.
Rot ist die verbaute Standardfeder.

axl


----------



## Anto (17. Januar 2009)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Mein Grünes sucht ein neues Zuhause.Wer Intresse hat bitte melden per PM.
> 
> Reini



watt zahlst denn?


----------



## Reini65 (18. Januar 2009)

Heute noch auf dem Wannsee demnächst in Stuttgart




Reini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (18. Januar 2009)

> Heute noch auf dem Wannsee demnächst in Stuttgart



Erklär mal!


----------



## mete (18. Januar 2009)

verkauft.


----------



## tknauth (19. Januar 2009)

Er brauchte Geld für ein Nicolai!

Toni


----------



## basti242 (19. Januar 2009)

Glaub ich nicht, Reini schwimmt gegen den Strom. Jetzt kommt das 301.


----------



## schmadde (19. Januar 2009)

Ist Reini jetzt unter Aufgabe von Anstand und Würde zum Schalter konvertiert?


----------



## grege (19. Januar 2009)

reini zieht um? (das grüne Ding kauft doch keiner...)


----------



## Illuminus (19. Januar 2009)

I'm so over black 







Kurbel kommt ne andere ran, und so ja.. mom 9,46kg  wird aba bei 9,3 landen.
hoffe die Wälder werden bald wieder frei, momentan kann man da ja ohne spikes nur rumschleichen -.-


----------



## Anto (19. Januar 2009)

Die Unschuld auf 2 Rädern


----------



## sundaydrive+r (19. Januar 2009)

Und wenn die Hörnchen abkommen, dann sinds nochmal 100g weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=riChi=- (19. Januar 2009)

Schaut sehr fein aus... 

Pass auf dass es dir nicht in weichen Schnee fällt..... findest du erst im Frühjahr wieder.


----------



## JayPKay (19. Januar 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> I'm so over black



Sehr fein!

Bei mir isses genau umgekehrt. Von weiß zu schwarz.








So langsam gewöhn ich mich an dit Ding.


----------



## twobeers (19. Januar 2009)

@Illuminus: Neu oder geputzt? Falls Du so gut putzen kannst, solltest Du das für Geld tun....

Twobeers


----------



## doctor worm (19. Januar 2009)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Heute noch auf dem Wannsee demnächst in Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du spinnst doch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayPKay (19. Januar 2009)

doctor worm schrieb:


> du spinnst doch!!!!!!!!!


Dat wär ja nix neues!


----------



## Illuminus (19. Januar 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Und wenn die Hörnchen abkommen, dann sinds nochmal 100g weniger



nee 59gr



twobeers schrieb:


> @Illuminus: Neu oder geputzt? Falls Du so gut putzen kannst, solltest Du das für Geld tun....



..schön wärs, besonders wenn man damit noch 1kg einsparen kann ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefreak82 (19. Januar 2009)

...soviel zum thema weiß-.... kommen noch weiße kurbeln mit schwarz-goldenen pedalen und nem güldenen kettenblatt rann...und dann is schick...und dann klappts auch mitm gewicht...


----------



## Jendo (19. Januar 2009)

is echt gut!


----------



## BikersLady (19. Januar 2009)

alles schicke dinger hier 

hat jemand von euch zufällig ne alte CC-Gabel rumfliegen? Kann gerne nen paar Jährchen älter sein, da sie nicht viel kosten sollte und trotzdem max 1,7/1,8 wiegen...


----------



## schmadde (19. Januar 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> Kurbel kommt ne andere ran, und so ja.. mom 9,46kg  wird aba bei 9,3 landen.
> hoffe die Wälder werden bald wieder frei, momentan kann man da ja ohne spikes nur rumschleichen -.-


Schickes Teil. Unter 10kg mit Federgabel und Scheiben ist schon gut - das geht nicht ohne teure Leichtbauteile, oder? Teileliste würde mich mal interessieren. Wie fährt sich eigentlich die neue SID? Die älteren Exemplare waren ja doch recht flexibel - mit V-Brakes ein Schleifkonzert.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (19. Januar 2009)

schmadde schrieb:


> [Wie fährt sich eigentlich die neue SID?] Die älteren Exemplare waren ja doch recht flexibel - mit V-Brakes ein Schleifkonzert.



Bei mir schleift nischt! Na ok, nich mehr als mit der Manitou Sliver auch. Apropos Sliver:



BikersLady schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch zufällig ne alte CC-Gabel rumfliegen? Kann gerne nen paar Jährchen älter sein, da sie nicht viel kosten sollte und trotzdem max 1,7/1,8 wiegen...



Jaaaa  Wurde auch NUR zwei Jahre gefahren  Kein Bikepark oder ähnliches!  *ggg*


----------



## Illuminus (19. Januar 2009)

schmadde schrieb:


> Schickes Teil. Unter 10kg mit Federgabel und Scheiben ist schon gut - das geht nicht ohne teure Leichtbauteile, oder? Teileliste wÃ¼rde mich mal interessieren. Wie fÃ¤hrt sich eigentlich die neue SID? Die Ã¤lteren Exemplare waren ja doch recht flexibel - mit V-Brakes ein Schleifkonzert.



hejho also so teure Leichtbauteile hab ich jetzt nicht gebraucht, z.B. Sachen wie Lenker, Vorbau, SattelstÃ¼tze, HÃ¶hrnchen und Griffe haben insgesamt um 100â¬ gekostet ! Und die sind relativ leicht und sehn garnichmal so schlecht aus.

Teileliste wer will

Wirklich viel Fahrpraxis hatte ich mit der SID leider noch nicht, aba bis jetzt hat sie immer super angesprochen und durch die grÃ¶Ãeren Tauch und Standrohre ist sie auch wesentlich steifer als die alten Sids.
Fahr sie jetzt mit ner 180er vorn (weis manche erschlagen mich dafÃ¼r) aba wirklich was gemerkt ich bis jetzt noch nich, trotz steigung + wiegetritt.


----------



## schotti65 (22. Januar 2009)

Es ist da - die Erinnerung an einen schönen und beeindruckenden Tag in der Luxemburgischen Schweiz und gleichzeitig für mich das perfekte Logo, was am Fahrradfahren Spass macht:





Auf diesem Weg nochmal Danke an Claude.


----------



## checkb (22. Januar 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Es ist da - die Erinnerung an einen schönen und beeindruckenden Tag in der Luxemburgischen Schweiz und gleichzeitig für mich das perfekte Logo, was am Fahrradfahren Spass macht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn ich draussen den Himmel sehe, könnte ich platzen vor Frust.

checkb


----------



## factoryltd (22. Januar 2009)

Du must nur in ne andere Region schnell fahren denn dort ist bestimmt mehr Schnee wie Eis


----------



## factoryltd (22. Januar 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> Was ich euch schon immer fragen wollte, allso eigentlich erst seit heute.
> Wat haltet ihr von der Möre? Also grundsätztlich nich ob ich mir die kaufen sollte , geht ja eh nich
> Klicken



Proper was ist denn aus dem geworden noch in Planung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (22. Januar 2009)

Glaub das war noch zu Trek Zeiten, und da brauchte ich was neues, hab mich aber letzt endlich pro Enduro, gegen Freerider entschieden, bis jetz noch nix bereut, was fettes kommt erst wen wenn ich mehr kann als das Enduro.
Oder dem Kohlensack ne Naht platzt.
Außerdem hab ich mich ja nur mal umgeschaut und die Möre hatte n schikes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis. Glaub zur Zeit jibt es zwar viele schöne Sachen auf dem Markt, aber nix was den "unbedingt haben wollen" Faktor nur annäherd reizen würde.  Schade eigentlich.
Warum fragst`n


----------



## basti242 (22. Januar 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> hab mich aber letzt endlich pro Enduro, gegen Freerider entschieden



pro Tourenbike mit Endurogabel meinste wohl


----------



## mr proper (22. Januar 2009)

Wie der Wurm immer so schön zu sagen pflegte:
















Für euch reichts!


----------



## factoryltd (23. Januar 2009)

Aber im Gegensatz zu dir waren wir die letzten Monate ordentlich fleissig und haben hart trainiert und Basti hatt nen Flugschein beantragt 
Und wie ich dich einschätze hast du nur Homesport trainiert


----------



## basti242 (24. Januar 2009)

@Illuminus

voll porno

@JayPKay

och voll porno


----------



## Chris82 (24. Januar 2009)

Berlin bekommt vielleicht einen "neuen" höchsten Berg.

Meine Unterschrift haben sie!


----------



## Anto (24. Januar 2009)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Berlin bekommt vielleicht einen "neuen" höchsten Berg.
> 
> Meine Unterschrift haben sie!









Das ist die Albert-Einstein-Str. in Potsdam, Auffahrt zum Brauhausberg 

Ist der gewachsen?


----------



## Boerge (24. Januar 2009)

Hat checkb endlich sein Alpenfahrversuchsgelände bekommen? Toll!


----------



## mr proper (24. Januar 2009)

"Was ich dir schon immer sagen wollte":

CCler ham ma ne richtige Klatasche! Versuch nu schon seit ner Woche an ne vernünftige Schwuckengabel max1700g max100eus und n bischen Funktionierend. Denkste da gehen 8Jahre allte SID`s für 150eus übern Tisch Rebas fangen bei 230min an. Ham die nich mehr alle. Dit is doch nur noch Altmetall und selbst das is im Keller.
Man dit wird ne schwierige Geburt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (24. Januar 2009)

Was hast du denn vor? Wumpe ist doch jetzt weg, wozu musst du denn jetzt am Bike sparen?


----------



## mete (24. Januar 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> "Was ich dir schon immer sagen wollte":
> 
> CCler ham ma ne richtige Klatasche! Versuch nu schon seit ner Woche an ne vernÃ¼nftige Schwuckengabel max1700g max100eus und n bischen Funktionierend. Denkste da gehen 8Jahre allte SID`s fÃ¼r 150eus Ã¼bern Tisch Rebas fangen bei 230â¬min an. Ham die nich mehr alle. Dit is doch nur noch Altmetall und selbst das is im Keller.
> Man dit wird ne schwierige Geburt



Such mal nach ner Skareb oder Black Super Air, die will keiner mehr haben und liegen um 1500- 1600g, funktionsmÃ¤Ãig sind die sehr okay. SID und Reba unter 150,- kannste vergessen, die funktionieren zu gut und sind ziemlich gefragt, weil es aktuell keine vernÃ¼nftigen Gabeln in der Gewichtsregion zu dem Preis mit derart viel Tuningpotential gibt. Das ist ganz und gar kein Altmetall.


----------



## mr proper (24. Januar 2009)

Nee, ick globe wir ham uns all die Jahre nur was vorgemacht. 160mm Gabeln, Reifen <2" überhaupt wozu braucht man n 16kg Rad was mehrere 1000er wert is.. ach ne gekostet hat. Wenn jedes 500Eur Rad nur 12wiegt. Ick bau mir jetz ma schön ne Sid ein und dan noch Fast Fred und dann mach ick schön Kilometer in den Tälern wärend ihr wie die bekloppten uff die Gipfel buckelt, da komm ich dann bestimmt an 10Eisdielen vorbei und binn einfach mal der Obermacker.(gibs hier gar kein Stinkefingersmily)
Du warst doch och so ne Lutsche als wir uns kennengelernt haben
Hast du nich noch neben deinen 10großen auch noch 3-4 kleine Gabeln von früher in der Vitrine?

Mete:
Ick binn die ganze Zeit schon in der Bucht am suchen, nach so zimlich allen herstellern und Modellen, naja 1ne Woche is ja nich so lang findet sich sicher was.


----------



## Kompostman (24. Januar 2009)

Die kleinen süßen Gäbelchen hängen jetzt bei mir im Auto am Spiegel......
Wir können ja die Totem durchflexen, dann hast du zwei selfmade Lefties mit dem gewünschten Gewicht.


----------



## mr proper (24. Januar 2009)

Dit is doch ma ne Idee, vor allem wiegt ja so ein CC Laufrad och nich viel da spannt man die Maxl einfach nur auf einer Seite und auf die andere schneid ich n M17Gewinde und ne Mutter druff müßte reichen. Los her mit dem teil ich mach die Flex klar.


----------



## mete (24. Januar 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> ....dann noch Fast Fred....



Den gibt es zwar nicht mehr, aber ich habe noch vier Stück hier, die verschenke ich gern, such' Dir schon mal eine Strecke, auf der alle 2km eine Eisdiele steht, genau das ist die Halbwertszeit eines Schlauches, bevor sich der nächste Kiesel durch die Karkasse gebohrt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (24. Januar 2009)

Heute rief der @checker zum Sondereinsatz und was musste ich dabei lernen???

UST ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war!!!







axl


----------



## Illuminus (25. Januar 2009)

würde sagen da is einer eindeutig zu oft mit dem rechten Vorderrad gegen die Bordsteinkante gefahren


----------



## Illuminus (25. Januar 2009)

ehm Proper,  wenns erstmal ne CC Gabel sein soll dann schau dir mal die an : 

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2007/11/07/langzeittest-suntour-axon

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...317672&cguid=d27899ec11c0a0aad292c002ffba491e

laut Bravo ne sehr gut bekommen... is ne haltbare gabel für schmales geld  auch wenn se vom Gruselhersteller sind... sind die neuen bomber aba och


----------



## aynis82 (25. Januar 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Das ist die Albert-Einstein-Str. in Potsdam, Auffahrt zum Brauhausberg
> 
> Ist der gewachsen?



das ist definitiv NICHT die Albert-Einstein Strasse in Potsdam !

aynis82


----------



## mete (25. Januar 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> würde sagen da is einer eindeutig zu oft mit dem rechten Vorderrad gegen die Bordsteinkante gefahren



Derjenige welche war wahrscheinlich im Besitz des Unendlichen Unwahrscheinlichkeitsdrives...


----------



## Illuminus (26. Januar 2009)

Sicher das es nicht die Bistr-O-Matik war?


----------



## factoryltd (26. Januar 2009)

Wenns denn mal ruppiger wird


----------



## r0ckZ (26. Januar 2009)

na wie wärs mitn bissken dh-strecke die woche? kann außer donnerstag und samstag


----------



## basti242 (26. Januar 2009)

Damit kann man ja auch mal schön den Berg runterschwucken


----------



## basti242 (26. Januar 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> na wie wärs mitn bissken dh-strecke die woche? kann außer donnerstag und samstag



Dachte du hast dein MTB verkauft ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (26. Januar 2009)

jo war mitm renner in thale mit dabei. war auch lustig


----------



## JayPKay (26. Januar 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Wenns denn mal ruppiger wird



Mann, mann, mann! Dit nimmt ja hier Formen an. 

Die ham' doch alle 'n Schaden hier! Ick glob' ick geh wieder pennen!


----------



## factoryltd (26. Januar 2009)

Wer hatt denn angefangen mit dem Federweg aufzurüsten  ich wars nicht 

@Rocks ich bin kein Schüler   Ist die Strecke schon frei


----------



## Bikefreak82 (26. Januar 2009)

@factory: Is dit nu Deins od wie?


----------



## Illuminus (26. Januar 2009)

nehmt euch ein beispiel an mir und rüstet Federweg ab !


----------



## Will67 (26. Januar 2009)

Quatsch, ich nehme mir Mete oder Grege als Vorbild: Aufrüsten, abrüsten, aufbauen, kaufen, verkaufen, verwerfen, neue Projekte  .... Spezialisierung und Ausdifferenzierung des Fahrrades. Aus der romantische Traum, das ein Fahrrad genügt.


----------



## BikersLady (26. Januar 2009)

janz jenau, man muss bei einem Bike aufrüsten und beim anderen abrüsten


----------



## hobbes58 (26. Januar 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> @Rocks ich bin kein Schüler   Ist die Strecke schon frei



Ich war heute ne Runde in den Müggels: Der obere Teil bis zum Table in Streckenmitte ist inzwischen relativ frei und zumindest mit Spikes recht ordentlich fahrbar. In Richtung Brücke ist aber noch ein dicker Eispanzer drauf. Aber wenn factory, der sich ja nun bestimmt nur noch "stinky" rufen lässt mit seinem neuen Eisbrecher da einmal runterrollt, sollte auch der Teil frei sein!


----------



## mete (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn das Ding einfedert, pflügt die Kettenführung den Acker um, oder, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (26. Januar 2009)

Bikefreak82 schrieb:


> @factory: Is dit nu Deins od wie?



jep

Angst


----------



## Bikefreak82 (26. Januar 2009)

angst??? pfffffffff... =)


----------



## Bikefreak82 (26. Januar 2009)

mach aber bloß diesen häßlichen sattel ab...


----------



## basti242 (26. Januar 2009)

Genau und dann ohne...

Der Vorbau hat auch noch Potenzial...


----------



## Bikefreak82 (26. Januar 2009)

auf jeden fall..das ham die jungs von kona immer noch nich begriffen =)


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. Januar 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> jep
> 
> Angst



So jehts wirklich nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefreak82 (26. Januar 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Wenn dit Dein Rad is, dann frag ick mich, wo meine Kohle bleibt - langsam werd ick sauer  sorry Factory, aber so gehts nich!
> 
> bis denne,
> sunday



uiuiui...gewitterwolken überm forum...


----------



## axl65 (26. Januar 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Wenn dit Dein Rad is, dann frag ick mich, wo meine Kohle bleibt - langsam werd ick sauer  sorry Factory, aber so gehts nich!
> 
> bis denne,
> sunday




Klärt die Sache bitte privat,hier ist sicherlich nicht der Ort dafür!!!

axl


----------



## Bikefreak82 (26. Januar 2009)

da hatter recht...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. Januar 2009)

sorry, ick mußte hier mal meinem Ärger Luft machen - aber Axl hat Recht.

bis denne,
sunday


----------



## Will67 (2. Februar 2009)

Wer sich im Norden etwas besser auskennt und eine Tour mit einem gewissen Etwas anbieten möchte, dem bietet sich am Sonntag eine einmalige Gelegenheit.

Das zweithöchste Gebäude Berlins, der 358 Meter hohe Funkturm im Frohnauer Forst, soll am 8. Februar gesprengt werden. 13.00 Uhr knallt es.

Sollte es dabei bleiben, denn zweimal wurde der Termin aufgrund des Wintereinbruchs schon verschoben.


----------



## Runterrauf (2. Februar 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Wer sich im Norden etwas besser auskennt und eine Tour mit einem gewissen Etwas anbieten möchte, dem bietet sich am Sonntag eine einmalige Gelegenheit.
> 
> Das zweithöchste Gebäude Berlins, der 358 Meter hohe Funkturm im Frohnauer Forst, soll am 8. Februar gesprengt werden. 13.00 Uhr knallt es.
> 
> Sollte es dabei bleiben, denn zweimal wurde der Termin aufgrund des Wintereinbruchs schon verschoben.



Eine Gelegenheit _"die Dosis"_ aufzufrischen ??


----------



## Anto (4. Februar 2009)

6 Monate schon her - 6 Monate noch hin. 
Es ist an der Zeit die Vergeltungsschlacht vorzubereiten... back to the roots!


----------



## mete (4. Februar 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> 6 Monate schon her - 6 Monate noch hin.
> Es ist an der Zeit die Vergeltungsschlacht vorzubereiten... back to the roots!



Möchtest Du noch ein Nox beim EBM zersägen? Der Lack hält jedenfalls nicht bis dahin....


----------



## Will67 (4. Februar 2009)

Das meinige NOX ist im neunten Monat. Da geht also was.


----------



## Anto (5. Februar 2009)

Hauptsache das unter der Fassade hält, alles andere ist egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (5. Februar 2009)

Rahmen mit Seitenaufprallschutz wäre gut für den EBM. 
Hier noch eine fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Abfahrt vom Stilfser Joch.


----------



## Runterrauf (5. Februar 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Das meinige NOX ist im neunten Monat...



Dann Alles Gute !!


----------



## Runterrauf (5. Februar 2009)

Hab noch ne Berlinale-Karte übrig !

Samstag 13.00 Uhr "Distanz" im Colloseum (Schönhauser Allee).

http://www.berlinale.de/de/programm/berlinale_programm/datenblatt.php?film_id=20094489

Falls Interesse -> PN


----------



## r0ckZ (6. Februar 2009)

Schöne Grüße nach Berlin von da wo es weniger grau ist


----------



## timtim (6. Februar 2009)

hm, leiht man sich dinge von jemandem der das "ding" eigentlich auch nur geliehen hat um es dann, auf einer kleinen insel im antlantik, schnell zu vergessen das geliehene "ding" demjenigen zurückzugeben der es sich auch nur geliehen hat ?
oder arbeitet man dort ,auf der insel ,dann schwarz in einem bikeshop um mit dem geliehenen "ding" geld zu verdienen und den rückflug  bezahlen zu können?

ansonsten viel spaß auf der insel
tim²

übrigens könnte man beim nächsten mal den besitzer fragen ob er das "ding" überhaupt jetzt grad nicht braucht und ev.zur verfügung stellt,kurz und kurzfristig.............
ob das geht?


----------



## grege (6. Februar 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße nach Berlin von da wo es weniger grau ist
> 
> http://www.xup.in/dl,12103603/hydeurlaub.jpg/


 
Gut, dass ich ab morgen einen sehr ähnlichen Himmel über mir haben werde, sonst würde ich hier bei solchen Bildern noch ernsthaft schlechte Laune kriegen.


----------



## basti242 (6. Februar 2009)

Sieht doch hier ganz ähnlich aus wenn ich mal rausschau... Was ihr nu wieder habt. 

Wegfahren...


----------



## PiratPilot (6. Februar 2009)

r0ckZ, wenn du jetzt hinten noch zwei Gänge höher schaltest, ist das Schaltwerk ab! 

grege, unter welchen Himmel fährst du denn?


----------



## Eispickel (6. Februar 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> Sieht doch hier ganz ähnlich aus wenn ich mal rausschau... Was ihr nu wieder habt.
> 
> Wegfahren...



Stimmt ... nur  sind bei uns die Wolken am Horizont nicht so groß und bedrohlich und die Temperaturen sind hier wohl auch angenehmer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (6. Februar 2009)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> grege, unter welchen Himmel fährst du denn?


 
Den über 28° 6' N, 17° 7' W


----------



## basti242 (6. Februar 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Stimmt ... nur  sind bei uns die Wolken am Horizont nicht so groß und bedrohlich und die Temperaturen sind hier wohl auch angenehmer ...



Was die Temperaturen angeht würde ich dir zustimmen aber bedrohliche Wolken sehe ich hier nicht.
Wir haben super Wetter. Finde dich damit ab. Wo seid ihr überhaupt?


----------



## PiratPilot (6. Februar 2009)

grege schrieb:


> Den über 28° 6' N, 17° 7' W



Ich nehme an, mit Mtb? Viel Spaß! 

Und r0ckZ natürlich auch!


----------



## r0ckZ (6. Februar 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> hm, leiht man sich dinge von jemandem der das "ding" eigentlich auch nur geliehen hat um es dann, auf einer kleinen insel im antlantik, schnell zu vergessen das geliehene "ding" demjenigen zurückzugeben der es sich auch nur geliehen hat ?
> übrigens könnte man beim nächsten mal den besitzer fragen ob er das "ding" überhaupt jetzt grad nicht braucht und ev.zur verfügung stellt,kurz und kurzfristig.............
> ob das geht?


aiaiaiai - du hast natürlich völlig recht. sorry! werd das irgendwie von hier klären


> oder arbeitet man dort ,auf der insel ,dann schwarz in einem bikeshop um mit dem geliehenen "ding" geld zu verdienen und den rückflug  bezahlen zu können?


wenn man die arbeit aufm trail verrichten könnte, wäre das ne sehr geile sache.



grege schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich ab morgen einen sehr ähnlichen Himmel über mir haben werde, sonst würde ich hier bei solchen Bildern noch ernsthaft schlechte Laune kriegen.


dann trennen uns ja grad mal circa 150km  vielleicht lässt sich da was arrangieren?



PiratPilot schrieb:


> r0ckZ, wenn du jetzt hinten noch zwei Gänge höher schaltest, ist das Schaltwerk ab!


nene - dit passt ziemlich jenau


heute die ersten trails gerockt - geht ab


----------



## Eispickel (7. Februar 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> Was die Temperaturen angeht würde ich dir zustimmen aber bedrohliche Wolken sehe ich hier nicht.
> Wir haben super Wetter. Finde dich damit ab. Wo seid ihr überhaupt?



Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt in Berlin Tiergarten mit Blick nach Osten ...  ... und Du?


----------



## alex-66 (9. Februar 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Wenns denn mal ruppiger wird



Endlich hast du es kappiert, nur Federweg schutzt vor Schwucken, Build Trails und der Seriöse Reiter-Club nimmt dich endlich auf  du solltest aber unsere 100 seitige Bibel auswendig können 

Wir sehen uns sicher an irgendeinem Wochenende, du weißt schon wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (10. Februar 2009)

ECHT ? der seriöse Reiter-Club nimmt mich endlich auf . 
Fibel ? ich dacht wenn ich weiter/höher springe recht das  naja dann lern ich halt diese.

bis denne du weißt schon wo


----------



## Will67 (11. Februar 2009)

_Eine Fahrradmitnahme im Intercity-Express (ICE) wird nach Angaben der Deutschen Bahn nicht vor dem Jahr 2020 möglich sein. Wie ein Bahn-Sprecher am Mittwoch in Berlin erklärte, seien zwar perspektivische Überlegungen für eine Umrüstung der ICE-Züge zur Fahrradmitnahme "denkbar". Allerdings gelte dies erst für die Züge mit der neuen Fahrzeugplattform "IC-X", die die bisherigen "ICE 1" und "ICE 2" ablösen sollen. Dies soll nach Unternehmensangaben vom Jahr 2020 an erfolgen.







_Bis 2020 also weiterhin unkompliziert mit der Twobeers-Tasche._
_(Letzes Jahr erfolgreich nach Erfurt, Leipzig mit dem ICE, Dresden mit dem IC._)


_


----------



## Anto (11. Februar 2009)

Gibts die Taschen der _Twobeers Collection_ auch in grün-kariert? 
Das Bike so verpackt gilt also dann als Gepäck und wird im ICE mitgenommen? Gut zu wissen


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Das Bike so verpackt gilt also dann als Gepäck und wird im ICE mitgenommen? Gut zu wissen



Es gilt:

7. Mitnahme von Handgepäck, Traglasten und Tieren
7.1 Traglast
Neben Handgepäck darf der Reisende ein Stück Traglast mit sich führen. Traglasten sind Gegenstände, die  ohne Handgepäck zu sein  von einer Person getragen werden können. Im Übrigen kann der Reisende Gepäck als Reisegepäck gemäß den hierfür geltenden Bestimmungen aufgeben.


Also sind zwei große Taschen schon mal doof, wenn man allein unterwegs ist


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (11. Februar 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Gibts die Taschen der _Twobeers Collection_ auch in grün-kariert?
> Das Bike so verpackt gilt also dann als Gepäck und wird im ICE mitgenommen? Gut zu wissen



Du kannst die Tütchen auch so immer mitnehmen, um dein Bike auch im "normalen" Zug darin zu versenken: sparste das Radticket.


----------



## Anto (11. Februar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Also sind zwei große Taschen schon mal doof, wenn man allein unterwegs ist



Dafür gibts die XXL Tasche, da passt auch das VR mit rein.


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Dafür gibts die XXL Tasche, da passt auch das VR mit rein.



Und Dein normales Reisegepäck? Wie gesagt, meist stört es keinen, wenn der Zug aber rappelvoll ist, sagt schon mal einer was...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (14. Februar 2009)

Hab da mal 'ne andere Frage:Kann mir jemand zufälligerweise so 'n _TW-Schraubendreher_ (nicht Kreuzschlitz, nicht Schlitz, sondern das dazwischen), Größe <<< 1, kurz leihen?


----------



## Reini65 (14. Februar 2009)

Der Crash Replacement Service bei Canyon ist schon eine feine Sache






Reini


----------



## BikersLady (14. Februar 2009)

ja sehr cool 
Aber SCHOTTI!!!! OHNE HELM. Der Kleene ist da schon viel vorbildlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (14. Februar 2009)

Mal was anderes.
Ich habe das aktuelle neue feature "Interessengemeinschaft" genutzt, um eine Gruppe
*Touren im Berliner Umland mit Kind* zu erstellen.

Wer möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen.

schotti


----------



## Chris82 (15. Februar 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> Ich habe das aktuelle neue feature "Interessengemeinschaft" genutzt, um eine Gruppe
> *Touren im Berliner Umland mit Kind* zu erstellen.
> 
> ...



Das wird schwer werden meinen Pappi dazu zu überreden. Aber ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## factoryltd (15. Februar 2009)

Jetzt macht der Olle och noch det Fahrad vom Sohn kaputt und er muß sogar dabei zusehehn


----------



## checkb (15. Februar 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Jetzt macht der Olle och noch det Fahrad vom Sohn kaputt und er muß sogar dabei zusehehn



Nicht jeder macht Sachen von anderen Leuten kaputt und gibt ihm diese dann kaputt zurück. 

checkb


----------



## axl65 (15. Februar 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Jetzt macht der Olle och noch det Fahrad vom Sohn kaputt und er muß sogar dabei zusehehn



Wer auf Eiern läuft,sollte nicht hüpfen!!!

axl


----------



## -=riChi=- (15. Februar 2009)

Fährt der Axl eigentlich noch Rad oder schleppt er nur noch Klaviere?


----------



## axl65 (15. Februar 2009)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> Fährt der Axl eigentlich noch Rad oder schleppt er nur noch Klaviere?




Ein wunder Punkt!!!
Aber heute war wieder mal Snow Time und ich bin ein wenig,in kleinstem Kreise,geradelt.War ein vergnüglicher Biketag und ich denke es wird jetzt auch wieder öfter mal mit mir zu rechnen sein.
Sollte alles klappen,bin ich am DienstagumAchtinderNacht auch am Start.

axl


----------



## Reini65 (15. Februar 2009)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> Fährt der Axl eigentlich noch Rad oder schleppt er nur noch Klaviere?


Flugtag in Treptow


----------



## -=riChi=- (15. Februar 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Sollte alles klappen,bin ich am DienstagumAchtinderNacht auch am Start.
> 
> axl



Würde bestimmt nicht nur mich freuen dich dort zu sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefreak82 (15. Februar 2009)

..nö ick würdma och freun den möbeltransporter ma wieder zu sehen.. =)


----------



## Eispickel (23. Februar 2009)

Ich will auch in die Berge


----------



## Will67 (23. Februar 2009)

Und dort angekommen wird über die mangelnde Traktion an den Anstiegen gejammert.


----------



## Anto (23. Februar 2009)

Berge, Schnee, Winter... alles vorbei. Die ersten Ostereier hängen schon am Strauße!

heute entdeckt


----------



## Eispickel (23. Februar 2009)

... bergab spielt die Traktion eh keine Rolle ...  da brauchste eher die von Anto gesichteten Utensillien um Herrn O.Kahn mal zu zitieren


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (26. Februar 2009)

Um den Gardasee-Fred nich noch weiter zuzuspamen, äußere ich meine Begeisterung mal hier:

Ich find das Bild auch t o t a l heiß!:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5627928&postcount=45

Ja ja, der proper hat jetzt eben Zeit für die wirklich wichtigen Dinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefreak82 (26. Februar 2009)

ma wat anderes ..aber zieht euch dat viedeo bloss rein...geile scheizze...nächsten winter mitn bike inne berge,..=) =) =)

http://www.zapiks.fr/yannick-granieri-backflip-bi-1.html


----------



## Pittus (26. Februar 2009)

Beknackt genug wärste ja 

Pitt


----------



## Bikefreak82 (27. Februar 2009)

wat...iiiiiiiiiiich....wiezo.. =)


----------



## factoryltd (27. Februar 2009)

Hinfallen tut er ja auch dauernd - wie du Das Video gibts schon lange im DDD Forum .
So schöne Flugkünste oder Fahrkünste habe ick bei dir aber noch nie gesehen aber mit der neuen Geheimwaffe wirste wohl zum Überbackflippflieger 

gruss stinkyrer


----------



## Horsedriver (27. Februar 2009)

Bei diesem Viedio möchte man glatt noch mal 30 Jahre jünger sein und dann die Entsprechende Kohle für diese Technik haben..
Das wär auch noch so ein Traum..mit nem Bike die Skipiste runter..

Horsedriver


----------



## factoryltd (27. Februar 2009)

Du kannst ja auch normal den Berg auf den Skipisten runter musste doch nicht rolle vorwerts/rückwerts machen. Aber den Gedanken schwelgt auch bei mir schon lange.

gruss


----------



## Bikefreak82 (27. Februar 2009)

Horsedriver schrieb:


> Bei diesem Viedio möchte man glatt noch mal 30 Jahre jünger sein und dann die Entsprechende Kohle für diese Technik haben..
> Das wär auch noch so ein Traum..mit nem Bike die Skipiste runter..
> 
> Horsedriver



den traum  mit der skipiste habbick schon seitdem ick mit der mtb-rumspringerei angefangen hab...und irgendwann erfüll ick mir dat noch...


----------



## Bikefreak82 (27. Februar 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch normal den Berg auf den Skipisten runter musste doch nicht rolle vorwerts/rückwerts machen. Aber den Gedanken schwelgt auch bei mir schon lange.
> 
> gruss



vorwÄrts / rückwÄrts...


----------



## rahu (28. Februar 2009)

... da Axl nun wieder mitmischen will, melde ich mich auch mal zurück.

Heute war ich eine Runde mit meinem "neuen-alten" unterwegs, die Hand macht ohne mucken wieder voll mit, Thale kann also kommen.

Beste Grüße, RaHu (und ein Bild von der Wiederauferstehung)


----------



## mete (28. Februar 2009)

ich wollte schon immer mal sagen, dass 10cm Wasser mit 5cm Schlamm darunter viel schöner sind, als 15cm Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (28. Februar 2009)

rahu schrieb:


> ... da Axl nun wieder mitmischen will, melde ich mich auch mal zurück.
> 
> Heute war ich eine Runde mit meinem "neuen-alten" unterwegs, die Hand macht ohne mucken wieder voll mit, Thale kann also kommen.
> 
> Beste Grüße, RaHu (und ein Bild von der Wiederauferstehung)



Schick.

Ne SID oder sowas wäre jetzt noch schon aber dem steht das 1" Steuerrohr im Weg nehme ich an.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## checkb (28. Februar 2009)

@rahu

Flotte Schwucke.  Vielleicht drehen wir mal einen flotten 100er unter der Frühlingssonne in der Woche. 

checkb


----------



## rahu (1. März 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> @rahu
> 
> Flotte Schwucke.  Vielleicht drehen wir mal einen flotten 100er unter der Frühlingssonne in der Woche.
> 
> checkb


 
... sehr gerne, wenn der Frühling so in vier Wochen ist. Im Augenblick fehlt die Zeit. Vielleicht schaffe ich es zum N8R am Dienstag.

Beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## mete (2. März 2009)

so sieht es wohl aus, wenn man durch ein Pfütze Atommüll fährt :


----------



## Will67 (2. März 2009)

Da schließt sich doch die ungemein wichtige Frage an, mit welchem Rad man im Falle eine Atomschlages weiterkommt? Stahl, Alu oder Carbon?

In den 80ern wo die Frage wirklich drängend war, gab es diese Alternativen noch nicht.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (2. März 2009)

Hast wieder rumgesplattert und dein Werk dieses Mal nich wieder zerstört? ... schade eigentlich...


----------



## mete (2. März 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Da schließt sich doch die ungemein wichtige Frage an, mit welchem Rad man im Falle eine Atomschlages weiterkommt? Stahl, Alu oder Carbon?
> 
> In den 80ern wo die Frage wirklich drängend war, gab es diese Alternativen noch nicht.



Blei latürnich .


----------



## Runterrauf (2. März 2009)

Castorium?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (13. März 2009)

Ich möchte heute mal eure Blicke lenken: 

Und zwar auf den Frühling. 









Der Frühling ist im vollen Gange! Nicht verpassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefreak82 (13. März 2009)

mete schrieb:


> so sieht es wohl aus, wenn man durch ein Pfütze Atommüll fährt :



...sehrrrrr geil... gefällt ma


----------



## Anto (13. März 2009)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Der Frühling ist im vollen Gange! Nicht verpassen!



Mit allem was dazu gehört  Das war mal eine Wiese und der Weg darüber hatte sich versteckt...


----------



## Altglienicker (14. März 2009)

.


----------



## JayPKay (14. März 2009)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ich möchte heute mal eure Blicke lenken:
> 
> Und zwar auf den Frühling.
> 
> ...




Allerdings!

Hab heut auch gleich mal wachen Auges wat zum Thema abgelichtet .


----------



## twobeers (20. März 2009)

Für die (heimlichen) Freunde des schnalen Pneus könnten diese Themen von Interesse sein:
[ESK fährt] auf ein Bier nach Fojtovice

[ESK fährt] Berlino - Mare Baltico

Twobeers


----------



## Will67 (20. März 2009)

Schade, schade. Fojtovice hätte aber auch eine Himmelfahrtstradition werden können, dann hätte ich auch dieses Jahr Zeit gehabt. War echt ein Höhepunkt letztes Jahr gewesen.

Als bekennender Freund des schmalen Pneus muss ich mal schauen, ob ich für das kleine Brackwassermeer rechtzeitig in Schwung komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (20. März 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Schade, schade. Fojtovice hätte aber auch eine Himmelfahrtstradition werden können, dann hätte ich auch dieses Jahr Zeit gehabt. War echt ein Höhepunkt letztes Jahr gewesen.



Dem schliesse ich mich an. Herrentag (Himmelfahrt) hätte auch besser zum Motto des Ausfluges gepasst. Aber zur Ostsee komme ich mit.

Grüsse, der Sonderzeichenbeauftragte


----------



## twobeers (20. März 2009)

Himmelfahrt gibt es erstens kein Wochenendeticket , zweitens weilen Großteile des ESK für mehrere Tage in einem deutschen Mittelgebirge und drittens haben die Dresdner wegen des Projektes "Elbspitze" an Himmelfahrt keine Zeit für uns.

Twobeers


----------



## r0ckZ (24. März 2009)

hat einer ne schöne silberne kurbel rumliegen? 172(,5) oder 175mm lang, zweifach, fürn renner, nich ausgeschlagen oä.
einfach mal alles anbieten.
4 kant oder octalink - ht2 nur ita und billig


----------



## schotti65 (25. März 2009)

@rifli / boerge:

Wieso wurde die "Bikepark bei Spremberg"-Umfrage-thread kommentarlos gelöscht?
Das wär doch für Berliner eine feine Sache.

schotti


----------



## basti242 (25. März 2009)

hab ich mich auch gefragt???


----------



## twobeers (25. März 2009)

@rOcks: Ultegra (6500 also Octalink) 175 mm gegen eine Kiste Schultheiss abzugeben. 

Twobeers


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (27. März 2009)

Hab ich die Antwort darauf übersehen?



schotti65 schrieb:


> @rifli / boerge:
> 
> Wieso wurde die "Bikepark bei Spremberg"-Umfrage-thread kommentarlos gelöscht?
> Das wär doch für Berliner eine feine Sache.
> ...


----------



## basti242 (27. März 2009)

scheint wohl ein Geheimnis zu sein


----------



## schotti65 (27. März 2009)

Oder die Antwort is auch schon wieder gelöscht worden


----------



## Altglienicker (27. März 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (27. März 2009)

Verhaltensregeln mtb-news.de
Ebenfalls sind wir nicht verpflichtet, uns fuer Aenderungen und Loeschungen von Beitraegen oder Themen bzw. Sperrungen von Usern zu rechtfertigen.

Ich sehe dies als Stilfrage.
Da die meisten hier mündige User sind,sollte man ihnen den Grund nicht vorenthalten,zumal die Sache als solches nicht anrüchig erschien.

axl


----------



## Eispickel (27. März 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Verhaltensregeln mtb-news.de
> Ebenfalls sind wir nicht verpflichtet, uns fuer Aenderungen und Loeschungen von Beitraegen oder Themen bzw. Sperrungen von Usern zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> Ich sehe dies als Stilfrage.
> ...



... der ESK is auf Malle - also vielleicht auch Rifli und Boerge ... evtl. gibts da auch kein Internet oder vielleicht gönnen sich die beiden sich da einfach mal ne Auszeit vom Forum ... wir werden es aber vielleicht auch nie erfahren


----------



## basti242 (28. März 2009)

Da kann ja Trailmobby seinen Tread neu starten. Wenn die Eisenschweine inkl. Moderatoren auf Malle sind kann ja nix passieren. 
Also los...


----------



## Anto (28. März 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> Wenn die Eisenschweine inkl. Moderatoren auf Malle sind kann ja nix passieren.



Scheinbar nicht alle, hab heute ein Trikot vom esk gesehen. Und der Thread ist nun auch wieder da...


----------



## basti242 (29. März 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Und der Thread ist nun auch wieder da...



aha, wo denn?


----------



## Anto (29. März 2009)

ups war doch was anderes...


----------



## twobeers (29. März 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht alle, hab heute ein Trikot vom esk gesehen.



Ich wars nicht und die Meute ist ab heute wieder komplett in der Heimat.

Twobeers


----------



## ritzelflitzer (29. März 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis, bin der Sache mal auf den Grund gegangen und hab das Thema wiederhergestellt. Mehrfachposting ist zwar nicht erlaubt, deshalb die Löschung durch einen anderen Moderator, in diesem Fall aber ok.


----------



## souldriver (1. April 2009)

Hihi, ich bin heute früh im Volkspark Schöneberg mit dem Enduro von drei (!) Herren in grün gestoppt worden.
Fahrradkontrolle!
"Hm, kein Licht, keine Seitenstrahler, nicht mal ein Katzenauge hinten. Sie wissen schon ... laber salm belehr"
Mein gestammelter Hinweis, dass es sich ja um ein Sportgerät handelt und ich in fünf Minuten zuhause und die Dunkelheit noch fern sei, machte wenig Eindruck.
"Hat das Rad denn eine Rahmennummer?"
"Bestimmt, hab ich jetzt aber nicht parat."
"Und wenn das Rad gestohlen wird?"
Naja, so ging es noch ein Weilchen hin und her, ich gelobte Besserung und durfte dann weiter fahren.
Soviel zum Thema Personalnot bei der Polizei.
Und wenn ihr demnächst ein Bionicon Supershuttle mit Seitenstrahlern und Katzenauge im Grunewald seht und ich sitze nicht drauf, dann ist es gestohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horsedriver (1. April 2009)

..am "Übergang" Prinzregentenstr. stehen die Damen und Herren in grün und blau des öfteren..

Bin letzte Woche dort mit meinem neuen Bike gestoppt worden..Speichenreflektorsticks und Cliplights wurden anerkannt. 
Ansonsten waren die Ordnungshüter sehr Freundlich muß ich gestehen.
Muß mein Bike jetzt nur wegen einer fehlenden "Glocke/ Klingel" vorführen.. ..wenns denn Spaß macht..

Horsedriver


----------



## Deleted 34331 (1. April 2009)

souldriver schrieb:


> Hihi, ich bin heute früh im Volkspark Schöneberg mit dem Enduro von drei (!) Herren in grün gestoppt worden.
> Fahrradkontrolle!
> 
> Na da werde ich heute abend drauf achten ob DIE noch immer frische Luft schnappen. Falls ja, werde ich einen netten kleinen Bogen um sie rum fahren.


----------



## Olle Jolze (1. April 2009)

Kam heute morgen im Radio:
"Radfahrer werden in den nächsten 2 Wochen in Berlin verstärkt kontrolliert".
Also Licht, Klingel und Reflektoren nicht vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 34331 (1. April 2009)

Hier die Info der Polizei:

http://www.berlin.de/polizei/presse-fahndung/presse.html 

Pressemeldung
Eingabe: 30.03.2009 - 09:40 Uhr
Stadtweite Verkehrskontrollen zur Verhinderung von RadfahrerunfÃ¤llen


Im Zeitraum vom 1. bis 13. April 2009 wird die Berliner Polizei im gesamten Stadtgebiet intensive Verkehrskontrollen zum Schutz, aber auch zur Ãberwachung des Radfahrverkehrs durchfÃ¼hren.

Im Rahmen dieser fast zweiwÃ¶chigen Schwerpunktaktion soll dabei in der Ãffentlichkeit auch fÃ¼r mehr RÃ¼cksichtnahme und VerstÃ¤ndnis zwischen Radfahrern, FuÃgÃ¤ngern und Kraftfahrern geworben werden. Im vergangenen Jahr 2008 verunglÃ¼ckte etwa alle 1,5 Stunden ein Radfahrer im Berliner StraÃenverkehr, mehr als 4.700 bei insgesamt Ã¼ber 7.600 UnfÃ¤llen mit Radfahrerbeteiligung. Elf Radler verloren 2008 im StraÃenverkehr ihr Leben.

Bei den Kontrollen wird besonderes Augenmerk auf die gefÃ¤hrlichsten Fehlverhaltensweisen (Hauptunfallursachen) gerichtet.
Das bedeutet, dass vor allem zum Schutz der FuÃgÃ¤nger gezielt das unzulÃ¤ssige Befahren von Gehwegen und FuÃgÃ¤ngerzonen sowie das Fahren auf Radwegen in die Gegenrichtung Ã¼berwacht werden wird. Insbesondere Ã¤ltere MitbÃ¼rger und Eltern von Kleinkindern fÃ¼hlen sich auf ihren Gehwegen Radfahrern oftmals schutzlos ausgeliefert.

Erstmals wird die Polizei verstÃ¤rkt auch auf eine besondere Art von FahrrÃ¤dern achten, die so genannten âFixiesâ oder âSinglespeed-Bikesâ. Dies sind nur minimalistisch ausgestattete Trend-RÃ¤der, die z.B. von Fahrradkurieren und Mitgliedern einer anwachsenden Fan-Szene vermehrt im GroÃstadtverkehr genutzt werden. Die RÃ¤der verfÃ¼gen zum Zwecke der Gewichtsersparnis und zur Vermittlung eines ganz besonderen âKicksâ bei der rasanten Fahrt Ã¼ber keinerlei Sicherheitsausstattung, auf Bremsen wird vÃ¶llig verzichtet. Allein durch vorausschauendes Fahren und enormes ReaktionsvermÃ¶gen mÃ¼ssen UnfÃ¤lle verhindert werden. Der Gebrauch solcher ursprÃ¼nglich fÃ¼r den Bahnradsport entwickelten GerÃ¤te im Ã¶ffentlichen StraÃenverkehr ist hochgradig gefÃ¤hrlich und zwangslÃ¤ufig mit immensen Gesundheits- und Lebensgefahren fÃ¼r alle Verkehrsteilnehmer und die Fahrer selbst verbunden. In der Konsequenz wird die Polizei die Nutzer solcher Fixies nicht nur zur Anzeige bringen, sondern gleichzeitig eindringlich darauf hinweisen, dass die RÃ¤der kÃ¼nftig bei wiederholter Feststellung sichergestellt werden.

Zum Schutz der Radfahrer werden KraftfahrzeugfÃ¼hrer verstÃ¤rkt in ihrem Verhalten beim Rechtsabbiegen gegenÃ¼ber parallel fahrenden Radfahrern Ã¼berprÃ¼ft. Trotz der umfÃ¤nglichen Diskussionen zu den Gefahren des Toten Winkels bei Lkw verhalten sich immer noch zu viele Fahrer in solchen Situationen unaufmerksam und zum Teil rÃ¼cksichtslos. Kontrollen werden Ã¼berwiegend dort stattfinden, wo es in der Vergangenheit vermehrt zu VerkehrsunfÃ¤llen mit Radfahrerbeteiligung gekommen ist bzw. dort, wo in der tÃ¤glichen VerkehrsÃ¼berwachung auffÃ¤llig viele dieser VerstÃ¶Ãe festgestellt werden mÃ¼ssen.

Â« Ãbersicht "Pressemeldungen / Polizeiticker"
Das Layout der Seiten der Berliner Polizei, sÃ¤mtliche Daten und Grafiken sowie die Sammlung de


----------



## Anto (1. April 2009)

Wat seid ihr nur für Weicheier... Und dann noch wundern wenn der Wachmann mahnt! Richtige Männer fahren *mit *Klingel!


----------



## Deleted 34331 (1. April 2009)

Klar so ein Stockentenschocker sollte jeder drann haben. Aber Reflektoren sehen doch zum :kotz: aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (1. April 2009)

XC Eber Jäger schrieb:


> Hier die Info der Polizei:
> 
> http://www.berlin.de/polizei/presse-fahndung/presse.html



Na endlich ist die Jagd auf Radfahrer offiziell eröffnet. Nach jahrelangen
verkehrstechnischen Fehlleitungen, schöneren besseren schnelleren Straßen und, damit sie auch einer benutzt, der Abwrackprämie anstelle der Förderung von ÖPNV und Radverkehr müssen Radfahrer schließlich mal darüber aufgeklärt werden, dass sie sich gefälligst nicht immer über den Haufen fahren lassen sollen. Das ist schließlich schlecht für die Statistik. Ein Hoch auf die Intelligenz, halleluja Berlin, Du bist Deutschland!

Aber billiger als eine zeitgemäße Verkehrführung ist der Spaß, dass muss man der Anhäufung von Armleuchtern lassen....


----------



## keks'(: (2. April 2009)

so bei mir das gleiche heute, war artbeitstechnisch mit dem rad in weissensee unterwegs.. .
erstmal 10 euro wegen musik im ohr.. . bzw stöpsel und dann kommts.. . reflektoren und licht.. . auf meine kleinen leds haben sie sich eingelassen wegen sportgerät und der gleichen, aber jetzt darf ich mein rad, in einer polizeistelle eminer wahl, binnen 10 tagen vorstellen mit reflektoren.. . meine frage.. . ab wann gilt mein rad nach stvo als rennrad und muss ich da reflektoren ranbauen? und wenn ich nicht innerhalb der 10 tage vorbeischaue und die anzeige bekomme, wie teuer wird der spass?

aber eins muss man den menschen in gruen lassen.. . sehr freundlich.


----------



## mete (2. April 2009)

keks'(: schrieb:


> so bei mir das gleiche heute, war artbeitstechnisch mit dem rad in weissensee unterwegs.. .
> erstmal 10 euro wegen musik im ohr.. . bzw stöpsel und dann kommts.. . reflektoren und licht.. . auf meine kleinen leds haben sie sich eingelassen wegen sportgerät und der gleichen, aber jetzt darf ich mein rad, in einer polizeistelle eminer wahl, binnen 10 tagen vorstellen mit reflektoren.. . meine frage.. . ab wann gilt mein rad nach stvo als rennrad und muss ich da reflektoren ranbauen? und wenn ich nicht innerhalb der 10 tage vorbeischaue und die anzeige bekomme, wie teuer wird der spass?
> 
> aber eins muss man den menschen in gruen lassen.. . sehr freundlich.



Auch ein "Rennrad" braucht ALLE Reflektoren, Bremsen, klingel etc.. Das einzige, was nicht vorhanden sein muss, ist ein Generator für das Licht, da sind Stecksysteme erlaubt, die entsprechen aber normalerweise nicht STVZO, werden aber in der Regel anerkannt. Rennrad ist alles unter 11kg, da gibt es keine nähere Spezifikation in der STVZO. Nützt aber in diesem Falle eh nichts. Da wirst Du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen. Das mit dem einfach nicht hingehen würde ich mir überlegen....Bußgeld ist Dir dann gewiss..dafür gibt es einen Katalog. Bei erneutem Aufgreifen ohne vollständige Ausstattung droht im schlimmsten Falle die Konfiszierung des Rades.


----------



## schmadde (2. April 2009)

Auch ans Rennrad müssen alle Reflektoren ran, wie mete schon richtig sagte. Und nicht jedes Rad unter 11kg ist auch ein Rennrad. Auch wenn das nicht näher definiert ist, heisst das noch gar nix. Komisch allerdings, ist der erste Fall von dem ich höre, dass jemand tatsächlich mal Reflektoren vorführen musste. Kannst Dir ja Reifen mit Reflexstreifen draufziehen, die sind erlaubt. Vorführen würd ich das Rad auf jeden Fall, nicht hingehen gibt sicher mehr Ärger als das Lametta hinterher wieder abrupfen.

Musik im Ohr ist übrigens nicht verboten. Bei offenen Kopfhörern (nicht bei in-ear) bekommt man von seiner Umwelt mehr als ausreichend mit, mehr jedenfalls als im Auto bei geschlossenen Fenstern (ohne Radio an). Es sei denn natürlich der Player ist voll aufgedreht. Ich persönlich würde dafür nix bezahlen und es drauf ankommen lassen. Aber vor Gericht und auf hoher See - muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## karsten reincke (2. April 2009)

wenn man diese 10-Tages-Frist nicht einhält, wird ein Bußgeldverfahren eingeleitet, welches im Endeffekt viel teurer wird als jegliche Umbauten am Bike.
Tipp für Reflektoren: Reifen mit Reflexstreifen aufziehen, und wenn es nur für diese eine Fahrt zum Pol-Abschnitt ist.
Ein RENNrad ist nicht genau definiert, definiert ist nur die 11-kg-Grenze. Ich würde mich als Polizist mit einem sportlichen Radler nie über die Frage Rennrad-kein Rennrad auseinandersetzen, da diese Definition fehlt, genaugenommen ist ein Rennrad ein Rad, mit welchem man Rennen fährt. Wiegt dieses teil unter elf Kilo, dürfen Akkulichter genutzt werden, die aber auch tagsüber mitzuführen sind. Reflektoren sind pflicht unabhängig von der Art des Rades, also all diese Dinger an den Speichen, vorne, hinten, an den Pedalen. Streitpunkte aus meiner Erfahrung sind Reflektoren an den SPD-Schuhen, die ja eine Einheit mit dem Pedal bilden, weiterhin diese Clips an den Speichen, weil Speichenreflektoren normalerweise gelb sein müssen, außer die Reflexstreifen an Reifen, die immer gelten.
Wenn es um die 11kg geht, sollte man sein Bike auf einem Abschnitt vorstellen, dort gibt es selten oder nie geeichte Waagen........(Tip eines Insiders....)

Es gibt nun einmal diese Vorschriften, über Sinn oder Unsinn erspare ich mir jegliche Kommentare.

Stöpsel im Ohr sind in der Stadt nie gut, da hat es wenig Sinn, sich mit der Behörde zu streiten.

Ursprüngliche Intention der Dynamobefreiung für Rennräder war, daß diese Räder früher sehr schmale und empfindliche Reifen hatten, die bei damaligen Seitenläuferdynamos schnell seitlich kaputtgingen.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (2. April 2009)

EIN Stöpsel im Ohr ist erlaubt, hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## schmadde (2. April 2009)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> Stöpsel im Ohr sind in der Stadt nie gut, da hat es wenig Sinn, sich mit der Behörde zu streiten.


Ob das gut ist, darüber kann man trefflich streiten, will ich aber nicht, weil ich dazu eine Meinung habe, von der mich vermutlich niemand mehr abbringt. 

Verboten ist es aber nicht. Es gibt einen Gummiparagraphen von wegen Beeinträchtigung des Gehörs, der je nach Borniertheit des Richters wohl auch zuungunstens des Musikliebhabers ausgelegt werden könnte, was aber bei objektiver Betrachtung der Sachlage einfach mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wäre, denn im Auto hört man noch deutlich weniger als hinter dem Kopfhörer. Das Schutzgeld zahlen ist aber sicher einfacher...


----------



## keks'(: (2. April 2009)

gut.. . danke schonmal.. . borgt mir einer reflexstreifenreifen? 

und darf ich jetzt auch als fussgÃ¤nger keine musik mehr hÃ¶ren, das wÃ¼rde ja aufs gleiche hinauslaufen.. . aber naja... wer von euch musste schon 45 â¬ wegen roter ampel abdrÃ¼cken?


----------



## Olle Jolze (2. April 2009)

Pff..., 45 is doch n Schnäpchen.
Mich hat 2007 diese winzige Ampel am Ernst-Reuter Platz 80 sofort + 20 Bearbeitungsgebühr + 300 Aufbauseminar weil Probezeit gekostet.
Davon träum ich heut noch.


----------



## basti242 (2. April 2009)

Olle Jolze schrieb:


> 80 sofort + 20 Bearbeitungsgebühr + 300 Aufbauseminar



Richtig so. 

Zusätzlich hätte noch ein lebenslanges Radfahrverbot ausgesprochen.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (2. April 2009)

Jou, immer raus mit der Kohle Stell dir vor du hättest dit anjelegt dann wäre es och nüscht mehr wert, umsetzen lautet die Deviese.

Ick glaube darüber hätt ick ma richtig abgekotzt.


----------



## karsten reincke (3. April 2009)

"Stöpsel im Ohr" ist tatsächlich ein Gummiparagraph, aber das ganze kostet 10Euronchen, die einem zwar wehtun, sollte man es aber auf eine Verhandlung vor Gericht ankommen lassen, kann (!!!) es sein, daß der Herr in der schwarzen Robe ein Antifahrradfreund ist und es dann viel teurer wird. 
Ich fahre bei langen Touren im Umland auch mit Musik, aber in der Stadt eher nicht. Wenn an einer roten Ampel ein anderer Biker neben mir steht und ich dessen Musik problemlos verstehe, so ist das zu laut.


----------



## Horsedriver (5. April 2009)

..ich habe bereits zweimal die Ehre gehabt bei der Police vorstellig zu werden, jedoch habe ich dort bisher nichts abdrücken müssen. Cliplichter und die "weißen" Speichensticks wurden bisher immer annerkannt.
Bin ja mal gespannt ob ich bei der dritten Vorführung nächste Woche was abdrücken muß. Die fehlende "Glocke" war nicht so gut

Zum Thema rote Ampel..ist zwar schon verjährt..jedoch noch in starker Erinnerung..
Bin zu meiner G-wood hoch Zeit von der Wiesbadener Str. Richtung Roseneck unterwegs gewesen und an der Kurve der Mecklemburgischen Str. ist im "Knick" eine Ampel (ähnlich wie an den Yorkbrücken aus SO36 kommend), dort bin ich achtlos morgens um 6 Uhr über die rote Ampel gedüst..im selben Augenblick ertönte hinter mir eine weibliche Lautsprecheransage aus einem Passat..Ergebnis war ein Monat Führerscheinentzug..

Bin seitdem geheilt..

Horsedriver


----------



## Eispickel (5. April 2009)

... ich hab für meine roten Ampeln vor 3 Jahren nur den Punkt und die Geldstrafe bekommen. Nicht mal fürs Rad gabs nen Fahrverbot ...


----------



## mr proper (5. April 2009)

Ick globe ja,......


















Ihr seid alle ganz schöne Gangstaz und gehört weg gesperrt


----------



## Eispickel (5. April 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle ganz schöne Gangstaz und gehört weg gesperrt



Hör doch auf ... an Deinem Liteville is och keene Klingel ... und von den Reflektoren wollen wir mal gar nicht sprechen. Und fang nicht an zu behaupten Du achtest auf die Farbe der Ampel


----------



## Will67 (5. April 2009)

Gelten Hope-Naben als Klingel? Sollte man mal ein Grundsatzurteil anstreben!


----------



## mete (5. April 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Gelten Hope-Naben als Klingel? Sollte man mal ein Grundsatzurteil anstreben!



Die meisten Leute nehmen nicht mal ein Inferno Mg-Rad war....und das macht einem Hubschrauber ähnliche Geräusche .


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. April 2009)

Yo, jetzt hab ick och endlich den V8 Ersatz, der mit mir gleich ins Dreiländereck dürfte... Fazit: Sauschwer, mit dem Rotz inner Nase schön anstrengend nach oben zu kurbeln, dafür runterwärts aber mit 2x180 schön AIR-fluffig runter, auch bei schwierigen Stellen - ich bin zufrieden und bleibe weiterhin zufriedener Votec Fahrer:







Grüße,
sundaydrive+r

PS.: Gast im Bild unverkennbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (7. April 2009)

Sehr schön, da wird sich Reini über einen weiteren Shuttle-Aspiranten freuen. Ich übrigens auch.



sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> PS.: Gast im Bild unverkennbar?


Es wird Sommer und die graue Unterwäsche bleibt im Schrank. Gottlob.


----------



## basti242 (7. April 2009)

Jo, mangelnde Fahrtechnik durch viel FW kompensieren. 
Klappt bei mir auch wunderbar.


----------



## checkb (7. April 2009)

@Sunday

Geile Möhre und die fetten Sachen können kommen. Bin gespannt ob die Kiste auch auf fetten Naturetrails funzt.

checkb


----------



## gnafert (7. April 2009)

schickes bike sunday. das ist das 08er modell oder?
bin heute mal ein sx.trail gefahren. morgen fahr ich nochmal länger.
ich hätte das nicht machen sollen, denn seitdem juckt´s so komisch in den fingern. schlimme sache.

@checker
breuers bikebahnhof ist wirklich cool. guter tipp


----------



## sundaydrive+r (7. April 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, da wird sich Reini über einen weiteren Shuttle-Aspiranten freuen. Ich übrigens auch.



Dabei haben r0ckZ und ich schon über Leichtbau an diesem Bike sinniert 



basti242 schrieb:


> Jo, mangelnde Fahrtechnik durch viel FW kompensieren.
> Klappt bei mir auch wunderbar.



Das hat übrigens wunderbar funktioniert 



checkb schrieb:


> @Sunday
> 
> Geile Möhre und die fetten Sachen können kommen. Bin gespannt ob die Kiste auch auf fetten Naturetrails funzt.
> 
> checkb



a pro pos, auch wenn ich nicht drauf saß - die fette Stelle hats nicht gepackt:








gnafert schrieb:


> schickes bike sunday. das ist das 08er modell oder?
> bin heute mal ein sx.trail gefahren. morgen fahr ich nochmal länger.
> ich hätte das nicht machen sollen, denn seitdem juckt´s so komisch in den fingern. schlimme sache.



Das 07 - glücklicherweise (wegen der Gabel), Du glaubst nicht wieviel Spaß soviel FW machen kann... wegen SX.trail mußt Du mal Basti interviewen.

bis denne,
sunday


----------



## aynis82 (7. April 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Es wird Sommer und die graue Unterwäsche bleibt im Schrank. Gottlob.





aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oochnöö (7. April 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> a pro pos, auch wenn ich nicht drauf saß - die fette Stelle hats nicht gepackt:



Solche stellen läuft man ja auch lieber, zum Beispiel mit einem Specialized SX.Walk





Bis denne, Onö


----------



## r0ckZ (7. April 2009)

gnafert schrieb:


> schickes bike sunday. das ist das 08er modell oder?
> bin heute mal ein sx.trail gefahren. morgen fahr ich nochmal länger.
> ich hätte das nicht machen sollen, denn seitdem juckt´s so komisch in den fingern. schlimme sache.
> 
> ...


wo hat man denn hier die möglichkeit, auf einem draufzusitzen? votecstore is doch noch gar nich am start.
das neue mag ich gar nich


----------



## gnafert (7. April 2009)

sx.trail von speci
du meinst sicherlich das v.sx von votec
der votecstore berlin soll nach meinen infos in ca. 14 tagen launchen.
warum magst du das v.sx nicht? ich werd´s mal testen, auch wenn´s wie ein cube aussieht


----------



## checkb (7. April 2009)

Die neuen Votecs sind von Bodo ( Focus ) und der Dämpfer liegt schon wieder in der Schussbahn. Mach keinen Schnellschuss, die Saison ist noch jung. 

checkb

PS: Das neue SX?


----------



## schotti65 (8. April 2009)

_I'll be back:_


----------



## cxfahrer (8. April 2009)

Die Farbe find ich mal geil!

(ich will dir ja nicht reinreden, aber behalt den Evolver, der Dämpfer ist sooo Sahne!)


----------



## schotti65 (8. April 2009)

Danke, aber Thema Luft is für mich erstmal gestorben.
Geht immer alles kaputt.


----------



## basti242 (8. April 2009)

Richtige Männer schleppen ne Stahlfeder durch die Gegend.


----------



## factoryltd (8. April 2009)

Mal sehen wie langer er schön aussieht  und bitte nicht so wie in Thale das Bike alleine losfahren lassen


----------



## schotti65 (9. April 2009)

Beim schlauen Teile wiederverwerten:





Stunden später halbwegs fertig.
Erster Eindruck im Park - das isses! Passt wackelt hat Luft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2009)

Und was hast du jetzt alles übrig? Ergibt das noch 1 Stück Fahrrad oder sind das schon 2 ?

Hier du Kaputtmacher beachte mal meine schlaue Bremsleitungsverlegung am Hinterbau. 
Oder bewege den Hinterbau mal ohne Dämpfer mit eingebauter Bremsleitung, bevor du dir dieselbige abreisst.


----------



## schotti65 (9. April 2009)

Hm, hab ich grad gemacht, sieht alles tutti aus. 
Musst Du mir mal bei Gelegenheit in echt zeigen.
ED: ach so, ich hab ja die TheOne wiederverwertet, vielleicht hab ich's ja intuitiv richtich gemacht...


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2009)

> meine Fotos. An der Sitzstrebe verlegt.

Die Leitung geht normal bedenklich auf Spannung bei vollem Einfedern, wenn man die entsprechend länger lässt vorm Sattel, kommt sie beim Ausfedern der Scheibe sehr nahe. Wurde auch mal in der Bike ein Foto nach Dauertest gezeigt wo die komplett an der Schelle ausgefasert war.
Daher.
Samstag bin ich in Thale.


----------



## basti242 (9. April 2009)

Ick bin wahrscheinlich am Montag da.

@Schotti
Mach doch mal Bilder vom ganzen Bike.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## schotti65 (9. April 2009)

@cx: Also ich find das unkritisch.
Der letzte (bzw. von der Bremse aus erste) Befestigungspinörkel muss nach aussen zeigen.
Samstag weiss ich noch nich. Bin sozusagen komplett verpflichtungsfrei. Aber sollte man Ostern nicht irgendwas beschauliches machen?

@basti: hier:





Die Farbe sieht in echt besser aus, find ich. Gar nicht so schei**e wie in dem Moment als ich den Rahmen ausm Karton geholt hab. Vorbau weiss ich noch nicht 40 oder 60, ansonsten is alles vom M-Schrotthaufen gerettet bis auf Gabel, Sattel und Umwerfer (da ham die sich ne neue Befestigung einfallen lassen... wahrscheinlich wegen HS-Aufnahme).
auf dem Foto 17,6, MM kommen noch drauf (Serie! war nur zu faul zum wechseln) dann bin ich wohl knapp über 18.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. April 2009)

Fehlt da nicht noch was an der Schwinge hinten - mir fallen da spontan viele Kabelbinder und zerschnittene Reifenstücke ein 

Nach 18kg siehts aber irgendwie nicht aus - ich vermute Du nimmst es zum Garda Reload mit. Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

bis denne,
sunday


----------



## basti242 (9. April 2009)

18kg ist ja mal ne Ansage. Wo kommen denn die her?
Farbe ist doch nicht so schlimm. Bin mal auf live gespannt.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2009)

Na meins wiegt auch fast so viel schätz ich. 

Die Stahlfeder und die paar Gramm der Domain machen schon was aus, dann die Gravitydropper. 

Was ist mit der Lyrik? Baust du dir wenigstens das MissionControl um?

Samstag Thale ist doch beschaulich. 
Ich wollte meine Liftkarte aufbrauchen und ein bisschen Fahrwerk einstellen.


----------



## factoryltd (10. April 2009)

Hast du denn jetzt den L Rahmen und 18kg FRX ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (10. April 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> _I'll be back:_



da steht doch alles...


----------



## cxfahrer (10. April 2009)

Du meinst Schotti hats mit Karton gewogen?


----------



## twobeers (16. April 2009)

Bildunterschrift gestern in der Süddeutschen: Ignatiadis prüft die Verkehrssicherheit eines Rades.

Ob er bei diesem Rad Glück hat?

Twobeers


----------



## souldriver (16. April 2009)

twobeers schrieb:


> Bildunterschrift gestern in der Süddeutschen: Ignatiadis prüft die Verkehrssicherheit eines Rades.
> 
> Ob er bei diesem Rad Glück hat?
> 
> Twobeers



Er scheint ja da grade ein Katzenauge zu montieren. Und sowas braucht man auf jeden Fall! 
Übersehen wird man es dank der Feuerwehrlackierung samt passender Reifen jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## twobeers (20. April 2009)

Fetten Respekt an tknauth und sprotte, die quasi alleine zur Ostssee gefahren sind. Es war mir ein Fest!

Ausführlicher hier:http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1161283#post1161283

Twobeers


----------



## r0ckZ (22. April 2009)

höhöhö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (23. April 2009)

Jetzt sag nich dasses hinten bei Null bleibt.


----------



## checkb (23. April 2009)

@rockz

Kann man mit soviel Federweg eigentlich noch ne Tour in Berlin fahren? 

checkb


----------



## r0ckZ (23. April 2009)

mr hyde mit 180 vorne macht sich bestimmt super, dachte ich mir so beim feiern im vollsuff.

wenn paket nummer zwei heute kommt, könnte man bestenfalls die tourentauglichkeit bei nem adler am WE ausprobieren


----------



## sundaydrive+r (23. April 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nich dasses hinten bei Null bleibt.



r0ckZ hat mir unter Androhung von Strafe verboten, was zu schreiben, also laß ick es lieber, denn r0ckZ is nen Kopp größer als ick 

bis denne,
sunday

PS.: Der arbeitslose Arbeitslose hat aber ordentlich Schotti... ähm Schotter


----------



## checkb (23. April 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> mr hyde mit 180 vorne macht sich bestimmt super, dachte ich mir so beim feiern im vollsuff.
> 
> wenn paket nummer zwei heute kommt, könnte man bestenfalls die tourentauglichkeit bei nem adler am WE ausprobieren



Du denkst wohl der Buschfunk funktioniert nicht. 

Wie heisst die Marke Co........

checkb


----------



## r0ckZ (23. April 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> PS.: Der arbeitslose Arbeitslose hat aber ordentlich Schotti... ähm Schotter


jetzt nicht mehr - und was hier zweitausnd öre kostet und in england mehr als die hälfte weniger, kann man sich schon mal ins allzweckzimmer stellen.



checkb schrieb:


> Du denkst wohl der Buschfunk funktioniert nicht.
> Wie heisst die Marke Co........
> checkb


genau 
http://www.cobikes.com/


----------



## schotti65 (23. April 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> PS.: Der arbeitslose Arbeitslose hat aber ordentlich Schotti... ähm Schotter



Hahaha. ich bin übrigens auch größer.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2009)

Noch grösser  .

Aber Federweg ist ja nicht alles. Gell.


----------



## souldriver (23. April 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> jetzt nicht mehr - und was hier zweitausnd öre kostet und in england mehr als die hälfte weniger, kann man sich schon mal ins allzweckzimmer stellen.
> 
> 
> genau
> http://www.cobikes.com/



Wie jetzt? Ein Fixie mit 200er Gabel


----------



## r0ckZ (23. April 2009)

na sonst bin ich nich hip!



großes paket heute leider nich gekommen 
toller 48h service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini65 (23. April 2009)

Mein Tiphttp://www.covebike.com/bikes/gspot.html


----------



## schotti65 (23. April 2009)

6 inch sind aba keine 160


----------



## hobbes58 (23. April 2009)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Mein Tiphttp://www.covebike.com/bikes/gspot.html



Cool, bei Cove verkaufen die noch das alte Kona Coiler....duck und weg!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. April 2009)

So als kleine Abschreckung an die Übermütigen...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI4SkzzmtPU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Brutal Bikes Crash Compilation - 2009 - 10Minutes - PART1[/ame]

bis denne,
sunday


----------



## konameester (24. April 2009)

mein Favorit ist bei 4:57 der Frontal-Fresse-Aufschlag

gibt es noch ein Fortsetzungsvideo mit BimBim´s action


cioa vom meesta


----------



## hobbes58 (24. April 2009)

Also ich finde Leute mit Satteltaschen am Rad, die fröhlich Purzelbäume schlagen eher lustig als abschreckend!


----------



## bimbim (24. April 2009)

konameester schrieb:


> mein Favorit ist bei 4:57 der Frontal-Fresse-Aufschlag
> 
> gibt es noch ein Fortsetzungsvideo mit BimBim´s action
> 
> ...



Bin in Verhandlung mit Hollywood, glaube aber das die nicht genug bezahlen wollen, sch..ß Krise.

Also wenn ich das so sehe wird mir ganz Anders, wenn dass genauso gewirkt hat bei den Zuschauern meines Sturzes, dann verstehe ich die Reaktionen im Nachhinein. 

bimbim


----------



## konameester (24. April 2009)

......muß ma korrigieren: die Fettbacke bei 7:19 ist einfach der Oberknaller der weeß doch ja nich wat der da macht


----------



## sprotte (24. April 2009)

... danke sunday für das Filmchen, finde es sehr beeindruckend und vor allem, für mich auch sehr lehrreich.   Ich weiß schon, warum ich ne Schwucke bin. 

Gruß, sprotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenKausB (24. April 2009)

... vielen Dank. Hab bei 2.23 abgeschaltet.


----------



## r0ckZ (25. April 2009)

und dit janze natürlich vonner antriebsseite in einmal ordentlich





so - morgen dann die federelementeeinstellung und schalterei ...
das chemogrün kommt richtig geil - schöne lackierung, leider nicht sehr schlagfest ...
fürn allmountain mitm plus an federweg stehen dem ding die 180mm nich schlecht finde ich 
endlich mal was, wo für mich die stütze nich bis auf anschlag raus muss - nur irgendwie kommts mir fast n ticken zu groß vor - na mal sehen mitm kurzen vorbau. passt schon 

hat einer ne idee, was ich da fürn umwerfer brauche? als komplettrad wird das ding mit schaltung vorne vertickt - nur wenn ich den extra neu gekauften umwerfer ranbasteln will, geht das vorne und hinten nicht, da er viiieeeel höher angebracht werden müsste.

teileliste sagt jetzt 16,9kg. lenker, vorbau und stütze werden perspektivisch gegen was kürzeres/leichteres getauscht. kefü kommt noch ran, das teil hat "leider" die neue iscg-aufnahme, wo der 05er stinger nich ranpasst


----------



## JayPKay (25. April 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> [
> so - morgen dann die federelementeeinstellung und schalterei ...
> das chemogrün kommt richtig geil - schöne lackierung, leider nicht sehr schlagfest ...
> fürn allmountain mitm plus an federweg stehen dem ding die 180mm nich schlecht finde ich
> ...



Aha, nett.

Wg Umferfer: Müsste doch 'n normaler Topswing passen, oder? Oder hast'n Downswing jekooft?


ed: Jo, hier steht's: http://www.commencal.com/news/meta6_uk.pdf  ; topswing/downpull/31,8mm 

Hmm, jibts auf Commencal och nur eine läppische Gewichtsangabe? Find' keine. Haste mal den Rahmen einzeln gewogen?


----------



## r0ckZ (25. April 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Wg Umferfer: Müsste doch 'n normaler Topswing passen, oder? Oder hast'n Downswing jekooft?


ah shiete - jetzt versteh ik dit. ja natürlich n downswing gekauft...
na hat sich die frage geklärt ...


----------



## JayPKay (25. April 2009)

Muss nochma das Thema "kugelnde Biker" aufgreifen.
Hab grad meine Knipse ausgemistet und was dazu gefunden. 

Der Protagonist is' natürlich nur aus Datenschutzgründen unscharf. (und blieb übrigens unverletzt)


----------



## checkb (25. April 2009)

Torkfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (25. April 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Muss nochma das Thema "kugelnde Biker" aufgreifen.
> Hab grad meine Knipse ausgemistet und was dazu gefunden.
> 
> Der Protagonist is' natürlich nur aus Datenschutzgründen unscharf. (und blieb übrigens unverletzt)



Der Name ist streng @Dorfnachbar,ähhh streng geheim!!! 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Uphill???Schwitzen???Höhenmeter???Technik???Leichtbau???

Schaizz egal !!!:Klick

axl


----------



## checkb (25. April 2009)

Welche Reifen fahren die Jungs?

checkb


----------



## JayPKay (27. April 2009)

Einfach so geil, dasses auch hier hin gehört!! Bin vllt 'n bissl spät dran aber egal.
Hab den Mund nich mehr zu bekomm'! Altarrr. Und ick hab schon viieele Bikevids gesehen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## -=riChi=- (27. April 2009)

So in etwa wärme ich mich jeden Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auf.... 

Nee.... mal im Ernst, was muss man nehmen um so abzuheben?? Ist ja irre geil....


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (27. April 2009)

Zum Nachtrag "kugelnde Biker (Dorfnachbar)": 

1. Da habt ihr ja im richtigen Moment abgedrückt! 
2. Unverletzt?? Das sieht aus, als wenn er sich nach dem Aufschlag (gegen drei Felsen und zwei Bäume) z.B. nicht mehr unsterblich machen wird können. 
Wow....


----------



## floindahouse (27. April 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Einfach so geil, dasses auch hier hin gehört!! Bin vllt 'n bissl spät dran aber egal.
> Hab den Mund nich mehr zu bekomm'! Altarrr. Und ick hab schon viieele Bikevids gesehen.




wahnsinn....


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (27. April 2009)

Wollte nur mal an alle jene, die es interessiert, vermelden, dass ... *Trommelwirbel*... 
mit dem heutigen Tage das Aprilende erreicht ist!!! *vorFreudehüpfspring*


----------



## JayPKay (27. April 2009)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal an alle jene, die es interessiert, vermelden, dass ... *Trommelwirbel*...
> mit dem heutigen Tage das Aprilende erreicht ist!!! *vorFreudehüpfspring*



Whoohooo!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## basti242 (27. April 2009)

Ahhhh, hat ein bisschen gedauert aber dann hab ichs geschnallt. Was ist es denn???


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (27. April 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> Ahhhh, hat ein bisschen gedauert aber dann hab ichs geschnallt. Was ist es denn???



Schotti hat sich letztens mit mir unterhalten und nachgebohrt, ob ichs nicht doch mal mit nem "richtigen" Bike bergab versuchen will. 

Ja... und dementsprechend --- ist es wieder eine Schwucke geworden!!! 

Stevens Manic. Also nix, was dich interessieren dürfte, Basti.  

N Bisschen wird noch was dran getan, aber ich will trotzdem mal erwähnen, dass es momentan mehr als 11,3 kg wiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (27. April 2009)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Stevens Manic. Also nix, was dich interessieren dürfte, Basti.



Aber immerhin mit hypermodernen Negativbeschleunigern...da wird der Basti aber Augen machen, wenn er mit seiner Stempelbremse am Puky vorbeirollt..


----------



## basti242 (27. April 2009)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Stevens Manic. Also nix, was dich interessieren dürfte, Basti.



Na nu sach mal sowas nicht. Ein bisschen bin ich auch noch auf der Suche nach sowas. Mal schaun. Wahrscheinlich dann aber mit ca. 120mm vorn u. hinten.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Eispickel (28. April 2009)

Mein neuer Aufkleber is auch eben frisch hier eingetrudelt ...


----------



## Illuminus (28. April 2009)

uffa, da hat jemand investiert oO


----------



## basti242 (28. April 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Mein neuer Aufkleber is auch eben frisch hier eingetrudelt ...



Man hier werden die fetten Bikes gekauft, geile Sache. Kommste nächsten Di zum Kaisersteg damit? Würd ich mir gerne mal anschaun.

Dank den Berliner und Brandenburger Bikern mit ihrer enormen Kaufkraft werden wir auch diese Kriese überstehen.  Ich hab auch geholfen.


----------



## Runterrauf (28. April 2009)

Na endlich....


----------



## mete (28. April 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Mein neuer Aufkleber is auch eben frisch hier eingetrudelt ...



Aber M ist mir doch viel zu klein...


----------



## PiratPilot (28. April 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Aber M ist mir doch viel zu klein...


Rennfahrer nehmen den Rahmen immer eine Nummer kleiner! 

Cool, ein Schaukelpferd aus Kohle.  
Damit musst du aber in der Spitzengruppe fahren! (Da ich mich im letzten Herbst gegen Lux und Spark und für deutsches Schwermetall entschieden habe, darf ich auch letzter werden.) Was wiegt der Luchs denn komplett?

CU in Malevil!


----------



## Eispickel (28. April 2009)

@Basti: Wenn mir das Wetter zusagt werde ich wohl am Dienstag mal beim rumsauen vorbeischauen. 

@RR: sehr diplomatisch formuliert 

@mete:  Du und Versenderbikes  unvorstellbar

@Pirat: jetzt fang mal hier nicht schon im Vorfeld mit dem Psychokrieg an ... ich weiß noch gar nicht so genau ob ich die 100km überhaupt durchhalte  ... geschweige denn mit welchem Bike ich fahre ... muss doch erst in die Fully-Fahrschule den Führerschein Klasse M(arathon) ablegen. Bringst Du zum Malevile Cup ne Waage mit? Freu mich schon auf den 9. ...

... ach ja und zusammenbauen und einstellen und ausprobieren und staunen muss ich ja auch noch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (28. April 2009)

Mann, mann, mann, alle mit neuem Material hier am Start....

Muss ich wohl doch langsam mal meine Bremsen reparieren.


----------



## mete (28. April 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> @mete:  Du und Versenderbikes  unvorstellbar



Ich wäre trotzdem gerne mal ne Runde gefahren...wie lang ist die Sattelstütze?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (28. April 2009)

Huch, ich fühl mich so deklassiert... *deklassiert und erstaunt guck*


----------



## Eispickel (28. April 2009)

Deklassiert  ... wenn ich das Wort Deklassiert im Kontext mit dem Namen Rennschnecke lese dann hatte ich da bisher keine Assoziationen zum eingesetzten Material


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (3. Mai 2009)

Ist jemand von euch heut mit dem RE2 (der Cottbuser) gefahren? Der, der so 17 Uhr in Berlin war? Ich wüsst mal gern, wie ein 200%-ig ausgelasteter Zug aussieht, in den man mit Rad nicht mehr rein darf.

Und/oder arbeitet jmd. von euch bei der DB und kann mir mal erklären, warum bei dieser Auslastung die Züge nicht verlängert werden? Is der Bahnsteig nich so lang oder watt?


----------



## axl65 (3. Mai 2009)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ich wüsst mal gern, wie ein 200%-ig ausgelasteter Zug aussieht, in den man mit Rad nicht mehr rein darf.



Könnte in etwa so aussehen!!!Ist sogar ein Inter City !!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterrauf (3. Mai 2009)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch heut mit dem RE2 (der Cottbuser) gefahren? Der, der so 17 Uhr in Berlin war? Ich wüsst mal gern, wie ein 200%-ig ausgelasteter Zug aussieht, in den man mit Rad nicht mehr rein darf.
> 
> Und/oder arbeitet jmd. von euch bei der DB und kann mir mal erklären, warum bei dieser Auslastung die Züge nicht verlängert werden? Is der Bahnsteig nich so lang oder watt?




Ein 200% ausgelasteter Zug sieht in etwa so aus:

Die Fahrgäste der unteren Etage wurden aufgefordert, das ebenso überlastete Oberdeck abzustützen.

[URL="


----------



## axl65 (3. Mai 2009)

Runterrauf schrieb:


> Ein 200% ausgelasteter Zug sieht in etwa so aus:
> 
> Die Fahrgäste der unteren Etage wurden aufgefordert, das ebenso überlastete Oberdeck abzustützen.


----------



## Horsedriver (4. Mai 2009)

Runterrauf schrieb:


> Ein 200% ausgelasteter Zug sieht in etwa so aus:
> 
> Die Fahrgäste der unteren Etage wurden aufgefordert, das ebenso überlastete Oberdeck abzustützen.
> 
> [URL="



...so sah am Freitag früh der Zug nach Brandenburg a.d. Havel aufgrund des Werder Baumblütenfestes auch aus und trotzdem haben uns die Leute im Zug noch Platz für 8 Bikes gemacht..hab mich gefragt wo die wohl alle hin sind im Zug...unter die Bänke?

Horsedriver


----------



## Will67 (6. Mai 2009)

MacGyver hat wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## schotti65 (6. Mai 2009)

...und vorgesorgt:


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2009)

Ist da die Schaltwerkslasche oder das Schaltauge gebrochen?


----------



## schotti65 (6. Mai 2009)

Die Schaltwerkslasche. Ein Schaltauge hab ich natürlich immer dabei.
Aber Shimano war so schlau, die Sollbruchstelle aufs Schaltwerk zu verlagern.
Übrigens gabs das gebrochene Teil nicht einzeln.

Ich glaub fürs nächste Mal werd ich das Schaltauge ansägen.


----------



## Anto (6. Mai 2009)

Im Grunewald gibts neue grüne Pfeile, zumind. sind die mir vorher nie aufgefallen und sehen recht frisch aus. Sind die vom MTB-Verein Berlin für Monatsende gelegt worden?


----------



## Illuminus (6. Mai 2009)

na bestimmt für den G-Wood Mara oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Die Schaltwerkslasche. Ein Schaltauge hab ich natürlich immer dabei.
> Aber Shimano war so schlau, die Sollbruchstelle aufs Schaltwerk zu verlagern.
> Übrigens gabs das gebrochene Teil nicht einzeln.
> 
> Ich glaub fürs nächste Mal werd ich das Schaltauge ansägen.


 
Deswegen hab ich mir ein Saint angebaut, da ist die Lasche richtig fett verstärkt und so schön gülden. 
Schaltauge ansägen hab ich schon versucht, aber es ist trotzdem beim BR an den Schräubchen gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (6. Mai 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> na bestimmt für den G-Wood Mara oder?



Irgendwann wird jeder Baum im Grunewald einen grünen Pfeil haben. Dann fahr ich auch wieder mit


----------



## Illuminus (6. Mai 2009)

souldriver schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird jeder Baum im Grunewald einen grünen Pfeil haben. Dann fahr ich auch wieder mit



ala Schnipzeljagd... wer den richtigen Weg dieses Jahr findet gewinnt..


----------



## Will67 (11. Mai 2009)

_*"Einsatzbereich: CC/MA  (sauberer Fahrstil vorausgesetzt)"

*_Ach Schätzchen, ob der Laufradsatz was für mich ist!?_*
*_


----------



## Illuminus (11. Mai 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> _*"Einsatzbereich: CC/MA  (sauberer Fahrstil vorausgesetzt)"
> 
> *_Ach Schätzchen, ob der Laufradsatz was für mich ist!?_*
> *_




...dupdidu


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (12. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand großartigerweise mit ner geraden Sattelstütze (31,_*6*_ mm) aushelfen? Mir wurde angeraten, eine solche für ne bessere Sitzqualität auszuprobieren.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Mai 2009)

Da sag ich mal nur RESPEKT: 72jährige radelt 460km zur BUGA! 

Grüße,
sunday

PS.: Ob wir in dem Alter noch freireiten werden?


----------



## mete (17. Mai 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> PS.: Ob wir in dem Alter noch freireiten werden?



In 40 Jahren gibt es keine Menschen mehr .


----------



## Will67 (17. Mai 2009)

Achwas!

Keine Angst, ich werde da sein! Und ich werde das Licht brennen lassen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> PS.: Ob wir in dem Alter noch freireiten werden?



sunday, wenn ich dann endlich ein 901 habe fahr ich dir bergauf immer noch davon , sind ja nur noch gut 20 Jahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> sunday, wenn ich dann endlich ein 901 habe fahr ich dir bergauf immer noch davon , sind ja nur noch gut 20 Jahre...



Wir müssen uns demnext nochmal ein WE Zeit nehmen - dann werde ich mal das V.SX testen, vielleicht bleib ich dann endlich mal an Deinem HR kleben...

Bei mir sind es übrigens noch fast 40 Jährchen - irgendwie sehe ich mich dann allerdings eher nur noch auf nem RR rumlullern... mal sehen was kommt


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2009)

geht klar, nach Bozen dann mal wieder Zittau gerne oder Okopf 


- in 40 Jahren werde ich wohl die Rosen von unten betrachten, Rennrad hin oder her...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Mai 2009)

Dann bitte Ochsenkopf, den kenn ich noch nicht - wobei, bei mir kommt ja dann auch 30k Hm Tour, sicher wird sich ein WE finden  freu mich schon.

a pro pos 40 Jahre, ich glaub eher daß Du Deine reifen Tage im Schaukelstuhl verbringen wirst - heißt, ich denke die 90 wirst Du locker erleben, so fit, wie Du jetzt bist.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2009)

Ja Okopf kenn ich auch nicht, daher.

Jetzt aber schluss, wird dunkel kann nix mehr lesen ohne Brille.


----------



## Will67 (17. Mai 2009)

Beim Schaukelstuhl meiner Oma war die Druckstufe überdämpft. Das machte überhaupt keinen Spaß! 

Immer an die Enkel denken, ja!?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Mai 2009)

Was sagst Du, hör so schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Mai 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Beim Schaukelstuhl meiner Oma war die Druckstufe überdämpft. Das machte überhaupt keinen Spaß!
> 
> Immer an die Enkel denken, ja!?



Ähm, wenn Du Dich so gut auskennst, beim nächsten Wii Boxen, kannst Du ja mal unseren Schaukelstuhl justieren


----------



## JayPKay (17. Mai 2009)

Aprospos Schaukelstuhl:

Die Lady uff ihrem neuen, voll funktionsfähigen, schaukelndem(naja) Ross


----------



## axl65 (17. Mai 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Aprospos Schaukelstuhl:
> 
> Die Lady uff ihrem neuen, voll funktionsfähigen, schaukelndem(naja) Ross




Und von Links grapscht schön wieder der tätowierte Arm nach dem Gefährt!!!


----------



## Altglienicker (17. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## mr proper (17. Mai 2009)

Och wenn es zum Anfang nich ganz so gut lief hatten wir beide dann noch ne menge spaß an der Strecke. Denn auch wenn die 40 nur 8cm nutzbaren Federweg hatte ham wir es noch gut krachen lassen. Die Lady mußte sich halt nur mit den Fahreigenschaften dieser Extrem Sid vertraut machen
War heut echt ma n entspannter Tag, jemütlich frühstücken, Sommerreifen aufs Auto ziehen bei super Wetter, dann noch ma die Räder bewegt alles in allem endlich mal wieder Wochenende.

Schön auch ein paar von euch Pfeifen getroffen zu haben
Auch an Altglienicker schöne grüße vlt sieht man sich ja auch ma auf ner Tour.


----------



## basti242 (17. Mai 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> PS.: Ob wir in dem Alter noch freireiten werden?



Vielleicht, wenn du mal damit anfangen würdest


----------



## souldriver (18. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> sunday, wenn ich dann endlich ein 901 habe fahr ich dir bergauf immer noch davon , sind ja nur noch gut 20 Jahre...



Noch 20 Jahre Lieferfrist für das 901??


----------



## Illuminus (18. Mai 2009)

...20 Jahre gehn doch noch im vergleich zu canyon..


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. Mai 2009)

Is ja wie im Osten hier


----------



## Will67 (18. Mai 2009)

Schlimmer! Oder lässt sich der Vorgang mit Westgeld oder Beziehungen beschleunigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Aprospos Schaukelstuhl:
> 
> Die Lady uff ihrem neuen, voll funktionsfähigen, schaukelndem(naja) Ross



Pech gehabt - das passt nicht ins Auto 



souldriver schrieb:


> Noch 20 Jahre Lieferfrist für das 901??


Ne solange muss ich sparen und meine Canyonsammlung aufzehren.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. Mai 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Schlimmer! Oder lässt sich der Vorgang mit Westgeld oder Beziehungen beschleunigen?



Womöglich muß man mehr Geld bieten, aber evtl. läßt sich das über Genex schneller erledigen


----------



## Will67 (18. Mai 2009)

Leider nicht im Katalog. Das Problem wird sein, dass der Horst-Link auf der CoCom-Liste steht. Die niedrigen Rohölpreise lassen wiederum Koko wenig Spielraum um diese Hochtechnologie auf anderem Weg heranzuschaffen. Das scheint mir ein Fall für die HVA zu sein.

Anyway, genug gespamt.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. Mai 2009)

Auch geil, nur nen bissel teuer - ist aber wirklich anzuschauen, bestimmt was für unsere Singlespeed & Fixie Freunde, wie Reini oder Worm

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## mete (18. Mai 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Auch geil, nur nen bissel teuer - ist aber wirklich anzuschauen, bestimmt was für unsere Singlespeed & Fixie Freunde, wie Reini oder Worm
> 
> Grüße,
> sunday



Da geht der Reini einmal in den Wiegetritt und dann bricht ihm das Teil auseinander....da nützen dann auch 29er Reifen nix..


----------



## Reini65 (18. Mai 2009)

Elfriede die alte Gummikuh mit neuem Schuhwerk



R.


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Mai 2009)

wechsel mal stütze und pedale - gehen mal gar nich!


----------



## basti242 (19. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, ne Thomson geht ja mal garnicht... 

Was ist denn dagegen auszusetzen? Zu schwarz? Zu Alu?


----------



## r0ckZ (19. Mai 2009)

aussage fÃ¼r "eingeweihte" .. halt auÃerhalb der seriÃ¶ser reiter ... reinis und meine IG "pornÃ¶ser eiter (ag)" ... ganz spezielle sache so und Ã¶ffentliche aussagen nur mit codierungsscheibe aus der ypsâ¢ entschlÃ¼sselbar



und guck dir das elend doch an: nicht einmal die reifenaufschrift Ã¼ber den felgenstickern. man man man.
auÃerdem kein foto der antriebsseite. man man man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (19. Mai 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ... reinis und meine IG "pornöser eiter (ag)" ... ganz spezielle sache so



Ich freu mich für euch beide. Das hab ich ja garnicht gewusst.


----------



## r0ckZ (24. Mai 2009)

adieu pornogrün. es war eine kurze freude. mr hyde steht wieder


----------



## checkb (24. Mai 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> adieu pornogrün. es war eine kurze freude. mr hyde steht wieder



Wat is passiert mit dem Augenkrebs? 

checkb


----------



## mr proper (25. Mai 2009)

Is die Hügel nich hoch gekomm und hatte bestimmt angst vor den Bergen


----------



## Will67 (25. Mai 2009)

Sag mal Schätzchen, wenn der Freilauf einer XT-Nabe richtig rauh zu klingen beginnt, muss ich mir dann Sorgen machen? Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen? *Panik!?*

 Eine Charakterschwäche in Verbindung mit Faulheit lässt mich Naben gerne als Black Box sehen; innerer Aufbau und Funktionsweise sind grob bekannt, aber letztendlich nicht von Interesse. Zu funktionieren hat es ...

... ich habe die Befürchtung, das es wie viele Fahrradprobleme enden wird: Spezialwerkzeug besorgen, auseinanderbauen, keine Kleinteile verlieren, fetten, zusammenbauen, keine Teile vergessen, neues Teil bestellen.


----------



## floindahouse (25. Mai 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> adieu pornogrün. es war eine kurze freude. mr hyde steht wieder



hört sich nach nem bruch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (25. Mai 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> ...Freilauf...



Also ich hatte mal am Stevens F7 einen defekten Freilauf. Natürlich mitten auf Tour. War eine interessante Erfahrung mit (Schalt-)Fixie Trails zu fahren. Aber lieber nicht nochmal, runterzu hatte ich schon ganz schön Angst um die Füße.
Ich würds beheben.


----------



## Will67 (25. Mai 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mal am Stevens F7 einen defekten Freilauf. Natürlich mitten auf Tour. War eine interessante Erfahrung mit (Schalt-)Fixie Trails zu fahren. Aber lieber nicht nochmal, runterzu hatte ich schon ganz schön Angst um die Füße.
> Ich würds beheben.



Ist mir auch schon einmal passiert, fällt mir ein.

@Wiederholungen: Westuckermärkische Seen sollte man auch mal wieder befahren.


----------



## Anto (25. Mai 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Sag mal Schätzchen, wenn der Freilauf einer XT-Nabe richtig rauh zu klingen beginnt....



Hatte ich auch mal, wurde dann immer lauter. Später stellte sich heraus, die Kugeln im Lager waren zerschrotet und die Lagerschalen deformiert. Aber so lange der Schnellspanner zu ist kann man damit noch bis nach Hause rollen. War aber nur eine Deore Nabe, also mach dir keene Sorgen 

Achso, und die Achse war gebrochen...


----------



## mete (25. Mai 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Sag mal Schätzchen, wenn der Freilauf einer XT-Nabe richtig rauh zu klingen beginnt, muss ich mir dann Sorgen machen? Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen? *Panik!?*
> 
> Eine Charakterschwäche in Verbindung mit Faulheit lässt mich Naben gerne als Black Box sehen; innerer Aufbau und Funktionsweise sind grob bekannt, aber letztendlich nicht von Interesse. Zu funktionieren hat es ...
> 
> ... ich habe die Befürchtung, das es wie viele Fahrradprobleme enden wird: Spezialwerkzeug besorgen, auseinanderbauen, keine Kleinteile verlieren, fetten, zusammenbauen, keine Teile vergessen, neues Teil bestellen.



Das ist bei der XT normal (solange es sich nicht kaputt anhört). Man kann den Freilauf mit nem großen Inbus abnehmen, nachdem man die Konuslager samt Achse entfernt hat (Achtung, viele Kugeln, die man nicht verlieren sollte) und dann fetten, dann wird er wieder etwas leiser. Ist aber eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## Will67 (25. Mai 2009)

Danke, das höre ich gern.

Und jetzt nochmal ernsthaft: Wolfsburg!?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. Mai 2009)

Sind die nicht Deutscher Meister im Fußball geworden?


----------



## Anto (26. Mai 2009)

10 minutes ago


----------



## alu-xb (26. Mai 2009)

ja man bei uns in chb ist auch richtig was los nur am blitzen


----------



## Illuminus (26. Mai 2009)

viel Spaß beim ernsthaften Mountainbiken heut Abend 

Die Schwucke ^^


----------



## machero (26. Mai 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> 10 minutes ago






20 minutes ago






...Helm nich vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (26. Mai 2009)

machero schrieb:


> 20 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da lagen noch mehr Äste, nun sind die weg. Hast mich geseh`n?


----------



## Anto (26. Mai 2009)

und ebend noch ergattert







Schöner Saisonstart heute, werd mich dann wieder ins Wetterforum trollen... 
 Schätzchen


----------



## sundaydrive+r (27. Mai 2009)

In der Spiegelserie "einestages" gibts heute einen Bericht zur Entstehung der MTB Szene - very interesting sag ich da.


----------



## timtim (30. Mai 2009)

unglaublich ............................


----------



## JayPKay (30. Mai 2009)




----------



## Illuminus (30. Mai 2009)

...hatte wohl vorher ne manitou ... XD


----------



## basti242 (30. Mai 2009)

Lag wahrscheinlich so im Karton...


----------



## berkel (30. Mai 2009)

Gary Fisher müht sich ab und versucht die klassische MTB Geometrie z.B. durch leichte Veränderungen des Gabelnachlaufs zu optimieren und die Kunden merkens nicht mal wenn die Gabel falschrum montiert ist. Zu geil! 

Der Kollege neben ihm weist ihn darauf hin, dass die Bremse auf der falschen Seite montiert ist.


----------



## aikrO_o (30. Mai 2009)

Vlt hat er sich am Nobby Profil orientiert, der ist zumindest richtig aufgezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (30. Mai 2009)




----------



## schotti65 (30. Mai 2009)

Ein weiterer Tippelschritt aufm Weg zur Airtime (action is erst ab 0:27):[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG5Jds7EaAs"]YouTube - 090530TBergSprung[/ame]


----------



## Eispickel (30. Mai 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Tippelschritt aufm Weg zur Airtime (action is erst ab 0:27)



@schotti: ... falls sich das auf unsere Diskussion letztes Jahr am Gardasee bezieht ... da fängt (für mich) Airtime (auf dem Bike) an ... sieht echt fett aus


----------



## schotti65 (30. Mai 2009)

So isses.
Dankeschön.
Hat auch ein paar Anfahrten und etwas Überwindung gekostet.
War denn aber einfacher, als es aussah; hab ein paar Mal die Landung ziemlich verkackt und mich trotzdem nicht gemault. Danke Zugstufe(n).


----------



## -=riChi=- (30. Mai 2009)

und ich fragte mich wohin fährt denn der Schotti schonwieder hin als ich dich heut in voller Motur in deiner Strasse langfahren sah..... feiner drop


----------



## axl65 (31. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön!!!!!!!!!!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (1. Juni 2009)

Schätzchen, das ist nicht mein (Bike-)Jahr. Ich hab das schon verstanden. Manchmal denke ich aber, diese Botschaft könntest Du mir auch subtiler übermitteln. Ich hatte das eigentlich schon bei der Odyssee mit dem gebrochenen Fingerchen begriffen.


Bringt zwar eh nix. Aber einfach mal auf Flohmärkten etc. auf folgende Kombination achten:

- Red Bull Factory 2008. Wie immer ungeputzt und schön mit Gardaseedreck gesprenkelt.
- Cannondale Taurine 2009. Sowas von neu, einmal ausgeführt, das Racing Red Carbon leuchtet und funkelt im Dunkeln. Gibt noch nicht einmal ein Foto von. _"We hardly knew you!"_
- eine schwere Kiste mit MAD-Magazin-Heften, eine weitere Bücherkiste, ein Satz Motorradfelgen und Kleinkram. Das wird mir künftige Umzüge sehr erleichtern. Man trennt sich ja so schlecht von altem Zeugs.

Die Vollpfosten haben auch die Conti Mountain King mitgehen lassen! Ich lass das mal so stehen. Viel Spaß damit! Mir bleiben 2 Sätze Spikes, 1 Satz Nobby Nics 2,4 und Smart Sams. Immerhin. Ach und ein NOX Hardtail samt GPS und Beleuchtung sowie ein Rennrad sind noch da. Diese geringe Wertschätzung enttäuscht mich fast etwas.


----------



## BikersLady (1. Juni 2009)

dann eben hier nochmal!!! Ach du meine GÜTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mir fehlen die Worte. also musste der Keller dran glauben... Da wird einen echt schlecht


----------



## elwoodblues23 (1. Juni 2009)

Mein herzliches Beileid!
Mir hat jemand auch mein schönes Schwarzes weggenommen, das tut schon weh.


----------



## Amock (1. Juni 2009)

auweh 

beileid zu dem herben verlust, gibts ne diebstahlversicherung für die bikes? wieder finden wird in berlin ja schwer...


----------



## Eispickel (2. Juni 2009)

@Will: mach dir nix draus alles wird gut nur kauf nie nie nie niemals bei der Firma C aus K ... die würden glatt versuchen Dir ne S als M zu verkaufen ... es wird also weiterhin spannend bleiben


----------



## grege (2. Juni 2009)

Mit der Firma C aus B in U hatte er jetzt aber auch kein Glück...
Mann mann mann, ein Taurine, und ich erfahr erst davon, wenn es schon wieder weg ist. Das ist ja echt heftig.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. Juni 2009)

Erstmal Will - mein herzlichstes Beileid - Stiebdahl ist ja sowas von kacke 

...und 2. Irgendwie muss ich da Grege beipflichten und wir wissen ja, daß es nicht Deine Art ist, im Schätzchenfred auf die Kacke zu hauen, aber nen Foto sofort nach Erstbesteigung ist eigentlich ein MUSS, oder?! 

bis denne,
sunday


----------



## basti242 (2. Juni 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> - Cannondale Taurine 2009. Sowas von neu, einmal ausgeführt



Au watte, das treibt dem härtesten Kerl die Tränen in die Augen. Sehr schade drum.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Will67 (2. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe das ganz entspannt! _*Wen das Unglück aufsucht, der mag sich aus einer Ecke in die andere verkriechen oder ins weite Feld fliehen, es weiß ihn dennoch zu finden.*_ So beginnt bei den Brüdern Grimm die Geschichte vom Unglück. In diesem Märchen hat ein armer Mann nicht einmal mehr Brennholz und alle Bäume im Wald sind zu dick zum Fällen. Als er endlich fündig wird, kommen Wölfe und er will über eine Brücke entkommen, doch diese stürzt ein. Er springt. Fischer holen ihn heraus und lehnen ihn an eine Wand. Doch als er zu sich kommt, fällt die Mauer zusammen und erschlägt ihn.

Die Geschichte war den Brüdern wohl zu grausam und ab den 1850ern verschwand sie wieder aus der Märchensammlung. Zu nihilistisch für die Kleinen, da werden lieber Hexen verbrannt. Nun gut, Hollywood hat die Sache im "Final Destination"-Franchise verwurstet und auch ich suche in aller Bescheidenheit meinem Platz im Universum des Pechs! Tritt ein, EP, nimm einen Keks, enjoy the ride!

Mit der Firma C. aus K. hatte ich vor 2 Wochen bizarren telefonischen Erstkontakt; semantische Diskussionen um das Thema _Expressbike_, _auf Lager_ und _lieferbar_. Ich hab das dann nicht weiter verfolgt. Erwin R. aus B. im M.-land zeigt mir demnächst mal wieder was er so draufhat. Läuft bisher ganz gut an.


PS: Fahrräder in der Wohnung nerven! Wie soll das erst werden, wenn das wieder mehr werden!?


----------



## Eispickel (2. Juni 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> @Will: mach dir nix draus alles wird gut nur kauf nie nie nie niemals bei der Firma C aus K ... die würden glatt versuchen Dir ne S als M zu verkaufen ... es wird also weiterhin spannend bleiben


sorry ... da hab ich doch das wichtigste glatt vergessen .... 

... die würden glatt versuchen Dir * auch * ne S als M zu verkaufen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. Juni 2009)

Will da gibt es noch die Firma V aus H-W im S-land - vielleicht ist ja da auch was für Dich dabei


----------



## Will67 (2. Juni 2009)

Sunday, ich bin schon versprochen! Also in der Gewichtsklasse wo der Stahl regiert.


----------



## basti242 (2. Juni 2009)

Na genau, der Opel unter den Fahrrädern. Ist hier noch garnicht zum Zuge gekommen.


----------



## Illuminus (2. Juni 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> PS: Fahrräder in der Wohnung nerven! Wie soll das erst werden, wenn das wieder mehr werden!?



Alle Bilder von den Wänden nehmen, größe Bilderrahmen aufhängen und deine Bikes gekonnt reinhängen 
...oder an ne Decke oder mit ins bett oder...


----------



## souldriver (2. Juni 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Fahrräder in der Wohnung nerven! Wie soll das erst werden, wenn das wieder mehr werden!?



Oder man überlegt sich das schon beim Anmieten der Wohnung. In meiner Speisekammer sind drei Bikes + Kühlschrank kein Problem


----------



## factoryltd (2. Juni 2009)

Und da sich 2 meiner Kinder ein Zimmer teilen wollten habe ich eins für meine Bikes 

gruss Factory


----------



## Will67 (2. Juni 2009)

Als Lifestyle-Accessoire zwischen Seaco Chrom Espressomaschine und Edelstahl-Abzugshaube gehangen, wie wäre es denn damit? 

Die Dämpfe und Dünste in der Küche sparen sicher auch Brunox und Co.


----------



## PiratPilot (3. Juni 2009)

Hey Will, so viel ScheiBe wie du erlebst, wünscht man ja seinem ärgsten Feind nicht! Hier trotzdem ein Vorschlag, wie sich Fahrräder elegant als Kunstwerk in das häusliche Wohnumfeld integrieren lassen:


----------



## Boerge (3. Juni 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Als Lifestyle-Accessoire zwischen Seaco Chrom Espressomaschine und Edelstahl-Abzugshaube gehangen, wie wäre es denn damit?




Hätten sie da gehangen, hättest du sie noch... 

Mein Beileid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobeers (3. Juni 2009)

Will, sei stark! Auch ich habe diese Verluste schon erlitten. Seitdem sind die Räder für den Schmutz ungelabelt, einfach und im Keller, die saubernen Räder mit Aufschrift hängen neben dem Bett.

Twobeers


----------



## basti242 (3. Juni 2009)

twobeers schrieb:


> Seitdem sind die Räder für den Schmutz ungelabelt



Ist ja ne super Idee und was mach ich dann beim Show off an der Eisdiele  Da gewinnste keinen Blumentopf mehr. Dann lieber unter die Abzugshaube


----------



## twobeers (3. Juni 2009)

Wenn Bierausschank statt Eisdiele ist das Rad auch egal.

Twobeers


----------



## Anto (4. Juni 2009)

Schätzelein, der muss hier rein:

_...Ist Kinderkrigen bei Vögeln ein Instinkt? Spüren sie es wenn ihre ungeborenen Babys aufeinmal vberschunden sind. Vielleicht mit einem kleinem Ast im Schanbel um das Nest zu erweitern machen sie sich hoffnungslos auf die Suche und fliegen ins Leere.
Wa geht im einem Vogel vor? und das nicht nur im einem! Sonderm im falle von Mama und Papa Vogel sind es über 800000000! in sovielen Vögeln bricht in dem Moment ihre kleine Welt zusammen..._ 

der zusammenhanglose Zusammenhang


----------



## souldriver (4. Juni 2009)

800 Millionen zusammengebrochene Welten auf 10 Kilometer!
Es ist wirklich tragisch


----------



## schotti65 (4. Juni 2009)

Ja ich muss zugeben, ich hatte auch Langeweile.
Das ist wirklich besser als Fernsehen.
Was ich mich bei sowas immer frage, kann das wirklich jemand Ernst gemeint haben oder will man da nur die KTWR-Leute anticken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (4. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja geil...Noch nie was von Alleen gehört und Rechnen klappt auch nicht so wirklich....


----------



## grege (5. Juni 2009)

So langsam werd ich nervös...


----------



## Runterrauf (5. Juni 2009)

Ich bin nicht im RR-Forum angemeldet, deshalb hier Daumendrücken. Ihr werdets machen.

 - Yes you can -


----------



## ritzelflitzer (5. Juni 2009)

Nervös? Langsam? Du coole Sau - ich wünsch dir viel Spass!


----------



## basti242 (5. Juni 2009)

grege schrieb:


> So langsam werd ich nervös...



Haste Flugangst?


----------



## schotti65 (7. Juni 2009)

Hobbes, Dein Postfach ist voll, die Antwort ist Ja.


----------



## checkb (7. Juni 2009)

@Grege

Ich wünsche dir, dass sich die langen Trainingstunden gelohnt haben und du ( ihr ) euer Ziel erfolgreich erreicht.

Viel Erfolg, checkb


----------



## Anto (7. Juni 2009)

grege schrieb:


> So langsam werd ich nervös...



Wahnsinn macht süchtig!!! Kommt gut durch ihr Vier


----------



## r0ckZ (11. Juni 2009)

http://www.adriankiener.ch/movies/lines/05_gurten.php

der knaller


----------



## Illuminus (11. Juni 2009)

XD XD  geilo !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. Juni 2009)

Da sieht man es mal wieder - die Lutschen brauchen Federweg und die Könner machen es auch halt mit 80mm 

Cooles Movie


----------



## -=riChi=- (11. Juni 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Da sieht man es mal wieder - die Lutschen brauchen Federweg und die Könner machen es auch halt mit 80mm
> 
> Cooles Movie



Jetzt versteh ich endlich warum du das MOLE 5 haben willst.... 

coole video


----------



## rahu (13. Juni 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Tippelschritt aufm Weg zur Airtime (action is erst ab 0:27):YouTube - 090530TBergSprung


@schotti, genau das gleiche wollten wir (basti und ich)auch sagen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKvr5k-LWVg"]YouTube - Thale2009[/ame]

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## -=riChi=- (14. Juni 2009)

*VOLL FÄÄÄÄÄT ALTA  ! ! !* 
 ​

wo wir grade bei AIRTIME sind.... hab heut wieder ein kleine Hürde genommen..... 








und hier noch eins von den Vorreitern:


----------



## schotti65 (15. Juni 2009)

@basti/rahu: nicht übel!


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (17. Juni 2009)

Das einzige Leichtbauteil an meinem Hardtail hat heute den Geist aufgegeben: die sch... Marzocchi All Mountain, die eh nie richtig tat. Irgendwas klackert drin rum und sie federt ungedämpft aus.

Kauf ich mir jetzt ne Durolux, ne 36 oder ne 40 (auf 160mm getravelt)?


----------



## Anto (18. Juni 2009)

Nur fliegen ist schöner stimmt dann auch nicht mehr 

Wollte nur mal auf diese interessante Seite hinweisen.


----------



## Eispickel (21. Juni 2009)

passend zu den letzten Postings: 2. Velothon in Berlin (angeblich die kommende Rennradveranstaltung   )

Ges.Pl. 185 
AK-Pl.  66
StartNr. 14594 Sundaydriver (GER) 
MSEN1 Team Koch  
Zielzeit: 10:02:39 Uhr
Gesamtzeit 	01:36:29
37,xkm/h im Schnitt 
Platz 8 in der Skoda Wertung (wie mir die Rennleitung gerade mitgeteilt hat)

  

Sunday ich seh da noch ne Menge Potenzial ... ich glaub Du wirst zur Schwucke umgeschult  Respekt der Mann is jedenfalls ziemlich schnell auf den schmalen Reifen unterwegs gewesen  

Richi war auch zügig und Factory wollte nich so angeben nachdem er seinen Teil zum Rennen mit der Ernsthaftesten Vorbereitung aller Teilnehmer beigetragen hat und kam ein klein wenig später.  

Auch mir hat´s auf jeden Fall mal wieder Spaß gemacht  und ich hab über die vielen ESK Trikots direkt hinter Erik Zabel in der Spitzengruppe gestaunt.

Schick war auch, dass wir uns trotz der Massen gesehen haben ... sogar rifli, s. und gnafert wurden gesichtet .... schön war´s ... 

@Schnegge: Fotos?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (21. Juni 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> 2. Velothon in Berlin



Uhund Sprotte hab ich auch getroffen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (21. Juni 2009)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Team Koch bestand noch aus zwei (?) Leerlingen btw.



Coole Wortschöpfung - manchmal hauts ja hin  

btw. ja, es hat mir auch Spaß gemacht, sehr sogar - aber deswegen gleich ne Umschulung?!


----------



## -=riChi=- (21. Juni 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> passend zu den letzten Postings: 2. Velothon in Berlin (angeblich die kommende Rennradveranstaltung   )
> 
> Ges.Pl. 185
> AK-Pl.  66
> ...




zu meiner verteidigung muss ich sagen dass ich im gegensatz zu den vielen rennradschwucken gemütlich mit einem MTB mitgerollt bin und lediglich ca. 6 min nach sunday ins ziel kam....  ( incl. pipipause ) 

und in der skodawertung hat es immerhin auch zu pl. 31 gereicht.... *stolzaufsichist*


----------



## Eispickel (21. Juni 2009)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> zu meiner verteidigung muss ich sagen ...



Warum musste dich denn für Deine Leistung verteidigen  Ich dachte darauf sollte man stolz sein und sich drüber freuen ... war doch super


----------



## -=riChi=- (21. Juni 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Warum musste dich denn für Deine Leistung verteidigen  Ich dachte darauf sollte man stolz sein und sich drüber freuen ... war doch super



weil ich hätte schneller fahren können..... mit dem passenden rad. ich hatte sunday auf ner bergabpassage verloren weil ich mit der trittfrequenz des MTB ( 38/12 ) nicht mehr hinterher kam... und das ärgert mich ein wenig.... klar freu ich mich darüber vom letzten startblock aus fahrer des ersten startblocks mit ihren 12000 TEURO plastikrädern überholt zu haben...


----------



## tknauth (21. Juni 2009)

GlÃ¼ckwunsch! An alle die dabei waren!

Schwucke Toni hat keinen getroffen, musste schnell zur Familie zurÃ¼ck!

Ergebnisse ÂKODA Velothon Berlin
120km
Platz 	Pl.AK 	Nr. 	        Name 	                AK 	
643 	235 	21984 	Knauth, Tino (GER) 	MSEN2 
Ankunft 	Endzeit       â km/h
12:30:18 	02:54:26 	41.28


Toni


----------



## Amock (21. Juni 2009)

41,28 km/h  ich dachte das seien fahrräder, keine mopeds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (21. Juni 2009)

Krass Toni & auch herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. Juni 2009)

Sehe auch gerade, daß sie die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit heute in der Ergebnissliste angepasst haben... waren wir also doch noch nen Ticken schneller  37,x auf 39,x


----------



## Illuminus (22. Juni 2009)

60er sind schnelle rgeworden, 120er langsamer


----------



## tknauth (22. Juni 2009)

tknauth schrieb:


> GlÃ¼ckwunsch! An alle die dabei waren!
> 
> Schwucke Toni hat keinen getroffen, musste schnell zur Familie zurÃ¼ck!
> 
> ...




Durchschnitt: 40,04!


----------



## factoryltd (22. Juni 2009)

Ich fands garnicht so langsam fürn Fully und immerhin 66,43km/h Topspeed ,schneller konnt ich leider nicht treten
Abendveranstaltung im Skoda Forum mit Trikot Übergabe und Pasta Essen





Kurz vorm Start Icemann Sunday




Schwucke Richi




Richi/Factory wurden Heiß umschwärmt von Hostessen die uns dauernd fotographierten





Kurzum war ein toller Tag und mein Cheffe sagt nächstes Jahr kann Team Koch ruhig größer werden . 2 wurden ja schon eingeladen


----------



## -=riChi=- (22. Juni 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> 2 wurden ja schon eingeladen




ach ja?? wer denn??


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (22. Juni 2009)

Tütentoni: mir is aufgefallen, dass wir dich nicht sahen. (Klingt vllt komisch, ist aber so.)






Sunday!!! Spiel doch nich immer rum!


----------



## factoryltd (22. Juni 2009)

na schnecke und eispickel !
Ja ja Sunday und sein Eifon den Teddy garnicht beachtet


----------



## Anto (22. Juni 2009)

@ TEAM Koch
Das habt ihr ja schön durchgestrampelt! Und dann noch mit solchen Zeiten  Der Asphalt bennt!



tknauth schrieb:


> ...musste schnell zur Familie zurück!
> Toni


----------



## twobeers (23. Juni 2009)

tknauth schrieb:


> GlÃ¼ckwunsch! An alle die dabei waren!
> 
> Schwucke Toni hat keinen getroffen, musste schnell zur Familie zurÃ¼ck!
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, ich hÃ¤tte ne Erscheinung, aber nein, Du warst es am HÃ¼ttenweg! Haben die Feierabendrunden ja was gebracht....

Twobeers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tknauth (23. Juni 2009)

http://www.firstfotofactory.com/cosmoshop/pix/events/cycbe09/cycbe09snr21984a.jpg

Die Fatamorgana ist aus Block C gestartet und froh über das Ergebniss! 

Im großen Feld mit schmalen Reifen kann man halt ein gutes Stammtischergebniss erreichen! Mir tut trotzdem noch allet weh und meine Frau war erstaunt das ich so schnell wieder da war leider ist die isotonische Hopfenblütenkaltschale aus diesem Grunde zu kurz gekommen.

Weitere Feierabendrunden werden meine eklatanten Schwächen aufzeigen.

Toni


----------



## twobeers (24. Juni 2009)

Gemeinsames Bier gibts nächste Woche reichlich im Heimatland des Pilseners!

Twobeers


----------



## schotti65 (24. Juni 2009)

*Bzgl. Umland-Touren mit Kind:*

langfristig: *Samstag 15. August Spreewaldtour + Zelten*, wer Lust hat klickt auf die IG in meiner Signatur.

spontan: *kommenden Samstag 27.6.09* wollte ich mit Sohnemann (3,5) im Bereich *Gwald / Wannsee* fahren. Treffpunkt könnte z.B. 10:00 S-Wannsee sein.
Wer Lust hat - PN oder hier.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (28. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Treppchen doppelt so groß wär, wären sie drauf gelandet!


grege schrieb:


> So langsam werd ich nervös...


----------



## JayPKay (28. Juni 2009)

sehr schön! Gratulation!


----------



## -=riChi=- (28. Juni 2009)

für die fette Leistung. Solch eine Strecke in der Zeit schafft manch einer nichtmal mit dem Auto....


----------



## Anto (29. Juni 2009)

Na Grege, ausgeschlafen?
Schön, dass ihr halbwegs heile durchgekommen seid und Glückwunsch für soviel Biss 

Wir warten noch auf Bilder und ein paar Zeilen die Tage... danach kann ich das Rennradforum wieder aus den Lesezeichen entfernen 

achso: auf dem Zeltplatz in Chemnitz stand zeitgleich auch ein PKW mit den Buchstaben   R A A M   quer über die Heckscheibe


----------



## Will67 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich stelle das Bild nur für die Versicherung ein. Man weiß ja nie.





Und, Schätzchen, ich habe das ja eigentlich nie gewollt. Aber mal schauen was ein dickes Radl so alles kann. 

Und außerdem trägt es neuesten Entwicklungen Rechnung und die Daten lesen sich wie das Lastenheft des Berlin-Brandenburger MTB-Sports: 2*160mm, einmal davon in Stahl, 2*Steckachse, Radau-Nabe, klebrigste Gummimischung wo gibt .... usw.

Was fehlt? Genau, Bashguard und so eine witzige automatische Sattelstütze.


----------



## gnafert (2. Juli 2009)

Mensch Will! 
Auf zu neuen Taten! Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Anschaffung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (2. Juli 2009)

Vor einem halben Jahr dachte ich noch, mein Bike ist fett.
Jetzt denke ich, dass das nicht so ist.


----------



## Illuminus (2. Juli 2009)

Naja, eindeutig noch viel zu Sauber!
Welches Schloss gab's eigentlich dazu ?

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## mr proper (2. Juli 2009)

Ach mensch noch wer mit nem Tourqe.

Glückwunsch und viel spaß mit damit!


----------



## timtim (2. Juli 2009)

na dann ...........
Willkommen im club..

tim²


----------



## checkb (2. Juli 2009)

Schönes Jimbo. 

Haben in der letzten Saison wirklich ordentlich zugelegt bei Rose. Bin ja mal gespannt wie schnell die Sprünge bei dir gehen.

checkb

Ps: Tim², war sehr geil heute.


----------



## timtim (2. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (3. Juli 2009)

Was fehlt? Genau, Bashguard und so eine witzige automatische Sattelstütze.[/QUOTE]

Mensch da warste aber geizig in der Aufpreisliste steht doch für 170 mehr und du hast den Fahrstuhl 
schönes Bike und so viel Federweg ich staune über dich


----------



## Will67 (3. Juli 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Was fehlt? Genau, Bashguard und so eine witzige automatische Sattelstütze.
> 
> Mensch da warste aber geizig in der Aufpreisliste steht doch für 170 mehr und du hast den Fahrstuhl
> schönes Bike und so viel Federweg ich staune über dich



Nee, die Joplin wollte ich nicht. Ich musste Sundays Rad mal tragen und dieser freibewegliche Sattel hat mich irritiert.

Ich warte auf Syntace, quatsch, Kind Shock ist geordert.


----------



## factoryltd (3. Juli 2009)

Will endlich wirste vernünftig und höhrst auf so rumzuschwucken . Mister Will-Enduro


----------



## Will67 (3. Juli 2009)

Achwas. Strukturell bin ich eine Schwucke. Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. In albernen Hosen große Entfernungen überbrücken das ist meine Welt. 

Das dicke Rad dokumentiert doch nur meine verzweifelte Suche nach Freunden.


----------



## checkb (3. Juli 2009)

Schwucken sind Freunde sagen die Haie.


----------



## Anto (3. Juli 2009)

*"Du wirst eine Müdigkeit erleben wie du sie noch nie erlebt hast"* R A A M Report


----------



## sundaydrive+r (4. Juli 2009)

Style ist alles - hatte mal irgendwann wer hier geschrieben - gut umgehen, kann der mit seinem Stadtrad aber auch -> klickst Du hier


----------



## maz4 (4. Juli 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Was fehlt? Genau, Bashguard und so eine witzige automatische Sattelstütze.


 
Mann zu doof um den Arsch nach hinten zu tun oder was?
maz4


----------



## Will67 (4. Juli 2009)

maz4 schrieb:


> Mann zu doof um den Arsch nach hinten zu tun oder was?
> maz4



Gut gebrüllt, Löwe!

Und jetzt alle Ruhe bewahren!


----------



## basti242 (4. Juli 2009)

maz4 schrieb:


> Mann zu doof um den Arsch nach hinten zu tun oder was?
> maz4



Nee nee, das kann unser factory schon ganz gut aber mit Bashguard gehts besser. 

@Will

Fettes Gerät.

Mein Lebenslauf in Sachen FW ist übrigens ähnlich.  Nächstes Jahr sollteste dann wohl bei 180mm sein. 
Die Redbulls haben sich wirklich gemacht. Gefallen mir gut die Räder.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (4. Juli 2009)

maz4 schrieb:


> Mann zu doof um den Arsch nach hinten zu tun oder was?
> maz4



lies mal 1635


----------



## maz4 (4. Juli 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> lies mal 1635


 

kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. was ist 1635 ?

Gruß maz4

oh grad seh ichs, hat sich erledigt, und sorry für das geblööke


----------



## Will67 (8. Juli 2009)

Schätzchen, ich schon wieder, Frage, andere Baustelle!

Wie päpstlich ist die Polizei in Berlin bei der Abarbeitung eines Mängelberichts? Gibt es da Erfahrungen? 

Nach einer morgendlichen Runde, aus dem Wald kommend, wurde ich 200m im Stadtgebiet von den freundlichen Kollegen zur technischen Abnahme gebeten. Die Bremsen wurden gelobt, das Fehlen von Reflektoren an (Klick-)pedalen und Rädern bemängelt. Auch das Helmlicht, was im Rucksack als Trainingsgewicht seinen Dienst erfüllte, wurde nicht anerkannt. 

Ich habe gar nicht weiter diskutiert, sarkastische Bemerkungen aufs Notwendigste beschränkt, tapfer bezahlt und brav den Mängelbericht in Empfang genommen. Die Staatsmacht operiert mit leicht unsinnigen Vorschriften, wir Radfahrer sind gelegentlich etwas uneinsichtig, ich bin da schmerzfrei und akzeptiere das bisschen Rechtsunsicherheit. Sobald verkehrspolitische Sprecher der Parteien im Verbund mit dem ADFC da mal Klarheit schaffen sollten, haben wir Ruckzuck, einmal nicht aufgepasst, lauter schöne neue Radwege, Helmpflicht und Beleuchtungsvorschriften die dann so sinnvoll sind, dass man nicht mehr drumrumkommt.

Anyway, die Frage die mich nun beschäftigt, wieweit muss ich mit der Charade gehen? Ein Paar Plattformpedale mit Reflektoren aus dem Baumarkt sind schnell beschafft, die Speichen bekomme ich auch noch verziert, nur um einen Dynamo würde ich gerne drumrumkommen, STVO hin oder her! Der freundliche Kollege deutete an, dass ein Batterielicht nicht genügt. Die N8Ride-Beleuchtung ist also raus, das Sigma-Notlicht dann auch?


----------



## mete (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn sie kein Foto vom Rad gemacht / Rahmennummer notiert haben, führ' einfach ein anderes vor. Ansonsten ist Dynamo eigentlich Pflicht, normalerweise wird auch Batterielicht und die Reflektoren an klickschuhen akzeptiert, wie das allerdings bei einem Mängelbescheid aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Wenn das Rad nun unter 10kg wöge, kämest Du um einen Generator herum, denn der Begriff "Rennrad" ist in der STVZO nicht näher spezifiziert. Leichtbau zahlt sich aus..


----------



## Will67 (8. Juli 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn sie kein Foto vom Rad gemacht / Rahmennummer notiert haben, führ' einfach ein anderes vor. Ansonsten ist Dynamo eigentlich Pflicht, normalerweise wird auch Batterielicht und die Reflektoren an klickschuhen akzeptiert, wie das allerdings bei einem Mängelbescheid aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Wenn das Rad nun unter 10kg wöge, kämest Du um einen Generator herum, denn der Begriff "Rennrad" ist in der STVZO nicht näher spezifiziert. Leichtbau zahlt sich aus..



_Herrenfahrrad NOX MTB_ steht auf dem Mängelbericht. Samt Rahmennummer. Wäre ja auch zu einfach. Und so viele Räder mit Dynamo habe ich eh nicht.


----------



## PiratPilot (8. Juli 2009)

Haben sie die Rahmennummer auf dem Mängelbericht notiert? Sonst würde ich einfach mit irgend einem geliehenen StVO konformen Rad da auftauchen. Falls du umrüsten musst: Vielleicht hat jemand ein 26" VR mit Nabendynamo, das der dir einen Tag leiht?


----------



## mete (8. Juli 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> _Herrenfahrrad NOX MTB_ steht auf dem Mängelbericht. Samt Rahmennummer. Wäre ja auch zu einfach. Und so viele Räder mit Dynamo habe ich eh nicht.



Kommst Du mit einem Satz leichter Reifen und Schläuche auf unter 10 kg? Das kann ich Dir leihen.....

Ups: Sind sogar 11kg...das sollte doch drin sein...danke Schnegge


----------



## schmadde (8. Juli 2009)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Haben sie die Rahmennummer auf dem Mängelbericht notiert?


Steht doch ein Posting weiter oben. Von so einer krassen Paragraphenreiterei habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört. Bisher war Batterielicht immer ausreichend. Statts Speichenreflektoren (die mir zu gefährlich wäre, mir hat so ein herausbrechendes Ding mal das Vorderrad blockiert) gehen sicher auch Reifen mit Reflexstreifen (sowas könnte ich aber nur in 28" verleihen). Dynamo ist am MTB wohl nur Nabendynamo möglich. Hab ich aber auch nur in 28" verfügbar. Ein Dynamolicht für vorne könnte ich Dir für die Abnahme leihen.

In welchem Bezirk und um welche Uhrzeit war denn das? Du scheinst wirklich immer besonderes Pech zu haben.


----------



## Eispickel (8. Juli 2009)

Ich würde auch versuchen das Gewicht zu reduzieren und mit ner Personenwaage da aufkreuzen ... 
Will ... ich glaub Du machst das schon ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rahu (8. Juli 2009)

@will, reifen mit reflexstreifen in 26" kann ich Dir leihen

Schwalbe maraton surpreme 2.00

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## Will67 (8. Juli 2009)

Es bleibt eine lustige Grauzone. Das NOX bekomme ich schon unter 11kg. Wobei eine geeichte Waage sowieso nicht zur Hand sein wird. Aber versuch das mal mit einem Enduro. 

Ich glaube, ich werde mich einfach dumm stellen, an die Vernunft glauben und mit fest montiertem Batterielicht vorne und hinten aufkreuzen. 

Ich war in den Müggelz, bin an der Wuhle zurück und kreuzte in Biesdorf kurz die Straße. Dort wurden um 9.00 Uhr die Pendler oder verhinderten S-Bahnfahrer rausgezogen.



Kennt jemand die nächste Eskalationsstufe, falls ich durch die Prüfung fallen sollte? Ich hab große Pläne für den Sommer, Beugehaft ist nicht drin.


----------



## Anto (8. Juli 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> ...bin an der Wuhle zurück und kreuzte in Biesdorf kurz die Straße.



Und genau da muss ich jetzt hin/ lang fahren! Dann kann ich im Zweifel ja vermelden _"...ihr hattet mich doch gestern schon..."_ 




Will67 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die nächste Eskalationsstufe, falls ich durch die Prüfung fallen sollte? Ich hab große Pläne für den Sommer, Beugehaft ist nicht drin.



Je nach Tatvorwurf neuer Termin, Verwarnungs- oder Bußgeld.


----------



## Eispickel (8. Juli 2009)

Bitte tu es nicht ... wenn Du an die Vernunft glaubst sehe ich schwarz ... nix gegen die Kollegen von der Polizei aber wenn der Amtsschimmel so dreist herausgefordert wird kann das nicht gut ausgehen ...


----------



## Will67 (8. Juli 2009)

Besuchst Du mich in der Festung Spandau? 

Leichtbausäge im Kuchen nicht vergessen!


----------



## Eispickel (8. Juli 2009)

Das rettende Ufer war nah als es doch noch geschah - er hatte es fast geschafft - doch im letzten Moment bevor er im Dickicht verschwand ... ein Knall, ein Schrei und dann war er hin ... MarathonMan und Foto-König Will - am 13. Juli wegen eines fehlenden Dynamo's auf der Flucht erschossen (Bild Titelseite vom 14.07.09) 

R.I.P.


... denk bitte nochmal drüber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (8. Juli 2009)

rahu schrieb:


> @will, reifen mit reflexstreifen in 26" kann ich Dir leihen
> 
> Schwalbe maraton surpreme 2.00
> 
> beste Grüße, RaHu




Sind die dann gesetzkonform?


----------



## rahu (8. Juli 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> Sind die dann gesetzkonform?


 
... natürlich sind doch Reflexstreifen drauf, oder meinst Du ich lasse den @Will in das offene Messer laufen. tztztz die Jugend, wieder

beste Grüße, RaHu (jetzt auch bei den Berliner Freireitern "hüpf")


----------



## mete (8. Juli 2009)

Reflexstreifen darf man wohl..diese Stabreflektoren zum an die Speiche klemmen eher nicht, wegen zu kleiner Fläche...wenn man allerdings an jede Speiche einen macht.....


----------



## karsten reincke (8. Juli 2009)

Reifen mit Reflexstreifen reichen aus, dann sind keine Speichenreflektoren nötig. Mit dem Mängelschein UND dem gesetzeskonformen Bike muß man innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist auf einer beliebigen Berliner Polizeidienststelle auftauchen. Die Beamten dort begutachten das Rad und schicken den abgestempelten Mängelbericht dann zur Bußgeldstelle. Sollte dort nach dieser Frist der Bericht nicht auftauchen, wird ein Bußgeldverfahren eingeleitet, was sehr mies für die Urlaubskasse ist.
Haben denn die Kollegen auch die anderen vorgeschriebenen Reflektoren kontrolliert? 
Es gibt eine, zugegeben äußerst bizarre Lösung für so einen Fall. Niemand kann Dir vorschreiben, Dein Bike nicht auseinanderzunehmen, denn man muß es nicht abmelden wie ein Auto.  Also der Behörde mitteilen, daß Du Dein Rad aus privaten Gründen abgeschafft/geschrottet/auseinandergenommen/zum Tuning entkernt hast, Du hast also nur Einzelteile zum vorzeigen.


----------



## mete (8. Juli 2009)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> Reifen mit Reflexstreifen reichen aus, dann sind keine Speichenreflektoren nötig. Mit dem Mängelschein UND dem gesetzeskonformen Bike muß man innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist auf einer beliebigen Berliner Polizeidienststelle auftauchen. Die Beamten dort begutachten das Rad und schicken den abgestempelten Mängelbericht dann zur Bußgeldstelle. Sollte dort nach dieser Frist der Bericht nicht auftauchen, wird ein Bußgeldverfahren eingeleitet, was sehr mies für die Urlaubskasse ist.
> Haben denn die Kollegen auch die anderen vorgeschriebenen Reflektoren kontrolliert?
> Es gibt eine, zugegeben äußerst bizarre Lösung für so einen Fall. Niemand kann Dir vorschreiben, Dein Bike nicht auseinanderzunehmen, denn man muß es nicht abmelden wie ein Auto.  Also der Behörde mitteilen, daß Du Dein Rad aus privaten Gründen abgeschafft/geschrottet/auseinandergenommen/zum Tuning entkernt hast, Du hast also nur Einzelteile zum vorzeigen.



Nur sollte man sich dann damit nicht mehr auf der Straße erwischen lassen....war mal sehr beliebt bei Fixiefahrern ohne die Möglichkeit eine Bremse zu montieren...


----------



## axl65 (8. Juli 2009)

...wurde das MTB-News Forenmitglied @will67,wegen Irreführung der Behörden zu 443 Jahren Zuchthaus verurteilt.Der Angeklagte hofft aber das er bei guter Führung nur die Hälfte absitzen muss.

axl


----------



## checkb (8. Juli 2009)

Wie kann man nur ohne ordentliches Licht am hellichten Tag durch die Gegend fahren. 

Ins Zuchthaus mit dem Heimlichtrainierer.

checkb


----------



## Will67 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich nehme euch alle mit in den Abgrund!

Was ich hier schon an fragwürdigen Tips bekommen habe! Wir teilen uns die 443 Jahre!


----------



## axl65 (8. Juli 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Ich nehme euch alle mit in den Abgrund!
> 
> Was ich hier schon an fragwürdigen Tips bekommen habe! Wir teilen uns die 443 Jahre!




Du bist der Erste,der ohne viel biken in aller Munde ist und immer wieder für Gesprächsstoff sorgt.Einfach nur Pech oder steckt da Methode hinter???
Profilneurose???

axl


----------



## Will67 (8. Juli 2009)

Der Erste?

Bei mir ist es bestimmt Narzisstische Persönlichkeitsstörung mit einem Schuss Borderline-Syndrom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris82 (8. Juli 2009)

Hatte ich vor 2 Jahren auch hab einfach ein 10 Euro StVO-Kit aus dem Real gekauft alles dran ge"baut" und ab zur Wache. Der nette Polizist hat alles anerkannt. Wobei er zwar was von Dynamo erzählte, aber er froh war das überhaupt "Licht" dran war.
Dabei versuchte er mir noch die derzeitigen Richtlinien in Punkto StVO-Zulassung für Räder zu erklären - vieles war jedoch Falsch und meine Versuche ihm von den "echten" Vorschriften zu überzeugen gingen ins leere.

Viel erfolg und wenns schief geht werden sie dich sicher noch mal zu einem Fahrrad-Grundkurs für Schulanfänger schicken. Würd ich mir gerne ansehen!


----------



## axl65 (8. Juli 2009)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Viel erfolg und wenns schief geht werden sie dich sicher noch mal zu einem Fahrrad-Grundkurs für Schulanfänger schicken. Würd ich mir gerne ansehen!



Genau!!!
Habe am Wochenende einen netten kleinen Verkehrsgarten in der Wuhlheide entdeckt.
@will,da kannst Du dann gleich auch noch die Goldene Eins(Goldene Eins) machen!!!

axl


----------



## Eispickel (10. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ne Inspiration für alle Flugbegeisterten unter uns ... klick

Ob man da auch mit nem alten Hardtail mitmachen kann  ... also ich nich


----------



## rahu (14. Juli 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Tippelschritt aufm Weg zur Airtime (action is erst ab 0:27):YouTube - 090530TBergSprung


 
hallo schotti, wir waren heute mal wieder in thale um unsere airtime zu verbessern 

basti:





ich:





beste grüße, rahu


----------



## basti242 (14. Juli 2009)




----------



## schotti65 (14. Juli 2009)

schick, schick.
Steht ja einer entsprechenden Plazierung bei der BikeAttack nix mehr im Wege.


----------



## Eispickel (14. Juli 2009)

Also doch nächstes Jahr Oberhof ... bin beeindruckt ... mutig mutig


----------



## factoryltd (15. Juli 2009)

Bastis Flug sieht ein Tick besser aus Rahu, aber wolltet ihr nicht den Schlußsprung in Angriff nehmen ?
Gut Airtime


----------



## basti242 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Rahu seinen viel stylischer. 

Den Schlusssprung hab ich gedanklich schon in Angriff genommen. 
Die bevorstehenden Ereignisse zwingen mich aber zur Vorsicht. Wäre schade so eine gebrochene Hand. Oder Ähnliches.












Außerdem hatte SCHISS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbes58 (19. Juli 2009)

Einmal gebraucht und einmal neu...


----------



## schotti65 (19. Juli 2009)

Lass mich raten - das rote war teurer...
Sieht sehr schick aus, habt ihr am 15.8. schon was vor?


----------



## rahu (26. Juli 2009)

@schotti - darf ich Dich künftig AirSchotti nennen. Du bist ja wirklich mehr in der Luft als auf dem Boden (das macht mir Angst und setzt mich unter Druck ;-) )

bg RaHu


----------



## -=riChi=- (26. Juli 2009)

also das mit dem Airtime haschen artet ja wirklich aus....


----------



## sundaydrive+r (27. Juli 2009)

Fundstück


----------



## schotti65 (29. Juli 2009)

Wer sich gerne am Teufelsberg / Serpentine rumtreibt, hier mal eine aktuelle Info in der N8ferkel IG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (1. August 2009)

Noch mal ne Info:

am *Samstag 15.8.09* startet unsere *Kind-und-Kegel-Tour im Spreewald*, bisher dabei:
- runterrauf
- anto
- schotti

und die jeweiligen Anhänge.
Übernachtung (Sa>So, optional) mit Grillen usw. aufm Campingplatz nahe Lübbenau.

Wer sich anschliessen möchte, klickt sich durch die IG in meiner Signatur.

schotti


----------



## B..G.M... (1. August 2009)

....ESK hätte eigentlich an den Alteisencontainer gehört.....sundaydriver,bitte mal ändern!...grins


----------



## Oochnöö (1. August 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Info:
> 
> am *Samstag 15.8.09* startet unsere *Kind-und-Kegel-Tour im Spreewald*, bisher dabei:
> - runterrauf
> ...



Bin zu dem Zeitpunkt mit Kind und Kegel woanders, sonst würden wir uns bestimmt anschließen. Hier von mir nur ein Tip: wenn ihr kein Bock auf laute und mit Caravans vollgestellte Campingplätze habt, dann würde ich euch den Zeltplatz am Ostgraben bei Burg empfehlen.

Viel Spaß euch!

Bis denne, Onö


----------



## mr proper (11. August 2009)

DSiese Nacht wird ein verdammt schnelles Kind geboren.


----------



## JayPKay (11. August 2009)

Hab schon von gehört. 
Glückwunsch zum pudligen Bergabprügel!!

Wird sicher 'n sehr geiles Gefährt!!


----------



## checkb (11. August 2009)

Eine Geburt kann schwierig sein, ist aber die Belohnung für viele Entbehrungen und das grösste Glück auf Erden.

Gutes Gelingen, checkb


----------



## axl65 (11. August 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> DSiese Nacht wird ein verdammt schnelles Kind geboren.



Wem gönnt man diese Vaterschaft mehr als Dir??? 

axl


----------



## Reini65 (11. August 2009)

Arschgeile Möhre! Was ist das für ein Lenker?

R


----------



## basti242 (11. August 2009)

frag ich mich auch


----------



## mr proper (11. August 2009)

16,7 kg!!!
​






Werd mir noch ma die Zeit nehm und n par Fotos machen alerdings erst ma nur mit ner Knipse für den Rest is dan der Starfotograf zuständig.
Dit war einfach nur ne Bilderbuchgeburt, alles glat gelaufen lediglich 2Schrauben mußten abgesägt werden, an sonsten hieß es einfach nur ein teil nach dem andern geduldig und ruhig montieren einstellen und zum nächsten. Wie von Zauberhand ging es vorran. Kefü wurde schon vor ner Woche angepasst so das es hier auch nix zu befürchten gab. Die Reifen ham sich n bissel gewehrt dit sind ja mal Klebedinger wenn ich das Rad anhebe gibts vom Tepich n Geräuch wie vom Kletverschluß. Ma sehen was die taugen ich vermute ja mal ganz stark das die ganz schön schwimmen werden, naja schaun mir mal. Ach der Lenker is n Sunline V1 nich der leichteste glaub locker über 350g aber passt perfeckt zum Bike der stand schon fest als ich noch nich ma wußte das ich mir mal n Dh aufbau, ich hab nich den 737mm sondern 711mm genom hat sich bewährt. Also ich mach ma ne kleine Testrunde und nim die Knipse mit.
Ick freu mir so sehr über mein Zielgewicht >17kg und alles mit haltbarem Zeuch

Fehlt nur noch der Direcktmountvorbau da mußte erst mal der normale Syntace vom Liteville herhalten, und muß so lange immer hin und her wandern.

PS: Ich liebe vernünftiges Wekzeug wie Kralleneinschlager, Minirohrschneider (Quicky) gute Zangen und Schären ne scharfe Feile und Säge das leben is schön wen einfach alles macht was es soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnafert (12. August 2009)

glückwunsch zur vaterschaft, proper
die einleitung der nächsten berliner geburt findet voraussichtlich morgen gegen 16.00h statt...


----------



## JayPKay (12. August 2009)

gnafert schrieb:


> glückwunsch zur vaterschaft, proper
> *die einleitung der nächsten berliner geburt findet voraussichtlich morgen gegen 16.00h statt*...



Geilo, bin echt gespannt.


----------



## mr proper (12. August 2009)

(Knipse bleibt Knipse)
Noch ein zwei Schnapschüsse von dem Sprösling richtige Bilder macht der Hobbster wen sich n Termin in unsern Kalendern finden lässt is ja zur Zeit nich so einfach, ick find dit Gewicht so geil und dit mit so nem fetten Rahmen

*Schräg*



*Hinten*



*Und noch die Steuerzentrale*




Gute Nacht, ich Träum bestimmt vom fliegen


----------



## JayPKay (12. August 2009)

Wow, fettes Teil. Und Raw sieht ja mal echt edel aus. Klasse!


----------



## gnafert (12. August 2009)

ach schätzchen, die dörfer niedersachsens sind doch immer eine reise wert.







so schön ruhig hier ... und was die hier so alles in ihren scheunen herstellen ... 
aber davon erzähle ich dir, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin. die sachen sind gepackt....bis gleich


----------



## Will67 (12. August 2009)

Das die Kalle-Jünger keine Ortsschilder als Souvenir klauen finde ich dufte.


----------



## basti242 (12. August 2009)

Das war auf der Hinfahrt.

Jetzt sieht es so aus


----------



## checkb (12. August 2009)

Hossa, da war ich letzte Woche auch.  Die haben aber schnell neue Schilder besorgt. 

checkb


----------



## gnafert (12. August 2009)

heute ist ein schöner tag










ich sage gelungen




wird ne lange nacht heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayPKay (12. August 2009)

Sieht schoma sehr pornös aus!! Ma kieckn wie's aufgebaut wirkt.


----------



## timtim (12. August 2009)

jlückwunsch !!


----------



## rahu (12. August 2009)

schick, schick , aber irgendwo her kenne ich den hinterbau ...

viel spass beim aufbauen wünscht, rahu


----------



## factoryltd (12. August 2009)

Ist ja der selbe Bruchrahmen wie bei Checker - duckundweg ...


----------



## checkb (12. August 2009)

@Gnafert

Eine wahre Pornofarbe.  Und wenn es knack macht, einfach zu Kalle fahren und mal auf die schnelle für Umme ne neue Strebe anbauen lassen. 

checkb


----------



## der-gute (12. August 2009)

warum auch nicht für umme?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayPKay (12. August 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> warum auch nicht für umme?!



 wenn man solange mit Steinkanten auf eine stelle des rahmens kloppt bis diese nachgibt ist es schon gut zu wissen, dass solch mutwillige zerstörung  als Garantiefall abgewickelt wird und gleich noch neue lager für lau dazugegeben werden.


----------



## ollo (12. August 2009)

@Proper,

sehr Gei.l das Bike  freu mich schon Dich in Aktion mit dem Teil zu sehen unnnnnnnnd zu hören wie die Boxxer so geht  ich glaub ich such da noch was fürs 901 

@gnafert

cooles Rot, ich hoffe der Rest wird nur noch Schwarz 

gruß ollo


----------



## gnafert (13. August 2009)

fertich ... soweit.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6229754&postcount=2470

kommt wer mit in' harz?


----------



## schotti65 (13. August 2009)

HS und AM-Schwinge - mutig, mutig...
Die Sattestütze ohne remote versteh ich auch nich,
ansonsten - sehr geil!

PS: kann leider nur Spreewald anbieten


----------



## gnafert (13. August 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Die Sattestütze ohne remote versteh ich auch nich,



ich wollte ein cleanes cockpit.


----------



## schotti65 (13. August 2009)

Der Satz wird vorgemerkt


----------



## JayPKay (13. August 2009)

Ma schaun, aus meiner Sicht macht der Fahrstuhl mit Fernbedinung auch erst richtig Sinn. Aber is erstma ganz schick .

achso


gnafert schrieb:


> kommt wer mit in' harz?



ernst gemeint? Ich hätte z.B. am Samstag Zeit


----------



## rahu (13. August 2009)

gnafert schrieb:


> ich wollte ein cleanes cockpit.


 
wirklich schmuck geworden, evtl. noch weisse goodridge ran. Gabel weiss kommt auch gut. ich mach mal ein bild vom slayer meiner holden da ist einiges in weiss.

beste grüße, rahu


----------



## timtim (13. August 2009)

gefällt mir gut , sehr schön !

viel spaß damit

tim²

man ,wie gut würde wohl die weisse pornofox 36 ,(die ich grad als ausgleich für meine "temporäre langeweile durch temporäre behinderung "
bei ebay kaufen mußte) , diese bikekomposition perfektionieren............


----------



## basti242 (13. August 2009)

@gnafert 

wirklich schönes bike geworden. Schade, dass es nicht schon früher da war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (14. August 2009)

@Gnafert

Auch wenn du mit dem Schwingenspott dank meiner unsachgemässen Hardcore Kantensessions leben musst: *EINFACH NUR GEIL.* Rot Elox ist ja mal der Pornhammer des Jahres. Rede mal mit TimTim wegen der weissen 36er, die passt wie die Faust auf's Auge zu deinem Schätzchen.

Gruss von AXL und vom Checker. 

PS: Der Trail ruft.


----------



## Eispickel (20. August 2009)

... man is mir heiß ... oder isses einfach nur Reisefieber


----------



## Will67 (21. August 2009)

Schätzchen, darf ich mal was zum Thema Politikverdrossenheit sagen? 

Komplexes Thema, komplexe Ursachen. Ich hadere gerade weniger mit  der ganzen politische Ordnung oder den Ergebnissen politischer Prozesse. Nein, mir geht es um die politischen Strukturen. Genauer gesagt, um Kandidaten-Pappschilder in Kopfhöhe die den Radweg zur Slalomstrecke machen. Diese Speerspitzen der Demokratie kommen meistens rechts, von links. If you catch my drift.


----------



## Mitstreiter (21. August 2009)

"Reichtum für alle" und drei Masten weiter "Reichtum besteuern" find ich schon extrem clever. Noch nie waren Radwegslaloms so unterhaltsam.

"Wir haben die Kraft"


----------



## ritzelflitzer (21. August 2009)

Und wenn dier noch vier CDU-Titten ins Gesicht gestreckt werden, ist Unfall vorprogrammiert.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (21. August 2009)

Ach, Rifli, Du bist befangen


----------



## Runterrauf (21. August 2009)

Mitstreiter schrieb:


> "Reichtum für alle" und drei Masten weiter "Reichtum besteuern" find ich schon extrem clever. Noch nie waren Radwegslaloms so unterhaltsam.
> 
> "Wir haben die Kraft"



Hey Mitstreiter, genau den selben Gedanken hat ich auch, wollts auch in den Fred Posten, habe Leider das "Reichtum für alle" nicht mehr gefunden, wollts mal abknipsen.

Achso: 

"Reichtum besteuern" steht in Mitte

"Reichtum für alle" in Schöneweide....  zielgruppenorientiert eben.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (21. August 2009)

Hätte dann auch mal wieder etwas gefunden, was mehr mit dem Bike zu tun hat - auf spiegel.de.


----------



## Anto (21. August 2009)

Ach Schätzchen, da fällt mir nur ein.. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orRJjRop2uc"]YouTube - Sven van Thom - Schatz halt's Maul (Offizielles Video)[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (21. August 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Hätte dann auch mal wieder etwas gefunden, was mehr mit dem Bike zu tun hat - auf spiegel.de.





			
				sundaylink schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeinsam mit dem Tourismusverband hat Derjung auch die Strecke für einen dreitägigen Fahrrad-Marathon ausgekundschaftet, der Anfang Juli Premiere feierte. Die Strecke führte von Fügen über insgesamt knapp 200 Kilometer und rund 10.000 Höhenmeter quer durch das Zillertal bis hinauf zum Tuxer Fernerhaus auf 2660 Meter Höhe.


 
Da dachte ich schon, ich hätte was verpasst. Aber die 200km werden ja sanft auf drei Tage aufgeteilt, wenn Tante google den Spiegel-Artikel korrigiert...


----------



## Will67 (21. August 2009)

Darf ich etwas gestehen? Bevor ich den Satz zu Ende gelesen hatte, dachte ich auch sofort, das wäre doch was für den Grege.


----------



## Eispickel (21. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiß gibts das schon länger denn ich bilde mir ein vor ein oder zwei Jahren bereits was über diese Veranstaltung gelesen zu haben. Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass das jetzt nur noch mal im Hochglanzmedienformat neu präsentiert worden is ...

Wieso kommt Grege eigentlich nicht mit  das Sommer/Herbst Programm vom Reisebüro Renn.schnecke bietet doch dieses Jahr genau das passende Angebot für ambitionierte Freizeitradler wir Grege ...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (21. August 2009)

Ich wäre ja auch gern mit Euch gekommen, aber soviel Urlaub hab ich nich mehr... vielleicht gehts Grege genauso. *grübel*


----------



## mr proper (21. August 2009)

Endlich wieder im Paradies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayPKay (21. August 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> Endlich wieder im Paradies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Freut mich für dich!
Lass es krachen, aber bleib heile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (21. August 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> Endlich wieder im Paradies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ick hoffe der Hobbser hat die Knipse mit.

checkb


----------



## sundaydrive+r (21. August 2009)

A pro pos Paradies - also ein Kollege mit nem Lieger fährt seit ca. 19 Uhr Richtung Schierke und die Technik heutzutage machts möglich, daß er nen Livetracking sendet - nuja, das wird nen ziemlicher Ritt für ihn


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. August 2009)

wie geil ist das den .. Livetracking ..


----------



## JayPKay (22. August 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> A pro pos Paradies - also ein Kollege mit nem Lieger fährt seit ca. 19 Uhr Richtung Schierke und die Technik heutzutage machts möglich, daß er nen Livetracking sendet - nuja, das wird nen ziemlicher Ritt für ihn



War klar, dass DIR dabei einer abgeht, also bei der Technik.
Nee, schon interessant...irgendwie.


Aber Respekt an den Bekloppten der da unterwegs is!


----------



## Anto (22. August 2009)

köstlich!  

_....blablabla...   Nachdem wir bergab fuhren, merkte ich, dass der Typ nicht locker lässt. Auf Straße konnte ich nicht ausweichen, mitten im Feld halt. Da überholt mich der Typ wieder, aber wie, circa 60kmh schnell war ich, der Typ mit seiner 3fach Kurbel überholte mit seinem Scott MTB mit geschätzten 70kmh und rauschte vorbei.

Fand ich schon reichlich unverschämt, da ich schon sehr schnell fuhr und durch solche Überholmanöver natürlich dazu animiert werde, waghalsig ihn wieder zu überholen. Also unnötiges Verhalten des Mountainbikers finde ich.

Frage mich, wann hört der gute Geschmack auf, wann also wird es unverschämt als MTBler, einen RR Fahrer zu überholen? Was meint ihr?..._

weiterlesen


----------



## Pittus (22. August 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> köstlich!
> 
> _....blablabla...   Nachdem wir bergab fuhren, merkte ich, dass der Typ nicht locker lässt. Auf Straße konnte ich nicht ausweichen, mitten im Feld halt. Da überholt mich der Typ wieder, aber wie, circa 60kmh schnell war ich, der Typ mit seiner 3fach Kurbel überholte mit seinem Scott MTB mit geschätzten 70kmh und rauschte vorbei.
> 
> ...


*goil * mir laufen jetzt noch die Tränen 

Pitt


----------



## Kompostman (22. August 2009)

Seh fein

beide Bikes finde ich sehr gelungen. Viel Spass euch damit!


----------



## Bikefreak82 (22. August 2009)

...harrharr... die postings im rr-fred sind ja der hammer...ich glaub der typ hat so ziemlich alle probleme die ein rennradler mit nem mtbler haben kann... und ich dachte über zeit der schei§§ klischees sindwa langsam weg...man, wat fürn typ...herrlich ;o)


----------



## ollo (23. August 2009)

....nicht nur das, wollte heute eigentlich beim Triathlon zusehen und jetzt frage ich mich mit welchem Rad soll ich da nur hin, nich das ich ausversehen mit dem MTB einen RR überhole und der mich noch vom Rad Tritt.... ich wußte es schon immer Radsport ist nicht Gewaltfrei und gehört auf den Index 

gruß ollo


----------



## sundaydrive+r (28. August 2009)

Damit hätten wir bei Gardasee Evolution im nächsten Jahr jegliche Logistik vom Tisch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (28. August 2009)

mein nächster Caravan

Pitt

PS: man beachte die Gabel


----------



## schotti65 (28. August 2009)

Ich will, wenn irgend möglich, dieses Jahr nochmal auf _richtige_ Berge und _richtig schwere Trails_ fahren, vorzugsweise Raum Garmisch.
Paar Tage im Zeitfenster 15. - 26. September.
Wer Lust hat meldet sich.


----------



## Horsedriver (31. August 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Damit hätten wir bei Gardasee Evolution im nächsten Jahr jegliche Logistik vom Tisch, oder?



..das ist doch wohl nur ein fake??..ein bischen viel "Gepäck" für meinen Geschmack..

Horsedriver


----------



## mete (2. September 2009)

Lieber Reini, nachdem mein Lieblingskompetenzmagazin, die Bike mir eindringlich vermittelt hat, dass 29" alles besser kann, als es nur in irgendeiner Weise vermutbar war, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, so ein Ding mal Probe zu fahren. Ich kam zu der eindringlichen Erkenntnis: Alles Humbug, twentyeightpointsevenfive (TM) ist der neue Überstandard, da gibt es nichts daran zu rütteln!




sollte jemand eine günstige Scheibenbremsanlage (komplett) zu veräußern haben, könnte ich sogar den Geschwindigkeitsrausch ab und zu brechen..danke


----------



## Reini65 (3. September 2009)

Mein lieber Mete schicker Fixi-Crosser auf fetten Reifen.Leider zeropointtwofive am Thema vorbei.Weil ich die Hoffung ja nicht aufgebe für dich zwei richtige 29er






Reini


----------



## mete (3. September 2009)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Mete schicker Fixi-Crosser auf fetten Reifen.Leider zeropointtwofive am Thema vorbei.Weil ich die Hoffung ja nicht aufgebe für dich zwei richtige 29er
> Reini



Nix Fixie...nur (noch) brakeless. Und ich habe mir soviel Mühe gegeben, dass Du als Dank zwei so teure Kisten postest, nehme ich Dir persönlich übel. Was meinst Du, wie ich geschwitzt habe, als ich den Hinterbau mit einem Rohr und einem 3 Kg Hammer für den 47er Smart Sam geweitet habe 

Ich muss übrigens leider eingestehen, dass es sich ziemlich gut fährt...allerdings ist die provisorisch montierte160er Disc ordentlich unterdimensionert.


----------



## JayPKay (6. September 2009)

Hach Schätzchen,
....
wenn du nur wüsstest...





Paradies bleibt einfach Paradies...


----------



## mr proper (6. September 2009)




----------



## mr proper (6. September 2009)

Dieses mal sind die 2Poasts Absicht.
Wolt nur mal sagen das es absolut geil is wen Köter fliegen lernen
(sach nur Tiefflieger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (7. September 2009)

In tiefer Trauer verabschiede ich mich...







Mistding, wie'n Opel... auf nix kannste dich verlassen...

Gruß
Basti


----------



## sundaydrive+r (7. September 2009)

Oh, doch kein Votec, was da gebrochen ist... dennoch, mein herzlichstes Beileid.

Ist Dir wenigstens nix passiert?

Grüße,
sunday

PS.: Das neue V.FR könnte Dir stehen


----------



## basti242 (7. September 2009)

Nee nee, nix passiert. 

Schickes Radel haben die Votecer da auf die Räder gestellt. Mir aber zu fett. Wird wohl ein SX bleiben denke ich.


----------



## maz4 (7. September 2009)

Mein tieftstes Beileid, den Trauermarsch hinterher *:´-)*


----------



## rahu (7. September 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> In tiefer Trauer verabschiede ich mich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... ich glaube Du hast die Grenzen eines SX-Trails überschritten, bist aber auch ein harter Hund.

Das LeihErsatzBike stand Dir vorzüglich

RaHu


----------



## factoryltd (7. September 2009)

Richi seins  hatt er ja auch ein bissel geschwärmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=riChi=- (7. September 2009)

das SX war einfach zu weich für den knallharten roadgapbasti...... 
schade drum, hat sich gut gefahren.


----------



## axl65 (7. September 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> In tiefer Trauer verabschiede ich mich...
> Mistding, wie'n Opel... auf nix kannste dich verlassen...
> 
> Gruß
> Basti



Votec,Nicolai,Spezialiced-alle brechen.
Ach nee,da gibts ja noch die kleine aber feine Marke aus Wiggensbach!!!

axl

PS: Mein Beileid @Basti und gut daß Dir anscheinend nichts passiert ist!!!


----------



## konameester (7. September 2009)

....da der andere Fred geschlossen wurde:

für einige ist Niveau eine Creme

Gute Nacht Boergit


----------



## Anto (8. September 2009)

Noch kurz zum Thema StVO, Rennrad...



mightyEx schrieb:


> Ja das Problem mit diesen 11 Kg ist eigentlich ein Relikt aus der Zeit, in der es mehrheitlich nur "normale" Fahrräder und Rennräder aber noch keine MTB's etc. gab. Ich hatte Anno dazumal an das BMVBW geschrieben und auch eine entsprechende Antwort mit Brief, Az. etc. bekommen  . *Das Gewichtsmerkmal wurde damals (1988) anhand des überwiegend verfügbaren Angebotes an Rennrädern willkürlich gewählt. Es waren zu dieser Zeit normale Gebrauchsräder (schätze mal das, was man unter StVzO-konformes Stadtfahrrad verstehen soll) unter 11Kg nicht zu finden. Das Merkmal dient(e) also mehr der Abgrenzung zwischen Rennrad und Stadtfahrrad.*
> Ich scanne mal den Brief und die Anlage (Auszug aus dem Verkehrsbaltt Heft 13, Jg. 1988, S. 477) nachher ein.
> Eine eindeutige Definition, was ein Rennrad ist, findet sich m.W. nirgends. Es würde auch schwierig werden eine rechtliche Definition dafür zu formulieren (die Österreicher haben es aber dennoch probiert).
> In dieser Hinsicht ist eine Überarbeitung der StVzO schon längst überfällig. Beispielhaft finde ich da schon die österreichische Fahrradverordnung. Diese macht z.B. einzig über die Lichtstärke (min 100cd) der Lichtquelle eine Aussage. Ein Dynamo ist z.B. generell nicht erforderlich. Bei Tageslicht und guter Sicht kann in der Verordnung sogar ausdrücklich von der Beleuchtung abgesehen werden (§1 Abs. 4 Fahrradv.)
> Leider gilt das aber wie gesagt nur für Österreich.


----------



## maz4 (8. September 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Votec,Nicolai,Spezialiced-alle brechen.
> Ach nee,da gibts ja noch die kleine aber feine Marke aus Wiggensbach!!!
> 
> axl
> ...


 
Die Gewichtsfummelei hat seinen Preis, den ich mir persönlich nicht leisten will.

Und im übrigen hatte ich im berits mehrmals so auch in der Rubrik Tech talk unter der Übeschrift Hinterbau bereits die Probleme erörtert.

Aber egal wer zu viel Geld hat und das zeugt ja irgentwie von einer
besonderen Art der Wirtschaftsführung, solls halt eben machen, das dabei keine 3. in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden söllten, ist sozusagen ein seltener Charackterzug .

Aber das wollte ich ja schonn immer mal sagen


----------



## basti242 (8. September 2009)

maz4 schrieb:


> Aber das wollte ich ja schonn immer mal sagen



Hätteste mal lieber lassen sollen...


----------



## maz4 (8. September 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> Hätteste mal lieber lassen sollen...


 
Hast ja recht, es gibt tatsaechlich seriöse Hersteller, keine Frage aber ein Standpunkt wird ja doch wohl noch erlaubt sein oder?

Gruß maz


----------



## sundaydrive+r (8. September 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Votec,Nicolai,Spezialiced-alle brechen.
> Ach nee,da gibts ja noch die kleine aber feine Marke aus Wiggensbach!!!



...wo es z.B. unser Ukrainer geschafft hat einen Bruch zu fabrizieren oder ein anderer Forumsteilnehmer bei einem kleinen Stoss gleich ne Riesenbeule hatte... ich glaub, wenn ich bei Google stöbere, finde ich noch mehr  

Also vorsichtig fahren Axl  

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## Pittus (8. September 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> ...wo es z.B. unser Ukrainer geschafft hat einen Bruch zu fabrizieren oder ein anderer Forumsteilnehmer bei einem kleinen Stoss gleich ne Riesenbeule hatte... ich glaub, wenn ich bei Google stöbere, finde ich noch mehr
> 
> Also vorsichtig fahren Axl
> 
> ...





z.B. unser Ukrainer geschafft hat einen Bruch zu fabrizieren ->  

Forumsteilnehmer bei einem kleinen Stoss gleich ne Riesenbeule  -> das war ein Canyon Torque  
->der andere ist nämlich darauf gefallen

wenn ich bei Google stöbere, finde ich noch mehr -> du mußt eine Zeit haben

Pitt

PS: Es gab eins mit Materialfehler -> nein nicht Votec, da waren es in die tausend


----------



## Grobi80 (8. September 2009)

So stell ich mir ware liebe vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (8. September 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> ...wo es z.B. unser Ukrainer geschafft hat einen Bruch zu fabrizieren oder ein anderer Forumsteilnehmer bei einem kleinen Stoss gleich ne Riesenbeule hatte... ich glaub, wenn ich bei Google stöbere, finde ich noch mehr
> 
> Also vorsichtig fahren Axl
> 
> ...



Wiggensbach ist nicht Koblenz,Du Brainstone !!!

axl


----------



## mr proper (8. September 2009)

Bin ick glücklich aus Bistensee hört man auch selten schlechtes, heißt ich könnte, wie bei meinem kleinem Wiggensbacher CCHardcoreendurofreerider, schon ein 2.mal Glück haben.

Wir müßen uns im Herbst auf jeden Fall noch mal Thale vornehmen glaub da is noch ne offenen Rechnung


----------



## r0ckZ (8. September 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> Wir müßen uns im Herbst auf jeden Fall noch mal Thale vornehmen glaub da is noch ne *offenen Rechnung*


oh ja!


----------



## Anto (8. September 2009)

Grobi80 schrieb:


> So stell ich mir ware liebe vor



Wo hast du das Foto her?


----------



## Runterrauf (8. September 2009)

Weisst du Schätzchen,

jeden Tag muß ich an diesen Wahlplakaten vorbeidümmern. Aber bei dieser Flachpappe ... ach sieh selbst.


----------



## rahu (14. September 2009)

... hallo Schätzchen,

ich habe in Winterberg, ähhm, in der freien Wildbahn die seriösen Reiter mit ihrem neuen Jersey fotografieren können. Bei diesem Haufen waren Paparazzimethoden notwendig, darum die Unschärfe ...





beste Grüße, RaHu

jerseys -> www.nf-custom.com


----------



## alex-66 (14. September 2009)

das man die mal zu gesicht bekommt ist schon selten..., das foto hat schon was geschichtsträchtiges


----------



## basti242 (14. September 2009)

und icke voll unseriös auf Leihbike unterwegs


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. September 2009)

War es denn wenigstens ein Votec?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rahu (14. September 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> War es denn wenigstens ein Votec?


 
... natürlich nicht, es war ein richtiges Rad - Rocky Mountain Flatline

beste Grüße, RaHu (der das Leihbike sehr seriös findet)


----------



## basti242 (14. September 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> War es denn wenigstens ein Votec?



Drei Möglichkeiten hatte ich:

a) Votec --> ein gebrochener Rahmen am WE reicht
b) Nicolai --> siehe oben
c) Rocky Mountain --> was soll da schief gehen

Gruß
Basti


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. September 2009)

Wo soll denn am V.FR was kaputt gehen???


----------



## alex-66 (15. September 2009)

wenn man damit nur schwuckt geht da natürlich nix kaputt


----------



## axl65 (15. September 2009)

An Alle die ihn kennen:

Der Meeste,der alte Forumsquerulant,ist heute in den Club der:

40er

eingetreten.Herzlich Willkommen!!! 

axl


----------



## checkb (15. September 2009)

Petze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (15. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Petze.



Damit kann ich leben!!!


----------



## JENSeits (15. September 2009)

heul doch


----------



## basti242 (15. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Meester. Auch dir noch mal Sunday.


----------



## -=riChi=- (15. September 2009)

allet junge frauen hier.... 


Glückwunsch zum Burzeltach, viel Gesundheit und immer ´ne handbreit Ferderweg unterm Allerwertesten..... obwohl... der Sunday braucht nur ne halbe Hand voll.


----------



## rahu (15. September 2009)

... na dann, willkommen im Club und herzlichen Glückwunsch alter Mann ;-)

Gruß RaHu


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. September 2009)

Danke nochmal an die Gratulanten... ich werde aber noch etwas warten mit dem Clubbeitritt...


----------



## konameester (17. September 2009)

Ab einem gewissen Alter dauert alles etwas länger
Deshalb erst heute mein Dank an alle Gratulanten

ciao vom meesta


----------



## ollo (17. September 2009)

nicht nur das Meester, da dauert es auch länger mit den Glückwünschen. Tippe schon seit einer woche an diesen zeilen....

Alles Gute Meester zum 40, einem Alter in dem mann sich durchaus noch ne Langspielplatte kaufen kann .....und nicht darüber wundern wenn Du ab jetzt jungen Frauen gegenüber gleich zum Thema kommst 

gruß ollo


----------



## Will67 (17. September 2009)

Klingt alles sehr gruselig. Sind ja noch ein paar Jahre, aber wenn die 40 kommt, werde ich sicher Unsinn machen um die innere Leere zu bekämpfen. Ein Liteville kaufen oder so.

Ansonsten: Auch noch mal Glückwunsch, Meesta.

PS: Ich erinnere mich, an einen Vorfall während der 30.000hm-Tour, wo der Meesta beim Anblick einer jungen Frau mit Hund über den Lenker abstieg.


----------



## tknauth (17. September 2009)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an den Meesta!

Wusste gar nicht das er Angst vor Hunden hat.

Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (17. September 2009)

Alles Gute für den Meesta nachträglich!


----------



## Boerge (17. September 2009)

Es muss sein:

Auch von deinem Lieblings-Mod die besten Glückwünsche: Mögen neben Altersstarrsinn auch Weisheit und Gelassenheit dein nächstes Lebensjahrzehnt begleiten! Glück und Gesundheit sowieso!


----------



## ollo (17. September 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> ........ 40 kommt, werde ich sicher Unsinn machen ......... Ein Liteville kaufen oder so.
> 
> ..................



das wäre dann Grober Unfug in aller schlimmster Form....nene sag bescheid wann es soweit ist wir werden Dir alle helfen und Dir zur Seite stehen  schwör 

gruß ollo


----------



## axl65 (19. September 2009)

Mal so für die Insider:

Ohne 780mm geht ja mal garnichts!!!

axl


----------



## basti242 (19. September 2009)

mein Reden


----------



## Kompostman (19. September 2009)

Sag ich doch schon den ganzen Sommer.


----------



## Will67 (19. September 2009)

_"640 ought to be enough for anybody."_


----------



## Kompostman (19. September 2009)

Back, far, far back in the days.........


----------



## axl65 (19. September 2009)

Fragt sich nur,wie komme ich morgen aus meiner Wohnungstür mit der Lenkstange???

axl

PS: Da passen jetzt wenigstens 5 Alditüten an jede Seite!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teekay (20. September 2009)

Voll gegen den Strom. Habe gerade von 680 auf 630mm gekürzt 
(allerdings am cc-Hardtail)


----------



## basti242 (20. September 2009)

Man wie bist du denn drauf... haste was genommen?


----------



## axl65 (20. September 2009)

Ey,780mm rocken und alle anderen sind nur noch Stummellenker,eigentlich unfahrbar!!!


----------



## Eispickel (21. September 2009)

Mann freu ich mich wieder zurück in Berlin zu sein - schön wieder zu Hause zu sein  Berichte und Bilder folgen ganz bestimmt noch


----------



## basti242 (21. September 2009)

Das SXT ist tot. Es lebe das SXT...







Gruß
Basti


----------



## checkb (21. September 2009)

Das ist ein sehr geiles Teil.  Bei der Attacke ne schicke HS und gut ist.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (21. September 2009)

Danke, HS folgt. Werde noch Langzeittest abwarten...


----------



## checkb (22. September 2009)

Seit heute fliege ich Mountainbike.  Wie kann man eigentlich ohne 785mm fahren. 

Gruss Air checker65 

PS: Ich habe den BREITESTEN.


----------



## axl65 (22. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Seit heute fliege ich Mountainbike.  Wie kann man eigentlich ohne 785mm fahren.
> 
> Gruss Air checker65
> 
> PS: Ich habe den BREITESTEN.



*Race Face - Atlas FR 1/2 Riserbar 2010
Dieser Lenker ist für die Ansprüche beim DH-Racing gebaut! Es ist der breiteste Lenker, den Race Face je entwickelt hat.
Features:
- designt für DH Racer*
HoHoHo 


Ich bin schon 780mm gefahren,da hast Du Dir noch vor Deiner Angstkante in die Hosen gemacht!!! 
Aber alle Affen machen nach!!! 
Na mal sehen wann Du irgendwann mal die Nase vorn hast!!! 

axl


----------



## checkb (22. September 2009)

Schei55e, ick bin doch nur ( cc ) Freerider.

Den Atlas jebe ick nicht mehr her, basta.

Air checker65


----------



## Will67 (22. September 2009)

Schätzchen, ich glaube, ich werde es wie Russland machen: vor dem Rüstungswettlauf warnen, gleichzeitig ein bisschen rumjammern, dass ich nicht mehr mitspielen darf; vor allem aber auf steigende Einnahmen hoffen. 

*Siegen lernen* und* überholen ohne einzuholen* sind die Stichworte.


----------



## axl65 (22. September 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Schätzchen, ich glaube, ich werde es wie Russland machen: vor dem Rüstungswettlauf warnen, gleichzeitig ein bisschen rumjammern, dass ich nicht mehr mitspielen darf; vor allem aber auf steigende Einnahmen hoffen.
> 
> *Siegen lernen* und* überholen ohne einzuholen* sind die Stichworte.



Du willst doch bloß Alt-68er bleiben!!!


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. September 2009)

..und dann wieder rumheulen, wenn im Wald die Bäume so eng aneinander stehen ..


 Kuka


----------



## axl65 (22. September 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> ..und dann wieder rumheulen, wenn im Wald die Bäume so eng aneinander stehen ..
> 
> 
> Kuka



Und Dir stehen wohl Deine Zähne zu eng???

axl


----------



## Will67 (22. September 2009)

Kein Problem, gibt ja die Zwei-Meter-Regel.


----------



## basti242 (22. September 2009)

...alles unter 780 ist CC. Und wenn die Bäume zu Eng stehen wars wohl ne CC-Strecke... CC-Streckenbäume kriegen die Rinde geschlitzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (22. September 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> ...alles unter 780 ist CC. Und wenn die Bäume zu Eng stehen wars wohl ne CC-Strecke... CC-Streckenbäume kriegen die Rinde geschlitzt...



Eine Schwucke ein Wort.


----------



## axl65 (22. September 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> ...alles unter 780 ist CC. Und wenn die Bäume zu Eng stehen wars wohl ne CC-Strecke... CC-Streckenbäume kriegen die Rinde geschlitzt...




Die 780 bringen es aber nur in Verbindung mit der 65 !!!

axl(65)


----------



## basti242 (22. September 2009)

Ich hab mich wegen nicht vorhandenem 780er und daraus folgender mangelnder Kontrolle des Fahrgefährts 65 Mal aufs Maul gepackt.


----------



## axl65 (22. September 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich wegen nicht vorhandenem 780er und daraus folgender mangelnder Kontrolle des Fahrgefährts 65 Mal aufs Maul gepackt.



Das könnte man gelten lassen!!!

axl


----------



## checkb (22. September 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Das könnte man gelten lassen!!!
> 
> axl



Zustimmung.  Basti darf jetzt die 65 als Titel verwenden. 

checkb


----------



## rahu (22. September 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich wegen nicht vorhandenem 780er und daraus folgender mangelnder Kontrolle des Fahrgefährts 65 Mal aufs Maul gepackt.


 

*räusper* manchmal hilft ja auch ein 78er nicht 

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## basti242 (22. September 2009)

Bist du ruhig...


----------



## axl65 (24. September 2009)

Für alle Insider:

5 schwarze mm mehr können sehr,sehr wichtig sein!!!
Nur die 65 ist noch wichtiger!!!

axl


----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. September 2009)

Mann, das ihr immer denkt, das man so sein (Nicht)Können kompensieren muss  

sunday,
der deswegen 180 statt 160mm Federweg fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (24. September 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Mann, das ihr immer denkt, das man so sein (Nicht)Können kompensieren muss
> 
> sunday,
> der deswegen 180 statt 160mm Federweg fährt




dann müßte ich aufhören mit dem Radspocht, soviel Federweg und so breite Lenker gibt es gar nicht.......

gruß olle ollo


----------



## timtim (24. September 2009)

du ? du darfst federwege  und lenker zusammen addieren.......

tim²

ps:aber die 65 nicht vergessen


----------



## mr proper (1. Oktober 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> ...alles unter 780 ist CC. Und wenn die Bäume zu Eng stehen wars wohl ne CC-Strecke... CC-Streckenbäume kriegen die Rinde geschlitzt...


Ich bleib erst mal bei den bewährten 700


----------



## BikersLady (1. Oktober 2009)

Hat einer von Euch zufällig den Dämpfer Manitou Evolver isx 6 222x70 mm zuhause rumliegen und will ihn loswerden???


----------



## basti242 (2. Oktober 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> [video=3092]
> Ich bleib erst mal bei den bewährten 700



Ist auch besser so. Du schlägst dir doch mit 780 das Kinn auf dem Vorbau auf.


----------



## konameester (2. Oktober 2009)

*@ANTO : mach mal Dein Postfach leer! Kann Dir nämlich gar nicht antworten
*
Von Bestellung bis Versendung 4 Tage. Jetzt muß die nur noch eintreffen


ciao vom meesta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (2. Oktober 2009)

Wäre das was für uns, Schätzchen?


_Der erste und bis jetzt einzige Fahrradlift der Welt ist die 1993 gebaute, 130 m lange Sykkelheisen Trampe.
_





*Blick von der Berg- zur Talstation*


----------



## factoryltd (2. Oktober 2009)

Gibs da auch nen Bild wo du drane hängst ? Wie soll das funktionieren ?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe eine Schiene auf dem Bordstein, da wird dann vermutlich der Fahrradfahrer hochgezogen... nur der Sinn will sich mir nicht erschließen


----------



## Altglienicker (2. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## Illuminus (2. Oktober 2009)

wat es nich alles gibt oO


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand zufällig ein VGA-Kabel (PC-Monitor) über?

 Kuka


@sunday bleibt alles bei Samstag?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte so ein Kabel rumliegen haben... ich hab so ein Kabel hier rumliegen, kannst Du incl. eines wirklich sehr guten 21 Zöllers mitnehmen  Kannst aber auch nur das Kabel nehmen 

Morgen steht immer noch... sollte sich so nix ändern.

Vergiss mal das kaputte DEVICE net


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. Oktober 2009)

pfff .. wat soll ick den mit so nem mikrigem 21"  .. weest doch ab sofort gelten auch hier andere Maßstäbe .. also min. doppelt so groß 

Gut das du mich noch an den Device erinnerst 

 Kuka


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (5. Oktober 2009)

sorry,

hat nix mit bike zu tun. finde es aber auf befremdliche weise faszinierend und möchte es gerne mit euch teilen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgAMINDr3aE"]YouTube - Berlin 1979, Schlesisches Tor und Umgebung[/ame]


----------



## Eispickel (5. Oktober 2009)

Danke  ... abgefahrenes Video und wenn man die Stadt nur im jetzt und heute kennt dann isses unvorstellbar, dass es wirklich mal so war ... netter Sound.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Oktober 2009)

...da kann ich den Film "Die Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo" empfehlen - ich hab dort nicht nur wegen der eigentlichen Handlung den Mund vor Staunen nicht mehr zu bekommen, sondern auch wegen den Bildern der Stadt Berlin.


----------



## schotti65 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, die heile Welt in der SBZ...


----------



## Eispickel (6. Oktober 2009)

... das is doch aber die heile Welt in der ABZ wenn ich richtig informiert bin ...? Im Osten war doch alles nur schwarz/weiß


----------



## rahu (6. Oktober 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ach ja, die heile Welt in der SBZ...


 
... oder pawlowscher reflex 

beste grüße rahu


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (6. Oktober 2009)

Vampirzähne und Warzen anmalen? Nicht in Berlin! In Berlin muss alles größer und anders sein!


----------



## Pittus (6. Oktober 2009)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> sorry,
> 
> hat nix mit bike zu tun. finde es aber auf befremdliche weise faszinierend und möchte es gerne mit euch teilen:




Danke!!!

!979 bin ick als 18jähriger Piepel nach Berlin(OST) gekommen
Ick fand die Stadt zu groß, hässlich und scheizze und die Berliner och.
Nüscht wie wech von hier, war die Devise. 
Die Musik und die Bilder treffen die Gefühlslage von damals  obwohl es die andere Seite war 
Naja, ein, zwei Jährchen älter als damals sag ick mir 
"Ick lieb Berlin, det is meine Heimat" 

Pitt

PS: die Berliner och(lieben), manchmal


----------



## grege (6. Oktober 2009)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Vampirzähne und Warzen anmalen? Nicht in Berlin! In Berlin muss alles größer und anders sein!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/484436


 
Selbstverständilch, sonst wärs doch nicht Berlin! Wo ist das denn aufgenommen? Steht das Kunstwerk noch?


----------



## Macrotron (6. Oktober 2009)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> sorry,
> 
> hat nix mit bike zu tun. finde es aber auf befremdliche weise faszinierend und möchte es gerne mit euch teilen:
> 
> YouTube - Berlin 1979, Schlesisches Tor und Umgebung



Cooles Video sehe immer gerne Bilder/Videos von Berlin in den 19er schon interessant wie es damals hier aussah.


----------



## Altglienicker (6. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (6. Oktober 2009)

Immer dieses überkreuz-Schreiben...... 



grege schrieb:


> Selbstverständilch, sonst wärs doch nicht Berlin! Wo ist das denn aufgenommen? Steht das Kunstwerk noch?



Ja guck doch bitte morgen nach : Mit der Spree im Rücken Richtung Strom... straße.


----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (8. Oktober 2009)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Nach diesem eleganten Bogen mit Forenbezug, mal eine Frage an die Wessis: Durfte man eigentlich mit dem Rad nach "drüben"?



Bin zwar ein Kind der Anschlussgebiete, hab' aber vor einer Weile mal das hier gelesen:



> Der Transitverkehr durch die DDR zwischen Berlin (West) und der Bundesrepublik Deutschland wurde im wesentlichen (zum Schluss vollständig) über Autobahnstrecken abgewickelt. Lediglich auf der Nordweststrecke nach Hamburg konnte bis 21. November 1982 nur die F5 Berlin-Staaken - Nauen - Kyritz - Perleberg - Ludwigslust - Boizenburg - Lauenburg/Elbe benutzt werden. Die F5 war zwar eine Fernstraße, sie konnte aber auch ohne Kraftfahrzeug befahren werden. Dieser Umstand wurde bis Oktober 1982 regelmäßig von trainierten Radfahrern genutzt, wobei die 220 Kilometer lange Strecke zwischen Berlin-Staaken und Lauenburg in der Regel in neun bis zwölf Stunden bewältigt wurde.



Damit sollte die Frage mit "ja" beantwortet werden können. 

Von der gleichen Seite:


> Bedingung: Die Strecke musste ohne Unterbrechung (Übernachtung, längere Pausen) bewältigt werden.



Klingt nach einem Riesenspass.


Beste Grüsse,

der Sonderzeichenbeauftragte


----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (8. Oktober 2009)

ãß¢¬×ÿz schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem Riesenspass.



Oh. Scheinbar doch nicht. Habe dann noch das hier gefunden:

Strampelnd durch deutsche Vergangenheit



> Es ist verboten, als Transitreisender die Strecke zu verlassen, verboten, einen Abstecher zu machen in diese frische Natur, die historischen Orte, verboten, sich irgendwo abseits ins Heu zu legen, um auszuruhen. Es ist verboten, beim Durchqueren der Ortschaft vom Rad abzusteigen, Kirchen, Rathäuser zu besichtigen, in eines- Gaststätte einzukehren, in Läden etwas einzukaufen. Es ist verboten, mit Leuten aus der Bevölkerung Kontakt aufzunehmen. Nur geradeaus fahren darf man. Umkehren ist auch verboten, und die Strecke muß bei Tageslicht zurückgelegt werden. Vor Sonnenuntergang muß die andere Seite erreicht sein. Es ist eine Fahrt durch einen grünen Tunnel, beinahe wie in einer Märchenwelt, in der man fremd ist, nichts anfassen kann und darf.



Edit: die verlinkte Radlerprosa ist übrigens auch sehr gut geschrieben, mit schön viel Fontane und so.


----------



## Will67 (8. Oktober 2009)

Übel, und so bestand ja ab November 1982 kein Bedarf mehr für ein Rennrad in Westberlin. Immer nur Krone?

Auch nett:

Strampeln gesamtdeutsch - Eine verlorene Fernsehwette des Showmasters Dieter Thomas Heck Anfang der achtziger Jahre stürzte die DDR beinahe in eine Systemkrise.


----------



## Macrotron (8. Oktober 2009)

Ohne Worte für was damals die "hohen Tiere" Zeit hatten sich zu "kümmern"


btw. Heute morgen konnte man ja mal seit langem wieder seine Regenkleidung testen leider hatte ich nur ne Regenjacke an die versagte und ne Jeans....


----------



## Altglienicker (8. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eispickel (9. Oktober 2009)

Ohne Internet kein Forum - ohne Forum kein Aufruf - ohne Aufruf keine Tour ... auf jeden Fall interessante Lektüre ...


----------



## Will67 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube einfach weiter, von keiner echten Kenntnis der Fakten belastet, dass die Einreise per Fahrrad nicht erlaubt war. 

Ich kenne doch meine Pappenheimer! Ein Fahrrad hat kein Nummernschild, kann eventuell sogar die Straßen und Wege verlassen ... das ist ja fast eine Art Freiheitsversprechen! Was sich der Kontrolle entziehen kann ist suspekt und hat in der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik nichts verloren!

Aber ich lasse mich gern korrigieren ...


----------



## grege (9. Oktober 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach weiter, von keiner echten Kenntnis der Fakten belastet, dass die Einreise per Fahrrad nicht erlaubt war.
> 
> Ich kenne doch meine Pappenheimer! Ein Fahrrad hat kein Nummernschild, kann eventuell sogar die StraÃen und Wege verlassen ... das ist ja fast eine Art Freiheitsversprechen! Was sich der Kontrolle entziehen kann ist suspekt und hat in der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik nichts verloren!


 
Wie Recht die staatlichen Organe mit ihrem Misstrauen gegen das Fahrrad hatten, zeigt ein Blick in die Chroniken: 


			
				adfc schrieb:
			
		

> 11.06.1989 1. Dresdner Radfahrertag, veranstaltet von der IG Radverkehr im Kulturbund der DDR.
> 
> 06.07.1989 GrÃ¼ndung der ÂArbeitsgemeinschaft zur RadverkehrsfÃ¶rderung in der Stadt LeipzigÂ (ÂAG RadÂ).
> 
> ...


Womit auch die ewige Frage, wer wirklich Schuld an der Wende und dem Fall der Mauer hatte, beantwortet wÃ¤re: Die Fahrradfahrer.

Edit: 
Eine Antwort auf die Frage hÃ¤tte man wohl hier bekommen:


> ï»¿
> Die Mauer, wo stand sie und wie gingen wir mit ihr um?
> Historische Fahrradtour Â20 Jahre Mauerfall
> In Kooperation mit dem ADFC
> ...


 
Leider verpasst. Wobei mich das mit den Karnickeln im Asphalt auch brennend interessieren wÃ¼rde.


----------



## rahu (9. Oktober 2009)

... so schätzchen, ich war heute trailpflege betreiben und habe auf dem löcknitztrail zwei quer liegende bäume zersägt und den weg frei gemacht.

beste Güße, RaHu (der schon mal den 8.12. vorbereiten will)


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (9. Oktober 2009)

Na toll, zwei Luftholpausen weniger 
Ja, nee, ehrlich: coole Sache! Dank dir! 



rahu schrieb:


> ... so schätzchen, ich war heute trailpflege betreiben und habe auf dem löcknitztrail zwei quer liegende bäume zersägt und den weg frei gemacht.
> 
> beste Güße, RaHu (der schon mal den 8.12. vorbereiten will)


----------



## Pittus (9. Oktober 2009)

Scheibenkleister, muß ick wieder Bäume schleppen 

Pitt


----------



## Eispickel (10. Oktober 2009)

ZurÃ¼ck in die Gegenwart ...


FahrrÃ¤der in der Dunkelheit

Aus Sicht von ADFC-Chef Greve gibt es fÃ¼r Radler keine akzeptable Ausrede mehr: âViele hatten resigniert, weil ihr alter Seitendynamo nie richtig funktionierte. Aber das ist vorbei, seit selbst einfache BaumarktfahrrÃ¤der einen zuverlÃ¤ssigen Nabendynamo haben.â Eine passable Alternative seien auch die Batterielampen, die laut StraÃenverkehrsordnung zwar nur fÃ¼r RennrÃ¤der bis elf Kilo Gewicht zugelassen sind, aber von der Polizei toleriert werden â falls sie nicht vergessen zu Hause liegen.


----------



## basti242 (10. Oktober 2009)

rahu schrieb:


> ... so schätzchen, ich war heute trailpflege betreiben und habe auf dem löcknitztrail zwei quer liegende bäume zersägt und den weg frei gemacht.
> 
> beste Güße, RaHu (der schon mal den 8.12. vorbereiten will)



geiel wann kann ick wieder den Wald fegen. Sag bescheid wenn du Hilfe brauchst.


----------



## grege (11. Oktober 2009)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Nach diesem eleganten Bogen mit Forenbezug, mal eine Frage an die Wessis: Durfte man eigentlich mit dem Rad nach "drüben"?



Ich komm da noch mal drauf zurück - hab's jetzt schwarz auf weiß:


----------



## rahu (11. Oktober 2009)

Pittus schrieb:


> Scheibenkleister, muß ick wieder Bäume schleppen
> 
> Pitt


 
... die schlepp mal schön nach Bad Freienwalde , der Löcknitztrail wird ja benutzt 

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (11. Oktober 2009)

grege schrieb:


> Ich komm da noch mal drauf zurück - hab's jetzt schwarz auf weiß:
> 
> _"c) Die Einreise ...."_



Tja, überrascht mich nicht wirklich.

Historische Unkenntnis führt ja gelegentlich zu Vergleichen von Deutsche Bahn-Schaffnern mit DDR-Grenzern. Ich vermute stark, dass man ein Fahrrad -in Mülltüten verpackt- nicht über die Grenze bekommen hätte.


----------



## checkb (13. Oktober 2009)

Für die Tradition auch hier...

*DIE SCHWARZE SAU* 






13,5 Kilo Alu aus Onkel Jürgens LPG Schmiede. 





Breit und Golden muss dit sein. 

checker*6568*


----------



## factoryltd (13. Oktober 2009)

Das neue Lakjump Bike  aber nen bissel schade drum


----------



## Will67 (13. Oktober 2009)

... hat das Zeug zur Rampensau!

PS: Uncle Jimbo ist immer auf der Suche nach goldenen Teilen. Der Lenker sieht nett aus.


----------



## checkb (13. Oktober 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> ... hat das Zeug zur Rampensau!
> 
> PS: Uncle Jimbo ist immer auf der Suche nach goldenen Teilen. Der Lenker sieht nett aus.



Wie nett: pornös. Race Face Atlas in 78,5.


----------



## Eispickel (13. Oktober 2009)

Nen bissel breitere Griffe brauchste noch   aber ansonsten sehr schigg  

Ich frag mal ganz ahungslos wieso denn der Lenker eigentlich extra breit sein soll? Ich hätte eher gedacht, dass das nur stört wenn es mal eng wird ...


----------



## PiratPilot (13. Oktober 2009)

Tacho, GPS, 3 Lockout-Hebel für Gabel, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze, N8Ride-Funzel, Klingel,  - das muss alles irgendwo unter gebracht werden!


----------



## schotti65 (13. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt mindestens 2 Gründe.

Der erste, recht offensichtliche, ist der größere Hebel d.h. die damit verbundene Kraftersparnis, z.B. wenn das Vorderrad durch Steinkontakt o.ä. woanders hin möchte und man gegenhält, oder einfach, wenn man im Stand z.B. beim Umsetzen lenken muß.

Der zweite ist (bisher soweit ich weiß) mehr die Theorie eines Einzelnen.
Der breite Lenker soll die Balancefähigkeit bei langsamen Passagen verbessern, ähnlich der langen Stange, die Seiltänzer benutzen. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das auch so sehe, den die Masse von Lenker und Unterarm ist ja recht gering; ich kann aber nicht umhin, dem Autor der Theorie gewissen praktischen Erfolg zu bescheinigen...

ED: Achso, dann fällt mir noch was ein, auch bei langsamen Passagen und den damit manchmal verbundenen extremen Lenkmanövern. Die Hände sind weiter außen und kommen nicht den Knieen in die Quere.


----------



## basti242 (13. Oktober 2009)

ach alles Quatsch. Sieht einfach voll fett aus, das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (13. Oktober 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> ach alles Quatsch. Sieht einfach voll fett aus, das ist das wichtigste.



Yup.  Alles unter 76 ist CC. 

checker*6568*


----------



## Eispickel (13. Oktober 2009)

Danke Schotti ... und natürlich auch an basti der nen Grund genannt hat den auch ich auf Anhieb ohne nachzudenken verstehen konnte


----------



## rahu (13. Oktober 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Danke Schotti ... und natürlich auch an basti der nen Grund genannt hat den auch ich auf Anhieb ohne nachzudenken verstehen konnte



... unser @basti bringt es mal wieder gnadenlos auf den punkt, wir sind alle nur poser ...

beste grüße, RaHu (740mm -> also CC)


----------



## axl65 (13. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal für die ewig Gestrigen:

785 ist das Maß der Dinge!!!
Alles darunter ist einfach nur Wischiwaschi!!!

axl


----------



## basti242 (14. Oktober 2009)

du bis ja voll intolerant man


----------



## Grobi80 (14. Oktober 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Nochmal für die ewig Gestrigen:
> 
> 785 ist das Maß der Dinge!!!
> Alles darunter ist einfach nur Wischiwaschi!!!
> ...



naja das verhält sich halt genauso wie mit den Menschen die einen Mercedes 500 oder noch größer fahren einfach halt ne genitalverlängerung 

Sieht aber Trotzdem super aus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (14. Oktober 2009)

In der Kastanienallee sollen auch die ersten Fahrräder brennen.


----------



## basti242 (14. Oktober 2009)

Das sind Prototypen von Opel. Ist ne andere Geschichte...


----------



## Horsedriver (14. Oktober 2009)

..also ich hatte mal nen Fahrrad von Opel...war nur irgendwann nich mehr schick und der Run auf altes war noch nicht so ausgeprägt..

Würde heute bestimmt ne menge Schotter bringen..
Von wegen Prototyp...

Horsedriver


----------



## maz4 (14. Oktober 2009)

Will67 schrieb:


> In der Kastanienallee sollen auch die ersten Fahrräder brennen.



das will ich sehn !

maz


----------



## Eispickel (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich war heute Mittag mal beim Chinesen und hab mir mal Gericht 3 mit satten 900 Lumen bestellt ... mal schauen ob und wie es schmeckt 

@Will: soweit ich weiß zünden die aber nur die teuren Räder an und lassen die Baumarkträder in Ruhe ... ich hab meins vorsichtshalber in den Keller gestellt auch wenn ich nicht an den Hotspots der Stadt wohne


----------



## souldriver (15. Oktober 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> I
> @Will: soweit ich weiß zünden die aber nur die teuren Räder an und lassen die Baumarkträder in Ruhe ... ich hab meins vorsichtshalber in den Keller gestellt auch wenn ich nicht an den Hotspots der Stadt wohne



In den Keller? Ob es da wohl sicher steht??


----------



## Eispickel (15. Oktober 2009)

Sicher is immer relativ und im Keller isses erstmal versichert also somit (vom finanziellen Verlustrisiko her gesehen) sicher ... wie sich die Sache allerdings bei Feuer im Keller verhält kann ich grad nicht sagen. Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit mal schlau machen


----------



## Bikefreak82 (15. Oktober 2009)

@BreiteLenkerFahrer...

habt ihr eigentlich auch ma drüber nachgedacht das nich alle bäume, felsen und andere hindernisse mindestens 785mm auseinander stehen?


----------



## Bikefreak82 (15. Oktober 2009)

..ach ja..ich find meinen lenker mit 740 schon verdammt breit.. ;o)


----------



## maz4 (15. Oktober 2009)

Bikefreak82 schrieb:


> @BreiteLenkerFahrer...
> 
> habt ihr eigentlich auch ma drüber nachgedacht das nich alle bäume, felsen und andere hindernisse mindestens 785mm auseinander stehen?




z.b Laternen vom Bordstein des (hüstl) Bürgersteigs !

Gruß maz4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefreak82 (15. Oktober 2009)

maz4 schrieb:


> z.b Laternen vom Bordstein des (hüstl) Bürgersteigs !
> 
> Gruß maz4



jaa...auch dieses...


----------



## Eispickel (17. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Freunde der klickenden Pedale oder der breiten Lenker ... nicht damit es am Sonntagabend/Montag wieder heißt "oohh wie Schade" oder "Hättet ich das nur früher gew..." eine kurze Vorabinfo: 

Im Laufe des morgigen Tages/frühen Abends ist mit einem spontanen Tourenaufruf für den Sonntag zu rechnen. Der Treffpunkt ist bisher noch unbekannt und wird erst morgen im Laufe des Tages festgelegt. Die Abfahrtszeit wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr liegen.

Die Details folgen dann morgen Abend ...


----------



## Runterrauf (17. Oktober 2009)

... du meinst heute (Sa) Abend ?..


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (17. Oktober 2009)

Runterrauf schrieb:


> ... du meinst heute (Sa) Abend ?..



Also nich, dass ich was damit zu tun hätte , aber ich sag mal: japp, so ist EP zu verstehen.


----------



## steffle (17. Oktober 2009)

cool.

hat jemand einen Tipp wie man in 24h ne Erkältung los wird


----------



## Eispickel (17. Oktober 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> ... ist mit einem spontanen Tourenaufruf für den Sonntag zu rechnen.



so isses


----------



## Runterrauf (17. Oktober 2009)

steffle schrieb:


> cool.
> 
> hat jemand einen Tipp wie man in 24h ne Erkältung los wird



viel schnauben. Zum Glück gibts ja in Deutschland kein Tempolimit.


----------



## PiratPilot (17. Oktober 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Im Laufe des morgigen Tages/frühen Abends ist mit einem spontanen Tourenaufruf für den Sonntag zu rechnen. Der Treffpunkt ist bisher noch unbekannt und wird erst morgen im Laufe des Tages festgelegt. Die Abfahrtszeit wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr liegen.
> 
> Die Details folgen dann morgen Abend ...



Das klingt gut. Abfahrtszeit auch - wo solls denn hingehen? Vielleicht in Richtung Westen/Süden der Stadt? Fläming? Beelitz? Kloster Lehnin? 
(Ich hätte Lust, muss aber morgen um 17:30 zurück in Potsdam sein.)


----------



## Der Hofnarr (19. Oktober 2009)

Kleines bilderrätsel: was ist das? wer im parraleluniversum nachguckt darf nicht mehr mitraten. nur soviel hängt mit`m fahrrad zusammen.

na?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eispickel (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> Kleines bilderrätsel: was ist das?



Die Sattelstütze aus dem legendären blauen Klein-Bike?


----------



## Der Hofnarr (19. Oktober 2009)

das wär ja entsetzlich! nee!


----------



## Eispickel (19. Oktober 2009)

Da haste ja noch Mal Glück gehabt ...


----------



## -=riChi=- (19. Oktober 2009)

schaut nach nem vergammeltem rennradlenker aus....


----------



## steffle (19. Oktober 2009)

keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall griff ins klo...


----------



## Der Hofnarr (19. Oktober 2009)

zuschlag für richi!





das rad dazu stand IMMER troken in der wohnung, wurde auch fast nur im sommer gefahen. hat super selten regen gesehen. das lenkerband war ca 8 jahre drauf.  Bin froh das das ding nicht gebrochen ist! wie kommt sowas???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (19. Oktober 2009)

Fester Griff (Deiner Hand)?!  

PS: Fährst Du überhaupt noch?


----------



## Der Hofnarr (19. Oktober 2009)

nee,nee der lenker ist von meinem papa! ich selbst? naja zu aldi manchmal und zur uni, sonst kaum


----------



## maz4 (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> wie kommt sowas???



ich wurd sagen mR Steinbeißer wr drann 

Gruß maz4


----------



## -=riChi=- (19. Oktober 2009)

maz4 schrieb:


> ich wurd sagen mR Steinbeißer wr drann
> 
> Gruß maz4




Kannst du diesen Satz auch in DEUTSCH ?! So mit ganzen Wörtern und so???


----------



## maz4 (19. Oktober 2009)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> Kannst du diesen Satz auch in DEUTSCH ?! So mit ganzen Wörtern und so???




oh da hab ich wohl groß und klein - verwechselt Mr. Steinbeiser sollte es 
heißen. 
Wie soll ich das wissen was sa los is ?

ich vermute mal das Teil is korridiert, vieleicht doch oefter naß geworden.

Alles nur vermutung, das kann so viele Faktoren haben 

maz4


----------



## JayPKay (19. Oktober 2009)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> Kannst du diesen Satz auch in DEUTSCH ?! So mit ganzen Wörtern und so???


Krümelkacker



( obwohl ich grundsätzlich deinem Standpunkt beipflichte )


----------



## -=riChi=- (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> zuschlag für richi!
> 
> 
> das rad dazu stand IMMER troken in der wohnung, wurde auch fast nur im sommer gefahen. hat super selten regen gesehen. das lenkerband war ca 8 jahre drauf.  Bin froh das das ding nicht gebrochen ist! wie kommt sowas???



Nun ja.... vielleicht Schweiß. Hände schwitzen nunmal und Feuchtigkeit dringt bekanntlich durch jede Ritze. Zudem ist Körperschweiß salzhaltig welches die Korrosion von Metallen fördert. 
Da fällt mir gerade ein, mein RR hing auch 8 Jahre an der Wand......


----------



## maz4 (19. Oktober 2009)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> Nun ja.... vielleicht Schweiß. Hände schwitzen nunmal und Feuchtigkeit dringt bekanntlich durch jede Ritze. Zudem ist Körperschweiß salzhaltig welches die Korrosion von Metallen fördert. ....




und ich schaetzte mal das das die richtige Prognose is

Gruß maz4


----------



## Der Hofnarr (19. Oktober 2009)

hab ich auch schon gehört, dagegen spricht das an der lenkerposititon, die er am meisten fährt nix zu sehen ist (oben).aber die enden wo er fast nie greift, sogut wie nicht mehr existent sind. vielleicht wars ne opferanode für die titangabel? geht das ohne nen vernünftigen elektrolyten? wie gesagt, eher pupstrockene umgebung


----------



## maz4 (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon gehört, dagegen spricht das an der lenkerposititon, die er am meisten fährt nix zu sehen ist (oben).aber die enden wo er fast nie greift, sogut wie nicht mehr existent sind. vielleicht wars ne opferanode für die titangabel? geht das ohne nen vernünftigen elektrolyten? wie gesagt, eher pupstrockene umgebung




na das seh ich aber anders so wie ich das seh greift er doch am meisten an den enden, aber lass ma ich bin kein Rennradfahrer und vieleicht is er ein Profi?

Gruß maz4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eispickel (20. Oktober 2009)

Bist Du denn des Wahnsinns?  Erst lässte dich hier ewich nich blicken und dann veranstalteste hier - im MTB Forum - nen Quiz wo die Lösung nen Rennradlenker is   ... ich hab sowas bisher nur aus der Ferne gesehen ....  Konnte daher also gar nich lösen 

Zurück zum Thema ... sollte es zu massiven Schweißabflüssen aus dem Handbereich gekommen sein, so ist nach den Gesetzen der Schwerkraft davon auszugehen, dass die Brühe nach unten gelaufen ist und sich dort gesammelt hat. 

Das gezeigte Ergebnis wäre also demzufolge nur logisch ... da ich mit solcherlei Technik bisher keinerlei Erfahrungen gesammelt habe kann ich dazu leider nicht mehr beitragen ... viel Spaß beim weitergrübeln ... wir sehen uns


----------



## souldriver (20. Oktober 2009)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> wie kommt sowas???


Ich tippe auf Evolution.
Organismen oder Dinge, die sich von Durchsetzungsvermögen, Struktur, Form oder Anwendung als ungeeignet erweisen, verschwinden mit der Zeit.


----------



## Boerge (20. Oktober 2009)

@Hofnarr: Ich würde mal die Sendeleistung deines WLAN-Routers etwas drosseln...


----------



## Der Hofnarr (20. Oktober 2009)

hey souldriver! danke nochmal für den rahmen. hier das versprochene bild! fährt sich super, müsste ich eigentlich mal im harz probefahren - damit gehts bergab bestimmt a bisserl schneller als mit dem kleinen blauen.


----------



## souldriver (20. Oktober 2009)

Na fein, dass die Möhre doch nicht auf dem Schrottplatz gelandet ist. Freut mich, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## twobeers (22. Oktober 2009)

Näheres  hier

Twobeers


----------



## Reini65 (2. November 2009)

Die Marke wird mir immer sympathischer  




Reini65


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. November 2009)

Hallöchen ,

Ich wollte mal die Frage in die Runde werfen, ob jemand zufällig einen E-Type Umwerfer in der Ecke zu liegen hat um ihn mir mal kurzweilig für Vermessungszwecke zu Verfügung zu stellen kann.

Modell ist egal, er sollte nur nicht verbogen sein und die Platte dabei haben 

 Kuka


PS: So nen 'N' twentyniner ist mal wirklich ne schicke Sache


----------



## checkb (2. November 2009)

Reini,

auch das noch. 

checker*6568*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (2. November 2009)

Sagt Kalle auch mal Nein?


----------



## Der Hofnarr (3. November 2009)

Tausche gebrauchte xtr sattelstütze 26,8 gegen 26,6. Ihr könnt mir auch ne xt in 26,6 anbieten, dann kannste ja noch 5 taler oder nen xt umwerfer 28,8 Tp (älteres modell) drauflegen , außer die xt wär nos.
länge 330mm (ist ungekürzt) ich brauche min 300(wenn deine schon abgesägt ist...)


----------



## basti242 (3. November 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> PS: So nen 'N' twentyniner ist mal wirklich ne schicke Sache



Ich hab den Blödsinn noch nie verstanden. Ein Crosser mit Federweg. Toll 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## twobeers (3. November 2009)

Wer noch mitkommen möchte in die Brauerei, möge sich bitte melden. (siehe hier)

Twobeers


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (4. November 2009)

Vier Tage nicht online und schon wird ne Gute-Nacht-Geschichte daraus:

Ich wollt mal ganz doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sagen für die tatkräftige Unterstützung, mich wieder online zu kriegen.

Und das kam so:
Sonnabend Nacht tauchte ein Stromausfall die Landschaft in herrliches Mondlicht.  Und dummerweise unsere Geräte für einen Verbindungsaufbau in die Außenwelt in den Teersumpf des Vergessens. 

Soll heißen, weder Telefon noch Internet funktionierte. Das ausbleibende Leuchten der LED am Modem ließ vermuten, dass der Fehler dort liegen würde. 

Am Montag im T-Punkt wurden die Augen der wirklich freundlichen Mitarbeiterin groß: "Das hat aber lange gehalten. Das ist doch schon uralt." Hm, tja, keine Ahnung, was weiß denn ich?! Der Anblick der heutigen Geräte (die heißen jetzt (...) ja auch Speedport) ließ mich jedoch an den Unterschied zwischen den Communicators der Kirk & Co-Besatzung im Gegensatz zu denen zwanzig Jahre später denken. Auf alle Fälle sollte mir ein Speedport zwei Tage später zugeschickt werden (mit kostenfreiem Versand! zur Miete für 2 EUR den Monat (130 EUR hätte ich auch ausgeben können, wenn ich mir das Teil gekauft hätte)); und daran gibt es auch keinen Hacken: "Manchmal meinen wir es auch gut. Äh, MEISTENS!").

Ein neuer Splitter verließ schon mal mit mir den T-Punkt, "damit wenigstens wieder das Telefon funktioniert". Tat es aber nicht. 

Der erste Anruf (per Funktelefon) in der Störungsstelle erfolgte; ich sollte zurückgerufen werden. 

Ein Rundumschlag in Sachen "wer kann mir zur Überbrückung büddebüdde ein Modem leihen?!" löste eine Fahrt bei Nacht und Regen gen Illu aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei der gehetzten Rückfahrt (ich wollte ja noch die S-Bahn zurück kriegen) rief dann die Telekom zurück: "Können Sie mich später nochmal anrufen? Wie? Sie haben gleich Feierabend? Na ok, dann halt jetzt... aber nicht wundern, warum ich so keuche!" Na ja, daraufhin meinte er dann doch, dass mich ein Kollege 30 min später anrufen wird.

Hat er aber nicht.

Das Modem brachte auch keine Besserung. (Vllt hab ichs auch einfach nicht hingekriegt.)

In der Nacht rief ich dann noch einmal die Störungsstelle an, bekam einen netten jungen Mann ans Ohr, der mir antwortete, dass die Kollegen wohl festgestellt hätten, dass es _nicht _an meinen Geräten liegen würde.

Am nächsten Morgen sagten die mir von der Störungsstelle, dass das Telefon nun wieder funktionieren würde. 
- "Wie? Was? Äh, nein, das ist immer noch tot." 
- "Aber ich habe Sie gerade angerufen."
- "Nein, haben Sie nicht."
- "Ich werde es noch einmal tun, bis gleich."
Das Telefon klingelte _nicht_. Dafür mein Funktelefon:
- "Sie haben Recht, jetzt war besetzt."
Die Devise hieß nun: ""Wir schicken Ihnen einen neuen Splitter und einen neuen NTBA, könnte sogar schon am Mittwoch da sein."

Am Dienstag holte ich mir nach einem Auskotzgespräch mit dem Mann am Telefon aus Berlin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




einen neuen NTBA vom T-Punkt: "Der funktioniert auch nicht mehr? Sie hat es aber voll erwischt, was?!"

Der NTBA half aber auch nicht. 

Störungsstelle: "Ich mess mal eben durch.... Ja bis zum NTBA kann ich einwandfrei durchmessen. Es muss an ihren Geräten liegen."
- "Ich hab hier einen Teledat USB 2 a/b..."
- "[...] Den supporten wir nicht mehr, der ist zu alt."
Letztendlich hat sie mich kostenfrei zu der Endgeräteabteilung durchgestellt, wo mir vier Mal erklärt wurde, dass meine Versicherung den Neuwert ersetzen würde ich und doch nicht diese 90 EUR (bzw. die 2 EUR Miete) für das neue Gerät bezahlen solle. 

Jedenfalls kam ich dadurch darauf, dass das Modem, dass in Wills Rucksack auf mich wartete, nicht mehr benötigt wurde. Nevertheless: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Am Mittwoch trudelte der Speedport von der magentahaften Firma ein. Die Zustellerin durfte ein Kreuzchen bei "verweigert" machen, denn JPK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kam mir entgegen und konnte mir mit einem aushelfen. Eine Fahrt nach Berlin rein und wieder raus später hockte ich wieder vor der endlosen Kabelei an der Wand und stöpselte ein und aus und ein und aus und drückte und schaltete an und wusste nicht, was der Satz in der Bedienungsanleitung bedeuten sollte, dass ich mit meinem Anschluss noch ein weiteres Gerät benötigen würde (den Wandler!). 

Störungsstelle: "Mein Kollege sagte mir, dass Sie für eine Online-Verbindung keinen Wandler benötigen." Na das ist doch schon mal was.

Die Fehlermeldung auf dem Bildschirm wollte und wollte dennoch nicht weichen, aber egal, dieses orangefarbene Lichtchen sagte mir etwas anders: ICH WAR ONLINE! 

Ja.. also.. bin wieder da.. kann am WP teilnehmen und so.. Telefon funktioniert noch nicht, aber auch da ist schon Hilfe im Anmarsch. 

Also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! Auch an die üblichen Verdächtigen der sonnigen Oskarse, die meine SMSes und Mails rauf und runter beantwortmeten!

Morgen kommt dann NTBA Nummer 3....


----------



## grege (5. November 2009)

Oh Gott, vier Tage ohne Verbindung zum Rest der Welt (= ohne Internet). Ich würde da glaube ich eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (11. November 2009)

heute fertig geworden 
man macht das ding laune

übersetzung ist jetzt 32:14 - vielleicht bleibts so, oder halt 32:15. 
2:1 is zu lahm für meinen neuen wohnort :/









bilder nur aus der näheren umgebung - werd mir mal n schönen sonnigen tag und n angebrachteren ort für ne fotosession suchen.


----------



## schotti65 (11. November 2009)

Kante- und Baumhopsen nahe der Krone,
oder anders;
üben auf dem Weg zu einer Biereinladung 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggSkkU8pNhU"]YouTube- 091111Gwood[/ame]


----------



## Reini65 (11. November 2009)

Sehr schön ich fang schon mal an zu sparen.
Übrigens noch 50 Tage bis ultimo.

Reini65


----------



## kuka.berlin (11. November 2009)

meine Fresse schotti, jetzt gehts ja ab


----------



## mr proper (11. November 2009)

Schotti, ick muß mal sagen sehr pornös, sieht richtig jut aus. Und die Musikalische Untermalung is wirklich geil, vor allem mit dem kurzen Zwischensegment von sec26-sec31 Dazu noch das dämliche Grinsen und Endposition nach der Kante, hab gut gestaunt und trotzdem gelacht.
Bitte mehr solcher geiler kleiner Schmankerl.


ED:
Habs mir jetz bestimt noch 6mal anjeschaut
Vielen dank für diese herlichen Bauchschmerzen selten so jelacht. Schönen Abend


----------



## mr proper (11. November 2009)

Ach und Rocks geile Kiste. Wirklich verdamt schön aufgebaut.
Da kommen Errinerungen hoch, warum nur war ich so blöd diesen Schatz weg zu geben?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (11. November 2009)

Schotti, saucool! 
Da könnte man glatt die Bilder der Spinner im öden British Columbia vergessen! (EOFT)

Zwei Mal saucool gemacht: Schlüsselstellen gemeistert (sieht total easy aus?!) und auch noch so unterhaltend festgehalten/zusammen geschnippelt/aufbereitet!


----------



## checkb (11. November 2009)

Schön geschwuckt uff der Krone.   

checker*6568*


----------



## schotti65 (12. November 2009)

Es geht weiter - heut hab ich mir zwo Bier verdient !
Und kann endlich auch mal wieder sagen: war ganz einfach, man muss sich nur trauen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz34Vam3o68"]YouTube- 091112 KÃ¶penick Halbkugel[/ame]

(Für Interessierte: ich hab im nahen Gebüsch, direkt hinter der _grossen_ Halbkugel, ein paar Holzbretter verschiedener Länge deponiert, die mir das Anfreunden mit dem Runterfahren erheblich erleichtert haben)


----------



## meesta (12. November 2009)

Ick dachte Du fährst dort im Kreis und überlistest die Physik, aber nee einfach nur rüberbratzen

ciao vom meesta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (12. November 2009)

Nach der Händelchen Barockmusik im GWood, auch diesmal wieder knallhart die Umgebung verarbeitet und folgerichtig den Sozialistischen Realismus für die Untermalung gewählt. 

Das Peter-Thema, das Wolf-Thema und das Vogel-Thema habe ich herausgehört. Schön, wenn mal jemand mit wirklicher Liebe und Leidenschaft für Musik geschmackssichere Bike-Videos gestaltet.


----------



## schotti65 (12. November 2009)

Danke für die Blumen, trotzdem muss es sein:



Will67 schrieb:


> Nach der *Kindersymphonie von Mozart* im GWood...


----------



## Will67 (12. November 2009)

Kein Problem, war mir sowieso nicht sicher. Wollte eine Reaktion.


----------



## rahu (12. November 2009)

... schön gemacht schotti, aber prokofjew ist vielleicht etwas zu schwer für Deinen leichtfüßigen Auftritt ;-)

beste Grüße, RaHu (away ein passendes video rauskramen)


----------



## checkb (12. November 2009)

Zum Feierabend wieder ein schönes Video.  So kann es täglich weitergehen. 

checker*6568*


----------



## basti242 (12. November 2009)

Schönes Video Schotti

Schönes Fahrrad rockz


----------



## PiratPilot (12. November 2009)

Autsch, die arme Federgabel... aber Peter und der Wolf fetzt!


----------



## axl65 (13. November 2009)

Ich bilde mir ein,hier in diesem Thread heute schon mehr Poastings gelesen zu haben???

axl


----------



## schotti65 (13. November 2009)

Ich auch.
Ich habe so langsam den Eindruck, die Moderation hier ist nicht so neutral, wie Sie sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (13. November 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Ich habe so langsam den Eindruck, die Moderation hier ist nicht so neutral, wie Sie sein sollte.



Des gleichen Eindrucks kann ich mich auch nicht erwehren.
Was um so betrüblicher ist,weil eben dieser Thread mal extra dafür erfunden wurde sich Sachen zu sagen,natürlich unter Einhaltung der Forumsregeln,auch wenn dies dem einen oder anderen nicht ganz so gefällt.

axl


----------



## checkb (13. November 2009)

War mein Posting was hier gelöscht wurde.

chica*B*


----------



## Eispickel (13. November 2009)

Ich vermisse den Kindergartenabstimmknopf ...


----------



## Anto (14. November 2009)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Autsch, die arme Federgabel... aber Peter und der Wolf fetzt!



*Minute 1:15 *  Sieht im Video unter Zeitlupe ganz schön verbogen aus. 
Ich wäre da sicher übern Lenker geflogen


----------



## Grobi80 (14. November 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> War mein Posting was hier gelöscht wurde.
> 
> chica*B*




was war das denn für ein Posting?????


----------



## meesta (14. November 2009)

es war so wichtig, dass geheime Mächte diesen einfach löschten!






Und wie immer sang und klanglos ohne Begründung u.ä. aber vielleicht wurde ja auch nur verschoben

Die Macht des Saftes sei mit Euch


ciao vom meesta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (16. November 2009)

Endlich - _must have_ beim Discounter :


----------



## fad faxe (16. November 2009)

Sind das Freeridesocken mit Strickprotektoren?


----------



## schotti65 (16. November 2009)

Das sind _rote_ Freeridesocken


----------



## Anto (16. November 2009)

Thromboseschtrapz für Freerider "wenn Er und Sie zu Sache gehen" aus der Collection 2010 - kam kürzlich erst ein Artikel in der Apotheken-Umschau darüber. Seien aber nicht zu empfehlen und sind im Langzeittest durchgefallen. Bei _Tragekomfort im Sommer_ gab es z.B. 0 Punkte oder so. Habs nur überflogen...


----------



## schotti65 (16. November 2009)

Die _Apotheken-Umschau_???


----------



## marcel_73 (16. November 2009)

wer den viktoria-wasserfall  H O C H ! ! !  fahren will, der hat auch die apotheker-umschau im abo


----------



## timtim (16. November 2009)

marcel_73 schrieb:


> wer den viktoria-wasserfall  H O C H ! ! !  fahren will, der hat auch die apotheker-umschau im abo



ah, das war das stichwort !
das "maß der dinge" mal im bild 





tim²


----------



## Will67 (16. November 2009)

also ich könnte mit diesen Farben nicht arbeiten!


----------



## souldriver (17. November 2009)

Mutierte Königspinguine?


----------



## JayPKay (18. November 2009)

Schätzchen, wat is nur mit dem Forum los? 

An allen Ecken und Enden wird auf einander eingehackt. Ob Rumgezeter beim DHB, Nachtride gegen N8ride, Longtravel-Flieger gegen Strumpfhosenträger, oder der ständige Kleinkrieg gegen den Mod.

Vieleicht nehm ich das auch nur so wahr, aber sind doch ein paar Dinge die mir 'n bissl aufn Sack gehn. Gibt natürlich auch Gegenbeispiele wie "ein Licht für Schnegge", wo der gute Geist des Forums noch in voller Blüte steht.

Also vieleicht mal drüber nachdenken. Ick betreib das Hobby weils mir Spaß macht. Dit Leben is teilweise schon Kacke genug, da brauch ich nich auch noch das ständige Gejammer wenn ich hier ins Forum schau.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (18. November 2009)

Ick hab alle lieb und mein Leben ist nicht Kacke.


----------



## Rene76 (18. November 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Schätzchen, wat is nur mit dem Forum los?
> 
> An allen Ecken und Enden wird auf einander eingehackt. Ob Rumgezeter beim DHB, Nachtride gegen N8ride, Longtravel-Flieger gegen Strumpfhosenträger, oder der ständige Kleinkrieg gegen den Mod.
> 
> ...


 da gebe ich dir voll recht!


----------



## axl65 (18. November 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Schätzchen, wat is nur mit dem Forum los?
> 
> An allen Ecken und Enden wird auf einander eingehackt. Ob Rumgezeter beim DHB, Nachtride gegen N8ride, Longtravel-Flieger gegen Strumpfhosenträger, oder der ständige Kleinkrieg gegen den Mod.
> 
> ...



Hi Jay,

in einem Punkt gebe ich Dir völlig recht,ein wenig mehr Gelassenheit wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht für dieses Forum.
Allerdings ist ist dieses Forum auch dazu da,gewisse Sachen zu klären.
In einem muss ich Dir allerdings widersprechen,wenn der Mod hier Zoff hat,dann hat er gerüttelt Maß Anteil daran.Von einem Kleinkrieg gegen den Mod zu sprechen halte ich für übertrieben,Krieg ist etwas anderes.
Jedoch muss man sicherlich nicht immer alles hinnehmen,vor allen Dingen von jemandem,der sich selbst für wichtiger hält als er ist.
Dieses Forum lebt nunmal von seinen Usern und wenn einer da ein Problem hat,dann kann er dies hier auch klären.
Natürlich muss in jedem Fall die Form gewahrt werden!!!
Wir sind ja hier alles keine pubertierenden Jünglinge mehr,sondern mitunter Eltern von schon erwachsenen Kindern. 

axl


----------



## mr proper (18. November 2009)

Ick bin och allet andre als Unglücklich, weil ick die Boardende Oberfreeridedownhillschwucke bin.
Und weil ich och alle lieb hab,
uuuuund weil ich jetz n richtiger ROCKNROLLA werd
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3UroAqFY74"]YouTube- ROCKNROLLA (15) **[/ame]


----------



## checkb (18. November 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> Ick bin och allet andre als Unglücklich, weil ick die Boardende Oberfreeridedownhillschwucke bin.
> Und weil ich och alle lieb hab,
> uuuuund weil ich jetz n richtiger Rockn Rolla werd



Da nimmt man den Piepel einmal mit zum Boarden und er dreht gleich durch. 

checker*6568*


----------



## rahu (18. November 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> Ick hab alle lieb und mein Leben ist nicht Kacke.


 

hach schätzchen, mein leben ist auch nicht kacke im gegenteil ich meine immer das beste daraus zu machen. alle lieb habe ich grundsätzlich nicht, halte mich aber für durchaus tolerant. machmal ist es eben zuviel und da muss auch mal eine spitze raus.

@unsaxl trifft es ganz gut -> etwas mehr gelassenheit (vor allem beim gemütlichen n8ride )

beste grüße, rahu (gerade feierabend trotzdem glücklich  und gleich auf meinem eigenen NxRide)


----------



## factoryltd (22. November 2009)

Neulich in freier Wildbahn ... ich brauch Bergrunter garnicht bremsen


----------



## Anto (24. November 2009)

Da war der Downhill noch mit Action geladen und den Zuschauern wurde was geboten. Heute wird ja nur noch der Federweg erhöht... Ab min. 5 gibts auch Treppen, quasi eher mein Style  Man achte auch auf die damalige Vorliebe für Helm, Knieschoner, Strümpfe in Rosa - Farbe der Helden in den 90ern!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre[/ame]


----------



## JayPKay (25. November 2009)

Hab ich schonmal gesehn das Video.
Nur Irre damals. Aber der Style is echt abartig.

Da sagt mir das Bildchen einen Beitrag höher doch mehr zu.
Zwar auch noch verbesserungswürdig, aber immerhin 'n Anfang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_73 (25. November 2009)

das schlimme ist, dass es bei manchen im jahr 2009 trotz 150% mehr federweg immer noch so unbeholfen aussieht


----------



## Boerge (25. November 2009)

Herrlich dieser Bike-Fashionista-Augenkrebs! Nightrides nur durch die Lumineszenz des Trikots erhellt - göttlich!


----------



## Will67 (25. November 2009)

Meine Rede, jeder Sportfreund mit einem letzten Funken Anstand und kritischer Urteilskraft kann dieses Video nur ästhetisch kritisieren. 

Was ist passiert, Schätzchen? Was lief falsch? Ein Mißverständnis? Waren es die Skifahrer? Warum sagen sowas einem die Klassik-Liebhaber nicht? Kann man einerseits die zeitlose Ästhetik eines neonfarbenen Klein Attitude loben, den historischen Daseinszusammenhang aber ausblenden?  

PS: Man hört gelegentlich von Trikotverbrennungen. Zumindestens bei neogrün und pink kann dies ein gangbarer Weg sein, nicht wahr Sunday!?


----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (25. November 2009)

Prima Film. Ab Minute 4:06 gibt es sogar jemanden mit einer Scheibe als Hinterrad im MTB. Und es ist beeindruckend wie gut die Fahrer nach Stürzen abrollen, also ob sie mit dem Hinfallen gerechnet hätten.

Zum Thema Ästhetik: wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war es Anfang der Neunziger praktisch unmöglich, sogenannte "Outdoorklamotten" in anderen Farben als türkis, pink oder gelb zu erwerben. Erst mit der Jahrtausendwende gelangten Kleidungsstücke auf den Markt, die sowohl funktional als auch modisch waren.


----------



## twobeers (25. November 2009)

Auch türkis, pink oder gelb waren seinerzeit Ausdruck der Mode. Mode und Stil sind bekanntlich verschiedene Dinge. Wenn allerdings überall Klamotten mit dem Werbespruch "Draußen zu Hause" im Straßencafé getragen werden, zeigt das nur den gegenwärtigen Einheitsbrei der Mode.

twobeers


----------



## rahu (25. November 2009)

... schätzchen, ich wollte mich noch einmal bei @schotti bedanken. Er hat mir, wie immer, auf seine pragmatische Art den letzten N8Ride gerettet - Danke . Helm ist ein FOX Flux.




das war gebrochen 




das hats gehalten 

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tknauth (25. November 2009)

Ab sofort werden wir ihn nur noch Mc Schotti nennen!

Toni


----------



## Will67 (25. November 2009)

Und er taugt auch als Stil-Ikone. Die zeitlose Eleganz des _kleinen Schwarzen _wusste schon Coco Chanel zu schätzen. 

Und während man im Large Hadron Collider am Europäischen Kernforschungszentrum CERN den neuen Superteilchen auf der Spur ist, wissen wir, dass es Kabelbinder sind, die diese Welt im Innersten zusammenhalten.


----------



## marcel_73 (25. November 2009)

die lösung mit dem helm scheint für uneingeweihte wahrscheinlich beeindruckend- ist aber auch keine kunst, wenn man weiß, dass dr. schotti die kombination  "schlauch plus kabelbinder= ersatz für, äh, alles !" seit mehreren jahren als patentreparaturlösung angemeldet hat


----------



## rahu (25. November 2009)

... schätzchen, jetzt bin aber fertig - wer gibt denn da seinen Erfahrungsbericht zur TinySun ab, tztztztztztz





beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## -=riChi=- (25. November 2009)

rahu schrieb:


> ... schätzchen, jetzt bin aber fertig - wer gibt denn da seinen Erfahrungsbericht zur TinySun ab, tztztztztztz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... und ich dacht schon ich wär der einzige dem das aufgefallen ist....


----------



## Anto (25. November 2009)




----------



## schotti65 (25. November 2009)

Die Werbung ist doch bestimmt schon nen Monat drin...


----------



## Eispickel (25. November 2009)

... das Ding is doch schon uralt .... ist euch noch nicht aufgefallen, dass besagter Herr, seitdem er Werbung für die Jungs macht, ja auch andauernd in Spanien und Frankreich unterwegs ist? Arbeiten tut er da jedenfalls nicht, denn wenn man seine WP Begründungen so durchliest wird man sehen, dass der feine Herr nur zum golfen in den Süden gefahren is 

Kundenberichte lohnen sich halt doch .... 

@rahu: schreib doch mal nen Bericht für Lupine ... beim Marktführer kriegste garantiert so viel Kohle, dass es für die fetten Überseetrips in der business class reicht ...



ED: schaut mal nach, wann ich das Foto in meinem Album hochgeladen hab ... da wars relativ frisch ...


----------



## rahu (25. November 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> ...
> @rahu: schreib doch mal nen Bericht für Lupine ... beim Marktführer kriegste garantiert so viel Kohle, dass es für die fetten Überseetrips in der business class reicht ...


 
... dann rate mal, warum ich im Dezember so viel Zeit zum Biken habe , reicht aber nur bis Januar 

beste Grüße, RaHu (die Betty gestern war natürlich gesponsort)


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (25. November 2009)

rahu schrieb:


> ... schätzchen, jetzt bin aber fertig - wer gibt denn da seinen Erfahrungsbericht zur TinySun ab, tztztztztztz



Das Beste daran ist: dieser Thomas Marx ist gar nicht sunday!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (25. November 2009)

.


----------



## mr proper (25. November 2009)

Las mich raten:
Zu viel Zeit heut abend gehabt?

@ Rahu:


> Menschen, die immer daran denken, was andere von ihnen halten, wären sehr überrascht, wenn sie wüßten, wie wenig die anderen über sie nachdenken.
> 
> Bertrand Russel (1872 - 1970)​


----------



## Altglienicker (26. November 2009)

.


----------



## basti242 (26. November 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Die Werbung ist doch bestimmt schon nen Monat drin...



dank adblock plus nicht gesehen...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. November 2009)

Eispickel schrieb:


> dass besagter Herr, seitdem er Werbung für die Jungs macht, ja auch andauernd in Spanien und Frankreich unterwegs ist? Arbeiten tut er da jedenfalls nicht, denn wenn man seine WP Begründungen so durchliest wird man sehen, dass der feine Herr nur zum golfen in den Süden gefahren is



Ähm - ich sag nur Bellavista GC Huelva, Zaudin GC Sevilla und La Peñaza GC in Saragossa next week ... schon alles ausgeguckt, gibt in der Arbeitswoche mindestens 12 Punkte bei alternativen Sportarten  Evtl. noch einige Punkte für einen Samstags N8ride in Berlin 

Aber so wenig fahre ich nun auch wieder nich - hab mich letzte Woche und diese Woche ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt... Team 3. aktuell.

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## rahu (29. November 2009)

... schätzchen, auch im Herbst sind die brandeburger sandtrails nicht ohne 





schön wars und punkte gab es satt !

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## basti242 (29. November 2009)

das sieht mir aber nicht nach schweren Gerät aus


----------



## rahu (29. November 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> das sieht mir aber nicht nach schweren Gerät aus


 
...ging nicht, ist kein vorbau dran , ich weiss grad gar nicht wo der ist "dumdidum" ...


----------



## basti242 (29. November 2009)

ach da war ja was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (29. November 2009)

Kabelbinder?


----------



## meesta (29. November 2009)

....und hier könnt Ihr Euch Eure Meinung BILDen:

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/11/29/fahrradverbot/student-darf-15-jahre-kein-fahrrad-fahren.html

Wie soll ick da je wieder biken können....


ciao vom meesta


----------



## Macrotron (29. November 2009)

> IronArne schrieb:
> hi, ich bin ein Schüler aus Bayern und mir ist das gleiche passiert, und finde ebenfalls dass es eine unverschämtheit ist!
> ich musste bisher 250 euro Aufbauseminarkosten, 500euro MPU und 45 Sozialstunden ableisten - ge...         hi, ich bin ein Schüler aus Bayern und mir ist das gleiche passiert, und finde ebenfalls dass es eine unverschämtheit ist!
> ich musste bisher 250 euro Aufbauseminarkosten, 500euro MPU und 45 Sozialstunden ableisten



Wahrscheinlich wird der auch eingezogen


----------



## sprotte (1. Dezember 2009)

... nur mal so, hab was Schönes, glaub'ich jedenfalls, für die cracks unter euch gefunden. 

http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/urban-downhill-brazil-helmkamera.html

Viel Spaß und viele liebe Grüße von sprotte


----------



## rahu (1. Dezember 2009)

@sprotte, schön mal wieder was "gravity like" nach den ganzen Tourenberichten 

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## rahu (3. Dezember 2009)

rahu schrieb:


> ... schätzchen, ich wollte mich noch einmal bei @schotti bedanken. Er hat mir, wie immer, auf seine pragmatische Art den letzten N8Ride gerettet - Danke . Helm ist ein FOX Flux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... schätzchen, heute kam ein Päckchen von Fox Deutschland mit dem Ersatzteil . Das halte ich mal für erwähnenswert, eine eMail mit meinem "schaden" - kurze Frage nach meiner Adresse - und schwupps ist der Helm wieder ganz der Alten. Danke dafür.

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (3. Dezember 2009)

Schätzchen, war das wirklich nötig!? War doch alles in Ordnung!

Ich weiß, wen ich, vor die Wahl gestellt, wenn es brenzlig wird, an meiner Seite wissen will: Angus Macgyver oder Fox Deutschland!?


----------



## checkb (5. Dezember 2009)

*Schwucken find ick dufte.*​
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4"]YouTube- Performance[/ame]


----------



## basti242 (5. Dezember 2009)




----------



## fad faxe (6. Dezember 2009)

Mensch checker, wo haste denn den Clip ausgegeraben. Liest der HVA der Brigade etwa heimlich mit?!

Hier was für den geneigten Schwucken- und Fahrtechnikfreund:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_6lSLuwU6Q&feature=related"]YouTube- "Al limite dell'equilibrio".[/ame]


----------



## checkb (6. Dezember 2009)

> Liest der HVA der Brigade etwa heimlich mit?!



Wo mitlesen und was ist ein HVA?

checker


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist HVA = die Hauptverwaltung Aufklärung der Staatssicherheit gewesen... nun ja, vielleicht gibts noch ne andere Erklärung.


----------



## Will67 (7. Dezember 2009)

Ein Kalenderblatt, Schätzchen?



Heute vor einem Jahr im Zittauer:





*7. Dezember 2008 .... und es hat Klonk gemacht.*


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (9. Dezember 2009)

Schätzelchen, es ist toll, n Radladen bei der Hand zu haben. Außer einer spontan erbetenen Schaltungseinstellung gabs noch die ein oder andere Öldusche und Tiefenreinigung (wie verkeimt doch so ne Bremse sein kann)!  Saucool!

Allerdings: Ich fahr erst wieder, wenn der Boden gefroren ist!


----------



## Illuminus (10. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand noch ne Bikelampe für den 25.12?  Brauch noch eine für meinen Anhang  Danke


----------



## grege (10. Dezember 2009)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ich fahr erst wieder, wenn der Boden gefroren ist!


 
Glaub ich nicht. So schnell kanns gar nicht kalt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (10. Dezember 2009)

Hab nen Organspender gefunden, Patient tot


----------



## Altglienicker (11. Dezember 2009)

.


----------



## Eispickel (11. Dezember 2009)

Ohh, ein Bilderrätsel ... eine Schnegge verfolgt einen flüchtenden Mann der gerade den Geburtstagkuchen welcher mit Lampen, Ritzeln, Zügen und allerlei anderem Radkrempel gefüllt is klauen wollte ... ihr auf den Fersen ist die IBC Meute, die bereits in Feierlaune is ... die wollten eigentlich zur Weihnachtstonne und reini is auch dabei - richtig?



ED: Ähnlichkeiten mit hier bekannten Personen sind rein zufällig und nicht beabsichtigt ...


----------



## JayPKay (11. Dezember 2009)

Ganz dolle den herzlichsten Glückwunsch auch von mir!





Schön, dass es dich gibt! 
Auf dass noch viele feine Touren mit dir folgen mögen. 

*mit alkoholfreiem Sekt anstoß*


----------



## basti242 (11. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch

auch zu dem schönen Rätsel


----------



## grege (11. Dezember 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> *mit alkoholfreiem Sekt anstoß*


 
Letztes Jahr gab's ja alkoholfreinen Punsch. 

Führt Schlafdefizit eingentlich zu erhöhtem albernem Forums-Posten?


----------



## Eispickel (11. Dezember 2009)

grege schrieb:


> Führt Schlafdefizit eingentlich zu erhöhtem albernem Forums-Posten?



Wenn ja, dann bin ich ja schon sehr auf Deine Beiträge in der nächsten Zeit gespannt ...


----------



## Pittus (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich höre nie fremden Gesprächen zu 

Glückwunsch Schnegge, allet jute!!!

Pitt


----------



## Bikefreak82 (11. Dezember 2009)

von mir och allet jute... viel spass weiterhin beim biken und darauf das auch du die vorteile von abfahrtstauglichen, großhubigen federweg-besitzenden bikes erkennst... *frechgrins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (12. Dezember 2009)

...mensch Schnegge, auch von mir  weiterhin viel Freude am Biken, viel Glück und Erfolg in allen Lebenslagen, bleib schön gesund und vor allem, so wie du bist.  

Viele liebe Grüße von sprotte.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (12. Dezember 2009)

Wieso kann man keine gifs mehr ins Fotoalbum laden?! Egal; *klickt *auf den Anhang! 

Geburtstagsschlemmereien gibts dann morgen in de Müggelz!


----------



## mr proper (13. Dezember 2009)

Ui Herzlichsten! Hoffe dir wurden viele Wünsche erfüllt,
wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel Glück und....... Ach reicht eigentlich bzw. beinhaltet ja alles andere, einfach nur Glück is glaub ich das größte Geschenk egal wie das nun Jeder deviniert.


----------



## r0ckZ (15. Dezember 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/527701

was gehtn da!? federwege und plaste!


----------



## checkb (15. Dezember 2009)

So langsam verkommt der Kader zu einer marodierenden Bande von Mainstreambikern. Erst der Mod mit Olle in Slowenien und jetzt ein mir Unbekannter Kader in einem der wohl geilsten Singletraillocations Deutschlands.. 

Wenn es so weitergeht, ohje.

checkb

PS: Sieht nach einer spassigen Truppe aus.


----------



## meesta (19. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Schätzchen, heute braucht ein Bekannter aus Berlin deine Unterstützung!!!!
Mein Bekannter Sven ist heute beim Supertalent auf RTL im Finale!!!

http://www.clipfish.de/special/supertalent/video/3184268/supertalent-sven-matti-und-sebastian-whrl/


Anrufen, der hat das verdient!!!!!!!

Danke vom meesta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (20. Dezember 2009)

meesta schrieb:


> Liebes Schätzchen, heute braucht ein Bekannter aus Berlin deine Unterstützung!!!!
> Mein Bekannter Sven ist heute beim Supertalent auf RTL im Finale!!!
> 
> http://www.clipfish.de/special/supertalent/video/3184268/supertalent-sven-matti-und-sebastian-whrl/
> ...




Danke RTL für dieses beschissene TV Programm :kotz:


----------



## meesta (20. Dezember 2009)

@scalpi: dafür gibt es Fernbedienungen....


----------



## Scalpi (20. Dezember 2009)

meesta schrieb:


> @scalpi: dafür gibt es Fernbedienungen....



...die hatte aber meine bessere Hälfte


----------



## Altglienicker (21. Dezember 2009)

.


----------



## schotti65 (23. Dezember 2009)

Gesehen bei Globetrotter für 1,75; wird als Schlüsselanhänger verkauft, kann man aber prima als Reißverschluss-Stopper fürn Rucksack nehmen, wenn mal was längeres oben rausschaut:


----------



## B..G.M... (24. Dezember 2009)

Schotti,
sowas bruche ich nicht.
Der wärmende Glühwein wird vorher in kurzhalsige Thermoflachen umgefüllt, die sind weitestgehend sturzfest und bringen einen tiefen Schwerpunkt im Rucksack und auf dem Trail!

Allen radelnden Damen und Herren hiermit ein Frohe Weihnachtsfest und allzeit runden Tritt!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Anto (24. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr die Petejupp´s Cross Country Racing Gallery schon entdeckt?


----------



## axl65 (24. Dezember 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Petejupp´s Cross Country Racing Gallery schon entdeckt?



Ne Menge Cross Country Fahrer auf einem Haufen,Einzigartig!!!
Das rettet mir das Weihnachtsfest!!!Danke!!!

axl


----------



## twobeers (24. Dezember 2009)

So Jungs, schöne Weihnachten und noch 3 Tage faulenzen...die Tage werden wieder länger, also bis demnächst

Twobeers


----------



## JayPKay (26. Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn du eher selten hier bist: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nadine! 

Es könnte auch sein, dass noch jemand anderes Jeburtstag hat ...also jedem der sich angesprochen fühlt, *alles Gute*! 
Häppie Friereit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (26. Dezember 2009)

Ick wünsche dem Kollegen McSchotti natürlich och allet Jute.

checker6568


----------



## axl65 (26. Dezember 2009)

Jenau,heute hat ja der schottischste Nichtschotte Jeburtstach!!!

*Schotti*,Willkommen im Club der 44er und bei allem watte so machst,bleib Jesund und Munter.
Allet Jute ausse Ostzone!!!

axl


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche den beiden Geburtstagskindern dann mal auch alles Gute!


----------



## Scalpi (26. Dezember 2009)

...unbekannter weise


----------



## -=riChi=- (26. Dezember 2009)

Von mir ooch allet jute zum 18. an Schotti.... Bleib jesund !  


 Man sieht sich.....


----------



## Reini65 (26. Dezember 2009)

@ Schotti meinem _persönlichen_ Dorfnachbar und großen Halbkugelüberfahrer auch von mir alles gute zum Geburstag.

Reini65


----------



## timtim (26. Dezember 2009)

meinem Lieblingsbeifahrer für schwierige(Bike)Situationen ein :
Happy Birthday alter Sack  

freu mich schon auf LP
Tim²


----------



## Anto (26. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Geburtstagsgrüße von der Salzluft- und Silvesterfront  
Treppe testen steht noch aus...;-)


----------



## rahu (27. Dezember 2009)

... wenn auch etwas spät, dafür herzlich, alles gute zum GB , bleibt gesund und fit und lass es weiter freeriden !

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (27. Dezember 2009)

Dankeschön an alle!

Hat Spass gemacht mit euch.
Auf das wir auch im nächsten Jahr viele schöne Trails gemeinsam runterollern.


----------



## sprotte (27. Dezember 2009)

... sorry schotti, hab erst jetzt gelesen.   

Von mir ebenfalls die besten Wünsche zum Purzeltach, viel Gesundheit und noch lange Freude am Biken, viel Erfolg privat+beruflich und immer jenuch power uffe Pedale. 

Allet Jute von sprotte.


----------



## rahu (29. Dezember 2009)

... mensch schätzchen, das geht hier schlag auf schlag.

der @denicoo hatte gestern gb und sein freund @richi hat nichts verraten tztztztztz

von mir herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich, denicoo

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## denicoo (30. Dezember 2009)

ja danke, rahu....

hat mich auch gewundert, sonst tratscht der doch immer alles weiter....


----------



## checkb (30. Dezember 2009)

Na dann allet jute und hoffentlich noch ein paar dufte Wurmrides in 2010.

checker


----------



## mr proper (31. Dezember 2009)

Ey, von mir och viele Grüße zum Geburtstag, an Schotty wie Denicoo.
Bleibt wie ihr Seid und erfüllt euch weiter eure Wünsche und Träume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (31. Dezember 2009)

Weils Thema heut uffn Tisch kam und ich's den Beteiligten nich vorenthalten möchte: Lawinen.
http://www.20min.ch/videotv/?vid=32132&cid=44
rühig mal ohne vorspulen bis zum Ende an sehen.
Mir wird da janz schön mulmig und ich find mal sollte einfach wissen was man tut wen man in Bergen unterwegs is, Sommer wie Winter. Will trotzdem son Quatsch machen, weil ohne Freeride nich geht und Piste fahren jetz schon nervt.

Und weils nix mit Radfahren in BB zu tun hatSry,


----------



## Eispickel (31. Dezember 2009)

Iss schon krass und nich wirklich schön ... ich hab sowas auch mal selbst erlebt - zum Glück nur 20-30sek und danach konnte ich mich ohne fremde Hilfe ausgraben. Bin bei nem Meter Neuschnee in ne Senke gefahren und dann da eingeschlagen. Das Gefühl in diesen Schneemassen begraben zu sein und dann auch noch die richtige Richtung für nach oben zu finden is nich so prickelnd.

Wer ohne Lawinenausrüstung ins Backcountry geht is selbst Schuld. Demjenigen is eh nich mehr zu helfen. Aber selbst das is keine Garantie dafür, dass nix passiert. Jedes Jahr sterben in den Bergen immer wieder selbst voll ausgerüstete und sehr erfahrene Leute. Ein - je nach Wetterlage - mehr oder weniger hohes Risiko fährt immer mit. 

Allerdings gibts nix schöneres als irgendwo in nen tiefverschneiten Hang die first line zu ziehen ... 

Ich mag inzwischen Waldabfahrten sehr gerne ... da is nich nur die Lawinengefahr ganz so hoch wie im freien Gelände sondern das macht auch unheimlich viel Spaß ...


----------



## sprotte (1. Januar 2010)

Hey, prosit Neu-Jahr !!!  
Wünsche allen hier ein frohes und gesundes Neues Jahr, viel Spaß und Erfolg bei allem und weiterhin viel Freude am Biken.

Viele liebe Grüße von sprotte.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (2. Januar 2010)

Hier schneit's und schneit's und schneit's... Und ich muss an diese alte Wintergeschichte denken:

http://www.schmunzelmal.de/Schneeschaufeln.htm


----------



## basti242 (2. Januar 2010)

Schön gelacht...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Januar 2010)

Happy Birthday, Herr 242!


----------



## schotti65 (5. Januar 2010)

Aus diesem thread:



loxa789 schrieb:


> Also mein Highlight war heuer sicher der 09.08. da haben meine Ärzte im LKH Graz eine sehr  gute Arbeit geleistet und mich nach einem Bike Unfall nochmals vorm Rolli bewart. *Habe nun 11 Schrauben, 2 Platten und etwa 12 cm von meinem Wadenknochen in der Lendenwirbelsäule verbaut. Nun sollte der Bruch wieder stabil sein.*  Heute nach der inzwischen 3. Op. habe ich zwar immer noch große körperliche Probleme, die werde ich sicher bald in den Griff bekommen. (sollte ja auch wieder mal arbeiten)
> *Hatte zwar einen Rückenprotektor, der wurde aber beim Sturz zerstört ohne könnte ich sicher nicht mehr gehen.*  Laut Ärzte werd ich wieder biken können, bis dahin ist es aber noch ein langer Weg.
> Wünsche euch allen nachträglich ein Verletzungsfreies 2010.
> 
> lg Loxa789



Alter Schwede... 

(PS: auch Glückwunsch @Basti, nimms nicht als Omen )

ED: ich glaub der war mitm Torque FR unterwegs *schluck*


----------



## BikersLady (6. Januar 2010)

von mir auch alles gute an den Herrn 242! 
Falls meine Glückwünsche aufgrund 
Inaktivität noch erwünscht sind


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. Januar 2010)

Die täglichen Glückwünsche gehen heute an den Herrn Mete - Alles Gute und bleib so, wie Du bist - viele, neue Teile und satte Touren wünscht,

sunday


----------



## basti242 (6. Januar 2010)

Dankeschön, ist erwünscht. 

Glückwunsch Mete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayPKay (6. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch an alle, die sich Glück wünschen!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. Januar 2010)

Ja, das wünsch ich mir auch - DANKE


----------



## JayPKay (7. Januar 2010)

Schatz, zum Glück bin ich Biker.
Ist ja echt ätzend wieviel Anstrengung Stockschwucken kostet.


----------



## checkb (7. Januar 2010)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Schatz, zum Glück bin ich Biker.
> Ist ja echt ätzend wieviel Anstrengung Stockschwucken kostet.



Normal müsste es dafür 10 Punkte die Stunde geben. 

Happy Stockschwuckride, checker


----------



## Reini65 (7. Januar 2010)

@checker Wo bleiben die Äktschenbilder


----------



## maz4 (7. Januar 2010)

Reini65 schrieb:


> @checker Wo bleiben die Äktschenbilder


ich wuerd mal sagen beim Stockschwucken gibts auser Ausdauer nich viel mit äktschn oder gibbet vieleicht doch noch MB Snow Ride mov(i)es, pics ?


----------



## Runterrauf (7. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nich, beim Biken schwitz ich mehr. Und Läufer überholen mich auch noch. Man bin ich Anfänger. Aber watt fürn riesen Spass. 

Grüße an Altglienicker, Willkommen im Streusandbüchsenland (am Pätzer Hintersee)








Hab mir extra noch ne Stirnlampe geholt. Fürs Geheimtraining 




Lutschgardine




Wie nennt man es, wenn sich ein Langläufer über gestreute Wege beschwert: Räumungsklage ... Viel mir nur so ein.


----------



## maz4 (8. Januar 2010)

Runterrauf schrieb:


> Wie nennt man es, wenn sich ein Langläufer über gestreute Wege beschwert: Räumungsklage ... Viel mir nur so ein.



Der ist gut


----------



## checkb (8. Januar 2010)

Ick denke die *ACTION* kommt auf den Bildern von RR gut rüber.

*PURE NATUR, KÖRPER, GEIST UND SEELE.*

Es gibt auch Action die nichts mit S3 und S4 zu tun hat.

Wir sehen uns auf dem Snowtrail, checker

PS: Das Schönste, die Badewanne danach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (8. Januar 2010)

Oh...vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche...aber zum fortschreitenden körperlichen Zerfall muss man mir wirklich nicht gratulieren .


----------



## Anto (8. Januar 2010)

_Der Mete wird, von Jahr zu Jahr
nicht größer, älter oder heller.
Nein! 
Der Mete wird noch schneller!​_
Allet Jute nachträglich!


----------



## maz4 (8. Januar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Oh...vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche...aber zum fortschreitenden körperlichen Zerfall muss man mir wirklich nicht gratulieren .




mete mal ne bescheidene  Frage, ich hab da irgentwas verpast was zum Himmel dist das für ein Antrieb?


----------



## mete (8. Januar 2010)

maz4 schrieb:


> mete mal ne bescheidene  Frage, ich hab da irgentwas verpast was zum Himmel dist das für ein Antrieb?



Das ist ein Retro-Direkt-Antrieb. Er ermöglicht zwei unterschiedliche Übersetzungen. Eine normal beim Vorwärtstreten, die zweite wenn man rückwärts tritt. Das System ist ungefähr 80 Jahre alt und entstand kurz bevor es die ersten Kettenschaltungen gab und war deshalb auch relativ schnell wieder verschwunden:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retro-Direct
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDokr6reWK8"]YouTube- Pierre's retrodirect drive bike, riding the bike[/ame]


----------



## Mitstreiter (8. Januar 2010)

*Heute schon abgesattelt?
*




Aus der Serie  
*Die schönsten Arten aufzumaulen* 
heute:

Die 3 Stufen Seitenstraße:

Verbreitung
Dezember bis März in mittelstark befahrenen Wohngebieten
bei gleichzeitigem Vorhandensein winterlicher Witterung. Ihr
vorgelagert ist die gut gesalzene Hauptverkehrsader auf welche sie 
auch wieder mündet.

Charakteristik
Ihre heimtückische Wiege findet sie in der durch Streusalz naß gefahrenen, meist mehrspurigen, Hauptstraße. Die einzelnen Stufen können unterschiedlich lang sein. Besonders beliebt ist sie in ihrer Ausführung mit Gefälle.

*Stufe 1* - Die Einmündung:
Sattes Latschern an den Pellen verrät dem Pedaleur Wasser in seinem flüssigen
Aggregatszustand. Hier kann fröhlich weiter hochfrequent gekurbelt werden.
Der Übergang zu Stufe 2 ist meist durch zwei keilformige Verengungen des Asphaltbandes zu erkennen. Hier hat der Frostreiter die Qual der Wahl. Links, dem Gegenverkehr gefährlich nah - rechts, dem Fußvolk ins Geläuf. Bald gipfelt der Keil
in einer ausgefranzten Eiskante. Da Ross und Reiter meist mit ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit hindurch pedalieren, sorgt die Masseträgheit für ein sicheres erreichen der 

*Stufe 2* - Die festgefahren Schneedecke:
Hier verrät das leise Knirschen der Pellen festgefahrenen Schnee. Schnell gewinnt man hier vertrauen zum Untergrund, gar Richtungswechsel sind möglich und die gewohnte Reisegeschwindigkeit kann wieder aufgenommen werden. Der Übergang zu Stufe 3 kommt plötzlich und unvermittelt, liegt aber immer ca. 40m vor der nächsten vorfahrtsberechtigten Straße.

*Stufe3* - Die Eisplatte
Hier kulmuliert das Geschehen innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen. In dem Moment, in dem das Auge den Glanz und das Ohr das Verstummen der Reifengeräusche wahrnimmt, ist es meistens schon zu spät für eine Reaktion. Gnadenlos fordert die Schwerkraft ihre leichtsinnigen Opfer. Jetzt heißt es geschmeidig aufs Eis zu gleiten und dann souverän die
sieben Sachen wieder einzusammeln.

Tipp: Wenn sich auf höhe von Stufe 3 eine Trinkhalle befindet, besteht die Möglichkeit
schnell neue Freunde zu finden. Da sach noch einer die Berliner sind nicht hilfsbereit. 

Gratulation den Jubilierten,
gute Besserung den Demolierten
und allen ein frohes Neues zwanzichzehn.

mitstreiter


----------



## mr proper (8. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (9. Januar 2010)

Bei dem Wetter macht sogar laufen spaß, das erste mal das ich nich das Gefühl hab meinen Knien wieder ein Jahr gestohlen zu haben, weil die Gelenke dies mal auch nachher kein bischen schmerzen.:freu:


----------



## factoryltd (10. Januar 2010)

Schätzchen,Schätzchen liegst am Reifen, am Fahrer oder an den Schneemassen aber das vorankommen bei uns hier im Wald sehr sehr schlecht !
Aber das Lichtspiel einzigartig


----------



## Altglienicker (10. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Anto (10. Januar 2010)

Katastrophenalarm im Norden

_...In hohen Schneewehen fuhr sich am Sonntagmorgen ein Personenzug auf der Strecke Stralsund-Pasewalk-Berlin bei Ducherow fest, sagte eine Sprecherin der Deutschen Bahn AG. Das Technische Hilfswerk versuchte am Vormittag, über stark verschneite Feldwege zu den knapp 60 eingeschlossenen Menschen im Zug zu kommen..._ Quelle

*Ausgetrickst Daisy!* Entgegen der Planung bin ich heute früh nicht zum Kaffee zur Oma gefahren! Du kriegst mich nicht nochmal


----------



## mete (11. Januar 2010)

Es ist vollbracht...ich muss basteln....


----------



## Illuminus (11. Januar 2010)

Viel Spaß und bin gespannt 

wann isses fertig morgen? übermorgen? ^^


----------



## Der Hofnarr (11. Januar 2010)

Ne andere Möglichkeit ein Singlespeed zu basteln. Aerospeichen sind gleich inklusive.





Nachden andere hier im Forum erkannt haben: Wenn Schnee liegt kann es glatt sein und Ski eignen sich gut zur Fortbewegung bei Schnee; hier meine Erkenntnis des winters: 1Zoll RR-Reifen fahren sich bei Scheematsch auf Berlins Straßen besser als 2,3Zoll MTB Stollenreifen.


----------



## sprotte (12. Januar 2010)

... wir müssen wohl alle noch ein wenig Radfahren üben und, wer sagt noch mal das Frauen nicht mit dem Rad umgehen können.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX9phXawPc4&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- lady on bike[/ame]


----------



## sirphillmo (12. Januar 2010)

Ob die wohl auch nen bunny hopp kann???


----------



## Scalpi (12. Januar 2010)

...ich werde meiner Süßen mal auch so ein Radl schenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_73 (13. Januar 2010)

> Ob die wohl auch nen bunny hopp kann???


die frage ist doch nicht, OB man etwas kann, sondern WIE LANGE man braucht, um es zu können ! und DIE frau hat den bunny-hop wahrscheinlich nach 40 sekunden mit nem damenrad drauf...


----------



## Eispickel (15. Januar 2010)

Ich musste bei dem Video irgendwie an diesen legendären Reini65 denken ...

[ame="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=58125376"]Video: Wolle Nyvelt riding a Fish von Billabong - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@services/media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@58125376[/ame]


----------



## mr proper (15. Januar 2010)

Wie geil is das den bitte.
Geht aber bestimt ausschließlich im tiefsten Powder.


----------



## checkb (15. Januar 2010)

Traumhaft.  

Ich könnte heulen bei diesen Bildern, ein Traum der fette Powder mit Schneekettenlift.

checkb


----------



## Kompostman (15. Januar 2010)

Gruß aus dem Schnee. Wollte ich nur mal so sagen...


----------



## basti242 (15. Januar 2010)

Schnee haben wir hier auch.


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Januar 2010)

Ach Schätzchen, die Mütze so keck im Nacken das da kein Helm mehr Platz hätte....








Keine Ahnung, wer von Euch Berlinern das ist, das Foto entstand bei der L`Eroica im letzten Jahr.
Wenn der Held das Bild in groß haben möchte soll er mir schreiben.

Alex


----------



## mete (16. Januar 2010)

Sieht aus wie Rob.


----------



## rob (18. Januar 2010)

oha, ein schönes bild. an welcher stelle war das denn bitte? ich kann mich so schlecht erinnern, bei der L'eroica ist mein gehirn meist bei kilometer fünf schon auf standby.



stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ach Schätzchen, die Mütze so keck im Wenn der Held das Bild in groß haben möchte soll er mir schreiben.


wird gemacht und vielen dank :]]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (18. Januar 2010)

Sieht aus wie ne DDR Klickpedale und dann noch ohne Helm


----------



## Pittus (21. Januar 2010)

Schätzchen, wenn du mich suchen solltest. ich bin im Keller bei meinem neuen Spi...   ähh an meinem neuen Werkzeug 





Pitt


----------



## publicenemy (21. Januar 2010)

schätzchen . silikon würde dir nicht schlecht tun


----------



## Der Hofnarr (21. Januar 2010)

das ist aber kein eigenbau, oder? nenn mal ne zahl pitt!


----------



## sprotte (21. Januar 2010)

@pittus: ... sieht ja sehr wissenschaftlich aus.  


Mal kurz zu Spikes.

   Nun haben wir ja schon zwei Tage der totalen Vereisung hinter uns und ich kann und möchte sagen, ich bin von den Spikesreifen (fahre zum ersten Mal mit Spikes) total begeistert. Gerade für solchen Fahranfänger wie mich geben sie eine große Sicherheit. Man fährt wirklich fast wie auf Schienen, selbst vereiste Spurrillen sind kein Problem mehr. Ein Gefahrenpotential stellen auch die vereisten Fahrbahnränder außerhalb Berlins dar. Kaum vorstellbar, wenn man vor einen vorbeibrausenden LKW fällt. Kann sie, gerade bei einem solchen Winter, zur Risikominderung nur empfehlen. 

  Also, in diesem Sinne, eine gute und rutschfreie Fahrt und

  viele liebe Grüße von sprotte, der noch nie so viel Spaß auf dem Eis hatte.


----------



## Macrotron (21. Januar 2010)

Oja seit gestern wären Spikereifen wirklich sehr nützlich. Aber das war ja abzusehen...vorher gings eigentlich erstaunlich gut. 

@Pitt
Wieviel Schlag hat eigentlich nen gut auszentriertes Laufrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (21. Januar 2010)

@Hofnarr
nur ein Drittel von dem was auf HP von Centrimaster (Classic) steht, immer noch ein kleines Vermögen. Genial dieses Teil 
Gibt es z.Z. regelmäßig bei eBay "meins13"ist Hersteller und Verkäufer.
@sprotte 
noch nie so einfach gewesen ein Rad einzuspeichen.
Ist übrigens für mein Alltagsrad, z.Z. mit Spikes 
@Macrotron
0 /10 , aber wenn du das Rad auch mal fahren willst und nicht so einen Zentrierständer hast ist =< 1mm schon Klasse.

Pitt


----------



## Illuminus (21. Januar 2010)

Perfekt für den Winter, kann man bei dir jetzt kostenlos alle krummen laufräder abgeben? ^^


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Januar 2010)

der 2011er new tapered standard


----------



## mr proper (26. Januar 2010)

Wolte ich zwar nich schon immer sagen aber dafür heute ganz besonders hervorheben:

*SCHEI?E IS DIT KALT!!!!* Langsam is nich mehr lustig, bin grad 10min vom Bahnhof nach Hause gelaufen und stand kurz vor ner Nahtoterfahrung. Wo bleibt die Klimaerwärmung wen man sie brauch? Mit dem Müll brauch mir keiner mehr antanzen, in diesem Sinne


----------



## Boerge (26. Januar 2010)

mr proper schrieb:


> Wolte ich zwar nich schon immer sagen aber dafür heute ganz besonders hervorheben:
> 
> *SCHEI?E IS DIT KALT!!!!* Langsam is nich mehr lustig, bin grad 10min vom Bahnhof nach Hause gelaufen und stand kurz vor ner Nahtoterfahrung. Wo bleibt die Klimaerwärmung wen man sie brauch? Mit dem Müll brauch mir keiner mehr antanzen, in diesem Sinne



In jedem RocknRolla steckt halt och nen Emo... 

BTW: Ich laufe jetzt jeden Tag ne Stunde zur Arbeit und zurück - und weeste watt: Du hörst im Park tatsächlich Vögel zwitschern - wie machen die ditt eijentlich mit die Kälte als quasi Obdachlose...?!?


----------



## mod31 (26. Januar 2010)

...habe gleich 17km Heimweg von der Arbeit vor mir! kann ja heiter werden In Berlin jetzt schon zwischen -15 und -18 ... bis unter -20 sollens diese Nacht werden


----------



## mr proper (26. Januar 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> In jedem RocknRolla steckt halt och nen Emo...
> 
> BTW: Ich laufe jetzt jeden Tag ne Stunde zur Arbeit und zurück - und weeste watt: Du hörst im Park tatsächlich Vögel zwitschern - wie machen die ditt eijentlich mit die Kälte als quasi Obdachlose...?!?


Globe dit issn Systembug, bzw. hatt da die Parkverwaltung einfach jepennt und die falsche CD in Player jelecht. Aber so jefiederte Teile seh ick grad och jeden morgen, bei den Viechern kann ick mir dit allerdings jut erklären wie die dit aushalten, die ham nämlich beim Klamottenkauf nich jespart und tragen bunte Overolls von Burton. Laufe nämlich jeden Tach hier vorbei




Kuschelrock oder RMB hätt ich ja beser gefunden, von mir aus auch Soul und obwohl ich definitiv kein verächter von anständigem Punk bin is mir Emo mir dan doch zu skuriel, und so gar nich ich. Außerdem ham die so enge Hosen an, zusammen mit den vorwiegend Schwarzen Klamotten passt dit dan doch eher zu andern Leuten.


----------



## denicoo (26. Januar 2010)

Bei mir am Fenster sinds bereits -19,7 aber wohl eher mehr....

Die Vögel hab ich heute auch singen gehört..irgendwie komisch????


----------



## Macrotron (26. Januar 2010)

Kälte geht eigentlich irgendwie kann man sich immer warmstrampeln. Aber dieses schei*** Eis.  
Erstaunlich finde ich das man hier und da vereinzelt Studenten uffm Diamantrad sieht mit Alltagskleidung da würde mir sonste was abfrieren.


----------



## machero (27. Januar 2010)

Es schneit wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macrotron (27. Januar 2010)

Oja und das nicht zu knapp ich dachte es ist damit vorbei. 
Nachhause fahren ebend war lustig. Man wusste oha unter dem Schnee ist überall Eis aber was man nicht sieht man einen nicht heiß. So war das fahren wie ein Ü-Ei mit 20km/h (man war schneller wie die Autos)


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (27. Januar 2010)

Schätzchen, es ist so bemerkenswert schneewindig und weiß da draußen, dass auch ich dir dies mitteilen muss.

Die Autos brettern aber nach wie vor die Straßen entlang, heißt, zumindest vorhin konnte man (auf den Straßen) normal fahren.


----------



## Reini65 (29. Januar 2010)

Nur für Schotti


----------



## Phil81 (29. Januar 2010)

War schon gespannt ob es vieleicht vergessen wird


----------



## factoryltd (31. Januar 2010)

Schätzchen, Schätzchen heute im Strandbad Müggelsee - junger Mann hier ist Fahradfahren verboten auch auf dem See das Brzirksamt hätte es verboten
Sonnenstich die Leute


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (31. Januar 2010)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Schätzchen, Schätzchen heute im Strandbad Müggelsee - junger Mann hier ist Fahradfahren verboten auch auf dem See das Brzirksamt hätte es verboten
> Sonnenstich die Leute



Echt jetzt?

Lass dich trösten: Es war eh sackanstrengend, über den See zu fahren! 




(Im Hintergrund unsere Zieletappe: Das Strandbad)


----------



## Will67 (1. Februar 2010)

Schätzchen, ich habe mal wieder einen Eintrag für die MacGyver Hall Of Fame.

Auf der Abfahrt von El Pilar nach Santa Cruz zeigte sich Onkel Jimbo mal wieder von seiner divenhaften Seite und entschloss sich, einen Kurbelarm abzuwerfen. Der resultierende Sturz endete einigermaßen glimpflich, in einem Busch und nicht auf einem Stein, was auf La Palma gar nicht so einfach zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Was macht MacGyver mit einem abgebrochenem Kurbelarm auf dem Trail? Er fixiert ihn mit Holz und Gurten! 

Die Funktion für die folgenden 400hm auf Rumpelpiste war damit wiederhergestellt. 












Neumodische FSA-Kurbeln mit BB30-Standard sind auf einsamen Inseln ein seltenes Gut und so sah es beinahe nach Totalschaden aus, aber im zweiten Teil wurde die Lösung dann noch weiter verfeinert! So viel sei verraten (Patent pending!)


----------



## Will67 (2. Februar 2010)

_Extremsport pur! Zur Fahrt auf den Nanga Parbat oder den noch gefährlicheren K2 braucht man das Felsenrad. Wieso funktioniert es nach dem Herzrhythmus der Gemüse? Für die olympischen Leistungen im Hochgebirgsradsport bedeutet es die Wende. Die selbstdenkende Nabe und der rotblinkende Spezial-Sensor sind Patente des Erfinders Dr. h.c. Hartmut Harr. Dr. h.c. Harr (Helge Schneider) präsentiert ein "Fahrrad für Gipfelstürmer"._

http://www.dctp.tv/sport-muss-sport-bleiben/helge-schneider-extremsport-pur-das-felsenrad


----------



## Will67 (2. Februar 2010)

Schätzchen, einen habe ich noch!




Phil says six more weeks of winter!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqOJ4bZT668"]YouTube- Raw Video: Six More Weeks? Phil Makes His Pick[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWmbuKSWLDE"]YouTube- Weather Prediciton From Groundhog Day[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eispickel (2. Februar 2010)

Danke Will .... endlich mal nen richtiger Winterpokal und nicht so nen Pseudowinterschei**  .... ich finde es immernoch


----------



## mr proper (3. Februar 2010)

Kann eigl. Irgend wer aus BB mit nem Kite umgehen???

Sowas zu kaufen bringt ja nur Punkte wen einem jemand die Grundlagen Zeigt beim Boarden und Radfahren gibs genug Leute Aber wer kennt jemand der sowas macht.
Mir spukt schon seit mehreren Jahren im Kopf rum Das irgend wan mal zu lernen, weiß auch nich warum aber is hald schon immer son kleiner Traum und zur Zeit gibs nix was mich davon abhält Träume wahr werden zu lassen. Außer ab und an der Kontostand

Zeit könnte man damit aber mal sowas von Geil über die Felder Rocken.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhIlG_sgj7M&feature=related"]YouTube- Best Snowkiteclip ever (Entrophy)[/ame]
Und im Sommer Hätte man auch spaß wenn man n Job an der Küste übergeholfen bekommt.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB889lZd4WM&feature=PlayList&p=CA2A59A1AB8E7F10&index=4&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL"]YouTube- Aaron Hadlow Pro Model 2009[/ame]


----------



## basti242 (3. Februar 2010)

Hey Propper, 

Schmette hat so ein Ding. Der rockt aber gerade das Zillertal...

Wäre natürlcih ne Ansage damit über BBs Felder zu fliegen...


----------



## mr proper (3. Februar 2010)

Goil, der wird erst mal beläßtigt wenn er wieder da is. Hab heut mal n bischen rumgesucht und n Schein is wohl locker weg für einmal alles.
Allso erst mal abwarten was die Joblage so sagt, hab ja noch n andres Sparziel zum Jahresende Aber der kann vlt erst mal erzählen was man alles brauch. Und denk mal das steuern von so nem Teil sollte auch erst mal erprobt werden.


----------



## Eispickel (6. Februar 2010)

Hey Schätzchen, also wenn Du glaubst, dass Du auf die Tour so bei unserem nächsten Ausritt mitkommst dann kannste das aber ganz wieder schnell vergessen ...





*Quelle: Tagesspiegel, Ort: Torstraße in Berlin*


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2010)

Endlich brauche ich mich von Boerge nicht mehr hänseln lassen, dass ich auf Kinderrädern herumfahre.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (7. Februar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Endlich brauche ich mich von Boerge nicht mehr hänseln lassen, dass ich auf Kinderrädern herumfahre.....



Die Blöße auf einem "Jugendlicher-Leichtsinn-Bike" gesehen zu werden hast du dir doch bis jetzt nie gegeben...


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Die Blöße auf einem "Jugendlicher-Leichtsinn-Bike" gesehen zu werden hast du dir doch bis jetzt nie gegeben...



Du hast Dich ja schon über mein Lieblingscannondale lustig gemacht, das hat mich in meiner Entwicklung sehr gestört..


----------



## Boerge (7. Februar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Du hast Dich ja schon über mein Lieblingscannondale lustig gemacht, das hat mich in meiner Entwicklung sehr gestört..



 Jederzeit und gerne! Ich hoffe, das Neue fährt sich nicht so ..., sagen wir mal: exkrementisch... Die Farbe ist ein Traum.


----------



## Anto (7. Februar 2010)

hust 

Wer höher steigt, fällt tiefer!


----------



## Boerge (7. Februar 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> hust
> 
> Wer höher steigt, fällt tiefer!



Danke Anto! Ich war schon tief am Grübeln, wo denn genau ich dem Mete das Leben versaut hab...


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Danke Anto! Ich war schon tief am Grübeln, wo denn genau ich dem Mete das Leben versaut hab...



Als eisenharter Mod fortwährend lieber Boerge....fortwährend!


----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (10. Februar 2010)

Geschätztes Schätzchen,

wenn Du mangels SPD-Pedalen an deinem Fahrradfahrgerät schon immer Schwierigkeiten hattest, Bierflaschen zu öffnen, sei Dir dieses Anbauteil empfohlen:






Eine schöne Woche,

dein Sonderzeichenbeauftragter


----------



## elwoodblues23 (10. Februar 2010)

Ach Schätzchen,
dabei haben wir es nur einmal zusammen in den Harz geschafft und dann gehst Du im winterlichen Berlin den Weg alles Irdischen. 

Kettenstrebe





gegenüberliegende Seite


----------



## Macrotron (10. Februar 2010)

sowas suckt


----------



## checkb (15. Februar 2010)

Einer der schönsten Kaffeeklatsch Punkte in Berlin ist leider nur noch ein Haufen Asche.






Müggelzkiosk am Samstag. 

checker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffle (15. Februar 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Einer der schönsten Kaffeeklatsch Punkte in Berlin ist leider nur noch ein Haufen Asche.
> 
> Müggelzkiosk am Samstag.



Huch!  Der muß noch warm sein, am letzten Samstag stand der doch noch


----------



## Will67 (15. Februar 2010)

Schade. 

Und manchmal, aber nur manchmal, wünscht man dem Turm solch einen Abgang mit Schrecken, damit er endlich aus seiner Zwischenweltexistenz befreit wird. 

Aber das habe ich nicht gesagt, Schätzchen.


----------



## Altglienicker (15. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Runterrauf (15. Februar 2010)

Jetzt gibts keine Musik mehr da oben, jetzt müssn wa wieder den Piepmätzen lauschen. Sowas.


----------



## Fabu82 (15. Februar 2010)

Oha ,dass war es dann wohl mit den kleinen Päuschen zwischendurch.
Ich denke nicht das der Schuppen wieder aufgebaut wird.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## mr proper (16. Februar 2010)

Endlich mein Winter is gerettet
Morgen gehts los.


Stolem schrieb:


> Cross Country Snowboarding:
> 
> YouTube- Cross Country Snowboarding


----------



## Grobi80 (16. Februar 2010)

mr proper schrieb:


> Endlich mein Winter is gerettet
> Morgen gehts los.




schön gelacht......

wie kann mann denn auf so eine schei55e kommen?


----------



## mr proper (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab heut irgend wie meinen großzügigen, deswegen würd ich mich bereit erklären noch n par mittelschwere Bremsen bei mir aufzunehmen, um sie aus irgend nem Keller oder Regal vorm Verroten zu bewahren.
PM wenn wer noch sowas rumliegen hat und abgeben würde


----------



## Anto (23. Februar 2010)

Schätzchen, es ist die Sehnsucht nach dem Sommer!

Ich vermisse den Geruch von Staub, Schweiß und Tannengrün auf meiner Haut. Und den sandigen Geschmack meiner Trinkflasche oder einer aufgewühlten Staubwolke, die noch lange und tief in der Nase stecken wird. Und ich vermisse besonders die schwüle Hitze im Dickicht einer brandenburgischen Kiefernschonung. Und die heißen Mittage und kalten Nächte in den hohen Bergen. Und den 200er Puls beim Marathon in den mittelgroßen Bergen. Und ich will endlich wieder brennende Schweißtropfen aus den Augen mit nacktem Unterarm wischen oder spontan in einen See hopsen. 

Schätzchen, ich freue mich auf den Sommer: aber dann wird die Sehnsucht wieder verflucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (23. Februar 2010)

...ick freu mich auf die anstehende Schlammschlacht


----------



## karsten reincke (23. Februar 2010)

ich freue mich zuvörderst auf befahrbare Wege und Strecken. Freude auf den Sommer kommt dann automatisch.
So ein richtiger Sommer--abends tiefhängende Wolken, Warten auf das Sommergewitter.


----------



## Horsedriver (23. Februar 2010)

ich freue mich auf einen langen trüben, verschneiten, vereisten Winter ohne Insekten und Blütenpollen...

Langsam kommen "die Winterschläfer" wieder aus ihren Löchern...

Horsedriver


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. Februar 2010)

jpk 


Alles jute!


----------



## factoryltd (23. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir


----------



## JayPKay (23. Februar 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> jpk
> 
> 
> Alles jute!





factoryltd schrieb:


> Auch von mir



ja dankesehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (24. Februar 2010)

Bitte sehr.


----------



## mod31 (24. Februar 2010)

> Schätzchen, es ist die Sehnsucht nach dem Sommer!
> 
> Ich vermisse den Geruch von Staub, Schweiß und Tannengrün auf meiner Haut. Und den sandigen Geschmack meiner Trinkflasche oder einer aufgewühlten Staubwolke, die noch lange und tief in der Nase stecken wird. Und ich vermisse besonders die schwüle Hitze im Dickicht einer brandenburgischen Kiefernschonung. Und die heißen Mittage und kalten Nächte in den hohen Bergen. Und den 200er Puls beim Marathon in den mittelgroßen Bergen. Und ich will endlich wieder brennende Schweißtropfen aus den Augen mit nacktem Unterarm wischen oder spontan in einen See hopsen.



Genau diese Sehnsucht, wurde gestern, nach dem unfahrbaren Nightride, noch hundertfach verstärkt

@JPK: Von mir nachträglich auch noch Alles Gute


----------



## basti242 (24. Februar 2010)

von mir och alles gute nachträglich...


----------



## mr proper (24. Februar 2010)

Bin heut das erste mal den ganzen Tag ohne Jacke rumm gerannt nur n Longsleeve(ach und ne Hose hat ich och an),
herlich wenn bei 13° Lufttemp und extremster dauer Sonnenbestralung der Pelz brennt und das Motte dieser Erde, "judde laune" ist

Allet jutzste, und Dauerteilesegen, wünsch ich dir!


----------



## Altglienicker (26. Februar 2010)

Ja Schätzchen, einige der männlichen Forumsmitglieder werden es kennengelernt haben: Sommer kann befohlen werden.
Frauen bedürfen derlei Aufforderungen nicht. Sie machen Sommer, wenn es ihnen passt. Zumindest ziehen sie sich dann so an:





Die Frage ist, was die Geste dieser Radlerin zu bedeuten hat. Ich vermute, sie winkt gerade einer Schwalbe hinterher und es wird ihr ergehen wie dem jungen Mann in Äsops Fabel.

Kurze Zeit später konnte man sich dann aber nochmal richtig schön in der Abendsonne wärmen:







Ach ja, Schätzchen. Im Wald wird Platz gemacht. Infrastruktur. Für den neuen Großflughafen.
Vielleicht auch, damit wir schneller mit unseren Bikes auf La Palma sind?


----------



## Anto (26. Februar 2010)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was die Geste dieser Radlerin zu bedeuten hat.



Na sicher ein Wink an Alice Schwarzer  

Warum? Die MP5 hängt geschultert auf halb Acht  Zu meinen Ausbildungszeiten waren dafür 100 Liegestütze und zwei Laufrunden um das Olympiastadion fällig. *brrr*


----------



## timtim (27. Februar 2010)

oh , hundekot und kurbelbruch..............mann o mann        das geht ja gut los
(wär wohl für "mc gyuver " ne sehr harte nuss ,diesmal ! )





egal ,schutzengel war wachsam ! zwei minuten früher hätt das böses aua gegeben...............

tim²

die stadt ist ein moloch  ,happy freeride !


----------



## meesta (27. Februar 2010)

.....war McGyver nicht in der Nähe oder noch viel besser McSchotti..

und wie oft hab ick Dir gesacht, wer billig kooft, kooft doppelt!

zum Glück scheint Dir ja nüscht weiter passiert zu sein! Gut so.
Außerdem geht die Ferkelzeit los.Regen sei Dank

ciao vom meesta


----------



## checkb (27. Februar 2010)

Hossa.  Schwein gehabt, so ne Aktion bei der Landung und dit macht ordentlich Aua.

checker

PS: Meine Kanten sind Schneefrei.


----------



## berkel (27. Februar 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> oh , hundekot und kurbelbruch..............mann o mann        das geht ja gut los


Nee, nee, nee ... ich versteh das nicht. Was macht ihr den immer für Sachen? Ok, ich brech mir dafür die Knochen, ist die schlechtere Variante .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (27. Februar 2010)

na endlich biste die hässliche Kurbel los, als nächstes ist wohl die Umlenkwippe dran oder warum haste die verstärkt  ?


----------



## JayPKay (27. Februar 2010)

factoryltd schrieb:


> na endlich biste die hässliche Kurbel los, als nächstes ist wohl die Umlenkwippe dran oder warum haste die verstärkt  ?


Ach wat...die Wippe hält. Is doch schon seit ner Ewigkeit gerissen. Ich glaub fest dran.


----------



## timtim (27. Februar 2010)

um irrtümern vorzubeugen : die kurbel lebt weiter . das innenlager ist zerbrochen(nach 12 jahren) und bereits ausgetauscht..................
weiter jets
tim²


----------



## Reini65 (28. Februar 2010)

So wo wir mal wieder bei Mc Gyuver sind wollte ich noch diese wunderbare Konstruktion von Schotti vorstellen die Zweirohr Kettenführung die mir nach einem kapitalen Antriebsschaden noch den Trail und den Tag gerettet hat.





Danke auch noch mal an TimTim für das überlassen der Speichen an Berkel für die Reparatur des Hinterrades und Phil für das günstige Schaltwerk.

Reini65


----------



## Will67 (28. Februar 2010)

Da niemand MacGyver buchstabieren kann ...

... sollten wir es einfach bei Schotti belassen.


----------



## schotti65 (28. Februar 2010)

Reini, danke für die Blumen, erlaube mir eine kurze Anmerkung für den interessierten Mitleser:

Es handelt sich um einen Not-Kettenspanner, der es ermöglicht, bei Totalschaden des Schaltwerks noch mit einem Gang weiterzufahren. Gewicht 30g.

Da nur eine relative kleine Längenänderung der Kette abgedeckt ist, funktioniert das ganze erst ab unter Last und sieht deshalb auf dem Foto etwas merkwürdig aus.


----------



## meesta (28. Februar 2010)

Will67 schrieb:


> Da niemand MacGyver buchstabieren kann ...
> 
> ... sollten wir es einfach bei Schotti belassen.



besser gefällt mir Bastel-Olaf, so hieß McGyver früher bei uns....


----------



## checkb (28. Februar 2010)

Wie, das Giant kann kaputt gehen?  Geile Notkettenführung, einen Schotti als Werkzeugtool im Rucksack und man hat keine Angst mehr bei Defekten.

checker


----------



## berkel (28. Februar 2010)

@Schotti

Stell doch bitte mal eine Teileliste + Foto vom Inhalt deines Jutebeutels hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (28. Februar 2010)

Irgendjemand muss ja für die Unterhaltung sorgen:

- Schlauch, Flickzeug, Reifenheber, Luftpumpe, Reifenflicken
- Kettennieter, mehrere Stifte / Kettenschlösser, Kettenrest
- Not-Kettenspanner
- jede Menge Kabelbinder
- Wundkompressen, Blasenpflaster, Rettungsdecke
- Nähzeug, kl. Schere, Pinzette
- Imbus bis 6er, Schaltauge
- Luftdruckprüfer
- Kettenöl

Gewicht ca. 1300hg.
Foto gibs nich.

Na dann...


----------



## berkel (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte fast gewettet, dass du auch eine Wasserpumpenzange dabei hast .

Da fällt mir ein, es gab da ja noch Aufklärungsbedarf :

Wasserpumpenzange:






Engländer (korrekt: Rollengabelschlüssel):





Franzose:


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Irgendjemand muss ja für die Unterhaltung sorgen:
> 
> - Schlauch, Flickzeug, Reifenheber, Luftpumpe, Reifenflicken
> - Kettennieter, mehrere Stifte / Kettenschlösser, Kettenrest
> ...



Da fehlt aber noch die Kaffeetasse und die Thermoskanne voll Pulverkaffee, igitt  und die Kekspackungen.


----------



## Horsedriver (28. Februar 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Irgendjemand muss ja für die Unterhaltung sorgen:
> 
> - Schlauch, Flickzeug, Reifenheber, Luftpumpe, Reifenflicken
> - Kettennieter, mehrere Stifte / Kettenschlösser, Kettenrest
> ...



..bis auf 2-3 Dingen sieht das bei mir ähnlich aus, habe bei größeren Touren manchmal sogar noch nen Kurbel und Kranzabzieher dabei...

Horsedriver


----------



## schotti65 (28. Februar 2010)

Wußtichs doch, daß ich ein paar Sonntagnachmittage bespaße...

cx, das gehört nicht zur Jutetüte, Herr Wortklauber. Und ich hab tatsächlich schon mit dem Gedanken geliebäugelt, die italienische Variante mitzuschleppen. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, daß Coffee das beim Klettern mal gemacht hat.
Problem ist weniger die Last als mehr die übliche Pausenlänge.


----------



## mr proper (1. März 2010)

GEIL!!!
Eine Woche on the Road, und bei der Rückehr is keine Weiße Pampe mehr zu sehen, die Schlammschlacht is eröffnet, endlich wieder Radfahren!

Ps: 6Tage schuchten gegen 1Tag extremspaß. Mein Dauergrinsen is die nächsten 4Wochen gesichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. März 2010)

Mensch Mete, wir sehen uns auf dem Trail  Du Selbstdisziplinierer


----------



## Pittus (4. März 2010)

Ich wollte auch mal ein kleines Schwarzes.





Neeeiiin  Schätzchen, du bist die Beste 

Pitt


----------



## mr proper (4. März 2010)

Mit HS sieht die Delle ja richtig verboten aus
Aber absolut Geile Kiste so wie ich sie mir auch aufbaun würd


----------



## basti242 (5. März 2010)

schönes Ding Pittus


----------



## r0ckZ (8. März 2010)

der olle berg mag mich immer noch nicht - pedalgewinde im arsch, 2200hm runter vor mir.
schotti-schätzchen - was hättest du da getan? kabelbinder hatte ich mit.


----------



## Macrotron (8. März 2010)

Da siehts ja schicki aus


----------



## Focus Cypress (9. März 2010)

Die Tage werden länger, der Himmel wolkenloser, somit dauert es gar nicht mehr sooooo lange, bis man zum ersten Sunsetride startet. 




Der Sommer soll endlich kommen.


----------



## maz4 (9. März 2010)

nice pic !

JO den Dreck hab ich nachdem ich Depp W40 versprüht habe meine Bike mal wieder Grundgereinigt : Das Zeug mag zwar schmieren,
 zieht aber den Dreck wie ein Magnet an  und es kommt mir nimmer auf die Kette !

un so freu ich mich natuerlich endlich auf die besseren Tage !


----------



## basti242 (10. März 2010)

maz4 schrieb:


> JO den Dreck hab ich nachdem ich Depp W40 versprüht habe meine Bike mal wieder Grundgereinigt : Das Zeug mag zwar schmieren,
> zieht aber den Dreck wie ein Magnet an  und es kommt mir nimmer auf die Kette !


----------



## maz4 (10. März 2010)

apreciation basti !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (10. März 2010)

ap*p*reciation


----------



## mr proper (12. März 2010)

Home sweet Home.






Auch wenn mich alle für bescheuert halten.

Freiheit, spüren, Leben fühlen.


----------



## meesta (12. März 2010)

.....properchen, da kommt der Ostler durch!
Bei der Kohle die Du hast wären 4 Sterne und mehr gerade genug!

Du hast soviel verlernt und sooo viel umsonst gelernt

ciao vom meesta, der Dir noch viel mehr gönnt


----------



## Reini65 (13. März 2010)

Hey, hat jemand eine Idee wie ich den Rest (Aussenring) dieses ehemaligen Kugellagers aus dem Lagersitz bekomme. Kugeln und Innenring kamen mir als Einzelteile entgegen.



Danke
Gruß Reini65


----------



## timtim (13. März 2010)

sieht böse aus ,würd sagen sägeblatt ,mit gefühl und geduld.was für die mc gyuvers dieser welt.
ist die gummikuh etwa krank ? kann gar nicht erkennen was das .....(schwingenlager ?)

tim²


----------



## timtim (13. März 2010)

mr proper schrieb:


> Home sweet Home.
> 
> Auch wenn mich alle für bescheuert halten.
> 
> Freiheit, spüren, Leben fühlen.



Proper du bist bescheuert !
weiter so........................

tim²


----------



## checkb (13. März 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> Proper du bist bescheuert !
> weiter so........................
> 
> tim²



Zitat von Checkbproper, entweder Du bist bescheuert oder wirklich gut.


----------



## rahu (13. März 2010)

mr proper schrieb:


> Home sweet Home.
> 
> 
> Auch wenn mich alle für bescheuert halten.
> ...


 

... nee, ich bin einfach nur neidisch !!!

beste Grüße, RaHu (der Dir das natürlich gönnt)


----------



## kuka.berlin (13. März 2010)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Hey, hat jemand eine Idee wie ich den Rest (Aussenring) dieses ehemaligen Kugellagers aus dem Lagersitz bekomme. Kugeln und Innenring kamen mir als Einzelteile entgegen.
> ...
> Danke
> Gruß Reini65


 Hast du den Rest des Lagers noch da?

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maz4 (13. März 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> sieht bÃ¶se aus ,wÃ¼rd sagen sÃ¤geblatt ,mit gefÃ¼hl und geduld.was fÃ¼r die mc gyuvers dieser welt.
> ist die gummikuh etwa krank ? kann gar nicht erkennen was das .....(schwingenlager ?)
> 
> timÂ²




coole idee , 

@ Reini65
am einfachsten Du nimmst  Dremel inne Bohrmaschine un los gehts 
Du wirsd ca 4 StÃ¼ck - pro Stk 2,50â¬ brauchen

GruÃ maz4


----------



## sprotte (14. März 2010)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Hey, hat jemand eine Idee wie ich den Rest (Aussenring) dieses ehemaligen Kugellagers aus dem Lagersitz bekomme. Kugeln und Innenring kamen mir als Einzelteile entgegen.
> 
> Danke
> Gruß Reini65





... ragt der Ring etwas über den Anschlag drüber hinweg und kommst du dann von der anderen Seite nicht mit einem scharfkantigen Dorn rann und kannst ihn ringsherum rausschlagen ? Kann man auf dem Foto nicht erkennen. Kugellagerringe sind verdammt hart. Viel Erfolg !!!


----------



## Anto (14. März 2010)

Lupine war gestern, hier gibts Scheinwerfer für 80 


----------



## Macrotron (14. März 2010)

Da gibt es ja noch viele andere nützliche Sachen.


----------



## maz4 (14. März 2010)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... ragt der Ring etwas über den Anschlag drüber hinweg und kommst du dann von der anderen Seite nicht mit einem scharfkantigen Dorn rann und kannst ihn ringsherum rausschlagen ? Kann man auf dem Foto nicht erkennen. Kugellagerringe sind verdammt hart. Viel Erfolg !!!




Wär aber ratsam das Gelenk optimal zu fixieren oder ganz auszubauen
(verwindungen während des Austreibens !),

 ansonsten waere meine Methode die "on the fly" variante 

Gruß maz4


----------



## Chris82 (14. März 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Lupine war gestern, hier gibts Scheinwerfer für 80 



Au weia, das teil darf gar nicht verkauft werden. Fällt durch die Armstütze unter das Waffengesetz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffle (14. März 2010)

Schätzchen, so kann es nicht weitergehen...

Wiedermal wurde der heutige, gut gemeinte Ausritt mit dem Griff ins Klo zunichte gemacht.

Nicht das ich generell was gegen Winter hab, aber dieses Wetter nervt doch nun echt.
Ständig nix sehen können weil Brille net mit, Schnee in allen Ritzeln, Schnee in Pedale, nervendes Dauergesichtspeeling, nasse Klamotten, ständig dreckiges Bike, blöde Blicke der Autofahrer usw, usw

nunja egal, die gewollten Kilometer waren auf der Uhr und die Klamotten werden trocknen...

Trotzdem:

*Ich will endlich warm !*


----------



## Will67 (14. März 2010)

Schätzchen, Programmtipp, Hörspiel, jetzt!:

*Die Mountainbiker*
(Ursendung)
_Von Volker Schmidt_

Das sind die "Mountainbiker": Der Gynäkologe Manfred, der verheiratet und zugleich mit Freundin ausgestattet ist, und Albert, der Werbeagenturchef mit ständig wechselnder Partnerin. Die beiden strampeln sich allabendlich den Stress weg.


----------



## souldriver (17. März 2010)

Die GravityDropper droppt schon durch Gravity!


----------



## checkb (17. März 2010)

Ich denke, dass kann man wieder kleben.

checkb


----------



## sirphillmo (17. März 2010)

na bei dem bild freu ich mich aber, dass ich mich doch für ne ks i900-r entschieden habe, musste lange überlegen.......mein beileid trotzdem!


----------



## souldriver (17. März 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass kann man wieder kleben.
> 
> checkb



Hab eine Mail nach USA geschickt und hatte nach einer Stunde Antwort. Ich soll das Teil einschicken, sie leisten Ersatz. Hört sich erstmal gut an.


----------



## Reini65 (20. März 2010)

Arthritis bei der Gummikuh beseitigt.Dankhttp://www.hoffmannradsport.de/fährt die Möhre wieder.

Reini65


----------



## timtim (20. März 2010)

na da bin ich aber froh!

tim²

ich höre schon das leise säuseln aus dem warmen süden ...............


----------



## r0ckZ (23. März 2010)

And the Winner is: MATERIALSCHADEN! 
Sieg durch KO, Punkten und Ermüdung.
Kampfdauer: fünf lange und top spannende Abfahrten.

Zu beklagen auf dem Schlachtfeld:
ein Kurbelarm (früh ersetzt durch Lokalmatador Tobi, da dieses vorzeitige Ende die Zuschauer langweilen würde. Leider gegen einen farblich unpassenden - die Würfel waren damit eigentlich schon gefallen)
ein Schaltauge + ein Schaltwerk (heroisch durch Trainer Schotti wurde der Kontrahent wieder in den Ring geschickt)
ein Rahmen (selbe Leiher wie bei jedem neuem Kampf, doch verschmerzbar, da hinkend auch noch gekämpft werden kann)
ein Absenkhebel (man könnte meinen, es wäre Absicht - wahrscheinlich nur im Weg gewesen und im echten Krieg nicht von Bedeutung!)
beide Schaltzüge ("Shifter für Pussys, SSP für Männer!")
ein Schienbeinprotektor (fieser unerwarteter Seitenhieb)
über die gesamte Kampfdauer verteilt 14 Platten (vergleichbar mit Blut abwischen durch den Trainer in den Pausen) 
es folgte der KO-Schlag: die 10mm Achse vom Hinterrad! BAM

Der Gesamtsieg entwich dem Kontrahenten r0ckZ knapp, 
doch letztendlich war es ein unfairer Kampf, den er nicht gewinnen konnte.
Ihm aber dennoch Spaß machte - welch Masochist.

Danke Schätzchen fürs Daumendrücken. Du Ar$ch


----------



## checkb (24. März 2010)

@rockz

Langsam wird die Insel spannend. 

checker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (26. März 2010)

Alle Jahre wieder, Schätzchen ...
*
Mit Beginn der Fahrradsaison*_ wird die Berliner Polizei im Zeitraum vom  29. März bis 11. April 2010 im gesamten Stadtgebiet intensive  Verkehrskontrollen zum Schutz, aber auch zur Überwachung des  Radfahrverkehrs durchführen. Im Rahmen dieser zweiwöchigen  Schwerpunktaktion soll dabei in der Öffentlichkeit unter anderem für  mehr Rücksichtnahme und Verständnis zwischen Radfahrern, Fußgängern und  Kraftfahrern geworben werden._


----------



## cubation (26. März 2010)

DAS WETTER IST GEIL *!*

also los leute rauf aufs Rad heute !  

schönes Wochenende Jungs...


----------



## mr proper (26. März 2010)

Gefällt
mir geht dauerhaft einer ab.
Und die Plauze wächst mit jedem Milchshake


----------



## maz4 (26. März 2010)

Berlin 21° - die Frisur hält -

Manno ist det ne geile Sache endlich is er in voller Kraft da - der Frühling.

Det wird en Spaß 

Gruß
maz4


----------



## Runterrauf (26. März 2010)

Genau Frühlinggenuss pur 

Nach dem langen Winterschlaf machte ich mich auf, in eine nicht ferne, doch fremdgewordene Welt. Was ist das Schätzchen, weist du`s?

Ist das die Waldrodung für die geplante BBI Palmöl Biokerosinanlage? Oder wird hier ein Lurchwechselschutzdamm errichtet? 





Hier kreuzten mich 4 Mädels, mit einer Unterschriftenliste zur Erhaltung des Waldes im Grünauer/Waltersdorfer Forst. Ich konnte leider nicht erkennen von welchem Aktionsbündniss die Liste war. Die Fakten wurden jedenfalls generalstabsmäßig innerhalb 5 Tagen geschaffen. Man hatte auch nicht viel Zeit, da ab März bis September das Zeitfenster aus Naturschutzgesetzgründen geschlossen ist, und die Organisationen den Zeitraum für Klagen hätten nutzen können. Noch in der Ausgabe vom 08.01. der Lausitzer Rundschau wird in einem Artikel beklagt, das die "Südanbindung" aus Cottbus auf "eine schnelle" Bahnanbindung warten müsse. Sechs Wochen später war der Wald weg. Und das alles für 5x im Leben 10min schneller am Flughafen


----------



## Horsedriver (27. März 2010)

...na ja wofür brauchen wir denn noch Wald, Bäume und Felder? 
Weg damit und zubetoniert..., Luft bekommt man doch auch aus Sauerstoffflaschen, oder nicht? ..oder genießt Du etwa die Natur beim Biken?...und das Wild wohnt ja jetzt schließlich in der Stadt..

Schau Dir die die Baumkarten von vor ca. 5-10 Jahren an und jetzt.
Es wird seit ein paar Jahren geholzt was die Säge hergibt. Allein der Anteil in den Privaten Gärten ist extrem angestiegen..

Ev. baut man ja noch irgendwo einen der wenig vorkommenden Flughäfen..

Horsedriver


----------



## mr proper (31. März 2010)

Finale ohhohohhhh


----------



## cubation (1. April 2010)

Biken tuts sich auch in der alten Heimat mit dem neuen Radel gut 

gleich gehts wieder auf die alten hometrails rund um Neubrandenburg.

Urlaub kann so geil sein und wenn dann noch das Wetter mitspielt  

kommt wer mit? ^^


----------



## Pittus (1. April 2010)

*Was habe ich getrunken* 

Die Seite ist schief und die Schrift ist verschwommen, aber nur im IBC 
Während ich am Seitenanfang links nicht alles lesen kann ist am Seitenende rechts alles weg. 
ich geh zu Motor-Talk , bei den Benzin Heinis  ist die Welt noch in Ordnung

Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (1. April 2010)

Pittus det is Dein Alter 

Mir geht aber diese Scherzmania am 1. April auch ordentlich auf den Sack


----------



## Pittus (1. April 2010)

Solche Scherze sollten verboten werden, sie schädigen die heimische Hopfen- Getränkeindustrie 

War nahe dran dem Alkoholischen abzuschwören 

Pitt
der die Bemerkungen über das Alter überliest


----------



## Anto (1. April 2010)

cubation schrieb:


> Biken tuts sich auch in der alten Heimat mit dem neuen Radel gut


Mach den Racer startklar für die Alpen


----------



## cubation (2. April 2010)

Wie Alpen ? 

wie Startklar ?

Die Kiste läuft 1a... fehlen nur noch die neuen Egg Beater


----------



## stubenhocker (2. April 2010)

cubation schrieb:


> kommt wer mit? ^^


 
War Anfang der Woche kurz dort und habe die Standart-Runde (Tollensesee) auf knapp 100km durch den Müritz-Nationalpark (Kratzeburg, Userin, NZ) verlängert- traumhafte 3 Stunden-Runde ! 
Wie steht eigentlich der Runden-Rekord um den Tollensesee, wurde die Stundenmarke schon geknackt?


----------



## cubation (6. April 2010)

Na wärste mal zum Ende der Woche da gewesen  

Aber in Neubrandenburg gibts ja glücklicherweise auch ein paar wenige Bikerfreunde. 

Ähm soweit ich weiß wurde sie schon unterboten, ich selbst bin auch mal bei 1 noch was, kurz über der Stundenmarke gewesen. Aber mittlerweile finde ich die klassische Seerunde Langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (6. April 2010)

Ich finds auch irgendwie langweilig, trotzdem aber eine schöne Heizerrunde, besonders im Sommer morgens um 5.
Ende der Woche bin ich dagewesen, leider aber als fahrradloses Oster-Notprogramm, da ich mir am vorigen Mittwoch einen Bänderriß im Sprungglenk zugezogen habe. Nun heissts erstmal 6 Wochen Sportbefreiung . Sämtliche Renntermine fürs erste Halbjahr sind gestrichen.


----------



## maz4 (6. April 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich finds auch irgendwie langweilig, trotzdem aber eine schöne Heizerrunde, besonders im Sommer morgens um 5.
> Ende der Woche bin ich dagewesen, leider aber als fahrradloses Oster-Notprogramm, da ich mir am vorigen Mittwoch einen Bänderriß im Sprungglenk zugezogen habe. Nun heissts erstmal 6 Wochen Sportbefreiung . Sämtliche Renntermine fürs erste Halbjahr sind gestrichen.



Siehs mal von der positiven Seite, nutz die Zeit  der Heilung um
Dich auf das Wesentliche zu besinnen, so "dumms" auch klingt,
es wird bestimmt eine kreative auszeit.

Gruß maz4


----------



## stubenhocker (6. April 2010)

maz4 schrieb:


> Siehs mal von der positiven Seite, nutz die Zeit der Heilung um
> Dich auf das Wesentliche zu besinnen, so "dumms" auch klingt,
> es wird bestimmt eine kreative auszeit.
> 
> Gruß maz4


 
Danke für die Aufmunterung, aber Radtraining/-wettkampf sind da noch das geringere Übel. Schlimmer ist, das meine Frau neben ihrer Arbeit nun fast alles allein machen darf (Kinder, Hund, Haushalt) und gleichzeitig meine Krankenschwester und Taxifahrerin ist. 

Alex


----------



## Boerge (6. April 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufmunterung, aber Radtraining/-wettkampf sind da noch das geringere Übel. Schlimmer ist, das meine Frau neben ihrer Arbeit nun fast alles allein machen darf (Kinder, Hund, Haushalt) und gleichzeitig meine Krankenschwester und Taxifahrerin ist.
> 
> Alex



Ja, das ist wirklich grosser Dreck. Keine Ahnung, ob du das ausheilen, oder operieren lässt, aber es braucht def. die vollen sechs Wochen.
Gute Besserung und vergiss die Reha nicht!


----------



## maz4 (7. April 2010)

Ich kannn zur Linderung und Heilung *Weleda Arnika* empfehlen .

Die Salbe ist nicht teuer und hat bei mir gute Dienste geleistet .

In der Anleitung heißt es diese sei gegen Stumpfe verletzungen , Prellungen  Stauchungen und Zerrungen .Und Zerrungen nun ja dazu gehört denke ich mal ein Bänderriss eben halt auch.

Also auch von meiner Seite aus gute Besserung und schnelle schmerzfreie Genesung.


----------



## stubenhocker (7. April 2010)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche, Arnica nehme ich in Form von (homöopathischen) Kügelchen.


----------



## PiratPilot (12. April 2010)

Angeregt durch den damaligen Ausflug von will bin ich gestern durch den Brandenburger Wald in die Lungenheilanstalt gefahren. 
Interessant, was für Gestalten man in den Katakomben antrifft.... 
Nur den Hörsaal habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## stubenhocker (12. April 2010)

Gruselig! 
Erstaunlich, das der Hörsaal in dem alten Thread nach ca. 20 Jahren noch so gut erhalten ist.


----------



## Will67 (12. April 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Gruselig!
> Erstaunlich, das der Hörsaal in dem alten Thread nach ca. 20 Jahren noch so gut erhalten ist.



Das mag erstaunlich sein, aber erstaunlicher war der Vorratskeller voller Gläser *Rote Beete*. Palettenweise, gut erhalten und so gruselig wie vor 20 Jahren.

Unbewältigte Traumata, das.


----------



## cubation (12. April 2010)

boah warum wars wochenende wieder genauso kurz wie diese nacht ? *grml*

aber wenigstens gehts per Rad zur Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (12. April 2010)

Ach ja Schätzchen,schön das es Dich als Klagemauer gibt!!!

Früher,als alles noch viel besser war,Biker nur zwischen MIFA und Diamant wählen konnten,sich das Riesenrad im "Kulti" noch drehte,es auch da schon Pommes mit Ketchup gab,man dort zum Konzert der Gruppe "Reform" ging um gleichzeitig mit den Horden von Punks die damals noch recht neu waren abzuhängen,da war die Welt noch in Ordnung.
Punks im Osten,dreckig,ungehorsam,kapitalistische Subkultur,geil!!!
Letztens am Ostbahnhof ein Punk-Pärchen und aus der RossmannPlastikTüte am Handgelenk getragen,linst die Flasche Lenor !!!

axl


----------



## grege (12. April 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> Letztens am Ostbahnhof ein Punk-Pärchen und aus der RossmannPlastikTüte am Handgelenk getragen,linst die Flasche Lenor !!!
> 
> axl


 
Damit das Nietenarmband auch schön kuschelweich bleibt.


----------



## stubenhocker (12. April 2010)

Will67 schrieb:


> aber erstaunlicher war der Vorratskeller voller Gläser *Rote Beete*.


 
...rote Beete für die rote Armee  ... und Mutti musste in der Kaufhalle danach anstehen. 
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Einkäufe im Magasin in Neustrelitz und die "Gardinen" in den Fenstern der Häuser der Offiziersfamilien. Leider waren ja die niedrigen Ränge der in der DDR stationierten sowjetischen Waffenbrüder ganz arme Schweine.

Lang lang ists her...



axl65 schrieb:


> ...da war die Welt noch in Ordnung....


 
Ketwurst für Alle!


----------



## souldriver (12. April 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ...rote Beete für die rote Armee  ... und Mutti musste in der Kaufhalle danach anstehen.


Anstehen nach Roter Beete?? 
Das es so schlimm gewesen ist hab ich nicht gewusst.


----------



## factoryltd (12. April 2010)

Wegen Erdbeeren haben wir angestanden und jeder bitte nur 2 Körbe , schön das es damals den Deli gab - schwelg in alten Zeiten.
Außerdem mein Schätzen was war ich stolz auf meine erste 3 Gang Kettenschaltung  und gerade jetzt erleben wir ja gerade wieder den Rückschritt zu weniger


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. April 2010)

Schätzchen, schei55e ist, wenn man sich auf die Fresse packt, so richtig schei55e ist es, wenn man dabei auch einen Fußgänger umnietet, angekackt ist man allerdings, wenn das alles durch eine Autofahrerin verursacht wurde  DIE IHRE SCHULD NICHT EINSEHEN WILL!


----------



## stubenhocker (12. April 2010)

souldriver schrieb:


> Anstehen nach Roter Beete??
> Das es so schlimm gewesen ist hab ich nicht gewusst.


 
Nee nee, so schlimm wars dann doch nicht.


----------



## maz4 (12. April 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Schätzchen, schei55e ist, wenn man sich auf die Fresse packt, so richtig schei55e ist es, wenn man dabei auch einen Fußgänger umnietet, angekackt ist man allerdings, wenn das alles durch eine Autofahrerin verursacht wurde  DIE IHRE SCHULD NICHT EINSEHEN WILL!



Also will heißen Foto machen - wer kam woher- Vorfahrtstraße ect.

Und wenn dann Hart auf Hart kommt wird der Richter schon zu Deinen gunsten entscheiden .keine Bange 

Gruß maz4


----------



## Boerge (12. April 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> DIE IHRE SCHULD NICHT EINSEHEN WILL!



Das denkt die Alte, aber auch der aus den Schuhen gefahrene Fußgänger vielleicht auch über dich.
Klingt erstmal nach mitschuld... - Hoffentlich nichts kaputt an Mensch und Maschine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnafert (12. April 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Klingt erstmal nach mitschuld...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. April 2010)

Ich will es mal präzisieren:

Einfahrt zu einer Tankstelle, ich fahre auf dem Radweg, das Auto will abbiegen und sollte mich bei normalem Schulterblick sehen, biegt ab und fährt auf den Radweg, ich weiche aus und treffe trotz Bremsung auf das Hinderniss (den Fußgänger) - leider hat mich das Fahrzeug nicht mehr erwischt, sonst wäre die Sache klar - ein Zeuge spricht zwar noch mit mir, ich war aber damit beschäftigt den Rettungswagen zu rufen und mich um den Fußgänger zu kümmern... kriege nicht mit das dieser wieder fährt, höre aber noch, wie er zu den Fahrerinnen sagt, das er alles gesehen hätte und sie schuld seien. Die beiden Damen fuhren Sekunden nach meinem Aufprall auf den armen Mann ihren Wagen noch gemütlich zur Tanksäule und kamen dann irgendwann angeschlendert: "Ist was passiert?" Was ich den Damen zugerufen hab, wiederhole ich lieber nicht... sie standen die ganze Zeit nur rum und labberten blöd - am Ende erfahre ich im Krankenhaus, das die beiden sich auf die Aussage geeinigt hätten, das ich vor Schreck auf den Fußgängerweg gefahren bin, als diese pflichtbewußt noch auf der Strasse auf meine Vorbeifahrt gewartet hätten.
Der Fußgänger hat Prellungen, eine Gehirnerschütterung und ist mir NICHT böse!
Mir persönlich gehts den Umständen entsprechend OK, dem RR sind einige Kratzer passiert und ich muss wohl bei Gelegenheit einen neuen Sattel montieren. Morgen wird nach dem Zeugen gefahndet und ein Zettel an der Tankstelle befestigt - was die Damen betrifft, bin ich extrem angepi55t, das sind asoziale Trullas, wie sie im Buche stehen.


----------



## Boerge (12. April 2010)

Schöne Schaissse! Hoffentlich findest du den Zeugen...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. April 2010)

Selbst wenn - ich hoffe er fragt die Damen, warum ich vor Schreck auf den Radweg ausgewichen bin?


----------



## Boerge (12. April 2010)

Nö - der soll einfach nur deine Version bestätigen. Bis jetzt haben wir nur zwei Frauen, die behaupten, alles richtig gemacht zu haben...
Keine Ahnung wie dein Fußgänger drauf ist, aber Schadensersatz und Schmerzensgeld sind natürliche Konsequenzen - die hoffentlich auf der Tussi-Seite entstehen.


----------



## stubenhocker (12. April 2010)

Frag doch mal beim Betreiber der Tanke, ob eine Überwachungskamera das vielleicht aufgezeichnet hat. Unter Umständen müsstest Du Dich aber beeilen, da die evtl. 24h Schleife aufnehmen.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (12. April 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie dein Fußgänger drauf ist, aber Schadensersatz und Schmerzensgeld sind natürliche Konsequenzen - die hoffentlich auf der Tussi-Seite entstehen.


 Das hat der selten zu sagen. Wenn der nicht darauf besteht, tut es seine Versicherung mit P gegen eins. Ich sag's ja immer wieder...Rennradfahren bringt nur Probleme. Hoffentlich bekommst Du das schnell geklärt.


----------



## stubenhocker (12. April 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Rennradfahren bringt nur Probleme.


 
Einspruch! Ich habe einen Kilometer-Schnitt von ca. 10tkm/Jahr, davon ca. 500km Arbeitsweg mit dem Trekkingrad durch die Stadt. Diese 500km sind risikoreicher als der Rest, da dort zu viele nicht kalkulierbare Faktoren (Autofahrer, Fussgänger) reinspielen. Rennradfahren ist also nicht pauschal gefährlicher (ausser in der Stadt ).


----------



## mete (12. April 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Rennradfahren ist also nicht pauschal gefährlicher



Hab' ich auch nicht gesagt. Aber um Idioten im Wald zu treffen muss man in BRB schon ziemlich suchen...auf der Straße geht das hingegen binnen weniger Minuten.


----------



## stubenhocker (12. April 2010)

Dann sorry, habs anders interpretiert.


----------



## schotti65 (13. April 2010)

Genau wegen sowas fahre ich möglichst nicht auf dem Radweg.


----------



## cubation (13. April 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Genau wegen sowas fahre ich möglichst nicht auf dem Radweg.



*dito* 

und wenn die Autofahrer noch so rumheulen und mir erzählen, dass nebenan der Radweg ist.

Aber mal zu deinem Problem. Ich bin bisher oft auf Polizisten mit Verständnis getroffen. Warum solltest du einfach mal erschrecken wenn von links ein Auto vor dem Abbiegen wartet? Ich mein als Rennradfahrer und vorallem als Fahrer mit vielen Kilometern in den Beinen, hat man solche Situationen doch 10 mal am Tag ohne Streß. 

Vielleicht gibts ja da doch Leute mit gutem Verstand und die Tussen werden wegen falscher Zeugenaussage ordentlich bestraft !


----------



## Horsedriver (13. April 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Genau wegen sowas fahre ich möglichst nicht auf dem Radweg.



...aber ich würde mal aus meiner Erfahrung behaupten, das der befahrbare "Untergrund" auf den Radwegen zu 80% wesentlich besser ist, als auf der Straße...und die Gefahr für Biker dort erheblich höher ist(statistisch angeblich nicht).

Beispiel aus eigener Erfahrung..Allein wenn ich die Otto-Suhr-Allee als Autofahrer auf der rechten Spur fahre und ein Lieferwagen/ LKW plötzlich wegen eines Bikers nach links ausweicht, habe ich keine Chance aus zu weichen. Ich fahre deshalb auch meistens nur noch links wenn ich Auto fahre.. der Radweg ist dort außerdem in erheblich besserem Zustand als die Straße..

An gefährdeten Kreuzungen/  Einmündungen bin ich daher als Biker sowieso immer Bremsbereiter..

Trotzdem allen Gute Fahrt..(Möchte hier keine Grundsatzdiskusion starten, da man das meiner Meinung nach, eh nur Gefühlsmäßig abhandeln kann..)

Horsedriver


----------



## basti242 (13. April 2010)

Wenn man ein wenig vorrauschauend mit dem Bike durch die Stadt fährt und sich dabei vor Augen hält, dass andere Autofahrer die selben Fehler machen wie man selbst als Autofahrer dann ist das in der Stadt gar nicht mehr so schlimm.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Bikefreak82 (13. April 2010)

jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen senf dazugeben...will nicht reizen und bis aufs blut diskutieren... aber ich selbst fahr auch sehr viel und sehr schnell in der stadt... und meiner erfahrung nach bist du mit so einem fahrstil auf de strasse besser aufgehoben... zumal ich (wie sicher auch einige andere) nen stadtrad ohne federung und knallharten slicks fahre... und wenn ich mir die radwege so anschaue... da kommste einfach nicht voran: Schlaglöcher, risse, wurzeln  und fussgänger die net aufpassen wo sie grad laufen... also dann doch lieber vom autofahrer anhupen und vollpöbeln lassen.. ;o)

schönen guten abend!


----------



## schotti65 (13. April 2010)

Oh fein, es wird wieder Zeit für die Chips 

Alle Radwegenutzer sind Mädchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. April 2010)

Ich benutze den Radweg dort, wo es möglich ist... an anderer Stelle bin ich auch auf der Strasse unterwegs - im Falle der B1 kommt man gut zwischen Hoppegarten und Mahlsdorf auf dem Radweg lang, in Kaulsdorf fahre ich lieber auf der Strasse und fange mir da schon das ein oder andere Hupkonzert ein, dann kommt wieder ein kleines Stück Radweg, welches jedoch schon NEU auf der Strasse angelegt ist (Biesdorf) bis es dann in Alt-Friedrichsfelde bis Lichtenberg (Ringcenter I) auf der Strasse lang geht - danach ist bis zum Alex wieder Radweg, ab Strausberger Platz gibts wieder den Radweg auf der Strasse bis zum Potsdamer Platz (teilweise auf der Busspur - wo ich auch schon von Autofahrern weggehupt wurde (!)) - ab Potsdamer Platz gehts auf dem Radweg bis zur Kleiststrasse, dann je nach Tageslaune auf der Strasse bis zum Büro.

So meine 5 Cent, ich hol mir auch mal etwas Popcorn


----------



## Der Hofnarr (13. April 2010)

*klugscheißmode on* wärste mal lieber gegen das auto gefahren... *off*


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. April 2010)

Das hab ich mir hinterher auch gesagt - aber watt solls, wenn es ganz einfach wäre, dann womöglich auch langweilig - ich hab heute jedoch ein ganz nettes Angebot auf der Suche nach dem Zeugen bekommen


----------



## Boerge (13. April 2010)

@sunday: du hast dich umständlich und verwirrend geäussert. Du wolltest sagen, dass du den zeugen gefunden hast. Ich sags ja: alles wird gut!


----------



## checkb (14. April 2010)

basti242 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein wenig vorrauschauend mit dem Bike durch die Stadt fährt und sich dabei vor Augen hält, dass andere Autofahrer die selben Fehler machen wie man selbst als Autofahrer dann ist das in der Stadt gar nicht mehr so schlimm.
> 
> Gruß
> Basti


----------



## axl65 (14. April 2010)

Schätzelein,was soll das alles nur werden???

- Punks die Weichspüler kaufen

- ehrliche Rennradsportler die von Tussen abgedrängt werden 

- der Winterpokal,der dieses jahr für mich 4 Monate zu früh kam 

und dann auch noch dieses:




axl


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. April 2010)

Mensch Axl - das richtige Lady-Mopped - sieht doch schick aus, fehlt nur irgendwo blondes Kunsthaar


----------



## souldriver (14. April 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> und dann auch noch dieses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als Ersatz für das Torque oder für das Liteville?


----------



## machero (14. April 2010)

basti242 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein wenig vorrauschauend mit dem Bike durch die Stadt fährt und sich dabei vor Augen hält, dass andere Autofahrer die selben Fehler machen wie man selbst als Autofahrer dann ist das in der Stadt gar nicht mehr so schlimm.
> 
> Gruß
> Basti



genau! schön entspannt durch die rushhour 
besonders geil wenn sie bei 30 grad im Schatten alle in ihren Karren hängen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvxC-EdEaiA"]YouTube- A Day in the Jungle - Berlin[/nomedia]

(Kamera sitzt bei ihm n bischen niedrig..... besser etwas vorspulen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. April 2010)

cooler Song im Video - a pro pos Camera - wenn meine Contour Cam endlich da ist, wird die ab jetzt täglich mitfahren, dann gibts solche Zustände, wie mit den Zeugen nicht mehr, sondern gleich den Videobeweis.


----------



## axl65 (15. April 2010)

Schätzchen,was ist das denn nun schon wieder???
Klick

axl


----------



## Boerge (15. April 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> Schätzchen,was ist das denn nun schon wieder???
> Klick
> 
> axl



Eine andere Form der spät-römischen Dekadenz....


----------



## PiratPilot (15. April 2010)

Ich hoffe, er hat nicht dieses schicke Helius RC genommen, dass dort an der Wand hängt! Und warum ist der Angestellte nicht mit dem Rad hinterher (und hat gleichzeitig die Rennleitung angerufen)?!


----------



## jensn84 (15. April 2010)

also für berliner verhältnisse is das ja eigentlich "eher normal"

trotzdem scheinen die leute echt immer kack dreister zu werden


----------



## cubation (15. April 2010)

wäre nett, wenn jemand rausbekommt welches Radel es nun war. Oft sind diese Menschen ja noch so dämlich und fahren damit durch die Gegend oder bieten es irgendwem an. 

Mir wurden auch mal Nike Airmax aussem Laden gestohlen und vorher prügel angedroht. Nur war ich leider alleine gegen 2 .

Aber das ganze wurde von der Polizei geklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (15. April 2010)

Krasse Aktion auf jeden Fall ! Und direkt bei um mir die Ecke


----------



## factoryltd (15. April 2010)

im aktuellen kurier ist ein Bild zu sehen.
gelbes Hardtail Carbon Kellys steht drauf, Rockshox Gabel , Crank Brothers LRS, rote Sram X0, Elexier, gelb schwarzer Sattel .


----------



## Eispickel (15. April 2010)

Nachdem Will die Marke Kellys bekannt und populär gemacht hat wundert mich dieses Verhalten gar nicht ... entweder ist es eine PR Aktion der Firma oder es ist erst der Anfang


----------



## Will67 (15. April 2010)




----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. April 2010)

Hast Du mal Krafttraining gemacht?


----------



## Will67 (15. April 2010)

Ich lasse mich nur mit leichten Rädern fotografieren.


----------



## twobeers (15. April 2010)

Will67 schrieb:


>



Einziger Starter?

Twobeers


----------



## Will67 (15. April 2010)

Anders lässt sich das Foto schwerlich erklären.



Und nun wieder zurück zum Tagesgeschäft, Schätzchen!


----------



## Anto (15. April 2010)

twobeers schrieb:


> Einziger Starter?
> 
> Twobeers



Nein, nur der Verlustausgleich Berliner Mountainbikes!

*A... verschrottet*






*
W... gewinnt*






[/QUOTE]

*und R... bringt alles wieder in die Hauptstadt*




EBM 2008


----------



## Runterrauf (15. April 2010)

... dass war echt ne krasse Aktion. 5 Bikes, 1 Kellys, gefühlte zehn Nussknacker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (17. April 2010)

... mal ne kurze Frage und ich hoffe, der Chef hier drÃ¼ckt mal nen Auge zu.

Habe zwei nagelneue Lupine-Rahmen-Akkutaschen groÃ, 7,5 Ah, InnenmaÃe ca. 70 x 55 x 35 mm, bekommen. Nur leider sind die vom Hersteller angegebenen MaÃe 78 x 66 x 49 mm nicht korrekt und somit die Taschen fÃ¼r mich unbrauchbar. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse, StÃ¼ck 15,- â¬. Einsparung pro Tasche 13,20 â¬ (Porto einberechnet).

Viele liebe GrÃ¼Ãe von sprotte.


----------



## sirphillmo (18. April 2010)

Hey Schätzchen,

ich möchte dir eben von meinem sonnigen Samstag erzählen.
Nachdem ich am morgen die reparierten Teile für mein 6 Wochen altes Canyon Torque wieder in Empfang nehmen konnte, war der Grundstein für ein glückliches Leben an sich wieder gelegt. Nach kurzer Montage des nun wieder passenden Hinterbaus ging es ab durch die südlichen Gefilde Tempelhofs. Leider sorgte ein Snakebite nach ca. 16km erstmal für eine kurze Zwangspause. Ein Ersatzschlauch stets im Gepäck, ging es schnell an die Behebung des Platten. Um Gewicht im Rucksack zu sparen, habe ich jedoch nur die Dämpferpumpe dabei......also pumpen........immernoch pumpen..........aha, endlich 1 Bar. 
Ich kannte mich aus in der Ecke und wollte die restliche Arbeit auf die nicht weit entfernte Tankstelle verlegen. Gesagt, getan.
Angekommen legte ich mein Fahrrad erstmal neben die Luftzapfsäule, an der bereits ein Autofahrer fleißig am Befüllen seiner Reifen war. 
Nach kurzer Zeit überreichte er mir freundlich den Schlauch und ging zum Kassenhäuschen. Adapter drauf, Schlauch ran und umgedreht zur Luftzapfsäule. Hier musste ich noch den gewünschten Luftdruck eingeben. In der Zwischenzeit schien der Autofahrer neben mir wieder im Auto zu sitzen, denn als ich an der Säule den Knopf "Bestätigen" drückte, fuhr auch der PKW wie auf Kommando los. 

Ein Krachen, ein Schleifen, ein Kratzen, ein Schrei!!!

Noch den Blick auf der Zapfsäule, wusste ich was mich zu erwarten hätte, wenn ich mich jetzt umdrehe. Der werte Herr hat es scheinbar Eilig und wählte ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste die Luftlinie gen Ausfahrt. Mein frisch Repariertes Torque passte Ihm scheinbar nicht in den Kramm. Kurzer Hand fuhr er einfach über Vorderrad und Gabel und schleifte es bis kurz vor die Ausfahrt mit.

Nachdem ich die letzten zwei Wochen ja schon ohne Rad überstanden habe, werden die nächsten 3-4 sicher auch nicht so schlimm.

Vielen Dank Schätzchen!


----------



## Pittus (18. April 2010)

Ach du Scheizze, der Supergau => mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl


Pitt


----------



## basti242 (18. April 2010)

auf watte... Foto vom Opfer? Hat der dann angehalten? Mein Beileid.


----------



## Eispickel (18. April 2010)

Ich hoffe, Dir wird der Schaden ohne Probleme und in vollem Umfang ersetzt. Klingt so als wäre das echt blöd gelaufen...


----------



## sirphillmo (18. April 2010)

Oh ja, dass hoffe ich auch. Glücklicherweise habe ich einen Zeugen der das ganze gesehen hat. Der Verursacher selbst war auch sehr kooperativ und hat sich mehrfach entschuldigt. Aber wer weiß ob er da schon geahnt hat was ihn das kosten wird.
Fotos sind eher unspektakulär. die gabel sieht annähernd normal aus, ausser an der stelle, wo sie mit 1,5 tonnen anpressdruck über das pflaster geschrammt ist. das vordere laufrad ist halt ne chipslette und mit sicherheit nicht zu retten. Lenker und Pedal sind zerkratzt. Ob der Rahmen was abbekommen hat muss wohl bei canyon geklärt werden. 
das warten geht also wieder los. ich glaub ich muss doch mit dem joggen anfangen.

danke für die anteilnahme.
mfg sirphillmo


----------



## Teekay (18. April 2010)

Mann, Mann, da haste aber echt 'ne Arschkarte gezogen!

Und die Moral von der Geschicht' - Dämpferpumpe taugt für Reifen nicht


----------



## mr proper (19. April 2010)

Sehr ärgerlich, aber Material kann ersetzt werden also Kopf hoch.


----------



## axl65 (19. April 2010)

Schätzelein,die vergangene Woche wollen wir vergessen!!!
Es geht doch auch anders:
Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eispickel (19. April 2010)

Danke Axl


----------



## timtim (19. April 2010)

okay schätzchen, spaß beiseite ! wer hat gestern in jonsdorf /zittauer geb. den weissen passat aufgebrochen ? sch..ss auf die jwolfskin und northgesichtsjacke ,auch das garmin kann man verschmerzen aber mein nagelneues safetyjacket ,das hätt ich gern wieder !
das schlüsselbund mit allem dran würd ich übrigens auch zurücknehmen..................nerv


----------



## Illuminus (19. April 2010)

zurzeit klaun se aba wie de raben, kann dit sein?
wat in meiner Umgebung so allet geklaut wurde...


----------



## sirphillmo (19. April 2010)

Oh scheizze, 

die woche scheint ja nicht nur für mich ein riesen reinfall gewesen zu sein. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. April 2010)

Na dann kann ick mich getrost och noch mit einreihen .. zwar schon vom Freitag .. aber egal 

Zum Glück noch rechtzeitig entdeckt


----------



## axl65 (20. April 2010)

Schätzchen,vielleicht schon bekannt,jedoch immer mal wieder hoch aktuell und  auch etwas amüsant.

Ton an:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvMYjNyLOWU"]YouTube- Fahrrad Sturz[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (21. April 2010)

Schätzchen,alles wird immer teurer.Die Leute ächzen unter der Last der Kosten die sie zu tragen haben.
Und immer wieder werden neue Quellen erschlossen um Geld zu machen.
Doch dies schlägt ja nun dem Fass den Boden aus!!!


----------



## Boerge (21. April 2010)

Ist das geil!!!  Aber mal im ernst: Ist doch 1.April?!!


----------



## maz4 (21. April 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> SchÃ¤tzchen,alles wird immer teurer.Die Leute Ã¤chzen unter der Last der Kosten die sie zu tragen haben.
> Und immer wieder werden neue Quellen erschlossen um Geld zu machen.
> Doch dies schlÃ¤gt ja nun dem Fass den Boden aus!!!



Selbst wenns so wÃ¤re verstehn kÃ¶nnt ich die Sache schon .

Einem Unternemen dieser Lebensmittelketten kosten der einzelne Wagen  ca 200 â¬ !

Und wieviele haben schon diese Dinger auf irgentwelchen abwegen gesehen?
Richtig  - und mÃ¶glicherweise denkt sich der ein oder andere SchrotthÃ¤ndler seinen Teil oder?


----------



## axl65 (21. April 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Ist das geil!!!  Aber mal im ernst: Ist doch 1.April?!!


Habe ich in einem Hausflur in Köpenick auf einer Witzpostkarte entdeckt.


maz4 schrieb:


> Selbst wenns so wäre verstehn könnt ich die Sache schon .
> 
> Einem Unternemen dieser Lebensmittelketten kosten der einzelne Wagen  ca 200  !
> 
> ...



Glaubst Du wirklich die 20ct machen dann den Unterschied???


----------



## maz4 (21. April 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> Habe ich in einem Hausflur in Köpenick auf einer Witzpostkarte entdeckt.
> 
> 
> Glaubst Du wirklich die 20ct machen dann den Unterschied???



In der Tabakindustrie machen 20 Cent anscheinend wirklich den Unterschied .

Immer mehr Raucher steigen auf die Selbsgedrehte um, und der Staat 
hat def. weniger Steuereinnahmen.


----------



## cubation (21. April 2010)

Bei Zigaretten kommen die 20 cent auch beim Händler bzw. Produzenten an. 

Beim Einkaufswagen bekommst das Geld nach dem Einkauf wieder.

Wenn "Preiserhöhung" auf 2.

Aber wie jedes Kind weiß, bekommt man die dinger sogar per Schlüssel "geknackt".



So und um noch was zum Schätzchen zu sagen. 

WASN SCHEIß WIND HEUTE, DER KONNT SICH MAL GAR NICHT FÜR NE RICHTUNG ENTSCHEIDEN !!!


----------



## maz4 (21. April 2010)

cubation schrieb:


> Bei Zigaretten kommen die 20 cent auch beim Händler bzw. Produzenten an.
> 
> Beim Einkaufswagen bekommst das Geld nach dem Einkauf wieder.
> 
> Wenn "Preiserhöhung" auf 2.



Richtig, der anreiz für den Einkäufer ist größer den Wagen auch zurückzubringen.


----------



## nullstein (22. April 2010)

Zwar etwas spät, aber auch ich reihe mich in die Gruppe "Mein Wochenende war voll fürn Arsch!!" ein.
Hier der Bericht:
Sonntag um 11:00 traf ich mich mit Naitsirhc bei besten Bedingungen am Schmetterlingsplatz. Kurz geschnackt und dann auf Richtung Berg. Dort angekommen trafen wir auf die Senioren-Gruppe um Axl65 und Reini65. Auch hier kurz geschnackt, die Knieschoner von Axl65 anprobiert (dies gibt der Geschichte noch eine Gewisse Würze) und dann etwas auf den Trails rund um den Berg rumgegurkt. Kurze Zeit später trafen wir erneut auf die lustige Runde der Herren mit ihren Rädern. Hier zogen wir uns kurz Hohn und Spott der Herren zu. Zitat: "Sagt mal quatscht ihr nur? ODer fahrt ihr auch mal?" Das konnten wir natürlich nicht auf uns sitzen lassen. Also beschlossen wir uns in Richtung Grunewaldturm aufzumachen. Ach war das schön, strahlend blauer Himmel, 18°C, das Bike unterm Poppes und der Waldboden unter den Stollen. Zudem tarfen wir auf unserem Weg viele Biker, die sich uns teilweise anschlossen und mit uns die hiesigen Trails unsicher machten. 
Nach erfolgreicher temporeicher Befahrung des Wurzeltrails am Grunewaldturm beschlossen wir uns nochmals zum Berg zu begeben. Diese Entscheidung sollte sich ca 40 Minuten später als mittlere Katastrophe erweisen.
Am Berg angekommen tarfen wir...?? Ja richtig!! Die Herren, die dort festgewachsen schienen (es sollte sich aber kurze Zeit später als Glück erweisen, dass die Herren sich dort aufhielten).
Erneut kurz gequatscht und dann beschlossen noch ein letztes Mal den Trails zu bezwingen. Die Abfahrt war rasant und spassig, doch die letzten 20 Meter sollten mir zum Verhängnis werden. Ich kam kurz vor dem Ende des Trails ins Rutschen und legte mich sanft auf die Seite. Dort rutschte ich quer über den Waldboden, bis ich einen heftigen Schlag verspürte und schließlich mit dem Kopf gegen einen Baum prallte. Als ich zum Stillstand kam, blickte ich auf mein linkes Knie und sah zwei große tiefe Schnittwunden. Ich sah meine Kniescheibe und wusste: "Das ist nicht gut!". Glücklicherweise waren ne Menge Leute (ihr wisst schon wer) vor Ort, die mir sofort zur Hilfe eilten und die Feuerwehr alarmierten. Ich wurde noch am Sonntag operiert. Befund: Schleimbeutel wurde operativ entfernt, ein Stück der Patella war abgesplittert und musste ebenfalls entfernt werden. ABER: keine Bänder, keine Sehnen und keine Nerven wurden verletzt!!!
Jetzt heißt es min. 4-6 Wochen kein Biken
Nochmal herzlichen Dank an alle Helfer.

P.S. Die Protekoren sind bereits bestellt! Nur leider etwa 1 Woche zu spät


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. April 2010)

Au sh1t - na dann gute Genesung und bitte nicht noch mehr solcher Berichte 

greetz,
sunday


----------



## maz4 (22. April 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Zwar etwas spät, aber auch ich reihe mich in die Gruppe "Mein Wochenende war voll fürn Arsch!!" ein.
> Hier der Bericht:
> Sonntag um 11:00 traf ich mich mit Naitsirhc bei besten Bedingungen am Schmetterlingsplatz. Kurz geschnackt und dann auf Richtung Berg. Dort angekommen trafen wir auf die Senioren-Gruppe um Axl65 und Reini65. Auch hier kurz geschnackt, die Knieschoner von Axl65 anprobiert (dies gibt der Geschichte noch eine Gewisse Würze) und dann etwas auf den Trails rund um den Berg rumgegurkt. Kurze Zeit später trafen wir erneut auf die lustige Runde der Herren mit ihren Rädern. Hier zogen wir uns kurz Hohn und Spott der Herren zu. Zitat: "Sagt mal quatscht ihr nur? ODer fahrt ihr auch mal?" Das konnten wir natürlich nicht auf uns sitzen lassen. Also beschlossen wir uns in Richtung Grunewaldturm aufzumachen. Ach war das schön, strahlend blauer Himmel, 18°C, das Bike unterm Poppes und der Waldboden unter den Stollen. Zudem tarfen wir auf unserem Weg viele Biker, die sich uns teilweise anschlossen und mit uns die hiesigen Trails unsicher machten.
> Nach erfolgreicher temporeicher Befahrung des Wurzeltrails am Grunewaldturm beschlossen wir uns nochmals zum Berg zu begeben. Diese Entscheidung sollte sich ca 40 Minuten später als mittlere Katastrophe erweisen.
> ...


 
Heiliger ! 

Gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabu82 (22. April 2010)

@Nullstein,

gute Besserung,solche Berichte zeigen mal wieder wie gefährlich unser Sport ist.
Ich werde mir wohl auch Protektoren besorgen müssen,da ich meist allein fahre.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## schotti65 (22. April 2010)

Bestellst Du 1 Woche später nach dem ersten Gesichtsabrieb dann auch nen FF?


----------



## nullstein (22. April 2010)

Vielen Dank! Ja Protektoren sind Pflicht. Ich ärgere mich, dass ich mir bisher keine gekauft hatte. Wär ich allein gewesen, hätte ich ein gewaltiges Problem gehabt, da ich mitten im Wald lag. Eine Erklärung des genauen Unfallorts wäre mir wohl sehr schwer gefallen. Zudem hilft es, wenn mit einem gesprochen wird!


----------



## Fabu82 (22. April 2010)

> Bestellst Du 1 Woche später nach dem ersten Gesichtsabrieb dann auch nen  FF?


Falls du mich jetzt meinst,nee!
Ich hatte schon länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir Knee/Shin Guard´s zu holen,daher wurde halt aus einem Vorhaben, nur eine Tat  .

Gruß Gordon


----------



## nullstein (22. April 2010)

@Schotti: Die Entscheidung Protektoren zu kaufen stand schon ne Weile fest. Ich konnte mich nur nicht für ein bestimmtes Produkt entscheiden!


----------



## karsten reincke (22. April 2010)

gute Besserung!


----------



## Anto (22. April 2010)

Brecht euch nicht die Greten... hatte ich am Sonntag noch zu dir gesagt. Alles Gute!


----------



## nullstein (22. April 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Brecht euch nicht die Greten... hatte ich am Sonntag noch zu dir gesagt. Alles Gute!



Vielleicht sollte ich doch lieber zur CC-Schwuckerei wechseln


----------



## Eispickel (22. April 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich doch lieber zur CC-Schwuckerei wechseln



Aha... nur weil dort ohne Protektoren und nem Alibihelm gefahren wird passiert einem da nix  Aus meiner Sicht ist die Dosierung des Risikos und eine gute Einschätzung der Gefahren immernoch der beste Schutz vor Verletzungen. Glück, Übung und Können gehören natürlich auch dazu...

Blöde Geschichte, Gute Besserung...

ED: ich denke mal @nill hat seine Erfahrungen (wie viele hier vor ihm auch) gemacht und kann/wird in Zukunft bestimmt davon profitieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (22. April 2010)

Ja oder einfach impfen lassen. Gegen alles. Dann kann man auch den Helm weglassen.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. April 2010)

basti242 schrieb:


> Ja oder einfach impfen lassen. Gegen alles. Dann kann man auch den Helm weglassen.



Oder besser gleich das Hirn


----------



## mete (22. April 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Oder besser gleich das Hirn



no brain no pain


----------



## timtim (22. April 2010)

der Basti hat tatsächlich immer geniale ideen


----------



## checkb (22. April 2010)

Gute Besserung und hoffentlich schon bald wieder uff'n Trail.

Checkb


----------



## fad faxe (22. April 2010)

Alles Gute, Nullstein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_73 (22. April 2010)

ohne die umstände näher als in der beschreibung erläutert zu kennen, würde ich zu 





> Aus meiner Sicht ist die Dosierung des Risikos und eine gute Einschätzung der Gefahren immernoch der beste Schutz vor Verletzungen.


 tendieren. wenn ich mich als cc- oder rr-recke ´verkleide´, versuche ich meine tendenziell grobschlächtigen bikekompetenzen dem gefährt wie auch der ausrüstung anzupassen und mein "mit-dem-bike-nie-langsamer-als-30-km/h-GEN" zu zügeln. das klappt natürlich nicht immer, aber mich beim touren einem ff-helm und kompletter protektorenausrüstung auszusetzen halte ich für, äh... kontraproduktiv (ausserdem: wer sieht schon beim entspannten durch den wald touren gern aus wie don quijote).
auf jeden fall gute besserung- viel glück braucht man ja nicht mehr wünschen, hattest du ja schon


----------



## sirphillmo (22. April 2010)

meine fresse! was ist hier nur los?

da werden erinnerungen wach. patella is ne fiese sache. ich hoffe für dich, dass wenn dann nur ein kleiner teil abgesplittert ist und nicht die scheibe direkt betroffen ist. 
Die meistens böse aussehenden fleischwunden sind im nachhinein ja immer das hamloseste.
ich wünsche allen die es nötig haben gute besserung (und mir das mein bike schnell wieder fit ist  )

mfg sirphillmo


----------



## axl65 (22. April 2010)

@nullstein:

Dir erstmal Gute Besserung!!!

@Alle:

An der Stelle hätte es jeden erwischen können,ob CC-Freerider-Downhiller-Wasweissich.Der Weg fällt am Hang ab und das wegrutschende Hinterrad wäre immer möglich gewesen.Das @nullstein nun das Pech hatte,an einem kleinen Stück Blech im Boden hängen zu bleiben,beschi..en gelaufen. 
Der Teufelsberg liegt voll von Schutt und Abfallprodukten.
Das Fahrkönnen spielte in diesem Fall keine Rolle.

axl


----------



## fad faxe (22. April 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass wir auf einem begrünten Schuttberg rumbiken sind mir bei den letzten Touren rund um den T/Drachenberg ungewöhnlich viele Glasscherben auf einigen Trails aufgefallen. Reifenschaden ist schon nicht so toll, einen (resultierenden) Sturz auf dem Untergrund wünsche ich niemandem.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. April 2010)

Ich wollte das SX heute eigentlich mit der S-Bahn nach Hause geleiten und nur dort fahren, wo es nicht anders ging - also zwischen Büro und Bahnhof und zu Hause 

Es kam alles anders - wollte nochmal im Votec Store kurz vor Feierabend vorbei schauen und keiner mehr da - die Sonne schien so schön, was gibts schöneres als in Richtung Osten zu radeln und vielleicht mal ein bissel mehr über das neue Bike zu erfahren, steig ich halt nicht in Ostkreuz, sondern in Lichtenberg wieder in die S-Bahn...

...das Ende vom Lied, ich bin bis fast zum Sonnenuntergang nach Hause geradelt (25km) und hab ein bissel mehr rumprobiert... Schaltung, Dämpfer, Gabel, Sattelstütze etc... , man, man, man ist schon geil die Karre 

Fotos... sry, aber die Sonne war fast weg 

Vorbau wird ausgetauscht - ist zu lang, das haben technische Forumsgrößen hier schon gleich an den Fotos erkannt, ich habs dann in der Praxis mitbekommen.

Die Sattelstütze ist übrigens noch eine i900 und wird demnächst von Votec gegen eine 950 ausgetauscht, da diese gerade nicht vorrätig waren.



























PS.: Da werden Erinnerungen ans V8 wieder wach...


----------



## floindahouse (23. April 2010)

looks nice 

nimmst du das bike mit an gardasee???


----------



## sundaydrive+r (23. April 2010)

Nur dafür ist es gekauft worden


----------



## floindahouse (23. April 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Nur dafür ist es gekauft worden



achso stimmt... du wolltest ja touren fahren


----------



## Fabu82 (23. April 2010)

Das Votec ist schick,schade das der Dämpfer dem Dreck vom Hinterrad ausgeliefert ist.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## sundaydrive+r (23. April 2010)

Da sitzt seit eben etwas zwischen der Schußlinie und dem Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (23. April 2010)

Das wird doch sowieso nur sonntags und bei Sonnenschein gefahren .


----------



## machero (23. April 2010)

@Nullstein

Is ja echt übel! Auch von mir gute Besserung!!!

Aber schön geschriebener Bericht


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. April 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Na dann kann ick mich getrost och noch mit einreihen .. zwar schon vom Freitag .. aber egal
> 
> Zum Glück noch rechtzeitig entdeckt



Wunderbar, ich habe festgestell das die Leute bei Ghost auch mit klaren Aussagen anscheindend nicht klar kommen 

Anbei das Suchspiel: Finde den Fehler:





Sonnts wünsch ick den Gardasee-Leuten nur noch 'Happy-Trails' .. und Sunday,, lass dein neues Rad heile, den ohne is alles blöd 

 Kuka


----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. April 2010)

Ne Nummer zu gross? Na bau es doch mal ein, sieht bestimmt lustig aus


----------



## factoryltd (24. April 2010)

ist für 29" wa


----------



## fad faxe (24. April 2010)

Ne, für mehr Federweg...


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. April 2010)

hmm .. naja ..Lösung der Problematik:
Ghost hat für die verschiedenen Rahmengrösen auch dem entsprechende Kettenstrebenlängen. 
Die müssen mir eine Schwinge von einem XL-Rahmen geschickt haben 

Jedenfalls hätte ich mit dieser eine Kettenstrebenlänge von ~460mm 

 Kuka


----------



## Scheibenbremse (24. April 2010)

@kuka: so ein pech aber auch 

morgen schonmal einer weniger?

@sunday: ohne weiss gab's das nicht oder? wann hört die 'radindustrie' endlich damit auf 

sonst aber recht schick. muss man ma aus der nähe sehen.

bis denn dann


----------



## basti242 (24. April 2010)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> @sunday: ohne weiss gab's das nicht oder? wann hört die 'radindustrie' endlich damit auf



so lange der Markt danach fragt. Sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (24. April 2010)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> @kuka: so ein pech aber auch
> 
> morgen schonmal einer weniger?



Mal schauen, ick wollte mir evtl. das Renen in den Müggelz man anschauen .. und bin da evtl. schon gegen 11.00Uhr da .. 

 Kuka

Hab ja noch ne Leihkrücke hier


----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. April 2010)

Fahrverbot Herr Kuka 

Grüsse aus Italien,
Sunday


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. April 2010)




----------



## Scheibenbremse (24. April 2010)

basti242 schrieb:


> so lange der Markt danach fragt. Sieht doch gut aus.



ich kenne nur leute die der weisshype nervt. und sogar leute die sich deshalb keine fox kaufen; jetzt wo es auch nichtmehr aufpreispflichtig wunschfarbe gibt 



kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ick wollte mir evtl. das Renen in den Müggelz man anschauen .. und bin da evtl. schon gegen 11.00Uhr da ..
> 
> Kuka
> 
> Hab ja noch ne Leihkrücke hier



das überleg ich auch mit frauchen 



sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Fahrverbot Herr Kuka
> 
> Grüsse aus Italien,
> Sunday



da muss ich kuka aber leider recht geben. funktioniert ja kaum was so richtig wie's soll. deshalb ja endlich mal neu. viel spaß damit


----------



## basti242 (5. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn es nicht hier ins Bikeforum gehört...

Da unser kleener Kater Peppi am 14.02. leider verstorben ist suchen wir einen würdigen Nachfolger. 
Falls jemand Katzenbabys hat oder jemanden kennt der welche hat und davon gerne eins loswerden möchte kann sich vertrauensvoll an mich wenden.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Macrotron (5. Mai 2010)

Habs zwar keins und kenne niemanden aber vielleicht hilft der Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (6. Mai 2010)

Danke da haben wir auch schon mal geschaut.


----------



## kuka.berlin (6. Mai 2010)

Update zu meiner gerissenen Schwinge:

Kein Ersatzteil verfügbar, somit ist der Rahmen nur noch den Altmetallpreis wert


----------



## basti242 (6. Mai 2010)

Hatteste noch Garantie?


----------



## kuka.berlin (6. Mai 2010)

ne .. seit zwei Jahren schon nicht mehr ..

Eine Ersatzschwinge hatte ich ja schon, wie man oben sieht, schon da. Nur war es leider die Falsche.
Muss mal schauen, wie es mit dem Crach-Replacement ausschaut. Hab da den aktuellen AMR+ 7500 Rahmen vorgeschlagen bekommen.
Jedoch muss ich da mit X-12, BB-Presfit, und Tapered Steuerrohr zu viel von meinem alten Rad tauschen.

Es läuft grad die Anfrage für den ASX Plus Rahmen der eine sehr ähnliche Optik hat, jedoch passen meine ganzen Teile ran.

Alternativ schau ich mich auch grad im Gebrauchtmarkt um:
Specialized Enduro (~2007 Modell)
Specialized Pitch
Cannondale Prophet (MX)

Sowas in die Richtung ~140-150mm; Gr.L .

Mal schauen was es wird, und was mein Konto dazu sagt.


----------



## mr proper (6. Mai 2010)

Pro Pitch!


An sonsten hab ich och mal wieder was schnuckeliges aufgebaut, nachdem es beim letzten N8ride schon mal kurz angetestet wurde, wurde das Baby nun quer durch Deutschland Chauffiert um sich dem ersten Praxistest zu unterziehen. Pfalz is immer wieder geil und erst recht mit neuem Spielzeug, leider erfüllt es nich die Erwartungen die ich mir erhofft hatte, überzeugt aber statt desem mit komplett andern ungeahnten Qualitäten, so das ich einfach nur glücklich mit dem Aufbau binn. Und es definitiv fertig aufbauen werd, erstmal bekommt aber das Liteville seine Teile zurück.



mr proper schrieb:


> Mein Winterprojekt is auch fertig geworden und hat gestern in der Pfalz voll überzeugt


----------



## timtim (6. Mai 2010)

schnicke ,proper ,schnicke !
willst wohl den rainer jagen ?

tim²


----------



## basti242 (6. Mai 2010)

@Kuka
Prophet wäre nicht schlecht. Kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen. Warum unbedingt das MX? Wenn es um die 160er Gabel geht, die kannste auch mit dem Normalen fahren. Darfste aber offiziell nicht.

@Propper
was sind das denn für ungeahnte Qualitäten?


----------



## kuka.berlin (6. Mai 2010)

MX .. dachte da an die Steckachse und die Geo .. aber kommt eh die Pike rein .. sind aber eh alles nur Gedanken.

Auf Grund der Tatsache das bei den Alternativramhen doch noch ein paar Teile getauscht werden müssen, wird es denke ich wieder ein Ghost, da kann ich Alles weiter verwenden.

Hab ja nach dem Studium Zeit mir was schickes auf zu bauen .. bin ja noch jung


----------



## Pittus (6. Mai 2010)

@Kuka 

was für eine Hinterradnabe hast und für Taperd gibt es Reduzierungen, bliebe die neue Kurbel und evtl. die Nabe.

Pitt


----------



## kuka.berlin (6. Mai 2010)

tapered mit 1 1/8 Gabel schaut einfach mistig aus 
Nabe und Innenlagerumbau schlagen mit ~ je 25â¬ zu buche .. also daran wirds wahrscheinlich nicht liegen .. eher das Ding mit der Optik Gabel/Steuerrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (7. Mai 2010)

Schätzchen,was es nicht alles so gibt...!!!




axl


----------



## Illuminus (7. Mai 2010)

dafür gibts dat


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (7. Mai 2010)

Neulich in den Wäldern Brandenburgs gesichtet: 



Was das wohl war?


----------



## B..G.M.... (7. Mai 2010)

....etwas ReIZEndes aus dem Kanonental!


----------



## JayPKay (7. Mai 2010)

Oh, ne Lefty! Und 'n ?Rize?...und mit Schneckenbeinchen drauf. 

Eine _Rize.Schnecke_ ! 

ed: ok..erste idee war quatsch. jeändert.  
     das is doch nich etwa das neue Gefährt eines Aufundabfahrers? hmm...mit Flats...bitte um Auflösung...iwann


----------



## Anto (7. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Gedanke war Schnegge auf dem Bike von JPK


----------



## cubation (8. Mai 2010)

n Moped?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (10. Mai 2010)

JayPKay schrieb:


> bitte um Auflösung...iwann





Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Was das wohl war?



Es war ein RZ one forty. Und das kam so: 
Cannondale hat eine Handvoll Räder für eine Veranstaltung meines Cannondale-Dealers bereit gestellt. N Flash, Scalpel, Super Six... Spaßenshalber hab ich mich mal drauf gesetzt (und auch mal ein Foto für euch aufgenommen ). Also: es war ein Testbike und nein, ich habe nicht vor, mir dergleichen zuzulegen.


----------



## vase2k (10. Mai 2010)

@renn.schnecke bist du mit nem gelben rennrad unterwegs? wenn ja, dann fahr nächstes mal bei obi in adlershof nicht quer übers adlergestell und jag mir nen schrecken ein, wenn du auf einmal an der ampel an mir vorbeirauschst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eispickel (10. Mai 2010)

vase2k schrieb:


> @renn.schnecke bist du mit nem gelben rennrad unterwegs? wenn ja, dann fahr nächstes mal bei obi in adlershof nicht quer übers adlergestell und jag mir nen schrecken ein, wenn du auf einmal an der ampel an mir vorbeirauschst



Vom Fahrstil her passt das


----------



## checkb (11. Mai 2010)

Das wäre doch was für Schotti. 

klick

checkb


----------



## schotti65 (11. Mai 2010)

Immer her damit. Ich glaub die kenn ich alle noch nicht.


----------



## mete (11. Mai 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Immer her damit. Ich glaub die kenn ich alle noch nicht.



FSK 12, bist Du dafür denn schon bereit? Da gibt es bestimmt das ein oder andere schmutzige Wort zu hören!


----------



## schotti65 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin doch fast schwerhörig, und der Lautsprecher vom Notebook rauscht auch ziemlich, das passt schon.


----------



## schotti65 (11. Mai 2010)

Fährt jemand den Specialized Deviant in L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (11. Mai 2010)

Und ich dachte, ihr hättet euch in jener Nacht, am Mülleimer, zu Fuße des Passo Nota, geschworen, niemals auseinander zu gehen.


Ich bin kein Hilfe, ich weiß.


----------



## checkb (11. Mai 2010)

Icke


----------



## Grobi80 (11. Mai 2010)

suche dringen einen relativ kurzen 1 1/8 vorbau mit einer 31,8er lenkerklemmung....
so um die 40 bis 50 mm länge wäre optimal.
bitte pm an mich wenn ihr was im angebot habt.

vielen dank......


----------



## checkb (11. Mai 2010)

Mangelnde Fahrtechnik mit Teile optimieren. So nicht Herr Grobi, die Steinernde Renne ruft.


----------



## axl65 (11. Mai 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Mangelnde Fahrtechnik mit Teile optimieren. So nicht Herr Grobi, die Steinernde Renne ruft.




Ey @checker,ohne 785 mm geht schon mal garnichts im Harz.
Hör auf dem @Grobi weiss zu machen,es läge an der Fahrtechnik!!!

axl


----------



## kuka.berlin (12. Mai 2010)

Crash-replacement abgeschlossen. Endlich wieder ein Bike 








 Kuka


----------



## basti242 (12. Mai 2010)

Na geilo, hat ja anscheinend gut geklappt


----------



## Anto (13. Mai 2010)

Letzte Vorbereitungen für die Fahrt gen Himmel:





Und ich will die Bilder aus NBG die Tage sehen!!!


----------



## grege (16. Mai 2010)

Sag mal Schätzchen, weiß hier eigentlich jemand, ob und wann es bei Stadler mal wieder einen Personalverkauf gibt? Es stehen größere Ausgaben an...


----------



## Macrotron (16. Mai 2010)

Hat afaik bis jetzt immer erst gen ende des Jahres (NOV) stattgefunden. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (16. Mai 2010)

grege schrieb:


> Sag mal Schätzchen, weiß hier eigentlich jemand, ob und wann es bei Stadler mal wieder einen Personalverkauf gibt?



Brauchst Du eine Hausdame?


----------



## grege (16. Mai 2010)

November war der letzte. aber gab's nicht auch noch einen zweiten Termin im Jahr? Mein Erinnerungsvermögen ist auch nicht mehr das beste...


----------



## twobeers (18. Mai 2010)

Der zweite Termin ist auch im November.

Twobeers


----------



## Will67 (19. Mai 2010)

Urlaub auf zwei Rädern - Asphaltierte Rollbahnen

_.... Hier bietet der Allgemeine Deutsche Fahrrad Club (ADFC) seine Dienste an. Sein Zertifizierungsverfahren besteht darin, die wesentlichen Qualitätselemente von Radfernwegen zu quantifizieren. Die Gesamtpunktzahl berechnet sich durch die Addition der Punkte, die für Befahrbarkeit, Oberfläche, Wegweisung, Routenführung, Sicherheit, Infrastruktur, öffentlichen Nahverkehr und Marketing erreicht werden.

Inzwischen wurde das kostenpflichtige Verfahren auf eine Handvoll überregionale Radfernwege angewandt, unter anderem den Ems-Radweg und den Maintalradweg, der mit fünf Sternen die Höchstnote erhielt. Ausschlaggebend dafür waren das professionelle Marketing, die einheitliche Beschilderung, die gastronomische Vielfalt am Wegrand, die komfortable Breite des Weges und ihr minimaler Rollwiderstand - mehr als neunzig Prozent der Route bestehen aus homogenen Teerdecken. Alle anderen Oberflächen führen beim ADFC zu Punktabzügen: Während "glatter Asphalt" pro Kilometer Strecke zwei Punkte bekommt, erhält eine "wassergebundene Decke" in "tadellosem" Zustand nur 1,5 Punkte, weist sie Wellen und Unebenheiten auf, so gibt es nur einen Punkt. ..._


----------



## souldriver (20. Mai 2010)

In die Bewertung muss unbedingt noch mit eingehen, ob man an den am Wegesrand liegenden Würstchenbuden (für die Damen gibt es auch Salat mit gegrillter magerer Hähnchenbrust) auch den Akku seines E-Bikes aufladen kann! Sonst muss am Ende gar doch Schweiß vergossen werden und das würde ja zu deutlichem Punkteabzug führen.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (20. Mai 2010)

souldriver schrieb:


> In die Bewertung muss unbedingt noch mit eingehen, ob man an den am Wegesrand liegenden Würstchenbuden (für die Damen gibt es auch Salat mit gegrillter magerer Hähnchenbrust) auch den Akku seines E-Bikes aufladen kann! Sonst muss am Ende gar doch Schweiß vergossen werden und das würde ja zu deutlichem Punkteabzug führen.



Dafür!


----------



## mr proper (20. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ganz klar Pro E-Bike schon mal auf einem drauf gesessen machen echt laune die Kisten 

CC Downhiller bekommt endlich eine Loby und man kann richtig Biere am Abend davor Trinken ohne jegliche Planungseinschränkungen in der Tourenlänge, ok die leichten Gleichgewichtsstörungen könnten ein manko werden weil einem nun die Chanse genommen wird den Rest beim ersten Anstieg aus zu Schwitzen, aber dafür wiederum geht ja dann alles mit Fullface und SaftyJacket
Allso Feuer Frei


----------



## Boerge (21. Mai 2010)

souldriver schrieb:


> In die Bewertung muss unbedingt noch mit eingehen, ob man an den am Wegesrand liegenden Würstchenbuden (für die Damen gibt es auch Salat mit gegrillter magerer Hähnchenbrust) auch den Akku seines E-Bikes aufladen kann! Sonst muss am Ende gar doch Schweiß vergossen werden und das würde ja zu deutlichem Punkteabzug führen.



Es wird natürlich alle drei Kilometer einen "natural recreational spot mit beauty&wellness zones und wlan-hotspot"  geben, an dem eine bräter-kette natürlich auch einen drive-in mit steckdose bietet!
Wenn ich mich wirklich fit auf meinem e-bike fühle, kann ich selbstverständlich auch pommes schranke und nen whopper in mich rein stopfen.
Guck dir nur die Mopped-Fahrer an: Die halten sich ja auch alle für Sportler.
Schön wäre allerdings, wenn drei Jahre später ein digitales Mautsystem eingeführt wird um den Streckenerhalt zu sichern...


----------



## checkb (21. Mai 2010)

E-Bikes werden in 5 Jahren Standard sein, egal ob im Wald oder auf der Strasse. Logischerweise wird dann auch das E-Ladesystem am Wegesrand in die Bewertungen einfliessen. Maut, Strafzettel etc. werden natürlich folgen.

Was spricht eigentlich gegen E-Bikes, ausser der Fitness? Nicht jeder hat Bock auf Schweiss etc., es gibt auch Leute die GEMÜTLICH sind und geniessen. 

checkb

PS: Am Anfang belächelt, inzwischen der Verkaufsschlager schlechthin: http://www.segway.de






Bild von Segway.de unter dem Link: Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (21. Mai 2010)

Die Segway's sind der HAMMER !!!! Aber noch Sau teuer , und laune macht das alle mal. 

Ich sag immer: hauptsache ZWEI Räder


----------



## mete (21. Mai 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich gegen E-Bikes, ausser der Fitness?



In Berlin/Brandenburg? Abriegelung bei 25km/h nach STVZO .


----------



## checkb (21. Mai 2010)

mete schrieb:


> In Berlin/Brandenburg? Abriegelung bei 25km/h nach STVZO .



Wer interessiert sich für Tempobegrenzungen bzw. Drosselungen?  Entscheidend ist die Unterstützung beim treten und da kommt man schnell auf ordentlichen Speed.


----------



## Will67 (21. Mai 2010)

Das E-Ladesystem ist in den IC-Zügen der Bahn schon vorbildlich  umgesetzt. 2 Steckdosen sind hinter den Fahrradständern versteckt. 




Boerge schrieb:


> Guck dir nur die Mopped-Fahrer an: Die halten sich ja auch alle für Sportler.



Also bitte, in meiner roten Ducati-Lederkombi bin ich sogar Supersportler!


----------



## Boerge (21. Mai 2010)

Will67 schrieb:


> Also bitte, in meiner roten Ducati-Lederkombi bin ich sogar Supersportler!



Noch mehr als das, Schatz!


----------



## mete (21. Mai 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Wer interessiert sich für Tempobegrenzungen bzw. Drosselungen?  entscheidend ist die Unterstützung beim treten und da kommt man schnell auf ordentlichen Speed.



Wenn Oma Tinchen aus Bollerbü demnächst mit einem entriegeltem Rad mit bordsteinhohem Einstieg mit 50 an Dir vorbeifegt weißt du wo der Hammer hängt . Bei 300 Watt Unterstützung muss sie dazu nicht einmal viel treten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (21. Mai 2010)

Ich gönne es Oma Tinchen. Sie bringt sicher nur ihrem Enkel das Essen  zum Klavierunterricht.

Und diese schon hier zu beobachtenden Abgrenzungsbemühungen werden uns  die nächsten Jahre zunehmend begleiten. Es wird nicht einfach werden,  damit entspannt umzugehen.


----------



## fad faxe (21. Mai 2010)

Ich seh schon jetzt keinen großen Unterschied zu so manchem Bike aus dem hiesigen Board...






Sitzprobleme ade!


----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (22. Mai 2010)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Ich werde morgen früh um 08:43 Uhr am Bahnhof Fürstenberg/ Havel (Gesundbrunnen ab 7:49 Uhr) zu dieser Runde aufbrechen. Am Anfang viele "Trails" und Seen (inkl. Stechlin), später eher normale Forstwege. Auf dem Zeltplatz am kleinen Pälitzsee (nach 20km) wird es die einzige Pause geben (15-30 Minuten). Um 16:00 Uhr muss ich wieder zu Hause (Prenzlauer Berg) sein, was inklusive aller Pausen einen effektiven Schnitt von >22km/h bedeutet.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse,

der Sonderzeichenbeauftragte


----------



## JayPKay (23. Mai 2010)

Schätzchen, Schätzchen....ich hab ne Weisheit des Tages für dich.


*Saniert der Nachbar seine Wohnung,
drischt auf die Mauern wie ein Specht,

so tut das dünnen Wänden schlecht!!!*


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Mai 2010)

JayPKay schrieb:


> *Saniert der Nachbar seine Wohnung,*
> *drischt auf die Mauern wie ein Specht,*
> 
> *so tut das dünnen Wänden schlecht!!!*


 
wolltest du an der stelle nicht schon immer mal ein bild aufhängen?


----------



## fad faxe (24. Mai 2010)

Erinnert eher an Werke von Joseph Beuys...


----------



## Teekay (25. Mai 2010)

Na Schätzchen, jetzt rate mal von welcher Bremsscheibe das Branding stammt...


----------



## mete (25. Mai 2010)

Irgendeine Hayes....oder Avid.


----------



## Will67 (25. Mai 2010)

Teekay schrieb:


> Na Schätzchen, jetzt rate mal von welcher  Bremsscheibe das Branding stammt...



2009er Avid G3 Clean Sweep, 203mm, nee eher 185mm. 6-Loch, nicht Centerlock.   Aber ich möchte mich nicht festlegen.


----------



## factoryltd (25. Mai 2010)

Teekay schrieb:


> Na Schätzchen, jetzt rate mal von welcher Bremsscheibe das Branding stammt...



kannste noch nen bissel mehr Bremsscheibe zeigen  ich tip auf Avid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (25. Mai 2010)

genau mach mal das Branding größer, so ist es zu schwer


----------



## checkb (25. Mai 2010)

Avid, sowas wie Hayes fährt keine Sau.


----------



## Teekay (25. Mai 2010)

Avid clean sweep iss korrekt, Durchmesser aber nicht - sieht man doch deutlich an dem Radius 

Vllt kann ja mal jemand Abrücke von anderen Modellen machen?


----------



## souldriver (26. Mai 2010)

Teekay schrieb:


> Vllt kann ja mal jemand Abrücke von anderen Modellen machen?


Früher war es ja so, dass die Rancher ihr Vieh markierten. Jetzt soll es also umgekehrt sein?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (31. Mai 2010)

Schätzelein, hier im BBB-Forum wird dann und wann sozusagen unendlich diskutiert. Dabei ist solch ein Forum echt ungeeignet für derlei. 

Sei es, weil man leicht etwas überliest (siehe *). 
Sei es, weil man nicht ausreichend intensiv liest. 
Sei es, weil man sich nur zwischen Tür und Angel damit beschäftigt bzw. sich beschäftigen kann. (Oder - wie ich gerade - drei Sachen auf einmal macht.)
Sei es, weil man einfach nicht jedes Mal rückfragen kann, ob der andere das so und so gemeint hat. Oder ob er es ernst meint oder nicht. (siehe **) So etwas funktioniert eben wohl nur im Gespräch. Des Weiteren kann es ja genauso passieren, dass man davon ausgeht, etwas korrekt verstanden zu haben. Aber ob dem dann auch so ist, ist die andere Frage.

Und dann lässt das ein oder andere Missverständnis die Diskutierenden aneinander vorbeireden. Und die schriftliche Debatte ist relativ (!) unproduktiv oder sorgt dafür, dass sich manche (!) unnötigerweise die Köpfe anrammeln.


* Das hier ist einfach nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass man ganz schnell von etwas Unrichtigem ausgehen kann (dass man schnell was falsch verstehen kann):


Leser schrieb:


> Darf ich etwas gestehen? Ich hatte anfangs, vor meinem geistigem Auge, bis zum Studium des großzügig zur Verfügung gestellten Infomaterials, Børge mit Benny verwechselt.



Und die Verwechslung kam zustande, obwohl es mindestens zwei Mal erwähnt wurde: 


Berichterstatter schrieb:


> Noch heute schaue ich mit Begeisterung zu,mittlerweile ist auch mein Junior Fan,wenn Børge mit seinen Eltern und deren beiden Freunden lustige Sachen erlebt.
> 
> *Børges Vaters Freund hat hier eine eigene Straße*



** 





schotti65 schrieb:


> Leider versteh ich diverse Formulierungen im Detail nicht, aber das wird mir jetzt zu langatmig hier im thread.



Und wer weiß, wie viel von _diesem _Beitrag jetzt missverstanden wird.


----------



## Boerge (31. Mai 2010)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Schätzelein, hier im BBB-Forum wird dann und wann sozusagen unendlich diskutiert. Dabei ist solch ein Forum echt ungeeignet für derlei.
> 
> Sei es, weil man leicht etwas überliest (siehe *).
> Sei es, weil man nicht ausreichend intensiv liest.
> ...



Liebe Rennschnecke! Kluge Frauen sind immer klüger, als kluge Männer.


----------



## karsten reincke (31. Mai 2010)

Liebe Rennschnecke! Kluge Frauen sind immer klüger, als kluge Männer. 

------------------------------



Was für ein wahrer Satz!


Ich war zu Zeiten im Kino, um Egon und seine Freunde zu sehen, als man in den Müggels noch nicht per Fahrrad die Todesbahn bezwang, sondern per Schlitten.......


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. Juni 2010)

Schätzchen dieses Jahr werde ich mit dem Stadtverkehr so gar nicht warm :/ Nach dem heutigen Weg zu Arbeit schmerzt mir die Schulter, der Kopf hat 2 Beulen und das Hinderrad meines Bikes blockiert... was mit dem "Aufprallgegenstand" passiert ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis - es ist davon gerannt.


----------



## axl65 (3. Juni 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Schätzchen dieses Jahr werde ich mit dem Stadtverkehr so gar nicht warm :/ Nach dem heutigen Weg zu Arbeit schmerzt mir die Schulter, der Kopf hat 2 Beulen und das Hinderrad meines Bikes blockiert... was mit dem "Aufprallgegenstand" passiert ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis - es ist davon gerannt.



Hund,Katze,Maus???
Gute Besserung!!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. Juni 2010)

@Axl - DANKE - es wäre schön (im Vergleich zu dem, was ich wirklich umgenietet habe), wenn es ein Tier gewesen wäre


----------



## basti242 (3. Juni 2010)

Wildschwein?


----------



## checkb (3. Juni 2010)

Ick bekomme langsam den Eindruck: Biken ist gefährlich. 

Gute Besserung, checkb


----------



## twobeers (3. Juni 2010)

Mein AusweichmanÃ¶ver bei einem plÃ¶tzlich auftauchendem Kind kam mir letztens wieder ins GedÃ¤chtnis, als die Rechnung der Krankenkasse kam: " Wir freuen uns, daÃ wir die Notarztwagenrechnungf in HÃ¶he von vielen Hundert â¬ fÃ¼r Sie begleichen durften." Kind ist damals Ã¼brigens auch weggerannt, mein Gesicht aber gut verheilt...

Gute Besserung

Twobeers


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. Juni 2010)

Bin ich froh heute meine neue Halbschale aufgesetzt zu haben - ich glaube das war heute mein heftigster Einschlag mit dem Kopf (glücklicherweise Helm dazwischen) auf Asphalt, den ich je hatte. Krankenwagen musste diesmal nicht kommen, dafür ist der Helm futsch - angerissen innen :/

@checkB - danke und JA! Aber nur im wilden Osten Berlins, wie es scheint  glücklicherweise passiert sowas in den Bergen nicht


----------



## basti242 (3. Juni 2010)

Mensch Sunday das ist schon das zweite Mal in diesem Jahr. 

Defensive vorausschauende Fahrweise wird oft unterschätzt. Auch auf dem Bike. Vielleicht fährst du einfach zu schnell. 

Gruß
Basti

Gute Besserung übrigens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (3. Juni 2010)

Er hat wahrscheinlich während der Fahrt die ganze Zeit mit seinem iPad rum gespielt


----------



## meesta (4. Juni 2010)

Ja so könnte es aussehen nach der Privatisierung der Gewässer in Brandenburg!

Gefunden bei Köln....

der meesta hat schon seine Angel in der Hand und will nur schnell sein Zelt aufschlagen und dann so etwas....









und das an so einem idyllischen Platz





ciao vom meesta


----------



## Anto (5. Juni 2010)

@basti
Deine Signatur erinnert mich an meinen Jahresverschleiß... Mach die bitte weg, ist ja grausam


----------



## nullstein (5. Juni 2010)

Nun sind mittlerweile 7 Wochen seit meiner Begegnung mit der Metallplatte am T-Berg rum und ich durfte heut bei der Physio das erste Mal auf's Ergometer Als meine Physiotherapeutin zu mir sagte: "Also wenn du dich heute gut fühlst, dann können wir mal das Radfahren antesten." wollte das Lächeln nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht. Ich humpelte euphorisch Richtung Ergometer und drängelte nervig wie ein kleines Kind, dass sie mir das Teil einstellt. NAch sorgfältiger Einstellung konnte es losgehen. 
Naja...es erinnerte mich zwar eher an Luftgestrampel, da ich kaum Druck aufs Pedal bringen konnte, es schmerzt immernoch sehr aber es hat Spaß gemacht.
Also dann..bis hoffentlich bald in den Wäldern Berlins


----------



## Boerge (5. Juni 2010)

*schätzchen, es ist sommer!!!*


----------



## Will67 (5. Juni 2010)

Ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer oder es könnte auch eine Falle sein, Schätzchen!


----------



## Boerge (5. Juni 2010)

Will67 schrieb:


> Ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer oder es könnte auch eine Falle sein, Schätzchen!



Der Spruch geht eigentlich so: Geköpftes Kind scheut Fallbeil!
Wenn es eine Falle ist, dann eine sehr sehr raffinierte!
Ich nehm' jetzt mal das BerlinundUmgebungsRad vom Haken und mache mich auf die Suche nach einer passablen Eisdiele.


----------



## mete (5. Juni 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> *schätzchen, es ist sommer!!!*



Und trotzdem liegt Schnee...


----------



## schotti65 (6. Juni 2010)

Sternfahrt heute


----------



## Fabu82 (6. Juni 2010)

Sternfahrt,es hat Spass gemacht (Start in Erkner),nur das lange Warten vor der Autobahnauffahrt Grenzallee war oll.
Schätzchen es waren dieses Wochenende ca.180km auf dem Rad,gern wieder.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macrotron (6. Juni 2010)

Davon wusst ich ja garnichts.


----------



## Christor (7. Juni 2010)

Ich fands auch total geil. Leider kam ich nicht früher außem Bett und so sind es nur 30 km für mich geworden aber mit Südringfahrt, der Tunnel rockt und man konnte sich wieder an die Spitze ranfahren.  Nach dem am U-Bahnhof Grenzallee nur leichtes Chaos war, weil 10.000 Radler die Zufahrt für die eigentliche Leitgruppe blockierten  und sich dann die Bullerei durchhupte und ich im Mob hängen blieb...danach liefs dann wieder gut dank Hochgeschwindigkeitsstrecke.  War Streckenweise davor Stolpergeschwindigkeit...

Leider gibts noch wenig Fotos im Netz, auch in den Nachrichten habe ich nicht viel gehört, dabei sollen es über 200.000 Radler gewesen sein und in der Stadt ging verkehrsmäßig teilweise echt nichts mehr.


----------



## machero (7. Juni 2010)

Innercity Nightride 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzLST_UQpw0&feature=related"]YouTube- Sternfahrt 2010 - A100 - Ausfahrt Tunnel Britz[/nomedia]


----------



## Focus Cypress (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn man diese Haufen so sieht, könnte man meinen, in Potsdam gibts keine Bäume mehr...







*...dabei dient mein Rad als Größenvergleich*




*
Und gäbe es nicht schon Zuckersand genug, werden die Wege auch noch zigmal durchgequirlt...*





*Krach machen und stinken tuen sie auch noch*


----------



## Runterrauf (9. Juni 2010)

Oh man, immer diese Bilder... irgendwann fall`n da hinten die fertigen Nachtschränke raus. Der Begriff Natur muss neu definiert werden.


----------



## Boerge (9. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube eher, dass das einfach nur verbrannt wird. Steht da im nordosten bb nicht irgendwo ein Holzkraftwerk? Stichwort Regenerative Energie.


----------



## axl65 (10. Juni 2010)

Schätzelein,solltest Du mal wieder mit dem Bike an einem PKW Parkplatz vorbei kommen,so pass auf Dich auf!!!!
Klick

axl


----------



## cubation (10. Juni 2010)

Schätzchen starte doch bitte eine Aktion in Richtung Wasser für den Grunewald, Stellenweise gibt es ja schon gute Wüstenfelder


----------



## r0ckZ (10. Juni 2010)

jemand der Berliner Lust am WE in den Harz zu eiern?
Bin mitm Kumpel dort und werden wohl in i-einer JuHe pennen.
Samstag ist Braunlage angedacht und Sonntag dann Tour oder eventuell Schulenberg ausprobieren.
Beides mit FW unterm Hintern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macrotron (11. Juni 2010)

Ach Schätzchen tieffliegendes Holz prallt wunderbar an einem Schienbein ab. Doof ist nur das es danach das Farbsprektum eines Regenbogens hat und man erstmal richitges biken vergessen kann.  :kotz:


----------



## Mehrdad (16. Juni 2010)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> Wenn man diese Haufen so sieht, könnte man meinen, in Potsdam gibts keine Bäume mehr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Geilisch zum Trialen!!! Von wegen Moutainbiker machen alles kaputt.


----------



## sprotte (16. Juni 2010)

@ Macrotron: 

... na ja, Hauptsache ist nichts gebrochen. Wünsche dir eine schnelle Heilung, dass du bald wieder richtig reintreten kannst. Ein wenig kühlen und trotzdem in Bewegung bleiben, wegen Kreislauf, verkürzt den Heilungsprozess.

Viele liebe Grüße von sprotte.


----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (19. Juni 2010)

Liebes Schätzchen,

seit heute habe ich endlich ein UCI-konformes Fahrradfahrgerät :






War mir allerdings bisher egal und wird es auch bleiben.


Trotzdem irgendwie gut findend,

der Sonderzeichenbeauftragte


----------



## Will67 (19. Juni 2010)

Wow, was kommt als Nächstes? Eine Päpstin, Kalle macht in Carbon, FDP tritt bei Neuwahlen nicht mehr an?

Dann freue ich mich mal auf feine hydraulische Lösungen von Shimano und SRAM in speziellen Cyclo-Cross-Gruppen. Und hoffe, dass der Protest der Bewahrer zivil bleibt.

PS: Ob dies die Hintertür (gewollt oder ungewollt) für Schreibenbremsen im Straßenbereich wird? 2020 auf dem Champs-Élysées?


----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Text und die dazugehörigen Kommentare wirken optimistisch, dass es schon bald hydraulische sowie leichtere mechanische Scheibenbremsen für Rennlenker geben wird (und hoffentlich auch leichtere Gabeln).

Und dann noch das hier.

Toll das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (19. Juni 2010)

ãß¢¬×ÿz schrieb:


> Dieser Text und die dazugehörigen Kommentare wirken optimistisch, dass es schon bald hydraulische sowie leichtere mechanische Scheibenbremsen für Rennlenker geben wird (und hoffentlich auch leichtere Gabeln).
> 
> Und dann noch das hier.
> 
> Toll das.



Lance hat so recht! Gerade das das Powermeter immer noch als " extra" geführt wird, ist wirklich ein skandal! Ich hätte schon lange eins am rad, wenn nicht... 
Herrlicher Blödsinn!

@will: Wenn man PDF rückwärts liest, offenbart sich eine satanische Botschaft!


----------



## Eispickel (20. Juni 2010)

Sorry mein lieber Sonderzeichenbeauftragter aber ... falsches Rad im richtigen Forum 

... ach ja ... und falsche Jahreszeit auf der richtigen Halbkugel ... bevor mir noch mehr Unsinn einfällt verschwinde ich lieber


----------



## cubation (23. Juni 2010)

gehts Berlin noch gut? 

ich wollt vielleicht irgendwann mal schlafen...


----------



## timtim (6. Juli 2010)

Ach schätzchen...................die welt ist so schlecht !
hat doch irgend so ein vollhorst scheinbar sein büro mal wieder aufgeräumt ,dabei eine überschüssige vorratspackung weisse reisszwecken für entbehrlich gehalten und mal kurzerhand gleichmäßig um einen meiner hotspots verteilt !
die welt ist so schlecht.............ich sag's euch !

tim²


----------



## Anto (11. Juli 2010)

36 Grad und es wird noch heißer...


----------



## maz4 (11. Juli 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> 36 Grad und es wird noch heißer...




nee Morgen sollns 29° und ne Dusche geben. Der Bauer, ach ne heut heißt das ja Argrarwissenschaftler, wirds Danken.


----------



## axl65 (11. Juli 2010)

Schätzelein,wusstest Du eigentlich schon daß mir
Orange Tausendmal lieber ist als RotGelbRot???
Und ich mag Wohnanhänger auch lieber als Stierkämpfe!!!

axl


----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. Juli 2010)

Aha, das kleinere Übel  



axl65 schrieb:


> Schätzelein,wusstest Du eigentlich schon daß mir
> Orange Tausendmal lieber ist als RotGelbRot???
> Und ich mag Wohnanhänger auch lieber als Stierkämpfe!!!
> 
> axl


----------



## Boerge (11. Juli 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> Schätzelein,wusstest Du eigentlich schon daß mir
> Orange Tausendmal lieber ist als RotGelbRot???
> Und ich mag Wohnanhänger auch lieber als Stierkämpfe!!!
> 
> axl



Und, immer noch? Ist doch bis jetzt geschmackloser Käse.


----------



## axl65 (11. Juli 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Und, immer noch? Ist doch bis jetzt geschmackloser Käse.



Der Serano Schinken mundet aber auch nicht!!!
Vielleicht sollte man beide zu Vizeweltmeistern erklären???

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (11. Juli 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> Der Serano Schinken mundet aber auch nicht!!!
> Vielleicht sollte man beide zu Vizeweltmeistern erklären???
> 
> axl



Im Kung-Fu und Herumgeweine....


----------



## maz4 (11. Juli 2010)

warten wirs ab

Gruß maz4


----------



## axl65 (11. Juli 2010)

Korrekterweise muss man sagen,die bessere Mannschaft hat das Finale gewonnen.

axl


----------



## axl65 (11. Juli 2010)

Die beeindruckendste Leistung bei dieser WM hat sicherlich
Paulchen aus Oberhausen abgeliefert!!!


----------



## Boerge (11. Juli 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Im Kung-Fu und Herumgeweine....





Das waren leider nicht die Holländer, die ich gegen Uruguay gesehen habe.


----------



## checkb (14. Juli 2010)

*AUFGEPASST!!!* Der Ein oder Andere hier ist ja auch in der Pfalz unterwegs.

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/2010/07/komm-raus-du-feige-sau/


----------



## axl65 (14. Juli 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> *AUFGEPASST!!!* Der Ein oder Andere hier ist ja auch in der Pfalz unterwegs.
> 
> http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/2010/07/komm-raus-du-feige-sau/



Sehr guter,durchdachter Text!!!
Mehr muss man dazu nichts sagen,steht alles drin!!!

axl


----------



## mr proper (22. Juli 2010)

Schotti meine süße, war mal auf deinem liebsten Berg, allerdings abwechslungshalber mal ganz oben. Wehe jemand sagt noch mal er war auf dem Fricken ohne wirklich ganz oben gewesen zu sein.
Dit is nämlich mal richtig Brotlose Kunst und einfach nur ätzend

Bitte nich nachmachen der Fricken is die Hochburg der Latschenkiefer egal welche Abfahrt
:kotz:


----------



## checkb (22. Juli 2010)

Gott persönlich auf dem Fricken.  

Schwuck, schwuck die Schucke, checkb

PS: Bild ist genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (22. Juli 2010)

Schickes Bild.


----------



## Verschleissteil (22. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn den Kerl, wer hat den vom Kreuz geholt?


----------



## Verschleissteil (22. Juli 2010)




----------



## marcel_73 (22. Juli 2010)

gayle kalenderblattästhetik...


----------



## maz4 (22. Juli 2010)

hmpf , brmbfl krachncheck


----------



## Verschleissteil (22. Juli 2010)

Playgirl interessiert sich für die Rechte an dem Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (23. Juli 2010)

Hammerbild Propper. Wer hat das gemacht? der Selbstauslöser?


----------



## Horsedriver (23. Juli 2010)

...wie man sieht, hat er die Latschenkiefern gleich mal angezündet..

Horsedriver


----------



## mr proper (23. Juli 2010)

Man man, wenn mal die Frauenwelt so viel über mich reden würde aber ich glaub, die wollen eh alle nur das eine
Bild is mit Selbstauslöser und eiglt. nur in nem andern Style, weil sich die langweiligen Gipfelkreutzfotos auf der Platte langsam häufenosersmily:
Freu mich schon in 2Wochen steh ich wieder oben, solange muß ich Kohlen schaufeln


----------



## Boerge (26. Juli 2010)

Freeride ist Familiensport:


----------



## marcel_73 (26. Juli 2010)

@boerge: jetzt mal gaaaaaaaaaaaanz ehrlich: du hast doch den korb und den kindersitz heimlich in der mittagspause ranmontiert, um die von dir mit argwohn beäugte long-travel fraktion der lächerlichkeit preis zu geben !  trotzdem respekt für den originellen versuch: ich hätte fast geglaubt, dass menschen so ein ungetüm am bahnhof abstellen...


----------



## schotti65 (26. Juli 2010)

Alter Hut; Anfang 2009 im Zittauer:


----------



## Verschleissteil (26. Juli 2010)

Diese Art des Kindertransports finde ich immer besonders bemerkenswert und habe daraufhin mir schon überlegt, Kinder anzuschaffen: Wenn man gegen eine Felswand fährt, wird der Aufprall weich abgedämpft.


----------



## axl65 (26. Juli 2010)

Verschleissteil schrieb:


> Diese Art des Kindertransports finde ich immer besonders bemerkenswert und habe daraufhin mir schon überlegt, Kinder anzuschaffen: Wenn man gegen eine Felswand fährt, wird der Aufprall weich abgedämpft.



Da @schotti mit Scheibenbremsen fährt,kommt er immer vor der Felswand zum stehen!!! 

axl


----------



## Boerge (26. Juli 2010)

marcel_73 schrieb:


> @boerge: jetzt mal gaaaaaaaaaaaanz ehrlich: du hast doch den korb und den kindersitz heimlich in der mittagspause ranmontiert, um die von dir mit argwohn beäugte long-travel fraktion der lächerlichkeit preis zu geben !  trotzdem respekt für den originellen versuch: ich hätte fast geglaubt, dass menschen so ein ungetüm am bahnhof abstellen...



Ich war fassungslos, FASSUNGSLOS!!!


----------



## schotti65 (26. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte ja gedacht, daß als erstes auffällt, das ich FF trage und mein Sohn nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (26. Juli 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


>



Und ich dachte immer, im Bikepark sind neben FF auch Protektoren Pflicht...  Nee, schönes Foto mit dem Knirps!


----------



## marcel_73 (27. Juli 2010)

> Ich hätte ja gedacht, daß als erstes auffällt, das ich FF trage und mein Sohn nicht.


den ff für den kleinen hast du sicher irgendwo im rucksack- das bild ist ja vermutlich bergauf geschossen und da ist eine halbschale schon in ordnung


----------



## Will67 (27. Juli 2010)

Schätzchen, da wir ja gerade mal wieder beim Thema Helme sind, möchte ich ungestraft folgende Halbschalenideen spamen.


----------



## Macrotron (1. August 2010)

Schätzchen am Mittwoch wird es mich zum baltischen Meer auf Usedom treiben mit verschlissener Kette und Kassette  werde ich dem Antrieb das letzte Geleit in der salzigen Luft der Osstee geben. 
Aufgrund der Witterungsverhältnisse werde ich wohl einen Tag länger als geplant dort residieren. 
Am ersten Tag wird wenn das Wasser nicht von oben kommt anstatt nur von vorne, am Strand gepennt. 
Aber am zweiten Tag wäre ich wohl einem Bett nicht abgeneigt. 

Kennt jemand vielleicht eine bikerfreundliche Behausung für einen schmalen Taler auf Usedom?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. August 2010)

Mal wieder ich und der Berliner Strassenverkehr 

WTF - nun beherzige ich schon nach 2 Bike Unfällen in der Stadt, das ich besser auf der Strasse, statt auf dem Radweg fahre - aber das juckt manchen Autofahrer nicht - da setzt heute einer bei 30km/h seine Stossstange an mein Hinterrad und slidet mich mal eben ca. 30m durch eine Baustelle - hinterher noch ganz dicht an mir vorbeifahren und mich ausbremsen - so heiß ist es doch gar nicht mehr :/


----------



## basti242 (5. August 2010)

Sunday ick begreif´s echt nicht.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. August 2010)

Was verstehste nicht - ich hab ihn nicht provoziert, bin sogar in die Mitte gefahren, damit er auch gar nicht auf die Idee kommt mich mit 5cm Abstand (in der eh schon engen Baustelle) zu überholen - aber was soll ich ich zu nem M5 Fahrer in dem Fall sagen... er hat nur wieder alle Klischees erfüllt :/


----------



## gnafert (5. August 2010)

> er hat nur wieder alle Klischees erfüllt


Du aber auch...


----------



## basti242 (5. August 2010)

Was haben die Leute nur gegen dich? Aber du fährst nicht nackt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (5. August 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> ...M5 Fahrer ...


 
Sag das doch gleich...


----------



## factoryltd (5. August 2010)

bestimmt hatt er dich an das missachtete Rechtsfahrgebot erinnern wollen - Wie war das - laßt mich durch ich bin BMW-Fahrer -


----------



## mete (5. August 2010)

factoryltd schrieb:


> bestimmt hatt er dich an das missachtete Rechtsfahrgebot erinnern wollen



Rechtsfahrgebot heißt nicht, am rechten Straßenrand fahren, sondern die rechte Spur benutzen. Auch wenn ich 10cm neben dem Mittelstreifen fahre, beachte ich das also noch.


----------



## souldriver (5. August 2010)

BMW-Fahrer?
Lynchen!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (5. August 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Rechtsfahrgebot heißt nicht, am rechten Straßenrand fahren, sondern die rechte Spur benutzen. Auch wenn ich 10cm neben dem Mittelstreifen fahre, beachte ich das also noch.



Ich biete mal diesen Link an:
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stvo/__2.html
Dort steht unter (2) "(2) Es ist möglichst weit rechts zu fahren,"


----------



## mete (5. August 2010)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ich biete mal diesen Link an:
> http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stvo/__2.html
> Dort steht unter (2) "(2) Es ist möglichst weit rechts zu fahren,"



Genau...weiter als 2m von rechts ist leider in Berlin nicht gefahrlos möglich, weil dann wird man mit 5cm Abstand überholt. Gegen das Rechtsfahrgebot verstößt man jedenfalls in jedem Fall nicht, alles andere ist Auslegungsache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnafert (5. August 2010)

meine überlebensformel: 
radweg benutzen, nicht rasen, nach vorne gucken


----------



## mod31 (5. August 2010)

> meine überlebensformel:
> radweg benutzen, nicht rasen, nach vorne gucken


 
ich machs genau andersrum, also außer das nach-vorn-gucken
Nee, mal im Ernst, meine bisherigen "Beinahe-Unfälle" passierten immer auf dem Radweg...meist kam dann einer aus ner Einfahrt oder jmd. bog ohne zu schauen vor mir ab Auch 2 Freunde von mir hatten jeweils nen schweren Unfall aufm Radweg! 
-> deswegen NUR Strasse


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. August 2010)

gnafert schrieb:


> meine überlebensformel:
> radweg benutzen, nicht rasen, nach vorne gucken



Ich mach das an einigen Stellen weiterhin, aber bei meinen Radunfällen ist mir genau das 2x zum Verhängnis geworden, trotz nach vorne schauen und Radweg benutzen - die Geschwindigkeit spielte in beiden Fällen keine Rolle... es wäre auch bei sehr langsamer Fahrt etwas passiert.


----------



## axl65 (5. August 2010)

Schätzchen,die Welt ist kein Ponyhof und Du bist nicht Wendy!!!
Das es Freunde der Flatterhose gibt aber auch Liebhaber von Lycrahosen,geschenkt.
Wenn aber jemand mit meiner Figur,nur mit einer Trägerlosen Glanzlycrahose bekleidet durch meinen Heimatkiez radelt,dann ist auch meine Kotzgrenze erreicht.

Schaizzwat auf die Helmpflicht,schützt meine Augen,die Radshirttragepflicht ist wichtiger!!!

axl


----------



## factoryltd (5. August 2010)

Gibs denn jemand der so fährt 
Axel duuu siehst toll aus


----------



## axl65 (5. August 2010)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Gibs denn jemand der so fährt
> Axel duuu siehst toll aus



Der war nicht mal tätowiert,einfach nacktes,weisses Fleisch in Lycra Hochglanz!!! :kotz:


----------



## Anto (5. August 2010)

Fährt man auf der B1 vom Potsdamer Platz zur Schloßstraße schafft man im Idealfall, sofern das Tacho bei 37/39 pegelt, alle 16 Ampeln noch punktgenau bei orange. 
Und diesmal waren weniger als die Hälfte hellrot, Schätzchen!


----------



## Macrotron (6. August 2010)

Bezgl. ausehen da gibt ne Frau auf der B1 Richtung Alex so gegen viertelsieben morgens. Die Trägt ne braune Baumwollhose oder sowas die so gut wie Druchsichtig ist darunter glänzt ihr weißer Hintern inkl. schwarzem Tanga. Echt unschön anzusehen, aber ich glaube die muß das absichtlich machen. Die Hose verdeckt nichts.


----------



## factoryltd (6. August 2010)

na komm du bist doch der Windschattenfahrer


----------



## fad faxe (6. August 2010)

Gesehen und für dufte befunden:







Laut Hersteller zu 100% biologisch abbaubar und BPA-frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macrotron (6. August 2010)

factoryltd schrieb:


> na komm du bist doch der Windschattenfahrer


Platz hätten das auch sicher zwei Biker nebeneinander.

@fad faxe


Sowas ist natürlich cool. Das gabs vor 30 Jahren auch so ähnlich da gab es "Plastikflaschen" aus 100%iger Stärke, einziger Nachteil sie waren braun und sind daher leider wieder vom Markt verschwunden.


----------



## factoryltd (6. August 2010)

Uah wie ein Unfall, so schlimm mann kann nicht wegsehen .


----------



## Will67 (11. August 2010)

Traditionally, of course, men have eased the existential angst that  afflicts them between, say, 35 and 50 by driving small but potent sports  cars, sitting astride large and throbbing motorbikes, or running off  with younger women who haven't yet seen them at 3am when they get up for  a pee and forget momentarily to suck their stomachs in. Now, according to the retail analyst Mintel,  they are buying top-of-the-range racing bikes instead, with the biggest  growth in cycle sales this year coming from 35- to 45-year-old family  men treating themselves to premium road bikes (as well, regrettably, as  the eye-watering Lycra shorts, figure-hugging racing jerseys and special  shoes that go with them). It is, the report proclaims, "the 'noughties'  version of the midlife crisis".


PS: It is worth mentioning, at this  point, that many experts doubt the existence of a male midlife crisis at  all...


----------



## souldriver (11. August 2010)

Will67 schrieb:


> PS: It is worth mentioning, at this  point, that many experts doubt the existence of a male midlife crisis at  all...



Believe me my friend, male midlife crisis is an existing problem. 
For me, starting at the age of 40 (or 16? can't remember) and still going on ...


----------



## cxfahrer (11. August 2010)

souldriver schrieb:


> ..male midlife crisis.. ...



Crisis? 
What crisis?



BTW 16 when released.


----------



## Lennart (11. August 2010)

souldriver schrieb:


> Believe me my friend, male midlife crisis is an existing problem.
> For me, starting at the age of 40 (or 16? can't remember) and still going on ...


Ich dachte das zwischen 16 und 40 nennt man Pubertät.


----------



## Eispickel (16. August 2010)

Grege? Hast Du nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr schon was vor?? 

Das sollten wir mal im Hinterkopf behalten   

Klick


----------



## grege (16. August 2010)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Grege? Hast Du nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr schon was vor??
> 
> Das sollten wir mal im Hinterkopf behalten
> 
> Klick


 
Klingt überzeugend. Kanada steht eh auf dem Reiseplan ganz oben, da kann man das ja verbinden.



Aber lieber erst übernächstes Jahr, das sollte man doch gründlich vorbereiten...


----------



## basti242 (17. August 2010)

ich will das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenZ (18. August 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass das einfach nur verbrannt wird. Steht da im nordosten bb nicht irgendwo ein Holzkraftwerk? Stichwort Regenerative Energie.


jepp hier in Eberswalde steht so ein teil... aber ich glaube eher das zeugs geht in die Papierindustrie...


----------



## Will67 (18. August 2010)

Schätzchen, liebe Berliner, die Messlatte für Urban Hipster Coolness liegt hoch. Ein wenig Single Speed, iPhone und Messenger Bag genügen in einer globalisierten Welt nicht mehr ...


----------



## Eispickel (18. August 2010)

Sieht irgendwie nach nem iPhone Foto aus  Mensch Will und nen neues Rad hast Du auch


----------



## Will67 (19. August 2010)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Mensch Will und nen neues Rad hast Du auch



Lass es mich so formulieren: Wenn die Sache mit meinem "neuen Rad" sich so weiterentwickelt wird es ähnlich alt aussehen.



Schätzchen, Supply Chain Management für Dummies/Bikeindustrie wäre doch mal ein Buch mit Bestsellergarantie.


----------



## cubation (19. August 2010)

Das Ding scheint aber gar nicht so alt zu sein. Oder gabs früher schon Bremsen an den Teilen?


----------



## Will67 (19. August 2010)

Schon klar, das scheint ein Nachbau zu sein. Aber es sieht alt aus. So wie ein 2010er Modell nach der Eurobike alt aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (19. August 2010)

Kam da wenigstens der passende Schlipsträger aus dem Store ?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (19. August 2010)

Was seh ich da heute vor Malpaso, da kommt ein Martin mit einem grünen Nikolai an - handmade in Germany von Kalle persönlich geschweißt und vor allem Maßgeschneidert - find ich geil und das Kettenblatt erst  die Boost Gabel find ich auch extrem sexy... mal was anderes, als der Fox/RockShox Einheitsbrei - Mete, nebenbei, Deine German A gefällt mir auch


----------



## cubation (19. August 2010)

Na das ist mal ein gewagtes Farbspiel


----------



## Macrotron (19. August 2010)

Fährt sich bestimmt lässig, ist das da sone Coladose hinten?


----------



## Anto (19. August 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


>



Hat Rikman etwa das Gelbe und das Blaue (Forum)  in einen Topf geworfen und kräftig geschüttelt?  Wo wird das nur enden...


----------



## Mitstreiter (20. August 2010)

Sorry Schätzchen, 

aber wo willste damit Punkte sammeln? Viale castanea?


----------



## Boerge (20. August 2010)

Ich würde gerne mal den Körper sehen, dem dieses Rad "angepasst" wurde...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (20. August 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal den Körper sehen, dem dieses Rad "angepasst" wurde...



Der steht links daneben und ist Physiotherapeut


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Der steht links daneben und ist Physiotherapeut



Die Leute die solche Kurbeln (die LÄnge!!!) und Kettenblätter fahren, haben doch sonst immer einen Oberschenkelumfang von 65cm und mehr  und nicht so ein Hänfling?

Ausserdem: grün und blau trägt die Sau. 

Sunday, ab mit dir an den Lago, die Sonne scheint!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (20. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Leute die solche Kurbeln (die LÄnge!!!) und Kettenblätter fahren, haben doch sonst immer einen Oberschenkelumfang von 65cm und mehr  und nicht so ein Hänfling?



Der kann das aber auch treten!



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ausserdem: grün und blau trägt die Sau.



hmm, rot und schwarz sind auch noch mit von der Partie 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sunday, ab mit dir an den Lago, die Sonne scheint!



Eine gute Woche noch  Biste auch da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenbremse (20. August 2010)

verbaut wurde ein 61er Kettenblatt - das größte von TA!
hinten ein 15er Rohloff

und ja.. er fährt seine Bikes auch aus 
(ihr kennt seine anderen nicht.)

*müsst ihr mit klarkommen - es gibt immer einen schnelleren *


----------



## Maucho_Kapaucho (20. August 2010)

Will67 schrieb:


> Schätzchen, liebe Berliner, die Messlatte für Urban Hipster Coolness liegt hoch. Ein wenig Single Speed, iPhone und Messenger Bag genügen in einer globalisierten Welt nicht mehr ...



Da fehlt der Kinderanhänger.


----------



## Lennart (20. August 2010)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> verbaut wurde ein 61er Kettenblatt - das größte von TA!


Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das (bei dem Lochkreis) an der weichen Tune Kurbel noch fahrbar ist.

Individuell auf jeden Fall auch die Flow Felgen mit FFreds. 

Und wenn die Xcites nicht so teuer wären...


----------



## jaja (20. August 2010)

Da hätte man auch ein 53er Blatt mit 13er Ritzel verbauen können, was auch immer überhaupt davon zu halten ist. Im Prinzip bringt es einfach eine Rennradübersetzung ans MTB. Nur eben mit sackschwerer Rohloff.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (20. August 2010)

Lennart schrieb:


> Und wenn die Xcites nicht so teuer wären...



Aber die Absenkung ist der Hammer!


----------



## Scheibenbremse (20. August 2010)

Lennart schrieb:


> Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das (bei dem Lochkreis) an der weichen Tune Kurbel noch fahrbar ist.
> 
> Individuell auf jeden Fall auch die Flow Felgen mit FFreds.
> 
> Und wenn die Xcites nicht so teuer wären...



die kurbel scheint bei ihm bisher prima zu funktionieren.
aber ich bin auch gespannt.

die freds verschwinden hoffentlich bis wir mal wieder mit ihm fahren. die sind das widerlichste.. damit drückt er das gewicht aber immerhin auf deutlich unter 13 kilo.

und die xcite in alu wie bei ihm gibt's doch ab 699.. das geht noch.
aber: maximal 185 gibt german a an. das zeugt nicht von viel vertrauen in die gabel. bei 150 mm sollten schon 200 offiziell möglich sein. die ausfallenden sind auch nicht soooo der hingucker. und beim absenken wird sie nicht straffer. heißt: sie schlägt dann gnadenlos durch. daher kann man sie nur vorsichtig zum klettern absenken und sonst besser nicht.

alles in allem aber ein schönes bike geworden.


----------



## timtim (20. August 2010)

ich hab selten so ein hässliches fahrrad gesehen ! das so etwas mit einem nicolai möglich ist zeugt wohl von enormer hartnäckigkeit .................

unglaublich:kotz:

tim²

hab zwei nicolai abzugeben


----------



## meesta (20. August 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> ich hab selten so ein hässliches fahrrad gesehen ! das so etwas mit einem nicolai möglich ist zeugt wohl von enormer hartnäckigkeit .................
> 
> unglaublich:kotz:
> 
> ...


----------



## Will67 (20. August 2010)

Achwas, Nicolai ist der Brad Pitt unter den Fahrradrahmen. Ästhetische Fehlleistungen wie Zottelvollbart oder Top Gun-Pilotenbrille prallen, wie Steine am Unterrohr, folgenlos ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (20. August 2010)

Ich gebe auch ein Nicolai ab.


----------



## Lennart (20. August 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Aber die Absenkung ist der Hammer!


Deswegen ja!! Dazu moderates Gewicht, Steifigkeit und die soll nicht soviel pumpen wie ne Fox oder RS. Wird Zeit, dass GA dafür ne Steckachs-Aufnahme bastelt, dann isse das perfekte Komplement für ein 101 (was mir blöderweise auch zu teuer ist ).


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. August 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


>



Die Sandalen passen irgendwie zu diesem Bike.  Ein Kettenblatt das größer als die Bremsscheibe ist hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.  Für was ist so eine Teile-Kombi bitte sehr gut?


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. August 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Die Sandalen passen irgendwie zu diesem Bike.  Ein Kettenblatt das größer als die Bremsscheibe ist hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.  Für was ist so eine Teile-Kombi bitte sehr gut?


Ersten die 'Sandalen' sind SPD-Sadalen .. alleine das ist schon ein Knaller 
das 61er Kettenblatt mit dem 13er Ritzel is schon krank, aber der Typ braucht das 

Man will ja schließlich auch mir dem MTB Rennräder abziehen .. und das nicht nur bei deren GA1 ^^

Ick find det Bike ganz große Klasse, und der Typ is Dufte 


Wenn jetzt noch jemand sein Nicolai loswerden will kann er sich gerne an mich wenden. 
Ich biete gerne den Marktüblichen Alu Kilopreis (Der liegt grad bei 2066$ die Tonne).

 Kuka


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. August 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ersten die 'Sandalen' sind SPD-Sadalen .. alleine das ist schon ein Knaller
> das 61er Kettenblatt mit dem 13er Ritzel is schon krank, aber der Typ braucht das
> 
> Man will ja schließlich auch mir dem MTB Rennräder abziehen .. und das nicht nur bei deren GA1 ^^
> ...



Mit 'ner 61/13-Kombi ist er sicher verdammt schnell.  *respect*  Bekomme schon Knieschmerzen vom Ansehen. 

Versägt er die Rennradler dann etwa auch noch mit den SPD-Sandalen?! Dann sind die ja vollkommen demoralisiert und die Woche ist für die gelaufen.   .

Persönlich finde ich das Bike schon sehr, sehr "ungewöhnlich und speziell", zumindest ist es aber echt individuell und kein Einheitsbrei - hab' ja schon einiges gesehen, aber sowas noch nie.

Wenn's ihm, dem Fahrer paßt (und das tut es ja offenbar), dann ist's doch o.k. 

Ach ja, er könnte sich ja noch den Jonas H-Bar als Lenker dranmachen, dann hätte er a) Barends integriert und könnte  b) in der Griffposition hinten ggf. noch entspannter an Rennradlern vorbeiziehen.


----------



## mete (21. August 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Mit 'ner 61/13-Kombi ist er sicher verdammt schnell.  *respect*  Bekomme schon Knieschmerzen



Da steht doch, dass 61:15 gekettet ist, Das ist normale Rennradübersetzung (bzgl. der Entfaltung sogar etwas weniger). 53:13 wäre in der Tat sinnvoller gewesen. Bei der Sitzposition würde ich meinen Beruf aber verheimlichen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_73 (21. August 2010)

interessant fände ich es,  mal hinter dem radl bergauf zu fahren oder rollt dieses MOUNTAINbike nur auf der berlin-brandenburger straße ? grundsätzlich finde ich die leidenschaft, sich ein individuelles rad aufzubauen, das man dann auch fährt (und nicht als kultschrein in der garage/ wohnzimmer einrichtet), respektabel. das sich jeder für eine andere farb-/teilekombi entscheiden würde, liegt in der natur dieses individualistenhobbys.


----------



## Scheibenbremse (21. August 2010)

wer ihn kennt, der weiß, dass ihm extrem egal ist was andere von seinem rad halten. es ist ihm völlig egal wie es aussieht. es muss nur seinen zweck erfüllen. und dafür ist es erstaunlich schick geworden. abgesehen von den reifen. soviel zur optik. zumal diese eh ansichstsache ist. ich kotze mich auch nicht über eure bikes aus. 

es ist ein nicolai taylor made maßrahmen. soviel zur technik

und er tritt dieses bike noch echt steile anstiege. keine ahnung wie er das macht. er ist ein kleiner übermensch. rennradfahrer sind eigentlich keine herausforderungen und bekommen nur aufgequollene augen.. die hat er schon mit seinem mind. 25 kilo reisefully stehen lassen. (hast noch das bild kuka?)
und mit den sandalen sieht man ihn auch im winter.
soviel zur leistung

@lennart: german a will die xcite demnächst mit 20mm steckachse bringen 

nächstes thema


----------



## PiratPilot (21. August 2010)

Leben und leben lassen. Auf jeden Fall ist es das erste Mal, dass ich ein Rad mit den alten Corratec-Pedalen mit Titanachse sehe. Die sind schön leicht und selten. Der Pizzateller vorn und die Farbkombination sind sicher Geschmackssache...


ABER:


Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> er ist ein kleiner übermensch. rennradfahrer sind eigentlich keine herausforderungen und bekommen nur aufgequollene augen.. die hat er schon mit seinem mind. 25 kilo reisefully stehen lassen.



Hehehe, ich würde dem Sandalenfahrer gern mal in die aufgequollenen Augen blicken.  Weder auf 100m, noch auf 1km oder 10km oder 100km hat er eine Chance gegen eine halbwegs trainierte Schwucke.


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. August 2010)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> .... 25 kilo reisefully stehen lassen. (hast noch das bild kuka?)
> ..



 natürlich...


----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2010)

Und damit ist er Paris-Dakar mitgefahren oder warum heisst des so? Hätte es da nicht ein normales Canyon Nerve getan?

Freakshow.


----------



## meesta (21. August 2010)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> wer ihn kennt, der weiß, dass ihm extrem egal ist was andere von seinem rad halten. es ist ihm völlig egal wie es aussieht. es muss nur seinen zweck erfüllen...............



Niemand hat ihn hier wegen irgendeiner Leistung angepisst! Kann ja gut sein das er ein toller Typ ist aber darum ging es auch nicht! 
Zum Glück kann man sich über Geschmack nicht streiten, da halt jeder einen anderen hat!
Und dieser Thread ist nunmal kein Schwanzvergleich.....

Es wurden lediglich subjektive Meinungen kundgetan

ciao vom meesta


----------



## checkb (21. August 2010)

> Weder auf 100m, noch auf 1km oder 10km oder 100km hat er eine Chance gegen eine halbwegs trainierte Schwucke.



Sehe ich genauso. 

Bunte Helmlose Bauchschwucken zersägen wir doch alle gern.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. August 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Bunte Helmlose Bauchschwucken zersägen wir doch alle gern.



Nö, nicht jeder. Mir ist das zu anstrengend.


----------



## basti242 (23. August 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


>



Mit der Hörncheneinstellung muss man erstmal fahren können... juter Mann. Mir würden wahrscheinlich die Hände abbrechen.


----------



## Anto (23. August 2010)

BVG fahren hält fit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macrotron (24. August 2010)

Da nehm ich lieber world slowest porsche


----------



## Boerge (25. August 2010)

Bunnyhop-Meisterschaften 2010 in Dänemark!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptyKSiRyQ4Y"]YouTube- Danish Championships 2010 in Rabbit Hopping[/nomedia]


----------



## Boerge (25. August 2010)

Helme? Sind total UNCOOL!

via: prolly


----------



## maz4 (25. August 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Was seh ich da heute vor Malpaso, da kommt ein Martin mit einem grünen Nikolai an - handmade in Germany von Kalle persönlich geschweißt und vor allem Maßgeschneidert - find ich geil und das Kettenblatt erst  die Boost Gabel find ich auch extrem sexy... mal was anderes, als der Fox/RockShox Einheitsbrei - Mete, nebenbei, Deine German A gefällt mir auch




So modified hab ich mein bei meinem lieblingsrad  auch http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/472989 allerdings hab ich bei meinem lieblingsrad den Zahnkranz nich so dermaßen Dimensioniert  - respect


----------



## Nill (25. August 2010)

die Helm Bilder sind schon eine Klasse für sich ...uuuaaahhh


----------



## kuka.berlin (25. August 2010)

@ Sunday .. ick freu ma schon uff kommende Woche 

ick hoffe aber das dit unser Thema wird 




 Kuka


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. August 2010)

Keene Angst, ick will nen schwereres Bike mitnehmen


----------



## Principiante (29. August 2010)

Hi!

Die Helm Bilder sind grausig.
Ich hoffe es wirkt auch auf gewisse Anti- Helm -Fahrer...

Gute Idee, die reinzusetzen.

Gruß, Principiante!


----------



## machero (31. August 2010)

Schätzchen es geht voran...


















mitten im Kiez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macrotron (31. August 2010)

Was kommt da hin?

Bis jetzt war ich von den Schlachthöfen entäuscht.....Gentrifizierung. -.-
*
*


----------



## Mitstreiter (31. August 2010)

Schätzchen, ... da fehlt das entscheidende Bild. 
So quasi als Gewürz in der Gerüchteküche.


----------



## nullstein (31. August 2010)

Offenbar hasst mich meine gesamte Familie, denn alleamt haben mir zum Geburtstag Gutscheine von Stadler geschenkt. Und da ich grade mitten im Aufbau meines neuen Spielzeugs bin, hab ich mir heut nach Arbeit gedacht: "Auf zu Stadler und noch ein paar fehlende Teile besorgen!"
Auf meiner Liste standen:
-Schaltwerk
-Trigger
-Kurbel
-Bremsscheibe
-Kassette
-Sattel
-Steuersatz
Das klingt nach ner prall gefüllten Tüte, jeder Menge gute Laune und viel Bastelei...wenn da nicht Stadler wäre...
Voller Vorfreude spazierte ich zu Stadler und ging zur Zubehörtheke. Hier ging es schon los. Nach ca 5min erbarmte sich endlich einer der 4 Mitarbeiter mich zu fragen, was ich suche. Also fing ich an. Ich sagte ihm, dass ich ein SLX short cage Schaltwerk brauche. "Short was?!" Ich dachte mir nur, dass es hoffentlich nicht sein Ernst ist, aber...es war sein voller Ernst. Also klärten wir, was ich mit Short Cage meine. Als das geklärt war, sagte er kurz und trocken "Ham wa nicht". Das war die erste Niederlage von, ich nehme es vorweg, vielen! Ich ging über zum nächsten Objekt meiner Begierde; einen 9fach SLX Trigger. Der Mitarbeiter wusste auf Anhieb, was ich meine, was es ist und das sie es nicht haben. Nur im Set! "Ok..."dachte ich mir, "nehme ich halt die XT". Auch nicht da, wieder nur im Set. So ne Kacke!!! Also nächster Punkt auf meiner immer kürzer werdenden Liste, ne Kurbel. Jetzt wurde ich mutig, optimistisch, naiv, nennt es wie ihr wollt. "Ich brauch ne Hussefelt 1fach Kurbel 170mm mit 36er Blatt." Jetzt war er warm und wusste sofort, dass sie Truvativ nicht vor Ort haben und immer bestellen müssen. "Ok bestell mal. Aber vorher würde ich gern den Preis wissen." Er blätterte fleißig im Katalog und sagte "81 plus 39 fürs XR Lager" Tsong!!! Das Ding saß. 120 Tacken...derbe. "Nee ist mir deutlich zu teuer, da im Netz ca 70". Er erwiderte: "klar kein Ding. Aber ich hätte ne super kostengünstige Alternative für dich. Warte mal kurz". Ich ahnte ja schön Böses, aber das was kam sprengt echt einiges. Da kam der mit ner AllCity-Kurbel mit 48er Blatt um die Ecke für entspannte 31,95! Jetzt hat er mich geschafft, dachte ich mir. Ich geh jetzt einfach heim. Aber moment mal...was mach ich denn mit den Gutscheinen? Ausserdem will ich jetzt was für mein neues Fahrrad. Also versuchte ich es mit ner Bremsscheibe und siehe da, sie kann bestellt werden!! YEAHH!!!!!! Mit neuem Mut versuchte ich einen vernünftigen Steuersatz zu bekommen. Das ging sehr schnell und war sau lustig. Er machte seine MINI-Schublade mit der Aufschrift "Steuersatz 1 1/8" auf und ick hab gedacht, jetzt wird es Tach. 8 Steuersätze,8 mal Ritchey. Und da hab ich aufgegeben. Also liebe Familie, falls ihr heimlich Biker seid, hier nen Account habt und mich nicht völlig hasst: BITTE NIE WIEDER STADLER-GUTSCHEINE!!!!!


----------



## fad faxe (31. August 2010)

Großes Kino, am besten gefällt mir die Geschichte mit der Kurbel!


----------



## axl65 (31. August 2010)

machero schrieb:


> Schätzchen es geht voran...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Kino!!!
Zu DDR Zeiten gehörte das zur GHG Haushaltwaren Berlin,es war die Halle wo Stahlwaren gelagert wurden und meine Mutter leitete dieses Lager!!!
Ich revediere mich,nur der erste Teil von der Eldenaerstr.aus gesehen,gehörte zur GHG.

axl


----------



## Macrotron (1. September 2010)

Ah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (1. September 2010)

@nullstein

Danke für den unterhaltsamen Bericht.


----------



## Boerge (5. September 2010)

PART I : Performance : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4"]YouTube- Performance[/nomedia]

PART II (NEW!) : GET DIRDY! : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru2Dpe1LkNU"]YouTube- Get Dirty[/nomedia]


----------



## Macrotron (6. September 2010)

Der Typ ist echt Hammer, Performance hab ich aufm mp3-Player.


----------



## Anto (6. September 2010)

Das Gummi für den Gummi


----------



## Boerge (6. September 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Das Gummi für den Gummi



Tell me more! Was ist das?!


----------



## Anto (6. September 2010)

Das sind die Retter in der Nacht...  selbstklebende Flicken


----------



## Boerge (6. September 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Das sind die Retter in der Nacht...  selbstklebende Flicken



Zwei Fragen: Fährst du Latex? Funktioniert's?


----------



## mete (6. September 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen: Fährst du Latex? Funktioniert's?



Auf Latex halten keine selbsklebenden Flicken.....niemals nicht.


----------



## Boerge (6. September 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Auf Latex halten keine selbsklebenden Flicken.....niemals nicht.



Auf dem Gebiet der Nanotechnologie sind in letzter Zeit bedeutende Fortschritte erzielt worden, mein Bester! - Wer weiss...


----------



## Anto (6. September 2010)

Ich fahre kein Latex mehr, seitdem mir zwei Schläuche unflickbar gerissen sind. Auf dem normalen Schlauch kleben die Dinger super und sind recht flexibel. Kannst ja mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (6. September 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Ich fahre kein Latex mehr, seitdem mir zwei Schläuche unflickbar gerissen sind. Auf dem normalen Schlauch kleben die Dinger super und sind recht flexibel. Kannst ja mal testen.



Für 10,- kaufe ich mir lieber gleich nen neuen Latexschlauch...oder zwei bis drei normale .


----------



## Anto (6. September 2010)

Wohl wahr. Aber schleppst du die auch alle mit durchs Gebüsch?


----------



## Boerge (6. September 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Für 10,- kaufe ich mir lieber gleich nen neuen Latexschlauch...oder zwei bis drei normale .



Dito - mein letzter Latexschlauch ist vor 2Jahren kaputt gegangen...


----------



## mete (6. September 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Wohl wahr. Aber schleppst du die auch alle mit durchs Gebüsch?



Einen Latexschlauch? Sicher!

(ich weiß echt nicht, wie man die zum Platzen bringen kann, das ist in 98% der Fälle einfach unsachgemäße Montage)


----------



## PiratPilot (6. September 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Einen Latexschlauch? Sicher!
> 
> (ich weiß echt nicht, wie man die zum Platzen bringen kann, das ist in 98% der Fälle einfach unsachgemäße Montage)



Frag mal den Sonderzeichenbeauftragten, der hat viel Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet explodierender Latexschläuche.


----------



## Boerge (6. September 2010)

mete schrieb:


> (ich weiß echt nicht, wie man die zum Platzen bringen kann, das ist in 98% der Fälle einfach unsachgemäße Montage)



Geschwindigkeitsorientierte Twentyniner-Piloten ziehen sich 26"-Latex in ihre Riesenräder ein! Ampel macht das - das geht und hält!


----------



## Boerge (6. September 2010)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Frag mal den Sonderzeichenbeauftragten, der hat viel Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet explodierender Latexschläuche.



Sondertropfen war aber mit ohne Latex noch viel viel schlimmer! : KLICK! (Ab Post16)


----------



## Anto (6. September 2010)

Bei mir war in beiden Fällen die Klebestelle gerissen. Montagsproduktion... wer weiß. Jedenfalls habe ich letzte Woche dem SZB den Titel _Plattenkönig _ mit 8 Pannen sicher abgeluchst


----------



## mete (6. September 2010)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Frag mal den Sonderzeichenbeauftragten, der hat viel Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet explodierender Latexschläuche.



Ich weiß nicht, wie die Challenge Dinger vom SZB sind, ich habe selber 1 Jahr lang Michelin Rennradschläuche in Latex am Crosser mit 40mm Reifen montiert. Da ist nie was geplatzt. Seit letztem Winter habe ich nun auch 26" Latexschläuche bis 2,1 am 29er montiert mit 60mm Reifen (2,4") montiert. Da platzt auch nichts. Die Dinger reagieren aber extrem empfindlich auf falsche Montage. Einfach so reinwursten wie bei Butyl ist halt nicht drin:

- nicht außerhalb des Reifens aufpumpen (gibt Beulen)
- nicht mit fettigen Fingern angrabbeln oder in praller Sonne lagern (zerstört die Molekülbindungen)
- nicht zwischen Reifen und Felge einklemmen (der Schlauch kriecht überall rein und wird dabei so dünn, dass er platzen kann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (6. September 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Bei mir war in beiden Fällen die Klebestelle gerissen. Montagsproduktion... wer weiß.



Entweder das oder mal das Felgenband über dem ersten Loch nach/vor Ventilbohrung verstärken.


----------



## the K. (6. September 2010)

Ich fahr auch Michelin-Latex-Schläuche auf einem meiner Räder (26x2,25). Abgesehen vom wöchentlichen Nachpumpen kann ich mich nich beschweren. 
Platzen; so wie "Peng" und denn Luft raus und kaputt? Das is ja übel, mir aber zum Glück nie passiert; schnell auf Holz klopfen..


Gruß,
k.


----------



## Grobi80 (6. September 2010)

oder schlauchlos fahren! geht auch........


----------



## zelar (6. September 2010)

hehe das bild is mal geil...^^ wenn auch verschwendung^^


----------



## B..G.M.... (10. September 2010)

....ihr könnt Probleme haben, für mich ist das kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Macrotron (10. September 2010)

Würd mal gerne die Kurvenlage sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabu82 (13. September 2010)

Danke Schätzchen ,für dein Bikerherz




Mfg Gordon


----------



## Will67 (14. September 2010)

Es wird immer schlimmer. Heute bereits, den glutroten Sonnenaufgang im Blick, zur Arbeit geradelt. Ich frage Dich Schätzchen, wo soll das enden? *Im Dunkeln!?*

In tiefer Sorge um den Sommer,
realitätsverweigernd und bockig,
Will


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. September 2010)

Will67 schrieb:


> Es wird immer schlimmer. Heute bereits, den glutroten Sonnenaufgang im Blick, zur Arbeit geradelt. Ich frage Dich Schätzchen, wo soll das enden? *Im Dunkeln!?*
> 
> In tiefer Sorge um den Sommer,
> realitätsverweigernd und bockig,
> Will



Ich fands schön heute Morgen... mir ist das auch gefallen - bin allerdings mit dem Auto unterwegs


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. September 2010)

Ick gloob der Meesta sieht heute och wieder ÄLTER aus  Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wünsch Dir alles Gute und Kondition bis ins hohe Alter


----------



## Will67 (15. September 2010)

Dit sagt der Richtige!

Anyway, Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Meesta.


----------



## meesta (15. September 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Ick gloob der Meesta sieht heute och wieder ÄLTER aus  Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wünsch Dir alles Gute und Kondition bis ins hohe Alter



Wer im Geburtstagshaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Kuchen schmeißen

Auch Dir mein lieber Sunday alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## cxfahrer (15. September 2010)

Geburtstag? Steht doch garnicht unten in der Forumsgeburtstagsliste . Trotzdem herzlichen Glühstrumpf auch von mir  auf dass ihr auch so alt werdet wie ich.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Geburtstag? Steht doch garnicht unten in der Forumsgeburtstagsliste . Trotzdem herzlichen Glühstrumpf auch von mir  auf dass ihr auch so alt werdet wie ich.



Grazie mille, lieber CX - ich hoffe, das ich dann noch so fit bin, wie Du. 

grüzi,
der sunday


----------



## Grobi80 (15. September 2010)

@mesta

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und immer dran denken Man(n) ist nur so alt wie Man(n) sich fühlt.............

Gruß Grobi


----------



## meesta (15. September 2010)

Grobi80 schrieb:


> @mesta
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und immer dran denken Man(n) ist nur so alt wie Man(n) sich fühlt.............
> 
> Gruß Grobi



das hättest Du nicht schreiben sollen!
War gestern seit langem wieder beim Training und heute fühl ick mir wie 60!

thanks a lot von the meesta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi80 (15. September 2010)

meesta schrieb:


> das hättest Du nicht schreiben sollen!
> War gestern seit langem wieder beim Training und heute fühl ick mir wie 60!
> 
> thanks a lot von the meesta



Du musst das mal so sehen, Männer werden irgendwann nicht mehr älter sondern nur noch interessanter und reifer.........


----------



## the K. (16. September 2010)

Wünsch Dir doch einen neuen Sattel..
Das kann soooo einen Unterschied machen..


----------



## souldriver (18. September 2010)

Isis sucks!

Vor allem, wenn man die Schraube nicht wieder findet und die Fahrt mit einbeinigem Antrieb fortsetzen muss.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. September 2010)

Mit Klickies doch halb so wild, oder?!


----------



## timtim (18. September 2010)

immerhin, nicht mal abgebrochen ,also wiederverwendbar


----------



## souldriver (18. September 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Mit Klickies doch halb so wild, oder?!


Naja, Spaß machts aber nicht. Nach 5 km durch den GW bis zur S-Bahn hatte ich wirklich genug davon.



timtim schrieb:


> immerhin, nicht mal abgebrochen ,also wiederverwendbar


Ist schon wieder dran. Diesmal mit Locktite, hoffe es nützt was.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. September 2010)

souldriver schrieb:


> Isis sucks!


Ernsthaft??



souldriver schrieb:


> Naja, Spaß machts aber nicht. Nach 5 km durch den GW bis zur S-Bahn hatte ich wirklich genug davon.


Derbe anstrengend!



> Diesmal mit Locktite, hoffe es nützt was.


Erwähn ich jetzt hier Zweikomponentenkleber?


----------



## souldriver (18. September 2010)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ernsthaft??


Zwei Räder mit Isis, bei beiden lockern sich ständig die Schrauben. Das nervt wirklich arg. Beim ersten hilft jetzt hoffentlich Loctite, beim zweiten gönn ich mir demnächst eine neue Kurbel (nicht Isis) im Zuge der "Rohloff Speedhub-Eliminierung" (will die vielleicht jemand kaufen?).


Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Erwähn ich jetzt hier Zweikomponentenkleber?


Dann aber auch gleich eine Metallsäge anschaffen!?


----------



## denicoo (18. September 2010)

ISIS, ist wirklich der letzte Dreck...mir ist letztes Jahr ständig die Race Face Kurbel am Nicolai abgefallen....musste mir dann auch noch "alter hast die nicht richtig angezogen" anhören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten reincke (19. September 2010)

was soll die Rohloff denn so bringen?


----------



## souldriver (20. September 2010)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> was soll die Rohloff denn so bringen?



Hast PM.


----------



## Fabu82 (22. September 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14671157"]Mark Ronson & The Business INTL: "The Bike Song"[/ame] 

The Bike Song


----------



## Boerge (22. September 2010)

Zuckersüß!


----------



## Anto (22. September 2010)

Ach daher schleift es vorne..


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. September 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Ach daher schleift es vorne..




Ist das noch nicht repariert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (22. September 2010)

berghoch nicht notwendig


----------



## Nill (22. September 2010)

das sieht man 
deshalb der schnelle verschleiß bergab


----------



## Lennart (23. September 2010)

Kriegen wir noch ein Bild der Scheibe, auf der du die (Stahl-)Trägerplatte rasiert hast? Manchmal kann ich über euch Leichtbau-Freaks nur den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## timtim (23. September 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Ach daher schleift es vorne..



wo ist das problem ? gib die einfach @schotti ,da  fährt er  noch ne woche auf la palma mit 

tim²


----------



## Grobi80 (25. September 2010)

Hallo Leut's,

sagt mal hat einer von euch so was noch zuhause rumliegen und brauch es nicht?




is nen Avid Adapter vorne für 203 mm


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (27. September 2010)

_Brechreiz Nr. 266: Ortseingang von Pätz_

Das Projekt, auch den letzten Weg zu versiegeln, nimmt weiter Gestalt an:




"...und der Asphalt war noch warm", als ich die Aufnahme machte...
:kotz:


----------



## Boerge (27. September 2010)

Man kann nicht soviel essen, wie man kotzen möchte. 

Gefühlte 20.000 Teerkilometer mehr in Brandeburg dies Jahr...


----------



## Nill (27. September 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Teerkilometer mehr in Brandeburg dies Jahr...



Leute ich gebe euch RECHT !!!! ABER  TEER Wir seit gut 60 Jahren nicht mehr verwendet.

Ick weiß ick weiß = Klug*******r, aber Asphalt ist das Wort was man sucht  Ihr wisst mit gehangen mit gefangen 

WEITERMACHEN ! ( also im Thread)


----------



## Boerge (27. September 2010)

Nill schrieb:


> Leute ich gebe euch RECHT !!!! ABER  TEER Wir seit gut 60 Jahren nicht mehr verwendet.
> 
> Ick weiß ick weiß = Klug*******r, aber Asphalt ist das Wort was man sucht  Ihr wisst mit gehangen mit gefangen
> 
> WEITERMACHEN ! ( also im Thread)



Komm du mal in mein Alter...


----------



## Eispickel (27. September 2010)

Nill schrieb:


> Leute ich gebe euch RECHT !!!! ABER  TEER Wir seit gut 60 Jahren nicht mehr verwendet.
> 
> Ick weiß ick weiß = Klug*******r, aber Asphalt ist das Wort was man sucht  Ihr wisst mit gehangen mit gefangen
> 
> WEITERMACHEN ! ( also im Thread)



Ich glaub Du solltest die Message des Postings mal verinnerlichen ... oder muss erst der Grunewald geteert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (28. September 2010)

@ Boerge :  ok es sei dir verziehen 



@Eispickel: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2FT4FprxDg"]YouTube        - Animals Please Don't let me be Misunderstood.[/nomedia]  and i got the vibes von dem Posting , but du weisst nix hier like bmxing auf prerarados pisten  Der Gwood bleibt CLEAN.

WEITERMACHEN !


----------



## checkb (28. September 2010)

Wo ist euer Problem, diese schwarzen Asphaltnaturflowschlangen sind ja mal das GEILSTE was das Umland zu bieten hat. Endlose Weite und Highspeed pur in der Natur, Traumhaft.

Ick will mehr davon. 

checkb

PS: Der G'wood beliebt natürlich clean.


----------



## Will67 (28. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was das soll, Teer ist schließlich gut für die Lungen. Erkner war seit Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts ein eingetragener Luftkurort, weil die ortsansässige Teerfabrik die Idee hatte, den Teergeruch als gesundheitsfördernd zu vermarkten. Gerhard Hauptmann ist darauf hin, auf Anraten seines Arztes, nach Erkner gezogen.

Einer Wellnessteerung des Grunewalds steht also nichts im Wege.


----------



## basti242 (28. September 2010)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> _Brechreiz Nr. 266: Ortseingang von Pätz_
> 
> Das Projekt, auch den letzten Weg zu versiegeln, nimmt weiter Gestalt an:
> 
> ...



Geil... wir werden immer schneller...


----------



## factoryltd (28. September 2010)

Mensch wie geil dann kann ich ja mit Rennrad durch die Brandenburger Wälder radeln . Bald brauch ich kein Mountainbike  !
In Berlin fehlts an Teer und in Brandenburg habens über


----------



## Runterrauf (28. September 2010)

2010 - Jahr der BiodiversitÃ¤t

âDer Staat schÃ¼tzt auch in Verantwortung fÃ¼r die kÃ¼nftigen Generationen die natÃ¼rlichen Lebensgrundlagenâ¦â Grundgesetz, Artikel 20a

... also mehr Teeritorium fÃ¼r die Tiere im Wald!


----------



## Altglienicker (28. September 2010)

.


----------



## Pittus (29. September 2010)

Seht es doch mal positiv, der Weg hat links und rechts 'ne super Drop-Kante 

Pitt,  der an einer solchen Kante beim Hochfahren schon mal gescheitert ist


----------



## Will67 (29. September 2010)

Ihr seht das alles zu emotional, ich darf nochmal die folgenden Dokumente anführen.

(Es geht dabei immer um sogenannte *Neue Radwege* aka Allwetterradwege. Was der Michelin-Stern für den Koch ist die ADFC-Zertifizierung für den Radwegebauer mit Anspruch.)

Finanzierung, Planung und Bau von Radwegen ... der Überblick über dit Janze.

Ein weiteres Standardwerk (wenn auch speziell für straßenbegleitende Radwege) ist Methodik der Bedarfsermittlung ... besonders spannend die Formelwerke in Kapitel 4, ab Seite 5.  Und  irgendwo unter ferner liefen, genauer gesagt im Abschnitt 4.18 kommt dann auch der raumordnerisch suspekte Tatbestand des *Touristischen Radverkehrs (NTR)*.

_Neben seiner Funktion als reines Fortbewegungsmittel hat das Fahrradfahren auch erheblichen Stellenwert als Freizeitbeschäftigung. Dementsprechend ergibt sich aus der Realisierung von straßenbegleitenden Radwegen auch ein Vorteil für das Fahrradfahren als Freizeitaktivität. Wesentlicher Unterschied dieser Freizeitverkehre  die im folgenden zusammenfassend als touristische Verkehre bezeichnet werden  im Vergleich zum Alltagsverkehr ist die Tatsache, dass hier nicht das Erreichen eines bestimmten Zieles im Vordergrund steht, sondern das Fahrradfahren als solches Ziel der Aktivität ist. Dementsprechend umfassen die touristischen Fahrradverkehre nur diejenigen Fahrten, bei denen der Weg das Ziel ist.

Das Spektrum der unter dem Begriff Touristische Verkehre zusammengefassten Fahrradverkehre reicht von der kurzen Ausfahrt, die beispielsweise durchgeführt wird, um dem Hund den nötigen Auslauf zu geben, bis hin zu mehrwöchigen Urlaubsunternehmungen, bei denen mehrere 100 km mit dem Fahrrad zurückgelegt werden._

_[ ...]_

*NTR = PT · NT · L [/a]
*_
NTR = jährlicher Nutzen aus touristischem Radverkehr [/a]
PT = Punktzahl entsprechend der Bewertung der touristischen Bedeutung
NT = pauschaler Nutzen je Punkt [/a]
L = Abschnittslänge [km]_

_Der Nutzen aus touristischer Bedeutung einer Streckenverbindung wurde je Bewertungspunkt zu 250,- /Jahr je km Streckenlänge angesetzt. Dementsprechend können sich Nutzen aus touristischer Attraktivität zwischen 1.000,-  und 25.000,- /km je Jahr ergeben._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christor (29. September 2010)

Als hauptsächlich Trekkingradler muss ich diese Wege auch begrüßen, sofern sie eben in ein Routennetz bzw. die lokalen Fahrradwegenetze passen, finde ich es einfach eine gut Sache. Eine flächendeckende Verbindung Deutschlands nach D-Routenplan und eben den lokalen Fernwegen ist doch eine gute Sache. Für MTBler gibt es soviel Wald und was gibt es euch auf einem 3m Breiten Waldweg neben Wanderern und sonst was zu fahren? Eigentlich doch eh nichts und richtige Hänge sind für eine Asphaltiermaschine eh nicht zu erreichen. Ärgerlicher finde ich das die Beschilderung heute mit der Qualität der Wege oftmals nicht mehr mithält. Als ich diesen Sommer quer durch Hessen bin fuhr ich auf so einer neuen Waldautobahn auf einer alten Trasse und wusste nicht annähernd wohin. Natürlich ist der Anblick von Rennradlern im Wald etwas komisch.  Trotzdem werden diese Wege sicherlich auch von sich nicht mehr ganz so sicher laufenden genutzt werden. Und in ein paar Jahren sind die Wege eh wieder Rumpelpisten.


----------



## Eispickel (29. September 2010)

Christor schrieb:


> Als hauptsächlich Trekkingradler muss ich diese Wege auch begrüßen, sofern sie eben in ein Routennetz bzw. die lokalen Fahrradwegenetze passen, finde ich es einfach eine gut Sache ... Und in ein paar Jahren sind die Wege eh wieder Rumpelpisten.



Anfang und Ende Deines Beitrages reichen aus um zu erkennen wo eines der größeren Probleme liegt. 

Als jemand der Hauptsächlich mit dem Rad in der Natur unterwegs is muss ich solche Wege absolut nicht begrüßen, denn ich will da nämlich auch in Zukunft noch lang fahren.

Straßenbegleitend machen Radwege durchaus Sinn aber die Asphaltierung der Wege ist aus meiner Sicht nicht nur dumm sondern auch falsch. 

Brauchen wir Aspalt wirklich im Wald?? 

NEIN!!! 

Muss ein Weg wirklich asphaltiert sein damit man mit dem (Trekking)Rad darüber fahren kann? 

NEIN!!!

Übrigens soll es wohl (sogar hier) Leute geben, die können auch mit nem Trekkingrad durch den Wald fahren ohne dass dazu extra ne Asphaltschicht rumliegt... 

Das Phänomen, dass alles asphaltiert werden muss gibt es erst seit ein paar Jahren. Da Entscheiden meiner Meinung nach Leute, die absolut keinen Bezug zur Realität und/oder einfach mal keine Ahnung haben.

@Nill: keine Angst hab dich schon nicht Missverstanden


----------



## Boerge (29. September 2010)

Warum hat sich mete eigentlich noch nicht geäussert?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (29. September 2010)

Pittus schrieb:


> Seht es doch mal positiv, der Weg hat links und rechts 'ne super Drop-Kante
> 
> Pitt,  der an einer solchen Kante beim Hochfahren schon mal gescheitert ist



Die Kante ham se mittlerweile eingebuddelt. 
Vllt hat ja jemand Bock, sich das Bauwerk am Sonnabend anzuschauen?


----------



## Altglienicker (29. September 2010)

.


----------



## Christor (29. September 2010)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Anfang und Ende Deines Beitrages reichen aus um zu erkennen wo eines der größeren Probleme liegt.
> 
> Als jemand der Hauptsächlich mit dem Rad in der Natur unterwegs is muss ich solche Wege absolut nicht begrüßen, denn ich will da nämlich auch in Zukunft noch lang fahren.
> 
> ...


Ich wollte nicht falsch verstanden werden. Ich bin keineswegs für die Asphaltierung unserer heimischen Wälder. Ich bin auch nicht dafür das wir jedem Schönwetter oder Belagradler immer perfekte Pisten garantieren sollten. Ich fand es nur genau so sinnlos wie sich hier pauschal über eine Apshaltstrecke von ein paar eh Querfeldein MTBler aufgeregt wurde. Ich finde ein gut ausgebautes Radroutennetz einfach sinnvoll. In wie weit das für die Strecke dabei überhaupt gilt habe ich gar nicht beachtet, war für mich auch nicht der tragende Punkt. 

Ich persönliche fahre ziemlich viele Strecken ohne Apshalt und querfeldein, ich mag das sogar und deswegen habe ich mir ein robustes Rad für alles gekauft und kein MTB oder Rennrad. Natürlich passt eine Asphaltdecke und ein schöner grüner Waldboden grundsätzlich nicht zusammen. Es gibt aber einfach hochfrequentierte Strecken wo es Sinn macht Asphalt zu legen. Das hier und da übertrieben wird glaub ich sofort, aber das ist "Politik". Wie gesagt habe ich zu der Strecke gar keine Infos und fand nur pauschales rumkriteln auch zu einfach.

Gute Fahrt, ob mit oder ohne Belag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (29. September 2010)

Letztendlich ist es vor allem Politik. Über EU- oder  Landeskofinanzierungen sind Mittel für den Radwegebau vorhanden, was  spricht dagegen diese Mittel zu nutzen!? Politik muss gestalten,  ordnungspolitisch eingreifen, investieren, bauen, etwas tun.  Einen  beschwerlichen, gelegentlich morastigen Weg von A nach B zu belassen ist in diesem Kontext einfach keine Option.

Ich würde mir nicht zutrauen, auf einer Gemeindeversammlung erfolgreich  gegen einen asphaltierten Weg durch den Wald zu argumentieren.  Verständnislos angeschaut zu werden ist das Schicksal des verliebten  Tölpels, und eine grausame Erfahrung die man nicht oft haben muss.


----------



## Runterrauf (29. September 2010)

Christor schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einfach hochfrequentierte Strecken wo es Sinn macht Asphalt zu legen. Das hier und da übertrieben wird glaub ich sofort, aber das ist "Politik".




Wieder die berühmte Frage, was war zuerst da, das Ei oder die Henne. Erst mal bleibt festzuhalten, dass das ein Wald ist. Da gehört unwidersprechlich kein Asphalt hin. Die Zeiten, dass wir immer mehr Natur enteignen müssen, um uns Lebensräume zu schaffen sind definitiv vorbei. Neue Straßen generieren neuen Verkehr.

Es dürfte keinem entgangen sein, dass der Raubbau in immer größeren Dimensionen in immer höherer Geschwindigkeit stattfindet. Hier geht es nicht darum, ob für einen MTBler genügend Alternativen bleiben, es geht darum, diesen irrwitzigen Trend anzuprangern.

Beispiele gibt es genügend, wenn ich nur an die unzähligen Quadratkilometer denke, die der neue Flughafen Schönefeld gefressen hat.  
Auf meinem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit, kommen mir vielleicht 100 Radfahrer entgegen, dagegen stehen vielleicht 20.000 Blechkisten, ich hab sie nicht gezählt. Von den 100 Radfahrern wünschen sich sicher eine Mehrheit einen Ausbau, auf einem wunderschönen Asphaltweg dahinzugleiten. Von den 20.000 Autofahrern werden es wahrscheinlich 19.999 sein, das ist das Problem, aber Demokratie.


----------



## jensn84 (30. September 2010)

endlich mal eine Diskussion, bei der wir MTB'ler einer Meinung mit den Naturschützern sind...


----------



## twobeers (30. September 2010)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> _Brechreiz Nr. 266: Ortseingang von Pätz_
> 
> Das Projekt, auch den letzten Weg zu versiegeln, nimmt weiter Gestalt an:
> 
> ...



Von wo nach wo soll der Weg denn verlaufen? Parallel zur B179?

Twobeers


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (30. September 2010)

twobeers schrieb:


> Von wo nach wo soll der Weg denn verlaufen? Parallel zur B179?
> 
> Twobeers



Die haben einen Abschnitt (und zwar zwischen dem "gut ausgebauten" Teil in Pätz und der B179) versiegelt.

_Versickerndes Regenwasser?
Asphalt als Wärmespeicher und Sonnenbank für Reptilien!

Das hat einfach mal nichts mit dem "sich hier pauschal über eine Apshaltstrecke"-Aufregen "von ein paar eh Querfeldein MTBler"n zu tun.

Vielfalt statt Asphalt, Junge!_ 
​


----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (30. September 2010)

Christor schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht falsch verstanden werden. Ich bin keineswegs für die Asphaltierung unserer heimischen Wälder. Ich bin auch nicht dafür das wir jedem Schönwetter oder Belagradler immer perfekte Pisten garantieren sollten. Ich fand es nur genau so sinnlos wie sich hier pauschal über eine Apshaltstrecke von ein paar eh Querfeldein MTBler aufgeregt wurde. Ich finde ein gut ausgebautes Radroutennetz einfach sinnvoll. In wie weit das für die Strecke dabei überhaupt gilt habe ich gar nicht beachtet, war für mich auch nicht der tragende Punkt.



Ich würde sogar noch weitergehen und sagen, dass eine gemässigte Asphaltierung (für Radwege, nicht Autobahnen) unserer heimischen Wälder 
eine gute Sache ist. Die Bundesregierung und die Länder haben schon seit einer ganzen Weile erkannt, dass Radwegebau eine effektive Art der Tourismus- und damit der Wirtschaftsförderung ist weil er nachhaltig Radtourismus anzieht. Und aus ökologischen Gesichtspunkten finde ich es sehr begrüssenswert, dass immer mehr Menschen Radfahren als Urlaubsform wählen (ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal was gelesen von 1,5 Millionen Deutschen pro Jahr, die eine Radtour mit Übernachtung machen). Nun kann man einwenden, dass die dabei eingesetzten (Trecking-)Fahrräder problemlos auch über Waldwege rollen könnten, aber ein gut asphaltierter Radweg ist immer netter.

Ich freue mich über jeden neuen Radweg in Brandenburg. Ich mache oft Radtouren mit Freunden, bei denen der Ausflugs- und Wanderaspekt deutlich die sportlichen Ambitionen überwiegt und um sich zu unterhalten und die Landschaft zu geniessen, sind Wege fern ab von Strassen und mitten in der Natur die eindeutig entspanntere Alternative. Und mit einem Hollandrad fährt man nun mal lieber über Asphalt. 

Bei der Planung solcher Touren versuche ich immer, möglichst viele  solcher Radwege einzubeziehen, und ein dichteres Radwegenetz bedeutet für mich oft attraktivere Routenmöglichkeiten.


Wollte auch mal gesagt haben,

euer Sonderzeichenbeauftragter


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. September 2010)

ãß¢¬×ÿz schrieb:


> (...)
> Und aus ökologischen Gesichtspunkten finde ich es sehr begrüssenswert
> (...)



Ökologische Bodenversiegelung ist ein schönes Oxymoron...


----------



## Deleted22090 (1. Oktober 2010)

Kaum habe ich "Radweg Schotter Umwelt" bei Tante G eingegeben, erscheint auch schon ein Link zum ADFC Wedel (http://www.adfc-wedel.de/radwege/oberflaechen.html). 
Zitat:
"Wassergebundene oder betongepflasterte Fahrbahnoberflächen weisen einen erhöhten Rollwiderstand sowie einen verminderten Fahrkomfort auf:

    * ungefastes Betonpflaster: 30 % höherer Energieverbrauch gegenüber Asphalt!
    * gefastes Betonpflaster: 40 % höherer Energieverbrauch gegenüber Asphalt!
    * wassergebundene Decke: 50-100 % höherer Energieverbrauch gegenüber Asphalt!"

Also doch, Asphalt rockt! Und ohne Asphalt und E-Bike kann man ja gar nicht vernünftig radeln, oder vielleicht doch?

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die Kostenrechnung. Hier werden für 2m Breite, pro Kilometer für Asphalt (freie Strecke) 90.000  und pro Jahr 300  für die Unterhaltung angesetzt, bei der Wassergebundenen Decke 40-50.000  und 3-5.000  jährlich. Als Fazit wird festgestellt "Die mittleren jährlichen Reparaturkosten einer wassergebundenen Decke betragen jedoch mehr als das 10-fache einer Asphaltdecke. Für den erhöhten Pflegeaufwand stehen i. d. R. keine Gelder zur Verfügung." Also eigentlich doch nur ein Problem der Geldverteilung. Nee, lieber kein Geld in die Beschäftigten stecken, die können ja während der Arbeitszeit nicht radeln. Asphalt>>weniger Instandhaltungsaufwand>>weniger Personalbedarf>>mehr Harzis, die Zeit haben die Radwege zu nutzen!
Vielleicht bilde ich mir das ja nur ein, wenn ich die Radwege nach ein paar Jahren vergleiche (z.B. Birkenhöhe>Börnicke (Asphalt) und Usedomradweg Richtung Biesenthal (Schotter)) wird der Schotterweg bei Durchwurzelung maximal leicht wellig, die Asphaltpiste aber derart buckelig, das sie bald nicht mehr nutzbar ist und komplett saniert werden muss - das finde ich in der Rechnung nicht wieder.

Gruß Hatti


----------



## schotti65 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal wieder etwas zum Thema "böse Radfahrer benutzen die Strassen der Autofahrer", diesmal aus dem nordöstlichen Berliner Umland.
Betrifft zwar eher das andere Forum, aber trotzdem interessant, finde ich.

*Mail der SPD Landtagsabgeordneten Britta Stark (ursprünglich an [email protected]):*

_Liebe Radsportfreunde,

das Brandenburger Umland ist bei den Hauptstädtern in vielerlei Hinsicht beliebt. Auch Sie, als Radsportfreunde, wissen die gute Luft, die schöne Landschaft und nicht zuletzt unser gut ausgebautes Straßen- und Radwegenetz sicher zu schätzen. 

Leider bin ich in meiner Eigenschaft als Zepernicker Ortsvorsteherin und Barnimer Landtagsabgeordnete in letzter Zeit  immer wieder mit Klagen von Bürgern konfrontiert, die sich bei mir über rücksichtslose Berliner Radsportfreunde beschweren. Konkret betrifft das insbesondere das Fahren auf der L 200 /B2 (Ortsausgang Berlin  Bernau), der L 30 (Bernau  Schönwalde),  aber auch der L 304 (Bernau  Wandlitz)  u.a.  Strecken.

Hier wird von den Sportfreunden, trotz Vorhandenseins eines Radweges,  meist die Fahrbahn benutzen. Oft wird zudem, selbst in Kleinstgruppen, nebeneinander gefahren. 

Es ist aber auch der Ton, der die Musik macht: So werden freundliche Hinweise auf die StVO von den Radsportlern oft mit ganz und gar unsportlichen Gesten kommentiert. 

Es  verwundert deshalb nicht, dass der Ruf nach stärkerem polizeilichen Kontrolldruck in meinen Bürgersprechstunden laut wird. 

Ich möchte in dem sich anbahnenden Konflikt gern vermitteln und Sie deshalb bitten, Ihren Einfluss auf Ihre Sportfreunde gezielt geltend zu machen. Der Hinweis auf ein freundlicheres und rücksichtsvolleres Verhalten im Straßenverkehr, aber auch  auf die Notwendigkeit, die für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer geltende StVO einzuhalten,  könnten ein erster Schritt dazu sein. 

Das Konfliktpotential ließe sich sicher auch durch eine andere Streckenwahl entschärfen, denn auf der stark befahrenen L200 geraten die Radfahrer natürlich eher zum Verkehrshindernis, als auf Nebenstrecken. 

Ich wünsche Ihnen und allen Berliner Radsportfreunden allzeit gute Fahrt sowie Hals- und Beinbruch. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Britta Stark

Britta Stark (MdL)
Landtag Brandenburg
Am Havelblick 8
14473 Potsdam

Tel.: 0331-9661388
Mail: [email protected]_


*Antwort von Dirk Borrmann vom www.mtb-verein-berlin.de* (mit freundlicher Genehmigung):

_Sehr geehrte Frau Bürgerin Stark,

Sie vertreten mit Ihrem doch sehr speziellem Anliegen in Ihrem Wahlbezirk sicher eine ganz bestimmte Klientel und ich will das auch hier nicht näher kommentieren. Ihre Darstellung ist aber doch recht einseitig auf die speziellen Bedürfnisse der Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger- Fraktion abgestellt.

Ihr Anliegen hinterlässt einen gewissen bitteren Beigeschmack, wo ich mich nach 20 Jahren Erfahrung als Autofahrer (dienstlich und privat) und als engagierter Radfahrer auf Brandenburger Straßen doch genötigt sehe, etwas zu erwidern und ins rechte Licht zu rücken.

Ich selbst bin zwar noch nicht auf den von Ihnen genannten Straßen gefahren, aber ich kenne die Situation aus meiner Radregion (liegt im Süden und Südosten von Berlin (Erkner, Königs-Wusterhausen, Storkow, Baruth, Zossen, Mittenwalde, Ludwigsfelde,  Luckenwalde, Jüterbog, Trebbin, Teltow, Mahlow, Dahlewitz).

Zu den Radwegen:

1.       Viele Radwege, die nach der Wende entstanden sind, sind aktuell nicht mehr gefahrlos zu befahren.

2.       Die Radwege entsprechen teilweise nicht den Vorgaben der STVO weil zu schmal oder mit plötzlichen Verengungen gebaut, daher oft kein blaues Schild, d.h. keine Benutzungspflicht.

3.       Sie werden gebaut und dann nicht weiter gepflegt (leere Kassen, kein Interessen bei den Gemeinden). Wer Radwege anlegt und erwartet, dass sie benutzt werden, muss sie auch pflegen. Hier besteht sogar eine erhöhte Unfallgefahr (Verkehrssicherungspflicht). 

4.       Sie sind oft mangelhaft gebaut, oftmals fehlt ein ausreichend dick verfestigter Kiesunterbau oder flachwurzelnde Bäume stehen zu nahe, die Folge ist, das der Belag aufbricht und die Wurzeln durchkommen.

5.       Sie sind mit Strauchwerk und Gräsern überwuchert, der befahrbare Streifen ist teilweise auf weniger als 30 cm eingeengt.

6.       Insbesondere in den Monaten nach dem Winter (März, April, Mai) ist oftmals noch keine Grundreinigung und Reparatur erfolgt.

7.       Im Winter erfolgt keine Räumung, da muss man zwangsläufig auf der Straße fahren

Zu den auf der Straße fahrenden Radfahrern:

1.       Ja, das machen wir manchmal 

2.       Insbesondere dann, wenn wir sehr schnell fahren, da wirds dann auf dem Radweg lebensgefährlich

3.       Wenn wir in Gruppen trainieren

4.       Wenn der Radweg in schlechtem Zustand ist

Und  wem tut das weh  wem schadet das?

5.       Und wenn die Radwege für uns befahrbar sind, fahren wir meistens auf den Radwegen. Sie sollten das mal beobachten und nicht nur an den von Ihnen genannten Straßen sich von den freundlichen Bürgern mit den freundlichen Hinweisen auf die StVO in einer Bürgersprechstunde sagen lassen.

Wenn Sie Radtraining auf der Straße grundsätzlich ablehnen, dann müssen Sie die Sportart per Gesetz verbieten lassen  dann bin ich aber auf die nächste Wahl gespannt. 

Wenn Sie Radtraining auf bestimmte Wege und Straßen beschränken oder lenken wollen, müssen Sie mit dem Radsport ein Konzept dafür entwickeln und geeignete Wege schaffen und erhalten, das kostet aber auch richtig Geld  Brandenburg hat aber keins  das sieht man ja an dem Zustand der Radwege, die gebaut wurden aber nicht erhalten werden. 

Nun zu den freundlichen Hinweisen auf die StVO Ihrer Bürger:

Meine Vereinskameraden, Freunde und ich selbst haben die freundlichen Hinweise auf die StVO Ihrer immer freundlichen Bürger zur Genüge kennengelernt und mussten dann leider zu oft den Rest des Tages im Krankenhaus verbringen.

1.       Der erste freundliche Hinweis Ihrer freundlichen Bürger ist aggressives langanhaltendes Hupen

2.       Der zweite freundliche Hinweis Ihrer freundlichen Bürger sind bestimmte Zeichen mit dem Finger

3.       Der dritte freundliche Hinweis Ihrer freundlichen Bürger ist das Herausbrüllen von Beschimpfungen aus dem Auto

4.       Der vierte freundliche Hinweis Ihrer freundlichen Bürger ist das vorsätzliche dichte seitliche Heranfahren an den Radfahrer, um dem Störenfried zu zeigen wer der Stärkere ist

5.       Der fünfte freundliche Hinweis Ihrer freundlichen Bürger ist das vorsätzliche Abdrängen auf die Bankette, damit der Störenfried sich ja nie wieder einfallen lassen wird auf einer für Autos gebauten Straße zu fahren.

6.       Der sechste freundliche Hinweis Ihrer freundlichen Bürger ist das direkt vor dem Radfahrer ganz nach rechts zu fahren und ohne ausreichenden Abstand abrupt abzubremsen. Die Folgen können Sie sich vorstellen. Haben wir selbst mehrmals auf Brandenburgs Straßen erleben müssen. 

7.       Der siebente freundliche Hinweis Ihrer freundlichen Bürger ist das Androhen und Ausüben von Gewalt

8.       Der achte freundliche Hinweis Ihrer freundlichen Bürger sind die Punkte 1-7 in zusammengenommen in der einen oder anderen Folge 

Ihre freundlichen Bürger sollten doch besser Ihre freundlichen Hinweise auf die StVO sein lassen  dieses ist ausschließlich der Exekutiven vorbehalten.  Zur Erinnerung: Wir haben in Brandenburg seit 20 Jahren Gewaltenteilung  aber das haben ja in diesem Land noch immer nicht alle verstanden. 

Sie sollten das Zeigen der freundlichen Hinweise auf die StVO (Punkte 1-8) auch nicht mit Bürgerengagement und sozialer Verantwortung verwechseln. Wenn das vorherrschen würde, gäbe es gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und auch bei Autofahrern Verständnis dafür, wenn ein Radgruppentraining auf der Straße stattfindet, denn dafür ist auf dem Radweg meistens kein Platz vorhanden. 

Wenn Radfahrer auf der Straße fahren, haben Sie meistens triftige und leicht nachvollziehbare Gründe  doch danach fragen Ihre freundlichen Bürger mit den freundlichen Hinweisen erst gar nicht  es bleiben dann meistens immer nur die Punkte 1-8 als Reaktion.

Und wenn die Polizei der Meinung ist, das ist verboten  dann wird sie es auch ahnden, wir leben ja in einem Rechtsstaat  oder etwa nicht  aber bitte keine Bestrafung durch Ihre freundlichen Bürger mit den freundlichen Hinweisen.

Es gibt in allen Bereichen schwarze Schafe, die gibt es aber nicht nur bei den Radfahrern  suchen Sie auch mal in Ihren eigenen Reihen und bei sich selbst. Dann klärt sich das auch, warum Sie sich zum Anwalt der freundlichen Bürger mit den  freundlichen Hinweisen auf die StVO machen  denn mit Ihrer Mail vermitteln Sie nicht. Vermitteln geht etwas anders - also sollten Sie auch nicht den Anschein erwecken.

Ich begrüße ausdrücklich stärkere Polizeikontrollen, da werden sicherlich auch einige Rad fahrende Rowdys ins Netz gehen, aber die Mehrzahl Ihrer freundlichen Bürger mit den freundlichen Hinweisen auf die StVO müsste dann den Führerschein für längere Zeit abgeben  das wäre mal eine richtig gute Sache für die Verkehrserziehung. Ob das aber auch wirklich im Sinne Ihrer Klientel ist bezweifele ich doch sehr.

Ich hoffe weiterhin auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und ein gewisses Laisser-fair auf Brandenburgs Straßen. 

Ist es denn so schlimm mal 1 Sekunde später anzukommen.  

Eines will ich zum Schluß noch klarstellen. 

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung zu Ihrer Mail und hoffe dass Sie noch andere Meinungsäußerungen erhalten.

Mit den besten Grüßen

Dirk Borrmann
Mountain Bike Verein Berlin

mailto: [email protected]
www.mtb-verein-berlin.de_


----------



## Anto (2. Oktober 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> _Liebe Radsportfreunde,
> _



Liebe Frau Stark,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (2. Oktober 2010)

Habe die Mail vom Dirk, bzw. der Frau Stark, auch erhalten. Seit langem brauch ich morgens mal keinen Kaffee um wachzuwerden...da platzt einem ja die Hutschnur!


----------



## Runterrauf (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hieß das doch "Straßenradsport" 

Mit einem Tennisschläger kann man ja auf einen Tennisplatz gehen, aber mit einem Straßenrad?


Ich habe mir letztes Jahr mal ein Rennrad geliehen und bin mit einer Gruppe von etwa 6 Leuten in Richtung Spandau aus der Stadt raus für eine Runde im Havelgebiet. Was mir aus meiner bisher einzigen Rennradrunde in Erinnerung blieb, ist eine enorme Aggressivität der Autofahrer gegenüber uns Radlern. Ich kann behaupten, dass außerhalb Berlins nahezu jeder 2. Autofahrer mit der Situation überfordert war, für einen Moment seine Fahrt zu verlangsamen, und zum Überholen das Gaspedal leicht durchzutreten, natürlich mit den oben unter Punkt 1.-8. beschriebenen Begleiterscheinungen. Für mich war das völlig unverständlich, da auf den Straßen zu diesem Zeitpunkt kaum Verkehr war, also Überholen ohne größere Verzögerung möglich. Es ging wirklich nur darum, seine "Freie Fahrt..." einzuklagen.

Statistisch gesehen möchte ich nicht wissen, was sonst auf den Straßen für Kämpfe ausgetragen werden, wenn ich das volle Programm an nur bisher einzigen Mal erleben durfte.

Ich habe das Rennrad gerne wieder zurückgegeben und mich auf die Stunden auf dem MTB im Wald zurückgesehnt.

Ich denke, man sollte diese Disskusion einfach verrauchen lassen, es ist nicht zielführend. Wir müssen warten, bis der letzte Tropfen Sprit oxidiert ist, also lasst sie mit Vollgas überholen, dann gehts schneller.


----------



## factoryltd (2. Oktober 2010)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen die Strassen werden gerade im Herbst immer schön gereinigt die Radwege sind voll mit Laub und Geäst !
Dann die schönen Bordsteinkanten wenn der Radweg über die Strasse geht ebenerdig kann man wohl nicht bauen jedesmal abbremsen fahrt aufnehmen wieder abbremsen das nervt echt.
Mit Montainbike und vollfederung ist das befahren der Radwege noch gut möglich aber nicht mit dem  Rennrad.
Fahr mal in Erkner an der Einkaufspassage auf dem Radweg mit 40 km/h ist eine wahre Freude viel zu gefährlich.
Ich fahr weiterhin auf der Strasse was bleibt mir übrig


----------



## Boerge (2. Oktober 2010)

Ging es nicht noch anfangs um sinnlos in den Wald gelegte Teerbänder?

Auf den Strassen herrscht Krieg, das weiss doch jeder...


----------



## machero (3. Oktober 2010)

klasse Antwort von diesem Dirk Borrmann 

das geht runter wie Öl


----------



## fad faxe (3. Oktober 2010)

Schöner Beitrag des Dirk Borrmann! Als weitere autofahrerische Erziehungsmaßnahme ggü. Radlern wurde allerdings das Überholen und die anschließende Betätigung der Scheibenwaschanlage vergessen.


----------



## the K. (4. Oktober 2010)

..überhaupt AUTO.
Da is doch jetz auch so'n Buch erschienen: VIRUS AUTO heißt's glaub ich. Endlich hat's ma jemand erkannt. AUTO an sich is ne ansteckende Krankheit.

http://www.amazon.de/Virus-Auto-Geschichte-einer-Zerst%C3%B6rung/dp/3800074389/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1286178897&sr=8-1

(Zum Glück regnet's heut nich; brauchte ich auch nich den Wagen zur Arbeit nehmen und konnte easy mitm Bike cruisen..)


----------



## Eispickel (4. Oktober 2010)

Ach Schätzchen ich hoffe ja wirklich, dass mein Berater von der Arbeitsagentur nicht auf ganz dumme Ideen kommt wenn ich ihm weiterhin so auf die Nerven gehe... 

Ich will auch ab sofort immer artig sein, alten Leuten über die Straße helfen oder Altstoffe sammeln


----------



## PiratPilot (5. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist mir übel und schwindelig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (5. Oktober 2010)

Sagt der Typ nicht auch: "Mit ohne Seil is schneller!" !?!?!? 

Mir ist auch ganz schlecht...


----------



## Grobi80 (5. Oktober 2010)

Der Typ ist doch krank! Ohne sicherung.......das würde in in unserem Lande nie möglich sein!

Aber ein wenig Schwindelig ist mir jetzt schon.:kotz:


----------



## Matte (5. Oktober 2010)

Schön, da sitze ich in meinem Büro und habe Schweißnasse Hände, nur vom Anschauen dieses Videos.

Großartig!


----------



## Reini65 (11. Oktober 2010)

Mein geliebtes Giantund ich gehen ab heute getrennte Wege



Bye Bye Gummikuh

Reini65


----------



## meesta (11. Oktober 2010)

Haste endlich die Flex aus´m Keller geholt.......


----------



## Will67 (11. Oktober 2010)

Das nenne ich seriöse Vorbereitung auf die Bike Attack 2011!

Ich hoffe auf einen problemlosen Übergang, ein Fahrrad ist schließlich kein DSL-Anschluß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (11. Oktober 2010)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Mein geliebtes Giantund ich gehen ab heute getrennte Wege
> 
> Bye Bye Gummikuh
> 
> Reini65



In unserem Alter steckt man ja schon oft voller Wehmut und Sentimentalität aber spannend ist es doch auch,was da noch Geiles auf uns wartet!!!
Und im übrigen,Abrüstung war gestern!!!

Das neue Jahr wartet und eine Menge neuer Ziele,unter anderem die Box!!!
@Reini: 2011 wird (wahrscheinlich) unser Jahr!!!

axl


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. Oktober 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> In unserem Alter...
> 
> Das neue Jahr wartet und eine Menge neuer Ziele,unter anderem die Box!!!



Aber det werdet ihr nich mit mehr Federweg und nem neuen Bike kompensieren... ich denke, das es eher ne Kopfsache ist, die Frage in dem Fall, wie weit ihr da abrüstet, bis ihr die Box fahrt   

Bin aber och gespannt, wat Reini da wieder an Land zieht...bei den SSPs hat er ja immer ein glückliches Händchen gehabt...


----------



## checkb (12. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glück habe ich meine Totem nicht verkauft. 

Wurde Zeit Reini, man wächst mit dem Material, nicht mit den Aufgaben. 

checkb


----------



## basti242 (12. Oktober 2010)

Will67 schrieb:


> Das nenne ich seriöse Vorbereitung auf die Bike Attack 2011!



zu einer "seriösen" Vorbereitung gehört noch mehr als nur das Rad zu tauschen...


----------



## havellandrider (12. Oktober 2010)

die sind doch nicht legal da rauf geklettert....oder warum war das gesicht unkenntlich gemacht????

in jedem fall ne krasse geschichte, mir kribbelt es in den eiern obwohl ich warm weich und trocken am pc sitze.


----------



## timtim (12. Oktober 2010)

schon wieder so ein zusammenhangloser kommentar............
manchmal ist weniger auch mehr !


----------



## timtim (12. Oktober 2010)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Mein geliebtes Giantund ich gehen ab heute getrennte Wege
> Bye Bye Gummikuh
> 
> Reini65



darf doch nicht wahr sein..........SIE wird mir wirklich fehlen, könnt  ich mir vorstellen


----------



## Pittus (12. Oktober 2010)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Ach Schätzchen ich hoffe ja wirklich, dass mein Berater von der Arbeitsagentur nicht auf ganz dumme Ideen kommt wenn ich ihm weiterhin so auf die Nerven gehe...
> 
> Ich will auch ab sofort immer artig sein, alten Leuten über die Straße helfen oder Altstoffe sammeln




Kommentar bezieht sich wahrscheinlich darauf 
Kann ich aber net sehen, weil ich gerade auf Arbeit bin und einige Sachen gefiltert weden 

Pitt


----------



## timtim (12. Oktober 2010)

reserviert bis geldeingang............
nachtigall ,nachtigall

völlig zusammenhanglos natürlich !


----------



## Will67 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich kaufe ein N?



*... in unrelated news, sweetie:*

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Kolleginnen, liebe Kollegen,

Aus aktuellem Anlass habe ich einige Informationen und Bitten an Sie.

1. Der Paternoster ist ausschliesslich für den Personentransport ausgelegt, auf keinen Fall dürfen damit Fahrräder oder ähnliches transportiert werden. .....
_


Soll ein lustiger und teurer Unfall gewesen sein. Ich wars nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (12. Oktober 2010)

Will67 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein N



so ,du also auch ,ja?


----------



## Anto (18. Oktober 2010)

@cubation
Räum endlich mal auf, sonst kommst du nicht mit!
_
Der Posteingang von cubation ist voll. cubation kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind._


----------



## Boerge (21. Oktober 2010)

Ohne Airbag-Helm, ohne uns! 






Mehr auf wired.com

"Bonus: fall off a bridge on the way home and you wont drown, however drunk you are"


----------



## hobbes58 (21. Oktober 2010)

Der letzte Crash ist der beste und beschreibt in etwa das was jeder Nicht-Biker in der Situation machen würde: Nur nicht den Lenker loslassen!
Mich würde mal interessieren auf welcher Sensorik die Auslösung basiert. Ich könnte mir vorstellen bei ordentlichem Einsatz kommt dann auch einfach so öfter mal die Duschhaube von hinten!


----------



## Illuminus (21. Oktober 2010)

stell mir das gerade lustig vor, wenn de downhill fährst und irgendwo mal runter dropst


----------



## timtim (25. Oktober 2010)

oho ,schwachmaten gibt es mehr als man denkt :
und dann noch schöne videobeweise davon veröffentlichen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9799

die welt ist so schizo , und ich mittendrin !


----------



## checkb (25. Oktober 2010)

Bestätigt leider meine Theorie. Ein Grund mehr sich in's IG Schneckenhaus zu verkriechen.


----------



## schotti65 (25. Oktober 2010)

"... mit Holger Meyer ..." was soll man da noch sagen?


----------



## checkb (25. Oktober 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> "... mit Holger Meyer ..." was soll man da noch sagen?



Ohne Moos nix los.  Ob der Holger Meyer auch in der DIMB ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbes58 (25. Oktober 2010)

Der eine Rentner ist cool...


----------



## JayPKay (26. Oktober 2010)

Haha....wie geil!
Den Trail kenn ich doch dacht ich mir eben so!

Sind wir dies Jahr beim AX hochgebuckelt...is schon knackig stellenweise.
Sicher lustig mit dem richtigen Bike und in die andere Richtung dacht ich mir da beim hochkraxeln.
Aber da runter mit soner Gruppe...und auch noch mit den Wandermassen (kann mich nich erinnern dass bei uns auch so viele Leute da hochgestiefelt sind)

Naja und das Elend denn auch noch auf Video veröffentlichen...muss ja nicht sein
...der Holger...hmm...tolle Sache


----------



## souldriver (26. Oktober 2010)

Voll der Flow.
So was ähnliches hab ich am Samstag auch erlebt (Einkaufen am Kudamm).


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2010)

Zuletzt ist mir das mit so vielen Wanderern beim BR an der Steinernen Renne passiert und davor in Garmisch am Hrezogstand. 
Ist halt nervig, wenn man mit jedem freundlich quatschen muss...das hält auf - dann muss man für deren Erinnerungsfotos noch extra posen usw. und das bei zig oder hundert Wanderern - bekloppt.


----------



## Boerge (28. Oktober 2010)

Tut man dem IBC mit solchen Add-ons einen gefallen? KLICK!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2010)

Unbedingt - als ich mal stuntzis Liveberichte verfolgt hab, gingen mir die vielen sinnlosen Kommentare (der Fred ist ja zig Seiten lang) auf den Keks. 
Damit kann man sich die wesentlichen Infos herausfiltern. 

Kann man natürlich ähnlich der Ignore-Funktion einsetzen, aber wozu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnafert (28. Oktober 2010)

Für den beschriebenen Anwendungsfall macht das AddOn als solches imo Sinn.
Ob man sich aber seinen FF für diese kleine Funktion noch zusätzlich aufblähen muss...? Ich jedenfalls nicht.
Das Thema Sicherheit kommt zudem noch oben drauf. Nicht jeder Hobbyprogrammierer berücksichtigt Sicherheitsaspekte - bewusst oder unbewusst. Und das Problem ist nunmal, dass die Grenze zwischen Browser und AddOn nicht wirklich klar definiert ist.


----------



## schotti65 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand ne schicke Idee für kommenden Sonntag 31.10.?
Hab Zeit und das Wetter wird überall super...
Hätte auch kein Problem damit erstmal Auto zu fahren.
Wurmberg ist wahrscheinlich ziemlich voll, da letzter Tag, oder überredet mich jemand?


----------



## meesta (2. November 2010)

endlich mal Helme mit etwas Schick!


----------



## Altglienicker (2. November 2010)

.


----------



## Eispickel (4. November 2010)

Ach Schätzchen wenn ich Dir erzähle was ich letzte Nacht geträumt habe dann lachst Du mich sicher aus...  aber egal... 

Die Vorstellung ist absurd aber ungefähr so ist es mir in Erinnerung geblieben: es ist eine Nacht im November allerdings ist es warm wie im Frühling, es könnte ein Donnerstag morgen gewesen sein, als ich bei bestem Regenwetter mit dem Rad um sagen wir kurz vor 2:30 Uhr morgens  im Wiegetritt durch die Menschenleere Hauptstadt pflüge... 

...eine spontane Hochzeitsfeier hatte mich an dem Abend in die Dunkelheit der Nacht getrieben. Ich traf nette und lustige Menschen, es gab reichlich Speis und Trank, wir haben viel gelacht und hatten eine Menge Spaß, Pläne wurden geschmiedet, ein selbstgesummter/gepfiffener Walzer klingt noch fern aus der Erinnerung in meinem Ohr... 

Während ich die Stunden zuvor Revue passieren lasse werde ich permanent abwechselnd mit dem Wasser von oben bzw. unten um die Wette geduscht, bei jedem Tritt spüre ich den kleinen See der sich in meinen Schuhen inzwischen gebildet hat... Ampeln blinken in bunten Farben um die Wette aber es ist niemand da der davon Notiz nehmen könnte...

Die Freiheit das tun zu können worauf man gerade Lust hat und sich dabei weder um Zeit oder Raum kümmern zu müssen ist einfach wunderbar, Träume können manchmal sehr realistisch sein...  Danke fürs zu hören Schätzchen... bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## schotti65 (4. November 2010)

Mein Traum war so ähnlich und endet mit nem ziemlich dicken Schädel.


----------



## PiratPilot (4. November 2010)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Träume können manchmal sehr realistisch sein...


Manchmal werden Träume sogar wahr! 

Was soll ich sagen....das ist aber romantisch! Die Stunde im warmen Novemberregen war heute morgen ideal zum wach werden. Radfahren bei Regen kann durchaus angenehm sein. Viele nette Menschen wissen gar nicht, was sie verpassen. Wer fährt schon freiwillig S-Bahn? Dann lieber in die Wüste!


----------



## tknauth (5. November 2010)

_Mein Traum war so ähnlich und endet mit nem ziemlich dicken Schädel. _


Es lag definitiv nicht am Frankfurter Kranz!

Toni


----------



## twobeers (9. November 2010)

Falls jemand mal wieder eine Anschaffung plant -vielleicht ist ja gerade was kaputt- bei Stadler gibts wieder Prozente.

Einfach ausdrucken:

http://www.rsc-rot-gold.de/userfiles/10_Personalverkauf_DIN_A4.pdf

Twobeers


----------



## Illuminus (9. November 2010)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rahu (9. November 2010)




----------



## Nill (10. November 2010)

Irgendwann ..... 


Und da sag mal einer die DH Strecke in BR.Lage hätte ein Flow


----------



## mete (11. November 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ist die Bergauffahrt sehr schön geschnitten...das steilste Stück zum Wurmberg unten hin reingefahren, den Schiebeteil rausgelassen und oben wieder gefilmt wie man auf dem Rad sitzt...

Bei Nicloai "Maschinenbau" muss ich immer an das Trombone oder Bass denken...was für Schrottkisten


----------



## PiratPilot (11. November 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Bei Nicloai "Maschinenbau" muss ich immer an das Trombone oder Bass denken...was für Schrottkisten



Ey, wer mit einem schweinchenfarbenen Crosser im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## mete (11. November 2010)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Ey, wer mit einem schweinchenfarbenen Crosser im Glashaus sitzt...



...darf sich alles erlauben...dachte ich?


----------



## gnafert (11. November 2010)

Frauen trinkt man sich schön. Trails schneidet man sich schön...hmmmm....


----------



## Nill (12. November 2010)

obwohl ich letzteres bevorzuge


----------



## sandtreter (12. November 2010)

Ich dachte inzwischen werden die Frauen auch schöngeschnippelt.....


----------



## cubation (12. November 2010)

ach schätzchen, wünsch mir Glück bei der geplanten kleinen Ausfahrt heute....

.....auf das mein Knie nach einem Monat Zwangspause wenigstens mal wieder eine kleine Runde mit spielt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (14. November 2010)

Ach Schätzchen, weeste, wat ick dufte finde? Dit uff'n Herbst sogleich der Frühling folgt. 18° heut in BuU. Schaizz uff Winter! Wer braucht den schon? Da hamse sich echt mal wat einfallen lassen, da oben: Den Golfstrom direkt umjeleitet inne Spree! Voilà! Jetz isset nich mehr 'n Privileg vonne Renn.schnecke, im November mit kurze Hosen durch Brandenburch zu tingeln. Dit könn wa jetz alle! Ick wusste heut janich mehr, wat ick mir noch allet ausziehn soll. Jahrtausendwinter? Dit muss woanders sein.

Noch wat, Schätzchen. Du weest ja, ick bin Spätuffsteher. Und wenn ick jrade losjefahren bin und die Knipse aus'm Rucksack hol, ist garantiert schon Sonnenunterjang. Ejal. Icke, jedenfalls, heute um'n Wupatzsee rum und ab inne Kranichz. Und wat seh ick da? Sonne vom Feinsten. Blick bis inne Müggelz. Wow! Will ick Dir nich vorenthalten:





O.k., denk ick, Zeit für'n Rückweg. Hab dann noch 'n bisschen Rehwild uffjeschreckt, bin mit die Motocrosser umme Wette jefahren, und kaum bin ick anne Spree, sind schon wieder diese Farben am Himmel:




Mann, dit war wirklich gigantisch. Zum Glück hört man in die Bilders nich den Lärm vonne naheliegende Autobahn. Stellt euch einfach vor, dit is Far, Far Away. 




Bis denne!


----------



## sandtreter (15. November 2010)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Bis denne!



sehr hübsch.


----------



## basti242 (15. November 2010)

Altglienicker schrieb:


>



Kranichz?
Sehr schönes Bild...

Gruß
Basti


----------



## checkb (15. November 2010)

Saubere Bilder.


----------



## hinze (15. November 2010)

Schöne stimmungsvolle Bilder!
Bei dem Wetter musste man gestern raus, ich bin die Bolle-CTF gefahren http://go-norbi.blogspot.com/2010/11/die-bolle-ctf.html


----------



## Boerge (17. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitti (18. November 2010)

ich bin Leser der Zeitung "Bike Sport", und da fand ich einen Artikel in der Ausgabe 11-12 2010, in dem Rennschnecke und EP ganz groß abgelichtet sind. Meinen Respekt, finde ich ganz toll!


----------



## Altglienicker (18. November 2010)

.


----------



## sandtreter (18. November 2010)

das hier?vhttp://emag.bikesportnews.de/ausgabe_08-10/index.html


----------



## Anto (18. November 2010)

Kitti schrieb:


> ich bin Leser der Zeitung "Bike Sport", und da fand ich einen Artikel in der Ausgabe 11-12 2010, in dem Rennschnecke und EP ganz groß abgelichtet sind..



Mensch Kitti, ein Scan für "uns hier" wäre ja wohl das Mindeste!


----------



## Boerge (18. November 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Mensch Kitti, ein Scan für "uns hier" wäre ja wohl das Mindeste!



Bitte (leider) nicht! Copyright...


----------



## schotti65 (19. November 2010)

sandtreter schrieb:


> das hier?vhttp://emag.bikesportnews.de/ausgabe_08-10/index.html



Ich hab das mal durchgeblättert, aber nix gefunden?


----------



## floindahouse (19. November 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal durchgeblättert, aber nix gefunden?



ist auch die falsche ausgabe


----------



## checkb (19. November 2010)

floindahouse schrieb:


> ist auch die falsche ausgabe



Aber umsonst.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (19. November 2010)

Wie Kitti schon schrieb: es geht um die November-/Dezemberausgabe der Bike Sport News. Ab Seite 92.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (26. November 2010)

Also so n Stiez am Wurm wie heute hatte ich ja auch noch nicht! 





Der Helm war auch gut mit Eis überzogen... Und dann, Schätzchen, bin ich noch daran vorbei gekommen:






Ob das wohl ernst gemeint ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## second2 (26. November 2010)




----------



## gnafert (27. November 2010)

das gibts wohl als abreisszettel


----------



## Altglienicker (27. November 2010)

.


----------



## axl65 (27. November 2010)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung wird wohl generell völlig überbewertet.



Eine gute Überleitung zu meinem Posting.
Gerade weil mir bei der Nennung eines mir zwar 
bekannten und geläufigen Fremdwortes die richtige Schreibweise
wichtig ist,habe ich die große Schwester von Onkel Duden bemüht.
Tante Google ist ja ein wahrer Schatz und immer äusserst bemüht,
alles zu beantworten und dies mit diversen beispielen auszuschmücken.

Was ich dann aber,bei der richtigen Schreibweise des Wortes:
*Odeuvre*
gefunden habe,verschlägt selbst mir etwas die Sprache!!! 

Guten Appetit !!!



axl


----------



## Eispickel (27. November 2010)

Ach Schätzchen... was Du dir hier alles so anhören und ansehen musst...

Ich hab zur Abwechslung mal was dabei, wo Dir schnell klar wird warum bei Filmen der Vollbildmodus erfunden wurde 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17171256"]Biking-Hiking Goes NZ on Vimeo[/ame]

Viel Spaß EP 

PS: scheint fast so als wäre Neuseeland wirklich mal ne Reise wert ....


----------



## maz4 (27. November 2010)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Ach Schätzchen... was Du dir hier alles so anhören und ansehen musst...
> 
> Ich hab zur Abwechslung mal was dabei, wo Dir schnell klar wird warum bei Filmen der Vollbildmodus erfunden wurde
> 
> ...


wie geil is das denn !
Gruß maz4


----------



## Richi2000 (27. November 2010)

Besonders für Fans des ursprünglichen Freeride gibts hier den Jahresrückblick von biking-hiking.at auch in HD zum download!!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## sandtreter (27. November 2010)

was ich dir schon immer sagen wollte....vereister Umwerfer am Anstieg, und wenn es nur die Müggels sind, ist doch recht limitierend.





p.s: Wer war denn die Großgruppe vor mir?


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. November 2010)

*                Slash RARE - VIDEO wil be deleted ! SAVE fast !!!!!!   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QchsF4yQso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabu82 (29. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSSp6jOUnuM"]YouTube        - Little Big Berlin - by pilpop[/nomedia]-->mal ganz klein.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## Will67 (30. November 2010)

Schätzchen, wie jedes Jahr: neuer Winter, neue Herausforderungen!_*


Mahlberg - Seine Spur im Schnee hat einen Räuber an die Polizei  verraten. *
_
_Der 19-Jährige hatte in Mahlberg (Baden-Württemberg) eine  Tank- und Rastanlage überfallen. Mit einem Geschirrtuch maskiert,  bedrohte er die 28-jährige Kassiererin mit einer täuschend echt  aussehenden Schreckschusswaffe, forderte Bargeld und fünf Päckchen  Zigaretten. _

_Er nahm die Beute, entschuldigte sich für den Überfall und verschwand  mit dem Fahrrad. Die Polizeibeamten mussten nach eigenen Angaben nur  den großen Fahrradspuren im Schnee folgen und gelangten so  direkt zur Wohnung des bislang unbescholtenen 19-Jährigen. Dort fanden  sich Beute und Waffe. Der verdutzte Täter legte sofort ein Geständnis  ab._


----------



## Holstenpils1 (30. November 2010)

dumm "gelaufen"


----------



## rahu (1. Dezember 2010)

... ach schätzchen, dank globaler kommunikation konnte heute ein wichtiger termin gemeinsam stattfinden - danke @sunday, @rennschnecke


----------



## axl65 (1. Dezember 2010)

Will67 schrieb:


> Schätzchen, wie jedes Jahr: neuer Winter, neue Herausforderungen!_*
> 
> 
> Mahlberg - Seine Spur im Schnee hat einen Räuber an die Polizei  verraten. *
> ...





Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> dumm "gelaufen"



Wohl eher dumm gefahren!!!

axl:winken;


----------



## Anto (1. Dezember 2010)

Post vom Nordpol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (5. Dezember 2010)

Schätzchen was ist geschehen?! Als ich heut die Gegend rund um den T-Berg unsicher machen wollte, musste ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass nahezu alle Strecken abgerissen und zusätzlich mit Ästen und Steinen blockiert sind. Was habe ich verpasst?


----------



## JayPKay (5. Dezember 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Schätzchen was ist geschehen?! Als ich heut die Gegend rund um den T-Berg unsicher machen wollte, musste ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass nahezu alle Strecken abgerissen und zusätzlich mit Ästen und Steinen blockiert sind. Was habe ich verpasst?



huch..wie unschön. Obwohl es mich auch nicht so wirklich wundert, dass das passiert is. War denk ich nur ne Frage der Zeit. Natürlich trotzdem sehr schade.
Weiß jmd mehr?


----------



## axl65 (5. Dezember 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Schätzchen was ist geschehen?! Als ich heut die Gegend rund um den T-Berg unsicher machen wollte, musste ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass nahezu alle Strecken abgerissen und zusätzlich mit Ästen und Steinen blockiert sind. Was habe ich verpasst?



Wie ich aus strenggeheimen Quellen erfahren habe,soll es ja gerade dieses Jahr dort den einen oder anderen Notarzt Einsatz gegeben haben.
Vielleicht geht es ja dem Förster auf den Sack,wenn sein Wild immer wieder dem Blaulicht ausgesetzt ist??? 

axl


----------



## nullstein (5. Dezember 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> Wie ich aus strenggeheimen Quellen erfahren habe,soll es ja gerade dieses Jahr dort den einen oder anderen Notarzt Einsatz gegeben haben.
> Vielleicht geht es ja dem Förster auf den Sack,wenn sein Wild immer wieder dem Blaulicht ausgesetzt ist???
> 
> axl



Echt? Wo haste denn die Info her?


----------



## checkb (5. Dezember 2010)

Nur die Ballerstrecken oder auch der Alpenpfad?


----------



## nullstein (5. Dezember 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Nur die Ballerstrecken oder auch der Alpenpfad?




Nur die Ballerstrecken. Der Alpenpfad und auch der untere Teil (Mauer und Co) sind ontakt und machen Laune wie immer


----------



## Fabu82 (5. Dezember 2010)

Auch die Strecke unter der Brücke?


----------



## nullstein (5. Dezember 2010)

Bei den Dirtern war ick nicht.


----------



## Anto (12. Dezember 2010)

Liebe Freunde, 

die finanzielle Krise trifft sehr viele - leider auch mich persönlich. Aufschwung hin oder her. Nach den Einnahmen und Ausgaben der letzten Monate sieht es leider so aus, dass ich möglicherweise etwas über meine Verhältnisse gelebt habe. 

Ich sehe mich daher gezwungen, einige persönliche Sachen zu verkaufen. Kommende Woche werde ich damit anfangen. 
Ich habe den ganzen Krempel in meinen Garten gestellt und fotografiert.

Wenn ihr etwas seht, was Ihr gebrauchen könnt, dann schickt mir einfach eine PN. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!

klick


----------



## Boerge (12. Dezember 2010)

Das ist doch ein stinknormaler Dönerbudenparkplatz im Südosten Saudi-Arabiens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maz4 (12. Dezember 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein stinknormaler Dönerbudenparkplatz im Südosten Saudi-Arabiens...




jo find ich auch stink normaler Dönerbudenparkplatz in Süd-Osten Saudi Arabiens!

Gruß maz4


----------



## marcel_73 (12. Dezember 2010)

@anto: na gut, bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt ! deshalb habe ich entschieden, daß ich dir das rote abnehme...


----------



## Fabu82 (12. Dezember 2010)

Wollen die Italiener alle zur Werkstatt?


----------



## stubenhocker (13. Dezember 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Wenn ihr etwas seht, was Ihr gebrauchen könnt, dann schickt mir einfach eine PN. klick


 

Ich hätte gern den Wald im Hintergrund, den Rest habe ich schon.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (15. Dezember 2010)

Schätzchen, falls Du Deinen natürlich erzeugten Schatten heut den gesamten Tag nicht gesehen hast, dann geh in den Park oder in den Wald; eben irgendwohin, wo es keine Straßenbeleuchtung gibt! Wenn der Schnee weiße Flecken hat, dann kannst Du ganz großes Kino erleben!


----------



## maz4 (15. Dezember 2010)

cool, mal wieder ein Tip dem man glatt was abgewinnen kann , mal sehen .

Gruiß maz3


----------



## Lennart (16. Dezember 2010)

Schätzchen, stell dir vor - Anto kennt das hier immer noch nicht:

Und wenn man hinter EmilIA und mod31 den Drachenberg runterfährt, hört sich das schlimmer an als die Bremse dieser sympathischen Dame:


----------



## Anto (16. Dezember 2010)

Lennart schrieb:


> Schätzchen, stell dir vor - Anto kennt das hier immer noch nicht:




Zu Recht!
Präventiv als Selbstschutz für die vielen kleinen Nachwuchsantos, die es dann nicht gäben würde um die IBC Mitleser der Zukunft durch den Wald zu führen! 

Warum werden solche Beiträge hier nicht zensiert?   ...Rik!


----------



## Eispickel (17. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen Schätzchen, falls Du heute Morgen einen frierenden Will67 auf dem Rad treffen solltest bestell ihm schöne Grüße von EP und er soll dran denken, dass Winterpokal manchmal eine echt Schweißtreibende Angelegenheit sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (17. Dezember 2010)

ach Schätzchen  

ich brauch nu wirklich mal n ordentlichen Arzt ! kannst du mir da was empfehlen fürs Knie ? 

Ich hab nun wirklich 2 Monate ( bis auf einen Aussetzer ) nicht auf dem Rad gesessen und es ist noch nicht besser  

heute beim besten Wetter gings es 5 km gut... aber dann war er wieder da, dieser doofe Schmerz. 

Mein Neid allen die jetzt schön den Schnee schneiden können.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (20. Dezember 2010)

Schätzchen, Schätzchen, ich (als Radfahrer mit normalen Reifen) benenne das dort draußen (die "Umgebgung"... bis in die Hauptstadt habe ich es nicht geschafft... ) heute, 20. Dezember 2010, als *
**"kleine, weiße Hölle"* ...........

Edit (damit ich mich nicht in ein paar Monaten wundere, warum ich das schrieb): Wenn ich auf dem Radweg gefahren bin, wollt ich einfach nur auf die Straße, um überhaupt voran zu kommen. Und wenn ich auf der Straße war und mein Hinterrad hin und her gerutscht ist, wollt ich so schnell wie möglich wieder auf den Radweg. Und wenn ich auf dem Radweg war, wollt ich... Na Schätzchen, Du weißt schon. ​


----------



## Scottracer (20. Dezember 2010)

ich denke "große weiße hölle" paßt besser.

war heute 3stunden  auf dem rad unterwegs und habe es aber nicht bereut.war ebend nur etwas anstrengend


----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (20. Dezember 2010)

Ach ja, die weiße Hölle:


----------



## timtim (21. Dezember 2010)

bischen viel weiß hier in letzter zeit .
ich find rot-grün auch nicht schlecht ................





tim²


----------



## axl65 (23. Dezember 2010)

Schätzelein,das Leben ist echt hart.
Da ist man das ganze Jahr über immer sehr vorsichtig,sieht zu das nichts passiert und dann schlägt das Schicksal einem doch ein Schnippchen.
Mir ist da heute ein Malheur passiert,also sollte morgen jemand vermisst werden,ich könnte das erklären!!!






axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (24. Dezember 2010)

... au Backe, Weihnachtsmann tot ???    Jibs also keeeene Jeschenke. 

Wünsche allen hier ein frohes und gesundes Weihnachtsfest mit vielen Stunden der Besinnlichkeit und der Freude und die Liebe natürlich nicht vergessen. Sollte ja mal ein Fest der Liebe sein.

Wer über die Feiertage biken möchte, Hals.- und Beinbruch, den anderen brauche ich ja den vielen Schnee unter den Kufen oder Skiern nicht mehr zu wünschen. Viel Spaß euch allen. 

Viele liebe Grüße von sprotte.


----------



## Lennart (27. Dezember 2010)

Manchmal lohnt es sich, das Kleingedruckte zu lesen. Für die Lachmuskeln. Weißte bescheid.


----------



## Focus Cypress (30. Dezember 2010)

Wer von euch im Sommer mal wieder in den Alpen unterwegs ist und neben Radfahren den ultimativen Kick sucht, der kann gerne mal das im Video Gezeigte ausprobieren und anschließend hier berichten

Frei wie ein Vogel


----------



## Eispickel (30. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Link, denn darüber bin ich hierauf gestoßen und das liegt mir doch deutlich mehr als das was Du hier vorgestellt hast  Aber beeindruckend isses schon  ... auch wenn es schon nen alter Hut is


----------



## schotti65 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ditt jabett doch schon beim EOFT u.a., is quasi nen alter Hut.


----------



## Will67 (30. Dezember 2010)

Schätzchen*, WWRMDS* - Was würde Reinhold Messner dazu sagen?

_"Das ist eine Banalisierung des Bergs!"
_
Andererseits plane ich, diesen Sommer mit 666 anderen Fahrern (Reini wird nicht dabei sein) das Rothorn, Lenzerheide abzufahren. Da bleibt vom Erfahrungsraum Berg, der unaufgeschlüsselten Wildnis, auch nicht mehr viel übrig. Also alles ein alter Hut!


----------



## tknauth (30. Dezember 2010)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link, denn darüber bin ich hierauf gestoßen und das liegt mir doch deutlich mehr als das was Du hier vorgestellt hast  Aber beeindruckend isses schon  ... auch wenn es schon nen alter Hut is




Geile 5 Minuten!

Guten Rutsch! Toni


----------



## JayPKay (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche allen nen guten Rutsch und ein Frohes neues Jahr!
Kommt gut rein...auf dass das nächste Jahr wieder reich an coolen Bike-Erlebnissen is.


----------



## mod31 (31. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch euch allen einen GUTEN RUTSCH ins Jahr 2011


----------



## cubation (31. Dezember 2010)

ja ähm... 

also schätzchen und alle anderen... 

kommt mir gut ins jahr zwanzigelf. Und wenn ich mein Knie wieder heile bekomme, wird sicher eine schöne Saison mit mehr Zeit für Renntermine  

Achso lasst das Knallzeug weg... die Stadt sieht schon schlimm genug aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Schätzchen,
dir und all den anderen "Verrückten" hier, ein GESUNDES NEUES JAHR 2011

Pitt


----------



## richard.a (1. Januar 2011)

Pittus schrieb:


> Hallo Schätzchen,
> dir und all den anderen "Verrückten" hier, ein GESUNDES NEUES JAHR 2011
> 
> Pitt




Och menno..... das wollte ich gerade schreiben. 

Aber so spar ich´s mir und kopier es einfach.....


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (1. Januar 2011)

Pittus schrieb:


> Hallo Schätzchen,
> dir und all den anderen "Verrückten" hier, ein GESUNDES NEUES JAHR 2011
> 
> Pitt



Ebenso, ebenso!!

So, Schätzchen (_*liebe Forumsmitglieder*_), was machen wir denn morgen....???

----> So n *Ründchen um Mittag rum* wär nicht schlecht: Kommt morgen jemand mit in die *Müggelz*? Könnt man ja auch rodeln... Oder so bei *Lichtenrade *und denn südlich schauen, ob iiirgendwas mit Reifen geht. 
Oder lieber mit den *Latten*? Denn müsst es allerdings schon bei *KW *sein.


----------



## PiratPilot (1. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr für euch! Mögen die Höhepunkte von 2010 die Tiefpunkte von 2011 werden! 



Eispickel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link, denn darüber bin ich hierauf gestoßen..


 Da habe ich auch gleich drauf geklickt, anstatt mir die bekloppten Batman-Typen anzusehen. Syrien....sieht gut aus. Da braucht man wahrscheinlich ne Menge Kettenöl.

PS: Morgen leider nix rad fahren. -> muss Schränke aufbauen.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. Januar 2011)

RAAM geht auch ohne Bike 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDT2shXijvE"]YouTube        - Google Demo Slam: Streetview Road Race[/nomedia]


----------



## Eispickel (5. Januar 2011)

Ach Schätzchen is das öde hier zur Zeit... keener sucht nen DJ oder schreibt mal was über dieses Mountainbiken und was man dabei alles für nen Unsinn machen kann... wird Zeit das ich auch mal wieder was schickes unternehme...


----------



## mr proper (5. Januar 2011)

Zur zeit is halt Hochsaisone auf andern Sportgeräten, lange Weile empfinde ich aber dabei nich

PS: Aber so langsam, allso gaaaanz langsam, kommt es mir auch wieder allso die Lust mal wieder ne Runde durch den Wald zu eiern.


----------



## Anto (5. Januar 2011)

Ist doch ganz klar, alle sind mit dem Löffelspiel beschäftigt!


----------



## axl65 (7. Januar 2011)

INHALT durch die Moderation auf Userwunsch gelöscht.

Was war los, axl65?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (7. Januar 2011)

Das mit Miezi find ich schlimm. Die "Kostenlos-Mentalität" scheint im Internet UND in Bölzke zu grassieren... - auch schlimm!


----------



## ttbitg (10. Januar 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14600175"]http://vimeo.com/14600175[/ame]

wann ist denn endlich wieder sommer?
und mein laptop ist auch noch kaputt. wieso ich? WIESO?
hat jemand vielleicht zufälligerweise was stimmungsaufhellendes?


----------



## axl65 (10. Januar 2011)

ttbitg schrieb:


> hat jemand vielleicht zufälligerweise was stimmungsaufhellendes?



Ob es Deine Stimmung aufhellt weiss ich nicht aber ich habe die Life Cycles Bluray DVD und werde mir die morgen nochmals,im kleinen Kreis,ansehen.

axl


----------



## ttbitg (10. Januar 2011)

na das hellt jawohl eher deine stimmung auf als meine. und jetzt erzähl mir noch, dass du die dvd auf deinem wunderschönen neuen laptop anschaust. 
die welt ist ungerecht. aber danke für den versuch. 

sonst vielleicht noch jmd was stimmungsaufhellendes? was *wirklich* stimmungsaufhellendes? vielleicht fotos von blühenden sonnenblumen, schmetterlingen und mountainbikern die an weizenfeldern vorbeihuschen?


----------



## Eispickel (10. Januar 2011)

°°


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (10. Januar 2011)

ich hab halt heute schon mit freundlicher unterstützung meines arbeitgebers das ganze forum durchgeguckt. zumindest den wichtigen teil. den berliner teil. und da waren auch viele schöne sachen dabei. aber mir ist immer noch kalt.
ich glaub gegen winterLaptopDepression hilft nur radfahren.


----------



## ttbitg (10. Januar 2011)

@NaitsirhC
ach du *******.
ich glaub das war ne überdosis. 
aber schön ist es trotzdem. danke.


----------



## Nill (11. Januar 2011)

Oder noch besser Radfahren !!! 
Just get out and Ride !!

Dazu mehr im Gwood Thread


----------



## vase2k (11. Januar 2011)

fahrradfahren macht bei dem wetter richtig spaß. hab das erste mal seit drei monaten wieder auf meinem gefährt gesessen und hab 10km lang die kalte luft in meine lunge sprießen lassen. 

wird zeit, dass ich wieder geregelte arbeitszeiten habe und öfter mit dem rad unterwegs sein kann.


----------



## zelar (11. Januar 2011)




----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Januar 2011)

Oder noch ein paar bewegte Bilder (aus 'Follow Me')
Könnt ich mir immer wieder angucken 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjVecRFH63o"]YouTube        - Killaflaw - Set me on Fire[/nomedia]


Einen schönen Tag

Edit: warum bettet er es nicht direkt ein?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. Januar 2011)

vase2k schrieb:


> fahrradfahren macht bei dem wetter richtig spaß.



Besonders gestern vormittag - wo einem selbst in der Stadt bei Sonnenschein die Smog-verseuchte Luft eigentlich wie warmer Frühlingswind vorkam... da kamen wirklich Frühlingsgefühle auf - herrlich war es...

Heute - grau in grau


----------



## Lennart (11. Januar 2011)

Argh, wenn ich dieses Roggenfeld schon sehe, brennen die Augen und ich freue mich gleich wieder über den Winter. 3°C und Wolken, dazu Eiskruste auf den Wegen is doch auch schön.


----------



## ttbitg (11. Januar 2011)

lieber ne schweißkruste als ne eiskruste


----------



## Boerge (11. Januar 2011)

ttbitg schrieb:


> wann ist denn endlich wieder sommer?
> und mein laptop ist auch noch kaputt. wieso ich? WIESO?
> hat jemand vielleicht zufälligerweise was stimmungsaufhellendes?



Ganz klarer Thread für den Schätchenthread!

1. 21.06.2011
2. Gott ist gross. Seine Wege sind unergründlich.
3. Keine Ahnung was bei dir so wirkt. Ich würd's entweder im Späti oder in der Hasenheide versuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (11. Januar 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> INHALT durch die Moderation auf Userwunsch gelöscht.
> 
> Was war los, axl65?



Ohne mich zu informieren ist nicht nur ein Bild aus meinem Beitrag
gelöscht worden,es ist auch wie von Geisterhand aus meinem
Fotoalbum verschwunden.
Alles oder Nichts!!! 

axl


----------



## Boerge (11. Januar 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ohne mich zu informieren ist nicht nur ein Bild aus meinem Beitrag
> gelöscht worden,es ist auch wie von Geisterhand aus meinem
> Fotoalbum verschwunden.
> Alles oder Nichts!!!
> ...



Was nicht der Moderation B/B anzulasten ist.

Anscheinend haben die Mods der Photoabteilung das mit Miezi als anstössig empfunden... - im Album gibt es anscheinend keine Benachrichtigungsfunktion für solch einen Fall.


----------



## checkb (11. Januar 2011)

> Moderation B/B



Wieso eigentlich B/B, richtig ist doch BuU 

Ick jehe Couchbiken.


----------



## axl65 (11. Januar 2011)

Boerge schrieb:


> Was nicht der Moderation B/B anzulasten ist.
> 
> Anscheinend haben die Mods der Photoabteilung das mit Miezi als anstössig empfunden... - im Album gibt es anscheinend keine Benachrichtigungsfunktion für solch einen Fall.



Was ich damit zur Kenntnis nehme.

axl


----------



## axl65 (11. Januar 2011)

Das Leben ist wahrlich kein Ponyhof!!!Klick

axl


----------



## machero (11. Januar 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Das Leben ist wahrlich kein Ponyhof!!!Klick
> 
> axl



deswegen immer mit Helm


----------



## richard.a (11. Januar 2011)

machero schrieb:


> deswegen immer mit Helm



...toll, der hätte den Radfahrer mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit auch nicht vor der Entauptung gerettet....


----------



## Illuminus (12. Januar 2011)

Aba bestimmt nen neck brace!!!!  
Werd mir zum schwucken unbedingt noch einen zulegen, sicher is sicher


----------



## ttbitg (12. Januar 2011)

ich hab auch noch was stimmungsaufhellendes gefunden (sogar ganz ohne fahrräder): nach 90 minuten "the big lebowski" waren alle sorgen wie weggeblasen. 
eigentlich sollte man den im winter einmal pro woche anschauen. das hält alles im gleichgewicht. und den apfel am tag kann man sich dann auch sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (12. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## PiratPilot (12. Januar 2011)

Deutscher Radler von sibirischer Kälte überrascht. Wer von euch war das eigentlich?


----------



## Will67 (12. Januar 2011)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> von sibirischer Kälte überrascht.



... immer mal wieder, das größte Mißverständnis in den deutsch-russischen Beziehungen.


----------



## Boerge (12. Januar 2011)

Will67 schrieb:


> ... immer mal wieder, das größte Mißverständnis in den deutsch-russischen Beziehungen.



History will teach us nothing...


----------



## Boerge (12. Januar 2011)

BTW: Ostberlin vor 1989: WestHam712 auf Youtube


----------



## Fabu82 (25. Januar 2011)

Nein eine Straßenbahn kann nicht einfach so wenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (25. Januar 2011)

Man, wie haben die den das geschafft?


----------



## Fabu82 (25. Januar 2011)

An der Stelle knallt es öfters,aber diesmal war ein Bus wohl stärker und hat die Bahn Vorn aus den Schienen gedrückt und das Heck ist noch ein Stück weiter auf den Gleisen gefahren bis es auch raussprang.Nach ca. 4Std haben sie die Bahn fast wieder in den Schienen,kann sich nur noch um 1-2 Std handeln.


----------



## Will67 (25. Januar 2011)

Schätzchen, habe ich eigentlich schon erzählt, dass ich letzte Woche auf die Fashion Week gezwungen wurde? Und in all dem Wahnsinn rette mich der Besuch des _velo couture_ Symposiums:  Urbanes  Radfahren und die dazu passende Bekleidung  .... Innovation und Style, Umwelt und Nachhaltigkeit für den individuellen Lebensstil! Zugegeben, die Schlagwörter sind nicht leicht ironiefrei zu ertragen. Aber mit dem Eloxieren der Kurbelschrauben des Fixies ist es längst nicht getan, da geht noch was. 

_*Pimp Your Bike ... and Your Ass Will Follow*_!

Und ich muss mal schauen ob meine hoffentlich bald eintreffenden handgefertigten Lederbikeschuhe von Quoc Pham im Katechismus der Coolness auftauchen. Und was für ein Fahrrad ich dafür eigentlich benötige? 

Also: Auf der nächsten Tour dann hoffentlich einige mehr in Knickerbockerhosen und Gummistiefeln mit Fellaplikationen.


----------



## SteffenZ (25. Januar 2011)

Schätzchen, weißt Du eigentlich wie mies eine üble Rüsselseuche, gepaart mit übermäßig führsorglicher Ehegemahlin ist???? Nein? 

Es führt zum Fahrverbot!!!!


----------



## mr proper (27. Januar 2011)

Will67 schrieb:


> Schätzchen, habe ich eigentlich schon erzählt, dass ich letzte Woche auf die Fashion Week gezwungen wurde? Und in all dem Wahnsinn rette mich der Besuch des _velo couture_ Symposiums:  Urbanes  Radfahren und die dazu passende Bekleidung  .... Innovation und Style, Umwelt und Nachhaltigkeit für den individuellen Lebensstil! Zugegeben, die Schlagwörter sind nicht leicht ironiefrei zu ertragen. Aber mit dem Eloxieren der Kurbelschrauben des Fixies ist es längst nicht getan, da geht noch was.
> 
> _*Pimp Your Bike ... and Your Ass Will Follow*_!
> 
> ...



"Style vor Funktion"

Rettet einen in so ziemlich jeder Lebenslage


----------



## axl65 (27. Januar 2011)

Ach Schätzelein,


Style???
Funktion???

Ab sofort ist *Schluss mit Lustig* !!!


----------



## Nill (27. Januar 2011)

Ach Schätzchen,

früher hieß es: Schei* auf Style, Maximum Airtime Baby.

Und heute ? Ich bitte um Antwort !!!




stand heute vor Stadler


----------



## kuka.berlin (27. Januar 2011)

Ach Schätzchen, das Bild/ und du verrät es doch selber schon ... der typische Stadler Kunde
Ich wundere mich nur,das der 'Kunde' das Teil in dieser Jahreszeit bewegt, sonnst gehts damit doch nur zur Eisdiele..


 Kuka


----------



## Pittus (27. Januar 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ach Schätzchen, das Bild/ und du verrät es doch selber schon ... der typische Stadler Kunde
> Ich wundere mich nur,das der 'Kunde' das Teil in dieser Jahreszeit bewegt, sonnst gehts damit doch nur zur Eisdiele..
> 
> 
> Kuka




Na na, ich war Vorgestern auch da 
und selbst unsern hochgeschätzten Moderator habe ich dort schon gesehen (er wird es aber nie zugeben)

Pitt


----------



## axl65 (28. Januar 2011)

Pittus schrieb:


> Na na, ich war Vorgestern auch da
> und selbst unsern hochgeschätzten Moderator habe ich dort schon gesehen (er wird es aber nie zugeben)
> 
> Pitt




Unser Moderator ist aus Fleisch und Blut???
Genau wie Du und Ich ???
Und er geht zu Stadler???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (31. Januar 2011)

*Sneak preview! 

Israel, Tel Aviv, Jerusalem, Negev, West Bank, Dead Sea, Red Sea, freaking flamingos in the desert, adventure, drama! More coming soon. ...*


----------



## gnafert (31. Januar 2011)

das läuft viel zu langsam!


----------



## Will67 (31. Januar 2011)

So besteht wenigstens die Chance mitzuzählen. 




Ich sollte einen Preis ausrufen! 

Wer sich ständig zwischen 2.40min und 2.55min verzählt, sollte trotzdem nicht aufgeben! *




Merke, Schätzchen: *Unabhängig davon, wie Du dich fühlst, solltest Du in jedem Fall stündlich eine Pause von 10 bis 15 Minuten einlegen. Sollten die Beschwerden auch dann nicht abklingen, achte auf die Signale deines Körpers und suche einen Arzt auf. Ansonsten könnten dauerhafte Schädigungen auftreten.


----------



## Boerge (31. Januar 2011)

Leider hat es auch bei mir nicht für einen epileptischen Anfall gereicht. 
Try harder!
(Aber ich habe ein wenig aus dem Gehörgang geblutet...) ;-)


----------



## Will67 (31. Januar 2011)

Siehste, Schätzchen! Als der Moderator im Bad der Unverwundbarkeit, im Fluss Styx, welcher  die Unterwelt  von der Oberwelt trennt, schwamm, hatte er seinen  MP3-Player auf. Die Ohren blieben unbenetzt. Dadurch kann er besiegt  werden.


----------



## Boerge (31. Januar 2011)

Mich mit dem göttlichen Sohn des Peleus zu vergleichen schmeichelt mir nicht und erzürnt nur die Götter!
Auch verlieren die Götter schnell die Geduld mit säumigen Sterblichen...


----------



## Will67 (31. Januar 2011)

*Duke Nukem Forever!*





... jaja, ich überlege mal was ich schreibe.


----------



## Boerge (31. Januar 2011)

*Duke Nukem Forever!*

Auf jeden!!!


----------



## sprotte (2. Februar 2011)

... sorry, wenn ich hier mal vom Thema abweiche.

Da es ja immer wieder vorkommt, dass sich Biker beim Treffen für irgendwelche Touren, um nur wenige Minuten verfehlen, weil sie keine Tel.-Nr. von anderen haben, schlage ich vor, eine Tel.-Liste, auf die nur vom Mod. zugelassene Biker Zugriff haben, hier im Forum zu deponieren. Das müsste technisch machbar sein und kann in verschiedenen Situationen sehr helfen. Vor einer Tour kann dann jeder vorher die Nummer vom jeweiligen Guide aus der Liste auf sein Handy drücken.

War ja nur mal ein Vorschlag, muss der Mod. entscheiden.

Für euch noch eine schöne und stressfreie Restwoche, viel Spaß beim Biken und viele liebe Grüße von sprotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (2. Februar 2011)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... sorry, wenn ich hier mal vom Thema abweiche.
> 
> Da es ja immer wieder vorkommt, dass sich Biker beim Treffen für irgendwelche Touren, um nur wenige Minuten verfehlen, weil sie keine Tel.-Nr. von anderen haben, schlage ich vor, eine Tel.-Liste, auf die nur vom Mod. zugelassene Biker Zugriff haben, hier im Forum zu deponieren. Das müsste technisch machbar sein und kann in verschiedenen Situationen sehr helfen. Vor einer Tour kann dann jeder vorher die Nummer vom jeweiligen Guide aus der Liste auf sein Handy drücken.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sprotte!

GENAU dafür gibt es die IGs!


----------



## sprotte (2. Februar 2011)

Boerge schrieb:


> Hallo Sprotte!
> 
> GENAU dafür gibt es die IGs!




*mal blöd nachgefragt*... und was bedeutet das nun genau ???   

Gibt es sowas schon und ich weiß davon nur noch nichts oder eröffnest du so eine Tel.-Nrn.-IG ???

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## Boerge (2. Februar 2011)

Hei Sprotte! Sorry für nicht erklärte Abkürzungen.
Ich meinte die Interessengemeinschaften. Jeder kann eine anlegen und die können "offen", also für jeden einsehbar und zugänglich sein oder nicht, dann "moderiert" der Ersteller der IG den Zugang.
Soweit klar?
Selber will ich da eher nicht ran, ich denke, dass das der n8ride-crew zugeordnet werden sollte.

Wo: Im Kontrollzentrum unter Interessengemeinschaften lassen sich ganz unten auf der Seite neue IGs erstellen.


----------



## sprotte (2. Februar 2011)

... vielen Dank Boerge für die Erklärung. 

Da ich ja nicht so der Computer-Freak bin, muss ich mich erst mal, wenn ich mal Zeit habe, mit der Materie beschäftigen. Vielleicht mache ich dann mal eine IG auf, oder ein anderer übernimmt die Sache schon eher. Wäre sinnvoll, denke ich.

Viele liebe Grüße von sprotte.


----------



## N8ride (2. Februar 2011)

Boerge schrieb:


> ... ich denke, dass das der n8ride-crew zugeordnet werden sollte.



Nein!
Die N8ride-Crew wird sich darum nicht kümmern.
Das sprengt einfach den Rahmen.
Manche wechseln ihre Nummern häufig,andere möchten nicht das ihre Nummern von Dem oder Dem gelesen werden können,da müsste man ja IGs in der IG aufmachen.
Wer Nummern tauschen möchte kann dies gerne per PN machen aber alles andere funktioniert in meinen Augen nicht.
Ich habe auch nicht alle Nummern und komme damit klar.
Und wenn es heißt:
Wir treffen uns um 8inderNacht am S-Bhf.Tegel(@Sorry Pittus),dann sollte jeder in der Lage sein selbst rauszufinden wo genau der Bhf.ist und wie lange er dorthin benötigt.Und wer zu spät kommt,den bestraft...!!!
Und sollte man sich informiert haben wo der Treffpunkt ist aber auf dem Weg dorthin hat man eine Panne,dann ist es eben so.Wie oft passiert sowas???Kaum.


N8ride


----------



## sprotte (2. Februar 2011)

... bin ich anderer Meinung. So ein Nummern-pool kann in vielen Fällen sehr hilfreich sein. Nicht jeder hat von jedem die Nummer im Handy. Viele kommen schon mit ihrem Händy ins Netz, da kann man dann schnell auf die Liste zugreifen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich viele sträuben werden, ihre Nummer dort einzutragen. Es kann ja jeden mal treffen, z.B. bei einer größeren Panne. Wenn jemand in meiner Nähe ein Problem mit seinem Rad hat und ich zu Hause bin, steht ihm meine Werkstatt gerne zur Verfügung. Aber wer hat schon meine Nummer ! 

Das aus unvorhergesehenen Gründen, oder nur wegen falscher Einschätzung, mal eine zeitliche Verzögerung eintritt, ist normal und sollte verziehen werden. Es wird sich wohl keiner schwer damit tun, 5 Minuten länger zu warten. Entscheident ist, dass man zusammen fährt und die Mühe wird damit belohnt.

Ich bin also dafür !

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (2. Februar 2011)

Hier gibt es nur einen Gedankenaustausch zu einem Problem, welches SPROTTE ansprach/hat. Und meine Meinung ist im Konjunktiv gehalten mit einem Lösungsansatz, den man diskutieren kann, ABER nicht muss.
Es war, aber das wird dir nicht entgangen sein, nur ein Vorschlag.

BTW: Da es so aussieht, als würde der User N8ride von mehreren Personen benutzt werden, sollte sich an Diskussionen unter dem persönlichen Nic beteiligt werden.
Wenn also N8ride "ich" schreibt, hat wohl jeder das recht zu wissen, wer sich dahinter eigentlich verbirgt.


----------



## axl65 (2. Februar 2011)

Boerge schrieb:


> Wenn also N8ride "ich" schreibt, hat wohl jeder das recht zu wissen, wer sich dahinter eigentlich verbirgt.



Damit bin ich gemeint.
Es war auch in keinster Weise abwertend oder brüskierend gemeint und ich habe dies auch durchaus nur als Vorschlag gesehen..
Da ich aber den N8ride Mod gebe in diesem Jahr und der N8ride direkt angesprochen wurde,bin ich schon der Meinung unter diesem Namen sprechen zu dürfen.
Aber ich kann natürlich meine Meinung auch unter meinem gebräuchlichen Account offerieren.

Die wichtigsten Nummern der Leute mit denen ich zusammen fahre,habe ich in meinem Handy.
Sollten alle Stricke reissen,mich am After der Welt die Pannenhexe erwischen,niemand meiner Kumpels erreichbar sein,so bleibt nichts anderes übrig als mir selbst zu helfen.Wozu ich durchaus in der Lage bin.

Ich bin auch gar kein Verfechter der Meinung
"ich gebe meine Handynummer nicht raus" aber ich möchte auch nicht das Jeder sie hat.

Was ich mitunter manchmal sehr witzig finde,viele kennen sich zwar hier unter den Accounts aber z.B. @Sprottes richtigen Namen wüsste ich nicht.
Bei Dir @Boerge, wüsste ich auch nur den Vornamen.

Um nochmal zum Kern der Sache zu kommen,egal wer die IG " Telefonliste Berlin/Brandenburg " eröffnet,
es wird auf keinen Fall der N8ride Mod machen und meine Nummer wird dort auch nicht erscheinen.


axl


----------



## Boerge (2. Februar 2011)

Da geht es mir nicht anders - auch ich würde meine Tel.-Nummer nicht hinterlegen.

Meinungen sind immer persönlich, deshalb weiss ich es zu schätzen, wenn die auch unter dem Nic vorgetragen wird.
Institutionalisierte Accounts wie z.B. N8ride oder auch n.ride sollten wirklich nur für Ankündigungen u.Ä. benutzt werden, nicht aber in Diskussionen, die bekanntlich ja manchmal auch persönlicher werden können.


----------



## axl65 (2. Februar 2011)

Boerge schrieb:


> Meinungen sind immer persönlich, deshalb weiss ich es zu schätzen, wenn die auch unter dem Nic vorgetragen wird.
> Institutionalisierte Accounts wie z.B. N8ride oder auch n.ride sollten wirklich nur für Ankündigungen u.Ä. benutzt werden, nicht aber in Diskussionen, die bekanntlich ja manchmal auch persönlicher werden können.



Da gebe ich Dir nach kurzem überlegen recht.

axl


----------



## JayPKay (4. Februar 2011)

Ach Schätzchen..
Verreisen könnte ja so schön sein.

...wenn da nich das Packen wär.


----------



## Will67 (4. Februar 2011)

Du packst das!


Und wir sehen uns im Auenland!


----------



## Boerge (4. Februar 2011)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Ach Schätzchen..
> Verreisen könnte ja so schön sein.
> 
> ...wenn da nich das Packen wär.



Alles Gute!

Wie schon am Dienstag beiläufig erwähnt: Wer schreibt, der bleibt.


----------



## PiratPilot (4. Februar 2011)

Zahnbürste und Kamera fehlen noch.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (4. Februar 2011)

Will67 schrieb:


> Du packst das!:



Hat das jetzt EP geschrieben??


----------



## Eispickel (4. Februar 2011)

Haste das auch gelesen Will? Wir sollen nur schreiben wie es war.... keine Fotos dieses Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (4. Februar 2011)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Haste das auch gelesen Will? Wir sollen nur schreiben wie es war.... keine Fotos dieses Mal



Das wäre ja schon mal mehr, als vom letzten Trip zu sehen/lesen war...



...ihr macht das schon


----------



## Will67 (4. Februar 2011)

Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe schon versucht, meine Motivationsprobleme mittels Erstellung von Motivationspostern zu bekämpfen!


----------



## Boerge (4. Februar 2011)

Eine sehr originelle und vor allem kreative Spielart der Prokrastenie, die du hier lebst, lieber Will67!


----------



## gnafert (4. Februar 2011)

top 5 maßnahmen gegen prokrastination: 
1.


----------



## Lennart (4. Februar 2011)

gnafert schrieb:


> top 5 maßnahmen gegen prokrastination:
> 1.


 Sehr geil.

_... haven't started to procrastinate yet_.


----------



## Anto (7. Februar 2011)

Schätzchen, magst du am 16.02. einen Gutschein einlösen?


----------



## cubation (11. Februar 2011)

gibts etwa nur n gutschein zum v-day ?


----------



## JayPKay (13. Februar 2011)

Ach Schaetzchen...
erst 9:00h morgens, und schon wieder fast 20 Grad.
Man hats schon nicht leicht. 

Jetz gehts in den Wakarewarewa Forest trails rocken. 

Ganz viele Gruesse an alle die jetz weit weg sind und mit denen es hier sicher nochmal doppelt so geil waer!

Suedhalbkugel rulez !!


----------



## Boerge (13. Februar 2011)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Ach Schaetzchen...
> erst 9:00h morgens, und schon wieder fast 20 Grad.
> Man hats schon nicht leicht.
> 
> ...



Bilderz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (14. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Eispickel (14. Februar 2011)

Dufte sagte man früher dazu ... oder? 

PS: in Beutel war ich doch schon mal ... wenn es davon nicht mehrere gibt dann musst Du im Land des Insektenzählers unterwegs gewesen sein...


----------



## Altglienicker (14. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## sandtreter (14. Februar 2011)

müsste der wegweiser in röddelin sein....


----------



## ollo (14. Februar 2011)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Neulich hier im Forum:
> Geil! Yeah! ... Bedenke: Mein Fully hat 100mm FW, Keine Bremse vorne 2,1er RaRa v/h, Habe keinen FullF... Oder soll ich lieber gleich mein Müsing mitnehmen und wir fahren 'ne gechillte Runde XC...
> ...



oh man was das Schätzchen so aushalten muß..................was fürn gelaber und so elend lang, ..............geht auch in 2 Sätzen, der eine hat eigentlich nur ein Kaputtes Fahrrad und keine Kohle für Equipment, während der andere nicht weiß ob er Männlein oder Weiblein ist und Mutti noch entscheidet was er Morgens anzieht.........


----------



## Anto (19. Februar 2011)

a never ending story... es geht weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (19. Februar 2011)

Anto schrieb:


> a never ending story... es geht weiter!



Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## Illuminus (19. Februar 2011)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> leider wird nur gegackert und kein Ei gelegt.


----------



## Eispickel (19. Februar 2011)

Machs gut Schätzchen...


----------



## Boerge (19. Februar 2011)

Viel Spass im Herbst!


----------



## mod31 (19. Februar 2011)

> Machs gut Schätzchen...


 
Ach ihr habts gut! JPK, EP und Will, VIEL SPASS am anderen Ende der Welt (freu mir jetzt schon uff den bilderabend)


----------



## PiratPilot (19. Februar 2011)

Guten Flug! Hauptsache, die Räder kommen auch heile mit euch an!


----------



## grege (22. Februar 2011)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Machs gut Schätzchen...


 
Aber was macht Ihr da eigentlich? Erst Wal-Massensterben, dann Erdbeben...

Ich hoffe, Ihr seid nicht betroffen. Und passt gut auf Euch auf. :zeigefinger:


----------



## checkb (22. Februar 2011)

> Aber was macht Ihr da eigentlich? Erst Wal-Massensterben, dann Erdbeben...
> 
> Ich hoffe, Ihr seid nicht betroffen. Und passt gut auf Euch auf. :zeigefinger:



Das dachte ich mir auch.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. Februar 2011)

Entwarnung zumindest von EP & Will, sie waren beide noch in HK und sind gerade losgeflogen Richtung Christchurch, wo JPK wartet - neue NEWS gibts, wenn sie da sind und JPK getroffen haben. Danke an Boerge wegen des Postings in FB, über welches wir die Info erhalten haben.


----------



## JayPKay (23. Februar 2011)

Mir gehts gut, war noch nich in Christchurch.

Allerdings ist jetz nat etwas durcheinander.
Werd denk ich heut abend in der Naehe sein und evtl morgen auf EP und Will treffen. Bin aber nicht an der vereinbarten Adresse anzutreffen (weil im Sperrgebiet  ) und

*hab keinen Kontakt!*
*Als wenn jemand ne Nummer, unter der die beiden grad erreichbar sind hat, bitte bitte schicken! *
*Waere quasi wichtig *

Und falls EP oder will das hier liest: werd morgen frueh warsch den Camper abholen koennen. Vllt sieht man sich ja einfach dort?! 

bis..denne..



sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Entwarnung zumindest von EP & Will, sie waren beide noch in HK und sind gerade losgeflogen Richtung Christchurch, wo JPK wartet - neue NEWS gibts, wenn sie da sind und JPK getroffen haben. Danke an Boerge wegen des Postings in FB, über welches wir die Info erhalten haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (23. Februar 2011)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Mir gehts gut, war noch nich in Christchurch.



Eine Nachricht die beruhigt!!!

axl


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (25. Februar 2011)

Flummy-Schätzchen, just for you!: [ame="http://vimeo.com/20132389"]Kyle & Logan Training for Olympics Doubles (GOLD MEDAL) ?? on Vimeo[/ame] (oder falls noch jemandem langweilig ist auf Arbeit......)


----------



## axl65 (25. Februar 2011)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Flummy-Schätzchen, just for you!oder falls noch jemandem langweilig ist auf Arbeit......)



Ach @Schneckchen,sehr gut!!!
Dieser Kollege hier ist ganz heiss auf solche Videos.Vielleicht ja 
Goldmedaille 2016/2020 ???
Oder wenigstens Mellowpark King oder ähnliches,na egal,ich befürchte
er hat seines Vaters Ehrgeiz geerbt.

axl


----------



## axl65 (25. Februar 2011)

Da es ja anscheinend sehr modern ist,zu allen Äusserungen 
hier im Forum seine Englisch Kenntnisse zu präsentieren,will ich mal
modern sein:

*Keep Smiling* 






axl


----------



## Boerge (26. Februar 2011)

Modern wäre Chinesisch, aber Englisch wird auch toleriert!

ByTheWay: Was machst du in meinem Wohnzimmer, und wo ist die Schrankwand hin? ​


----------



## maz4 (26. Februar 2011)

Boerge schrieb:


> Modern wäre Chinesisch, aber Englisch wird auch toleriert!
> 
> ByTheWay: Was machst du in meinem Wohnzimmer, und wo ist die Schrankwand hin? ​



Chinesisch hin oder her, Englisch, Chinglish what ever, 

die Schrankwand hab ich rausgeschmissen das Studio soll klar und deutlich sein !
(hoffentlich sind die Dielen fest genug!)

Gruß maz4


----------



## axl65 (26. Februar 2011)

Boerge schrieb:


> ByTheWay: Was machst du in meinem Wohnzimmer, und wo ist die Schrankwand hin? ​



Du machst noch Witze??? 
Also der Gerichtsvollzieher war not amused.
Nur weil es jetzt die 3.Zwangsräumung wegen Mietschulden bei Dir war,
bekommst Du von ihm keinen Rabatt und auch keine Paybackpunkte !!! 

axl


----------



## sprotte (26. Februar 2011)

@ Schnegge: ... dein Video ist schon sehr beeindruckend, was so alles möglich ist !!!   

Da wird mir immer wieder klar, was ich für ein Fahranfänger bin. 

Viele liebe Grüße von sprotte.


----------



## Lennart (26. Februar 2011)

Es ist noch viel mehr möglich.  

Nicht neu, aber immer noch mein Favorit: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube        - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (27. Februar 2011)

... unglaublich und faszinierend !!! 

Das ist doch glaube ich der Typ, der durch seine Videos auf YouTube von einem Regisseur entdeckt wurde und eine Stuntman-Rolle für einen Fahrradkurier in einem Hollywood-Film bekommen hat. 

Erstaunlich, dass seine Knochen offensichtlich immer wieder so gut zusammengewachsen sind, denn bis zu diesem Können war es sicherlich ein schwerer Weg.

Na denn, viel Erfolg beim Üben.

sprotte


----------



## maz4 (27. Februar 2011)

Lennart schrieb:


> Es ist noch viel mehr möglich.
> 
> Nicht neu, aber immer noch mein Favorit: YouTube        - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009


  wie schwer es ist die Aufmerksamkeit der Passanten auf sich zu ziehen merkt mann an diesem Video derart crass .

Nur an einer Stelle (am Schluss) wo er abzustürzen scheint bewegt sich ein Gruppe auf den Brückenabsschnitt zu wo Er hinuntergejumpt ist und schaut wohl mit offenen Mündern dem Gott nach


----------



## Lennart (27. Februar 2011)

Noch besser gefällt mir die Stelle am U-Bahn-Schacht (?), wo die Leute ungläubig runterschauen. Aber er fährt nicht zum ersten Mal in Edinburgh und sicher auch nicht immer allein. Gehört vllt. schon etwas zum "Stadtbild" und einige haben sich daran gewöhnt...


----------



## maz4 (27. Februar 2011)

stimmt jetz wo Du´s Schreibst !
Es gibt doch sogar viele Stellen an denen sich die Passanten staunent kurz oder lang verweilen


----------



## Utensil (28. Februar 2011)

da man hier ne nachricht geschrieben haben muss um ne pm zu schreiben sag ick ma... hallöchen popöchen!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (6. März 2011)

Na Schätzchen?! Mal wieder Bock auf ein Rennen!?:
http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/race_run/

Ich werd aber nicht teilnehmen, glaube, mein Lenker ist zu breit dafür.  Dafür nehm ich Dir aber den Hund vom Vorderrad weg und mach n geiles Foto von Deinem Zielsprung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini65 (6. März 2011)

Habe heute den Brigadier beim Geheimtraining für das Rennen beobachtet




Reini65


----------



## checkb (6. März 2011)

Da springt der Brigadier direkt in meine Spur vom Freitag.  Gibt es auch Bilder vom Vize und dem grossen Brückendrop? 

checker


----------



## Lennart (6. März 2011)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Na Schätzchen?! Mal wieder Bock auf ein Rennen!?:
> http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/race_run/
> 
> Ich werd aber nicht teilnehmen, glaube, mein Lenker ist zu breit dafür.  Dafür nehm ich Dir aber den Hund vom Vorderrad weg und mach n geiles Foto von Deinem Zielsprung!


Fetzt. =) Bis auf die Gaps oder wie diese nicht fertig gewordenen Streckenabschnitte heißen, da bekommt man aus der Perspektive ja fast nen Infarkt. Sieht verdammt knapp aus.


----------



## Anto (6. März 2011)

Lennart schrieb:


> ...da bekommt man aus der Perspektive ja fast nen Infarkt. Sieht verdammt knapp aus.



Lennart du Weichei, wird wohl wieder Zeit für`n Techniktraining bei mir!


----------



## Lennart (6. März 2011)

Anto schrieb:


> Lennart du Weichei, wird wohl wieder Zeit für`n Techniktraining bei mir!


Wie man rechtzeitig durch einen *möglicherweise wichtigen* Anruf abgelenkt wird?


----------



## gnafert (7. März 2011)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Na Schätzchen?! Mal wieder Bock auf ein Rennen!?:
> http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/race_run/
> 
> Ich werd aber nicht teilnehmen, glaube, mein Lenker ist zu breit dafür.  Dafür nehm ich Dir aber den Hund vom Vorderrad weg und mach n geiles Foto von Deinem Zielsprung!



wie er anfängt zu lachen, nachdem er den riesen drop macht und die menge im zujubelt. grossartig.


----------



## Nill (10. März 2011)

Puhhhh....... eine Haufen Arbeit, doch Schätzchen es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Reini65 (10. März 2011)

Sieht gut aus schön in Silber und passend zum Vorbau

Reini65


----------



## Fabu82 (10. März 2011)

@Nill,hast du das wackeln am Lenker wegbekommen?Und was war es?

Die KS sieht top aus!

Mfg Gordon


----------



## machero (14. März 2011)

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/p...-mit-dem-rad-die-treppe-hinunter/3948006.html

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. März 2011)

machero schrieb:


> http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/p...-mit-dem-rad-die-treppe-hinunter/3948006.html
> 
> Gute Besserung!



Das scheint in letzter Zeit modern zu sein, da mit dem Rad runterzufahren, war in zuletzt häufiger mal zu sehen. Nachdem ich es einmal mit dem Crosser probiert hatte, kann ich auch nur davon abraten. Ist ganz schön steil. Aber ich kann ja auch nicht besonders gut fahren.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (14. März 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Das scheint in letzter Zeit modern zu sein, da mit dem Rad runterzufahren, war in zuletzt häufiger mal zu sehen. Nachdem ich es einmal mit dem Crosser


 



mete schrieb:


> probiert hatte, kann ich auch nur davon abraten. Ist ganz schön steil. Aber ich kann ja auch nicht besonders gut fahren.


----------



## richard.a (14. März 2011)

Selbstüberschätzung endet zu 99% schmerzhaft....


----------



## Fabu82 (14. März 2011)

Schwere Kopfverletzungen lassen auf einen Helmlosen Ritt hindeuten.
War also keiner der Foren-Bekannten.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## mr proper (14. März 2011)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Schwere Kopfverletzungen lassen auf einen Helmlosen Ritt hindeuten.
> War also keiner der Foren-Bekannten.
> 
> Mfg Gordon


Ganz ehrlich is halt wie immer, es kann einen überal erwischen.
Mit irgend welchen Mutmaßunge, was Helm ecetera betrifft, genau wie über das Können sollte man sich zurück halten wenn man nich dabei war und auch wenn man es nich aus der gleichen Sicht sehen kann wie aus der des Betroffenen. Fahr dort auch jedes ma runter und naja, kommt halt immer darauf an, manche Tage knallt man da runter als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr(hab immer angst das man da mal an die Decke hüpft, und es einen auf diese Art Ausknockt), kann aber auch tock tock tock langsam runter rollern ohne Probleme auch so langsam das man auf der Treppe n Treckstand hin bekommt. Je nach Option is natürlich auch das Verletzungspotential höher. Steve Peat würde mich auslachen, meine Oma mich einweisen und enterben(warscheinlich würde der Artikelverfasser auch zu meiner Oma stehen). Dazu kommt noch das es einen hier und da erwischen kann, auf der Dh Strecke wie auf nem Forstweg, in beiden Fällen kann ich mich schwer verletzen oder gar nichts tun, Gück spielt eine große Rolle Erfahrung aber mindestens eine genau so wichtige, (z.b. lenker loslassen oder krampfhaft festhalten.....)
Finde Ferndiagnosen immer äußerst intolerant.


----------



## Fabu82 (14. März 2011)

> Finde Ferndiagnosen immer äußerst intolerant.


Hmm...was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Sei es wie es wolle,dem Geschädigtem wird es nicht helfen,deshalb wünschen wir ihm einfach das Beste!

Mfg Gordon


----------



## mr proper (14. März 2011)

Nüscht, binn irgend wie beim schreiben n bischen aus meinem eigenen Fokus gerutscht
Egal du sagst das richtige Gute Besserung!


----------



## Lennart (14. März 2011)

In der Presse ist wieder von "_grenzenlosem Leichtsinn_" die Rede, wenn jemand "mit seinem _Mountainbike_" eine Treppe runterfährt.  Supergefährlich...
Ob derjenige sich verschätzt hat oder vllt. sogar Materialschaden zu dem Sturz beigetragen hat, ist nicht relevant. Hauptsache die Öffentlichkeit hat den "Beweis", dass Treppen befahren lebensmüde ist.

Falls derjenige (Konjunktiv!) keinen Helm getragen haben sollte, wär das natürlich reichlich blöd gewesen, den kann man auch ohne Treppen hin und wieder gebrauchen (an die eigene Stirn fass).


----------



## axl65 (16. März 2011)

Schätzelein,

Berlin ist nicht nur das Zentrum der Macht,
der Mittelpunkt auf dem deutschen Globus,
garantiert AKW frei und hat eine U-Bahnlinie auf der man,
trotzdem diese nur zwischen 2 Stationen pendelt,
ein Kurzstreckenticket lösen muss.
Berlin hat auch:Klick !!! 

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffle (16. März 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> ...garantiert AKW frei ...




nicht ganz...

aber der ist sicher Sicher.


----------



## axl65 (16. März 2011)

steffle schrieb:


> nicht ganz...
> 
> aber der ist sicher Sicher.



Was ja wiederum beweist das Berlin einfach was besonderes ist,hier
gibt es nichts was es nicht gibt!!!

axl


----------



## axl65 (16. März 2011)

Herrlich!!!

Nobelpreisträger für Medizin, Drauzio Varella, Brasil/Onkologe:

"_In der heutigen Welt wird fünfmal mehr in Medikamente für die männliche Potenz und
Silikon für Frauen investiert, als für die Heilung von Alzheimer-Patienten.
Daraus folgernd haben wir in ein paar Jahren alte Frauen mit großen Titten
und alte Männer mit hartem Penis, aber keiner von denen kann sich erinnern, wozu das gut ist ._

axl


----------



## axl65 (17. März 2011)

Zwerge wachsen nicht aber sie werden älter!!!

axl


----------



## Grobi80 (17. März 2011)

Nase und Ohren hören beim Menschen nie auf zu Wachsen deswegen wirken 
sie bei kleinen Menschen immer größer......


----------



## Holstenpils1 (17. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandtreter (17. März 2011)

mag sein dass sie bei kleinen menschen größer wirken...aber nicht deshalb...deshalb wirken sie bei *älteren menschen* größer

edit: bin ich ein klug*******r


----------



## ollo (18. März 2011)

mr proper schrieb:


> Nüscht, binn irgend wie beim schreiben n bischen aus meinem eigenen Fokus gerutscht
> .....!



was wiederum heißt wer im Fokus schreibt rutscht raus, wäre Dir bei nem Polo nicht passiert


----------



## Nill (19. März 2011)

Endlich ist es soweit !!! Meine Lady wird zum Freireiter 

Und mein "Projekt" hat ein Ende gefunden  3 Wochen hat es gedauert.
Schätzchen ick hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## axl65 (19. März 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Endlich ist es soweit !!! Meine Lady wird zum Freireiter
> 
> Und mein "Projekt" hat ein Ende gefunden  3 Wochen hat es gedauert.
> Schätzchen ick hoffe es gefällt.



Nur weil Du die Friedenstaube auf dem Rahmen hast und den gleichen Lenker wie der Brigadier,kommst Du nicht automatisch in die Jugendbrigade65 !!!

axl


----------



## Fabu82 (22. März 2011)

Schätzchen,wo bekomme ich auf die schnelle eine Torte her wo eine Drahtesel-Deko drauf ist?Für einen Bike-Verrückten Bekannten der die 30. erreicht.
Bis Samstag müsste ich sowas haben  .

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Mfg Gordon


----------



## Nill (22. März 2011)

Ich hab da eine SEHR GUTE IDEE !!!! Bis Samstag sollte hinkommen. Näheres per PN


----------



## rahu (22. März 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Schätzelein,
> 
> Berlin ist nicht nur das Zentrum der Macht,
> der Mittelpunkt auf dem deutschen Globus,
> ...



... er hat ZAPF gesagt 

Gruß um´s Eck


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (30. März 2011)

Schätzchen, was ist denn im Treptower Park/Plänterwald los? Erst hacken die Bäume und Sträucher beim Bahnhof weg und flügen die Erde um.  Und dann sind die Pfade im Plänterwald mit Ästen, Ästen, Ästen blockiert (keine Ahnung, wie lange das schon so ist). Teilweise fast n Bohlensteg, fährt sich aber total k****. Da hat sich jemand echt Arbeit gemacht. 
Organisch gewachsene Trails nicht mehr erwünscht?


----------



## Deleted 34331 (30. März 2011)

Na dann schau mal in den Grunewald. Flächendeckend mit schweren Maschinen bearbeitet und die Viecher, die noch etwas müde im Boden waren, platt gemacht.


----------



## Fabu82 (30. März 2011)

In den Müggelz sieht es nicht besser aus. 

Mfg Gordon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten reincke (31. März 2011)

dann sollte man doch einfach die organisch gewachsenen Wurzelaufbruchtrails nehmen........( vulgo Radwege)
--Ironie aus--

Vermutlich will man die Biker auf die größeren Wege zwingen.


----------



## the K. (1. April 2011)

..die größeren Wege sind dann spätestens nach dem Abtransport des Holzes auch hochintersessantes Trainingsgelände für Ballanceübungen, Treibsandfahrten, Schlammdurchquerungen, auch für die Nerven und so..

eigentlich sollst Du als Biker ganich in' Wald fahren, könnte man manchmal denken. 
aber das legt sich wieder. denn wenn da einmal Holzeinschlag betrieben wurde, dauerts ne Weile, bis die wieder kommen. bis dahin kannst Du vielleicht die eine oder andere Rückegasse als Trail benutzen?

manchmal siehts im Wald einfach nur viel schlimmer aus, als es ist. 

Kopf hoch!!


----------



## axl65 (7. April 2011)

Cool 

axl


----------



## Lennart (7. April 2011)

> Die 75-Jährige buddelte zur Aufbesserung ihrer schmalen Rente[...]





> [...]droht nun eine Strafe von bis zu drei    Jahren Haft.


Sehr cool.


----------



## axl65 (7. April 2011)

Lennart schrieb:


> Sehr cool.



ich möchte mich für meinen eintrag bei dir entschuldigen.
ich bin ein schlechter mensch!!!
ich bin ein schlechter mensch!!!
ich bin ein schlechter mensch!!!
ich bin ein schlechter mensch!!!
ich bin ein schlechter mensch!!!
ich bin ein schlechter mensch!!!
ich bin ein schlechter mensch!!!
ich bin ein schlechter mensch!!!
ich bin ein schlechter mensch!!!
ich bin ein schlechter mensch!!!

axl


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2011)

XC Eber Jäger schrieb:


> Na dann schau mal in den Grunewald. Flächendeckend mit schweren Maschinen bearbeitet und die Viecher, die noch etwas müde im Boden waren, platt gemacht.



Noch dazu stehen die Fahrzeuge der Waldarbeiter oder was auch immer mitten auf den Wegen. Klar, sie müssen irgendwo stehen. Aber dann doch bitte am Rand und nicht so, dass man vorbeischieben muss.


----------



## Nill (7. April 2011)

as ich heute im Grunewald erlebt habe:

Da stand ich als so ca. um 12 Uhr am Schmetterlingplatz und beobachte ca. 1 min wie so ein Perverser sich durch die Hose an den Schwanz packt. 

Zuerst dachte ich: He, ok vllt. juckt es ja. Aber nach dem er dabei Joggerinne und andere Mitmenschen näher und ganz genau betrachtete. Es waren kleine Kinder auf dem Schmetterlingplatz.

Dachte ich mit der Wickser !! Und brüllte über den ganzen Platz das er sich doch gefälligst Zuhause einen Runterholen solle. UNd beschrieb ihn danach ganz genau, so dass jeder auf dem Platz wusste wen ich angesprochen hatte.

Ich kann euch sagen so schnell wie der weg und rot war, sieht man das nicht alle Tage. Der dachte wohl keiner Spricht ihn darauf an !!! Der Wickser, wie kann der sich erlauben vor den Kleinen Kindern sich einen runter zu holen ! BOHH, da wäre mein temperament beinahe mit mir duch gegangen und ich hätte den grün und blau geschlagen !! --> aber da kam meine Besonnenheit wieder durch, DENN --> NICHT VOR DEN KINDERN 

Gruß  Nill


----------



## PiratPilot (7. April 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Ich kann euch sagen so schnell wie der weg und rot war, sieht man das nicht alle Tage.


Ist er auf einem Motorrad geflüchtet? Da hat mich heute einer am Ende der Krone mit mindestens 150 Sachen überholt. An der Spinnerbrücke parkte er dann. Ich habe kurz überlegt, seine Mühle umzuschmeißen, aber dann wartet der morgen mit seinen Bandido-Kumpels auf mich....  
Ich kann diese Organspender nur schwer ertragen.


----------



## meesta (16. April 2011)

Kieckt mal hier werden die meisten hier sowieso wissen aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (18. April 2011)

Spylamp Bicycle GPS Tracker



Covert bicycle tracker disguised as a functioning tail light
Easy to install. Fits any bicycle
Recharge once per year
Vibration Sensor. Works worldwide
Mit Google Maps auf Diebes-Spuren


----------



## Horsedriver (18. April 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> as ich heute im Grunewald erlebt habe:
> 
> Da stand ich als so ca. um 12 Uhr am Schmetterlingplatz und beobachte ca. 1 min wie so ein Perverser sich durch die Hose an den Schwanz packt.
> 
> ...




...rechts vom Schmetterlingsplatz bis hinter dem FKK Klub ist ja auch das sogenannte "Schwulenwäldchen" vom Grunewald. Da sieht man auch noch ganz andere Dinge...aber das ist seit über 50 Jahren bekannt...

Horsedriver


----------



## the K. (18. April 2011)

*G*ay-*WOOD oder wat??*


----------



## Nill (18. April 2011)

Horsedriver schrieb:


> ...rechts vom Schmetterlingsplatz bis hinter dem FKK Klub ist ja auch das sogenannte "Schwulenwäldchen" vom Grunewald. Da sieht man auch noch ganz andere Dinge...aber das ist seit über 50 Jahren bekannt...
> 
> Horsedriver


 
Das weiß man ja. Sollen sie doch machen.
Ich sag mal das stört ja auch Nachts niemanden, aber sich auf der Freifläche beim Parkplatz einen runterzuholen ist nicht ok, vor allem wenn da kleinen Kinder spielen. 

Und ich werde nächstesmal nicht so gelassen reagieren. OVER AND OUT


----------



## the K. (19. April 2011)

..wir gehen mal einfach davon aus, dass das der Gay-Wood nix mit dem Onanieren vor Kleinkindern zu tun hat. 
Schwul sein und Kinderschänder ist ja mal nicht das gleiche. Haben zwar die Gemeinsamkeit, dass mir und den meisten Forumsmitgliedern da die einschlägigen Erfahrungen fehlen, aber das wars dann auch schon. 

Man kann doch nich einfach sagen, dass alle Kinderschänder gleich schwul sind. Hä? Wie?. Neee. Ich wollte eigentlich sagen, wir politisch korrekten MTB'lers unterstellen männerliebenden Männern nicht, dass sie dieses auch mit Kindern tun. Oder?!

Schönen Frühling Euch allen.


----------



## Nill (19. April 2011)

Das wird mein letzter Beitrag zu dem Thema:



the K. schrieb:


> ..wir gehen mal einfach davon aus, dass das der Gay-Wood nix mit dem Onanieren vor Kleinkindern zu tun hat..


 --> Sorry, aber so geschehen 



the K. schrieb:


> Schwul sein und Kinderschänder ist ja mal nicht das gleiche. .


--> hat auch niemand gesagt ?! Oder kann ich nicht lesen ?!



the K. schrieb:


> Schönen Frühling Euch allen.


--> wünsch ich euch auch !

Aber eines geht nicht!--> sich vor einem Dreijährigen einen runter zuholen, sei es das man dabei an einen Mann oder ein Frau denkt. In mein Augen macht man so etwas nicht, 
@The K.: belehre mich bitte eines besseren wenn ich mich da irre ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (19. April 2011)

Mich törnt das Zurschaustellen des eigenen Körpers und der eigenen Sexualität in der Öffentlichkeit grundsätzlich ab. Seien es nun die Lederschwulen, knutschende Heteropärchen oder eben gerade auch nackte Männer (oder Frauen) im Wald oder am Strand. Nun leben wir aber in einer Gesellschaft, in der das üblich ist und so muss ich das wohl einfach zu ignorieren versuchen. Solange damit keine Übergriffe verbunden sind! Diese Grenze ist mit der beschriebenen Form des Exhibitionismus deutlich überschritten und kann nicht hingenommen werden.


----------



## the K. (19. April 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> @The K.: belehre mich bitte eines besseren wenn ich mich da irre ?!


sorry Nil, Deiner Bitte kann ich nich nachkommen, da Du Dich nich irrst.
Und dass kurz nach der Spielplatzgeschichte der Bogen zum "Schwulenwäldchen" gespannt wurde, ist weiter oben nachzulesen. Das warst Du aber nich Nil. Und ich werd auch Horsedriver nich unterstellen, dass er das gleichsetzt, er hat es aber da so in diesem Zusammenhang erwähnt.. 
(Meine Flasche mit dem Moralin darin ist auch eh gerade alle. Meine Absicht war es nich, mit bösem Blick mit nem Zeigefinger auf irgendwen zu zeigen.)
K.


----------



## Horsedriver (19. April 2011)

the K. schrieb:


> sorry Nil, Deiner Bitte kann ich nich nachkommen, da Du Dich nich irrst.
> Und dass kurz nach der Spielplatzgeschichte der Bogen zum "Schwulenwäldchen" gespannt wurde, ist weiter oben nachzulesen. Das warst Du aber nich Nil. Und ich werd auch Horsedriver nich unterstellen, dass er das gleichsetzt, er hat es aber da so in diesem Zusammenhang erwähnt..
> (Meine Flasche mit dem Moralin darin ist auch eh gerade alle. Meine Absicht war es nich, mit bösem Blick mit nem Zeigefinger auf irgendwen zu zeigen.)
> K.



Hi, nein das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Es ist aber oft in dieser Gegend zu sehen, wie 2-3 Jungs miteinander Poppen und andere zuschauen und genau das tun, was Nil beschrieb und das meist total "Gedankenlos" gegenüber der restlichen "Umwelt".
Ich toleriere das auch nicht, wenn sich jemand, egal ob vor Kindern oder Erwachsenen, entblößt und wer was für Handlungen ausübt. Habe auch kein Problem mit der Szene, nur es sollte alles im Rahmen sein und an Orten
wo das "Normalvolk" nicht unbedingt anzutreffen ist..

(Damit sollte es jetzt aber belassen sein, wollte nicht den Eindruck erwecken, das ich das für Gut heiße)

Horsedriver


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. April 2011)

Hi,

Hat jemand kurzfristig eine 30,9mm ~400mm Sattelstütze über, die er mal übergangsweise für eine Woche entleihen kann?

 Kuka


----------



## Fabu82 (24. April 2011)

Ich hätte eine 30,9 Truvativ Stütze!
Ich bin gleich in Mahlsdorf und könnte sie mitnehmen.
Bin mir aber nich 100% sicher ob die 400mm lang ist,muss ich noch schauen.

Hast PN.


Mfg Gordon


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. April 2011)

Vielen Dank!

 Kuka


----------



## Runterrauf (24. April 2011)

Schätzchen, weist du`s ? - Was ist das? 

1. Ein Copy and Paste- Photoshopkurs an der Volkshochschule?
2. einfach nur ein lausiger Läusekamm? oder
3. Eine Fahrt durch das Rabuntzelgebirge? Na?​


----------



## Anto (24. April 2011)

Bestimmt die Sonntagsradtour mit den Kindern


----------



## nullstein (25. April 2011)

Eine Fouriertransformation zu geringer Ordnung des Sägezahnimpulses?


----------



## PiratPilot (26. April 2011)

Das sind Bodenwellen, verursacht durch den frostigen Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (26. April 2011)

Der frostige Winter von 100.000 v.u.Z. bis 10.000 v.u.Z., wer erinnert sich nicht daran.


----------



## steffle (26. April 2011)

11 mal Bier aus´m Keller geholt.


----------



## Runterrauf (26. April 2011)

wird immer besser


----------



## Altglienicker (26. April 2011)

.


----------



## PiratPilot (6. Mai 2011)

Einmal volles Rohr Gardasee! Fast so gut wie die Umgebung von Berlin.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (6. Mai 2011)

Morgen ist Sonnabend und über 20° und Sonne satt - könnte man ja glatt zusammen Rad fahren gehen..... 
 Fährt denn keener?


----------



## the K. (6. Mai 2011)

..doch. Minnestenz eener is mojen unnerwecks. Ick gloob aba, dat da no mäa mit Bike losschwucken wärn. Ick bin für Dich uff jeden Fall sicherlich zu weit weg, wat Tourstart anjeht. Und wie ick Dir so einschätze, is 35-40km allmountainieren nicht gerade das, was Du so suchst (vor allem zu kurz..)? 
Drück Dir aber die Däumelinge bei der weiteren Toursuche! Und wenn im gesammten Berliner Umland kein einziger weiter will, denn mußte eben doch alleene fahn, oder in' Barnim kommen .. (denn könnte ich meine Standardrunde auch aufblähen zu einer durchaus akzeptablen Tagestour. Denn muß ich das aber auch bis heute um 14:00 schon wissen)

Gruß !!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (6. Mai 2011)

Aufblähen brauchste nicht, die Kilometer hin und zurück würden mir reichen.  Keine AHnung, ob ich es bis Finowfurt schaffe bzw. pünktlich schaffe. Würde n Treffpunkt etwas südlicher auch in Frage kommen? Bzw. wann willstn los?


----------



## To-To (6. Mai 2011)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen morgen eine etwas ausgedehnte runde zu drehen....hab aber keine plan -wohin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (6. Mai 2011)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Aufblähen brauchste nicht, die Kilometer hin und zurück würden mir reichen.  Keine AHnung, ob ich es bis Finowfurt schaffe bzw. pünktlich schaffe. Würde n Treffpunkt etwas südlicher auch in Frage kommen? Bzw. wann willstn los?


 
Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass ich Dich am Bahnhof Eberswalde abhole, oder dass der Tourstart auf Bahnhof Wandlitz (noch ABC-Ticket) gelegt wird - denn jeweils so irgendwie was gegen 10 rum und vorher mit'e Bahn fahn.
Bei Deiner Anreise per Rad (ganz schöner Ritt!!), würd ich sagen Start in Finowfurt gegen 13:nochwas (denn kriegste meine Adresse+Tel. per PM wegen meinem Warten und Deinem Kurz-ma-frisch-Machen?!).

k.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (6. Mai 2011)

ich komm mit Rad, so oder so 

*10:15 Uhr Rüdnitz Bahnhof?*
Eberswaldi oder Wandlitz meinetwegen auch, dann aber erst so 11 Uhr. 





the K. schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass ich Dich am Bahnhof Eberswalde abhole, oder dass der Tourstart auf Bahnhof Wandlitz (noch ABC-Ticket) gelegt wird - denn jeweils so irgendwie was gegen 10 rum und vorher mit'e Bahn fahn.
> Bei Deiner Anreise per Rad (ganz schöner Ritt!!), würd ich sagen Start in Finowfurt gegen 13:nochwas (denn kriegste meine Adresse+Tel. per PM wegen meinem Warten und Deinem Kurz-ma-frisch-Machen?!).
> 
> k.


----------



## the K. (6. Mai 2011)

Rüdnitz ist rein tourentechnisch etwas ungünstiger als Wandlitz. 
Laut DB.de kann man von Berlin kommend 10:45 am Bahnhof Wandlitz (nicht Wandlitz-See!!) sein. Zu der Zeit bin ich denn auch am Start.

Tour geht dann Wandlitz/Liepnitzsee/Hellsee/Feierabendrunde/Liepnitzsee/Wandlitz

Falls da was zwischen kommt, sagst Du mir bitte per SMS/Anruf Bescheid (Du hattest dazu eine PM)?! Ich mach jetz nämlich Feierabend und hab privat z.Z. keinen Zugang zum Netz..

Bis morgen.
Ich erkenn Dich. Und ich bin dann der Typ mit dem Canyon-Fulli mit kein Helm auf (freu mir schon auf die Diskusionen deswegen..)

Gruß!!


----------



## Deleted 34331 (16. Mai 2011)

Schätzchen, nun hab Dich nicht so. Der EJ fährt doch auch E10


----------



## axl65 (19. Mai 2011)

Ohne Helm,ohne uns !!!

Klick

axl


----------



## sandtreter (19. Mai 2011)

so ernst es auch ist...ich kann nicht anders...da war wohl wer noch im meister-siegesfeierrausch....ob bus oder redakteur weiß ich nicht " Ein 40-jähriger Radler stieß in Schöneberg gegen 15.40 Uhr beim  Abbiegen von der Kleiststraße in die Lietzenburger Straße mit einem  BVB-Bus der Linie M 46 zusammen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (23. Mai 2011)

Schätzchen, wie taliban bist Du auf der nach oben offenen "Ohne Helm, ohne uns!"-Skala?

The Ribcap is a woollen hat or beanie with sewn-in lightweight StructUre  impact responsive protectors. It offers you all the advantages of a  normal hat, cap or beanie and can at the same time protect you against  bumps, bruises, grazes, etc...  

*MERKE:*_ Ribcap is currently subject to an application for a completely new "soft head protection" category in European CE safety rankings._


----------



## Lennart (23. Mai 2011)

Die Idee ist nicht verkehrt. Aber abgesehen von dem Eindruck, dass in der Beschreibung dreimal das Gleiche steht, sehen die Protektor-Elemente weder ausreichend dick (Wandstärke) aus, noch scheint die lustige Mütze irgendwie (am Kopf) fixiert zu sein.

Zu der Frage_ "wie taliban"_: ich glaub Osama hätte auch so ein Hut nicht vor ernsten Kopfverletzungen bewahrt.


----------



## Will67 (23. Mai 2011)

_taliban_ hat natürlich in diesem Fall nichts mit Osama zu tun, sondern ist ein Gradmesser der Verbissenheit und Prinzipienfestigkeit (wie falsch uns diese Prinzipien auch immer erscheinen mögen) und ich rede mich mit meinen Vergleichen um Kopf und Kragen


----------



## schotti65 (23. Mai 2011)

Sag doch einfach "Ok, ich bin ein Taliban"


----------



## Lennart (23. Mai 2011)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach "Ok, ich bin ein Taliban"


 Wirklich gut!


----------



## Will67 (23. Mai 2011)

Achwas, in Sachen Helmpflicht bin ich eher Nadschibullahist.


----------



## the K. (24. Mai 2011)

..(sehr geil!!) ich frag mich irgendwie, welche Stufe der Verbissenheit dann die nächsthöchste nach _taliban_ ist. Wahrscheinlich _george _oder so.

Zum Helm zurück: ich fahr seit 1982 ohne Helm; seit 1987 sogar  verletzungsfrei, was den Kopf angeht. Bin hier auf'm Dorf aufgewachsen und dementsprechend schon immer im Gelände gefahren - ich kenn meine Grenzen. Und ich bin nicht dem Berliner Stadtverkehr ausgesetzt - der wäre ein guter Grund für'n Helm. 
Für den geplanten Ausritt in die echten Berge mit überall Steine ist ohnehin ein vorheriger Helmkauf selbstauferlegte Bedingung. 
Und wenn jemand zu einer Tour einlädt, kann er vorher auch eine Helmpflicht ausrufen, wenn er will. Das versteh ich sogar; hätte auch keinen Bock, mich um irgendson' Typen zu kümmern, der sich auf "meiner Tour" ohne Kontrolle und ohne Helm im Wald den Schädel aufhaut. 

Der nachgesetzte Hinweis "ohne Helm ohne uns" wirkt aber tatsache irgendwie elitär aufgesetzt; 
is aber locker verzeilich - zumal ich ja weiß: *ÄTSCH!!! Geile Tour verpaßt!* (manchmal steht man sich einfach selbst im Weg) Und da meine so geliebte Feierabendrunde nicht mehr fahrbar ist, weil sich die Jäger verschworen und fast alle Trails mit Nägeln gespickt haben, ist Tour vom 7.5. in der Art auch nicht wiederholbar. Und die nette Leute von diesem Tag waren die letzten die sie so gesehen haben..

Also;
happy new Trails!
k.


----------



## twobeers (24. Mai 2011)

Wo sind im Berliner Umland Nägel auf Trails?

Twobeers


----------



## the K. (24. Mai 2011)

..im größeren Umfeld Sophienstätd, Prenden, Biesenthal. Da es sich aber um nicht ausgeschilderte, nur waschlappenbreite Wege handelt, kennt die kaum einer. Wahrscheinlich hätte sie auch gleich gar keiner gekannt, hätte ich die nich eingefahren und frei gehalten. 
Also steht's wohl eisenhart rechtlich gesehen irgendwie ausgeglichen: ich hab irgendwie unrechtmäßigerweise Wege angelgt, die haben sie nun unrechtmäßig versaut.


----------



## sprotte (29. Mai 2011)

... so, endlich alles zusammen und auch mal Zeit gehabt. Mit dem Teil schwebe ich wie auf Wolken, bin sehr zufrieden und an die Optik gewöhne ich mich auch noch.





Vielleicht komme ich ja damit besser hinter euch her. 

Bei Interesse, mehr Fotos und Details hier. 

Einen schönen Wochenstart und liebe Grüße, sprotte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lennart (29. Mai 2011)

Hossa! Bis auf die Carbonkurbel (+ silberne Blätter) und den komischen unteren Steuerrohrbereich siehts doch super aus (okay, Drehgriffe wärn auch nicht meins).


----------



## Eispickel (29. Mai 2011)

@Lennart: über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntermaßen streiten... die Optik is letztendlich eh zweitrangig, Spaß soll das neue Bike machen und ob die Kurbel aus Carbon oder Stahl is is meiner Meinung nach sowas von Schnuppe... (so lange Sprotte damit glücklich is) 

Ich kenne btw keinen Menschen der sich mehr Gedanken über sein zukünftiges Bike gemacht hat als Sprotte. Von daher freut es mich um so mehr, dass es endlich geschafft is ... Daher kann ich nur sagen: (ohne Einschränkungen) Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt von mir


----------



## Lennart (29. Mai 2011)

Genau das meinte ich, wirklich sehr stimmig aufgebaut. Die angesprochenen Punkte hätte _ich_ anders verbaut, alles andere scheint sehr tauglich (und eben auch nach meinem Geschmack). Die Syntace Teile (speziell der 60er Superforce + breiter Lenker), Steckachsen, ZTR Felgen. Der Rahmen sowieso (deutsche Fertigung? Maßrahmen?) und auch noch schwarz eloxiert. Passt eben (fast) alles, denke du wirst damit mächtig Spaß haben.


----------



## Reini65 (29. Mai 2011)

Willkommen im Kreis der 29er Fahrer.Sehr gute Wahl

Reini


----------



## sprotte (30. Mai 2011)

... vielen Dank für Lob und Kritik. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ja, es fährt sich richtig gut, nur bergauf, wenn es richtig steil wird,  kommt es sehr leicht vo. hoch. Liegt sicherlich an der Rahmengeometrie.

Die silbernen Kettenblätter musste ich nehmen, weil es diese Abmaße in  schwarz sehr schwer gibt. Habe ich vor, demnächst noch zu ändern,  gefällt mir auch nicht. 

Die Carbonkurbeln hatte ich noch rumliegen und damit ist der gesamte vordere Antrieb nur 700 gr. schwer.

Da die Gabel unbedingt schwarz sein sollte, musste ich auch tapered nehmen. Es gibt doch heute fast nur noch weiße Gabeln. 

Na und Gripshifter sind ja bei mir sowieso Standard.

Für euch noch einen schönen und stressfreien Tag, vielleicht bis bald auf einer der nächsten Touren und liebe Grüße von sprotte.


----------



## twobeers (30. Mai 2011)

Mensch Sprotte, was wird aus den silberpolierten Teilen, die mal Dein Markenzeichen waren?

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!

Twobeers


----------



## Fabu82 (30. Mai 2011)

@Sprotte,hat *Specialites TA* kein schwarzen KB für dich?

Gruß Gordon


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (30. Mai 2011)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... so, endlich alles zusammen



ENDLICH!! 
JAWOLL! GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## sprotte (30. Mai 2011)

... vielen Dank Gordon, ist aber auch nicht dabei. Stronglight produziert diese Kettenblätter 36 Z/94 mm/ 5-arm in schwarz. Die waren aber überall vergriffen, nur bei ebay nicht und da gehe ich nicht rein.

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.





Fabu82 schrieb:


> @Sprotte,hat *Specialites TA* kein schwarzen KB für dich?
> 
> Gruß Gordon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (30. Mai 2011)

... danke Tobi, den werde ich haben.

Aus meinem alten, kampferprobten Silberpfeil  habe ich ein Damenrad für eventuellen Damenbesuch gemacht. Sattel und Lenker weiter zusammen geführt und Flatpedale ran, alles natürlich in Alu poliert und Chrome. Habe alles andere auch gleich generalüberholt, ist jetzt wieder wie neu.   Kannst du gucken hier.

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.




twobeers schrieb:


> Mensch Sprotte, was wird aus den silberpolierten Teilen, die mal Dein Markenzeichen waren?
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!
> 
> Twobeers


----------



## Altglienicker (31. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## checkb (31. Mai 2011)

@Sprotte

29er rockt.  Tolles Bike und vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder beim N8ride.

checkb


----------



## sprotte (31. Mai 2011)

... nochmals vielen Dank an alle hier für das positive feetback für meinen Trecker!!!  

Freu'mich schon auf die erste gemeinsame Geländerunde mit euch. 

Den ersten Nightride wird mein 29er wahrscheinlich nächste Woche im GW haben.

@ AG: Termin ist vorgemerkt, hoffentlich klappt's mit dem Wetter.

Für alle hier noch eine schöne und stressfreie Woche und liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## Lennart (1. Juni 2011)

Kann mich ja auch einfach revanchieren:



Freigegeben zum Zerreißen. 

Und frei nach F.W. Bernstein: '_Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche waren früher selber welche._' darf ich anfagen:

1. Bremsleitungen
...

(Inzwischen ist ein 75er Boergebar montiert.)


----------



## Altglienicker (1. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (1. Juni 2011)

@ Lennart: geschickt fotografiert, man erkennt kaum was. 

Hab einen tollen Anbieter für schwarze Kettenblätter gefunden, mal sehen, ob er liefern kann.

http://www.fahrradgigant.de/index.p...c1b207771fd9e763194db0bf16f9723&filter_id=237

Gruß, sprotte.


----------



## Lennart (1. Juni 2011)

1. Foto by Nill.

2. Mit dem Horizont war mir noch nicht aufgefallen, aber natürlich Intention (verstärkt die dynamische Wirkung der Perspektive).

Bei nur schwarzen Teilen ist auch nicht soviel zu erkennen...
Rahmen Cheap Trick in M '06 * Gabel Magura Laurin '08 * Schaltung, Bremse XT, LRS XT / Supra 28 * XTR Kurbel * NC-17 Pedale + Stinger * Vorbau, Griffe Syntace * Lenker Salsa, inzwischen Funn * Stütze Xtreme + SLR * Michelin Latex + NN 2,4
Einiges davon hab ich sehr günstig bekommen, vieles ist eher Übergangslösung, also kein Vergleich zu deinem Aufbau. Die verlinkten Blätter sehen gut aus.


----------



## Fabu82 (2. Juni 2011)

Mir gefälls,passt alles zusammen.
Vielleicht noch ein Bashguard von Kuka und dann ist super.
Falls mal neue Reifen anstehen, Vorn Minion F / Hinten Larsen TT.

Unbekannterweise--> trotzdem alles Gute zum Geburtstag @ Altglienicker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß


----------



## Altglienicker (6. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## siebenacht (6. Juni 2011)

@ Altglienicker,

allet Jute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte die große Ehre und durfte sprotte auf der Jungernfahrt des neuen Bikes ein Stück begleiten.
Was mich persönlich sehr freut, sprotte hatte mit seinem neuen Bike wirklich Spaß und war damit sehr flott unterwegs. 

@ sprotte
Es ist auf jeden Fall kein Trecker und bergauf geht noch was, ist nur eine Gewöhnungsfrage, denn Deine Räder vorher hatten extrem tiefe Lenker. 
Ick freue mich schon auf die nächsten gemeinsamen Touren und Dein Grinsen im Gesicht!!

Meine Kritikpunkte: um 3 Zoll zu große Laufräder und kein Fully

Gruß 78


----------



## Pittus (7. Juni 2011)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Grinsen im Gesicht!!
> ...
> Meine Kritikpunkte: um *4 Zoll *zu große Laufräder und kein Fully
> 
> Gruß 78



AHA, du hast dir jetz ein 25"  zugelegt, oder hatt Srotte ein 30"  

Pitt


----------



## pyroGhost (7. Juni 2011)

Na, pro rad 2" macht in der Summe 4 " 

So ein 29er würd mich glaub ich auch mal reizen. Steht aber ganz weit unten auf der Liste - Hauptbike fertig machen, Stadtflitzer aufbauen, wieder ein "FR"-Hardtail aufbauen (hätte ich bloß meinen alten Rahmen nicht verkauft, so einen schönen find ich nie wieder -.-), CC-Bike aufbauen und dann eben irgendwann ein 29er. naja, ich bin ja noch jung und hab nochZeit 


pyro


----------



## sprotte (8. Juni 2011)

@ AG:  Sorry, war hier ne Weile nicht drin.  Auch von mir natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, viel Freude und Erfolg in allen Lebensbereichen und, janz klar, immer jenügend power ufde Pedale.   Was *ich* mir noch von dir wünsche, dass du niemals deinen Fotoapparat verlierst. 

@ 78: Danke für die lieben Worte, aber für mich ist es ein Trecker der großen Räder wegen und ist nicht abwertend gemeint.

Kleiner Nachtrag zum 29er: Meine Kettenblätter sind nun auch beide schwarz, damit sind jetzt alle Teile in dieser freundlichen Farbe. Passt super und sieht noch geiler aus.  

Für alle hier noch eine schöne Woche und liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## basti242 (10. Juni 2011)

da dachte ich die 29er Welle verebbt langsam da kommt der nächste um die Ecke gebikt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (15. Juni 2011)

Pirat hat ja schon den Grunewald als Mondfinsternisbeobachtungsbasis genannt. Schätzchen, Dir will es aber, falls Du es noch nicht weiß, noch mal konkret sagen: Heute werden wir "eine extrem lange  Finsternis erleben" 
Ich darf meinen kompetenten Mathelehrer, U. Schierhorn (na, wie war sein Spitzname?  *scnr*), zitieren: 

"Erst im Jahre 2018 wird wieder eine  Mondfinsternis ähnlicher Länge zu beobachten sein. Mondaufgang wird um  21.22 Uhr sein. Gleichzeitig rutscht er bereits vollständig in den  Kernschatten der Erde. Da die Sonne erst 21.28 Uhr untergeht, wird diese  Phase noch nicht zu beobachten sein. Bis 23.03 Uhr wird er den  Kernschatten durchlaufen und dabei aufgrund der Erddrehung an Höhe  gewinnen. Dann endet die totale Verdunklung.  *Der interessanteste Anblick wird kurz vor Ende  der Totalität sein. Dann hat der Mond schon eine gewisse Höhe über dem  Horizont erreicht und steht als kupferrote Scheibe* genau zwischen den  Sternbildern Skorpion und Schütze. Um 0.01 Uhr ist sein Austritt aus dem  Kernschatten beendet. Die Mondfinsternis bietet auch dem astronomischen  Laien die Gelegenheit die Umlaufbewegung des Mondes um die Erde zu  registrieren."

Viel Spaß und Wolkenfreiheit!


----------



## Altglienicker (15. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Lennart (15. Juni 2011)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> U. Schierhorn (na, wie war sein Spitzname?  *scnr*)


Uschi?


----------



## elwoodblues23 (20. Juni 2011)

Ach Schätzchen kannst Du der CDU und FDP mal die Möbel geradeziehen? 44 Fälle von Brandanschlägen mit 54 beschädigten Fahrzeugen (PKS 2010, S.100)sind so viel, da muß unbedingt eine SoKo her, aber 19942  Fahrraddiebstähle (PKS 2010, S.15) sind verschmerzbar, da muß man sich nicht groß weiter drum kümmern. Scheint mir fast so, daß man nur zählt, wenn man sich in einer mindestens 60000 Bonzenkarre bewegt. Vielen Dank auch für ein weiteres Argument Euch nicht zu wählen.


----------



## sprotte (20. Juni 2011)

... so, hab'mein Trecker nach einigen Probe.- und Übungsfahrten nun technisch und optisch ein wenig verändert und damit auch teilweise meinen Bedürfnissen durch fahrtechnisches Unvermögen angepasst.  Wen's interessiert, hier.

Dann für alle hier noch eine schöne und stressfreie Woche, liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## the K. (21. Juni 2011)

elwoodblues23 schrieb:


> Ach Schätzchen kannst Du der CDU und FDP mal die Möbel geradeziehen? 44 Fälle von Brandanschlägen mit 54 beschädigten Fahrzeugen (PKS 2010, S.100)sind so viel, da muß unbedingt eine SoKo her, aber 19942 Fahrraddiebstähle (PKS 2010, S.15) sind verschmerzbar, da muß man sich nicht groß weiter drum kümmern. Scheint mir fast so, daß man nur zählt, wenn man sich in einer mindestens 60000 Bonzenkarre bewegt. Vielen Dank auch für ein weiteres Argument Euch nicht zu wählen.


 

Biker und die Wählerschaft von CDU/FDP sind zwei voneinander getrennt zu sehende Bevölkerungsgruppen. 
(Sollte doch mal jemand beides gleichzeitig sein, dann nur für ganz kurz. Eines der beiden Dinge gibt er dann ganz schnell auf. Da das Biken irgendwie etwas von Freigeistigkeit vermittelt, kann das nicht mit dem Wählen solcher  (ginsenden Blindpesen) einhergehen.)

Vielleicht hilft's ja, wenn die Bikes einfach weiter teurer werden. 60.000 Euro?


----------



## Will67 (21. Juni 2011)

Schätzchen, wir wollen doch bitte den bundesdeutschen Gründungsmythos "Polizei ist  Ländersache" nicht außer Acht lassen. 

Rot-Rot ist selbstverständlich schuld.


----------



## souldriver (21. Juni 2011)

Will67 schrieb:


> Rot-Rot ist selbstverständlich schuld.


Krakelen ist aber beliebter.


----------



## Altglienicker (21. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (21. Juni 2011)

frei von Geist und Freigeist klingen ähnlich - sehen aber unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## grege (21. Juni 2011)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... so, hab'mein Trecker nach einigen Probe.- und Übungsfahrten nun ... meinen Bedürfnissen durch fahrtechnisches Unvermögen angepasst.


 
Stützräder?


scnr - sehr schönes Rad


----------



## souldriver (21. Juni 2011)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... so, hab'mein Trecker nach einigen Probe.- und Übungsfahrten nun technisch und optisch ein wenig verändert und damit auch teilweise meinen Bedürfnissen durch fahrtechnisches Unvermögen angepasst.  Wen's interessiert, hier.



Warum hast du hinten den breiten und vorne den schmalen Reifen montiert?


----------



## karsten reincke (21. Juni 2011)

sorry, liebe Freigeister, aber Ihr vergleicht Äpfel und Birnen.
im genannten Jahr 2010 wurden in Berlin 7182 Kraftwagen gestohlen. Das ist im Vergleich mit den lieben Bikes immer noch wenig, aber trotzdem viel zu viel.
Man fordert keine Sonderkommission, weil Autos geklaut werden oder weil Bikes geklaut werden, sondern weil selbsternannte Gesinnungswächter festgelegt haben, daß man in Berlin (und Hamburg etc) keine Bonzenschleuder zu fahren hat und zur Untermauerung dieses Wahnsinns ebendiese Bonzenschleudern anzündet. Dabei handelt es sich um Brandstiftung, eben kein Diebstahl.
Das nur zur Richtigstellung.....


----------



## Will67 (21. Juni 2011)

Die Zeit ist reif für Radschnellwege!

_("Die Regelbreite sollte vier Meter betragen mit gesicherten  Straßenquerungen und kurzen Wartezeiten sowie regelmäßiger Reinigung und  Winterdienst.") _


----------



## PiratPilot (21. Juni 2011)

Inklusive 'Mindestgeschwindigkeit 35km/h' - Beschilderung?  
Aber gute Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (21. Juni 2011)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Inklusive 'Mindestgeschwindigkeit 35km/h' - Beschilderung?


 
Dafür.


----------



## sprotte (21. Juni 2011)

grege schrieb:


> Stützräder?
> 
> 
> scnr - sehr schönes Rad




...danke !  An Stützräder habe ich auch schon gedacht, bräuchte sie ja wirklich öfter mal. 

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## sprotte (21. Juni 2011)

souldriver schrieb:


> Warum hast du hinten den breiten und vorne den schmalen Reifen montiert?




... das ist meine Logik. Vo. hab'ich ne Federgabel. Ein breiter Reifen hi. bringt mehr Fahrkompfort durch mehr Federeigenschaften bei geringerem Luftdruck und es erhöht den Radumpfang und bringt mehr Grip auf den Boden. Die Rechnung ist bei mir aufgegangen, es ist sehr kompfortabel und morastigen, weichen Untergrund möchte ich ja eh vermeiden, wo man vo. mit einem breiteren Reifen besser bedient wäre. 

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## Manni_Mannsen (22. Juni 2011)

Auf Ebay gibts jetzt übrigens nen Hunde-Wohnwagen zu ersteigern für die von euch, die es evtl. brauchen ;-D

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...k_rvr_id=242384973564&clk_rvr_id=242550824892


----------



## Will67 (22. Juni 2011)

Schätzchen, ich habe auch einmal bei der Sprotte-Bank vorbeigeschaut. Da scheint es ja schöne neue Räder zu geben.

Gute Bank, kann ich nur empfehlen. _"Für alle, die noch etwas vorhaben."_


----------



## schotti65 (22. Juni 2011)

Fein, dann haben wir ja im nächsten Winter einen Sportografen.


----------



## Reini65 (23. Juni 2011)

Schick

Reini65


----------



## checkb (23. Juni 2011)

Will,

du jibst nicht uff mit der Rose.  Fette Forke, der Rest wird sich zeigen.

checkb


----------



## floindahouse (23. Juni 2011)

Schönes Bike 

Ich hoffe wir führen es bald artgerecht aus


----------



## Will67 (23. Juni 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Will,
> 
> du jibst nicht uff mit der Rose.
> checkb



Loyalität bis zur Selbstaufgabe, gelegentlich auch wider besseres Wissen, ist einer der Eckpfeiler der Jugendbrigade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (23. Juni 2011)

Wo ist den diese Bank ? ! Ich glaube da hole ich mir auch noch ben Rad ab  auch gerne per PN


----------



## checkb (23. Juni 2011)

Will,

wenn die Rose bis ins Ziel kommt beim härtesten Ride des Jahres, hat es sich schon gelohnt.

checkb


----------



## mete (23. Juni 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hole ich mir auch noch ben Rad ab



Aber vorsicht, da stehen auch mal schlechte herum....Im Dunkeln habe ich es nicht erkannt, aber bei Tageslicht hätte ich es wohl stehen lassen.


----------



## Will67 (23. Juni 2011)

Sehr praktisch, die Räder passend zur Kleidung anzuschaffen ...







Und mal ernsthaft, Du hast im Dunkeln einen Fahrradständer mitgenommen. Das kann bei der Vorliebe für schlichte, schnörkellose Designs schon mal passieren!


----------



## siebenacht (23. Juni 2011)

@ Will

Na dann viel Spaß mit neuen Bike. Die Hammerschmidt ist ja diesmal schon dran. 

Ick glob, ick muss och mal zu dieser Sprotte-Bank fahren ...

Gruß 78


----------



## Nill (23. Juni 2011)

Puh.... Jetzt bin ich mal schnell zur Bank gesprintet


----------



## sprotte (23. Juni 2011)

@ Will:

... schönes Rad, sieht in sich stimmig aus. 

Schweres Gerät für noch schwereres Gelände. 

Viel Spaß, Freude und Erfolg damit, sodass der Brigadir keinen Grund zum Meckern hat. 

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## siebenacht (23. Juni 2011)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... das ist meine Logik. Vo. hab'ich ne Federgabel. Ein breiter Reifen hi. bringt mehr Fahrkompfort durch mehr Federeigenschaften bei geringerem Luftdruck und es erhöht den Radumpfang und bringt mehr Grip auf den Boden. Die Rechnung ist bei mir aufgegangen, es ist sehr kompfortabel und morastigen, weichen Untergrund möchte ich ja eh vermeiden, wo man vo. mit einem breiteren Reifen besser bedient wäre.
> 
> Liebe Grüße, sprotte.



Ick hab´s schon immer gewußt, diese 9und20iger sind och nur Trekkingräder mit aufgeblasenen Stollenreifen  und nichts für´s wirkliche Gelände. Ist wie mit den SUV im Kfz-Bereich. Diese sind och nur höher und haben gröbere Bereifung, aber geländetauglich sind se nicht wirklich. Halt ein Trend.
Ohhh, jetzt werde ich wieder gesteinigt.

OK OK, wer auf Touren mit leichten Gelände und Asphalt schnell unterwegs sein will, kommt wohl am 9und20iger nicht vorbei, eben irgendwo zwischen Trekking-, Cross- und Mountainbike. Schlußendlich kommt es auf den Fahrer an. 

Gruß 78


----------



## twobeers (23. Juni 2011)

mete schrieb:


>



Ich find die Farbe knorke!

Twobeers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (23. Juni 2011)

twobeers schrieb:


> Ich find die Farbe knorke!
> 
> Twobeers


 
Schwatt-Weiß-Bildschirm oder wie!?


----------



## timtim (23. Juni 2011)

ach , der herr will hat mal sein schätzchen geputzt ,doch wo sind die grünen griffe ?
laufräder neu ? sicher sauleicht jetzt.........


----------



## Lennart (23. Juni 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Aber vorsicht, da stehen auch mal schlechte herum....Im Dunkeln habe ich es nicht erkannt, aber bei Tageslicht hätte ich es wohl stehen lassen.


Ich dachte dich hätten 29er nicht so überzeugt? Aber klar, im Dunkeln kann man das schon mal übersehen. Die Farbe ist der Hammer (in pink sieht sogar mal ne Lefty gut aus).


----------



## Will67 (23. Juni 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> ach , der herr will hat mal sein schätzchen geputzt .



Das war ein Tiefschlag. Ich sollte Dir den Umgang mit Reini verbieten.


----------



## basti242 (25. Juni 2011)

@Will

schön aufgerüstet...


----------



## mod31 (27. Juni 2011)

Heute 20:15 Uhr auf Bayern: Transalp - auf dem Mountainbike nach Riva

"1989 gelang dem Allgäuer Bergführer Andi Heckmair erstmals, mit dem Mountainbike eine Route über die Alpen, von Oberstdorf nach Riva am Gardasee, zu befahren. Mittlerweile ist die Strecke ein Klassiker und Vorbild für viele Alpenüberquerungen. Sigi Menzel und ein Bergauf-Bergab-Kamerateam haben Andi Heckmair auf seiner Route begleitet. Das Mountainbike war gerade 'erfunden', da reifte bei dem Allgäuer Bergführer Andi Heck-mair die Idee, eine Route für eine Alpenüberquerung mit dem Rad zu suchen. Als Ausgangs-punkt kam nur Oberstdorf und als attraktives Ziel nur Riva am Gardasee in Frage. Der Weg sollte dem Flug der Schwalben folgen, direkt und ohne Kompromisse. Damit war die Origi-nal-Heckmair-Route festgelegt: Möglichst nahe an der gedachten Ideallinie sind nun 450 Kilometer, 11.500 Höhenmeter und 11 Pässe zu überwinden. Fahrend, schiebend und tragend. Bereits wenige Kilometer nach dem Start gilt es eine Schlüsselstelle zu meistern, am Schrofenpass, im steilen Fels. Dort könnte die Tour für manchen schon zu Ende sein. Wer es jedoch bis nach Riva schafft, blickt dort auf mehr zurück als nur auf körperliche Strapazen. Ein Transalp-Biker: 'Einmal im Leben muss man sich so eine Tour schon gönnen.' Besser ist der Erlebniswert dieser alpinen Unternehmung nicht zu beschreiben."

Quelle: TV Today


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (27. Juni 2011)

Auch eine Woche lang zu finden in der Mediathek des Bayrischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Der Hofnarr (1. Juli 2011)

ich frag mich warum die 3 die ganze zeit wie an einer perlenkette aufgereiht fahren...

aber nette doku auf jeden fall.


----------



## nullstein (3. Juli 2011)

Schätzchen...Saalbach ROCKT!!!! Aber verflucht nochmal: wo bekomm ich schnellstmöglich EXTRA große Eier her?


----------



## schotti65 (4. Juli 2011)

Mein Wort zum Sonntag: "... Huhuhuhuhhh - huhuhuhhh - huhuhuhh - Barbra Streisänd ..."


----------



## Will67 (4. Juli 2011)

Schätzchen, für Deine Ohren nur das Original. Damit alle mit diesem Ohrwurm verflucht sind ...


----------



## Nill (4. Juli 2011)

Kann das mal aufhören zu regnen !!!!


----------



## Fabu82 (4. Juli 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Kann das mal aufhören zu regnen !!!!


!Dafür!
Gerade neue Schlappen montiert,die müssen getestet werden.


----------



## Lennart (4. Juli 2011)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> !Dafür!
> Gerade neue Schlappen montiert,die müssen getestet werden.


Gibts besseres Wetter zum Reifen testen?
Ich hätte sogar mit meinen NN Bock zu fahren, aber keine Zeit. =\


----------



## Fabu82 (4. Juli 2011)

Lennart schrieb:


> Gibts besseres Wetter zum Reifen testen?


Ehrlich?! 
Ja

Wer gucken will ob sein Schlappen auch bei Ekelwetter hält was man erhofft,dann raus mit ihm.

Mein Ziel wäre der Pumptrack um die TT Schwalben  surren zu lassen.


----------



## Nill (5. Juli 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Kann das mal aufhören zu regnen !!!!


 
Geil DANKE !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (5. Juli 2011)

Schätzchen vielen Dank für den heutigen wunderbaren Tag in Wagrain!
Heut früh um 8:30 setzte ich mich ins Auto und fuhr nach Wagrain. Punkt 9 zur Öffnung der Seilbahn war ich da und es konnte losgehen. Da in den letzten Tagen das Wetter hier in den Alpen nicht so ganz mitspielte war die Strecke an einigen Stellen noch gut nass und teils matschig. Aber dennoch war es ein RIESEN Spaß! Auch wenn es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, dass man über 2-3 Stunden vollkommen allein im Park ist. Keine Liftwartezeiten und knifflige Stellen (von denen es für mich noch viel zu viele gibt) konnten so ausgiebig begutachtet, getestet und manchmal sogar gefahren werden. Mein persönliches Highlight war der Wallride. Das Teil ist schon gut groß, geht aber sehr gut zu fahren.
Fazit: Wagrain ist definitiv einen Abstecher wert. Nettes Personal und in der Woche nett leer
Morgen geht es aber dennoch wieder zur X-Line

Aber jetzt muss erstmal das Trikot trocknen.




Beste Grüße


----------



## Fabu82 (5. Juli 2011)

Lass es dir gut gehen.
Bis denne...


----------



## marcel_73 (5. Juli 2011)

> Auch wenn es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, dass man über 2-3 Stunden vollkommen allein im Park ist.


dann vielleicht nur 95% geben, denn auf der x-line 2-3 stunden verletzt rumliegen, bis man gefunden wird, ist auch für enthusiasten nur schwer auszuhalten  
ansonsten ein neidvolles "glück auf !"...


----------



## Nill (5. Juli 2011)

Geil Nullstein !! Ballern und Droppen ! Lass es krachen !
Viel Spaß , um Videos wird gebeten


----------



## Fabu82 (6. Juli 2011)

Schätzchen lass heute bloß den Mann mit dem gelben Sprinter vor meiner Tür anhalten.


----------



## Lennart (6. Juli 2011)

SchÃ¤tzchen, ich war gerade Blut spenden. Bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass ich nicht mit (blauem) Royal Blood (hatte ja schon lÃ¤nger den leisen Verdacht nicht adlig zu sein), sondern dem roten Shimano Mineral Oil befÃ¼llt bin:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/5/3/9/3/_/thumb/DSC01075.JPG


Bleeding kit war ein NC-17 Sudpin III.
Jetzt meine Frage: Da ich immer noch keine Shimano Suppe gekauft hab, um die Leitungen meiner XT Bremse mal zu kÃ¼rzen + ggf. entlÃ¼ften - sind die FlÃ¼ssigkeiten kompatibel, kann ich mir da die 10 â¬ sparen? Dass man nicht mehr als 6 l auf einmal verwenden soll, ist mir klar, aber in die Leitungen geht ja selbst ungekÃ¼rzt fast nix rein.


----------



## schotti65 (6. Juli 2011)

Tja, naja - entweder häßliche lange Schoner oder eben dieses Risiko.


----------



## Lennart (7. Juli 2011)

Wie praktisch, dass die sowieso auf meiner Einkaufsliste stehen. 

Ich mach das immer so. Als die Knieschoner bestellt, aber noch nicht geliefert waren, hab ich mir zum ersten Mal beim Biken nen schönen Abdruck im Knie organisiert. Und mit 11 oder 12 hab ich aufm Weg zum Fahrradladen - um mir nen neuen Helm zu kaufen - schnell noch den alten sauber zerlegt...


----------



## schotti65 (7. Juli 2011)

Lese gerade ein unterhaltsames Buch über die Anfänge des Damenradfahrens.





Der folgende Satz zum Thema Hosen scheint mir auch über 100 Jahre später - und geschlechterunabhängig - nichts von seiner Aktualität verloren zu haben:

_"Vor 4 Jahren kannten wir Berliner Fahrradfahrerinnen uns sämtlich", erinnerte sich Amelie Rother 1897 etwas sentimental, "das herzliche >All Heil< unter den Fahrerinnen ist ja jetzt leider fast verklungen; die Bekannten  grüßen sich untereinander ... sonst misst man sich mit prüfenden Blicken, die Hose wirft dem langen Schleppkleid einen mitleidigen, das Kleid der Hose einen verachtenden Blick zu, aber die alte Radfahrergemütlichkeit von dazumal ist stark in die Brüche geraten"._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Hofnarr (7. Juli 2011)

@lennart: ich würd ja zu auto tip gehen und normale dot 4 kaufen. da kosten 5l auch nur 10eur...
kleinere packungen gibts natürlich auch.

oder spricht da was dagegen?
grüße


----------



## Lennart (7. Juli 2011)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> @lennart: ich würd ja zu auto tip gehen und normale dot 4 kaufen. da kosten 5l auch nur 10eur...
> kleinere packungen gibts natürlich auch.
> 
> oder spricht da was dagegen?
> grüße


DOT ist nicht mit Mineralöl kompatibel! Das machen die Dichtungen nicht mit.


----------



## Fabu82 (7. Juli 2011)

Die NC-17 III versuchen wirklich überall Grip aufzubauen.
Du sollst nicht die Schoner schonen,unterstütze die Wirtschaft und kaufe,kaufe,oder pass beim biken auf  .
Geht schneller als man denkt,*denk an Nullstein*

Scheenes Wetter heut!


----------



## Anto (8. Juli 2011)

Bis die Felge glüht!


----------



## Boerge (8. Juli 2011)

Klaro! Triple Nano Compound... - Rocket Ron oder Steamy Steve?


----------



## axl65 (11. Juli 2011)

Ach Schätzelein,

es war doch erst gestern,okay,vielleicht auch vorgestern als meine süsse Tochter zur Welt kam.
Na gut,es gab ja noch Intershops und keine Bananen im Konsum.
Die Zeit verging wohl doch schneller als ich dachte und heute erfahre ich,das Kind hat ihre 
Führerschein bestanden.Da freue ich mich natürlich als Vater,zumal sie mir am Samstag schon 
mitteilte daß ich im Februar/März 2012 Opa werde.
Ich höre jetzt lieber auf und hoffe,das Telefon klingelt nicht gleich schon wieder!!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (11. Juli 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Na gut,es gab ja noch Intershops und keine Bananen im Konsum.



Und ich lese immerzu Internetshops... 
An die ständige Wahl zwischen Matchbox oder Ü-Ei kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Nimms gelassen Axl, Ossis sterben aus und du gehörst bald zum alten Alu! Aber da freut sich doch der Papa


----------



## Lennart (11. Juli 2011)

@ Axl: heartly luckwish!


axl65 schrieb:


> Ich höre jetzt lieber auf und hoffe,das Telefon klingelt nicht gleich schon wieder!!!


Keine Angst vor sich überschlagenden Ereignissen, bis zum Status _Uropa_ - ähm wobei, bei deiner Zeitrechnung


> es war doch erst gestern,okay,vielleicht auch vorgestern


naja frühestens "morgen" oder so.


Und Schätzchen, kennst du den Witz mit dem Bananenautomaten ("Wusstet ihr, dass es in der DDR Bananenautomaten gab ...")?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. Juli 2011)

@Axel, für DDR Verhältnisse wärst Du doch fast im normalen Alter für den Opa-Status 

Ist allerdings wirklich krass, wie schnell das geht mit den Kiddies - meine Große zickt auch immer mehr rum und in einer sportlichen Sache macht sie mir mittlerweile richtig was vor, da werde ich allerdings auch nie mehr (!) auf ihr Niveau kommen  und das mit 12


----------



## Altglienicker (12. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## siebenacht (12. Juli 2011)

Na dann Glückwunsch an den werdenden *OPA*!
2012 fährst Du dann als Freerideopa zur Bike Attack.

OK, Schätzchen - Ostwitze:

Bäcker zum Kunde: "So, Sie wollen Schrippen von heute, dann müssen Sie morgen wieder kommen".

Handwerker zum Kunden: "Forum-gehts?!!!!"

Honecker wird mal als größter Feldherr aller Zeiten ins Geschichtsbuch eingehen: Millionen eingekesselt und Tausende in die Flucht geschlagen.

Das war für Honecker in der U-Haft besonders hart: ohne Tisch und Mittag.

OK einen noch, der mit´n Rad zutun hat.
Auf der einen Straßenseite flickt gerade ein Radfahrer seinen Platten und auf der anderen Straßenseite steht ein Mann mit 7 Kindern, was denken beide?
Sch..ß Ostgummi!

Gruß 78


----------



## Will67 (13. Juli 2011)

Aus dem Leben eines Freeride-Opis:






_Dass der Alexanderplatz einer der beliebtesten Treffpunkte für Skater in  der Stadt ist, ist offensichtlich. Dass er es aber auch schon zu  Mauerzeiten war, ist weniger bekannt. Der Film "This Ain't California"  spürt der Skater-Szene - ja, die gab es! - in der DDR nach. Für den  Drehstart im August suchen die Filmemacher noch Original-Filme, und sei  es auf Super8._


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Juli 2011)

Gänsehaut  



Will67 schrieb:


> Aus dem Leben eines Freeride-Opis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machero (13. Juli 2011)

Und wiedereinmal zeigt sich: Wir sind (und waren) immer ein Volk 

Denn... Auch der Klassenfeind kochte seinerzeit nur mit Wasser 
Auch wir sägten Bretter aus und schraubten auseinandergesägte Rollschuhe drunter.
Ein Trugschluss zu glauben im "Goldenen Westen" konnte man alles haben!
Man musste mind. bis zum nächsten Geburtstag oder bis Weihnachten warten ! 

Ja es waren auch damals harte Zeiten, aber wir hatten trotzdem Spass


----------



## meesta (13. Juli 2011)

Mein erstes Skateboard ist genau so entstanden! Rollschuhe, Brett und die Kellerwerkstatt....
Sah dann auch toll aus aaaaber da haute etwas ganz entscheidendes nicht hin: DIE LENKUNG Das Brett lenkte immer entgegengesetzt zum Schluß habe ick originale Rollen runtergepappt für viele harte 5 Markstücke
Und letztendlich konnte ich ein gebrauchtes kaufen

Es wurde nicht nur am Alex gefahren, viele Leutz waren auch am SEZ aktiv


ciao vom meesta


----------



## Lennart (14. Juli 2011)

Lennart schrieb:


> "Wusstet ihr, dass es in der DDR Bananenautomaten gab ..."


Ich kaufe zwei D und ein R und löse:
Ja, es gab Bananenautomaten. Steckte man ne Banane rein, kam ne Mark* raus.

*Wer jetzt an ne Mark West denkt, hat das System nicht verstanden. =P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (29. Juli 2011)

Lennart schrieb:


> Ich kaufe zwei D und ein R und löse:
> Ja, es gab Bananenautomaten. Steckte man ne Banane rein, kam ne Mark* raus.


 

Toll. Ich hätte ja trotzdem viel lieber einen Schickwetterautomaten! Da tät ich denn heute fünf EinEuroStücken dreingeschoben und hätte dann's ganze Wochenende schick Wetter für..

Und da bin ich garantiert nich der einzigste 

Gruß!


----------



## Boerge (2. August 2011)

ZWEITAUSENDBILDERDIESEKUNDE,BABY!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25797774"]Claymore Challenge - Phantom Flex High Speed Camera - Highland Mtn on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. August 2011)

Boerge schrieb:


> ZWEITAUSENDBILDERDIESEKUNDE,BABY!
> 
> Claymore Challenge - Phantom Flex High Speed Camera - Highland Mtn on Vimeo


----------



## Will67 (2. August 2011)

Mit der Technik schwebt mir eine hypnotische 48stündige Andy Warhol-Factory-Film-Installation vor: Mein Weg zur Arbeit in 2000 Bildern pro Sekunde.

Bewußtseinserweiternde Drogen wärmstens empfohlen.


----------



## axl65 (2. August 2011)

Macht einfach nur wütend !!!

Klick


----------



## sprotte (3. August 2011)

... kann man nur hoffen, dass der Radler durchkommt und dass der Fahrer niemanden findet, der ihm den Schaden so klamm und heimlich repariert. Aber Geld hat ja schließlich die Macht und macht auch stumm, leider.

Deswegen lieber MTBen im Wald, da kann so was nicht passieren.

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## Altglienicker (3. August 2011)

.


----------



## Boerge (3. August 2011)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> SchÃ¤tzchen, ich bin dafÃ¼r, den BÃ¼rgermeister von Vilnius mit seinem Dienstfahrzeug mal nach Berlin einzuladen.
> 
> "Next time, park your car legally."
> 
> âªVilnius Mayor A.Zuokas Fights Illegally Parked Cars with Tankâ¬â      - YouTube



"Be Vilnius!" scheint mir nicht mehr so harmlos wie "Be Berlin!" 

Es ist aber auch immer wieder schÃ¶n anzusehen wie die Russen und deren Nachbarn gerne StÃ¤rke, Macht & Entschlossenheit demonstrieren. Bin gespannt wie Putin nachlegen wird...


----------



## schotti65 (3. August 2011)

Was für den nächsten Winter?





Gesehen in Norditalien > Ligurien > Cinque Terre > Levanto.
(Ich hatte vorher ca. 1 Woche lang quasi keine MTBs gesehen, geschweige denn abfahrtsorientierte,
deshalb hatte mich das ziemlich verblüfft)
Der Besitzer des Ibis (und des Ladens) (links im Bild) meinte, das Rad sei perfekt für die Gegend.
500-600hm steile Küste mit zig ollen Wegen.
Ganzjährig befahrbar, nur nicht im Sommer, da sei es zu heiß.
Ab nächsten Ostern soll es sogar einen Shuttleservice geben.

Das Rad sollte übrigens für 5 Mille über den Tisch gehen. Gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnafert (3. August 2011)

ich nehm dann das fixie, die lenkerbreite stimmt ja schon mal.


----------



## machero (4. August 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Macht einfach nur wütend !!!
> 
> Klick



R.I.P

Angeblich wohl mit 100 km/h morgens durch die Rushhour. Das ist Mord !


http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/polizei-justiz/schwer-verletzter-radler-gestorben/4466892.html


----------



## Eispickel (4. August 2011)

Ich habe es auch gerade im Radio gehört und muss sagen, dass es Nachrichten gibt die einen einfach nur betroffen und traurig machen ... und nachdenklich zurücklassen.

Sowas ist so unnötig, ich hoffe der Fahrer ist irgendwann in der Lage dazu zu begreifen was er da eigentlich angestellt hat... und das schlimmste daran ist, dass es nicht der letzte Totgefahrene Radfahrer gewesen ist selbst wenn dieser Tote schon viel mehr als zu viel war....


----------



## Anto (5. August 2011)

Schätzchen, hast du deine Pille heut schon genommen?!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (12. August 2011)

Kein Bock mehr auf Verschleiß des Antriebs? Dann schmeiß die Kette weg! 

Florent Soulas Chainless: [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/27067695"]Florent Soulas Chainless on Vimeo[/ame]

Awesome, awesome, awesome, awesome....

Flummy, thx 4 that!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (19. August 2011)

Schätzchen, ich erzähl Dir einfach mal hier, weil ja doch die ein oder andere Anfrage schon kam, dass es zur Suppe mit Pilz voraussichtlich am 8.10. geht und dass es zeitnah einen Aufruf geben wird.  Haltet Euch bereit, Schätzeleins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (22. August 2011)

Schätzchen, bei mir verwittert langsam die folgende Speicherkarte:





Vermisst die jemand?


----------



## gnafert (22. August 2011)

ICH!!!!einself


----------



## cubation (22. August 2011)

Sind da vielleicht geheime Daten drauf ? 


Ich zahle gut !


----------



## schotti65 (24. August 2011)

Schätzchen, vielen Dank, das die kürzlich wegen Diebstahls für 115,- nachgekaufte Code vorne schon nach 2 Monaten kaputt ging, die freundlichen Leute von SportImport sich weder imstande sahen, diese zu reparieren, noch mir eine neue alte nachzuliefern, so daß ich jetzt als Garantieleistung einen kompletten Satz 2011er Code mein eigen nennen darf


----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2011)

Oh, Beileid, da musst du jetzt bestimmt alle deine Ersatzbeläge umfeilen?


----------



## schotti65 (24. August 2011)

Nur kein Neid


----------



## SteffenZ (24. August 2011)

Schätzchen, es ist doch immer wieder schön, die Heimfahrt nach der Arbeit durch die brandenbrugischen Wälder mit dem Geländepony zu machen und zwischendurch eine Badepause...

So nun ist es raus...


----------



## cubation (24. August 2011)

Ach Schätzchen, 

warum finde ich in Berlin keinen gescheiten Fahrradladen? 


Das Rad war 7 Tage beim Händler, Bremse neubefüllt und entlüftet. Auf dem Weg vom Laden zur Arbeit, schonwieder erheblichen Druckverlust und die Bremse war am schleifen... 

Wieso hab ich dafür dann fast 30  ausgegeben?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (28. August 2011)

SteffenZ schrieb:


> Schätzchen, es ist doch immer wieder schön, die Heimfahrt nach der Arbeit durch die brandenbrugischen Wälder mit dem Geländepony zu machen und zwischendurch eine Badepause...


Dazu sag ich einfach mal nur: Oooh ja!



cubation schrieb:


> Das Rad war 7 Tage beim Händler, Bremse neubefüllt und entlüftet. Auf dem Weg vom Laden zur Arbeit, schonwieder erheblichen Druckverlust und die Bremse war am schleifen...
> 
> Wieso hab ich dafür dann fast 30  ausgegeben?


Du gehst da gefälligst nochma hin!



Aber, Schätzchen, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/13003286"]hach ja, der Lakejump[/ame]
Find ich immer noch sooooo dufte!! ​


----------



## basti242 (28. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (29. August 2011)

Tja, das Hauptproblem ist leider, das es diesen Steg definitiv nicht mehr gibt, er wurde einfach abgerissen. Ich war selber da.
Wenn sich in dem verbleibenden Restsommer ein geeigneter Steg findet, würd' sich bestimmt wieder ne Orga finden.

Falls jemand dazu beitragen möchte, hier ein paar Punkte.

*Anforderungen an einen Lakejump-Steg:*

*1. Die Anfahrt auf dem Steg bis zur Wasserkante beträgt mindestens 25m, idealerweise abfallend.* 
Das bedeutet, die Anfahrt muß auch über das Ufer gehen, wenn der Steg an einem Sandstrand endet, ist der raus.

*2. Das Befahren ist legal oder geduldet.*
Stege, wo Kameras installiert sind (DLRG) oder die mit Eisentoren o.ä. gesichert sind (aktive Schiffahrt), zählen nicht dazu. Der alte Steg war ein oller Schiffsanleger, der niemand mehr interessiert hat.

*3. Eine Spundwand an einem Kanal ist kein Steg.*
Zumindest meiner Meinung nach. Es heißt ja schliesslich _Lake_jump.

*4. Der Steg liegt so halbwegs innerhalb der Berliner Stadtgrenze oder ist zumindest gut mit Kfz+ÖPNV zu erreichen.*
Soll ja auch jemand hinkommen.

*5. Man kann mit dem Kfz bis (fast) direkt ranfahren.*
Die ganzen Holzkonstruktionen, Grillzeugs usw. muß ja alles hingeschleppt werden.

Wer sich davon nicht schrecken läßt - viel Erfolg!


----------



## Altglienicker (29. August 2011)

.


----------



## schotti65 (29. August 2011)

Ich erinner mich dunkel.
Ich glaube, die Zufahrtswege von der Gosener Landstr. waren alle mit Verbotsschildern geplastert, so daß ich nicht vor Ort war (mit Moped unterwegs).
Aber was solls, man muß ja nur kurz rein.

Klärt doch gerne mal den aktuellen Stand vor Ort. Der Steg scheint recht schmal zu sein, mal ausmessen?


----------



## cubation (29. August 2011)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich einfach mal nur: Oooh ja!
> 
> 
> Du gehst da gefälligst nochma hin!



Ja naja... morgen wird erst einmal ausgeschlafen... die tour gestern war zu dolle... und dann vielleicht am Mittwoch... 

aber ich hab mich festgelegt und besorg mir ne neue Bremse  Damit es vielleicht mit 1-2 Nightrides dieses Jahr klappt. 

Achso und zum Thema Lakejump... nun ist doch zu spät, oder wollt ihr mit Neopren springen? Am besten dann bei gefrorener Oberfläche.


----------



## basti242 (30. August 2011)

cubation schrieb:


> ...oder wollt ihr mit Neopren springen



wäre ja nicht das erste Mal...


----------



## cubation (30. August 2011)

Erzähl mir mehr, klingt Interessant


----------



## Altglienicker (30. August 2011)

.


----------



## schotti65 (31. August 2011)

Ich finde, das sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Hatte angedacht, noch kurzfristig am Sonntag etwas ins Leben zu rufen.
Das ist der letzte WE-Tag im September, wo ich noch ein bischen Luft hätte.
Aber, nach reiflicher Überlegung und Telefonaten mit potentiellen Aktiven bin ich leider zu dem Schluß gekommen:

=> Das wird erst wieder was in 2012.

Diesen Steg sollten wir auf jeden Fall dazu im Auge behalten.


----------



## basti242 (31. August 2011)

Nächstes Jahr machen wir wieder ne richtig fette Aktion. Dieses Jahr war ein bisschen lahm... Vielleicht schaffen wir ja noch ne Neoaktion. Dann würde ich spontan Bescheid sagen... Eventuell im September. 

Der Steg sieht gut aus. Wie der alte nur besser in Schuss. Die Rampe kann man auch super angurten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (1. September 2011)

Im Januar und Februar wäre es passend... da habe ich wohl mehr als genügend Zeit .


----------



## basti242 (1. September 2011)

für dich bau ich die Rampe dann persönlich auf. Geht klar?


----------



## cubation (2. September 2011)

ich hol mir dann schon mal den passenden Termin beim Doc.


----------



## Lennart (2. September 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7apMi8grC2g"]!!HILARIOUS FROZEN LAKE JUMP!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## basti242 (2. September 2011)

Naja nicht unbeding auf Eis...


----------



## timtim (3. September 2011)

Ach Schätzchen , wußte garnicht mehr wie schön es doch im Harz ist .
Wir haben Ihn heut für Uns wiederentdeckt - Danke .................
und Brockenbenno himself gesehen , was für ein Tag , Traumwetter auf Traumtrail's ,lecker Erbsensuppe bei Kuki , den Fisch besucht und Brockenbenno getroffen ! zum Schluß jabs noch fein Kaffee und Kuchen beim Bäcker in Schierke.......

Herz was willst Du mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eispickel (6. September 2011)

Schätzchen Schätzchen... der Harz ist auch nicht mehr das was er früher mal war... ich habe neulich den Herrn Piratpilot auf der Brockenstraße getroffen und musste zu Hause beim betrachten der Fotos feststellen, dass sich der Harz seit dem großen Waldsterben Ende der 80er Jahre doch ziemlich stark verändert hat


----------



## Will67 (6. September 2011)

Seit der Deckenerneuerung der Brockenstraße stimmt auf dem Foto rein gar nix mehr.


----------



## PiratPilot (6. September 2011)

Das im linken unteren Bildteil sind übrigens keine Ameisen, sondern Kühe. (Und zwar jesidische.) Es war schön auf dem Brocken! 
Demnächst in diesem Kino: "3 glorreiche Halunken beim MMEE*" mit RR-Spencer und Terence Pickel:






*Marathon Man East Europe


----------



## axl65 (6. September 2011)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Das im linken unteren Bildteil sind übrigens keine Ameisen, sondern Kühe. (Und zwar jesidische.)



Spinnst Du???
Jetzt habe ich Minutenlang auf die Beine von @RR geglotzt und dann festgetsellt,daß Du damit das obere Bild meinst!!!

axl


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (6. September 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Spinnst Du???
> Jetzt habe ich Minutenlang auf die Beine von @RR geglotzt und dann festgetsellt,daß Du damit das obere Bild meinst!!!
> 
> axl



 Axl, Du bist nicht allein!


----------



## basti242 (6. September 2011)

Nee biste nicht


----------



## Lennart (6. September 2011)

Trotzdem lässiges Foto.


----------



## axl65 (7. September 2011)

Lennart schrieb:


> Trotzdem lässiges Foto.



Welches ???


----------



## twobeers (7. September 2011)

Gestern brachte mir mein Chef ein Kartenspiel mit, welches er beim Ausräumen des Kellers fand. 

Schmid Super Trumpf "Bikes" von 1993.

Will jemand den Super Trumpf raten?

Falls nicht: 
Kuwahara Carbo-Titan
Rahmenhöhe: max. 52cm
Radstand: 1048mm
Gewicht: 10,4 kg
Preis: 6.299,-DM
Garantie: 5 Jahre
Rahmen: Carbin/Titan
Bremse: Shimano XTR Cantilever
Schaltung: Shimano XTR


----------



## Boerge (7. September 2011)

Ricardo Tubbs und Sonny Crockett haben nie lässiger an der Karre gelümmelt! RESPEKT!

Auch die sowjetische Interpretation amerikanischer Musclecars - Ein Traum!

Sehr geil und bitte MEHR davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterrauf (9. September 2011)

Schätzchen, da immer wieder nachgefragt, hier wieder einige Tourenvorschläge für den Harz:







Baumfreiheit, wie wir sie lieben


----------



## Holstenpils1 (9. September 2011)

Tourenvorschlag für den Harz-nich schlecht
wo treibt ihr euch denn wieder rum?


----------



## Anto (9. September 2011)

Schön, dass ihr den Trip überlebt habt  Ich war schon voller Sorge.


----------



## schotti65 (9. September 2011)

Das ist kein Tourenvorschlag für den Harz, das ist eindeutig Zittauer.


----------



## cubation (10. September 2011)

Schätzchen? 

Sollte ich zuschlagen. Oder sinkt der Preis vielleicht die nächsten zwei Monate weiter ? 

http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...3/Products/MMT82012/SubProducts/MMT82012-0001

Maguras MT8...


----------



## mod31 (10. September 2011)

cubation schrieb:


> Schätzchen?
> 
> Sollte ich zuschlagen. Oder sinkt der Preis vielleicht die nächsten zwei Monate weiter ?
> 
> ...



HAU REIN, watt kost die Welt


----------



## cubation (10. September 2011)

Was muss das muss. Sollte ja auch was ordentliches werden. 

Wenn ich die alte noch los werde... und die neuen Bremsscheiben die ich ja schon habe verkaufe ist der Preis gar nicht mehr so hoch.


----------



## Pittus (11. September 2011)

cubation schrieb:


> Schätzchen?
> 
> Sollte ich zuschlagen. Oder sinkt der Preis vielleicht die nächsten zwei Monate weiter ?
> 
> ...



Ich will dich (nicht) ärgern, aber bei mir stand keine 5 vorne

Pitt


----------



## basti242 (11. September 2011)

Was dann? Ne sechs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (11. September 2011)

basti242 schrieb:


> Was dann? Ne sechs?



Das würde ich jetzt auch gerne wissen, sollt es die 4 gewesen sein. Quelle ?


----------



## grege (14. September 2011)

Schätzchen, die Wintersaison kann kommen...


----------



## Lennart (14. September 2011)

Greges Link schrieb:
			
		

> "Nach Jahren der Forschung und Entwicklung, die neue Ergo A'ME Heat 3  Jahre Jahre. In den USA, in der Mikro-Verfahrenstechnik und inneren  Eigenschaften des Detektors, so dass Trittbrettfahrer, einfach mit einem  einzigen Knopfdruck und das Licht der Behandlung alle sechs Monate für  jede Temperatur einzustellen. Dies macht eine angenehme Temperatur  Ebenen, Müdigkeit verringern, halten Sie Ihre Finger Effizienz. Diese  haben eine Fernbedienung hinzu."


Durchaus überzeugend.


----------



## cubation (14. September 2011)

Ist nur die Frage der Qualität. Weil mit Reparieren ist ja sicher schlecht. Gibt ja sonst auch beheizte Handschuhe. Aber nichts von namhaften Herstellern.


----------



## cubation (15. September 2011)

cubation schrieb:


> Schätzchen?
> 
> Sollte ich zuschlagen. Oder sinkt der Preis vielleicht die nächsten zwei Monate weiter ?
> 
> ...



So bestellt ist das gute Stück ja, aber die Dame am Telefon meinte ebend... erst ab Oktober wieder Lieferbar. Hach wie schön dass, ich das ganze per Nachnahme bestellt habe .


----------



## Runterrauf (15. September 2011)

Schätzchen, heute morgen konnten wir gemeinsam die Sonne bewundern, wie sie diese neumodische knuffige Kiste und das alte Haus daneben beleuchtet. 
Ab nächste Woche, wird `se sich nicht mehr die Mühe machen, und so zeitig aufstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (15. September 2011)

.


----------



## Anto (26. September 2011)

Die neuen Regelungen galten wohl nicht für den 38. Berlin Marathon am Wochenende 


_*Gift in Sportkleidung: Castorbehälter ersetzen Altkleidercontainer*
kojote/BERLIN, 25.08.11 - Nach einer aktuellen Greenpeace-Untersuchung ist Sportbekleidung von Herstellern wie Nike oder Adidas vielfach mit Rückständen giftiger Chemikalien belastet.
Das Bundesverkehrsministerium hat daher beschlossen, dass Marathonläufe ab sofort als Gefahrguttransport gelten und nicht mehr durch Wohngebiete führen dürfen. Zudem wird der traditionelle Trikot-Tausch nach Fußball-Länderspielen verboten und als internationaler Giftmüllhandel strafrechtlich verfolgt. Im Radsport hingegen ist man über die giftigen Textilien weniger beunruhigt:  Der Anteil der Bekleidung am Gesamt-Chemikalieninhalt eines Tour-de-France-Fahrers beträgt weniger als 1 Prozent. 





Ein Gefahrguttransport quer durch Berlin._
Qualle


----------



## axl65 (1. Oktober 2011)

Schätzelein,

wie Du weisst,mag ich tätowierte Leute prinzipiell nicht und 
unterstütze alle Vorbehalte gegenüber diesen Typen !!!
Aber den folgenden Clip finde ich dann doch cool !!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCW-4VrhSzE&feature=related"]Rocker schocken Die Kinobesucher.      - YouTube[/nomedia]



axl


----------



## rahu (1. Oktober 2011)

... man o man, wie geil ist das denn 

beste Grüße und bis Dienstag (wat freu ich mir!)

RaHu

bis Du nicht so ein 81supporter - duck und wech


----------



## axl65 (2. Oktober 2011)

rahu schrieb:


> ... man o man, wie geil ist das denn
> 
> beste Grüße und bis Dienstag (wat freu ich mir!)
> 
> ...



Naja,50/50.

Ick freu mir ooch!!!
Kommt Knut W. ooch ???

axl


----------



## Illuminus (4. Oktober 2011)

Meen liebet Schätzchen, wat müssen wa uns noch alles antun lassen.

Nach Remakes vom A-Team und anderen Dünn.... nun sowat, najut.
klick mir


----------



## Nill (4. Oktober 2011)

Wie geil  Aber in ein Szene habe ich auch ein "richtiges" Rad gesehen  

Nächstes mal will ich die Story mit nem DHer sehen


----------



## nullstein (7. Oktober 2011)

Ach Schätzchen...warum tust du mir das an? 1 1/2 Jahre nach meinem Crash nun endlich ein MRT und das traurige Ergebnis:Knorpelflake sowie Ödem im Knie.Damit ist die Saison wohl gelaufen.Man sieht sich hoffentlich nächste Saison.


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Oktober 2011)

Gute besserung.
Schade, dachte wir hätten mal wieder ne Runde drehen können wo ich jetzt mehr Zeit hab.

Grüße Christian


----------



## rahu (9. Oktober 2011)

... mensch schätzchen, da habe ich heute mit @garfield den löcknitzrail "gewartet" und konnte einen heimlich trainierenden sehen , ich wollte ihm noch meine funknummer zurufen - aber da war er schon wieder weg ...

beste Grüße von hier aus @altglienicker und ein foto von meinem neuen freund am kranichsberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (9. Oktober 2011)

rahu schrieb:


> ... foto von meinem neuen freund am kranichsberg



Irgendeine lebende Neuentwicklung aus dem Hause Syntace/Liteville???
Wie teuer???
Wie schwer???
Was kann es???
Gibt es das auch in Eloxalfarben???

axl


----------



## rahu (9. Oktober 2011)

... pruuuuust 

- unbezahlbar
- federleicht
- fast alles

- die farbe ändert sich selbstständig, geht am ende so ins dunkelbraun (wie bei Canyon)


----------



## ttbitg (9. Oktober 2011)

was ist denn das? ein frettchen? ist das deiner? oder ist das ein neuer biologischer antriebsmechanismus, der die ganze zeit wie irre in deinem schlauch seine runden dreht?


----------



## axl65 (9. Oktober 2011)

ttbitg schrieb:


> was ist denn das? ein frettchen? ist das deiner? oder ist das ein *neuer biologischer antriebsmechanismus, der die ganze zeit wie irre in deinem schlauch seine runden dreht*?



Bring den @rahu nicht auf Ideen!!!
Wenn das sein kongenialer Partner @KnutWuchtig liest,
da habe ich Bilder vor Augen von Frettchen,die durch kleine 
Ventilöffnungen gepresst werden...!!!Ganz fiese Sache!!!
Dagegen sind flache Männerwitze im N8ride Thread einfach 
Kindergeburtstag!!!

axl


----------



## Altglienicker (9. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## rahu (10. Oktober 2011)

ttbitg schrieb:


> was ist denn das? ein frettchen? ist das deiner? oder ist das ein neuer biologischer antriebsmechanismus, der die ganze zeit wie irre in deinem schlauch seine runden dreht?



 es ist das _*hier*_! und dreht wohl keine runden mehr - die idee ist gut und wird aufgegriffen. ich weiss auch schon wer das macht


----------



## basti242 (10. Oktober 2011)




----------



## cubation (11. Oktober 2011)

aua....








....und wir haben Angst vor Wildschweinen beim Nightride .


----------



## mod31 (11. Oktober 2011)

...und der steht sogar wieder auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich schraub mir einen Kuhfänger vorne ans Rad!


----------



## cubation (11. Oktober 2011)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Ich schraub mir einen Kuhfänger vorne ans Rad!



Das ist schon beim Auto verboten. Und als Radfahrer hast du noch weniger Rechte...


...Laut Welt Online ist dem Radfahrer ( 17 ) wohl nichts weiter passiert.


----------



## ttbitg (11. Oktober 2011)

nature strikes back


----------



## axl65 (12. Oktober 2011)

Der Biker ist selber Schuld,auch in der Natur gilt:
Rechts vor Links !!!
Wäre er etwas vorausschauender gefahren...!!!

axl


----------



## VeloWoman (12. Oktober 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Der Biker ist selber Schuld,auch in der Natur gilt:
> Rechts vor Links !!!
> Wäre er etwas vorausschauender gefahren...!!!
> 
> axl





*ichbrechzusammen*


----------



## Nill (12. Oktober 2011)

jo Hauptsache nen Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (12. Oktober 2011)

ttbitg schrieb:


> nature strikes back




erinnert an diese Geschichte


----------



## Eispickel (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Schätzchen mein Liebling, ich bin gerade beim durchscrollen durch den Stapel der Fotos der letzten Reise und irgendwas kommt mir hier ziemlich komisch vor...


----------



## axl65 (12. Oktober 2011)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Hallo Schätzchen mein Liebling, ich bin gerade beim durchscrollen durch den Stapel der Fotos der letzten Reise und irgendwas kommt mir hier ziemlich komisch vor...



Doppeltbelichtet oder Partnerlook!!!

axl


----------



## marcel_73 (13. Oktober 2011)

wieso ungewöhnlich ? zwei eineinige zwillingspärchen auf tour...man sagt doch, dass zwillingen häufig die gleichen vorlieben teilen...


----------



## siebenacht (13. Oktober 2011)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Ich schraub mir einen Kuhfänger vorne ans Rad!



Coole Idee, hilft dann auch gegen auf dem Radweg rumlungernde Fußgänger.
Gruß 78


----------



## Will67 (13. Oktober 2011)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Coole Idee, hilft dann auch gegen auf dem Radweg rumlungernde Fußgänger.
> Gruß 78








Besonders furchtbar finde ich die Stelle, in der Brad Pitt vom Auto angefahren wird.


----------



## basti242 (13. Oktober 2011)

Will67 schrieb:


> Besonders furchtbar finde ich die Stelle, in der Brad Pitt vom Auto angefahren wird.



gleich nochmal schaun, hab ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## checkb (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

eine Einrichtung die meiner Tochter und Ihren Mitschülern ne Menge Freude bereit soll geschlossen werden.  Vielleicht habt Ihr Bock mir ein wenig zu helfen.



> Wir haben die Möglichkeit 1000 Euro zu gewinnen! Die Bank ING-DIBA
> vergibt im Rahmen ihres Programms "Dibadu und Dein Verein" für 1000
> Vereine jeweils 1000 Euro.
> 
> ...



Wäre cool wenn der Beitrag nicht gelöscht wird, ist sehr wichtig für die Kids von der Pettenkofer Schule in F'hain.

checkb


----------



## axl65 (13. Oktober 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine Einrichtung die meiner Tochter und Ihren Mitschülern ne Menge Freude bereit soll geschlossen werden.  Vielleicht habt Ihr Bock mir ein wenig zu helfen.
> 
> ...



Gerne doch!!!
Damit die Kinder aus dem Elendsbezirk wenigstens ein bißchen Licht in ihrem tristen Dasein sehen.

axl


----------



## rahu (13. Oktober 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Hallo ... F'hain. checkb



wenn auch Montessori nicht so mein Ding ist, meine und Knut Wuchtigs drei Stimmen hast Du bekommen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (13. Oktober 2011)

rahu schrieb:


> wenn auch Montessori nicht so mein Ding ist..



Spinnt es???
Mein Junior besucht auch eine Montessori Schule.
Verwechselst Du da was mit einer Waldorf Schule???

axl


----------



## axl65 (13. Oktober 2011)

Die Trails in und um Kaulsdorf waren 
schon immer die gefährlichsten der Stadt!!! 

axl


----------



## checkb (13. Oktober 2011)

rahu schrieb:


> wenn auch Montessori nicht so mein Ding ist, meine und Knut Wuchtigs drei Stimmen hast Du bekommen.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!



Ick dachte am Anfang och is ne Hippischule, doch tut der lockere Stil dem Mädel wirklich gut. Meine Sohnemann wird och da hingehn bevor er ins Internat von Real kommt. 

Leider werden bei Montessori keene Namen getanzt. 

Hier noch mal dit Anliegen:



> Wir haben die Möglichkeit 1000 Euro zu gewinnen! Die Bank ING-DIBA
> vergibt im Rahmen ihres Programms "Dibadu und Dein Verein" für 1000
> Vereine jeweils 1000 Euro.
> 
> ...



Bitte haut rein, die Kids brauchen Kohle.

checkb


----------



## axl65 (13. Oktober 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Meine Sohnemann wird och da hingehn bevor er ins Internat von Real kommt.
> 
> checkb


Kannst ihn auch ins Kaufland Internat schicken,
die Ausbildung ist die gleiche!!!

axl


----------



## rahu (13. Oktober 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Spinnt es???
> Mein Junior besucht auch eine Montessori Schule.
> Verwechselst Du da was mit einer Waldorf Schule???
> 
> axl



hüstel, nein ich weiss was ich schreibe, ich bin doch kein Neandertaler 

schau mal _*hier *_sogar aufm Dorf

P.S: 206 Stimmen


----------



## axl65 (13. Oktober 2011)

rahu schrieb:


> hüstel, nein ich weiss was ich schreibe, ich bin doch kein Neandertaler
> 
> schau mal _*hier *_sogar aufm Dorf
> 
> P.S: 206 Stimmen




Phh,bei Euch uffm Dorf???
Da ist das doch in allen Schulen der gleiche Lehrer.
Kein Neandertaler???
Löffel,Messer,Gabel,alles schon bekannt bei Euch???

axl


----------



## SteffenZ (13. Oktober 2011)

....dass es total gemein ist, wenn man 1mal...das erste mal....OHNE Flickzeug und Pumpe inner Stadt mit dem MTB unterwegs ist, um das Festival of lights zu bewundern, und Du kleine miese schl *piiiep* e hinten die luft nicht halten kannst und ich dich nach Hause tragen muss...


----------



## rahu (16. Oktober 2011)

... ach schätzchen, heute hat es mich auch mal erwischt. eine leich schräge landung und knack - ab war es. bis nach hause waren es noch 8 km


----------



## Reini65 (16. Oktober 2011)

Mich hat es heute leider auch erwischt




Reini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (16. Oktober 2011)

Abgeschert ?

 Gruß Matze


----------



## ttbitg (16. Oktober 2011)

oh mein gott, schrumpfkopfkannibalen haben deine sattelstange geschrumpft. mein beileid.


----------



## schotti65 (17. Oktober 2011)

Das ist bestimmt bei der mittleren Box passiert?


----------



## pyroGhost (17. Oktober 2011)

Toll... kaum ist der reparierte Dämpfer wieder da, suppt die Gabel - wieviel Pech kann man haben?


----------



## rahu (17. Oktober 2011)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt bei der mittleren Box passiert?



ich denke, es war der roadgap , hoffentlich ist @reini nichts passiert


----------



## axl65 (19. Oktober 2011)

XX hat jewonnen !!! 
24022012 

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vase2k (19. Oktober 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> XX hat jewonnen !!!
> 24022012
> 
> axl



herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## axl65 (22. Oktober 2011)

Ein arabischer Gelehrter hat mal gesagt:

ÙÙØ£Ø¹ÙØ§Ù ÙØ¹Ø¯Ø¯ Ø£Ø¹Ø¨Ø­Øª Ø§ÙØ´Ø¹Ø¨Ø¨Ø§ÙÙØ© ÙØªÙ ÙØ§Ø¹ÙØ© Ù ØªØ¹ÙÙÙÙÙÙÙØ£Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙÙØ§Ø¨ Ø­Ø³Ø¨ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø³ØªÙØ± Ø§ÙÙØ¹Ø¯Ù Ø¹Ø§Ù Ø£ØµØ¨Ø­Øª Ø¥Ø³Ø¨Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø¯ÙÙØ© ÙØ§ÙÙÙ Ø¥Ø¬ØªÙØ§Ø¹ÙØ© Ù Ø¯ÙÙÙØ±Ø§Ø·ÙØ© ØªØ­Øª ÙØ¸Ø§Ù ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙÙØ§ÙÙ. Ø§ÙÙÙÙ ÙÙØµØ¨Ù ÙØ®Ø±Ù Ù Ø±Ù Ù ÙØ§Ø­Ø¯Ø¦ÙØ³ Ø§ÙÙØ²Ø±Ø§Ø¡ ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ­Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙØ¹ÙÙ ÙÙØ¨ÙØ§Ø¯. Ø§ÙØ¨Ø±ÙÙØ§Ù Ø§ÙØ¥Ø³Ø¨Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙØ³Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ¬ÙØ³ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø­Ø¯ ÙÙØ£Ø¹ÙØ§ ÙØ¹Ø¯Ø¯ Ø£Ø¹Ø¶Ø§Ø¡ ÙØ¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙ Ù ÙØ§Ø­Ø¯ ÙÙÙÙØ§Ø¨ Ù Ø¹Ø¯Ø¯ ÙØªØ§Ø¦Ø¬ Ø§ÙØ§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨Ø§Øª ÙØ§Ø¦Ø¨. ÙØªØ§Ø¦Ø¬ Ø§ÙØ§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨Ø§Øª Ø§ÙØ£Ø®ÙØ± ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø±Ø© ÙÙ Ø£ØµØ¨Ø­Øª Ø§ÙØ´Ø¹Ø¨Ø³ÙÙØ§ØªØ Ø¨ÙÙÙØ§ Ø³ÙÙØ§ØªØ

Krass, oder??
ich hab sogar geweint, vor allem an dieser Stelle: ÙÙÙØ§ Ø³ÙÙØ§ØªØ

axl


----------



## Holstenpils1 (22. Oktober 2011)

recht hat er........


----------



## PiratPilot (22. Oktober 2011)

Arabischer Gelehrter:


> Nach der Verfassung in Spanien geändert wurde einer sozialen Rechtsstaat und Demokratie im Rahmen einer parlamentarischen Monarchie. König und seinen Stolz und klingelte und Ahdis Minister ist der de facto Herrscher des Landes. Spanischen Parlament ist in zwei Kammern und einer der bewussten und der Anzahl der bestellten Mitglieder des Whipple und einer der Stellvertreter und die Anzahl der stellvertretenden Wahlergebnisse unterteilt. Wahlergebnisse direkt aus dem letzteren wurde Cabsnoat, während Jahre...



Ja, herzergreifend!


----------



## cubation (22. Oktober 2011)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Arabischer Gelehrter:
> 
> 
> Ja, herzergreifend!



Du hättest ja google wenigstens ins deutsche übersetzen lassen können.


----------



## PiratPilot (22. Oktober 2011)

cubation schrieb:


> Du hättest ja google wenigstens ins deutsche übersetzen lassen können.



Dit is gugel-Deutsch, Mann!


----------



## cubation (24. Oktober 2011)

Stevies letzter Wille.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (26. Oktober 2011)

cubation schrieb:


> Stevies letzter Wille.
> ...



Clever. Lustig, traurig, beschämend und nachdenklich machend zugleich.

Aber, Schätzelein, ich wollt Dir eigentlich nur zeigen, wie unvergleichlich schön mich gestern der Herbst überraschte:


----------



## cubation (26. Oktober 2011)

Ist das erste nicht die Deuterblume ?


----------



## Will67 (26. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (26. Oktober 2011)

Komisches Foto: Das Schloss liegt auf dem Boden, das Rad hat, entgegen der Beschreibung, zwei Bremsen. 
Wer klaut eigentlich so was?  (Vielleicht als Beitrag zur Verschönerung unserer Stadt...)


----------



## Der Hofnarr (1. November 2011)

Endlich!!!

http://www.welt.de/satire/article13691493/Einziger-Berliner-Radfahrer-mit-Licht-gefasst.html


----------



## Lennart (1. November 2011)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> Endlich!!!
> 
> http://www.welt.de/satire/article13691493/Einziger-Berliner-Radfahrer-mit-Licht-gefasst.html


Der einzige Schwule im Dorf? Von wegen! In dieser Stadt gibt es eine ganze Horde von Kampfradlern mit Flakscheinwerfern. Die auf ihren Amokfahrten auch vor Treppen nicht Halt machen und mit den illegalen Leuchten alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer aggressiv blenden. Aber ohoh wir haben einen erwischt. Abstoßend, was uns hier als Fahngungserfolg verkauft werden soll. Toll für Statistik und Außenwirkung, am realen Problem ändert das gar nichts!


----------



## rahu (1. November 2011)

Lennart schrieb:


> Der einzige Schwule im Dorf? Von wegen! In dieser Stadt gibt es eine ganze Horde von Kampfradlern mit Flakscheinwerfern. Die auf ihren Amokfahrten auch vor Treppen nicht Halt machen und mit den illegalen Leuchten alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer aggressiv blenden. Aber ohoh wir haben einen erwischt. Abstoßend, was uns hier als Fahngungserfolg verkauft werden soll. Toll für Statistik und Außenwirkung, am realen Problem ändert das gar nichts!



... Lesen und Verstehen , den Artikel meine ich


----------



## pyroGhost (2. November 2011)

Lennart schrieb:


> Der einzige Schwule im Dorf? Von wegen! In dieser Stadt gibt es eine ganze Horde von Kampfradlern mit Flakscheinwerfern. Die auf ihren Amokfahrten auch vor Treppen nicht Halt machen und mit den illegalen Leuchten alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer aggressiv blenden. Aber ohoh wir haben einen erwischt. Abstoßend, was uns hier als Fahngungserfolg verkauft werden soll. Toll für Statistik und Außenwirkung, am realen Problem ändert das gar nichts!



Also, mein Ironie-Sarkasto-Meter schlägt grad ordentlich aus


----------



## cubation (10. November 2011)

Schätzchen wir müssen schonwieder das Wohnzimmer renovieren!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18911422"]http://vimeo.com/[/ame]


----------



## Anto (11. November 2011)

Eine Carrera-Bahn für Radfahrer  ...kommt gleich auf den Wunschzettel.


----------



## Fabu82 (11. November 2011)

Schätzchen ich hoffe in Deutschland sind nicht alle so bekloppt,wie einige Leute in diesem Thread.
Und es geht nicht um den Eingangspost,vielmehr um die Diskusion danach.

Schönes Wochenende für die B/BRB Radfreunde.


----------



## Altglienicker (12. November 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (12. November 2011)

... ohne Worte, alles auf'm Bild. 

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## basti242 (13. November 2011)

Schöne Socken...


----------



## rahu (13. November 2011)

... finde ich auch, ich glaube die die sind von dem hier


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (13. November 2011)

rahu schrieb:


> ... finde ich auch, ich glaube die die sind von dem hier
> [und das Schaffoto]



Wieso? Das hat doch gar keine geringelte Wolle?


----------



## rahu (13. November 2011)

... jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (13. November 2011)

rahu schrieb:


> ... jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. November 2011)

Wenn sich jemand hier bewerben möchte, ich habe da auch eine nigerianische Mailadresse zu: 
_
Gruess Gott! 
  Unsere achtbare Gesellschaft TestChecker beruft eine Mannsperson oder  eine weibliche Arbeitsintensivierung im Alter von 25 bis 40 Jahren. 
  Unsere Bewerber muessen, sollen ihre berufliche Zustaendigkeit in vollem  Umfang erkennen und haben auf gewisse, einige Beschwerden bei der  Arbeit gefasst zu sein. Kaum alle koennen unsere hohe Bedingungen,  Aufforderungen bestaetigen, einige Kandidaten koennen sogar Bewaehrung  nicht ablegen. Darum engagieren wir nur die Besten. 
  Ausdauer, Beflissenheit, Stress-Widerstandsfaehigkeit und schwerer  Terminplan werden durch einen anstaendigen Dienstlohn kompensiert. 
Wir brauchen viel, das ist fraglos, aber dabei haben wir auch viel mehr  zu bieten!Wenn Sie interessiert sind, Wenn Sie Interesse daran haben,  freuen wir uns auf Ihre Antwortmeldung. 

 ________________________ 
 Morning News: Metzker remembered as consummate professional; family man.   


_*Und überhaupt - wer ist Metzker????      *


----------



## cubation (14. November 2011)

Ja hier ich! Allerdings liegen meine Gehaltsvorstellungen  bei 12k  Netto. Nicht Jahres- sondern Monatshalt.






cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand hier bewerben möchte, ich habe da auch eine nigerianische Mailadresse zu:
> _
> Gruess Gott!
> Unsere achtbare Gesellschaft TestChecker beruft eine Mannsperson oder  eine weibliche Arbeitsintensivierung im Alter von 25 bis 40 Jahren.
> ...


----------



## souldriver (15. November 2011)

cubation schrieb:


> Ja hier ich! Allerdings liegen meine Gehaltsvorstellungen  bei 12k  Netto. Nicht Jahres- sondern Monatshalt.



Das lässt sich sicherlich einrichten. Nur müsstest du vorher 25k  Bearbeitungsgebühr überweisen. Dafür bekommst du dann auch einen gehörigen Anteil des Geldes der Stammesältesten, welches mit deiner Hilfe ins Ausland transferiert werden soll.


----------



## cubation (15. November 2011)

Ne dann entscheid ich mich doch lieber für den Online-Lotto-Gewinn der mir regelmäßig die Million überweisen möchte. 

Auch wenn ich da dann die Hälfte abgeben muss. Verdiene ich mehr dran.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (16. November 2011)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Schätzchen, mal eine Frage aus der Zoologie: [...]es macht laut 'Platsch' und es wird geflüchtet, egal wohin.



Schätzchen, wenn Du das nochmal sehen möchtest:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/32220962"]Rotwild nimmt Bad im See und schwimmt und schwimmt[/ame]
Und jaaaa, es wackelt.


----------



## rahu (17. November 2011)

ach Schätzchen, passend zum heutigen Tag fiel mir diese Geschichte wieder ein ...



> *Die Liste des Bären*
> 
> Großer Aufregung im Wald! Es geht das Gerücht um, der Bär habe eine Todesliste.
> Alle  fragen sich wer denn nun da drauf steht. Als erster nimmt der Hirsch  allen Mut zusammen und geht zum Bären und fragt ihn: Entschuldige Bär,  eine Frage: Steh ich auch auf deiner Liste?" Ja", sagt der Bär, du  stehst auch auf meiner Liste."
> ...


----------



## Pittus (17. November 2011)

Pitt


----------



## SteffenZ (17. November 2011)

Bei der Rückfahrt von der Arbeit, das musst du dir mal vorstellen Schätzchen, da graupelte es hinter Buch schon sehr arg....


----------



## Illuminus (17. November 2011)

Schätzchen, dann wachs ich doch schonmal meine Langlaufski XD


----------



## konaxel (17. November 2011)

Ach Schätzchen... Es tut mir so leid, was passiert ist. Ich konnte nicht wissen, dass der Anschiss von Knut über meinen Drittaccount solche Folgen hat. Allerdings glaube ich bedingungslos an dieses System hier und habe daher meinen Zweitaccount gleich nach dem anmelden des Drittaccounts ja auch selbst gemeldet. Sowas ist einfach nicht zulässig. 
Ich danke für Euer Verständnis. Ruhe in Frieden, Knut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (17. November 2011)

Sage mal @konaxel,wieso darfst Du als Prospect der seriösen Reiter 
schon das Wappen der Recken in Deinem Avatarbild tragen???
Ist dies sonst nicht nur Membern gestattet???

axl


----------



## rahu (17. November 2011)

... der ist schon bei 50%, da gibt es das ein und andere Privileg


----------



## konaxel (17. November 2011)

@axl - Wenn ich die Folgen auch nur erahnt hätte... (Ich darf nicht mehr verraten, sonst gibt es nur wieder Minuspunkte)


----------



## axl65 (18. November 2011)

konaxel schrieb:


> @axl - Wenn ich die Folgen auch nur erahnt hätte... (Ich darf nicht mehr verraten, sonst gibt es nur wieder Minuspunkte)




Naja,wenn es bei den Seriösen nichts wird,
dann musst Du Brocken-Rocker 
werden!!!
Obwohl,hier werden keine Sträusse über Zweit-
accounts ausgefochten,hier geht es direkt zur
Sache!!!
Hart,laut,schmutzig und archaisch!!!!
Außerdem kannst Du hier schnell aufsteigen,
in 5 Jahren von 130/115 auf 200/200.

axl


PS:Wenn Du allerdings Crosserfahrer  werden 
willst,dann musst Du Dich woanders melden!!!


----------



## mete (18. November 2011)

Jaja, die Bildung pseudoelitärer Vereinigungen durch das Proletariat hat eine lange Tradition in der ehemaligen russischen Besatzungszone, für jeden was dabei. Von außen betrachtet aber auf jeden Fall lustig und so schön schubladig


----------



## Nill (18. November 2011)

Hihihi....Hi mete,

Wenn dein avatar Bild auch eine Gruppe darstellt. Will ich bei der nicht sein 

Hoffe alle wunden sind geheilt.


----------



## schotti65 (18. November 2011)

Naja, Vereinsmeierei ist eher ein allgemein deutsches Ding, finde ich.

Wobei es schon auffällig ist, daß die, die vorgeben, Strukturen verarschen zu wollen, es teilweise mit einem solchen Aufwand tun, das man meinen könnte, Sie haben Gefallen dran gefunden


----------



## konaxel (18. November 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> in 5 Jahren von 130/115 auf 200/200.



Das habe ich bei den seriösen in nur 5 Monaten geschafft...


----------



## axl65 (18. November 2011)

Ick finde Vereinsmeierei Klasse!!!
Hoffentlich kommt ooch bald der
Downhillgartenzwerg uffn Markt.

Naja @konaxel,noch biste kein Fullmember
bei den Seriösen.Die letzte Prüfung,
so munkelt man,soll es arg in sich haben.
Ick wünsche Dir Glück aber ob das reicht...???

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (18. November 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Hihihi....Hi mete,
> 
> Wenn dein avatar Bild auch eine Gruppe darstellt. Will ich bei der nicht sein



Die ist so elitär, dass sie niemand kennt..








Die Frage ist nur...wer ist der coon?


----------



## Nill (19. November 2011)

DABEI !! 

der Coon = Cartman


----------



## schotti65 (19. November 2011)

Gibts die auch im weiten Schnitt?


----------



## mete (19. November 2011)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Gibts die auch im weiten Schnitt?



Sorry Schotti, bis jetzt nur in L/CC-Kurzarm und auch nur mit meinem Namen druff. Ich hatte nicht angenommen, dass noch jemand so einen Quatsch mitmacht .


----------



## cubation (19. November 2011)

Trikot-Einzelanfertigung ? 

Wo ?


----------



## mete (19. November 2011)

cubation schrieb:


> Trikot-Einzelanfertigung ?
> 
> Wo ?



Ich habe zwei bestellt, waren auch nicht teurer, als ein normales aus'm Laden. Eins wäre mir auch zu teuer gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (19. November 2011)

Falls du vor hast, das beim nächsten 24h Rennen zu tragen, streich ich dich von der Liste bei der Teambildung. Lass Einsicht walten 



cubation schrieb:


> Trikot-Einzelanfertigung ?
> 
> Wo ?



owayo oder google


----------



## basti242 (20. November 2011)

schotti65 schrieb:


> ... das man meinen könnte, Sie haben Gefallen dran gefunden




so ist es


----------



## Pittus (26. November 2011)

Ach Schätzchen,

mich kotzen Leute an die kein vernünftiges Zeitmanagement haben. Erst heute wieder so eine Geschichte von so einen Typ aus dem Berliner NO gehört. 
Der wollte, weil er Strohwitwer ist, 'ne schöne Tour am WE machen. Favorit war 'ne Tour am Sonntag mit 'nem Typen der ein Nick hat wie ein neapolitanischer Mafiosi, der sich nach seiner Lieblingswaffe benennt.
Ausgerechnet der verschiebt die Tour nach Samstag. Da wollte der Typ aus dem Berliner NO nicht mitmachen, den nach 5 Tagen Frühschicht sollte mal etwas mehr als 5h Schlaf geben.
Da gab es noch eine Tour mit so einer postelitären Schwarzwild Truppe, mit viel geistigen Getränken bis derselbe Umnebelt ist. Nein nicht das Getränk, sondern der Geist. Da dachte sich unser Typ, geiler Plan B, genau mein Ding.
Is' er dann um 6:40 aufgestanden , gefrühstückt und noch mal hier rin geschaut und siehe da, da gibt es einen Plan C für Kurzentschlossene. So gegen 7:45 soll er angeblich von zu Hause aufgebrochen sein, 'ne knappe Stunde bis zum Alex mit dem Rad ist angeblich bei ihm locker drin. Aber schon kurz nach dem losfahren, so berichtete er mir, kamen Zweifel auf. Fahrkarte kaufen und Durchgeschwitzt,ne da fahr mal mit der S Bahn. Er also hin zur S Bahn in Berliner NO. Dort kurz vor 8 angekommen fiel ihm das Schild auf welches Mitteilt, dass  wegen Bastelarbeiten hier nix fährt. Er also nach Blankenburg geradelt. 8:08 teilt ihn dort ein Schild mit" Du hättest dich nicht beeilen müssen, ich fahr erst in 9 min nach Pankow. 8:30 in Pankow beschloss dieser launige Kerl, das Alkohol gar nicht gut ist, wenn er jetzt schon über 40min für lausige 8 km braucht. Außerdem ist die Tour für Kurzentschlossene  seinem hohem Alter viel gerechter, da sie nur im Schneckentempo zu irgendwelchen Chirurgen geht die dort mit Gips herum hantieren. Da er schon in die richtigen Bahn saß lehnte er sich nach hinten und freute sich seines Lebens. Aber nicht lange, den als um 9:15 eine nette aber bestimmte Stimme sagte "Lchtenrade, Endstation" war er zur richtigen Zeit zwei S Bahn Stationen zu kurz. Da die nächste Bahn auch erst in 9 min kommen sollte und dieser senile Typ der Meinung war, dass hier die S Bahn Stationen ganz nah beieinander liegen fuhr mit seinen Radel nach Blankenfelde. Dort stellte er dann fest, was für ein Narr er doch ist, hat Plan A, B, C und ist nicht in der Lage auch nur Einen auszuführen. 
Mensch die nicht mal so einfache Dinge fertigbringen wie pünktlich zu sein, die sollte man ächten, teeren und federn.
Der Rest ist schnell erzählt, von Lichtenrade,über Blankenfelde, Bestensee, KW, Niederlehme Erkner, Neuenhaken, Hönow,und Ahrensfelde musste er einsam nach Hause fahren.
Ach Schätzchen, sag's och den Kindern, unpünktliche Menschen werden einsam verscharrt, weil sie selbst da nicht pünktlich sind. Ich kann Solche Typen nicht leiden.

Pitt


----------



## Gotti1 (26. November 2011)

Was für ne geile Anfahrt nur noch zu toppen durch Deinen Bericht, hätte mich gefreut aber das nächste mal klappt's bestimmt.
Gruesse Stefan


----------



## axl65 (26. November 2011)

Pittus schrieb:


> Ach Schätzchen,
> 
> mich kotzen Leute an die kein vernünftiges Zeitmanagement haben. Erst heute wieder so eine Geschichte von so einen Typ aus dem Berliner NO gehört.
> Der wollte, weil er Strohwitwer ist, 'ne schöne Tour am WE machen. Favorit war 'ne Tour am Sonntag mit 'nem Typen der ein Nick hat wie ein neapolitanischer Mafiosi, der sich nach seiner Lieblingswaffe benennt.
> ...




Ü50 erklärt alles!!!

axl


----------



## timtim (27. November 2011)

Der schwerste Kampf im Leben ist halt der mit sich selbst ...................


----------



## checkb (27. November 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> Der schwerste Kampf im Leben ist halt der mit sich selbst ...................



Von dir? 

Sehr weise Worte und oft versteht man sie erst richtig wenn man schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel hat.

Schönen Sonntag noch, checkb


----------



## Nill (27. November 2011)

Wat  ?


----------



## timtim (27. November 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Von dir?
> 
> Sehr weise Worte und oft versteht man sie erst richtig wenn man schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel hat.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch, checkb



Weisheit - oder bittere Erkenntnis ?  Nenn es wie du magst........


----------



## Nill (27. November 2011)

Wat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (28. November 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Wat ?


du wirst verdonnert ,wegen zweier dussliger kommentare ,im februar zu 8 tagen strafbiken auf LP ...


----------



## Lennart (28. November 2011)

Wat?


----------



## Lennart (28. November 2011)

Wat?


----------



## Nill (28. November 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> du wirst verdonnert ,wegen zweier dussliger kommentare ,im februar zu 8 tagen strafbiken auf LP ...



Yehaaa !!!  
Ich versuche alles Menschen mögliche!


----------



## timtim (29. November 2011)

es folgt mal wieder ein typisches eher trauriges beispiel für unsere kränkelnde gesellschaft ,nicht nur im sommer mord und totschlag "da unten " sondern jetzt auch im winter ,die menschen sind so dumm .............(rette deine pfründe,und was recht ist muß recht bleiben verdammt nochmal) :kotz::kotz:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/streit-um-skitourengeher-befriedung-auf-den-pisten-1.1221907


----------



## axl65 (2. Dezember 2011)

Fake oder wirklich cool !!!







axl


----------



## Lennart (2. Dezember 2011)

Anfänger-Fake. Richtige Lösung wäre AC:AB 1312.


----------



## checkb (2. Dezember 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> es folgt mal wieder ein typisches eher trauriges beispiel für unsere kränkelnde gesellschaft ,nicht nur im sommer mord und totschlag "da unten " sondern jetzt auch im winter ,die menschen sind so dumm .............(rette deine pfründe,und was recht ist muß recht bleiben verdammt nochmal) :kotz::kotz:
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/streit-um-skitourengeher-befriedung-auf-den-pisten-1.1221907



Als nächstes wir und dann ist endlich wieder Ruhe und Ordnung im katholischen Kanton.


----------



## Anto (5. Dezember 2011)

Der Nightride am Vorabend war also erfolgreich  _...doch offenbar hatten die Wildschweine Wind von der Aktion bekommen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (5. Dezember 2011)

Äh ja, streng geheime Sache und totale Absperrung. 

Ich war ja mit mod31 am Freitag im Wald, im ganz nördlichen Grunewald waren überall Jäger mit Warnwesten unterwegs. Allerdings fielen nur wenige Schüsse und irgendwie sah für mich alles nach Hobbyjägern aus. 

Interessant war nur eine Aktion als ca. 15m entfernt ein Keiler von einem Rudel Hunde eingekreist wurde, allerdings war dieser Keiler wohl zu teuer um ihn zu schießen. 

Die Durchfahrt wurde uns aber in dem Bereich nicht verboten. Polizei und Absperrungen wurden auch nicht gesichtet. 

Naja wie auch immer, ich bin ja dafür dass jeder beim nächsten Nightride ne Flinte in die Hand bekommt und dann werden wir sie schon los. Aber wieso wollen wir sie überhaupt los werden? 


Thomas


----------



## axl65 (6. Dezember 2011)

Das Leben ist wahrlich kein Ponyhof !!!







axl


----------



## Nill (6. Dezember 2011)

hihihi


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet heute alle einen schönen Nikolaus!.... Meinen seht Ihr hier:


----------



## timtim (6. Dezember 2011)

Was ein aufgeblasener Kerl ...


----------



## PiratPilot (6. Dezember 2011)

Hör mir uff mit Nikolaus! Bei der heutigen Datensammelwut der Firmen müsste es doch für Amazon ein leichtes sein, zu erkennen, wenn zwei Leute unabhängig voneinander das gleiche an eine Adresse bestellen. Dann könnten sie doch den Nikolaus vor dem drohenden Doppelgeschenk warnen?!  

Na ja, jetzt hat jeder einen Reiseführer für La Palma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (6. Dezember 2011)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Hör mir uff mit Nikolaus! Bei der heutigen Datensammelwut der Firmen müsste es doch für Amazon ein leichtes sein, zu erkennen, wenn zwei Leute unabhängig voneinander das gleiche an eine Adresse bestellen. Dann könnten sie doch den Nikolaus vor dem drohenden Doppelgeschenk warnen?!
> 
> Na ja, jetzt hat jeder einen Reiseführer für La Palma.


 

You made my day


----------



## Kasebi (6. Dezember 2011)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet heute alle einen schönen Nikolaus!....






500gr Nicolausfrühstück Hmmmmm
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## rahu (7. Dezember 2011)

... liebes schätzchen, im welt weiten netz konnte ich dieses schmuckstück finden 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu-K-WimKXs"]The Story of Knut Wuchtig...Insterburg & Co.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Jugendbrigade65 (7. Dezember 2011)

*Die Jugendbrigade65* unterstützt die Forderung:

* Freiheit für Knut Wuchtig !!!*



Jugeendbrigade65


----------



## checkb (7. Dezember 2011)

Alda mach hier keinen Stress, Du Opfer.


----------



## Boerge (7. Dezember 2011)

Jugendbrigade65 schrieb:


> *Die Jugendbrigade65* unterstützt die Forderung:
> 
> * Freiheit für Knut Wuchtig !!!*
> 
> ...



Schreib erstmal Jugendbrigade richtig. Dann noch und das habe ich der Jugendbrigade schonmal geschrieben: Für Touraufrufe ist es OK den Account zu benutzen. Um hier ein bisschen "Stimmung" zu machen überhaupt nicht. Hier wird entweder persönlich kommuniziert oder überhaupt nicht.
Das ist dazu die letzte Ansage.


----------



## checkb (7. Dezember 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSKu...Barth - Ick Liebe dir [EXTENDET EDITION] [201


----------



## VeloWoman (13. Dezember 2011)

RED BULL Holy Ride


----------



## triops (13. Dezember 2011)

Unglaublich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





»Was sind das für Frauen, die zu so etwas fähig sind, fragt man sich unwillkürlich angesichts des neuesten Falles von gefährlicher Vernachlässigung, der sich letztes Wochenende in Seligenstadt ereignete. 

Wie erst jetzt bekannt wurde, befreite die Polizei am Sonntag gegen Mittag im Niederfeld aus einer Hochparterrewohnung einen kurz vor dem Verdursten stehenden, schlecht ernährten 37-jährigen Mann. Nachbarn hatten die Ordnungshüter alarmiert.

Die Lebensgefährtin des Mannes, war am Morgen für ein paar Stunden mit den Kindern zu den Großeltern gefahren. 
In der Wohnung fanden die Mitarbeiter der Polizei keinerlei altersgerechten Getränke. Nur Wasser, Tee und Säfte, so was habe ich noch nie gesehen, so der noch sichtlich mitgenommene Polizeibeamte. Er und seine Kollegen erleben so einiges, aber in jener Wohnung fanden sie nicht einmal genügend Nahrung für eine einzige Männermahlzeit. Nur Müsli, Milchprodukte und Rohstoffe wie Kartoffeln, Reis oder Eier, die vor dem Verzehr erst noch verarbeitet werden müssten, befanden sich in der Küche.

Die Regale der Wohnung quollen über von kulturwissenschaftlicher Fachliteratur. Aber es fand sich keine einzige Männer-, Auto- oder Fußballzeitschrift. Auch kein Fernseher. 
Die Beamten brachten den Mann in eine Kriseneinrichtung der gastronomischen Hilfe, dem Klein´s Brauhaus in der Bahnhofstraße.
Der Leiter der Einrichtung päppelte den Mann persönlich mühsam über Stunden mit Bier und Korn wieder auf. Mitarbeiter des zuständigen Pizzaservice verteilten Notrufnummern in der Nachbarschaft.

Warum erst jetzt!? fragten einige? 

Oftmals sind Männer, die Opfer dieser Form von Vernachlässigung geworden sind, schlicht und einfach nicht in der Lage, selbst um Hilfe zu bitten. Seit sich schnurlose Telefone in den Haushalten allgemein durchgesetzt haben, wissen oft nur noch die Frauen, wo in der Wohnung sich diese Telefone befinden.

Junge Frauen seien mit der Haltung und Pflege eines Mannes häufig überfordert. Der zuerst possierlich wirkende Mann werde schnell zu einer Belastung, wenn er nach der Balz seine typischen Verhaltensweisen der Sesshaftigkeit ausbilde. Spätestens wenn die ersten Kinder da seien, bleibe den Frauen neben ihrer Berufstätigkeit kaum noch Zeit für den Mann. Böse Absicht sei es eigentlich so gut wie nie, die Frauen dazu bewege, ihren Mann alleine zu Hause zu lassen. Aber Fälle wie dieser erschüttern auch die Einsatzkräfte. Der Ärmste hat bloß noch 90 Kilo gewogen. Fassungsloses Kopfschütteln.

Dem Mann geht es glücklicherweise wieder den Umständen entsprechend gut. Aber das Entsetzen bleibt. Nachbarn und Anwohner stellten Flachmänner und Sixpacks unter dem Balkon des Opfers auf und entzündeten Kerzen. Auf einem handgeschriebenen Zettel steht die Frage: Warum? Sie bewegt hier alle.


----------



## konaxel (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke lieber RaHu, für dieses tolle Musikstück.

Aber nein, es darf keine Freiheit für solche Strolche geben. 
Wo führt es hin, wenn die Macht vom Niveau gedankenlos überrannt werden kann? 
Da muss ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden! Sperrt sie ein, die Freidenker dieser Welt, denn sonst leben wir bald ohne richtige Überwachung und ohne Zinseszins. 
Das darf doch nicht das Ziel sein. Wie langweilig wird es, ohne Ausbeutung, Korruption und falsches Machtverständnis.

Danke, Schätzchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabu82 (13. Dezember 2011)

@triops,sehr schön,da häng ich doch glatt noch etwas ran.


    Eine Frau glücklich zu machen ist einfach...

Mann muss nur ein ..

1. Freund
2. Partner
3. Liebhaber
4. Bruder
5. Vater
6. Lehrer
7. Erzieher
8. Koch
9. Mechaniker
10. Monteur
11. Innenarchitekt
12. Stylist
13. Elektriker
14. Sexologe
15. Gynäkologe
16. Psychologe
17. Psychiater
18. Therapeut sein und
19. zuvorkommend
20. sympathisch
21. durchtrainiert
22. liebevoll
23. aufmerksam
24. gentlemanlike
25. intelligent
26. einfallsreich
27. kreativ
28. einfühlsam
29. stark
30. verständnisvoll
31. tolerant
32. bescheiden
33. ehrgeizig
34. fähig
35. mutig
36. entschieden
37. vertrauensvoll
38. respektvoll
39. hingebungsvoll
40. leidenschaftlich und vor allem
41. zahlungsfähig sein.
Gleichzeitig, sollte er darauf achten, dass
a) er nicht eifersüchtig ist, und dennoch nicht uninteressiert
b) er sich mit seiner Familie gut versteht, ihr aber nicht mehr Zeit widmet als der Frau
c) er ihr Raum lässt, sich aber besorgt zeigt, wo sie war und was sie gemacht hat.

Sehr wichtig ist es:
nicht  die Geburtstage, Jahrestage, Hochzeitstage, Namenstage, Ihre Tage,  Datum des ersten Kusses, Geburtstag ihrer Lieblingstante, Ihres  Lieblingsneffen oder ihrer Lieblingsfreundin ... zu vergessen.

Leider  garantiert auch die perfekte Einhaltung dieser Ratschläge kein 100%iges  Glück. Sie könnte sich von einem perfekten und abgestimmten Leben  eingeengt fühlen und mit dem erstbesten Schlaffi davonrennen, der ihr  begegnet.


Und nun die andere Seite der Medaille:
Einen Mann glücklich zu machen ist wie wir nun rasch erkennen werden bei 
weitem nicht so leicht.
Denn:

Der Mann braucht:

1. Sex und
2. Essen

Die meisten Frauen sind mit diesen seinen Bedürfnissen natürlich überfordert. Was lernen wir daraus?

Harmonisches  Zusammenleben ist gar nicht schwer wenn Männer endlich erkennen, dass  sie ein klein wenig ihrer Ansprüche zurückschrauben müssen!


----------



## Boerge (13. Dezember 2011)

Männer denken das sie fühlen - Frauen fühlen das sie denken!


----------



## VeloWoman (13. Dezember 2011)

@Fabu82  

Ist doch garnet soooo viel..lol


----------



## Fabu82 (13. Dezember 2011)

Wir tun was wir können...


----------



## rahu (13. Dezember 2011)

Boerge schrieb:


> Männer denken das sie fühlen - Frauen fühlen das sie denken!



@velowoman dein Einsatz


----------



## VeloWoman (13. Dezember 2011)

..ich fühl mich nicht sooo...


----------



## Nill (13. Dezember 2011)

also denkst du nicht  ....hihihi


----------



## VeloWoman (13. Dezember 2011)

richtig "gefühlt"..lol.. bin gerade müde


----------



## Lennart (13. Dezember 2011)

Es ist nicht so, wie du denkst (Klassiker ):

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w17UviAL58"]Fresh D. feat. Hermine G. - Wenn du denkst (by Coldmirror)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horsedriver (14. Dezember 2011)

...kaufe Deiner Frau eine Taschenlampe, halte diese an eines ihrer Ohren und schalte das Licht ein....schon leuchten die Augen..fertig!

Horsedriver


----------



## VeloWoman (14. Dezember 2011)

Das isn Blondinenwitz und der ist alt...*gähn

Nix witziges auf Lager?


----------



## Boerge (14. Dezember 2011)

"Leider ist dein Rad kaputt und hässlich"






Hier: NotesOfBerlin


----------



## the K. (14. Dezember 2011)

Boerge schrieb:


> "Leider ist dein Rad kaputt und hässlich"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und? Warst'e dolle sauer, wie De den Zettel an Deim Bike gefunden hast?


----------



## rahu (14. Dezember 2011)

Boerge schrieb:


> "Leider ist dein Rad kaputt und hässlich"
> ...
> Hier: NotesOfBerlin



... das Klischee (aus der Gegend der Dresdner Strasse) voll bedient, schön politisch korrekt in der Ansprache und einen auf intellektuell machen - dabei häufen sich auf dem Zettel orthografische- und grammatikalische Fehler 

beste Grüße, RaHu (der sich immer wieder freut, das sein Feindbild sich selbst vorführt)


----------



## Fabu82 (15. Dezember 2011)

Verheiratete Männer leben länger als unverheiratete, aber sie sind viel eher bereit zu sterben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (15. Dezember 2011)

Hachja Schätzchen,

so langsam lern ich Berlin lieben.

Heute Nacht wurden im Haus sämtliche Keller aufgebrochen und die Polizei meint um 11:30 Uhr da hat schon jemand angerufen. Aber niemand kommt auf die Idee den Mietern bescheid zu geben. 

Ich meinte dann zum Polizisten in der Bank lässt man den Tresor natürlich nach dem Banküberfall auch offen, damit sich jeder mal bedienen kann....

Gott sei Dank sind beide Räder und auch die teuren Inlineskates im Keller geblieben. Warum auch immer ? 

Nun muss ich mir was überlegen, in die Wohnung dürfen die Räder auch nicht. Da stehn ja schon zwei.

Schätzchen was schlägst du vor?


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Dezember 2011)

Neue Kellertür natürlich:





Wer sich da durchkämpft, wird die Räder aber bestimmt nicht stehen lassen


----------



## VeloWoman (15. Dezember 2011)

größere Wohnung 

EDIT: Och nö Schätzeken  SBahn Totalausfall


----------



## PiratPilot (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Jahr muss nicht mal Schnee fallen, damit die S-Bahn ausfällt.


----------



## VeloWoman (15. Dezember 2011)

*Sehr geehrte Fahrgäste,

 auf Grund eines Stromausfalls beim Elektronischen Stellwerk in Halensee  kommt es derzeit zu einem Komplettausfall des S-Bahn - Verkehrs. Auf  der Stadtbahn ist ist der Regional- und Fernverkehr betroffen.

  Der Zugverkehr der S-Bahn Berlin wird aktuell (Stand 13:10 Uhr) auf  folgenden Streckenabschnitten unregelmäßig aufrecht erhalten:

 Hennigsdorf - Alt-Reinickendorf (S25)
 Oranienburg - Hohen Neuendorf (S1)
 Birkenwerder - Blankenburg (S8)
 Bernau - Blankenburg (S2)
 Attilastraße - Blankenfelde (S2)
 Warschauer Straße - Wartenberg / Ahrensfelde / Strausberg Nord (S75 / S7 / S5)
 Ostkreuz - Erkner (S3)*



Wer hattn da heut früh keenen Kaffe getrunken und ist eingepennt?


----------



## checkb (15. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Schei55e, ick muss heute noch ins Rheinland.


----------



## PiratPilot (15. Dezember 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Schöne Schei55e, ick muss heute noch ins Rheinland.



Mit der S-Bahn?


----------



## N8ride (15. Dezember 2011)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Mit der S-Bahn?



Nee mit dem ICE, der fährt aktuell auch nicht.


----------



## cubation (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Panzertür ist natürlich nett, allerdings bei Holzverschlag nicht so sinnvoll. Noch dazu müsste ich vorher das Haus über dem Keller abtragen. 

Und die Wohnung ist mir schon groß genug. Problem ist einzig und allein die weibliche Mitmieterin die das nicht möchte.  

Die beiden Räder kommen erst einmal übers Wochenende auf Arbeit unter und dann mal schauen was sich nächste Woche so machen lässt... 


Bloß warum waren sämtliche Keller aufgebrochen und nichts wurde mitgenommen? Ist das in Berlin normal? 




checkb schrieb:


> Schöne Schei55e, ick muss heute noch ins Rheinland.




Fahrrad... 

und wenn es dann mal ein wenig länger dauert gibts noch Snickers...  

ansonsten vielleicht per Mitfahrgelegenheit bis zum nächsten Bahnhof...


----------



## checkb (15. Dezember 2011)

> Fahrrad...
> 
> und wenn es dann mal ein wenig länger dauert gibts noch Snickers...



Fahrrad ist nicht so mein Ding zur Zeit, aber Snickers immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten reincke (15. Dezember 2011)

zu der Einbrecherei muß ich mal einhaken: Stehen an den Kellertüren denn Nummern oder Namen dran, die auf den Mieter schließen lassen?
Ich habe mit einem Kollegen mal so eine Serie bearbeitet, am Platz der Vereinten Nationen, rund 30 aufgebrochene Keller. An 1 (einem!) stand ein name, so daß der Mieter informiert werden konnte.

Ich wünsche trotzdem allen ein diebstahlfreies Wochenende....


----------



## itw (15. Dezember 2011)

Bloß warum waren sämtliche Keller aufgebrochen und nichts wurde mitgenommen? Ist das in Berlin normal? 

@cubation.

Bei mir war mitte folgendes "normal". 

Berlin/Fhain. Stahltür zu den Mieterkellern aufgebrochen.
NUR unseren Mieterkeller aufgebrochen und (abgeschlossenes!)Geländefahrrad
mitgenommen. 2 mtb Stadtschpampen + K2 inliner
nebst + Campingausrüstung, Schlauchboot usw.
hat den/die TÜPEN überhaupt nicht interessiert.

Ich weiß ja nicht wer da so rumgestanden
und mich mit dem 2Rad beobachtet hat.

Geholfen hat danach nur Bike in die Wohnung
und Umzug raus aus Berlin. Jetzt steht das Bike wieder ohne Sorgen im Keller. 
Das soll aber kein Aufruf zur Landflucht werden.
Wäre ja blöd, wenns hier auch so voll wird wie in Fhain.
Grüße (und Diebstahlfreie Nacht)  itw





Fahrrad... 

und wenn es dann mal ein wenig länger dauert gibts noch Snickers...  

ansonsten vielleicht per Mitfahrgelegenheit bis zum nächsten Bahnhof...[/QUOTE]


----------



## itw (15. Dezember 2011)

...dicke Finger und Handytastatur ist ne ungünstige Kombination....


----------



## cubation (15. Dezember 2011)

itw schrieb:


> ...dicke Finger und Handytastatur ist ne ungünstige Kombination....



Dafür gibts doch auch Lösungen... 









Zum Thema Keller... Hauswart wusste bescheid der hat dank der von dir genannten Nummern eine Übersicht. Ist nur unschön ebend standen immer noch mehrere Keller offen und die Dunkelheit hat schon lange eingesetzt. 

In meinem Keller sind jetzt jedenfalls nur noch leere Kartons...


----------



## itw (16. Dezember 2011)

cubation schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch auch Lösungen...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (20. Dezember 2011)

Schätzelein, ich wollt Dir ja noch zeigen, welches Bild man in Berlin sieht, wenn man aus dem vergewaltigten, äh, veränderten Schwarzen Weg rauskommt:





*Unsere Natur wurde vernichtet!! Für den BBI-Profit -> Danke!*

Allein die Ecke rund um den "Schwarzen Weg" ist dank neuer Bahngleise und der damit verbundenen Schalldämpfwand sowie zahlreichen Zäunen eine einzige große Sackgasse. Mal abgesehen, von den Trails die u.a. damit wegfallen, ist es imho eine große Belastung für die Einwohner, nicht mehr in ihrem Wald spazieren gehen zu können und nun statt dessen beispielsweise mit ihren Hunden die Straße (bzw. das Asphaltband, äh, der Gehweg daneben) wie eben die vielbefahrene Waltersdorfer Straße nutzen müssen. 

So, Schätzelein, das wars auch schon im Großen und Ganzen, was ich Dir in der Angelegenheit ans Herz legen wollt.


----------



## Eispickel (20. Dezember 2011)

Schwieriges Thema.... was sind denn deiner Meinung nach wirklich sinnvolle und praktikable Alternativen? Gibt es die überhaupt oder reicht es aus einfach immer nur "dagegen" zu rufen? 

Bei Infrastrukturprojekten dieser Größenordnung wird es in Deutschland immer irgendwo Leute geben die von den Auswirkungen betroffen sind...

Was ist also zu tun?


----------



## checkb (20. Dezember 2011)

> Bei Infrastrukturprojekten dieser Größenordnung wird es in Deutschland immer irgendwo Leute geben die von den Auswirkungen betroffen sind...



Danke.


----------



## axl65 (20. Dezember 2011)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema.... was sind denn deiner Meinung nach wirklich sinnvolle und praktikable Alternativen? Gibt es die überhaupt oder reicht es aus einfach immer nur "dagegen" zu rufen?
> 
> Bei Infrastrukturprojekten dieser Größenordnung wird es in Deutschland immer irgendwo Leute geben die von den Auswirkungen betroffen sind...
> 
> Was ist also zu tun?




Sehe ich genauso wie Du.

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe das anders - natürliche Schallschutzwände sehen doch viiiel besser aus 

http://www.skoften.net/index/video/lekker_stukje_fietsen

PS.: Würde es gerne einbetten...
PPS.: Ich weiß, Thema verfehlt


----------



## rahu (20. Dezember 2011)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema.... was sind denn deiner Meinung nach wirklich sinnvolle und praktikable Alternativen? Gibt es die überhaupt oder reicht es aus einfach immer nur "dagegen" zu rufen?
> 
> Bei Infrastrukturprojekten dieser Größenordnung wird es in Deutschland immer irgendwo Leute geben die von den Auswirkungen betroffen sind...
> 
> Was ist also zu tun?



... ich bin grundsätzlich deiner meinung, doch gerade bei projekten in einer solchen größenordnung muss man die direkt betroffenen angemessen beachten und hier liegt m.m. nach das systemische problem der profit- und machtgier einzelner. wenn man den, wirklich komplexen, werdegang des bbi hinterleuchtet stößt man auf viele willkürlichkeiten, arbeiten mit falschen daten und manipulationen (vor allem der bevölkerung). 

ändern lässt sich das wohl nicht, anprangern schon.

nachdenkliche grüße, rahu

_*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BrLrwbkQWQ"]Wie funktioniert Geld? Teil 1 von 3      - YouTube[/nomedia]*_


----------



## Runterrauf (20. Dezember 2011)

Der ehemalige Südostasien-Korrespondent des Spiegel, Tiziano Terzani, stellt in seinem 1993 (!)  erschienenen Buch "Fliegen ohne Flügel" (passender Titel übrigens) fest: "Die Städte heute werden nicht mehr für ihre Einwohner gebaut, sondern für die Durchreisenden und Investoren...". Das triffts meiner Meinung nach auf den Punkt.

Die Frage, ob man 40.000 Hektar Wald platt machen muß, weil der Durchschnitt 2x im Jahr seinen Koffer bequem aufs Gepäckband legen muß, stellt keiner mehr.

Das Wort "Infrastrukturmaßnahme" reiht sich gleich nach Stresstest als Unwort ein. Mit dem versucht wird, alles mögliche Unsinnige als vermeintliche notwendige Investition zu rechtfertigen. EP, wir sind dieses Jahr gemeinsam von Schönefeld gestartet, das war doch definitiv der abenteuerlichste Flughafen, oder?


----------



## Altglienicker (20. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## axl65 (20. Dezember 2011)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Es war ein Fehler, diesen Großflughafen direkt an den Rand einer Millionenmetropole zu setzen.


Wohin denn sonst???

axl


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Wohin denn sonst???
> 
> axl



*Leipzig* - gibts ja schon, wozu braucht dann B einen? 

Dann würden hier in L.E. mal nicht nur US Militärtransporter und DHL Frachter fliegen.

Bürgerbeteiligung bei hoheitlichen Bundesaufgaben ist so eine Sache, aber mit einer Volksabstimmung wäre das schon was geworden, siehe Seehofer und der Ausbau vom Flughafen München.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (20. Dezember 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> *Leipzig* - gibts ja schon, wozu braucht dann B einen?
> 
> Dann würden hier in L.E. mal nicht nur US Militärtransporter und DHL Frachter fliegen.
> 
> Bürgerbeteiligung bei hoheitlichen Bundesaufgaben ist so eine Sache, aber mit einer Volksabstimmung wäre das schon was geworden, siehe Seehofer und der Ausbau vom Flughafen München.


Und wie bekommt man dann die Massen an Menschen,die zwar in Leipzig landen aber eigentlich nach Berlin wollen,umweltverträglich dorthin???
Alles Quatsch.
Eine Metropole wie Berlin braucht auch seinen Flughafen.
Alles andere ist schöne Träumerei.

Und warum sollte Leipzig  nicht einen Flughafen haben,den es vielleicht nicht braucht???
Hat doch auch ein Fussballstadion welches eigentlich nicht gebraucht wird.

axl


----------



## Anto (20. Dezember 2011)

BBI... Was sollen bloß die Bayern in ihren Schätzchenfred schreiben?


----------



## PiratPilot (20. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man überlegt, wie viele ungenutzte Militärflugplätze es in Brandenburg gibt - Finow, Dedelow, Groß Dölln, Marxwalde, Altes Lager, Werneuchen, Cottbus Drewitz, Brand, Preschen, Neuruppin, Sperenberg...die gammeln jetzt alle als Infrastrukturruinen vor sich hin. Vernünftigerweise hätte man einen davon ausbauen können, aber die Arbeitsplätze, die Anbindung, die Baumafia und überhaupt...

Was ich eigentlich fragen wollte: Wie soll ich reagieren, wenn eine Dame ihr Damenrad mit der fetten Abus-Kette nicht nur an den Fahrradständer sondern zur Sicherheit auch an mein Oberrohr (meines Rennrades!) schließt? Ich habe einen Döner gegessen und mich gefreut, als sie nach 20 Minuten mit dem Weihnachtseinkauf fertig war...


----------



## Eispickel (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: "Schwieriges Thema"



Runterrauf schrieb:


> ... EP, wir sind dieses Jahr gemeinsam von Schönefeld gestartet, das war doch definitiv der abenteuerlichste Flughafen, oder?



Stimmt, aber ich habe auch nirgends geschrieben, dass ich PRO neuer Flughafen bin oder zum abfliegen einen neuen Flughafen in Schönefeld brauche. Ich persönlich kann und konnte auch gut von Schönefeld (alt) flliegen ...



Altglienicker schrieb:


> Das ist ein Totschlagargument. Damit könnte man Alles und Jedes begründen.
> ...



Das ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Das ist die Realität.

Alle weiteren Diskussionen zu diesem Thema würde ich (wenn es von Interesse ist) von meiner Seite aus lieber in die reale Welt verlegen. Schriftlich redet man so schnell aneinander vorbei.... wer dennoch mag kann hier natürlich gerne weitermachen.

Danke


----------



## Altglienicker (21. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## axl65 (21. Dezember 2011)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Axl, Du meinst Schönefeld ist alternativlos?
> 
> Wenn Dich mögliche Antworten auf Deine Frage wirklich interessieren, kannst Du gerne z.B. mal in der dort verlinkten pdf-Datei blättern.



Letztendlich wären Alternativen doch nur eine Verschiebung
der Probleme.
Und wenn man so ein Ding in die Pampa baut,dann würde es 
eben dort die Natur treffen,wahrscheinlich in viel größerem 
Umfang als in Schönefeld.
Ich bleibe dabei,eine Großstadt braucht einen großen
Flughafen,alles andere ist an der Realität vorbei.


axl


----------



## souldriver (21. Dezember 2011)

Runterrauf schrieb:


> Der ehemalige Südostasien-Korrespondent des Spiegel, Tiziano Terzani, stellt in seinem 1993 (!)  erschienenen Buch "Fliegen ohne Flügel" (passender Titel übrigens) fest: "Die Städte heute werden nicht mehr für ihre Einwohner gebaut, sondern für die Durchreisenden und Investoren...". Das triffts meiner Meinung nach auf den Punkt.


Und auch für die Sch**ss-Touristen aus England, Italien, USA, ...,  die nur zum Saufen kommen, in umgewandelten Ferienwohnungen hausen und den eigentlichen Einwohnern das Leben in der Innenstadt noch unerträglicher machen.
Meine Meinung: Fliegen wieder so richtig teuer machen wie früher (ist doch pervers, dass das Taxi zum Flughafen teurer ist als der eigentliche Flug), dann kommen nicht mehr so viele und man braucht auch keinen Riesen-Flughafen zu bauen.


----------



## Horsedriver (21. Dezember 2011)

..zum Thema, kein durchkommen mehr...eine Alternative, wie ich sie aus dem Taunus kennen gelernt habe, als dort eine Bundesstraßenverlängerung und die angrenzende S-Bahn verlegt wurden, ist das es auch die Möglichkeit von Brücken und Unterführungen gibt, die es Mensch und Tier ermöglichen, weiterhin in Ihre gewohnte Umgebung zu kommen..
Wenn der Wille da ist, ist mehr möglich als man glaubt..

Horsedriver


----------



## Lennart (21. Dezember 2011)

Richtig, ich bin für den (unterirdischen) Tief-Flughafen Berlin 21!


----------



## Fabu82 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ziemlich passend...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW6K-CQra0c"]Der Junge mit der Gitarre -Hallo worum gehts,ich bin dagegen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

...nicht meine Haltung zu BBI...ick find ihn gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (21. Dezember 2011)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich fragen wollte: Wie soll ich reagieren, wenn eine Dame ihr Damenrad mit der fetten Abus-Kette nicht nur an den Fahrradständer sondern zur Sicherheit auch an mein Oberrohr (meines Rennrades!) schließt? Ich habe einen Döner gegessen und mich gefreut, als sie nach 20 Minuten mit dem Weihnachtseinkauf fertig war...




Was hat Sie dazu gesagt? Oder hat Sie es nicht mal gecheckt? 

Bei mir ist die Zeit immer knapp, so relaxed könnte ich nicht reagieren... 



Zum Thema BBI ... Berlin hat(te) 3 Flughäfen... und ich bin der Meinung die sind alle 3 nicht mal klein...


----------



## Marcin_ (21. Dezember 2011)

Flughafen hin oder her...
In genau einem Jahr geht endlich die Welt unter.


----------



## cubation (21. Dezember 2011)

Phonka schrieb:


> Flughafen hin oder her...
> In genau einem Jahr geht endlich die Welt unter.




Glaubst du, einer sprechenden Biene?


----------



## PiratPilot (21. Dezember 2011)

cubation schrieb:


> Was hat Sie dazu gesagt? Oder hat Sie es nicht mal gecheckt?


Ich habe mich bedankt, als sie endlich ihr Schloss entfernte. Ihre Entschuldigung bestand aus einem 'Ach so?! Mussten sie lange warten?'. Na ja, in Berlin kann man ja schon froh sein, wenn man nicht angemault wird.


----------



## axl65 (21. Dezember 2011)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Na ja, in Berlin kann man ja schon froh sein, wenn man nicht angemault wird.




Ich erlebe ja auch hin und wieder,daß Radler ihre Räder an unsere
Parkverbotsschilder anschliessen.
Hier ist die Lösung relativ einfach,ich ziehe das Schild aus dem 
Haltefuss nach oben weg und dabei auch aus dem Schloss.
Um dem Rad keinen Schaden zuzufügen,lasse ich es dann an Ort 
und Stelle liegen. 

@PP:
Was hättest Du im Falle großer Eile Deinerseits gemacht???

axl


----------



## Lennart (21. Dezember 2011)

Mein Bike ist auch mal vor der Uni mit angeschlossen worden. Hab dann nen Zettel mit meiner Handynr. dagelassen und bin mit der Bahn nachhause. Die fuhr dann sogar, das war bestimmt abgesprochen.


----------



## Runterrauf (21. Dezember 2011)

BBI ... der Berliner an sich ... Berliner ÖPNV ... was jetzt? 

ich wünsch jedenfalls allen schöne Weihnachtstage und: Let it Snow !


----------



## VeloWoman (22. Dezember 2011)

...ahh...Kollegen sind anstrengend, besonders wenn es Frauen sind...*grummel*


----------



## PiratPilot (22. Dezember 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> @PP:
> Was hättest Du im Falle großer Eile Deinerseits gemacht???



Das beste war ja, dass ihr Schloss mein Oberrohr mit ihrer Sattelstütze verband. Ich hätte das Schloss einfach über ihren Sattel fädeln können und ihr Rad dann unangeschlossen stehen lassen. Dann wäre ich nach Hause geradelt und hätte eine fette Abus-Kette am Oberrohr gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rahu (23. Dezember 2011)

... so mein liebes schätzchen, ich mache mich noch zu einer kleinen tour auf und gebe mich dann der weihnachtsvöllerei hin.

Euch allen ein frohes Fest und ein paar ruhige, entspannte tage 

beste grüße RaHu


----------



## cubation (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche auch ein Frohes Fest, lasst euch Reich mit Fahrradteilen/Zubehör beschenken. Ich verlasse jetzt das Land.

Bis die Tage...


Thomas


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. Dezember 2011)

Ho-Ho-Ho!
Ebenfalls allen frohe Weihnachten und  einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann! 
Grüße, Christian


----------



## sprotte (24. Dezember 2011)

... drauß vom Walde komm'ich her, und ich muss sagen, es weihnachtet schon sehr. 

Auch von mir ein frohes und gesundes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr ! 





Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## Patensen (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich reihe mich mal ein und wünsche auch allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest im Kreise der Familie und/oder Freunde.


----------



## vase2k (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohes Fest auch von mir euch allen. Danke für die gemeinsamen km, ich freu mich auf mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hinze (24. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest und schöne Feiertage!
Beste Grüße, Norbert


----------



## axl65 (24. Dezember 2011)

@Jopie:
Nach 108 Runden war ich mir nicht sicher,ob Du
die Ziellinie jemals überqueren wirst.
Das aber genau auf das heutige Datum hinzubekommen,
Respekt !!! 

axl

PS:Weihnachten geht mir am After vorbei !!!


----------



## VeloWoman (25. Dezember 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> @Jopie:
> Nach 108 Runden war ich mir nicht sicher,ob Du
> die Ziellinie jemals überqueren wirst.
> Das aber genau auf das heutige Datum hinzubekommen,
> ...


 
Dito


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (26. Dezember 2011)

Schätzelein, heut durfte ich auch mal folgendes erleben:






Und kein Sprotte weit und breit.........


----------



## Reini65 (26. Dezember 2011)

All you need is Singlespeed 

Reini


----------



## Lennart (26. Dezember 2011)

Reini65 schrieb:


> All you need is Singlespeed


Lieber Schaltauge als Kettenstrebe...


----------



## axl65 (26. Dezember 2011)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Schätzelein, heut durfte ich auch mal folgendes erleben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Warum hast Du das abgemacht???
Fährt sich doch mit Schaltung
viel besser!!!

axl


----------



## sprotte (27. Dezember 2011)

@ Schnegge: ... hätte dir auch nicht helfen können, habe mein altes ja noch nicht wieder zurück. 

Aber so versiert wie du ja bist, konntest du sichlerlich bald wieder weiter fahren. 

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## mod31 (27. Dezember 2011)

sprotte schrieb:


> hätte dir auch nicht helfen können, habe mein altes ja noch nicht wieder zurück.
> Liebe Grüße, sprotte.



Das war aber nen deutlicher Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, ne Chris


----------



## sprotte (2. Januar 2012)

Wünsche allen hier ein frohes und gesundes Neues Jahr und viel Freude und Erfolg in allen Lebensbereichen !!!

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir nochmal allen Mitfahrern ein gesundes neues Jahr 2012!

sunday


----------



## VeloWoman (4. Januar 2012)

Schätzeken.....ick lach mir schlapp, das wollte ich Dir nicht vorenthalten - geklaut ausm Frauenunterforum -

A list of Don´ts for woman on bicycles

.
.
.


----------



## konaxel (5. Januar 2012)

Na Velo, dann immer schön alle Punkte kontrollieren, vorm Start...


----------



## VeloWoman (5. Januar 2012)

- keine Flatterhose mehr
- schnell fahren erst recht nicht
- keine Ausfahrt bei Nacht
..und schon garnicht in Begleitung so vieler Kerlz 
obwohl..alleine darf ich ja auch nicht


----------



## Lennart (5. Januar 2012)

Da hilft nur mit Sprotte abseits des Kollektivs fahren.


----------



## VeloWoman (8. Januar 2012)

*ürgssss....

Nix für Leute mit Höhenangst


----------



## Patensen (8. Januar 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> *ürgssss....
> 
> Nix für Leute mit Höhenangst


 
Da wird mir ja schon beim Ansehen schwindelig


----------



## timtim (8. Januar 2012)

Mountainbiken hat viele Facetten , in den hohen Bergen kann es auch schon mal so aussehen wenn man um die Ecke kommt


----------



## Nill (8. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lennart (9. Januar 2012)

Ist das nicht von einem hier ausm Forum? Das Video hab ich vor kurzem erst gesehen.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (11. Januar 2012)

Schätzchen, die Kollegen haben es echt drauf! Siehe unten Flummys Werk!:
 Stifthalter (oder auch Pinselhalter) per Tauchrohr und Kettenblatt.  Genial!


----------



## Lennart (11. Januar 2012)




----------



## pyroGhost (18. Januar 2012)

Die Aufrufe zur Selbstjustiz hatten Erfolg. Der erste Fahrraddieb hat sich selber in die Hand gehackt. Nicht ganz ab, aber immerhin. 

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/p...leischwunde-bei-fahrraddiebstahl/6064562.html


pyro


----------



## timtim (19. Januar 2012)

Patensen schrieb:


> Da wird mir ja schon beim Ansehen schwindelig



hier gibt es noch einen kleinen Nachschlag  
[ame="http://vimeo.com/30975722"]Rockstacker / Jackson's Trails on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marcin_ (19. Januar 2012)

Patensen schrieb:


> Da wird mir ja schon beim Ansehen schwindelig



Und wie steht's mit deinem Gleichgewichtsorgan in diesen Höhen?
Mir bleibt da eher die Luft weg als dass mir schwindelig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (20. Januar 2012)

ach du *******.
ich hab mir schon beim zuschauen zweimal in die hose gemacht.


----------



## steffle (20. Januar 2012)

ttbitg schrieb:


> ach du *******.
> ich hab mir schon beim zuschauen zweimal in die hose gemacht.



  ik och.


----------



## Altglienicker (21. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## Altglienicker (22. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## cubation (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn der noch weiter wandert, können Sie den Weg auch wieder erneuern. Warum haben die nicht für die Zukunft geplant und den Weg hinter dem Stein angelegt? 


Schönes Foto


----------



## Horsedriver (23. Januar 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Schätzchen, wenn Du derzeit in die Köpenicker Forsten willst, bleib lieber zu Hause!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...so sieht es momentan ja wohl überall aus, zumindest in dem Bereichen Spandauer Stadtforst, Krämer und Nauener Forst. Feste Wege sind derzeit leider selten, alles ist irgendwie so "schwammig", so richtig Spaß habe ich da zumindest streckenweise nicht mehr..aber das Foto ist klasse, gibt die derzeitige Situation sehr gut wieder

Horsedriver


----------



## hinze (23. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich könnte man die Straße gleich bis zur Autobahnauffahrt FW weiterbauen und für PKW freigeben, das würde bestimmt mehr Touristen anlocken 
Ich denke mal, die haben wegen den Bauarbeiten für den neuen Turm den Weg befestigt.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (24. Januar 2012)

Schätzelein, vielleicht könnt ja das was für Dich sein?: 
Täve Schur liest aus seiner Biographie in KW


----------



## sprotte (25. Januar 2012)

Phonka schrieb:


> Und wie steht's mit deinem Gleichgewichtsorgan in diesen Höhen?
> Mir bleibt da eher die Luft weg als dass mir schwindelig wird.




    ... unglaublich der Mut und die Körperbeherrschung, da haben sie sich aber die Kohle von Lightville auch redlich verdient. 

Das davorige Video in Utah ist auch sehr beachtlich und respekteinflößend.  

Also Typen gibt's. 

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## VeloWoman (26. Januar 2012)

WTF

Allgemeines Bikeverbot droht im Kanton Bern

Die sind ja drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcin_ (26. Januar 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> WTF
> 
> Allgemeines Bikeverbot droht im Kanton Bern
> 
> Die sind ja drauf...



Ist ja nicht so, dass dort sich nichts tut, jedenfalls diesem Artikel zu entnehmen.
Kommentare sind auch interessant.


----------



## VeloWoman (26. Januar 2012)

LOL

"Und auch die Burgergemeinde hält den geplanten Gesetzespassus für untauglich...."

--> immer diese FastFood Esser


----------



## timtim (26. Januar 2012)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... unglaublich der Mut und die Körperbeherrschung, da haben sie sich aber die Kohle von Lightville auch redlich verdient.
> 
> Das davorige Video in Utah ist auch sehr beachtlich und respekteinflößend.
> 
> ...



Der Gipfel nennt sich Balkon von Tirol ,wegen der unglaublichen Aussicht .
Stubaier Gletscher ,Inntal/Nordkette ,Brenner ,Patscherkofel ,Alles scheinbar zum anfassen.
@Schotti war da auch schon oben , mir hat es nach 800 Hm Radschleppen gereicht und hab den Balkonblick ausgelassen.(ab der Leiter )
Das beste an dem Trail kommt nämlich erst wenn man die Baumgrenze wieder erreicht hat.......


----------



## sprotte (26. Januar 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Der Gipfel nennt sich Balkon von Tirol ,wegen der unglaublichen Aussicht .
> Stubaier Gletscher ,Inntal/Nordkette ,Brenner ,Patscherkofel ,Alles scheinbar zum anfassen.
> @Schotti war da auch schon oben , mir hat es nach 800 Hm Radschleppen gereicht und hab den Balkonblick ausgelassen.(ab der Leiter )
> Das beste an dem Trail kommt nämlich erst wenn man die Baumgrenze wieder erreicht hat.......



...hab schon gehört, dass ihr auch solche verrückten, waghalsigen Kletterbiker seid.    Jedenfalls meinen Respekt habt ihr und ein bischen depri, dass ich mir immer gleich in die Hose mache, bin ich auch.    

Na dann, toi, toi, toi für eure nächsten Touren und liebe Grüße vom kleinen Hosenschei$$er.


----------



## checkb (27. Januar 2012)

Ach Sprotte,

stell dich doch nicht immer so unter den Scheffel. Alles ne Sache der Übung, Erfahrung und des Willens. Mal was anderes machen und ausprobieren!

Hier noch was zum ankieken...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyWJczxK-cQ&feature=share"]VAUDE - Vertriders - MTB Movie (HD)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Icke hätte ja mal wieder Bock auf Biken ( FRicken ). 

Auf dem Weg zum Holytrail im November 2011...







Der Schnee ruft, checkb


----------



## timtim (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo @Sprotte , verrückt ist ja ein dehnbarer Begriff , hier gibt es ja z.b. Leute die im Dezember mal eben eine runde um Berlin mit dem Rad machen , bei wirklichem Mistwetter mal eben xxxkm,das Nenn ich mal verrückt 
Und wenn ich mal keinen Bock mehr hab Steig ich einfach ab und schieb das Rad ,oder trage es , stell dir das mal bei ner Mauerstreifenrunde vor ....


----------



## karsten reincke (27. Januar 2012)

seeeeehhhhhr dehnbar......
eine Selbstverständlichkeit, bei dem Wetter jetzt per Bike im Wald zu fahren. Meine Kollegen starren mich dann immer an, als käme ich vom Mond, wenn ich morgens um 4 mit dem Bike zum Dienst fahre und abends nach hause fahre. Denen ist das beheizte Auto wichtiger.


----------



## cubation (28. Januar 2012)

Hach schön, endlich hast du das weiße Haupt über die Stadt und deren Umgebung gepackt.

War ein toller Nightride heute im Grunewald mit jeder Menge jungfräulichem Schnee.

Danke Schätzchen


----------



## VeloWoman (29. Januar 2012)

Schätzchen...der Wettertrend ist Mist!
Nix gegen Schnee...aber ohne Schnee und tagsüber -18...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (29. Januar 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Schätzchen...der Wettertrend ist Mist!
> Nix gegen Schnee...aber ohne Schnee und tagsüber -18...



Brauchst Du Schnee um -18 Grad fühlen zu können???

axl


----------



## VeloWoman (29. Januar 2012)

neee..aber mit Schnee isses erträglicher..*seufz*


----------



## axl65 (29. Januar 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> neee..aber mit Schnee isses erträglicher..*seufz*



Ich war ja in Physik nie gut aber bin mir sicher,
daß -18 Grad ohne Schnee genau so warm/kalt sind
wie  -18 Grad mit Schnee.

axl


----------



## Anto (29. Januar 2012)

Ach Schatz...    

http://www.tape.tv/musikvideos/Sven-Van-Thom/Schatz-halts-Maul


----------



## Eispickel (29. Januar 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Ach Schatz...
> 
> http://www.tape.tv/musikvideos/Sven-Van-Thom/Schatz-halts-Maul



hmmm .... wenn sich das Posting auf die vorhergehenden beziehen sollte dann find ich es vornehm ausgedrückt mal ziemlich stark am Thema vorbei gepostet - kann passieren, muss es aber nicht.

Sollte ich aber damit falsch liegen vergesst meinen Kommentar


----------



## Lennart (29. Januar 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Ach Schatz...


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oeHy-nss88"]Ja, Schatz!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (30. Januar 2012)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ich war ja in Physik nie gut aber bin mir sicher,
> daß -18 Grad ohne Schnee genau so warm/kalt sind
> wie  -18 Grad mit Schnee.
> 
> axl



lach...mentale Geschichte


----------



## Deleted 34331 (30. Januar 2012)

Schätzchen, hastemal ne Sattelheizung


----------



## VeloWoman (30. Januar 2012)

*pfeif*


----------



## axl65 (30. Januar 2012)

*Vorher:
*



VeloWoman schrieb:


> *pfeif*



*Nachher:*





axl


----------



## VeloWoman (30. Januar 2012)

axl65 schrieb:


> *Vorher:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*nach dem nachher*


----------



## axl65 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte erst die parlieren in fremder Sprache aber es ist 
Sächsisch,also eigentlich auch keine Sprache sondern eher
ein Ärgernis,egal...!!!!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaKhredqNYg"]Jackass Fahrrad      - YouTube[/nomedia]



axl


----------



## siebenacht (30. Januar 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Schätzchen...der Wettertrend ist Mist!
> Nix gegen Schnee...aber ohne Schnee und tagsüber -18...



Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt: Nichts gegen Kälte, aber dieser schei.. Schnee. Bei Minusgraden ist zumindest diese ganze Matschepampe im Wald festgefroren und man kann dank Fully und fetten Reifen schön drübergleiten. Mit Schnee ist der Untergrund dann wieder unberechenbarer. In der Stadt kommt dann dank der BSR noch das Streusalz dazu, das die Biketeile (insbesondere die magnesiumlegierten Teile wie Federgabel oder Pedale) angreift.
Ergebnis der letzten beiden Winter: eine schrottreife Federgabel, sich kaum noch lösende Scheibenbremsen und stark oxidierte Magnesiumpedale.
Der Frühling war doch eigentlich schon da, warum nur diese Kehrtwende.

Gruß 78


----------



## cubation (30. Januar 2012)

moah hört auf mit den Fotos  Ich lieg hier schon fast neben der Theke... 

Van Thom hat noch einige gute Titel ähnlicher Art... 



> Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt: Nichts gegen Kälte, aber dieser schei.. Schnee. Bei Minusgraden ist zumindest diese ganze Matschepampe im Wald festgefroren und man kann dank Fully und fetten Reifen schön drübergleiten. Mit Schnee ist der Untergrund dann wieder unberechenbarer. In der Stadt kommt dann dank der BSR noch das Streusalz dazu, das die Biketeile (insbesondere die magnesiumlegierten Teile wie Federgabel oder Pedale) angreift.
> Ergebnis der letzten beiden Winter: eine schrottreife Federgabel, sich kaum noch lösende Scheibenbremsen und stark oxidierte Magnesiumpedale.



Kälte und Schnee sind was tolles mit der passenden Ausrüstung. Also Singlespeed mit ausreichendem Stahlanteil und das klappt. Mein Singlespeeder fährt jetzt den 3. Winter im Berliner Stadtverkehr... ohne Ausfälle. 

Das Maintänbeik möcht ich das Salz aber auch nicht antun... 


Thomas
T


----------



## konaxel (30. Januar 2012)

Bei der Kreativität von Velo und Axl, traut man sich ja keinen Kommentar mehr...


----------



## axl65 (30. Januar 2012)

konaxel schrieb:


> Bei der Kreativität von Velo und Axl, traut man sich ja keinen Kommentar mehr...



Du bist das Forum!!!
Du bist Deutschland!!!
Du kannst es!!!


axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (30. Januar 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Kälte und Schnee sind was tolles mit der passenden Ausrüstung. Also Singlespeed mit ausreichendem Stahlanteil und das klappt...



Und falls noch Zweifel bestehen sollten fragt Mila   Silvester auf dem Rennsteig


----------



## timtim (30. Januar 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Der Frühling war doch eigentlich schon da, warum nur diese Kehrtwende.
> 
> Gruß 78



Ruhig Brauner,hier wartet der Frühling :
http://www.eltiempo.es/los-llanos-de-aridane.html


----------



## sprotte (30. Januar 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Hallo @Sprotte , verrückt ist ja ein dehnbarer Begriff , hier gibt es ja z.b. Leute die im Dezember mal eben eine runde um Berlin mit dem Rad machen , bei wirklichem Mistwetter mal eben xxxkm,das Nenn ich mal verrückt
> Und wenn ich mal keinen Bock mehr hab Steig ich einfach ab und schieb das Rad ,oder trage es , stell dir das mal bei ner Mauerstreifenrunde vor ....




... ja, du hast Recht, bei Mistwetter lange im Modder fahren ist total verrückt. Außerdem muss man dafür nichts können, außer schön blöd sein.   Das Bewältigen des schweren Geländes im Gebirge setzt, wie schön erwähnt, Geschick, Mut, Können und Erfahrung voraus. Das sind die wahren Radhelden, können ja auch die wenigsten. Deshalb haben diese Fahrer ja auch meinen besonderen Respekt, wie z.B. im Vaude-Filmchen über die vertriders. Ist schon ein wenig lebensmüde. Spornt aber auch an zu üben. Muss dieses Jahr im Urlaub wirklich mal ein wenig fahren lernen. 

Na dann, Hals und Beinbruch für euch und liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## Nill (30. Januar 2012)

geil geil geil !!! Das musste jetzt mal raus !


----------



## checkb (31. Januar 2012)

Spotte, tolle Erkenntnis. 

Viel Erfolg auf dem Weg zu und runter von den Gipfeln.

Gruß aus dem Schneeparadies, checkb

PS: Umsetzen kannst du auf dem Alpenpfad lernen. ( T'berg )


----------



## PiratPilot (31. Januar 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner,hier wartet der Frühling :
> http://www.eltiempo.es/los-llanos-de-aridane.html



Als ich letzte Woche bei Puerto Tazacorte im Atlantik gebadet habe, waren es noch 23°C!


----------



## timtim (31. Januar 2012)

Wäre mir knapp zu warm....

Ich glaub der @Sprotte muss mal in die Berge ,die Großen


----------



## Nill (31. Januar 2012)

Ja üben kann man am besten im Gwood und mit den Großen Jungs  dann einfach ins Wasser springen.


----------



## axl65 (1. Februar 2012)

@VW:
Sorry falls mein Posting Deine Gefühle verletzt aber
irgendwie ist doch etwas wahres dran.








axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (1. Februar 2012)

...gähn....


----------



## siebenacht (1. Februar 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner,hier wartet der Frühling :
> http://www.eltiempo.es/los-llanos-de-aridane.html



Jaaa danke das hilft.


----------



## timtim (1. Februar 2012)

sagt mal ,balzen die beiden da oben hier schon im forum ? echt unglaublich................


----------



## axl65 (1. Februar 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> sagt mal ,balzen die beiden da oben hier schon im forum ? echt unglaublich................



Wir balzen nich,wir tauschen uns aus.

axl


----------



## konaxel (1. Februar 2012)

Ach Schätzchen, was soll nur aus Dir werden...?!?


----------



## axl65 (1. Februar 2012)

konaxel schrieb:


> Ach Schätzchen, was soll nur aus Dir werden...?!?



Entweder ein katholisches Mädchenpensionat oder ein Tummelplatz für 
Wahnsinnige.

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konaxel (1. Februar 2012)

Die Tendenz geht zu letzterer Option. 

Sobald mich diese blöde Viruserkältung wieder loslässt, werde ich auch mal wieder die Wahnsinnigkeit wählen.


----------



## axl65 (1. Februar 2012)

konaxel schrieb:


> Die Tendenz geht zu letzterer Option.
> 
> Sobald mich diese blöde Viruserkältung wieder loslässt, werde ich auch mal wieder die Wahnsinnigkeit wählen.




Dein Virus ist also katholischer Natur ???


----------



## konaxel (1. Februar 2012)

Protestantisch isser nich...


----------



## VeloWoman (1. Februar 2012)

Amen


----------



## axl65 (2. Februar 2012)

konaxel schrieb:


> Sobald mich diese blöde Viruserkältung wieder loslässt, werde ich auch mal wieder die Wahnsinnigkeit wählen.



Da hat jemand seine Viruserkrankung schon hinter sich.


Hardraider schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> liebe Berliner: Folgende Sache:
> 
> ...



axl


----------



## Hardraider (2. Februar 2012)

Schade, dass ich mich jetzt echt über dich aufregen muss..


----------



## axl65 (2. Februar 2012)

Hardraider schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich mich jetzt echt über dich aufregen muss..




Dafür ist dieser Thread geschaffen worden!!!

axl


----------



## checkb (3. Februar 2012)

Münchner Clownstage? 

No Friends on Powderdays. ;-)


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (3. Februar 2012)

Schätzelein!!!
Der Mond scheint so hell und der Schnee ist so weiß, 
jetzt mal los, Schätzlein, rauf aufs Eis!

Denke da an den Nightride mit Pirat und Altglienicker... hab zwar grad keinen Link parat, aber mindestens die beiden wissen, dass es sich lohnt, eine nächtliche Seenbefahrung zu unternehmen.


----------



## Altglienicker (3. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (3. Februar 2012)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> ...rauf aufs Eis!



Aber bitte noch mit Vorsicht!
Oder hast du die Lektion während der BARONDA auf dem Parsteiner See vergessen??? Oder auf dem Rangsdorfer Fließ...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (3. Februar 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Aber bitte noch mit Vorsicht!
> Oder hast du die Lektion während der BARONDA auf dem Parsteiner See vergessen??? Oder auf dem Rangsdorfer Fließ...



*gg* Ging doch immer gut?! 
Krummensee ist zu und allerlei Leute waren drauf. Vom Angler über die Omi bis zum Radfahrer.


----------



## axl65 (3. Februar 2012)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> *gg* *Ging doch immer gut?! *
> *Krummensee ist zu *"]Hat Oppa auch gedacht,bei seinem See und allerlei Leute waren drauf. Vom Angler über die Omi bis zum Radfahrer.




Vielleicht sind die Jungs vom Foto ja auch in Deiner Nähe !!!
Klick

axl


----------



## PiratPilot (4. Februar 2012)

Jaaaa, der Vollmond-N8Ride damals war toll! Und die BARonda auch - aber deutlich kälter.)






Aber momentan traue ich mich noch nicht aufs Eis.


----------



## mete (4. Februar 2012)

Hiermit starte ich die Initiative "pro Gesichtshaar". Es hält nämlich nicht nur wunderschön warm, nein, es schützt auch vorm Verdursten, sollte die Flasche mal wiederzu einem soliden Eisblock erstart sein. Bei Bedarf einfach abbrechen und Lutschen...


----------



## mr320 (4. Februar 2012)

Schönen Lippenstift hast Du. Welcher RAL Ton ist denn das.


----------



## sprotte (5. Februar 2012)

... wird wohl wieder mal Zeit für'n neues bike. 







Spart man ne Menge Material und hat kaum Verschleiß. 

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## axl65 (5. Februar 2012)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... wird wohl wieder mal Zeit für'n neues bike.
> 
> Spart man ne Menge Material und hat kaum Verschleiß.
> 
> Liebe Grüße, sprotte.



cooles teil!!!


----------



## hinze (6. Februar 2012)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... wird wohl wieder mal Zeit für'n neues bike.
> ..................



Hmmm, ich seh da bis auf die Farbe gar keinen Unterschied zu deinem jetzigen Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (6. Februar 2012)

...


----------



## Boerge (7. Februar 2012)

Siehst du schatz, ist doch alles gar nicht so schlimm...

http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/36/36369/1.html


----------



## axl65 (7. Februar 2012)

Boerge schrieb:


> Siehst du schatz, ist doch alles gar nicht so schlimm...
> 
> http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/36/36369/1.html




Selbst Autofahrer sind schon darauf aufmerksam geworden
und sichern ihre PKW nach dem AntiBikeDiebstahl-Prinzip.





axl


----------



## checkb (8. Februar 2012)

Sprotte,

hier mal nicht so reisserisch, sondern so wie's ist. Werbung ausblenden, obwohl die Shorts perfekt zum Biken sind.

Tolle Landschaft, viel Kraft und schöne unvergessliche Momente.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/v/18983

checkb


----------



## PiratPilot (8. Februar 2012)

Ein schönes Video. Ich steh ja mehr auf Rennrad fahren...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNKe0idF7EM"]NeilPryde Alize Carbon Frame Road Bike Stunts by Fair Wheel Bikes      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Rene76 (9. Februar 2012)

super geiles video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerge (10. Februar 2012)

In Leipzig denkt man gerade über eine Fahrradsteuer nach - och schätzchen...!


----------



## checkb (10. Februar 2012)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Ein schönes Video. Ich steh ja mehr auf Rennrad fahren...
> NeilPryde Alize Carbon Frame Road Bike Stunts by Fair Wheel Bikes      - YouTube



Cool sind die Flatpedals.  Man sieht in dem video sehr geil, dass sich üben wirklich lohnt.  Wat ick mich Frage, wieviele RR Schwucken beherrschen diese Moves? Ick kenne niemanden, auf dem MTB einige.

checkb

Pirat, würdest du deine selbstgekauften Carbonräder so behandeln?


----------



## Horsedriver (10. Februar 2012)

..egal mit was für einem Bike, aber alte Menschen wie mich, kann man mit sowas ziemlich beeindrucken. Für mich Zirkus reif..

Horsedriver


----------



## Lennart (10. Februar 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> Wat ick mich Frage, wieviele RR Schwucken beherrschen diese Moves?


Ich krams immer wieder gern raus:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/145492/
Bzgl der Flats geb ich dir Recht, bringt einiges für die Fahrtechnik (hab ich früher auch nicht geglaubt. Aber man muss ja auch nicht alles glauben, was stimmt.)


----------



## checkb (10. Februar 2012)

Mensch lennart,

dit Video ist doch ein alter Klassiker, immer wieder Hamma.  Ich rede von der Realwelt und da kenne ich keinen, obwohl ich auch nicht wirklich viele Rennradler kenne. 

checkb


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (10. Februar 2012)

Schätzchen, was ist hier passiert?  
Und Twobeers könnte eventuell sogar die Stelle erkennen? Schätzchen, schreib mir ne pm.


----------



## PiratPilot (10. Februar 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> Pirat, würdest du deine selbstgekauften Carbonräder so behandeln?



Niemals!


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2012)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Niemals!



Ich würde da ja eher dem Praxistest vertrauen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxFj_URIuns&feature=youtu.be


----------



## timtim (12. Februar 2012)

Momentan geht stoeckchenschwingen auf den umliegenden Seen ziemlich gut ........


----------



## VeloWoman (14. Februar 2012)

Schätzchen...wohin denn nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (14. Februar 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Schätzchen...wohin denn nun?



Einfach in "Alle Richtungen".Sollte Dein Ziel doch nicht 
auf diesem Weg liegen,dann bist Du nach ca.40000km 
wieder am Schild,kann man sich also nicht verlaufen!!!


axl


----------



## konaxel (15. Februar 2012)

Ach Schätzchen... Wohin nur mit dem vielen Schnee?!?


----------



## axl65 (15. Februar 2012)

Ach Schätzelein,

da wartet man nun sehnsüchtig ein paar Monate das es soweit ist,
die werdenden Eltern flitzen ab und an zum Ultraschall,
Klamotten und Möbel werden besorgt,da die Frage ob Mädchen 
oder Junge schon lange im Vorfeld geklärt wurde.
Dann ist es nicht mehr lange hin und es stellt sich raus,
die werdende Enkeltochter sitzt im Mutterleib wie Buddha und 
dreht sich nicht.
Divenhaftesgehabe noch vor dem ersten Schrei.
Diese Sperenzchen werden von der Ärzteschaft nicht weiter geduldet,
ein Termin wird anberaumt und mit einem Schnitt der dem Kaiser
gebührt,wird diesem Treiben ein Ende gesetzt.

Liebe M.J.,

Herzlich Willkommen auf dem Planeten Erde,den Du ab heute 
mit Deiner Anwesenheit bereichern wirst.Freue Dich auf Deinen 
Besuch hier,es wird definitiv spannend!!!
Und Danke daß Du ab sofort die beste Ausrede bist,
nicht bei jedem Wetter aufs Rad zu müssen!!!

Dein Opa


----------



## Boerge (15. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## axl65 (15. Februar 2012)

Boerge schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!



Danke !!!

axl


----------



## Boerge (15. Februar 2012)

Das wichtigste hast du vergessen: Alles dran und alle wohl auf! (Hoffe ich!)


----------



## axl65 (15. Februar 2012)

Boerge schrieb:


> Das wichtigste hast du vergessen: Alles dran und alle wohl auf! (Hoffe ich!)




Alles super!!!
51cm,3600g.
Die Jungeltern sind auch wohlauf.Werde mich aber 
erst morgen persönlich überzeugen,die sollen mal ihr Glück heute 
allein geniessen.Da wird noch genug Rummel auf sie zu kommen.

Was ein bißchen eigenartig war/ist,ich wusste schon seit Donnerstag
vergangener Woche das es heute soweit ist.Da fehlt so ein wenig
der Überraschungsmoment z.B.: 
Morgens wach werden und vom Jungvater eine SMS auf dem
Handy oder während des anstehens an der Supermarktkasse einen 
Anruf der (Aus)-kreissenden Jungmutter,daß die Wehen eingesetzt haben.
So hatte das ganze etwas ähnliches wie ein Zahnarzttermin.

Übrigens,was man ja immer erst lernt wenn man in die Materie 
reinriecht,Steisslage ist Vererbbar.Was es nicht alles gibt.

axl


----------



## PiratPilot (15. Februar 2012)

Opaxl: Glückwunsch! 


Ich hatte soeben ein Erfolgserlebnis: Ich habe 20 einzelne Lithium-Ionen Zellen des Typs 18650:





in einer einzigen Rose-Dose:





versenkt. 
Quasi auch eine Geburt, nur andersrum oder so. Jetzt stehen frische 13Ah bei 14,4V zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (15. Februar 2012)

Hmm, Opaxl... klingt in meinen Ohren gerade wie der Name einer Batteriemarke. 

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an den Axl und seine Mann..., äh, Frauenschaft!! 

Irgendwie fühlt sich - für mich - der Begriff Opa jetzt anders an..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (15. Februar 2012)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Hmm, Opaxl... klingt in meinen Ohren gerade wie der Name einer Batteriemarke.
> 
> Auch von mir Glückwunsch an den Axl und seine Mann..., äh, Frauenschaft!!
> 
> Irgendwie fühlt sich - für mich - der Begriff Opa jetzt anders an..............



Danke!!!
Wie fühlt es sich denn an???

axl


----------



## richard.a (15. Februar 2012)

Da schließe ich mich doch gern an... HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUSCH zur nächsten Generation ! ! ! 

Ich finde, Opaxl klingt garnicht so verkehrt... man könnt sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Runterrauf (15. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch Axl ! Weiss das schon die Jugendbrigade?


----------



## axl65 (15. Februar 2012)

Runterrauf schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Axl ! Weiss das schon die Jugendbrigade?



Danke!!!
60% wissen Bescheid.

axl


----------



## ttbitg (15. Februar 2012)

auch von mir noch n glückwunsch. bin extra deswegen kurz von meinem winterschlaf aufgestanden *gähn*. hoffe du weißt das zu schätzen.


----------



## Eispickel (15. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch  ... bin gespannt auf meine erste Tour mit nem Opa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (16. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## cubation (16. Februar 2012)

Glückwünsche an axl 

Ist das erste Fahrrad schon geordert? 






VeloWoman schrieb:


> Schätzchen...wohin denn nun?




Nach Seiffen natürlich!!!!!! Wird langsam wieder Zeit...


----------



## axl65 (16. Februar 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Der Welt erst mal den Allerwertesten zuzuwenden und zu sagen, holt mich, wenn ihr mich wollt, das ähnelt ja schon ein wenig Deiner Signatur, oder?
> Allen Beteiligten viel Glück!





axl


----------



## twobeers (16. Februar 2012)

@axl: Glückwunsch!

Twobeers


----------



## hinze (16. Februar 2012)

@axl: Ja, auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch! So von Opa zu Opa ...


----------



## rahu (16. Februar 2012)

axl65 schrieb:


> Danke!!!
> 60% wissen Bescheid.
> 
> axl



Sehr fein, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## axl65 (16. Februar 2012)

So Ihr Lieben,

ick bedanke mich bei Euch allen für die 
Glückwünsche,obwohl mein Beitrag dazu
ca.23 Jahre zurück liegt.
Heute habe ick meine Enkelin bekiekt,allet super!!!


axl


----------



## Pittus (16. Februar 2012)

Na, dann ist ja alles jut! 
Ein Toast auf die Kleene, damit sie groß und stark wird und hübscher als der Opa 

Pitt


----------



## VeloWoman (20. Februar 2012)

...aber sonst gehts denen noch gut?


----------



## Fabu82 (20. Februar 2012)

Sind doch sehr leidensfähig die Biker der 90`.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (20. Februar 2012)

Hmm...Jackass im Schnee. Zahlt bei so was die Krankenkasse?


----------



## Fabu82 (20. Februar 2012)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Hmm...Jackass im Schnee. Zahlt bei so was die Krankenkasse?



Ist ja quasi beim Skifahren passiert .


----------



## souldriver (20. Februar 2012)

Hm, hatten die die Spikes auch am Hinterrad?


----------



## Patensen (20. Februar 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ...aber sonst gehts denen noch gut?


 
Mensch Velo, du weisst doch:



timtim schrieb:


> Mountainbiken hat viele Facetten


----------



## VeloWoman (20. Februar 2012)

..davon hat ELKE beim Kauf aber nüscht erwähnt..schockundschwerenot...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (24. Februar 2012)

Wo hier einige gerade beim Thema Hunde waren : 

Ui, Kesslers Expeditionen gibts ja sogar online. Heutige Folge führt von Trebbin über Alexanderdorf (Kloster), Zossen, Kallinchen, Töpchiner See, Groß Köris, Märkisch Buchholz, Jugendherberge (Köthen).  
http://www.rbb-online.de/kessler/index.html

Find ich ziemlich nett, in der Sendung Orte zu sehen, die ich erkenne/auch kenne, oder wo ich vor kurzem auch war.


----------



## axl65 (24. Februar 2012)

MTB mit Hund,Radfahren im Wandel der Zeit!!!
Wird es bald bei Touraufrufen den Zusatz geben.
" Ohne Hund,ohne uns ??? " 

axl


----------



## checkb (24. Februar 2012)

...oder auch:

Mit Hund, ohne uns.


----------



## timtim (25. Februar 2012)

Ach Schätzchen , fliegen 8 Deppen 4000Kilometer zum Snowbiken .....
Sachen gibts !




Schee war's , trotzdem 
Und Alle mal heil zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (25. Februar 2012)

Schön das ihr alle heil zurück seit 
Hoffe nur, dass das Wetter Anfang Mai in Finale besser ist 

Pitt


----------



## nullstein (25. Februar 2012)

Und irgendwer erzählte mir kurz Abflug noch stolz irgendwas von 20Grad.
Hoffe ihr hattet dennoch Spaß und das es schöne Bilder gibt.


P.S.: Ach Schätzchen...ich wäre dir sehr dankbar,wenn mein Knie langsam anfangen würde sich zu bessern.


----------



## gnafert (25. Februar 2012)

nullstein, nur die aussicht auf 20Grad trieb uns nach dort oben in den schnee


----------



## Nill (25. Februar 2012)

ach jaaaa........das waren Zeiten......ach ja ich hatte heute auch viel Zeit  

.
.
.

.
.
.
.
. 
FERTIG !


----------



## checkb (25. Februar 2012)

Wat Schnee?


----------



## timtim (25. Februar 2012)

Yes 





Vulkane im Schnee...
Bilder von @CX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (25. Februar 2012)

Wat? Da im Süden lag auch Schnee? Vor 3 Wochen war es nicht mal auf dem Roque weiß... Habt ihr noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## Nill (26. Februar 2012)

ich kann mich auch nur noch an SCHNEE SCHNEE SCHNEE erinnern  .


----------



## checkb (26. Februar 2012)

Na bitte, geht doch.


----------



## machero (1. März 2012)

Radfahrer tot gefahren

Falls sich noch jemand an den Fall erinnert (Radfahrer umgefahren und liegengelassen, bzw. noch kurz angehalten um das Bike ausm Radkasten zu zerren )

Heute gab es das Urteil:

http://www.bz-berlin.de/tatorte/gericht/radler-totgefahren-geflohen-bewaehrung-article1401092.html


----------



## sundaydrive+r (1. März 2012)

Wie lang die Meldung ist


----------



## mete (1. März 2012)

Was lehrt uns das? wenn Du jemanden loswerden willst, fahr' einfach mit dem Auto drüber, im schlimmsten Fall bekommst Du eine Bewährungsstrafe.


----------



## Lennart (1. März 2012)

25000  kostet also ein Radfahrer in Deutschland. Plus den Schaden am Auto.


----------



## axl65 (1. März 2012)

Hätte der junge Mann die  25.000 unterschlagen,
die er jetzt " Schadensersatz " zahlen soll,dann hätte 
er sicherlich keine Bewährung bekommen.
Ich glaube,man hätte lieber kein Urteil gesprochen !!!

axl


----------



## marcel_73 (1. März 2012)

ich weiß nicht, wem es noch so geht, aber ich mußte mich gerade mächtig fremdschämen für den richter, der das verantwortet !
 ich habe 7 jahre als schöffe gearbeitet und kann definitiv sagen, dass die deutliche mehrzahl meiner damaligen hauptberuflichen ´kollegen´ nicht so weltfremd ist, um so ein urteil auftrechten hauptes vertreten zu können...


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2012)

Ihr habt auch alle den BZ online Artikel weitergelesen, ja? Da, wo man nochmal draufklicken muss?

Ich möchte nicht Richter sein. 

Ich bin aber Autofahrer - und ich fahre nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr Rennrad, weil ich kenne
_MEINE _Fahrweise.  Mit dem Auto. 

1.6to Blech - ihr seid euch sicher ständig im klaren darüber, was die für eine Massenträgheit bei 60km/h entwickeln? 

Manmanman....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patensen (1. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin aber Autofahrer - und ich fahre nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr Rennrad, weil ich kenne
> _MEINE _Fahrweise.  Mit dem Auto.


 
Ich würde da aber ernsthaft über meine Fahrweise nachdenken.


----------



## axl65 (1. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ihr habt auch alle den BZ online Artikel weitergelesen, ja? Da, wo man nochmal draufklicken muss?
> 
> Ich möchte nicht Richter sein.
> 
> ...




Mein Tip an Dich,als Berufskraftfahrer kann ich mir das erlauben,
ändere Deine Fahrweise.Niemand muss fahren wie ein Henker,
jeder hat das selbst in der Hand.Funzt wirklich gut.

axl


----------



## marcel_73 (1. März 2012)

@cxfahrer: stehe ich irgendwie auf dem schlauch ? habe ich was überlesen ? ich meine, fahrerflucht bei offensichtlichem personenschaden (dass der radfahrer nicht überlebt, konnte der autofahrer nicht wissen) und bewährung passen für mein rechtsverständnis nicht zusammen. 
über das risiko des  radfahrers im straßenverkehr einer großstadt zu diskutieren ist müßig...


----------



## mete (2. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 1.6to Blech - ihr seid euch sicher ständig im klaren darüber, was die für eine Massenträgheit bei 60km/h entwickeln?



Wer sich nicht darüber im Klaren ist, sollte lieber nicht Auto fahren. Wenn ich einen Radfahrer sehe, verhalte ich mich ganz bewusst so, wie ich es auch als eben solcher von jemandem erwarten würde, der ein Geschoss steuert, dass im Un-Fall eben lebensgefährlich sein kann, selbst, wenn ich es noch so eilig habe. 
Das Problem bei der Urteilsfindung ist halt immer, dem Autofahrer in irgendeiner Weise Vorsatz nachzuweisen (denke ich jedenfalls). Außerdem wird man sich wahrscheinlich schwer damit tun, gut zahlende Kundschaft zu kriminalisieren. Aber in einem Fall wie diesem ist das Urteil, ob der nach außen hin bekannten Fakten, doch mehr als lächerlich. Wer nach einer Fahrt mit 100km/h durch einen Ort und anschließendem Unfall noch die Ruhe weg hat den Unfallgegener zur Hälfte aus seinem Fahrzeug zu ziehen und anschließend weiterzufahren, der handelt wohl mehr als nur fahrlässig. Offensichtlich war der gute Mann ja nicht einmal betrunken, was sonst ja irgendwie fast jede noch so absurde Straftat rechtfertigt. 
Also einem im Tee haben oder Auto fahren und schon ist (fast) alles erlaubt. Aber wenn man dann so einem Affen mal den Spiegel abtritt, wehe Dir oh böser Spiegelabtreter...es sei denn, Du warst besoffen.


----------



## nullstein (2. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 1.6to Blech - ihr seid euch sicher ständig im klaren darüber, was die für eine Massenträgheit bei 60km/h entwickeln?
> 
> Manmanman....


In Physik nicht aufgepasst?Mir wäre gänzlich neu,dass das Massenträgheitsmoment von der Geschwindigkeit abhängt.Sir Newton oder der Energieerhaltungssatz wären bessere Begründungen gewesen.


----------



## timtim (2. März 2012)

der mann hat studiert ,den brauchst nicht belehren !
Er wollte lediglich zum ausdruck bringen das es als radfahrer nicht immer sinnvoll ist auf sein vorfahrtsrecht zu pochen und demzufolge immer auf der hut zu sein vor autofahrern die halt teilweise echt gestoert und rücksichtslos unterwegs sind ,wisst ihr ja alle selbst !
was nutzt die schlussfolgerung : nun is er tod - aber er hatte immerhin vorfahrt !

und Marcel , du hast natürlich recht ......


----------



## nullstein (2. März 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> der mann hat studiert ,den brauchst nicht belehren !



Falsch ist falsch.Studiert hin oder her,denn das Aufweisen eines akademischen Abschlusses schützt nicht vor falschen Aussagen.Und auch Akademiker darf man belehren


----------



## timtim (2. März 2012)

Jetzt willst du mich also auch belehren .manchmal ist weniger auch mehr ....


----------



## Patensen (2. März 2012)

Akademiker sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren ... 
Wobei, "er hat studiert" heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass er das Studium auch abgeschlossen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (2. März 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Jetzt willst du mich also auch belehren .manchmal ist weniger auch mehr ....



Man könnte jetzt durchaus darüber diskutieren, wer wen belehren will


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2012)

Ich darf euch beruhigen, ich habe einen Abschluss - meine Dozenten haben fleissig alle Hühneraugen zugedrückt. 

@axl: ich glaube dir das durchaus, dass du dich so weit unter Kontrolle hast. Das hat aber bestimmt nicht mal jeder Berufskraftfahrer. 

Mir stösst die Art und Weise dieser "Berichterstattung" dermassen sauer auf, da glaube ich erstmal überhaupt nix von was da steht:
Es ist doch erstmal völlig wurst, ob jemand *Türke* oder *von Beruf Sohn* oder *Proll* oder *mit Papis superteurem A5* unterwegs ist oder alles zusammen.

Der Typ ist nichtmal richtig erwachsen (wie viele dieser Hirnis) und fährt aus Versehen jemand tot. 
So wie ich das gelesen habe war er weder besoffen noch auf Droge.
Was hat er also falsch gemacht ?
Ihr wart mit 21 alle schon die top rücksichtsvollen Fahrer, die auf die Bremse gehen, bevor Oma Schulze schon die Absicht hat erkennen lassen, dass sie über den Zebrastreifen will?
Die einen 3 meter Bogen um den schwarz gekleideten Radler machen, der mit einem trübe blinkenden Knog durch die Nacht irrt?
Wart ihr schonmal unter Schock nach einem Unfall? 
Es geht hier nicht um die Entschuldigung, sondern darum, wie so etwas im Verhältnis einzuordnen ist. Und für diese Aufgabe lasse ich  mir mein Urteil nicht von der BZ diktieren.


----------



## Patensen (2. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was hat er also falsch gemacht ?


 
Ausser den Kleinigkeiten mit der *massiv* überhöhten Geschwindigkeit und der Fahrerflucht / unterlassene Hilfeleistung eigentlich nichts ...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2012)

Patensen schrieb:


> Ausser den Kleinigkeiten mit der *massiv* überhöhten Geschwindigkeit und der Fahrerflucht / unterlassene Hilfeleistung eigentlich nichts ...



eben - nichts was man nicht selber genauso gemacht hätte 

Freund von mir hat mal nen Stein auf ne Wanne geworfen und sass danach 2,5 Jahre in Moabit. 

Und?


----------



## cubation (2. März 2012)

geht doch mal Fahrrad fahrn!


----------



## axl65 (2. März 2012)

Ich kenne keine Details in diesem Fall,ausser die die durch
die Presse gingen aber es könnte eine ungeahnte Signalwirkung
durch dieses Urteil geben.  

Malen wir mal ein wenig Schwarz.Hier könnten Geister gerufen 
werden,welche man mitunter schwer wieder los wird.
Zukünftig könnte ja jeder seine Ehe/Beziehungs/Arbeitskollegen
etc.Probleme auf diese Weise lösen.
Hier stimmt einfach die Verhältnismässigkeit nicht.

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (2. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und für diese Aufgabe lasse ich  mir mein Urteil nicht von der BZ diktieren.



Die Argumentation ist aber ungefähr auf demselben Niveau. Es gibt aber noch Berichterstattungen in ungefähr 100 anderen Quellen, wenn Du Dir unbedingt Beispiele für Deine Meinungen beschaffen musst.

Aber das kann man jetzt ewig weiterdiskutieren oder einfach hoffen, dass solche Leute, für die sowas ein Kavaliersdelikt ist, wie eben derjenige oder Du einem nicht über den Weg fahren. Ab sofort wird dann Schockzustand auch meine neue Ausrede, komischer Weise wird der dann auch immer solange anhalten, bis ich erwischt werde..ja nee...is klar. 21 ist ein Alter, in dem man voll straffähig ist, es schaffen ja auch genug andere Leute in den 20er, niemanden niederzustrecken.


----------



## Boerge (3. März 2012)

Gottseidank ist das hier der Schätzchen-Thread!


----------



## hinze (14. März 2012)

Dass seit einiger Zeit zwischen Köpenick und den Müggelbergen der Harvester haust, ist schon schlimm genug ... jetzt scheinen sich hier auch die Leute vom Film einzunisten:



Jedenfalls war zeitweise auf der Zufahrtsstraße zu den Müggelz mehr Verkehr als auf dem Müggelheimer Damm.

Dann wurde wieder mal der Kiosk am Müggelturm aufgebrochen, der Besitzer ist total genervt und denkt an's Aufgeben ...



Eigentlich ist die Ecke mit der Ruine des ehemaligen Restaurants schon Schandfleck genug, und dann diese hässlichen Container. Vielleicht besser, wenn sie wegkommen.
Aber man kann sich hier gut mit Kaffee und Kuchen dopen 



Hier wurde mit dem Trennschleifer aufgeschlossen




Naja, D E R  Blick und die einsamen Trails in Berlins schönstem Gebirge entschädigten dann wieder für alles


----------



## karsten reincke (14. März 2012)

die haben da letztens abends GZSZ(!) gedreht!!!
Der Einbruch im Container ist nicht der erste und leider auch nicht der letzte, da ist immer was zu holen für Banditen. Rein polizeilich ist der Container einfach viel zu weit weg, um bei einer eventuellen Alarmanlage nach Auslösung schnell am Ort zu sein.


----------



## hinze (14. März 2012)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> die haben da letztens abends GZSZ(!) gedreht!!!


Deshalb kam mir keiner von der Truppe bekannt vor. Naja, vielleicht drehen sie da mal einen Tatort.  


karsten reincke schrieb:


> Der Einbruch im Container ist nicht der erste und leider auch nicht der letzte, da ist immer was zu holen für Banditen. Rein polizeilich ist der Container einfach viel zu weit weg, um bei einer eventuellen Alarmanlage nach Auslösung schnell am Ort zu sein.


Ja, leider war es nicht das erste Mal http://www.imbiss-am-mueggelturm.de/

Der Besitzer des Kiosk erwägt, dort oben zu schlafen. Ich halte das für keine gute Idee, wer weiß, wie die Einbrecher drauf sind, wenn sie jemanden antreffen ....
Die Sache mit dem mobilen Mercedes-Kiosk hat auch nicht geklappt, im Winter ist er wegen dem Schnee nicht raufgekommen und dann wurde das Ding sogar noch vor seiner Haustür aufgebrochen.


----------



## cubation (15. März 2012)

Irgendwo im Handelsblatt las ich vor kurzem, dass das Müggelgelände wohl einen neuen Pächter bekommt. Meine Mutti meinte dann wohl das soll der Kerl von der Pechstein werden. Wenn das Gelände dann besser genutzt wird, sollte doch n Wachschutz drin sein oder nicht?

Ist nun wirklich schade, der Standort ist ja ideal um was daraus zu machen. 


Thomas


----------



## rahu (15. März 2012)

... wenn es "der Kerl der Pechstein" ist, braucht man keinen weiteren Wachschutz  81er sag ich nur.


----------



## mete (15. März 2012)

rahu schrieb:


> 81er sag ich nur.



Sani bei der Marine?


----------



## checkb (15. März 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Sani bei der Marine?



Fahren die jetzt auch Boot?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. März 2012)

Berlins einziger Radfahrer mit Licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (15. März 2012)

.


----------



## gnafert (15. März 2012)

> Gibt bestimmt auch bald wieder die beliebten Fahrradkontrollen, bei denen dann die Farbe der Speichenreflektoren bemängelt wird.


sieht nicht so aus, der PolPraes aht andere Plaene:
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/m...l-besseren-schutz-fuer-radfahrer/6314772.html


----------



## karsten reincke (15. März 2012)

In den letzten Tagen haben die Kollegen des Verkehrsdienstes bereits viele Radfahrer kontrolliert, dabei wurden einige gestohlene Räder aufgefunden---das nur nebenbei.
Es wird in diesem Frühjahr selbstverständlich wieder Radkontrollen geben, da durch das schöne Wetter der Radverkehr stark ansteigen wird, wie in jedem Jahr. Wenn ich daran denke, was ich bei derartigen Kontrollen erlebt habe, was ich dort an "Rädern" sehen durfte, so kann ich diese Kontrollen nachvollziehen.
Andererseits ist diese Meldung von weiter oben richtig, da wird einiges passieren, ich habe nur gewisse Zweifel, ob das auch ausreichend Wirkung zeigt für spätere Zeiten.


----------



## axl65 (15. März 2012)

rahu schrieb:


> ... wenn es "der Kerl der Pechstein" ist, braucht man keinen weiteren Wachschutz  81er sag ich nur.



Dann wird dieser Imbisscontainer aber auf jeden Fall umlackiert!!!
(Foto von @hinze)









axl


----------



## hinze (16. März 2012)

rahu schrieb:


> ... wenn es "der Kerl der Pechstein" ist, braucht man keinen weiteren Wachschutz  81er sag ich nur.



und



axl65 schrieb:


> Dann wird dieser Imbisscontainer aber auf jeden Fall umlackiert!!!



81er? Das sagt mir nun wieder nichts. Naja, so ist das eben, wenn man wie ich vom Dorf kommt


----------



## checkb (16. März 2012)

hinze schrieb:


> 81er? Das sagt mir nun wieder nichts. Naja, so ist das eben, wenn man wie ich vom Dorf kommt



Die gibet auch auf dem Dorf, zum Beispiel an der Tür von der Dorfdisco.


----------



## hinze (16. März 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> Die gibet auch auf dem Dorf, zum Beispiel an der Tür von der Dorfdisco.



Dann kann ich die gar nicht kennen. Das letzte mal, als ich zur Disco war, hatte noch eine andere elitäre Truppe das Sagen


----------



## checkb (16. März 2012)

Die 8 steht für H und die 1 steht für A= Hells Angels.

Ganz einfach, checkb


----------



## axl65 (18. März 2012)

Habe heute was gelernt im Wald:

Sollte Dir im Wald,auf einem schmalen Weg,ein Mercedes Kombi
rückwärts entgegen kommen und Du Dich fragen was das soll,
dann könnte es sein,daß der Fahrer nicht seinem 
normalen Menschenverstand gefolgt ist,sondern einfach 
seinem Navi vertraut hat.
Der Waldweg wurde nicht breiter und am Ende standen 2 Baumstämme,
die nur Fussgängern und Jugendbrigadisten Durchschlupf gewährten.

Nun verweile ruhig noch einen Moment,denn es sieht lustig 
aus wie der Fahrer,trotz warnender Stop -Rufe,weiter zurück setzt
und sich dabei vorne die halbe Stossstange abreisst.

Isch schwörre,heute erlebt,@reini65 ist mein Zeuge !!! 

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroGhost (18. März 2012)

Wie reißt man sich die vordere Stoßstange beim zurücksetzen ab, ohne vorher irgendwo raufgefahren zu sein und die verhakt zu haben???
Ohne Bilder/Videos/Zeugen glaub ich nix^^


----------



## axl65 (19. März 2012)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> Wie reißt man sich die vordere Stoßstange beim zurücksetzen ab


Ich schrieb es doch:
*schmaler Weg !!!*
Im Wald kann es dann vorkommen,wie in diesem speziellen Fall,
daß dieser dann von Bäumen gesäumt wird.


pyroGhost schrieb:


> Ohne Bilder/Videos/Zeugen glaub ich nix^^



Mir egal,ich war dabei !!! 
Ausserdem:*@reini65* ist mein Zeuge !!!!
Und noch was,Jugendbrigadiere lügen nicht !!!! 

axl


----------



## the K. (19. März 2012)

Bei diesem Fahhzeuch handelte sich das zweifelslosfrei um eine Dubbligat ausn Färnost!! Wat nammich son ächta Mahtzedetz is, dit fäht nämich die Bäumes um. Und nich umjedreht. So.


----------



## sprotte (19. März 2012)

*Achtung*: Nun sind auch wieder unsere sportlich durchtrainierten Biker von der Rennleitung auf der Jagd nach armen rotfahrenden Radlern unterwegs. 

  Wahrscheinlich ein beliebter Beobachtungspunkt für die Jagd. Schon auf dem Rad sitzend muss er wirklich nicht lange warten, es fahren dort viele bei Rot rüber.

  In dem Fußgängergang, hinter einem Container, an der Baustelle Unter den Linden Ecke Charlottenstraße, kurz vor der Friedrichstraße in Richtung Brandenburger Tor. Es wird sofort die Verfolgung aufgenommen. Nur mit viel Glück sieht man den versteckten Polizisten beim Heranfahren an die Kreuzung, wenn man in den Gang schaut. Aber meistens sieht man ja zu, dass man an den Autos vorbei kommt. Schön, dass man sie wenigstens von hinten erkennt.

  Na dann viel Glück im Großstadtdjungel und liebe Grüße, sprotte, der heute Morgen Glück hatte.


----------



## machero (19. März 2012)

sprotte schrieb:


> In dem Fußgängergang, hinter einem Container, an der Baustelle Unter den Linden Ecke Charlottenstraße, kurz vor der Friedrichstraße in Richtung Brandenburger Tor. Es wird sofort die Verfolgung aufgenommen. Nur mit viel Glück sieht man den versteckten Polizisten beim Heranfahren an die Kreuzung, wenn man in den Gang schaut. Aber meistens sieht man ja zu, dass man an den Autos vorbei kommt. Schön, dass man sie wenigstens von hinten erkennt.



Gut das ich da eh immer anhalte 
Rotlichtverstoss lohnt sich an der Stelle sowieso nicht (wegen Ampelschaltung nächste Kreuzung).
Aber gemeine Stelle sich da so zu verstecken


----------



## cubation (19. März 2012)

Also doch wieder die lange Luftpumpe an das Sattelrohr klemmen. 



Jetzt heißt es wieder bei Sonnenschein Augen auf, bei schlechtem Wetter hat man seine Ruhe auf dem Rad. 




Ach ich hätte diesbezüglich noch ne Frage. Ich bin letzte Woche Tempelhoferdamm Richtung City gefahren direkt unter der Autobahn gibt es einen Rotblitzer... ich auf der Straße, Fahrradampel grün...Autoampel noch auf Rot. Und der Blitzer löste aus. Ich bin am rechten Straßenrand gefahren, auf dem Radweg ist es nicht zu schaffen an der nächsten Kreuzung rechts abzubiegen. 

Hab ich nun den Blitzer ausgelöst oder wars doch eins der Autos? 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (19. März 2012)

Luftpumpe am Sattelrohr????

Mach mich nicht irre....


----------



## cubation (19. März 2012)

... früher zu den Zeiten als es noch keine Co2 Kartuschen zum Luft aufpumpen und die Mavicservice Mofa´s bei der Tour de France gab. Hatte jeder Rennsportler noch diese 1 Meter langen Pumpen am Sattelrohr klemmen. Wenn es dann Streit unter den Fahrern gab, nahm man diese und verprügelte sich gegenseitig. Aus der Zeit stammt auch der Begriff "****en". 






Thomas


----------



## JayPKay (19. März 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Ach ich hätte diesbezüglich noch ne Frage. Ich bin letzte Woche  Tempelhoferdamm Richtung City gefahren direkt unter der Autobahn gibt es  einen Rotblitzer... ich auf der Straße, Fahrradampel grün...Autoampel  noch auf Rot. Und der Blitzer löste aus. Ich bin am rechten Straßenrand  gefahren, auf dem Radweg ist es nicht zu schaffen an der nächsten  Kreuzung rechts abzubiegen.
> 
> Hab ich nun den Blitzer ausgelöst oder wars doch eins der Autos?
> 
> ...



Der Blitzer hat mich kürzlich auch fotofiert...im Auto. Allerdings war grün.
Zwei weitere Autofahrer guckten danach genauso verdutzt wie ich aus der Wäsche.
Post kam noch nicht.
Also ich vermute das Ding hatte iwie ne Macke, und hat deshalb auch dich geknipst.


----------



## HaiVieh68 (21. März 2012)

Ist das DER HIER?
Dann könnte das Auslösen des Blitzes auch noch eine andere Ursache haben...


----------



## ttbitg (26. März 2012)

was ich dir schon immer sagen wollte schätzchen: fahrräder sind schön
http://www.notcot.org/post/46976/
auch wenn es keine mountainbikes sind


----------



## cubation (27. März 2012)

HaiVieh68 schrieb:


> Ist das DER HIER?
> Dann könnte das Auslösen des Blitzes auch noch eine andere Ursache haben...



Die da wäre?


----------



## Stubenrocker (27. März 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Die da wäre?



Überhöhte Geschwindigkeit, dürfte bei Radfahrern aber nur selten zutreffen.


----------



## Altglienicker (27. März 2012)

.


----------



## cubation (27. März 2012)

So dachte ich mir das auch Altglienicker. Nur habe ich an einer anderen Rotampel eine Autobahnausfahrt weiter noch kein Passfoto bekommen. Daher bin ich verduzt... ;-) 

Und das mit der Geschwindigkeit in 30er Zonen kenn ich aus meiner Rennradzeit. Einen 50er Blitzer hat ich aber noch nie. 


Thomas


----------



## JayPKay (28. März 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher? Vielleicht ging es Dir so wie dem hier: http://board.gulli.com/thread/1648221-ampelblitzer-kaputt-/
> (Achtung, zweiter Beitrag ist Werbung!)
> Ich erlebe dort regelmäßig, dass Autofahrer losfahren, sobald die Radfahrerampel auf Grün schaltet.



Hehe, ja bin sicher. War bei mir ne andere Situation. 
Ich kam von der Autobahn aus westlicher Richtung und bin links auf den Tdamm eingebogen, vor mir waren 2 Fahrzeuge als die Abbiegerampel auf grün schaltete. Also ganz normal bei grün auf die Kreuzung, links unter die Brücke....und zack...
naja wie gesagt bis jetzt kam nix. Wer weiß was das war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (29. März 2012)

Schätzchen, heute zeig ich Dir einfach was und Du brauchst auch NIX dazu sagen, ja?! Einfach nur auf Dich wirken lassen:

Ich wollt die Woche abseits der Straße von KW nach Wildau radeln. Und dackel so durch den Wald und dann ZACK: stand ich in einer Sackgasse. Kein Durchkommen. Weg zerstört, verdorben, gestorben:







Zum Vergleich: der Blick nach hinten, wo ich herkam:






(Wobei sogar die Farben bemerkenswert sind: Blick nach vorn: grau. Blick nach hinten: grüüün.)


----------



## sprotte (29. März 2012)

... schlimm, schlimm  

... musste dir n29er holn, rollste einfach nur so drüber. 

Braun,- Grüneffekt = Lichteinwirkung 

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## checkb (29. März 2012)

@schnegge

Regt dich sowas wirklich noch auf? Die Wälder sehen doch inzwischen überall so aus. Ich habe mich dran gewöhnt und freue mich über neue wunderschöne Fördermittel Radwege. 

checkb


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (29. März 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> @schnegge
> 
> Regt dich sowas wirklich noch auf? Die Wälder sehen doch inzwischen überall so aus. Ich habe mich dran gewöhnt und freue mich über neue wunderschöne Fördermittel Radwege.
> 
> checkb



Es trifft mich zutiefst. Wie tief, kann sich kaum einer vorstellen.

Ich versuche, mich daran zu gewöhnen. Ist mir leider noch nicht gelungen.

So, Schätzchen, Du brauchst jetzt wirklich nichts weiter dazu sagen.


----------



## PiratPilot (29. März 2012)

*Mein Freund, der Harvester....
(Jockel kann sich da auch schön drüber aufregen)*




(neulich bei Ferch)


----------



## hinze (30. März 2012)

Sieht aus, als ob der Mercedes-Kombi-Fahrer von Thread 3561 wieder im Wald unterwegs war ...

Mich ärgert das natürlich auch. Aber es stellen sich einige Fragen, z.B. warum wird so der Wald "verwüstet"? Ohne Grund wird keiner so etwas tun. Reine Zerstörungswut war es sicher nicht. Profitsucht?
Was würde passieren, wenn es nicht getan wird? Wie sieht es in einigen Jahren dort aus?
Sicher wäre es schön, wenn wir nur Urwälder, klare Seen und eine intakte Natur ohne Straßen, Verkehr, Windräder, und AKW's um uns hätten. Aber so einfach ist das nicht, fürchte ich.
Tschuldigung, morgens hab ich immer meinen moralischen


----------



## Horsedriver (30. März 2012)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Es trifft mich zutiefst. Wie tief, kann sich kaum einer vorstellen.
> 
> Ich versuche, mich daran zu gewöhnen. Ist mir leider noch nicht gelungen.
> 
> So, Schätzchen, Du brauchst jetzt wirklich nichts weiter dazu sagen.




...geht mir genauso...auch ohne Kommentar...

Horsedriver


----------



## Eispickel (30. März 2012)

Der Wald ist nun mal nicht nur Erholungsgebiet sondern auch Wirtschaftsgut ob uns das gefällt oder nicht. Ich denke, wir sollten froh darüber sein, dass es bei uns keine Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der Nutzung mit dem Mountainbik gibt. Das in völlig Naturbelassenen Wäldern Mountainbiken mehr oder weniger nicht möglich ist oder zumindest keinen Spaß machen würde sollte jedem der regelmäßig draußen unterwegs ist auch klar sein.

Denkt doch bitte einfach mal nen bissl weiter oder fahrt mal in andere Regionen auf dieser Welt und schaut euch an wie der Wald dort bewirtschaftet wird! 
Ich persönlich könnte auch jedes Mal vor Wut in den Lenker beißen wenn ich mich durch so ne Harvesterspur quälen muss....

Trotzdem bzw. vor allem deswegen: Kritik und Dialog ist wichtig und gut aber man sollte aufpassen welches Bild man zeichnet und man sollte auch mal darüber nachdenken, was es in letzter Konsequenz bedeutet, würde man diese Sichtweise auf alle Lebensbereiche 1:1 übertragen.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Boerge (30. März 2012)

Regenerative Energien: Klingt toll, ist aber im Einzelfall (Windräder, Waldwirtschaft) nicht immer schön anzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (30. März 2012)

Tagebauten sind ja auch nicht schöner. Da lobe ich mir die Österreicher, die 80% ihrer Energie mit Wasserkraft erzeugen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. März 2012)

Sollten wir hier auch machen...


----------



## Horsedriver (2. April 2012)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Der Wald ist nun mal nicht nur Erholungsgebiet sondern auch Wirtschaftsgut ob uns das gefällt oder nicht. Ich denke, wir sollten froh darüber sein, dass es bei uns keine Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der Nutzung mit dem Mountainbik gibt. Das in völlig Naturbelassenen Wäldern Mountainbiken mehr oder weniger nicht möglich ist oder zumindest keinen Spaß machen würde sollte jedem der regelmäßig draußen unterwegs ist auch klar sein.
> 
> Denkt doch bitte einfach mal nen bissl weiter oder fahrt mal in andere Regionen auf dieser Welt und schaut euch an wie der Wald dort bewirtschaftet wird!
> Ich persönlich könnte auch jedes Mal vor Wut in den Lenker beißen wenn ich mich durch so ne Harvesterspur quälen muss....
> ...



Das ist logisch und klar, zumal zumindest in der Forstwirtschaft gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit aufgrund der Holzqualität gefällt wird. Da bin ich völlig bei dir, aber wenn so, wie es derzeit aus Haftungsgründen getan wird, alte Bäume aus dem Landschaftsbild entfernt werden, tut das zumindest mir, in der Seele weh und ich kann Schnegge gut verstehen. Aber das alles ist natürlich mein ganz persönliches Ding. 

Horsedriver


----------



## Fabu82 (3. April 2012)

Harte Zeiten für Radfahrer 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AAvJLlCWus&feature=related"]Broken Comedy Pro 7  "StraÃenschlÃ¤ger"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## the K. (12. April 2012)

Hey Schätzchen, haste gestern die beliebtesten Landstriche Brandenburgs im rbb gesehen?! Die haben behauptet, *man könne von Königswusterhausen am besten per Elektrorad die Gegend erkunden*. Kann das hier jemand aus dieser Gegend bestätigen? 

War aber ein ganz netter Bericht.

k.


----------



## Altglienicker (12. April 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobeers (12. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer gegen die Förster und ihre Schergen habt, die sind doch ganz nett...

Twobeers


----------



## Nill (12. April 2012)




----------



## cubation (13. April 2012)

es gibt ja leute die nicht auf die Startseite schauen....


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/04/13/xce-worldcup-in-houffalize-der-livestream-auf-mtb-news-de/

Allgemein, Medien, Veranstaltungen â 13. April 2012 17:00
XC Eliminator Worldcup in Houffalize: Der Livestream auf MTB-News.de 


Thomas


----------



## mod31 (13. April 2012)

Riesendank Thomas, endlich mal was vernünftiges inner Glotze


----------



## cubation (13. April 2012)

Jo  

wenn du noch nicht geschaut hast... ich glaube den Stream von dem Worldcup in Südafrika gibts auch noch unter redbull tv. Scheinbar werden Sie alle Worldcups live übertragen. Und das meist während meiner Arbeitszeit  


Thomas


----------



## mod31 (13. April 2012)

Südafrika hab ich gesehen!


----------



## steffle (13. April 2012)

mod31 schrieb:


> Riesendank Thomas, endlich mal was vernünftiges inner Glotze



genau !


----------



## hinze (14. April 2012)

the K. schrieb:


> Hey Schätzchen, haste gestern die beliebtesten Landstriche Brandenburgs im rbb gesehen?! Die haben behauptet, *man könne von Königswusterhausen am besten per Elektrorad die Gegend erkunden*. Kann das hier jemand aus dieser Gegend bestätigen?
> 
> War aber ein ganz netter Bericht.
> 
> k.



Hab das auch gesehen. Sag bloß, Du kennst die gefürchteten Anstiege in diesem von der Eiszeit so gezeichneten Landstrich nicht 
Vielleicht sollten sie in diesem Gebiet den elektrischen Fahrern noch gleich einen Begleitwagen mitgeben, der das Gebäck nebst Golfausrüstung transportiert und großräumig das Gebiet absperrt, in dem gefahren wird. Radfahren ist ja so gefährlich ...


----------



## rahu (18. April 2012)

... hach schätzchen, mit dir zusammen gratuliere ich herzlich dem @EP zu seinem Ehrentag und wünsche noch viele spannende abenteuer in dieser welt !

beste Grüße, RaHu

P.S. und bitte immer alles fein dokumentieren, für uns


----------



## twobeers (18. April 2012)

Da schließe ich mich vorbehaltlos an. Auf das er bald mal wieder aufs Rad steigt!

Twobeers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (18. April 2012)

@EP

  

allet jute und gesundheid

Pitt


----------



## Altglienicker (18. April 2012)

.


----------



## siebenacht (18. April 2012)

Na allet Jute Herr Eispickel zum Geburtstag.
Gruß 78


----------



## axl65 (18. April 2012)

Mein lieber EP,

alletallet Jute,bleib ma jesund und ick hoffe,
dieset Jahr kann ick Dich ma uff einer Deiner 
Tagestouren begleiten.Dit wäre mir ein Fest!!!

LG aus OSW

axl


----------



## checkb (18. April 2012)

Allet Jute und noch viele dufte Rondas.


----------



## sprotte (18. April 2012)

Hallo EP, 

auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zum Purzeltag und weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Biken, immer jenuch power uff'de Pedale und verletzungsfreies Durchkommen bei deinen teilweise waghalsigen Fahrmanövern.  .

Liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## Eispickel (18. April 2012)

Vielen vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Habe mich sehr gefreut  und hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder.... 

Ich werd mal schauen, dass ich die Tage mal noch ein paar Worte zu den letzten beiden Touren verliere und vielleicht find ich ja auch noch das ein oder andere vorzeigbare Bild auf der Festplatte.

Bis bald in diesem Kino


----------



## hinze (18. April 2012)

Wenn auch etwas spät an @Ep: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum vorletzten u40 Geburtstag!
So, nu kann ich mich dem wichtigsten widmen


----------



## Reini65 (19. April 2012)

Besser spät als nie auch von mir natürlich auch allet jute zum Burzeltag!!!!
Reini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eispickel (19. April 2012)

Vielen Dank Reini .... ich weiß dein Posting wirklich besonders zu schätzen  vielleicht sollte ich es mir ausdrucken um es mir anschließend Reiniförmig auszuschneiden....  ... und natürlich auch Danke @hinze 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon sehr darauf möglichst viele von euch nächstes Wochenende in Riva persönlich zu treffen.....


----------



## cubation (20. April 2012)

...ach Schätzchen, nu war ich heute mal seit ewigen Jahren ne Runde Asphaltschneiden... mir fielen die vielen anderen Rennradler auf, aber wieso haben so wenige von Ihnen keinen Schutz auf dem Kopf? 



Zum Glück ist das unter den  Mauntänbeikern nich so....


----------



## Anto (20. April 2012)

Du kannst Fragen stellen... Die passen natürlich auf und achten darauf, im Falle eines Sturzes nicht auf dem Kopf zu landen!


----------



## Altglienicker (30. April 2012)

.


----------



## konamatze (30. April 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Schätzchen, wie spät ist es?
> 
> http://files.msurma.net/wykop/1120247/zegarek.php
> 
> (Im KTWR gefunden.)



Da haben die noch ganz schön zu tun.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## sprotte (30. April 2012)

... müssen manche lange Weile haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rahu (30. April 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Schätzchen, wie spät ist es?
> 
> http://files.msurma.net/wykop/1120247/zegarek.php
> 
> (Im KTWR gefunden.)


----------



## VeloWoman (2. Mai 2012)

Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit

Na dis is doch mal was


----------



## Will67 (2. Mai 2012)

Nicht vorschnell urteilen, solange man die Umstände nicht kennt, Schätzchen!


----------



## machero (2. Mai 2012)

Level 15 ?
Und wie lange hats gedauert?


----------



## Will67 (2. Mai 2012)

20 Sekunden. Tapfere Gegenwehr sieht anders aus.


----------



## pyroGhost (3. Mai 2012)

Tstststs.. ohne Schutzbrille... dafür hätte ich vom Meister einen satz heiße Ohren gekriegt 
Was war denn? Schlüssel abgebrochen/verloren oder Fuhrparkerweiterung? 
Das sind 4 Bikes, oder?


pyro


----------



## axl65 (3. Mai 2012)

Ahhh,die Typen kenne ich,arbeiten immer zu dritt und 
haben ein gut sortiertes Ersatzteillager am Start.
Gibt ja nichts was die nicht liefern können.
Aber das die auch bei Shitwetter ran müssen...???

axl


----------



## the K. (3. Mai 2012)

..wahrscheinlich brauch man beim ImRegenFlexen keine Schutzbrille, weils dann keine Funken gibt?!


----------



## PiratPilot (3. Mai 2012)

Ist das Aktionskunst?


----------



## Eispickel (3. Mai 2012)

Auktionskunst  ich weiß nicht zu welchem Preis das Schloß letztendlich dann weggegangen ist... es war aber wohl das einzig wirklich wertvolle ...nach allem was ich so gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnafert (4. Mai 2012)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ahhh,die Typen kenne ich,arbeiten immer zu dritt ...???
> 
> axl



shot aus der spycam. 
sieht aus, als gäbe es einen vierten. oder nur ein praktikant. wer weiß das schon.


----------



## hinze (11. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich ist das nicht ein neuer Trend bei den Berliner Taxifahrern


----------



## kuka.berlin (11. Mai 2012)

Die Erdgaskarre steht doch immer Wuhletal, wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Mai 2012)

Schätzchen....wie kannst Du dem armen Kind nur ein radel in der falschen Farbe schenken ^^


----------



## hinze (11. Mai 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Die Erdgaskarre steht doch immer Wuhletal, wenn ich nicht irre


Ja, da hab ich sie gestern fotografiert.


----------



## siebenacht (11. Mai 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Schätzchen....wie kannst Du dem armen Kind nur ein radel in der falschen Farbe schenken ^^



Ick kann dit Kind verstehen, ick kann diese bunten Bikes auch nicht mehr sehen. Ick sag nur: Farbe ist egal, Hauptsache schwarz!!!


----------



## Fabu82 (11. Mai 2012)

Berliner Jungs haben hier etwas sehr feines erstellt.
Vielleicht gefällt es dem Einen oder Anderen.
Auch wenn es ein anderer Bereich der Scene ist.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/41659381"]Cama's The Album on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## VeloWoman (4. Juni 2012)

Danke Schätzchen....breitgrinz....

Wollt nur mal vermelden, das ich auf der 60er Strecke aufm Velothon mitradel 

Dank Sponsor


----------



## Eispickel (4. Juni 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß und vor allen Dingen Sturzfreies durchkommen .... der Velothon iss mir persönlich inzwischen zu gefährlich auch wenn der Geschwindigkeitsrausch mit dem MTB sensationell ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knzn1 (4. Juni 2012)

also ich werde auf der 120km strecke am start sein  vielleicht sieht man sich ja...is nur die frage ob man sich überhaupt schonmal gesehn hat


----------



## VeloWoman (4. Juni 2012)

knzn1 schrieb:


> also ich werde auf der 120km strecke am start sein  vielleicht sieht man sich ja...is nur die frage ob man sich überhaupt schonmal gesehn hat



 keine Ahnung


----------



## cubation (4. Juni 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Danke Schätzchen....breitgrinz....
> 
> Wollt nur mal vermelden, das ich auf der 60er Strecke aufm Velothon mitradel
> 
> Dank Sponsor




Mit dem Asphaltschneider ?  

Dann mal viel Erfolg und pass auf dich auf. 

Fahr das Ding lieber in deiner Geschwindkeit als in einer dieser Riesengruppen. Dann ist die Sturzgefahr auch deutlich geringer. 

Ich arbeite Sonntag noch einmal... sonst hätte ich mich vielleicht durchgerungen mal an die Strecke zu schauen. 

Aber äh mittlerweile 75  für die 120km Strecke?  



Thomas


----------



## VeloWoman (4. Juni 2012)

Logo..mit der Rakete und nochmal "logo" meine Geschwindigkeit werd ich schon fahren..die anderen sind mir eh zu langsam...


----------



## itw (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo VW,
 ich fahr auch die 60km Runde.
Meine Arbeitskollegen starten alle mit RR und ich mit MTB. Auweia...aber ich hab ja nix anderes. lol 
Vllt. sehen wir uns. Wünsch dir schon mal vorab ein Unfallfreies Rennen. VG


----------



## VeloWoman (4. Juni 2012)

huii..schön schön....aber ick warte nicht 
Aber wenigstens wirste dem MTB net ganz untreu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (4. Juni 2012)

Herzlich Glückwunsch auch von mir !! Das du ein Startplatz bei de fahrradstation gewonnen hast !! 

VIEL ERFOLG !!!!
Lass uns die Zeit wissen


----------



## sprotte (4. Juni 2012)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Berliner Jungs haben hier etwas sehr feines erstellt.
> Vielleicht gefällt es dem Einen oder Anderen.
> Auch wenn es ein anderer Bereich der Scene ist.
> Cama's The Album on Vimeo




... sehr schön zusammengeschnittenes Video und Respekt vor den gezeigten akrobatischen Leistungen !!!     

LG, sprotte.


----------



## sprotte (4. Juni 2012)

@ VW: & @ itw:  ... startet ihr aus dem letzten Startblock, also als Nachmelder ???

LG, sprotte.


----------



## VeloWoman (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich ja..denke ich mal, hole heute meine Startunterlagen ab - da müsste es ja drauf stehen.


----------



## sprotte (5. Juni 2012)

... na ja, vielleicht sehen wir uns. Ich entscheide Sa. um 19:25 Uhr ob ich regulär mitfahre.

LG, sprotte.


----------



## VeloWoman (5. Juni 2012)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... na ja, vielleicht sehen wir uns. Ich entscheide Sa. um 19:25 Uhr ob ich regulär mitfahre.
> 
> LG, sprotte.



Oh schön 
Ein sicherer Windschattenspender


----------



## basti242 (5. Juni 2012)

60km RR SSP


----------



## itw (5. Juni 2012)

@Sprotte
Ich starte im Skoda Startblock (zwischen Block B und C).


----------



## la_ruota (5. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4"]Performance      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Was ist das für ein heißer Scheiß...


----------



## knzn1 (5. Juni 2012)

@ itw: woher weist du das schon? dachte das erfährt man erst wenn man seine startunterlagen abholt...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (6. Juni 2012)

itw schrieb:


> @Sprotte
> Ich starte im Skoda Startblock (zwischen Block B und C).



... na dann sehen wir uns ja wahrscheinlich und vielleicht erst im Ziel. 

Also, gute Fahrt, viel Erfolg und Spaß und liebe Grüße, sprotte.  

Ps.: Hast ne PN


----------



## itw (6. Juni 2012)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... na dann sehen wir uns ja wahrscheinlich und vielleicht erst im Ziel.
> 
> Also, gute Fahrt, viel Erfolg und Spaß und liebe Grüße, sprotte.
> 
> Ps.: Hast ne PN


 

Danke dir.
Hast auch ne PN


----------



## fad faxe (7. Juni 2012)

Endurist Nill - ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA5CdtbisYg"]In FÃ¼nf Schritten zum perfekten Traumrad.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mike_le (9. Juni 2012)

itw schrieb:


> @Sprotte
> Ich starte im Skoda Startblock (zwischen Block B und C).



Da stehe ich auch, allerdings für die 120er Route. 
Sehen wir uns dann heute bei Anastacia?


----------



## Anto (9. Juni 2012)

fad faxe schrieb:


> Endurist Nill - ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem?
> 
> In FÃ¼nf Schritten zum perfekten Traumrad.      - YouTube



Nill, back to the roots? 

Synergy-protraining kann ich nur empfehlen! Ist ein sehr freundliches und kompetentes Team.


----------



## checkb (9. Juni 2012)

Heute bei Flickr gefunden, der Kollege Panda Face und seine Leute gehen richtig ab.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pandaface/3235376336/in/photostream












Einfach nur Hammageil, Schwucke sein ist geil wenn man nicht trainiert. 

Unbedingt den Photostream ankieken!!! 

Sport frei, checkb


----------



## VeloWoman (9. Juni 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> Einfach nur Hammageil, Schwucke sein ist geil wenn man nicht trainiert.
> 
> Unbedingt den Photostream *ankieken*!!!
> 
> Sport frei, checkb


 

da kriegste ja nen Farbschaden im Auge beim Bilder gucken!

(so ne..hüstel..Teamfarben sollten verboten werden)


----------



## itw (10. Juni 2012)

Sind denn alle IBC B/B MTB Skoda Velothon Teilnehmer gesund nach Hause gekommen? Wie war eurer Rennen?


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Juni 2012)

Jupp, gesund und munter 
Platz 245 von 1041 bei den Gesamtfrauen - Schnitt 33,4km - 1:51h für die 60km

Schätzeken...DIS WAR EIN SEHR SCHÖNER TAG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (11. Juni 2012)

Jo alles bestens gewesen  1:39h und 37,2km/h für die 60km mit nem Hardtail zwischen den ganzen Rennradlern


----------



## knzn1 (11. Juni 2012)

bei mir auch alles bestens. musste das starterfeld ja von Block F aufrollen, da ich das erste mal dabei war. ging aber ganz gut, ne schnelle gruppe hat sich dann doch gefunden und so haben wir uns stück für stück nach vorn gekämpft. 
nach sogar noch gewonnenem zielsprint hieß das ergebnis gesamt platz 306, in der altersklasse 37.
117,6km mit nem durchschnitt von 43,29 und ner zielzeit von 2:43:09


----------



## cubation (14. Juni 2012)

Schätzchen... nur noch die Pedalen dran und ich bin weg................ 








Thomas


----------



## titzy (14. Juni 2012)

Na dann wünsche ich mal gutes gelingen und allzeit bestes Wetter auf deiner GST Tour .


----------



## mod31 (14. Juni 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Schätzchen... nur noch die Pedalen dran und ich bin weg................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel Spass, pannen.- und unfallfreie Fahrt

Berichte bitte ausführlichst!


----------



## Anto (14. Juni 2012)

Damit knackst du den Rekord von Rene sicher!!! Ich wünsch euch gutes Wetter und trockene Nachtquartiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (16. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Wetter an der Ostsee auch nur ansatzweise so bescheiden ist wie hier, haben die GSTler ja echt einen tollen Auftakt. Von daher, haltet durch.

Live-Tracking übrigens hier, bei Eispickel steht was von  443 km und Platz 3, aber ich habe das System dahinter noch nicht ganz kapiert - vielleicht zählen die km rückwärts, aber dann ist die Zahl zu niedrig.


----------



## PiratPilot (16. Juni 2012)

Eispickel liegt sehr gut im Rennen - weiter so, immer locker die Kurbel nach vorn fallen lassen!  Wer ist denn noch dabei? Cubation?!

Der Zähler scheint runter zu zählen bis zum Zwischenpunkt "Grenzlandmuseum Teistungen" (südlich des Harzes), was ziemlich genau der Hälfte der Gesamtstrecke von 1200km entspricht.


----------



## sprotte (17. Juni 2012)

... drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen, dass sie heil durchkommen.  Gratuliert wird später. 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## PiratPilot (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Live-Tracking zuverlässig ist, dann liegt EP vorn, hat aber seit Sonnabend früh 'nur' 420km geschafft. Erscheint mir relativ wenig, aber bei der langen Strecke schadet ein bißchen Schlafpause vielleicht nicht. 
Jetzt steht erst mal der Harz an und heute abend sind Gewitter angekündigt.  
Ich drücke weiterhin die Daumen.


----------



## Horsedriver (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo, wer momentan im Krämer Areal Brieselang, Falkensee, Schönwalde, Marwitz, Börnicke, Nauener Weinberge unterwegs ist, so wie die HVL Riders, sollte sich auf extreme Bremsenschwärme einstellen. Trotz Autan verzeichne ich vom Freitag und gestern, 56 Einstiche an allen unmöglichen Körperteilen.
Teilweise waren die Dinger so groß wie Hornissen und deren Einstiche schmerzen ziemlich heftig. Trotzdem allen noch ne gute Fahrt... Horsedriver


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. Juni 2012)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Wer ist denn noch dabei? Cubation?!



Ja, Cubi. Und Coredump. Sind beide nicht beim Live-Tracking dabei, wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen hab.



Horsedriver schrieb:


> Hallo, wer momentan im Krämer Areal Brieselang, Falkensee, Schönwalde, Marwitz, Börnicke, Nauener Weinberge unterwegs ist, so wie die HVL Riders, sollte sich auf extreme Bremsenschwärme einstellen. Trotz Autan verzeichne ich vom Freitag und gestern, 56 Einstiche an allen unmöglichen Körperteilen.
> Teilweise waren die Dinger so groß wie Hornissen und deren Einstiche schmerzen ziemlich heftig. Trotzdem allen noch ne gute Fahrt... Horsedriver



Wir hatten am WE ein ähnliches Erlebnis! Uns sind sehr große, bremsenartige Mistviecher in Tschechien begegnet. Deren Stich hat auch heftigst gezeckt. Aber Schwärme waren es zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. Juni 2012)

GST-Neuigkeiten:

EP, Cubi und noch einer sind gerade auf dem Brocken. Sie ham es nach 5xx km sogar noch da hoch geschafft. 

Und während ich das schreibe, krachen Hagelbrocken hernieder. Also bei mir hier jezze. Dafür is aufm Brocken währenddessen Sonnenschein angesagt.


----------



## mike_le (18. Juni 2012)

Horsedriver schrieb:


> Hallo, wer momentan im Krämer Areal Brieselang, Falkensee, Schönwalde, Marwitz, Börnicke, Nauener Weinberge unterwegs ist, so wie die HVL Riders, sollte sich auf extreme Bremsenschwärme einstellen. Trotz Autan verzeichne ich vom Freitag und gestern, 56 Einstiche an allen unmöglichen Körperteilen.
> Teilweise waren die Dinger so groß wie Hornissen und deren Einstiche schmerzen ziemlich heftig. Trotzdem allen noch ne gute Fahrt... Horsedriver




Gefällt mir nicht ... 

Danke für die Warnung.


----------



## PiratPilot (18. Juni 2012)

Eispickel scheint jetzt an der B27 zwischen Braunlage und Elend ein Nickerchen zu machen.  
Danach noch gut 600km bis ins Ziel...



Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> GST-Neuigkeiten:
> 
> EP, Cubi und noch einer sind gerade auf dem Brocken. Sie ham es nach 5xx km sogar noch da hoch geschafft.
> 
> Und während ich das schreibe, krachen Hagelbrocken hernieder. Also bei mir hier jezze. Dafür is aufm Brocken währenddessen Sonnenschein angesagt.


----------



## Runterrauf (18. Juni 2012)

Ja, vom Brocken runter, am Wurmberg vorbei, EP träumt bestimmt von`ner fetten Pizza und Tiramisu.

PP, wie kommst du auf die 600km?

edit: hab deinen Post vorne gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (19. Juni 2012)

ach Schätzchen...*seufz*


----------



## souldriver (19. Juni 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ach Schätzchen...*seufz*



Bergab 25 km/h!
Das geht nun wirklich nicht.
Ich schließe mich der Forderung nach Höchstgeschwindigkeit 10 km/h an und das NICHT nur für Elektrofahrräder!!!
Rosemarie rockt!


----------



## Altglienicker (19. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Juni 2012)

Da hab ich persönlich wirklich mehr angst vor unkoordinierten Rentnern oder Mutti's auf solchen E-Klapprädern:

Instabiles fahren mit 25 km/h


----------



## Lennart (19. Juni 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> [...]


Etwas Respekt vor dem Alter, junger Freund! Wer mit 80 noch solche Leserbriefe schreibt, dem sollte man auch ein überholtes Verkehrsverständnis nachsehen. Der oft geschmähten "Jugend von heute" bringt die Dame sogar Bewunderung entgegen, dies mit ironischen Sticheleien zu beantworten, wirkt anmaßend.


----------



## Altglienicker (19. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Lennart (19. Juni 2012)

Langsam glaub ich echt ich bin der Einzige, der meinen Humor teilt.


----------



## nullstein (19. Juni 2012)

Glaub ich auch


----------



## Altglienicker (19. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (19. Juni 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Sie absolvierten die 5000 m in der Altersklasse W70 in beachtlichen 30:48. Das entspricht, oh Wunder, übrigens fast genau einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 10 km/h.



Da sag ich nur RESPEKT!


----------



## VeloWoman (26. Juni 2012)

SCHÄTZCHEN............ was soll ich sagen..bin sprachlos..... (nicht lachen, kommt auch mal vor)

Nachdem ich erfolgreich nen Velothon Startplatz gewonnen habe, werde ich nun den EBM unsicher machen.  Habe vom Sponsor Bike 24 nen Startplatz abgegriffen 

Was ein schöner Tag!


----------



## Anto (26. Juni 2012)

Aber nicht mit der Rakete!


----------



## VeloWoman (26. Juni 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit der Rakete!



Wieso?


----------



## cubation (26. Juni 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> SCHÄTZCHEN............ was soll ich sagen..bin sprachlos..... (nicht lachen, kommt auch mal vor)
> 
> Nachdem ich erfolgreich nen Velothon Startplatz gewonnen habe, werde ich nun den EBM unsicher machen.  Habe vom Sponsor Bike 24 nen Startplatz abgegriffen
> 
> Was ein schöner Tag!



Na das freut mich. 

Welche Strecke wirs du wählen? Die 40 ? oder doch schon die 70 km ? 
Ich hoffe schönes Wetter für dich und auf schlechtes Wetter für mich. 

Aber äh wie hast du denn den Startplatz abgegriffen? 


Thomas


----------



## VeloWoman (26. Juni 2012)

nee..40er reicht.

Und..lach...Schlamm rockt!

Der Startplatz war ( wenn man mit EBM auf FB verbandelt war) in einer Gewinnspiel Aktion von dem einen Sponsor gepostet..mal wieder 3 Startplätze. Gewinner wurden nach Kommentar ausgelost...joah...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (26. Juni 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Und..lach...Schlamm rockt!




Wenn du das sagst. Ich hab eigentlich auch nichts dagegen, zu mal Seiffen sehr selten Regenfrei ist. Sind nur wieder 40  für die Bremsbeläge... .


Thomas


----------



## Fabu82 (27. Juni 2012)

Lennart,geschriebene Ironie funktioniert nicht  .

Völlig durchgestylt-->er hatte einen Helm auf?!


----------



## Fabu82 (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo ,

kann mir jemand ein Bikegebiet in Österreich empfehlen wo man mit Lift hoch kommt und schöne Singletrails bzw. Endurotouren fahren kann?
Oder sollte ich lieber gleich Saalbach Hinterglemm ansteuern?

Gruß Gordon


----------



## checkb (11. Juli 2012)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> kann mir jemand ein Bikegebiet in Österreich empfehlen wo man mit Lift hoch kommt und schöne Singletrails bzw. Endurotouren fahren kann?
> Oder sollte ich lieber gleich Saalbach Hinterglemm ansteuern?
> ...



Ick würde nach Latsch in Südtirol ( ITA ) fahren. 

Alle Info's findest Du bei Reisen, Routen und Reviere unter Vinschgaunews.

checkb


----------



## nullstein (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo Schätzchen,

sag doch mal DHL vielen Dank dafür,dass sie meinen neuen Rahmen verbummelt haben!Anscheinend wechseln bei DHL Sperrgutpakete urplötzlich vom festen Aggregatzustand in den gasförmigen.Ich bekomm ne Macke!


----------



## Altglienicker (16. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## titzy (16. Juli 2012)

Korrekt AG, denen hättest du gestern in Bad Goisern sogar beim Downhill zuschauen können  ​


----------



## Nill (18. Juli 2012)

Å nullstein: so eine Mist !!


----------



## Freefloh (18. Juli 2012)

@nullstein: das mit der DHL passiert in letzter Zeit scheinbar öfters. Bei mir sind inzwischen auch schon zwei Pakete und eine Warensendungen nicht mehr angekommen. Also Versand daher scheinbar nur noch versichert möglich :-( . Wurdest du auch immer freundlich abgewimmelt von der DHL und heißt es bei dir auch immer so schön: Ja das müssen wir erstmal intern nachforschen wir melden uns dann bei Ihnen???


----------



## nullstein (18. Juli 2012)

Dank eines Zufalls ist das Paket gestern wieder aufgetaucht.
Danke Schätzchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabu82 (19. Juli 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Dank eines Zufalls ist das Paket gestern wieder aufgetaucht.
> Danke Schätzchen.



Dann schnell aufbauen und zeigen 
Ich bin gespannt!

Gruß Gordon


----------



## nullstein (19. Juli 2012)

Grad fertig mit bauen.So.viel sei verraten:
vorn 170mm mit Lyrik RC2DH Coil und hinten 160mm Luft.
Ergibt 13,3kg Spaß


----------



## Fabu82 (19. Juli 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Grad fertig mit bauen.So.viel sei verraten:
> vorn 170mm mit Lyrik RC2DH Coil und hinten 160mm Luft.
> Ergibt 13,3kg Spaß




 

Bilder dürfen auch gepostet werden


----------



## nullstein (19. Juli 2012)

Hier 2 fixe Bilder.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1169380

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1169379]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Vali23 (19. Juli 2012)

Und womit gehts jetzt in die Parks??
Auch damit?

Vali

P.S.
Das Bike ist erste Sahne, vorallem die Kurbel, Pedale und KeFü passen super zusammen und der Rahmen ist natürlich auch


----------



## jedy (21. Juli 2012)

sxt ist doch noch da


----------



## Lennart (21. Juli 2012)

Ich halt die Fahne der Fortschrittsgegner hoch: schade ums Trailstar. 

Aber der alte Mann rockt die Bank auch mit der Schaukel.


----------



## jedy (21. Juli 2012)

Lennart schrieb:


> Ich halt die Fahne der Fortschrittsgegner hoch: schade ums Trailstar.
> 
> Aber der alte Mann rockt die Bank auch mit der Schaukel.



hehe .. wird er wohl


----------



## Lennart (21. Juli 2012)

Hat er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (22. Juli 2012)

Ach Schätzchen, lange habe ich mit mir gehadert, ob man es hier ansprechen soll. Ja, man sollte es. 

Worum geht es?

Die zunehmenden Grabungsarbeiten rund um den großen Kranichsberg in Woltersdorf. Es war mir egal, solange es abseits der stark frequentierten Wege geschah. inzwischen ist allerdings der am stärksten begangene Wanderweg, der Höhenwanderweg zum Aussichtsturm, dem ganzen zum Opfer gefallen und so, liebe Freunde des gepflegten Abfahrtssports, geht es nicht. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis da mal einer umgenietet wird oder zumindest Beschwerden eintrudeln und die Basteleien da zeugen von wenig Respekt gegenüber anderen Waldbesuchern oder der Natur selbst. Es kann nicht sein, dass ein ehemals naturfester Weg innerhalb weniger Wochen wie ein Haufen Scheiße aussieht.

Was werde ich jetzt tun?

Erst einmal gar nichts, ich gebe den Betreffenden 2 (zwei!) Wochen Zeit, den Weg wieder in seinen Ursprungszustand zu versetzen und Euch auf die abseits gelegenen Wege zurückzurückzuziehen. Idealerweise dorthin, wo Ihr ohnehin schon alles umgegraben habt und Euer Plastikmüll heute noch herumliegt. Sollte dies nicht geschehen werde ich:

1.) Die Sache umgehend dem zuständigen Forstamt melden.

und, weil das wahrscheinlich kaum jemanden stört:

2.) In Zukunft dafür sorgen, dass es dort überhaupt keine illegalen Strecken mehr auf keinem Weg gibt, indem ich rigoros jede Baumaßnahme, egal welcher Art und in welchem Teil des Waldes melden werde.

Überlegt es Euch also, die Sache noch im Guten zu Klären.

Danke für die Aufmerksamtkeit.


----------



## rahu (23. Juli 2012)

@mete, ich bin da ganz bei Dir. Hoffentlich wissen die Kiddis auch, daß Dein Ultimatum im Schätzchenfred des Forums steht


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Juli 2012)

Hi,
vermisst jemand ein CUBE STEREO Modell 2008 oder frÃ¼her?

In Berlin Treptow hat ein Kioskkramladen eins im "Angebot". Er verkauft neben CDs, DVDs und derlei Elektronikkleinkram auch kontinuierlich RÃ¤der, die Ã¶fters wechseln.

Ein Preis von 350,- macht bei einem Neupreis von ~2000â¬ etwas stutzig. Probefahrt nur gegen Kaution des vollen Kaufbetrags mÃ¶glich.

Partlist:
Rahmen: Cube Stereo Modell 2008 oder frÃ¼her
Kurbel: XT Mod. 2007
gabel: Rock Shox Revelation Mod. 2009
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox
Bremsen: mÃ¼ssten Magura Louise sein
Anbauteile: Syntace

Fotos kann ich heut abend reinstellen.

GrÃ¼Ãe NaitsirhC


----------



## axl65 (23. Juli 2012)

rahu schrieb:


> @mete, ich bin da ganz bei Dir. Hoffentlich wissen die Kiddis auch, daß Dein Ultimatum im Schätzchenfred des Forums steht



Naja,Unwissenheit schützt eben nicht vor Strafe.
20 m hohe Werbetafeln kann man auch irgendwie 
nicht erwarten.
Aber ich stimme @mete zu,irgendwo muss es eine
Grenze geben und letztendlich fällt der Mist ja allen auf
die Füße,auch denen die sich im Wald ganz "seriös" geben !!!

axl


----------



## axl65 (23. Juli 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hi,
> vermisst jemand ein CUBE STEREO Modell 2008 oder früher?
> 
> In Berlin Treptow hat ein Kioskkramladen eins im "Angebot". Er verkauft neben CDs, DVDs und derlei Elektronikkleinkram auch kontinuierlich Räder, die öfters wechseln.
> ...



Meinst Du nicht auch,da könnte man doch mal 
dem ABV Bescheid geben???

axl


----------



## HanzDampf (23. Juli 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hi,
> vermisst jemand ein CUBE STEREO Modell 2008 oder früher?
> 
> In Berlin Treptow hat ein Kioskkramladen eins im "Angebot". Er verkauft neben CDs, DVDs und derlei Elektronikkleinkram auch kontinuierlich Räder, die öfters wechseln.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Juli 2012)

Das Rad ist weg, 'schon verkauft' lt. Händler.


----------



## Lennart (23. Juli 2012)

axl65 schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht auch,da könnte man doch mal
> dem ABV Bescheid geben???




Womoglich vertickt der nicht nur geklaute Räder, sondern sogar Westplatten.


----------



## axl65 (23. Juli 2012)

Lennart schrieb:


> Womoglich vertickt der nicht nur geklaute Räder, sondern sogar Westplatten.



Die Vorladung ins VPKA,zur Klärung eines Sachverhalts,
ist raus.


----------



## cubation (23. Juli 2012)

... ich seh jetzte seltener Räder... aber wir haben hier einen nettes Internetcafe nebenan, die mittlerweile auch schon alles von Technik bis hin zu Parfüm verticken. 

Ich weiß nicht ob die Polizei immer nur blind durch Berlin läuft... 

Du hättest dir mal die Rahmennummer notieren müssen. Dann hättest mal der Polizei kurz bescheid geben können. 




Thomas


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Juli 2012)

Hätte ich eine Probefahrt machen können, dann hätte ich die Nr. abgleichen lassen.

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos, falls jemand danach sucht.













Für 350 ein echter Schnapper 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## HanzDampf (23. Juli 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hätte ich eine Probefahrt machen können, dann hätte ich die Nr. abgleichen lassen.
> 
> Anbei noch ein paar Fotos, falls jemand danach sucht.
> 
> ...




...oh man, wenn das mal legal war....nur alleine der Fox Dämpfer...
Das wäre genau das richtige bike für meine Frau gewesen.


----------



## mete (23. Juli 2012)

rahu schrieb:


> @mete, ich bin da ganz bei Dir. Hoffentlich wissen die Kiddis auch, daß Dein Ultimatum im Schätzchenfred des Forums steht




Ich hoffe da ein wenig auf Mundpropaganda bzw. bin ja öfter auch mal selbst in der Gegend, habe leider aber noch niemanden angetroffen. Irgendwie war das auch ziemlich schnell aufgebaut, da hatte man als arbeitender Mensch gar nicht die Möglichkeit mal zu intervenieren. Sind ja auch wohl gerade Ferien.

Am besten wäre es wohl, das ganze "unter uns", also den MTBlern zu klären, man muss sowas ja nicht unnötig verbreiten. Jedenfalls hat es mir schon einigermaßen die Sprache verschlagen, als ich da zuletzt lang bin und mir war gleichwohl bewusst, dass es wohl eher keiner von den Leuten war, die man hier so kennt. Andererseits weiß man nie, wer hier so alles angemeldet ist und vielleicht findet sich ja doch einer, der ein Einsehen hat.

Also wenn ihr dort mal jemanden trefft, wäre ein dezenter Hinweis vielleicht nicht verkehrt, danke .


----------



## Lennart (23. Juli 2012)

Wer weiß, ob da nicht die nächsten zwei Wochen mehr los ist, weil du hier quasi Werbung für den Trail (wie auch immer der aussieht) machst? War ja auch das Problem in Tegel. Immer höher, immer weiter, immer offensichtlicher...


----------



## mete (23. Juli 2012)

Lennart schrieb:


> Wer weiß, ob da nicht die nächsten zwei Wochen mehr los ist, weil du hier quasi Werbung für den Trail (wie auch immer der aussieht) machst? War ja auch das Problem in Tegel. Immer höher, immer weiter, immer offensichtlicher...



Wenn Du eine andere Lösung parat hast, immer her damit.

Ich würde das Zeug auch selbst wegräumen, aber für komplett alleinige Aufräumaktionen fehlt mir leider einfach die Zeit.


----------



## Lennart (23. Juli 2012)

Ist nur ein Gedanke, keine Kritik. Hab auch keine Ahnung, wie es da momentan aussieht. Aber auch im Grunewald und selbst auf Pichelswerder wird zur Zeit ordentlich gebuddelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (23. Juli 2012)

Lennart schrieb:


> Ist nur ein Gedanke, keine Kritik.



Habe ich auch nicht als eine solche aufgefasst, keine Angst .



> Hab auch keine Ahnung, wie es da momentan aussieht.


Noch geht es einigermaßen, aber es ist absehbar, dass es nicht lange gut geht. Am Wochenende laufern den Berg dutzende Touristen mit kleinen Kindern auf der ganzen Wegesbreite hoch und die Abfahrt ist alles andere als übersichtlich. 



> Aber auch im Grunewald und selbst auf Pichelswerder wird zur Zeit ordentlich gebuddelt.


Sorry, aber für sowas fehlt mir echt das Verständnis. Nichts ist von meiner Seite aus gegen ein bis zwei versteckte Spots pro Areal einzuwenden, aber der Wald ist nicht nur zum Buddeln da. Ich hoffe immer noch auf eine gütliche Lösung und würde ungern meine Drohung wahr machen.


----------



## the K. (24. Juli 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine andere Lösung parat hast, immer her damit.


 
eeeeventuel könntest'e auch Deinen ersten Post dazu einfach ein- zweimal ausdrucken, einlaminieren und dann dort für die Bau-Wütigen sichtbar anbringen. 
Die, die sich dann unter Umständen angesprochen fühlen, könnten sich dann sofort per schmart-phone hier anmelden, falls sie es noch nich sind. 

Ob's ne gute Idee ist? Keine Ahnung, kann ich absolut nich einschätzen, das weißte erst hinterher. 
Aber ich glaub mal, auf Mundpropaganda allein sollteste Dich nich verlassen. Die Frage dabei is ja nich nur ob, sondern auch wie das Thema dann bei den Adressaten ankommt. Nich, dass da einer was in falschen Hals kriegt.. das geht so schnell.

Gruß!


----------



## alex-66 (24. Juli 2012)

Die Hinweisschilder würde ich aber mit Comic-Zeichnungen (die natürlich deine Message übertragen sollen) in ca. 1,40m Höhe aufhängen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die heutige Jugend den Inhalt von aneinandergereiten Worten erfassen kann.

Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass solche unüberlegten Bauwerke nur von Kids aus der Gegend gebaut worden sind. Vor zwei Jahren wurde bereits eine Strecke in den Kranichbergen platt gemacht, die so glaube ich kein Berlin-Wochenendtouristen-Bergaufwanderweg war, daher Staune ich das solche zumindest nach deinen Schilderungen doch offensichtlich gefährdende Strecke vom Förster noch nicht gesehen wurde .

So jetzt kennt mich Schätzchen auch....

Gibt es hier kein "gefällt mir" Button ??? Könnte man manchmal echt gebrauchen


----------



## mete (24. Juli 2012)

Na da bin ich ja erst einmal froh, dass ich keinem von "hier" ans Bein gepinkelt habe und werde demnächst mal verstärkt in der Gegend unterwegs sein.

@Förster: Wie gesagt, die Dinger waren für mich quasi von einem Tag auf den anderen da und das Revier ist ja dann doch größer, als die paar Ha um den Turm. Die Chancen stehen daher gut, dass er es noch nicht gesehen hat. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich die Entfernung der Sachen auch etwas forcieren, bevor er es findet und Radfahrer in der Gegend überhaupt nicht mehr willkommen sind....


----------



## basti242 (24. Juli 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja erst einmal froh, dass ich keinem von "hier" ans Bein gepinkelt habe



na ich erst...


----------



## nullstein (24. Juli 2012)

Ich finde deinen Ansatz lieber mete sehr gut und es sollte mehr Leute wie dich geben,die den Wald,dessen Bewohner sowie Besucher respektieren.ABER...deine Ansage hier klingt stark nach Kleinstadtsheriff.Wenn es ein paar Kiddies waren,so wären aufklärende mahnende und vor allem persönliche Worte das Mittel der Wahl.Sich im anonymisierten Inet auszukotzen und zu drohen bewegt in den wenigsten Fällen etwas.
Ich hoffe die Situation lässt sich ohne Förster klären.


----------



## jedy (24. Juli 2012)

davon abgesehen:

irgendwie fragwürdig, dass sobald irgendwo bauten auftauchen immer das große fingerpointing auf die bösen "kiddies" beginnt und wenn die "bauwerke" dann da sind, werden sie von allen mit begeisterung genutzt - auch von der ü20, ü30 und ü40-fraktion --> siehe grunewald, tegel, etc. ...


----------



## Eispickel (24. Juli 2012)

Ich sehe da keineswegs eine Kleinstadtsheriffmentalität. Macht die Augen auf, wir leben in Deutschland und da wird sehr viel toleriert und sobald bestimmte Dinge zu viel Aufmerksamkeit erregen findet sich auch immer jemand der DAGEGEN ist...  und dann wird Reglementiert mit Konsequenzen für alle... einige wenige versauen die Preise für alle ... es gibt zig Beispiele.

Frag doch einfach mal die Kollegen in Hessen... wie kommen die bloß darauf ein Gesetz zu machen in dem Quasi so gut wie alles mit dem Rad verboten wird? Wer will das, wer braucht sowas hier in BuU?


----------



## axl65 (24. Juli 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> davon abgesehen:
> 
> irgendwie fragwürdig, dass sobald irgendwo bauten auftauchen immer das große fingerpointing auf die bösen "kiddies" beginnt und wenn die "bauwerke" dann da sind, werden sie von allen mit begeisterung genutzt - auch von der ü20, ü30 und ü40-fraktion --> siehe grunewald, tegel, etc. ...




@mete hat doch klar geäussert,daß seine Toleranzschwelle
*überschritten* wurde.Und es ist sein gutes Recht seinen 
Prinzipien zu folgen.

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (25. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt habe ich dort noch niemanden angetroffen, sonst hätte ich schon was gesagt. Mein primäres Anliegen war es, hier jetzt jemanden zu finden, der die Leute kennt oder selbst dazu gehört.

@jedy: Dein Kommentar sagt mir, dass Du die Situation vor Ort nicht kennst. 
Der Weg dort ist ein ausgeschilderter Wanderweg in einem Schutzgebiet, die Woltersdorfer Schleuse samt Liebesquelle in unmittelbarer Nähe und bei schönem Wetter ist es da voll mit Naherholungsurlaubern (Wandergruppen mit 20 Leuten und mehr, Familien mit Kleinkindern etc.). Außerdem gehört der Weg zu denen, die 2 Mal im Jahr von der Gemeinde gepflegt werden. Die Abfahrt ist uneinsehbar und recht steil. Man wird ohne Probleme sehr schnell. Selbst wenn man dort umsichtig und langsam herunterfährt steht die Angst den Leuten teilweise ins Gesicht geschrieben. Ein Konflikt dort ist also quasi vorprogrammiert und ein längerer Bestand der Strecke eigentlich komplett ausgeschlossen. Außer Probleme bringt das also nichts. Zumal die Gegend genügend Raum für andere Strecken bietet, auf denen so gut wie keiner fußläufig unterwegs ist.


----------



## alex-66 (25. Juli 2012)

@jedy: kann ich nicht ganz teilen deine Meinung, wenn mete öfter schon da war am Abend und niemanden antrifft kann man doch logisch darauf schließen das sich das ganze am Vormittag in der Woche in den Ferien abspielt und ich kenne die Bauwerke der Kids als diese noch unten am See waren, da war früher ein Weg von der Straße vom Krankenhaus runter zum Wasser für Fussgänger, die "Kiddies" haben den gesamten Weg voll mit dämlichen Sprüngen gebombt .

Ich selber bin begeisteter Trailbauer, jedoch bauen wir eben nicht an solchen Stellen wo reger Wanderverkehr ist und tut mit leid wenn ich das jetzt so sage unter 180mm Federweg sind bei uns nur 2 Sprünge machbar , somit hält man sich die ich "probier mal" Ü20, Ü30, Ü40-Fraktion vom Hals .
Daher ist unser Trail nicht stark befahren und existiert seit ein paar Jahren.

"Es passiert erst was, wenn was passiert." Alte Regel aus Deutschelande, siehe Straßenverkehr


----------



## rahu (25. Juli 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> davon abgesehen:
> 
> irgendwie fragwürdig, dass sobald irgendwo bauten auftauchen immer das große fingerpointing auf die bösen "kiddies" beginnt und wenn die "bauwerke" dann da sind, werden sie von allen mit begeisterung genutzt - auch von der ü20, ü30 und ü40-fraktion --> siehe grunewald, tegel, etc. ...




... hier geht es um den Kranichsberg, kennst Du den, warst Du schon mal da? Ich schon, sogar regelmäßig, daher weiss ich wer da baut!(und wer gebaut hat )

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## jedy (25. Juli 2012)

liebe leute,

seid ihr eigentlich von alle guten geistern verlassen meinen kommentar jetzt so zu zerpflücken? jeder der aufmerksam liest, sieht sofort, dass ich 
niemanden persönlich angesprochen habe, sondern die allgemeinheit.

und ja - ich war noch nicht in den kranichsbergen, muss ich auch nicht. denn mit meinem post wollte ich eigentlich genau die ansprechen, die vorher 
geantwortet haben und sich als moralapostel aufspielen und vielleicht ebenfalls noch nicht dagewesen sind.

leute denkt ihr wirklich, dass es ein bikeverbot in hessen geben wird, weil ein paar schwarze schafe im wald verbotene trails gebaut hat? das ist doch
viel zu einfach! wenn es wirklich passiert, dann doch, weil wir als biker total angreifbar sind. statt uns zu organisieren, betreiben wir gegenseitige
schuldzuweisungen. mich nervt es einfach total an, dass es immer wieder leute gibt, die sich als die besserbiker darstellen und so tun als ob sie
unschuldig sind. die wahren schuldigen sind immer schnell gefunden. 

wenn es wirklich bikeverbote geben wird, dann sind wir alle schuld. den leuten, denen wir ein dorn im auge sind ist es letztendlich egal, ob du im
wald über einen 2m hohen drops jumpst oder mitten im nirgendwo neben einem baum herfährst, auf dem irgendein seltener vogel brütet. wir sollten einfach
mal zusammenhalten.

achso und wenn ihr die schuldigen sowieso schon kennt - wozu dann dieser aufruf und kein persönliches gespräch? damit wären wir auch wieder bei 
der kernaussage von nullsteins posting.

schönen tag.


----------



## luxaltera (25. Juli 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> Die Hinweisschilder würde ich aber mit Comic-Zeichnungen (die natürlich deine Message übertragen sollen) in ca. 1,40m Höhe aufhängen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die heutige Jugend den Inhalt von aneinandergereiten Worten erfassen kann.



das ist genau die mentalität die bei fussgängern zum wütenden faustpumpen führt... Immer diese vorschnelle anurteilen. So richtig schön deutsch... wird einem ganz warm ums herz.


----------



## luxaltera (25. Juli 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> Liebe Leute[...]schönen tag.



genauso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (25. Juli 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> niemanden persönlich angesprochen habe, sondern die allgemeinheit.


Um die geht es hier aber nun einmal nicht.



> geantwortet haben und sich als moralapostel aufspielen und vielleicht ebenfalls noch nicht dagewesen sind.


Warum? Wer hat das denn gemacht?



> leute denkt ihr wirklich, dass es ein bikeverbot in hessen geben wird, weil ein paar schwarze schafe im wald verbotene trails gebaut hat? das ist doch
> viel zu einfach! wenn es wirklich passiert, dann doch, weil wir als biker total angreifbar sind. statt uns zu organisieren, betreiben wir gegenseitige
> schuldzuweisungen. mich nervt es einfach total an, dass es immer wieder leute gibt, die sich als die besserbiker darstellen und so tun als ob sie
> unschuldig sind. die wahren schuldigen sind immer schnell gefunden.
> ...


Den Absatz finde ich absolut nicht zutreffend um nicht zu sagen schlichtweg falsch. Es ist schon ein herber Unterschied und für die Waldbesitzer ganz sicher nicht "egal" oder "äquivalent" ob man vorhandene Wege nutzt, oder den Wald umgräbt und damit für andere unnutzbar macht und ich weigere mich, mich mit Leuten zu solidarisieren, die nur an sich selbst denken.

Abgesehen davon: Hättest Du die Hessen-Sache aufmerksam verfolgt, wüsstest Du, dass der neue Gesetzentwurf mit den Waldpächtern zusammen erstellt wurde und in einigen Quellen, von denen diese befragt wurden steht explizit, dass primär Ballungsräume, wo viele Leute zusammenkommen problematisch sind und das vor allem, weil irgendwelche Leute meinten, sie müssten genau dort ihren Bauarbeiten fröhnen. 




> achso und wenn ihr die schuldigen sowieso schon kennt - wozu dann dieser aufruf und kein persönliches gespräch?


Das Eingangsposting kam von mir und ich weiß eben nicht, wer es war. Darum habe ich ja schließlich hier gepostet. Das steht hier aber auch schon mindestens dreimal.


----------



## rahu (25. Juli 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> liebe leute,
> 
> seid ihr eigentlich von alle guten geistern verlassen meinen kommentar jetzt so zu zerpflücken? jeder der aufmerksam liest, sieht sofort, dass ich
> 
> ...



Lieber @jedy,

der Grund des Themas ist das ausufernde bauen in den Kranichbergen. Mete hat das auf den Punkt gebracht und zu recht reklamiert. Es geht also nicht um generell oder die Allgemeinheit.

Die Kiddis haben eine Ansage bekommen und auch ich zweifel an der Wirksamkeit von Schildern/Hinweiszetteln in diesem Fall.

Du siehst, im konkreten Fall sind die Aussagen auch auf Wissen gestützt, für andere Regionen kann und will ich nicht sprechen.

beste Grüße, RaHu

P.S. "typisch Deutsch" ist ein sehr abgenutztes Todschlagargument und mir viel zu allgemein


----------



## nullstein (25. Juli 2012)

@alex-66:Unter 180mm nur zwei Sprünge machbar?Viele springen das Roadgap in WB mit dem HT.Also was baut ihr da bei euch?6m Drops?


----------



## axl65 (25. Juli 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> liebe leute,
> 
> seid ihr eigentlich von alle guten geistern verlassen meinen kommentar jetzt so zu zerpflücken? jeder der aufmerksam liest, sieht sofort, dass ich
> niemanden persönlich angesprochen habe, sondern die allgemeinheit.
> ...




Nööö,will ick nicht!!!
Das hat schon mal jemand hier gefordert,war im Zusammenhang mit den 
beiden Vollidioten aus dem Tegeler Forst Fred,die beinahe eine Frau  
umgekachelt hätten und dies  ganz stolz noch per Video präsentierten.
Warum sollte ich mich mit jemandem solidarisch erklären,dessen Verhalten
oder sonstiges Tun ich entschieden verurteile ???

Ob es irgendwann auch hier ein Bikeverbot gibt oder nicht,das ist Zukunftsmusik und garnicht relevant.
Es geht um eine illegale Sache in den Kranichzbergen,um nichts anderes.
Ich bin kein Moralapostel aber stimme in diesem Fall mit @metes Position
überein.Genau das habe ich hier kundgetan.
Ich kenne die Schuldigen im übrigen nicht,es wäre mir auch egal.
@mete hat hier einen Weg eingeschlagen,den soll er gehen,fertig.
Es ist auch für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen,warum er sich desöfteren
dorthin begeben sollte nur um auf Gut Glück einen der Verursacher
anzutreffen.Vielleicht kannst Du dies ja,im Rahmen Deines geforderten Zusammenhaltes,übernehmen???

axl


----------



## tuxbit (25. Juli 2012)

Als ich gestern mete´s Thread las dachte ich mir hat er nichts anderes zu tun als sich hier als Natur- und Wanderschützer aufzuspielen und den vermeintlichen  Kid´s ihren Spaß zu vermiesen.

Nachdem er hier allerdings konkret darauf hinwies, dass es sich bei dem Gebiet um ein Schutzgebiet handelt, muss ich mich auf seine Seite stellen.

  Waldgebiete, in und nahe den Ballungszentren sind für alle da. Damit verbunden muss ein gegenseitiger Respekt zwischen den Interessensgruppen an den Tag gelegt werden. Dies gilt insbesondere  für Gebiete die keiner wirtschaftlichen Nutzung unterliegen, die als Biotope, Rückzugsgebiet für Tiere  oder was auch immer dienen sollen. Grabungsarbeiten in einem Schutzgebiet, bzw. auf einem ausgewiesenen Wanderweg lassen eher früher als später das Forstamt / Bezirksamt auf den Plan treten, mit all den Konsequenzen, inklusiver einer zukünftigen  Nulltoleranzlinie  Seitens der Behörden. Dies würden wir alle zu spüren bekommen.

  tuxbit


----------



## alex-66 (25. Juli 2012)

@nullstein: nun liegen Brandenburger Erhöhungen nicht auf dem Niveau von Winterberg, daher sind die Landungen sehr flach wie der Rest des Landes . Dein eigentlicher Zweck war wohl das ich dir verrate wo das alles steht, mmmhhh.


----------



## nullstein (25. Juli 2012)

Nicht unbedingt.Ins Flat ballern kann man ja eigentlich überall.Dafür muss man nicht im Wald illegal buddeln


----------



## axl65 (25. Juli 2012)

tuxbit schrieb:


> Als ich gestern mete´s Thread las dachte ich mir hat er nichts anderes zu tun als sich hier als Natur- und Wanderschützer aufzuspielen und den vermeintlichen  Kid´s ihren Spaß zu vermiesen.
> 
> Nachdem er hier allerdings konkret darauf hinwies, dass es sich bei dem Gebiet um ein Schutzgebiet handelt, muss ich mich auf seine Seite stellen.
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir !!! 

axl


----------



## VeloWoman (30. Juli 2012)

Schätzchen das is Igittipfui!!

Oberschenkel


----------



## HanzDampf (30. Juli 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Schätzchen das is Igittipfui!!
> 
> Oberschenkel




_..also ich weiß ja nicht..., ich kenne ja nun wirklich viele Radprofis aber das hier...sieht irgendwie... nach Steroide aus_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobeers (31. Juli 2012)

Immerhin ist Förstemann als Mountainbiker in London gemeldet...

Twobeers


----------



## steffle (31. Juli 2012)

mit den Oberschenkeln lassen sich sicher auch kleinere Städte mit Strom versorgen.


----------



## nullstein (31. Juli 2012)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> _..also ich weiß ja nicht..., ich kenne ja nun wirklich viele Radprofis aber das hier...sieht irgendwie... nach Steroide aus_



Ja ja die Illusion des sauberen kommerziell vermarkteten Profisports...
Wer bitte glaubt noch daran?Jeder dritte Hirni im Gym frisst Thais,Anapolon oder setzt sich Deca.Und da wo es Geld zu holen gibt,sind die Leute heutzutage fast schon gezwungen etwas nachzuhelfen.Aber solange die Medien,Verbände und Anti-Doping-Agenturen ab und an ein Bauernopfer dem Zuschauer vorwerfen,lässt dieser sich beruhigt in sein naives Wunderland zurückfallen...


----------



## ollo (31. Juli 2012)

steffle schrieb:


> mit den Oberschenkeln lassen sich sicher auch kleinere Städte mit Strom versorgen.




ach komm schon der Arme hat doch schon genug Probleme, stell Dir nur mal vor er geht sich ne Jeans Kaufen ....... da wird wohl kaum was anderes gehen außer Leggings und Turnhose


----------



## timtim (31. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzb7QR7KIPE&feature=related"]Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## cubation (31. Juli 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ach komm schon der Arme hat doch schon genug Probleme, stell Dir nur mal vor er geht sich ne Jeans Kaufen ....... da wird wohl kaum was anderes gehen außer Leggings und Turnhose bleiben



Hosen in XXXXL Kaufen und dementsprechend kürzen... machen eigentlich alle Sprinter. 

Ich hatte zwar nie fette Oberschenkel. Aber ich musste zu meiner aktiven Zeit als Jugendlicher auch die Hosen deutlich Größer kaufen. 

Und ähm auf der Bahn sieht man ja einige Beine. Aber auch Förstemann hab ich schon gesehen. Nur mit den Radhosen sah das noch nicht ganz so schlimm aus. Aber ist immer wieder toll neben Leuten zu stehen die mit einem Bein den Umfang haben wie ich mit beiden. 

Diese Leute trainieren auch überwiegend mehr im Kraftraum, als auf dem Rad. Immer schön Kreuzheben bis zum :kotz::kotz::kotz: Für mich irgendwie die falsche Art den Sport zu betreiben. 


Thomas


----------



## rahu (31. Juli 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker      - YouTube



, da habe ich ja noch Hoffnung


----------



## siebenacht (31. Juli 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker      - YouTube



So entspannt und locker möchte ick och mal biken können.


----------



## Reini65 (31. Juli 2012)

*werner*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (1. August 2012)

Find ick dufte und bestätigt meine These: Freeride hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Kopf. 

Coole Sau der Werner. 

checkb


----------



## alex-66 (1. August 2012)

geiler Film, schön bodenständig wie wir  und super Kamerafahrten


----------



## VeloWoman (1. August 2012)

...noch ein geiler Film 

Where the trail ends


----------



## checkb (1. August 2012)

Da kiekste wa...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ls-m1kDwVY"]Die Wahrheit Ã¼ber die Jagd - Evolutionsbiologe Prof. Josef Helmut Reichholf  widerlegt JÃ¤gerlÃ¼gen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

checkb


----------



## ollo (1. August 2012)

ach Schätzchen...... jetzt mußte meine Gabel zum Service nach Frankreich und da das nicht schon schlimm genug ist, haben die auch noch DREI WOCHEN BETRIEBSFERIEN ab Übermorgen .......... 2012 ist zum  ......... Fahrräder doof, Franzosen doof, Erde doof


----------



## axl65 (1. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ach Schätzchen...... jetzt mußte meine Gabel zum Service nach Frankreich und da das nicht schon schlimm genug ist, haben die auch noch DREI WOCHEN BETRIEBSFERIEN ab Übermorgen .......... 2012 ist zum  ......... Fahrräder doof, Franzosen doof, Erde doof



Tja mein Freund,der Trend beim Mann geht nicht nur zum Zweitschlüpfer 
sondern auch zur Zweitgabel !!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (1. August 2012)

Hier , bei mir im Angebot Boxxer RC , Van 36  oder Scareb Super


----------



## alex-66 (2. August 2012)

ich danke checkb für die Verlängerung meines Lebens, endlich weiß ich wie der Jäger tickt (besonders die Frauen ) und kann mich für meine nächste Waldfahrt besser schützen, in etwa so:


----------



## Laschpuffer (2. August 2012)

Krank. Haben dass die Hessen schon verbreitet für ihre Petition?


----------



## siebenacht (2. August 2012)

axl65 schrieb:


> Tja mein Freund,der Trend beim Mann geht nicht nur zum Zweitschlüpfer
> sondern auch zur Zweitgabel !!!
> 
> axl



Der Trend geht sogar zum Zweittschürt und zum Zweitbike.

Wenn ick mir richtig erinnere, hatte doch ollo noch eine Zweitgabel, zumindest bei der Bikeattack 2011, oder???

Gruß 78


----------



## ollo (2. August 2012)

ja ich hab eine zweitgabel, sogar noch eine dritte und vierte und bis jetzt weiß nur der checker, das aus dem Gabelschrank ein ganzer Schuppen geworden ist .......... aber es geht doch um die Lieblingsgabel und das sie nun noch mal 3 Wochen länger weg ist  vielleicht sollte ich ausmisten und mir lieber noch eine zweite Lieblingsgabel kaufen, damit ich ein Rotierendes Lieblings Gabel Sytem, das s.g. Rolga sys habe


----------



## Eispickel (14. August 2012)

Schätzchen, ich habe Wanderkarten gekauft, das Handtuch und den Schlafsack geschrumpft und die Kette gewachst... ich glaube es ist mal wieder Zeit für eine Luftveränderung


----------



## titzy (14. August 2012)

@EP na das sieht ja spannend aus, ab wann soll denn die Luft dünner werden? Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls ne menge Spass!


----------



## Holstenpils1 (14. August 2012)

Ich wünsch dir auch viel Spaß und mach paar schnieke Pics


----------



## Eispickel (14. August 2012)

Danke, ich werd mal schauen was sich machen lässt


----------



## karsten reincke (14. August 2012)

Jungfrau-Region ist geil, da gibts die Touren der Eiger-Bike-Challenge....
Ist für mich zu deftig, bin alt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (14. August 2012)

.


----------



## karsten reincke (14. August 2012)

von Grindelwald aus zu Fuß oder per Bike?
Ich fahre da mehr oder weniger regelmäßig zum Wandern hin, ist aber hier völlig OT.


----------



## Altglienicker (14. August 2012)

Ich war wieder mal zu Fuß, weil ich rauf zur Bäregghütte wollte. Da ist Bikeverbot. Außerdem hatte ich da schon mit dem Laufen Mühe. 



karsten reincke schrieb:


> ist aber hier völlig OT.


Im Schätzchen-Fred ist nichts OT. Und da Eispickel am Sonntag dahin aufbricht, wo ich erst vor weniger als einer Woche meinen Fuß hingesetzt habe, sende ich ihm hier einige Bildchen vom unvergleichlichen "Talkessel der Schwarzen Lütschine im Berner Oberland zwischen Eiger, Wetterhorn, Fiescherwand und Faulhorn". Wer beim letzten Fotoabend dabei war, kennt die Gegend bereits.

Im Gegensatz zur Côte dAzur, wo ich mich noch kurz zuvor endlich mal meine Russischkenntnisse anwenden konnte (Speisekarte), spricht man in Grindelwald flächendeckend asiatisch. Es gibt sogar ein japanisches Informationszentrum. Hatte auch das Gefühl, dass der Yen mehr wert ist als der . 

Aber egal, man lebt ja von der Schönheit der Natur. Die kam als erstes in Form der Schwarzen Lütschine auf mich zu.





Die ist wirklich so schwarz und befördert stündlich tonnenweise vom Gletscher abgeschabtes Material in den Thuner See, welcher deswegen regelmäßig ausgebaggert werden muss.

Zum Ende der Tour entnahmen wir dem Flüsschen noch eine Probe, um den Feststoffanteil zu bestimmen.





Ich arbeite gerade an einer Petition, die Grindelwaldschen Radwege unverzüglich nach Brandenburg zu versetzen. Wer ist dafür?




*Ganz rechts oben in der Ecke müsste die Nordwand des Eigers sein. In der Mitte die Gipfel von Klein und Groß Fiescherhorn. Jeweils atemberaubende ca. 4000 m hoch. In diese Richtung ging die Reise*

Im Wald gab es, außer gefühlten 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit, noch eindrucksvolle Felsen.




*Wie klein ist der Mensch?*





*Hier ist das Mountainbiken verboten. Und irgendwie war ich froh drum. *





*Wie im letzten Jahr, gab es hier eine regelrechte "Schmetterlingsplage".*





*Ab und an gaben die Wolken mal den Blick auf die Gipfel frei.*





*Informationstafeln verrieten, dass dieses Tal noch im 19. Jahrhundert komplett mit Eis befüllt war.*





*Grindelwald weitet sich aus.*

Da ich beruflich teilweise mit Dachbegrünungen zu tun habe, interessierte mich diese "Natural-Variante" besonders:





Eispickel wünsche ich auf seiner "Trans-Schwiz" alles Gute und hoffe auf jede Menge toller Fotos hier im Forum.

Altglienicker


----------



## tuxbit (14. August 2012)

*gehrinschaden durch MTB?!*

kennt ihr den schon? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9756103&postcount=1

Der Kerl ist echt Klasse! 

Hier der Thread

Tuxbit


----------



## Anto (15. August 2012)

@Tuxbit
der Fred gehört in die Abgründe des KTWR und nicht nach B&BRB



Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gerade an einer Petition, die Grindelwaldschen Radwege unverzüglich nach Brandenburg zu versetzen. Wer ist dafür?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo muss ich unterschreiben?


----------



## titzy (15. August 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Die ist wirklich so schwarz und befördert stündlich tonnenweise vom  Gletscher abgeschabtes Material in den Thuner See, welcher deswegen  regelmäßig ausgebaggert werden muss.



Ich frage mich echt wie der See das vor hundert Jahren ohne die Bagger nur ausgehalten hat.




Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gerade an einer Petition, die Grindelwaldschen Radwege unverzüglich nach Brandenburg zu versetzen. Wer ist dafür?



Ich bin dafür! Denk daran bei der Petition auch explizit zu verlangen die Berge mit zu versetzten, sonst machen die Bürokraten wieder alles falsch und bauen uns nur die Asphaltdecken hier her .



Altglienicker schrieb:


> *Hier ist das Mountainbiken verboten. Und irgendwie war ich froh drum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Standen da irgendwelche riesigen Sperrschilder rum oder woher weißt du das? Der Weg sieht doch traumhaft prädestiniert fürs MTB aus.


----------



## steffle (15. August 2012)

Quatsch. Wir richten da einfach eine IBC - B/BRB Wohngemeinschaft ein...

Wirklich tolle Fotos. Und zum Glück steht in meinem Büro ein 22".


----------



## souldriver (15. August 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> @Tuxbit
> der Fred gehört in die Abgründe des KTWR und nicht nach B&BRB


Zum Teufel, jetzt habe ich 10 Minuten gegoogelt und im Forum gestöbert und weiß es immer noch nicht: Was bedeutet KTWR??


----------



## basti242 (15. August 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> @Tuxbit
> der Fred gehört in die Abgründe des KTWR und nicht nach B&BRB
> 
> 
> ...



gehört definitiv hierher...

@sousdriver

KTWR = Kein Thema wenig Regeln  ist hier doch das gleiche oder?

schöne Bilder übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (15. August 2012)

.


----------



## karsten reincke (15. August 2012)

daß man dort im Berner Oberland nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen radeln darf, hat schon seinen Sinn. Ich war im letzten Jahr auch auf der Bäregghütte, und der Weg dorthin ist an manchen Stellen so eng, daß Wanderer und Biker schlecht aneinander vorbeikönnen.
Im Jahre 2009 bin ich mit meiner Frau und einem befreundeten Paar von der Grindelwalder Gletscherschlucht aus den Eigertrail hochgelaufen. Auf einem Plateau haben wir gerastet, und da haben uns zwei Biker überholt, mit dem Rad auf der Schulter, weil man dort nicht mehr fahren konnte. Irgendwann haben wir sie dann gesehen, als sie eine im Fels verbaute Leiter hochstiegen, und bis zu unserem Ziel haben wir die Spuren der Reifen immer wieder gesehen. Das wäre eine für mich völlig ungeeignete Tour, ganz abgesehen davon, daß auch dieser Weg eigentlich für Biker nicht freigegeben ist.


----------



## karsten reincke (15. August 2012)

das war 2010 auf dem Weg von grindelwald über Alpiglen zur Kleinen Scheidegg, immer berghoch laufen...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. August 2012)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> daß man dort im Berner Oberland nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen radeln darf, hat schon seinen Sinn. Ich war im letzten Jahr auch auf der Bäregghütte, und der Weg dorthin ist an manchen Stellen so eng, daß Wanderer und Biker schlecht aneinander vorbeikönnen.
> Im Jahre 2009 bin ich mit meiner Frau und einem befreundeten Paar von der Grindelwalder Gletscherschlucht aus den Eigertrail hochgelaufen. Auf einem Plateau haben wir gerastet, und da haben uns zwei Biker überholt, mit dem Rad auf der Schulter, weil man dort nicht mehr fahren konnte. Irgendwann haben wir sie dann gesehen, als sie eine im Fels verbaute Leiter hochstiegen, und bis zu unserem Ziel haben wir die Spuren der Reifen immer wieder gesehen. Das wäre eine für mich völlig ungeeignete Tour, ganz abgesehen davon, daß auch dieser Weg eigentlich für Biker nicht freigegeben ist.



Neuer Trend - Bikebergsteigen - ich finds gut


----------



## Altglienicker (15. August 2012)

.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. August 2012)

@Altglienicker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (23. August 2012)

Lange nicht mehr gehört, aber immer wieder köstlich! [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oU3zASphDk"]Helge Schneider Das Alte Reinhold Helge Spiel      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## machero (24. August 2012)

Ach Schätzchen... bis heut dachte ich echt die Berliner Polizei wär eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.

Hab heute tatsächlich n Knöllchen bekommen (100,- Euro + Bearbeitungsgebühren + 1 Punkt) weil ich 2-3 Sekunden "zu früh" angefahren bin.

Bei der kleinen Kreuzung Cafe Einstein / Unter den Linden (in Richtung Brandenburger Tor) hatte ich ROT und auch ganz brav  rechts am Bordstein angehalten.  
Als die Fussgänger grün bekomen habe, bin ich auch angefahren.
Tja, leider 2-3 Sekunden zu früh. Die Auto-Ampel war halt noch für einen klitzekleinen Moment rot, und da muss man dann auch mal n Exemple statuieren... ausserdem muss Kohle rein für unseren neuen Flughafen!!!

Be Berlin, Alter !


----------



## cubation (24. August 2012)




----------



## dusiema (24. August 2012)

machero schrieb:


> Ach Schätzchen... bis heut dachte ich echt die Berliner Polizei wär eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.
> 
> Hab heute tatsächlich n Knöllchen bekommen (100,- Euro + Bearbeitungsgebühren + 1 Punkt) weil ich 2-3 Sekunden "zu früh" angefahren bin.
> 
> ...



Mensch, die gleiche Geschichte haben sie mit mir auch abgezogen. Vor ca. 2-3 Monaten.
125 Euro + 1 Punkt
Eine Frau, die hinter mir fuhr haben sie gleich mit angehalten, dann aber mit dem Kommentar laufen lassen, dass es bei ihr gerade noch Ok gewesen wäre.

Bei rot rüber ist halt verboten, schon klar, aber mir fehlt da ein wenig die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Bei mir war es ne wirklich "kleine Ampel" mit nicht mal ner Kreuzung, sondern nur ner zufliessenden Straße von der kein Auto kam. Also weit weg von irgendeiner Gefahr.
Ich weiß, dass rechtfertigt das nicht aber super ätzend finden darf ich das. Und hier mal kund tun auch.Somit geschehen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. August 2012)

Die berliner Polizei ist ja gerade sehr fleißig mit den Radfahrern. Unter den Linden hätte ich mit sowas nicht gerechnet.


----------



## alex-66 (24. August 2012)

wir haben die Größte Lakejumprampe 






Höhe: 1,55m
Länge: 3,50m


----------



## rahu (24. August 2012)




----------



## Altglienicker (25. August 2012)

.


----------



## rahu (25. August 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere mal die Bildunterschrift
> 
> *Wernher von Braun, Peenemünde*



Lieber @AG, nachdem wir hier schon mal ein Diskussion um Symbolik hatten, finde ich es nicht angebracht uns mit einem Waffenentwickler
in Verbindung zu bringen tztztz

Wir wollen nur Spielen


----------



## checkb (25. August 2012)

Naja, wenn ick mir die Farben im DSRLogo ankieke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rahu (25. August 2012)

... pruust - die hatten wir aus Deinem Logo abgeschaut


----------



## luxaltera (25. August 2012)

jeht dit schon wieder los...


----------



## ollo (25. August 2012)

zur Wahrnehmung und Zuordnung von Farben oder Symbolen einiger oder eines fällt mir spontan das ein 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paranoia


Ach Schätzchen ........ jetzt auch schon hier Mobbing


----------



## luxaltera (25. August 2012)

Das deutsche Wappentier sollte ein älterer Herr mit erhobenen Zeigefinger und gerümpfter Nase sein. Augenbrauen hochgezogen und Augen argumentativ verschlossen, Mund meckerfertig offen. Die andere Hand klammert ein Buch mit einem großen Paragraphen symbol an die Brust. 
Der Adler ist irreführend.


----------



## timtim (27. August 2012)

_*Bilderrätsel :  Wo bin ich ??*_





Berlin hält immer noch Überraschungen bereit ! Irgendwo im Nirgendwo der City Ost ..........
fristet scheinbar einsam unentdeckt sein Dasein


----------



## grege (27. August 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> _*Bilderrätsel : Wo bin ich ??*_
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1197487
> 
> Berlin hält immer noch Überraschungen bereit ! Irgendwo im Nirgendwo der City Ost ..........
> fristet scheinbar einsam unentdeckt sein Dasein


 
Hmm, die Aussicht kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich tippe mal auf das Ufer hinterm Sportverein Köpenick, neben dem Mellowpark.


----------



## Pittus (27. August 2012)

Die Rampen bekommen langsam Jackass Format 

Pitt


----------



## ollo (27. August 2012)

zur Not steht es auf der Rampe.... Mellowpark ....... aber egal wo sieht verlockend aus


----------



## timtim (27. August 2012)

Verräter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (27. August 2012)

> irgendwo im nirgendwo der city ost ..........


----------



## Anto (28. August 2012)

Aus zweifach aktuellem Anlass  Mit dem Klapprad von Kopenhagen nach Berlin

Die anderen Folgen von Kesslers Expeditionen sind auch interessant, regional und leichte Kost zum Abschalten. Für alle Sendungen gibt`s auch einen online stream.


----------



## cubation (28. August 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Aus zweifach aktuellem Anlass  Mit dem Klapprad von Kopenhagen nach Berlin
> 
> Die anderen Folgen von Kesslers Expeditionen sind auch interessant, regional und leichte Kost zum Abschalten. Für alle Sendungen gibt`s auch einen online stream.



Erste Folge kam letzte Woche, leider hab ich nur einen Teil gesehen. Dafür hab ich öfter mal bei den schon gelaufenen Expeditionen eingeschalten. 

Ähm aber warum aus aktuellem Anlass? 


Thomas


----------



## timtim (28. August 2012)

Hat wohl Nachahmer im Berliner Umfeld gefunden....
Sagt der Buschfunk


----------



## axl65 (28. August 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Hat wohl Nachahmer im Berliner Umfeld gefunden....
> Sagt der Buschfunk




Sauerei,es gab keinen öffentlichen Aufruf !!!

axl


----------



## Focus Cypress (28. August 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Erste Folge kam letzte Woche, leider hab ich nur einen Teil gesehen. Dafür hab ich öfter mal bei den schon gelaufenen Expeditionen eingeschalten.
> 
> Ähm aber warum aus aktuellem Anlass?
> 
> ...



Erste Folge war schon vor zwei Wochen. Die kommenden Folgen sind dann alle schon auf deutschem Grund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_le (29. August 2012)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> Erste Folge war schon vor zwei Wochen. Die kommenden Folgen sind dann alle schon auf deutschem Grund.



rüschtüsch


----------



## mod31 (29. August 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Mit dem Klapprad von Kopenhagen nach Berlin
> 
> Die anderen Folgen von Kesslers Expeditionen sind auch interessant, regional und leichte Kost zum Abschalten.



Eine der wenigen Sendungen, wegen der es sich noch lohnt den TV einzuschalten!


----------



## Kasebi (29. August 2012)

mod31 schrieb:


> Eine der wenigen Sendungen, wegen der es sich noch lohnt den TV einzuschalten!



Fernsehen einschalten lohnt immer und ist wichtig. Denn vier Stunden Fernsehen ist besser wie gar kein Schlaf.  Außerdem spart das feste (Ta...) oder flüssige (Allo....) Einschlafhilfen.

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## rahu (29. August 2012)

... liebes schätzchen, da ja im augenblick lakejumpsaison ist möchte ich dir unser kleines "wirbaueneinekleinerampe" video nicht vorenthalten.

einen fetten  an Alex (Für @marcel_73 und @yedi - Alex nicht Axl ).

Lehnt euch zurück und genießt ...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/48391107?action=share&ref=nf"]Rampe 2.0 - The Dark Side of DSR on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## cubation (29. August 2012)

...meint Ihr nicht die ist ein wenig Steil? Zumindestens so aufgebaut wie während der letzten 10sec. 


Thomas


----------



## rahu (29. August 2012)

@cubation,  haben wir dann auch bemerkt und die Rampe einfach umgelegt ....


----------



## Nill (29. August 2012)

Sehr sehr geil ! 

Es gibt nichts schöneres mit dem passenden Werkzeug etwas zu erschaffen, was für dann so perfekt am ende passt.


----------



## marcel_73 (29. August 2012)

rahu schrieb:


> ... liebes schätzchen, da ja im augenblick lakejumpsaison ist möchte ich dir unser kleines "wirbaueneinekleinerampe" video nicht vorenthalten.
> 
> einen fetten  an Alex (Für @marcel_73 und @yedi - Alex nicht Axl ).
> 
> ...



(Achtung: Ironie aus !) Ich möchte auf diesem Weg meine Anerkennung für die rechtzeitige Fertigstellung des bewegten Bildmaterials ausdrücken: Handwerker in HD umschmeichelt von volkstümlichen Weisen künden vom ausgezeichneten Geschmack und einer weltläufigen kulturellen Einstellung des Regisseurs  
(Achtung: Ironie an !) Für @Rahu: Habe schon verstanden ! Soll wohl heißen: fette Probs an die Homies aus der Neighbourhood...dit is ´ne rischtisch große crew, alta ! und nich´nur axl so etwas in der Art ?!


----------



## basti242 (29. August 2012)

wo kann ick denn hier liken???


----------



## boom (29. August 2012)

basti242 schrieb:


> wo kann ick denn hier liken???



Bei den Likedeelern.

Ergebenst:

boom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (31. August 2012)

Schätzchen, mir ist dieser Tage etwas widerfahren, ich weiß immer noch nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Mein Rad wurde mir geschoben! Nein, nicht gestohlen - geschoben!

Ich war im Raum Garmisch unterwegs, und wer da schon mal war, der weiß, alle Auffahrten sind steil. Sehr steil. Besagte Rampe war zwar asphaltiert, aber trotzdem zu steil für mich.
Ich schob also fröhlich vor mich hin, bei bestem Sonnenschein, quasi ein Liedchen auf den Lippen (wenn ich denn vor mich hin singen würde), hatte gut ein Drittel geschafft und war in Gedanken schon bei der Abfahrt.

Da näherte ich mich einer Kleingruppe Wanderer, die pausierten. 2 Pärchen. Typ Gelegenheitswanderer, aber sportlich, Endzwanziger.

Ich versuchte statt "hallo" / "juten tach" / "schalom" mal ein "servus" (mit scharfem s wie ich zuvor gelernt hatte), Abwechslung muß sein, erwartete das selbe zurück und schob weiter.

Stattdessen wurde ich zutiefst gedemütigt (Mundart wird weggelassen): "Kann ich Ihnen helfen? Soll ich ihr Rad schieben? Sie sehen so geschafft aus!". Auf Nachfrage, ob das sein Ernst sei, bestätigte er nochmal und so wurde mir mein Rad gute 10 Minuten abgenommen.

Immerhin, er fing dann ein bischen an zu schwitzen, und die Ankündigung, daß das Schieben ja noch ginge, aber die 1,5h Tragen seien doch immer etwas anstrengend, brachte ihn dann doch dazu, mir das Rad wieder zurückzugeben.

Trotzdem - naja, ist das der Anfang vom Ende?


----------



## machero (31. August 2012)

schotti65 schrieb:


> - naja, ist das der Anfang vom Ende?



In jedem Ende steckt auch immer ein neuer Anfang!

Irgendwann kommt der Tag.... da ist keine Rampe mehr zu steil. 









...auch wenn man es vielleicht noch nicht wahrhaben will


----------



## timtim (31. August 2012)

Das jemand ein Bike dabei hat und es schiebt ist für viele Allein schon Grund genug Schwäche zu vermuten , das jemand damit Kräfte sparen will weil er eine 3stuendige     Monsterabfahrt vor sich hat , kommt im Denkprozess ja bei den Unbeteiligten nicht vor ....
Du warst (klug und hattest deshalb auch Spass ?!) mal wieder am Berliner Schicksalsberg , da wo Alles begann ........
AlpinAdler 2008


----------



## checkb (1. September 2012)

Auch wer fâhrt hat ne Mende Spass am Schicksalsberg. ;-)


----------



## timtim (1. September 2012)

Jeder wie er denkt !


----------



## timtim (1. September 2012)

Heut hat jemand die große Edelstahlhalbkugel in Koepenick besiegt ! Mit dem Fahrrad ,Eigentlich unmöglich , eigentlich....


----------



## Will67 (1. September 2012)

Nichts ist unmöglich oder die Kugel in unseren Köpfen ...


----------



## checkb (1. September 2012)

Geile Aktion.


----------



## Nill (1. September 2012)

Wie entspannt mein Gesicht ist  @Will67: vielen Danke das du immer mit der Cam bei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (1. September 2012)

Passt perfekt zum Schicksalsberg.  Auf jeden Fall ist die Tragepassage damit der schwere Teil der Tour. 






Link zum Bild hier...klick!

checkb


----------



## luxaltera (1. September 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Wie entspannt mein Gesicht ist  @Will67: vielen Danke das du immer mit der Cam bei bist



Wie du da hoch gekommen bist ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Aus'm Stand rangefahren?


----------



## Nill (1. September 2012)

Nee, Anlauf - hoch ziehen - nach ziehen - druck aufs Vorderrad - Balance - vorne hochziehen und runter.

 so die graue Theorie. Das Nasenbild danach ist viel Lustiger  Das bekommt man aber nur persönlich auf meinem Handy zu sehen


----------



## luxaltera (1. September 2012)

Verstehe!


----------



## Eispickel (2. September 2012)

Bis zur Balance ist mir die graue Theorie ja noch klar aber dann verliere ich irgendwie den Faden... wieso glaube ich nur das Nasenbild zu kennen ohne auf dein Handy geschaut zu haben?


----------



## Nill (2. September 2012)

Eine eingeweihter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (3. September 2012)

.


----------



## konamatze (3. September 2012)

Habe diesen Bericht auch gelesen,in einem anderen war mit einem Mercedes.Wo kommen die nur alle her.(Stangenelch)
http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/umla...ks-elch-vom-berliner-ring-article1533269.html
 Grus Matze


----------



## rahu (3. September 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Apropos Nase und Geweih: Ist jemandem auf einer heimischen Tour schon einmal ein Elch in freier Wildbahn begegnet? Wusste bisher gar nicht, dass die hier zeitweise leben.
> 
> Für diesen hier, endete die Reise allerdings am Wochenende auf der A10 zwischen Rüdersdorf und Erkner.
> http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/t...ren-600-kilo-elch-bei-berlin-_aid_811098.html



alter Schwede, da wird mein jährlicher N8Ride ja eine Attraktion

beste Grüße RaHu (schon mal anfüttern fahren ...)


----------



## itw (3. September 2012)

@rahu: ...ich melde mich schon mal zu deinem N8Ride an. 
VG


----------



## titzy (3. September 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Apropos Nase und Geweih: Ist jemandem auf einer heimischen Tour schon einmal ein Elch in freier Wildbahn begegnet? Wusste bisher gar nicht, dass die hier zeitweise leben.
> 
> Für diesen hier, endete die Reise allerdings am Wochenende auf der A10 zwischen Rüdersdorf und Erkner.
> http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/t...ren-600-kilo-elch-bei-berlin-_aid_811098.html



Danke, jetzt weiß ich wenigsten warum am Sonntag im Radio immer die Nachricht von einer Vollsperrung auf der Autobahn gemeldet wurde als ich unterwegs war. 
Habe bisher auch noch keinen Elche in freier Wildbahn gesehen, aber die Chancen scheinen ja nicht schlecht zu stehen das diese doch irgendwann mal passieren wird .


----------



## Altglienicker (4. September 2012)

.


----------



## sprotte (8. September 2012)

... könnte mir in den Ar... beißen, dass ich nicht zum Berlin Festival bei Paul Kalkbrenner bin.    

http://www.radioeins.de/static/rad/liveplayer/index.html


----------



## cubation (9. September 2012)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... könnte mir in den Ar... beißen, dass ich nicht zum Berlin Festival bei Paul Kalkbrenner bin.
> 
> http://www.radioeins.de/static/rad/liveplayer/index.html



...gut die Nacht waren wir erst sehr spät zuhaus. Aber von Freitag zu Samstag hättest du gern bei uns übernachten können. Es schallte schön herüber. 

Kalkbrenner soll wohl allgemein tolle Konzerte geben. Also jetzt vielleicht nicht im Rahmen so eines Festivals...  Hab´s mir aber nie angetan bisher. 


Thomas


----------



## PiratPilot (9. September 2012)

Mit dem bin ich zusammen in die Schule gegangen. 
Ich fand zwar seine Mucke damals schon blöd - aber er ist berühmt geworden und ich nicht!


----------



## sprotte (10. September 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> ...gut die Nacht waren wir erst sehr spät zuhaus. Aber von Freitag zu Samstag hättest du gern bei uns übernachten können. Es schallte schön herüber.
> 
> Kalkbrenner soll wohl allgemein tolle Konzerte geben. Also jetzt vielleicht nicht im Rahmen so eines Festivals...  Hab´s mir aber nie angetan bisher.
> 
> ...



... danke für's Angebot, aber Kalkbrenner hat Samstag Abend gespielt und so weit habe ich es ja bis nach Hause nicht. Hatte es erst abends durchs Radio erfahren. Bei mir geht seine Musik richtig rein. 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rahu (10. September 2012)

... liebes schätzchen, bei dem feinen wetter gestern, 
mussten wir die neue rampe einweihen, 
war ein riesen spass mit viel airtime ...


----------



## alex-66 (10. September 2012)

was zum schmunzeln (für XC-ler) und zum totlachen (für DH-ler)....
aber mal ehrlich Jungs, ihr solltet im Rucksack auch Platz für Protektoren einplanen, also mir tat es ja schon beim zu schauen weh.
Aber anscheinend wird fehlender Federweg mit Wahnsinn ausgeglichen 

http://vimeo.com/21034147#


----------



## luxaltera (10. September 2012)

Was ne Videoperle. Hammer...


----------



## jedy (10. September 2012)

autsch ...


----------



## HanzDampf (11. September 2012)




----------



## Kharma (11. September 2012)

DAS ist es! 
Wir schmeissen die Heilige Wildsau und das N'Duro zusammen... dann brauch auch niemand doppelt starten
Im Winter die Rodelbahn runter

Meld mich schonmal an


----------



## cubation (13. September 2012)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Tyler-McCaul-and-Jackson-Goldstone,15270/Geemilnermedia,8127

...mal wieder was nettes für Zwischendurch. Auch wenn der Kleine gar nicht so hoch und weit springt, würde ich mir dabei glaube ich schon alles brechen. 





Thomas


----------



## konamatze (13. September 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wann mein Nachwuchs soweit ist.
Echt toll wie der abgeht.

  Gruß Matze


----------



## rahu (13. September 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (13. September 2012)

.


----------



## VeloWoman (14. September 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09...-ends-am-19-08-in-las-vegas-und-live-im-netz/

NICHT VERPASSEN Schätzeken


----------



## alex-66 (14. September 2012)

das wird ja ein cineastisches Fest 

@basti242: du hier nix kommentar schreiben, wir wissen "nüscht neues"


----------



## titzy (14. September 2012)

na ein Glück, ich hab ja jetzt Zeit ^^


----------



## cubation (14. September 2012)

titzy schrieb:


> na ein Glück, ich hab ja jetzt Zeit ^^



Mit einem Arm kann man immer noch super Bremsscheiben polieren. Also los jetzt!


----------



## rahu (14. September 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09...-ends-am-19-08-in-las-vegas-und-live-im-netz/
> 
> NICHT VERPASSEN Schätzeken



 da freu ick mir druff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (18. September 2012)

ach ja....DAS waren Zeiten


----------



## mike_le (18. September 2012)

Ich bin auch froh das das Fahrrad erfunden wurde


----------



## alex-66 (18. September 2012)

liest sich wie die Patentanmeldung, juchu Alexandra... hat "das" Fahrrad erfunden auch neudeutsch "Bike" genannt , gut das es damals noch keine Schaltung und Federelemente gab sonst wären aus den 295 Wörtern sicher tausende geworden .

Echt coole Rarität


----------



## VeloWoman (18. September 2012)

lach.....auweia, wenn ich da noch mit Fachwörtern um mich geworfen hätte! Aber wenigstens hatte ich anscheinend schon in der 6.Klasse Rad fahren im Kopf ^^


----------



## itw (18. September 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


>


----------



## cubation (18. September 2012)

Also der Wikipedia Eintrag kann dagegen einpacken. Ist schon interessant, was man als junger Mensch so für Gedankengänge hat. Ich habe leider nur noch Unterlagen aus den letzten beiden Klassenstufen. Aufheben lohnt sich ja nicht wirklich, bald wird nur noch im Internet gelernt.


Thomas


----------



## karsten reincke (19. September 2012)

schöner Aufsatz!!!!!


----------



## timtim (20. September 2012)

http://www.vertriders.com/daswortzummontag/files/f54326d4fa5c9695c62ce5d964d24df2-4.html


----------



## VeloWoman (20. September 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09...-ends-am-19-08-in-las-vegas-und-live-im-netz/
> 
> NICHT VERPASSEN Schätzeken



Heute gucken..bis 5:30Uhr morgen früh ist der Stream online!!!

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/films/1331576198989/where-the-trail-ends


----------



## basti242 (20. September 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> http://www.vertriders.com/daswortzummontag/files/f54326d4fa5c9695c62ce5d964d24df2-4.html


 
sehr jut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (20. September 2012)

.


----------



## doctor worm (20. September 2012)

basti242 schrieb:


> sehr jut



Naja, ein wenig gefrustet scheint mir der Schluchten*******r schon, dabei hat er es doch so schön bei sich vor der Haustür.

Wenn unterschiedliche Laufradgrößen wirklich so unsinnig sind, dann wird die Zeit zeigen was bleibt und was geht, wie unter anderem bei Shimanos inverser Schaltlogik geschehen. 
Ich versteh nicht was dieses ständige Gehetze bei den Vertridern soll, da gibt es noch einige Themen die ähnlich reißerisch behandelt werden.


----------



## mete (20. September 2012)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Naja, ein wenig gefrustet scheint mir der Schluchten*******r schon, dabei hat er es doch so schön bei sich vor der Haustür.
> 
> Wenn unterschiedliche Laufradgrößen wirklich so unsinnig sind, dann wird die Zeit zeigen was bleibt und was geht, wie unter anderem bei Shimanos inverser Schaltlogik geschehen.
> Ich versteh nicht was dieses ständige Gehetze bei den Vertridern soll, da gibt es noch einige Themen die ähnlich reißerisch behandelt werden.



Das Dumme dabei ist ja nicht unbedingt, dass sich da (verständlicherweise?) mal einer aufregt, sondern dass das Ganze unfassbar schlecht recherchiert und vieles fachlich schlichtweg falsch ist.


----------



## timtim (20. September 2012)

Das ganze Netz ist doch voll mit , ich sage mal , Halbwahrheiten !
Außerdem glaubt doch eh jeder das was er Glauben will . 
Ich fahre  übrigens Shimano 960 Invers, Dualcontrol - genial , ich wuerd es wieder kaufen ...glaub ich
Wurde ja von den "Leistungsdrückern "verbannt ,sprich fuer unfahrbar erklaert ,weil sie angeblich nicht gleichzeitig schalten und bremsen konnten , was ein Schmarrn...
Aber , c'est la vie......


----------



## berkel (20. September 2012)

Na das klären wir bei der nächsten Tour auf der Strecke, timtim!


----------



## bastelfreak (21. September 2012)

So ist das eben in einer Marktwirtschaft. Da gibt es viele Dinge die als Revolution verkauft werden, auch wenn sie nicht wirklich besser sind, aber unter 50 unsinnigen Innovationen ist dann wieder eine sinnvolle (Shadow, Shadow+).


----------



## Altglienicker (22. September 2012)

.


----------



## timtim (24. September 2012)

ach Schätzchen , s Forum wird immer seltsamer , man bekommt jetzt Benachrichtigungen wenn man erwähnt oder zitiert wurde


----------



## cx-fahrer (24. September 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> ach Schätzchen , s Forum wird immer seltsamer , man bekommt jetzt Benachrichtigungen wenn man erwähnt oder zitiert wurde



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options

Ich finde dein neues Avatar sehr psychedelisch - hast du was geraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (24. September 2012)

öh , ich hätt dich fast nicht erkannt.......
(schon wieder ne PN)


----------



## timtim (26. September 2012)

treffen sich heute 2 Biker ,kennen sich aber noch nicht ,nur aus einem Forum !
Fragt der eine " und wie alt bist du?" sagt Der zweite "schon ueber xxx"
Nun der Erste  " ooh , sieht man deinem Bike garnicht an "


----------



## triops (26. September 2012)

Ich schaetz ma in diesem setup...anfang 40. Mit der xt-bremmsanlage vielleicht...ende 30. Is aber nur ne vermutung. Mab sieht sich


----------



## Altglienicker (28. September 2012)

.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (28. September 2012)

Wünsche allen viel SPASS bei dem was sie tun


----------



## titzy (28. September 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Muss man sich Montag eigentlich frei nehmen für die ganzen Berichte?


Na ein Glück ich hab am Montag noch frei und noch nix konkretes vor !
Kann (also eigentlich darf ich nur nicht) blos ungünstigerweise auch an keinem der Events teilnehmen - dann halt im nächstes Jahr!

@AG hast nur noch Bly mit seiner Döbritzer Heide Runde vergessen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (1. Oktober 2012)

MAKE MY DAY !!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/204800/

Das Video ist grausam !! Aber der Zweite Kommentar


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Oktober 2012)

Haha, bitter :-D
Schade, dass das Video nicht den Rest zeigt...


----------



## Eispickel (1. Oktober 2012)

Grege, was machst du denn da???   (2 Fahrer v. l.)


----------



## cubation (1. Oktober 2012)

...also ich hätte Grege eigentlich auf Ende 20. geschätzt :-O.

Aber man wird immer eines besseren belehrt. 

...nun zum Bild, ein Steherrennen Anno 

Bei den Kettenblättern dürfte die Geschwindigkeit allerdings gar nicht mal so gering sein. Schon sehr interessant wie flach die Radbahnen zu der Zeit waren. 



Thomas


----------



## grege (1. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, damals, als ich noch jung und dynamisch war...


----------



## Kharma (3. Oktober 2012)

An alle Anwesenden in eigener Sache<.

Mein Foto "Flugstunde SW" könnte Foto des Tages werden. Seid doch so lieb und "Like(d)" es, _wenn ihr mögt_.

Zu finden unter meinen Ordner: Müggelz / T-Berg

Danke


----------



## Kharma (4. Oktober 2012)

An alle, die mein Foto "ge"like"d haben: Dankeschön! 
Auch wenn es nur für Platz 2 gereicht hat


----------



## cubation (4. Oktober 2012)

wozu noch nightriden... ? 

http://youtu.be/hYxrpHTEEEQ

Ist wohl eine Lupine Betty.


Thomas


----------



## Anto (8. Oktober 2012)

Wochenende geschafft und schon ist das bunte Jahreshighlight wieder vorbei. NPPL World Paintball Championships


----------



## cubation (8. Oktober 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Wochenende geschafft und schon ist das bunte Jahreshighlight wieder vorbei. NPPL World Paintball Championships




Wochenende? du hast doch im trockenen und warmen zuhause gesessen, während wir uns in Köthen den hintern abgefroren haben! 



schönes Video...

btw die Woche mal wieder ne Vormittagsausfahrt? 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (8. Oktober 2012)

Genau, Liveticker sind eine ganz böse Erfindung  Frühsport fällt bis auf weiteres aus, muss mich für den Winterpokal schonen!


----------



## cubation (9. Oktober 2012)

ach mensch, dabei habe ich einen Trick gefunden. Mit deren Hilfe man schon vor dem Winterpokal fleißig Punkte anhäufen kann. 

Was den Winterpokal angeht müssten wir dann auch noch einmal quasseln. 


Thomas


----------



## luxaltera (9. Oktober 2012)

etwas off topic aber das passiert heute auch noch... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA7Ke_sxJuk"]Supersonic Freefall Stratos Red Bull HD - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.redbullstratos.com/


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Oktober 2012)

"epic" oder anders gesagt: ganz schön viel Pathos in dem Video 
Bin aber auch gespannt wie es ausgeht...


----------



## luxaltera (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich finds ganz schòn cool gemacht. bin echt gespannt. muss warscheinlich arbeiten wenns soweit ist aber vielleicht kann ich mir ne pause nehmen.


----------



## nullstein (11. Oktober 2012)

Ach Schätzchen...was ist nur los mit dem Berliner Fachhandel?!Da ich am Wochenende spontan Bock auf nen neuen Fernseher bekommen hab,dachte ich mir:"geh doch mal los und lass dich bezüglich deiner 2 Favoriten beraten.Gibt ja sicherlich auch die Möglichkeit Testfilme zu schauen."
Und da ich den kleinen Händler, Riesen wie Saturn und Co vorziehe,ging es ab zum Händler um die Ecke.Voller Freude ging ich in den Laden um nur 3min später völlig enttäuscht und doch etwas erbost selbigen wieder zu verlassen.
Ich fragte den Verkäufer freundlich,ob er Zeit hätte mich bezüglich eines Smart TV zu beraten.Seine vielversprechende Antwort:"Klar.Dafür bin ich ja da."
Ich wollte zunächst wissen,ob er mir die groben Unterschiede zwischen Fernseher X und Y nennen könnte.
Verkäufer: "Jaaa..." _Denkpause_ "Nee...beide gut"
Ich: "Wie jetzt?Können Sie mir nicht etwas mehr verraten?"
Verkäufer: "Doch doch...der Ton ist nicht so gut um Musik zu hören."
Ich: "Dafür hab ich ja auch eine Anlage.Wäre es denn möglich,dass ich mal ein paar Sequenzen einer 3D Blu Ray sehen kann?Und das Fernsehbild im Dunkeln?"
Verkäufer: "Nee das geht nicht."
Und dann bin ich ziemlich stinkig abgedampft.Ähnliches erlebte ich beim zweiten Laden.Der konnte nichtmal erklären was die Shutter Technologie ist
Also doch zum Saturn
Die Pfeifen da sind ja noch besser.Erstens deutlich teurer als der kleine Händler ums Eck und zweitens noch ne Ecke unfähiger.Auch hier wollte ich wissen,ob es grobe Unterschiede bei den Fernsehern gibt.Der verkäufer begann das Info-Schild vorzulesen...Ich wies ihn darauf hin,dass ich auch lesen kann und fragte,ob ich denn mal das 3D Erlebnis testen darf.
"Klar.Hier haste die Brille und jetzt schalten wir 2D-->3D Konvertierung ein."
"Ich wollte aber gern ein natives 3D Format sehen."
"Nee jeht nicht.Wenn ick dit für jeden hier mache,komm ick zu nüscht mehr."

Und wieder wurde der Beweis erbracht,dass das Internet für mich das bessere Einkaufsmedium ist.


----------



## Eispickel (11. Oktober 2012)

Also ich fahre zum Fern sehen inzwischen ausschließlich auf irgendwelche möglichst hohen Berge... nimm das Rad und pack die Kamera ein und los gehts, 3D is inklusive und auf Ahnungslose Verkäufer musst du auch keine Rücksicht nehmen. 
Alles in allem ist diese Art des Fern sehens viel viel schöner


----------



## nullstein (11. Oktober 2012)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Also ich fahre zum Fern sehen inzwischen ausschließlich auf irgendwelche möglichst hohen Berge... nimm das Rad und pack die Kamera ein und los gehts, 3D is inklusive und auf Ahnungslose Verkäufer musst du auch keine Rücksicht nehmen.
> Alles in allem ist diese Art des Fern sehens viel viel schöner



Hätte auch vom dem einen oder anderen Verkäufer sein können


----------



## cubation (11. Oktober 2012)

... äh ja. Diese ganze TV Geschichte ist mittlerweile zu schnell läufig geworden. Und ich kann mir vorstellen das der kleine Fachhändler finanziell kaum hinterher kommt sich auch ordentlich zu schulen oder sie hatten wirklich keine Lust.  Wobei wenn ich mich 9 h täglich mit Unterhaltungselektronik rumschlage würde ich deutlich mehr davon wissen als es zur Zeit bei mir der Fall ist. 

Ich empfehle dir ein Fachgespräch bei B&O oder Löwe . Da wirst du dann auch ordentlich beraten aber das Taschengeld wird ordentlich aus den Taschen gezogen. 

Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, beiß dich nich zu sehr an bestimmten zahlen fest. Im Prinzip ist alles über 500 ,-  ( 32 Zoll - 40 Zoll ) in Ordnung. Und wenn es doch mal ein "schwarzes" Gerät gibt, spuckt dir das google recht schnell aus. 

Viel Erfolg. Ich musste mich letztes Jahr auch damit rumschlagen einen neuen TV zu holen. Aber zum Glück ist mein Ausbilder immer noch in dem Gewerbe tätig. Allerdings nicht in Berlin, sonst hätte ich ihn dir gern empfohlen. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (11. Oktober 2012)

Naja wenn ich ehrlich bin,ist es mir egal,was und wieviel son Verkäufer weiß.Dank Internet kann man sich ja ausgiebig selbst informieren.Aber das Produkt testen möchte ich schon.Und wenn der "Fachmann" dann noch das Ganze mit Infos verziert...ja dann kauf ich dort gern.Auch mit 15% Aufpreis gegenüber Onlineshops.Aber so...Fernabgabegesetz


----------



## steffle (16. Oktober 2012)

was ist nur mit dieser Welt los  
man beachte das Kennzeichen.


----------



## cubation (16. Oktober 2012)

Sieh es doch positiv, er warnt dich wenigstens vor. 



Und es ist im besten Deutsch geschrieben, hat man ja auch eher selten. 


Thomas


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Oktober 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Und es ist im besten Deutsch geschrieben, hat man ja auch eher selten.



Das wollte ich auch erst schreiben (hab's dann aber wegen zeitweise B/BB-Abstinenz doch gelassen).
In Deutschland hätte da irgendwer ein Deppenapostroph hineingeschmuggelt oder so. 
Ganz fehlerfrei ist es aber leider nicht.


----------



## cubation (16. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch erst schreiben (hab's dann aber wegen zeitweise B/BB-Abstinenz doch gelassen).
> In Deutschland hätte da irgendwer ein Deppenapostroph hineingeschmuggelt oder so.
> Ganz fehlerfrei ist es aber leider nicht.



man bricht sich aber wenigstens nicht die Augen, wie bei vielen anderen derartigen Werbebotschaften. 


Thomas


----------



## twobeers (17. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt offensichtlich "Hobbypolen"....

Twobeers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabu82 (17. Oktober 2012)

@nullstein,falls du noch Hilfe brauchst...http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/
Besser gehts nicht,einzig man muss schauen ob die Modelle hier in D nicht minimal andere Bezeichnung haben.

Gruß Gordon


----------



## cubation (18. Oktober 2012)

... mal unverbindlich in die Runde gefragt. Hätte jemand Sonntag Lust auf ne Runde Schlaubetal bei bestem Herbstwetter ? 

Ich pendel gerade zwischen Schlaubetal per MTB oder einer langen Rennradrunde zum Fuchsbaurennen. Ich werd es wohl vom  Wind abhängig machen... 


Thomas


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. Oktober 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> ... mal unverbindlich in die Runde gefragt. Hätte jemand Sonntag Lust auf ne Runde Schlaubetal bei bestem Herbstwetter ?
> 
> Ich pendel gerade zwischen Schlaubetal per MTB oder einer langen Rennradrunde zum Fuchsbaurennen. Ich werd es wohl vom  Wind abhängig machen...
> 
> ...



Schlaubital - ich denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## cubation (18. Oktober 2012)

...Okay. Dabei habe ich von einer geheimen quelle gehoert, du startest beim fuchsbaurennen.

Aber nun gut 

Gib ruhig bescheid wenn du eine entscheidung gefunden hast.
Ich haette allerdings im moment nur den track der letzten schlaubetalrunde....


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Oktober 2012)

Die Sonne geht gleich auf ;-) 





Und noch im Zeitraffer. Eigentlich eher eine kleine Spielerei die ich mal austesten wollte. Wie man sieht ist eine GoPro Hero 1 nur bedingt für sowas geeignet. 

2430 Fotos, Zeitabstand 2s...


----------



## cubation (24. Oktober 2012)

Nette Spielerrei in Lübars oder ? 

Hast du da 146 min gesessen rumgesssen und auf die Kamera gewartet ? 



...ich hab auch noch n tolles Video: http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight 


Thomas


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> hast du da 146 min gesessen rumgesssen und auf die kamera gewartet ?



81!?


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. Oktober 2012)

81min müsste hinkommen, war aber am Teufelsberg . Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Kamera aufstellen und in der Zwischenzeit eine Runde biken gehen...bin dann allerdings doch oben geblieben, die Zeit vergeht schneller als man denkt.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## cubation (24. Oktober 2012)

Was auch immer ich da gerechnet habe.... steinigt mich bitte.

Auch wenn es eine ältere GoPro ist, sowas wäre ruckzuck weg gewesen. 


Thomas


----------



## sprotte (25. Oktober 2012)

... Mountainbike wird völlig überbewertet.    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=7ZmJtYaUTa0

LG, sprotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (25. Oktober 2012)

wie genial!!!!


----------



## Kharma (25. Oktober 2012)

Au warte... was alles so geht mit nem RR


----------



## titzy (25. Oktober 2012)

Hatte das Video auch schon letzte Woche entdeckt - es gibt also noch viel zu lernen ^^.


----------



## Anto (29. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/~rabin/goes14/loop_srso.html

Schon komisch, wenn die webcams vor Ort nach und nach off gehen  Best Liveticker


----------



## HanzDampf (29. Oktober 2012)

"Was ich Dir schon immer sagen wollte, Schätzchen!!!"

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4&feature=plcp"]Performance - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rahu (30. Oktober 2012)

.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/52411443"][/ame]


----------



## Nill (31. Oktober 2012)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Cloud (3. November 2012)

hmm was ich schon imemr mal sagen wollte ?? erst mal (happy) halloween!! warum das "happy" in klammern? schon mal frankenstein nachts um halb 3 begegnet??? 

naja jedenfals was ich schon immer mal sagen wollte ICH HASSE ES AUF NEUE TEILE ZU WARTEN!!! 

ich hoffe die beiträge müssen keinen sin haben


----------



## cubation (4. November 2012)

Cloud schrieb:


> hmm was ich schon imemr mal sagen wollte ?? erst mal (happy) halloween!! warum das "happy" in klammern? schon mal frankenstein nachts um halb 3 begegnet???
> 
> naja jedenfals was ich schon immer mal sagen wollte ICH HASSE ES AUF NEUE TEILE ZU WARTEN!!!
> 
> ich hoffe die beiträge müssen keinen sin haben



Ist doch eh Winter  


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (5. November 2012)

Werbung die man gerne schaut.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (7. November 2012)

Schätzchen, falls Du ne Umfrage ausfüllen willst (kannst am Ende dem ADFC auch die Meinung geigen): www.fahrradklimatest.de

Und darum gehts:

_"Wie fahrradfreundlich ist Ihre Stadt oder Gemeinde?

Wie wohl fühlen Sie sich als Radfahrerin oder Radfahrer in Ihrer Stadt oder Gemeinde? Bewerten Sie die Fahrradsituation vor Ort und tragen Sie damit zur Verbesserung des Verkehrsklimas bei. Der Fahrradklima-Test des ADFC ist die größte Umfrage dieser Art. [...]"_


----------



## basti242 (9. November 2012)

ausgefüllt


----------



## Altglienicker (9. November 2012)

.


----------



## Cloud (10. November 2012)

ja genau darauf freue ich mich ja eben XD schöön im schnee rumbiken das macht fun ^^


----------



## VeloWoman (13. November 2012)

...Bock auf Kino??? 
*
 "itâs all aboutâ¦" an ultracycling Movie*

20.11. UCI Colosseum Berlin*

* mit Crew oder Hauptdarsteller des Films

DER TRAILER

(jaja ich weiÃ Rennrad  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (13. November 2012)

Aus einem erleichterten "Na wenigstens macht es in Nähe einer Tankstelle platt und Du musst nicht pumpen" wurde ein erbitterter Streit um das *Recht auf Luft*!







Und alle mitlesenden Paartherapeuten werden den Kopf zur Seite neigen, bedächtig nicken und mit professioneller Begeisterung zustimmend ausrufen "Genauso ist es!" wenn ich es sage, dass Diskussionen am frühen Morgen, ohne Kaffee und unter Zeitdruck, selten konstruktiv verlaufen!


Aber Schätzchen, mein Sarkasmus wurde nie unhöflich und ich hatte den längeren Atem, wenn dieses platte Wortspiel erlaubt sei.


----------



## Boerge (13. November 2012)

Nunja, ich kann leider nicht erkennen woran sich genau die hitzige Diskussion entzündete - das Schild bedeutet ja nach aktueller Rechtsprechung lediglich, dass (an der Zapfsäule) Radfahren verboten sei. Ich gehe doch recht in der Annahme, dass du "artig" auf die Tankstelle geschoben hast...


----------



## Will67 (13. November 2012)




----------



## machero (13. November 2012)

Um welche Tanke handelt es sich denn? Nicht das man da aus Versehen mal n Bier rausholt.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (13. November 2012)

_Die_ Tankstellen aufzuzählen, an denen es diesen Aufkleber, dass man seine nicht Fahrradschläuche aufpumpen darf, NICHT gibt, wär wahrscheinlich ein weniger aufwendiges Verfahren. 

Soll heißen, die gibt es bei uns hier draußen wie auch auf meinem Weg nach Berlin rein. Seit ein paar Wochen.
Und auf dem gelben Aufkleber steht explizit, dass man jenes und jenes nicht damit aufpumpen darf und dann ist nochmal ein durchgestrichenes Fahrrad zu sehen. 
 Was soll das?


----------



## cubation (13. November 2012)

Vielleicht mal in der Tankstelle nachfragen? Mich würde mal interessieren welchen unsinnigen Grund die Pächter dafür haben. Wenn sie diesen "Service" nicht für alle Kunden anbieten. Ist das dann nicht schonwieder Diskriminierung? 

Das Volumen eines Fahrradschlauches, erzeugt doch viel weniger Kosten gegenüber 4 Autoreifen. Und es gibt genügend Radfahrer die auch mal an der Tankstelle Wasser, Kohlenhydratspeicher und Zuckerspiegel "auffüllen".

Wobei ich mich selbst nicht daran erinnern kann, jemals einen Tankstellenkompressor zum Rad aufpumpen genutzt zu haben. 


Thomas


----------



## Boerge (13. November 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Ist das dann nicht schonwieder Diskriminierung?



Auch hier sollte ein Gleichstellungsbeauftragter zum Einsatz kommen!


----------



## Will67 (13. November 2012)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Was soll das?



Der einzig bedingt sinnvolle Grund der mir einfallen würde wäre der, dass dieser Kompressor bis 10bar ging. Was für ein Rennrad sehr hilfreich ist; einen MTB oder Trekkingrad-Wald- und Wiesenschlauch aber schon nach 3 beherzten Luftstößen zur Explosion bringen kann.


----------



## Illuminus (13. November 2012)

tz... kauft euch ne Luftpumpe


----------



## karsten reincke (14. November 2012)

es liegt wohl tatsächlich daran, daß ein (unerfahrener) Biker seine Reifen mit dem Kompressor gefüllt hat, es einen ordentlichen Knall gab und sich Schlauch und Reifen verabschiedet haben. Dieser Radler hat sich dann in der Tanke beschwert, weil er ja nicht wissen konnte, daß da soviel Druck aus der Leitung kommt. Es kam dann soweit, daß die Herren in Grün (Blau) erschienen, um sich des Streithansels anzunehmen und ihm zu erklären, daß er einfach zu blöd war, einen Radreifen zu füllen. Uneinsichtigerweise drohte der Typ dann noch mit Anwalt und Klage. Passiert allerdings vor einigen Jahren an einer Tanke in Friedrichshain. Sollte sowas öfter passiert sein, wäre so ein Aufkleber nur eine Absicherung der Pächter gegen unberechtigte Klagen unbedarfter Radler.
Ich habe übrigens schon einmal einen solchen Knall gehört, als ich vor vielen Jahren an der Tanke am Ernst-Reuter-Platz wartet, um meine Reifen zu füllen. Vor mir ein Typ in nagelneuer bekleidung und nagelneuem Rad, der hat schlicht einfach auf den Knopf dgedrückt, bis es knallte. Ich dachte damals übrigens, daß es einen Reifen nicht so schnell zerschießt, eventuell war der ja vorgeschädigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (14. November 2012)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> es liegt wohl tatsächlich daran, daß ein (unerfahrener) Biker seine Reifen mit dem Kompressor gefüllt hat, es einen ordentlichen Knall gab und sich Schlauch und Reifen verabschiedet haben. Dieser Radler hat sich dann in der Tanke beschwert, weil er ja nicht wissen konnte, daß da soviel Druck aus der Leitung kommt. Es kam dann soweit, daß die Herren in Grün (Blau) erschienen, um sich des Streithansels anzunehmen und ihm zu erklären, daß er einfach zu blöd war, einen Radreifen zu füllen. Uneinsichtigerweise drohte der Typ dann noch mit Anwalt und Klage. Passiert allerdings vor einigen Jahren an einer Tanke in Friedrichshain. Sollte sowas öfter passiert sein, wäre so ein Aufkleber nur eine Absicherung der Pächter gegen unberechtigte Klagen unbedarfter Radler.
> Ich habe übrigens schon einmal einen solchen Knall gehört, als ich vor vielen Jahren an der Tanke am Ernst-Reuter-Platz wartet, um meine Reifen zu füllen. Vor mir ein Typ in nagelneuer bekleidung und nagelneuem Rad, der hat schlicht einfach auf den Knopf dgedrückt, bis es knallte. Ich dachte damals übrigens, daß es einen Reifen nicht so schnell zerschießt, eventuell war der ja vorgeschädigt.



Aha! Danke für die Aufklärung, karsten!


----------



## cubation (16. November 2012)

Schätzchen, bitte pass auch in der City immer schön auf dein Vorderrad auf. Wollte mich heute abend in Kreuzberg doch glatt eine Ratte vom Rad holen... 


Thomas


----------



## HanzDampf (16. November 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Schätzchen, bitte pass auch in der City immer schön auf dein Vorderrad auf. Wollte mich heute abend in Kreuzberg doch glatt eine Ratte vom Rad holen...
> 
> 
> Thomas




 ...kann böse ausgehen! - Habe letztens eine mit dem Auto überfahren, das hat ganz schön gerumpelt


----------



## Leeway (17. November 2012)

Die Ratten in Kreuzberg haben aber auch Dackelformat...


----------



## cubation (17. November 2012)

Einen Dackel erkennst du aber wenigstens am dahinschlendernden Rentner.  

Ich fand das da gestern abend schon etwas gefährlich. Mit dem MTB hätte es mich sicher nicht gelegt, aber mit dem Renner wars echt knapp . 


Thomas


----------



## twobeers (20. November 2012)

Will67 schrieb:


> Der einzig bedingt sinnvolle Grund der mir einfallen würde wäre der, dass dieser Kompressor bis 10bar ging. Was für ein Rennrad sehr hilfreich ist; einen MTB oder Trekkingrad-Wald- und Wiesenschlauch aber schon nach 3 beherzten Luftstößen zur Explosion bringen kann.



Wahrscheinlich ging nur die Anzeige des Manometers bis 10bar, mehr als 8bar hat mir noch keine Tankstelle geliefert. 

Doch viel bemerkenswerter ist die Tatsache, daß der Will offensichtlich geschwuckt ist. Wahrscheinlich nach langer Zeit mal wieder die Möhre entstaubt und ab zur Tanke?

Twobeers


----------



## Will67 (20. November 2012)

twobeers schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ging nur die Anzeige des Manometers bis 10bar, mehr als 8bar hat mir noch keine Tankstelle geliefert.
> 
> Doch viel bemerkenswerter ist die Tatsache, daß der Will offensichtlich geschwuckt ist. Wahrscheinlich nach langer Zeit mal wieder die Möhre entstaubt und ab zur Tanke?
> 
> Twobeers



Was für eine Unterstellung! Die Schwucke muss 4mal die Woche für je 40km Arbeitsweg her halten. Davon die Hälfte allerdings Wuhleradweg und Wuhlheide .... ist inzwischen mit dem Laub und den Wurzeln der richtige Kick am Morgen und Abend!


----------



## twobeers (20. November 2012)

Will67 schrieb:


> Was für eine Unterstellung! Die Schwucke muss 4mal die Woche für je 40km Arbeitsweg her halten. Davon die Hälfte allerdings Wuhleradweg und Wuhlheide .... ist inzwischen mit dem Laub und den Wurzeln der richtige Kick am Morgen und Abend!



Dann schwuckst Du mehr als ich! Schwucke!

Twobeers


----------



## Will67 (20. November 2012)

Und das Beste. Man sieht es mir nicht an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (20. November 2012)

Schätzchen,

eine der ersten Europäischen Bürgerinitiativen beschäftigt sich mit der auch für Radfahrer interessanten Einführung von Tempo 30 als (Regel-) Höchstgeschwindigkeit innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften.

Initiative:
http://de.30kmh.eu

Online unterschreiben:
https://30kmh.eu:8181/oct-web-public/?lang=de

Artikel zum Thema:
http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-11/tempo-30-kommunen


----------



## VeloWoman (20. November 2012)

.


----------



## HanzDampf (20. November 2012)

..30km/h
So ein Mist...und ich habe grade erst das Einkaufsradl getunet




...und das Zurarbeitfahrfahrrad muss ich ja dann auch wieder umbauen


----------



## VeloWoman (20. November 2012)

http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1036250

Nachtrag von Alt Golm...lach.....der Anto hat sich jünger gemacht!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schotti65 (20. November 2012)

Komisch, alle sind um die 20


----------



## cubation (20. November 2012)

Es geht nicht ums Alter, sondern um die Rundenanzahl. 

Danke für den Link.  


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (20. November 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums Alter, sondern um die Rundenanzahl.
> 
> Danke für den Link.
> 
> ...


 
Ach deshalb steht bei mir nüscht....


----------



## twobeers (21. November 2012)

Schätzchen, wenn die jüngste Frucht meiner Lenden den Nachtschlaf effektiv unterbindet, kann ich mich auch morgens aufs Rad setzen. Die Stadt und auch die Havelchaussee sind um 5:00 herrlich leer. Nur oben auf dem Willi ist Getöse, der Holzvollernter erntet und mehrere Sattelschlepper werden mit Stammholz beladen. Ruhe im Forst? Denkste....

Twobeers


----------



## vase2k (24. November 2012)

Schätzken, ich frage Dich allen Ernstes: In was für einer bescheidenen Welt leben wir eigentlich?

Matthias


----------



## Altglienicker (24. November 2012)

.


----------



## pankoffkalle (1. Dezember 2012)

bei google "ich" eingegeben:

Verwandte Suchanfragen zu _ich_​ich *will sterben*
ich *lieb dich sprüche*
ich *bin ein gummibär*
ich *vermisse dich*

ich *gcp*
ich *bau ne stadt für dich*
ich *und* ich *pflaster*
ich *will spielen*


----------



## Altglienicker (7. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## cubation (7. Dezember 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ach ja, und sag ihm, dass man in BuB unbedingt ein Mountainbike braucht, um sicher zur Arbeit zu kommen.




... das oder keines. 

Schade, dass ich weniger auf Kompletträder stehe. Da hätte sich sonst sicher was machen lassen.

Aber mal gucken ob diese Entscheidung, irgendetwas merkbar positives mit sich bringt.


Thomas


----------



## Will67 (7. Dezember 2012)

Tja, und ab jetzt unterstellt man jedem Liteville oder Nicolai-Fahrer, analog zur Audi und BMW-Schwemme, dass die Räder nur geleast sind.


----------



## VeloWoman (7. Dezember 2012)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Schätzchen, falls Du regelmäßig mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fährst, dann überzeuge doch Deinen Arbeitgeber davon, dass er ein Dienstrad least und dieses Dir auch zur privaten Nutzung überlässt. Nach einem aktuellen Erlass der Finanzbehörden über die Steuerliche Behandlung der Überlassung von (Elektro-)Fahrrädern gilt das sogenannte Dienstwagenprivileg nun auch für Fahrräder. Das heißt, der Arbeitgeber kann nicht nur die Leasinggebühren steuerlich absetzen, sondern Dir wird für die private Nutzung jährlich auch nur 1% des Listenpreises steuerlich angerechnet.
> 
> Wenn Dein Chef ganz gut drauf ist, zahlt er ja sogar noch einen Bonus, weil Du ja durch die tägliche Bewegung an frischer Luft weniger krank bist und Du keinen teuren Firmenparkplatz in Anspruch nimmst. Ach ja, und sag ihm, dass man in BuB unbedingt ein Mountainbike braucht, um sicher zur Arbeit zu kommen.
> ZEIT ONLINE
> Süddeutsche.de




sehr gute Idee!!! Werde gleich mal fragen ob die mein neues RR sponsoren


----------



## Nill (7. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie glaube ich wir fahren alle Enduro  (ok hier im Video die  light Version  ) 

Ich find es klasse .....brauch auch ein XC Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzDampf (8. Dezember 2012)

_...pure sports_



https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BHKgeiTPemg#!


----------



## vase2k (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Leute hinter Where the Trail ends sind einfach nur positiv bekloppt sind.







Ich komm aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Anto (12. Dezember 2012)

Dann schau dir mal die Red Bull Rampages aus den letzten Jahren an


----------



## sprotte (13. Dezember 2012)

... vielleicht für manchen interessant.

"Radwege müssen im Winter von Schnee und Eis befreit und gestreut werden.  Ist das ganz offensichtlich nicht der Fall, dürfen Radfahrer auch dann  auf die Straße ausweichen, wenn ein entsprechendes Schild an sich die  Radwegbenutzung vorschreibt. Wagt sich ein Biker trotz Eis oder dicker  Schneedecke auf einen nicht geräumten Radweg, muss er bei einem Unfall  oder Sturz selbst haften."

... steht hier:

http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/adac...cht.aspx?ComponentId=155655&SourcePageId=6729

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Kharma (13. Dezember 2012)

Hach, wieder so eine sinnfreie Regellung

"Man muß... aber wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm."

Na wenigstens kann ich meinen Kleinen auf seinem Schlitten die nicht-geräumten-Radwege langziehen


----------



## karsten reincke (13. Dezember 2012)

tja, was nützt das, wenn diese Vorschrift diversen Autofahrern nicht bekannt ist, diese also im Gefühl, im Recht zu sein, mit ihren großen Lieferwagen mich überholen und dabei hupen, was bei einigen LKW sehr laut sein kann.
Ich habe es privat aufgegeben, fahre lieber Nebenstraßen und halte mich, so es denn geht, vom Berliner Verkehrsdarwinismus fern.
Dienstlich habe ich dann das Problem, daß ich für die Ahndung solcher Verstöße direkt nebenher fahren müßte mit dem blauweißen Taxi, und dann passiert das eher selten. Ich weiß, es ist unbefriedigend....


----------



## sprotte (13. Dezember 2012)

... mir ging es bei diesem Artikel in erster Linie um die Frage der Haftung.


----------



## timtim (16. Dezember 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=943


----------



## Nill (16. Dezember 2012)

wie geil ist das denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (16. Dezember 2012)




----------



## timtim (17. Dezember 2012)

Vertrider sind ja sowas von...
Egal , mein Tip : Fernseher an , Ton laut , zurücklehnen     geniessen !!!!Wow

[ame="http://vimeo.com/53845425"]Island in the Sky - dedicated to Sir Patrik Moore on Vimeo[/ame]


ziemlich begeistert ,Icke


----------



## Holstenpils1 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hm, och icke. .........


----------



## Nill (17. Dezember 2012)

WAHHHHHNSINN !!! 

Mir ist beinahe eine Träne entflohen, so schön kann unsere Erde sein !


----------



## Lennart (18. Dezember 2012)

Mit der ganzen Weite, da ist soviel epic drin, das ist awesome!


----------



## Nill (18. Dezember 2012)

Oh lennart das ist doch so 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabu82 (18. Dezember 2012)

Wenn solche Videos gefallen,dann guck hier...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35396305"]Yosemite HD on Vimeo[/ame]

Gruß Gordon


----------



## Altglienicker (18. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Kharma (19. Dezember 2012)

HOME kann ich nur empfehlen! Top Bilder und sogar brauchbare Informationen dahinter!!


----------



## sprotte (19. Dezember 2012)

... wirklich sehr informativer Film !!!


----------



## Altglienicker (19. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Altglienicker (19. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Kharma (19. Dezember 2012)

...aber dann wäre der Abend echt laaang geworden 
Die deutsche Stimme gefällt mir allerdings nicht so, drum schau ich lieber die Originalversion.
Zu dem Film gibt es ja auch noch das Buch: "Die Welt von Oben"
Ganz famose Bilder dort


----------



## Altglienicker (19. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Kharma (20. Dezember 2012)

Und wer spricht da?


----------



## Altglienicker (20. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (20. Dezember 2012)

Ganz schön viel Gesellschaftskritik so am frühen Morgen...
Aber ich gebe dir recht und wünsche anschließend noch nen angenehmen anglizismus-freien Tag


----------



## the K. (21. Dezember 2012)

wegen die nun anstehende internetz-freie Urlaubszeit will ick hier ma gleich alle Bescheid sagen tun: frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch! Macht vorsichtig, wa?! Und man sieht sich denn.
So, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. Weitermachen..


----------



## mod31 (21. Dezember 2012)

http://www.bz-berlin.de/tatorte/zehlendorf-bankueberfall-und-geiselnahme-article1606143.html

...alles weiträumig abgesperrt, da freut sich der Feierabendverkehr!


----------



## HanzDampf (21. Dezember 2012)

...kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern, so wie ich die berliner Polizei kenne erschießen Sie den Geiselnehmer eh.


----------



## Anto (21. Dezember 2012)

Abenschau-Reporter Arndt Breitfeld berichtet live vom Ort der Geiselnahme, der Potsdamer Straße in Zehlendorf.


----------



## Kharma (22. Dezember 2012)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> ...kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern, so wie ich die berliner Polizei kenne erschießen Sie den Geiselnehmer eh.



Ehrliche Frage: Wie ist dein Kommentar zu verstehen?


----------



## HanzDampf (22. Dezember 2012)

...naja, ich finde das unsere Polizei nicht unbedingt besonders gut mit Waffen und Mannstoppmunition umgehen kann. Das zeigt ja auch die Statistik der Todesfälle (von "Tätern" die von der Polizei erschossen wurden).

Die Herrschaften schießen mit Mannstoppwirkung - aber irgendwie scheinen sie das immer wieder zu vergessen und erschießen die "Täter".
Beispiele hatten wir ja in der letzten Zeit genug.


----------



## Kharma (22. Dezember 2012)

Mannstopmunition richtet doch logischerweise mehr Schaden im Körper an, als ein Projektil, dass schlichtweg durchschlägt.
Darum wurde sie ja auch angeschafft, da manch angeschossener Täter es schlichtweg nicht registriert hat, dass er angeschossen wurde und weiter seiner wie-auch-immer-gearteten Tätigkeit nachging.
Für die eigentliche Wirkung eines Projektils kann also der Schütze erst mal nichts, oder?

Bleibt die Frage nach dem Training und der Fähigkeit in Streßsituationen so genau zu schießen, dass der vermeintl. Täter gestoppt, aber nicht getötet wird...
Und auch da ist die Ursachenforschung sicher nicht ganz so einfach wie dein Statement


----------



## HanzDampf (22. Dezember 2012)

...ist ein...doofes Thema um das hier im Bikeforum auszudiskutieren

Have a good ride






Kharma schrieb:


> Mannstopmunition richtet doch logischerweise mehr Schaden im Körper an, als ein Projektil, dass schlichtweg durchschlägt.
> Darum wurde sie ja auch angeschafft, da manch angeschossener Täter es schlichtweg nicht registriert hat, dass er angeschossen wurde und weiter seiner wie-auch-immer-gearteten Tätigkeit nachging.
> Für die eigentliche Wirkung eines Projektils kann also der Schütze erst mal nichts, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (22. Dezember 2012)

Wie du magst...


----------



## Altglienicker (22. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## HanzDampf (22. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Kharma (22. Dezember 2012)

Dem Bildungsminister des IBC, Herrn Altglienicker, gebührt Dank für seinen unermüdlichen Kampf um den Erhalt der Grammatik sowie der deutschen Sprache im allgemeinen.

Im ernst, ja, ich schwächel da hin und wieder oder vertipp mich einfach auch mal, ohne es nachzulesen. Insofern bin ich auch dankbar für solche Hinweise

Und ich denke schon, dass HansDampf die Geschosse meint, da es ihm ja um die Tötungsrate der Berliner Polizei ging. Aber zur vorweihnachtlichen Zeit soll diese Unterhaltung wohl nicht weitergeführt werden...

Also, lieber Altglienicker, habe _fun_ auf deinem _Bike_, genieß deinen _Trip_ und _relax_ mal schön danach. Oder ist noch 'ne _Afterwork-Party_ angesagt heut?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## sprotte (23. Dezember 2012)

*Fahrradtechnik*     

http://www.achtung-tollwut.de/main/blog.html?view=idoblog

Vorgänger vom Pinion ????????

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Chickadee (25. Dezember 2012)

Mal eine off-topic-Frage...weiß vielleicht jemand wo ich in Mitte Berlin (also im gesamten A-Bereich laut VBB) kostenfrei auf ein Dach raufkomme mit Rundumblick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (25. Dezember 2012)

Mathe Gebäude TU.
Franziskus Krkhs. Budapester Strasse.


----------



## Chickadee (25. Dezember 2012)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Mathe Gebäude TU.
> Franziskus Krkhs. Budapester Strasse.



Naja ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen,dass ich das Dach am 31.12. benötige...da hat die TU sicher nicht offen.Außerdem fotografiert es sich durch die Fenster nicht besonders gut,da war ich nämlich bereits und hatte Reflektionen,Spiegelungen und Schmierereien vom Fenster im Bild.Das Hotel am Alex hat auch ein Netz davor und bietet ebenfalls keinen Rund-um-Blick sondern nur in eine Richtung :/

Entweder ein Parkhaus mit nicht überdachten Dachparkplätzen oder Dächer von Wohnblöcken/-häusern würden also wahrscheinlich nur in Frage kommen.Kostenfrei und für mich zugänglich an Silvester...


----------



## Eispickel (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich vermute mal du willst fotografieren oder gehts dir nur um die Aussicht? 

Wenn es dir um ersteres geht dann solltest du über die folgenden Punkte vielleicht mal nachdenken: 

1. du brauchst Glück mit dem Wetter denn wenn es windstill ist tendiert es extrem dazu sich schon vor 12 zuzuziehen
2. musst du ziemlich fix sein weil nach ca 5-10min nach Mitternacht die Sicht über der Stadt bereits stark eingeschränkt ist.
3. je nach Höhe und Standort des Gebäudes lohnt es mal mehr mal weniger da raufzuklettern...

Viel Glück bei der Suche... ich bräuchte auch mal wieder nen neues Fotodach


----------



## Chickadee (25. Dezember 2012)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal du willst fotografieren oder gehts dir nur um die Aussicht?
> 
> Wenn es dir um ersteres geht dann solltest du über die folgenden Punkte vielleicht mal nachdenken:
> 
> ...



Ich gehe mal von gutem Wetter aus.Wenn es draußen eklig ist,werde ich ohnehin Silvester nicht draußen verbringen.Aber ja ich möchte fotografieren und evtl ein kleines Midnight-Picknick hinzufügen.Flink bin ich und meine Kamera auch  Die Bilder sollten also nach 2 Minuten bereits im Kasten sein  Wo ist denn dein "altes" Fotodach?


----------



## Lennart (25. Dezember 2012)

Chickadee schrieb:


> da hat die TU sicher nicht offen.Außerdem fotografiert es sich durch die Fenster nicht besonders gut,da war ich nämlich bereits


Wenn Fenster um dich herum waren, warst du offensichtlich nicht aufm Dach vom MA-Gebäude.


----------



## Kharma (25. Dezember 2012)

Lennart schrieb:


> Wenn Fenster um dich herum waren, warst du offensichtlich nicht aufm Dach vom MA-Gebäude.



 touche´


----------



## schotti65 (25. Dezember 2012)

Fürs Picknick ist das Franziskus ziemlich ideal, einfach mal tagsüber mal schauen.
Zu zweit sollte einer einen Bademantel anziehen, dann sieht man aus wie Patient mit Angehöriger.


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. Dezember 2012)

Der ESK bei SPON 

http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/er...ross-biker-sich-im-dreck-suhlen-a-874708.html


----------



## VeloWoman (30. Dezember 2012)

*The Art of Flight* ab 10. Januar auch in 3D  ---> Cineplex Alhambra Berlin


----------



## Kharma (30. Dezember 2012)

Hui.... sieht nett aus. 
Mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (3. Januar 2013)

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, diese Unfälle häufen sich in letzter Zeit, nun Burry Stander. RIP

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10189597#post10189597

Ich bin geschockt!


----------



## cubation (9. Januar 2013)

"Wenn man sich in Berlin an den Bauzaun des neuen Flughafens lehnt und ganz leise ist, kann man die Elbphilharmonie kichern hören!"


Thomas


----------



## Altglienicker (10. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Focus Cypress (10. Januar 2013)

Bin zwar wahrlich kein Fotoprofi, aber so auf den ersten Blick hätte ich Löschflugzeug/-hubschrauber gesagt, wobei die Höhe dafür zu hoch ist. Vielleicht aber auch nur eine Übung Kommt ja im Süden Europas öfter mal vor.


----------



## sprotte (10. Januar 2013)

... geheime, neuentwickelte und als Vogel getarnte "IBC-Drohne", angesetzt auf @ AG.  *duckundweg*

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Altglienicker (10. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## sprotte (10. Januar 2013)

... hattest du nicht eine Pflegerin ???


----------



## Altglienicker (10. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Havelland (10. Januar 2013)

Das ist wo? Egal. Ich will da auch hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (10. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Januar 2013)

Na mal guggn..... 17.1. Armstrong bei Oprah Winfrey 

Livestream auf 
http://www.oprah.com


----------



## Kharma (11. Januar 2013)

Auweia...

Du liest doch auch "Die Bunte", oder?


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Januar 2013)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Was, zur Hölle, ist das?? Ein Vogel, ein UFO, Landeanflug zum BER? Bin ich da einer ganz heißen Sache auf der Spur?
> Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich dankbar. (Ernst gemeint.)



Steinschlag auf der Linse?


----------



## Altglienicker (11. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Will67 (11. Januar 2013)

Das ist eine kleine leichte Plastetüte im Wind!

Mit einem Dedeoronbeutel wäre das nicht passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (11. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## nullstein (14. Januar 2013)

Nach 33Monaten gab es endlich das ok vom Arzt.Voller Angriff und Attacke!
2013 kann kommen...


----------



## Kharma (14. Januar 2013)

Alles Gute und viel Glück


----------



## Nill (14. Januar 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Nach 33Monaten gab es endlich das ok vom Arzt.Voller Angriff und Attacke!
> 2013 kann kommen...




Sau geil und Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Mittwoch  12 UHr ? T-Berg


----------



## nullstein (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsste...


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Januar 2013)

Bääm :-D 
und das, wo das Jahr erst anfängt und neue Bikes da sind  
Ich wünsch dir eine top Saison!


----------



## jedy (14. Januar 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Nach 33Monaten gab es endlich das ok vom Arzt.Voller Angriff und Attacke!
> 2013 kann kommen...



ick freu mir oof die zweete saison mit dir!


----------



## nullstein (14. Januar 2013)

Danke Junx.

 @jedy: ick mir ooch du Lump


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (15. Januar 2013)

Heut morgen plärrte (ungerechtfertigterweise) wieder ne Schnepfe aus ihrem Auto in meine Richtung, dass das ihre Straße wär. (Also sie verwies auf den Weg auf der anderen Straßenseite, der ein Radweg sei.) Und dann grad eben darüber gestolpert: 







Das mit dem "Flash" merk ich mir. 
Falls noch jemand Ideen hat, was man gegen diese agressiven Meckereien tun könnte, immer her damit!


----------



## cubation (15. Januar 2013)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Flash" merk ich mir.
> Falls noch jemand Ideen hat, was man gegen diese agressiven Meckereien tun könnte, immer her damit!



Wie sagte der Kölner letztens, wenn er zugepöbelt wird oder sonstige Probleme mit Auto fahrern hat und er an der nächsten Ampel vorbei rollt macht er einfach die hintere "Beifahrertür" auf und fährt weiter. 

Klappt natürlich nur wenn der Fahrer alleine unterwegs ist und nicht gerade eine Luxuskarre der neusten Generation fährt ( und das sind ja meist die Schlimmsten). 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (15. Januar 2013)

Seitenspiegel abtreten?!


----------



## PiratPilot (15. Januar 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Wie sagte der Kölner letztens, wenn er zugepöbelt wird oder sonstige Probleme mit Auto fahrern hat und er an der nächsten Ampel vorbei rollt macht er einfach die hintere "Beifahrertür" auf und fährt weiter.



Genau das habe ich mal am Anfang meiner Radkarriere gemacht. Endete fast in einer Prügelei auf der Berliner Allee und einem monatelangen Pipapo vor Gericht. Ich bin geheilt. Am besten ist ein Handkuss.


----------



## konamatze (15. Januar 2013)

Am besten ist ein Handkuss.

Das gefällt mir 

 Gruß Matze


----------



## hinze (15. Januar 2013)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> ..........
> Falls noch jemand Ideen hat, was man gegen diese agressiven Meckereien tun könnte, immer her damit!


Aussichtslos, sobald auf dem Gehweg ein Streifen markiert oder irgendwo rot gepflastert ist, findet sich immer ein Gutmensch, der den bösen fahrradfahrenden Gesetzesbrecher bestrafen will. Leider hat er die stärkeren Argumente, sodass von Gegenmaßnahmen abzuraten ist.
Der ADFC könnte vielleicht was tun, aber der übt sich wohl mehr in Tourismus-Marketing, wenn man sich so die Homepage ansieht.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (15. Januar 2013)

Ja, also danke erstmal für Eure Beiträge. 
Ich möcht es nochmal zur Verdeutlichung sagen, dass es darum geht, dem Autofahrer etwas mitzugeben, worüber er sich *nicht schwarz ärgert*, sondern das ihn *zum Nachdenken anregt*. 

Also ich möchte ihn nicht noch mehr verärgern, als er eh schon ist (und er wird schon von Vornherein schlechte Laune haben... ich mein, wenn jemand gute Laune hat, warum sollte er mich dann anschnauzen?). Weil dann macht er den nächsten Radfahrer auch wieder schief an. Oder welchen Menschen auch immer.



hinze schrieb:


> Aussichtslos, sobald auf dem Gehweg ein Streifen markiert oder irgendwo rot gepflastert ist, findet sich immer ein Gutmensch, der den bösen fahrradfahrenden Gesetzesbrecher bestrafen will. Leider hat er die stärkeren Argumente, sodass von Gegenmaßnahmen abzuraten ist.
> Der ADFC könnte vielleicht was tun, aber der übt sich wohl mehr in Tourismus-Marketing, wenn man sich so die Homepage ansieht.



Wie gesagt, in meinem Fall war es nicht gerechtfertigt. Auf dem Gehweg ist nix markiert. In meine Richtung steht dort nicht einmal das Schild "Radfahrer frei". Wenn ich dort fahre und ich werd erwischt, hab ich Strafe zu zahlen. Ganz zu schweigen davon, wenn dort was passiert, während ich da fahre.

Mir würde es ja schon reichen, dass ich dem Autofahrer mitteilen kann, dass dort verflucht nochmal kein Schild steht, dass mich verpflichten würde, von der Straße zu kuschen. Dann hupt er theoretisch nächstes Mal nicht. 

Aber ich wollt keine Diskussion anzetteln! *wie immer* Wer noch Ideen hat oder Erfahrungen, kann mir das auch gern per pm schicken.


----------



## konamatze (15. Januar 2013)

Wenn z.B. der Gehweg nicht geräumt ist(Eis,Schnee),darfst du auch die Straße benutzen.Aber wie man es in der Schnelle einen Autofahrer erklärt?Der dazu noch (wahrscheinlich) in Rage ist!!!

 Gruß Matze


----------



## mete (15. Januar 2013)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Dann hupt er theoretisch nächstes Mal nicht.



Hahaha. Find' Dich damit ab, dass Du da nichts machen kannst, blöde Assis bleiben eben blöde Assis. Das Einzige, was wirklich einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlässt ist ein finanzieller und/oder gesundheitlicher Schaden beim Gegenüber und den Ärger möchte man meist selbst nicht haben. Also dreimal tief durchatmen und darüberstehen, oder Straßen meiden . Alternative: Mit Helmkamera fahren und alles konsequent zur Anzeige bringen. Ich bin sowieso dafür, dass die Autofahrer genauso oft durch den TÜV müssen, wie ihr Gefährt, teilweise wird einem da noch Wissen von vor 30 Jahren entgegengerotzt.


----------



## titzy (16. Januar 2013)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ich möcht es nochmal zur Verdeutlichung sagen, dass es darum geht, dem Autofahrer etwas mitzugeben, worüber er sich *nicht schwarz ärgert*, sondern das ihn *zum Nachdenken anregt*.
> 
> Also ich möchte ihn nicht noch mehr verärgern, als er eh schon ist (und er wird schon von Vornherein schlechte Laune haben... ich mein, wenn jemand gute Laune hat, warum sollte er mich dann anschnauzen?). Weil dann macht er den nächsten Radfahrer auch wieder schief an. Oder welchen Menschen auch immer.



Also ich verwende ganz gerne manchmal diese Taktik: Lächeln und Winken!  Bisher konnte ich jedoch noch nicht feststellen, ob dieses Verhalten  die Autofahrer zum Nachdenken anregte. Es bringt aber absolut nix sich  selber darüber aufzuregen, das ist verschenkte Liebesmühe und vermiest einem selber nur die Stimmung. Man kann sich innerlich nur versuchen in den Autofahrer zu versetzen und im das Beste für den heutigen Tag wünschen, auf das seine miese Stimmung bald verfliegt.



Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, in meinem Fall war es nicht gerechtfertigt. Auf dem Gehweg ist nix markiert. In meine Richtung steht dort nicht einmal das Schild "Radfahrer frei". Wenn ich dort fahre und ich werd erwischt, hab ich Strafe zu zahlen. Ganz zu schweigen davon, wenn dort was passiert, während ich da fahre.
> 
> Mir würde es ja schon reichen, dass ich dem Autofahrer mitteilen kann, dass dort verflucht nochmal kein Schild steht, dass mich verpflichten würde, von der Straße zu kuschen. Dann hupt er theoretisch nächstes Mal nicht.



Dazu vielleicht ein kleiner Beitrag aus dem sächsichen Ausland: Die Obrigkeit ist sich manchmal selber nicht so recht bewusst was sie nun wollen/gilt! Das dann noch manchen Autofahrern beizubringen ist nicht so einfach, erst recht nicht im fließenden Verkehr.
Ich kenne beide Seiten recht gut und als Autofahrer ertappe ich mich mitunter auch dabei das ich mich über manche Radfahrer ärgere - bis ich mir dann mal überlege wie es für die Autofahrer eigentlich wirken könnte wenn ich teilweise mit dem Rad unterwegs bin. Also Ruhig dabei mal kurz innehalten und überlegen, wie könnte ich gerade in diesem Moment auf die andere Person gewirkt haben; was an mir kann diese gezeigte Einstellung provoziert haben. Ich finde es wie gesagt wichtig, in jeder Hinsicht beide Seiten der Medallie zu betrachten - es gehören immer 2 Parteien dazu, und Beide haben ihre Vorurteile! Das Zauberwort lautet da halt auch: Toleranz!


----------



## hinze (16. Januar 2013)

Naja, wenn man bedrängt oder beschimpft wird, obwohl man sich an die STVO hält, ist es schon schwierig, tolerant zu sein. Aber noch aussichtsloser ist, von Leuten Toleranz zu erwarten, die mit ihrem gefährlichen Halbwissen und eigenen Regeln andere Verkehrsteilnehmer nötigen.
Aber es ist schon besser, nicht Gleiches mit Gleichem vergelten zu wollen, insofern fahre ich einfach weiter und versuche mich nicht zu ärgern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (16. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## cubation (16. Januar 2013)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mal am Anfang meiner Radkarriere gemacht. Endete fast in einer Prügelei auf der Berliner Allee und einem monatelangen Pipapo vor Gericht. Ich bin geheilt. Am besten ist ein Handkuss.



Ich hab bisher auch noch nichts groß angestellt, ausser mal beim mir zu nahe kommen, gegen das Blech geklopft... 

Aber man konnte dir in dem Fall eine Straftat vorwerfen? 

Der Handkuss, ein Winken oder gar das völlige ignorieren ist wie überall das beste Mittel. Ich denke nicht, dass man dem "agressiven" Autofahrer durch irgendetwas zum nachdenken anregen könnte. 


Thomas


----------



## PiratPilot (16. Januar 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher auch noch nichts groß angestellt, ausser mal beim mir zu nahe kommen, gegen das Blech geklopft...
> 
> Aber man konnte dir in dem Fall eine Straftat vorwerfen?



Der Autofahrer zeigte mich damals wegen Sachbeschädigung an und ich ihn wegen versuchter Körperverletzung. Es stand Aussage gegen Aussage und letztendlich wurde das Verfahren mangels Beweisen eingestellt. Bringt also nix außer Zeitverschwendung. Aber den Namen des anderen erfährt man, das stimmt.


----------



## cubation (16. Januar 2013)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Der Autofahrer zeigte mich damals wegen Sachbeschädigung an und ich ihn wegen versuchter Körperverletzung. Es stand Aussage gegen Aussage und letztendlich wurde das Verfahren mangels Beweisen eingestellt. Bringt also nix außer Zeitverschwendung. Aber den Namen des anderen erfährt man, das stimmt.



Soso das öffnen einer nicht verschloßenen Tür, zählt dabei als Sachbeschädigung? Ich möchte mich nich dran aufhängen, nur verstehen was das ganze soll. 

Mal was anderes kurioses: http://r2-bike.com/Becker-Carbon-Trinkflasche-500ml ( Trinkflasche aus Carbon für 230,-   )


Thomas


----------



## rahu (16. Januar 2013)

... das kann man einfach verstehen, angezeigt ist Sachbeschädigung - verurteilt ist nichts!

Du kann ja anzeigen was Du möchtest, nur keine falschen Beschuldigungen machen (das gibt aua)


----------



## Holstenpils1 (16. Januar 2013)

@cubation

Das ist ja krass. Wenn die mal runterfliegt geht es ab zum röntgen. .;-)
Wer braucht schon so etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (22. Januar 2013)

weils gerade irgendwie passt... 








Thomas


----------



## Altglienicker (24. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Laschpuffer (25. Januar 2013)

Interessant finde ich in dem Zusammenhang, dass "...ein öffentliches Interesse an der Strafverfolgung nicht besteht..."

Pfarrer ick hör Dir trapsen...


----------



## cubation (25. Januar 2013)

Ist halt immer die Frage ob man sich selbst den Streß antut und sich die Zeit für sowas nimmt. 

Meinen letzten Ladendiebstahl habe ich vor 2 Jahren zur Anzeige gebracht. Und danach waren es nicht wenige die ich nicht zur Anzeige gebracht habe. 

Diese Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft füllen im Büro schon einen ganzen Ordner. Aber in dem Fall eines Pfarrers bringt das ganze sicher schon etwas. 

Worum ging es denn da genau? 


Thomas


----------



## Altglienicker (25. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## mete (25. Januar 2013)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Also die gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden. Aber wie weist man Vorsatz nach? Und was ist "gefährlich", solange kein Unfall eingetreten ist?



Gegen die Bilder einer Helmkamera wird man wohl schwer argumentieren können und eine Online-Anzeige dauert 10 Minuten, musste ich selber zwei Mal in Anspruch nehmen, allerdings wegen anderer Umstände  Allerdings hat die Bearbeitung auch ein Jahr gedauert. Ich kann nur jedem raten, der die Möglichkeit hat soetwas erfolgreich zur Anzeige zu bringen, das auch zu tun. Das tut dem Gegenüber nämlich im Zweifelsfall auch richtig weh und macht einem selbst erst einmal kaum Arbeit.


----------



## Focus Cypress (26. Januar 2013)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Wir fuhren zu viert, je zwei nebeneinander, auf einer untergeordneten, sehr verkehrsarmen StraÃe. Der Typ war wohl der Meinung, dass Radfahrer hintereinander zu fahren hÃ¤tten und verhielt sich auch so, als wÃ¤re der jeweils linke Radler nicht vorhanden. Er fuhr an meiner Tochter im Abstand von weniger als 5 cm vorbei und gestikulierte und feixte sich eins dabei.
> 
> ...
> 
> Also die gesetzlichen MÃ¶glichkeiten sind vorhanden. Aber wie weist man Vorsatz nach? Und was ist "gefÃ¤hrlich", solange kein Unfall eingetreten ist?



Ich kenne jetzt natÃ¼rlich nicht genau die StraÃe, auf der ihr unterwegs wart, aber gemÃ¤Ã Â§ 2 IV StVO heiÃt es, dass Radfahrer hintereinander zu fahren haben. Nebeneinander nur, wenn der Verkehr dadurch nicht behindert wird. Nebeneinander fahren darf man sonst nur in VerbÃ¤nden ab 15 Teilnehmern (Â§ 27 I StVO)

Trotzdem hÃ¤tte in diesem Fall der Autofahrer halt die 1,50 einhalten mÃ¼ssen.

Zur GefÃ¤hrdung:  	

bedeutet das HerbeifÃ¼hren einer Verkehrslage, die eine SchÃ¤digung wahrscheinlich macht, also bereits eine konkrete Gefahr fÃ¼r Leben, Gesundheit und Sachwerte enthÃ¤lt. Sie liegt auch dann vor, wenn der Schaden letztendlich durch das Verhalten eines Anderen verhindert worden ist (BGH VRS 68, 116). Eine GefÃ¤hrdung des TÃ¤ters selbst oder seines Fahrzeuges reicht nicht aus. Der Begriff GefÃ¤hrdung im Â§ 315 c StGB ist mit dem des Â§ 1 StVO identisch. Die Beurteilung richtet sich nach den UmstÃ¤nden des Einzelfalles (BGHSt 22, 346). (Quelle)

Ich denke, dass man bei ~5cm auf alle FÃ¤lle von einer GefÃ¤hrdung sprechen kann, denn nur der kleinste Schlenker oder selbst ein Sturz durch den Windschatten wÃ¼rden genÃ¼gen, um die konkrete Gefahr in diesem Fall eintreten zu lassen. (Hatten selbst bei uns erst einen Ãbungsfall, wo ein Radfahrer durch den Windschatten zu Sturz kam...)

Vorsatz: Ist grob gesagt das Wissen und Wollen der Tatbestandsverwirklichung bei Begehung der Tat.
Hier mÃ¼sste man schauen: Bewusste FahrlÃ¤ssigkeit oder bedingter Vorsatz.

Wikiauszug: Bei der bewussten FahrlÃ¤ssigkeit kennt der TÃ¤ter zwar die Gefahr, er vertraut aber darauf, dass nichts passieren wird. Beim Eventualvorsatz nimmt der TÃ¤ter die Verwirklichung der Gefahr in Kauf. Anders gesagt: Bei bewusster FahrlÃ¤ssigkeit sagt sich der TÃ¤ter: âEs wird schon nichts passieren.â Bei Eventualvorsatz sagt er sich dagegen: âIch hoffe zwar, dass nichts passiert, falls aber doch, so geschieht es eben.â Die Abgrenzung ist schwierig. (Quelle)

Am besten bekommt man heraus, wie der Beschuldigte gehandelt hat, indem man mit ihm das persÃ¶nlich GesprÃ¤ch sucht. (Beschuldigtenvernehmung)
Da kann man sich schnell ein Bild machen, wie derjenige denkt, sich verhÃ¤lt, etc... .

Das ist alles ziemlich knapp geschrieben, aber ich denke, dass es einen kleinen Einblick gibt.
Und anzeigen wÃ¼rde ich solche Sachen immer. Vor allem auch wenn man das Nummernschild und Zeugen hat.


----------



## hinze (27. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, ob der Autofahrer durch das Nebeneinanderfahren tatsächlich behindert wurde, etwa bei Gegenverkehr, oder ob er sich nur behindert gefühlt hat.
Und selbst dann ist es fraglich, ob man überhaupt bei Gegenverkehr unter Beachtung der Abstandsregeln auf einer schmalen Landstraße hätte gefahrlos überholen können, selbst wenn die Radfahrer hintereinander gefahren wären.


----------



## VeloWoman (2. Februar 2013)

so Schätzle....wegen Mistwetter von morgen auf heute verschoben:

cyclo Cross Worlds live

ab 15Uhr ca.


----------



## cubation (2. Februar 2013)

Dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar. 

aber ich bin jetzt eh schon im Feierabend 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandtreter (11. Februar 2013)

da ich nicht weiß, wohin damit, und da bei ner IBC-tour draufgestossen: http://www.truppenmannschaftsbunker.de/objekte/objektefortsetzung/bernau/bu.html 

hobbys haben die leute.....;P

edit: ich mein natürlich die verrückten, die nachts bei minusgraden durch den wald radeln.


----------



## itw (12. Februar 2013)

@sandtreter: Sehr interessant. Luxaltera wollte mal ne Tour zur Koralle starten. Unseren ersten Versuch dorthin mussten wir aufgrund einer Wurzel und Blut ausm Knie abbrechen. Vllt. startet er mal einen Aufruf wenn die Blätter wieder grün sind.
VG


----------



## Altglienicker (12. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## grege (12. Februar 2013)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Mal kurz was anderes. Ich bin in den Tiefen des IBC auf eine Information gestoßen, die für den ein oder anderen Berliner ganz interessant sein könnte.
> 
> Kürzlich sind ja für uns Radel-Rambos von der Rennleitung die Teilnahmegebühren drastisch erhöht worden. Auszüge:
> 
> ...


 
Auch wenn ich das in anderen Ländern (wo die Nutzung des Standstreifens mit dem Fahrrad teilweise auch legal ist) schon häufig gemacht habe - hier würde ich mich das nicht trauen. Nicht wegen der drohenden 10 EUR, sondern wegen der Lynchjusitz, zu der einige der motorisierten Verkehrsteilnehmer neigen dürften, wenn man ihr Allerheiligstes dermaßen entweiht.


----------



## Altglienicker (12. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## grege (12. Februar 2013)

Flugplatzzufahrten sind so ein Klassiker - da kommt man oft nicht anders hin (oder weg) als über die Autobahn. Auf Mallorca bin ich daher regelmäßig mit dem Fahrrad Autobahn gefahren.

Für die Amis heißt Radwegebau übrigens, auf dem Standstreifen Fahrradpiktogramme anzubringen.


----------



## Will67 (12. Februar 2013)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Sind nicht EP und Will in Tel Aviv mit den Bikes vom Flugplatz direkt auf die Autobahn gefahren?



Weia, das Trauma mal wieder! 

Aber die Autobahn nach Tel Aviv ging ja noch. Die letzten Autobahnkilometer nach Jerusalem ohne Standstreifen waren die Interessanten ...


----------



## hinze (14. Februar 2013)

Heißer Tipp, wie man mit wenig Kompressorleistung schlauchlose Reifen montieren kann: http://youtu.be/N252RPAMPaI


----------



## Deleted 34331 (14. Februar 2013)

hinze schrieb:


> Heißer Tipp, wie man mit wenig Kompressorleistung schlauchlose Reifen montieren kann: http://youtu.be/N252RPAMPaI



 Hey, endlich eine Möglichkeit den Nobby Nics das Eiern abzugewöhnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (17. Februar 2013)

Apropos Autobahn: Sommer 2009 in Prag...


----------



## Eispickel (17. Februar 2013)

Zum Thema Autobahn möchte ich mal anmerken, dass ich die Autobahnartig ausgebaute E48 von Cheb nach Karlovy Vary als deutlich gefährlicher und unangenehmer empfunden habe als die Strecken in Israel.


----------



## sprotte (24. Februar 2013)

...    oh, oh   














... und lustig  







LG, sprotte.


----------



## Kharma (24. Februar 2013)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein... die Schluchtenfahrer lassen mich beim zusehen schon schwindlig werden


----------



## souldriver (25. Februar 2013)

Beim Runbike könnte ich vermutlich irgendwann dem Hinsetzimpuls nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Horsedriver (25. Februar 2013)

..bei der Schlucht wäre ich mir nicht mal so sicher, ob ich diesen Pfad überhaupt zu Fuß gehen würde...

.."Beim Runbike könnte ich vermutlich irgendwann dem Hinsetzimpuls nicht widerstehen"...dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu..

Horsedriver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (25. Februar 2013)

Horsedriver schrieb:


> ..bei der Schlucht wäre ich mir nicht mal so sicher, ob ich diesen Pfad überhaupt zu Fuß gehen würde...
> 
> Horsedriver



Laufen würde ich dort schon. Biken aber im Leben nicht. Weiß übrigens jemand wo das ist?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## sprotte (25. Februar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Weiß übrigens jemand wo das ist?



... dachte erst, es wäre in den Dolomiten. Habe aber keine Bestätigung dafür gefunden.

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Kharma (25. Februar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... Weiß übrigens jemand wo das ist?
> ...



Gemäß YouTube-Kommentar:

"Das sind die Ötschergräben bei Mariazell in den Ostalpen in Österreich"


----------



## sprotte (25. Februar 2013)

Kharma schrieb:


> Gemäß YouTube-Kommentar:
> 
> "Das sind die Ötschergräben bei Mariazell in den Ostalpen in Österreich"



...  wie hast du das gefunden ???


----------



## Kharma (25. Februar 2013)

Na, die Kommentare durchgelesen? 

Also, ein bisschen weiter als die Anzeige von sich aus hergibt... Oder ver*****st Du mich gerade?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hab ich jetzt gewonnen bei "Wo bin ich?" 

(Erste Intension war zu schreiben: Ich war der zweite Fahrer   Glaubt mir aber eh keiner)


----------



## sprotte (25. Februar 2013)

Kharma schrieb:


> Oder ver*****st Du mich gerade?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... nein, nein, ich habe keine Kommentare gesehen, war auch auf dem Portal von yellow. Muss ich noch mal suchen.


----------



## sprotte (25. Februar 2013)

... ok, jetzt hab'ich's.   Mensch war ich blind.


----------



## Kharma (25. Februar 2013)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... ok, jetzt hab'ich's.   Mensch war ich blind.



Neee, du warst beeindruckt


----------



## sprotte (25. Februar 2013)

Kharma schrieb:


> Neee, du warst beeindruckt




... na das war oder bin ich sowieso.

Was man aber auch alles so Interessantes auf youtube findet, wenn man mal Zeit hat.     






LG, sprotte.


----------



## Kharma (26. Februar 2013)

Alles klar.. der Trend (unerkannt von den Bike-Bravos) geht eindeutig zum One-Wheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (26. Februar 2013)

Sollte Euch jemand dazu bewegen wollen den Film "Zwei an einem Tag" sehen zu wollen, macht es nicht. Ist nicht gut für Radfahrer.


----------



## Kharma (26. Februar 2013)

weil?


----------



## VeloWoman (28. Februar 2013)

Kharma schrieb:


> weil?


 Gute Frage


----------



## Kharma (28. Februar 2013)

Kennst du die Antwort?


----------



## Will67 (28. Februar 2013)

Angespielt wird auf einen tragischen Todesfall im urbanen Dschungel.

So wie "Bambi" nix für Kinder mit Haustieren ist.


----------



## Kharma (28. Februar 2013)

Ahhh.... okay...

(Verdammt, jetzt will ich ihn sehen  )


----------



## sprotte (3. März 2013)

... noch sooon verrücktes Ding von "One wheeler"     







LG, sprotte.


----------



## Laschpuffer (3. März 2013)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ahhh.... okay...
> 
> (Verdammt, jetzt will ich ihn sehen  )



Oh, den willst Du auch wegen dem Rest nicht sehen (eher für Frauen...)


----------



## Kharma (3. März 2013)

*lach*... Mr. Vorurteil 


 @_sprotte_
... hat YouTube für sich entdeckt  
Bleib aber nicht beim Harlem Shake hängen.
 (btw. krasser Sturz am Ende)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (3. März 2013)

Kharma schrieb:


> @_sprotte_
> ... hat YouTube für sich entdeckt



... nee, nee, hatte nur mal etwas Zeit dafür. 



Kharma schrieb:


> Bleib aber nicht beim Harlem Shake hängen.



... warum sollte ich ???   Ist uninteressant für mich. 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## cubation (4. März 2013)

hach, ... dieser Moment, wenn du auf den Tacho schaust und von der polierten Ahead-Kappe geblendet wirst. 

Ein schöner Frühlingsvormittag wars, die Woche schein viele Radkilometer bringen. 

Aber morgens sollte man sich warm anziehen. Bei knapp -4 °c gestartet und bei 8°c am Laden angekommen...


----------



## vase2k (7. März 2013)

mögen den einzellern, die das zu verantworten haben, die hände abfallen.


----------



## axl65 (7. März 2013)

vase2k schrieb:


> mögen den einzellern, die das zu verantworten haben, die hände abfallen.




Und dabei gilt der Volvo Kombi immer als so sicheres Auto....!!!

Nein,Du hast natürlich recht,mögen den Leuten nicht nur die Hände 
abfallen,mögen sie selbst mal Opfer werden....egal für oder von was !!!

axl


----------



## cubation (7. März 2013)

Sie sollen beim Kacken vom Blitz getroffen werden! 

Sowas haben wir in letzter Zeit häufig bei Firmenwagen. Einbrüche Diebstähle und überhaupt Straftaten werden für mich gefühlt immer mehr. Da können noch so viele Statistiken was gegensetzliches behaupten. 

Bald bleibt einem ja nichts mehr weiter übrig als Selbstjustiz. 

 

bleibt es wenigstens nur bei der defekten Scheibe? 


Thomas


----------



## Focus Cypress (7. März 2013)

Oha, das sieht gar nicht gut aus. Wurde denn auch was entwendet?

Aber sei froh, dass es nur die Scheibe ist.
Bei mir war eines morgens mal die komplette Parklücke leer.

Trotzdem schade um den Elch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patensen (7. März 2013)

Sowas ist echt ärgerlich und den Tätern gehört eine gepaddelt  



cubation schrieb:


> bleibt es wenigstens nur bei der defekten Scheibe?



Hoffentlich nicht. Sonst ist es meines Wissens "nur" Vandalismus und nicht von der TK gedeckt.


----------



## vase2k (7. März 2013)

Danke für die tröstenden Worte. Normalerweise steht der Elch in seinem Stall äähm in der Garage, nur wollten wir gestern abend nach dem Essen noch ins Kino. Aber irgendwie war die Couch zu gemütlich und ich hab den Wagen vor dem Haus stehen lassen 

Jedenfalls wurde das Radio und das Navi entwendet, beide Geräte sind jetzt zur Fahndung ausgeschrieben (auch wenn ich mir keine großen Hoffnungen mache, die Teile wieder zu sehen).

Die Scheibe ist mittlerweile danke einer Hauruck-Auktion in Frankfurt/Oder wieder drin, nochmal möchte ich die Strecke bei den Temperaturen nicht mit offenem Fenster fahren müssen 

Bzgl. der Versicherungsgeschichte .. für einen 17 Jahre alten Volvo hab ich natürlich  nur die Haftpflicht abgeschlossen, da meine Kontakte innerhalb der Volvo-Szene ganz gut sind, bin ich aus der ganzen Nummer abgesehen vom Schaden mit einem McMenü als Dankeschön für den Mechaniker und den Spritkosten rausgekommen. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## checkb (12. März 2013)

Gefunden bei Facebook:

http://mobil.derstandard.at/1362107...n-Mitteleuropa-gibt-es-keine-echte-Natur-mehr

checkb


----------



## Altglienicker (12. März 2013)

.


----------



## Kasebi (12. März 2013)

checkb schrieb:


> Gefunden bei Facebook:
> 
> http://mobil.derstandard.at/1362107...n-Mitteleuropa-gibt-es-keine-echte-Natur-mehr
> 
> checkb



Auch die Bücher von Peter Wohlleben sind unbedingt lesenswert. Mir hat besonders gut von ihm gefallen "Naturschutz ohne Natur" . Das müßte eigentlich zur Pflichtliteratur eines jeden "Umweltschützers" gehören. Aber die mögen Peter Wohlleben nicht besonders.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## HanzDampf (13. März 2013)

_Juchhuuuu.... "Wir" haben einen Papst"...​_


[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=577340_49114655760138lnq3k.jpg]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## cubation (14. März 2013)

Schätzchen, kontrollier regelmäßig deine Schaltröllchen! 





Ich habe neue bestellt, als mir ein Zahn fehlte. Die neuen wurden sofort eingesetzt. Nun säuberte ich gestern mal die alten und siehe da es war fast rund. Es hat also innerhalb 3 Tagen die restlichen Zähne verloren.  


Thomas


----------



## Laschpuffer (14. März 2013)

Leichtbau und die Folgen. Meine Shimano-Plasterollen halten dank dickem Altfettpanzer schon Jahre. Witterung egal.


----------



## cubation (14. März 2013)

...ach so viel Leichtbau war das gar nicht. Es war ja sogar die schwerere Variante der KCNC Röllchen. Zu mal Sie gefühlt länger gehalten haben als die original Sram Röllchen am X0 Schaltwerk. 


Thomas


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. März 2013)

Den einen Zahn hättste aber auch noch herunterfahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. März 2013)

So, Herr Sunday war heute Abend recht impulsiv und kriegt deswegen eine Anzeige wegen Beleidigung und Nötigung von der Polizei - Stinkefinger und das Anhalten auf der Strasse sind die Gründe dafür - ich bin recht streitbar, das geb ich zu, ein militanter Radler bin ich nicht, aber wenn einem ein Auto fast aufs Hinterrad fährt, vollbremst, hupt, geht schon das ein oder andere Mal eine Hand hoch, wenn das ein 2. Mal passiert, kurz danach, bleib ich stehen, um nach dem Grund zu fragen - es stellte sich heraus, das es ein Streifenwagen war, der zu einem Einsatz fuhr.
Ich sags mal so, hätte er Blaulicht und Sirene angehabt, wäre ich ohne zu Murren freiwillig ran gefahren, aber diese penetrante Art wie oben beschrieben, geht mir auf den Sack (und ehe jetzt irgendwer sagt, ich hätte es provoziert - NEIN, das hab ich nicht - sie waren nur nicht schnell genug vor einer Einengung an mir vorbeigekommen und ich war wegen Gegenwind nur langsam unterwegs). Sie sagten mir, das sie mich nicht gesehen hätten und deswegen die Vollbremsungen machen mussten - aha, auf einer vollbeleuchteten Strasse, meine Sachen, die an verschiedensten Stellen Reflektoren hatten und das Rücklicht am Rucksack waren ihnen zu wenig... ich weiß, das die Chancen nicht gut stehen, aber was bitte schön war das für eine Schei55aktion von denen???
Und dann dieser Auftritt von denen: "Wir haben immer recht - Sie haben kein Licht am Rad, sie dürfen nicht auf der Strasse fahren..." Ich fahre nie ohne Licht im dunkeln!


----------



## Altglienicker (18. März 2013)

.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. März 2013)

Ich will heute nochmal zu einem Gespräch hinfahren, mache mir aber wenig Hoffnung auf Einsicht bei den Beamten, Fotos werden an der Stelle sicher auch noch gemacht, damit man sieht, das die Herren eine Brille brauchen oder schlichtweg nicht Diensttauglich sind... Stress, den man nicht haben muss und will :/


----------



## Kharma (18. März 2013)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> So, Herr Sunday war heute Abend recht impulsiv und kriegt deswegen eine Anzeige wegen Beleidigung und Nötigung von der Polizei - Stinkefinger und das Anhalten auf der Strasse sind die Gründe dafür - ich bin recht streitbar, das geb ich zu, ein militanter Radler bin ich nicht, aber wenn einem ein Auto fast aufs Hinterrad fährt, vollbremst, hupt, geht schon das ein oder andere Mal eine Hand hoch, wenn das ein 2. Mal passiert, kurz danach, bleib ich stehen, um nach dem Grund zu fragen - es stellte sich heraus, das es ein Streifenwagen war, der zu einem Einsatz fuhr.
> Ich sags mal so, hätte er Blaulicht und Sirene angehabt, wäre ich ohne zu Murren freiwillig ran gefahren, aber diese penetrante Art wie oben beschrieben, geht mir auf den Sack (und ehe jetzt irgendwer sagt, ich hätte es provoziert - NEIN, das hab ich nicht - sie waren nur nicht schnell genug vor einer Einengung an mir vorbeigekommen und ich war wegen Gegenwind nur langsam unterwegs). Sie sagten mir, das sie mich nicht gesehen hätten und deswegen die Vollbremsungen machen mussten - aha, auf einer vollbeleuchteten Strasse, meine Sachen, die an verschiedensten Stellen Reflektoren hatten und das Rücklicht am Rucksack waren ihnen zu wenig... ich weiß, das die Chancen nicht gut stehen, aber was bitte schön war das für eine Schei55aktion von denen???
> Und dann dieser Auftritt von denen: "Wir haben immer recht - Sie haben kein Licht am Rad, sie dürfen nicht auf der Strasse fahren..." Ich fahre nie ohne Licht im dunkeln!


 
Wie immer gibt es zwei Seiten einer Medaillie...

NEIN, ich war nicht vor Ort und habe nur deine Erzählung, habe aber trotzdem ein paar Anmerkungen (um auch andere Sichtweisen anzuregen):

Stinkefinger: Ist, unter welchen Bedingungen auch immer,  halt eine Beleidigung. Ist also, egal wann, immer falsch und deshalb denk ich ihn mir halt anderen gegenüber lieber!

Blaulicht/Sirene: Es gibt Einsätze, wie z.B. Banküberfälle, bei denen sich die Polizei NICHT vorher anmelden möchte und deshalb "unauffällig" in oder an den Einsatzbereich fährt.

Schutzweste und andere Leucht-Mittel, um besser im Verkehr gesehen zu werden bleiben leider keine Garantie dafür, in unserem vollen Strassenverkehr gesehen zu werden. Und wenn die Herren von der Rennleitung im Stress zum Einsatz fahren, erschwert das die Umsicht sicherlich.

Ich will jetzt niemanden in Schutz nehmen, halt nur auch eine andere Sichtweise aufzeigen. Ein Gespräch ist immer gut, auch wenn am Ende nichts bei rumkommt. Und ich drück die daumen für einen friedvollen Ausgang

Ich habe im übrigen mal gehört, das Polizisten wohl auch nur Menschen sein sollen


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. März 2013)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wie immer gibt es zwei Seiten einer Medaillie...



Das ist wohl wahr, deshalb der Gesprächsversuch...


----------



## Kharma (18. März 2013)

Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## karsten reincke (18. März 2013)

wo war das denn?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. März 2013)

1,2km vor meinem Haus und nicht in B, sondern in BRB (Petershagen). Ich sehe das heute etwas entspannter, als gestern Abend und hoffe auf die Vernunft der beiden Beamten - wir sind alle nur Menschen - aber auf eine Aktion erfolgt eine Reaktion und die war auf meiner Seite, wie auf deren in keinem Verhältnis - es bestand übrigens die Möglichkeit mich auf der anderen Seite der verengenden Verkehrsinsel zu überholen - stattdessen suchten sie von vorn herein die Konfrontation und ich hab mich provozieren lassen.


----------



## twobeers (18. März 2013)

Wenn sie Zeit hatten anzuhalten, zu diskutieren, Daten aufzunehmen, dann waren sie nicht unterwegs zu einem Einsatz. Und sie haben immer Recht, wie ich aus meinen Verfahren gelernt habe...

Twobeers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (18. März 2013)

twobeers schrieb:


> Wenn sie Zeit hatten anzuhalten, zu diskutieren, Daten aufzunehmen, dann waren sie nicht unterwegs zu einem Einsatz. ...
> 
> Twobeers


 
Heijeijei... Das ist das Problem heutzutage. Wir lesen etwas und sehen es als gegeben an, in Stein gemeißelt.

Einsätze können auch abgeblasen werden, vielleicht waren inzwischen genug andere dann vor Ort, vielleicht sahen sie den Vorfall mit sundaydrive+r als ernster an... vielleicht hast du auch recht...
vielleicht.
Keiner von uns saß im Auto und außer Sundaydrive+r war auch keiner vor Ort, sodaß solche Pauschalurteile immer äußerst gewagt sind, EGAL welche Erfahrungen du schon mit der Bullerei gesammelt hast.

Und NEIN, sie haben natürlich NICHT immer recht!

Für eine gerechtere Welt...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. März 2013)

Recht haben und bekommen sind 2 verschiedene Dinge - sie sind und wollten dringend zu einem Einbruchdiebstahl - es waren auch noch Kollegen unterwegs, die uns übrigens auf der anderen Seite der Insel überholt hatten - eilig hatten sie es nicht (zumindest, als die Diskussion mit mir statt fand)... ich berichte, wenn ich wieder vom Gespräch zurück bin.


----------



## Nill (18. März 2013)

Kharma schrieb:


> Heijeijei... Das ist das Problem heutzutage. Wir lesen etwas und sehen es als gegeben an, in Stein gemeißelt.
> ...[...]...



Was haben wir denn noch für Probleme ?, also heutzutage 

Brauchst dich nicht rechtfertigen  und lass dich nicht ärgern   

  @sundaydrive+r : viel Glück, gute Idee mit dem Gespräch. 

*
BTW: Schätzchen, was soll das eigentlich mit dem Schnee werden ??*


----------



## Kharma (18. März 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Was haben wir denn noch für Probleme ?, also heutzutage
> 
> Brauchst dich nicht rechtfertigen  und lass dich nicht ärgern



Den ersten Satz versteh ich nicht und das Zweite mach ich nicht


----------



## Nill (18. März 2013)

Kharma schrieb:


> Den ersten Satz versteh ich nicht und das Zweite mach ich nicht



hast ja recht


----------



## rahu (18. März 2013)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> 1,2km vor meinem Haus und nicht in B, sondern in BRB (Petershagen). Ich sehe das heute etwas entspannter, als gestern Abend und hoffe auf die Vernunft der beiden Beamten - wir sind alle nur Menschen - aber auf eine Aktion erfolgt eine Reaktion und die war auf meiner Seite, wie auf deren in keinem Verhältnis - es bestand übrigens die Möglichkeit mich auf der anderen Seite der verengenden Verkehrsinsel zu überholen - stattdessen suchten sie von vorn herein die Konfrontation und ich hab mich provozieren lassen.



... sei froh, dass du nicht in bayern unterwegs warst. da konstriueren die jungs mal gerne widerstand gegen beamte 

du allein - gegen zwei "Beamte", sieht wohl schlecht aus für Dich. Ich habe für die Pozilei nichts übrig, daher möglichst keinen Kontakt. Wenn ja, nichts zur Sache sagen und ab zum Anwalt.

acht cola ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (18. März 2013)

rahu schrieb:


> ... sei froh, dass du nicht in bayern unterwegs warst. da konstriueren die jungs mal gerne widerstand gegen beamte
> 
> du allein - gegen zwei "Beamte", sieht wohl schlecht aus für Dich. Ich habe für die Pozilei nichts übrig, daher möglichst keinen Kontakt. Wenn ja, nichts zur Sache sagen und ab zum Anwalt.
> 
> acht cola ...









Also, deiner Argumentation folgend sind Verallgemeinerungen wie ACAB richtig?
Cool, dann stinken auch alle Franzosen nach Knoblauch, sind alle Deutschen Nazis, Juden dafür nur auf Geld aus, Wessis alle verklemmt und Menschen sowieso das letzte.

Gratuliere, muß schön sein in so einer einfachen Welt zu leben!

Ich verkriech mich wieder in einen Thread mit Hirn...


----------



## Nill (18. März 2013)

jetzt hast dich ja doch ärgern lassen 

*Ach, Schätzchen, der Schnee hat auch was gutes = meine refurbish Projekt konnte starten !! *
*
Das wird dich coolste Kisten in TOWN !!* 

Bericht folg nach Fertigstellung = finanzielle Mittel max. 50 Euro. Mal schauen was man daraus machen kann.


----------



## rahu (18. März 2013)

Kharma schrieb:


> Also, deiner Argumentation folgend sind Verallgemeinerungen wie ACAB richtig?
> Cool, dann stinken auch alle Franzosen nach Knoblauch, sind alle Deutschen Nazis, Juden dafür nur auf Geld aus, Wessis alle verklemmt und Menschen sowieso das letzte.
> 
> Gratuliere, muß schön sein in so einer einfachen Welt zu leben!
> ...



... klasse Argumentation, Hut ab. Du kennst mich nicht, maßt Dir aber an meine Meinung aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen und faselst was von Hirn .

beste Grüße


----------



## Chickadee (18. März 2013)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> ich berichte, wenn ich wieder vom Gespräch zurück bin.


und wie ist das gespräch gelaufen?es war doch heute?


----------



## Eispickel (18. März 2013)

Der Nachtisch hat alles rausgerissen...

PS: die Krone ist inzwischen auch wieder hübsch weiß angezuckert


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. März 2013)

Ich hatte es fast vermute, dazu kenne ich die Dienstpläne eines Polizisten noch zu gut, 2 Nachtschichten hintereinander gibt's  nicht  Sie waren nicht da - hatte dafür ein gutes Gespräch mit 2 Kollegen der Beiden, welches ein bissel Good Cop - Bad Cop mäßig war 

Ich solle den Dienstgruppenleiter in SRB anrufen, der mir vielleicht sagt, ob eine Anzeige gegen mich vorliegt, am besten war der Kommentar, das ich nur nichts sagen solle zum Fall, sonst müßten sie was schreiben  Hatte ich auch nicht vor - ich wollte nur ein klärendes Gespräch mit den Beiden von gestern, ob mit oder ohne Anzeige - wenn der Fall eintreten sollte, werde ich sicherlich Tatsachen gegen Behauptungen sprechen lassen - aber wie einige hier schon sagen und ich war auch schon einmal gegen einen PK vor Gericht vorgegangen - die Leute können sagen, was sie wollen - sie bekommen immer Recht  Dabei wird in solchen Fällen immer der Grundsatz "Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten." einmal mehr NICHT beachtet... ich halte Euch dennoch auf dem Laufenden *seufz*


----------



## Chickadee (19. März 2013)

Dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Glück mit dem hoffentlich noch zustande kommenden Gespräch.

Es wäre ja schön,wenn die Herren in grün (oder blau) ihre Fehlhandlung eingestehen würden,es zu keiner Anzeige kommt und beide Parteien sich ordentlich entschuldigen für die jeweilige Aktion.Das wäre zumindest die friedlichste Lösung...die Umarmungen und Blumen kann man ja weglassen ;-)


----------



## Kharma (19. März 2013)

rahu schrieb:


> ... klasse Argumentation, Hut ab. Du kennst mich nicht...


 
Nichts anderes hast Du ja gemacht. Ich nehme mal an, dass DU Sundaydrive+s nicht kennst, die Polizisten nicht kennst und nicht dabei warst, hast aber sofort ein Urteil parat.



rahu schrieb:


> ...
> ...maßt Dir aber an meine Meinung aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen und faselst was von Hirn .
> beste Grüße


 
Bitte aufmerksam lesen. Ich habe dich gefragt, ob Verallgemeinerungen wie dieses dämliche ACAB in deinen Augen richtig sind.
Denn, wenn dem so ist, müßte ja folgerichtig meine abstruse Auflistung von Pauschalisierungen auch in dein Bild passen.
Tut es das nicht, würde mich interessieren, nach welchem Schema die eine Gruppe über einen Kamm geschert werden darf, und andere nicht.


Und an dich und Sundaydrive+r...
Polizisten wurden auch schon verurteilt, auch wenn es vielleicht schwerer erscheint. Sie sind NICHT unantastbar!
Und das ist auch gut so


----------



## timtim (19. März 2013)

He du nervst , krieg dich mal wieder ein...


----------



## Kharma (19. März 2013)

Moi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobeers (19. März 2013)

"Verpiss dich!"
"Wie bitte?"
"Hau ab *********!"
"Darf ich mal bitte Ihren Dienstausweis sehen?"

Und, wer von beiden ist wegen Beleidigung belangt worden?

Twobeers


----------



## Kharma (19. März 2013)

Ich gebe dir ja vollkommen recht, das auch von der anderen Seite viel mist geschieht und es IST bitter, dass eine Person die mit Machtbefugnissen ausgestattet ist, diese auch ausnutzt.
Ich gebe dir recht, dass es schwer und frustrierend sein kann oder sogar ist, dagegen anzugehen.

Ich (persönlich) mag nur keine Pauschalurteile einer Berufs-/Glaubens-Geschlechts oder wie auch geartete Gruppe.
Es GIBT nette, aufrichtige und faire Polizisten... und es gibt Ärsche.
Wie hier im Forum, an der Kasse des Supermarktes und überall.
Das ist eben der Vor- UND Nachteil, dass es alles Menschen sind.

Ich werd dich nicht bekehren, schon klar... aber vielleicht ein wenig den Tunnelblick erweitern?
Aber lassen wir es dabei beruhen, sonst ist der arme Tim² noch genervter


Peace


----------



## twobeers (19. März 2013)

Am Freitag der Woche der Aufmerksamkeit auf Radfahrer und Rechtsabbieger biegt ein Einsatzfahrzeug in die Reviereinfahrt ein, kommt auf dem benutzungspflichtigen Radweg zum Stehen und der Radfahrer schlägt nach Vollbremsung ein. Schuldfrage ist für alle klar, ein weiteres Einsatzfahrzeug von einem anderen Abschnitt kommt, um den Unfall aufzunehmen. 
"Ist ihnen was passiert?"
"Das wird der Arzt feststellen:"
"Was ist mit dem Rad?"
"Das wird der Gutachter feststellen."

Auskunft der Finanzbehörde zum Begleichen des entstandenen Schadens: "Nach Aussage des Unfallverursachers ist der Aufprall nicht so schlimm gewesen. Ein Schaden kann also nicht entstanden sein."

Ja, dann muß das wohl so gewesen sein. 

Twobeers


----------



## sundaydrive+r (19. März 2013)

@Kharma, der Rahu kennt mich  und Twobeers, diese ganzen kleinen Erfahrungen hab ich nicht nur als Radfahrer machen müssen. Allerdings muss ich auch eine Lanze für Kharma brechen - wir können sie nicht über einen Kamm scheren - ich hab auch schon positives erlebt. Ich versuche mein Glück heute nochmal beim Dienstgruppenleiter - wenn gegen mich eine Anzeige läuft, dann bin ich so oder so gezwungen auch gegen die Beamten vorzugehen... Ich werde mir dann wohl Geld beiseite packen müssen :/


----------



## Kharma (19. März 2013)

Du oder auch andere haben garantiert 'ne Menge schlechter Beispiele parat (ich im übrigen auch).
Aber was beweist das? Das kann ich überall anwenden...


----------



## nullstein (19. März 2013)

Ganz schwacher Bildjournalismus...
twobeers haut hier dermaßen eindimensional in die Kerbe.Mag man kaum glauben.Was kommt als Nächstes?Das berühmte Knie,welches die Stiefelspitze des Beamte zerstörte?
Kehrt den Dreck vor der eigenen Tür und dann kann man mal weiter schauen.Aber vermutlich haben hier nur ganz ganz wenige Dreck vor der Tür.


----------



## twobeers (19. März 2013)

Durch meine Beiträge sollte der Seelenfahrer nur auf eventuelle Kosten aufmerksam gemacht werden. Und ein Mitschnitt von Ton und Bild im Straßenverkehr kann bei der Beweisführung helfen.

Twobeers

P.S.: es handelt sich bei den geschilderten Begebenheiten übrigens nicht um Auszüge aus Zeitungen, sondern um meinen eigenen Dreck.


----------



## Kharma (19. März 2013)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> ...wenn gegen mich eine Anzeige läuft, dann bin ich so oder so gezwungen auch gegen die Beamten vorzugehen... Ich werde mir dann wohl Geld beiseite packen müssen :/


 
Auf das es gar nicht erst soweit kommt


----------



## Pittus (21. März 2013)

Das  hier könnte ein Renner werden, oder ?

Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richard.a (21. März 2013)

Pittus schrieb:


> Das  hier könnte ein Renner werden, oder ?
> 
> Pitt




mit nem entsprechenden TORX auf jeden Fall....


----------



## Pittus (21. März 2013)

Sowie es aussieht ist es Torx mit Dorn und das ist schon eher selten. Da noch ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber rein und du hast selbst Probleme bei der demontage.

Pitt


----------



## Laschpuffer (21. März 2013)

Schätzelein, jetzt ist mal gut ne?!

Ich meine Schnee hätten wir Weihnachten gebraucht, aber jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## cubation (21. März 2013)

mh Fahrrad kurz hingelegt und einmal ordentlich draufgelatscht... 

Wenn man das ganze als Shimano DI Akku tarnt wärs vielleicht schon anders, aber am MTB passt das nicht. 

Heute Vormittag fuhr an uns ein LKW vorbei mit Werbung für ein Ortungssystem für PKW/LKW. Wahre Profis können solche Sender doch rucksack entdecken und "abschalten". Am Rad wäre das nicht anders. 

Den kleinen Dieb von nebenan bekommt man sicher, aber wer Räder klaut die hier von den Leuten im Forum gefahren werden, "arbeitet" auf einer anderen Ebene. 


Thomas


----------



## Will67 (21. März 2013)

Das muss natürlich auch mittels Geofencing, wie teilweise bei Autovermietungen oder hochwertigen Fahrzeugen, funktionieren. Nur wird halt nicht die Zündung unterbrochen sondern das Tretlager gelockt. Oder was weiß ich, ich muss das nicht zu Ende denken.

Ich würde meine Fahrräder für Marienfelde (einfach so, weil ich es kann) und Mario Barth-Auftritte sperren.


----------



## Kharma (21. März 2013)

Will67 schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Fahrräder...und Mario Barth-Auftritte sperren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will67 (23. März 2013)

... einfach mal diese bemerkenswerte Aktion hervorgeholt, Schätzchen! Weil wir in diesen schweren Zeiten schließlich alle Norweger sind!


----------



## HanzDampf (27. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QyTyjQbvylg#!


----------



## cubation (27. März 2013)

@HanzDampf mir noch nicht bekannt. Danke.  



Und passend dazu... 









Thomas


----------



## HanzDampf (27. März 2013)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgCqz3l33kU"]Mother****ing Bike [H[/nomedia]






cubation schrieb:


> @HanzDampf mir noch nicht bekannt. Danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rahu (27. März 2013)

beide sehr geil!


----------



## Deleted 34331 (31. März 2013)

Schätzchen! Mach was! 

Weg mit dem weissem Gelumpe und Eis. Kälte OK; Schlamm OK; Staub OK - alles OK - aber das....

Q1

2007 - 1151 km
2008 -  656 km
2009 -  924 km
2010 - 1115 km
2011 - 1355 km
2012 -  911 km

und 

2013 - 603 

Dein EJ


----------



## luxaltera (31. März 2013)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QyTyjQbvylg#!



8" in my rear, no homo...

fantastisch!


----------



## checkb (1. April 2013)

XC Eber Jäger schrieb:


> Schätzchen! Mach was!
> 
> Weg mit dem weissem Gelumpe und Eis. Kälte OK; Schlamm OK; Staub OK - alles OK - aber das....
> 
> ...



603 Kilometer bei dem Schei55wetter ist doch geil. Meinen Respekt haste. 

Meine Bilanz: 0 Kilometer auf dem Rad. 

checkb


----------



## Kasebi (1. April 2013)

XC Eber Jäger schrieb:


> Schätzchen! Mach was!
> 
> Weg mit dem weissem Gelumpe und Eis. Kälte OK; Schlamm OK; Staub OK - alles OK - aber das....
> 
> ...



So viel? Man(n) da biste ja schon fast Übertrainiert. 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## cubation (4. April 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/63110277"]Nino und Florian an der Cape Epic 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]

...so viel zum Thema Radprofi sein, ist kein einfaches Leben. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (5. April 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...so viel zum Thema Radprofi sein, ist kein einfaches Leben.
> 
> ...



yeah, ab 5:53, hab ich in ähnlicher Form mir ner Kettensäge gesehen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. April 2013)

Schätzchen, trockne doch mal bitte deinen Schnee oder lass ihn schmelzen...
Das war ja heute fast nicht auszuhalten. Man ist nur umhergeschlingert und nach 5 Minuten war das Rad voll von der Pampe...

Ach ja, und statte deine Radläden mal mit Bremsbelägen für Hope aus...


----------



## cubation (5. April 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> yeah, ab 5:53, hab ich in ähnlicher Form mir ner Kettensäge gesehen.



die ist ja ausreichend stabil, aber die Jungs machen das mit den teuren DT Swiss Speichen  ... aber gut sie sitzen an der Quelle. Mit der alten Stadtschlampe könnte man das mal während der Fahrt erproben. 


Thomas


----------



## cubation (9. April 2013)

mal wieder ein netter Fehlschuß von der UCI : 

http://acrossthecountry.net/verbotene-rennen-uci-brief-sorgt-fur-aufruhr/?fb_source=pubv1 


Den Blog kann ich nur empfehlen wenn es um News aus der Bikeszene ( Maraton CC ) geht. 


Thomas


----------



## Nill (9. April 2013)

^^ alles klar ich bin raus !!
Na zum Glück hab ich mir das mit der Lizenz verkniffen 

Ciao ciao


----------



## mete (9. April 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> mal wieder ein netter Fehlschuß von der UCI :



Naja, das Ganze hat schon einen tieferen Sinn und in dem Schrub steht ja auch zu Recht, dass es diese Regel nicht erst seit gestern gibt. Das hat nicht nur monetäre Gründe. Als Lizenzler unterwirft man sich nun einmal den Verbandsredularien und, wichtiger noch, dem WADA-Code, da kann ich nicht einfach erwarten bei jedem (teilweise wichtigen) Rennen starten zu dürfen, wo beides nicht gilt....


----------



## cubation (9. April 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, das Ganze hat schon einen tieferen Sinn und in dem Schrub steht ja auch zu Recht, dass es diese Regel nicht erst seit gestern gibt. Das hat nicht nur monetäre Gründe. Als Lizenzler unterwirft man sich nun einmal den Verbandsredularien und, wichtiger noch, dem WADA-Code, da kann ich nicht einfach erwarten bei jedem (teilweise wichtigen) Rennen starten zu dürfen, wo beides nicht gilt....



Schon richtig, ich kenne diese Regel auch noch aus meiner aktiven Zeit. Wobei ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nie in Versuchung gebracht wurde ein nicht Lizenzrennen zu fahren. Vielleicht gab es sowas auch auf der Straße gar nicht... 

Was auch der Autor schon schrieb, es war auch der UCI bekannt dass diese Gutmütigkeit schon jahrelang ausgenutzt wurde. Da kann man dann doch nicht anfangen die Regel so kurzfristig mit Strafen zu ahnden. 

Irgendwo muss ja der Strich gezogen werden, aber das pisst vielen Leuten ganz schön ans Bein. Und es geht da ja nicht bloß um eine Rennteilnahme, sondern um viel Geld. 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das ganze auslaufen wird... 



Thomas


----------



## Focus Cypress (14. April 2013)

Schätzelein,

wie lange haben wir auf solche Temperaturen gewartet
Hat sich gleich mal ne leichte Profikante abgezeichnet

Und morgen wirds noch besser.


----------



## Deleted22090 (23. April 2013)

"Naturschützer kritisieren "rabiaten Straßenbau im Wald"

Der Naturschutzbund NABU hat das Land Brandenburg dazu aufgerufen, Waldwege nicht stärker auszubauen. Dies beschere den Wäldern mehr Verkehr und gefährde ganze Populationen von Tieren und störe Wanderer.

Das brandenburgische Landwirtschaftsministerium wies die Kritik gegenüber rbb online zurück. Der geplante Ausbau der Waldwege entspreche den Richtlinien in der EU und sei ökonomisch sinnvoll.

Nach Angaben des NABU sollen in Brandenburg Waldwege massiv ausgebaut werden. Den Angaben zufolge hat sich der Landesforstbetrieb zum Ziel gesetzt, Hauptwege ganzjährig und bei jeder Witterung befahrbar zu machen. " 
http://www.rbb-online.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft/2013_04/streit_um_ausbau_von.html
Wenn es ökonomisch sinnvoll ist, muss das wohl sein - oder?  	

Gruß Hatti 

PS: interessant das laut NABU nur Wanderer gestört werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (23. April 2013)

.


----------



## checkb (23. April 2013)

Der Ausbau wird wirklich Zeit.  

Was ich letzten Winter an festgefahrenen polnischen LKW's gesehen habe machte mich schon nachdenklich. Teilweise ist es unmöglich mit einem G Model durch den Wald zu kommen. 

Hoffentlich werden die neuen Wege nicht nur geschottert sondern auch asphaltiert. Für mich als Stockschwucke und Asphaltliebhaber neue Möglichkeiten. 

Bin gespannt wann es richtig losgeht.

checkb


----------



## souldriver (24. April 2013)

checkb schrieb:


> Was ich letzten Winter an festgefahrenen polnischen LKW's gesehen habe machte mich schon nachdenklich.



Sammeln die jetzt bei uns schon Kleinholz und Pilze? Und das auch noch im Winter?
Bisher dachte ich, sie beschränken sich auf die Bergung von für Schrottverwerter rausgestellten Altheizkörpern.


----------



## Altglienicker (24. April 2013)

.


----------



## checkb (24. April 2013)

@Altglienicker

Asphalt ist besser. ( Bitumendecke )

Bei der oben dargestellten Schotterdecke haben die SUV's der Forst und Jäger inzwischen immer mehr Probleme. Der Untergrund ist zu weich und die Fahrspur sackt links und rechts durch und in der Mitte bildet sich eine fette rausstehende Kante. Ehemals mit Kfz gut befahrbare Wege sind inzwischen ne echte Zumutung bzw. Herausforderung für Mensch und Material. Die Harvester und Holztrucks haben inziwischen Canadisches Niveau und sind damit leider zu schwer für unseren Untergrund geworden.

Der Brandenburger Sand ist echt tückisch.

checkb


----------



## cubation (24. April 2013)

checkb schrieb:


> @Altglienicker
> 
> Asphalt ist besser. ( Bitumendecke )
> 
> ...




Dann sollen sie doch einfach fern bleiben, der Wald lebt auch ohne sie. Und das sicher besser als es jetzt der Fall ist! *grml* 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (25. April 2013)

Wer hatte hier das Buch:

http://www.peter-wohlleben.de/buecher.html

mal angebracht? Ist in dem Zusammenhang wirklich lesenswert. Ich glaub ich pflanz erst einmal eine Buche.

Rinnjehauen


----------



## checkb (5. Mai 2013)

Falls hier noch jemand eine Herausforderung sucht. 

http://www.hexenstieg-ultralauf.de/rennverlauf-hexenstieg-ultra-2013/

checkb


----------



## Fabu82 (9. Mai 2013)

Herrentag...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aokhLhZqXBc


----------



## Altglienicker (13. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Anto (13. Mai 2013)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> ... kann er auch sowas machen: Extremradler durchquert Deutschland in 52 Stunden
> Mit über 60 Jahren! Und eigentlich ist er Läufer.



Olle Achim. Hier im Interview


----------



## basti242 (14. Mai 2013)

Das ist doch mal ein Vorbildopi für die vielen fetten Kinder heute...


----------



## Nill (6. Juni 2013)

@cubation: Das wäre doch was für dich 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWM4FJJ4HJ8"]Das kleinste Fahrrad der Welt - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Altglienicker (6. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## sprotte (7. Juni 2013)

...  unglaublich, wie der sich auf dem "bike" überhaupt im Straßenverkehr halten kann ohne umzukippen.  

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Laschpuffer (7. Juni 2013)

Da biste einmal mit dem motorisierten Zweirad in der Stadt unterwegs, sind natürlich irgendwelche wichtigen Leute in Berlin die zur selben Zeit mit Polizeieskorte von diversen Hotels zu Ihrer Konferenz gekarrt werden und x Kreuzungen sind temporär gesperrt.

Mit Hals

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (11. Juni 2013)

wer es noch nicht wusste, aber immer schon geahnt hat :

http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/er...es-beim-volksradrennen-velothon-a-905044.html


----------



## Holstenpils1 (11. Juni 2013)

"Postergroßes Tattoo von Eddy Merckx zwischen Nacken und Wade."
selten so geschmunzelt
ein echt guter Bericht über den Volkssport. ..;-)


----------



## cubation (11. Juni 2013)

made my day! Danke. 

So und wer sich jetzt nicht in der Typologie wieder gefunden hat und trotzdem mitgefahren ist, erkläre mir bitte wieso? 

Danke.  


Thomas


----------



## Nill (11. Juni 2013)

Sau geil  

Da ich selber auch schon mal als eine Mischung aus den Charakteren dabei war!  ich hab mich hier schlapp gelacht!!


----------



## checkb (11. Juni 2013)

Danke TimTim, wat für ne geile wahre Schei55e.


----------



## axl65 (11. Juni 2013)

axl


----------



## mete (11. Juni 2013)

Humor auf Niveau Stefan Raab scheint sich ja immer gut zu verkaufen. Wenn man sich über andere lustig macht und dabei selbst nur mittelmäßig im Feld herumeiert, sollte man auch mal temporär den Mut zur Selbstironie anklingen lassen. Vielleicht muss sich für diese Art von Lustigkeit aber einfach erst noch reifen. Auf jeden Fall passt der Typ ganz ausgezeichnet zu SPON...


----------



## timtim (11. Juni 2013)

Naja, ich hab jedenfalls bestens gelacht ,aber ich hab auch nur zehn Klassen und RR fahren kann ich auch eher schlecht.....
Was man übrigens Achim Achilles in keinster Weise nachsagen kann ist fehlende Selbstironie ,weil davon lebt der scheinbar .Köstliche Geschichten die der so schreibt.....


----------



## mete (11. Juni 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab jedenfalls bestens gelacht ,aber ich hab auch nur zehn Klassen und RR fahren kann ich auch eher schlecht.....
> Was man übrigens Achim Achilles in keinster Weise nachsagen kann ist fehlende Selbstironie ,weil davon lebt der scheinbar .Köstliche Geschichten die der so schreibt.....



Das kann ja jeder sehen wie er will, ich find' den ungefähr so lustig, wie das Musikantenstadl oder Karneval in Köln und ich kann auch nicht gut Rennradfahren. Aber Selbstironie erkenne ich und davon ist in dem Text jarnischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterrauf (11. Juni 2013)

Spitze ist auch die Story vom letzten Sommer, wie er mit seinem, ich glaube neunjährigen, Sohn per Rad nach Dänemark fährt.

ungefähr so:"... wir fahren jetzt sechs Stunden. Mein Sohn spricht das erste Mal. Es klingt nach Mama...."

Ich bin bekennender Achim Achilles Fan.


----------



## honkori (12. Juni 2013)

Diese Art Humor mag ich eigentlich, dort lese ich aber leider nur -> "alle anderen sind doof." 
Um es "richtig einzuordnen", braucht man wohl "Achilles" Vorkenntnisse.


----------



## Kharma (12. Juni 2013)

Leute, das ist doch ähnlich wie Wischmeyers(?) Tagebuch...
Es ist böse, zynisch und beabsichtigt überzogen.
Aber Übertreibungen veranschaulichen, wie wir alle wissen.

Ich staune, wie sehr das hier einige zu stören scheint. 
Fehlt da eventuell die Fähigkeit zur Selbstironie? 
Aber so verschieden ist halt der Mensch an sich.
Also ich jedenfalls bin theoretisch Greenhorn-Günther^^

Und Stefan Raab hat ja wohl eher einen plumpen hau-drauf-Humor. 
Das hier ist ja schon eine andere Ebene, meiner Meinung nach.
Peace


----------



## mete (12. Juni 2013)

Oh, ich wollte hier niemandem auf die Füße treten. Aber für mich ist das alles zu vorhersehbar und demnach...naja...beliebig austauschbar. Und diesen "Stil" den er in dem verlinkten Text anbringt, zieht er bei jeder Fremdsportart (Walker und andere Pseudosportler...) durch. Wäre mal interessant gewesen, in welcher der abgedroschenen Schubladen die er da aufmacht sich der feine Herr denn selbst sieht. Aber, wie es immer so ist, am Ende ist es eine Frage des Geschmacks .


----------



## honkori (12. Juni 2013)

Mittlerweile gehört es ja zum guten Ton jeder Zeitung, in ihrem Feuilleton (Rechtschreibung gegoogelt  ) so einen "Haudrauf" zu beschäftigen und *mir *fehlt eben sein eigner ironisches Bezug um den "Artikel aufzuwerten".


----------



## Boerge (12. Juni 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant gewesen, in welcher der abgedroschenen Schubladen die er da aufmacht sich der feine Herr sich denn selbst sieht.



Da solltest du mal sein Frau, die Mona fragen... - KLICK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (12. Juni 2013)

Boerge schrieb:


> Da solltest du mal sein Frau, die Mona fragen... - KLICK!



Boerge, die Frage bezog sich jetzt auf den Text zum Velothon. Dem hätte es gutgestanden, wenn sich der Autor selbst irgendwo eingeordnet hätte, oder es eben eine eigene Kategorie für ihn gäbe, "der arglose Achim", der immer alles richtig macht, oder so. Wäre auch nicht witziger, aber wirkte zumindest nicht mehr so überheblich .


----------



## Kharma (12. Juni 2013)

Mmh... *muss* man immer sich selber mit einbeziehen, wenn man etwas beobachtet bzw. eine Beobachtung mitteilt? Speziell in einem satirischen Beitrag?
Wie auch immer... ist halt viel subjektives bei: Im Schreiben und Deuten des Geschriebenen.
Und alle erreichen wird man halt auch nie.
Das klappt ja nicht mal beim Fahrrad fahren


----------



## mete (12. Juni 2013)

Kharma schrieb:


> Mmh... *muss* man immer sich selber mit einbeziehen, wenn man etwas beobachtet bzw. eine Beobachtung mitteilt? Speziell in einem satirischen Beitrag?



Muss man nicht. Aber Selbstreflektion ist halt eben doch die höhere Kunst, während Humor auf Kosten anderer immer schnell aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt ist. Aber wenn man jede Woche eine Spalte im Feuilleton füllen, oder schlimmer noch, fast jeden Tag eine einstündige Show aufziehen muss, dann fällt es einem verständlicherweise nicht immer leicht, einen gewissen Anspruch zu erfüllen, beziehungsweise die Latte wird im Laufe der Zeit immer tiefer gelegt, so dass auch wirklich jeder drüberspringen kann .

Aber hey, man muss das nicht unbedingt diskutieren, ich persönlich kann eigentlich den meisten Formen vorgefertigter Lustigkeit nicht viel abgewinnen, ich bin da eher der Situationskomiker .


----------



## Kharma (12. Juni 2013)

Soso... Situationskomiker... 
dann aber bitte immer mit sofortiger Selbsanalyse 

Nene, ist schon recht. 
Zu lange diskutieren wird hier eh schnell abgestraft 

Also... jedem seins und alle zusammen


----------



## checkb (12. Juni 2013)

Was sagte der Stock zum Ar5sch, lass uns zum Lachen in den Keller gehen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyGi5SEI9RI"]hurz.avi - YouTube[/nomedia]


checkb


----------



## mete (12. Juni 2013)

checkb schrieb:


> Was sagte der Stock zum Ar5sch, lass uns zum Lachen in den Keller gehen.
> 
> hurz.avi - YouTube
> 
> ...



In meinen "Keller" gehe ich bestimmt nicht zum Lachen. Dank zwergiger Ausmaße stoße ich mir da nämlich nur unvorteilhaft die Rübe und es lacht alles, außer meiner Wenigkeit .

Schätzchen, warum gibt es nur in Altbauten kaum vernünftige Keller .


----------



## Will67 (12. Juni 2013)

mete schrieb:


> In meinen "Keller" gehe ich bestimmt nicht zum Lachen. Dank zwergiger Ausmaße stoße ich mir da nämlich nur unvorteilhaft die Rübe und es lacht alles, außer meiner Wenigkeit .
> 
> Schätzchen, warum gibt es nur in Altbauten kaum vernünftige Keller .




Ich versuche jetzt mal einen ganz gewagten Übergang oder was der Japaner im Keller so alles macht:






http://www.dannychoo.com/en/post/26963/Japan+Underground+Bicycle+Parking+Systems.html


----------



## axl65 (12. Juni 2013)

Das schafft man nur in Berlin und Brandenburg(Neudeutsch für 
Berlin und Umgebung),vom Velothon nach Japan.
Jaaa,wir können das !!!

axl


----------



## souldriver (12. Juni 2013)

Also ich verstehe zwar, dass der Text von Achilles nicht ernst gemeint ist und kann auch nicht erkennen, dass er sich selbst für etwas besseres hält.
Lustig finde ich ihn trotzdem nicht. Diese Art von Satiregipfel-Humor habe ich schon seit Jahren über.


----------



## Laschpuffer (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hab geschmunzelt, bin da aber auch einfacher gestrickt und besitze eine ziemlich flache Belustigungsschwelle. Oft fremdattestiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (13. Juni 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Ich hab geschmunzelt, bin da aber auch einfacher gestrickt und besitze eine ziemlich flache Belustigungsschwelle. Oft fremdattestiert.


 dito

Pitt


----------



## axl65 (13. Juni 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Ich hab geschmunzelt, bin da aber auch einfacher gestrickt und besitze eine ziemlich flache Belustigungsschwelle. Oft fremdattestiert.




Gefällt mir und auch ich erkenne mich darin.

axl


----------



## sandtreter (16. Juni 2013)

Was n da für n Lärm draussen? Sonntach früh...oh, Wechselzone 1 Berlin Ironman. manchmal kann Sport ätzend sein.....


----------



## timtim (17. Juni 2013)

Ach Schätzchen , dieses 650b , was soll das nun wieder ? Schmarren ,braucht das jemand ?
Okay ,habsch dann mal ein Vorderrad gebaut , was soll es ,
doch besser selbst probiert als immer dieses Gelaber aus den Gazetten versucht zu interpretieren . 
Gut , geht auch ohne ist mein Fazit....logisch !
Aber mit geht irgendwie ziemlich gut, auch bergauf spürbar würd ich meinen , sagen auch meine 2 Referenztrails im Zittauer Gebirge u.im Harz .Bleibt jetzt drin ,das Vorderrad !
Fox 36 Gabeln sind übrigens 650b ready , Andere haben Nase....
Ich hab ne DT Gabel, (und einen Dremel  )


----------



## checkb (17. Juni 2013)

Schau mer mal was die Alpinen Referenztrails zum 650b an deiner Möhre sagen. Ick bin gespannt, Berghoch wie Bergrunter.







Riesenrad im Alpenpfad.  

checkb


----------



## timtim (17. Juni 2013)

Oh, schön ,Danke...


----------



## souldriver (18. Juni 2013)

checkb schrieb:


> Schau mer mal was die Alpinen Referenztrails zum 650b an deiner Möhre sagen. Ick bin gespannt, Berghoch wie Bergrunter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh! Da geht's also lang


----------



## checkb (18. Juni 2013)

souldriver schrieb:


> Ahh! Da geht's also lang



Es geht auch durch die Lücke, nur wie, weiss nur proper. 






checkb


----------



## Laschpuffer (19. Juni 2013)

Dis is aber nich BB oder?

Zittauer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vase2k (19. Juni 2013)

Asphalt mag ich nicht im Knie :-/





Freitag wird punktiert. Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## Altglienicker (20. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## vase2k (20. Juni 2013)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> @vase2k
> Gute Besserung!



Danke Dir 

Schwellung ist schon ordentlich zurückgegangen, sodass morgen hoffentlich doch nicht punktiert wird.


----------



## HanzDampf (24. Juni 2013)

An alle die, die mit Schippen, Spaten und SÃ¤gen in den Wald ziehen um sich irgendwelche dÃ¤mlichen Trails zu bauenâ¦  .
Mensch Leute, lasst es einfach â es macht doch keinen Sinn â wenn Ihr solch einen ScheiÃ wollt dann fahrt in irgendeinen Bikepark aber lasst die WÃ¤lder heil. Wir sind dort auch nur zu Gast und derzeit noch geduldet. Die FÃ¶rster legen auch wegen Euch immer mehr BÃ¤ume quer, einige Wege sind sogar schon gesperrt worden und ganz ehrlichâ¦ich sehe auch keinen Sinn darin  sich irgendwelche Schanzen oder Ã¤hnliches zu bauen. Zum einen kÃ¶nnt Ihr die eh nicht fahrenâ¦das sieht man ja an den Berichten/Verbandszeug vor Ort und an die regelmÃ¤Ãigen KrankenwageneinsÃ¤tze am Waldesrand. Zum anderen zerstÃ¶rt Ihr nicht nur die WÃ¤lder sondern schafft auch potenzielle Gefahrenstellen â in der einen Woche ist ein Trail noch gut und schnell fahrbar, in der nÃ¤chsten Wochen sind da SprÃ¼nge und Spitzkehren eingebaut . 

Also Freunde des Radsport's, lasst es einfach und tobt Euch an den vorhandenen Trails a la Grunewald-Rodelbahn, SchÃ¤ferberg oder MÃ¼ggelz â IdiotenhÃ¼gel aus. Lasst die WÃ¤lder ansonsten einfach so wie sie sind  undâ¦ lasst Euer Gartenwerkzeug zu Hause â falls ihr doch unbedingt mit der Schippe oder Spaten arbeiten wolltâ¦ Ihr kÃ¶nnt gerne meinen Garten umgraben oder in die Hochwassergebiete reisen um Vorort SandsÃ¤cke zu schippen.

Danke!


----------



## Patensen (24. Juni 2013)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> An alle die, die mit Schippen, Spaten und Sägen in den Wald ziehen um sich irgendwelche dämlichen Trails zu bauen  .
> Mensch Leute, lasst es einfach  es macht doch keinen Sinn  wenn Ihr solch einen Scheiß wollt dann fahrt in irgendeinen Bikepark aber lasst die Wälder heil. Wir sind dort auch nur zu Gast und derzeit noch geduldet. Die Förster legen auch wegen Euch immer mehr Bäume quer, einige Wege sind sogar schon gesperrt worden und ganz ehrlichich sehe auch keinen Sinn darin  sich irgendwelche Schanzen oder ähnliches zu bauen. Zum einen könnt Ihr die eh nicht fahrendas sieht man ja an den Berichten/Verbandszeug vor Ort und an die regelmäßigen Krankenwageneinsätze am Waldesrand. Zum anderen zerstört Ihr nicht nur die Wälder sondern schafft auch potenzielle Gefahrenstellen  in der einen Woche ist ein Trail noch gut und schnell fahrbar, in der nächsten Wochen sind da Sprünge und Spitzkehren eingebaut .
> 
> Also liebe Opel Gang (ohne Power ewig letzter), Stützradradler und  wie Ihr alle heißen mögt  lasst es einfach und tobt Euch an den vorhandenen Trails a la Grunewald-Rodelbahn oder Müggelz  Idiotenhügel aus. Lasst die Wälder einfach so wie sie sind  und lasst Euer Gartenwerkzeug zu Hause  falls ihr doch unbedingt mit der Schippe oder Sparten arbeiten wollt Ihr könnt gerne meinen Garten umgraben oder in die Hochwassergebiete reisen um Vorort Sandsäcke zu schippen.
> ...



... und dabei ist es heute gar nicht mehr so heiß


----------



## Runterrauf (28. Juni 2013)

Schätzchen, ich muss dir sagen, dass die Bundespolizei echt Knorke ist:

Letzten Sonntag steht Sie vor Müllrose an der Straße und staunt nicht schlecht: Da kommt ein Runterrauf-Volkswagenmobil mit einem, naja, sagen wir mal, hochwertigen Fahrrad drin, und denkt sich, mmh, den halt ick doch mal an, ditt seh ich doch von hier aus, dass ditt Zündschloß aufgebrochen ist. Und so kam es, dass das Fahrrad wieder bei seinem rechtmäßigen Besitzer ist.

Ich bin so happy über den 6er im Lotto.  Ich hätte jetzt noch eine Schachtel polnische Zigaretten abzugeben - Wer will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (28. Juni 2013)

Runterrauf schrieb:


> Schätzchen, ich muss dir sagen, dass die Bundespolizei echt Knorke ist:
> 
> Letzten Sonntag steht Sie vor Müllrose an der Straße und staunt nicht schlecht: Da kommt ein Runterrauf-Volkswagenmobil mit einem, naja, sagen wir mal, hochwertigen Fahrrad drin, und denkt sich, mmh, den halt ick doch mal an, ditt seh ich doch von hier aus, dass ditt Zündschloß aufgebrochen ist. Und so kam es, dass das Fahrrad wieder bei seinem rechtmäßigen Besitzer ist.
> 
> Ich bin so happy über den 6er im Lotto.  Ich hätte jetzt noch eine Schachtel polnische Zigaretten abzugeben - Wer will?


 

Da freue ick mir doch einfach mal mit Dir mit !!!
Die Kippen kannste behalten !!!

axl


----------



## vase2k (28. Juni 2013)

Runterrauf schrieb:


> Schätzchen, ich muss dir sagen, dass die Bundespolizei echt Knorke ist:
> 
> Letzten Sonntag steht Sie vor Müllrose an der Straße und staunt nicht schlecht: Da kommt ein Runterrauf-Volkswagenmobil mit einem, naja, sagen wir mal, hochwertigen Fahrrad drin, und denkt sich, mmh, den halt ick doch mal an, ditt seh ich doch von hier aus, dass ditt Zündschloß aufgebrochen ist. Und so kam es, dass das Fahrrad wieder bei seinem rechtmäßigen Besitzer ist.
> 
> Ich bin so happy über den 6er im Lotto.  Ich hätte jetzt noch eine Schachtel polnische Zigaretten abzugeben - Wer will?



Sehr schön  Ich freu mich mit Dir


----------



## Kubotan (28. Juni 2013)

Das ist doch mal ne erfreuliche Nachricht


----------



## Pittus (29. Juni 2013)

Sowas ist mal 'ne gute Nachtgeschichte 

Pitt


----------



## Anto (29. Juni 2013)

Und aktuell werden nebenan Startplätze für die Sudety-Bike-Challenge abgegeben. Überführt!


----------



## Chickadee (1. Juli 2013)

Eines meiner aufgenommenen Lake Jump Bilder http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1411297?in=potdPool 
könnte heute Bild des Tages werden.Ich würde mich riesig freuen,wenn ihr mich unterstützen und für mein Bild voten könntet!

Vielen lieben Dank schonmal!


----------



## Chickadee (1. Juli 2013)

Nur noch 4 "Likes" entfernt umd die anderen beiden zu übertrumpfen. Bitte BITTE gebt meinem Bild noch ein paar Klicks auf das goldene Sternchen - ich möchte doch so gern mal gewinnen!


----------



## VeloWoman (2. Juli 2013)

Perfekt! Du hast es geschafft!

GLÜCKWUNSCH!!

Ist ein echt super Bild. Dagegen hatten die anderen mMn keine Chance


----------



## Nill (2. Juli 2013)

schönes Bild


----------



## checkb (2. Juli 2013)

Suizid Oldmen... 







checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juli 2013)

Also der Platz zwischen Kenda und Casting oben scheint mir suizidaler


----------



## Nill (2. Juli 2013)

NICE!!!! Bin bald auch mal wieder dabei! 

Muss ich dann den Standard wechseln


----------



## checkb (2. Juli 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> NICE!!!! Bin bald auch mal wieder dabei!
> 
> Muss ich dann den Standard wechseln



 @Nill

Lenkwinkel unter 66 und vorne mindestens 650b.


----------



## Kasebi (2. Juli 2013)

Da kommt endlich mal Bewegung in die Sache und der ADFC hat nichts besseres zu tun als zu Mauern. Denn einen vernünftig handhabbaren Vorschlag haben die auch nicht. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## timtim (2. Juli 2013)

Die neuen Schaltwerke sind auch eine schöne Bereicherung , (hier X9 Typ2 ) 
quasi Vinschgautested ,Kettenführung wird unnötig , kaum noch Geräusche im Trail und das Hinterrad ausbauen war wohl selten einfacher....
Mal schauen wie lange die Röllchen im SW dem großen Federdruck standhalten, 
Nils , schön das du gesund zurück bist


----------



## Chickadee (3. Juli 2013)

Etwas verspätet wollte ich mich noch gaaaanz ganz dolle für eure vielen Votes (und Gratulationen) für mein "Bild des Tages" bedanken.Ich freu mich echt riesig über den Gewinn und es war eine tolle Belohnung für den gestrigen anstrengenden Tag im Krankenhaus.Ich war wirklich aus dem Häuschen als ich wieder zu Hause ankam und sah,dass ich es geschafft hab.Ohne euch wäre ich sicher nicht auf dem 1. Platz gelandet!Dankeschön


----------



## cubation (6. Juli 2013)

[yt=versteckte-Kamera]http://youtu.be/wOur8qXvpnk[/yt]


"versteckte" Kamera mal anders... 




http://youtu.be/wOur8qXvpnk irgendwie will das einbetten nicht so recht. 


Thomas


----------



## cubation (6. Juli 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hä?
> Ich seh nix.




irgendwie funktioniert das mit dem einbetten nicht.  Ich hab den Link mal eingefügt.


Thomas


----------



## vase2k (7. Juli 2013)

Nachdem das Fully für Berlin/Brandenburg ein wenig überdimensioniert war, steht jetzt wieder nen Hardtail im Stall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (7. Juli 2013)

vase2k schrieb:


> Nachdem das Fully für Berlin/Brandenburg ein wenig überdimensioniert war, steht jetzt wieder nen Hardtail im Stall




So sehr ick mein Liteville ooch liebe aber für Berlin/Brandenburg 
nehme ick jetzt nur noch das 29er ,einfach die bessere Wahl.
Hab Spass mit dem Gefährt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

axl


----------



## vase2k (7. Juli 2013)

Danke @axl65, den werd ich mit Sicherheit haben. Und da ich nur den Rahmen getauscht habe und eine neue Sattelstütze (+Kleinteile) brauchte, war der ganze Umbau mit ~80 getan 

Nachher wird das Gefährt das erste Mal ausgeführt


----------



## checkb (7. Juli 2013)

Ja so ein Hardtail ist genau die richtige Waffe für unsere MTBeinöde.


----------



## Altglienicker (8. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## siebenacht (8. Juli 2013)

Ja ja der deutsche Gesetzgeber, nicht gerade die hellste Kerze auf der Torte.

Aber der Murks ist ja für uns gar nicht so schlecht, denn für die Akku-betriebenen Lampen (oder Beamtendeutsch "wiederaufladbaren Energiespeicher als Energiequelle") gelten hinsichtlich Nennleistung und Nennspannung überhaupt keine Vorgaben:
§ 67 Abs. 1 StVZO nach Bundesratbeschluss:
_"Fahrräder müssen für den Betrieb des Scheinwerfers und der Schlussleuchte mit einer Lichtmaschine, deren Nennleistung mindestens 3 W und deren Nennspannung 6 V beträgt oder einer Batterie mit einer Nennspannung von 6 V (BatterieDauerbeleuchtung) *oder einem wiederaufladbaren Energiespeicher als Energiequelle* ausgerüstet sein. Abweichend von Absatz 9 müssen Scheinwerfer und Schlussleuchte nicht zusammen einschaltbar sein._" Bundesrat-Drucksache-445/13

Natürlich muss man den Rest von § 67 StVZO beachten!

Gruß 78


----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (11. Juli 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=syJq10EQkog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (12. Juli 2013)

Wow. Auch wenn ich wegen meiner Fitness lieber keinen "Langstreckenflug" antreten würde. *g*


----------



## vase2k (27. Juli 2013)

... nach zehn Jahren Beziehung das erste Mal als Single alleine frühstücken ist komisch, aber auch ziemlich befreiend.

Schönes WE euch allen.


----------



## souldriver (7. August 2013)

Diese Welt ist völlig wahnsinnig geworden.
Vor meinem Büro versucht ein Mann seit einer halben Stunde den Gehsteig mit einem Laubbläser zu fegen.
Hier ist Kreuzberg! Was wohl mit dem Hundekot passiert??


----------



## the K. (7. August 2013)

souldriver schrieb:


> Vor meinem Büro versucht ein Mann seit einer halben Stunde den Gehsteig mit einem Laubbläser zu fegen.
> Was wohl mit dem Hundekot passiert??



Trocken pusten und denn abkratzen? Neue Idee im Feldversuch vielleicht. Aber wohl offensichtlich durchgefallen, ne?


----------



## Laschpuffer (8. August 2013)

souldriver schrieb:


> D...Was wohl mit dem Hundekot passiert??



Voller Schub und Dünnpfiff wäre ähem interessant anzuschauen...


----------



## Altglienicker (8. August 2013)

.


----------



## Kharma (8. August 2013)

Schöner Gedanke...   -.-


----------



## Chickadee (21. August 2013)

Da ihr ja alle so fleißig am radeln seid und viel rumkommt in der Berliner Gegend,wollt ich mal nachfragen,ob jemand eine Blumenwiese kennt in Berlin bzw Berliner Umland,die auch noch im September blüht?Ob Unkrautblumen,Feldblumen,sonstige schöne Blumen ist egal.


----------



## the K. (21. August 2013)

Die politisch korrekte Ausdrucksweise lautet "Beikräuter". Unkräuter gibt es heutzutage nicht mehr. So zumindest in einem gewissen grünlichen Weltbild. Man will eben nicht, nur weil man selbst gerade nich weiß, wofür diese Pflanze vielleicht gut ist, diese gleich megaabschätzig als Un-Kraut abstempeln. Ist eine interessante Sichtweise, wenn man das erst einmal verstanden hat.  

Kann man dann sehen wie man will. Aber Unkrautblumen? Geht gar nich.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (21. August 2013)

Bin grad in meinen Fotos über Felder mit Blüten gestolpert. Befinden sich allerdings in Brandenburg, wobei das sicherlich auch anderswo angebaut wird... auf alle Fälle blüht folgendes jetzt/noch:






Was is'n das?






Ansonsten ab in die Heide! Die blüht jetzt kräftig violett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (21. August 2013)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Was is'n das?



Unkrautblumen!


----------



## Chickadee (21. August 2013)

Die Sonnenblumen wachsen wohl zu hoch,aber wo in Brandenburg wachsen denn die weißen Blumen?

Ich glaube direkt in Berlin wird man eh schwer fündig.Direkt am Bahngleis in Pankow hab ich noch "Beikrautblumen" gesehen,aber das fänd ich recht gefährlich,daher würde ich auch sofern Bahnverbindungen bestehen nach Brandenburg fahren.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (21. August 2013)

Blick auf Oderin. Östlich von den Schienen.


----------



## Altglienicker (21. August 2013)

.


----------



## Kharma (21. August 2013)

Oder "Die Gärten der Welt" in Marzahn... Kostet aber wie der Britzer Garten Geld


----------



## Chickadee (21. August 2013)

Uh ja,die lila Blümelein gefallen mir  ...aber ist glaub ich schwerer zu Fuß zu erreichen,wie das Feld direkt neben der Bahn? 

Ich brauch ein Feld mit relativ niedrigen Blumen,die man abpflücken darf und durch die man mit einem Puppenwagen rennen kann.Im Britzer Garten sind ja nur diese Blumenreihen mit schildern dazwischen und die werden mir den Kopf abreißen,wenn ich das kleine Mädl sich da austoben lassen werde.Also nicht die Blumen werden mir den Kopf abreißen sondern die Leute,die dort im Park arbeiten


----------



## VeloWoman (22. August 2013)

die Lila Blümchen haste auch Nähe S Westkreuz wo das Motoradfahrer"denkmal" steht.


----------



## Altglienicker (22. August 2013)

.


----------



## cubation (22. August 2013)

gerade im Outdoorforum über eine tolle Bauanleitung gestolpert. 

http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/...b-Stirnlampe?p=1185004&viewfull=1#post1185004

Sollte ja auch für den Nightride auf dem Rad interessant sein, nur wie macht man das mit dem Helm?!  




Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coredump (22. August 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> gerade im Outdoorforum über eine tolle Bauanleitung gestolpert.
> 
> http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/...b-Stirnlampe?p=1185004&viewfull=1#post1185004



Besser finde ich ja dieses Modell, jetzt weiß ich endlich was Anto immer mit Teelicht mitbringen meint 

http://abload.de/img/dsc00157wqjte.jpg


----------



## Votexx (22. August 2013)

Chickadee schrieb:


> Da ihr ja alle so fleißig am radeln seid und viel rumkommt in der Berliner Gegend,wollt ich mal nachfragen,ob jemand eine Blumenwiese kennt in Berlin bzw Berliner Umland,die auch noch im September blüht?Ob Unkrautblumen,Feldblumen,sonstige schöne Blumen ist egal.



Am Mauerradweg zw. Neudecker Weg und Waltersdorfer Chaussee gibts grad Wiesen mit Unkrautblumen in kindertauglicher Höhe (mit`m Bus ca 10 Min vom U-BHF Rudow entfernt):



 

 

 
(GeoTag ist aktiviert)


----------



## Chickadee (22. August 2013)

Vielen lieben Dank - ihr seid ja so klasse!!!  
Da ist definitiv was dabei und Rudow ist ja mal wirklich super zu erreichen  Danke,danke,danke.


----------



## grege (29. August 2013)

Vielleicht hat ja einer das Unfallfahrzeug gesehen:



> *[FONT=Arial Narrow,Bold][FONT=Arial Narrow,Bold]
> 12.08.2013 - Unfallflucht​[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=Arial Narrow,Bold][FONT=Arial Narrow,Bold]â [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial Narrow,Bold][FONT=Arial Narrow,Bold]Radfahrer lebensbedrohlich verletzt- Zeugensuche - TF
> Zossen OT WÃ¼nsdorf, UmgehungsstraÃe der B96
> Unfallzeit: 10.08.2013, gegen 08:00 Uhr​
> ...


----------



## fad faxe (1. September 2013)

Und hier der Zweitschlag aus dem Radfahrerlager:

Rennradfahrer vs Rentner - Voll auf die Zwölf

Dann doch lieber aufs MTB und ab ins Grüne...


----------



## mete (1. September 2013)

fad faxe schrieb:


> Und hier der Zweitschlag aus dem Radfahrerlager:
> 
> Rennradfahrer vs Rentner - Voll auf die Zwölf
> 
> Dann doch lieber aufs MTB und ab ins Grüne...



So eine bescheuerte Geschichte nimmt dem auch noch jemand ab und druckt sie auf Papier .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (2. September 2013)

Den Rentner sollte man 2 Monate Urlaub in weitweitweg anbieten... 

Wieso sollten Rad"Sportler" aus diesem Grund sowas machen? Ich mein, mir sind viele Straßenfahrer suspekt, aber sowas würde ich der Spezies echt nicht zu trauen. 


Mal was anderes: 

http://youtu.be/P_jZYMcjxsQ

Ich glaub ich geh schon mal üben... 


Thomas


----------



## Kharma (2. September 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> ...
> Wieso sollten Rad"Sportler" aus diesem Grund sowas machen? Ich mein, mir sind viele Straßenfahrer suspekt, aber sowas würde ich der Spezies echt nicht zu trauen..



Ohne den großen Misanthropen heraushängen zu lassen... Aber Menschen sind zu ganz anderen Dingen fähig...


----------



## VeloWoman (13. September 2013)

Ist es denn zuviel verlangt, wenn man schon bei rot mit dem Bike über ne Hauptstraße "muss", das diese Leute auch mal gucken? Eventuell in die Fahrtrichtung die noch Grün hat?????  

Aber jetzt weiß ich auch das Radreifen quietschen bei Bremsung von 37 auf 0.


----------



## onkel (13. September 2013)

Ist mir heute früh an der Kreutung Wilhelmsstraße/unter den Linden ganz ähnlich gegangen. Manche Radfahrer sind einfach zum Schreien blöd. Wenn man bei rot fährt, sollte man wenigstens den Anstand haben, niemand anderen zu gefährden...


----------



## mete (13. September 2013)

12% Rendite mit Holz, ein Traum für die mitteleuropäischen Wälder, wenn erst mal die Geldgeier richtig einfliegen. Ich frage mich nur immer, warum das als personalisierte Werbung bei mir auftaucht:

http://gmx.lifeforestry.com/

Aber immerhin sind sie bezüglich der Folgen ehrlich:

"Denn die Rohstoffexperten und Finanzanalysten sind sich einig, dass der  Holzpreis in den kommenden Jahren stark steigen wird, während das  Angebot kontinuierlich sinkt."


----------



## Altglienicker (13. September 2013)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2013)

onkel schrieb:


> Ist mir heute früh an der Kreutung Wilhelmsstraße/unter den Linden ganz ähnlich gegangen. Manche Radfahrer sind einfach zum Schreien blöd. Wenn man bei rot fährt, sollte man wenigstens den Anstand haben, niemand anderen zu gefährden...



Sowas erlebe ich fast jeden Tag auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, der dummerweise einmal quer durch die Stadt führt. Man kommt sich schon fast bescheuert vor, als Einziger an roten Ampeln stehen zu bleiben.


----------



## ohmtroll (13. September 2013)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Würde auf Buchweizen tippen. Sieht man nur noch ganz selten.


Ja, das ist Buchweizen. Als "Buchweizengrütze" das Armeleute-Essen schlechthin, zb heute auch noch in der Ukraine. Geschmack: Einmal probieren reicht, muss man nicht nochmal haben.


----------



## cubation (16. September 2013)

"Was schenkst du deiner Frau zum Geburtstag?"
"Och nen Mantel und ne Kette."
"Uhhh, das wird aber teuer."
"Jo, aber das Fahrrad muss sie selbst reparieren."


*weil es ja irgendwie passt.


Thomas


----------



## HanzDampf (16. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boom (17. September 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ja, das ist Buchweizen. Als "Buchweizengrütze" das Armeleute-Essen schlechthin, zb heute auch noch in der Ukraine. Geschmack: Einmal probieren reicht, muss man nicht nochmal haben.



Das mit dem Geschmack hat wohl eher was mit der Zubereitungsart zu tun. "Grütze" klingt ja schon nicht sonderlich gut.

Aus der Bretagne kommen die, doch ziemlich beliebten und leckeren, Crêpes. Die herzhafte Form davon, die Galettes, wird aus Buchweizenmehl hergestellt. Heißt dann halt Blé noir. Galettes sind hier leider nicht so bekannt und somit weniger häufig zu erhalten wie ihr süßes Pendant.


Bon appétit

boom


----------



## ohmtroll (17. September 2013)

boom schrieb:


> Das mit dem Geschmack hat wohl eher was mit der Zubereitungsart zu tun. "Grütze" klingt ja schon nicht sonderlich gut.
> Bon appétit


Da gebe ich Dir recht. In der Gemüsesuppe kann man ihn auch wie Quinoa oder Gries als Kohlenhydratspender verwenden. 
Bei den Galettes kommt der Geschmack ja durch den Inhalt (Ei, Wurst oder Fisch) ran.
Bon ...


----------



## VeloWoman (1. Oktober 2013)

Zwar kein "richtiger" Schätzchen - Link.. aber ick pack den mal hier rein 

Sind alle Fluglinien in einer Übersicht was Radtransporte angeht.

http://www.skyscanner.de/nachrichten/fahrradmitnahme-im-flieger-alle-infos-auf-einen-blick


----------



## Chickadee (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe eine kleine große Bitte an alle:

Eines meiner Bilder hat es wieder ins "Bild des Tages" Voting geschafft  und ich brauche gaaaaaaanz ganz viele Stimmen - bin momentan noch ganz hinten.  Könnt ihr mir einen Gefallen tun und bis morgen 8Uhr ganz fleißig für mein Bild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1487056?in=potdPool 
voten?

Das wäre echt toll 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1487056?in=potdPool


----------



## Chickadee (8. Oktober 2013)

Chickadee schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kleine große Bitte an alle:
> 
> Eines meiner Bilder hat es wieder ins "Bild des Tages" Voting geschafft  und ich brauche gaaaaaaanz ganz viele Stimmen - bin momentan noch ganz hinten.  Könnt ihr mir einen Gefallen tun und bis morgen 8Uhr ganz fleißig für mein Bild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1487056?in=potdPool
> voten?
> ...




Aktuell "nur" Platz 2 - Leute,da geht doch noch was!


----------



## Eispickel (8. Oktober 2013)

Sorry Chickadee aber das Bild was auf 1 liegt hätte es meiner Meinung nach mehr verdient zu gewinnen und ich ... ähm ... ich habe a) keine Ahnung von Fotos und will hier b) keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen also belassen wir es einfach dabei und verlieren keine weiteren Worte über meinen Kommentar


----------



## Chickadee (8. Oktober 2013)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Sorry Chickadee aber das Bild was auf 1 liegt hätte es meiner Meinung nach mehr verdient zu gewinnen und ich ... ähm ... ich habe a) keine Ahnung von Fotos und will hier b) keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen also belassen wir es einfach dabei und verlieren keine weiteren Worte über meinen Kommentar



wird ja keiner dazu gezwungen.ich finde die anderen bilder übrigens auch grandios und habe den konkurrentenbildern ein like gegeben.ich persönlich finde ein anderes von mir viel besser,aber die haben stattdessen lieber das jetzige genommen.


Vielen lieben Dank an all die unter euch,die fleißig für mich und mein Bild gevotet haben!
Leider hat es doch nicht gereicht,aber die Konkurrenz war auch echt stark,das Bild ohnehin nicht mein Favorit 
und der zweite Platz ist ja auch okay.
Ich fänd es ja viel besser,wenn man selbst wählen dürfte,welches Bild man in den Wettbewerb geben möchte ;-)
Also vielen Dank,euch allen weitere entspannte/auspowernde/erlebnisreiche Fahrten!


----------



## schotti65 (18. Oktober 2013)

(erledigt)


----------



## Will67 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ist Deutschland doch keine Autonation, Schätzchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzDampf (6. November 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru2Dpe1LkNU#t=14


----------



## vase2k (19. November 2013)

Und sowas am frühen Morgen .. 

An einer roten Ampel warten und von einer anderen Radfahrerin angeschnauzt werden, dass rote Ampeln nicht für Radfahrer gelten. Bis sie das erste Mal unter nem Auto liegt. #bloedekuh


----------



## souldriver (19. November 2013)

vase2k schrieb:


> Und sowas am frühen Morgen ..
> 
> An einer roten Ampel warten und von einer anderen Radfahrerin angeschnauzt werden, dass rote Ampeln nicht für Radfahrer gelten. Bis sie das erste Mal unter nem Auto liegt. #bloedekuh


Kann ja jeder machen was er will, nennt sich dann Evolution.
Nur diese Gepöbel, wenn man es anders macht, geht mir auf die Nerven. Hatte auch schon mal den umgekehrten Fall, als ich morgens an einer kleinen und gut einsehbaren Querstraße, ausnahmsweise die rote Ampel ignorierte und von dem dort stehenden Radfahrer (als er mich kurz darauf überholte) wütend als "fette Sau" beschimpft wurde.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2013)

vase2k schrieb:


> Und sowas am frühen Morgen ..
> 
> An einer roten Ampel warten und von einer anderen Radfahrerin angeschnauzt werden, dass rote Ampeln nicht für Radfahrer gelten. Bis sie das erste Mal unter nem Auto liegt. #bloedekuh



Hatte ich so ähnlich mal in der Greifswalder (die ja einige nervige, in den Augen vieler unnötige Ampeln besitzt).
Ich halte mit dem Rad an einer roten Ampel (Übergang vom Gehweg zur Tram). Hinter mir packt sich eine Tussi (ich benutze das Wort bewusst) fast, weil sie scheinbar nicht damit gerechnet hat, dass ich anhalte, schimpft vor sich hin und fährt dann bei Rot zwischen mir und einem Auto vorbei.


----------



## Horsedriver (19. November 2013)

...das schlimme ist nicht der Aufprall und die "Ansicht" das da jemand vor Dir unter dem Auto liegt, das Schlimme ist das Wimmern, was Du nie vergessen wirst und Du weißt genau das war es...

Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht erörtern!
Horsedriver


----------



## vase2k (19. November 2013)

Horsedriver schrieb:


> ...das schlimme ist nicht der Aufprall und die "Ansicht" das da jemand vor Dir unter dem Auto liegt, das Schlimme ist das Wimmern, was Du nie vergessen wirst und Du weißt genau das war es...
> 
> Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht erörtern!
> Horsedriver



Oder wenn man auf der Beerdigung den Eltern eines jungen Mannes kondolieren muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (21. November 2013)

Ausflugslokal "Scheune" ging in Flammen auf. Bilder gibts bei Springers Schundblatt.


----------



## cubation (21. November 2013)

Anto schrieb:


> Ausflugslokal "Scheune" ging in Flammen auf. Bilder gibts bei Springers Schundblatt.



Zitat von der Betreiberseite: 

"Feuer an der Scheune

Liebe Gäste, ihr beliebtes Lokal, speziell jetzt zur Gänsezeit, wurde Tatsache heute von einem schweren Brand mit ungeklärtem Grund heimgesucht. Betroffen ist ein großer Lagerbereich! Die Flammen konnten sich Gott sei Dank nicht auf das eigentliche Restaurant übertragen.  

Wir haben umgehend mit den Aufräumarbeiten und Aufklärungsarbeiten begonnen. Trotz des Brandes erwarten wir voraussichtlich, speziell durch die Hilfe unserer Freunde, Lieferanten und Stammgäste den Schaden schnellstmöglich beseitigen zu können und den uneingeschränkten Restaurantbetrieb ab kommenden Samstag  
23. November 

wieder aufnehmen zu können.


Wir legen alles daran, ab Samstag unseren Gästen unseren beliebten Gänsebraten servieren zu können!"




_Was ist denn mit der Gänsebratentour in diesem Jahr? _



Thomas


----------



## Anto (21. November 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> _Was ist denn mit der Gänsebratentour in diesem Jahr? _



Läuft!


----------



## titzy (21. November 2013)

Anto schrieb:


> Läuft!


----------



## cubation (25. November 2013)

http://radfahren-macht-gluecklich.d...freak-gilt-wenn-man-nicht-gern-im-stau-steht/


Heute gabs ja zum ersten mal Frost dieses Jahr. Wie lief es da auf den Zufahrtsstraßen in Berlin? Die 101 war von Mariendorf bis Marienfelde komplett dicht. Das habe ich den ganzen Sommer nicht erlebt und ich fahr da regelmäßig raus. Und mir war nicht mal kalt auf dem Rad . 


Thomas


----------



## souldriver (25. November 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Heute gabs ja zum ersten mal Frost dieses Jahr. Wie lief es da auf den Zufahrtsstraßen in Berlin? Die 101 war von Mariendorf bis Marienfelde komplett dicht. Das habe ich den ganzen Sommer nicht erlebt und ich fahr da regelmäßig raus. Und mir war nicht mal kalt auf dem Rad .


Die Heerstraße von der Gatower Straße ab stadteinwärts war leer wie selten (ca. 9 Uhr)


----------



## cubation (5. Dezember 2013)

Schätzchen kannst du mal bitte zum BBI fahren und die beiden Bauarbeiter ins Wochenende schicken. Das Radio redet von einem heftigen Sturm die nächsten 24h... 


Thomas


----------



## Anto (5. Dezember 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Schätzchen kannst du mal bitte zum BBI fahren und die beiden Bauarbeiter ins Wochenende schicken. Das Radio redet von einem heftigen Sturm die nächsten 24h...
> 
> 
> Thomas




Und dir viel Spaß morgen auf dem Brocken!

https://twitter.com/ZDFmagdeburg/status/408621222977486848/photo/1


----------



## VeloWoman (5. Dezember 2013)

Anto schrieb:


> Und dir viel Spaß morgen auf dem Brocken!
> 
> https://twitter.com/ZDFmagdeburg/status/408621222977486848/photo/1


 

DAS dachte ich auch schon die ganze Zeit..


----------



## cubation (8. Dezember 2013)

alles halb so schlimm, aber habt ihr sicher selbst gemerkt. Die Medien habens wie immer nur unnütz hochgeschaukelt. Aber gut so, wenn sich dadurch einige Leute gewarnt gefühlt haben. 

Ich war Freitag abend oben, es war windig kalt und die sicht lag bei 1,5 m. Aber ich habs überlebt. Samstag waren wir noch einmal zu dritt oben, der Wind war schon deutlich weniger, aber es gab sehr feuchten Schnee und alles gefror.  

Insgesamt hatte ich auf meinen wegen 4 umgestürzte Bäume. Also alles im grünen Bereich gewesen. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (9. Dezember 2013)

Du willst uns doch nicht mit nur zwei Sätzen abspeisen...


----------



## cubation (9. Dezember 2013)

Anto schrieb:


> Du willst uns doch nicht mit nur zwei Sätzen abspeisen...



muss für heute reichen, alles andere gibt es dann die Tage auf dem Bezahlkanal. 


Thomas


----------



## timtim (14. Dezember 2013)

Fahrrad fahren ....Alles eine Sache der Auslegung !
http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/12/13/plausch-beim-radfahren/


----------



## Altglienicker (18. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## cubation (18. Dezember 2013)

Das wird wohl kein Virus sein, irgendwas haben die hier heute verpfuscht. Wobei auf meinem Thinkpad wird glaube ich alles normal angezeigt. 


Thomas


----------



## Anto (18. Dezember 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/12/18/mtb-news-forum-reloaded/


----------



## cubation (18. Dezember 2013)

Anto schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/12/18/mtb-news-forum-reloaded/



... hier lieber Benutzer bekommst du viele Informationen über die heute neuinstallierte Forumssoftware.




Thomas


----------



## Altglienicker (18. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## mod31 (18. Dezember 2013)

Jo, alles total klasse...halt fürs Smartphone optimiert, und NUR dafür

Dann noch die ganzen bekloppten Fratzenbuch-Features. Bald wird hier nur noch geliked, dafür aber weniger geschrieben.
DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (18. Dezember 2013)

MAL GANZ SACHLICH: WAS'N SCHEISS!!!


----------



## nullstein (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß nicht,was ihr Moserbacken habt.Ist konsequent und passt ins Bild.Wenig informative Tests,vor Rechtschreibfehlern strotzende Texte,Sprachgebrauch wie auf dem Schulhof und nun diese Glanzleistung.Ist doch sehr stimmig und rundet das Bild des IBC-Teams ab.
In diesem Sinne:
i like


----------



## boom (18. Dezember 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht,was ihr Moserbacken habt.Ist konsequent und passt ins Bild.Wenig informative Tests,vor Rechtschreibfehlern strotzende Texte,Sprachgebrauch wie auf dem Schulhof und nun diese Glanzleistung.Ist doch sehr stimmig und rundet das Bild des IBC-Teams ab.
> In diesem Sinne:
> i like



Nun ja Schätzchen, Interpunktion mit defekter Leerzeichentaste ist wohl auch nicht gerade ein Beispiel für eine vorbildhafte deutsche Schriftsprache.


----------



## honkori (18. Dezember 2013)

Na dann mal los...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-zum-neuen-forumsdesign.672092/


----------



## souldriver (19. Dezember 2013)

Hm, an IOS7 hab ich mich gewöhnt.
Das hier wird schwieriger.


----------



## HanzDampf (24. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (31. Dezember 2013)

So Schätzchen.. lass krachen.
Allen nen Guten Rutsch!


----------



## cubation (1. Januar 2014)

hä? Rutsch? Ist doch gar nicht glatt draußen.


Thomas


----------



## sprotte (1. Januar 2014)

... wünsche auch allen hier ein frohes, gesundes und in jeder Hinsicht erfolgreiches Jahr 2014 !!!






LG, sprotte.


----------



## cubation (2. Januar 2014)

Wieso denn noch mehr Werbung im IBC Schätzchen? Jetzt bekomme ich sogar als eingeloggter User Werbeeinträge in den Threads angezeigt. Und ja ich weiß, Server kosten Geld. Aber wenn ich mir hier das drum herum ansehe, kann sich das IBC in meinen Augen schon ganz gut ernähren.

<3 adblock+

p.s. ich wünsch dann auch mal allen ein gesundes neues Jahr.  


Thomas


----------



## jedy (2. Januar 2014)

interessant, dass du das mit einem blick so abschätzen kannst


----------



## cubation (2. Januar 2014)

@jedy ich bin nicht erst seit gestern hier unterwegs und bilde mir ein, dass ich das ganz gut abschätzen kann. Schaut man sich alleine die ganzen Testberichte in letzter Zeit oder Lupine als Winterpokal Sponsor an. 



Thomas


----------



## jedy (2. Januar 2014)

achso - na sag das doch gleich


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## honkori (5. Januar 2014)

Unglaublich, einfach unglaublich...
Adrenalin vs Friedhof, aber ich würde 'ne Bluray davon sofort kaufen.


----------



## nullstein (11. Januar 2014)

Bei Stadler Charlottenburg gibt es derzeit noch 2 Paar POC VPD 2.0 DH Knieschoner in Gr.M für 95€.
Falls noch jemand was für die neue Saison sucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stelloni (13. Januar 2014)

Toll gemacht sollten sich so mache zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## cubation (13. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand der Berliner noch eine Ahnung wo ich ein kleines Industrielager ( 6902RS ) herbekommen könnte? Möglichs im 10 km Umkreis ( Tempelhof ). Bisher habe ich bloß den Kugellager Shop in Spandau gefunden, wäre aber toll wenn es noch eine Alternative geben würde. 


Thomas


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. Januar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Hat jemand der Berliner noch eine Ahnung wo ich ein kleines Industrielager ( 6902RS ) herbekommen könnte? Möglichs im 10 km Umkreis ( Tempelhof ). Bisher habe ich bloß den Kugellager Shop in Spandau gefunden, wäre aber toll wenn es noch eine Alternative geben würde.
> 
> 
> Thomas


https://maps.google.de/maps?client=...UUpf5AcPvsway14GQDg&sqi=2&ved=0CJ0BEPwSKAAwCw


----------



## boom (14. Januar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Hat jemand der Berliner noch eine Ahnung wo ich ein kleines Industrielager ( 6902RS ) herbekommen könnte? Möglichs im 10 km Umkreis ( Tempelhof ). Bisher habe ich bloß den Kugellager Shop in Spandau gefunden, wäre aber toll wenn es noch eine Alternative geben würde.
> 
> 
> Thomas



http://www.wae-berlin.de/


----------



## u-break (14. Januar 2014)

hi
versuche es mal hier
http://www.inha.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=105


----------



## cubation (14. Januar 2014)

Moin, 

danke u-break. Bin heute zufällig bei Keirin vorbei gefahren ( es geht ja um eine Singlespeednabe ) und mir wurde auch inha empfohlen. Kurz angerufen und sie haben das Lager da.  

Danke für eure Hilfe, wird der alte Hobel morgen endlich wieder zum Leben erweckt. 


Thomas


----------



## cubation (18. Januar 2014)

"Heute wird man in Kreuzberg nicht mehr von der nächsten Streetgang abgezogen, sondern von seinem Vermieter."

http://www.zeit.de/2014/04/generation-zukunft-rebecca-martin


Thomas


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2014)

Schätzchen, wieso liegen an einer Stelle zwischen Havelchaussee und Havel immer wieder neue Schalen diverser Zitrusfrüchte?


----------



## Kharma (18. Januar 2014)

Um die Wildschweine zu füttern -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2014)

Das war auch meine Vermutung. Zumal es an einer Stelle ist, an der auch immer Steine und Äste in den Weg gelegt werden.


----------



## honkori (18. Januar 2014)

Mal ein Video ohne Bilder und trotzdem ein guter gedachter Ratschlag für Leute die sich einen Hund anschaffen wollen...


----------



## mete (20. Januar 2014)

Preiset den Herrn, es gibt doch noch Fälle, in denen man in Berlin mit dem Rad seeeehhhr langsam mitten auf einer zweispurigen Fahrbahn herumtingeln kann und keiner hupt .

Jetzt muss ich nur noch statt der Semislicks meine Spikereifen aufziehen und ich kann es auch genießen...


----------



## Will67 (20. Januar 2014)

"Radfahren geht meiner Ansicht nach im Moment gar nicht"   .... sagt die Feuerwehr Berlin und ruft den Blitzeis-Notstand aus.


----------



## Stelloni (20. Januar 2014)

Ab auf dem Weg zur Arbeit 2 Radfahrer auf der Straße liegen sehen (alle schon mit Hilfe an der Seite) hab heute die Offis benutzt und das war gut so


----------



## Will67 (20. Januar 2014)

Naja, gerade noch rechtzeitig die Spikes montiert und man fühlte sich wie der König der Welt.

Aber Hochmut kommt bekanntlich vor dem Fall. Ich werde auf dem Rückweg versuchen, die Hybris im Zaum zu halten!






_"Volle Fahrt voraus, was soll schon passieren!?"_ *Symbolbild *
RMS _Titanic_ im Hafen von Southampton am 10. April 1912


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (20. Januar 2014)

Will67 schrieb:


> Naja, gerade noch rechtzeitig die Spikes montiert und man fühlte sich wie der König der Welt.



Hätte ich heut früh auch mal lieber machen sollen ... Bin schon auf den Heimweg gespannt mitn Slicks ...


----------



## Patensen (20. Januar 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Bin schon auf den Heimweg gespannt mitn Slicks ...



Hab ich schon hinter mir - war nicht lustig ;-)


----------



## cubation (20. Januar 2014)

Ich war heute früh Schlittschuh laufen auf dem Tempelhofer Feld.  

Kein Stück gestreut, wieso haben die das Feld überhaupt geöffnet? Zum Glück war ich alleine und kein weiterer Idiot hat sich auf die Rollbahn getraut. 

Wenigstens durfte sich die Feuerwehr heute früh nicht langweilen...



Thomas


----------



## VeloWoman (20. Januar 2014)

Och...17km in 1:20h ...geht doch mit dem fahren


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Januar 2014)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Och...17km in 1:20h ...geht doch mit dem fahren


Ja, auf Strassen in der Innenstadt war es relativ unproblematisch - aber die Bürgersteige waren teils extrem glatt und gefährlicher. Erst viel später waren die auch gestreut - aber nicht überall. War echt doof.


----------



## titzy (21. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> mit dem Rad seeeehhhr langsam mitten auf einer zweispurigen Fahrbahn herumtingeln kann und keiner hupt .



Hat bei mir gestern Abend leider nicht funktioniert, gab 2 Huper und 1x Schreier , als ich jeden Markierung die wie ein Radweg aussah geflissentliche ignorierte...
Dabei kamen mir selbst Fußgänger direkt auf der Strasse entgegen ...


----------



## cubation (21. Januar 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Hat bei mir gestern Abend leider nicht funktioniert, gab 2 Huper und 1x Schreier , als ich jeden Markierung die wie ein Radweg aussah geflissentliche ignorierte...
> Dabei kamen mir selbst Fußgänger direkt auf der Strasse entgegen ...



Also heute nacht auf dem Rückweg von dir... ging das wunderbar!    


Thomas


----------



## cubation (22. Januar 2014)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-innenlager-neu/174535657-217-3423?ref=search

Na? Wer möchte denn da von mir verprügelt werden?  Echte Fehlentscheidung nach dem gestrigen Snow-N8ride bin ich wiedermal sehr überzeugt von dem Drahtesel! 


Thomas


----------



## mete (22. Januar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/on-one-fatty-mtb- -lrs- -reifen- -kurbel- -innenlager-neu/174535657-217-3423?ref=search
> 
> Na? Wer möchte denn da von mir verprügelt werden?  Echte Fehlentscheidung nach dem gestrigen Snow-N8ride bin ich wiedermal sehr überzeugt von dem Drahtesel!
> 
> ...



Vor allem teurer als das Bundle bei On-one


----------



## Anto (23. Januar 2014)

Am 1. März 2014 kommt Lesewitz nun mit seinem neuen Werk "Prost Qualzeit" nach Dresden. Im urig gemütlichen Kino Schauburg gibt er ab 20 Uhr Texte, Anekdoten und Bilder zum Besten. Organisiert wird die Veranstaltung übrigens von den Machern des Dresdner Kult-MTB-Films "Wurzeln, Dreck und Steine"... weiterlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (23. Januar 2014)

Anto schrieb:


> Am 1. März 2014 kommt Lesewitz nun mit seinem neuen Werk "Prost Qualzeit" nach Dresden. Im urig gemütlichen Kino Schauburg gibt er ab 20 Uhr Texte, Anekdoten und Bilder zum Besten. Organisiert wird die Veranstaltung übrigens von den Machern des Dresdner Kult-MTB-Films "Wurzeln, Dreck und Steine"... weiterlesen.



Reisen wir per Rad an...!?


----------



## cubation (23. Januar 2014)

mod31 schrieb:


> Reisen wir per Rad an...!?



Bei der Abreise per Rad wäre ich vielleicht dabei. Oder halt beides. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich mir extra den Samstag frei nehmen will. Zu mal ich das Buch noch gar nicht habe. 

Na... können wir ja noch beim Essen bequatschen.

@mete der Preis könnte sich am fehlenden Angebot der Hersteller berechnen. Wobei On One wohl heute die Seite aktualisiert hat und Ende Februar wieder Fattys reinbekommt. 


Thomas


----------



## Anto (23. Januar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Bei der Abreise per Rad wäre ich vielleicht dabei.


Genau. Lasst uns Essen gehen (und Pläne schmieden)


----------



## PiratPilot (25. Januar 2014)

Habe ich schon mal erwähnt, dass frei laufende Hunde eine Plage sind?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2014)

Schätzchen, wie schätzt du eigentlich den jetzigen Zustand des Kronprinzessinnenwegs ein? Ich wollte den heute nach Potsdam entlangfahren und weiß nicht, ob er vereist oder nur verschneit ist.


----------



## grege (29. Januar 2014)

Bin ihn gestern Abend abgefahren: Zwischen Havelchaussee und Hüttenweg komplett geräumt, das schmalere Stück bis zum Auerbachtunnel dann etwas verschneit, aber festgefahren. Vereist war er nicht. Insgesamt also mit etwas Profil an den Reifen ohne Probleme befahrbar - nur Rennrad würde ich eher abraten.


----------



## titzy (29. Januar 2014)

Schätzchen, lass dir sagen: die östliche Krone (Mauerweg zwischen A113 und Kanal) ist aktuell noch total ungeräumt, macht aber mit dem Dickmops richtig Laune. 
Ist ein vollkommen anderes Fahrgefühl im Vergleich zu dem Eierlauf vom Montag mit dem Schmalspurtrekker.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2014)

Dann werde ich wohl das Geländerad nehmen.
Danke!


----------



## sprotte (21. Februar 2014)

... nur mal so, hab'ich gerade entdeckt. Mi:Tech baut jetzt auch FAT-bikes, sogar mit Pinion-Getriebe !!!    Eine ideale Symbiose finde ich. 





http://www.mi-tech.de/index.htm

http://www.mi-tech.de/img/mountainbikes/Fatbike/FatP1.jpg

In diesem Sinne, liebe Grüße an die Faty-biker. 

sprotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (25. Februar 2014)

Schätzchen, findet sich in deinem Fuhrpark eventuell ein auf diesem Rahmen basierendes Fahrradfahrgerät und dürfte ich mich da mal draufsetzen? Ich liebäugele mit dem Erwerb eines solchen und würde aber vorher gerne mal testen, wie weich dieses Stahlzeugs so ist.


----------



## mete (25. Februar 2014)

Ein Pompetamine liegt bei mir im Keller herum, ist allerdings nicht fahrfertig. Das On-One Zeug ist aber eher von der steifen Sorte, sprich ein 2,5kg Rahmen hält in diesem Falle doch, was man da bezüglich der Steifigkeit erwarten würde. Lack und Rostschutz sind dafür eher ... unterirdisch.


----------



## ãß¢¬×ÿz (27. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Ein Pompetamine liegt bei mir im Keller herum, ist allerdings nicht fahrfertig.



Hab mittlerweile jemanden gefunden (@ONE78), der ein zusammengebautes hat.




mete schrieb:


> Das On-One Zeug ist aber eher von der steifen Sorte, sprich ein 2,5kg Rahmen hält in diesem Falle doch, was man da bezüglich der Steifigkeit erwarten würde.



Das Gewicht ist bei mir eher zweitrangig, denn es soll ein Ersatz für dieses Fahrzeug (also u.a. mit Gepäckträger) werden:




Was mich an dem Rad etwas stört (neben dem komischen Lenker), ist das Gefühl, bei steilen Anstiegen die Hälfte der Energie in die Verbiegung des Rahmens zu stecken (was ich von allen meinen Alu-Rädern nicht kenne). 

Denkst du, dass Hinterbau und Tretlager des Pompetamine irgendwie fest sind? Wenn der Rest des Rahmens diffus "weich" fährt, ist das ja im Zweifelsfall angenehm. 



mete schrieb:


> Lack und Rostschutz sind dafür eher ... unterirdisch.



Deiner hat Roststellen bekommen? Und eher bei einer Verwendung als Stadtfahrradfahrgerät oder mehr so im Schlamm?


Vielen Dank,

der Sonderzeichenbeauftragte


----------



## mete (27. Februar 2014)

ãß¢¬×ÿz schrieb:


> Deiner hat Roststellen bekommen? Und eher bei einer Verwendung als Stadtfahrradfahrgerät oder mehr so im Schlamm?



Der Pompetamine selbst ist noch neu und hat damit keine Schäden bis jetzt. Allerdings habe ich bereits einige Stahlrahmen von On-One besessen und das Lackproblem trat eigentlich immer auf. Ist aber nur ein optischer Makel, ein strukturelles Problem hatte ich deswegen noch nie.


----------



## schotti65 (20. März 2014)

War irgendjemand gestern (Mittwoch) Abend bei Globetrotter?


----------



## axl65 (20. März 2014)

schotti65 schrieb:


> War irgendjemand gestern (Mittwoch) Abend bei Globetrotter?


Nee,ick war mit dem Checker bei Dynamo...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (20. März 2014)

Ich versteh schon, die Frage steht ziemlich leer im Raum.

Ich weiss, dass ihr beide nicht da wart, ich war ja da.
H.P. hat seinen BBS-Vortrag gehalten.
Das war recht interessant, wenn ich auch das meißte Material schon kannte.

Und da ca. 50 Hände hochgingen bei der Frage, wer MTB fahre,
ich aber absolut niemand kannte, wollte ich mal wissen, ob sich hier jemand tummelt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2014)

H.P.?


----------



## titzy (20. März 2014)

Harald Phillip, mist hätt ich mal eher wissen soll, das Event hätt mich mal interessiert.


----------



## checkb (21. März 2014)

Das meisten Sachen in Kommunikation laufen doch inzwischen über WA oder FB. Frag doch mal in der Berliner FB Gruppe MTB Berlin oder Radsport Berlin nach.


----------



## titzy (21. März 2014)

checkb schrieb:


> Das meisten Sachen in Kommunikation laufen doch inzwischen über WA oder FB.



Das find ich halt schade, beides sind Dienste wo man mich nie antreffen wird, erst recht jetzt wo Dienste noch verschwagert sind.


----------



## JoeSchmoe (21. März 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Das find ich halt schade, beides sind Dienste wo man mich nie antreffen wird, erst recht jetzt wo Dienste noch verschwagert sind.



da bin ich zu 100% bei Dir! Bin mir zwar bewusst, das dadurch einige Infos an mir vorbeigehen, aber dem Verein werde ich nicht beitreten. Schade nur das viele zu WA abwandern u. das eigentliche Forum dadurch etwas ausstirbt :-(


----------



## mod31 (21. März 2014)

Ohne Whattsapp ist es (noch) schwieirg, weil mittlerweile jeder darüber kommuniziert!

Aber zu dem Fratzenbuchverein bekommt mich auch keiner


----------



## Kharma (21. März 2014)

mod31 schrieb:


> Ohne Whattsapp ist es (noch) schwieirg, weil mittlerweile jeder darüber kommuniziert!...


 
Ein Klares: NÖ! Man kann auch ohne.


----------



## mod31 (21. März 2014)

Aus meinem Freundes.- und Bekanntenkreis schon...ok, wenige Ausnahmen gibts, somit ist meine ortwahl nicht ganz korrekt


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2014)

Und was an Whatsapp ansatzweise besser sein soll als an fb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (21. März 2014)

mod31 schrieb:


> Ohne Whattsapp ist es (noch) schwieirg, weil mittlerweile jeder darüber kommuniziert!



Ja ich dachte die WA Aufkaufaktion würde mal ein paar Leute "heilen", aber wat solls die Menschen wollen nicht geheilt werden!
So bleibt mir wenigestens mehr Zeit zum radeln, da ich ja nicht ständig in ner WA / Fratzenbuchgruppe nach schauen und schreiben muss. 



Kharma schrieb:


> Ein Klares: NÖ! Man kann auch ohne.


Ich kann mich sogar noch an Zeiten erinnern, da gab es nicht mal mobile Telefone - man war das schön!
Vielleicht kommen wir ja mal irgend wann beim "Offline 2.0" an.


----------



## steffle (21. März 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Ich kann mich sogar noch an Zeiten erinnern, da gab es nicht mal mobile Telefone - man war das schön!
> Vielleicht kommen wir ja mal irgend wann beim "Offline 2.0" an.



ach komm schon, so alt bist du doch gar nicht... 

Aber sicher wieder eine sinnvolle Diskussion. Ähnlich dem Thema Alu/Carbon, 26"/29", Haargel ja/nein...

Nun mal ehrlich, wer will denn wirklich auf Mobiltelefon oder Internet verzichten?? echtes Offline ?? Ich mein, dann gäbe es dieses Forum hier auch nicht oder ??


----------



## Anto (21. März 2014)

Naja... im Gegensatz zu den Gruppen im Fratzbuch landet bei Whatsapp oft nur das, was hier sowieso nichtöffentlich über PN/ Unterhaltung oder IG geschrieben wird, da der Kontakt im vertrauten und nicht anonymen Kreise stattfindet. Aber wie in allen sozialen Netzwerken ändert sich das Nutzungsverhalten auch in so einem Forum wie hier. Doch WAYNE interessierts, solange wir zusammen auf dem Bike unseren Spaß haben.



JoeSchmoe schrieb:


> da bin ich zu 100% bei Dir! Bin mir zwar bewusst, das dadurch einige Infos an mir vorbeigehen, aber dem Verein werde ich nicht beitreten. Schade nur das viele zu WA abwandern u. das eigentliche Forum dadurch etwas ausstirbt :-(



Ach was, up to date ist das was wichtig ist, nicht umgekehrt


----------



## titzy (21. März 2014)

steffle schrieb:


> Nun mal ehrlich, wer will denn wirklich auf Mobiltelefon oder Internet verzichten?? echtes Offline ?? Ich mein, dann gäbe es dieses Forum hier auch nicht oder ??



Sorry, das Offline 2.0 bezog sich mehr auf das Thema Handy und Co. Oder besser gesagt einfach mal abschalten lernen!
Das Internet + Forum kann schon bleiben, aber dieses ständig und überall erreichbar zu seien, das muss in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt seien. Kann ja zum Glück jeder für sich selber entscheiden ...

Auch toll: Wenn neuen Mitglieder im Forum erstmal noch ihre neue FB Gruppe aufmachen und posten, um sich dann besser zu organisieren. 
Warum sind sie dann hier im Forum?


----------



## sprotte (21. März 2014)

... mal was ganz anderes. Gibt es hier jemanden, der heute Nacht, bzw. heute Früh, versucht hat Stones-Karten für die Waldbühne zu Originalpeisen zu ergattern und es auch geschafft hat ???   

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Kasebi (22. März 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Sorry, das Offline 2.0 bezog sich mehr auf das Thema Handy und Co. Oder besser gesagt einfach mal abschalten lernen!
> Das Internet + Forum kann schon bleiben, aber dieses ständig und überall erreichbar zu seien, das muss in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt seien. Kann ja zum Glück jeder für sich selber entscheiden ...


Das unterschreibe ich zu 100 Prozent. Denn genau so handhabe ich es schon immer. Und so reicht mir mein 8 Jahre altes Nokia noch immer. Und im Schnitt lade ich einmal im Jahr 15€ auf die Karte. Ich entscheide ob und wann ich für wen erreichbar bin. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## cubation (22. März 2014)

@sprotte ich weiß ohnehin nicht warum die in der "kleinen" Waldbühne auftreten. 
Aber keine 2h soll es gedauert haben bis die Karten weg sind. Ich bin mittlerweile echt dafür Karten bindend mit Namen zu versehen und nur gegen eine Gebühr von einigen Euros übertragbar zu machen. Nur so kommt man gegen diese Ebay-Hamster Käufern an. Es gibt ja schon Bands die aktiv versuchen gegen solche Leute vorzugehen. 

Noch was anderes: 

...vergesst Protektorenjacken und Fullfacehelme, es gibt da was neues: 

http://www.n24.de/n24/Mediathek/videos/d/4470876/matratze-rettet-stuerzenden-radfahrer.html


Thomas


----------



## sprotte (22. März 2014)

Hi @cubation, cubi, noch schlimmer, nach 8 Minuten waren rund 60 000 tickets, also alle für Berlin und Düsseldorf, verkauft. Die Theaterkassen, die von ticketmaster beliefert werden, bekommen bei solch großen events überhaupt keine Karten. Außerdem hatten nur die eine reelle chance, die sich einige Tage vorher auf bestimmten Portalen registriert und die Karten vorher bestellt haben. Diese Infos habe ich leider erst im Nachhinein erhalten. Also, wer kein Internet hat, ist Nääse.  Inzwischen sind die Preise erst einmal ins Unermessliche gestiegen, Höchstpreis 9000,- € für eine Karte, die da jemand haben möchte.   Siehe hier, letzte Seite. http://www.viagogo.de/Konzert-Tickets/Rock-und-Pop/Rolling-Stones-Karten/E-641438  Bekommt er natürlich nicht. Waldbühne und Stones ist sehr geschichtsträchtig und gehören irgendwie zusammen. Sie haben dort wohl noch etwas gut zu machen, brachen sie doch 1965 das Konzert nach nur 20 Minuten ab. Der Besuch dieses Megaevents ist für viele auch eine Image- und Prestigefrage, die geben schon mal ganz locker über 1000,- € für eine Karte ohne Wimpernzucken aus. Da bleiben die richtigen Stonesfans schon mal auf der Strecke.  Aber kurz vor dem Konzert purzeln die Preise wieder, vorausgesetzt, die Schieber sind nicht alle Karten losgeworden. Ist bei der Waldbühne zwar schwer zu glauben, aber mal sehen. 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## PiratPilot (22. März 2014)

Sprotte, ich habe auch einige Stones-Groupies im engeren Familienkreis. Wir waren letztes Jahr für 5 Euro bei Starfucker - ich fand die besser als das Original! Aber 1000,- sind jenseits von gut und böse. Das würde ich höchstens für ein KYUSS-Konzert bezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (22. März 2014)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Sprotte, ich habe auch einige Stones-Groupies im engeren Familienkreis. Wir waren letztes Jahr für 5 Euro bei Starfucker - ich fand die besser als das Original! Aber 1000,- sind jenseits von gut und böse. Das würde ich höchstens für ein KYUSS-Konzert bezahlen.



... mmhhh, KYUSS kannte ich noch gar nicht, jedenfalls nicht bewusst. Ganz schön heavy und mitreißend. 

Bei den Starfuckern bin ich auch regelmäßig, nur leider nicht für nur 5,- €. Die Stones sind eine Legende und wenn man als Fan die Chance hat sie live zu erleben sind Coverbands nur ein sperlicher Ersatz, auch wenn sie noch so gut spielen. Noch dazu die Konstellation Stones, Waldbühne und letzte Gelegenheit sie in der Nähe live zu sehen. Die Emotionen dabei spielen wohl die größere Rolle. Jedenfalls sind bei mir so um die 300,- € die absolute Obergrenze. Es widerstrebt mir auch den Betrügern in die Tasche zu wirtschaften.

LG, sprotte.


----------



## schotti65 (24. März 2014)

@sprotte; die Stones spielen wohl auch im Sommer  in Roskilde, Tickets kosten 349,-.


----------



## sprotte (24. März 2014)

schotti65 schrieb:


> @sprotte; die Stones spielen wohl auch im Sommer  in Roskilde, Tickets kosten 349,-.



... ja, danke schotti !!! Die spielen am 03.07. dort und die Karten gehen ab 225,- € nur für die Stones los. 

http://www.ampya.com/news/Live/Rolling-Stones-beim-Roskilde-Festival-2014-SN107651/

Die Karten für das gesamte Festival kosten ab 381,- €

http://www.viagogo.de/Festival-Tick...GOOFESROSKI2BFE5C5BD1-000487&AdID=31734401060

Das ist mir dann aber wirklich zu viel Aufwand. Die Waldbühne liegt vor der Haustür.

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Altglienicker (24. März 2014)

.


----------



## sprotte (24. März 2014)

AG, danke für die Info !!! Ich war blöderweise nicht registriert und hab's auf mehreren Seiten versucht, allerdings auch erst 5 Min. nach 0 Uhr, weil ich ja pflichtbewusst erst meine ganze Post beantworten musste.    Dachte wirklich nicht, dass es sooooo schlimm werden würde.  Also es gab Stehkarten für hinter den Rängen für 109,- €, ganz weit weg von der Bühne, Sitzplatzkarten für 161,-, 191,- und 249,- €, je nach Rang und Stehkarten direkt vor der Bühne für 224,- €, die wollte ich eigentlich. 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## cubation (25. März 2014)

Der Verlauf mit Stones Karten ist ja echt schon krank. Echt schade für euch.  

Mal wieder was anderes: 

http://www.berliner-kurier.de/poliz...die-kette-gelegt,7169126,26653944,item,1.html

Achso und falls ihr jemanden kennt der samt Rädern bei mir einziehen will: 

https://www.wg-gesucht.de/4367624.html

 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (5. April 2014)

Sonntag 23:20 mal wieder KLUNKERZ auf Servus TV


----------



## Kasebi (6. April 2014)

Die "Umweltschützer" aus Sachsen sind ein merkwürdiges Volk






http://blog.malupage.de/?p=5688

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Runterrauf (5. Mai 2014)

Schätzchen, wenn du einfach mal sehen willst, wie ein Parkhaus für 700 Autos, mitten im Wald, und dem dazugehörigen Asphaltband, mitten durch den Wald, aussieht, dann komm doch einfach mal nach Schierke.

Also dass ist da, wo man früher so auf Waldwegen so mit dem Mountainbike langdüste, um sich mal für ein Wochenende den betonierten Aussichten zu entziehen.

RR


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Kharma (5. Mai 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Wer noch nie nach Schierke mit dem Auto gefahren ist, werfe den ersten Stein!



Das ging vorher allerdings auch ohne Parktempel


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (5. Mai 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Na dann frag mal die 713 Einwohner von Schierke, wie sich die jährlich 1,5 Millionen Gäste auf die Parkplatzsituation im Ort auswirken!


Wenn die 714 Einwohner alle vermieten und überall mit drinhängen wie zB.Gastronomie usw., dann wollen sie es so. Jeder hat doch sein Stellplatz vor dem Haus oder im Hof. Bin gespannt ob es ein Gepäckshuttel gibt und ob der Betongbunker sich gut einfügen tut......in die alten Häuschen, oder bloß in die Natur. Der Wurmberg sieht doch schon geschunden genug aus mit seiner Skipiste. Wer sich das ausgedacht hat gehört. ......


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## steffle (5. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gestern auch eher zufällig über diese parkhausbaustelle gestolpert. Ich habe mich nur gefragt, wenn das Ding mal voll mit Autos ist, wie lange braucht man um sich an den ganzen Wandersleuten "vorbeizuklingeln"...


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (5. Mai 2014)

Letztendlich geht es um Geld, egal wie man es schönredet.
Und bloß weil ich kein Architekt bin und eine "bessere" (besser für wen?) Lösung weiß (vor allem so auf die schnelle) darf ich trotzdem etwas nicht gut finden.
AG, Neutralität ist eine schwierige und erstrebenswerte Sache, aber manchmal sind Pläne einfach mal unfug.


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Kharma (5. Mai 2014)

So einfach ist die Welt?


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Kharma (5. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Runterrauf (5. Mai 2014)

1. Das Parkhaus an sich steht für mich als Synonym dafür, dass der Mensch die Grenze der Ausbeutung der Natur bereits überschritten hat. Schließlich haben wir es geschafft, soviel Blech aus der Erde zu walzen, dass mittlerweile die Autos nicht mehr nebeneinander in die Landschaft passen, wir müssen sie jetzt übereinander abstellen.
2. Der Tourismus ist angekurbelt, oder woran liegt es, dass man z.Bsp. in Schierke zumindest kurzfristig kaum eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit bekommt, mehr ist eben nicht machbar. Punkt. Dann fahr ich eben woanders hin, und schreie nicht nach einem Hotel.
3. Der Parkplatz am Barrenberg war, so oft ich in Schierke war, noch nie voll

In Höhe des Hotels Bodeblick geht die Straße nunmehr mit Leitplanke bis an die Bode ran, das ist Autobahn! An der neuen Straße zur Stapelgarage werden die Waldhänge mit Beton ausgegossen und Natursteinquadern zugestellt. Wau. Schierke hat sich seiner Identität beraubt. Schließlich lullern wir dahin, um der Betonitis zu entkommen, auf (von mir aus) Waldautobahnen zu biken, und einfach nur in der Natur zu sein.

(nur zur Vollständigkeit: ich war mit der Bahn angereist)


----------



## Holstenpils1 (5. Mai 2014)

Die parken sowieso alle woanders. ...
So is er eben ,der Mensch - bequem. Ich glaube nicht das irgendeiner sich da reinstellt und zur Bahn latscht oder sonst wo hin. Irgendwo am Rande geht immer was. So nun Gute Nacht. 
Schierke rockt trotzdem


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## cubation (8. Mai 2014)

*den ersten Steinwerf* Ich war noch nie mit dem Automobil in Schierke. Hab die "Baustelle" aber letztens auch verwundert entdeckt. Dachte da aber eher an eine neue Bettenburg.

Der Brocken sollte doch eigentlich genügend Volumen haben, um eine größere Garage fast unsichtbar unterzubringen...

Schaue man sich einfach mal bei gutem Wetter den Schmetterlingsplatz in Berlin an. Ich mein die S-Bahn hält da ja fast schon im Grunewald. Oder der Parkplatz am Drachenflieger... usw. Schrecklich!

Wer in die Natur will, sollte das auch auf natürlichem Wege tun... Der OB von Schierke hätte sich mal eher für den Ausbau des Götheweges bis zum Plateau stark machen sollen. So fern er da Einfluß drauf hätte...


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (8. Mai 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Wer in die Natur will, sollte das auch auf natürlichem Wege tun...
> 
> 
> Thomas



Cubi....für die meisten ist die Fahrt mit dem Auto in die Natur der natürlichste Weg...!!!

axl


----------



## pyroGhost (13. Mai 2014)

Schätzchen, ich wollte meine alte Stadthure nur ein bisschen umbauen, dass das Fahren wieder Spaß macht. Kette war durch, 4 von 6 Ritzeln abgenudelt, die drei Kettenblätter sowieso. Canti-Bremsen ohne Biss, ohne Bremsbelag, dazu Bremsschalthebel, die durchgenudelt waren, unbequeme Griffe, rostige Laufräder mit Monster-Achten sowieso. Der durchgerostete und dann gerissene Schaltzug gab den Rest. Es musste was geschehen.
Also Rahmen nackig gemacht, alles unnötige abgeflext, Bohrungen für eine Zugverlegung im Inneren gesetzt, lackiert und aus dem alten Raleigh Stahlrahmen:






wurde mit Hilfe der Restekiste, einigen geschenkten Teilen, einer Dose Lack, Geduld und einigen kleinen Investitionen das hier:






















Das Deore-Schaltwerk auf dem Foto habe ich gegen ein XT-Schaltwerk getauscht, da die Kettenspannung zu gering war und die Kette bei kleinen Schlägen ständig abgeflogen ist. Auch mit dem neuen SW habe ich heute eingeklemmt zwischen BMW und Porsche gelernt, wie man mit dem rechten Fuß die Kette wieder rauf bekommt.
Ich brauche also noch eine Kettenführung für 52 Zähne oder ein Rennradschaltwerk, das mit ner 32er Kassette klar kommt.
Außerdem kommt noch ne schwarze Sattelstütze und Pedale ohne Rost und ausgelutschte Lager. Aber meine Flats möchte ich nicht anbauen, da sich das einfach falsch anfühlt...

Aber alles in allem bin ich mit der 12,3 kilo Stadtprinzessin für unter 100€ zufrieden. Auch wenn ich mir ein neues Schloss kaufen musste...

Vielen Dank an SteffenZ für die Kurbel.

pyro


----------



## cubation (15. Mai 2014)

Wer am Samstag langeweile hat, kann gern auf die Straße des 17. Juni kommen. Nachdem die Nachwuchssportler in den niedrigeren Altersklassen ihre Runden auf der Merkel Raute gedreht haben, kommen die Klappradsportler...

Infos zum Samstag bekommt ihr auf: http://world-klapp.de/programm-2014/. Ab 17:00 Uhr gehen die Fahrer auf die Strecke, vorher gibts noch ein wenig Vorprogramm. Inwiefern das dann für Aussenstehende interessant ist, weiß ich nicht. 

Von wem sind denn Samstags die Kids am Start?

Und wer startet am Sonntag auf der großen Runde?


Thomas


----------



## Kharma (15. Mai 2014)

Der Speedneedle auf'n Klapprad


----------



## honkori (15. Mai 2014)

...um die Ernsthaftigkeit mal zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Anto (15. Mai 2014)

Mit der ganzen Klapprad-WM-Geschichte kann ich mich zwar nicht so wirklich anfreunden (ist mir alles zur urban, zu hipster…), aber diese Pressekonferenz haut alles raus 

Das wird hoffentlich vor dem Proletensport Fußball übertragen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (16. Mai 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Und wer startet am Sonntag auf der großen Runde?
> 
> 
> Thomas



Die 120 Kilometer Runde mit dem SSP-MTB. Letztes Jahr lief's in gleicher Konstellation ganz gut. Dieses Jahr ist es aber etwas mau mit der Kondition. Somit ist das Ziel, schneller als der Besenwagen zu sein.


----------



## Eispickel (31. Mai 2014)

Schätzchen, es mag so absurd sein, dass man es nicht für möglich hält aber anscheinend gibt es auf dieser Welt nichts was es nicht gibt. Mir tut nur irgendwie die Antilope Leid, die gehört da nämlich (auch wenn es echt lustig aussieht) überhaupt nicht hin ....


----------



## axl65 (1. Juni 2014)

Schätzelein,

ick hab da mal ne Frage !!!

Was bewegt Abertausende ,bei diesem wundervollen Wetter,sich mit ihren Rädern im 
Schneckentempo durch die Stadt zu quälen ???
Ick habe dit heute in der Sonnenallee beobachtet,mir erschliesst sich einfach der Sinn 
nicht...!!!
Berlin hat so ein duftes Umland,interessante Orte,Wasser,Wald,Ausflugsgaststätten....
und dann geht es einmal quer durch die Stadt.

War eventuell jemand aus dem Forum auch dabei und kann mir seine Sicht auf die
Dinge vermitteln ????

Danke !!!

axl


----------



## machero (1. Juni 2014)

das ist "Innercity" ...für Anfänger


----------



## Anto (1. Juni 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ick habe dit heute in der Sonnenallee beobachtet,mir erschliesst sich einfach der Sinn
> nicht...!!!


Schau doch einfach mal in deine Signatur


----------



## mod31 (1. Juni 2014)

Anto schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal in deine Signatur


----------



## axl65 (1. Juni 2014)

Anto schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal in deine Signatur


Habe ick jemacht und deswegen meine Meinung dazu gesagt !!!

Wäre aber auch an sinnvollen Aussagen interessiert,vor allen von Mitfahrern der Sternfahrt !!!



axl


----------



## axl65 (1. Juni 2014)

edit...


----------



## Anto (1. Juni 2014)

Das war Schritt eins. Sehr gut Axl!  

Aber jetzt folgt Schritt zwei: nachdenken!

Und sofern diese Hürde gemeistert ist wartet der schwierigste Teil.
Schritt drei: Zusammenhänge verknüpfen!

Können wir nun das Rätsel lösen?


----------



## axl65 (1. Juni 2014)

Anto schrieb:


> Das war Schritt eins. Sehr gut Axl!
> 
> Aber jetzt folgt Schritt zwei: nachdenken!
> 
> ...



Ick will,kann und werde Dir geistig nicht folgen !!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (1. Juni 2014)

ADFC Sternfahrt


----------



## titzy (1. Juni 2014)

@axl65
Dann will ich dir mal ein paar meiner Beweggründe nennen mitzurollen.

1. Wetter war schon mal super (bis auf morgens etwas frisch, was bei schnuckeligen 16km/h noch nicht zum warmlaufen mutiert, aber es gibt ja warme Klamotten)
2. Die spontanen Wochenendplanung für die zusammenhängenden 4 Tage wurde spontan wieder über den Haufen geworfen, weswegen ultraspontan andere Optionen erschlossen wurden.
3. Diese erforderten eine Anwesenheit im Bereich Tempelhoferfeld ab 15/16 Uhr, was perfekt mit dem Zeitplan der Sternfahrt korrelierte ...
4. Es waren also nur der komplette Vormittag frei verfügbar, was eine größere Runde oder Exkurse ins Berliner Umland erschwerten / nicht ermöglichte.
5. Die Tatsache *kostenfrei *(in Form von Bußgeld und/oder Startgeld) die Autobahn mit dem Rad zu besuchen.
6. Wieder einmal ein paar seltsame 2Räder zu Gesicht zu bekommen (vielleicht lade ich ja mal noch ein paar Fotos davon hoch)
7. Da es bei der Sache primär darum geht, den Fahrradfahrern im Strassenverkehr Gehör zu verschaffen, finde ich das schon unterstützenswert.

Alles in allem finde ich es aber viel bedenklicher, daß du eine solche Veranstaltung offensichtlich als Zuschauer beigewohnt hast, wo diese doch einmal im Altherrentempo erfolgte.


----------



## cubation (1. Juni 2014)

Der Versuch wars echt mal wert... Und nette Zweiräder gab es schon zu sehen. Ich war erstaunt wie viele exotische Räder zwischen den Alltagsrädern zu finden waren. Scheinbar fühlen sich von der Sternfahrt ja echt sehr viele Leute angezogen. Aus welchen Beweggründen weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. 

Es war mal nett, zwischen den vielen vielen Ottonormalradlern zu fahren. Ob ich das nächstes Jahr noch einmal machen werde... denke nur wenn es keine wirkliche Alternative gibt. 


Thomas


----------



## axl65 (1. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> @axl65
> Dann will ich dir mal ein paar meiner Beweggründe nennen mitzurollen.
> 
> 1. Wetter war schon mal super (bis auf morgens etwas frisch, was bei schnuckeligen 16km/h noch nicht zum warmlaufen mutiert, aber es gibt ja warme Klamotten)
> ...



Danke erstmal für Deine Beweggründe...nun gut...1-4 bedeutet aus der Not eine Tugend machen,
5 muss halt jeder für sich selbst wissen,ick habe beruflich zuviele Autobahnkilometer abgespult,
da müsste ick dit mit dem Rad nicht haben...6 klingt okay und verständlich...bei 7 fehlt mir der 
Glaube an den Erfolg...!!!

Tja,wat meine Person betrifft,ick hatte heute Breitschaft,war in einer ADAC Mission unterwegs
und nutzte den Zwangsstopp auf der Sonnenallee zum zuschauen.
Aber hätte ick frei gehabt,wäre ick nicht mal in der Nähe der Sternfahrt gewesen..Tempo hin oder her !!!

axl


----------



## axl65 (1. Juni 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Der Versuch wars echt mal wert... Und nette Zweiräder gab es schon zu sehen. Ich war erstaunt wie viele exotische Räder zwischen den Alltagsrädern zu finden waren. Scheinbar fühlen sich von der Sternfahrt ja echt sehr viele Leute angezogen. Aus welchen Beweggründen weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.
> 
> Es war mal nett, zwischen den vielen vielen Ottonormalradlern zu fahren. Ob ich das nächstes Jahr noch einmal machen werde... denke nur wenn es keine wirkliche Alternative gibt.
> 
> ...


Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

axl


----------



## titzy (1. Juni 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> Tja,wat meine Person betrifft,ick hatte heute Breitschaft,war in einer ADAC Mission unterwegs
> und nutzte den Zwangsstopp auf der Sonnenallee zum zuschauen.
> Aber hätte ick frei gehabt,wäre ick nicht mal in der Nähe der Sternfahrt gewesen..Tempo hin oder her !!!



Ok, das entschuldig schon mal.
Ob ich nächstes Jahr dabei bin kann ich auch noch nicht abschätzen.
Es war definitiv mal eine interessante/andere Erfahrung gewesen.

Aber du musst mir jetzt mal erklären, wie du beruflich mit dem Fahrrad auf der Autobahn Kilometer schrubbst. 
Mit dem Auto kenn ich den Streckenabschnitt auch genug auswendig, aber mit dem Fahrrad empfand ich das schon mal ganz anders.
Schon allein aus der geringeren Reisegeschwindigkeit, nimmt man dies völlig anders wahr.

Und mir kam stellenweise sowas in den Sinn:





*Picknick auf der Autobahn in den 50ern*


----------



## cubation (1. Juni 2014)

Hauptsache du persönlich hattest dadurch keine Schwierigkeiten.  

Ich hatte am Hermannplatz ein nettes, aber auch sinnloses Gespräch mit einem ziemlich erhitzten Taxi-Fahrer. Der ein allgemeines Problem mit Radfahrern hatte und zusätzlich saß auf seinem Beifahrersitz noch eine kleine wildfluchende, stattlich gekleidete ältere Dame mit rotgefärbtem Haar. Ich denke die Fahrt wird sie nur mit der Androhung von Gewalt oder der Polizei bezahlt haben. Ich habe noch nie eine so unentspannte Rentnerin erlebt. Auch ich hätte damit ein Problem am Sonntag nicht rechtzeitig zum Kaffeklatsch zu kommen, aber ich würde wenigstens mitbekommen, dass diese Situation aussichtslos ist. Übrigens war die U-Bahn keine 50 m entfernt. 

Wenn alle Parteien auf der Straße miteinander zu recht kommen würden, bräuchte man so eine Sternfahrt vielleicht gar nicht. Ob sie irgendetwas ändert wage ich allerdings auch zu bezweifeln. 


Thomas


----------



## axl65 (1. Juni 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Hauptsache du persönlich hattest dadurch keine Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> Ich hatte am Hermannplatz ein nettes, aber auch sinnloses Gespräch mit einem ziemlich erhitzten Taxi-Fahrer. Der ein allgemeines Problem mit Radfahrern hatte und zusätzlich saß auf seinem Beifahrersitz noch eine kleine wildfluchende, stattlich gekleidete ältere Dame mit rotgefärbtem Haar. Ich denke die Fahrt wird sie nur mit der Androhung von Gewalt oder der Polizei bezahlt haben. Ich habe noch nie eine so unentspannte Rentnerin erlebt. Auch ich hätte damit ein Problem am Sonntag nicht rechtzeitig zum Kaffeklatsch zu kommen, aber ich würde wenigstens mitbekommen, dass diese Situation aussichtslos ist. Übrigens war die U-Bahn keine 50 m entfernt.
> 
> ...



Ick hatte dadurch ganz gewiss keine Schwierigkeiten...wir wussten ja dass uns das irgendwo treffen wird
und ausser entspannt zu bleiben,hilft einem da eh nix.
Auch aus den umstehenden Kfz kamen keine Worte des Grolls.
Um nicht zu wissen dass heute eben diese Sternfahrt ansteht,muss man im übrigen auch schon
ziemlich ignorant sein.

Und was das Verhalten der Verkehrsteilnehmer untereinander angeht...darüber könnte man 
Stunden...Tage...Monate...Jahrelang trefflich schwafeln...nur ändern würde sich nichts !!!

axl


----------



## axl65 (1. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Ok, das entschuldig schon mal.
> Ob ich nächstes Jahr dabei bin kann ich auch noch nicht abschätzen.
> Es war definitiv mal eine interessante/andere Erfahrung gewesen.
> 
> ...



Nee...ick muss mit dem Rad nich uffe Autobahn...ooch wenn se leer steht !!!
Aber das Picknick Bild is geil...früher..als alles noch viel besser war !!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (2. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Kharma (2. Juni 2014)

Umweltfestival - Elektroräder...

Finde den Fehler!


----------



## Altglienicker (2. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## axl65 (2. Juni 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Da findet in unserer Stadt die größte Fahrraddemo der Welt statt, und hier, in einem Fahrradforum (!), wird über die Sinnhaftigkeit solch einer Veranstaltung orakelt. Warum seid Ihr eigentlich immer so pessimistisch?
> 
> Das Ziel der Sternfahrt, das Umweltfestival, hatte doch an Themen und Veranstaltungen für Radfahrer Einiges zu bieten. Zum Beispiel eine Firma, die Gütertransporte mit Schwerlast-Elektrorädern anbietet und für die Aussteller auf dem Festivalgelände auch gleich tätig wurde. Wäre ja eventuell sogar für Axl interessant gewesen.


Eben...es ist ein Fahrradforum,ein Ort wo man einfach auch mal nachfragen kann und nicht immer alles ganz toll finden muss nur weil da etwas für Muskelkraftangetriebene Ein-Zwei und Mehrräder veranstaltet wird.

@AG:
Schwerlastzweiräder,angetrieben durch was auch immer,wären in meiner jetzigen Branche nicht einsetzbar!!!

axl


----------



## Kharma (2. Juni 2014)

Ich will sagen, dass Fahrräder mit einem "Antrieb" der künstlich erzeugten Strom benötigt und irgendwann Sondermüll ist, nichts wirklich tolles für die Umwelt ist.


----------



## Altglienicker (2. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (2. Juni 2014)

Grüne Liga verteilt Preise... kann sie gern machen. Sagt das deswegen was aus? Nö! (Spätestens seit dem ADAC-Debakel)
Die Grünen stehen auch nicht mehr für das, was sie mal waren.
CO²-Einsparungen sind toll, Lärmreduzierung auch... Aluminiumherstellung aber nicht und die Schaffung neuen Sondermülls auch nicht.
(Und ja, Fahrräder sind aus Alu und ich find es auch nicht sooo doll)


Und noch einmal: Nein, ich habe keine Supi-Dupi-Lösung in der Tasche und erlaube mir trotzdem eine Meinung zu Dingen zu haben 
Ich meinte in erster Linie erst mal E-Bikes...


----------



## Altglienicker (2. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## axl65 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir gerade ca.200kg in Form einer Couchgarnitur,also 3Sitzer-2Sitzer-Sessel,auf einem Lastenfahrrad vorgestellt...wäre interessant...!!!


----------



## titzy (2. Juni 2014)

@axl65 meinst du jetzt etwa so ungefähr:





oder lieber so?

Vielleicht wäre das ja dann hier auch was für dich, oder doch lieber noch etwas mehr entspannen im Bettchen?


----------



## cubation (2. Juni 2014)

DANKE!


( ich kenn Leute die haben schon Umzüge per Lastenrad gemacht, wenn auch eher nicht mit der ganzen Familie )

Thomas


----------



## Kharma (2. Juni 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst Du eine Meinung haben. Ich hätte nur gerne die Argumentation verstanden. Die viel bessere Lösung abzulehnen, nur weil sie nicht perfekt ist, würde dazu führen, dass es keinen Fortschritt mehr gibt.



... oder halt einen langsameren sogenannten Fortschritt.
Dann ist Atomkraft ja auch eine feine Sache, da angeblich völlig Emmisionsfrei (und stille ist das allemal  )

Mir geht es darum, das ein E-Bike für MICH in eine völlig falsche Richtung geht, da ein Fahrrad ja erstmal recht leise ist^^, keinen Strom oder sonstwede Energie benötigt (außer meiner Muskulatur) und, bis auf den Aluminium-Faktor, recht gut zu recyclen ist.
Und es sind ja eben selten die Übergewichtigen oder Kranken, die solche Fahrräder benutzen, sondern anscheined eher die, die nicht mithalten können oder wollen.
Und sag bitte nicht, na wenigstens fahren die dann auch Rad... tun sie nur zu, was-weiß-ich-50%.
Ich bin so ein Rad gefahren und habe erlebt, was die Dinger können und wie wenig Energie ich benötigte, um den Teufelsberg zu befahren.
Soll ein jeder machen wie er will udn ich box natürlich auch niemandem auf seinem E-Bike um oder rede nicht mit ihm.
Aber ich finde auch, dass das mit dem eigentlichen Radfahren nichts mehr zu tun hat und zum großen Teil einer bequemen Menschheit die Illusion einer sportlichen Tätigkeit gibt.

E-Autos... brauchen auch strom. Sind zwar leiser, haben aber ebenfalls Akkus, die Sondermüll hervorrufen, von dem wir ja eh schon genug haben.
Wir brauchen immer mehr Strom, Strom, Strom und glauben anscheinend, das sei des Rätsels Lösung.
Es ist ein Anfang, weg vom Öl etc., aber vielleicht auch nur ein weg in die nächste Sackgasse.

Aber das wird die Zeit und der Geist der Menschheit zeigen.


----------



## Kharma (2. Juni 2014)

Meine Rechtschreibung... ich weiß


----------



## cubation (2. Juni 2014)

Also wenn du dir vor deinem 70. Lebensjahr ein E-Bike kaufst und mir keine ordentliches Argument dafür bringen könntest. Würde ich nicht mehr mit dir sprechen... 

Am Sonntag war jemand Arnold Schwarzenegger ähnelnd auf eine Haibike E-Bike unterwegs. Er war aber doch eher um Jahrzehnte jünger. Ich weiß nicht ob er zu weit weg war, aber ich frage mich gerade warum ich ihn nicht darauf angesprochen hatte. 

Aber so ein wenig kann ich Kharma´s Argumentation schon verstehen. 


Thomas


----------



## axl65 (2. Juni 2014)

So ungefähr....aber ich sehe kein Elektroantrieb...zumindest bei dem Sitzgruppenmöbelauslieferer!!!
Ich würde gerne das Gesicht des Polizisten sehen,der sowas als erster


titzy schrieb:


> @axl65 meinst du jetzt etwa so ungefähr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So bzw.ähnlich, schwebte es mir vor !!!

Aber mal im Ernst,welchen Sinn macht ein Elektro-Schwerlastrad ???
Im privaten Sektor vielleicht noch als " ausgefallenes Unikum " einsetzbar
aber im gewerblichen Bereich ???
Gehen wir mal von ca.200 kg Traglast aus:

2 Waschmaschinen + 2 Trockner = Volumen zu groß
Ikea Mobilar = Volumen zu groß oder man kann es sich auch unter den Arm klemmen
200 Brote = auch hier zu großes Volumen
200 kg schwere Stahlplatte = okay aber da wird das Be + Entladen sehr spannend 

Also wo soll sowas eingesetzt werden und auch noch wirtschaftlich sein ???
Visionen sind ja nicht schlecht aber ( Danke @Reini für das Stichwort) es gab auch
mal die Vision von Lasten Luftschiffen...da gehen heute die Leute baden !!!

axl


----------



## Altglienicker (3. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (3. Juni 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Tja Axl, diese Fragen hätte man Dir bestimmt beantwortet, wenn Du am Sonntag an der Sternfahrt teilgenommen und am Ziel den Stand von Velogista besucht oder eine der zahlreichen Diskussionsrunden verfolgt hättest. Womit dann auch Deine Frage aus Beitrag 4445 beantwortet wäre.
> 
> Ansonsten hilft natürlich auch die Befragung einer beliebigen Suchmaschine. Beispiele:
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt,war ich am Sonntag beruflich im Einsatz (6-18 Uhr) !!!
Aber Deine Aussage 
" Ob und was davon wirtschaftlich ist,wird sich vielleicht erst noch zeigen müssen " 
bestätigt meinen Gedankenansatz ,dufte Sache sowas zu erfinden/bauen,nur man weiß eben noch 
nicht so genau wofür...!!!
Und ob die Dinger dann CO2, Lärm und Feinstaub in Berlin reduzieren wenn sie ungenutzt in 
einer Halle verkommen....ich bezweifel dies !!!


Meine Aussage zu den Cargoliftern hast Du ein wenig aus den Zusammenhang gerissen...!!!
Ach ja,das kannst Du natürlich nicht wissen,Umzüge interessieren mich seit 8 Monaten nur noch 
wenn ich aus der Ferne zusehen kann!!!
Ich habe mein berufliches Tätigkeitsfeld verlagert...!!!

axl


----------



## checkb (3. Juni 2014)

Denkt mal drüber nach: viele Sachen werden einfach nur gemacht um Fördermittel zu bekommen und damit Geld zu verdienen. ( gilt auch für Sternfahrten )  

Mut zur eigenen Drohne, jeder braucht eine Drohne, jeder hat das Recht auf eine Drohne. 

Ach Axl, warum tust du dir das an? 

checkb


----------



## Horsedriver (3. Juni 2014)

Scheinen hier ja doch alle völlig Normal zu sein DAs Wetter war doch super zum Biken und ich war unterwegs auf neuen Wegen, zwischen Nauen,Oranienburg,Hennigsdorf und Falkensee. Stellenweise stehen die Brennesseln doch schon recht hoch...
Horsedriver


----------



## Horsedriver (3. Juni 2014)

Scheinen hier ja doch alle völlig Normal zu sein DAs Wetter war doch super zum Biken und ich war unterwegs auf neuen Wegen, zwischen Nauen,Oranienburg,Hennigsdorf und Falkensee. Stellenweise stehen die Brennesseln doch schon recht hoch...
Horsedriver


----------



## machero (3. Juni 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein berufliches Tätigkeitsfeld verlagert...!!!
> 
> axl



Habe ich das jetzt richtig rausgehört ? 
Du bist zum ADAC gewechselt, dem Verband der Autolobby ? Und sozusagen dem (inoffiziell) direktem Gegenspieler ADFC ? 
...dann wird natürlich n Schuh draus !


----------



## axl65 (3. Juni 2014)

machero schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig rausgehört ?
> Du bist zum ADAC gewechselt, dem Verband der Autolobby ? Und sozusagen dem (inoffiziell) direktem Gegenspieler ADFC ?
> ...dann wird natürlich n Schuh draus !


Nicht ganz...ick arbeite jetzt bei einem Berliner Abschleppunternehmen, unter anderem auch im Auftrag des ADAC. 
Aber natürlich auch für Polizei und Ordnungsamt.
Sehr beliebt ist das beräumen von zugeparkten Radwegen...!!!
Wie sagt der Checker jetzt immer zu mir : Helfer der VP

axl


----------



## machero (3. Juni 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> Sehr beliebt ist das beräumen von zugeparkten Radwegen...!!!



Sehr wichtig + notwendig!!! 
Ich zähl auf Dich!


----------



## axl65 (3. Juni 2014)

machero schrieb:


> Sehr wichtig + notwendig!!!
> Ich zähl auf Dich!



Gerne...!!!
Im übrigen zählt der Stadtbezirk Friedrichshain/Kreuzberg zu meinem polizeilichen Abschleppbezirk...!!!
Also...wennzte mal einen gelben "Im Auftrag des ADAC" Abschleppwagen dort siehst und der Fahrer blaue Arme hat...!!!

axl


----------



## machero (3. Juni 2014)

Ich werd die Augen offen halten 

Gelbe Abschleppwagen sieht man auf jeden Fall recht selten.
Und das wirklich mal n Radweg geräumt wird hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gesehen!!!
Aber dann ist ja jetzt mal der Richtige am Drücker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (3. Juni 2014)

Ick durfte mal im strömenden Regen den Radweg an der Wilhelmstr.leeren,
der Ordnungsamt Bedienstete und ich waren die einzigen während des Monsuns dort und schon garnicht kam ein Radler des Weges...!!!
Lindenstraße, schräg gegenüber vom jüdischen Museum,wird auch oft geräumt...!!!


----------



## Altglienicker (3. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## axl65 (3. Juni 2014)

W


Altglienicker schrieb:


> Wer etwas zum Lebensunterhalt von Axl beitragen will, darf auch gerne hieran teilnehmen: www.radspuren-frei.de
> Läuft noch bis 30. Juni.
> Flyer zum Selbstausdruck



Danke !!!
Wird gerne angenommen...wobei das wirklich nur dem Beitrag zu meinem Lebensunterhalt dient.
Egal ob zugeparkte Feuerwehrzufahrten, Busspuren/Haltestellen oder Radwege/Radspuren...die meisten räumen wir mehrmals am Tag...abschrecken lässt sich davon kaum jemand...!!!

axl


----------



## honkori (3. Juni 2014)

...dann müste ihr eure Beute einfach besser verstecken.


----------



## axl65 (3. Juni 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> ...dann müste ihr eure Beute einfach besser verstecken.


Aber warum sollte ick ne Kuh schlachten die Milch gibt...???


----------



## cubation (3. Juni 2014)

Mit den Abschleppern läuft das wie mit den Polizisten und Ordnungsamtleuten. Krisenfreier Job. 

Ich sehe es täglich vor der Ladentür. Nur abgeschleppt wird hier nie. Gibt halt immer nur eine erhöhte Parkgebühr.


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (3. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## honkori (3. Juni 2014)

Schleppt ihr auch Autos ab, wenn hinten 'n dicker Hund drin schnarcht ??


----------



## axl65 (3. Juni 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> Schleppt ihr auch Autos ab, wenn hinten 'n dicker Hund drin schnarcht ??



Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz genau...aber pack den Hund ins Auto,parke die Karre am 
besten vor einer Berufsfeuerwehr Ausfahrt, entferne Dich vom Kfz und berichte dann bitte hier !!!

axl


----------



## axl65 (3. Juni 2014)

Immer noch mein persönliches Highlight,wobei sich hier aber auch 
die typische deutsche Engstirnigkeit manifestiert,der Lokführer weigerte
sich einfach ein wenig nach rechts auszuschwenken...!!!
Ich musste also aktiv werden...!!!
Man kann im Bild auch die freie Parkfläche,2 Autos davor,erkennen...dorthin
kam der Berlingo dann.


----------



## axl65 (3. Juni 2014)

...gleiche Bahnstrecke,nur an anderer Stelle und ein paar Wochen später:


----------



## checkb (3. Juni 2014)

Jetzt treibt der H.D.V.P. auch hier schon sein Unwesen mit Pics vonne Maloche.  
Gott schütze euch vor dem gelben Monster. 

Egal, Hauptsache Sport frei und U.N.V.S.U.


----------



## cubation (3. Juni 2014)

Ich freue mich immer wenn ich eines der gelben Monster sehe. Aber bisher wars nie der Axl . 

Der Belingo bekam aber trotzdem eine Rechnung ? Durfte er wenigstens erst Wochen später davon erfahren? Wäre mal interessant wie viele dieser Leute das gar nicht erst bemerken wenn das Auto 10m weiter steht. 


Thomas


----------



## axl65 (4. Juni 2014)

checkb schrieb:


> Jetzt treibt der H.D.V.P. auch hier schon sein Unwesen mit Pics vonne Maloche.
> Gott schütze euch vor dem gelben Monster.
> 
> Egal, Hauptsache Sport frei und U.N.V.S.U.



Gerne !!!
7.6. 16.00 Uhr SF
Altglienicke wird platt gemacht !!!
Sport frei !!!	 50815



cubation schrieb:


> Ich freue mich immer wenn ich eines der gelben Monster sehe. Aber bisher wars nie der Axl .
> 
> Der Belingo bekam aber trotzdem eine Rechnung ? Durfte er wenigstens erst Wochen später davon erfahren? Wäre mal interessant wie viele dieser Leute das gar nicht erst bemerken wenn das Auto 10m weiter steht.
> 
> ...


Ick habe schon des öfteren gehupt wenn ick bei Euch am Laden vorbei fahre aber
Du kiekst einfach nicht raus dann....wobei...wenn Du bei jedem hupen in der Strasse
kieken solltest,kämst Du zu nichts anderem...!!!

axl


----------



## sprotte (7. Juni 2014)

... bei Ticketmaster gibt's noch einige Stoneskarten für die Waldbühne am 10.06. Block C für 247,50  € + Abendkasse 2,30 €. Zuschicken geht ja nicht mehr. Falls noch jemand Interesse hat.

http://www.ticketmaster.de/event/the-rolling-stones-14-on-fire-Tickets/91815

LG, sprotte.


----------



## axl65 (7. Juni 2014)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... bei Ticketmaster gibt's noch einige Stoneskarten für die Waldbühne am 10.06. Block C für *247,50  € *+ Abendkasse 2,30 €. Zuschicken geht ja nicht mehr. Falls noch jemand Interesse hat.
> 
> http://www.ticketmaster.de/event/the-rolling-stones-14-on-fire-Tickets/91815
> 
> LG, sprotte.




Ist diese Summe wirklich wahr ???
Wahnsinn...!!!
Ich weiß das es immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt,ob billig oder teuer...
aber das ist mal ne Ansage...!!!
Sollte es Dir das wert gewesen sein und Du dort hingehen,Dir trotzdem
viel Spaß und Freude dabei !!! 


axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (7. Juni 2014)

... danke, werde ich haben. 

... das sind die offiziellen Ticketpreise. Ticketmaster ist der offizielle Hauptvertrieb, also seriös. Bei dubiosen anderen Anbietern lagen die Preise schon bei 9999,- €. Noch sind sie fast alle über 300,- € bis hin zu 3000,- €. Die gehen aber noch runter bis Di. und dann weiß man noch nicht, ob man eine Originalkarte bekommt.

... siehe hier:

http://www.viagogo.de/Konzert-Tickets/Rock-und-Pop/Rolling-Stones-Karten/E-641438

Es ist anzunehmen, dass reichlich Fälschungen im Umlauf sind. Wird Di. Abend sicherlich richtig was los sein dort.

LG, sprotte.


----------



## titzy (7. Juni 2014)

Ich will vorallem nicht wissen, was dann am Dienstag hinter der Waldbühne in dem Waldstück los ist...

Die Preise sind schon echt heftig, aber wenn man bedenkt was einige Rennralder für eine Tour um die Mecklenburger Seen zahlen wundert mich gar nix mehr.


----------



## Altglienicker (7. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## cubation (7. Juni 2014)

Schreit ja glatt nach einem Overnighter am Dienstag in der Wuhlheide! 

Noch was zu den Machenschaften der Ticketfirmen:

http://www.ticcats.de/blog/entry/ticcats-blog-prince-in-berlin-chronologie-eines-ticketvorverkaufs


Thomas


----------



## axl65 (7. Juni 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Schreit ja glatt nach einem Overnighter am Dienstag in der Wuhlheide!
> 
> Noch was zu den Machenschaften der Ticketfirmen:
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß in der Wuhlheide aber bis dorthin wird die Musik aus der Waldbühne wahrscheinlich nicht schallen...!!!

axl


----------



## cubation (7. Juni 2014)

Lassen wir es auf einen Versuch ankommen. Gestern abend war beim Overnighter entlang des Spiegelwalds auch noch nichts zu sehen noch zu hören... 


Thomas


----------



## sprotte (8. Juni 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass in dem Preis eine "Privataudienz" mit Lisa Fischer enthalten ist.



... auch Lisa Fischer ist nicht mehr das, was sie mal war.  













Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass ein Stones-Konzert, genauso wie ein Opernplatz, zur Hochkultur gezählt und ebenfalls mit 186,- € Steuermitteln subventioniert wird.



... 



Altglienicker schrieb:


> Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß! Für mich gilt: *You Can't Always Get What You Want...*



... vielen Dank !!!   ... es wäre doch aber sicherlich auch für dich möglich. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich nachher, würde mich freuen. 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## machero (8. Juni 2014)

Ach Schätzchen....

ohne Bike kann man sich auch gleich erschiessen !!!


----------



## titzy (8. Juni 2014)

Och, mit Bike vorhin fast auch, zumindest wenn man versuchte aus Neuköllen kommen den Bereich "Hasenheide-Gneisenaustrasse-Yorkstrasse" nach Mitte zu überqueren und vielleicht noch was Essbares zu finden.

Man lernt da wieder, warum man solche Massenveranstaltungen meiden sollte...
Einzigster Bonus war das Fatbike, da machen die Leute teilweise sogar Platz ohne rum zu pöbeln, weil sie sowas noch nie gesehen hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (9. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Man lernt da wieder, warum man solche Massenveranstaltungen meiden sollte...
> Einzigster Bonus war das Fatbike, da machen die Leute teilweise sogar Platz ohne rum zu pöbeln, weil sie sowas noch nie gesehen hatten.



Es geht den Menschen wie den Leuten, titzy. Ich bin gestern auf ner Tour in die Weinmeile zwischen Bad Kösen und Naumburg geplatzt. Menschenmassen ohne Ende. Und das auf einer langen und maximal 4 Meter breiten Straße ohne Ausweichmöglichkeit. Für 1 Kilometer schieben, fahren unmöglich, habe ich 45 Minuten gebraucht. Fress und Saufbuden ohne Ende. Und mein Normalbike "nur" ein Störenfried.  

So und jetzt mach ich mich auf nach Gera. Fahre heute: Gera- Weida- Berga/Elster- Wünschendorf- Gera. Bis auf den Märchengrund wird da hoffentlich weniger los sein.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## cubation (9. Juni 2014)

Und um das ganze zu toppen. Ich dachte heute morgen auf dem Weg zum Berliner Hauptbahnhof, die BSR hätte Kreuzberg gepachtet und plant ein neues Müllverbrennungswerk. Ey sorry aber das war ja echt mal hart, wie dass dort aussah. Und irgendwie wars heute abend noch nicht wirklich besser... 


Thomas


----------



## titzy (10. Juni 2014)

Kann ich bestätigen, bin da auch vor ner 3/4 Stunde noch durchs Viertel gerollt.  Einfach Unbeschreiblich was sich einem da für Abgründe auftuen - da lobt man es sich doch den Nachmittag aufn Trail und im Wasser verbracht zu haben...


----------



## cubation (10. Juni 2014)

Im eigenen Wasser ja... 

Wir haben schön am Berg geölt.  


Thomas


----------



## titzy (10. Juni 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Im eigenen Wasser ja...
> 
> Wir haben schön am Berg geölt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab an euch gedacht und mich dabei tierisch gefreut im brandenburgischen Flachland mit entsprechender Auswahl an natürlichen Badewannen zur Staubentfernung unterwegs gewesen zu seien. 
Abschließend gab es noch fürstliches Essen am See, wat will ma mehr?
Danke Uta + Wolfgang für den schönen Nachmittag / Abend!


----------



## cubation (10. Juni 2014)

Weißte was? Unser Tag war 1000 mal geiler.  Trotz Hitze und Höhenmeter... oder vielleicht gerade deswegen ;-) . 

Und es gab nicht mal n Eis.

So genug gespamt. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (13. Juni 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Und um das ganze zu toppen. Ich dachte heute morgen auf dem Weg zum Berliner Hauptbahnhof, die BSR hätte Kreuzberg gepachtet und plant ein neues Müllverbrennungswerk. Ey sorry aber das war ja echt mal hart, wie dass dort aussah. Und irgendwie wars heute abend noch nicht wirklich besser...
> 
> 
> Thomas


Das erlebe ich jedesmal bei schönem Wetter, wenn ich abends und morgens durch den Görlitzer Park fahre. Abends Hölle von Menschen, morgens danach Hölle von Müll und eine fleissige Müllbeseitigungstruppe (wahrscheinlich vom Bezirksamt??), die den ganzen Müll wieder beseitigen, damit die Herren und Damen abends wieder müllfrei sitzen können, um erneut Müll dazulassen. 
Gruß 78


----------



## mod31 (14. Juni 2014)

Was juckt mich die WM, seit Dienstag läuft das RAAM und das Tier aus Österreich scheint wieder alles bisher Dagewesene zu toppen:
http://sport.orf.at/stories/2209641/2209642/

Finds einfach nur krank, aber zugleich auch faszienierend und sehr interessant!
Liveticker: http://www.christophstrasser.at/akt...icker/aktuelles/article/raam-2014-liveticker/

Viel Spass


----------



## Kasebi (14. Juni 2014)

mod31 schrieb:


> Was juckt mich die WM, seit Dienstag läuft das RAAM und das Tier aus Österreich scheint wieder alles bisher Dagewesene zu toppen:
> http://sport.orf.at/stories/2209641/2209642/
> 
> Finds einfach nur krank, aber zugleich auch faszienierend und sehr interessant!
> ...




*I R R E*     
Da überwindet man persönliche Grenzen die für Kollegen und Freunde oft nicht für möglich gehalten werden und ist trotzdem sooooo Klein und Nichtig  
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Juni 2014)

Schätzchen, wie weit reichen eigentlich die Sperrungen zur Fanmeile? Ich finde leider nur für Autofahrer relevante Informationen. Ich müsste allerdings wissen, ob, wie beim Berlin-Marathon, der gesamte Tiergarten links und rechts der Straße des 17. Juni gesperrt ist, oder ob man dort noch durchkommt. Ansonsten kann ich gleich einen größeren Umweg einplanen.


----------



## Stubenrocker (18. Juni 2014)

Gesperrt ist der Tiergarten nur während den Spielen + irgendeiner Vor- sowie Nachbereitungszeit. Kommt man also durch, wenn kein Spiel anliegt.


----------



## machero (23. Juni 2014)

Heute mal kurz Piststop gemacht beim Bioladen in Mitte....n Fläschen Wasser und ne Käsestange sollte es sein.
Fahrrad abschliessen in der näheren Umgebung des Ladens wieder mal nicht möglich. Weit und breit wirklich Nichts wo man sein Rad dran anschliessen könnte. Nur im Mini-Fahrradständer direkt vorm Laden war noch ein kleines Stückchen Metallstange frei.

Leider stand dort aber eine nette junge Dame davor und telefonierte.
Nach einigen Versuchen der freundlichen Kontaktaufnahme via Blickkontakt ging Sie aber dann doch netterweise 2-3 Schritte zur Seite und ich konnte mein Bike anschliessen.
Kurz in den Laden...eingekauft... und 2 Minuten später wieder raus.

Danach dann sofort wieder weiter die Friedrichsstrasse runter.
Nach gut 5 Minuten Fahrt... direkt an der Kreuzung Checkpoint Charlie... pack ich mich fast aufs Maul. 
Mein Handschuh war eins geworden mit dem Lenkergriff. Ich klebte fest wie in Zement gegossen.

Die "nette, junge Dame" hat mir doch glatt ihren Kaugummi untern Griff geklebt.
Fast n fiesen Sturz hingelegt, die Handschuh sind hin und der Griff anscheinend ebenfalls.

Wer die Menschen kennt ....liebt die Tiere !!!


----------



## the K. (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn an dem Gerede über Karma (das Prinzip, nicht das Mitglied) was dran ist, dann musst Du Dir im letzten Leben anscheinend irgendein Ding erlaubt haben. Aber in dem Fall hat die "nette, junge Dame" ja nun auch noch ein interessantes, ausgleichendes Erlebnis vor sich; falls Dich das beruhigt.

P.S. Kaugummi an Griff und Handschuhe!? Ich wäre sooo geplatzt, explodiert und ausgerastet..


----------



## Bistlie (25. Juni 2014)

Armer machero, Kaugummi ist schon was Gemeines. Mir ist es vor kurzem Passiert, dass ich mich an einem Brückengeländer festgehalten habe. Blöder weise hatten sie genau das 5 Minuten vorher gestrichen aber kein Schild angebracht. So durfte ich mir dann auch neue Griffe und Handschuhe käuflich erwerben.


----------



## konamatze (7. Juli 2014)

Jetzt geht es hier auch los!







Gruß Matze


----------



## Kasebi (7. Juli 2014)

konamatze schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es hier auch los!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf welcher rechtlichen Basis dürfen die denn das? Gibt es in Brandenburg ein Waldgesetz? und wenn ja was sagt das denn aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juli 2014)

Kann man das nicht ignorieren, wenn es nicht im Forstgesetz steht? In Brandenburg darf man doch alle Arten von Wegen befahren.

Edit:



Kasebi schrieb:


> Auf welcher rechtlichen Basis dürfen die denn das? Gibt es in Brandenburg ein Waldgesetz? und wenn ja was sagt das denn aus.



Hier steht:

„(4) Auf Wegen sind das Radfahren und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen gestattet. Das Reiten und Gespannfahren ist nur auf Waldwegen und Waldbrandschutzstreifen zulässig. Waldwege sind Wirtschaftswege, die von zwei- oder mehrspurigen Fahrzeugen befahren werden können.“

und

„(3) Nicht betreten werden dürfen ohne besondere Befugnis


gesperrte Flächen und gesperrte Waldwege,
Flächen und Wege, auf denen Holz gefällt, aufgearbeitet, gerückt oder gelagert wird,
umzäunte Flächen,
forstbetriebliche Einrichtungen.“
Ich als nicht-Jurist würde also auf das Schild pfeifen.


----------



## konamatze (7. Juli 2014)

Ist schon Krass,Angler befahren die Wege mit dem PKW,und Zelten dort auch noch!!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Altglienicker (7. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## konamatze (7. Juli 2014)

@Altglienicker,Danke für deine Erklärung,das hört sich ja recht Abenteuerlich an.Ich bin auch öfter dort Unterwegs und hatte schon schlechte Erfahrung mit Wanderern sagen wir zweimal in einem Jahr,diese Leute wurden auch extrem Ausfallend.Ich denke der Radverkehr hat auch etwas zugenommen,da will man die "Reißleine" ziehen bevor das Zertifikat wieder verschwindet!Generell kommen sich gerade bei diesem Weg Wanderer und Radler nicht in die Quäre da der Weg bis nach Bremsdorf ebend schön Breit ist!Das versteh wer will!


Gruß Matze


----------



## Kasebi (7. Juli 2014)

konamatze schrieb:


> @Altglienicker,Danke für deine Erklärung,das hört sich ja recht Abenteuerlich an.Ich bin auch öfter dort Unterwegs und hatte schon schlechte Erfahrung mit Wanderern sagen wir weimal in einem Jahr,diese Leute wurden auch extrem Ausfallend.Ich denke der Radverkehr hat auch etwas zugenommen,da will man die "Reißleine" ziehen bevor das Zertifikat wieder verschwindet!Generell kommen sich gerade bei diesem Weg Wanderer und Radler nicht in die Quäre da der Weg bis nach Bremsdorf ebend schön Breit ist!Das versteh wer will!
> 
> 
> Gruß Matze



Das der Radverkehr das Zertifikat gefährdet dürfte eigentlich nicht passieren. Denn da wäre die Saalehorizontale rund um Jena überhaupt nicht zertifizierbar. Die dortigen Wege und Trails sind um einiges enger als die Wege auf dem Bild. Ich denke eher das es Profilirungssucht ist die dies dame antreibt. Ich werde im Laufe der Woche mal bei dem Amt nach den rechtlichen Grundlagen des Verbotes fragen. Und protestieren immerhin wird auf diesem Schild eine ganze Nutzergruppe diffamiert. Und ich wette man findet auch im Schlaubetal genügend Schäden die eindeutig auf Sonntagsausflügler zurück zu führen sind. Ich sag wohlweislich nicht Wanderer denn auch die denken oft genau so wie viele von uns
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Altglienicker (7. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (7. Juli 2014)

Ein Bekannter meines Kollegen wohnt in Müllrose, fährt seit eh und je regelmäßig im Schlaubi und hatte bisher keine nennenswerten "Zusammenstöße" mit Spaziergängern. Auch nicht nach dem Aufstellen dieser dämlichen Schilder. 
Mal sehen, was er nächstes Mal erzählt....


----------



## mete (8. Juli 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich werde im Laufe der Woche mal bei dem Amt nach den rechtlichen Grundlagen des Verbotes fragen.



Die Schilder sind scheinbar zumindest von offizieller Stelle aufgestellt worden und demnach auch dem Brandenburger Waldgesetz nach eine gültige Sperrung für Radfahrer. Ob man sich nun daran halten muss, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Im schlimmsten Falle begeht man eben eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und damit kann man denke ich leben. Ansonsten hilft halt ein Schraubenzieher, die Dinger sind so teuer, dass sie garantiert nicht erneuert werden .


----------



## luxaltera (8. Juli 2014)

the K. schrieb:


> P.S. Kaugummi an Griff und Handschuhe!? Ich wäre sooo geplatzt, explodiert und ausgerastet..



Haha musste auch sofort an dich denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (8. Juli 2014)

mete schrieb:


> .......demnach auch dem Brandenburger Waldgesetz nach eine gültige Sperrung für Radfahrer.


Das gilt es zu hinterfragen. Denn einfach das Gesetz in die eigene Hände zu nehmen geht auch in Brandenburg nicht.



> Ansonsten hilft halt ein Schraubenzieher, die Dinger sind so teuer, dass sie garantiert nicht erneuert werden .



Das wäre dann allerdings Diebstahl und würde sofort als Vandalismus durch Radfahrer in deren Sinne und gegen uns ausgelegt. Etwas anderes tut denen dann sehr viel mehr weh. Massenhaft Protestrmails zum Beispiel wo man sich gegen die Diffamierung wehrt die auf den Schildern suggeriert wird. Und das man in den entsprechenden Portalen die Region als Tourismus unfreundlich voten wird. Da ist nämlich ganz schnell der Ruf als Premiumwanderweg ruiniert. Also es gibt schon Möglichkeiten sich zu wehren. Aber das zu organisieren ist, denke ich zumindest, eine Aufgabe der Locals in Zusammenarbeit mit der DIMB.
Also bis dann
Kasebi
So und morgen geht's nach Hallstatt. Der Wetterbericht sagt ja für das Salzkammergut nichts gutes voraus. Nicht das das mal wieder so ein Unwettermarathon wie 2009 wird.


----------



## Altglienicker (8. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Wandango (8. Juli 2014)

Das Schild ist doch ganz klar schwammig formuliert weil sie wahrscheinlich aufgrund der Gesetzteslage halt nicht "Radfahren verboten" schreiben dürfen. Ich würde das nur als Aufforderung aber nicht als Verbot sehen.


----------



## Kasebi (8. Juli 2014)

Wandango schrieb:


> Das Schild ist doch ganz klar schwammig formuliert weil sie wahrscheinlich aufgrund der Gesetzteslage halt nicht "Radfahren verboten" schreiben dürfen. Ich würde das nur als Aufforderung aber nicht als Verbot sehen.



Das schlimme ist eigentlich die Diffamierung die dahinter steckt. Diese Schilder suggerieren das alle Radfahrer die nicht auf Radwegen sondern auf Waldwegen fahren rücksichtslos sind. Und das ist eine Beleidigung übelster Sorte. 
Und falls sich jemand fragt warum ich mich so brennend für die Gegend interessiere wo ich doch in Sachsen Anhalt und Thüringen beheimatet bin: Ich habe nun so oft über eure Touren im Schlaubetal gelesen das ich eigentlich vorhatte in diesem Jahr dort ne Tour zu fahren.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## the K. (8. Juli 2014)

Dieses Schild bettelt doch geradezu "bitte ignoriert mich". Wenn es nich sogar das ist, was mete vorschlug, worum es da bettelt..
Dem Schild fehlt für mein Empfinden jegliche Rechtsgrundlage. Das einzige was erreicht wird, ist dass sich dämliche Leute, die zu Fuß unterwegs sind, im Recht fühlen, wenn sie einen Biker vollpflaumen. Kontraproduktiv das alles..
Die Kommentare zum MOZ-Artikel fand ich ganz gut; zumindest die meisten.


----------



## mete (8. Juli 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist eigentlich die Diffamierung die dahinter steckt. Diese Schilder suggerieren das alle Radfahrer die nicht auf Radwegen sondern auf Waldwegen fahren rücksichtslos sind. Und das ist eine Beleidigung übelster Sorte.



Schon mal an der Ostseeküste oder auf einer deutschen Insel gewesen? Diese Schilder sind dort mehr als üblich. Es halten sich auch dort nicht viele daran und es stört sich auch glaube ich nicht wirklich jemand an diesem Fakt.

Ansonsten @Altglienicker ist es wie mit den üblichen blauen Radwegschildern im Straßenverkehr auch, stehen diese erst einmal dort, haben sie auch Gültigkeit (wenn offizielle Symbole benutzt werden und die Schilder von offizieller Seite angebracht wurden), ob es nun der Gesetzgebung entspricht oder nicht und es hilft nur noch, die Dinger wegzuklagen. Es obliegt an der Stelle dem Nutzer des Radweges (oder in dem Falle des Wanderweges) nicht, die Gesetzmäßigkeit selbst zu beurteilen (imho). Das wäre auch etwas ungünstig für den Straßenverkehr (STVZO gilt ja auch im Wald...), wenn jeder selbst entscheiden könnte, welches Schild er denn heute gerade für gesetzeskonform hält.



> Das einzige was erreicht wird, ist dass sich dämliche Leute, die zu Fuß unterwegs sind, im Recht fühlen, wenn sie einen Biker vollpflaumen. Kontraproduktiv das alles..



Eben, was keiner weiß, kann keiner bemängeln und wahrscheinlich kommt man trotzdem gut miteinander zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stelloni (8. Juli 2014)

Das Schild würde sich gut in meinem Zimmer machen ..... so Dinge sollten einfach immer wieder verschwinden


----------



## siebenacht (8. Juli 2014)

Krass!
Vielleicht sollte man die Frau Amtsdirektorin darauf hinweisen, dass jemand offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Müll, äh ... Schilder, in Ihrem Namen aufstellt.
Das Schild sollte keine Rechtswirkung entfalten, denn es wird weder das Wort "verboten" benutzt noch ist ein amtliches Radfahrenverbotenzeichen verwendet. Ferner ist Regelungsgehalt überhaupt nicht klar. Wer ist mit "den Anderen" gemeint.
Hier ist wahrscheinlich eher der Wunsch der Vater oder hier wohl die Mutter der Gedanken. Sehe das genauso wie wandango.

Bisher habe ich im Schlaubetal keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Wanderern gemacht, ganz im Gegenteil. Ist man freundlich, wird man auch freundlich behandelt.

Apropos, das schreit ja geradezu nach einer erneuten Forumsschlaubtaltour.

Gruß 78


----------



## Altglienicker (8. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## siebenacht (8. Juli 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> _..."...*ausschließlich auf Straße!*"_


Das müssen also die Anderen vom dem Schild sein, denn denen ist ja das Befahren des Wanderweges mit dem Rad untersagt.


----------



## Kasebi (9. Juli 2014)

Ich denke da sollte ein Halbfinale stattfinden. Und warum übertragen die dann ein Trainingsspiel gegen einen Ortsverein?
Iss doch nur ein Scheeeerz
*
*
*7 : 1*


*irre           *


----------



## the K. (11. Juli 2014)

Der Waldknigge des Landes Brandenburg. Ganz offiziel.
Da steht drinne, dass Radler im Wald nur auf Wegen fahren dürfen. Aber auf allen Wegen, unabhängig von deren Breite.

http://www.mil.brandenburg.de/media_fast/4055/Brandenburger_Waldknigge_4Aufl_April 2010 .pdf

Ich wollte es mal zeigen. Ab und an kommen ja Fragen zu sowas.


----------



## Altglienicker (11. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Lennart (11. Juli 2014)

the K. schrieb:


> Da steht drinne, dass Radler im Wald nur auf Wegen fahren dürfen.


Wo ein Wille, da bekanntlich ein Weg. Also darf ich fahren, wo ich will. 
Und wenn ein Schild darauf hinweist, dass die Benutzung einiger Wege rücksichtslosen Radlern verboten ist, so fühle ich mich als nicht rücksichtsloser Radler nicht angesprochen und freue mich, dass die anderen Waldbesucher wahrscheinlich genauso wenig rücksichtslos sind.


----------



## Deleted22090 (14. Juli 2014)

An Tagen wie diesen .....

Danke sagt Hatti


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2014)

Hatti schrieb:


> An Tagen wie diesen .....
> 
> Danke sagt Hatti




Signed!  












(auch wenn nicht aus Berlin oder Umgebung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Juli 2014)




----------



## Anto (14. Juli 2014)

Goldene Ananas?


----------



## cubation (16. Juli 2014)

Wird ja langsam mal, auch wenn es nur Eurosport 2 ist.


Thomas


----------



## mod31 (16. Juli 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Wird ja langsam mal, auch wenn es nur Eurosport 2 ist.
> 
> 
> Thomas



Danke, sehr schöner Bericht! Bitte mehr davon
Bin die Strecke ja letzten Herbst, bei ähnlichen Bedingungen, mit Peter abgefahren...hammerhart (selbst als tour), aber in wunderschöner Kulisse! 84km/4350hm, ein Ausruhen in den teilweise sehr technischen Abfahrten gibts hier auch nicht...selbst Urs Huber verwendet Worte wie "unmenschlich" und "brutal hart"  Als Rennen möchte ich das in naher Zukunft nicht fahren!


----------



## Altglienicker (17. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## titzy (17. Juli 2014)

Coole Aktion von dir und Danke für die Info. Ich bin gespannt was sich da jetzt ergibt.
Man könnte die westliche Uferseite für die Mountainbiker interessanter machen.
Gerade von Kupferhammer südwärts ist die Westseite von umgefallenen Bäumen gesäumt (zumindest war das bei meinem letzten Versuch mit Schnecke vor 1,5 Jahren so), was einen als Mountainbiker nicht gerade erfreut.
Der offizielle Wanderweg geht ja dort an der Ostseite weiter.

Ähnlich sah es dieses Frühjahr auch auf dem Reitweg am Westufer der Schlaube zwischen der Kieselwitzer Mühle und der Schlaube Mühle aus. Ich denke, wenn diese etwas aufgeräumt wären, würden diese Abschnitte eine gute Alternative zu dem offizellen Wanderwegpendant darstellen.


----------



## konamatze (18. Juli 2014)

Danke @Altglienicker für deine Umfangreiche Bemühung.Ich hätte auch gern nochmal bei der Gemeinde nachgehakt,hab jedoch keinen Anfang gefunden.Es gibt einige Wege die man als Trails nutzen könnte aber richtige Alternativen sind das auch nicht,zum Beispiel Westlich der Kieselwitzer Mühle,der ein oder andere war dort schon mal unterwegs.Ich ich war letzten Sonnabend auf dem Wanderweg unterwegs,war natürlich viel los,trotz der aufgestellten Schilder waren alle Wanderer freundlich!AG,ich bin auf immer auf der Suche nach Alternativen und werde die nächsten Wochen meinen Urlaub dort verbringen.


 Gruß Matze


----------



## siebenacht (18. Juli 2014)

@ konamatze
Na dann viel Spaß im Schlaubetal. Kannst ja mal ein paar neue Trails für die nächste Schlaubetalforumstour ausfindig machen. 
Die ist mal wieder fällig, vielleicht sogar dann schon mit neuen Schlaubetaltrikots.
Gruß 78


----------



## konamatze (18. Juli 2014)

@siebenacht,ist schon in Arbeit müsste man nur ne Tour draus machen!
Mit Schlaubetaltrikot wäre Cool!

Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holstenpils1 (18. Juli 2014)

@ 78 und Matze....
Werde mal Al anpiepsen... wegen den Leibchen......

könnte echt mal wieder gemeinsam ne Runde drehen


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Juli 2014)

Ach Leute... Es vergeht keine Woche, in der ich nicht an die Trikots denke. Das Design liegt noch immer in der Schublade und eigentlich hatte ich vor, über die Weihnachtsfeiertage und im Neuen Jahr weiterzumachen. Leider bin ich seit dem arbeitsmäßig so sehr eingespannt, dass ich keine Minute dran "verschwenden" konnte.
Ich lehne mich jetzt aber einfach mal so weit aus dem Fenster und sage, dass ich im September weitermachen kann. Vorher steht noch jede Menge Arbeit und Urlaub an.


----------



## Kasebi (30. Juli 2014)

Das sich der *BFC* als Aufsteiger am Sonnabend bei *Carl Zeiss* als Absteiger richtig verhält und Verliert  ???????   aua nich haun 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## honkori (30. Juli 2014)

Ich staune ehrlich gesagt, dass Axel noch keine "Aufstiegstour" ausgerufen hat...


----------



## axl65 (31. Juli 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das sich der *BFC* als Aufsteiger am Sonnabend bei *Carl Zeiss* als Absteiger richtig verhält und Verliert  ???????   aua nich haun
> 
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Eine Niederlage kann sicherlich passieren aber mit dem Abstieg werden wa nüscht zu tun haben !!!



honkori schrieb:


> Ich staune ehrlich gesagt, dass Axel noch
> keine "Aufstiegstour" ausgerufen hat...



Wir fahren, unserem ökologischen Jewissen jeschuldet, mit der Bahn hin...!!!!






Auf Dynamo und Sport frei !!!!


axl


PS:Und weil das Interesse riesich is und da nur 17 000 ins Stadion passen,
MDR und  RBB übertragen live ab 14 Uhr....!!!!


----------



## titzy (31. Juli 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> Wir fahren, unserem ökologischen Jewissen jeschuldet, mit der Bahn hin...!!!!


Wie jetzt, nicht mit dem Rad? Wäre doch eine schön ökologische 260km Tagestour!



axl65 schrieb:


> PS:Und weil das Interesse riesich is und da nur 17 000 ins Stadion passen,
> MDR und  RBB übertragen live ab 14 Uhr....!!!!


Welches Interesse? Kennst du schon die Story mit dem umgefallenen Sack Reis in China? 
Die is mal spannend sag ich dir, leider hat man davon bisher noch keine Liveübertragung nach DTL geschafft, aber musst du gesehen haben! 
Nichts desto trotz, viel Spass beim rumstehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (31. Juli 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, nicht mit dem Rad? Wäre doch eine schön ökologische 260km Tagestour!


Naja...ick wollte ja nich nach Jena ziehen...also muss ick ooch zurück!!!
520 km Tagestour ??? Och nö...da fahr ick doch lieber mit der Bahn...!!!



titzy schrieb:


> Welches Interesse? Kennst du schon die Story mit dem umgefallenen Sack Reis in China?
> Die is mal spannend sag ich dir, leider hat man davon bisher noch keine Liveübertragung nach DTL geschafft, aber musst du gesehen haben!



Selbstverständlich respektiere ich Dein wahrscheinliches Desinteresse aber...die Meinung eines 
einzelnen ist ja nie repräsentativ.
Darum kann und wird am Samstag dann ein jeder selbst mit seiner Fernbedienung abstimmen...!!!
Jeder soll immer das tun an was er Spass und wozu er Lust hat.Eine Altersweisheit die Du,
Deinem Alter geschuldet,noch nicht haben kannst...!!!



titzy schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz, viel Spass beim rumstehen!



Danke !!!!
Ick denke,den werde ich und die anderen 1299 um mich rum im Gästeblock haben...!!! 


In diesem Sinne...Sport frei !!!

axl


----------



## Kasebi (31. Juli 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> Eine Niederlage kann sicherlich passieren aber mit dem Abstieg werden wa nüscht zu tun haben !!!
> Auf Dynamo und Sport frei !!!!
> axl
> PS:Und weil das Interesse riesich is und da nur 17 000 ins Stadion passen,
> MDR und  RBB übertragen live ab 14 Uhr....!!!!



Hab in der OTZ gelesen das es aus Berlin 3800 Kartenanfragen gab aber nur 1200 konnten erfüllt werden. Übrigens ob Zeiss wieder aufsteigt oder nicht ist mir so was von egal. Ich denke eher nicht. Und wenn der BFC sich so präsentiert wie im letzten Jahr dann braucht ihr euch keinen Kopf zu machen in Sachen Abstieg. Laut OTZ war der BFC die einzigste Manschaft von erster Bundesliga bis zur Oberliga runter die nicht ein einziges Spiel in der letzten Saison verloren hat. Also dann Sport frei möge der bessere gewinnen.
Ich krieg's eh nicht mit da ich wie Titzy in Seiffen bin. Nur sollte der BFC gewinnen muß ich mir dann mindestens drei Tage das genöle meiner Fußballbegeisterten Kollegen anhören.
Übrigens Axl kennst du das Stadion noch aus Ostzeiten? Dann werdet ihr nicht schlecht gucken Ohne die Flutlichtmasten, die dem Hochwasser 2013 zum Opfer gefallen sind ,fehlt dem Stadion etwas. Es sieht ohne die irgendwie Sch... aus
Also bis dann und euch viel Spaß
Kasebi


----------



## axl65 (31. Juli 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hab in der OTZ gelesen das es aus Berlin 3800 Kartenanfragen gab aber nur 1200 konnten erfüllt werden. Übrigens ob Zeiss wieder aufsteigt oder nicht ist mir so was von egal. Ich denke eher nicht. Und wenn der BFC sich so präsentiert wie im letzten Jahr dann braucht ihr euch keinen Kopf zu machen in Sachen Abstieg. Laut OTZ war der BFC die einzigste Manschaft von erster Bundesliga bis zur Oberliga runter die nicht ein einziges Spiel in der letzten Saison verloren hat. Also dann Sport frei möge der bessere gewinnen.
> Ich krieg's eh nicht mit da ich wie Titzy in Seiffen bin. Nur sollte der BFC gewinnen muß ich mir dann mindestens drei Tage das genöle meiner Fußballbegeisterten Kollegen anhören.
> Übrigens Axl kennst du das Stadion noch aus Ostzeiten? Dann werdet ihr nicht schlecht gucken Ohne die Flutlichtmasten, die dem Hochwasser 2013. zum Opfer gefallen sind fehlt dem Stadion etwas. Es sieht ohne die irgendwie Sch... aus
> Also bis dann und euch viel Spaß
> Kasebi



Stimmt...wir haben vergangene Saison kein Spiel verloren.Die Mannschaft bzw.der gesammte Verein ist auf einem guten Weg.
1300 Karten sind an den BFC gegangen,aktuell gibt es noch 40 zu kaufen.
Nein,zu Ostzeiten war ich nicht im Stadion von Jena.Das die Masten weg sind ist mir bekannt,meines Wissens nach
wurde aber einer am Stadion wieder aufgestellt,so zu sagen als Erinnerung an früher..als alles noch viel besser war.

Du wirst das genöle der Kollegen überstehen und viel Spass in Seiffen...!!! 

axl


----------



## honkori (31. Juli 2014)

Urks...ich war nie ein großer Fan der Oberliga, was wohl daran lag das Union meistens richtig auf die Mütze gekriegt hat.
Aber trotzdem erzeugt das bei mir ein übles Dejavu an meine "Armeezeit" in Peenemünde, denn in Ermangelung von Westfernsehen war die Oberliga so 'ne Art rettender Strohhalm. Na ja fast, denn ich glaube Union ist zu dieser Zeit (11/79 bis 4/81) -> 1980 leider abgestiegen.


----------



## mod31 (5. August 2014)

Bighit eröffnet seinen eigenen Radladen und gibt folgendes bekannt:

"Hallo, es ist so weit...
Mit Freude möchte ich bekannt geben, dass am 09.08.2014 die Eröffnung vom Fahrradladen "raddoc" gefeiert wird. In der Zeit von 10 - 18 Uhr wird mit Musik, Bier und Bratwurst gute Laune in der Geschwister-Scholl-Straße 18 in 14471 Potsdam-West verbreitet. 
Ich freue mich über zahlreiches erscheinen."


----------



## honkori (5. August 2014)

...also Schätzchen, ich hab da mal 'ne Frage.

Auf was muss ich achten, wenn ich ein Bike übers Internet verkaufen will ?
Gekauft habe ich ja schon mal eins, aber das war im weitesten Sinne ja ein Foren Mitglied. Bei "Fremdlingen" bin ich bedeutend misstrauischer.
Der Onkel von der Bank hat gesagt, ich könne meine Kto.-Daten "ohne Angst" weitergeben...Check !
Eine Ausweiskopie wollen wir auch austauschen, meine natürlich mit abgedeckter Unterschrift...Check !
Bike erst einpacken und abschicken, wenn das Geld da ist...Check !

Bevor ich meine Kto. Nummer + Ausweiskopie verschicke will ich noch telefonieren...habe ich noch irgendwas vergessen ?



ps.ein kumpel von mir ist autohändler, der erzählt mir öfter was sich so leute einfallen lassen um andere zu betrügen...das prägt schon ein wenig


----------



## titzy (5. August 2014)

mod31 schrieb:


> Bighit eröffnet seinen eigenen Radladen und gibt folgendes bekannt:
> 
> "Hallo, es ist so weit...
> Mit Freude möchte ich bekannt geben, dass am 09.08.2014 die Eröffnung vom Fahrradladen "raddoc" gefeiert wird. In der Zeit von 10 - 18 Uhr wird mit Musik, Bier und Bratwurst gute Laune in der Geschwister-Scholl-Straße 18 in 14471 Potsdam-West verbreitet.
> Ich freue mich über zahlreiches erscheinen."



Na ein Glück ich hab Samstag noch nix vor, da weiß ich ja jetzt schon mal gleich wo ich essen gehen kann!


----------



## bighitpdm (5. August 2014)

Titzy denk bitte an mein Sattel.


----------



## Anto (6. August 2014)

Dreimal werden wir noch wach... Feine Sache!  Und ein weiterer IBC-Treffpunkt neben dem NDuro Café im Grunewald!
Wir sehen uns spätestens Samstag und ich bringe auch gleich einen altbekannten Patienten mit (hoffnungsloser Problemfall, gaaaanz schwierige Diagnose) 



mod31 schrieb:


> Bighit eröffnet seinen eigenen Radladen und gibt folgendes bekannt:
> 
> "Hallo, es ist so weit...
> Mit Freude möchte ich bekannt geben, dass am 09.08.2014 die Eröffnung vom Fahrradladen "raddoc" gefeiert wird. In der Zeit von 10 - 18 Uhr wird mit Musik, Bier und Bratwurst gute Laune in der Geschwister-Scholl-Straße 18 in 14471 Potsdam-West verbreitet.
> Ich freue mich über zahlreiches erscheinen."


----------



## cubation (6. August 2014)

Anto schrieb:


> Dreimal werden wir noch wach... Feine Sache!  Und ein weiterer IBC-Treffpunkt neben dem NDuro Café im Grunewald!
> Wir sehen uns spätestens Samstag und ich bringe auch gleich einen altbekannten Patienten mit (hoffnungsloser Problemfall, gaaaanz schwierige Diagnose)



Du bringst dich selbst mit zur Eröffnung? Was ne Überraschung! Toll!  

Ich freu mich auf euch, auch wenn ich wohl erst frühstens 17:00 Uhr am Laden sein werde. 
Wir hätten Chris mal zum Auswandern bewegen sollen, ist ja ein ganzes Stück weg. Aber auf der Vormittagsrunde kommt man ja öfter mal vorbei. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (7. August 2014)

Wer mal im Thüringischen biken will sollte die feinen Unterschiede eventuell kennen. Zwecks Gegenargumentation
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## konamatze (7. August 2014)

Hallo!
Die Schilder wurden doch tatsächlich geändert(Bilder folgen).
Ich finde es so ok!


----------



## cubation (12. August 2014)

Die Leute vom Ultramarathon auf dem Mauerweg suchen Radfahrer die bei dem Lauf als Unterstützung oder Pacefahrer eingesetzt werden. Vielleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden, der da Bock drauf hat. Mir fehlt leider die Zeit. Folgender Text gehört noch dazu: 

_Einmalige Chance: Am Samstag (16.08.) kommt die Weltklasse der Ultraläufer nach Berlin, um auf dem Berliner Mauerweg die 160km (100Meilen) nonstop zu laufen.
Und du kannst dabei sein: für die Begleitung der schnellsten Läufer suchen wir Fahrradfahrer.

 Euer Job: Die Läufer zu unterstützen und die Verpflegung für sie zu transportieren (Fahrradtaschen).
Start: Sa, 16.08. um 6.00 Uhr im Friedrich-Ludwig-Jahn Sportpark (Ziel gleicher Ort)

 Und, Lust dabei zu sein und dieses Ereignis mitzuerleben? 
Über eine Nachricht von dir würde ich mich sehr freuen. Gerne gebe ich dir auch erstmal weitere Infos. www.100meilen.de

 Jonas (Organisator der Fahrradbegleiter bei den 100Meilen Berlin)_

Mailadresse vom Jonas: [email protected]


Thomas


----------



## konamatze (15. August 2014)

Hier noch die neuen Schilder,ich finde es ist ein Kompromiss!








	Gruß Matze


----------



## Altglienicker (15. August 2014)

.


----------



## honkori (15. August 2014)

Mir sträuben sich bei "attraktiven Qualitätswanderweg" die letzten zwei, drei verbliebenen "Aktuelle-Kamera-Wahrheitsverbiegungs" Nackenhaare...


----------



## siebenacht (21. August 2014)

Bin heute auch an den Schildern vorbeigekommen. Auf dem Stück Radweg, den auch die Wanderer benutzen, ist das Schild viel freundlicher in beide Richtungen, eben gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Da gibt es keine rücksichtslose Wanderer.
Gruß 78


----------



## srh (12. September 2014)

Kleiner Veranstaltungstip für den interessierten Radfahrer:

Am 14. 9. 2014 findet von 10-16 Uhr auf dem Gelände des MC Groß Glienicke die Ostdeutsche Meisterschaft im Fahrradtrial statt.

http://www.mc-grossglienicke.de/


----------



## Anto (15. September 2014)

So Schätzchen,
der Papa hat ein neues Schätzchen. War eigentlich eine Sonderanfertigung von snake-bikes für Tina... Aber nun wird es Anto`s Winterschlampe 

Also runter mit den orangefarbenen Verzierungen...












Den Plasterahmen anschleifen, grundieren, weißen, unterdessen neue Decals entwerfen und bestellen...






Wieder und wieder lackieren, Steuersatz einpressen und voila: das ICEBEHREN-Chassis ist fertig. Jetzt noch ein wenig basteln, Starrgabel rein... und der Winterpokal kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (15. September 2014)

Schicki  Jetzt noch einen Flaschenhalter von Elite in weiß/hellblau und die Decals von DT Swiss weg...
Warum weg mit der Gabel?


----------



## titzy (15. September 2014)

Jetzt müsste Anto nur noch rad fahren ...


----------



## cubation (15. September 2014)

Der Zensiert Smiley gefällt mir. Das Rad auch, wenn ich auch weiß echt nicht passend für ne Winterschlampe find.  Aber da sieht man den Dreck wenigstens schön. 

Viel Spaß und gib bescheid wenns entjungfert wird. 



Thomas


----------



## Anto (15. September 2014)

Radfahren??? Soweit kommts noch...

@Kharma
Optisch passt die Fox perfekt, aber ich wollte mal Starrgabel ausprobieren. Lässt sich ja auch farblich anpassen.
Und unter 8 kg bleiben, damit das Abstauben nicht so schwer fällt


----------



## Kharma (15. September 2014)

Na wenn das kein Argument ist


----------



## axl65 (19. September 2014)

Habe den nachfolgenden Bericht dem Berliner Kurier entnommen:


*Radfahrer stoßen auf Tempelhofer Feld zusammen*

Beim Frontalzusammenstoß zweier Radfahrer auf dem Tempelhofer Feld sind beide verletzt worden. Die 24 und 28 Jahre alten Männer waren am Donnerstagabend auf dem Rundweg direkt gegeneinander gefahren. Beide stürzten. Der 28-Jährige erlitt schwere Kopfverletzungen und kam zur stationären Behandlung ins Krankenhaus. Der 24-Jährige wurde nur leicht verletzt. Der Ältere war mit einem „Fixed-Gear-Bike“ unterwegs. Es hat nur einen festen Gang, keine Bremsen und ist deshalb für den Straßenverkehr wegen seiner Gefährlichkeit nicht zugelassen.
-------------------------------------

Es ist aber auch verzwickt eng und unübersichtlich dort!!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (19. September 2014)

Ist das Flugfeld denn Straßenverkehr? Ich weiß nur, dass die Polizei nicht ohne Absicht mal an allen 4 Ausgängen ausserhalb des Flugfelds stand und Leute ohne Licht und co ermahnt hat. 

Aber noch dazu, sind da viele Radfahrer unberechenbar. Ganze Richtungswechsel werden ohne Vorwarnung und Bekanntgabe vollzogen. Hoffentlich war der "schwerer" Verletzte der Verursacher... 


Thomas


----------



## Kharma (19. September 2014)

Böse, Axl, böse...

@cubation 
Was macht den Unterschied, wer der Verursacher war?
Wegen einer Anzeige?


----------



## honkori (19. September 2014)

Hehe...ich stand Anfang der Woche auch an einem Eingang zum Tempelhofer Feld -> und auch mit 'nem Polizeiauto. 

Angehalten wegen -> "Mißachtung des Rechtsfahrgebotes" auf der Stadtautobahn. 
Mir wurden doch tatsächlich 80 € + 1 Punkt als Strafe angedroht...wegen ca. 500 Meter fahrens auf der Mittelspur nach dem Tunnel Britz (mit 80 km/h). War lustig und dauerte 'ne Stunde, aber da mir die "Strafe" egal war und ich "beratungsresident" war (500m und 80 km/h, wie sollte ich jemanden behindern, wenn mich eh doch niemand hätte "überholen" können  )...haben sie, nach der Frage ob ich mal Drogen genommen hätte, -> mich weiterfahren lassen, mit dem Hinweis es bei dieser "Belehrung" zu belassen. 

ciiaooo


----------



## cubation (19. September 2014)

Kharma schrieb:


> Böse, Axl, böse...
> 
> @cubation
> Was macht den Unterschied, wer der Verursacher war?
> Wegen einer Anzeige?



Wäre doof wenn der Nichtverursacher einen größeren Schaden hätte. Und wenn es sogar die Presse aufgeschnappt hat, gabs sicher auch Polizeikontakt und vielleicht sogar eine Anzeige!? Du sitzt da ander Quelle, ich hab keine Ahnung.  

@honkori sowas ahndet die Polizei? Ich glaube wir hatten vor kurzem das Thema mal im Auto. Und wurden uns nicht einige ob das mit dem Rechtsfahrgebot innerorts nicht zählt. Vielleicht liegt da aber auch die Grenze bei 50 km/h?! Zum Glück haben sie es bei dir nicht durchgezogen.


Thomas


----------



## pefT3 (19. September 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> Habe den nachfolgenden Bericht dem Berliner Kurier entnommen:
> 
> Es ist aber auch verzwickt eng und unübersichtlich dort!!!
> 
> axl


 
So leer wie morgens aufm Weg zur Arbeit ist es eben nicht immer.


----------



## cubation (19. September 2014)

Frühmorgens triffste nur vereinzelnd mal einen Jogger. Da fahr ich auch gern mal übers Flugfeld. Nachmittags und abends fahr ich meistens drum herum. 

Finds nur richtig schade, dass es abends bzw. über Nacht abgeschloßen wird. Aber es gebe ja immer Menschen die sich nicht benehmen könnten. :-( 


Thomas


----------



## axl65 (19. September 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Frühmorgens triffste nur vereinzelnd mal einen Jogger. Da fahr ich auch gern mal übers Flugfeld. Nachmittags und abends fahr ich meistens drum herum.
> 
> Finds nur richtig schade, dass es abends bzw. über Nacht abgeschloßen wird. Aber es gebe ja immer Menschen die sich nicht benehmen könnten. :-(
> 
> ...



Denke ich auch..wenn da Nachts offen wäre...nicht lange und es gäbe Zustände 
wie in Sodom und Gomerra(wie Else Kling es zu sagen pflegte)...!!!


----------



## Altglienicker (19. September 2014)

.


----------



## axl65 (19. September 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du keinen Führerschein besitzt. Was Du meinst, steht in der StVO in § 7, Abs. 3 und (logischerweise) sind Autobahnen davon ausgenommen. Sonst müssten ja auf Autobahnen auch Ortseingangs- und Ortsausgangsschilder stehen.



Nicht zu vergessen..die Zebrastreifen...!!!


----------



## honkori (19. September 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Wieso hätte Dich niemand überholen können? Da sind doch drei Spuren. Und wenn Du rechts gefahren wärst, hätte man Dich auf den beiden anderen Spuren überholen können, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Entscheidend" in der Sache ist doch, ich kümmere mich ansonsten recht selten darum ob ein Polizeiauto um mich herumschwirrt. Was heißt, ich schlage die "übliche" Toleranz auf die "erlaubte Geschwindigkeit" drauf.
Die Situation jedoch war so, dass die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer das nicht taten und sowohl links wie rechts neben mir Platz war genügend Platz, denn das blaue Dings konnte ja dann auch locker neben mich fahren. Während ich die "perfekten 80" gehalten habe, weil ich per Navi unterwegs war und nicht wußte ob ich bereits Tempelhof oder erst in Steglitz runter muss.
Aber so hat bereits der Kauf meines "Hundetransporters" seine eigene Geschichte und beginnt nicht erst, wenn ich mir das Dings hinter mein Fatty klemme. 


edit:auch rechts hätte jeder an mir *vorbeifahren* können, denn die abfahrt war bereits in sicht (es war 12 uhr mittags und leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer auf der bahn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (19. September 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> "Entscheidend" in der Sache ist doch, ich kümmere mich ansonsten recht selten darum ob ein Polizeiauto um mich herumschwirrt. Was heißt, ich schlage die "übliche" Toleranz auf die "erlaubte Geschwindigkeit" drauf.
> Die Situation jedoch war so, dass die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer das nicht taten und sowohl links wie rechts neben mir Platz war genügend Platz, denn das blaue Dings konnte ja dann auch locker neben mich fahren. Während ich die "perfekten 80" gehalten habe, weil ich per Navi unterwegs war und nicht wußte ob ich bereits Tempelhof oder erst in Steglitz runter muss.
> Aber so hat bereits der Kauf meines "Hundetransporters" seine eigene Geschichte und beginnt nicht erst, wenn ich mir das Dings hinter mein Fatty klemme.
> 
> ...




Und wie immer gilt auch hier:

Der Stress von heute...sind die guten alten Zeiten von morgen und bieten Stoff,
für zahlreiche und heitere Anekdötchen....!!!


----------



## Altglienicker (19. September 2014)

.


----------



## power0 (19. September 2014)

ich habe noch nicht jemand mit Helm in Berlin angesehen.   :S


----------



## axl65 (19. September 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch bullshit. Rechts zu überholen kann denjenigen 100 € und 1 Punkt kosten. Und wenn die Bahn "leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer" ist, dann fahr gefälligst auf der rechten Spur! Bewusstes Mittelspurschleichen zur Disziplinierung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer ist Nötigung und wird zu Recht ziemloch hoch bestraft. Sei froh, dass die Jungs einen guten Tag hatten!




Rechts überholen oder rechts langsam vorbei fahren ist aber ein Unterschied.
Aber ich muss Dir auch Recht geben,warum man in der Mitte fahren muss, 
auch wenn das Tempo reglementiert ist und man sich genau daran hält,verstehe 
ich auch nur bedingt.
Aber wenn es einfach wäre und alle sich an die Vorschriften halten würden...da wäre ich bald Arbeitslos !!!

axl

PS:Es könnte sich jetzt eine Diskussion entspinnen,die einer Helm Diskussion 
zur Ehre reichen würde...!!!


----------



## axl65 (19. September 2014)

Übrigens dufter Radschlag....von einem Radfahrer Unfallbericht auf dem Tempelhofer Flugfeld zum Verhalten von deutschen Autofahrern
auf Autobahnen ...jefällt mir jut !!!


----------



## honkori (19. September 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch bullshit. Rechts zu überholen kann denjenigen 100 € und 1 Punkt kosten. Und wenn die Bahn "leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer" ist, dann fahr gefälligst auf der rechten Spur! Bewusstes Mittelspurschleichen zur Disziplinierung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer ist Nötigung und wird zu Recht ziemloch hoch bestraft. Sei froh, dass die Jungs einen guten Tag hatten!




Engelchen...es muste mich niemand rechts überholen -> weil die Ausfahrt kurz vor der Ausschilderung war, und somit nur rechts vorbeifahren hätte müssen -> wenn überhaupt jemand da gewesen wäre, was nicht so war.
Ich habe dieses Mal nichts unterstrichen oder fett markiert, da du damit scheinbar nichts anzufangen weißt.

Langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, ich treffe hier den netten Polizisten wieder..
"Mittelspurschleichen"...*freiwillige selbstzensur*
Schön das du die "damalige" Verkehrssituation besser einschätzen kannst als ein direkt Beteiligter. 
Borgst du mir deine Glaskugel für die morgige Lottoziehung ?


----------



## sprotte (19. September 2014)

... sorry, mal was anderes.   Hab'ich gerade entdeckt.   Das gelbe, Pinion, 29x3, bis auf den hässlichen Alurahmen, finde ICH ganz sinnvoll zusammengestellt. Wollte mich nur mal kurz mitteilen. 

http://www.mi-tech.de/fatbike.htm

LG, sprotte.


----------



## cubation (19. September 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du keinen Führerschein besitzt. Was Du meinst, steht in der StVO in § 7, Abs. 3 und (logischerweise) sind Autobahnen davon ausgenommen. Sonst müssten ja auf Autobahnen auch Ortseingangs- und Ortsausgangsschilder stehen.



Den Führerschein gabs zwangsläufig zum 18. ... bin ja kein Berliner.  Aber ich kann mich gerade nicht daran erinnern, dieses Jahr schonmal ein Auto selbst geführt zu haben. Aber ich fahre auch auf der Stadtautobahn wenn möglich immer rechts.  Nur wie das genau in der StVO steht wusste ich bis ebend nicht. Aber die richtige Antwort hatten titzy und ich auch im Gespräch. Aber keine war sich sicher obs auch 100 % so ist.


Um nochmal dem Schätzchen sein Ohr vollzujammern: Ebend durch den Görli rollend wie immer eher entspannt. Weil ja überall Leute im Weg stehen und auch der Gegenverkehr fleißig Slalom fährt. Kommt mit mal von hinten rechts ein gerade von mir überholter Radfahrer ( ohne Licht, mit Studiokopfhörern auffem Kopp ) und will mir in die Seite fahren weil vor ihm mit mal jemand steht. Er lebt noch aber die Klamotten sind dreckig !  Mir und meinem Rad gehts gut.

Wie war das ? Rechts überholen: 100 € + 1 Punkt ?! 
Ach und überhaupt es wird Zeit für den kalten Winter! Dann nutzen diese ganzen Lemminge wieder die BVG. 




Thomas


----------



## Altglienicker (19. September 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (19. September 2014)

Kinners....ick glaube...Ihr werdet Euch nicht einig werden.
Alternativ könntet Ihr jetzt damit anfangen Euch zu beschimpfen oder 
es packt jemand bald mal die Nazi Keule aus...!!!

@sprotte : Ick finde die Räder nicht schlecht,denke mir aber es ist nur ein Hype.

@cubi: Ick mag Deine entspannten Postings hier,Du hast Deine eigene Meinung
ohne dass nun alle anderen sie mit Dir teilen müssen...!!!

Ick geh jetzt ins Bette,morgen warten wieder die Opfer von falschem
Verhalten im Berliner Strassenverkehr uff mich...!!!

axl


----------



## Altglienicker (19. September 2014)

.


----------



## sprotte (19. September 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> @sprotte : Ick finde die Räder nicht schlecht,denke mir aber es ist nur ein Hype.
> 
> axl



... mit den Fattys mag sein, aber das 29 x 3 mit Pinion, Riementrieb und starr ist ja kein richtiges Fatty. Die Zusammenstellung macht für mich richtig Sinn. Mir gefällt nur die Farbe nicht und der filigrane und leichte Tune-Sattel passt für mich nicht so ganz ins Ensemble.


----------



## axl65 (20. September 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Axl, die Opfer von falschem Verhalten sind ja meist die Anderen. Nicht die Ignoranten, die ihre Karre fahren lassen und abstellen, wo immer es ihnen passt.
> Gute Nacht!



Da ich ja auch den ein oder anderen Unfallwagen, entweder zur Werkstatt oder aber auch zur
Autopresse Tempelhof verbringe und die ja nicht immer selbst Schuld sind, außer man wirft ihnen 
vor zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort gewesen zu sein, trifft meine Aussage schon zu. 

Aber so es um Falschparker geht, werden diese nun zu meinen Opfern...!!!


axl


----------



## axl65 (21. September 2014)

edit.


----------



## axl65 (21. September 2014)

Zum Thema Opfer:

Ich durfte den kleinen Schwarzen (es war mal ein A3) vom Baum kratzen und entfernen:
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/p...ich-verfolgungsjagd-mit-polizei/10732230.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (22. September 2014)

.


----------



## Kharma (22. September 2014)

Was, anstelle von "Verfolgungsjagd" wäre dir genehmer? 
Hatz ist wirklich nicht schön, ist aber vielleicht der mehrfach polizeilichen Beteiligung geschuldet?
Und warum macht es dir direkt angst?


----------



## Altglienicker (23. September 2014)

.


----------



## honkori (23. September 2014)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> ....
> (Was jetzt nichts mit dem aktuellen Fall zu tun hat. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es gibt aber andere Beispiele dafür.)
> 
> Waidmannsheil!



Na ja, diese Art Wahnsinn hat doch schon lange Methode und "die anderen Beispiele", werden nur aus Versehen gesendet und verschwinden danach blitzschnell aus den Mediatheken der Sender. Wie zb. der Bericht über die versehentlich Erschossenen bei Polizeieinsätzen...denen teilweise Originalkommentar beilag. Wer das gesehen hat weiß, wir haben bereits amerikanische Verhältnisse.
Meinem Kumpel haben die lieben Polizisten auf einer Baustelle direkt am Bahnhof Karlshorst, beim abbrennen von Moniereisen im dunkeln, eine Pistole an den Kopf gehalten. Ohne vorherigen Anruf und ohne den "Geistesblitz" zu haben, dass jemand mit 'nem Schweissbrenner und -brille niemanden kommen sehen kann.
Auf die Idee das Moniereisen nicht zum begehrten Beuteschema der "Buntmetallsammler", die ab und an mal eine Bahnstrecke lahmlegen, gehört...kamen sie leider nicht.


----------



## Kharma (23. September 2014)

Also ehrlich, von "echten" amerikanischen Verhältnissen sind wir sehr wohl noch entfernt.
Von solchen Geschichten wie der mit dem Moniereisen, weiß ich immer nicht, was ich halten soll, da ich ja nicht vor Ort war.

@Altglienicker 
Okay, verstehe und kann das nachvollziehen. Natürlich liest sich so ein geschriebener Artikel "spannender" und passt sich halt der Action-Generation an. (Springerverlagstypisch, würde ich ja mal behaupten wollen)
Zum Thema Jagdfieber... 
Polizisten wollen die Verbrecher/Verdächtigen natürlich fangen/erwischen. Das ist ja auch ihr Job. 
Und einen gewissen Ehrgeiz dürfen sie dabei sicherlich auch entwickeln. Es ist halt die Kunst, dabei nicht in ein Jagdfieber zu rutschen...
Und wie immer gilt, wer ohne Schuld ist, werfe den ersten Stein ; )
(Ich will das damit nicht abtun, aber letztendlich ist da jeder für sich selber verantwortlich, oder der/die BeifahrerIn)
Emotionen kontrollieren... puh, schwieriges Unterfangen und dafür reicht die Ausbildung bei der Polizei bei weitem nicht aus!


----------



## cubation (23. September 2014)

Die Polizei hat an dieser Berichterstattung ja mal am wenigsten Schuld. Das liegt einzig und allein an der übertriebenen Sensationslust der Jornalisten oder eher noch an der der meisten Leser. Beispiel gestern Titelzeile der BZ ( glaub ich ) Apple Räuber irgendwas. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben diese Räuber einen Geldtransporter vor dem Applestore überfallen. Aber ohne das Apple hätte es wohl die Leute weniger interessiert. "Die Polizei hat Jugendlichen polizeilich bekannten Autofahrer nach langer Fahrt gefasst." < will wohl keiner Lesen.  

Ich glaub ihr wisst was gemeint ist. 

Und auch ich hoffe, dass wir hier nicht wirklich noch amerikanische Verhältnisse bekommen. Ich fühle mich sonst sowohl im Verkehr als auch abseits der Straße noch sicher in Berlin. 

Aber für axl wars sicher mal ein besonderer Arbeitseinsatz.  


Thomas


----------



## honkori (23. September 2014)

Der Berichterstattung kann man kaum entgehen...ich hab 'n GMX Mail Konto.


----------



## Kharma (23. September 2014)

Dann kündige das doch 
Das war einer der Gründe, warum ich Web.de gekündigt habe.


----------



## cubation (23. September 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> Der Berichterstattung kann man kaum entgehen...ich hab 'n GMX Mail Konto.



Pop3  

musst nur deinem Mailprogramm noch erzählen, dass es die nervigen internen GMX mails in den Spam schiebt. 

Wobei mein GMX Konto generell schon das Spamkonto ist. 


Thomas


----------



## honkori (23. September 2014)

Bahh...und die ganzen Spam-Versender vor den Kopf stoßen ?
Nee, so gemein bin ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (23. September 2014)

Nein @ cubi, sowas ist jetzt nichts außergewöhnliches.Ich muss solche
Sachen öfter machen. 
Standardentertainment....!!!

axl


----------



## Altglienicker (23. September 2014)

.


----------



## axl65 (23. September 2014)

Hallo @AG,

da muss ick passen.
Ick habe von Autos nicht sooo viel Ahnung.Hat mich bis jetzt auch nicht so interessiert.
Im Audi haben die Airbags aber nicht ausgelöst.!!!!
* Da lag ne Menge Müll auf der Straße,teilweise von den Autos aber auch von den medizinischen Rettungskräften.

Wenn man ein wenig Humor einbringen kann.....in der A-Klasse die auf dem Audi steht,welche nicht das Tatfahrzeug ist,hatten die Besitzer einem großen Eimer voll Farbe gelassen.....der Farbeimer war nach dem Crash leer....!!!


Erstmal geht die Haftpflicht vom Tatfahrzeug in Vorkasse und holt sich dann das Geld vom Intensiv Täter,der natürlich nichts hat,wieder.
Das erhöht natürlich wieder die Beitragssätze der Haftpflicht und im gewissen Sinne,zahlen die Opfer einen Teil ihres Schadens selbst.

Die Opfer müssen sich aber jetzt auch um Sachen kümmern wo sie sich eigentlich gar nicht drum kümmern wollten und müssen jetzt auch erstmal warten,bis die Haftpflicht zahlt.

Ick bin immer wieder froh,privat kein Auto zu besitzen und komme auch immer weiter davon weg.

axl

* Das ist wohl das,was Du als Überreste von den Airbags meinst????


----------



## cubation (23. September 2014)

Nehmen wir mal an, man steht mit dem Auto im Stau? Von irgendwer kommt ein Auto was einen rammt. Dann sollten die Airbags doch bitte trotzdem zünden? Ich habe aber auch keine Ahnung davon. 

Zum Thema parkendes Auto und Haftung des Verursachers... kann ich auch einiges an Story´s erzählen. Aber da hier auch mal die google Kracke durch Forum zieht, lass ich das hier in der Öffentlichkeit.  Nur so viel sei gesagt, nicht immer bekommt der geschädigte auch den Schaden vom Verursacher bezahlt... 


Thomas


----------



## Altglienicker (23. September 2014)

.


----------



## Anto (23. September 2014)

@cubation
Laber hier nicht so viel rum. Die Welt nebenan will wissen wie es Euch in Wittenborn ergangen ist


----------



## mod31 (23. September 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es völlig egal ob Zündung ein.- oder ausgeschaltet ist, der Airbag -bzw. sein Steuergerät- funzt solange die Batterie angeklemmt ist. Wird bei einem Unfall die Batterie "abgerissen", so sorgen interne Kondensatoren dafür, das ein Auslösen auch noch kurze Zeit später möglich ist...so glaube ich es mal gehört zu haben^^


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Nur so viel sei gesagt, nicht immer bekommt der geschädigte auch den Schaden vom Verursacher bezahlt...



Das ist ja leider nix Neues...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (1. Oktober 2014)

Schätzchen, am WE den E10 Richtung Potsdam ab Backofenberg gefahren. Ist das mittlerweile eigentlich ein WanderREITweg? Fährt sich furchtbar.   Über jeden Meter, der nicht vom Huf mitgenommen ist, war ich dankbar! Waren aber leider nicht viele Meter.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (1. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (2. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den Link!
In dieser Angelegenheit wüsst ich aber nicht, was der Landkreis tun könnte. Der Weg lässt sich ja in dem Sinne nicht "reparieren". Und jede zweite Kreuzung ein Reitverbotsschild hinstellen ist ja auch keine Lösung. 
Vielleicht ist das auch jeden Sommer/Herbst so, dass der Weg häufig von Reitern genutzt wird und ich war bloß sonst nicht zu dieser Jahreszeit dort unterwegs. Womöglich ist im Winter wieder alles gut *hoff*.


----------



## cubation (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich kenn da eine Lösung: Ganz ganz viel Lasagne. :-X 

Wir müssten einfach mal ein paar Fatbike-Ausfahrten über den E10 machen. Aber ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass da im Frühjahr auch teilweise schon kaum Flow aufkam auf einigen Teilstücken.  


Thomas


----------



## Altglienicker (2. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Will67 (14. Oktober 2014)

Fahrräder benötigen weniger Platz .... demonstriert zum Car Free Day in Riga


----------



## Pittus (14. Oktober 2014)

Rauchen schädigt die Gehirnzellen, oder wie kommt man auf so eine Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (23. Oktober 2014)

Thomas


----------



## honkori (25. Oktober 2014)

Danke Schätzchen für das laufende Programm auf VOX und die überraschende "Erkenntnis", dass Keith Richards inzwischen ein "lieber Opi" geworden zu sein scheint...


----------



## Kasebi (31. Oktober 2014)

Größer geht immer wie dieser Netzfund  beweist.






Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## titzy (1. November 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Größer geht immer wie dieser Netzfund  beweist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, n Dreirad! Hatte ich als Kind auch schon!


----------



## Kasebi (1. November 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Cool, n Dreirad! Hatte ich als Kind auch schon!


Aber nicht in der Radanordnung. Und falls man das überhaupt angefahren kriegt müssten auf Gefällestrecken irre Geschwindigkeiten möglich sein.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## cubation (1. November 2014)

Das ist Jean Claude Rude, beim versuch einen Geschwindigkeitsrekord auf dem Rad aufzustellen.  Ich würde mit dem Rad nicht wirklich Berg ab fahren und schon gar nicht bei hoher Geschwindkeit in eine Kurve fahren wollen.





Geplant waren 223 km/h. Bei Tempo 170 platze ihm der Reifen.
Beschleunigen aus eigener Kraft geht bei der Übersetzung nicht. Er wurde von einem Motorradfahrer mit Hilfe einer Lanze angeschoben.

Später ist er wohl bei einen Versuch parallel oder direkt hinter einem Zug zu fahren verstorben


Noch ein Rad ein paar Jahre später:





244 Zähne vorn 12 hinten, macht dann 27m pro Kurbelumdrehung. Zum Vergleich beim MTB ( 42 X 11 ) sind es 7,94 m pro Umdrehung.



Thomas


----------



## grege (1. November 2014)

Danke cubi, wieder was gelernt...


----------



## PiratPilot (1. November 2014)

Und das....




...ist Fred Rompelberg - der hat 268,831 km/h geschafft: http://www.fredrompelberg.com/de/html/algemeen/fredrompelberg/rekord.asp


----------



## N-8ride (6. November 2014)

Wäre jemand bereit am kommenden Dienstag, also am 11.11., die Freunde
des N-8ride durchs Dunkel zu führen...???

Wäre total cool...!!!
Meldet Euch via PN bitte an: @axl65 

Danke !!!

N-8ride


----------



## cubation (11. November 2014)

Die Folgen des neuen Anti-Doping-Gesetzes für den Radsport...

Karikatur von Klaus Stuttmann.


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (14. November 2014)

zurück zum nightridethema:
http://www.tyrosize-blog.de/glow-in-the-dark-ein-radweg-der-leuchtet/


----------



## cubation (14. November 2014)

Viel wichtiger sind doch beleuchtete Straßen, auf denen Autos mit leistungsstarken Lichtmaschinen unterwegs sind. *ironie aus* 

Es ist so oft zu beobachten das Rad- und auch Fußwege getrennt von den Straßen verlaufen. Und durch die Randbepflanzung mit Bäumen oft kein Licht abbekommen. Auf dem Rad darfste aber maximal mit einem Teelicht umher fahren. An bestimmten Punkten wären solche Radwege dann sicher schon recht praktisch. 

Aber einfach auf der Straße rollen und alles wird gut.  


Thomas


----------



## the K. (14. November 2014)

Tjaha, leuchtende Radwege hätten was..
Aber warum hab ich im Forum der Hauptstadt der Hippster noch nix von Schwingbikes gelesen, oder hatte ichs einfach nur übersehen?! 

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/schwing-bike.33414/

Vor zwei, drei Jahren hab ichs mal im Fernsehen gesehen. Münchner oder so sind damit um'm Brunnen gefahren. Nur, dass die _schicke neue_ hatten, aussen Laden oder so. Zum angeben sicher gut geeignet. Zum irgendwie Spaß mit haben wohl auch, so wie das aussah.


----------



## cubation (25. November 2014)

Und ich dachte Danny MacAskill hätte schon mächtig einen an der Waffel... schaut euch das an: 










Thomas


----------



## Kharma (25. November 2014)

So beeindruckend das auch ist, ich mag es nicht. 
Wann ist Schluß? Auf der Spitze des Eiffelturms? Wenn einer stirbt? 
(Oder wenn einer heult?^^)

Und Danny verpackt das einfach stylischer, verspielter und "leichter".
Aaaber, das ist nur (m)eine Meinung.


----------



## cubation (25. November 2014)

Genau so denke ich auch... 

Ich sagte schon beim letztem Video von Danny, wann ist die Spitze erreicht?! 

Auf den Gondeln ist scheinbar auch ein "Weltmeister" dabei und das sind halt eher die Trialer die sich "sportlich" messen. Ob MacAskill das jetzt besser verpackt oder halt seine "Leute" von RedBull weiß ich nich... aufjedenfall ist es schöner anzusehen. 


Thomas


----------



## Kharma (25. November 2014)

Sind sogar zwei Mehrfach-Weltmeister...
Also soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, sind die Ideen schon von Danny. Der scheint da seine "Visionen" zu haben und Roter Bulle (=Linker Cop?) nimmt die dankbar auf.

Mal schauen, wann das alles miteinander kombiniert wird und ein Trialer auf einen Wetterballon rumtrickst, um dann mit x-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit (ich weiß-ich weiß, liebe radfahrenden Ingeneure: Geht nicht) Richtung Erde saust und dabei den, öhm, 720er Backflip raushaut, seinen Wingsuit anzieht um dann im Zickzack durch New Yorks Hochhäuser zwirbelt, nur um dann den Gleitschirm zu ziehen und in einer Poolparty zu landen.

Huch, ich habe mich in Rage geschrieben^^
Ähm, weitermachen...


----------



## cubation (25. November 2014)

Hast du Geld? Ich bin dabei.

Ich machs sogar nackt, damit ich Aufmerksamkeit bekomme. 


Thomas


----------



## Kharma (25. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (29. November 2014)

Kharma schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wann das alles miteinander kombiniert wird und ein Trialer auf einen Wetterballon rumtrickst, um dann mit x-facher Schallgeschwindigkeit (ich weiß-ich weiß, liebe radfahrenden Ingeneure: Geht nicht) Richtung Erde saust und dabei den, öhm, 720er Backflip raushaut, seinen Wingsuit anzieht um dann im Zickzack durch New Yorks Hochhäuser zwirbelt, nur um dann den Gleitschirm zu ziehen und in einer Poolparty zu landen.



Hat doch der Pastrana schon vorvorletzten Monat gemacht..


----------



## Der Hofnarr (29. November 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Und ich dachte Danny MacAskill hätte schon mächtig einen an der Waffel... schaut euch das an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, die waren doch angeseilt, zumindest auf der Gondel. Wenn man mal die Höhe wegdenkt (und das tut mMn das Seil), ist es sogar echt unspektakulär. Es bleiben spektakuläre Bilder, OK. Aber insgesammt glaube auch die haben weniger einen an der Waffel - die haben mehr Können.


----------



## axl65 (30. November 2014)

Wahrscheinlich alles eine Frage des Geschmacks.
Die Bilder sind geil aber es ist nichts dabei, was man von 
Leuten die zig Titel geholt haben nicht erwarten könnte.
Und unangeseilt wäre hier nicht spektakulär sondern einfach 
nur dumm.
Mir persönlich gefallen die Danny MacAskill Videos besser.


----------



## Kasebi (30. November 2014)

Bei Guillaume Dunand bei 2:15 sieht man doch deutlich das der per Seil gesichert ist. Ansonsten geb ich Axl65 recht. Es gibt späktakuläreres wenn auch weniger gefährlich. Ich erinnere mich an ein Video hier im Berliner Forum von Jemanden (Name weiß ich leider nicht) der von nem Stromkasten auf einen Zaun hopste und darauf lang fuhr oder der Knirps der mit seinem Laufrad ein paar richtig gute Stunts hinlegte die unsereins heute noch nicht drauf hat. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Pittus (30. November 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> B Ich erinnere mich an ein Video hier im Berliner Forum von Jemanden (*Name weiß ich leider nicht*) der von nem Stromkasten auf einen Zaun hopste und darauf lang fuhr
> Kasebi


Danny MacAskill

Pitt


----------



## Kasebi (30. November 2014)

Pittus schrieb:


> Danny MacAskill
> 
> Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (30. November 2014)

@Kasebi: meinst doch bestimmt das Video:




Zwar schon alt, aber immer wieder toll an zu sehen!

Ich finde das auch um einiges spannender, als das langweilig rumgehoppel aufn Hinterrad in der Gondel (egal ob nun mit oder ohne Seilsicherung).


----------



## honkori (30. November 2014)

Oops...ich seh das zum ersten Mal, nur so richtig glauben kann ich das nicht.


----------



## axl65 (30. November 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> Oops...ich seh das zum ersten Mal, nur so richtig glauben kann ich das nicht.



Guck Dir mal die MacAskill Videos auf Youtube an,
einfach geil der Typ.
Mein Favorit: Way back Home...!!!

axl


----------



## honkori (30. November 2014)

Ich glaube ich ihn mal auf 'nem Fatty Video gesehen...
Dummerweise war mein Vater früher der Meinung, man dürfe keinerlei Spielzeug "zweckentfremden" und erstickte damit jegliche Kreativität beim Umgang mit "beweglichen Gerätschaften". Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich auch ohne Hilfsmittel *immer* "das dreckigste Kind" aus dem Block, im Kindergarten, Hort + Schule war...


----------



## Kasebi (1. Dezember 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> @Kasebi: meinst doch bestimmt das Video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das meinte ich vor allem weil es auch noch gut geschnitten und passend Vertont ist. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viel Anläufe der zu manchen seiner Stunt's gebraucht hat



axl65 schrieb:


> Guck Dir mal die MacAskill Videos auf Youtube an,
> einfach geil der Typ.
> Mein Favorit: Way back Home...!!!
> 
> axl


 Bei diesem Video bin ich gestern auch ins zum "Träumen" gekommen und ein bisschen traurig geworden. Wir werden alt und mit jedem Jahr auch ein bisschen steifer und unbeweglicher Aber ans aufhören denkt die Ü50 Garde noch lange nicht. Da sollen sich die Jungspunde mal keine Hoffnungen machen.  Stimmt's Axl und all die anderen Ü50?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kharma (1. Dezember 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich vor allem weil es auch noch gut geschnitten und passend Vertont ist. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viel Anläufe der zu manchen seiner Stunt's gebraucht hat



Mit ein wenig Recherchearbeit findest du ein "Making of" von seinem Erstlingwerk. Da sieht man auch, wie seine Gabel beim letzten Stunt in der Landung wegbricht




Kasebi schrieb:


> Bei diesem Video bin ich gestern auch ins zum "Träumen" gekommen und ein bisschen traurig geworden. Wir werden alt und mit jedem Jahr auch ein bisschen steifer und unbeweglicher Aber ans aufhören denkt die Ü50 Garde noch lange nicht. Da sollen sich die Jungspunde mal keine Hoffnungen machen.  Stimmt's Axl und all die anderen Ü50?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Ooooch Jungs... legt euch doch schon mal probehalber hin
(Duck und gaaaanz weit wegrenn)


----------



## axl65 (1. Dezember 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Aber ans aufhören denkt die Ü50 Garde noch lange nicht. Da sollen sich die Jungspunde mal keine Hoffnungen machen.  Stimmt's Axl und all die anderen Ü50?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi






Aba ick bin doch noch janich Fuffzich...fast noch
2 Monate Zeit...!!!  

axl


----------



## Kasebi (1. Dezember 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> Aba ick bin doch noch janich Fuffzich...fast noch
> 2 Monate Zeit...!!!
> 
> axl


Gehörst halt Probehalber schon dazu


----------



## axl65 (1. Dezember 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Gehörst halt Probehalber schon dazu


Sozusagen Ü50 Hangaround...
ab Januar dann Ü50 Prospoect und 
ab Februar dann Ü50 Full Member...!!!


----------



## B..G.M.... (2. Dezember 2014)

ab Februar dann Ü50 Full Member...!!!

axl65, auch ich reite dann in den Sonnenuntergang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (2. Dezember 2014)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> ab Februar dann Ü50 Full Member...!!!
> 
> axl65, auch ich reite dann in den Sonnenuntergang...


Mist....vor 10 Jahren war das noch sooooooo weit weg...!!!

axl65

PS.Der Spruch mir dem Sonnenuntergang gefällt mir!!!!


----------



## honkori (2. Dezember 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> PS.Der Spruch mir dem Sonnenuntergang gefällt mir!!!!



Ja, ja...*jetzt* gefällt er dir noch, aber warte ab bis es soweit ist.


----------



## axl65 (2. Dezember 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> Ja, ja...*jetzt* gefällt er dir noch, aber warte ab bis es soweit ist.



Immerhin habe ick jetzt schon mal ne Fernsicht Brille bekommen,
da kann ick dann den Sonnenuntergang besser sehen...!!!


----------



## Kasebi (3. Dezember 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> Immerhin habe ick jetzt schon mal ne Fernsicht Brille bekommen,
> da kann ick dann den Sonnenuntergang besser sehen...!!!


Leute mir wird HimmelAngstundBang. Ne Altersuntergangsstimmungsdiskusion wollte ich nun wirklich nicht lostreten. Um mal zum Ursprung zurück zu kehren. Ich wollte doch nur andeuten das ich vor Jahren bestimmt das eine oder andere von den "leichten" Sachen auch mal probiert hätte. Nur das es eben leider nicht mehr geht. Und falls es euch tröstet Im Januar erreiche ich die Mitte zwischen der Fünf(5X) und der Sechs(6X). Und ich habe noch eine Menge verrückter Ideen die ich noch verwirklichen will.Ach noch was. Ich kenne Zwanzigjährige die sind Hundert Jahre älter als ich und die meisten von euch.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## honkori (3. Dezember 2014)

Hehe...1960 gabs noch keine Berliner Mauer, mich schon. In dieser Beziehung halte ich also mit. 

ciiaooo


----------



## axl65 (3. Dezember 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Leute mir wird HimmelAngstundBang. Ne Altersuntergangsstimmungsdiskusion wollte ich nun wirklich nicht lostreten.
> Kasebi




Mach da ma keen Kopp...wir sitzen ja ob unseres Alters nich heulend im Kreis !!!
Und solange wa nich nur über Krankheiten plauschen...ist doch dit okay.
Ick habe ooch noch dit een oder andere vor...nich alle Pläne wird man
erfüllen können aber alleine welche zu machen...is ja schon mal jut !!!

Kieken wa ma wat draus wird...!!!

axl

PS: Als ick jeboren wurde, jab es weder BFC noch Union...!!!


----------



## Pittus (5. Dezember 2014)

Nee, die CDU gibt es schon länger... oder meinste die mit dem Ball 
Das wäre doch so als würde ein Dortmunder von Schalke sprechen 

Pitt


----------



## sprotte (5. Dezember 2014)

...   

... nee, aba ma wat andret. Man, bin ick froh, dass ick noch radeln darf/kann !!! Dit is mia heute morjen wieda so richtich bewusst jeword'n, als ick an die vielen Megastaus in Berlin und an den in sich geistlos total verkeilten Autos an den Kreuzungen mit Ampelausfall, wo sich die Fahrer schon fast in de Flicken jekricht ham, einfach mit nem breiten Grins'n im Jesichte vorbeijerauscht bin !!!    Lieba Jott, ick liebe dia !!! 

Dann erstema'n schönet WE, viel Spaß beim Freikurbeln und liebe Jrüße, sprotte.


----------



## axl65 (5. Dezember 2014)

sprotte schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ... nee, aba ma wat andret. Man, bin ick froh, dass ick noch radeln darf/kann !!! Dit is mia heute morjen wieda so richtich bewusst jeword'n, als ick an die vielen Megastaus in Berlin und an den in sich geistlos total verkeilten Autos an den Kreuzungen mit Ampelausfall, wo sich die Fahrer schon fast in de Flicken jekricht ham, einfach mit nem breiten Grins'n im Jesichte vorbeijerauscht bin !!!    Lieba Jott, ick liebe dia !!!
> 
> Dann erstema'n schönet WE, viel Spaß beim Freikurbeln und liebe Jrüße, sprotte.


Und ooch ick bin froh,mich nur beruflich per Kraftfahrzeug durch die Stadt quälen zu müssen...!!!
Und wenn ick dann ooch noch die Kunden klagen höre,wie teuer die Ersatzteile sind....wat bin ick froh mich damit nich belasten zu müssen...!!!!


axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B..G.M.... (6. Dezember 2014)

Mitunter habe ich in Berlin zu tun und jedesmal fällt mir wieder auf, was ich hier in der Provinz nicht vermisse, die oft verstopften Straßen und die Ausdünstungen der Autos.
Bin in ca. einer Minute am Elbdeich, meinem Hausberg mit ca. drei Höhenmetern.
Da hat Berlin dann doch mehr zu bieten, Teufelsberg, Grunewald, Müggelberge und die Klamottenberge im Ostsektor.
Sprotte und Axl65, die alten alten Schlitzohren, suchen sich natürlich nur die Fettaugen aus der Großstasdt- Suppe, einfach mit dem Rad am Stau vorbei, so ist es dann doch erträglich.
So ganz nebenbei outet sich der Kfz- Verweigerer Herr Axl noch als Konsumbremse!


----------



## axl65 (6. Dezember 2014)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> So ganz nebenbei outet sich der Kfz- Verweigerer Herr Axl noch als Konsumbremse!



KONSUM war im Osten...heute jehe ick ins Kaufland...!!!!
Mal im Ernst,wat meinste wat die Kunden kieken wenn ick den sage
dit ick privat kein Auto hab...!!!!
Und ick reib denen dit richt jerne unta de Neese...!!!!

axl


----------



## Kasebi (7. Dezember 2014)

axl65 schrieb:


> KONSUM war im Osten...heute jehe ick ins Kaufland...!!!!
> Mal im Ernst,wat meinste wat die Kunden kieken wenn ick den sage
> dit ick privat kein Auto hab...!!!!
> Und ick reib denen dit richt jerne unta de Neese...!!!!
> ...


Schön für Dich das du ohne privates Auto auskommen kannst. Und das meine ich ehrlich. Ich könnte es schon wegen der Arbeit nicht. Jeden Tag 45 Kilometer mit 650 Hm über Land nach Jena. Und Punkt 6:00 geht's los. Das kannst du nicht jeden Tag mit dem Rad fahren. Schon gar nicht im Winter oder bei schlechten Wetter. Ab und an mache ich das schon. Oder fahre mit dem Auto bis Bürgel und die restlichen 18Km mit dem Rad. Denn auch wenn Jena, gemessen an Stadtteilen von Berlin, nur eine Kleinstadt ist, ist der Verkehr darin die Hölle. Die lieben ihren Verkehr und tun alles den möglichst lange in der Stadt zu halten. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## B..G.M.... (7. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch etwas zum Thema Konsum u.ä.!


----------



## axl65 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ostbahnhof, Anton Saefkow Platz oder Alex ???

axl


----------



## Laschpuffer (10. Dezember 2014)

Am A-Saefkow-Platz war ich neulich wieder, die ha'm da Wohnungen ins HO-Kaufhaus jebaut. Verrückt, wo konsum-iert man denn nun?

Dieses Jahr hab ich nicht einmal ernsthaft auf dem Rad gesessen, das geht mir auf den Zeiger und muss sich für nächstes Jahr ändern. Zum Glück kommt ein Gutervorsatzvornehmzeitpunkt in nicht allzu weiter Ferne. Bis dahin muss die Seuche raus aus dem Körper...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (11. Dezember 2014)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Am A-Saefkow-Platz war ich neulich wieder, die ha'm da Wohnungen ins HO-Kaufhaus jebaut. Verrückt, wo konsum-iert man denn nun?



Das ist der Stadt Berlin auch aufgefallen,es gibt einfach zu wenige
dieser Einkaufsmöglichkeiten.
Darum wurde ein Platz gesucht und gefunden, direkt an der O2 World( die ja bald auch nicht mehr so heißt),
wird ein neuer Konsum Tempel entstehen.

Vielleicht passiert ja dann dem ehemaligen Centrum Warenhaus am 
Ostbahnhof das gleiche wie dem am A.Saefkow Platz...??? 

axl


----------



## B..G.M.... (11. Dezember 2014)

Hi axl65,
Alex ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt vermutet.


----------



## axl65 (11. Dezember 2014)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 342342
> 
> Hi axl65,
> Alex ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt vermutet.


Ick denke mal...so unterschiedlich werden die Arbeitsordnungen
in den Häusern nicht gewesen sein.
Am A.Saefkow Platz war ick zu DDR Zeiten nie .
Und dit am Ostbahnhof...da habe ick ooch nur schwache 
Erinnerungen...!!!

axl


----------



## mete (23. Dezember 2014)

Schätzchen, wer sind eigentlich die Leute, die in den Müggelz, trotz vorhandener DH Strecke, in jede Abfahrt noch einen blöden Kicker scharren, dazu am besten noch den ganzen Boden vom Hang abharken und die Hangbefestigung wegreißen müssen um Baumaterial zu haben? Wo ist da noch die Motovation für das Zugeständnis einer legalen Strecke (200m Luftlinie entfernt...), wenn irgendwelchen Asis das immer noch nicht genug ist? Denkt mal drüber nach. Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Kasebi (29. Dezember 2014)

Zählt lang andauerndes Schneeschippen nicht auch zu den "alternativen" Sportarten?Ja Ja war nur'n Scheeeeerz würde meine Tochter sagen. Aber ich musste  heute bereits drei mal raus und den Schieber bzw Besen in die Hand nehmen. Ein Glück das der Boden schon ordentlich gefroren war. Dadurch pappt die weiße Pracht nicht und  bleibt liegen. Und so wie es derzeit weiter schneit werde ich heute Nachmittag wohl mal die Langlaufbretter unterschnallen können und dann gibt es doch ein paar Schneebedingte WP Punkte.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## cubation (30. Dezember 2014)

Frohes Neues! Ich hoffe ihr seid gut reingekommen. 


Thomas


----------



## Kharma (30. Dezember 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Frohes Neues! Ich hoffe ihr seid gut reingekommen.
> 
> 
> Thomas


 
Hab ich was verpasst???


----------



## grege (30. Dezember 2014)

Kharma schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst???


Wieso? Heute ist doch der 1.1.2016.


----------



## cubation (30. Dezember 2014)

Kharma schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst???



Bist du nicht in Berlin? Die Leute feiern doch schon seit gestern Nachmittag. 


Thomas


----------



## karsten reincke (30. Dezember 2014)

das erste Mal "Prosit Neujahr" habe ich meinem Chef zum Abpfiff gewünscht. In Marzahn war da Silvester....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (30. Dezember 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Bist du nicht in Berlin? Die Leute feiern doch schon seit gestern Nachmittag.
> 
> 
> Thomas



Bin sogar Original-Berliner, also einer von der aussterbenden Art 
Aber anscheinend auch von gestern...

Na dann nachträglich ein frohes neues Jahr.^^


----------



## Kharma (22. Januar 2015)

Einen eigenen Thread will ich dafür jetzt nicht eröffnen:

Falls jemand nicht weiß, was er am Samstag machen soll oder schon immer bei einem Einkaufszentrum-Downhillrennen dabei sein wollte, für den habe ich folgenden Tipp:
http://www.eastgate-berlin.de/news-...lender/down-mall-berlin-24-und-250115/detail/
Keine Ahnung ob ich das schaffe da hinzugehen, interessant ist das aber sicherlich schon.


----------



## Eispickel (22. Januar 2015)

Sag mal Bescheid wenn du hingehst, vielleicht komme ich mit


----------



## siebenacht (22. Januar 2015)

Dit is ja mal interessant, sowat gabs schon mal in Polen. Hier zum Bericht und Video:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/19/downmall-tour-rennen-1-stettin/
Ick globe, da werde ich mal hinfahren, wenn Indoor-Bikewetter ist.
Gruß 78


----------



## siebeck (22. Januar 2015)

Der Wetterbericht für Samstag ist nicht so prall, bin am überlegen ob ich den Kamerarucksack einpacke und vorbeischaue.
Sieht aber leider so aus, als ob die besten Plätze für akkreditierte Fotografen sind, der Rest muss sich mit der übrigen Kundschaft drum kloppen, da hab ich eher weniger Bock drauf.

Auch wenn ich gerne mal sehen würde was mit längeren Brennweiten und offener Blende möglich wäre und wie gut man den Hintergrund in Unschärfe absaufen lassen kann.


----------



## sprotte (23. Januar 2015)

... vielen Dank für den Tipp  .

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Kubotan (23. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, das wäre mir entgangen.


----------



## Kharma (23. Januar 2015)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Sag mal Bescheid wenn du hingehst, vielleicht komme ich mit



Sieht schon so aus, als dass ich/wir dort gegen 14:00 Uhr erscheinen werden.
Ich weiß halt nur noch nicht, aus welcher Richtung ich das Event ansteuern werde.
Hast du meine Mobilfunknummer? Ich bin nämlich gerade Rechnerlos und eventuell heute abend nicht in der Lage, zu antworten...
Ich schick dir die mal via PM


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Schätzchen, wer sind eigentlich die Leute, die in den Müggelz, trotz vorhandener DH Strecke, in jede Abfahrt noch einen blöden Kicker scharren, dazu am besten noch den ganzen Boden vom Hang abharken und die Hangbefestigung wegreißen müssen um Baumaterial zu haben? Wo ist da noch die Motovation für das Zugeständnis einer legalen Strecke (200m Luftlinie entfernt...), wenn irgendwelchen Asis das immer noch nicht genug ist? Denkt mal drüber nach. Frohe Weihnachten.



Ich mache mal weiter...

Schätzchen, ich weiß, dass dieses Thema schon des Öfteren in Bezug auf verschiedenste Berliner Waldgebiete angesprochen wurde - auch von mir. Trotzdem kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen, wie einige wenige die Privilegien, und so muss man es mit Blick auf Baden-Württemberg, Österreich oder den Kanton Basel tatsächlich bezeichnen, die wir hier in B/BB haben (nämlich Wege jeder Breite mit dem Rad befahren zu dürfen), aufs Spiel setzen, nur um selbst ein bisschen mehr Spaß zu haben. Heute kamen mir zwei schiebende Mountainbiker entgegen, nachdem ich, den Postfenn kreuzend, im Wald Richtung Havel gefahren bin und meinten zu mir, es gebe Bauarbeiten oder so ähnlich, ich solle also vorsichtig fahren. Kurz darauf entdeckte ich dann auch ein paar Leute mit Schaufeln, die etliche Anlieger und kleine Kicker in den schmalen Pfad gebuddelt hatten. Großzügig wie sie waren, meinten sie auch, sie hätten mir eine Ausweichstrecke gebaut - den "Chickenway" neben dem Kicker, der eigentlich nur der ursprüngliche Weg war. Es ist ja nicht so, dass gerade dieser Weg in letzter Zeit schon massiv kaputtgebremst wurde. Des Weiteren wurden bei den Fällarbeiten am Anfang des letzten Jahres just in diesem Stück Wald auch sämtliche "Abfälle" (Äste, Gestrüpp) auf dem Weg abgeladen, vermutlich um ihn unbenutzbar zu machen. Außerdem sprießen Zäune im Grunewald ja seit letztem Jahr förmlich aus dem Boden, sodass man immer mehr ausgeschlossen wird.
Das o. g. Gebiet ist übrigens in folgendem höchst professionell bearbeiteten Bild rot eingekreist:







Ich weiß ja, dass viele das nicht raffen und über Leute wie mich, denen das missfällt, nur lächeln oder Stuss denken, aber seien wir mal ehrlich: der Ruf des Mountainbikers ist doch wohl alles andere als gut. Dazu muss man sich nur mal anschauen, wie viele Sröckchen- oder Steinchenleger im Wald unterwegs sind oder wie der ein odere andere Fußgänger reagiert.
Ist es das wirklich wert? Als würde die Buddelei am Teufelsberg und das damit einhergehende Zerstören halbwegs ursprünglicher Trails nicht reichen. Da war ich heute wirklich pappsatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixpunkt (1. Februar 2015)

Hmm, ich überlege gerade, ob ich da irgendwelche Kicker die Woche gesehen habe. Aber die Kurven wurden in jedem Fall "komfortabler". Ich sehe auch das Problem, dass es schlecht ist, wenn sich die Situation mehr zuspitzt. So musste ich gestern gefühlt 2 Tonnen Holz von meinem gewählten Trail am Havelberg räumen um da runter zu kommen.
Was ich aber nicht so ganz verstehe, ist das Problem von ein paar kleinen Erdhaufen (nicht das ich dafür verantwortlich bin) und ner Fahrspur in nem stark wirtschaftlich genutzten Wald. Jedes forstwirtschaftliche Fahrzeug richtet da weit mehr Schaden an, was man gerade zur Zeit gut sehen kann...

Ich glaube das Problem sind vielmehr die Umgangsformen beim direkten Kontakt mit gehenden Mitmenschen. Viele haben schlicht Angst und fühlen sich bedroht, wenn irgendwelche Radler plötzlich schnell und knappen ihnen vorbei fahren. Vor ein paar Wochen ist mir ne grössere Gruppe (ca 10) Fahrer am Hauptweg auf den Havelberg (sie bergab) entgegen gekommen. Wäre ich nicht in der Botanik weiter gefahren, wären mir mindestens 2 reingefahren. So macht man sich keine Freunde (nicht mal bei anderen Bikern), zumal das ja jetzt wirklich kein technisch anspruchsvoller Trail mit wenig Platz ist.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2015)

Fixpunkt schrieb:


> Hmm, ich überlege gerade, ob ich da irgendwelche Kicker die Woche gesehen habe. Aber die Kurven wurden in jedem Fall "komfortabler". Ich sehe auch das Problem, dass es schlecht ist, wenn sich die Situation mehr zuspitzt. So musste ich gestern gefühlt 2 Tonnen Holz von meinem gewählten Trail am Havelberg räumen um da runter zu kommen.
> Was ich aber nicht so ganz verstehe, ist das Problem von ein paar kleinen Erdhaufen (nicht das ich dafür verantwortlich bin) und ner Fahrspur in nem stark wirtschaftlich genutzten Wald. Jedes forstwirtschaftliche Fahrzeug richtet da weit mehr Schaden an, was man gerade zur Zeit gut sehen kann...



Also der "Trail", den ich meine, endet (oder beginnt) genau an der Kreuzung Postfenn/Havelchaussee. Da sind definitiv Kicker und Anliegen - oder sie wurden mittlerweile abgerissen.
Dass die Verwüstungen, die durch die Holzernte bei weichem Boden angerichtet werden, deutlich schlimmer sind, steht außer Frage (ich habe einige Wege im Grunewald am letzten Sonntag kaum wiedererkannt; im Tegeler Forst sieht es ähnlich aus), aber das interessiert doch den Förster oder sonstige Zuständige nicht. Das ist ja das Hauptproblem.


----------



## Fixpunkt (1. Februar 2015)

Jepp, wir reden von der selben Strecke, da bin ich langgefahren, Anlieger waren da hat jetzt schon was von ner Autobahn , die Kicker vielleicht eh umfahren, oder sie waren sehr klein. Egal. Ich kann mir halt schwer vorstellen, dass das für irgendjemanden wirklich ein Problem ist. Fussgänger hab ich in dem Eck noch nie gesehen (zumindest ab da wos bergab geht), Wildschweine suchen sich einfach ein ruhigeres Plätzchen und sind ja eh an Radfahrer gewöhnt, Botanik kommt soviel jetzt auch nicht zu schaden, höchstens im Auslauf, (wobei man ja eigentlich locker erst auf dem Bürgersteig bremsen kann) bleibt ja eine art Trampelpfad. 

Insofern ist mir das mit den Ästen im Weg auch schleierhaft. Sollte da irgendwas sein (selten Vögel brüten oder was weiss ich) würde ein Aushang oder Schild sicher mehr bewirken.

Meine Vermutung sind ehrlich gesagt die Jäger, die Angst haben, dass das Wild nicht mehr an ihren Hochständen vorbei läuft. Da hab ich jetzt aber nicht soooviel Mitgefühl.


----------



## sprotte (7. Februar 2015)

... typisch ... aber es kann ja wohl so schwer nicht sein. 






LG, sprotte.


----------



## titzy (7. Februar 2015)

@sprotte na dann weiß ich ja was ich beim nächsten N8Ride von dir als Showeinlage zu erwarten habe, wenn es so einfach ist! ^^


----------



## sprotte (8. Februar 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> @sprotte na dann weiß ich ja was ich beim nächsten N8Ride von dir als Showeinlage zu erwarten habe, wenn es so einfach ist! ^^



...  ... und ich dachte ich hab's so formuliert, dass ich auch richtig verstanden werde.   Na ja, bis zum nächsten N8ride an dem ich mal wieder teilnehmen werde/kann ist ja noch nen bischen Zeit zum Üben.  

Einen schönen Sonntag noch und liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterrauf (11. Februar 2015)

War ja ´eh klar: Gods Plan ist definitiv ein Mountainbike-Trail !


----------



## Kharma (14. Februar 2015)

Schätzele... *räusper*

Ick wollt dir fragen ob du mir vielleicht mal die Chance uff ne kleene Runde mit nem Crosser einräumen könntest. Ick würde gern mal probieren, wie sich das von einem Rennrad unterscheidet.
Da ich 180 cm groß bin (wenn ich mich auchmal aufrichte) wäre eine angepasste Rahmengröße hilfreich.
Auch wenn das hier ein MTB-Forum ist, so weiß ich doch, dass der eine oder andere solch ein Gefährt sein Eigen nennt.
Achja, und bitte im Bereich Berlin und Umgebung 

Dank dir schonmal...


----------



## Patensen (14. Februar 2015)

Klar, müssen wir mal schauen, wie wir zusammen finden.


----------



## Kharma (14. Februar 2015)

Das ist schonmal sehr lieb von dir, aber bist du nicht (gefühlte) 220 cm groß?^^
Na, ick schreib dir mal privat Knick-knack


----------



## Stubenrocker (18. Februar 2015)

Könnte auch zwei Crosser anbieten. Bin 1,82. In Kaulsdorf Nord.


----------



## Kharma (18. Februar 2015)

Dankeschön... 
Ich bin erst mal mit zwei anderen "Verabredet" und würde mich dann bei bedarf bei dir melden, ja?


----------



## Stubenrocker (18. Februar 2015)

Oke


----------



## cubation (19. Februar 2015)

Schätzchen wann ist das Ende erreicht?





http://www.bike24.de/p195772.html

9.999,- € Listenpreis für ein "Taiwan-Rad"




Thomas


----------



## titzy (19. Februar 2015)

cubation schrieb:


> Schätzchen wann ist das Ende erreicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na immerhin darfst du alle 2 Monate die Akkus wechseln, damit die Schaltung wieder funktioniert 
Aber ein Phantasiegewicht hätten sie schon mal mit hinschreiben klönnen ...


----------



## B..G.M.... (19. Februar 2015)

....für die Kohle würde ich mir dann doch lieber eine wilde Österreicherin aus Mattighofen holen,
die machen auch Spaß. Billiger sind Cannondale- Räder durch unseren starken Euro sowieso nicht geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (20. Februar 2015)

Schicki ist's trotzdem...


----------



## Grins3katze (20. Februar 2015)

Wie jetzt.... ist 9,999 nicht das Gewicht des Bikes...  


@lupus_bhg   & @Fixpunkt ...  Der  Förster hat einen kleinen Umweg mit dem Harvester gemacht... und die Anlieger platt gefahren…aufm Postfenn trail.... 

Ich finde auch dass, außerhalb vom Trümmerberg nichts Künstliches gebaut werden sollte… Obwohl… wer momentan durch Gwood fährt sieht auch was die Waldwirtschaft so anstellen kann… ich finde es dieses Jahr noch schlimmer als die Jahre zuvor… Wie viel Tonnen Holz wird abgeschnitten und aus dem Wald getragen?
Wege und Wald werden wirklich in desolaten Zustand gelassen…  so viel Schaden an wegen und Wald würden auch 10000 gedopten MTBler nicht schaffen…

Schönes Wochenende & Happy Ride!


----------



## cubation (20. Februar 2015)

@lupus_bhg   & @Fixpunkt ...  Der  Förster hat einen kleinen Umweg mit dem Harvester gemacht... und die Anlieger platt gefahren…aufm Postfenn trail....

Ich finde auch dass, außerhalb vom Trümmerberg nichts Künstliches gebaut werden sollte… Obwohl… wer momentan durch Gwood fährt sieht auch was die Waldwirtschaft so anstellen kann… ich finde es dieses Jahr noch schlimmer als die Jahre zuvor… Wie viel Tonnen Holz wird abgeschnitten und aus dem Wald getragen?
Wege und Wald werden wirklich in desolaten Zustand gelassen…  so viel Schaden an wegen und Wald würden auch 10000 gedopten MTBler nicht schaffen…

Schönes Wochenende & Happy Ride![/QUOTE]

Wald des Jahres!  Sieht man oder ? 

Das mit dem Harvester auf dem Postfeen fetzt. Ich glaub da saß jemand abends frustriert mit 2 Rotweinflaschen vorm TV und hat sich danach in den Harvester gesetzt... zumindestens siehts stark danach aus.  


Thomas


----------



## grege (20. Februar 2015)

cubation schrieb:


> Das mit dem Harvester auf dem Postfeen fetzt. Ich glaub da saß jemand abends frustriert mit 2 Rotweinflaschen vorm TV und hat sich danach in den Harvester gesetzt... zumindestens siehts stark danach aus.
> 
> 
> Thomas


 
Früher (tm) sind ja auch die Briten ganz gern ab und an mal mit dem Panzer durch den Grunewald...


----------



## Fixpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

Verammt, und ich wollte die Anlieger und das trockene Wetter der letzten Tage mein Stravaranking am Postfenn zu verbessern. 

Vielleicht ist der Förster ja Brite, manche Fahrspuren, im Wald sehen echt nach Panzer aus. 
Hoffe, der Trail ist noch, bzw. bald wieder gut fahrbar, mit oder Anlieger ist er echt schön und hat tolle Kurven.


----------



## cubation (23. Februar 2015)

Mal ein irgendwie gerade sehr passendes Zitat aus dem Fatbike Forum: 



Staanemer schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> N: "Hallo Polizei? Ich stehe hier im Wald und habe etwas fürchterliches entdeckt!"
> P: "Oh, mein Gott, was ist es denn? Die zerstückelte Leiche einer Frau im Unterholz, Opfer eines Verbrechens, deren so junges Leben mit schier unglaublich brutaler Gewalt je beendet wurde?"
> ...








Thomas


----------



## Staanemer (23. Februar 2015)

cubation schrieb:


> Mal ein irgendwie gerade sehr passendes Zitat aus dem Fatbike Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du schon meine Beiträge klaust..., dann drücke wenigstens "Gefällt mir". 
Das bezieht sich auf einen Bericht aus der ZDF Mediathek.



Bumble schrieb:


> Tja, die hams net leicht da drüben:
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...342230/Wenn's-im-Wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht


----------



## cubation (23. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon meine Beiträge klaust..., dann drücke wenigstens "Gefällt mir".
> Das bezieht sich auf einen Bericht aus der ZDF Mediathek.



Du Likesammler.  

Und wir haben hier in Berlin auch gerade Probleme mit Kickern. Allerdings wird das vom Förster selbst in die Hand genommen. 


Thomas


----------



## Kharma (23. Februar 2015)

cubation schrieb:


> ... Allerdings wird das vom Förster selbst in die Hand genommen.
> 
> 
> Thomas


 
Was erst mal nur eine Vermutung ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (23. Februar 2015)

Solange der Förster nicht meinen "Kicker" in die Hand nimmt...


----------



## boom (24. Februar 2015)

Schätzchen!

Sag doch den Jungs einfach mal, daß sie den ganzen technischen Tand von ihren Rädern abbauen sollen. Mit einem minimalistischen Rad braucht es auch keine Steilkurven, Rampen und Sprungschanzen. 


Danke!


----------



## the K. (24. Februar 2015)

Keiner soll hier irgendwas sollen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2015)

Na das hört sich ja alles super an. Dieses Jahr wird mit den Erntemaschinen scheinbar ausschließlich dort gefahren, wo ich sonst mit dem Rad fahre. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Grins3katze (25. Februar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na das hört sich ja alles super an. Dieses Jahr wird mit den Erntemaschinen scheinbar ausschließlich dort gefahren, wo ich sonst mit dem Rad fahre. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...



Dieses Jahr sind Sie überall im Gwood... schlimm


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2015)

Tegeler Forst sieht leider auch nicht gerade schön aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (25. Februar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Tegeler Forst sieht leider auch nicht gerade schön aus.


ich finde teilweise sogar schlimmer als G-wood
ein ehemals schöner trail, den sie schon letzten Winter gekillt hatten,
haben sie vor knapp 2 Monaten schön mit Mikadostäbchen garniert.
nachdem er denn endlich wieder halbwegs frei war, gabs vorletzte Woche nochmal den totalen Nachschlag.
Das sieht da aus, wie nach nem Bombentest


----------



## Runterrauf (5. März 2015)

Schätzchen, mach das es nicht so schlimm wird, wie es sich gerade anfühlt. Nach der schlüpfrigen Aktion gestern, lauf ich gerade 1,5 armig durch die Bude. Nicht mal die Ukulele krieg ich untern Arm geklemmt...  So´ne Schei??e, über diese Kurve muss ich nochmal diskutieren.


----------



## cubation (5. März 2015)

Radfahren geht auch einarmig, wenn auch weniger im Gelände! Musst ich letzten Herbst auch. Gibt also schlimmeres. Ist es wenigstens abend im Regen passiert? 

Ich wünsch dir schnelle Heilung! 


Thomas


----------



## Runterrauf (5. März 2015)

Nicht im Regen, aber ja, es war nass. Ansonsten bleibt ja noch das Einrad.


----------



## cubation (5. März 2015)

Dann darf das mal passieren.  

Einrad steht immer noch ohne große Bewegung im Keller. Mir fehlt da immer das zweite Rad... vielleicht pack ichs ja irgendwann mal... aber das schieb ich schon ewig vor mir her.


Thomas


----------



## cubation (7. März 2015)

Falls mal jemand arge Traktionsprobleme am Hinterrad hat, muss nicht immer gleich ein Fatbike her: 







http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~hardshell/bo/fish/tk.html


Thomas


----------



## floindahouse (12. März 2015)

Sehr geil... Ist gekauft!


----------



## Zaska0 (20. März 2015)

News Flash ^^



> Ein Kollege wundert sich: Rund 100 Fahrradfahrer strampeln die Skalitzer Straße in Richtung Kottbusser Tor entlang. Angemeldet scheint der Corso nicht, offenbar zieht die Polizei Kräfte heran.
> 
> B.Z. ^^



YAY.


----------



## cubation (24. März 2015)

http://www.strava.com/activities/273277883



Ist Marcus hier eigentlich auch unterwegs?


Thomas


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (24. März 2015)

cubation schrieb:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/273277883
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*grins* Er entwickelte das Ganze hier mit und tut es nach wie vor: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/author/mj/
Und guck mal bei uns im Forum auf die allerallererste Seite in die Themen, die rik erstellt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (24. März 2015)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> *grins* Er entwickelte das Ganze hier mit und tut es nach wie vor: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/author/mj/
> Und guck mal bei uns im Forum auf die allerallererste Seite in die Themen, die rik erstellt hat.



Ist mir bekannt, nur weiß ich nicht ob er hier auch unterwegs ist.  Eine Markierung wäre jetzt aber auch doof gewesen. 

Aber hauptsächlich wollt ich dem Schätzchen diese tolle Sache zeigen.


Thomas


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (24. März 2015)

Ach so, ach so, okay, dann hab ich nix gesagt und behaupte das Gegenteil. ^^

Und japp, jute Idee und jut jemacht; nicht schlecht sozusagen!


----------



## icke (1. April 2015)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> *grins* Er entwickelte das Ganze hier mit und tut es nach wie vor: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/author/mj/
> Und guck mal bei uns im Forum auf die allerallererste Seite in die Themen, die rik erstellt hat.


Escht? Gibt es diesen Markus wirklich?


----------



## Kharma (2. April 2015)

Du solltest mal wieder dein Spray auflegen, Schätzchen... oder, was es alles so gibt für unsere Sicherheit:


----------



## elSchabei (13. April 2015)

Kharma schrieb:


> Du solltest mal wieder dein Spray auflegen, Schätzchen... oder, was es alles so gibt für unsere Sicherheit:



Das ist ja schön und gut aber gibts auch Invisibility-Sprays? Zumindest bei mir kommt es öfter mal vor, dass ich fix mal die Fahrbahn oder Fahrtrichtung wechseln muß, weil mich jemand SIEHT


----------



## Kharma (13. April 2015)

Du brauchst Freunde...


----------



## elSchabei (13. April 2015)

gibts die denn aus der Dose?


----------



## Kharma (13. April 2015)




----------



## cubation (13. April 2015)

elSchabei schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön und gut aber gibts auch Invisibility-Sprays? Zumindest bei mir kommt es öfter mal vor, dass ich fix mal die Fahrbahn oder Fahrtrichtung wechseln muß, weil mich jemand SIEHT




Du bist dann nicht zufällig vorher bei rot über ne Ampel gefahren? 

...aber dazu hab ich jetzt ne "Story":

In der letzten Woche wurde ein Radfahrer bis in den Park am Kreuzberg verfolgt, dabei wurde mit dem Streifenwagen sogar über Bordsteine hinweg gerast. Ist sowas denn nötig? Haben wir nicht schlimmere Probleme? 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (13. April 2015)

Nein


----------



## elSchabei (13. April 2015)

cubation schrieb:


> Du bist dann nicht zufällig vorher bei rot über ne Ampel gefahren?
> 
> 
> Thomas



Nein, nicht mal das. Kann nur recht allgemein behaupten, dass sich Autofahrer nicht gerne...belehren lassen - die Rüpelfahrer meine ich.


----------



## mete (13. April 2015)

.


----------



## cubation (22. April 2015)

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/fahrradhersteller-trek-startet-massenrueckruf-a-1030062.html

Warum auch immer das in der Autorubrik steht... Trek ruft Fahrräder zurück in die Werkstätten. Es geht um defekte Schnellspanner und um einige Räder die seit 1999 verkauft wurden. Falls hier jemand Trek fährt, kann er ja mal nach mehr Informationen suchen...  


Thomas


----------



## pyroGhost (22. April 2015)

Hab das eben schnell gegoogelt:  manche schnellspanner lassen sich zu weit öffnen bzw schließen, was dazu führen kann, dass sie, bei falscher Montage in die bremsscheibe kommen können. Betrifft also nur mtb mit Scheibenbremse, schnellspanner und dann noch blöder Montage.


----------



## cubation (23. April 2015)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> Hab das eben schnell gegoogelt:  manche schnellspanner lassen sich zu weit öffnen bzw schließen, was dazu führen kann, dass sie, bei falscher Montage in die bremsscheibe kommen können. Betrifft also nur mtb mit Scheibenbremse, schnellspanner und dann noch blöder Montage.



Da wäre es noch genauer beschrieben  

http://www.velototal.de/2015/04/23/...trek-schnellspanner-kann-unfälle-verursachen/


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobeers (19. Mai 2015)

http://eisenschweinkader.org/archives/2015/05/19/das-berliner-radsportraetsel-2/

Twobeers


----------



## honkori (19. Mai 2015)

Ach Schätzchen, ich war eben mal wieder am Kranichberg in Woltersdorf...
Bis auf die "gelochten Betonplatten" auf letzten 20 Metern ganz oben, ist auf und neben dem Weg weder Sandkorn, Grashalm geschweige denn Baum und Strauch an seinem Platz geblieben. Ich schätze den Berg hat es bei der "Wir harvesten alles nieder" Aktion am Schlimmsten getroffen.
Da sieht es original so aus als wären die grünen Männchen vom Mars mitten drin beim Terraforming. Übel, ganz übel...

ciiaooo


----------



## cubation (27. Mai 2015)

Viele kennen ja sicher @titzy ´s Brillenputztuch/ Minihandtuch ( ich glaub @Renn.Schnecke hat auch eines!? ) Bin gerade zufällig in einem Webshop drauf gestoßen. 







Falls jemand eines für den Preis von 5,90 € bzw. dank Vorkasse für 5,66 € (http://www.walkonthewildside.eu/Reisezubehoer/Hygiene/Relags-Mini-Handtuch::2742.html).

Am besten eine kurze Mail bis heute abend 23:00 Uhr an [email protected]  


Thomas


----------



## Kharma (15. Juni 2015)

Schätzchen, der Kharma ist zu fett oder so...

Ihm brechen öfter mal die Tune Komm-Vor Sättel unter dem Allerwertesten weg.
Und da ihm das auf die Dauer zu teuer wird, wüsste er gern von dir, ob du ihm einen
recht baugleichen Sattel ohne Raumfahrttechnik empfehlen kannst, da die Form ihm schon sehr zusagte.


----------



## twobeers (22. Juni 2015)

Vor so etwas habe ich ja richtig Angst....

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/schwarzwaldverein-verurteilt-mountainbiker-fallen-a-1039925.html

http://www.swr.de/swr4/bw/region-ak...68/did=15660346/nid=258368/1cehvqp/index.html

Twobeers


----------



## Illuminus (22. Juni 2015)

Vor ein paar Jahren wurden auch in den Müggelz auf einigen Trails dunkelgrüne Drähte auf Höhe der Köpfe zwischen Bäumen gespannt... kam damals zum Glück noch ein paar cm vor einem zum stehen  

Zum Glück tauchten die danach nicht mehr auf.


----------



## hinze (10. August 2015)

Als wir gestern bei der Spontanrunde über einige Knüppeldämme gefahren sind, fiel mir spontan der Höhenweg am Schermützelsee in Buckow ein. Dort wurden vermutlich wegen des desolaten Zustandes die Treppen und eine kleine Brücke entfernt.





Der Weg an sich ist dadurch natürlich schwerer zu erreichen und wird daher wohl bald verschwinden, wenn die Treppen nicht wieder aufgebaut werden. Ach Buckow, wieder ein Ziel in deiner näheren Umgebung weniger ...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (10. August 2015)

Jetzt kann man da endlich mit Fahrrad hoch -und runterfahren! 
Hach, bin ich heut mal herrlich positiv. ^^
Hab Mitte Februar zum Glück noch ein Bild von der Treppe gemacht. Sieht, äh, sah herrlich urig aus.


----------



## hinze (11. August 2015)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man da endlich mit Fahrrad hoch -und runterfahren!


So habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen ... aber vielleicht soll da ein Rundkurs für Quads entstehen oder eine Sommerrodelbahn?


----------



## the K. (11. August 2015)

Und wenn Du da unbedingt Treppen runter fahren willst, probier die mitten im Ort beim Strandbad auf der anderen Straßenseite bei der Gaststätte dort. Die reizt mich nämlich auch. Hab aber bisher keinen Bock gehabt, dort vor versammelter Touristenschaft den Colt Seavers zu geben und habs jedesmal gelassen. Zumal ich in Buckow auf einer Treppe, der nödlichsten auf der Westseite des Schermützels, miese Erfahung mit runter fliegen statt runter fahren gemacht hatte, was gerade mal zwei Leute gesehen hatten - hat aber gereicht um davon erstmal nicht mehr zu wollen. Und ich bilde mir ein, es handelte sich um die auf Deinem Bild nun nicht mehr zu sehende. Runter fahren mag da jetzt besser gehen, hoch - no way. Aber schon blöd, die Rechnung mit diesem Biest nich mehr begleichen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denicoo (11. August 2015)

Die besagte Treppe kann man auch im Winter runterknallen...hab da schon Erfahrungen aber keine einschlagenden!


----------



## the K. (11. August 2015)

Du scheinst die Dinge im Allgemeinen zuversichtlich anzugehen. Da oben wirklich einzubiegen, teilt schon ma Spreu vom Weizen, wie so schön gesagt wird. Aber Winters über? Ich hab sie ja auch im Winter entdeckt, aber da hab ich eine Eingebung bekommen, dass das nicht unbedingt bei Eis und Schnee sein muss. Und ehrlich, dabei kam ich mir nich feige vor. Also alle Achtung!!


----------



## denicoo (11. August 2015)

Hab ich auch noch nen Video irgendwo aufn Pc denk ich! 

Ist nicht ohne aber machbar, muss man sich herantasten.


----------



## hinze (12. August 2015)

the K. schrieb:


> Und ich bilde mir ein, es handelte sich um die auf Deinem Bild nun nicht mehr zu sehende.


Gute Ortskenntnis, es ist tatsächlich die nördlichste. Respekt!



the K. schrieb:


> Und wenn Du da unbedingt Treppen runter fahren willst, probier die mitten im Ort beim Strandbad auf der anderen Straßenseite bei der Gaststätte dort.


Ich bin dort meist zu Fuß unterwegs, da muss man sich nicht so auf den Weg konzentrieren und sieht mehr von der schönen Landschaft. Mir geht es auch eher um die Zugänglichkeit des Stückchens http://brouter.de/brouter-web/#zoom...file=shortest&alternativeidx=0&format=geojson oben, ohne Treppen gibt es da bald keinen Weg mehr. Treppen fahre ich nur im Notfall


----------



## the K. (12. August 2015)

Jap, genau da die nördliche.. die war gemein zu mir. Und da oben is es wirklich schick. Zu-gänglich oder -fahrerich ohne Treppe, wenn man aus südlicher Richtung kommt, über das Kerbtal zuvor die Hochfläche erreichen und Nähe Oberkante zurück zu der Hütte. Aber Vorsicht Robinienland ist Plattenland.. 
Mitunter etabliert sich genau da lang auch ein Trampelpfad, dann bleibt oben auch ein Trail über und die fiese Treppe nördlich ist eine weniger fiese Abfahrt am Ende. Oder die machen die Treppen neu. Schmeiß ma die Flinte nicht gleich ins Dingsbums, wird soo schlimm schon nicht werden. Bei einer gewissen Benutzerfrequenz verschwindet ein Weg nich einfach.


----------



## machero (13. August 2015)

x


----------



## Anto (13. August 2015)

machero schrieb:


> Es kann so schnell vorbei sein... man glaubt das manchmal garnich


Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Wenn der da oben dein Licht ausknipsen will dann fragt er dich nicht.


----------



## machero (13. August 2015)

Prost


----------



## sprotte (13. August 2015)

... nur mal so gefragt: Was saß denn am Steuer ???

LG, sprotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (14. August 2015)

Ausgestiegen sind 3 junge Männer mit Jogginghosen und dicken Bäuchen 
und eine Frau. Wer gefahren ist weiss ich nicht.
Aber so wie die aussahen... denke nicht das die monatlich was zahlen würden, wenn Du wegen ihnen im Rollstuhl sitzt.


----------



## sprotte (14. August 2015)

... na passt ja, dacht'ich mir schon, vielleicht war'n se ja auf der Flucht, hat nur noch keiner mitbekomm. Hab auch gar nichts in den Nachrichten gehört, sonst wird jede Kleinigkeit breitgetreten.

... danke !!! 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Altglienicker (14. August 2015)

sprotte schrieb:


> Hab auch gar nichts in den Nachrichten gehört, ...


Wie wär's mit Internet?
http://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/friedrichshain-kreuzberg/warschauer-strasse-opel-kracht-in-tram-haltestelle 



machero schrieb:


> Wer gefahren ist weiss ich nicht.


Laut dieser "Pressemitteilung" wissen die das auch nicht.


----------



## cubation (26. August 2015)

Auch so ein Fatbike kann man kaputt bekommen: 







Salsa Beargrease - Gestern abend im Elm Creek Park gestorben... 


Thomas


----------



## Kharma (26. August 2015)

Was ist passiert?


----------



## cubation (26. August 2015)

Kharma schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?



Der Fahrer verlor die Kontrolle und rutschte dann in den Baum. Dem Fahrer gehts gut.  
Dem Rad konnte nicht mehr geholfen werden... 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (26. August 2015)

Ist doch nur ein Fatbike


----------



## tknauth (27. August 2015)

cubation schrieb:


> Auch so ein Fatbike kann man kaputt bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




War nicht Fett genug!

Beileid!


----------



## twobeers (27. August 2015)

cubation schrieb:


> Der Fahrer verlor die Kontrolle und rutschte dann in den Baum. Dem Fahrer gehts gut.
> Dem Rad konnte nicht mehr geholfen werden...
> 
> 
> Thomas



Waren die Reifen zu schmal?


----------



## cubation (27. August 2015)

twobeers schrieb:


> Waren die Reifen zu schmal?



Vielleicht war der Fahrer auch nur zu Fett und somit bewegungseingeschränkt. 


Thomas


----------



## Kasebi (17. September 2015)

Gefunden bei T-Online
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## cubation (29. September 2015)

http://www.kraftfuttermischwerk.de/blogg/atombunker-am-stadtrand-von-berlin-zu-vermieten/

Neben dem Trend in der Gemeinschaft einfach mal alte Plattenbauten zu kaufen und kollektiv drin zu leben. Wäre das doch mal eine passende Riesen-WG. 

Wer wäre dabei? 



Thomas


----------



## grege (29. September 2015)

Liegt ja direkt an der Rauchfangwerder-Runde, da sollte doch ein Besichtigungstermin drin sein ;-)


----------



## Al_Borland (29. September 2015)

Also Räder runter in den Keller stelle ich mir noch spaßig vor (urban enduro  ), aber jedes Mal raufbuckeln..? 

Aber die Bikeduschen ham schon was.


----------



## mete (29. September 2015)

2000 EUR Miete für einen verranzten DDR-Bunker, bei dem nichts, aber auch gar nichts funktioniert...die haben sie doch nicht alle


----------



## axl65 (8. Oktober 2015)

Es wird ja immer wieder gemunkelt...die Berliner Polizei tue zu wenig
für die Radfahrer und ihre Belange.
Gestern musste ich, auf Geheiß der bewaffneten Organe, den Radweg in
der Kreuzberger Körtestraße frei räumen.
7 Falschparker bekamen von mir einen neuen und diesmal nicht behindernden
Parkplatz.Allerdings geschah dies um 22.45 Uhr im strömenden Regen und das
einzige was ich in der Zeit nicht gesehen habe, waren Radfahrer...!!!
Aber wären sie da gewesen...sie hätten freie Fahrt gehabt...!!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (8. Oktober 2015)

War doch sicher auch ein guter Schnitt für dich, mit 7 auf einen Streich.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (30. Oktober 2015)

Oooooooh, was macht denn der cubi in der neuen BIKE? S. 53 zum Thema Abenteuer vor der Haustür. 
Da überflieg ich so die Story "Biss zum Gipfel", wo Lesewitz auf seiner Hausrunde in München 8848 hm fahren möchte. Und überleg, ob cubi das am Brocken im Winter nicht auch schon mal versucht hat. Und blätter eine Seite weiter. Und wer guckt mich da an? Der Thomas!  - und erzählt was von nem Pilgerweg der Mecklenburger Seenplatte. Cubi, haste das schon gesehen? 
Ich darf ja bestimmt wieder kein Foto wegen irgendwelcher Rechte hochladen....?! :/


----------



## titzy (30. Oktober 2015)

mmh, jetzt wollte ich gerade mal wieder in Kaufrausch verfallen und hab in der aktuellen 11/15 Ausgabe auf Seite 53 nach geschaut aber keinen cubi gefunden , nur so eine komische neu modische H2O Bremse ...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (30. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, ist in der neuen Ausgabe. 12/15. Vllt gibts die Ausgabe auch noch nicht am Kiosk....?! Also wir haben die schon. ^^


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Oktober 2015)

12/2015 ist ab dem 03.11. erhältlich.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (30. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 12/2015 ist ab dem 03.11. erhältlich.


Ach Gott, das ist ja erst nächsten Monat... ^^


----------



## Kharma (30. Oktober 2015)

Süüüüß


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2015)

Kharma schrieb:


> Süüüüß



Danke


----------



## cubation (31. Oktober 2015)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Oooooooh, was macht denn der cubi in der neuen BIKE? S. 53 zum Thema Abenteuer vor der Haustür.
> Da überflieg ich so die Story "Biss zum Gipfel", wo Lesewitz auf seiner Hausrunde in München 8848 hm fahren möchte. Und überleg, ob cubi das am Brocken im Winter nicht auch schon mal versucht hat. Und blätter eine Seite weiter. Und wer guckt mich da an? Der Thomas!  - und erzählt was von nem Pilgerweg der Mecklenburger Seenplatte. Cubi, haste das schon gesehen?
> Ich darf ja bestimmt wieder kein Foto wegen irgendwelcher Rechte hochladen....?! :/



Ich war eingeweiht. Wobei das Foto wohl aus dem Archiv ist.  

Ging ja um Abenteuer vor der Haustür, da wäre jetzt die Everest Sache würde mit Henris Aktion kollidieren und ist noch immer nicht in Sack und Tüten. Ich hoffe aber, dass es diesen Winter noch was wird.


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (10. November 2015)

Aus gegebenem Anlass fiel mir heute spontan dieses Zitat ein:



Lennart schrieb:


> Frei nach Helmut Schmidt (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d76EIzgsyCs):
> 
> Ich habe nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## honkori (10. November 2015)

Ein erstaunlicher Mann und der einzige Ex/Politiker der *absichtlich* meinen TV "in Beschlag" nehmen durfte...


----------



## Lennart (18. November 2015)

Jeder von uns muss noch ein Bisschen was dazulernen.


----------



## axl65 (19. November 2015)

Wer Geld über hat, es nicht braucht aber zu faul ist es zu verbrennen...
der kann es hier ebenfalls auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwinden lassen...!!!

http://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/umland/honecker-bunker-in-prenden-soll-nun-museum-werden

axl


----------



## siebenacht (19. November 2015)

Zu dem Herrn Hensel hätte ick aber kein Vertrauen, so wie der auf dem Foto kiekt.
Aber eine Öffnung des Honeckerbunkers wäre schon geil.
Gruß 78


----------



## honkori (19. November 2015)

Das war der doch der, der unsere "Axl-Bunkertourgruppe" gesprengt hatte...nicht auszudenken, wenn er früher gekommen wäre und sich ein Bike ausgesucht hätte. 
Wo ick doch froh war, dat sich Axl's (bestellter Ab)Transporter verfahren hatte. 

ciiaooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 34331 (29. November 2015)

Gemeinde, allen eine schöne Zeit. Hinter mir sieht das dann so aus: Bald muss ich zurück, die nächste Schlammschlacht in der Kälte droht. Bis dahin allet Jute.


----------



## timtim (26. Dezember 2015)

Lange nicht gesehen trotzdem nicht vergessen , Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum runden Geburtstag , *Schotti65* !


----------



## axl65 (26. Dezember 2015)

timtim schrieb:


> Lange nicht gesehen trotzdem nicht vergessen , Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum runden Geburtstag , *Schotti65* !




Stimmt ja...Fummzich...!!!
Willkommen im Klub...allet Jute ooch von mir...!!!!

axl


----------



## siebenacht (26. Dezember 2015)

@schotti65 
Auch von mir allet Jute zum runden Geburtstag.
Ich würde mich freuen, mal wieder mit Dir ne Runde auf dem Bike zu drehen.
Gruß 78


----------



## B..G.M.... (28. Dezember 2015)

Herr Schotti, ach doch schon?!
Alles Gute aus dem Landstrich westlich der Elbe und immer eine handbreit Luft im Pneu!


----------



## schotti65 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ach jeh. Tja, so ist das. Bin ja weder der erste, noch der letzte, dem das widerfährt. Jedenfalls - besten Dank, die Herren.


----------



## Kasebi (29. Dezember 2015)

Kein guter Tag für alle Metal- und Hardrockfans

http://www.t-online.de/unterhaltung...emmy-kilmister-ist-tot-er-starb-an-krebs.html

Es führt einem immer wieder die Endlichkeit unseres Seins vor Augen.

R.I.P. Lemmy


----------



## basti242 (29. Dezember 2015)

Und vor allem wie man den Prozess beschleunigen kann.


----------



## grege (29. Dezember 2015)

Da hat er seinen eigenen Rat nicht befolgt, um Alt zu werden: "Einfach nicht sterben"...


----------



## honkori (29. Dezember 2015)

basti242 schrieb:


> Und vor allem wie man den Prozess beschleunigen kann.



Na ja, man muss nicht alles gutheißen aber -> "Es gibt ein Leben vor dem Tod" und da legt jeder seine eigenen Prämissen fest. 

ciiaooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (29. Dezember 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> Na ja, man muss nicht alles gutheißen aber -> "Es gibt ein Leben vor dem Tod" und da legt jeder seine eigenen Prämissen fest.
> ciiaooo



Leider schützt auch eine vermeintlich gesunde Lebensweise nicht immer. Und wenn dann die Diagnose gestellt wird fragt man sich was man hätte anders machen können oder sollen.



grege schrieb:


> Da hat er seinen eigenen Rat nicht befolgt, um Alt zu werden: "Einfach nicht sterben"...



Für seinen Lebensstil hat er aber verdammt lange durchgehalten und ist doch alt geworden. Und hat dazu noch gute Musik (jedenfalls für mich) gemacht.

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## the K. (13. Februar 2016)

Mir hat die Post heute folgendes superextrem empfehlenswerte Produkt nach Haus geliefert.


http://www.amazon.de/Naturräume-Landschaften-Brandenburg-Berlin-Gliederung/dp/3954100304/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1455392418&sr=8-1&keywords=naturräume+und+landschaften

In diesem speziellen Unterforum sollte sich jede weitere Erklärung, warum das empfehlenswert sei, erübrigen.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Februar 2016)

Ach siehtste - ich wollte dir ja noch auf deine Mail antworten. Schreib mal, ob sich der zeitliche Aufwand lohnt, da mtb-spezifische Infos rauszuziehen.


----------



## the K. (14. Februar 2016)

Hm.
Keine leichte Frage.
Bei vorhandenem Interesse für die Landschaft lohnt sich das. Dir wird erklärt was Du siehst. Dein Homespot wird Dir mitunter ganz anders bekannt gemacht sowie ins größere Geschehen eingeordnet. Entstehungstechnisch.
Und es werden Anregungen für neue Expeditionen gegeben. Wo Du dann gleich aufe Kacke hauen kannst. Hier is das, da is mal jenes passiert..


----------



## the K. (14. Februar 2016)

Das, was ich Dir per Mail empfahl, is spezieller und schon recht wissenschaftlich.
Nimm das hier vorgestellte!
Vielleicht im Buchladen mal rein schauen, Homespot suchen, freuen, Buch kaufen.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Februar 2016)




----------



## Altglienicker (14. Februar 2016)

the K. schrieb:


> Mir hat die Post heute folgendes superextrem empfehlenswerte Produkt nach Haus geliefert.





			
				Amazon schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Buch skizziert die eiszeitliche und nacheiszeitliche Entstehung und Entwicklung der Landschaften und ihres Formenschatzes sowie den Einfluss der geomorphologischen Bildungen auf die Landnutzungsformen.



Wenn Dich diese Themen interessieren, empfehle ich, falls Du das nicht eh schon kennst, mal den Blick auf ein Gebilde namens Nationaler Geopark "Eiszeitland am Oderrand" zu werfen. Suchbegriffe: Althüttendorf, Grimnitzsee, Sperlingsherberge, Ihlowberge, Groß-Ziethen, Kunst- und Kulturpfad, Märkische Eiszeitstraße, Grumsin.



the K. schrieb:


> Bei vorhandenem Interesse für die Landschaft lohnt sich das. Dir wird erklärt was Du siehst. Dein Homespot wird Dir mitunter ganz anders bekannt gemacht sowie ins größere Geschehen eingeordnet. Entstehungstechnisch.



Das hört sich gut an. Vermutlich wird man dort z.B. erfahren, dass es nicht nur an Erich Mielke, sondern auch an der Geologie lag, dass der Grumsiner Forst überhaupt noch existiert.

Ich mache halbwegs regelmäßig Touren durch diese Gegend und habe hier ab den Beiträgen #6 bis 8 sowie #10 berichtet. (Auf "Gruppe beitreten" klicken! Kann man anschließend wieder verlassen.) Start ist jeweils in Althüttendorf. Aus Sicht des Mountainbikers ist die Landschaft eher keine Herausforderung. Aber glücklicherweise kann man unsere Bikes ja auch wie Tourenräder verwenden. 

Dir viel Spaß mit dem Buch und evtl. auch im "Eiszeitland am Oderrand"!

Altglienicker


----------



## Eispickel (11. März 2016)

Schätzchen, es ist richitg, dass alles eine Frage der Perspektive ist! Dinge ändern sich aber trotz allem bleibt letztendlich alles beim alten


----------



## Altglienicker (11. März 2016)

Eispickel schrieb:


> ... alles eine Frage der Perspektive ...


Achtung Joke: Du hast wohl eine *Spiegel*reflexkamera?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. März 2016)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Schätzchen, es ist richitg, dass alles eine Frage der Perspektive ist! Dinge ändern sich aber trotz allem bleibt letztendlich alles beim alten


Ich winke jetzt mal aus Riva


----------



## Altglienicker (11. März 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich winke jetzt mal aus Riva



Wohl eher ɒviЯ!


----------



## Eispickel (11. März 2016)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Achtung Joke: Du hast wohl eine *Spiegel*reflexkamera?!



 
Ich weiß nicht aber ich werde mich mal informieren ...


----------



## pefT3 (22. März 2016)

Schätzchen, ich weiß, daß die Japaner Origami erfunden haben, aber soviel gefaltetetes Papier um eine Bremsscheibe zu verpacken, ist dann doch ganz schön heftig.


----------



## Marcin_ (22. März 2016)

Warum man den Kienberg nicht einfach Kienberg sein lassen kann!
Freier Raum für freie Bürger! Oder Radfahrer!
Konnte letztens dort wegen der Baustelle nicht mehr entlang fahren!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2016)

Phonka schrieb:


> Warum man den Kienberg nicht einfach Kienberg sein lassen kann!
> Freier Raum für freie Bürger! Oder Radfahrer!
> Konnte letztens dort wegen der Baustelle nicht mehr entlang fahren!


Ganz klar - weil wir unbedingt eine Seilbahn brauchen. Wo sonst soll man denn auf einen Berg kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (23. März 2016)

Ick fürchte der Kienberg wird zukünftig wohl eingezäunt nur mit Eintritt zu den Garten der Welt gehören. Dit is ja auch das, was Berlin unbedingt braucht, eine Seilbahn vom Bahnhof zum kleinen Hügel Kien"berg". Als wenn wir nicht schon genug Baustellen in Berlin haben, die Millionen verschlingen und noch nicht einmal fertig sind. Stattdessen vergammeln Freizeitmöglichkeiten für unsere Jugend.


----------



## Kharma (23. März 2016)

Seilbahn ist geil! 
Jetzt müssen da nur noch ein paar gescheite Pisten in den Kienberg gebastelt werden und Berlin hat seinen ersten Bikepark


----------



## Kasebi (24. März 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Seilbahn ist geil!
> Jetzt müssen da nur noch ein paar gescheite Pisten in den Kienberg gebastelt werden und Berlin hat seinen ersten Bikepark


Und für den Winter Schneekanonen aufstellen und schon ist eine Ganzjahresnutzung möglich.


----------



## Altglienicker (6. April 2016)

Heute:
Wieder mal Köpenicker Landstraße.
Wieder mal ein Radfahrer. (Der vierte in diesem Jahr!)
Wieder mal ein rechtsabbiegender LKW.

Nehmt Euch in Acht vor den blinden LKW-Fahrern!


----------



## machero (8. April 2016)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Heute:
> 
> Nehmt Euch in Acht vor den blinden LKW-Fahrern!



http://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/trep...er-abbiege-unfall-lastwagen-erfasst-radfahrer


----------



## Altglienicker (8. April 2016)

machero schrieb:


> http://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/trep...er-abbiege-unfall-lastwagen-erfasst-radfahrer



Darüber (!) sollte sich dieses Forum mal aufregen!


----------



## axl65 (8. April 2016)

In völliger Unkenntnis der Sachlage ,gibt es nichts um sich hier aufzuregen...!!!


----------



## Altglienicker (8. April 2016)

axl65 schrieb:


> In völliger Unkenntnis der Sachlage ,gibt es nichts um sich hier aufzuregen...!!!


Ja, da hast Du Recht. Außerdem: BZ! Wer weiß, ob das überhaupt stimmt...!!!11!!!!


> Beide fuhren auf der Edisonstraße Richtung Karlshorst. Augenzeugen zufolge fuhr der Lkw am Radfahrer vorbei und erfasste ihn dabei. Der 36-Jährige stürzte und verletzte sich so schwer, dass er am Unfallort verstarb.


----------



## axl65 (9. April 2016)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Darüber (!) sollte sich dieses Forum mal aufregen!




Soooooooooooo...aufregen wird sicherlich die Seele erleichtern...aber es wird nichts ändern...!!!
Aber das muss es...und dies möglichst schnell...!!!
Was könnte man denn so schnell als möglich tun...???
Phantastereien...von Tunnel oder Hochstraßen für Biker helfen uns hier nicht weiter...
jedenfalls nicht kurzfristig..!!!
Mein Sicht bezieht sich jetzt nur auf den Unfall an der Baumschulenstr...da wir gerade
bei den Recjtsabbiegeunfällen immer wieder Opfer zu beklagen haben...und jedes ist eines zu viel...!!!
Und es möge bitte keiner glauben...einem LKW Fahrer ist es egal wenn er jemanden tot fährt...!!!
Oder sagen wir mal so...ich möchte dies bei mir niemals nicht erleben und
auch in meinem Kollegen/Bekannten - LKW Fahrerkreis ...möchte sich niemand eine
Kerbe ins Lenkrad schnitzen können...um es mal etwas salopp auszudrücken...!!!
Wie die meisten wissen...bin ich LKW Fahrer...und bewege ab und an auch mal ein Rad.
Das die Stadt...bei dem Verkehr der jetzt herrscht und der immer weiter wachsen wird...schon
viel zu klein ist für den rein motorisierten Verkehr...keine Frage.
Jetzt kommen auch immer mehr Räder dazu...und bräuchten Platz...der ohnehin kaum vorhanden
ist.
Diverses Fehlverhalten aller Verkehrsteilnehmer...erleichtern die Sache auch nicht.Darauf zu hoffen,
dass es besser wird...da fehlt mir echt der Glaube...!!!

Ohne jegliches Fachwissen von Verkehrslenkung/leitung...auswirken von Änderungen der
Ampelschaltungen etc...hilft meines Erachtens erstmal nur:

Strikte Trennung an den Ampeln von Grünphasen für Räder/Fußgänger und dem motorisierten
Verkehr.Damit könnte...in meinen Augen...erstmal etwas Sicherheit geschaffen werden.


Was wären Eurer Meinung nach für kurzfristige und realistische Lösungen möglich...???

axl


----------



## karsten reincke (9. April 2016)

die beiden Unfälle sind unterschiedlicher Art. Bei dem in Baumschulenweg ist es der Klassiker, Rechtsabbieger ohne Sicht (oder ohne Aufmerksamkeit) Ich habe solche Unfälle schon erstbearbeitet, und das ist kein Spaß, für niemanden, und der LKW-Fahrer ist meist extrem schockiert und muß auch vom RTW/NAW versorgt werden bis hin zu einem Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus. Niemand verursacht aus Spaß an der Freude mal so eben einen Unfall, infolgedessen gebe ich meinen Vorredner völlig recht.
Solche Unfälle lassen sich einerseits verhindern durch zusätzliche Spiegel an LKW, die müßten dann aber auch zwingend angebaut UND benutzt werden. Weiterhin läßt sich so ein Unfall vermeiden, wenn sich Radfahrer an der roten Ampel VOR den Autos aufstellen können und zwar so weit vorne, daß der Autofahrer den Radler sehen kann.
Wenn man während der Fahrt an eine Kreuzung kommt, so kann der Radler natürlich auf sein Vorfahrtsrecht pochen, wenn der LKW den Radler aber nicht sieht, hilft das dem Radler nicht weiter..... Viele Kilometer in der Stadt machen da sensibel, und ich habe meiner Familie auch eingetrichtert, sich niemals darauf zu verlassen, daß einem das Auto die zustehende Vorfahrt gewährt.


Es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit, separate Ampelschaltungen für Rechtsabbieger und Radler zu schaffen, so daß die Rechtsabbieger abbiegen, während der Radler Rot hat und umgekehrt. Inwieweit das zielführend wäre für einen fließenden Verkehr, müßte berechnet werden, das läßt sich so ohne weiteres nicht sagen.
Weiterhin gibt es die Möglichkeit, sich als Radfahrer von Hauptverkehrsstraßen fernzuhalten, eine nur teilweise targbare Lösung, ich jedoch mache das auf dem Weg zum und vom Dienst so. Weitgehend Nebenstraßen, Wuhleradweg, R1 am Müggelsee, quer durch die Wuhlheide usw.
Dabei allerdings bleibt das Problem, daß man sich als gleichberechtigter Verkehrsteilnehmer vom Stärkeren bewußt entfernt und dieser gar nicht mehr mitbekommt, daß es mehr als Autos gibt.

Der zweite Unfall war ein Unfall durch zu geringen Seitenabstand, der LKW hat offensichtlich die geforderten 1.50m Abstand nicht eingehalten und den Radler umgerissen. Ich weiß nicht, wodurch der Radler zu Tode kam, ob durch den Sturz auf die Straße oder durch Überrollen. (Ist im Übrigen auch egal)
Der LKW-Fahrer hat da eindeutig den Unfall verursacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (9. April 2016)

@karsten reincke ....zu den Spiegeln...ick habe einen Großen und den Weitwinkel..reichen die nicht,
helfen mehr auch nicht...!!!! 
Der Spiegel der nach vorne vors Fahrerhaus ragt...hilft eigentlich nur mir wenn ich an ein Hindernis
ran fahre...ansonsten ist der sinnlos...jedenfalls in meinen Augen...!!!

Ampelschaltungen und fließender Verkehr...okay...aber wenn es hilft Menschenleben zu schützen...
wäre das etwas mehr an Zeit völlig vertretbar...drehen wir uns doch sowieso schon alle 2x zu schnell
im Hamster Rad "Leben"...!!!!


Im übrigen sehe ich es genau so wie Du...ich halte mich auch vom Straßenverkehr weit entfernt mit
dem Rad...wenn es denn möglich ist.

Danke für Deine Aufklärung wegen dem Unfall in OSW...!!!

axl


----------



## honkori (9. April 2016)

Böse Sache das alles...
Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob all die Radler auch Autofahrer sind, denn das ist durchaus hilfreich. *MIR *es hilft bisher, allerdings hat mein Flitzer bald kein Profil mehr...weil ausserhalb von Berlin noch "viel mehr ältere Leuts" per Auto unterwegs sind und die haben kein Rad "auf dem Bildschirm", dass schneller als sie selbst unterwegs ist.
Die "Extra-Ampelschaltung" wird nicht alle retten können, *ABER* ist eine gute Idee. 

Apropros "ältere Leuts" (um den Weg Richtung "positives Denken" umzuleiten) -> *HEUTE (!!!!)* gegen 14 Uhr schlendert 'ne ca. 70 jährige Omi locker flockig ca. 20 Meter vor meinem Fatty Richtung "Strand in Rauchfangswerder". Yeah...Omi hatte ihren gepunkteten Lieblingsbadeanzug an und und ist (wahrscheinlich) ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken im *kalten* Nass verschwunden. 
Verdammt noch mal, ich glaube man muss sich nicht vorm ("hohen") Alter fürchten, es liegt wohl immer noch ganz an uns selbst. 


ciiaooo

ps.ich geh nicht mal im sommer baden (höhstens wenn ich mein "häschen" retten muss)...brrrr


----------



## pefT3 (10. April 2016)

axl65 schrieb:


> Was wären Eurer Meinung nach für kurzfristige und realistische Lösungen möglich...???


Da helfen nur strikte Kontrollen und Aufklärung. Von Radfahrern (Bremsen, Licht) und Kfz/LKW (Seitenabstand, Schulterblick).
1,50 m Seitenabstand ist vielen Autofahrern schlicht egal. Und vielen Radlern ist der tote Winkel schlicht unbekannt.
Ich fahr regelmäßig von Köpenick nach Schöneberg mit dem Rad auf Arbeit, und was ich da alles an blinden und tauben Radfahrern (durch Kopfhörer oder telefonieren so abgelenkt, dass gefährliche Situationen nicht mal ansatzweise erkannt werden) sowie völlig bekloppten Autolenkern erlebe, geht garnicht. Man muß schlicht hellwach sein, um zügig und unverletzt durch die Stadt zu kommen.
Allerdings muß ich sagen, daß mir große LKW's mit Berufskraftfahrern immernoch weniger Sorgen machen, als die Freitag nachmittag ausschwärmenen Robben & Wentjes Umzugswagen.


----------



## Kasebi (10. April 2016)

In Jena gab es auch so eine Kreuzung an der immer wieder Unfälle Pkw/Lkw - Radfahrer passierten. Um die Sache zu entschärfen hat man eine relativ einfache aber wirkungsvolle Methode gewählt. Man hat die Haltelinie der Pkw/Lkw um ca anderthalb Meter zurückversetzt. Dadurch stehen die Radfahrer und Fußgänger auf dem Kombinierten Rad/Fußgängerweg jetzt nicht mehr neben dem Fahrzeug im toten Winkel sondern gut sichtbar vor dem Fahrzeug. Funktioniert einwandfrei.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## axl65 (10. April 2016)

Kasebi schrieb:


> In Jena gab es auch so eine Kreuzung an der immer wieder Unfälle Pkw/Lkw - Radfahrer passierten. Um die Sache zu entschärfen hat man eine relativ einfache aber wirkungsvolle Methode gewählt. Man hat die Haltelinie der Pkw/Lkw um ca anderthalb Meter zurückversetzt. Dadurch stehen die Radfahrer und Fußgänger auf dem Kombinierten Rad/Fußgängerweg jetzt nicht mehr neben dem Fahrzeug im toten Winkel sondern gut sichtbar vor dem Fahrzeug. Funktioniert einwandfrei.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi




Die Idee hilft sicher...so die Radfahrer und LKW an den Kreuzungen stehen.
Soweit mir bekannt ist...passierten die meisten Unfälle aber wenn LKW und 
Radfahrer an die Kreuzung ran fahren.Sollte hier der LKW Fahrer den Radfahrer 
nicht beachten/bemerken/übersehen....passiert dann beim rechts abbiegen das 
große Unglück...!!! Und deswegen meinte ich für diesen Fall...beide dürfen eben 
nicht zur gleichen Zeit Grün haben...!!!

axl


----------



## karsten reincke (11. April 2016)

Der Unfall in OSW passierte in der Edisonstraße 19/20.Das ist direkt hinter der Griechischen Allee. Der Hauptverkehr läuft dort von der Siemensstraße kommend in die Edisonstraße Richtung Karlshorst, abgebogen wird in zwei Fahrstreifen. Der Verursacher fuhr einen Betonmischer und hat wegen der Nichteinhaltung des Seitenabstandes den Radfahrer überrollt, der verstarb noch am Ort, was nicht verwundert.
Ein Radler kann sich gegen diese Art Unfall so gut wie gar nicht schützen, da die Gefahr von hinten kommt.
Beim Rechtsabbiegerunfall ist es etwas anders, dort ist es bei stehendem Verkehr möglich, die Unfallsituation zu entschärfen, wenn sich die Radler weiter vorne auftsllen können, so wie das hier geschrieben wurde über Jena. Nun passieren solche Unfälle aber eher aus dem fließenden Verkehr heraus, der Radler fährt also geradeaus, der LKW biegt ab und übersieht und überrollt den Radler. Und auch wenn ich mir hier jetzt Schläge abhole: Es ist nahezu tödlich, auf sein Vorfahrtsrecht als Radler zu bestehen! Ich weiß, das Recht muß dem Unrecht nicht weichen, aber das nützt meinen Hinterbliebenen eher wenig. Ich habe meiner Familie immer und immer wieder eingetrichtert, nie auf der Vorfahrt zu bestehen, bremsen rettet Leben und Gesundheit. Wir fahren sehr viel in der Stadt, bisher hat es geholfen.
Bei einigen der letzten Rechtsabbiegerunfälle waren übrigens meist ältere und (subjektiv) unerfahrenere Radler betroffen.


----------



## Altglienicker (11. April 2016)

pefT3 schrieb:


> Und vielen Radlern ist der tote Winkel schlicht unbekannt.


*Einen toten Winkel gibt es nicht!*
Jedenfalls nicht in der Europäischen Union bei LKW über 3,5 t Gesamtmasse. Und das schon seit 2007, verbindlich nachzurüsten bis 31.03.2009. Ein LKW mit einem toten Winkel darf überhaupt nicht auf unseren Straßen unterwegs sein. Ich hoffe, @axl65 bestätigt mir das.

Wo soll sich hier ein Radfahrer aufhalten, der vom LKW nicht gesehen werden kann? Selbst wenn das Führerhaus eingeschlagen ist, bzw. der LKW schräg zum Radweg steht, muss der Radfahrer gesehen werden können. Deshalb wurde die EU-Richtlinie auch geändert. (Siehe Linie alt und neu.)






Das Problem ist: Der LKW-Fahrer muss die Spiegel richtig einstellen und er *muss da reingucken!*
Es mag ja nützlich sein, Schülergruppen über den vermeintlichen toten Winkel zu belehren. Ich halte es für wichtiger, LKW-Fahrer regelmäßig zu dem Thema zu schulen und ihnen ihre Verantwortung bewusst zu machen. Ich kenne genügend LKW-Fahrer in meinem Umfeld, die sich gerne auf den toten Winkel berufen und die die Verantwortung auf die Opfer abschieben. _"Die müssen ja wissen, dass ich sie nicht sehen kann."_ Wer Radfahrer im Spiegel nicht sehen kann, darf nicht abbiegen. Ganz einfache und klare Regel!



karsten reincke schrieb:


> Weiterhin gibt es die Möglichkeit, sich als Radfahrer von Hauptverkehrsstraßen fernzuhalten, ...



Klar, das versucht natürlich jeder. Ich auch. Aber, wie Du ja dann selbst noch geschrieben hast, ist es eigentlich keine Lösung. Die Statistik zeigt, dass es prozentual am wenigsten Rad-Unfälle gibt, wo am meisten Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr vorhanden sind.



axl65 schrieb:


> Was könnte man denn so schnell als möglich tun...???



*1. Schulung der LKW-Fahrer*
Fühl Dich nicht gleich auf den Schlips getreten, ich sag' ja nicht, dass alle LKW-Fahrer blind sind. Im Gegenteil!

*2. Verbindlicher Einbau von Abbiege-Assistenzsystemen*
Fordern ADFC und einige Verkehrsexperten schon lange - Was die Wirksamkeit angeht, kenne ich mich da aber nicht so aus. Klingt jedoch sinnvoll.

*3. Beifahrer*
Ich weiß, ist wenig realistisch, da nicht finanzierbar.

*4. Radfahrer auf die Straße*
Aus familiären Diskussionen weiß ich, dass das unangenehm ist. Von der Unfallstatistik her ist es besser, da man dort wahrgenommen wird.

*5. Kontrolle und Ahndung von zu geringem Seitenabstand.*
Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit den Rechtsabbiegeunfällen zu tun, schärft aber das Bewusstsein dafür, dass es da "unten rechts" noch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gibt.


----------



## Altglienicker (11. April 2016)

pefT3 schrieb:


> und was ich da alles an blinden und tauben Radfahrern (durch Kopfhörer oder telefonieren so abgelenkt, dass gefährliche Situationen nicht mal ansatzweise erkannt werden)


Ohne blinde und taube Radfahrer verteidigen zu wollen: In Berlin sind in diesem Jahr bisher fünf Radfahrer getötet worden. Wieviel davon waren blind und taub?


----------



## honkori (11. April 2016)

Quote will irgendwie grad nicht....

*"Die müssen ja wissen, dass ich sie nicht sehen kann." Wer Radfahrer im Spiegel nicht sehen kann, darf nicht abbiegen. Ganz einfache und klare Regel!*

This !!
Ich sag mal so, ein Fahrzeug dieser Masse dürfte doch rein theoretisch gar keine Betriebserlaubnis bekommen...wenn es einen lebensgefährdenen toten Winkel besäße. 

Entscheidend ist die Aufmerksamkeit des Fahres und da ich auch einen PKW fahre weiß ich, dass es nicht nur den "toten" Winkel Rechts gibt (der eben nur entsteht, wenn man nicht oft bzw. rechtzeitig genug guckt) sondern selbst bei mir, wenn es ganz unglücklich läuft (mit der Guckerei) -> schon mal ein Fußgänger an der Ampel kurzfristig locker hinter der A-Säule verschwinden kann.

Letztlich bleibt es immer "menschliches Versagen" und egal ob es das "ach da wird schon keiner sein" oder Termindruck ist...bleibt es unentschuldbar, Punkt.


ciiaooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (11. April 2016)

*6. Gläserne Beifahrertür*
Wie in Japan vorgeschrieben.

*7. Trixi-Spiegel*





*8. Der CSU nicht das Verkehrsministerium überlassen*


----------



## karsten reincke (11. April 2016)

blind und taub...
Etwas OT, aber vor drei, vier Jahren sind innerhalb kurzer Zeit in Lichtenberg und in Hohenschönhausen jeweils eine Person durch Straßenbahnen überfahren und schwer verletzt worden, weil sie mit Kopfhörern nahezu isoliert von Umweltgeräuschen über die Gleise liefen. Über die Bremswege von Straßenbahnen muß man nicht viel sagen....
Es geht mir gar nicht darum, irgendwelche Unfallverursacher in Schutz zu nehmen. Der Radfahrer jedoch ist in sehr vielen Fällen nicht der Verursacher, sondern das Opfer, und da ohne Knautschzone, das verletzte oder tote Opfer. Da habe ich also die Möglichkeit, darauf zu vertrauen, daß alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer-hier bevorzugt der LKW-Fahrer-ihren Pflichten nachkommen, und wenn JEDER die geltenden Regeln vollumfänglich beachtet, dann passieren keine Unfälle. Das ist aber eher die wünschenswerte Idylle, kaum erreichbar. Und solange, bis es für die Radler ungefährlich wird, bis eventuelle Glastüren in LKW eingebaut werden oder elektronische Assistenzsysteme die Fahrer entlasten, solange fahre ich möglichst defensiv, und zwar nicht, weil ich es besonders schön finde, sondern weil ich dadurch meine Gesundheit schütze.
Ich habe Anfang der Neunziger in Mitte gewohnt, bin dort sehr viel durch die Innenstadt geradelt, und dort habe ich mich voll und total im Berliner Verkehrsdarwinismus befunden und bin froh, das ohne Blessuren überlebt zu haben. Das ist aber nicht mehr erstrebenswert. Deswegen bevorzuge ich Nebenstraßen und Nebenwege, obwohl ich dort dem Autofahrer aus dem Weg gehe(fahre) und dieser dann gar nicht so viel mit Radlern konfrontiert wird, wie es wünschenswert wäre.


----------



## Altglienicker (11. April 2016)

Wie gesagt, einerseits verstehe ich Dich, andererseits kann die Antwort auf die Frage, wie man tödliche Unfälle mit rechtsabbiegenden Kraftfahrzeugen verhindern kann, ja nicht lauten: Die Radfahrer sollen möglichst Nebenwege benutzen. Wenn ich mir z.B. die Critical-Mass-Aktionen ansehe, wird das auch dort so nicht empfunden. Das Fahrrad muss vielmehr als selbstverständlicher und gleichberechtigter Teil des innerstädtischen Verkehrs angesehen werden.


----------



## axl65 (11. April 2016)

Ick schmeisse erstmal ein Bild hier rein...mein Cockpit:


----------



## Altglienicker (11. April 2016)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ick schmeisse erstmal ein Bild hier rein...mein Cockpit:


Ich weiß ja nicht, ob sich die Kamera jetzt da befunden hat, wo sonst Dein Kopf ist, aber ich würde mir die beiden rechten Spiegel weiter nach außen drehen. Also ich meine so, dass man nicht fast zur Hälfte den eigenen LKW von außen sieht.





Aber ich nehme an, dass es mit der Kameraposition zusammenhängt. Wirst Du ja besser beurteilen können.


----------



## axl65 (11. April 2016)

Natürlich sollte es nicht darauf hinaus laufen, dass sich der Radfahrer vom Verkehr fern
halten sollte, auch wenn ich das für mich tun würde.

Bei den ganzen elektronischen Systemen bin ich eher zwiegespalten.Sie gaukeln einem 
trügerische Sicherheit vor und sorgen dafür, sich viel zu viel darauf zu verlassen.
Als ick vor Jahren mit einem damals schon sehr modernen LKW in England auf der 
Autobahn gefahren bin, haben wir nebenbei einen Film gucken können weil die Karre 
im Prinzip von alleine gefahren ist.

Geschult werden wir, siehe die Kennzahl 95 im LKW Führerschein...!!!
Alle 5 Jahre müssen jetzt Module gemacht werden ohne die ich gar nicht beruflich fahren dürfte...!!!

Der viel besprochene tote Winkel...habe ja oben mal ein Bild von meinem Cockpit gemacht...man darf
sicherlich nicht unterschätzen, dass sich die Spiegel eben nicht bewegen bzw. mit dem Fahrzeug nur in 
eine Richtung.
Passiert da etwas seitlich...ein Radler der überraschend von der Seite kommt...da wird es schon schwer.
Und was man auch nicht ausser acht lassen sollte...bei den Sachen die der LKW Fahrer so beachten sollte,
vor mir spielt sich natürlich auch noch ne Menge ab...!!!

Das heißt...im Prinzip muss ich schon beim ran fahren an die Kreuzung auf Radler achten (was ich als alter
Radler natürlich auch intus habe)...so alles gut einzusehen ist...eigentlich kein Problem.
Letztens...Heinr.Heine Str/Köpenicker Str...kam einer schräg ran gefahren...den habe ich erst gesehen als 
er fast schon an meiner Stoßstange klebte.Da ick aber...schon zu meinem Selbstschutz...sehr sehr langsam
abbiege...ist da nichts passiert...aber es war echt knapp...!!!

Wie gesagt...ich bleibe dabei...Rot für LKW/PKW = Grün für Radler/Fussgänger...wegen meiner ab sofort...!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (11. April 2016)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob sich die Kamera jetzt da befunden hat, wo sonst Dein Kopf ist, aber ich würde mir die beiden rechten Spiegel weiter nach außen drehen. Also ich meine so, dass man nicht fast zur Hälfte den eigenen LKW von außen sieht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein...der Kopf ist weiter links.
Hier ist der WW Spiegel auch oben angebracht.
Ich habe die Position so der Spiegel so gewählt, dass ick gerade noch so meinen LKW sehe darin.
Ick werde morgen nochmal versuchen, ein Bild aus der tatsächlichen Blickposition zu machen.


----------



## Amock (12. April 2016)

Habe in der aktuellen Cicero gerade einen Artikel passend zum Thema gelesen. Bei Interesse scanne ich den nochmal in besserer Qualität.

Ich fahre täglich aus dem Wedding über den Alex nach Kreuzberg und bin der Meinung, dass man als Fahrradfahrer nur mit einer defensiven Fahrweise wirklich verlässlich sicher unterwegs ist. Wenn alle KFZ-Fahrer auch regelmäßig Rad fahren und alle Radfahrer die StVO kennen und beherzigen würden, wären die Teilnehmer auch verständnisvoller und würden mehr Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen.


----------



## cubation (13. April 2016)

Uns Axl macht hier einen auf Radlerfreundlich und dann steht die Kiste ebend so da: 







Fast komplett auf dem Radweg geparkt... 
 

( ...ich gehe voll davon aus, dass es ein Kollege war und  darüber könnten sich jetzt auch nur absolute Idioten aufregen.  ) 

Ich freue mich irgendwie jedes mal, wenn ich eure Autos sehe.  


Thomas


----------



## axl65 (13. April 2016)

cubation schrieb:


> Uns Axl macht hier einen auf Radlerfreundlich und dann steht die Kiste ebend so da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist ein Kollege...Heinr.Heine Str....er wohnt da in der Ecke.
Meiner steht immer ordentlich...also mein LKW...!!!
Soooo richtig cool finde ich das aber auch nicht...!!!
Aber er ist der Fuhrwerkslenker und muss im Zweifelsfall
dann auch dafür gerade stehen...!!!

Wer den Radweg hat erfunden...
hat an Abschlepp LKW nicht gedacht...!!!!

axl


----------



## axl65 (13. April 2016)

Sooooo..hier nochmal Bilder vom Cockpit...sozusagen...meine Sicht der Dinge:


----------



## axl65 (13. April 2016)

Und jetzt mal eine Serie...da kommt nämlich passender Weise ein Radler des Weges
und das sieht dann in den Spiegeln ungefähr so aus:


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. April 2016)

Schätzchen, wieso glauben eigentlich so viele Radfahrer, es sei legaler, vor einer roten Ampel auf den Gehweg und danach direkt wieder auf die Straße zu wechseln, als einfach direkt bei Rot rüberzufahren?


----------



## Marcin_ (13. April 2016)

Es ist nicht legaler, aber günstiger!


----------



## Dynamo72 (13. April 2016)

Das stimmt so nicht. Ist beides ein Rotlichtverstoß.


----------



## Altglienicker (13. April 2016)

Phonka schrieb:


> Es ist nicht legaler, aber günstiger!


Ich vermute mal, da beide Vergehen, also Rotlichtverstoß und Fahren auf dem Gehweg, zur selben Zeit am selben Ort stattfanden (Tateinheit), wird nur der Rotlichtverstoß mit einem Bußgeld geahndet. Müsste aktuell ab 60,- und ein Punkt kosten. Die (ab) 15,- Bußgeld für das Fahren auf dem Gehweg entfallen. Es ist also nur günstiger im Vergleich dazu, wenn beide Vergehen nacheinander, an verschiedenen Orten stattgefunden hätten. Aber das meintest Du doch nicht, oder?
Es ist demnach also weder günstiger noch legaler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (13. April 2016)

Dynamo72 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Ist beides ein Rotlichtverstoß.



Wenn das Rotlicht für den Gehweg nicht gilt nicht (Beispiel Fußgängerampel auf eine geraden Straße ohne Kreuzung) und der Abstand vor und hinter der Ampel groß genug ist (also mehr als 10m-15m beträgt).


----------



## grege (13. April 2016)

Da hat mete recht. Wenn man den ampelgeregelten Bereich vor dem "Gefahrenbereich" der Kreuzung verlässt und erst dahinter wieder auf die Fahrbahn oder den Radweg fährt, begeht man keinen Rotlichtverstoß. Anderes Beispiel: Rechtsabbiegen über den Gehweg oder "Abkürzungen" über Tankstellen oder Parkplätze, die vor und hinter der Ampel Aus- bzw. Einfahrten haben - letzteres auch bei Kfz-Lenkern recht beliebt. Ob das sinnvolles Ausweichverhalten ist, lasse ich jetzt mal offen...


----------



## axl65 (13. April 2016)

Was ich mich immer frage...was machen die Leute dann Abends mit ihren dadurch  1-2 eingesparten Minuten Lebenszeit...???


----------



## Dynamo72 (13. April 2016)

Gute Frage.  Da ich beruflich auf meinen Führerschein angewiesen bin, sind solche Diskussionen eher nur informativ interessant. Und ob du eine Chance gegen die Rechtsauslegung der Rennleitung hast möchte ich auch nicht ausprobieren. Werde mal Schwiegervater befragen, der ist ja beim Trachtenverein.


----------



## mete (13. April 2016)

Dynamo72 schrieb:


> Und ob du eine Chance gegen die Rechtsauslegung der Rennleitung hast möchte ich auch nicht ausprobieren.



Gott sei Dank ist das Rechtsverständnis der Polizei in einem Staat mit Gewaltenteilung am Ende auch nicht so wirklich interessant.


----------



## grege (13. April 2016)

axl65 schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer frage...was machen die Leute dann Abends mit ihren dadurch  1-2 eingesparten Minuten Lebenszeit...???



 Je nachdem können aus den 1-2 Minuten ja auch schnell viele Jahre (Rest-) Lebenszeit werden, die man dann"einspart".


----------



## souldriver (13. April 2016)

axl65 schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer frage...was machen die Leute dann Abends mit ihren dadurch  1-2 eingesparten Minuten Lebenszeit...???


Einen Rotlichtvorstoß?


----------



## karsten reincke (15. April 2016)

Heute nacht übrigens wieder ein Unfall: Ein Radler wurde auf der Danziger erwischt, der Autofahrer unter Alk und (vermutlich) Drogen, der Radler mit lebensgefährlichen Verletzungen ins Krankenhaus. Das ist etwas, wogegen nahezu jegliche defensive Fahrweise und jede Vorsicht wirkungslos ist.


----------



## the K. (15. April 2016)

Schön würde vielleicht auch die Meldung über die Bewährungsstrafe der beiden Kölner passen, die spontan ein Auto-Rennen fuhren und dabei eine noch nicht mal zwanzig gewordenen Frau/Mädchen/Jugendliche vom Rad wegputzten. Ist aber a) recht weit weg passiert, würde uns b) alle gemeinsam nur wieder tierisch aufregen, schlechtlaunig machen und womöglich zu Blutdruck-Ungereimtheiten führen, und c) wär das auch nur wieder ein Argument mehr für Herrn Reincke und seine Kollegen ihre Arbeit überhaupt nich mehr ernst zu nehmen. Von daher sollte es eventuell unerwähnt bleiben. Aber nich mal die Angeklagten konnten es so recht glauben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (16. April 2016)

egal.


----------



## Altglienicker (16. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> , aber wehe Du klaust ein Snickers aus dem Supermarktregal.


Das Gegenteil ist richtig. Bei Ersttätern und Diebstahl von geringwertigen Sachen (unter 50,-) wird von der Staatsanwaltschaft regelmäßig kein Strafbefehl erlassen und das Verfahren eingestellt. Gegebenenfalls gibt es Auflagen (Hausverbot) oder Bußgelder, die z.B. an gemeinnützige Organisationen zu zahlen sind.



mete schrieb:


> So ist das eben in Deutschland, wenn Du jemanden nicht leiden kannst, fahre am besten mit dem Auto drüber und kassiere maximal eine Bewährungsstrafe


Sag mal, mete, bist Du eigentlich schon mit einem Aluhut auf die Welt gekommen? Die Täter kannten das Opfer überhaupt nicht!



the K. schrieb:


> würde uns b) alle gemeinsam nur wieder tierisch aufregen, schlechtlaunig machen und womöglich zu Blutdruck-Ungereimtheiten führen,


Der Staatsanwalt hatte gegen ein Gutachten zu kämpfen, welches letztendlich strafmildernd wirkte. Aber er hat Revision eingelegt und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass das (auch nach meinem Rechtsempfinden) zu geringe Urteil korrigiert wird.


----------



## Altglienicker (16. April 2016)

Heute:


> Eine 20 Jahre alte Frau ist mit ihrem Fahrrad in Berlin-Charlottenburg von einem *rechts abbiegenden Lastwagen* erfasst worden. Der Betonmischer fuhr ihr nach Angaben der Polizei am Samstag am Richard-Wagner-Platz aber glücklicherweise "nur" über den Fuß.


Quelle


----------



## mete (16. April 2016)

Ist mir doch zu blöd.


----------



## honkori (16. April 2016)

"Lustigerweise" wird Drama unter Autofahrern generell strenger gehandhabt.
Mich (im Auto) wollte auch mal jemand in einer Baustelle schubsen, sogar gleich zweimal hintereinander. Resultat 1000 DM Strafe, weil ich ihn angehalten habe...allerdings ohne ihn zu verhauen.

Ganz streng wurde übrigens der Tod von 6 bis 8 Menschen (im Jahr) bestraft, obwohl bei einer Studie 18 von 20 Instituten, den Hunden die Schuld und genetische "Mordabsicht" absprach. Nun verdanken wir dem Politiker Aktionismus die Rasseliste.
Aktionismus ?
Joo...in allen Zeiten vor UND auch nachher sterben pro Jahr 6 bis 10 Menschen im Jahr. Die führende Rasse hierbei, wurde selbstverständlich nicht sanktioniert...wer will einem deutschen Schäferhund auch böse sein. Das er und seine Mischlingen (auch durch ihre Verbreitung) die Zahl der Todesfälle mit weitem Abstand anführen -> bringt uns zu dem über was wir hier eigentlich reden.

Tust du "Böses", sei auf der Seite der Lobbyisten...


ciiaooo

ps.3475 Verkehrstote im jahr 2015 (http://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/185/umfrage/todesfaelle-im-strassenverkehr/)


----------



## siebenacht (18. April 2016)

Manchmal muss man etwas Falsches tun, um unverletzt zu bleiben.
Grundsätzlich halte ich als Radfahrer an roten Ampeln an, aber heute hat mir vielleicht meine innere Stimme, das Leben gerettet.

Nachdem ich überlange an der Rad/Fußgänger-Ampel auf Grün gewartet hatte, wartete ich nicht länger und fuhr rüber. Dann als ich schon ein ganzes Stück weitergefahren war, hörte ich von weitem einen lauten Knall, Verkehrsunfall. Von Weitem konnte ich erkennen, an der Stelle, wo ich wohl noch auf Grün gewartet hätte, stand jetzt ein verformter PKW quer. Nicht, dass jetzt ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, ich war schon weit weg von der Kreuzung und habe nichts mit dem Unfall zu tun.

Schwein gehabt!
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (18. April 2016)

O.O


----------



## Dynamo72 (19. April 2016)

Hey 78,
Schwein gehabt, Intuition, Schicksal? Egal. Freut mich, daß es dich nicht erwischt hat.


----------



## Marcin_ (28. April 2016)

Schätzchen, schau mal hier rein! Du wirst staunen. Andere hier.


----------



## Kharma (28. April 2016)

Coooool


----------



## axl65 (28. April 2016)

Sehr sehr geil...!!!!
Danke...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

axl


----------



## honkori (28. April 2016)

Genial...und morjen jibt dit Fish ! 

ciiaooo

edit, und wie elejant die übern rand "kackern"


----------



## schotti65 (9. Mai 2016)

(hat sich erledigt, danke @Anto fürs stehenlassen)


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (28. Mai 2016)

Sollte mal ne Statistik erstellen, wer am häufigsten in der Zeitung und sowas (zu sehen) war....

Twobeers I
blizzard98 I
titzy II
cubi II

Hab nämlich letztens das Heftchen hier in der Hand gehabt...






(Der Kundige wird darauf Yvonne erkennen (schönen Gruß!) und sie ist nicht nur einmal, auch nicht zwei- oder dreimal zu sehen ^^)

... und wer "läuft" mir da wieder einmal übern Weg?:


----------



## cubation (31. Mai 2016)

@EmilIA machte schon darauf aufmerksam. Wo lag das Heftchen noch einmal bei? 


Thomas


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (31. Mai 2016)

Uff, öh, mh, der BIKE vielleicht? Die TOUR wirds ja nicht gewesen sein. Die Mountain Bike haben wir nicht...
Wenn Du's livehaftig ham möchtest, müsste ich mal schauen, ob ichs noch aus der Altpapiersammlung retten kann?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (31. Mai 2016)

Ja, war das Beiheft in der Bike.


----------



## Anto (6. Juni 2016)

*Joachim Gauck tritt nicht mehr an, um mehr Zeit für Extreme Mountainbiking zu haben *

Berlin (dpo) - Bundespräsident Joachim Gauck hat erklärt, nicht für eine zweite Amtszeit kandidieren zu wollen. Statt weitere fünf Jahre im höchsten politischen Amt der Bundesrepublik zu wirken, wolle er sich lieber wieder vermehrt seinem Hobby Extreme Downhill Mountainbiking widmen, so der 76-Jährige... klick


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Juni 2016)

Bruder im Geiste - ich hab's immer gewusst.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (13. Juni 2016)

Phonka schrieb:


> Schätzchen, schau mal hier rein! Du wirst staunen. Andere hier.



Wir gucken ja jetzt immer fleißig Merikotkas. Die leben ja offenbar in Estland. Wer interessiert ist ins Lokale: Zum Beispiel in Altlandsberg ist auch ne Cam installiert (ein Storchenjunges hats aber schon dahin gerafft ) -> http://stork-cam.de/ <-


----------



## Kharma (14. Juni 2016)

Schätzchen, wo ist denn der "Wo bin ich" Thread geblieben?


----------



## mete (14. Juni 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Schätzchen, wo ist denn der "Wo bin ich" Thread geblieben?



Guck mal auf Deine Ignorierliste


----------



## Kharma (14. Juni 2016)

Negativ Houston! Suchfunktion findet auch nix


----------



## mete (14. Juni 2016)

Auf die Berliner Forumsseite gehen und unten rechts "ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen" (steht direkt neben "neues Thema erstellen") klicken.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juni 2016)

Bei mir auf Seite 1: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-berlin-und-umgebung.613521/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (14. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Auf die Berliner Forumsseite gehen und unten rechts "ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen" (steht direkt neben "neues Thema erstellen") klicken.



Da hatten wir wohl beide den selben Fauxpas.^^


----------



## schotti65 (5. August 2016)

Vom Schweizurlaub ist etwas Bargeld übrig geblieben und die Banken wollen exorbitante Rücktauschgebühren.
Falls also jemand demnächst in die Schweizer Berge fährt:

*Biete 280,- CHF für 250,- Euro*

Treffen usw. => PN


----------



## Eispickel (5. August 2016)

Frag mal Pirat...


----------



## Will67 (12. August 2016)

Charlottenburg 1881: Kampfradler!


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2016)

Will67 schrieb:


> Charlottenburg 1881: Kampfradler!



Bild (bei mir) nicht zu sehen


----------



## axl65 (12. August 2016)

Will67 schrieb:


> Charlottenburg 1881: Kampfradler!




...und noch immer fahren sie sich um Kopf und Kragen...!!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (12. August 2016)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht der richtige Überträger dieser Nachricht, aber ich mach das mal trotzdem:

Der Eine oder Andere hat ihn persönlich kennen gelernt: Kasebi.
Ich habe ihn einmal bei der Pilzsüppchentour als ruhigen und freundlichen Menschen kennen gelernt.
Renn.Schnecke und ich wollten dieses Jahr mit ihm ein paar interessante Touren durchführen.

Kasebi musste leider alle Touren, die er aufwändig geplant hatte, absagen, weil er einen erneuten Kampf gegen den Krebs durchführen musste, den er nun leider verloren hat.

Ich drücke seiner Frau an dieser Stelle mein persönliches Beileid aus. Ich weiß nicht, ob da noch Kinder sind, die ich dann natürlich mit einbeziehe.

Genießt euer Leben, jeden Tag!
Ruhe in Frieden, Kasebi


----------



## axl65 (12. August 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht der richtige Überträger dieser Nachricht, aber ich mach das mal trotzdem:
> 
> Der Eine oder Andere hat ihn persönlich kennen gelernt: Kasebi.
> Ich habe ihn einmal bei der Pilzsüppchentour als ruhigen und freundlichen Menschen kennen gelernt.
> ...



Das ist sehr betrüblich...!!!
Ich hatte im vergangenen Jahr kurz schriftlichen Kontakt mit ihm, es ging ums Brocken Rocken.
Er war immer sehr interessiert an der Berlin/Brandenburg Community und deren Aktionen.
Und wir haben/hatten den gleichen Vornamen.
Schade...sehr sehr schade...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

axl...nachdenklich...


----------



## Altglienicker (12. August 2016)

Sehr traurig! Ich glaube, es ist durchaus angebracht, hier @Kasebi selbst zu zitieren:


Kasebi schrieb:


> Es führt einem immer wieder die Endlichkeit unseres Seins vor Augen.


----------



## honkori (12. August 2016)

Durfte ihn auch bei einer Pilzsüppchentour als echten Menschen kennenlernen, der sich dann auch tatsächlich genauso nett wie im Forum herausstellte.
Unvergessen bleibt wie er damals bei den "Pilzen" ankam -> 
"Bin ich hier richtig ? Ich brauch dringend was zu trinken."

R.I.P. Kasebi


----------



## Kharma (12. August 2016)

honkori schrieb:


> "Bin ich hier richtig ? Ich brauch dringend was zu trinken."



 Stimmt, daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern


----------



## titzy (14. August 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht der richtige Überträger dieser Nachricht, aber ich mach das mal trotzdem:
> 
> Der Eine oder Andere hat ihn persönlich kennen gelernt: Kasebi.
> Ich habe ihn einmal bei der Pilzsüppchentour als ruhigen und freundlichen Menschen kennen gelernt.
> ...



Wow, kaum ist man aus den Bergen zurück, dann flattert gleich so eine Schocknachricht rein!!!

Ich kannte ihn von unsere gemeinsamen Elstertal Befahrung sowie ein paar Marathons in Sachsen als sehr netten Zeitgenossen. Ich weiß noch wie er immer von der Berliner ibc Gemeinde geschwärmt hatte, bei der er gerne Tourenberichte mitgelesen hatte. Leider klappt es nun nicht mehr zusammen mit ihm die geplanten Trails im Jenaer Umlandzu erkunden, von denen er immer so geschwärmt hat. Sehr Schade. Mein Mitgefühl gilt all seinen Hinterbliebenen.

Ruhe in Frieden @Kasebi!


----------



## schotti65 (16. August 2016)

Kurzfristig - heute 16.8.16 16:00 TBerg Begehung wg. zukünftiger Nutzung:

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/themen/c...chter-spricht-ueber-neue-plaene/14015084.html


----------



## Kharma (16. August 2016)

Bin wahrscheinlich mit Sohn dabei


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. August 2016)

Wann wurden die Radwege eigentlich für Fahrer von Krafträdern jeglicher Art und (versicherungs-)kennzeichenpflichtigen Elektrorädern freigegeben?


----------



## mete (24. August 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wann wurden die Radwege eigentlich für Fahrer von Krafträdern jeglicher Art und (versicherungs-)kennzeichenpflichtigen Elektrorädern freigegeben?



Ich habe festgestellt, dass es sogar recht selten ist, dass sich jemand überhaupt an diese Kennzeichenpflicht hält (bin jetzt schon desöfteren von Specialized Turbos, Klapprädern oder gar Transporträdern mit >35km/h auf dem Radweg überholt worden, ein Kennzeichen hatte nur das Tranportrad). Aber, wo kein Kläger...andererseits kann ich es auch verstehen, dass man mancherorts mit einer Tretbewegung nicht auf der Straße fahrend gesehen werden will, auch, wenn man es müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. August 2016)

mete schrieb:


> andererseits kann ich es auch verstehen, dass man mancherorts mit einer Tretbewegung nicht auf der Straße fahrend gesehen werden will, auch, wenn man es müsste.


Das sieht vielleicht schon ganz anders aus, wenn ein Kennzeichen am Rad ist (den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern könnte die Rechtmaßigkeit des auf-der-Straße-Fahrens bewusster werden; auch wenn das ja i. d. R. natürlich eh rechtmäßig ist).
Aber wo du's sagst - gestern Abend überholte mich auch jemand breitbeinig und mit minimaler Trittfrequenz >30 km/h fahrend, der kein Kennzeichen am Rad hatte...
Wobei das halt eher selten ist. Motorräder und Roller auf den Radwegen nehmen (auf meinem Arbeitsweg) allerdings echt überhand...


----------



## Anto (11. September 2016)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> *Dank dem Bild weiß ich endlich, was der Unterschied zwischen FOREST und FORREST ist: "Basically, Forrest is a name for a person with a huge dick." *


----------



## Altglienicker (24. September 2016)

Schätzchen, wenn Du Samstag früh, kurz nach elf, in der Prinzenstraße im Stau stehst, weil DHL links und Lieferwagen rechts gleichzeitig der Meinung sind, dass die zweite Reihe eine optionale Parkspur ist, und wenn dann auch noch dieser Abschlepper vor Dir neben dem Polizeiauto auf den Anker geht, seine Rundumleuchte einschaltet und Dir zwei tätowierte Beine vor's Auto springen - dann ... könnte es sich durchaus (mal wieder) um @axl65 handeln. 
Axl, ich hoffe, Ihr habt heute gute Geschäfte gemacht. Ist ja auffällig, dass wir uns öfter im Straßenverkehr als im Wald begegnen. 

Hier noch der Grund der Abschlepperei als Handybild von meinem Beobachtungspunkt:









*Die Kollegen auf 6 bis 8 Rädern am Vorabend zum Berlin-Marathon. Was mir noch auffiel: Straßenbaumfreie Zone in der Heinrich-Heine Straße, während hinter dem Moritzplatz alles grün ist. Wahrscheinlich brauchten die DDR-Grenzer freies Schussfeld. *


----------



## axl65 (25. September 2016)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Schätzchen, wenn Du Samstag früh, kurz nach elf, in der Prinzenstraße im Stau stehst, weil DHL links und Lieferwagen rechts gleichzeitig der Meinung sind, dass die zweite Reihe eine optionale Parkspur ist, und wenn dann auch noch dieser Abschlepper vor Dir neben dem Polizeiauto auf den Anker geht, seine Rundumleuchte einschaltet und Dir zwei tätowierte Beine vor's Auto springen - dann ... könnte es sich durchaus (mal wieder) um @axl65 handeln.
> Axl, ich hoffe, Ihr habt heute gute Geschäfte gemacht. Ist ja auffällig, dass wir uns öfter im Straßenverkehr als im Wald begegnen.




Kann mich an die Situation erinnern...aber es können die nur die tätowierten Arme aufgefallen sein...
kurze Hosen tragen wa nich im Dienst...!!!
Da haben wir die Prinzenstraße übrigens zum 2.Mal beräumt....es wundert sich auch keiner...warum 
es so üppig viele freie Parkplätze gibt an einer Stelle...wo sich sonst die Autos übereinander stapeln...!!!

Und ich bin jetzt auch nicht wach...weil ich an seniler Bettflucht leide...um 3 Uhr treffen wir uns wieder 
am Moritzplatz...und machen die Strecke wieder frei...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Auch ein berliner Taxi Fahrer hat es geschafft...gestern mein Kunde zu werden...!!!

Aber...jammern auf hohem Niveau...letztendlich füllen diese Leute meinen Brotbeutel und damit von 
hier aus...herzlichen Dank ihr Lieben...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


axl


----------



## checkb (25. September 2016)

@axl65 

Ick bin immer wieder Stolz zu wissen, dass Du den Sportlern hilfst ihre teuer erkauften sportlichen Ziele zu erreichen! 

Hau rein mein Freund und zeige deinem Chef mit vielen Heldentaten, dass wir nächste Woche am Sonntag Zeit brauchen um mit der LOK richtig Dampf zu machen.

Der Berg ruft, Gruss Ingo ( checkb )


----------



## hinze (27. September 2016)

Hm, plötzlich ist die Mauer weg. Weiß jemand, seit wann? Hier stand sie mal http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=52.46736&mlon=13.61704#map=17/52.46736/13.61703 Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, dass sie abgerissen wird, vielleicht sollte ich mich im Wald wieder öfter blicken lassen 



Interessant ist der Wuchs der Bäume ...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (27. September 2016)

Wie jetzt? Die kann doch nicht einfach weg sein?! 
Vielleicht hatte ja jemand "VS" (Verkehrssicherheit) raufgesprüht und das unweigerliche nahm seinen Lauf....


----------



## hinze (29. September 2016)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Die kann doch nicht einfach weg sein?!



Das war auch mein Gedanke ... Aber sie ist tatsächlich weg, so als ob Scotty sie einfach weg-gebeamt hätte


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (29. September 2016)

Apropos weg:
Die Brücke (Fußgängerbrücke zw. KW/Wildau und Niederlehme) wird abgerissen:










Ham se am Dienstag mal spontan festgelegt, nachdem sie spontan seit Montagabend gesperrt wurde. Bei einer Überprüfung wurde nämlich ein Schaden am Tragwerk festgestellt. Und jetzt soll sie wech! So schnell kann's gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (29. September 2016)

Die sah doch noch recht "jung" aus?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (29. September 2016)

Weiß nicht, wie alt die ist. Für mich ist sie gefühlt "jung". Im Rennradforum meinte einer, sie wär circa 20 Jahre alt. Keine Ahnung, für welchen Zeitraum sie konzipiert war....


----------



## honkori (30. September 2016)

Da ist 'ne Brücke ??
...und wieso schlepp ick mein Fatty imma über die Fußgängerbrücke an der Schleuse Neue Mühle ?
Sachen jibt dit...

ciiaooo

ps.mir fällt auf das mich schleusen nicht mögen, mit der "kollegin" in woltersdorf habe ich das gleiche problem


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (30. September 2016)

Weil die Brücke über den Nottekanal führt und nicht über die Staabe (Neue Mühle). Es sei denn, Du willst wirklich nach KW: Also wenn Du von Erkner kommst und nach KW willst, denn kannste die Schleuse auslassen.
Und wieso schleppst Du das und fährst nicht? Sag bloß, Du kommst da "immer" an, wenn die Brücke oben/die Schleuse in Betrieb ist?


----------



## honkori (30. September 2016)

Mein Schwager wohnt in Zeuthen und zwar auf der "kleinen Halbinsel" kurz vor Niederlehme. Hinzu radel ich ein manchmal ein Stückchen RFWR und zurück über die Schleuse und den Funkerberg.
https://www.strava.com/activities/673268413
Allerdings würde ich gar nicht abkürzen wollen, aber trotzdem lustig...was man abseits des Blickfeldes finden könnte, wenn man gucken würde. 

ciiaooo


----------



## hinze (30. September 2016)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, wie alt die ist.


Auf jeden Fall ein Produkt der Neuzeit. Früher konnte man die Autobahnbrücke mitbenutzen, dort gab es auf der Nordseite einen schmalen Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poloman (30. September 2016)

Ein Produkt der Neuzeit in der Nähe von einer Autobahn? Hat bestimmt betonkrebs an den Fundamenten, hervorgerufen von Schwerlast Radlern.

Ich war es aber nicht!

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Altglienicker (3. Oktober 2016)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, wie alt die ist. Für mich ist sie gefühlt "jung". Im Rennradforum meinte einer, sie wär circa 20 Jahre alt.


Ist Euer Internet kaputt? Die Brücke ist von 1999.


Poloman schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt betonkrebs an den Fundamenten,


Ja klar, genau danach sieht es auch aus  :





https://www.facebook.com/Freiwillige-Feuerwehr-Niederlehme-331413253726941/


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (3. Oktober 2016)

Apropos Brücke:
Diese kleine, herrliche Brücke, auf einem kleinen, feinen Wegabschnitt bei/m Neuendorf/Neuendorfer See mit einem immer herrlichen Ausblick auf den Graben, die Felder, die Schwäne, den See....




... wurde denn mal eben abgerissen......................................



In ein oder zwei Jahren gibts dann mal was Neues... Hoffentlich kein mörderisch großes Ding, was kein Mensch braucht..... Tja aber jetzt ist diese Stelle leider nicht mehr befahrbar und es ist einfach nur ne doofe Sackgasse und man muss nen tierisch großen Umweg machen.... *GRUMMEL* Kann da mal bitte jemand ein großes Brett rüberlegen!?


----------



## twobeers (5. Oktober 2016)

checkb schrieb:


> @axl65
> ... dass wir nächste Woche am Sonntag Zeit brauchen um mit der LOK richtig Dampf zu machen.



Schön, dass wir uns mal wieder gesehen haben.

Twobeers


----------



## axl65 (5. Oktober 2016)

twobeers schrieb:


> Schön, dass wir uns mal wieder gesehen haben.
> 
> Twobeers


Hat ja leider etwas gedauert...bis wir Dich ohne ESK Outfit erkannt haben...!!!
Aber schön zu wissen...dass sich hier noch mehr Leute mit gutem Geschmack tummeln...die Lust auf guten Fußball haben...!!!

axl


----------



## Dynamo72 (5. Oktober 2016)

axl65 schrieb:


> Aber schön zu wissen...dass sich hier noch mehr Leute mit gutem Geschmack tummeln...die Lust auf guten Fußball haben...!!!
> 
> axl


 Da kann ick mich ja auch outen.  Bin auch da, wenn es meine Zeit erlaubt. Daher auch der Nickname. 

Zurück zum Thema: Gerade auf der Heimfahrt gesehen, daß ich mal wieder der einzige Radfahrer war, der sich an Verkehrsregeln hält. Als Dank dafür wurde ich 6 mal fast von Autofahrern abgeräumt (5x Rechtsabbieger und 1x sogar vom Geradeausfahrer).  Mann macht das wieder einen Spaß.


----------



## honkori (5. Oktober 2016)

Na ja...und ick kann euch trotzdem jut leiden. 

ciiaooo


----------



## siebeck (6. Oktober 2016)

Bezug nehmend auf die letzten Posts möchte ich dem Schätzchen sagen, dass doch gefühlt alle Weinrot-Weißen Anhänger immer bei den Heimspielen der "Größten der Welt" zu finden sind.

Da kann es sich doch bei den 3 Accounts hier nur um den Platzwart und zwei Catering-Mitarbeiter handeln, die im Jahnsportpark weilen, weil sie müssen.


(und jetzt schnell in den RE1 gesprungen und in die Elbstadt geflüchtet, bevor der Mob mich erwischt...)


----------



## axl65 (6. Oktober 2016)

honkori schrieb:


> Na ja...und ick kann euch trotzdem jut leiden.
> 
> ciiaooo





siebeck schrieb:


> Bezug nehmend auf die letzten Posts möchte ich dem Schätzchen sagen, dass doch gefühlt alle Weinrot-Weißen Anhänger immer bei den Heimspielen der "Größten der Welt" zu finden sind.
> 
> Da kann es sich doch bei den 3 Accounts hier nur um den Platzwart und zwei Catering-Mitarbeiter handeln, die im Jahnsportpark weilen, weil sie müssen.
> 
> ...




Typen ey...nich ma Kohle fürn anständijit Profilbild aber hier uffe Kacke hauen...tztztz...!!! 
Ob Försterboys oder Ejalwelcheelbstädter...der Stern mit der 10 drin...ist bei uns...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Auf Dynamo und Sport frei...!!!!!!!!!!!


axl


----------



## twobeers (7. Oktober 2016)

Freitag, 5:30, Moltkebrücke Berlin. Es ist dunkel und es regnet. Einige Obdachlose liegen in ihren Schlafsäcken unter der Brücke, eine Kerze brennt. Aus einem Radio schallt "I will survive". Ich liebe diese Stadt.

Twobeers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (7. Oktober 2016)

twobeers schrieb:


> Einige Obdachlose liegen in ihren Schlafsäcken unter der Brücke...



Das heißt jetzt "Overnighter" und ist hip!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (9. Oktober 2016)

hinze schrieb:


> Als wir gestern bei der Spontanrunde über einige Knüppeldämme gefahren sind, fiel mir spontan der Höhenweg am Schermützelsee in Buckow ein. Dort wurden vermutlich wegen des desolaten Zustandes die Treppen und eine kleine Brücke entfernt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entweder find ich den Alternative Sportarten-Fred nicht oder es gibt ihn nicht mehr (ok, ich hab ihn einfach nicht gefunden....)?! Na ja, wir waren jedenfalls dort auch - aus bekannten Gründen zwangsläufig - alternativ unterwegs.  Und zwar dort, von wo hinze vor einem Jahr berichtete. Den Weg gibts noch, dort ist fast keiner unterwegs, yeah. Der Pfad ist ein Pfad und er ist nicht gefegt, yeah. (Der erste Teil ist imho übertrieben gepflegt und gehegt und gestreichelt....) Schön wild. Und für mich als beständiger im Sattel Hocker und "da schieb ich mein Rad aber nich' hoch!"-Treppenverweigerer* auch mal wieder was Neues.
Zum Radeln eignet er sich jedoch nicht.... Wenn wir auch ein paar Stellen mit dem imaginären Rad gerollert und gesprungen und gerüppelrappelt und ge-htdasüberhaupt sind. 











Edit:
*





Und zum Thema Alternative Sportart hier noch das Canyoning in der Stöbber.


----------



## hinze (10. Oktober 2016)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Na ja, wir waren jedenfalls dort auch - aus bekannten Gründen zwangsläufig - alternativ unterwegs.


Macht dort auch viel mehr Spaß als das rumcrossen mit dem Rad  Schöne Bilder, ich glaube, jetzt hab ich ein Ziel für's nächste Wochenende!


----------



## Altglienicker (10. Oktober 2016)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Die Brücke (Fußgängerbrücke zw. KW/Wildau und Niederlehme) wird abgerissen:


Ich habe heute gelesen, dass die Brücke angehoben, gedreht und dann auf dem Wasserweg zum Hafen zur Überprüfung gebracht werden soll. Danach wird erst über die Zukunft der Brücke entschieden.



Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Weil die Brücke über den Nottekanal führt und nicht über die Staabe (Neue Mühle).


Ich wär mir ziemlich sicher, dass beide Brücken weder über die Notte, noch über die Staabe, sondern über die Dahme führen.



Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Und wieso schleppst Du das und fährst nicht? Sag bloß, Du kommst da "immer" an, wenn die Brücke oben/die Schleuse in Betrieb ist?


Im Sommer wird die Brücke im Durchschnitt 118 mal täglich hochgefahren. Da muss man schon Glück haben, wenn sie bei Ankunft zufälligerweise unten ist.



honkori schrieb:


> Mein Schwager wohnt in Zeuthen und zwar auf der "kleinen Halbinsel" kurz vor Niederlehme. Hinzu radel ich ein manchmal ein Stückchen RFWR und zurück über die Schleuse und den Funkerberg.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/673268413


Ich habe mir Deine Strecke mal angesehen. Keine Ahnung, wofür man dafür ein Fatty braucht. Vielleicht um den Asphalt nicht zu beschädigen? 
Mal im Ernst: Fahr doch, wenn Du von KW nach Norden fährst, zwischen Krankenhaus und S-Bahn unter der Autobahn durch und erkunde den Tonteich zu Füßen der Lauseberge. Ist zwar nicht riesig, aber nett. Anschließend kann man oberhalb der TH Wildau einem Grünzug bis zum NSG Höllengrund folgen. Und statt der L400/B179 durch Bohnsdorf, kannst Du dem Trail parallel zum Plumpengraben folgen, bzw. dem, was die Ostanbindung zum BBI davon noch übrig gelassen hat. Alles besser als Landstraße!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (10. Oktober 2016)

hinze schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich ein Ziel für's nächste Wochenende!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (10. Oktober 2016)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich habe heute gelesen, dass die Brücke angehoben, gedreht und dann auf dem Wasserweg zum Hafen zur Überprüfung gebracht werden soll. Danach wird erst über die Zukunft der Brücke entschieden.


"Laut Peter Wachholz könnten dabei hydraulische Pressen zum Einsatz kommen, mit deren Hilfe der circa sechs Meter hohe Brückenkörper vom Wasser aus angehoben, gedreht und anschließend zum wenige Meter entfernten Hafen transportiert wird. Dort soll die Brücke von Experten genauer untersucht werden. Der Abbau der Holzbrücke ist innerhalb der kommenden zwei Wochen geplant."
Die Brücke wird d e m o n t i e r t und nicht a b g e r i s s e n.



Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich wär mir ziemlich sicher, dass beide Brücken weder über die Notte, noch über die Staabe, sondern über die Dahme führen.


Viele Brücken führen über die Dahme. Zur genaueren Beschreibung und bevor ich mich Koordinaten bediene, die einen ja auch nicht weiterbringen, hab ich mich dem Nottekanal und der Staabe bedient. Der Kanal reicht bis fast an die Fußgängerbrücke ran. Sieht man ja samt einnehmendem Hafen einwandfrei von dort aus. Und die Staabe beginnt ab der Schleuse (und ist Teil der Dahme).



Altglienicker schrieb:


> Da muss man schon Glück haben, wenn sie bei Ankunft zufälligerweise unten ist.


Renn.Schnecke ist ein Glückskind.  Und/oder fährt häufig außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten dort lang. 

Over and out.


----------



## honkori (10. Oktober 2016)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich habe heute gelesen, dass die Brücke angehoben, gedreht und dann auf dem Wasserweg zum Hafen zur Überprüfung gebracht werden soll. Danach wird erst über die Zukunft der Brücke entschieden.
> 
> 
> Ich wär mir ziemlich sicher, dass beide Brücken weder über die Notte, noch über die Staabe, sondern über die Dahme führen.
> ...



Hmm...wozu braucht man Schuhe, wenn man auch barfuß gehen kann ? 
Ich fühle mich nur auf dem Fatty wohl, auf 'm Flitzer "sitz ich irgendwie obendrauf". 
Meistens, wenn ich zu meinem Schwager radel, hat es einen Grund und um einen "richtigen Ausflug" drauszumachen fehlt mir dann die Zeit und normalerweise nehme ich das Auto...weil sonst mein "Häschen" nörgelt, wenn ich *zu oft* über 5 - 6 Stunden ohne sie unterwegs bin.
...um mal das Thema Landstraße "abzuarbeiten". 

ciiaooo


----------



## Altglienicker (11. Oktober 2016)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Viele Brücken führen über die Dahme.


Deswegen nennt man sie "Dahmebrücken" und nicht "Brücken in der Nähe eines anderslautenden Gewässers." 



Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Und die Staabe beginnt ab der Schleuse (und ist Teil der Dahme).


Die Schleusenbrücke befindet sich bei Kilometer 9,46. Die Staabe beginnt bei Kilometer 9,52.

Ich habe einfach Deine Antwort auf honkoris Feststellung, dass er ja über die Fußgängerbrücke hätte abkürzen können, nicht verstanden. Hörte sich so an, als gingen beide Brücken über verschiedene Flüsse. Dem ist nicht so. Aber ist ja auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## honkori (11. Oktober 2016)

Trotzdem ich oft schleppen muss oder müste, ich mag das kleine Schleusendings und den Weg drunter durch kenne ich ja auch recht gut. 

ciiaooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (24. Oktober 2016)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: Der LKW-Fahrer muss die Spiegel richtig einstellen und er muss da reingucken!


Leider sind einige sogenannte Berufskraftfahrer schon mit dem ersten Teil dieses Satzes überfordert. 
Der Lastwagen, der am Sonntagmittag in Moabit eine 32-jährige Radfahrerin überrollte und tötete, hatte offenbar falsch eingestellte Außenspiegel.
Unbegreiflich, dass wegen solch einer Schlamperei eines "Profis" Menschen sterben müssen!


----------



## Kharma (11. November 2016)

Schätzen.. Ich seh gerade, dass das Thema Standards so alt wie das Thema Fahrrad selbst ist.
Netzfund:


----------



## Kharma (11. November 2016)

Ach was soll's...
Happy Birthday Fahrrad!

http://www.spiegel.de/einestages/20...eine-erfindung-fuer-milliarden-a-1120282.html


----------



## PiratPilot (17. November 2016)

Heißer August, steile Abfahrten, viel Gepäck und ich bin auch fett geworden. Resultat: die HR-Bremse steigt aus. Die Nehmerkolben lassen sich für den Belagwechsel nicht mal mehr zurück schieben. (Weiter fahren ging nur, indem ich die hinteren Beläge raus genommen habe und damit nur noch eine funktionierende Vorderbremse hatte. Ich muss sagen, das war kein schönes Gefühl.)

Warum ich das schreibe? Bald ist Weihnachten und ich habe mich in die Trickstuff Direttissima verguckt: http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/DRT.php 
4-Kolben, angeblich super standfest, feine Details, perfekte Verarbeitung, dazu ziemlich leicht... aber über 800 Euro für zwei Bremsen?! Was soll ich nur machen?


----------



## the K. (17. November 2016)

Verscherbel alles, was an Gepäck zu sehen ist! Die dann vielleicht zusammengesparte Bremse dankt es sicherlich mit noch längerem Durchhalten und die Fahrerei macht mehr Laune.
Aber da wirds gleich Gegenargumente hageln..


----------



## Anto (17. November 2016)

Was die alte und erhoffte neue Bremse betrifft, besser mal bei den "Experten" fragen.

Ansonsten war der Witz gelungen! Ein MTB mit 26 Zoll Rädern, Federgabel und 3fach Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (17. November 2016)

Gepäck muss mit und bei den "Experten" findet man wenig dazu. Hey - nix geht über die Symbiose deutsch-schweizerisch-japanischer Ingenieurskunst!


----------



## Eispickel (17. November 2016)

Mein Rat (auch wenn es nicht sonderlich diplomatisch ist) abnehmen, ergo mehr biken, Alternative Sportarten ausprobieren, weniger E-Bike fahren, mehr schwitzen, fluchen, leiden .... oder das Bike mal 3 Wochen durch die Alpen tragen und doppeltes Gepäck vorsehen (dann brauchst du am Ende des Tages auch keine Bremse mehr bzw. die alte tut es dann auch noch  

PS: @Will67 müsste demnächst eigentlich die Tour zum Weihnachtsmann ausschreiben


----------



## Kharma (18. November 2016)

Wat wäre denn mit einer Shimano Zee?
Seehr viel günstiger und ebenfalls standfest. Also, wenn es nicht unbedingt auf Bling-Bling ankommt.
Ansonsten bleibt nur Crowdfunding.


----------



## schmadde (18. November 2016)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Was soll ich nur machen?


Eine Zee montieren und ggfs eine größere/massivere Scheibe. Die paar Gramm fallen bei der Beladung eh nicht mehr auf. Habe ich im Sommer an folgendes Gefährt montiert zusammen mit 203/180er Scheiben (im Foto leider noch nicht zu sehen):





Das Ding kratzt voll beladen mit beiden Kindern und Gepäck incl. Fahrer knapp an der 200kg Grenze und bei uns gibts ab und zu heftige Gefälle (das Ding im Bild wird von uns häufiger gefahren und im Nachbarort Schäftlarn gibts auch ne knackige Steigung die von uns praktisch täglich gefahren wird. Seit der Montage keine Probleme mehr mit Bremsen.

Viele Grüße an die NoGoArea


----------



## mete (18. November 2016)

Die Zee fahren wir mit 200mm Scheiben am Tandem...mit 170kg bis 180kg Gesamtgewicht, sollte passen .


----------



## cubation (18. November 2016)

schmadde schrieb:


> Eine Zee montieren und ggfs eine größere/massivere Scheibe. Die paar Gramm fallen bei der Beladung eh nicht mehr auf. Habe ich im Sommer an folgendes Gefährt montiert zusammen mit 203/180er Scheiben (im Foto leider noch nicht zu sehen):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Schäftlarn den Anstieg am Kloster? Mit vollbeladenem Lastenrad?  

Ich hab ja in Berlin schon meine Probleme mit dem Bullitt, wenn es vollbeladen ist. An dem arbeitet übrigens die MT5 von Magura, nur macht mir da auch noch die VR Bremse Probleme in dem sie schleift, ansonsten ankert das Ding ordentlich auch wenn ich mal voll beladen bin. 

800 € für eine Bremse würde ich niemals ausgeben. Dann lieber mit weniger Komfort beim Bremsen. Aber die Entscheidung kann dem Pirat wohl niemand abnehmen.  

Btw gibt es eigentlich einen Bericht zu der Tour hinter dem Foto?  



Thomas


----------



## schmadde (19. November 2016)

cubation schrieb:


> In Schäftlarn den Anstieg am Kloster? Mit vollbeladenem Lastenrad?


Nee, nicht den runter zum Kloster - der ist ja easy going und kommt kaum jemals über 5%, man muss auch nur 2x kurz bremsen. Ich meinte den von Hohenschäftlarn S-Bahn Richtung Neufahrn - der haut schon ordentlich rein. Lässt sich aber leider nur mit mindestens 5km Umweg umfahren und liegt auf dem Weg zur Arbeit für Voodoo. Allerdings dort dann nicht vollbeladen.


----------



## PiratPilot (19. November 2016)

Danke für die Argumente. Die Entscheidung wurde mir abgenommen - und zwar von irgendeinem A****loch, welches das Rad meiner Frau geklaut hat. Da hatte der schnelle Ersatz Priorität... Ich habe die Avid Ultimate-Bremse inzwischen komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut. Fürs Flachland reicht sie auf jeden Fall und bevor ich das nächste Mal in die Berge fahre, gucke ich mir die Zee an.


----------



## twobeers (13. Dezember 2016)

Die Sportschau hat mal ein paar Anregungen für 2017 zusammengesucht:  http://www.sportschau.de/weitere/breitensport/mtb-mountainbike-rennen-jedermann-100.html


----------



## Kharma (13. Dezember 2016)

Kill the Hill wurde gar nicht erwähnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (31. Dezember 2016)

Hüpft, ähm... rutscht gut rein ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Kharma (31. Dezember 2016)

Bist du das? 

Guten Rutsch und ein unfallfreies Jahr 2017 für alle!


----------



## Rene76 (2. Januar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Bist du das?


Nee das bin ich ,der Technikträiner.


----------



## Kharma (2. Januar 2017)

PYROtechniktrainer meinst du natürlich


----------



## Altglienicker (10. Januar 2017)

E-Bike


----------



## Kharma (10. Januar 2017)

Wäre ja interessant zu wissen, wie es überhaupt dazu kam.

Na, @Renn.Schnecke... erinnert dich das an was? 

Edit: DAS wäre doch mal ein Video der Woche^^


----------



## jim_morrison (10. Januar 2017)

Wieso haben diese Idioten nicht einfach das isolierte schwarze Kabel mit der Klammer vom Zaun kurzfristig abgehängt? Hätte wohl einige Stromschläge erspart..
Und weshalb dieser Zaun Strom dran hat, kann ich mir nicht erklären. durch die unisolierten Holzpfosten wird ja der Stroma gleich in den Boden geleitet..
Warum ich das weiss: Bin auf nem Bauernhof aufgewachsen...


----------



## axl65 (9. Februar 2017)

Rückblende:
Im Jahr 2016 gab es ja in Berlin sehr viele tote Radfahrer , die
durch abbiegende LKW getötet wurden.

Ein Fall ereignete sich schon im Dezember 2015, jener in
Rummelsburg, wo der LKW Fahrer gar nicht gemerkt hatte,
dass er jemanden überfahren hat.

Hier gab es jetzt die Tage eine Verurteilung des Fahrers.



http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berl...elf--vielleicht-13-stundenkilometer--25700402
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/berli...ss-brummi-fahrer-ueberrollt-radlerin-25699936
http://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/lich...ueberrollte-radlerin-32-2-800-euro-geldstrafe


axl


----------



## Kharma (9. Februar 2017)

Mmh... Ich staune, dass bei dem ganzen hätte-wäre-könnte dann doch der LKW-Fahrer als Schuldig gesprochen wurde.
Schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (10. Juli 2017)

Da radelt man so "genmütlich" am 09.07.  zwischen DenHaag und Katwijk aan Zee,  da kommen einen doch zwei "Rennradschwucken" im ESK Kluft entgegen........Für Gesichter war keene Zeit


----------



## twobeers (11. Juli 2017)

Pittus schrieb:


> Da radelt man so "genmütlich" am 09.07.  zwischen DenHaag und Katwijk aan Zee,  da kommen einen doch zwei "Rennradschwucken" im ESK Kluft entgegen........Für Gesichter war keene Zeit




Wer könnte das gewesen sein? Die Kader, von denen ich weiß, waren am letzten Wochenende entweder in Böhmen (MTB), beim Erbeskopfmarathon (Mtb), Ironman in Roth, ich um Berlin....aber das bekommen wir raus.


----------



## sprotte (7. August 2017)

... jaaa, man kann sie erkennen, sogar durch meene kleene Knipse.   





Mal sehen, ob hier noch richtige Aufnahmen kommen. 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## sprotte (6. Dezember 2017)

... endlich macht solch ein großes Kettenblatt am RR mal Sinn. 

https://deutsch.rt.com/kurzclips/61737-rund-90-stundenkilometer-radfahrer-autobahn/

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (14. Dezember 2017)

So, Schätzchen,... wie schön, dass Du immer ein offenes Ohr hast...
Die Route 66/der 66-Seenwanderweg in Neuendorf am See führt ja am Südende des Neuendorfer Sees erst über die Spree und dann noch hier rüber:


Nur dass diese kleine, feine Brücke weggerissen wurde. 

Aber es gibt einen Ersatz! Man kann wieder dort entlang fahren! Juhu!  Momentan ist auf der Wanderreitkarte die Stelle noch als Sackgasse eingezeichnet. Bei OpenStreetMap ist auch noch nicht (wieder) die Brücke eingezeichnet. 

Das wars schon. Mehr wollt ich Dir nicht mitteilen.


----------



## Altglienicker (15. Dezember 2017)

Was mir schon seit einiger Zeit auffällt: Entweder ist das Objektiv Deiner Kamera kaputt oder es hat sich versehentlich solch ein "Kreativprogramm" (Miniatureffekt) eingeschaltet. Anders ist es nicht möglich, dass die Bäume auf der rechten Seite im oberen Teil unscharf sind und das Wasser davor und die Häuser dahinter scharf. Das ist nach den Gesetzen der Optik unmöglich und ich finde, es verwirrt den Betrachter. Ich denke immer, ich hab was im Auge, wenn ich das sehe. 
Falls das von Dir aber so beabsichtigt ist, dann ignoriere bitte meinen Beitrag.

Ansonsten, danke für den Hinweis mit der Brücke! Ist wohl diese hier:




Quelle

49.000,- € soll sie gekostet haben. Nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobeers (15. Dezember 2017)

Ist die Brücke immer von Hunden bewacht?


----------



## Altglienicker (15. Dezember 2017)

twobeers schrieb:


> Ist die Brücke immer von Hunden bewacht?


----------



## souldriver (15. Dezember 2017)

twobeers schrieb:


> Ist die Brücke immer von Hunden bewacht?


Ist das ein Hund??


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (15. Dezember 2017)

Watt? Wattwatt? 
Ich versteh's nicht, schreib aber einfach mal drauf los. ^^

Also da wo ich stehe, befindet sich die Brücke, nech?! Also in dem Moment der Fotoaufnahme steh ich grad drauf (oder vllt auch etwas daneben, aber is ja egal!) und hab diesen Ausblick. Und das Gewässer unter mir muss halt überbrückt werden, um von Neuendorf nach z.B. Hohenbrück zu kommen. Da liegt manchmal (m)eine Ente rum, aber kein Hund. Vllt noch ein Täddi, aber kein Hund. Und Twobeers, ich hoffe, Du weißt, dass wir dort auch schon mal waren. 

Oh, da existiert sogar ein Bild von der alten Brücke... mit Ente. ^^


----------



## Kharma (15. Dezember 2017)

Hatte die Ente einen Unfall? Oder ist sie platt nach der Tour? ; )


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (15. Dezember 2017)

Ach, jetzt hab ichs kapiert! @Hund  Der Filter war mal wieder eingeschaltet. Na ja, wird wieder vorkommen. 

However: Die Ente is' so!


----------



## Kharma (16. Dezember 2017)

_*Endlich!!!*_
Gerechtigkeit nach Jahrhunderten der Diskriminierung:

http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/maennergrippe-101.html


----------



## Lennart (17. Dezember 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Diskriminierung


Hör auf zu heulen. Ich bin ja auch für Sexismus, aber gegen Opferrolle und Stigmatisierung. Für einen emanzipierten Schnupfen. Me neither.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab den Beitrag gesehen (mit Untertitel) und das war mein erstaunliches Fazit:

Die sagen in dem Beitrag, dass das Immunsystem der *Frauen *heftiger reagiert und deswegen die *Frauen *stärker beansprucht sind in dem Moment und dem stärker leiden müssten als _Männer_. Die _Männer _werden "nur" häufiger (aber nicht heftiger) krank, weil sie ein Y-Chromosom haben und damit so manches fehlt.
_Männer _leiden nur deswegen mehr, weil sie sich mehr auf das "Das ist doch ein Kratzen im Hals?" konzentrieren. 

Also von daher hab ich das ja so verstanden, dass man sich wirklich über den Männerschnupfen lustig machen kann. 
Was ich natürlich nicht tu... *Wo ist der Heiligenschein-Smiley?*


----------



## Kharma (17. Dezember 2017)

Tztztz...
wenn man nur hört, was man Hören will...

Unser Immunsystem ist schwächer UND die Gene sorgen dafür, dass wir öfter krank sind. Das habe sie auch *hatschie* gesagt.
Und jaaa, wir sind fokussierter, was bestimmt am Jäger in uns liegt.
Und ihr habt durch euren Hygienefimmel (stundenlang im Bad) Vorteile. 
Das haben sie auch (in etwa) so gesagt.
Und Frauen reagieren heftiger, weil sie Drama-Queens sind (das haben sie nicht gesagt, aber bestimmt gemeint).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (23. Dezember 2017)

Gesehen auf einem Friedhof im bayerischen Alpenvorland.

Fand ich irgendwie beeindruckend.
2008 war ich selber das erste Mal in den hohen Bergen.


----------



## twobeers (3. Januar 2018)

Gestern fuhr ich durch Moabit und mir kam Kharma entgegen. Der Gruß fiel nur knapp aus, zum Wenden blieb keine Zeit, deshalb hier: Hallo und alles Gute für 2018!


----------



## Kharma (3. Januar 2018)

Wollte ich auch noch schreiben: Gesundes neues Jahr, Man in Black 
Ich war gerade auf'n Weg zur Arbeit und spät dran.
Dass du mich auf dem "Kinderbike" überhaupt erkannt hast...


----------



## twobeers (4. Januar 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch noch schreiben: Gesundes neues Jahr, Man in Black
> Ich war gerade auf'n Weg zur Arbeit und spät dran.
> Dass du mich auf dem "Kinderbike" überhaupt erkannt hast...



 Dass du mich ohne ESK-Ornat überhaupt erkannt hast...


----------



## axl65 (4. Januar 2018)

twobeers schrieb:


> Dass du mich ohne ESK-Ornat überhaupt erkannt hast...


Erinnere Dich mal an unsere Begegnung im JSP...da wäre ick ja ooch an Dir vorbei jeloofen...hätteste mich nich anjesprochen...!!!

Sport frei...!!!

axl


----------



## twobeers (5. Januar 2018)

Ab sofort dürfen Berliner Polizisten ihre Tattoos im Dienst offen tragen. Na dann, ich bin gespannt....


----------



## Kharma (5. Januar 2018)




----------



## twobeers (5. Januar 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


>



Sind auch Tattoos im Gesicht erlaubt?


----------



## Kharma (5. Januar 2018)

Genau das wollte ich damit Aussagen: Ich lass mir ne Brille tattowierer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (5. Januar 2018)

Falls es an Ideen mangelt:

*Museum der hässlichen Tattoos*


----------



## Kharma (5. Januar 2018)

Wobei da durchaus coole Sachen bei sind


----------



## axl65 (5. Januar 2018)

Tätowierte sind einfach schaizze...!!!
Und wenn se alt sind...werden se ihre Körperbemalung alle noch bereuen...!!!

axl


----------



## Kharma (5. Januar 2018)

Gibt doch Botox


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Januar 2018)

twobeers schrieb:


> Sind auch Tattoos im Gesicht erlaubt?



Nur bei bestehendem Bezug zur Diensttätigkeit!
Beispiel:


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (20. Januar 2018)

Wie, was, wo? Fahrradrahmen halten nicht unbedingt ein Schneckenleben lang? 

Das Oberrohr isses........


 




Und 10 min vorher bin ich noch eine kleine Treppe damit runtergefahren... Na ja, was man nicht weiß....

Andere Seite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (20. Januar 2018)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Wie, was, wo? Fahrradrahmen halten nicht unbedingt ein Schneckenleben lang?
> 
> Das Oberrohr isses........
> Anhang anzeigen 687809
> ...



Eieiei, da ist doch wohl nicht etwas dein Paduano Pilato Rahmen gebrochen, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (20. Januar 2018)

Genau der. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Der guute Paduano-Rahmen.


----------



## titzy (20. Januar 2018)

Oh Weh, mein herzliches Mitgefühl! 
R.I.P oder willst du versuchen den Rahmen schweißen zu lassen?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (21. Januar 2018)

titzy schrieb:


> Oh Weh, mein herzliches Mitgefühl!


Danke schön!!

Das Ergebnis der Meinungsumfrage zum Thema Schweißen lautet bis jetzt 1:2 gegen das Schweißen.....


----------



## sprotte (21. Januar 2018)

... wie ich schon bei unserer RfwR bemerkte, was dein armes kleines Radli alles so aushalten muss, obwohl es das andere war aber egal.

[QUOTE="sprotte, post: 14986159, member: 21664"
Wat dit kleene Radli bei der Schnegge allet so aushalten muss.   




[/QUOTE]

Auch wie du die steilen verwurzelten Abhänge runterdonnerst, dein großes Können beansprucht auch mehr dein Material. Du brauchst einen stärkeren Rahmen.

Na jedenfalls tut es mir sehr leid für dich, weil deine bikes für dich ja auch überlebenswichtig sind. Mit schweißen würd'ich dir auch abraten, reißt höchstwahrscheinlich neben der Naht wieder ein. Eine gute Schweißnaht hat auch höchstens nur 70 % der Feststigkeit des Materials. Müsstest du schon mal in einen anderen Rahmen investieren, es lohnt sich sicherlich für dich.

Bei mir waren es damals auch die vielen Treppen, hab's erst gar nicht bemerkt, 78 hat mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht und ich dachte er will mich verarschen. 




Beim zweiten von Mi:Tech angefertigten Rahmen hab'ich mir nen Gusset mit einschweißen lassen, seitdem ist Ruhe.




Drücke dir die Daumen, dass du dein bike bald wieder flott bekommst !!!

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Kharma (21. Januar 2018)

Ohwehohweh...
Krasser Riß 

Black Beauty ist Geschichte.:'(
Auch von mir mein Beileid.

Aber dann kannst du dir ja jetzt ne High-End Möhre mit Boost- Plus, Eagle, 27,5 Plus, aus Weltraum-Nano-Plastik und supadupa-Flighover-Geometrie kaufen.


----------



## basti242 (21. Januar 2018)

Weil du immer hinter die Landung springst... [emoji79]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ohwehohweh...
> Krasser Riß
> 
> Black Beauty ist Geschichte.:'(
> ...





...die Du dann nicht nach acht, sondern nach zwei Jahren wegschmeißen kannst .


----------



## neonel (22. Januar 2018)

@Renn.Schnecke Auch mein Beileid, Rest In Pieces...
Hab auch grad den fünften Rahmen meines Radlerlebens verschlissen, ist am Sattelrohr oben ausgerissen.


----------



## twobeers (22. Januar 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Aber dann kannst du dir ja jetzt ne High-End Möhre mit Boost- Plus, Eagle, 27,5 Plus, aus Weltraum-Nano-Plastik und supadupa-Flighover-Geometrie kaufen.
> : Lol:



Gibt es die auch mit v-brake?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (22. Januar 2018)

Hydraulisch angesteuert mit ICE Tech Carbon Membran Windvisor Technik?


Nö


----------



## Kharma (22. Januar 2018)

mete schrieb:


> ...die Du dann nicht nach acht, sondern nach zwei Jahren wegschmeißen kannst .


Propaganda, alles...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (22. Januar 2018)

sprotte schrieb:


> Auch wie du die steilen verwurzelten Abhänge runterdonnerst, dein großes Können beansprucht auch mehr dein Material. Du brauchst einen stärkeren Rahmen.


Aba, aba, aba, aba, aba das ist doch ein Mountain Bike, das muss das doch aushalten?!...... 

Das Rad bzw. der Alu-Rahmen auf Deinem Foto ist im Übrigen seit 11 Jahren in meinem Besitz.... Ist dann wohl nur ne Frage der kurzfristigen Zeit, bis der auch Abschied nimmt?!  *Haare rauf*



sprotte schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es damals auch die vielen Treppen, hab's erst gar nicht bemerkt, 78 hat mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht und ich dachte er will mich verarschen.


Bist Du mit dem Schaden, wie man ihn aufm Foto sieht, noch gefahren? (weil Du's ja nicht wusstest) Also Du so kurbelkurbelkurbeltrallalala und 78 so: "Äh, Dein Rahmen ist gebrochen." 



sprotte schrieb:


> Drücke dir die Daumen, dass du dein bike bald wieder flott bekommst !!!


Danke schön!!!



Kharma schrieb:


> Auch von mir mein Beileid.


Danke sehr!



basti242 schrieb:


> Weil du immer hinter die Landung springst...


Kharma, ich glaub, hier gehts grad um Dich?! 



neonel schrieb:


> Auch mein Beileid, Rest In Pieces...


Danke Dir!



neonel schrieb:


> Hab auch grad den fünften Rahmen meines Radlerlebens verschlissen, ist am Sattelrohr oben ausgerissen.


Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du schon sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr alt bist!

Danke für alle Beileidsbekundungen und Hinweise und Hilfsangebote (@mete) hier und hinten rum von Euch!!


----------



## neonel (22. Januar 2018)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du schon sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr alt bist!


Bin eher so mittelalt, aber F=m*a und s=v*t.
Rahmen zählen dem Hörensagen nach eh zu den Verschleißteilen...


----------



## sprotte (22. Januar 2018)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Aba, aba, aba, aba, aba das ist doch ein Mountain Bike, das muss das doch aushalten?!......



... na ja, ich denke, dass du oft schon sehr enduromäßig unterwegs bist und dein Rahmen dafür nicht gedacht ist. Es ist wohl ein Stahlrahmen und es sieht auf den Fotos aus als ob er von innen schon angerostet ist. War wohl nur noch ne Frage der Zeit.



Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Das Rad bzw. der Alu-Rahmen auf Deinem Foto ist im Übrigen seit 11 Jahren in meinem Besitz.... Ist dann wohl nur ne Frage der kurzfristigen Zeit, bis der auch Abschied nimmt?!  *Haare rauf*



... man steckt ja auch nicht drin im Material, ist alles auch ein wenig ne Glücksfrage. Jedenfalls beanspruchst du deine bikes mehr als durchschnittlich ein normales MTB belastet wird, ... würd'ich meinen. Und wenn dein Rahmen das schon 11 Jahre ausgehalten hat, sei doch zufrieden und vielleicht hält er ja auch noch ne Weile. Außerdem ist die Jahresnutzungsdauer bei dir nicht so aussagekräftig wie deine vielen im Gelände gefahrenen Km. Der weiße ist doch ein Alurahmen ???



Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Bist Du mit dem Schaden, wie man ihn aufm Foto sieht, noch gefahren? (weil Du's ja nicht wusstest) Also Du so kurbelkurbelkurbeltrallalala und 78 so: "Äh, Dein Rahmen ist gebrochen."



... bin mit 78 die Ahensfelder Berge rauf und runter, dort sind auch heftige Holztreppen. Wann das passierte weiß ich nicht. Als wir unten auf einer Bank Pause machten, sagte er mir das, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.

Vielleicht freust du dich ja mal auf einen anderen, vielleicht etwas stabileren Rahmen. 

Gute Nacht und liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## mete (23. Januar 2018)

sprotte schrieb:


> ... na ja, ich denke, dass du oft schon sehr enduromäßig unterwegs bist und dein Rahmen dafür nicht gedacht ist. Es ist wohl ein Stahlrahmen und es sieht auf den Fotos aus als ob er von innen schon angerostet ist. War wohl nur noch ne Frage der Zeit.



Au contraire, das ist immerhin ein Columbus Ultrafoco Rohrsatz, der bildet maximal Oberflächenrost, aber Stahlrahmen, die wirklich durchrosten gibt es schon seit Anfang der 2000er nicht mehr wirklich, weil keiner mehr so ein Wasserrohr verbaut (bis auf die Hi-Ten Baumarkt-Chinesen vielleicht). Das Problem ist halt, dass der Rohrsatz sehr dünnwandig ist und der Rahmen war schon beim Übergang auf die jetzige Besitzerin nicht mehr neu . In den 7-8 Jahren Nutzung sind sicher noch mal >100.000km dazugekommen und irgendwann ist jedes Rahmenleben eben mal zu Ende, sieht nach nem klassischen Ermüdungsriss aus und mit Schweißen kann man da (imho) leider auch nix mehr retten, zumal es vermutlich niemanden hier in der Nähe gibt, der diesen Rohrsatz nachhaltig Schweißen könnte, also so, dass es länger als ein paar Fahrten halten würde . Eigentlich hat das Ding doch ganz schön lange gehalten, geht auch anders, hier z.B. gekauft, drei mal gefahren, für'n Mülleimer .


----------



## Kharma (23. Januar 2018)

Na weil du auch so voll Enduromäßig unterwegs bist


----------



## sprotte (23. Januar 2018)

Das mit dem Lenker sieht ja gefährlich aus @mete. Hoffe, es gab keine Verletzungen. Davor hab'ich beim Treppenfahren auch immer ein wenig Angst. 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Pittus (30. Januar 2018)

Mein Beileid Schnecke,

Mach dir aber keinen Kopf, bei mir hält jeder Rahmen nur etwas mehr als 20000 km (außer Liteville, die sind unkaputtbar ;-) )
das wäre bei dir so alle 3/4 Jahr ein neuer Rahmen. Wobei meine meist im Trettlagerbereich brechen.



und Titan ist auch nicht immer das Beste



Rahmenbruch war bis her eigentlich immer harmlos, viel  Schlimmer so was



Gabelschaft direkt über dem Konus gebrochen, 0 Ankündigung , 
die roten Farbspritzer waren aus mein Gesicht
Als letztes am 23.12.17 auf dem weg zur Arbeit



war dagegen eher lustig, hing doch ein Teil meiner XTR 970 samt Pedal unter meinen Fuß

Gruß Pitt, dem es manchmal schaudert wenn er ans Material denkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobeers (30. Januar 2018)

Oha! sag ich mal. Ich bin bisher verschont....


----------



## fatbikepeg (30. Januar 2018)

da bleib ich mit meinen 150kg doch lieber bei Stahl


----------



## Kharma (30. Januar 2018)

Öhm... Stahl habe ich auch schon kaputt bekommen und Renn.Schnecke letztes "Opfer" wurde ebenfalls aus dem Material erbaut.

Es gibt keine Garantien... Ride on


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. Februar 2018)

Schätzchen.... Wann war das denn, als mete uns, Kharma und mich, zu einem abgetrennten Hundekopf (?) geführt hat? 

Ich kann's einfach nicht mehr finden. Und würde - trotz all den Jahren, die mittlerweile vergangen sind - immer noch gern rausfinden, was da geschehen ist. Aber ohne Fotos keene Chance...


----------



## Kharma (18. Februar 2018)

Im Rahmen des KSGC, oder?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. Februar 2018)

Ich glaub, Offroadserie in Grünheide...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (18. Februar 2018)

Ahhhhhh och möglich. Aber dann weißte ja Bescheid


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2018)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Schätzchen.... Wann war das denn, als mete uns, Kharma und mich, zu einem abgetrennten Hundekopf (?) geführt hat?
> 
> Ich kann's einfach nicht mehr finden. Und würde - trotz all den Jahren, die mittlerweile vergangen sind - immer noch gern rausfinden, was da geschehen ist. Aber ohne Fotos keene Chance...



Das war am 23.11.2014...wow, schon wieder so lange her...


----------



## fatbikepeg (18. Februar 2018)

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass man in Prenzlberger Radläden 10€ für nen 26" Schlauch hinblättern muss?


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2018)

Klar, 26" ist schließlich tot und damit Kult, Retro, Klassik...und dann auch noch solch seltenes Material in NOS/NIB, eigentlich noch viel zu günstig!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. Februar 2018)

mete schrieb:


> Das war am 23.11.2014...wow, schon wieder so lange her...


Ah, stimmt, prima! Dankö!  
Falls mir ne Erklärung gegeben werden kann, werd ich das womöglich ausposaunen.



fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass man in Prenzlberger Radläden 10€ für nen 26" Schlauch hinblättern muss?


Öh, bei uns gibts die noch für 6,50 Euro..... *dann horte ich mal.....*


----------



## Altglienicker (25. Februar 2018)

Schätzchen, aus aktuellem Anlass bitte ich Dich, dem Forum mitzuteilen, dass "selig" nix mit "Seele" zu tun hat.

Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass @VeloWoman das vor Jahren hier schon einmal erwähnt hat, finde den Thread aber nicht mehr.


> Auch wenn es naheliegend erscheint: Das Wort _selig_ leitet sich nicht von »Seele« ab, sondern geht auf ahd. »sälig« = »gut, glücklich; gesegnet; heilsam« zurück.


Quelle

Das ist nicht Klugscheißerei, sondern der Versuch, die deutsche Sprache zu erhalten. 

Unvollständige Auswahl:


titzy schrieb:


> wers glaubt wird* seelig*,





Runterrauf schrieb:


> Gott hab ihn *seelig*...





Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ich bin *seelig*.





axl65 schrieb:


> zu *seelig*en Zeiten





Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> *seelig* auf der Laubencouch eingeschlafen





Illuminus schrieb:


> *seelig* auf die 30000m





Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> er schläft aber eh noch *seelig*.)





ritzelflitzer schrieb:


> *seelig* iauf meiner Couch eingeschlafen





checkb schrieb:


> Gott habe ihn *seelig*





Pittus schrieb:


> *seelig* diesen Tag doch noch überlebt zu haben





mete schrieb:


> Glück*seelig*keit





Kharma schrieb:


> Glück*seelig*keit





ritzelflitzer schrieb:


> glück*seelig*





factoryltd schrieb:


> Glück*seelig*keit





Kharma schrieb:


> Red*seelig*




PS:
Und weil wir gerade dabei sind: 





Kharma schrieb:


> Nach langer Wartezeit erbarmt sich jemand unser*er* ...



Wohl lange nicht mehr beim Abendmahl gewesen?!?


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. Februar 2018)

Puhhh, watt bin ick froh, dass ick nich in der Auflistung stehe.


----------



## Altglienicker (25. Februar 2018)

Wirst Du (nun) auch in Zukunft nie stehen!


----------



## siebenacht (26. Februar 2018)

Man bin ick froh, dass ick andere Sorgen habe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




@fatbikepeg, geiles Smiley, gleich mal geklaut.


----------



## Kharma (26. Februar 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Schätzchen, aus aktuellem Anlass bitte ich Dich, dem Forum mitzuteilen, dass "selig" nix mit "Seele" zu tun hat.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass @VeloWoman das vor Jahren hier schon einmal erwähnt hat, finde den Thread aber nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Ganz ehrliche Neugier:
Wie lange dauert so ein Post? Ich meine das ganze Zusammensuchen und -stellen der Zitate muss doch erhebliche Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (26. Februar 2018)

Das geht hier über die Suchfunktion ganz fix - einfach nur "s*ee*lig" eingeben und nur in diesem Unterforum suchen lassen, der Rest ist copy&paste, dauert vielleicht 10min. 
Und NEIN, ich mache sowas in der Art jetzt nicht nach.


----------



## Kharma (26. Februar 2018)

...


----------



## axl65 (26. Februar 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Schätzchen, aus aktuellem Anlass bitte ich Dich, dem Forum mitzuteilen, dass "selig" nix mit "Seele" zu tun hat.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass @VeloWoman das vor Jahren hier schon einmal erwähnt hat, finde den Thread aber nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Hallo @Altglienicker,

auch wenn Du hier unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Gralshüter der Deutschen Sprache firmieren möchtest...letztendlich willst Du doch bloß ein wenig provozieren und Zank, Ärger und Streit herbei führen.
Quält Dich die Langweiligkeit  Deiner eigenen Existenz wirklich so sehr???

axl


----------



## Altglienicker (1. März 2018)

Wem Sprache wichtig ist, wird sich bedanken - wem nicht, dem sollte auch der Post egal sein können.


----------



## axl65 (1. März 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Wem Sprache wichtig ist, wird sich bedanken - wem nicht, dem sollte auch der Post egal sein können.


Mir wäre viel wichtiger...dass alle Menschen friedlich miteinander leben...ohne sich gegenseitig permanent auf den Sack zugehen...!!! 

axl


----------



## axl65 (1. März 2018)

Ach so...meine Tochter (28)...hat eine starke Rechtschreib Schwäche...hat aber als Mensch das Herz am rechten Fleck...ist eine gute Mutter und auch sonst ein toller Mensch...!!!
Was ist jetzt wichtiger...???

axl


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. März 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Wem Sprache wichtig ist, wird sich bedanken - wem nicht, dem sollte auch der Post egal sein können.


<klugscheissmode>
Wer sich anmaßt, der deutschen Sprache mächtig sein zu wollen, sollte zumindestens auch den Unterschied zwischen einem Bindestrich (-) und Gedankenstrich (–) kennen. Ein Bindestrich kann kein Interpunktionszeichen ersetzen!
</klugscheissmode>
https://www.duden.de/sprachwissen/rechtschreibregeln/gedankenstrich


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. März 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> <klugscheissmode>
> Wer sich anmaßt, der deutschen Sprache mächtig sein zu wollen, sollte zumindestens auch den Unterschied zwischen einem Bindestrich (-) und Gedankenstrich (–) kennen. Ein Bindestrich kann kein Interpunktionszeichen ersetzen!
> </klugscheissmode>
> https://www.duden.de/sprachwissen/rechtschreibregeln/gedankenstrich


Nunja, übertreiben muss man es nicht. Bei der einen Sachen muss man nur wissen, wie sie geschrieben wird und bei der anderen muss man sich die Tastenkombination für eine typografische Feinheit (Halbgeviertstrich) merken...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. März 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nunja, übertreiben muss man es nicht. Bei der einen Sachen muss man nur wissen, wie sie geschrieben wird und bei der anderen muss man sich die Tastenkombination für eine typografische Feinheit (Halbgeviertstrich) merken...


Nun ja, ich bin gelernter Typograf, insofern möge man mir meine Spitzfindigkeit nachsehen. Altglienicker ist offensichtlich jedenfalls kein Germanist und nimmt es auch sehr gerne genau *–* da darf man auch mal in die offene Wunde drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (2. März 2018)

Ich freue mich über das große Interesse an meinem kleinen Beitrag, sehe mich jedoch zu einigen Klarstellungen genötigt:
1. Obwohl mir Rechtschreibung nicht unwichtig ist, mache ich selten bis nie andere User auf Rechtschreibfehler aufmerksam. Und wenn, dann immer mit einem Augenzwinkern. Ausnahme vielleicht, wenn einer seinen eigenen Benutzernamen falsch schreibt. Tat mir hinterher auch leid als ich die Reaktion gesehen habe.
2. In Beitrag #5048 ging es eigentlich nicht um Rechtschreibung, sondern darum, dass dem halben Forum die Bedeutung eines bestimmten Wortes nicht bekannt zu sein scheint. Warum benutzt man einem unbekannte Wörter? Ich war jedenfalls dankbar als mich mal jemand darauf hingewiesen hat. Wer solchen Hinweis blöd findet, soll meine zwei Zeilen gefälligst ignorieren. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein!



axl65 schrieb:


> Ach so...meine Tochter (28)...hat eine starke Rechtschreib Schwäche...hat aber als Mensch das Herz am rechten Fleck...ist eine gute Mutter und auch sonst ein toller Mensch...!!!
> Was ist jetzt wichtiger...???


Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang überhaupt nicht. Einer der sympathischsten Menschen, die ich hier im Forum kennengelernt habe, hat den Thread "Ride's of the Day" erschaffen. Seine Art zu berichten, war legendär und wurde auch von mir gelobt. Trotz unterirdischer Rechtschreibung! Die sagt doch nichts darüber aus, wer ein toller Mensch ist. Allerdings lässt sich eine Legasthenie von "Ist mir scheißegal, ob der Leser bei jeder zweiten Zeile über meine Fehler stolpert" durchaus unterscheiden. Und wenn z.B. (kürzlich) jemand offensichtlich Flora und Fauna miteinander verwechselt, anstatt die deutschen Worte dafür zu verwenden, dann hat das null mit Rechtschreibung zu tun.



axl65 schrieb:


> Mir wäre viel wichtiger...dass alle Menschen friedlich miteinander leben...ohne sich gegenseitig permanent auf den Sack zugehen...!!!


Dann höre auf, öffentlich über die Langweiligkeit der Existenz anderer Forumsmitglieder zu philosophieren!



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wer sich anmaßt, der deutschen Sprache mächtig sein zu wollen, sollte *zumindestens* auch den Unterschied zwischen einem Bindestrich (-) und Gedankenstrich (–) kennen. Ein Bindestrich kann kein Interpunktionszeichen ersetzen!


Hoffentlich bekommst Du jetzt keinen Ärger mit axl65! Ich maße mir überhaupt nichts an. Bin, ganz im Gegenteil, selber oft unsicher. Aber danke für den Hinweis! Werde mal meine Tastatur nach verschiedenen Strichlängen absuchen.
Beim "Kritiker" nach Fehlern zu suchen, ist naheliegend aber billig. Trotzdem, viel Spaß dabei! Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Derweil siehst Du bitte mal hier nach, gelernter Typograf! 



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Altglienicker ist offensichtlich jedenfalls kein Germanist


Wusste nicht, dass das Voraussetzung dafür ist, jemandem mitzuteilen, dass man vom Beten des "Vaterunserer" nicht "seelig" werden kann.

Viel Text um nichts! Ich werde mich zukünftig gerne mehr zurückhalten, was solche Hinweise angeht und versuchen, Unsinn zu überlesen. (Allerdings, @axl65 zur Info, gilt das nicht für einen gewissen Typen, der hier und in anderen Unterforen seine Fake News verbreitet.)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. März 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Viel Text um nichts! Ich werde mich zukünftig gerne mehr zurückhalten


----------



## Kharma (2. März 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> wenn einer seinen eigenen Benutzernamen falsch schreibt


Das Wort Kharma existiert!
Das Wort Kharma existiert!
Das Wort Kharma existiert!
Das Wort Kharma existiert!
Das Wort Kharma existiert!
Tbc.

Vielleicht geht das endlich mal in deinen verqueren Schädel rein!
Bist du Sonderzeichenbeauftragter auch so sehr auf den Sack gegangen?


----------



## mete (2. März 2018)

@Kharma: ruhig Blut, es sollte doch nach den letzten Wortmeldungen einer gewissen Person jeder verstanden haben, mit wem er es hier tatsächlich zu tun hat. Die Belehrungen anderer User mit fast wörtlich kopierten Internetinhalten belustigen mich schon seit fast zehn Jahren. In natura hat er übrigens gar keine so große Klappe mehr, sondern tut lieber so, als ob er einen nicht sehe, ist wahrscheinlich auch besser so ohne Zugriff auf Google und Wikipedia. Du musst Dich in solchen Situationen einfach immer fragen, was Du im selben Alter mit einem Rechner und zu viel Zeit ausgestattet machen würdest und dann...


----------



## Kharma (2. März 2018)

*Seufz*
Wo du recht hast...


----------



## axl65 (2. März 2018)

@Altglienicker ....vielleicht musst Du einfach mal lernen...dass Deine Oberlehrer Art hier nicht gefragt ist...!!!
Wenn jemand hier Flora und Fauna durcheinander bringt...oder seine Glückseligkeit mit 2x "e" dekoriert...dann melde Dich bei diesen Leuten per PN und kläre sie auf...!!!
Sie stattdessen hier öffentlich bloß zu stellen...und sich dabei Scheinheilig als Retter der Deutschen Sprache hin zu stellen...ist doch albern...!!!
Zumal Du Dir dabei einige Leute raus gesucht hast...mit denen Du gerade oder vor  einer Weile im Clinch lagst...!!!

Es gibt ein gutes Sprichwort dafür :
Sage nicht immer was Du weißt...aber wisse immer was Du sagst...!!!
Bei Dir packen wa noch dit "Wo" dazu und dann passt dit...!!!


axl 

PS.Vielleicht musst Du einfach nur mal Deinen Image Berater aus dem Urlaub zurück holen...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (2. März 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> ... seine Fake News verbreitet.


Puh, Bestätigung schon nach 2:07 h. 
So langsam wird's absurd hier. Findet Ihr nicht? Vielleicht sollte man mal einen Punkt setzen.
...............................................................

Für's Protokoll:



Kharma schrieb:


> Das Wort Kharma existiert!
> Das Wort Kharma existiert!
> Das Wort Kharma existiert!
> Das Wort Kharma existiert!
> Das Wort Kharma existiert!


Warum ist diese Reaktion verlogen? Die Forumsregeln verbieten es mir, die Antwort auf meine PN und die Frage bezüglich des Benutzernamens wiederzugeben. Aber @Kharma kennt sie und weiß, dass er hier die Sache anders darzustellen versucht. Ist er nicht Manns genug, einen Fehler einzugestehen?
Und überhaupt: Warum reagiert er hier, wenn von einem falsch geschriebenen Benutzernamen die Rede ist, obwohl es doch für den seinen gar nicht zutrifft? Denn: "Das Wort Kharma existiert!". Na bitte! Dann braucht er sich doch nicht angesprochen zu fühlen. 



Kharma schrieb:


> Tbc.


Gute Besserung!



mete schrieb:


> @Kharma: ruhig Blut,






mete schrieb:


> ... _Unverständliches_ ... *Google und Wikipedia* ... _wiederholte niveaulose Anspielung auf das Alter ..._



@Donald_Grimms Geschichten werden auch durch Wiederholungen nicht glaubwürdiger. Dabei würde gerade ihm Google und Wikipedia dabei helfen, Zusammengereimtes von Tatsächlichem zu unterscheiden. Werden in Berlin Monokultur-Kiefern-Aufforstungen durchgeführt? Werden Action-Cam-Aufnahmen bei Gericht grundsätzlich nicht anerkannt oder ist das (nach dem Zurückrudern) doch vom Einzelfall abhängig? Gibt es nach einer Online-Anzeige in jedem Fall eine Gegenüberstellung? ... Google und Wikipedia wissen es. @Brother_Grimm nicht!



axl65 schrieb:


> Zumal Du Dir dabei einige Leute raus gesucht hast...mit denen Du gerade oder vor einer Weile im Clinch lagst...!!!



Es hätte ihm wenig Mühe gemacht, herauszufinden, dass ich mir hier nicht Leute "herausgesucht" habe, sondern, dass die Liste von der Forumssuche erstellt wurde. @fatbikepeg hat es ja sogar schon erklärt. Warum tut er aber so, als würde irgendeine Feindseligkeit dahinterstecken? Ja, bestimmt ist es ihm 





axl65 schrieb:


> viel wichtiger...dass alle Menschen friedlich miteinander leben




Ach ja, dann noch @Nachtreter, nachdem das Bemühen erkennbar war, die Diskussion zu einem Abschluss zu bringen:


Patensen schrieb:


> Genau genommen mit Post 5048


Schön, noch eine weitere Meinung zu lesen!  Genau genommen, fanden eine einige User Post 5048 absurd und andere fanden ihn hilfreich.



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> .


Danke!


----------



## Patensen (2. März 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> So langsam wird's absurd hier.



Genau genommen mit Post 5048 [emoji849]


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. März 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ich werde mich zukünftig gerne mehr zurückhalten.





Altglienicker schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal einen Punkt setzen.



*.*


----------



## mete (4. März 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> @Donald_Grimms Geschichten werden auch durch Wiederholungen nicht glaubwürdiger. Dabei würde gerade ihm Google und Wikipedia dabei helfen, Zusammengereimtes von Tatsächlichem zu unterscheiden. Werden in Berlin Monokultur-Kiefern-Aufforstungen durchgeführt? Werden Action-Cam-Aufnahmen bei Gericht grundsätzlich nicht anerkannt oder ist das (nach dem Zurückrudern) doch vom Einzelfall abhängig? Gibt es nach einer Online-Anzeige in jedem Fall eine Gegenüberstellung? ... Google und Wikipedia wissen es. @Brother_Grimm nicht!




Schön, dass Du Deine Texte im Nachhinein editierst, manch einer findet so einen Stil ja nicht so schön...

Du kannst gern weiterhin versuchen mit Deiner billigen, durchschaubaren Rhetorik User zu diffamieren, die nicht nach Deiner Pfeife tanzen wollen. Nachdem Du hier zu diesem Zwecke das halbe Forum beleidigen musstest, schaue ich Deiner eigenen Demontage durch Dich selbst ganz gelassen von außen zu und spare mir jeden tiefergehenden Kommentar dahingehend. Du magst die Menschen ja für dämlich und aufklärungswürdig halten, zu Deinem Pech sind aber leider beide Annahmen falsch. Google und Wikipedia gestatten übrigens zu jeder Deiner vermeintlich einfach zu beantwortenden Fragen durchaus differenzierte Sichtweisen, sich die zu seiner Argumentation passende von irgendeinem zwielichtigen Blog o.ä. herauszusuchen, macht diese nicht automatisch zur Wahrheit.



> Es hätte ihm wenig Mühe gemacht, herauszufinden, dass ich mir hier nicht Leute "herausgesucht" habe, sondern, dass die Liste von der Forumssuche erstellt wurde. @fatbikepeg hat es ja sogar schon erklärt. Warum tut er aber so, als würde irgendeine Feindseligkeit dahinterstecken? Ja, bestimmt ist es ihm



Vielleicht ist Dir ja die äußere Form von Sprache tatsächlich wichtig, dass Du von @axl65 in der dritten Person fabulierst, spricht leider eher dagegen und wenn es um inhaltliche Fragen geht, bist Du bereits mit einfachsten Formulierungen überfordert. Wenn man schon am Konjunktiv scheitert, würde ich in Sachen Aufklärung anderer über korrekte Orthographie lieber ganz kleine Brötchen backen. Achja, und Kritik am "Kritiker" ist nicht "billig", sondern genau Deine Wellenlänge. Das ist für jeden in vielen der mit Deiner Beteiligung geführten Diskussionen nachvollziehbar, sobald es einmal Gegenwind gab, am Ende eventuell noch garniert mit einem Hinweis auf fehlerhafte Rechtschreibung. Sowie ein Argument nicht zu widerlegen war, wurde es ignoriert und/oder persönlich beleidigend. Ich warte heute noch auf Dein Feedback zu der von mir verlinkten, ausführlichen Studie zum FSC-Label. Aber ich verstehe natürlich auch, dass Du mit einem längeren englischen Text heillos überfordert bist. Leider gibt es in der Bild keinen Artikel dazu, der wissenschaftlichen Standards entspricht, sonst würde ich ihn Dir empfehlen.



> Schön, noch eine weitere Meinung zu lesen!  Genau genommen, fanden eine einige User Post 5048 absurd und andere fanden ihn hilfreich.


Achso, wer genau empfand ihn denn gleich noch als hilfreich? Ich bitte um ein entsprechendes Zitat, in welchem dies inhaltlich genau so steht. Huch, scheinbar gibt es das ja gar nicht. Ein klassischer "Altglienicker", Behauptung == Faktum. 


Ich hoffe, Orthographie und Grammatik meines Textes entsprechen Deinen Mindeststandards, so dass Du Dich wenigstens einmal auf den Inhalt konzentrieren kannst. Es wäre ein Fortschritt, ein kleiner jedenfalls. Und für die Zukunft vielleicht einmal kurz überlegen, mit wem Du worüber diskutieren willst, es könnte möglicherweise nicht ganz ungebildete User geben, die begründeterweise durchaus anderer Meinung sind. Belehrt werden muss hier wirklich niemand, jeder, der sich in diesem Forum angemeldet hat, ist in der Lage, das Internet sehr gut selbständig zu nutzen, wahrscheinlich sogar weitaus besser und effektiver, als Du. Den Zweck einer Diskussion haben einige Menschen übrigens schon vor vielen Jahren erkannt ('tschuldigung, ist Englisch, aber gibt ja "Google Translate"):

"the aim of argument or of discussion should not be victory, but progress"


----------



## Altglienicker (4. März 2018)

.


----------



## Patensen (4. März 2018)

mete schrieb:


> Achso, wer genau empfand ihn denn gleich noch als hilfreich? Ich bitte um ein entsprechendes Zitat, in welchem dies inhaltlich genau so steht. Huch, scheinbar gibt es das ja gar nicht. Ein klassischer "Altglienicker", Behauptung == Faktum.



Genau die gleiche Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt und bitte ebenso ein ein entsprechendes Zitat 



Altglienicker schrieb:


> .



Hatten wir schon mal. Aber du musstest ja trotzdem nochmal durch Editieren deines Posts nachtreten!


----------



## Kharma (4. März 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Die Forumsregeln verbieten es mir, die Antwort auf meine PN und die Frage bezüglich des Benutzernamens wiederzugeben.


Hast meine Freigabe.


----------



## Anto (4. März 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Hast meine Freigabe.



Abgelehnt!


----------



## Kharma (5. März 2018)

Warum? So muss ich mir sagen lassen, ich wäre nicht "Manns genug".
Er hat meine Freigabe, AG möchte das bestimmt auch posten, also sind die beiden Betroffenen zu einer Ausnahme bereit.
Da braucht es keine "Regeldiktatur".
So bleibt das jetzt im Raum hängen...


----------



## Marcin_ (10. April 2018)

Das wirft immer wieder ein paar Fragen auf: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (6. Mai 2018)

Falls noch jemand einen Startplatz für XletiX Berlin 2018 sucht, einfach melden.


----------



## Kharma (7. Mai 2018)

Die fahren ja gar nicht Fahrrad...


----------



## twobeers (31. Mai 2018)

Veranstaltungshinweis: https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/berliner-classic-teile-basar-in-pankow.151078/


----------



## Altglienicker (15. Juni 2018)

Polizei Berlin sucht Zeugen
_"Radfahrer filmt lebensgefährlichen Beinahe-Unfall."_
https://twitter.com/q0n5ul/status/1007138271611228162
Vielleicht erkennt sich ja jemand wieder.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (22. August 2018)

tombrider schrieb:


> Der LKW-Fahrer bei Minute 7:00 äußert, dass Radfahrer, die man ohne den vorgeschriebenen Sicherheitsabstand von 1,50 Metern überholt, "selbst schuld" sind, wenn sie einen Schlenker machen und dann vom KFZ erfasst werden.


Das erinnert mich an meine "Begegnung" mit einem LKW-Fahrer (btw von http://www.steingraeber-silo.de/) von heute , der mich drei Mal anhupte, damit ich auf den Gehweg (für Radfahrer frei gegeben) neben der Straße fahre. Ein paar hundert Meter später hat er dann geparkt und ich bin zu ihm gefahren. Ich hatte noch nichts gesagt, da hat er ohne Gruß loslegt. 
Eins der ersten Argumente (oder wars das erste?) war, dass so viele Millionen Euro für Radwege ausgegeben werden, dass ich den dann gefälligst auch nutzen solle (bzw. natürlich auch "müsse"). 
Später war das Argument, dass mir mein Leben es doch wert sein solle, dass ich nicht auf der Straße fahre. Und deswegen würde er mich das nächste Mal auch anhupen.... (Jetzt fällt mir ein, dass ich ihn hätte fragen können, ob er denn nicht fahren könne oder warum ich mein Leben in Gefahr sehen sollte, wenn ich auf der Straße fahre) 
Zudem hat er mir erst dann zugehört, als ich dann auch mal laut und unfreundlich geworden bin.................... 

Lustigerweise fahr ich diese Straße wegen der Huperei sehr selten lang. Aber heute schon - und zwar, um genau wegen dieses Verhaltens der Verkehrsteilnehmern für eine Aktion Fotos von den GEHWEG-Schildern zu machen.  -- Nennt man es Ironie oder Timing? Bin mir nicht sicher.

Das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden, Schätzchen.


----------



## Grins3katze (23. August 2018)

Ich fahre nur Straße jeden Tag zu Arbeit mit meinem schnellen eBike und werde auch immer wieder auf dem Radweg verwiesen… das ist so nervig auf Dauer… eigentlich mein Problem nr. 1 im Verkehr… so unwissend sind die meisten Kfz Fahrer…

Ich habe leider alle Hoffnungen verloren als mir vor ca. 2 Monate eine Frau bei volle Fahrt mir aufm Radweg (nicht Benutzungspflichtig) verwiesen hat (einfach aus dem Fenster geschrien). Beim Streiten am nächsten Ampel (ich hatte inzwischen am Fenster Doll geklopft und mich beschwert) stellte sich heraus, dass die Frau Polizistin war… Sie hat sich auch sofort Hilfe von einem vorbeifahrenden Streifenwagen geholt…  Es entstand eine ewige Diskussion wo wir uns nur im Kreis gedreht haben…  Als ich mich beschwert habe, dass ich diesen verhalten unmöglich von einer Polizistin fand (Ein Radfahrer bei voller Fahrt aufm Radweg verwiesen obwohl dies sei nicht Benutzungspflichtig) sind beide Polizisten vom Streifenwagen Stumm geblieben und haben die Frau irgendwie im Schutz genommen… Irgendwie wussten sie das ich nicht unrecht hatte… wollten aber die Frau auch nicht schaden… Hoffentlich hatten sie dann ein Gespräch als ich weg war…

Es läuft grad eine interessante Action für Überholvorgänge Messung, ich hab mir da als Tester beworben: https://interaktiv.tagesspiegel.de/radmesser/index.html

Musste ich auch mal endlich loswerden...


----------



## sprotte (23. August 2018)

...  .... mh, wenn du das hier schon postest Schnegge, geb'ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Obwohl ich dich ja sehr mag , muss ich aus meiner Sicht dem LKW-Fahrer recht geben. Du musst den Radweg nicht benutzen, würdest aber damit den Autoverkehr, der ja nun mal da ist, entlasten, dich nicht unnötig in Gefahr bringen und ich find's auf Radwegen, egal in welchem Zustand die sind, entspannter. Ein LKW kommt an einem Radler auf der Farbahn oft nicht so schnell vorbei wie ein PKW und hält damit den Nachfolgeverkehr auf. Hat der Kraftfahrer mal eine unaufmerksame Sekunde, kann es schon dein Leben kosten, warum dieses Risiko eingehen. Ich fahre oft, leider illegal, Gehwege um die Fahrspur nicht zu blockieren und zur eigenen Sicherheit. So, ich habe fertig, sorry. 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## schotti65 (23. August 2018)

UiUiUi, 1000x auf FB durchgekaut, Stichwort victim blaming, ich hole Popcorn


----------



## Kharma (23. August 2018)

@Grins3katze 
Der eigentliche Skandal ist: Du fährst eBike??? 
Ich gebe dir aber vollkommen recht, dass das Vehalten voll daneben war. In solchen Fällen kannst du die Dienstnummer verlangen um dich zu beschweren. Ich sage nicht, dass das mit Erfolg gekrönt sein muss, aber vielleicht bist du ja einer von vielen, der sich beschwert und somit der letzte Tropfen, um die Kollegin durch ihren Chef zur "Besinnung" zu bringen.

@sprotte
Ich mag dich auch sehr, aber das ist in meinen Augen völliger Quatsch. Und du fährst auf dem Gehweg und gefährdest/belästigst lieber Fußgänger, weil du dich selber nicht gefährden magst? 
Die Politik und die Entwicklungen zeigen ja wohl, dass sich der Autofahrer umstellen MUSS, weil es immer mehr Radfahrer gibt und die Dominanz de Kraftfahrer auf der Strasse nicht mehr gegeben ist. 
Viele Autofahrer sind einfach uninformiert über die Rechte von Radfahrern. Ein Lkw muss auch langsamer fahren, wenn ein eMobil mit 25kmh Beschränkung vor ihm fährt, oder ein Roller oder, oder...
Damit muss er leben, da der Lkw (alle Autofahrer) eben NICHT mit ihren Steuern ein Recht auf Geschwindigkeit erkauft haben, wie die meisten meinen.
Radfahrer haben als Verkehrsteilnehmer das gleiche Recht, sofern die Beschilderung das so vorgibt!

@schotti65 
Na? Schon satt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (23. August 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> @Grins3katze
> Der eigentliche Skandal ist: Du fährst eBike???



Ja und schon 28.000 km hinter mir damit... einfach mal man von A nach B vorspulen wenn man nicht viel zeit hat... Man kann von Zehlendorf nach Weissensee fahren in 25min zu Hauptverkehrszeiten... das schafft keine Bahn / Auto order Bus... 

@schotti65 ich finde wenn es von eine Polizistin kommt... darf schon erwähnt werden...


----------



## schotti65 (23. August 2018)

Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf Sprottes Beitrag


----------



## sprotte (23. August 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> @sprotte
> Ich mag dich auch sehr, aber das ist in meinen Augen völliger Quatsch. Und du fährst auf dem Gehweg und gefährdest/belästigst lieber Fußgänger, weil du dich selber nicht gefährden magst?



Das mit dem illegalen Fahren auf Gehwegen gehört zwar nicht zwingend in dieses von Schnegge angeschnittene Thema, hatte es aber zur Stützung meiner Meinung mit angegeben. Ich bin kein Kampfradler, deshalb fahre ich Gehwege nur wenn sie wenig belaufen sind, meistens nachts und bin dann froh, wenn wieder mal solch ein PS-Bolide durch die Straßen fliegt, in sicherem Abstand zu ihm gewesen zu sein.



Kharma schrieb:


> Die Politik und die Entwicklungen zeigen ja wohl, dass sich der Autofahrer umstellen MUSS, weil es immer mehr Radfahrer gibt und die Dominanz de Kraftfahrer auf der Strasse nicht mehr gegeben ist.



Im Straßenverkehr sollte kein politischer Kampf ausgetragen werden, sondern gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme in jeder Hinsicht ausgeübt werden. Ich breche mir keinen Zacken aus der Radler-Krone mal einen schlechten Radweg zu fahren, dafür aber den Verkehrsfluss nicht zu behindern.



Kharma schrieb:


> Viele Autofahrer sind einfach uninformiert über die Rechte von Radfahrern. Ein Lkw muss auch langsamer fahren, wenn ein eMobil mit 25kmh Beschränkung vor ihm fährt, oder ein Roller oder, oder...
> Damit muss er leben, da der Lkw (alle Autofahrer) eben NICHT mit ihren Steuern ein Recht auf Geschwindigkeit erkauft haben, wie die meisten meinen.



Mit den langsameren Fahrzeugen mit Nummernschild, also auch E-Bikes, hat es das Gesetz nun mal so vorgesehen, dass sie auf der Staße, also Fahrspur, fahren müssen und das ist dann auch so zu akzeptieren. Wer was dagegen hat sollte eine Petition ausrufen. Geschwindigkeit erkauft sich niemand durch Steuergelder, Geschwindigkeit im Straßenverkehr ist zwar schon ein Politikum unterschiedlicher Parteien, aber in erster Linie soll sie dem Verkehrsfluss und auch gleichzeitig, was zwar etwas widersprüchlich ist, der Sicherheit dienen. Aber wie soll man es denn besser machen?



Kharma schrieb:


> Radfahrer haben als Verkehrsteilnehmer das gleiche Recht, sofern die Beschilderung das so vorgibt!



Gleiche Recht ja, aber es sollte schon ein wenig Verstand und Loyalität bei der Umsetzung von Rechten dabei sein.

Meine Meinung hab'ich hier nun genug kundgetan und möchte es dabei auch belassen, danke!

LG, sprotte.


----------



## sprotte (23. August 2018)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf Sprottes Beitrag



... sorry, ich habe aber gar kein facebook. 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Kharma (23. August 2018)

sprotte schrieb:


> deshalb fahre ich Gehwege nur wenn sie wenig belaufen sind, meistens nachts und bin dann froh, wenn wieder mal solch ein PS-Bolide durch die Straßen fliegt, in sicherem Abstand zu ihm gewesen zu sein.


Verboten ist es trotzdem und dem Ruf der Fahrradfahrer abträglich.



sprotte schrieb:


> Im Straßenverkehr sollte kein politischer Kampf ausgetragen werden, sondern gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme in jeder Hinsicht ausgeübt werden. Ich breche mir keinen Zacken aus der Radler-Krone mal einen schlechten Radweg zu fahren, dafür aber den Verkehrsfluss nicht zu behindern.


Ich weiß ja, dass du mit der Politik im unreinen bist, aber hier wird kein "Kampf" ausgetragen, sondern einfach den Bedürfnissen einer neuen Verkehrspolitik, der erhofften Energiewende und einem neuen Mobilitätsverständnis nachgegangen.
Und wenn eine Radwegpflicht besteht, dann soll sie auch beachtet werden.
Wenn aber, wie in Schneckes Beitrag, die Auswahl durch den Gesetztesgeber freigegeben und beim RADFAHRER und NICHT dem Lkw-Fahrer liegt, hat sie das Recht sich frei und vom Gesetzesgeber unterstützt zu entscheiden. Damit MUSS der Lkw-Fahrer leben oder sich eben an die Verkehrsbehörde wenden um eine Änderung zu beantragen.



sprotte schrieb:


> Gleiche Recht ja, aber es sollte schon ein wenig Verstand und Loyalität bei der Umsetzung von Rechten dabei sein.


Da bin ich voll bei dir. Aber in diesem Fall gilt das dann dem Lkw-Fahrer.
Edit: Und gilt dann auch dir, wenn du auf dem Gehweg fährst 



sprotte schrieb:


> e Meinung hab'ich hier nun genug kundgetan und möchte es dabei auch belassen, danke!


Und ich tu meine Meinung dazu kund... So what? Deswegen können wir doch diskutieren.


----------



## sprotte (23. August 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> ... den Bedürfnissen einer neuen Verkehrspolitik ...



Wessen Bedürfnisse sind es denn und wie sind sie formuliert? Soll der Autoverkehr zu gunsten des Radfahrverkehrs immer mehr zurückgedrängt werden? Hätte natürlich ökologische Vorteile, nur greift man damit die Persönlichkeitsrechte der Autofahrer an, die Nutzfahrzeuge bleiben eh auf der Straße.



Kharma schrieb:


> ... einem neuen Mobilitätsverständnis



??? Wie soll das denn aussehen? Meiner Meinung nach wäre von Vorteil, den Autoverkehr vom Radverkehr immer mehr zu trennen und nicht weiter zu mischen. Z. B. Radelautobahnen über der Stadt. 



Kharma schrieb:


> Wenn aber, wie in Schneckes Beitrag, die Auswahl durch den Gesetztesgeber freigegeben und beim RADFAHRER und NICHT dem Lkw-Fahrer liegt, hat sie das Recht sich frei und vom Gesetzesgeber unterstützt zu entscheiden.



Das hatte ich oben auch schon mit einer Ergänzung erwähnt.  Der LKW-Fahrer hat eben nicht die Auswahl und somit die Fahrbeeinträchtigung durch den nicht zwingend auf der Fahrspur fahren müssenden Radfahrer, wohl hat aber der Radler in diesem Fall die Auswahl. Ich könnte sogar soweit gehen und vermuten, dass der Radler dann ein dem Autoverkehr gegenüber provokatives Verhalten an den Tag legt. Mach'ich natürlich nicht. 



Kharma schrieb:


> Damit MUSS der Lkw-Fahrer leben oder sich eben an die Verkehrsbehörde wenden um eine Änderung zu beantragen.



Das find'ich aber sehr traurig und als falschen Weg.



Kharma schrieb:


> Aber in diesem Fall gilt das dann dem Lkw-Fahrer.



Nein, meiner Meinung nach dem Radfahrer, wie im vorhergehenden Punkt erläutert.



Kharma schrieb:


> Und ich tu meine Meinung dazu kund... So what? Deswegen können wir doch diskutieren.



Wollte hier eigentlich keine große Diskusion anfangen und habe auch nicht die Zeit und Nerven dazu, hier ewig am Rechner zu sitzen und ständig auf andere Meinungen einzugehen. Ich kann andere Meinungen gut akzeptieren, solange sie nicht mein Leben bedrohen. Und damit mein Leben im Straßenverkehr nicht übermäßig stark bedroht wird, verhalte ich mich dementsprechend und auch rücksichtsvoll allen anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern gegenüber, auch auf dem Fußweg. 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (23. August 2018)

sprotte schrieb:


> Soll der Autoverkehr zu gunsten des Radfahrverkehrs immer mehr zurückgedrängt werden?


Vielleicht sogar das. Auf jeden Fall muss der Autofahrer sich damit arrangieren, dass er nicht mehr der dominante Verkehrsteilnehmer ist und sich auch mal zurücknehmen.
Und da die Stadt nur begrenzte Platzressourcen hat, werden Radautobahnen nur begrenzt zur Anwendung kommen können.

Provokatives Verhalten, wenn man seine Rechte wahrnimmt, egal welche Wahl man in diesem Fall trifft?
Da wird es dann wohl unnötig persönlich und geht in Richtung Verschwörungstheorie für den LKW-Fahrer und Sympathisierenden.

Du darfst das ja gerne traurig und als falschen Weg empfinden, nimm aber bitte zur Kenntnis, dass es die aktuelle Rechtssprechung ist.
Und somit ist _immer noch_ der LKW-Fahrer in der Pflicht.
Auch gilt ja zum Glück immer noch der Schutz des jeweiligen schwächeren Verkehrsteilnehmer.


----------



## honkori (23. August 2018)

Ich erinnere mich noch dunkel, dass mir mein Fahrlehrer Anno Zopf 1982 -> "Geh immer davon aus das der Radfahrer vor dir keine Ahnung von Verkehrsregeln hat bzw. haben muss" -> mit auf den Weg gegeben hat.
Finde ich heute noch gut und sollte den "motorisierten Verkehrsteilnehmern" vielleicht mal wieder "ins Gewissen" gerufen werden. 

ciiaooo


----------



## neonel (23. August 2018)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> damit ich auf den Gehweg (für Radfahrer frei gegeben) neben der Straße fahre.



noch als Ergänzung: mit maximal Schrittgeschwindigkeit... (siehe Anlage 2 der StVO)
Schneller darf man auf Fußgängerverkehrsflächen nicht fahren, egal mit welchem (freigegebenen) Gefährt.

Du hast die Wahl!

Schnegge, da scheinste ja an einen gutgelaunten und bestens gecoachten Berufskraftfahrer-Profi geraten zu sein. Das hat man nicht alle Tage.

Um mal völlig vom Thema abzulenken: Es gibt Studien zu "ADHS im Straßenverkehr".

So, fertig ironiert. Passt auf euch auf!


----------



## tombrider (23. August 2018)

sprotte schrieb:


> ...  .... mh, wenn du das hier schon postest Schnegge, geb'ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Obwohl ich dich ja sehr mag , muss ich aus meiner Sicht dem LKW-Fahrer recht geben. Du musst den Radweg nicht benutzen, würdest aber damit den Autoverkehr, der ja nun mal da ist, entlasten, dich nicht unnötig in Gefahr bringen und ich find's auf Radwegen, egal in welchem Zustand die sind, entspannter. Ein LKW kommt an einem Radler auf der Farbahn oft nicht so schnell vorbei wie ein PKW und hält damit den Nachfolgeverkehr auf. Hat der Kraftfahrer mal eine unaufmerksame Sekunde, kann es schon dein Leben kosten, warum dieses Risiko eingehen. Ich fahre oft, leider illegal, Gehwege um die Fahrspur nicht zu blockieren und zur eigenen Sicherheit. So, ich habe fertig, sorry.
> 
> LG, sprotte.



Entschuldigung, Dein Argument "zur eigenen Sicherheit" ist völliger Blödsinn. Radwege sind gerade deswegen allgemein nicht benutzungpflichtig, WEIL es gefährlicher ist, auf ihnen zu fahren. Da kommen Autos aus den Ausfahrten ohne zu schauen, laufen Hunde an der Leine Diagonal über den Radweg, kommen einem Geister-Radfahrer entgegen und man wird von abbiegenden Autofahrern getötet, weil man im toten Winkel war. Aus all diesen Gründen sollte man auf der Straße fahren, wo immer man es darf. Der LKW müßte hinter einem langsamen Trekker ebenfalls langsam fahren. Dazu ist er verpflichtet.


----------



## tombrider (23. August 2018)

neonel schrieb:


> noch als Ergänzung: mit maximal Schrittgeschwindigkeit... (siehe Anlage 2 der StVO)
> Schneller darf man auf Fußgängerverkehrsflächen nicht fahren, egal mit welchem (freigegebenen) Gefährt.
> 
> !



Das ist falsch. Anlage 2 sagt in Nr. 18 zu Verkehrszeichen 239 ausdrücklich "auf Fußgänger Rücksicht nehmen und die Geschwindigkeit an den Fußgängerverkehr anpassen". Angepasste Geschwindigkeit kann ggf. sogar ein Anhalten bedeuten. Wenn keine Fußgänger da sind, ist eine höhere Geschwindigkeit andererseits nicht unangepasst. Eine generelle Pflicht zur Schrittgeschwindigkeit gibt es meines Wissens nach nur in Spielstraßen.


----------



## tombrider (23. August 2018)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur Straße jeden Tag zu Arbeit mit meinem schnellen eBike und werde auch immer wieder auf dem Radweg verwiesen… das ist so nervig auf Dauer… eigentlich mein Problem nr. 1 im Verkehr… so unwissend sind die meisten Kfz Fahrer…
> 
> Ich habe leider alle Hoffnungen verloren als mir vor ca. 2 Monate eine Frau bei volle Fahrt mir aufm Radweg (nicht Benutzungspflichtig) verwiesen hat (einfach aus dem Fenster geschrien). Beim Streiten am nächsten Ampel (ich hatte inzwischen am Fenster Doll geklopft und mich beschwert) stellte sich heraus, dass die Frau Polizistin war… Sie hat sich auch sofort Hilfe von einem vorbeifahrenden Streifenwagen geholt…  Es entstand eine ewige Diskussion wo wir uns nur im Kreis gedreht haben…  Als ich mich beschwert habe, dass ich diesen verhalten unmöglich von einer Polizistin fand (Ein Radfahrer bei voller Fahrt aufm Radweg verwiesen obwohl dies sei nicht Benutzungspflichtig) sind beide Polizisten vom Streifenwagen Stumm geblieben und haben die Frau irgendwie im Schutz genommen… Irgendwie wussten sie das ich nicht unrecht hatte… wollten aber die Frau auch nicht schaden… Hoffentlich hatten sie dann ein Gespräch als ich weg war…
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mit einem schnellen E-Bike ein S-Pedelec meinst, dann darfst Du damit innerorts sowieso auf keinen Radweg. Egal ob benutzungspflichtig oder nicht. Es steht Dir übrigens völlig frei, gegen jeden Staatsbediensteten eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde zu stellen. Das macht dem- oder derjenigen zumindest mal einen Haufen Arbeit. Eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung kann man auch immer stellen. Obwohl ich diese durch reines Herumbrüllen noch nicht als gegeben sehe.


----------



## Grins3katze (23. August 2018)

tombrider schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit einem schnellen E-Bike ein S-Pedelec meinst, dann darfst Du damit innerorts sowieso auf keinen Radweg



Das ist mir schon klar... Trotzdem werde ich ständig aufm Radweg verwiesen... (es gibt eh fast kaum Radweg die Benutzungspflichtig sind und auf meine Arbeitsstrecke gar keine) Die Kfz Fahrer sehen mich (und ich mich auch) als Radfahrer und nicht als Motorisierende Verkehrsteilnehmer. Ich kann nicht auf Knopfdruck und mühelos 45km/h fahren. Da ich meistens nur mit leichte Unterstützung fahre um die Reichweite zu optimieren kann sein das ich bei frontal Wind "nur" noch 35km/h fahre...

Ich versuche nur die rechte der Radfahrer zu verteidigen... und ggf. die Kfz Fahrer zu erziehen. Ich fahre auf der Strasse, halte 1.5 Meter von Parkende Autos und erwarte das jede Kfz mich mit mindesten 1,5m Abstand überholt... dabei halte ich mich natürlich auch an den Verkehrsregeln und würde z.b niemals über ein Rote ampel fahren...

Bezüglich Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde oder irgendwelche Anzeige habe ich da kein große Erwartung... mir ist der Aufwand einfach zu groß. ich versuche einfach nett und sachlich zu sein und der Kfz Fahrer am nächsten ampel sachlich zu erklären wie das gesetzt das vorschreibt...

LG


----------



## neonel (23. August 2018)

tombrider schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Anlage 2 sagt in Nr. 18 zu Verkehrszeichen 239 ausdrücklich "auf Fußgänger Rücksicht nehmen und die Geschwindigkeit an den Fußgängerverkehr anpassen". Angepasste Geschwindigkeit kann ggf. sogar ein Anhalten bedeuten. Wenn keine Fußgänger da sind, ist eine höhere Geschwindigkeit andererseits nicht unangepasst. Eine generelle Pflicht zur Schrittgeschwindigkeit gibt es meines Wissens nach nur in Spielstraßen.


Je nach Quelle findet man genaueres. Beim Bundesministerium der Justiz steht zu Zeichen 239:
"_Ge- oder Verbot
1.
Anderer als Fußgängerverkehr darf den Gehweg nicht nutzen.
2.
Ist durch Zusatzzeichen die Benutzung eines Gehwegs für eine andere Verkehrsart erlaubt, muss diese auf den Fußgängerverkehr Rücksicht nehmen. Der Fußgängerverkehr darf weder gefährdet noch behindert werden. Wenn nötig, muss der Fahrverkehr warten; er darf nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren._"

Da ein Semikolon stärker trennt als ein Komma, gilt das Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren uneingeschränkt, und wenn dann noch nötig, muss gehalten werden... Ist auch gängige Rechtsprechung.

Aber nützt einem letztendlich ja nur, wenn man nicht umgefahren wird. Das mit der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme haben einige wenige nun mal nicht so gut drauf. Da entwickeln viele ihre eigenen Überlebensstrategien ggf. unter teilweiser Umgehung von Regeln ...


----------



## PiratPilot (24. August 2018)

Vor unserem Haus ist Tempo 30 und neulich war Schienenersatzverkehr mit Bussen. Während ich mit Rad und Kinderanhänger dort entlang fahre, hupt mich der BVG-Bus mit > 40 km/h von hinten schon aus 50 m Entfernung an, damit ich gefälligst Platz mache, damit er ungestört vorbei rauschen kann...was denken manche Menschen?

Sprotte, dein "devotes" Verhalten, in vorauseilendem Gehorsam die Straße zu meiden, macht im Endeffekt den Verkehr für ALLE Radfahrer (und im Zweifel auch die Fußgänger) gefährlicher. Natürlich muss der LKW hinter Dir bremsen. Wenn ein Traktor vor ihm fährt, wartet er auch. Und wenn Du mit dem Auto im Stau stehst, hast Du doch auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, weil die Leute hinter Dir nicht vorbei können?!

Es ist traurig, wie selbstverständlich der Autowahnsinn im ganzen Land hingenommen wird. Wieviel wertvoller Raum wird für Blechkisten verschwendet, die zu 95% der Zeit rumstehen. Was kostet ein qm in Berliner Innenstadtlage? In der Schweiz wird überlegt, die Straßen für den zunehmenden SUV-Verkehr zu verbreitern...
Meine Utopie ist eine autofreie Innenstadt. Saubere Luft, breite Gehwege, kein Lärm, Kinder können vor dem Haus spielen...
Aber die Arbeitsplätze....


----------



## mete (24. August 2018)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> und ggf. die Kfz Fahrer zu erziehen.



Und bekanntermaßen stehen die da ja total darauf, von anderen erzogen zu werden. Meistens werden die dann erst recht aggressiv...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (24. August 2018)

mete schrieb:


> Und bekanntermaßen stehen die da ja total darauf, von anderen erzogen zu werden. Meistens werden die dann erst recht aggressiv...



70% Ok / 30% Agro würde ich sagen... Einfach nett und sachlich bleiben egal wie der Kfz Fahrer reagiert, man erlebt auch Überraschungen... nicht alle menschen sind vom Grund aus aggressiv... Die meisten kennen die Fahrradfahrer rechte eh nicht...

Ich bin vor 6 Monate mit -10cm Abstand überholt worden Spiegel und Kotflügel haben mich "rausgehebelt" und ich bin gestürzt... Zum glück nun Schürfwunden und Prellungen... aber der Kfz Fahrer muss jetzt richtig blechen (Schadenersatz, Anzeige usw.. und er wird natürlich auch bei seiner Versicherung hochgestuft) ... im nachhinein ist man schlauer... Man bringt die Anderen in Gefahr und man riskiert viel... wofür? 10 sec? Wenn die Kfz Fahrer das vor den Augen haben werden sie auch netter...


----------



## Altglienicker (7. September 2018)

*Vier schwere Fahrradunfälle an einem Tag in Berlin*


> Insgesamt vier Radfahrer im Alter von sieben bis 92 Jahren sind am Montag in Berlin durch unachtsame Auto- und Lasterfahrer zum Teil schwer verletzt worden.
> 
> *Zahl der schweren Unfälle häuft sich*
> In den vergangenen Wochen hatte es bereits andere schwere Unfälle in Berlin gegeben, in die Radfahrer und Lkw- oder Autofahrer verwickelt waren. Ebenfalls im Stadtteil Friedrichshain, auf der Warschauer Straße, war vor zwei Wochen eine Radfahrerin von einem Lkw erfasst und schwer verletzt worden. Vor einem Monat war im Stadtteil Grunewald ein Radfahrer tödlich verunglückt, als er von einem abbiegenden Lkw erfasst wurde.



In dem Zusammenhang ist der Zynismus mancher Berufs(!)kraftfahrer nur schwer zu ertragen (Foto von heute; Hat man mir gesendet):











Das ist ein Zitat eines Serienkillers aus einem Horrorfilm. Ich hoffe, dass sich solch ein Spruch strafverschärfend auswirkt, sollte der LKW-Fahrer mal jemanden totfahren. Der gehört zur MPU geschickt!


----------



## axl65 (8. September 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> *Vier schwere Fahrradunfälle an einem Tag in Berlin*
> 
> 
> In dem Zusammenhang ist der Zynismus mancher Berufs(!)kraftfahrer nur schwer zu ertragen (Foto von heute; Hat man mir gesendet):
> ...






Auf den Fotos ist ein Abroll Container zu sehen...der steht auf zig Baustellen und wird von zig Kraftfahrern transportiert...zig Menschen haben die Möglichkeit...den Aufkleber oder das Graffiti dort aufzubringen...!!!

Warum sollte sich das gezeigte Graffiti/Bild nun gerade gegen Radfahrer wenden...???
In den SAW Filmen selbst ging es nie um Radfahrer...!!!

*Jeder Unfall Radfahrer/LKW - PKW ist einer zuviel...!!!*


Ach ja...das zeigen des Kennzeichens ist sicherlich auch eher nicht erlaubt...und sollte es ein Handy Foto sein...hoffe ich...dass der Motor beim knipsen aus war...die Handynutzung wäre sonst lt.StVO verboten...!!!


axl


----------



## Altglienicker (8. September 2018)

Du hättest also kein Problem damit, mit solch einem Aufkleber (mit für mich eindeutiger Aussage) durch den Stadtverkehr zu fahren?

Ach ja...lass doch bitte das Relativieren und das Klugscheißen! Das Foto wurde im Stau aus einem Fahrzeug mit Start-Stopp-Automatik aufgenommen. Der Motor war sicherlich aus. Merkwürdig, dass das für Deine Meinung zu dem Sachverhalt wichtig ist.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. September 2018)

axl65 schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich das gezeigte Graffiti/Bild nun gerade gegen Radfahrer wenden...???
> In den SAW Filmen selbst ging es nie um Radfahrer...!!!


naja...eher fuhr er ein dreirad aber das Bild + Text ist dermassen aus dem Kontext gerissen, dass es schwer fällt, etwas anderes hinein zu interpretieren. Die Aussage von @Altglienicker bezüglich deines Klugscheissens unterschreib ich voll und ganz, zumal der diskriminierende Aufkleber nicht so ausschaut, als wenn er mal eben seit gestern dort klebt.


----------



## axl65 (8. September 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Du hättest also kein Problem damit, mit solch einem Aufkleber (mit für mich eindeutiger Aussage) durch den Stadtverkehr zu fahren?
> 
> Ach ja...lass doch bitte das Relativieren und das Klugscheißen! Das Foto wurde im Stau aus einem Fahrzeug mit Start-Stopp-Automatik aufgenommen. Der Motor war sicherlich aus. Merkwürdig, dass das für Deine Meinung zu dem Sachverhalt wichtig ist.



Ich habe keine Aufkleber am Auto...würde mir auch keinen ran machen...egal welcher Art er wäre...!!!


Du unterstellst dem Kraftfahrer zynisch zu sein und eine eindeutige Aussage mit diesem Aufkleber
gemacht zu haben...ohne irgendwelche Fakten zu kennen...und Du möchtest ihn auch noch zur MPU schicken...!!!


Ebenso kann der Kraftfahrer Peter heißen...57 Jahre alt sein...3 Söhne haben...alle 4 sind Mitglied im ADFC...Peter
ist schon 2x für vorbildliches führen von LKW ausgezeichnet worden...er kennt die SAW Filme gar nicht...hat lediglich von
seinem Chef den Auftrag bekommen...Container X von A nach B zu transportieren...!!!

Damit relativiere ich nichts...stelle hier nur Behauptung gegen Behauptung...!!!

Das fotografieren anderer und ihrer vermeintlichen Fehlverhalten...finde ich extrem uncool...weil
sich der " Fotograf " damit genau so ins Unrecht setzt...!!!
Du...als Hobbyfotograf...solltest doch auch die Gesetzeslage kennen...welche regelt...was man fotgrafieren
darf und was nicht...!!!
Hier ein Bild rein zu setzen...mit erkennbarem Kennzeichen...ist einfach nicht gestattet...und somit ist man
dann nicht besser als der  Delinquent und sein vermeintliches Fehlverhalten welches man hier dokumentieren möchte...!!!


axl


----------



## Altglienicker (8. September 2018)

axl65 schrieb:


> Das fotografieren anderer und ihrer vermeintlichen Fehlverhalten...finde ich extrem uncool...weil
> sich der " Fotograf " damit genau so ins Unrecht setzt...!!!
> Du...als Hobbyfotograf...solltest doch auch die Gesetzeslage kennen...welche regelt...was man fotgrafieren
> darf und was nicht...!!!
> ...



Du bewegst Dich (wieder mal) auf sehr dünnem Eis. Die Gesetzeslage sollte vor allem derjenige kennen, der hier in Klugscheißermanier andere Forumsteilnehmer belehrt und Unsinn in die Welt setzt.

Das Ergebnis von 2 Minuten Recherche:



> Privatpersonen können anhand eines Kennzeichens nicht automatisch den Fahrzeughalter ermitteln, weshalb eine Verletzung des Persönlichkeitsrechtes nur dann vorliegt, wenn die entsprechende Person mit auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Des weiteren müssen noch mehrere Umstände vorliegen, damit eine Persönlichkeitsverletzung begründet werden kann.
> https://www.gutschild.de/blog/kfz-kennzeichen-fotografieren-und-veroeffentlichen-was-ist-erlaubt/





> 1. Die Veröffentlichung eines KfZ-Kennzeichens auf einer Webseite verletzt den betreffenden Fahrzeuginhaber nicht in seinem Allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrecht. Dies wäre nur bei Vorliegen weiterer Umstände der Fall , z.B. wenn die Informationen mit einem Aufruf veröffentlicht würden, den PKW zu beschädigen.
> 
> 2. Es liegt auch keine Datenschutzverletzung vor, da keine automatisierte Verarbeitung iSd. § 1. Abs.2 Nr.3 BDSG gegeben ist.
> https://www.datenschutz.eu/urteile/Landgericht-Kassel-20070510/





> Der Einzelne hat nämlich keine uneigeschränkte Herrschaft über “seine” Daten (so der BGH, vgl. BGH NJW 1991, 1532; NJW 2004 762). Es geht daher um die Frage, ob durch die Veröffentlichung des Kennzeichens das Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung des Fahrzeughalters rechtswidrig verletzt wird.
> https://www.rechtambild.de/2014/09/...ntlichen-von-autokennzeichen-was-ist-erlaubt/


----------



## Altglienicker (8. September 2018)

axl65 schrieb:


> Damit relativiere ich nichts...





axl65 schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild rein zu setzen...mit erkennbarem Kennzeichen...ist einfach nicht gestattet...und somit ist man
> dann* nicht besser *als der Delinquent und sein vermeintliches Fehlverhalten welches man hier dokumentieren möchte...!!!



Merkst Du was? Du setzt das eine vermeintliche Fehlverhalten ins Verhältnis zu einem anderen vermeintlichen Fehlverhalten. Das nennt man Relativieren.



> die Bedeutung von etwas abschwächen, indem man es zu einer anderen Sache in Beziehung setzt
> https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/relativieren



Nachtrag: @axl65, habe Dich hier eigentlich als duften Typen kennengelernt. Warum verteidigst Du (für mich offensichtliche/für Dich vermeintliche/wie-auch-immer) LKW-fahrende Fahrradhasser?


----------



## honkori (8. September 2018)

...hat er deutlich geschrieben, weil niemand wissen kann -> ob der Fahrer auch der "Bekleber" ist. 
Deiner Auffassung nach müste man nur einen Stack Aufkleber drucken lassen und könnte damit aus jedem "unbescholtenem Karosseriebesitzer" einen Radlerhasser machen. 

ciiaooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. September 2018)

aha...witzig...mal genau hinschaun! Der Aufkleber sieht doch nicht aus, wie gerade aufgeklebt. Der Fahrer ist zudem mehrfach täglich an der Klappe hinten und wenn er Moral hätte, hätte er den sticker abgerissen..hat er aber nicht..ergo keine Moral und sicherlich kein Gutmensch.


----------



## Altglienicker (8. September 2018)

honkori schrieb:


> weil niemand wissen kann -> ob der Fahrer auch der "Bekleber" ist.


@Mittelspurschleicher, was spielt das für eine Rolle? *Der Fahrzeugführer ist für sein Fahrzeug verantwortlich!*
Mir ist der LKW (was für ein Zufall!) heute, gegen 11.30 Uhr, an der Kreuzung Adlergestell/Glienicker Weg, (vor dem OBI), begegnet. (Genau an der Stelle, an der mich "Winterpokal-Kollege" mete vor Jahren mal erfolgreich ignoriert hatte ). Ich dachte noch, warum kommt der so weit rüber zu mir auf den Radfahrstreifen, sah dann das Heck des Fahrzeugs und erkannte den LKW aus den Fotos, die mir übermittelt wurden. 
Ich merkte mir das Kennzeichen und es passte zum Abrollcontainer mit dem Aufkleber. Sieht also eher danach aus, dass Fahrzeug, Container und Fahrer zusammen gehören. Also nix mit "Ich fahre zufällig einen Fahrrad-Hasser-Abrollcontainer meines Kollegen".


----------



## honkori (8. September 2018)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> *@Mittelspurschleicher*, was spielt das für eine Rolle? *Der Fahrzeugführer ist für sein Fahrzeug verantwortlich!*
> Mir ist der LKW (was für ein Zufall!) heute, gegen 11.30 Uhr, an der Kreuzung Adlergestell/Glienicker Weg, (vor dem OBI), begegnet. (Genau an der Stelle, an der mich "Winterpokal-Kollege" mete vor Jahren mal erfolgreich ignoriert hatte ). Ich dachte noch, warum kommt der so weit rüber zu mir auf den Radfahrstreifen, sah dann das Heck des Fahrzeugs und erkannte den LKW aus den Fotos, die mir übermittelt wurden.
> Ich merkte mir das Kennzeichen und es passte zum Abrollcontainer mit dem Aufkleber. Sieht also eher danach aus, dass Fahrzeug, Container und Fahrer zusammen gehören. Also nix mit "Ich fahre zufällig einen Fahrrad-Hasser-Abrollcontainer meines Kollegen".



Ich staune immer wieder das die Jungs hier mit dir auf dem Rad unterwegs waren, ehrlich.
Ob du dir den Weg so zurechtgebogen hast wie die Post der anderen User ?



honkori schrieb:


> Hehe...ich stand Anfang der Woche auch an einem Eingang zum Tempelhofer Feld -> und auch mit 'nem Polizeiauto.
> 
> Angehalten wegen -> "Mißachtung des Rechtsfahrgebotes" auf der Stadtautobahn.
> Mir wurden doch tatsächlich 80 € + 1 Punkt als Strafe angedroht...wegen ca. 500 Meter fahrens auf der Mittelspur nach dem Tunnel Britz (mit 80 km/h). War lustig und dauerte 'ne Stunde, aber da mir die "Strafe" egal war und ich "beratungsresident" war (500m und 80 km/h, wie sollte ich jemanden behindern, wenn mich eh doch niemand hätte "überholen" können  )...haben sie, nach der Frage ob ich mal Drogen genommen hätte, -> mich weiterfahren lassen, mit dem Hinweis es bei dieser "Belehrung" zu belassen.
> ...



Man darf also in der Mittelspur schneller als 80 fahren ?
Wahrscheinlich nur mit einer sehr eingeschränkten Sicht der Dinge wie du sie an den Tag legst.

ciiaooo

ps.dem rest ein sorry, dass ich solange versucht habe den ignore button zu vermeiden


----------



## Altglienicker (8. September 2018)




----------



## PiratPilot (9. September 2018)

Die 3-Rad-Puppe aus Saw haben wir gestern erst in Potsdam getroffen - und überlebt!!!


----------



## tombrider (9. September 2018)

Was für eine Unsinnig Diskussion. Welcher LKW-Fahrer sitzt heute noch in seinem eigenen LKW? Welcher Fahrer in einer Firma sitzt immer auf demselben LKW? Wem gehört der LKW, wem der Rollcontainer? Dem Fahrer doch wohl nur in den seltensten Fällen. Natürlich gibt es rücksichts-lose Fahrer, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Bei PKW und LKW. Wobei die Folgen beim LKW erheblich schlimmer sind. Warum kontrolliert und ahndet die Polizei NIE solche Vorfahrtsverstöße? Jeder Radfahrer kann entsprechende Kreuzungen benennen, wo einem ständig die Vorfahrt genommen wird. Warum bauen die Verwaltungen keine Spiegel an die Ampelmasten auf der Mittelinsel? Jede winzige Ausfahrt kann einen bekommen, aber unfallträchtige Kreuzungen nicht. Warum werden Abstandsverstöße nie kontrolliert und geahndet? Die technischen Möglichkeiten sind da. Aber es sind halt keine Terrortoten, sondern nur Radfahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (9. September 2018)

tombrider schrieb:


> Was für eine Unsinnig Diskussion.



Trotzdem schön, dass Du Dich daran beteiligst! 

Einige Fragen versuche ich zu beantworten:


tombrider schrieb:


> Welcher LKW-Fahrer sitzt heute noch in seinem eigenen LKW?


Vermutlich die wenigsten. Ich frage mich auch manchmal: Welcher Pilot fliegt heute noch sein eigenes Flugzeug? Trotzdem erwarte ich keine Sprüche an der Rückenlehne vor mir, wonach ich mich zwischen LEBEN oder STERBEN zu entscheiden habe. 


tombrider schrieb:


> Welcher Fahrer in einer Firma sitzt immer auf demselben LKW?


Der LKW-Fahrer unserer Firma sitzt immer auf demselben LKW.


tombrider schrieb:


> Wem gehört der LKW, wem der Rollcontainer?


Das führt uns wieder zu Deiner ersten Feststellung:


tombrider schrieb:


> Was für eine Unsinnig Diskussion


----------



## Kharma (9. September 2018)

Ach... viel Schlimmer finde ich ja die Aufkleber:
"Achtung Mädels, meiner ist 18 m lang".
Das ist gelebter Sexismus und diskriminierend für mich bekennden Kurz-Penis-Träger...
DAGEGEN sollte die Polizei mal was tun!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. September 2018)

axl65 schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos ist ein Abroll Container zu sehen...der steht auf zig Baustellen und wird von zig Kraftfahrern transportiert...zig Menschen haben die Möglichkeit...den Aufkleber oder das Graffiti dort aufzubringen...!!!
> 
> Warum sollte sich das gezeigte Graffiti/Bild nun gerade gegen Radfahrer wenden...???
> In den SAW Filmen selbst ging es nie um Radfahrer...!!!
> ...






Typisch deutsche Konversation,Regeln müssen erstgenannt werden und sind daher wichtiger als Menschenleben...
Berufskraftfahrer sind halt potentielle Mörder,egal wer wie was wo Aufkleber irgendwo raufgebappt hat,Punkt!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. September 2018)

Sorry @sprotte, hab' dich vorhin zu spät erkannt


----------



## sprotte (30. September 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sorry @sprotte, hab' dich vorhin zu spät erkannt



... kein Problem, alles schick, hatte ja bemerkt dass du es eilig hast. 

Einen schönen Wochenstart und liebe Grüße, sprotte.


----------



## mast99 (12. Oktober 2018)

Gestern, zur schönsten Sonnenuntergangszeit, hatte ich (m)eine Runde durch Wannsee und Grunewald gedreht, Schäferberg, Havel, Teufelsberg, die bekannten Wege halt und ich war erstaunt wie vielen MTBlern ich so unterwegs begegnet bin.
Kleinere und größere Gruppen, und immer wieder einzelne Fahrerinnen und Fahrer die ganze Zeit.
Genau genommen hat mich diese "Masse" an Fahrern nicht so überrascht, aber übersetzt auf die geringe Beteiligung hier im Forum denke ich mir halt das es offensichtlich viele kleine "Communityblasen" gibt die aber immer nur einen kleinen Teil an Interessierten erreicht.
Finde ich irgendwie schade...


----------



## siebenacht (12. Oktober 2018)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen.
An Forumstouren besteht hier kaum noch ein Interesse.

Ick konnte vorgestern ausnahmsweise mal früher von Arbeit weg und war in ähnlicher Gegend unterwegs.
Grunewald, Wannsee, Griebnitzsee, Park Babelsberg, Hirschberg, Teltowkanal, Querbeet Richtung Autobahn, über Autobahnbrücke, alte Potsdamer Landstraße vorbei am Friedhof Stahnsdorf, über die sinnloseste Autobahnbrücke, Teltowkanal bis zur Schleuse Kleinmachnow und andere Seite Teltowkanal zurück, an der ehemaligen Friedhofsbahn zurück nach Wannsee und durch den Grundwald zurück zum Start.
MTBer habe ich kaum gesehen.
Eigentlich eine geile Runde, würde ich gerne auch mal als Forumstour fahren, aber kommt ja eh keiner mit.

Gruß 78


----------



## grege (12. Oktober 2018)

Die Route klingt toll und liegt günstig für mich. Da würde ich glatt mitkommen wenn das Zeitbudget es zulässt.


----------



## Kharma (12. Oktober 2018)

Hin und wieder, wenn ich nicht krank bin, muss ich auch arbeiten... 
und so geht es sicherlich auch vielen anderen. Darum würde ich nicht pauschel sagen, dass kein Interesse besteht.
Der Zeitgeist hat sich halt geändert und wir paar Hansels hier sind vielleicht die "Verlierer".
Musst du halt auch außerhalb des Forums aufrufen, dann kommen da auch mehr. Ich glaube, die Hälfte, wenn nicht sogar 2/3 der Leute, die zum Kill the Hill erscheinen habe ich @WhisKey_Seb und seiner Vernetzung in die (a)sozialen Medien zu verdanken.


----------



## Dynamo72 (12. Oktober 2018)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine geile Runde, würde ich gerne auch mal als Forumstour fahren, aber kommt ja eh keiner mit.
> 
> Gruß 78


 Tja, Master uff Disaster, selber Schuld. Eigentlich wollteste dich ja melden. Ick bin Mittwoch 13:30 Uhr nach Hause gegangen und dann mangels Alternativen mit dem Gebückten-Rad ne Runde geballert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (12. Oktober 2018)

@Dynamo72 
Nee, so war dit nich gemeint, 13:30 Uhr war ich am Mittwoch schon im Grunewald unterwegs. Ausnahmsweise mal um 13:00 Uhr dit Büro verlassen, Bike hatte ich im Kofferraum und dann rüber zum Schmetterlingsplatz. Ich musste mir die Tour erst wieder erarbeiten, mit einigen Verfahrern usw. Bin die Runde vor über 10 Jahre das erste Mal gefahren und hatte damals die Strecke eher so durch Zufall gefunden, dann später verfeinert und dann einen Teil damals 2009 bei einem N8ride gefahren, als noch N8rides IN waren. War bestimmt vor ca. 5 Jahren zum letzten Mal in der Ecke unterwegs und hatte keinen kompletten Track von der ganzen Runde (rund 65 km), nur von dem N8ride (rund 35 km).
Nun habe ich einen kompletten Track und wieder die Wege halbwegs im Kopf, könnte also die Runde nun auch mal mit einer Gruppe fahren.
Aber schon seit Dienstag kämpft mein Körper irgendwie gegen eine nicht so richtig ausbrechende Erkältung, deshalb hatte ich am Donnerstag auch nicht zur üblichen Feierabendrunde aufgerufen.
Gruß 78


----------



## sprotte (12. Oktober 2018)

Gute Besserung und schone dich! 

LG, sprotte.


----------



## Dynamo72 (12. Oktober 2018)

Ach so, war ja auch nicht schlimm. Gute Besserung.


----------



## titzy (13. Oktober 2018)

@siebenacht da ich jetzt wieder gescheites Licht am Radl hab, kann es gerne wieder ein paar N8Ride Touren geben, sobald die Regierung keine Einwände hat ...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. Oktober 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Hin und wieder, wenn ich nicht krank bin, muss ich auch arbeiten...
> und so geht es sicherlich auch vielen anderen. Darum würde ich nicht pauschel sagen, dass kein Interesse besteht.
> Der Zeitgeist hat sich halt geändert und wir paar Hansels hier sind vielleicht die "Verlierer".
> Musst du halt auch außerhalb des Forums aufrufen, dann kommen da auch mehr. Ich glaube, die Hälfte, wenn nicht sogar 2/3 der Leute, die zum Kill the Hill erscheinen habe ich @WhisKey_Seb und seiner Vernetzung in die (a)sozialen Medien zu verdanken.



Kann mich dem nur anschließen ....kann das aber nur aus Zweiradmechanikersicht beurteilen,deren Saison einfach nicht aufhören will,aber zumindest ein wenig abebbt gerade und die schmalen Zeitfenster die dadurch entstehen einfach leider viel zu kurz sind um zu einer Tour aufzurufen bzw.an einer teilzunehmen,sofern denn überhaupt grad was passendes läuft.Obendrein haben viele ja auch noch Familie,mit den entsprechenden "Verpflichtungen"...und ich organisier das schon sehr straight um überhaupt auf dem Rad zu sein,geschweige denn wenigstens 1x die Woche im Gelände.Bestimmt mehr als so manch einer hier.Aber vermissen tue ich die Gruppen bzw.Zweisamkeit definitiv und wäre nach Möglichkeit ebenfalls sehr gerne dabei....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (10. November 2018)

Äh, ist das in Rüdersdorf aufgenommen?:




Ja, oder?! 
Tziss, die dürfen aufs Gelände... und unsereins....


----------



## Eispickel (11. November 2018)

Für mich sieht es aus der Ferne so aus als kann man sich da gegen kleines Geld herumführen lassen bzw. auch filmen wenn man mit den Eigentümern einen Deal macht. 
https://www.ruedersdorf-kultur.de/erlebnisse-1


----------



## pefT3 (11. November 2018)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Tziss, die dürfen aufs Gelände... und unsereins....


und unser eins muß heimlich rein (psst, am besten an der NordWest Ecke)


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (11. November 2018)

Psst, danke!
Fast wie früher! ^^ *und darum ging's mir*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (11. November 2018)

Ja, ja, früher, das waren noch Zeiten, mit Axl und so, 2007, wo wir noch touren gefahren sind.  





LG, sprotte.


----------



## souldriver (12. November 2018)

Na sowas. Da bin ja drauf auf auf dem Bild und kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern 
Werde ich jetzt schon senil?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (12. November 2018)

*g* Mach Dir keine Sorgen, souldriver! Mir gehts genauso! 
(Oder wir beide sollten uns Sorgen machen.....)


----------



## JayPKay (24. Dezember 2018)

Liebe Weihnachtsgrüße an alle die sich hier noch rumtreiben!

...Weihnachtstonne damals, fast 10 Jahre her. Ich glaub ich werd auch alt.
#schwelg#


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (25. Dezember 2018)

Huch, der JayPKay, was machst Du denn hier? ^^

Passenderweise hab ich vorgestern erst an die Weihnachtstonne gedacht! 

Hat eigentlich jemand noch das Spiel gemacht und getestet, ob er (noch) alle Namen von den geknipsten Personen kennt?


----------



## JayPKay (26. Dezember 2018)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Huch, der JayPKay, was machst Du denn hier? ^^
> 
> Passenderweise hab ich vorgestern erst an die Weihnachtstonne gedacht!
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand noch das Spiel gemacht und getestet, ob er (noch) alle Namen von den geknipsten Personen kennt?



Ja klar.

Na mangels Zugang zum Paralleluniversum bin ich ab und zu hier am lesen. Nur selber radeln mit Dreck unter den Stollen passiert grad nicht so oft. Aber kommt vielleicht auch mal wieder vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (2. Januar 2019)

Haaaallloooooo?
Ist hier noch jemand?






*FROHES UND GESUNDES (BIKE-)JAHR WÜNSCHE ICH ALLEN 7 1/2 PERSONEN, DIE HIER NOCH MITLESEN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eispickel (2. Januar 2019)

Danke, das wünsche ich dir auch (2)


----------



## Kharma (2. Januar 2019)

: *


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Januar 2019)

3 1/2 fehlen noch zu Kharmas Prognose. Dit schaffen wa!!!

Froß Neuß an die komplette Bande.


----------



## axl65 (2. Januar 2019)

Euch Allen...allet allet Jute für 2019...!!!

axl


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (2. Januar 2019)

Gesundes und kurbeliges Neues auch von mir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (4 oder 5, bin mir grad nich so sicher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anto (2. Januar 2019)




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Januar 2019)




----------



## Kharma (2. Januar 2019)




----------



## Rene76 (2. Januar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (3. Januar 2019)

...auch von mir ein gesundes neues Jahr. 

ciiaooo


----------



## grege (3. Januar 2019)

Schätzchen, auch wenn Kharmas 7,5 schon überschritten sind (wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, Zahlen sind nicht so meins...), wünsche ich Dir auch ein frohes und unfallfreies Neus Jahr!


----------



## Kharma (3. Januar 2019)

Ihr wärmt mir alle das Herz!!!!


----------



## siebenacht (3. Januar 2019)

Gesundes, erfolgreiches, bikeinteressantes neues Jahr.
Ich freue mich auf gemeinsame Touren im Jahr 2019. 


Gruß 78


----------



## vase2k (3. Januar 2019)

Gesundes neues Jahr auch von mir


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. Januar 2019)

MoinMoin

Mit etwas Verspätung(Zeit ist nicht so meins )...auch von mir als wohl die halbe mitlesende Person,größtenteils allen(noch)unbekannterweise alles gesunde,glückliche und unfallfreie sowie immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Stollen in 2019.

Mein Wunsch dieses Jahr ist,meine Startschwierigkeiten in Berlin endlich mal abzulegen und den ein oder anderen von euch persönlich kennenzulernen auf der Piste.

Bis hoffentlich bald

Nils


----------



## honkori (4. Januar 2019)

Na ja, mein Bike wird zur Zeit verdammt gut bewacht...







...und wie lange die Reifen den Milchzähnen standhalten, steht in den Sternen. 

ciiaooo

ps.ja, es ist ein "neues Häschen"...
pps.über das wieso reden wir lieber nicht


----------



## Dynamo72 (4. Januar 2019)

Och von mir allen n gesundes Neues Jahr.  Nach erschreckend vielen Rennrad-km im Vorjahr  sollen der Fokus dieses Jahr wieder auf dem MTB liegen (so der Plan).


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (28. Januar 2019)

Huch! Hallo S-Punkt! 
(Aus der aktuellen TOUR.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (29. Januar 2019)

Uuuuuuuuhhhh ich kenne eine Berühmtheit


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. Januar 2019)

Wer ist"S-Punkt"?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2019)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Wer ist"S-Punkt"?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Nils


@S-Punkt ist auf dem Bild zu sehen (such das MTB ).


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. Januar 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> @S-Punkt ist auf dem Bild zu sehen (such das MTB ).



Danke
Logisch,hätte ich mir auch denken können,meine Synapsen haben wohl schon Feierabend.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (20. Februar 2019)

Na Schätzchen? Nightride?? Wie wärs?? JETZT?..... Innnn KÖPENICK! 

(in drei Wochen wird keiner mehr wissen, wo sich der Witz in diesem Vorschlag versteckt hat.......)


----------



## Kharma (20. Februar 2019)

Böse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. Februar 2019)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Na Schätzchen? Nightride?? Wie wärs?? JETZT?..... Innnn KÖPENICK!
> 
> (in drei Wochen wird keiner mehr wissen, wo sich der Witz in diesem Vorschlag versteckt hat.......)




Wer stand denn da so lang auffer Leitung....?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## cubation (21. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte auch diese Gedanken. Aber leider saß ich beide Abende bis 22:00 Uhr in der Firma fest. :-/ 

Sonst hätte ich mir die Geisterstadt Köpenick mal angeschaut. 


Thomas


----------



## Altglienicker (22. Februar 2019)

Das ist dann wohl Dark tourism im wahrsten Wortsinne.


----------



## karsten reincke (26. Februar 2019)

war etwas seltsam, die Fahrerei durch Köpenick. Abends zum Nachtdienst, morgens zurück, alles sehr dunkel, nur die Autolichter. Es war sehr gut, wenn man ordentliche Radlichter hat. Zum Glück ist es glimpflich ausgegangen, auch die Dunkelfahrerei. Im Wald Richtung Müggelheim war es dann wie immer.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (27. Februar 2019)

Lass uns mal in ein paar Monaten nochmal darüber sprechen. -- "Alexa, stell einen Timer auf neun Monate."


----------



## Altglienicker (24. März 2019)

Heute um 11 Uhr, falls es jemanden interessiert:
https://adfc-berlin.de/images/STG_Treptow-Koepenick/Flugblatt_Adlershof.pdf


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (26. März 2019)

Hallo Schätzchen, kennst Du Dich vielleicht mit *Datenrettung *aus oder kannst mir da jemanden empfehlen? Danke.


----------



## siebenacht (28. März 2019)

Frag doch einfach mal Alexa, Google, Fratzebuch, Apple oder gleich die N.. , die haben Deine Daten bestimmt noch gespeichert.
Ne im Ernst, wenn Du Daten auf einem Datenträger wieder sichtbar machen möchtest (wirklich gelöscht sind sie ja nur, wenn überschrieben) gibt es einige Programme, einfach mal googeln. 
Gruß 78


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (28. März 2019)

Ich möcht hier nicht weiter auf das Problem eingehen, aber ich brauch wegen eines Crashs ne "richtige" *Datenrettungs-Firma*, die dann ganz/relativ viel Geld von mir bekommt.............


----------



## Marcin_ (29. März 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalino (29. März 2019)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ich möcht hier nicht weiter auf das Problem eingehen, aber ich brauch wegen eines Crashs ne "richtige" *Datenrettungs-Firma*, die dann ganz/relativ viel Geld von mir bekommt.............



https://www.datenrettung-germany.de/  Hat bei uns gut funktioniert, war aber wirklich nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (29. März 2019)

pedalino schrieb:


> https://www.datenrettung-germany.de/ Hat bei uns gut funktioniert, war aber wirklich nicht ganz billig.


Dank auch Dir!
Und an dieser Stelle auch jenen, die sich hier oder anderswo bei mir gemeldet haben, "einfach" ein *Dankeschön*, dass sie meine Frage ernst genommen haben und versucht haben oder versuchen, mir zu helfen. Das ist einfach... wie soll ich sagen... das ist eben einfach schön. 
Und ich werde den Spuren/Hinweisen nachgehen.


----------



## Anto (18. Mai 2019)

*Mann auf Liegerad eingeschlafen und erst in Bulgarien wieder aufgewacht*


Altenburg, Plowdiw (Archiv) - Ein jähes Erwachen hatte heute Morgen ein Radfahrer aus dem thüringischen Altenburg. Der 43-jährige Mann war am Freitagabend während einer Fahrt mit seinem Liegefahrrad eingeschlafen und wachte erst am nächsten Tag in Bulgarien wieder auf.

Inzwischen kann Rainer Thiesen über seine Odyssee lachen, während er am Flughafen von Plowdiw auf seinen Flug nach Hause wartet. "Aber als ich plötzlich auf dem Balkan aufgewacht bin, war ich erstmal völlig perplex", berichtet er. "Meine letzte Erinnerung war, dass ich zwischen Frohnsdorf und Jückelberg unterwegs war und die Abendsonne genossen habe. Danach muss ich wohl eingeschlafen sein. Wieso muss dieses verdammte Rad auch so bequem sein!" 
Im Schlaf fuhr der dreifache Familienvater anschließend rund 1500 Kilometer über Tschechien, die Slowakei, Ungarn und Serbien bis nach Bulgarien, wo er auf dem Ruski Boulevard in Plowdiw mitten im morgendlichen Berufsverkehr wieder zu sich kam. 
"Ich fuhr erstmal rechts ran, rieb mir den Schlaf aus den Augen und fragte dann einen Passanten, wo zum Teufel ich hier bin", erzählt Thiesen. "Ich war ganz baff, als der antwortete: 'Глупав въпрос! Вие сте в Пловдив.'"

Nachdem er den ersten Schrecken verdaut hatte, verständigte Thiesen seine Angehörigen, die sich bereits Sorgen machten, frühstückte ausgiebig, sah sich einige Sehenswürdigkeiten an und begab sich anschließend zum Flughafen, um den Weg nach Hause zu planen.
Die nächtliche Reise hat bei dem Hobbyradler erstaunlich wenige Spuren hinterlassen. "Ich hab zwar ordentlich Muskelkater in den Waden, aber sonst fühle ich mich gut ausgeruht. Naja, kein Wunder, ich hab ja mindestens neun Stunden am Stück geschlafen. Ach, und ein Vogel hat mir auf den Bauch gekackt."

Dass er es bis nach Bulgarien geschafft hat, überrascht Thiesen nicht: "Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich den höchsten Gang drin hatte, bevor ich eingeschlafen bin." Ebenfalls geklärt werden konnte inzwischen, warum der 43-Jährige bei keiner seiner Grenzüberquerungen aufgehalten wurde. Ein serbischer Grenzbeamter erinnert sich: "Ich hörte ein langsam lauter werdendes Schnarchgeräusch, aber bis ich kapiert habe, was das war, ist der Typ schon unterm Schlagbaum durchgefahren und war über alle Berge."

Sportwissenschaftler Markus Zell wundert die "kleine Spritztour" von Thiesen wenig: "So etwas passiert auf einem klassischen Fahrrad normalerweise nicht, weil man dank der aufrechten Position automatisch wach bleibt."
Nutzern von Liegerädern, die auf Nummer sicher gehen wollen, rät er, vor jeder Fahrt viel Kaffee zu trinken, unterwegs laute Musik zu hören, zwischendurch anzuhalten und sich die Beine zu vertreten oder notfalls einen Wecker zu stellen.
Quelle


----------



## Kharma (18. Mai 2019)

*Schmunzel*
@hinze ?


----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2019)

Schätzchen... ich fand die vorletzte Forumsumstellung schon nicht prall, aber DAS hier ist ja wohl der allerletzte Rotz!!!!!
Bilder? Weg!
Videos? Weg!
IGs? Weg!
Trainingsverwaltung? Weg!
Fremde Smileys einsetzen? Anscheinend Weg!
_kotz_


----------



## Altglienicker (20. Juni 2019)

Schade.


----------



## Lennart (20. Juni 2019)

Sieht noch nach Baustelle aus, nicht gleich hysterisch werden.






						Kharma - Benutzeralbum - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

Kharma schrieb:


> Schätzchen... ich fand die vorletzte Forumsumstellung schon nicht prall, aber DAS hier ist ja wohl der allerletzte Rotz!!!!!
> Bilder? Weg!
> Videos? Weg!
> IGs? Weg!
> ...




Es ist überhaupt nichts weg. Wir sind schlicht noch nicht fertig. Bitte hab etwas Geduld.


----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2019)

Oooookayyyyyy... Dann warte ich und entschuldige mich für meine Ungeduld. Naiv wie ich bin, erwarte ich immer ein mehr... mmh... fertiges Projekt, aber ich habe auch keine Ahnung (ach was) vom Programmieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2019)

Lennart schrieb:


> Sieht noch nach Baustelle aus, nicht gleich hysterisch werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Altglienicker (20. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> ... einige Dinge können wir aber leider nicht übernehmen. Dazu gehören die Interessengemeinschaften („Gruppen“, „IGs“). Diese werden nach der Software-Umstellung _nicht mehr verfügbar_ sein.





rik schrieb:


> Es ist überhaupt nichts weg.



Ja, was denn nun? Nicht mehr verfügbar aber dennoch nicht weg?

Meine Tourberichte (IG) aus 11 Jahren:


----------



## xxxT (20. Juni 2019)

ich wär ja beinahe fast gestorben....


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juni 2019)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ja, was denn nun? Nicht mehr verfügbar aber dennoch nicht weg?
> 
> Meine Tourberichte (IG) aus 11 Jahren:


Das kommt aber nicht plötzlich. Die von dir zitierte Ankündigung ist schon 2 Wochen alt.


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Ja, was denn nun? Nicht mehr verfügbar aber dennoch nicht weg?



Dort steht doch, dass wir einzelne IGs auf Wunsch umziehen können. Ein Wort genügt.


----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2019)

Aber warum werden die überhaupt weggenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (20. Juni 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das kommt aber nicht plötzlich. Die von dir zitierte Ankündigung ist schon 2 Wochen alt.


Liest Du Dir täglich sämtliche Beiträge in sämtlichen Forumsbereichen durch? Ich habe das jedenfalls erst jetzt gesehen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juni 2019)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Liest Du Dir täglich sämtliche Beiträge in sämtlichen Forumsbereichen durch? Ich habe das jedenfalls erst jetzt gesehen.


Mache ich nicht. Aber wenn ich auf „Neue Beiträge“ klicke, stolpere ich zwangsweise drüber. Und ja, mir ist klar, dass das sicher nicht jeder so macht.
Wie soll man es (das Ankündigen eines Forumsupdates) sonst machen? Jeden Benutzer auf irgendeine Weise explizit über die neuen Änderungen aufklären? Es wurde in den vergangenen Tagen auf der Startseite ein Banner angezeigt, der auf Wartungsarbeiten hinwies.


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

Kharma schrieb:


> Aber warum werden die überhaupt weggenommen?



Weil wir nicht alle übernehmen möchten. Es ist ein relativ großer manueller Aufwand das zu tun, daher nur auf Anfrage (dann aber sehr gerne).


----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2019)

Mmh... danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Kharma (21. Juni 2019)

@rik 

Die "Boerge-IG" wäre toll, wenn die bleiben würde, da dort Schnecke und ich unserer Berichte vorschreiben...

Und @siebenacht hatte auch erst vor kurzem eine IG eröffnet


----------



## boom (21. Juni 2019)

Was überhaupt ist, oder war, eine IG? Ich kenne nur den IG-Nobelpreis, aber um den wird es wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## Kharma (21. Juni 2019)

So 'ne Art Lesezirkel


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2019)

Kharma schrieb:


> Die "Boerge-IG" wäre toll, wenn die bleiben würde, da dort Schnecke und ich unserer Berichte vorschreiben...



Ist jetzt hier für euch zu finden: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/was-boerge-kann.319/


----------



## Kharma (24. Juni 2019)

Merci


----------



## cubation (27. Juni 2019)

übrigens.... dieses Forum is kostenlos! Kostenlos! Du musst nix dafür tun... keinen Cent umdrehen oder anderes... also ich halt mich bei sowas immer zurück....


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (28. Juni 2019)

cubation schrieb:


> übrigens.... dieses Forum is kostenlos! Kostenlos!



übrigens.... das Girokonto meiner Bank ist auch kostenlos. Und trotzdem schmeißen sie mein 11 Jahre angespartes Geld nicht weg mit der Begründung, das hätten sie ja 2 Wochen vorher irgendwo angekündigt.

übrigens.... dieses Forum ist nicht kostenlos. Man bezahlt damit, dass man Werbung konsumiert.

übrigens.... dieses Forum lebt (und verdient) nur deshalb, weil Mitglieder es nutzen. Zum Beispiel, indem sie zu Touren aufrufen und/oder Tourberichte schreiben.



cubation schrieb:


> also ich halt mich bei sowas immer zurück....



also ich sag bei sowas immer meine Meinung....


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juni 2019)

Übrigens... Man kann auch Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.


----------



## Kharma (1. Juli 2019)

Najaaaa, der erste Punkt ist sicherlich streitbar, aber die anderen beiden Punkte seh ich ähnlich.
Aber wir sollten uns deswegen nicht verrückt machen. Ich habe mich ja auch bei @rik entschuldigt für meine Dramaturgie.
Und umsonst oder nicht, ich muss deshalb nicht alles mögen und/oder hinnehmen.

Ich trink zwar fast keinen Alkohol, aber trotzdem:


----------



## sprotte (14. Oktober 2019)




----------



## schotti65 (5. Dezember 2019)

Das hätte ich gerne mit einem Trail.


----------



## souldriver (6. Dezember 2019)

Und noch eine Sporthalle dazu.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (7. Dezember 2019)

Gibts doch?!



Oh... ach... nee... Mist, wieder die "falsche" Sportart.


----------



## sprotte (4. Januar 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,

erst einmal noch ein frohes und gesundes Neues Jahr für alle hier!

... und nun mal was ganz Dringendes! Hat jemand noch ein, wenn's geht neues, 7/8 fach Ritzel, *18* Zähne, für Shimanofreilaufkörper gegen Bezahlung abzugeben ?????

In Erwartung und mit lieben Grüßen, sprotte. 

*Thema hat sich erledigt, habe noch ein Ritzel bekommen!  *


----------



## Anto (27. März 2020)

*rides of the day ☝*



Rene76 schrieb:


> Rennschnegge hatte mir vor Jahren einen Übergang zur anderen Seite,bestehend aus ein paar wackligen Bäumen,vom Fließ gezeigt,irgendwie nicht gefunden,so fuhr ich auf bekannten Weg (gezeigt durch Mister WP himfself) weiter.


Diese "Hommage" von dir habe ich schon verstanden. Wie so viele andere Geschichten auch... Danke für den Anstoß! ??

Vielleicht können wir ALLE ZUSAMMEN Richtung Herbst wieder was gemeinsam auf die Beine stellen?! Oder sofern möglich!
Wer wäre dabei?

@Rene76 
@Anto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (27. März 2020)

Immer her mit den Vorschlägen. Urlaub Anfang Oktober ist bereits reserviert.


----------



## Dynamo72 (28. März 2020)

Anto schrieb:


> *rides of the day ☝*
> 
> 
> Diese "Hommage" von dir habe ich schon verstanden. Wie so viele andere Geschichten auch... Danke für den Anstoß! ??
> ...


@Dynamo72


----------



## Kharma (3. Mai 2020)

Schätzchen... warum gibt es soetwas immer nur in Amerika?






Ick will oooch


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Mai 2020)

Könnte man fast n Urlaub hin buchen...


----------



## Kharma (3. Mai 2020)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> fast


Aber nur fast


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Mai 2020)

Momentan zumindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcin_ (19. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht etwas für dich, Schätzchen! ?‍♂️


----------



## siebenacht (19. Mai 2020)

Da bin ick och schon CC-Rennen gefahren, aber viele Jahre später und nich so schnell.
Krass Lübars mit der Weltelite im MTB.
Danke Phonka


----------



## honkori (13. August 2020)

Ach Schätzchen manchmal bin ich froh das es dich gibt, dir kann man Sachen erzählen die vermutlich niemanden interessieren wie das hier...









						Die Grenzsteintrophy: ein einzigartiges Bikepacking Abenteuer.
					

Bikepacking Abenteuer voll Geschichte & Demut: die Grenzsteintrophy. 1277 km entlang der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze. Frei & unsupported.




					heimatnomadin.com
				




...hätte Rennschnecke eine verschollene Schwester, dann wäre es wohl sie. 
Ich fand es grandios geschrieben und durchaus für einen größeren Kreis von Leuten geeignet. 
Wahrscheinlich bin ich eh der Einzige der die "Dame" noch nicht kannte, falls nicht...lest es, es ist es ohne Frage wert.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. August 2020)

honkori schrieb:


> Ach Schätzchen manchmal bin ich froh das es dich gibt, dir kann man Sachen erzählen die vermutlich niemanden interessieren wie das hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr cool! Sehr sympathisch! Identifizierungspotential auf alle Fälle vorhanden! _daumen_
Danke für den Tipp!
Ich kannte/kenne Leona übrigens auch nicht.
Wenns meine Schwester wär, wären die großen Käse-Kuchenstücke allerdings doppelt so groß! 
Und allein ihr Umgang mit dem dreistündigen Schlauchwechsel ist imho bewundernswert.  

Ich brauch jetzt erstmal n Kaffee... n großen!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (25. September 2020)

Hier bei uns im Forum wurde im Zusammenhang von Draußen-Übernachten ja auch schon mal der *Sacki *erwähnt. Er ist mir jetzt noch sympathischer. ^^ Schaut bzw. hört mal ~10 Sekunden in dieses Video rein, als er an einer "MTB-Strecke" vorbei kommt:


----------



## Kharma (25. September 2020)

Sacki for President!


----------



## axl65 (6. Mai 2021)

Ach Schätzchen...vielleicht können Berlin/Brandenburger
Gelände Radler bald nur noch in Touren Erinnerungen dorthin
schwelgen...!!!

Es wäre echt schade drum...!!!


Und wer noch nicht dort war...sollte es zumindest nicht auf die allzu 
lange Bank schieben...!!!  


axl


----------



## honkori (7. Mai 2021)

Ohh....dorthin ging damals meine erste Forumstour, unvergessen bleibt dabei auch Schmitti uff 'm Mutticrosser.


----------



## siebenacht (8. Mai 2021)

Dit waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Eispickel (8. Mai 2021)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ach Schätzchen...vielleicht können Berlin/Brandenburger
> Gelände Radler bald nur noch in Touren Erinnerungen dorthin
> schwelgen...!!!
> 
> ...


Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass ein unter Denkmalschutz stehendes Objekt von dieser Größe abgerissen wird. Wozu auch immer der Artikel geschrieben wurde, (Vorfühlen in Sachen Käuferinteresse, Diskussion um Weiternutzung, Stimmungsbild einholen oder was auch immer) mir fehlt einfach die Phantasie, dass da wirklich alles plattgemacht werden könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (8. Mai 2021)

Eispickel schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass ein unter Denkmalschutz stehendes Objekt von dieser Größe abgerissen wird. Wozu auch immer der Artikel geschrieben wurde, (Vorfühlen in Sachen Käuferinteresse, Diskussion um Weiternutzung, Stimmungsbild einholen oder was auch immer) mir fehlt einfach die Phantasie, dass da wirklich alles plattgemacht werden könnte.


Ick sehe dit entspannt...!!!
Dit Jelände dort ist tot...ick glaube auch nicht....dit dort jemand wat bauen möchte...!!!

Lediglich die teure Verkehrssicherungspflicht könnte jemanden dazu veranlassen...lieber die billigere Abrissbirne zu bestellen...!!!


----------



## schosseeradler (8. September 2021)

Wir haben in diesem Jahr mit einigen Freunden einen gemeinnützigen Verein gegründet, mit dem Ziel ein Stück Wald zu kaufen und nach ökologischen Gesichtspunkten ein kleines Stück heimischen Urwald zu erschaffen und zu erhalten. Wir sind nun in der Nähe von Zehdenick fündig geworden und benötigen Eure Hilfe und Euer Geld.

Unsere Vision ist es, im Berliner Umland in Brandenburg einen Wald zu kaufen und naturnahen Waldbau zu betreiben. Menschliches Eingreifen vermeiden wir möglichst, der Wald darf sich selbst regulieren. Bäume dürfen alt werden und Totholz bleibt liegen, denn es bietet Lebensraum für Tiere, Pilze und Pflanzen. Ameisen, Käfer, Insekten, Spinnen, Würmer, etc. – sie sind alle herzlich Willkommen in unserem kleinen Ökosystem.

Für den Kauf des Waldes brauchen wir nun EUCH! Jeder kann einen Beitrag dazu leisten und uns unterstützen, egal wie hoch der Betrag ist. 









						Brandenburger Urwälder schaffen!
					

Wir wollen, dass sich der Wald verändern kann! Weg von den Monokulturen, hin zu einem diversen Lebensraum!




					www.betterplace.org
				




Vielen Dank für's Durchlesen
schosse


----------



## schosseeradler (24. September 2021)

Liebe Waldfahrerinnen und Waldfahrer, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bürgerinnen und Bürger,
Pilzsammlerinnen und Pilzsammler,

ich möchte Euch mit Neuigkeiten aus dem Wald auf dem Laufenden halten.
Dank Eurer Hilfe haben wir schon nach zwei Wochen über 40% der benötigten Summe zusammen.
Aus diesem Anlass und zur Feier haben wir ein kleines Video zusammengeschnitten, in dem das konkrete Waldstück zu sehen ist und unser Vorstand über den Werdegang und die Ziele unseres Waldprojektes berichtet.

https://www.betterplace.org/de/proj...urwaelder-schaffen/newsroom#ppp-sticky-anchor

bis bald im Wald
schosse


----------



## schosseeradler (11. Oktober 2021)

Liebe Walddurchfahrende,
liebe Waldbegeisterte,
liebe Bürgerinnen und Bürger,

vielen, vielen Dank! 
Dank der großzügigen Spendenbereitschaft vieler Einzelner, ist der Berliner Waldfreunde e.V. nun in der Lage, sein erstes Fleckchen Wald zu erwerben. 

Weitermachen,
schosse


----------



## Marcin_ (23. Oktober 2021)

Hast du schon gewusst, Schätzchen?!


----------



## souldriver (25. Oktober 2021)

Das ist ja wirklich sehr nachhaltig


----------



## siebenacht (27. Oktober 2021)

*Borussia Mönchengladbach - **Bayern München* *5:0*
*Geiler **Abend*


----------



## honkori (28. Oktober 2021)

siebenacht schrieb:


> *Borussia Mönchengladbach - **Bayern München* *5:0*
> *Geiler **Abend*
> Anhang anzeigen 1362669





> > >



Pühh...aber es war völlig verdient, hat mich an das 1:7 von Brasilien vs Deutschland erinnert. Da wußte auch keiner wieso und warum.


ps. bin seit ca. 1973 und den beiden, "legendären" spielen, im europapokal der landesmeister, dresden gegen bayern...sowas wie ein "bayern fan"









						Fußballspiele FC Bayern München – Dynamo Dresden 1973 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## axl65 (28. Oktober 2021)

honkori schrieb:


> Pühh...aber es war völlig verdient, hat mich an das 1:7 von Brasilien vs Deutschland erinnert. Da wußte auch keiner wieso und warum.
> 
> 
> ps. bin seit ca. 1973 und den beiden, "legendären" spielen, im europapokal der landesmeister, dresden gegen bayern...sowas wie ein "bayern fan"
> ...


Mögen die Bayern ihrer Wut am Samstag freien Lauf lassen...!!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (29. Oktober 2021)

axl65 schrieb:


> Mögen die Bayern ihrer Wut am Samstag freien Lauf lassen...!!!
> 
> axl


Duuuu Arsch.....Union "Fan" bin ick doch ooch noch.


----------



## axl65 (29. Oktober 2021)

honkori schrieb:


> Duuuu Arsch.....Union "Fan" bin ick doch ooch noch.


Mein lieber Freund,

einen Tod muss man nun mal sterben…!!!😎

axl


----------



## axl65 (31. Oktober 2021)

honkori schrieb:


> Duuuu Arsch.....Union "Fan" bin ick doch ooch noch.


Na siehste...eine Deiner beiden Mannschaften...in meinen Augen 
die Richtige...hat doch jewonnen...!!!  

axl


----------



## Marcin_ (25. April 2022)

Hey Schätzchen , vielleicht kennst du es noch nicht und findest dich darin etwas wieder.
Dann schau' doch einfach mal rein.

Es gibt hier die komplette Doku.


----------



## the K. (1. Mai 2022)

..nicht, dass es mich in irgendeiner Weise irgendwie von irgendwo abholen würde; aber die haben mir einen Cube-Store in die Hood gestellt.




Wir hatten mal einen Fahhradladen im Ort, der war so groß (meinten Sie: _klein_) wie mein Wohnzimmer. Verschwand mit der Wende.. 
Dann gab es eine Zeit lang Räder im A.T.U. (=Kernschrott) oder beim Real (kein Kommentar nötig, oder?). Jetzt gibt es bald den Cube-Store und nur eineinhalb Steinwürfe entfernt steht bereits ein etwa gleichgroßer E-Bike-Store offen, den ich aber komplett und konsequent und sowieso auf ignore gestellt habe.


----------



## axl65 (1. Mai 2022)

the K. schrieb:


> ..nicht, dass es mich in irgendeiner Weise irgendwie von irgendwo abholen würde; aber die haben mir einen Cube-Store in die Hood gestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Leben ist eben immer Veränderung...!!!! Und bei den Spritpreisen...wer weiß...wird der Laden vielleicht bald brummen...oder auch nicht...!!! 

Hier in Thüringen...rollen im Prinzip alle nur noch auf E Bikes rum...!!!
Mein Kumpel und Nachbar...sehr sportlich...hat jetzt ein Rennrad von TREK mit E-Unterstützung...was mich echt fassungslos macht(e)...!!!
Aber wer die Musik bezahlt.......!!!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (1. Mai 2022)

axl65 schrieb:


> Das Leben ist eben immer Veränderung...!!!! Und bei den Spritpreisen...wer weiß...wird der Laden vielleicht bald brummen...oder auch nicht...!!!
> 
> Hier in Thüringen...rollen im Prinzip alle nur noch auf E Bikes rum...!!!
> Mein Kumpel und Nachbar...sehr sportlich...hat jetzt ein Rennrad von TREK mit E-Unterstützung...was mich echt fassungslos macht(e)...!!!
> ...



Auch wenn Witze durch Erklärungen nicht besser werden, erkläre ich es trotzdem: ich wohne in einem Dorf. Somit zeigt das Bild oben einen von zwei Fahrradläden im Dorf..
Das ist schon ziemlich abgefahren.


----------



## schmadde (1. Mai 2022)

axl65 schrieb:


> Hier in Thüringen...


Was habe ich verpasst?



axl65 schrieb:


> rollen im Prinzip alle nur noch auf E Bikes rum...!!!


Angeblich gibt's bald nix anderes mehr. Hier südlich von München sind schon mehr E-Bikes unterwegs als Räder ohne Motor. MTB gefühlt fast alle motorisiert. Nur die Rennräder versauen noch die Quote. 

Wir sind auch schon verseucht. Erst war es das Lastenrad, dann das Pendelfahrzeug S-Pedelec. Finde das aber eine gute Sache als Alternative zum Auto. 

Im Moment nervt mich aber nur das MTB. Ich hasse bremsen entlüften.


----------



## axl65 (1. Mai 2022)

schmadde schrieb:


> Was habe ich verpasst?


Ick wohne schon seit 2018 in Thüringen...!!! 
In dem Ort...in dem Max einst Wasser brauchte...!!!  

axl


----------



## schmadde (1. Mai 2022)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ick wohne schon seit 2018 in Thüringen...!!!
> In dem Ort...in dem Max einst Wasser brauchte...!!!


Sorry, bin schon 13 Jahre weg aus Berlin,  wie die Zeit vergeht 😱


----------



## axl65 (1. Mai 2022)

schmadde schrieb:


> Sorry, bin schon 13 Jahre weg aus Berlin,  wie die Zeit vergeht 😱


Wo bist Du jelandet...???


----------



## siebenacht (2. Mai 2022)

Soll jeder fahren, was er kann und will, solange die Leute mit oder ohne E nicht vor mir aufn Weg rumgurken.

Was mich allerdings, liebes Schätzchen, so richtig nervt, sind diese ImWegstehenundaufdasHandyglotzenLeute oder OhnekiekenüberdieStraßelaufen,aberaufdasHandyglotzenLeute!!!!
 🤯 

Dies erlebe ich ja nun jeden Tag auf dem Arbeitsweg, aber erste Kategorie war gestern ein neues gehäuftes Gruppenphänomen. Ich weiß nicht, was es gestern aufregendes im Handy zu sehen gab:

2mal an verschiedenen Stellen: eine Gruppe von ca. 8 bis 12 Leuten standen *im Kreis* auf dem Weg und kiekten alle in der bekannt nackenschonenden Haltung auf ihr Wischidings  und
an einer Treppe saßen vier Jugendliche treppensperrend nebeneinander auf der obersten Treppenstufe und kiekten still alle auf ihre Hand äh nee Handy🤪

Ich hätte Fotos machen sollen. 

Draußen ist zur Zeit so geil, die Stimmen der Natur toben sich aus und das Grün explodiert.
Ich weiß nicht, was die Leute glauben, auf dem Wischidingssocialmediastressgerät zu verpassen, aber das reale Leben geht an ihnen vorbei. Wenn die leisen E-Autos zunehmen sehr wahrscheinlich auch das eigene Leben.


----------



## Eispickel (2. Mai 2022)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was die Leute glauben, auf dem Wischidingssocialmediastressgerät zu verpassen ...


-> Draußen ist zur Zeit so geil, die Stimmen der Natur toben sich aus und das Grün explodiert.


----------



## the K. (2. Mai 2022)

Eispickel schrieb:


> -> Draußen ist zur Zeit so geil, die Stimmen der Natur toben sich aus und das Grün explodiert.


Is so. Ich war heute unterwegs und es war UNFASSBAR!


----------



## honkori (12. August 2022)

Ach Schätzchen, heute jibt dit mal nüscht zu meckern...janz im Jejenteil und ausser mir Jelegenheitsradler weeß dit sicher och jeder -> die Kuchenomi jibt dit noch. 😍
Hatte tatsächlich Angst olle Corona wäre ihr nicht jut bekommen, aber nee...

"Ick hab imma jute Ideen, zwee Tage organisiert und dann gabs den Kuchen ausser Haus."

...war allet wie immer und der Kuchen erst, na ja wißta ja selbst. 👍
Ick hab mir dolle gefreut -> Danke Schätzchen, das de uff dit andere Schätzchen so jut uffgepaßt hast. 😍


----------



## Marcin_ (14. August 2022)

Na Schätzchen, ist dir auch so warm wie damals, hast Durst und möchtest ständig baden? 🏖️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (14. August 2022)

Mit meinem Erinnerungsvermögen ist es nicht so weit her...aber wie man hier sieht -> jaaa Durst gab es.
Strava meint https://www.strava.com/activities/168103090 28°C übrigens.
War die erste Tour mit dem Fatty...


----------



## the K. (14. August 2022)

Phonka schrieb:


> Na Schätzchen, ist dir auch so warm wie damals, hast Durst und möchtest ständig baden? 🏖️



Geht auch anders:


			magdalenenhochwasser - Google Suche
		


Hochinteressant, find ich.


----------



## Marcin_ (14. August 2022)

@the K. Ja, alles schon mal da gewesen.


----------



## siebenacht (14. August 2022)

Wird schon irgendwann wieder regnen, spätestens wenn ich Urlaub habe.😤


----------



## the K. (14. August 2022)

Phonka schrieb:


> @the K. Ja, alles schon mal da gewesen.


Das Ding 1342 war (zum Glück) ziemlich einmalig:
..
In der Folge riss das Wasser riesige Mengen an fruchtbarem Ackerland mit: Geschätzte 13 Milliarden Tonnen Boden gingen in den wenigen Tagen der Magdalenenflut verloren – mehr als ansonsten über Jahrhunderte. "*Ein Drittel der gesamten Bodenerosion der letzten 1500 Jahre vollzog sich in dieser Woche*. Manche Dörfer verloren mehr als die Hälfte ihres Ackerlands"
..

So das Zitat aus:








						Hochwasser: Die größte Flut
					

Die Magdalenenflut verwüstete weite Teile Deutschlands




					www.spektrum.de
				




Die Wolfsschlucht in der Märkischen Schweiz ist dabei entstanden.


----------



## siebenacht (15. August 2022)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Wird schon irgendwann wieder regnen, spätestens wenn ich Urlaub habe.😤


Also hier regnet es jetzt so richtig, quasi Weltuntergang. Ich habe noch gar keinen Urlaub.  
Aber ich wollte eine FAR fahren.😡


----------



## Al_Borland (15. August 2022)

Du solltest das anders rum aufziehen: "Chef, warum hab ich keinen Urlaub, wenn es doch regnet?!"


----------



## Marcin_ (20. August 2022)

Na Schätzchen, willst du dich nächstes WE dort mal versuchen?


----------



## siebenacht (20. August 2022)

Krass, mhh falsches Rad!
Früher waren wir auch mit MTB oben mit entsprechenden Abfahrten.
Dort sollte ja mal ein Freizeitpark entstehen. Bei der Info-Veranstaltung hatte ich damals @Dynamo72 kennengelernt. War schon Jahre nicht mehr dort, keine Ahnung, wie es jetzt dort aussieht.
Aber nächstes WE sehr wahrscheinlich keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (20. August 2022)

Liebes Schätzchen:
Gladbach ⚫⚪🟢 Platz 1
Union 🔴⚪ Platz 2
Die Welt ist in Köpenick in Ordnung.
Meinetwegen kann jetzt die Bundesliga geschlossen werden.😁


----------



## axl65 (21. August 2022)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Liebes Schätzchen:
> Gladbach ⚫⚪🟢 Platz 1
> Union 🔴⚪ Platz 2
> Die Welt ist in Köpenick in Ordnung.
> Meinetwegen kann jetzt die Bundesliga geschlossen werden.😁


Uff eenmal sind se alle Unioner...!!! 
Ick kann mich janich erinnern...dit Du damals so oft Eisern jebrüllt hast...!!!

axl


----------



## siebenacht (22. August 2022)

Axl, sei beruhigt, ich war noch nie Unioner und werde es nie werden.
Ich hatte nur festgestellt, dass die Welt in Köpenick in Ordnung ist.
Merkwürdigerweise gibt es in diesem Bezirk auch sehr viele Gladbachfans, was ich eben cool finde.
Allerdings sind mir Vereine, wie beispielsweise Union oder auch Frankfurt deutlich sympatischer, die nicht mehrere Millionen Euro für einzelne Spieler ausgeben und anderen Vereinen die Spieler wegkaufen, um diese zu schwächen, nur damit sie die teuerste Auswechselbank haben.🤮
Auch bei Gladbach werden regelmäßig Spieler weggekauft. Allein, was schon zu Dortmund gegangen ist, inkl. Trainer fast eine halbe Mannschaft.👿

Für Dich müsste seit gestern Abend die Welt ja auch wieder in Ordnung sein.
Nächsten Samstag Spitzenspiel Bayern - Gladbach. Ich glaub nicht wirklich dran, denn Bayern ist einfach zu stark (dank der ganzen Millionenspieler), aber es gab schon die eine oder andere Überraschung bei dieser Begegnung. Ich erinnere mich gern zurück.

Gruß 78


----------



## axl65 (22. August 2022)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Axl, sei beruhigt, ich war noch nie Unioner und werde es nie werden.
> Ich hatte nur festgestellt, dass die Welt in Köpenick in Ordnung ist.
> Merkwürdigerweise gibt es in diesem Bezirk auch sehr viele Gladbachfans, was ich eben cool finde.
> Allerdings sind mir Vereine, wie beispielsweise Union oder auch Frankfurt deutlich sympatischer, die nicht mehrere Millionen Euro für einzelne Spieler ausgeben und anderen Vereinen die Spieler wegkaufen, um diese zu schwächen, nur damit sie die teuerste Auswechselbank haben.🤮
> ...


Mein Freund....natürlich kannste sein für wen Du willst...!!!
Ick wunder mich nur immer wieder....wo die janzen Unioner uff eenmal herkommen...!!!
Selbst meine jeschiedene Frau...hat sich nie für Fussball interessiert...uff eenmal 
isse Unionerin...krass...!!!

Aber ejal...dem BuLi Fußball folge ick kaum noch...!!!!
Letztendlich dreht sich alles nur noch ums Geld...die ganzen Trainer/Spielerwechsel...es 
geht mir einfach auf den Sack...!!!

Mein Team tummelt sich in der Regionalliga...zu einigen Spielen fahre ick dann 
aus meiner neuen thüringischen Heimat hin...treffe ein paar Freunde/Kumpels...alles
noch im Rahmen...fetzt...!!!

Mein Piepel ist bei den BFC Ultras...der hat da ooch seinen Spaß...so soll es sein...!!!

axl


----------



## Dynamo72 (22. August 2022)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Krass, mhh falsches Rad!
> Früher waren wir auch mit MTB oben mit entsprechenden Abfahrten.
> Dort sollte ja mal ein Freizeitpark entstehen. Bei der Info-Veranstaltung hatte ich damals @Dynamo72 kennengelernt. War schon Jahre nicht mehr dort, keine Ahnung, wie es jetzt dort aussieht.


Hat sich nüscht geändert... 🙄 Wie immer in Bärlin: Große Ideen (große Fresse), nix passiert...


----------



## Dynamo72 (22. August 2022)

axl65 schrieb:


> Mein Freund....natürlich kannste sein für wen Du willst...!!!
> Ick wunder mich nur immer wieder....wo die janzen Unioner uff eenmal herkommen...!!!
> Selbst meine jeschiedene Frau...hat sich nie für Fussball interessiert...uff eenmal
> isse Unionerin...krass...!!!
> ...


Allet nur Eventfans, uff die können wir verzichten... 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (23. August 2022)

axl65 schrieb:


> Mein Freund....natürlich kannste sein für wen Du willst...!!!
> Ick wunder mich nur immer wieder....wo die janzen Unioner uff eenmal herkommen...!!!
> ...
> axl


Ick bin schon mindestens seit der 5. Klasse Gladbachfan, zumindest steht es auf einem Schnellhefter von der Klasse 5a (habe ich letztens in einer alten Kiste gefunden).  Fand damals die ultra schnelle Spielweise jut.

Mich wundert immer wie viele BFC-Fans ich in Köpenick und Umgebung sehe. Letztens erst wieder in der Eisdiele in Gosen. Weinrotes Trikot mit dem alten Vereinswappen und Vereinswappen-Tattoo und draußen stand das Auto mit alten und neuen Vereinswappen. Da musste ich an Dich denken.

So genug mit Fuzeball, vielleicht schreibe dazu wieder am Samstag um 20:20 Uhr, aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.😜


----------



## axl65 (23. August 2022)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ick bin schon mindestens seit der 5. Klasse Gladbachfan, zumindest steht es auf einem Schnellhefter von der Klasse 5a (habe ich letztens in einer alten Kiste gefunden).  Fand damals die ultra schnelle Spielweise jut.
> 
> Mich wundert immer wie viele BFC-Fans ich in Köpenick und Umgebung sehe. Letztens erst wieder in der Eisdiele in Gosen. Weinrotes Trikot mit dem alten Vereinswappen und Vereinswappen-Tattoo und draußen stand das Auto mit alten und neuen Vereinswappen. Da musste ich an Dich denken.
> 
> So genug mit Fuzeball, vielleicht schreibe dazu wieder am Samstag um 20:20 Uhr, aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.😜


ick habe ja ooch 16 Jahre nahe der AF jewohnt und bin/war BFCer...!!!
Dit Vereinswappen...natürlich nur dit alte Logo...habe ick auch tätowiert
und mein Kennzeichen welches ich nach Thüringen mitnehmen durfte...B-FC ...!!!

Jut...jenuch Exkursion in die Niederungen des dt.Fussball...!!!

axl


----------



## honkori (24. August 2022)

Hamburg: Mann schlägt mit toter Möwe auf Frau ein und entblößt Geschlechtsteil​
...was stimmt nicht mit der Welt ?


----------



## axl65 (25. August 2022)

honkori schrieb:


> Hamburg: Mann schlägt mit toter Möwe auf Frau ein und entblößt Geschlechtsteil​
> ...was stimmt nicht mit der Welt ?


Wäre es Dir lieber gewesen...die Möwe hätte noch gelebt...???🤔

axl


----------



## honkori (26. August 2022)

axl65 schrieb:


> Wäre es Dir lieber gewesen...die Möwe hätte noch gelebt...???🤔
> 
> axl


Es gibt so Bilder im Kopf, die will man einfach nicht haben...


----------



## souldriver (5. September 2022)

Gestern musste ich zum ersten mal seit vielen Jahren eine Tour abbrechen.

Ein kräftiger Stock hat eine Speiche am Hinterrad gekillt.
Die Speiche hat das Tubeless-Band zerstört.
Kompletter spontaner Luftverlust war die Folge.
Schöne Sauerei mit der reichlich eingefüllten Milch beim Einziehen eines Schlauchs.
Zwei Schläuche innerhalb weniger Kilometer kaputt gegangen.
Zwischendurch immer wieder nach der Ursache dafür gesucht aber nicht gefunden und den Schlauch geflickt.
Mit Müh und Not zurück zum Auto gekommen.

Ich war leicht genervt. 🤪

Wenigstens gab es keine Mücken.


----------



## siebenacht (23. September 2022)

Liebes Schätzchen, es gibt wirklich verrückte Dinge.
Heute auf der Feierabendrunde halte ich mitten im Wald auf einem schmalen Weg an und lege das Bike auf dem Boden ab, um mir etwas überzuziehen, weil es kühler wurde. Beim Aufheben des Bike stelle ich fest, das genau neben dem Lenker auf dem Waldboden eine Zwei-Euro-Münze liegt. Was ist denn das für ein Zufall.
😲
Und nein, ich habe die Münze nicht vorher verloren.
Gruß 78


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich seh gerade, hier isses besser uffjehoben.


----------



## Marcin_ (25. Dezember 2022)

So, Schätzchen, wir gehen auf das Jahr 2023 zu und Schubladen reichen wohl in unserer modernen Zeit nicht mehr....heute geknipst.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Dezember 2022)

Frohet Fest übrijens. 🧑‍🎄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcin_ (25. Dezember 2022)

Bikey X-Mas! 🚲


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (29. Dezember 2022)

Ja, Schätzchen, hoffe, froohohohohoh...ohohohohohohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben!

Aber sag mal, kennst du nicht im Land Brandenburg oder nah dran solch empfehlenswerte Einkehrmöglichkeiten wie die *Baasee-Baude*, die jetzt auch geöffnet haben?


----------

